#ubuntu-it 2011-04-11
<G_Val> frigOvuotO: quando ?
<frigOvuotO> tu sei vai su tty1 con ctrl alt f2  potresti cercare il tuo driver perchè ogni scheda ha il suo e quindi provare a fare l installazione
<frigOvuotO> *tu se
<frigOvuotO> mi hai capito?
<G_Val> frigOvuotO: ma non posso usare il wget non sono in rete
<frigOvuotO> a peccato
<G_Val> frigOvuotO: eh lo so xD
<frigOvuotO> ma quando fai un riavvio rimani con lo schermo grigio?  o con delle scritte?
<fleurtherock> ,i sa che non ho fatto una furbata a installare gnome3
<frigOvuotO> perchè?
<fleurtherock> ma perchè compiz ed i suoi effetti grafici non funzionano
<fleurtherock> per lo meno non riesco a farli funzionare
<fleurtherock> accetto suggerimenti
<frigOvuotO_> fleurtherock:  compiz?
<fleurtherock> si
<frigOvuotO_> accelerazione 3d?
<fleurtherock> frigOvuotO_,
<G_Val> frigOvuotO_: te ho detto rimane lo schermo di caricamento e non carica
<fleurtherock> e dove lo vado a prendere?
<frigOvuotO_> fleurtherock:  sistema / preferenze / aspetto  trovi un tab con la voce effetti visivi  e li devi attivarli
<frigOvuotO_> G_Val:  come si chiama la tua scheda grafica?
<fleurtherock> immagine
<fleurtherock> !immagine
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'immagine'
<fleurtherock> !imagine
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'imagine'
<G_Val> frigOvuotO_: nvidia geforce
<fleurtherock> come posso farvi vedere un'immagine?
<G_Val> fleurtherock: !image
<Claudinux> !image | fleurtherock
<ubot-it> fleurtherock: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<frigOvuotO_> G_Val:  ho capito ma come si chiama 7600? 6700? ecc..
<G_Val> frigOvuotO_: sinceramente non ricordo
<frigOvuotO_> G_Val:  dal live cd hai modo di andare su internet e di aprire l'hd dove sta linux?
<G_Val> frigOvuotO_: si ho tutto sulla live
<frigOvuotO_> bene
<fleurtherock> http://imagebin.org/147542
<frigOvuotO_> allora dovresti prima capire che modello di scheda grafica hai ....e per questo c'è un comando che se qualcuno lo sa fa cosa gradita altrimenti lo cerchiamo su internet
<fleurtherock> frigOvuotO_, dici ame?
<G_Val> dcpi
<G_Val> o qualcosa del geenre
<frigOvuotO_> G_Val:  cerchiamolo su internet
<frigOvuotO_> fleurtherock:  hai provato ad attivare ?
<fleurtherock> frigOvuotO_, cosa dovrei attivare?
<frigOvuotO_> l accellerazione 3d
<frigOvuotO_> ti servono gli effetti ?
<frigOvuotO_> fleurtherock:  ti servono gli effetti ?
<fleurtherock> si li voglio
<fleurtherock> ma hai visto il link?
<frigOvuotO_> potrebbe essere quello il motivo..
<fleurtherock> frigOvuotO_, guarda qui : http://imagebin.org/147542
<fleurtherock> non mi lascia cliccare
<G_Val> Gooogle: HElp US  ! :D
<Gooogle> http://google.com
<Gooogle> :P
<Gooogle> compiz :-)
<G_Val> !google
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'google'
<Gooogle> apt-get install compiz
<G_Val> http://is.gd/bvqy5B
<Gooogle> rssr
<Gooogle> http://imagebin.org/147542 now installato compiz
<frigOvuotO> fleurtherock: potresti provare a disinstallarlo da Synaptic.
<frigOvuotO> entraci e cerca mutter poi lo disabiliti e vedi se riesci..
<frigOvuotO> FloodBotIt1:  dai un occhiata qui magari ti può essere utile  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1645046
<roby_> ma devi impostare compiz come gestore finestre ?
<frigOvuotO> G_Val:   da terminale prova con lspci | grep VGA
<frigOvuotO> lshw -c display
<G_Val> frigOvuotO:  nVidia Corporation G98 [GeForce 9200M GS] (rev a1)
<frigOvuotO> ecco è una 9200 gs ...scaricati dal sito ufficiale il driver medesimo
<G_Val> si ma non lo posso installare oO
<frigOvuotO> asp
<frigOvuotO> lo scarichi dalla livece
<frigOvuotO> lo scarichi dalla livecd
<frigOvuotO> poi se vedi l hd lo piazzi dentro
<G_Val> si e poi come li avvio ? non è questa la soluzione...non credo
<frigOvuotO> dopo che hai infilato il file dentro l hd dove c'è linux
<frigOvuotO> riavvi togliendo il cd
<frigOvuotO> nel momento in cui ti si bloccherà
<frigOvuotO> tu premerai alt ctrl f2 insieme per arrivare in tty1
<frigOvuotO> poi dai login e pass
<frigOvuotO> e provi ad installarlo con la procedura che ti ho mostrato prima
<G_Val> quindi non mi servira' il wget
<frigOvuotO> infatti
<G_Val> e nel caso in cui richiede librerie dove le pesco ? xD
<frigOvuotO> tu dici che richiede librerie e come fai a saperlo?
<G_Val> per compilare qualcosa
<frigOvuotO> be non ti resta che provare...
<G_Val> ok un .run come lo si avvia ?
<frigOvuotO> hai visto il link che ti ho dato?
<G_Val> il paste <?
<frigOvuotO> tu devi fare attenzione ai percorsi..
<frigOvuotO> G_Val: http://paste.ubuntu.com/592381/
<G_Val> si l'ho anche salvato
<frigOvuotO> devi saltare la riga di scaricamento e  stare attento ai percorsi e cambiare il nome del file
<G_Val> sisi capisco
<G_Val> qst secondo te
<G_Val> riparera' il tutto ?
<G_Val> io sono un pochino scettico perche credo che non siano i dirver video a non fungere
<G_Val> cmq tra un attimo provo sto inviando una mail importante graazie frigo !
<frigOvuotO> non  sono un mago e nemmeno un esperto.. ma a furia di avere problemi a naso credo che tentare non nuocerebbe
<G_Val> che puo andare di peggio ? xD
<frigOvuotO> be se lo fai adesso ti aspetto ....
<G_Val> invio sta mail e sono da te
<frigOvuotO> io ho installato tante volte lo stesso driver senza scaricarlo perchè era presente già da tempo quindi presumo che potrebbe riuscire l'installazione
<frigOvuotO> durante l installazione c'è un wizard che devi seguire se è uguale al mio ricordo che al primo devi dire no e agli altri tutti si
<frigOvuotO> il luogo ideale dove posizionare il file .run è qui /root perchè dovresti evitare di allungare la riga dei percorsi
<Maui> ciao a tutti... voglio creare un lanciatore nella cairo dock per un programma che deve essere eseguito necessariamente in shell. Cosa devo specificare prima del comando che esegue il programma?
<frigOvuotO> maui che programma è?
<Maui> frigOvuotO: matlab
<Maui> se non lo eseguo in shell non si avvia
<frigOvuotO> mmm come capitava a me con unreal tornament
<frigOvuotO> maui potrebbe servirti questa cosa ? http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=304002.0;prev_next=prev
<frigOvuotO> dovresti semplificare
<Maui> frigOvuotO: ora provo in quel modo, ma ho il sospetto che serva comunque eseguirlo in un terminale...
<Maui> in realtà l'ho già aggiunto al menù (con l'opzione 'esegui in un terminale' abilitata)  e va tutto bene
<frigOvuotO> si serve a eseguirlo da terminale ma in modo piu facile
<Maui> per comodità volevo aggiungerlo anche alla dock
<Maui> trovato! c'era anche nella dock l'opzione 'esegui in terminale' ..era ben nascosta però! xD
<frigOvuotO> bene  !
<Maui> grazie per l'aiuto, buona serata :)
<MeAtieR> c'è nessuno?
<OverMe> oh hi
<laura86> qualcuno piò aiutarmi a capire dell cose?
<laura86> magari in italiano... :)
<laura86> c'è qualche espertone di ubuntu in linea???? Vi prego!!!!!!
<OverMe> !chiedi | laura86
<ubot-it> laura86: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<laura86> va bon...
<Odo> Giorno
<laura86> stamattina ho acceso il mio computer (sistema op linux) e mi è uscita una schermata nera con le scritte bianche. Trascrivo le ultime righe:
<laura86> Killed
<glpiana> ola
<laura86> Killed   -    mount: mounting/dev on/root/ dev failed: No  such file or directory   -    mount:mounting/sys on/root/sys failed:No such file or directory   -  Target filesystem doesn't have/sbin/init.    No init found. Try passing init=  bootarg.  BusyBox v1.13.3 (Ubuntu !:!.13.3-1ubuntu11) built-in shell (ash)    Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands.     (Initramfs)_
<laura86> Qualcuno mi saprebbe dire qualche cosa?
<glpiana> !grub | laura86 segui la guida per il ripristino
<ubot-it> laura86 segui la guida per il ripristino: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<panda> laura86: e prima ?
<panda> ah non avevo visto
<laura86> Ma facendo così perdo tutti i file della macchina?
<glpiana> laura86, no, se segui la guida del ripristino di grub. se fai altro non  so, dipende da cosa fai :)
<laura86> E prima una serie di cose che non riesco a scrivere, senza senso...
<laura86> roba tra parentesi quadrate....dà  i numeri
<laura86> Il problema è che non riesco a fare niente..... lampeggia l'ultimo trattino alla fine e si aspetta che io scriva qualche cosa....
<laura86> ho provato a scrivere 'help' come mi suggerisce
<glpiana> laura86, non ti va proprio di seguire la guida che ti ho indicato?
<laura86> si certo.... :(
<laura86> Ah ma per ripristinare il sistema ci vuole il cd.... ma il ripristino non mi cancella tutti i dati che avevo?
<laura86> uffi
<laura86> io sapevo di sì
<OverMe> devi ripristinare il grub, non il sistema
<OverMe> in quel caso non perdi niente
<laura86> ah, scusa la mia ignoranza!!!!  Ma devo per forza usare il cd con la stessa versione di linux che avevo già oppure posso usare quella nuova?
<OverMe> che versione avevi?
<laura86> 10.04
<laura86> credo
<laura86> qui con me però un un cd con la versione 10.10
<OverMe> va bene anche il cd della 10.10, l'importante è che sia per la stessa architettura.
<OverMe> se avevi 32bit allora deve essere a 32 anche il cd
<laura86> Ah sì sì. Prima ho provato ad inserirlo ma non dava segno. Credo sia perchè devo prima crearmi un cd apposta per l'installazione copiando un'immagine. Mi sembra lunga. Sai dove potrei reperire un  cd per l'installazione diretta?
<laura86> Trovarlo in modo veloce però
<laura86> Ho la connessione lenta quindi non posso nemmeno scaricarlo
<rorro007> ciao a tutti una domanda, posso copiare la cartella home fare e sostituirla una volta istallato ubuntu??
<rorro007> in parole povere devo cambiare pc e tutto quello che ho nella home vorrei rimeterlo
<laura86> Overme.....ho provato ad inserire un cd di 700 MB, quello di installazione ma non risponde proprio. Ho il dubbio che il cd non sia esatto.....secondo te?
<OverMe> hai impostato il boot da cd?
<laura86> spiegami cosa significa impostare il boot da cd e ti dirò se l'ho fatto.....pazienza tanta pazienza....
<laura86> :)
<OverMe> vuol dire impostare il pc affinché faccia partire come primo dispositivo il cd anziché l'hdd
<rorro007> nessuno mi puo aiutare
<laura86> non so, ma come dovrei fare?...comunque risulta difficile farlo perchè la schermata bianca e nera non sparisce.
<laura86> Io scrivo qualche cosa e mi manda a capo dicendomi 'not found'
<laura86> comunque quando era sano il computer non apriva i cd in automatico ma dovevo essere io ad aprirli se è questo che intendi
<Diels-Alder> ciao a tutti ho un problema abbastanza complesso non so come risolvere
<glpiana> rorro007, puoi farlo avendo l'accortezza anzitutto di creare l'utente col nome dell'utente che hai ora.
<Diels-Alder> avrei bisogno di 2 versioni di libcairo2 installate contemporaneamente
<glpiana> rorro007, poi mettendo la home in un secondo tempo potresti avere bisogno di intervenire su fstab
<Diels-Alder> è possibile bestemmiando?
<glpiana> rorro007, se invece i dati della home li copi e basta, eventualmente dovrai controllarne il proprietario
<glpiana> a dopo
<Diels-Alder> qualcuno di buona volontà?
<rorro007> glpiana, grazie
<Diels-Alder> sostanzialmente un software proprietario con cui lavoro utilizza libcairo2 1.60.0ubuntu2 di hardy
<laura86> Overme....insultami pure ma...help
<Diels-Alder> con la libreria nuova di lucid mi crasha solo quando uso determinati applicativi
<laura86> :(((
<Diels-Alder> ora ho scaricato il pacchetto di hardy ho copiato la lib in /usr/lib e ho fatto il link simbolico e il software proprietario funziona... ovviamente però non funziona più nessun altro software che usa libcairo.so.2 di lucid tipo firefox 4 c'è una soluzione?
<Diels-Alder> oppure mi debbo rifare il link simbolico all'occorrenza? lasciando entrambe le librerie?
<panda> Diels-Alder: se non hai modo di modificare il sorgente del sofware non c'e' modo
<Diels-Alder> panda: no
<Diels-Alder> panda il problema è libcairo.so.2 è un link simbolico a libcairo.so.2.1xxxxx
<Diels-Alder> io ho la vecchia versione e la nuova se cancello libcairo.so.2 e lo faccio puntare alla vecchia mi va il software proprietario ma non tutto il resto
<Diels-Alder> se lo faccio puntare alla nuova mi funge normalmente ubuntu con i suoi software ma mi crasha il software del lavoro
<Diels-Alder> che palle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<panda> Diels-Alder: non puoi avere due versioni diverse della stessa libreria nello stesso sistema a meno di opportune riconfigurazioni in fase di compilazione.
<Diels-Alder> ok allora userò il giochino dei link simbolici a limite mi scrivo 2 script al volo per automatizzare lo switch di libreria
<scanubuntu> Ciao people...ho acquistato recentemente l'HP OFFICEJET 4500 e sto usando XSANE come scanner, sapete mica come si fa ad impostare per le diapositive? grazie
<scanubuntu> toc toc nessuno sa come si configura XSANE per scansionare diapositive? Oppure c'e' qualche altro programma che va bene sotto ubuntu? grazie
<panda> scanubuntu: diapositive ?
<scanubuntu> si panda
<scanubuntu> panda ci sei ancora???
<panda> scanubuntu: non capisco dove sta il problema, xsane funziona ?
<scanubuntu> si funziona ma la diapo e' scura e con bassa definizione, mi servirebbe sapere come devo impostare il programma
<scanubuntu> panda mi sapresti aiutare?
<panda> scanubuntu: ci dovrebbero essere dei comandi in basso per aumentare risoluzione e luminosita', degli slider
<scanubuntu> ok panda ma una guida anche in inglese per questa cosa esiste? Oppure c'e' un programma di ubuntu solo per diapo e negativi? Grazie
<panda> scanubuntu: non ho capito se il tuo scanner e' uno scanner normale o per diapositive ? esistono altri programmi per fare scan, ma si basano tutti sullo stesso sistema che si chiama SANE, per i manuali di xsanet c'e' il sito ufficiale http://www.xsane.org/doc/sane-xsane-doc.html
<scanubuntu> HP OFFICEJET 4500 parrebbe capace di scansionare anche 16 diapo insieme
<fernet> scusate so di essere off topic ma mi lo scrivo lo stesso:  Ai referendum del 12 giugno per dire NO devi segnare SI. Vuoi eliminare il ricorso all'energia nucleare? SI. Vuoi cancellare la privatizzazione dell'acqua? SI. Vuoi sbarazzarti del legittimo impedimento? SI. Il referendum passa se si raggiunge il quorum. Occorre che vadano a votare 25 milioni di italiani. Per questo dobbiamo informare, da subito.  Secondo i sondaggi il 70%
<fernet> Secondo i sondaggi il 70% degli italiani non sa che il 12 giugno si voteranno i referendum. Questo significa che TU dovrai trovarne almeno 3, informarli e portarli a votare 4 x SI per bocciare la privatizzazione dell'acqua, il nucleare e il legittimo impedimento.
<saverio> buongiorno a tutti,ho bisogno di qualcuno con un po' di pazienza
<saverio> ho combinato un casino nell'istallazione di ubuntu
<OverMe> !chat | fernet
<ubot-it> fernet: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<saverio> ho provato a istallare ubuntu pero' mi sono accorto dopo che stava usando tutto il disco e mi son fermato al punto dove chiede l'ora del paese,e' ancora possibile riuscire a prendere delle foto che avevo dentro?
<saverio> nessuno mi puo' aiutare?sono disperato ho dentro foto di mia figlia
<saverio> u
<saverio> magari un programma per recupero dati o qualcosa del genere
<frezli> ciao .... ho sentito che in ubuntu 11.04 hanno abbandonato l'interfaccia unity ....   è vero ?????
<nemes> per saverio, si
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<saverio> buongiorno,scusatemi ho postato prima una domanda ma mi e' andata via la linea e non so' se qualcuno ha risposto,ho un problema,ho preovato a istallare ubuntu ma subito dopo aver cliccato per istallare mi sono accorto che stava usando tutto il disco e mi son fermato
<enzotib> saverio, hai controllato se ti ha formattato tutto?
<saverio> e' ancora possibile recuperare le foto che ho dentro all'hard disck
<saverio> non so' se ha formattato tutto non parte piu'
<enzotib> saverio, parti con il livecd e controlla
<enzotib> saverio, comunque devi partire con il livecd per cercare di recuperare
<saverio> ok se hai pazienza ti seguo
<enzotib> saverio, non sono sicuro di avere tempo abbastanza per stare qui
<saverio> prima c'era win 7
<enzotib> saverio, comunque riavvia, ti colleghi qui in chat, e prima a poi qualcuno ti aiuterà
<saverio> ok spiegami cosa devo fare allora parto da cd e poi
<enzotib> saverio, da risorse vedi se ci sono altri dischi e se c'è la roba sopra
<enzotib> saverio, se non trovi niente, installi testdisk ed usi il programma photorec per recuperare i dati
<saverio> ok dovrei vedere il mio disco?
<enzotib> saverio, ti consiglio di leggere prima la pagina di manuale di photorec, o almeno cercare qualche tutorial su internet, se non sei pratico
<saverio> li istallo su cd live?
<enzotib> saverio, sì
<saverio> ok ora cerco un po'
<saverio> e' complicato?
<nemes> oltre a photorec c è anche foremost. l unico problema è che perdi i nomi dei file. cmq credo che se nn hai formattato tutto al massimo ti è cambiato solo il grub. prova prima con live cd
<saverio> ok ho provato, in risorse non lo vede
<nemes> cioè nn vedi nessun disco rigido
<nemes> ?
<saverio> devo per forza provare uno dei due programmi che mi dite quale e' piu' semplice?diciamo che dei nomi non mi interessa mi importa solo recuperare le foto di mia figlia il resto non importa si trova di nuovo tutto
<saverio> no su risorse non c'e'
<nemes> mah foremost è molto semplice
<saverio> ok lo posso istallare da live?
<nemes> si
<nemes> ovviamente se le foto sono molte metti come output un disco esterno. altrimenti penna usb
<saverio> ok vi ringrazio entrambi ora provo a cercare una guida e fare tutto il procedimento al massimo mi risentite piu' tardi.....si nemes trasferisco su penna
<saverio> grazie di nuovo
<D4V|DE> ciao a tutti
<D4V|DE> qualcuno mi aiuta con gtk-gnutella? non trova nulla nel search
<ALiENr0x> raga sapete come risolvere il fatto che skype mi zoomma l'immagine del 200%?? con qualsiasi altro programma si vede bene solo skype lo fa!!!
<Synaptic> sera
<Fede> Salve ragazzi
<Fede> c'è qualcuno?
<Synaptic> Fede, esprimi il problema, se c'è qualcuno che sa come risponderti ti risponde..
<Fede> oh grazie allora inizio a esporre
<Fede> allora: ho un server con 2 schede di rete che prende internet da un'ethernet e crea una sottorete con l'altra condividendo la connessione a internet. ho però problemi a rendere visibili all'esterno dei siti internet hostati sulle macchine della sottorete
<Fede> ho provato a seguire varie guide di configurazione dell'IPTABLE
<Synaptic> già provato con un virtualhost?
<Fede> ho provato solamente a inltrare il traffico tramite comandi iptable: iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -d [ipserver] -p tcp --dport [portaserver] -j DNAT --to-destination [ipinterno]:[portipinterno]
<Fede> nessuno sa dirmi cosa c'è che non va in quel comando?
<Marcos> ciao a tutti
<Marcos> ragazzi come faccio a "tabbare" con ubuntu?
<glpiana> Marcos, che intendi per tabbare?
<K99Brain> Guest74688, che vuol dire tabbare?
<Guest74688> su windows se premi alt e tab ti mette in backgroung una applicazione aperta
<Guest74688> come per esempio un gioco
<glpiana> Guest74688, stessa roba anche qui
<Guest74688> :( perchè a me non funziona?
<glpiana> Guest74688, di che giochi stiamo parlando? mica roba sotto wine, vero?
<Guest74688> prima volta che uso ubuntu
<Guest74688> e non ho idea di cosa sia wine
<glpiana> Guest74688, allora fammi un esempio di applicazione in cui non funziona
<Guest74688> un gioco chiamato Heroes of Newerth
<glpiana> Guest74688, con gioco in fullscreen?
<Guest74688> si
<glpiana> Guest74688, magari è quello il rpoblema. prova con alt + Esc. ma non ti assicuro nulla
<Guest74688> ok provo
<Guest74688> nu :(
<glpiana> Guest74688, ctrl+alt+tab?
<Guest74688> provo
<Guest74688> nada
<glpiana> Guest74688, non so dirti allora. controlla nella documentazione del gioco stesso
<Fede> qualcuno sa come condividere un sito internet hostato in una rete locale attraverso un sarver connesso alla rete internet esterna?
<Fede> nessuno è in grado di aiutarmi?
<glpiana> !chat | Fede
<ubot-it> Fede: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Fede> la mia è una richiesta di supporto
<glpiana> Fede, sì, ma non riguarda strettamente il supporto di ubuntu. anzi proprio c'entra con ubuntu come con qualsiasi sistema operativo
<glpiana> !chat | Fede
<ubot-it> Fede: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Fede> qualsiasi sistema operativo che usi un IPTABLES per gestire le porte...
<Fede> c'è una chat apposita per l'iptables?
<glpiana> !iptables | Fede se il problema riguarda iptables leggi la guida
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> ubot-it,
<glpiana> miiiii sto bot
<Fede> se era una cosa che potevo risolvere con una guida non venivo qui...
<glpiana> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Iptables
<Fede> insomma con questo vuoi dirmi che non sai come impostare un redirect da una porta di un server ad un indirizzo di una sottorete (di guide ce ne sono a decinaia. solo che a quanto pare qualcosa non funziona, per questo son quì a chiedere pareri di qualcuno capace piuttosto che trovare altre guide che mi dican la stessa cosa)ù
<glpiana> Fede, io di reti posso anche non saperne nulla. se la domanda è: come faccio a impostare un redirect da una porta di un server ad un indirizzo di una sottorete? fai sta domanda e finiamola, senza parlare di siti internet hostati e supercazzole varie. ok? che poi sappia o meno come si fa è altro discorso e penso non interessi nesusno
<glpiana> :)
<Odo> Fede, scusa cosa devi fare un portforward?
<OverMe> a me pare giusto quello che hai fatto, magari manca un -i
<Fede> allora. ti spiego com'è configurata la mia rete: ho un server (con ubuntu server 10.04 LTS) con 2 schede ethernet, in una di esse è configurato un DHCP e crea una sottorete. nell'altra c'è un collegamento verso l'esterno. la connessione interntet è condivisa con la rete interna.
<Fede> condivisa usando un forwarding da iptables con mascheramento ip.
<Fede> @OverMe ho provato anche a mettere -i e l'interfaccia ma non ho avuto comunque risultati...
<ubottu-it> Fede: Error: "OverMe" is not a valid command.
<Fede> comunque, a questo punto dovrei rendere visibile la porta 80 di uno di questi computer della sottorete attraverso un'altra porta del server (non so se mi sono spiegato bene... devo reindirizzare mascherando gli IP la porta del server XXXX visibile dall'esterno con l'indirizzo del computer interno)
<Fede> le guide mi dicono di usare il seguente comando: iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -d [ipserver] -p tcp --dport [portaserver] -j DNAT --to-destination [ipinterno]:[portipinterno]
<Fede> in alcune guide c'è anche la voce -i (interface)... ma in entrambi i casi non mi ha funzionato
<N41T> SERAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAa
<tartarin> Buonasera! Potete dirmi se si può acquisire, e dove,  un foglio di calcolo Open office, che nella versione 10.10 non c'è?
<K99Brain> tartarin, come non c'è? applicazioni > ufficio
<K99Brain> tartarin, non hai calc?
<tartarin> No. Solo Presentazione e Word Processor.
<K99Brain> tartarin, boh, installalo: sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-calc
<e-DIO-t> ...
<tartarin> K99brain(?) installato calc con successo, bye!
<eddigei> sera
<eddigei> ma perke spesso e volentieri quando apro le cartelle mi rimane il cursore in fase di scansione  e  non mi carica tutto poi basta che faccio interrompi mi visualizza bene
<eddigei> anche in cartello con 10 file
<glpiana> ola
<splishsplash> Ciao, sapete come si fa con XSANE (lo scanner) a tenere piu' accesa la sorgente luminosa del TMA oltre l'intervallo di tempo predefinito? Grazie
<splishsplash> obiettivo le diapositive
<glpiana> splishsplash, qui parlano di uno scanner epson http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=351156.0
<glpiana> non so se è il tuo caso
<splishsplash> no ora ho l'HP Officejet 4500
<glpiana> splishsplash, lì dice che all'avvio di xsane il tipo ha due scelte. tu?
<splishsplash> io dovrei solo sapere sulle preferenze cosa mettere per rallentare la sorgente luminosa
<Steeler> c'è un modo per istallare tutti i giochi disponibili x ubuntu ?
<splishsplash> nessun altra persona sa (glpiana e' andato via) come tenere piu' accesa la sorgente luminosa del TMA oltre l'intervallo di tempo predefinito obiettivo scansionare diapositive?
<maddler> Steeler: selezionarli tutti da Synaptic? ;)
<Steeler> maddler, boh
<splishsplash> scartando il driver ufficiale che non va pero' sotto wine quindi solo con winzoz se uno ha delle diapositive da scansionare che programma dovrebbe usare con ubuntu?
<save> buongiorno,qualcuno sa' dirmi che comando devo dare a photorec per salvare i file trovati su usb?
<roby_> se li hai già repuerati copiali dove vuoi
<save> no non li ho ancora scaricati perche' chiede all'inizio dove li devo mettere solo che non so' il comando per mettrli su usb
<save> nella giuda da' il comando <sudo photorec /d ~/backup> ma cosi li salva nell'hard disc che devo scansionare
<save> nessuno sa' dirmi qualcosa?
<Diels-Alder> ciao a tutti ho 2 file avi che devo unire e convertire in mpg
<Diels-Alder> come faccio?
<Diels-Alder> ho letto con avidemux ma non avendolo mai fatto non so da dove iniziare
<Diels-Alder> help
<HoldenC> Diels-Alder, ffmpeg
<Diels-Alder> uhm HoldenC come?
<HoldenC> Diels-Alder, http://www.ffmpeg.org/faq.html#SEC27
<Diels-Alder> uhm
<Diels-Alder> HoldenC ok ci sto provando.... c'è una guida semplice ad ffmpeg?
<HoldenC> !ffmpeg | Diels-Alder
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ffmpeg'
<HoldenC> Diels-Alder, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/FFmpeg
<HoldenC> Diels-Alder, http://www.ffmpeg.org/documentation.html
<Diels-Alder> anzi in generale, quali sono le migliori qualità? con quale codec? etc... impostazioni, opzioni etc? sul wiki di ubuntu ad esempio c'è una cosa del genere su mp3
<HoldenC> Diels-Alder, se cerchi altre guide su google ne trovi a centinaia. comunque un buon punto di partenza sono questi documenti che ti ho linkato
<Diels-Alder> ok vedrò di studiare un pò
<HoldenC> Diels-Alder, avevo tra i link anche questo http://linuxers.org/tutorial/ffmpeg-tutorial-beginners
<Diels-Alder> grazie
<Neo_> ciao a tutti
<lonejack> mi sapete indicare una marca di laptop. devo acquistane uno
<lonejack> magari un link internet
<lonejack> per le compatibilità
<Neo_> lonejack se vuoi ti linko il sito di ubuntu dove lista modelli di laptop e desktop compatibili
<Neo_> vedi quì: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification
<lonejack> graz
<Neo_> np, :)
<biotech> salve ragazzi
<Neo_> ciao biotech
<biotech> .quando cerco di rimuovere o installare programmi su kubuntu non me lo fa installare e mi da questo messaggio:"cannot get the exclusive lock on the packaging backend. Please close any other legacy packaging tools that may be open" cosa devo fare?
<Neo_> biotech, vuol dire che qualche altra applicazione di gestione dei pacchetti è in esecuzione
<biotech> ma io nn ho aperto niente
<Neo_> biotech, ma le applicazioni le stai installando dall'ubuntu software center?
<biotech> si
<Neo_> biotech, allora forse sta facendo gli aggiornamenti in background
<Neo_> dal monitor di sistema controlla se ci sono applicazioni tipo "update-manager", o apt, o dpkg in esecuzione
<biotech> no io ho chiuso tutto e non ho questa cosa avviata
<biotech> come lo faccio a chiudere?????
<Neo_> biotech, prima il terminale, clicca sulla voce del menù, cerca file e cerca il file /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Neo_> biotech, il programma che ha questo file aperto sta acccedendo ai file dei pacchetti e blocca la risorsa
<Neo_> biotech hai provato?
<biotech> non lo trovo io però sto su kubuntu su chiavetta (non è un cd live)
<Neo_> biotech, quindi non ce l'hai installato sull'hard disk?
<biotech> no su chiavetta
<Neo_> biotech, se c'è un programma per la gestione dei pacchetti allora dovrebbe accedere a quel file; è strano che non sia aperto e che allo stess tempo ti dica che un'altro software sta usando la risorsa
<biotech> il bello e che anche se riavviavo il pc mi dice la stessa cosa
<Aizram> ci sarà un lock che errore ti da biotech ?
<Neo_> da terminale digita pstree | grep apt update-manager dpkg
<Neo_> i comandi a grep devi passarli uno alla volta
<biotech> "cannot get the exclusive lock on the packaging backend. Please close any other legacy packaging tools that may be open" cosa devo fare?
<tesla_> ragazzi....per favore riuscite a darmi aiuto sulla scheda audio?
<tesla_> no vero?
<tesla_> haloooooo??????????????
<tesla_> ohi.....
<Aizram> tesla_, pazienta
<tesla_> ok...basta saperlo....
<tesla_> :-)
<carmen> ciao gente, con ubutnu 10.04 LTS non sento l'audio dagli altoparlanti integrati del mio compa presario cq56
<carmen> suggerimenti?
<MatteoR> Buonasera a tutti
<lushoverthebridg> Ciaooooooo
<Bobbix> Salve, "Beagle"... come mai da solo i primi 98 risultati? (Dice "Visualizza i primi 98 di 1307 totali"). Non c'è impostazione apparente in tal senso. Mi serve trovare della roba che non trovo più.
<tesla_> ragazzi forse ho mezzo risolto
<tesla_> ma mi serve cmq un aiutino
<Sonic86> salve ho un problema con la tastiera non mi funziona + i numeri su ubuntu mentre su windows funzionano, i numeri laterali
<Gladiak> sera :)
<silvio_> salve,ho appena istallato ubuntu 10.10 su hard disck esterno e al riavvio non me lo fa' partire qualcuno puo' aiutarmi?
<frigOvuotO> silvio
<frigOvuotO> hai il grub?
<tesla_> ....
<Adormath> qualcuno ha idea di come far girare  worms world party ? io l'ho installato con playonlinux ,ma non da segni di vita o quasi
<Adormath> dai non ci credo che nessuno ci giochi...
<silvio_> salve sono di nuovo qui era caduta la linea
<tesla_> ragazzi avete delle pagine di help per l'audio??
<silvio_> qualcuno puo' darmi una mano
<silvio_> ho istallato ubuntu su hard disk esterno ma al riavvio non lo fa' partire che devo fare?
<frigOvuotO> silvio
<silvio_> si puo' da live dare qualche comando in modo che mi veda l'hard disc esterno?
<CiccioPasticcio> silvio, hai provato a impostare da Bios "USB drive" come primo device d'avvio?
<silvio_> si ma non parte niente,c'e' un trattino lampeggiante
<CiccioPasticcio> La spia del disco esterno lampeggia (come se leggesse)?
<silvio_> si rimane accesa
<silvio_> di preciso non so' se allapartenza lampeggiava ma ora e' collegato e la spia e' accesa
<silvio_> sono collegato con cd live
<CiccioPasticcio> Probabilmente è un problema di configurazione di GRUB. Purtroppo non ho l'esperienza necessaria per aiutarti. Sorry :-(
<silvio_> grazie lo stesso
<CiccioPasticcio> No, beh, mi interessa se lampeggia all'avvio: in tal caso starebbe leggendo da disco. Sicuramente ci metterebbe molto ad avviare, dato che il throughput della USB non è un fiume in piena, ma non so darti una tempistica di riferimento.
<CiccioPasticcio> Per dirti, SLAX con KDE ci mette 1 minuto a partire.
<CiccioPasticcio> da usb flash
<tesla_> ragazzi qualcuno mi aiuta?
<tesla_> ho trovato questo https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<silvio_> dici che se lampeggi lo devo lasciare li e prima o poi parte?
<iced_> prova
<iced_> xdatap, son qua
<Bulldozer> ciao si possono installare le screenlets nel pannello superiore di ubuntu?
<DnaX> Bulldozer: no, sono solo per il desktop
<Bulldozer> ah....e si possono aggiungere icone diverse da quelle che si possono aggiungere standard al pannello?
<DnaX> Bulldozer: beh certo, sono screenlets
<DnaX> sono diverse dalle applet del pannello
<Bulldozer> scusa forse ho sbagliato a spiegarmi nell'ultima frase...volevo dire siccome le screenlets sono solo per desktop, esistono degli applet diversi da quelli standard da poter inserire nel pannello superiore?
<Bulldozer> nessuno sa darmi una risposta?
<esulu> ho un problema con irssi sulla shell
<esulu> c'e' qualcuno che mi puo dare una mano please
<esulu> ?
#ubuntu-it 2011-04-12
<enzotib> esulu: che problema?
<glpiana> ola
<giuseppe1> buongiorno a tutti
<giuseppe1> non mi funziona più il microfono ,anzi funziona male.come posso fare i controlli sul terminale?
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<glpiana> giuseppe1, che intendi per funzionare male?
<giuseppe1> non si sente ma ogni tanto si sente qualche gracchiata
<glpiana> giuseppe1, con cosa lo usi? con che programmi intendo
<giuseppe1> con skype e con ekiga
<glpiana> giuseppe1, con il registartore di suoni che trovi sotto applicazioni audio ha lo stesso comportamento?
<giuseppe1> adesso provo!
<giuseppe1> si uguale glpiana
<glpiana> giuseppe1, sei su un portatile o un fisso?
<giuseppe1> glpiana, portatile acer
<massimo18> -.-
<glpiana> giuseppe1, e usi il microfono del portatile o ne attacchi uno col file?
<giuseppe1> quello del portatile
<glpiana> giuseppe1, senti solo gracchiare o senti talvolta anche la tua voce?
<OverMe> oh hi
<giuseppe1> glpiana, gracchiare
<glpiana> giuseppe1, clicca una volta sull'icona del volume e scegli preferenze audio
<glpiana> giuseppe1, vai nella scheda ingressi e prendi una schermata
<glpiana> !image | giuseppe1
<ubot-it> giuseppe1: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Odo> Giorno
<giuseppe1> glpiana, http://imagebin.org/147735
<glpiana> giuseppe1, se clicchi dove c'è scritto microfono1 che altre voci appaiono in menu?
<giuseppe1> microphone2  e  line in
<glpiana> giuseppe1, hai già provato a selezionare microfono2 e vedere (meglio, sentire) che fa?
<giuseppe1> si uguale
<glpiana> giuseppe1, se parli vedi i cursori di quella schermata muoversi? prova anche ad avvicinarti molto al punto in cui si trova il microfono e fallo per entrambi
<massimo18> giuseppe1: che modello è il tuo acer?
<giuseppe1> glpiana, allora con mic1 sento gracchiare con mic2 nulla e i cursori sono immobili parlando molto vicino al mic.
<giuseppe1> massimo18, acer extensa 5620z
<glpiana> giuseppe1, immobili con entrambi?
<giuseppe1> si
<glpiana> giuseppe1, in un terminale scrivi: aplay -l
<glpiana> !paste | giuseppe1
<ubot-it> giuseppe1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<giuseppe1> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/593002/
<Aquils> buongiorno ^_^
<Aquils> ho fatto l'avanzamento di versione da 10.10 a 11.04
<Aquils> sulla vecchia versione avevo installato burg 2,
<massimo18> ?
<Aquils> ma sulla nuova versione di ubuntu non funziona più
<massimo18> !beta | Aquils
<ubot-it> Aquils: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<glpiana> giuseppe1, nel terminale scrivi: gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<Aquils> ma il sistema parte e va bene
<glpiana> giuseppe1, in fondo al file aggiungi la riga: options snd-hda-intel model=acer
<glpiana> giuseppe1, poi salvi il file e riavvii il pc e riprovi il microfono. se ancora non va ripristiniamo sto file
<glpiana> !beta | Aquils
<ubot-it> Aquils: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<Aquils> vorrei solo rimetterlo perchè mi piace l'interfaccia che viene utilizzata
<glpiana> Aquils, leggi per cortesia
<massimo18> e 2
<Aquils> letto
<Aquils> volevo solo un consiglio
<glpiana> Aquils, quindi hai inteso che sei sul canale errato? passa su #ubuntu-it+1
<Aquils> ok
<giuseppe1> glpiana, ok
<esulu> enzotib: ping
<enzotib> esulu,
<giuseppe1> glpiana, con il primo comando si è aperta una finestra con:http://paste.ubuntu.com/593004/
<esulu> enzotib: allora io vorrei che mi faccesse beep irssi sulla shell quando qualcuno mi cerca
<esulu> sai aiutarmi a riguardo
<esulu> ?
<enzotib> esulu, no, posso vedere se trovo qualche info, aspetta
<esulu> grazie
<glpiana> giuseppe1, sì, si è aperto l'editor. prosegui
<giuseppe1> glpiana, il secondo comando lo metto nella finestra che si è aperta?
<glpiana> giuseppe1, non è un comando. leggi cosa ti ho scritto: <glpiana> giuseppe1, in fondo al file aggiungi la riga: options snd-hda-intel model=acer
<giuseppe1> glpiana, ok
<enzotib> esulu, /set beep_msg_level MSGS NOTICES DCC DCCMSGS HILIGHT
<pctools> salve a tutti
<pctools> cè qualcuno che può aiutarmi con wine e mirc?
<glpiana> pctools, a fare cosa?
<esulu> enzotib: fatto dopo ho dato /save
<esulu> adesso devo riavviare irssi
<esulu> è vero
<esulu> ?
<enzotib> esulu, no
<enzotib> esulu, non serve riavviarlo
<esulu> eh allora non va
<pctools> ho bisogno di uno script di mirc da far girare su ubuntu
<pctools> ho installato wine ma non so andare avanti
<enzotib> esulu, solo che il fatto che il beep lo faccia davvero oppure no dipende anche dalle impostazione di gnome (se sei in gnome)
<glpiana> pctools, spiacente, qui si da supporto solo a software di ubuntu
<glpiana> !chat | pctools prova di là
<ubot-it> pctools prova di là: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pctools> si è wine che non so configurare
<giuseppe1> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/593013/
<glpiana> pctools, e che devi configurare su wine?
<pctools> non so la partizione ndo la fa
<pctools> come si fa
<pctools> insomma sto a cerca di capire
<enzotib> esulu, Sistema->Preferenze->Audio scheda Effetti Sonori, Volume di Avviso
<esulu> enzotib: si ma quello è ok beep -f 1000 -n -f 2000 -n -f 1500
<glpiana> giuseppe1, quindi? è la stessa roba di prima. non hai aggiunto nulla
<pctools> volendo lascia winzoz e passa a ubuntu
<glpiana> pctools, wine non fa aprtizioni
<glpiana> !wine | pctools parti da qui
<ubot-it> pctools parti da qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<pctools> ah ok grazie mille
<glpiana> pctools, se hai dubbi dopo aver letto la guida chiedi pure
<enzotib> esulu, e allora non so
<pctools> grazie ancora
<esulu> enzotib: grazie
<enzotib> esulu, a me funziona il beep, comunque
<esulu> si
<esulu> si
<esulu> sul terminale con beep -f 1000 -n -f 2000 -n -f 1500
<esulu> funziona
<enzotib> esulu, modifica le preferenze audio come ti ho detto
<esulu> enzotib: ho aumentato al massimo il volume davviso
<enzotib> esulu, e lo stesso non va?
<esulu> no
<esulu> secondo me devo mo modificare qualche parametero con /set di irssi sulla shell
<esulu> ma non so come si fa
<enzotib> esulu, ma se sei su un terminale e sulla riga vuota premi backspace, fa beep?
<giuseppe1> glpiana, allora ho fatto (penso)come mi hai detto e ho riavviato ma è come prima
<glpiana> giuseppe1, allora nulla. riedita il file con il comando di prima e cancella la riga che hai aggiunto. sempre che tu l'abbia davvero aggiunta. perchè da quel che hai postato prima non l'avevi fatto
<giuseppe1> glpiana, se vuoi rifaccio tutto da capo
<glpiana> giuseppe1, se hai aggiunto la riga e non ha funzionato no nha senso rifarlo
<glpiana> caffè, a dopo
<giuseppe1> glpiana, ciao
<esulu_> enzotib, ci sei?
<enzotib> esulu_, sì
<esulu_> bene
<enzotib> esulu_, ls -l ~/.screenrc
<esulu_> ls: /home/esulu/.screenrc: No such file or directory
<esulu_> lo creo?
<enzotib> esulu_, si, mettici dentro "vbell off"
<esulu_> che cose vbell off
<esulu_> uno script da scaricare?
<enzotib> esulu_, è un file che legge screen quando lo lanci
<enzotib> esulu_, vbell off è quello che devi scrivere nel file che crei
<esulu_> come faccio a metterlo dentro
<esulu_> ah
<esulu_> come lo devo chiamare il file
<enzotib> esulu_, echo "vbell off" > ~/.screenrc
<esulu_> enzotib, te lo poso un attimo in pvt cosi non tasiamo il chan
<esulu_> ok?
<enzotib> ok
<dacost> ciao a tutti, kubuntu non mi mantiene la risoluzione che voglio(1360x768) infatti ad ogni riavvio la risoluzione si reimposta a 1024x768 con ubuntu non avevo questo problema
<esulu_> enzotib, ma mi da errore echo "vbell off" > ~/.screenrc
<esulu_> mi dice di non trovare la cartella .screenrc
<esulu_> impossibile perche io con ls -la lo vedo
<enzotib> esulu_, ls -ld ~/.screenrc
<esulu_> fatto
<enzotib> esulu_, e cosa esce?
<esulu_>  /q
<enzotib> eh?
<esulu_> ti ho postato in pvt
<enzotib> esulu_, non vedo niente in pvt
<esulu_> come non vedi niente
<esulu_> enzotib, adesso
<esulu_> ?
<enzotib> ok
<enzotib> esulu_, ma com'è che prima non c'era, ed ora è una directory?
<esulu_> mi sono creato io
<esulu_> adesso la directory
<esulu_> lo devo cancellare
<esulu_> ?
<giuseppe1> glpiana, ho controllato l'editor e alla cartella options non c'era nulla
<glpiana> giuseppe1, ma tu lo hai modificato il file o no?
<giuseppe1> si
<glpiana> giuseppe1, e come faceva a non esserci quella riga allora?
<giuseppe1> glpiana, nella finestra dell' editor c'erano altre tre cartelle tutte e tre vuote
<glpiana> giuseppe1, ma perchè parli di cartelle?
<glpiana> giuseppe1, non riesco a seguirti sinceramente. io ti ho fatto aprire un file con l'editor per aggiunger ein fondo alle righe di quel file una ulteriore riga. l'hai fatto?
<giuseppe1> glpiana, non so esattamente come si chiamano sottomenu?pulsanti?
<giuseppe1> adesso rifaccio e ti mando la schermata
<glpiana> giuseppe1, ma sottomenu o pulsanti di cosa?
<glpiana> ecco così magari capisco
<giuseppe1> glpiana, http://imagebin.org/147740 ( per pulsanti intendo options  snd-hda-intel    model=acer che sono vuoti)
<glpiana> giuseppe1, -.-
<glpiana> giuseppe1, ma che comando hai scritto nel terminale? :D
<glpiana> giuseppe1, chiudi l'editor
<glpiana> tutte le schede e la finestra dell'editor e torna al terminale
<glpiana> giuseppe1, il comando che devi scrivere è: gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<giuseppe1> glpiana, ok
<glpiana> guequesto ti apre il file alsa-base.conf
<glpiana> giuseppe1, l'ha aperto?
<glpiana> giuseppe1, !!!!!
<giuseppe1> glpiana, si è aperta la finestra di nuovo
<giuseppe1> te la mando
<glpiana> giuseppe1, ok, ora in fondo a quelle righe ci scrivi: options snd-hda-intel model=acer
<giuseppe1> glpiana, ok fatto
<attempt_> salva il documento
<glpiana> giuseppe1, adesso copia tutto e metti su pastebin
<giuseppe1> glpiana, ok http://paste.ubuntu.com/593040/
<glpiana> giuseppe1, salva il file e riavvia il pc. poi prova
<giuseppe1> glpiana, ok
<giuseppe1> glpiana, adesso tutto è muto non si sente nemmeno il gracchiare
<glpiana> giuseppe1, allora nlla di fatto. edita di nuovo il file e cancella la riga che hai aggiunto e riavvia
<remix_tj> come posso far comparire il menu' di grub per entrare su una macchina in modalita' single? non posso accedere perche' non fa il boot con il kernel che si avvia di default
<glpiana> *nulla
<giuseppe1> glpiana, ok
<glpiana> remix_tj, grub2?
<remix_tj> si
<glpiana> remix_tj, tinei premuto shift dopo i messaggi del bios
<glpiana> *tieni
<remix_tj> ok, grazie, non so perche' provavo con esc :-)
<glpiana> remix_tj, vecchie reminescenze :)
<giuseppe1> glpiana, adesso è come prima gracchiante
<glpiana> giuseppe1, ok. io un tentativo l'ho fatto ma non è servito
<giuseppe1> glpiana, reinstallare ubuntu può servire?
<glpiana> giuseppe1, il problema quando si è verificato?
<giuseppe1> un mese fà senza motivo apparente
<glpiana> giuseppe1, se vuoi fai sta aprova. avvia da live cd e vedi se col registratore di suoni funziona
<glpiana> giuseppe1, se funziona proviamo a ragionarci
<giuseppe1> glpiana, devo scaricare il cd dal sito ubuntu.it?
<glpiana> giuseppe1, scusami, ma come hai installato? non hai usato un cd o una penna?
<giuseppe1> glpiana, si ma due anni fa adesso non ce l'ho piu
<glpiana> giuseppe1, quindi hai fatto avanzamenti di versione?
<giuseppe1> glpiana, si tutti quelli che mi vengono proposti dal gestore aggiornamenti l'ultimo questa mattina
<glpiana> giuseppe1, digita uname -a      e anche    lsb_release -a       nel temrinale e copiane gli output su pastebin
<giuseppe1> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/593046/
<glpiana> giuseppe1, ah! fai passaggi da LTS a LTS
<glpiana> comunque se vuoi ti scarichi la iso di lucid e provi
<giuseppe1> glpiana, ok grazie
<giuseppe1> glpiana, http://imagebin.org/147744 quale di queste?
<glpiana> giuseppe1, la prima, la desktop per x86
<giuseppe1> glpiana, grazie ancora
<Steeler> quindi da synaptic posso istallare tutti i giochi di ubuntu? seleziono tutto e istallo ?
<glpiana> Steeler, funziona allo stesso modo per tutti i pacchetti
<Steeler> glpiana, per fare una cosa pulita, mi conviene rimuovere quelli che ho gia istlalato dal software center?
<glpiana> Steeler, non ce n'è proprio bisogno. gli archivi son gli stessi, i pacchetti son gli stessi. il gestore è lo stesso
<Steeler> glpiana, quindi se seleziono tutto non fa altro che sovrascrivere quel che trova uguale?
<glpiana> Steeler, no, se lo puoi selezionare (cioè se puoi mettere la spunta al pacchetto) vuol dire che non è installato, e quindi non avrà nulla da sovrascrivere
<glpiana> Steeler, altri casi non esistono
<Steeler> glpiana, si ma volevo fare seleziona tutto, in questo modo, mi seleziona anche quelli gia istallati, ho paura che si impiaccia perchè su alcuni mi direbbe "istalla" e su altri mi direbbe "reistalla"
<glpiana> Steeler, dove vedi sta voce "seleziona tutto"?
<Steeler> glpiana, non lo so, il pc in cui devo mettere i giochi, lo devo ancora accendere :P ora lo collego
<jaki> Salve mi sapete dire come mettere i directx su ubuntu in wine?
<glpiana> Steeler, ah stiamo parlando di aria fritta!
<Steeler> glpiana, mi basteranno 400 GB ?
<itali-chan> qualcusno sa come posso registrare la voce e la musica allo stesso tempo in ubuntu?
<glpiana> Steeler, e che ne so? seleziona i pacchi e lui ti dice quanto occuperanno
<glpiana> itali-chan, prova a installare pavucontrol e vedi se da lì riesci a indicare quali fonti usare
<jaki> Qualcuno sa come installare i directx con wine dentro ubuntu?
<glpiana> !repeat | jaki
<ubot-it> jaki: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<Steeler> glpiana, bene, sarà utile anche per altri
<glpiana> Steeler, altri che vogliono installare utti i giochi presenti nei repo? bah
<itali-chan> ok provo glpiana
<jaki> <glpiana> Sai dirmi come installare i directx su wine?
<glpiana> jaki, cosa non hai capito di "non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti." ?
<glpiana> ma che teste -.-
<glpiana> se non gli rispondi subito si offendono
<itali-chan> xd
<itali-chan> mhh no ci riesco....chissa é perche solo si puó registrare la voce o la música....
<glpiana> itali-chan, non so dirti, non ho mai provato. che usi per registrare?
<itali-chan> normalmente, utilizzo l'audacity peche devo fare dei podcast, per quello registro la mia voce con una bse di musica come fondo
<glpiana> itali-chan, e da audacity stesso non riesci a impostare le origini?
<glpiana> itali-chan, o più semplicemente a usare la base come traccia e ascoltarla cantandoci sopra e intanto registrando da mic?
<itali-chan> quello si potrei XD
<itali-chan> metto due hora di base XD y parlo sopra ajajja
<Steeler> QUASI TUTTI I GIOCHI DI UBUNTU OCCUPANO  CIRCA12 GB
<Steeler> QUASI TUTTI I GIOCHI DI UBUNTU OCCUPANO  CIRCA 12 GB
<OverMe> si, non c'è bisogno di urlare
<itali-chan>  giochi di 12 gb?
<itali-chan> io non he ho visto nessuno
<panda> itali-chan: ... tutti assieme, non ciascuno singolarmente
<itali-chan> ahh si ok
<Steeler> OverMe, itali-chan panda esatto, tutti insieme.
<itali-chan> a me sinceramente non piace nessuno
<itali-chan> -.- preferisco non giocare
<itali-chan> non c'e n'e uno di sport decente
<iLeW> ciao a tutti ragazzi :)
<iLeW> ho una domanda
<iLeW> all'uni stiamo provando a fare virtual hosts
<iLeW> e qui tutto ok
<iLeW> abbiamo fatto host virtuali chiamandoli con un nome a caso
<iLeW> www.site1.com
<iLeW> e www.site2.com
<FloodBotIt1> iLeW: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<iLeW> e da terminale facciamo le richieste
<iLeW> con nc localhost 8080
<iLeW> eccetera
<massimo18> !enter | iLeW
<ubot-it> iLeW: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<iLeW> adesso però vorrei riuscire ad andare ai siti fittizi che ho citato sopra utilizzando direttamente il browser. So che per questo bisogna modificare il file etc/hosts ma non capisco come fare. Cosa devo scrivere in modo che quando io scrivo sul browser www.site1.com mi vada nel mio fittizio?
<hobo> glpiana ci 6?
<iLeW> devo scappare scusate
<itali-chan> lol
<pippuccio76> Ho una chiavetta internet della vodafon che viene riconosciuta ma non si connette....
<azmodeus> buondi
<glpiana> pippuccio76, inseriscila e dai lsusb
<glpiana> !paste | pippuccio76
<ubot-it> pippuccio76: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<azmodeus> qualcuno ha per caso installato gnome3 su ubuntu 10.10??
<glpiana> azmodeus, non c'è supporto su software sterni ai repository
<azmodeus> glpiana, quindi è normalissimo che la mia installazione mandi a farsi un brodo tutta la grafica!? XD
<pippuccio76> onda comunication S.p.a. ID 19d2:0063
<glpiana> !chat | azmodeus
<ubot-it> azmodeus: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<azmodeus> ooook...
<pippuccio76> Gl piana è su un portatile e sto scrivendo dal fisso....
<pippuccio76> non posso pastebin...
<glpiana> pippuccio76, l'importante è che tu abbia copiato correttamente i numeri
<pippuccio76> quali numeri?
<glpiana> 19d2:0063 <----
<pippuccio76>  si è lui...
<pippuccio76> la chiavetta è una k3565-z
<glpiana> pippuccio76, guarda qui e vedi se ti aiuta http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=370620.0
<pippuccio76> glpiana se hai visto ha risolto installando la versione desktop
<pippuccio76> io ho già la versione desktop
<roby_> pippuccio76, se la chiavetta è riconosciuta, sicuro che nella sim ci sono i soldi ?
<glpiana> pippuccio76, no, penso che il risultato venga fuori da tutta la procedura in mezzo
<glpiana> pippuccio76, perchè se così fosse ti basterebbe cliccare col destro sulla eventuale icona sul desktop e scegliere eject o espelli
<pippuccio76> ora devo tornare al lavoro grazie per ora probabile rivederci stasera se non riesco....
<Bulldozer> ciao ho un problema di grafica...volevo provare a modificare il tema di ubuntu...ho installato uno dopo l'altro compiz, emerald e la barra awn...la barra awn la uso con l'effetto 3d...ora ho disinstallato emerald e mi ritrovo la awn bar sempre con l'effetto 3d ma intorno si è formato un rettangolo grigio...come mai? necessità di emerald?
<giuseppe1> glpiana, ciao ho provato con il disco live ma il microfono non funziona.Hai idea di cosa possa essere successo?
<glpiana> giuseppe1, no, spiacente. ultima cosa che posso dirti di provare se ne hai la possibilità, è di attaccare un microfono esterno all'ingresso e vedere se con quello va
<glpiana> !image | Bulldozer fa vedere. di solito quel rettangolo vuol dire che non c'è il composite attivo
<ubot-it> Bulldozer fa vedere. di solito quel rettangolo vuol dire che non c'è il composite attivo: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<giuseppe1> glpiana, gia provato purtroppo può darsi che si sia rotto il mic. fisicamente?
<glpiana> giuseppe1, hai provato e con microfono esterno funziona?
<giuseppe1> no non funzia
<glpiana> giuseppe1, beh, nel caso vorrebbe dire che son rotti entrambi i microfoni o entrambi gli ingressi
<glpiana> giuseppe1, apri un temrinale e scrivi alsamixer
<glpiana> giuseppe1, premi tab per visualizzare i canali di cattura e vedi come è impostato
<Steeler> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> giuseppe1, tieni aperto il registratore e parla. intanto modifica i parametri
<giuseppe1> glpiana, ok
<glpiana> giuseppe1, più di questo non saprei che farti provare
<giuseppe1> glpiana, grazie mille
<Bulldozer> ecco glpiana: http://img836.imageshack.us/img836/925/schermataky.png
<glpiana> Bulldozer, prossima volta tagliane via un pezzo più grosso così si capisce ancora meno -.-
<glpiana> Bulldozer, se fai logout e rientri in che condizione ti ritrovi?
<Bulldozer> uguale, ho provato anche a riavviare...
<glpiana> Bulldozer, vai su sistema preferenze aspetto
<glpiana> Bulldozer, nell'ultima scheda che selezione hai?
<glpiana> Bulldozer, ping
<Bulldozer> azz ho notato che con la rimozione di emerald era finito su nessun effetto...ora riprovo ad attivarli e vediamo
<Bulldozer> ritorno tra poco
<glpiana> Bulldozer, per attivarli basta la spunta
<glpiana> non devi andare da nessuna parte
<Bulldozer> ho fatto...solitamente mi diceva di riavviare ora invece non mi fa neanche mantenere la spunta...mi ritorna  su nessun effetto?
<glpiana> Bulldozer, vediamo subito
<Bulldozer> forse devo rimuovere tutto anche la awn e compiz e poi rimettere solo la awn bar?
<glpiana> Bulldozer, lspci | grep -i vga
<Bulldozer> ti devo riportare quello che è uscito a terminale?
<glpiana> Bulldozer, sì
<glpiana> non riesco a leggere fino a lì :)
<Bulldozer> :)...01:00.0 vga compatible controller: nvidia corporation g86 [geforce 8600m gs] (rev a1)
<glpiana> Bulldozer, oki, ora scrivi: lsmod | grep nvidia
<Bulldozer> nvidia 10221046 31
<Bulldozer> nvidia_bl 7774 0
<glpiana> Bulldozer, oki, ora scrivi: glxinfo | grep render
<glpiana> Bulldozer, facile che tu debba installare mesa-utils
<Bulldozer> bravo è ciò che mi è uscito :)...ma questo perchè era un pacchetto in comune con emerald?
<glpiana> Bulldozer, emerald è una cosa che forse facevi bene a evitare di installare, visto che da alemno 2 anni non serve più per gestire le cornici delle finestre
<glpiana> *almeno
<Bulldozer> eh non lo sapevo...:)
<Bulldozer> comunque cosa posso usare per personalizzare il mio desktop?
<glpiana> Bulldozer, stai installando mesa-utils o no?
<glpiana> Bulldozer, mi dai l'output del comandoc he ti ho passato?
<Bulldozer> ops...ho installato ma ho già chiuso il terminale...
<glpiana> Bulldozer, aprilo di nuovo -.-
<Bulldozer> si ma come faccio a riprendere ciò che mi era uscito?
<glpiana> Bulldozer, anzi apsetta. spiegami se ti interessa fare andare sti effetti o se vuoi cmabiare argomento per perdere tempo su altro
<hobo> ragazzi ho un problema con ubuntu 10.04
<hobo> all avvio a volte m da errore e non parte
<glpiana> hobo, che errore?
<Bulldozer> va ben ciao
<hobo> schermata rimane nera o appare na colonna cn + volte error
<hobo> e poi parte dopo 20 -30 sec
<glpiana> solo error, senza altro?
<hobo> ho notato anche che a volte escono delle voci 4-5 e una ha asterisco rosso
<hobo> pulse audio m pare
<hobo> ùerror e poi bhò
<hobo> scompare subito e s avvia
<hobo> è un rallentamento insomma
<hobo> xò a volte nn và proprio
<glpiana> hobo, con i boh è difficile dare assistenza.
<glpiana> hobo, possiamo vedere se c'è qualcosa di non configurato
<glpiana> hobo, apri un temrinale e scirvi: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<hobo> non succede nulla
<glpiana> hobo, sì, non scrive nulla
<glpiana> hobo, e ora vedi se si ripresenta o meno il problema. nel caso prendi nota
<hobo> ok
<Lorenzo> uso ubuntu 10.10 , non riesco a far funzionare nÉ il microfono nÉ l'audio con skype... come posso risolvere?
<hobo> glpiana,  è assurdo,ho riavviato,dopo 10 secondi error per tutto lo schermo per 2 secondi,sparita schermata,per un altro secondo apparse 4-5 righe in cui ho potuto notare solo pulse audio con asterisco rosso e scritto configured e poi parte
<hobo> a volte pero resta schermata nera è quello problema
<hobo> e all inizio non lo faceva
<glpiana> hobo, il sistema è aggiornato?
<hobo> aggiungo anche che il mio masterizzatore da noie e rumori strani
<hobo> si
<hobo> non riesco a masterizzare iso
<hobo> su dvd
<glpiana> hobo, che versione di ubuntu?
<hobo> ma i cd si
<hobo> 10.04
<FloodBotIt1> hobo: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> hobo, che kernel?
<hobo> per 3 mesi è andato alla grande
<hobo> ok sorry
<hobo> scusate
<glpiana> hobo, allora, se vuoi raccontare la storia del pc ci spostiamo su #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> hobo, qui esponi il problema e rispondi alle domande, ok?
<hobo> ok
<glpiana> che si incazza anche il FloodBotIt1 :)
<Lorenzo> glpiana: mi puoi aiutare a risolvere il problema?
<glpiana> Lorenzo, no, son già stato dietro prima inutilmente a un microfono di skype. controlla nelle preferenze audio che la tua scheda sia configurata correttamente, così come l'ingresso del microfono. altro non so
<hobo> cioè non masterizza dvd video ne iso ,ho provato vari programmi,dovrei provare solo dvd dati
<Lorenzo> come posso verificare che nelle preferenze audio la mia scheda sia configurata correttamente cosi come l'ingresso del mic?
<Lorenzo> glpiana: come posso verificare che nelle preferenze audio la mia scheda sia configurata correttamente cosi come l'ingresso del mic?
<glpiana> azz
<hobo> glpiana, c6
<glpiana> hobo, adesso sì
<hobo> come posso risolvere sta cosa dello schermo nero e che non parte?
<hobo> o meglio a volte,nn vorrei che poi diventi sempre...
<glpiana> hobo, facciamo così, mettiamo grub in modo tale che il sistema non cerchi di usare lo splash. così nel caso vedi bene gli errori
<glpiana> hobo, nel terminale: cat /etc/default/grub          e metti su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | hobo
<ubot-it> hobo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<hobo> ok
<hobo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/593102/
<glpiana> hobo, gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<glpiana> hobo, dove vedi scritto "quiet splash"   sostituisci con "nomodeset"
<glpiana> hobo, poi salvi e digiti: sudo update-grub
<hobo> fatto
<glpiana> hobo, metti su pastebin quanto è uscito all'ultimo comando
<hobo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/593103/
<glpiana> hobo, il tuo sistema non è aggiornato
<hobo> non so se ti è utile il mio è un portatile non fisso
<hobo> glpiana, come aggiorno?
<glpiana> hobo, scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> hobo, dimmi quando termina
<hobo> ma lo faccio quasi ogni giorno....cmq ok eseguo
<hobo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/593104/
<hobo> poi ridò lo stesso comando e dice fatto senza errori
<glpiana> hobo, devi mettere a posto i repo. vai su sistema amministrazione gestore pacchetti
<hobo> ci sono
<glpiana> hobo, impostazioni _> repository
<glpiana> hobo, vai nella seconda scheda, allarga bene la finestra e prendi la schermata
<hobo> ok
<hobo> presa
<glpiana> !image | hobo
<ubot-it> hobo: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<hobo> http://imagebin.org/147764
<glpiana> hobo, bello schifo di repository
<hobo> ahhahhha
<glpiana> ma perchè sta mania di prendere software da fuori?
<glpiana> che te ne fai di getdeb per esempio?
<hobo> cioè?
<glpiana> e di quei ppa di mozzillateam e chromium-daily?
<glpiana> bah
<itali-chan> XD
<glpiana> senti, visto che il problema adesso è medibuntu leva le prime due voci in cui leggi medibuntu
<glpiana> hobo, dimmi quando hai tolto le due spunte
<hobo> ok
<glpiana> mozillateam firefox stable -.-
<itali-chan> xd
<hobo> glpiana, fatto
<thebestneo> ciao a tutti, firefox4 verrà incluso nei repo ufficiali? se si, più o meno quando?
<hobo> wèwè
<hobo> glpiana, fatto
<hobo> sountati mozilla e chromium
<hobo> spuntati
<hobo> glpiana, c6?
<hobo> ragazzi m serve una mano per fare partizione e installare winzozz,m serve un software insostituibile ke cn wine nn và
<hobo> potete aiutarmi?
<glpiana> thebestneo, avrai ff4 all'avanzamento a natty quando natty sarà disponibile
<thebestneo> glpiana: ciao, io sinceramente vorrei restare su lucid
<thebestneo> glpiana: per lucid che è lts non lo mettono?
<glpiana> thebestneo, non lo so
<thebestneo> glpiana: ultima cosa, sai per caso se lo posso installare parallelamente a ff3?
<glpiana> thebestneo, io sconsiglio di usare software esterno ai repo ufficiali
<giordano> slave a tutti ho un problema, non si avvia più ubuntu cosa posso fare?
<madadam1> Qualcuno ha provato gnome3 su ubuntu 10.10?
<giordano> sono partito con il cd live vorrei entrare nella home del HD per recuperare i dati ma non me lo fa montare? aiuto^
<giordano> quando vado a montare 155 GB Filesystem compare una scritta DBus error org.gtk.Private----
<madadam1> qualcuno ha provato unity su ubuntu 11.10
<madadam1> no scusate
<madadam1> 10.10
<nemes> giordano. prova a montare da shell
<enzotib> madadam1, unity lo puoi provare installando la netbook della 10.10
<madadam1> enzotib, grazie
<giordano> come si fa
<giordano> come si fa?
<Bartoloni> hanno rimandato la beta2 di ubuntu o e' uscita?
<mito125> ciao
<giordano> sono nella schel ma non riesco a trovare l'hd ps sono con la versione live
<mito125> come faccio su ubuntu ad aggiungere programmi che ho manualmente compilato al menu?
<xiaoy> Is Come sostiure grub2 con grub1 in Ubuntu?
<e-DIO-t> mito125: click destro sulla barra -> aggiungi launcher custom
<mito125> io vorrei aggiungerli proprio nel menu applicazioni, magari sotto una categoria da me creata
<e-DIO-t> ah dannazione, scusa :P mmmh spe' che non ricordo! chiedo a google
<mito125> magari farlo tramite shell sarebbe il max
<mito125> perchè mi sto creando uno script post install
<mito125> installa, compila sposta e pulisce tutto, tranne che non so come metterli nel menu applicazioni
<e-DIO-t> mmmh
<mito125> avevo letto che dovevo creare qualcosa sotto /usr/share ma non ricordo più
<e-DIO-t> mmh l'interazione shell-gnome proprio non ti so aiutare
<e-DIO-t> per farlo a mano -> right click sul menu, add custom item...e poi è praticamente come costruire un custom launcher
<xyz2_> ciao a tutti ho scaricato ubuntu vorrei chiedervi come faccio a estrarlo nella pennina e non nel cd perchè dovrei installarlo su un netbook. grazie x la collaborazione.
<mito125> usa unetbootin
<xyz2_> dici a me mito?
<mito125> si xyz2
<mito125> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<xyz2_> ok ora provo grazie
<mito125> questo è il wiki ufficiale
<e-DIO-t> ps: trovato mito :>
<nemes> giordano. fai sudo fdisk -l
<e-DIO-t> !paste | me
<ubot-it> me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nemes> e vedi quali hd e partizioni ci sono
<e-DIO-t> http://paste.ubuntu.com/593165/ <<< esempio di elemento del menu [si, sono in /usr/local/share/applications]
<xyz2_> no aspetta mi son scordato di dire che sto usando in questo momento winzoz....è possibile estrarlo con winrar oppure c vuole un altro programma? perchè ad esempio per estrarlo nel cdavevo usato nero burning rom
<nemes> poi fai sudo mount /dev/sd ... per utilizzare bene mount fai mount --help o -h
<mito125> se sei su windows usa unetbootin
<xyz2_> ok allora lo scarico
<xyz2_> grz
<e-DIO-t> mito125: per il resto, puoi fare riferimento a http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-desktop-74/how-to-add-menu-additions-using-the-command-line-in-ubuntu-871722/
<mito125> dio il pastebin non l'ho capito
<e-DIO-t> eh...è un esempio di "menu' entry"
<e-DIO-t> nella fattispecie, la menu' entry che lancia teamviewer sul mio pc
<mito125> ah ok ho visto ora su vi
<e-DIO-t> purrfect :D parrebbe piuttosto semplice tutto sommato dai
<mito125> ihih
<mito125> magari
<mito125> devo infilarlo in uno script
<e-DIO-t> ebbe'?
<mito125> non riesco a farlo
<mito125> ti faccio un esempio
<mito125> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/593166/
<mito125> io qua non so cosa inserire
<mito125> alla fine dovrei inserire qualcosa
<mito125> ma non so proprio cosa
<e-DIO-t> eccomi
<e-DIO-t> fatto mo un launcher a caso eh
<mito125> :)
<mito125> ma se installo tutto dentro usr/share lui li riconosce in automatico e me li da come comando riconosciuto?
<mito125> perchè se così fosse non userei nemmeno il menu
<e-DIO-t> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<e-DIO-t> http://paste.ubuntu.com/593169/
<e-DIO-t> mito125: dimmi se si capisce, che ho sempre problemi di interazione con gli esseri umani :P
<mito125> ah ok
<mito125> adesso ho capito cosa dicevi
<e-DIO-t> alternativamente, credo che puoi fare pure solo con un echo e poi andando a capo
<giordano> come faccio a montare un hd con partizione linux?
<mito125> così mi allunga però tutto il sh
<e-DIO-t> [ps: se non ho capito male, dentro /usr/local/share è per l'utente corrente, dentro /usr/share è per tutti]
<e-DIO-t> mito125: e vabbe', di 256byte :P un po' di serieta' che diamine :D
<mito125> io pensavo di fare una function allora :P
<e-DIO-t> giordano: a domanda generica rispondo genericamente -> con mount.
<e-DIO-t> in caso, voledno
<e-DIO-t> potresti mettere le operazioni in sequenza
<e-DIO-t> in modo che "Se wget non fallisce, se tar non fallisce, allora fammi anche la menu entry"
<maurizio_> se installo  unity da synaptic non posso poi ripristinare eventualmente la mia attuale interfaccia?
<e-DIO-t> maurizio_: mi chiamo fuori spero e immagino di si ma non ho certezze in proposito.
<mito125> però ora ragionando con la mia poca esperienza di bash, mi sa che lo faccio manuale, anche perchè farei sempre copia ed incolla
<e-DIO-t> mah dipende tutto sempre e solo da che grado d'automazione hai bisogno
<e-DIO-t> nel senso: se devi fa 'sto processo su 2 pc, si fai prima a farlo a mano [anche se a far lo script fa figo]
<mito125> devo farlo solo sul mio pc :D
<e-DIO-t> se devi lanciarlo su NKpc, è ovviamente piu' comodo mettere lo script su una cartella condivisa e farlo lanciare ad ogni postazione
<mito125> ma che molto spesso formatto perchè sto sempre a provare
<e-DIO-t> [e fattelo un backup "pronto all'uso" no? _> Clonezilla ]
<e-DIO-t> [ps:  in alternativa per le prove se la macchina è almeno un minimo prestante, ti puoi rivolgere alla virtualizzazione]
<mito125> pensa oggi ho fatto l'installazione minimale e già ora ho incasinato tutto
<e-DIO-t> vah, comuqnue stiamo uscendo fuori dal topic -> risolto il "come fare un launcher" credo ci si possa spostare sul -it-chat
<mito125> l'ultima domanda
<mito125> io attivo il ppa per firefox 4
<mito125> ma quando faccio sudo apt-get install firefox su una macchina pulita mi installa il 3.6.13
<mito125> perchè?
<e-DIO-t> mmmh....dopo aver aggiunto il repository hai fatto l'update?
<mito125> si
<mito125> non è che si chiama in modo diverso il pacchetto??? Perchè se poi vado su synaptic, mi da l'aggiornamento
<e-DIO-t> mmh forse devi effettuare l'upgrade
<e-DIO-t> vedi un po' se dando sudo apt-get upgrade -s te lo elenca
<e-DIO-t> [NA: -s => simula l'upgrade, non fara' davvero l'aggiornamento]
<mito125> ma io faccio così... Aggiungo il rep, faccio l'update e infine l'install firefox, non dovrebbe installare l'ultima versione?
<mito125> purtroppo ho già fatto manualmente,
<mito125> ci riprovo però
<e-DIO-t> eh
<e-DIO-t> di la' dicono "aggiungi il repo, fai l'update, e fai l'upgrade"
<e-DIO-t> poi ribadisco, nin zo' :P
<e-DIO-t> detto questo
<mito125> grazie :)
<giordano> mi dice impossibile montare
<e-DIO-t> giordano: chi, cosa, come, scrivendo che?
<giordano> mount sdb
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<e-DIO-t> proprio scritto cosi' giordano?
<giordano> si
<e-DIO-t> ebbe'
<e-DIO-t> allora per forza non funziona!
<giordano> la retta via?
<e-DIO-t> la retta via: 1) fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<giordano> ok
<e-DIO-t> non puoi montare "la periferica" ma solo una [o piu' partizioni] della stessa
<e-DIO-t> giordano: 'na volta capito quale partizione vuoi montare devi dargli anceh un punto di mount -> ovvero dove vuoi visualizzare la partizione
<e-DIO-t> di fatto! 'na cartella vuota :P [che puo' essere /mnt, ad esempi]
<giordano> mi dice impossibile aprire /dev/sdb
<e-DIO-t> ....
<e-DIO-t> ma sei sicuro che sia /dev/sdb allora?
<giordano> si
<e-DIO-t> mmh dai sudo fdisk -l
<e-DIO-t> e copia l'output su
<e-DIO-t> !paste | giordano
<ubot-it> giordano: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<giordano> non è uscito nessun errore
<giordano> opps
<mito125> et che significa dentro al desktop entry Type=Application? che altri type esistono?
<e-DIO-t> mito125: non ne ho idea :D ti tocca andare a cercare la documentazione
<e-DIO-t> giordano: poi quando hai incollato su paste, passami l'url
<giordano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/593175/
<e-DIO-t> ah ok
<e-DIO-t> quindi, te vuoi montare /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdb2 o /dev/sdb5 ?
<mito125> This specification defines 3 types of desktop entries: Application (type 1), Link (type 2) and Directory (type 3). To allow the addition of new types in the future, implementations should ignore desktop entries with an unknown type.
<e-DIO-t> nel dubbio: sudo mount /dev/sdb[numeropartizione] /una/cartella/vuota
<e-DIO-t> se non dovesse funzionare, al piu' ti tocchera' specificargli il tipo di file system, ma solitamente fa da solo.
<e-DIO-t> se vuoi farlo montare sempre in automatico invece la storia è leggermente diversa, e ti rimando alla documentazione di fstab, perchè è ora che me ne vada dall'ufficio!
<giordano> sdb1
<e-DIO-t> ok allora sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /una/cartellavuota
<e-DIO-t> [eventualmente, potresti passargli l'opzioni -o uid=tuonomeutente, in modo che i file appartengano a te, piuttosto che a root]
<e-DIO-t> purtroppo ora devo scappare giordano, ma c'ho fiducia che ce la puoi fare :D cia'
<mito125> ciao et grazie
<Scall> giordano: ma quando usi il comando "mount" metti il "sudo" prima? Sennò, non avendo privilegi amministrativi è ovvio che tu non riesca a montare
<Steeler> per getid come dove li trovo gli schemi colori??
<K99Brain> cos'è getid?
<Steeler> K99Brain, l'editor di testo
<Steeler> K99Brain, risolto
<K99Brain> non l'ho mai sentito nominare
<Steeler> K99Brain, usi ubuntu?
<K99Brain> Steeler, ovvio che si
<Steeler> K99Brain, ALT+F2 e scrivi getid
<K99Brain> Steeler, di default non è installato, almeno in lucid
<K99Brain> in maverick non so
<K99Brain> ma non credo
<K99Brain> !info getid
<ubot-it> Package getid does not exist in maverick
<K99Brain> Steeler, ma tu hai ubuntu?
<Steeler> K99Brain, si
<K99Brain> Steeler, come lo hai installato getid che non è nei repo?
<Steeler> K99Brain, forse si è istallato istalllando qualche strumento per lo sviluppo
<K99Brain> questo è possibile
<Steeler> K99Brain, il bello di getid per esempio è quando devi scrivere in html, ci sono i colori, in quel modo trovi subito quel che devi cercare.
<K99Brain> Steeler, anche gedit lo fa
<Dany> c'è qualcuno?
<Dany> Nessuno?
<Steeler> K99Brain, ho sbagliato a scrivere era GEDIT ^_^
<robert____> ciao a tutti
<robert____> spero di non essere nel posto sbagliato, ho installato ubuntu 10.10 su di un notebook eeepc, alcune finestre non mi permettono di vedere i pulsanti di comando che restano sotto all'area del desktop come devo fare? GRAZIE
<K99Brain> robert____, per gli eeepc che sono dei netbook ci sarebbe la ubuntu netbook edition... comunque, basta che sposti le finestre
<K99Brain> robert____, trucchetto
<K99Brain> robert____, usa ALT+mouse
<robert____> ok provo
<K99Brain> per spostare le finetre clicandoci anche dal centro... da qualsia punto
<K99Brain> e poi le trascini
<robert____> K99Brain grazie tutto ok
<Dany_> buonasera
<jester-> sera
<Dany_> ho appena installato Opera ma appena lo avvio mi si apre , per ognoi sessione , una pagine google con in SEARCH la parola %U
<Dany_> che significa?
<Dany_> nessuno=?
<Dany_> nessuno?
<jester-> Dany_: hai settato la home page?
<Dany_> si
<Dany_> è un problema un po strao
<Dany_> ma anche se metto "Apri una pagina vuota" per sessione, mi si apre google con "U%"
<esulu> ciao jester-
<jester-> ciao
<esulu> senti te ne intendi dell'irssi un po
<esulu> ?
<jester-> esulu: poco
<jester-> Dany_: prova a cancellare la cartella .opera nella home e a rifare
<esulu> caspita non so come devo fare per attivare l'opzione beep sulla shell di irssi
<jester-> esulu: penso serva un plugin
<Dany_> aspo
<Dany_> asp
<Dany_> lasciasmo stare opera
<Dany_> per firefox 4
<esulu> jester-: dici script?
<jester-> esulu: yess
<Dany_> ho una cartellla scompattata dal bz2 del sito ufficiale
<Dany_> funziona se dalla cartella clicco nel icona Firefox
<Dany_> come faccio a instalarlo? non sono esperto di ubuntu sorry
<esulu> a dirti la verità ho gia attivato lo script beep_beep anche jester-
<esulu> ma nada
<jester-> esulu: esulu sox e libsox-fmt-all li hai installati?
<esulu> no
<esulu> ma che cose uno script?
<jester->  esulu sono 2 pacchetti, installali
<jester-> esulu: irssi è come vim, roba per maschisti
<esulu> jester-: ma lo devo installare sul locale o sulla shell
<esulu> ?
<jester-> esulu: ???? sudo apt-get install sox  libsox-fmt-all
<jester-> osti
<Neo_> sera
<daniele_> ciao a tutti
<daniele_> :)
<daniele_> è la prima volta che entro in chat attraverso terminale se qualcuno vuole farmi da cicerone
<attempt> daniele_ benvenuto
<attempt> !chat | daniele_
<attempt> !chat
<daniele_> grazie
<daniele_> ora sto provando ad andare su internet tramite terminale, entrando in google o facebook o altre cazzate simili attraverso w3m
<attempt> qui solo supporto su ubuntu. per tutto il resto joina ubuntu-it-chat
<daniele_> vedi che mi serviva un cicerone
<daniele_> :)
<attempt> non conosco quei software.
<attempt> !mp3
<daniele_> non m p 3 m a w 3 m  serve a richiamare un indirizzo internet dal terminale
<daniele_> come mai con la m   e la n  si sovrappongono i caratteri
<daniele_> ????
<freddyname> salve a tutti!
<daniele_> sorry solo con la m
<attempt> sovrappongono?
<freddyname> scusate necessiterei di impostare ubuntu in modo che non chieda più la password per eseguire operazioni amministrative, come faccio?
<attempt> direi che e' pericoloso.
<freddyname> non in un pc a singolo utente dietro firewall centralizzato ;)
<freddyname> che comandi devo lanciargli?
<daniele_> sarà un errore mio
<daniele_> di display
<freddyname> ?
<attempt> lo si sconsiglia sempre.  comunque   http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo
<freddyname> attempt: interessante ma non trovo il comando per il bypass del sudoù
<freddyname> attempt: ?
<mauri> avrei bisogno di un aiuto perche quando avvio kubuntu mi parte ark con un file da scompattare
<attempt> vedo se trovo qualcosa.
<freddyname> attempt: grazie
<attempt> non ti basta loggarti come amministratore?
<mauri> avrei bisogno di un aiuto perche quando avvio kubuntu mi parte ark con un file da scompattare
<freddyname> attempt: no, il sudo me lo chiede pure da admin
<freddyname> ho provato a metterlo come tale, ma mi riporta: nomeutente is not in the sudores file...
<freddyname> oi
<freddyname> adesso non mi permette di divenir root
<mauri> avrei bisogno di un aiuto perche quando avvio kubuntu mi parte ark con un file da scompattare
<freddyname> mauri: che genere di file?
<mauri> freddyname: guarda è la prima volta ceh mi succede, deve esseree un file tar. Appena finisce di caricare tutto il sistema alla partenza, mi s apre ark in automatico che mi mostra il contenuto di sto file
<freddyname> mauri: e tu scompattglielo ;)ù
<splad> ciao ragazzuoli son venuto a vedere com'è l'ambiente qvi... buona serata a tutti...
<freddyname> splad: ciao
<mauri> freddyname: ma scusa, se parte in automatico, da qualche parte sarà scritto che al prossimo boot si riaprira ancora
<freddyname> mauri: certo, nel boot loader manager
<attempt> freddyname potresti fare cosi'. crei un nuovo utente e poi lo aggiungi al gruppo sudoers. quando vuoi operare come amministratore ti logghi con quell'utente li.
<attempt> http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.10/ubuntu/serverguide/it/user-management.html
<freddyname> potessi attempt xD adesso non mi accetta i comandi e non mi diventa sudo
<attempt> hai fatto danno. che gli hai combinato?
<mauri> freddyname: sei sicuro che è scritto in grub 2
<attempt> parti con il kernel recovery li sei root comunque.
<mauri> freddyname: io non ne sarei cosi convinto
<freddyname> attempt: ma che ca... ho solo decommentato la scritta per render tutti gli user admin
<mauri> freddyname: il file si apre dopo avere caricato jubuntu
<freddyname> mauri: dai un occhiata in sistema preferenze applicazione d'avvio
<freddyname> se sei fortunato è li
<freddyname> ho tolto le % davanti ad admin = ALL(ALL)
<freddyname> non dovrebbe esser così tragico per il sistema
<attempt> oppure il sistema ti carica ark perche' ti salva i programmi e documenti aperti quando hai chiuso il pc. ovvero la sessione precedente.
<freddyname> ... e in questo caso togli la spunta nella seconda task della finestra che ti si apre come ti dicevo poco più su
<attempt> freddyname il commento e' # non % rimettilo come stava.
<attempt> perche' non era commentato
<freddyname> nono
<mauri> freddyname: non trovo il meno che mi dici
<freddyname> nel mio era un %
<freddyname> mauri: non ho mai parlato di meno io
<mauri> menu
<mauri> freddyname: menu
<mauri> freddyname: dove si trova il menu che fa vedere le applicazioni che vengono lanciate al boot
<attempt> appunto % non era un commento ma parte del comando.
<attempt> quindi rimetticelo subito.
<freddyname> mauri: sistema . preferenze - applicazioni d'avvio
<mauri> freddyname: eh eh non ce lo prefernze soto sistema
<freddyname> attempt: e come faccio se non posso andare in sudo e modificare il file? devo riavviare in recovery mode xD
<attempt> si
<attempt> recovery
<freddyname> mauri: guarda nella seconda task
<mauri> freddyname: non trovo nulla
<mauri> freddyname: va beh grazie lo stesso
<mauri> freddyname: mi terro sto ark che parte ogni volta
<attempt> mauri dai un occhio se riparti con  l'ultima sessione oppure con una sessione nuova.
<attempt> vedi dove si imposta in modo che al riavvio ubuntu ti apra una nuova sessione.
<freddyname> tornato vincitore dal dilemmaù
<freddyname> ora non resta che far diventare comunque e sempre root l'utente
<attempt> http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/user-guide/it/gosstartsession-2.html
<freddyname> ma se % vuol dir tutti
<freddyname> io gle lo ficco davanti a root
<freddyname> e tutti diventan root
<freddyname> no?
<arone> che comando uso per cercare di riparare un settore danneggiato di un hd? non ho nessun dato da recuperare
<freddyname> arone: mi sembra GParted lo faccia
<arone> mi segnala solo che c'è un settore danneggiato
<daniele_> :)ragazzi vi saluto buona serata a tutti bye bye
<freddyname> arone: forse google ne sa qualcosa, o magari altri, io non so quello che chiedi e non vorrei dirti una c....
<arone> mi servirebbe l'equivalente di hdd recovery che è a pagamento per win
<freddyname> arone: cerca su big G "riparare settori HD danneggiati ubuntu"
<freddyname> arone: o il suo corrispondente inglese
<ferfw> ciao a tutti sto provando a installare ubuntu sul mio netbook ma non mi riesce potete darmi una mano please?
<freddyname> ferfw: che problema hai?
<ferfw> sto utilizzando unetbootin per la pennina usb e quando seleziono install ubuntu netbook mi da tutta una scritta e non succede nulla
<freddyname> ferfw: ricrea l'immagine e rimettila nella penna
<ferfw> dici che è un errore della pennina?
<freddyname> ferfw: dico che è un errore tuo
<freddyname> ferfw: come nella maggioranza dei casi
<ferfw> capito ora riprovo
<freddyname> ferfw: noi canniamo, il pc no
<ferfw> una cosa
<freddyname> ferfw: sicci
<freddyname> ferfw: dicci
<ferfw> per il netbook devo per forza scaricare ubuntu netbook o va bene anche la versione desktop?
<freddyname> ferfw: quanta ram ha?
<ferfw> 2 giga
<freddyname> ferfw: va bene la versione desktop
<ferfw> ok allora metto quella
<freddyname> ferfw: anche se con 2 giga di questi tempi non so quanto ti possa esser utile
<ferfw> niente da fare
<ferfw> anche qua mi ridà la solita scritta
<freddyname> ferfw: usare un DVD è troppo? xD
<ferfw> non ho il lettore....è un netbook
<roby_> ferfw
<freddyname> ferfw: mmh che fortuna, prova un net installer
<ferfw> mi da questa scritta /casper/vmlinuz initre=/casper ecc...
<roby_> fatti un cd con ubuntu lanci la live da un pc e ti fai la chiavetta con ubuntu stesso
<freddyname> ferfw: o la copi tutta o non serve a nula
<ferfw> io praticamente ho scaricato dal sito....poi ho usato unetbootin per caricare l'immagine sulla chiavetta e ora sto provando a installarlo ma nada
<freddyname> ferfw: scarica il net installer
<ferfw> premetto che ho inizialmente provato con la versione desktop ma mi dava errori....se nn schiacciavo tab mi rimaneva impallato e ora sto provando con la versione netbook
<ferfw> ok ora provo
<roby_> che netbook è ?
<freddyname> ferfw: lo metti sulla chiavetta, lo colleghi al pc (connesso al web tramite ethernet) e la lanci
<freddyname> roby_: un 2 giga
<roby_> modello ?
<ferfw> è un toshiba n200
<freddyname> ferfw: ma il bios è aggiornato vero?
<ferfw> nb200
<roby_> metti un mouse usb
<roby_> prova
<freddyname> roby_: casper che non prende il trackpad?
<roby_> credo di si
<roby_> acpi=off
<freddyname> roby_: strano ma possibile
<ferfw> ok l'ho messo e adesso?
<freddyname> ferfw: se nemmeno così va, saltiamo il problema di casper con l'installer in interfaccia minimale
<roby_> prova ad avviare la live
<ferfw> stesso errore di oggi si impalla e devo schiacciare tab x proseguire
<ferfw> x lo meno per ora va
<roby_> ok
<roby_> intanto continua
<freddyname> ferfw: carino casper... gli mozzerei le gambe se fosse una persona.....
<freddyname> roby_: ma per l'install non so quanto sia consigliabile seguirlo senza ACPI
<roby_> poi facendo  dist-upgrade dovrebbe andare a posto
<freddyname> si spera...
<roby_> certo
<freddyname> più che altro non vorrei che l'install ti lascia a piedi a metà
<ferfw> ok ragazzi ho ripristinato la connessione e messo il cavo d'alimentazione adesso le 3 V ci sono
<freddyname> ferfw: ottimo installa
<ferfw> ok sta installando anche se molto lentamente....spero nn si impalli di nuovo
<freddyname> ferfw: speranza molto lieve senza ACPI ma sempre possibile
<ferfw> acpi? e che roba è? :)
<freddyname> quella che hai disattivato
<roby_> ma non lo ha fatto credo che per adesso sia normale
<roby_> al riavvio poi si vede
<freddyname> roby_: spero per lui
<ferfw> ma io nn ho disattivato nulla a meno che nn sia stato stocesso a far tutto da solo
<ferfw> cmq per ora sta copiando normalmente....prima non lo faceva
<roby_> se riavviando non riavvia la grafica lo connetti lan ti logghi  e dai sudo apt-get update e poi sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<roby_> alla fine riavvi, ma magari parte normalmente
<freddyname> ferfw: se nemmeno così funziona so cavolfiori amari
<ferfw> eheheh
<ferfw> prendo il pc e c gioco a freesbe
<freddyname> ferfw: non saresti il primo
<freddyname> ferfw: ma accanirsi ferocemente sulla macchina non produrrà grossi risultati
<ferfw> hai ragione :)
<freddyname> ferfw: anche se, devo ammettere, quando il mio i7 980 non partiva ho tirato un paio di sganascioni al case e non mi ha più dato problemi
<ferfw> dite che c'è una buona possibilità che dopo il riavvio nn vada?
<freddyname> ferfw: ergo anche la forza bruta produce risultati
<roby_> una cosa per volta
<ferfw> ok allora mi munisco di martello...nn si sa mai
<freddyname> ferfw: non buona ma vivida
<freddyname> ferfw: certo poi dovrai configurare il trackpad
<ferfw> adesso credo che si stia autoaggiornando
<freddyname> ferfw: buon segno
<ferfw> sta scaricando i pacchetti x la lingua
<freddyname> ferfw: pessimo segno
<ferfw> :(
<freddyname> ferfw: volevo farti cagar addosso xDD
<ferfw> ma vaf.... XD
<freddyname> ferfw: scherzavo è un buon segno ;)
<ferfw> buono
<freddyname> ferfw: ma tieni il martello sottomano
<freddyname> ferfw: non è detto che dopo vada
<ferfw> anche se sta linietta di installazione si è bloccata sotto la parola per
<ferfw> provo a schiacciare tab?
<freddyname> ferfw: ogni tanto si blocca, è normale
<freddyname> ferfw: fermo!ù
<roby_> non fare nulla, aspetta
<freddyname> ferfw: non osare+
<ferfw> ok ok
<freddyname> ferfw: se vuoi velocizzare l'install o usi la versione a interfaccia minimale
<ferfw> son bloccati anche i puntini del puntatore tondo del mouse grrrrr sto caricando la martellata!!!
<freddyname> ferfw: oppure metti la benzina a 108 ottani nel pc
<freddyname> ferfw: sisi normale
<freddyname> ferfw: hai poca ram
<freddyname> ferfw: cosa pretendevi
<ferfw> ma quell'altro cesso di portatile che ne ha la metà di questo ultravecchio e sempre toshiba ha fatto prima....forse perchè era da cd boooo
<roby_> ma lascialo lavorarare tranquillo
<ferfw> ok anche se mi sa di bloccato peso....
<freddyname> ferfw: se uno ti rompesse le @@ mentre stai lavorando cosa faresti^
<freddyname> ferfw: ecco, lo stesso il pc!
<freddyname> ferfw: quindi lascialo lavorare
<freddyname> ferfw: e intanto io vado a mangiarmi un kebab
<ferfw> buono
<freddyname> ferfw: che non ho fatto chena
<ferfw> lo mangerei ankio ma ho già cenato
<ferfw> siiiiiiiiiii si è mossa la linea!!!!!! era ora!!!!! :)
<roby_> lascialo fare, io vado a prendere un caffè tu vatti a bere una due tre birre
<therion_> ciao... è la mia prima volta... prendetemi per mano
<ferfw> eh quasi quasi :)
<therion_> sto tentando di installare gnome ma ho delle dipendenze non soddisfatte.. install o quello che serve... si generano altre dipendenze e soddisfando queste seconde mi vengono rimossi i pacchetti installati nella prima..che devo fa.. c'è un comando che installi i file senza eliminare quelli precedent?... dal gestore di pacchetti nun ja a fà
<therion_> I seguenti pacchetti hanno dipendenze non soddisfatte:   gnome: Dipende: swfdec-mozilla ma non sta per essere installato E: Pacchetto danneggiato
<roby_> ma cosa stai usando ?
<therion_> lucid linx
<roby_> si, ma ubuntu, kubuntu ?cosa ?
<therion_> ub
<roby_> è non hai già gome ?
<roby_> gome ?
<roby_> gnome
<Steeler> mai sentito di you tube che carica il video, si vede un pezzo e poi torna indietro per poi ripartire normalmente?
<therion_> credo di no... se mi dici il comando per verificarlo vedo..ma dal gestore pacchetti non me lo evidenzia sul software installato...
<roby_> therion se hai installato ubuntu sei su gnome desktop !!!
<therion_> ed è selezionabile dalla lista installa software
<therion_> si ubuntu usa gnome... io non ne so molto..cerco di imparare... tutto è nato perchè a scazzo cercavo di installare un tema che dipende da gnome 2.x e se lo eseguo non cambia niente... adesso provo a eseguirlo da terminale e vedo cosa mi dice...
<roby_> il tema lo cambi dalla scrivania
<daniele> scusatimi ero entrato un po di tempo fa per la prima volta ed ho gia combinato un casino per così dire
<daniele> sono uscito dalla chat utilizzando [ctrl+z]
<daniele> ovviamente è sbagliato
<daniele> qual'è il modo giusto per uscire dalla chat??
<daniele> quit non funziona exit nemmeno
<therion_> sul desktop nella cartella scaricata del tema c'è un file tipo tema... clicco due volte eseguo e non fa nulla...
<enzotib> daniele: /quit
<daniele> grazieeeeeeeeee
<daniele> levo il disturbo allora
<daniele> sono rientrato perche uscendo attraverso /quit
<daniele> da terminale digitando exit dice join in esecuzione
<daniele> perchè?
<therion_>  /quit
<ferfw> ok ha finito ora è il momento della verità riavvio
<ferfw> ehm....sembra nn andare
<ferfw> mi è finito su una specie di dos
<ferfw> ehi nn vi leggo
<enzotib> neanche noi
<ferfw> adesso si
<ferfw> dicevo ho riavviato e mi è finito su una specie di dos
<ciuino> ciao
<bigmahat1a> salve come posso rimuovere completamente evolution da ubuntu 10.04?
<ciuino> hai provato sul gestore pacchetti a fare rimuovi completamente?
<bigmahat1a> si ma qualche pacchetto ha dipendenze "pesanti", come x es. ubuntu-desktop
<ferfw> ufff niente da fare
<bigmahat1a> vorrei esser sicuro prima di procedere.. sai per caso suggerirmi una lista di pacchetti x rimuovere solamente evolution?
<ferfw> son in un gran casino
<bigmahat1a> che c'e' ferfw ?
<enzotib> bigmahat1a: ubuntu-desktop è un metapacchetto, rimuoverlo non è un problema
<bigmahat1a> enzotib: che succede se lo rimuovo?
<ciuino> io ho ubuntu 11.04 e per rimuovere evolution come dipendenza da rimuovere mi da solo evolution-exchange
<ferfw> ho installato ubuntu sul netbook e nn va....ho installato la versione desktop perchè la netbook neanche mi partiva e ora è qui impallato
<enzotib> bigmahat1a: niente, quando lo installi si porta dietro un po' di roba come dipendenze, ma quando lo rimuovi non succede proprio niente
<bigmahat1a> ok.. ma se rimuovo per esempio "evolution-data-server", mi rimuove anche gnome-applets, gnome-session, gnome-panel..
<bigmahat1a> che ne dici?
<enzotib> no, questo no
<enzotib> allora lascia perdere
<enzotib> tienitelo, non lo usi ma lo tieni lì
<ivan76> chi mi aiuta con un problema in evolution?????
<bigmahat1a> ubuntu del ca%%@.. altro che windows ed iexplorer
<ivan76> qualcuno mi aiuterebbe gentilmente con un problemino con evolution???????
<enzotib> !chiedi | ivan76
<bigmahat1a> ivan76: chiedi
<ivan76> ogni volta faccio pulizia con blechbit mi va a massa e si chiude dopo 2 secondi
<ivan76> l'ò reistallata 2 o 3 volte ma uguale
<ivan76> inoltre mi mantiene il n di mes già eliminati
<ivan76> Che sia qualcosa selezionato di troppo in blechbit????
<ivan76> come posso risolvere?????
<enzotib> ivan76: evitare di usare programmi di pulizia, in genere fanno danni
<ivan76> bà ma lo usano in tanti e capita solo a me
<ivan76> Blechbit melo an consigliato gente dell istituto majorani.......
<ivan76> ho su un loro remake.......
<enzotib> ivan76: cerca di scrivere in italiano, per cortesia
<alnuvola> buonasera un informazione facile ubuntu 10.10 attuale kernel
<alnuvola> 2.6.35-25
<alnuvola> faccio l'aggiornamento al 2.6.35-28
<ivan76> http://www.istitutomajorana.it/ questo è il sito del Majorani,ne parla bene anche Ubuntu facile
<enzotib> ivan76: la versione di ubuntu dell'istituto majorana non è gradita qui
<ivan76> per quale motivo scusa?????
<ivan76> io l'ò messa xchè sono un principiante
<enzotib> perché non è una versione ufficiale, è modificata e non possiamo dare supporto non sapendo cosa modificano
<ivan76> a ma non credo centri la versione nel mio problema cmq
<ivan76> dato a loro non capita a me si
<ivan76> cmq non sapevo ciò che mi hai detto......
<ivan76> ma come posso rimuovere definitivamente evolution.....se la reistallo cosi,mantiene la configurazione......io vorrei rifarla da zero x vedere se magari ha qualcosa di sfasato quella
<|evilk> salve a tutti
<DiabloBasic> salve a tutti
<fleurtherock> ciao a tutti
<mamma> scusate sapete dirmi dove si trovano l modifiche per l'audio?
<mamma> sono una 50enne rinco non sento niente chi mi aiuta?
<Steeler> mamma, in alto a dx vedi una piccola icona di un altoparlante?
<esulu> notte
#ubuntu-it 2011-04-13
<enzzo> salve
<enzzo> ragazzi quando cerco di installare kubuntu sul pc da cd live non mi specifica se lo voglio accostare al mio attuale sistema operativo
<enzzo> come devo fare?
<esulu> buon giorno
<glpiana> ola
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<OverMe> oh hi
<wwig> ciao a tutti
<wwig> per le vecchie radeon rv370
<wwig> ati x550
<Odo> Giorno
<wwig> è possibile vedere bene video su yutube e film in dvx e dvd?
<wwig> con ubuntu 10.10
<glpiana> wwig, bisognerebbe averne una per poterti rispondere
<wwig> sì
<wwig> certo
<glpiana> wwig, io sul portatile ho una x700 e vedo i film senza problemi.
<wwig> perfetto
<wwig> hai i driver open?
<glpiana> wwig, per youtube in fullscreen è sempre un terno al lotto, anche perchè dipende dalla risoluzione
<glpiana> wwig, sì sì open
<wwig> installati manualmente o in automatico?
<glpiana> wwig, credo siano gli unici che vadano per quelle schede
<wwig> già
<glpiana> wwig, li installa dal kernel. li usa già il livecd
<wwig> ottimo
<wwig> pensavo di installare ubu su un amd 3200+ con la x550 e 512MB ram
<wwig> ma non volevo trovarmi la brutta sorpresa dei film e video che non vanno
<wwig> o clipping
<glpiana> wwig, secondo me puoi avere problemi con flash in full screen
<wwig> ahi
<wwig> eventualmente qui ho una vecchia nvidia
<wwig> sarà una 6200 fanless
<wwig> o simile
<wwig> dici che va meglio?
<glpiana> wwig, per i film invece posso dirti che li vedo su un secondo monitor in full screen e che il processore è un thurion 1600 quando va veloce ;)
<wwig> :D
<wwig> grande glpiana
<glpiana> wwig, dipende: ci sono ancora i drive proprietari nvidia per quella scheda?
<wwig> do un'occhiata
<wwig> Data di rilascio:	2011.03.07
<wwig> eccoli
<wwig> glpiana
<wwig> mitica nvidia
<FloodBotIt1> wwig: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<wwig> scusa FloodBotIt1
<wwig> glpiana dici meglio la 6200?
<glpiana> wwig, non lo so. non le ho e quindi non posso provarle per risponderti
<wwig> glpiana dovrebbe essere questa ciofeca http://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/NVIDIA_Series/Extreme_N6200TC12816M/
<giordano> salve gente, ho un problema non riesco a montare un hd esterno
<giordano> mi dice  impossibile trovare /dev/sdb1 in /etc/fstab o /etc/mtab
<OverMe> giordano, che comando stai dando?
<giordano> sudo mount /dev/sdb1
<OverMe> devi dirgli anche dove montarlo
<OverMe> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt          per esempio
<giordano> ok
<giordano> ho dato il comando /mnt/gio ma la schell dopo non risponde
<OverMe> esiste la cartella /mnt/gio?
<giordano> si
<enzotib> /mnt/gio è un comando?
<giordano> no il comando e sudo mount /dev/sdb1  /mnt/gio
<giordano> no il comando è sudo mount /dev/sdb1  /mnt/gio
<massimo18> giordano: ma /mnt/gio esiste?
<giordano> si
<enzotib> giordano, se il comando non ha dato output, allora ha funzionato, controlla con ls -l /mnt/gio
<giordano> dice total0
<giordano> dice totale0
<massimo18> in teoria dovresti vedere l'icna del disco montato
<massimo18> *l'icona
<enzotib> giordano, mount | grep sdb1
<giordano> no non si vede nulla, domanda è possibile controllare il system del disco?
<massimo18> giordano: il disco esterno è usb?
 * OverMe sente puzza di finnix
<giordano> si
<massimo18> giordano: di solito lo monta da solo
<massimo18> prova a cambiare porta usb
<giordano> ok
<massimo18> giordano: se poi il disco ha problemi non posso saperlo
<massimo18> giordano: cosa dovrebbe contenere quel disco?
<giordano> quando ho tolto il cavo si è aperta una finestra che dice DBus error org.freedesktop.........
<massimo18> bho
<giordano> aaaaaaahhhhhhhh
<massimo18> giordano: preso la scossa?
<giordano> più o meno
<giordano> mi tocca formattarlo?
<massimo18> giordano: e che ne so
<massimo18> giordano: contiene dati? come è stato formattato/partizionato?
<giordano> ho installato ubuntu poi è stato spento tirando la spina da li non è più partito
<OverMe> c00l
<OverMe> giordano, ora è attaccato?
<massimo18> azz
<giordano> si
<OverMe> giordano, sudo fdisk -l
<OverMe> metti sul pastebin
<OverMe> !paste | giordano
<ubot-it> giordano: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<giordano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/593482/
<OverMe> sudo fsck -f /dev/sdb1
<giordano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/593485/
<K99Brain> l'è montato
<giordano> si
<giordano> è collegato con usb
<OverMe> mount
<K99Brain> giordano, su linux "montare" ha un significato preciso. Non vuol dire attaccare fisicamente
<giordano> ora l'ho montato e la schell non prende comandi
<OverMe> mount
<massimo18> giordano: ma che vuol dire non prende comandi?
<giordano> batti enter e compaiono spazzi vuoti
<OverMe> massimo18, rimane inchiodato, non torna al $
<massimo18> quindi accetta il comando dato
<massimo18> ahh
<OverMe> via, serve finnix
<giordano> penso di si
<giordano> cosa è?
<OverMe> giordano, scarica la live di finnix
<OverMe> http://www.finnix.org/releases/101/finnix-101.iso
<massimo18> giordano: ma avevi appena installato ubuntu o già avevi dati importanti
<OverMe> masterizzala, falla partire al boot e dopo che è partito (quando ti compare la shell testuale) dai: fsck -f /dev/sdb1
<OverMe> correggi eventuali problemi e poi riavvia
<giordano> pur troppo il mio collega non ha ascoltato i miei consigli
<giordano> grazie per il tempo dedicato, proverò questa via mai percorsa.
<OverMe> giordano, se l'hdd non è rotto ci sono buone probabilità che funzioni
<[anubi]> raga sapete come abilitare l'accelerazione gpu nella nuova versione di vlc ?
<bigmahatma> qualcuno sa dirmi come avere un'icona di clawsmail sulla barra superiore di ubuntu? che mi avvisi quando arriva una mail?
<enzotib> !info claws-mail-trayicon
<enzotib> bigmahatma, non c'è ubot-it, ma il pacchetto che ho scritto sopra sembra essere "appropriato"
<bigmahatma> enzotib: si l'ho provato e funziona. solo che mi crea un'icona con sfondo bianco, e nel mio tema di ubuntu la barra superiore e' a sfondo nero.. ho installato un tema di clawsmail con un'immagine chiamata tray_newmail.png, che pero' non e' quella usata da trayicon. Mi chiedevo se c'era un "trayicon" gia' incluso in clawsmail (cioe
<bigmahatma> ..che usi quell'icona) o se l'icona non serve a niente. Nel caso, sai come cambiare l'icona del plugin?
<enzotib> bigmahatma, no, non uso claws-mail
<bigmahatma> ok grazie lo stesso
<cobra18> buongiorno a tutti
<Jacopo> Ciao a tutti
<Guest28939> Ho installato oggi unbuntu, sono nuovo e non so da che parte rifarmi avrei bisogno di una mano.
<Guest28939> Nessuno mi da una mano?
<K99Brain_> Guest28939, spiega il problema
<cobra18> si
<Guest28939> Ah ci siete :) grazie Allora
<cobra18> che problema hai?
<Guest28939> Ho una radean 9550 ed avrei bisogno di installare i driver scaricti dal sito ati
<Guest28939> non so come fare ;(
<cobra18> sono .run??
<K99Brain_> Guest28939, un po' vecchia, non so se i driver proprietari fungono
<Guest28939> si sono .run
<K99Brain_> Guest28939, sistema > amministrazione > driver hardware
<K99Brain_> Guest28939, installali da li, se te li propone
<cobra18> la cosa più semplice e provarli
<K99Brain_> se non te li propone, non installare nulla
<Guest28939> no da li non i propono nulla
<K99Brain_> Guest28939, e allora rimani coi driver open, che è meglio
<Guest28939> il problema che la grafica mi va un pò lenta
<K99Brain_> !radeon
<ubot-it> Guarda su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/#head-0682d007ecb9abbcbaaa161f1873e63f0597ac6e; Driver prorietari Catalyst: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Catalyst; Driver open source: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Radeon
<K99Brain_> Guest28939, guarda qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Radeon
<K99Brain_> Guest28939, ci dovrebbe essere pure qualche trucchetto per velocizzare
<K99Brain_> Guest28939, comunque la scheda è vecchia, è lenta perchè è lenta
<cobra18> k99 ti posso fare una domanda? come si cambia il tema di login?
<Guest28939> Però con windows andava bene
<K99Brain_> cobra18, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Plymouth
<cobra18> grazie
<cobra18> come la scheda non dovrebbe dare problemi di lentezza o immagini a ascatti
<cobra18> tanto scarsa non per far girare il tutto
<Guest28939> quandi praticamente è laas cheda che fa schifo in pratica
<Guest28939> :D
<K99Brain_> Guest28939, hai letto il link che ti ho passato?
<K99Brain_> Guest28939, pacioccando alcune cosette puoi migliorare un po'le prestazoini
<Guest28939> si l'ho letto mi dice nel caso di configurare la scheda a mano
<K99Brain_> Guest28939, il problema è che con una scheda così vecchia su ubuntu nuovo non puoi mettere i driver proprietari
<OverMe> stacca gli effetti
<Guest28939> :D risolto...con gli effetti staccati va molto meglio
<Guest28939> Grazie millle
<Guest28939> Comunque tra qaylche mese cambio il pc...mi consgiliare una Ati o una Nvidea per Linux?
<K99Brain_> mah, una volta ti avrei detto sicuramente nvidia. oggi come oggi... siamo li
<cobra18> cioe e più facile cambiare sfondo al grub che al ligin
<cobra18> login*
<Guest28939> Ok...grazie mille per l'aiuto a tutti :)
<cobra18> era clt infostrada
<cobra18> hihihih
<boh> !vbox
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<boh> ubot-it: grazie
<ubot-it> Prego. Ma ricorda che sono solo un bot ;)
<alex88[nb]> buondì a tutti!
<ezio> aiuto, chi sa come vedere you tube su ubuntu?
<filo1234> ezio: hai installato flash?
<glpiana> ezio, basta installare flashplugin-nonfree dal software center o da synaptic. semre che tu non abbia già provato a fare qualcosa
<ezio> ora ci provo, grazie
<ezio> in quale parte devo cercare?
<cobra18> sistema
<cobra18> amministrazione
<cobra18> gestore dei pacchetti
<ezio> poi?
<glpiana> ezio, vedi il campo per inserire la parola da cercare?
<glpiana> ezio, in alto a destra
 * xfire78xx giorno..
<ezio> no
<glpiana> ezio, ma il gestore dei pacchetti si è aperto?
<ezio> mi fai fare passo passo?
<ezio> sono a gestore
<glpiana> ezio, hai aperto il gestore?
<ezio> si
<ezio> ho cliccato su non free
<glpiana> ezio, ma no. sta fermo :)
<ezio> ops
<glpiana> ezio, guarda il gestore, a destra c'è il campo per la ricerca. lo vedi?
<ezio> yes
<glpiana> ezio, scrivici:   flashplugin
<glpiana> ezio, ti darà due risultati. metti la spunta a flashplugin-nonfree
<glpiana> ezio, quindi clicca sul tasto Applica
<ezio> niente spunta mi da subito installa
<glpiana> ezio, basta che lo installi
<ezio> fatto
<glpiana> ezio, già fatto? sicuro che ora il tatso applica non sia cliccabile?
<glpiana> *tasto
<ezio> adesso la spunta c'è ma non vedo applica
<glpiana> ezio, vabbè, chiudi il gestore
<ezio> ok, visto
<glpiana> ezio, allora applica :)
<ezio> no, schiaccio applica, arrivo
<ezio> ma vaaaaiiiii... grande GLPIANAAA
<massimo18> ?
<glpiana> ???
<filo1234> sei un grande
<ezio> ciao gl grazie
<glpiana> ma non nel senso di "un vecchio"
<glpiana> ciao ezio
<ezio> :))
<filo1234> no di un grasso forse
<bigmahat1a> ciao chi mi puo aiutare a far funzionare il microfono con skype? suona, sento chi mi parla ma nessuno sente me
<K99Brain_> togli il mute dal microfono
<bigmahat1a> ok.. come?
<K99Brain_> bigmahat1a, click sull'icona dell'audio > preferenze audio > ingresso
<bigmahat1a> mhhh in preferenze audio ho il volume di input settato al minimo e non cambiabile (la scritta e' in grigino, non in nero) e sotto "scegli un dispositivo di input" non ho niente..
<bigmahat1a> il muto e' disattivato e, come il volumo,  non attivabile
<K99Brain_> bigmahat1a, controlla nella scheda hardware
<enzotib> bigmahat1a: hai un microfono sul pc?
<bigmahat1a> spero di si dovrebbe essere integrato, e' un portatile
<bigmahat1a> e' un dell m101z
<bigmahat1a> e si, ha il microfono
<K99Brain_> bigmahat1a, controlla se in hardware hai analog stereo duplex, in basso
<bigmahat1a> no ho analog stereo output
<bigmahat1a> ok, l'ho messo in "duplex" e ora mi vede il microfono nella scheda "input".
<bigmahat1a> tuttavia non sembra funzionare
<bigmahat1a> il volume di input e' ora a 100%, non e' muto e "internal audio analog stereo" e' selezionato come dispositivo di input. Il "volume" invece non sale neanche se urlo
<bigmahat1a> per "volume" intendo quella barra che immagino si debba colorare di verde quando parli
<bigmahat1a> in alsamixer il volume del mic e' al massimo, e "mic boost" e' al 33%
<glpiana> bigmahat1a, provalo col registratore di suoni
<bigmahat1a> idem: il "livello" e' sempre a zero, e non registra niente.
<glpiana> bigmahat1a, torna nelle preferenze audio, scheda ingresoo
<bigmahat1a> ok
<bigmahat1a> ci sono
<glpiana> !image | bigmahat1a prendi una schermata
<ubot-it> bigmahat1a prendi una schermata: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<bigmahat1a> http://imagebin.org/147945
<bigmahat1a> eccola
<glpiana> bigmahat1a, niente. scrivi in un terminale: aplay -l   e   arecord -l   e metti su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste  |b
<ubot-it> b: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> !paste  | bigmahat1a
<ubot-it> bigmahat1a: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<bigmahat1a> http://paste.ubuntu.com/593554/
<bigmahat1a> eccola
<glpiana> bigmahat1a, pensi sia un microfono digitale o analogico?
<bigmahat1a> non ne ho proprio idea..
<bigmahat1a> se puo aiutarti sono su un portatile dell m101z
<glpiana> proviamo analogico. nel terminale scrivi: gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<bigmahat1a> si dovrebbe essere analogico
<glpiana> bigmahat1a, in fondo aggiungi la riga: option snd-hda-intel model=laptop-amic
<glpiana> bigmahat1a, poi salvi il file e riavvii
<bigmahat1a> io ho un "options snd-hda-intel model=auto"
<bigmahat1a> lo rimuovo?
<glpiana> bigmahat1a, beh vuol dire che già l'hai modificato allora
<bigmahat1a> si l'avevo fatto per un problema di audiooutput
<bigmahat1a> che poi si e' rivelato essere un bug pero'
<glpiana> prova a commentare la riga o a eliminarla
<bigmahat1a> ok
<glpiana> bigmahat1a, torno tra un po'. se fai modifiche a quel file poi riavvia
<bigmahat1a> ok grazie
<ghigomatto> ciao a tutti!
<ghigomatto> vorrei modificare l'immagine di login al gdm ma non so come fare su ubuntu 10.04 lts.....potete aiutarmi?
<bigmahatma> glpiana: ciao, niente da fare, e' uguale a prima
<ghigomatto> problema con gdm2, chi sa come modificare agilmente la schermata di login al desktop in gnome?
<enzotib> ghigomatto, non si può modificare quasi niente, se non usando "roba" esterna ai repo
<ghigomatto> enzotib: come ripristino la situazione originale come da installazione nel caso avessi smanettato ed ottenuto un immagine che fa schifo?
<enzotib> ghigomatto, eh, dipende da cosa hai smanettato
<ghigomatto> già..bella domanda, no? è che ho letto si poteva smanettare con una semplice operazione di avvio in modalità root del gdm-setup...credo d'aver fatto questo...
<glpiana> ghigomatto, per sta procedura avevi dovuto copiare un file in modo da visualizzare il menu di scelta del tema?
<glpiana> bigmahatma, per ora che hai fatto? hai rimosso l'opzione che avevi?
<bigmahatma> glpiana: ho aggiunto la riga come mi hai detto tu, rebootato e non e' cambiato niente
<glpiana> gie senza opzione l'avevi provato?
<bigmahatma> no, non ho piu ripristinato il file.
<bigmahatma> si si
<glpiana> bigmahatma, allora non so dirti. in ogni caso irpristinalo
<glpiana> *ripristinalo
<bigmahatma> certo
<bigmahatma> beh grazie cmq
<ghigomatto> tu sai dirmi dove posso aver fatto le modifiche? ho fatto esperimenti sia per il grub che per lo splash..oranon ricordo esattamente come ho fatto....
<glpiana> ghigomatto, no, aspetta che cerco
<ghigomatto> glpiana: ciao! scusami...facevo dell'altro!
<ghigomatto> glpiana: ho trvato che immagine uso e dove sta, ma il file di "setup" coinvolto non ricordo più dove l'ho visto. l'immagine è la seguente: mysql> select collation('abc'); +-------------------+ | collation('abc')  | +-------------------+ | latin1_swedish_ci |  +-------------------+ 1 row in set (0.00 sec)  mysql>
<hobo> salve ragazzi ho problema cn ubuntu 10.04,ieri dopo avere tolto splash screen m s avvia in grafica ridotta
<hobo> glpiana, c6
<glpiana> ghigomatto, ma tu ricordi che hai fatto finora?
<glpiana> hobo, riedita /etc/default/grub e metti al posto di nomodeset    quiet splash come erano prima
<ghigomatto> scusami, ripeto: l'immagine è la seguente: /usr/share/backgrounds/Pointy.jpg
<glpiana> ghigomatto, sì, va bene, ma poco mi importa. dimmi come hai fatto a modificarlo
<ghigomatto> eh...ricordassi tutto nel dettaglio saprei come tornare indietro...
<ghigomatto> spetta...
<hobo> e tu m dicesti di farlo per capire problema,se rimetto come prima cosa cambia?
<glpiana> ghigomatto, apri un temrinale e scrivi: ls /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow/gnome-appearance-properties.desktop
<ghigomatto> glpiana: grazie, forse era un comando del genere...spetta...eseguo.
<glpiana> hobo, se la grafica ridotta vien fuori da quando hai fatto la modifica che ti ho detto ieri, rimetti com'era. altrimenti fammi un riassunto che io da un giorno all'altro mica mi ricordo tutto :)
<ghigomatto> l'output è questo: /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow/gnome-appearance-properties.desktop: Nessun file o directory
<hobo> glpiana, ok t rinfresco,in pratica ho problemi all avvio,a volte rimane scermo nero e nn parte,rimori strani masterizzatore,e a volte dopo serie d errori veloci ke nn riesco nemmeno a leggere all avvio parte uguale,dopo aver cambiato quite splash s avvia solo in grafica ridotta
<hobo> ah mi hai fatto modificare repository pure  e aggiornare ieri
<glpiana> ghigomatto, allora dimmi se l'avevi modificato con il comando: sudo cp /usr/share/applications/gnome-appearance-properties.desktop /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow
<ghigomatto> glpiana: si, ricordo di si. ma come ripristinare l'originale?
<glpiana> hobo, a me pare strano che togliendo quiet splash possa partire in grafica ridotta. a meno che diamo definizioni differenti a grafica ridotta
<glpiana> ghigomatto, secondo me rifai la stessa roba, al logout scegli il tema originale e poi rimuovi il file come hai fatto la prima volta
<hobo> il messaggio che appare è esegui in grafica ridotta per questa sessione,se no nn parte...
<glpiana> hobo, adesso che opzione hai in /etc/default/grub?
<ghigomatto> glpiana: spe, che provo, a tra pochissimo!
<hobo> nn m apre nulla dice permesso negato
<glpiana> hobo, digita cat /etc/default/grub
<hobo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/593578/
<glpiana> hobo, togli nomodeset e lascia solo le virgolette ""
<glpiana> hobo, gksu gedit /etc/default/grub    per editare
<glpiana> hobo, poi sudo update-grub
<hobo> fatto
<glpiana> hobo, se non ha dato errori riavvia. ma ripeto. dubito possa essere causa della modalità grafica ridotta
<hobo> provo
<hobo> glpiana, allora adesso va meglio non m chiede più avvio in grafica ridotta,xò rimane circa 10 secondi schermata nera cn dati riguardo portatile,mouse,scheda realtek,chip,da quello che son riuscito a leggere,tutto in inglese come se leggesse prima i driver e poi appare un altra schermata per 4-5 secondi cn tutti ok alla fine tranna pulse audio configured che ha asterisco rosso e poi s avvia
<glpiana> hobo, oki, comportamento normale allora
<hobo> appena installato invece s avviava tranquillamente in 5 secondi senza ste 2 schermate
<glpiana> hobo, io ti direi di tenerlo così qualche tempo in modo da vedere se la situazione peggiora
<hobo> ok grazie 1000
<glpiana> hobo, eh dai, bisognerebbe vedere che modifiche c sono state da quando l'hai installato. avevi un mucchio di ppa ad esempio
<hobo> eh si ,appena installato andando a girovagare sui siti,dicevano prova questo,quello,poi m son fidat e adesso kissà ke successo,cmq ora li ho tolti
<glpiana> hobo, se vuoi fare una cosa pulita, fai un backup dei dati e isntalla nuovamente. se vuoi fare a meno di reinstallare, apri il gestore pacchetti e controlla che pacchetti hai provenienti dai ppa che hai messo
<hobo> e come faccio per la seconda ?  come vedo da che ppa provengono?
<glpiana> hobo, hai aperto il gestore? a sinistra c'è il tatso origine che ti ordina i repo sopra
<hobo> si ok fatto ma  quali son buoni e quali no?
<hobo> ne ho 14
<hobo> che appaiono sotto tutti a sinistra origini
<glpiana> !image | hobo
<ubot-it> hobo: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<hobo> ok
<Guglielmo81> buon pomeriggio a tutti :D
<hobo> http://imagebin.org/147953
<Guglielmo81> posso esporvi uno strano problema che mi è capitato oggi con ubuntu 10
<Guglielmo81> .04?
<glpiana> hobo, se clicchi su locale che ti mostra a destra?
<glpiana> Guglielmo81, prova
<Guglielmo81> allora oggi mi è venuta la curiosità di installare xfce4 dando da riga di comando sudo apt-get install xfce4
<Guglielmo81> mi ha installato i vari pacchetti aggiuntivi e fin qui tutto okay
<hobo> 49 pacchetti installati
<Guglielmo81> per diverse ragioni ho disinstallato rimuovendo anche tutti i pacchetti aggiuntivi
<hobo> 1641 installati 0 0 0
<glpiana> hobo, sono quelli esterni. andrebbe visto cosa sono e nel caso disinstallati ed eventualemtne sostituiti. ma ora non posso seguirti in questo. sorry
<hobo> eh si bel casino
<Guglielmo81> ed ora provando a selezionare un video una canzone o un filmato su youtube la visualizzazione mi si velocizza notevolmente impedendomi di vedere il video o sentire la canzone
<hobo> grazie ,per ora va bene così,casomai reinstallo se m da noie,10 sec all avvio sicur è meglio d 5 minuti d winzozz
<glpiana> hobo, per quello secondo me fai prima a reinstallare
<Guglielmo81> non capisco cosa centri l'installazione di xfce con questo problema...
<hobo> gracias glpiana!
<glpiana> hobo, :)
<glpiana> Guglielmo81, ora stai su gnome?
<Guglielmo81> esattamente
<Guglielmo81> e su gnome mi si manifesta questo problema
<Guglielmo81> glpiana: ti giuro che non capisco da cosa dipenda
<glpiana> Guglielmo81, scrivi nel terminale: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Guglielmo81> e che nesso logico ci sia tra queste cose
<Guglielmo81> okay
<glpiana> Guglielmo81, ti ha levato dei codec immagino
<Guglielmo81> si l'ho pensato anch'io ora provvedo
<glpiana> Guglielmo81, prossima volta per provare un de diverso, non installare il pacco tipo xfce, ma roba tipo xubuntu-desktop
<glpiana> Guglielmo81, ti fa una installazione del de più completa
<Guglielmo81> glpiana: grazie per il suggerimento comuqnue mi ha rilevato questi da installare:
<Guglielmo81> gstreamer0.10-pitfdll gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse libfaac0 libmjpegtools-1.9 libmp4v2-0 libquicktime1 ubuntu-restricted-extras unrar
<Guglielmo81> li ha installati tutti correttamente
<Guglielmo81> ora vedo se l'effetto cambia
<Guglielmo81> mmm nulla sempre veloce
<Guglielmo81> dici che dovrei riavviare?
<glpiana> Guglielmo81, non dovrebbe servire. che player usi?
<Guglielmo81> ho provato con totem visualizzando un video .moc
<Guglielmo81> mov*
<glpiana> Guglielmo81, se fai partire un mp3 come si comporta?
<Guglielmo81> non mi si sente il suono
<Guglielmo81> stesso effetto dei video
<glpiana> Guglielmo81, nel dubbio riavvia
<glpiana> vado
<Guglielmo81> okay grazie del consiglio
<Guglielmo81> ora provo
<Guglielmo81> percaso qualcuno può aiutarmi dato che continuo ad avere lo stesso problema di prima?
<Guglielmo81> sperando che qualcuno abbia letto la conversazione precedente :-P
<enzotib> Guglielmo81, hai provato con qualche altro player?
<Guglielmo81> ho provato con VLC e mi si visualizza correttamente il video ma il suono sia all'avvio della sessione che durante l'ascolto di un normale file mp3 non mi si sente...
<enzotib> Guglielmo81, gli mp3 li hai provati anche con vlc?
<Guglielmo81> si esatto
<Guglielmo81> il problema è sicuramente nei codec audio video
<Guglielmo81> perché anche su youtube non mi si visualizza correttamente il video
<Guglielmo81> nulla sempre lo stesso problema ....
<enzotib> Guglielmo81, hai traccia dei pacchetti che hai installato insieme a xfce4?
<MartineZ> ciao scusate mi dite come devo fare ad attivare i permessi per modificare il file di sistema rc?  adesso se provo a scriverci dentro mi dice che è insola lettura
<MartineZ> enzotib,  scusa mi puoi dire te come faccio ad attivare i permessi per mdificare il file?
<MartineZ> dice che solo il proprietario può modificare il file
<Guglielmo81> enzotib: onestamente non ho la più pallida idea di come potrei risalire ai pacchetti installati
<enzotib> MartineZ, può non essere necessario o conveniente, magari devi solo usare 'sudo'
<enzotib> MartineZ, che file è?
<Guglielmo81> enzotib: sono esattamente quelli che si installano appena si da il comando apt-get install xfce4
<MartineZ> a si ok solo che non so come usare sudo per modificare iil file mi puoi dire come fare?
<MartineZ> sarebbe il file rc
<MartineZ> devo modificare alcune cose  che aspetta che ti faccio vedere
<enzotib> Guglielmo81, awk '$3 ~ /^(install|upgrade|remove|purge)$/' /var/log/dpkg.log
<Guglielmo81> do quel comando?
<MartineZ> devo modificare le cose che ho trovato in sto sito http://blog.tassoman.com/777,massimizzare-la-velocita-di-ubuntu
<enzotib> Guglielmo81, sì, l'output mettilo su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | Guglielmo81
<ubot-it> Guglielmo81: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<MartineZ> tipo questa CONCURRENCY=shell
<enzotib> MartineZ, gksu gedit /etc/init.d/rc
<Guglielmo81> enzotib: http://pastebin.com/QpkyyTBy
<MartineZ> devo scriverlo nel terminale enzotib ?
<enzotib> MartineZ, sì
<MartineZ> A OK adesso mi si è aperto il file e posso modificarlo da qui giusto?
<MartineZ> a quindi quando devo modificare un file basta che faccio questo percorso?
<enzotib> MartineZ, sì
<MartineZ> cioè seguendo il percorso del file
<enzotib> MartineZ, basta che usi gksu gedit nomefile
<MartineZ> as si ok io non avendolo mai fatto non lo sapevo
<MartineZ> ok adesso lo faccio ti ringrazio , comunqu emi sono salvatoil file originale
<enzotib> bene
<MartineZ> peraz faccio schifo come al solito a scrivere
<MartineZ> scusa ma te hai dato un occhiata al sito e ti sembra chepossa velocizzare?
<ghigomatto> glpiana: tutto ok, la parte di login è risolta....
<MartineZ> questo sito enzotib   http://blog.tassoman.com/777,massimizzare-la-velocita-di-ubuntu
<enzotib> MartineZ, non lo so (e non lo voglio sapere :)
<enzotib> Guglielmo81, ma poi hai reinstallato xfce4?
<MartineZ> e vabe non fa niente io comunque faccio come mi hai detto  ti ringrazio
<Guglielmo81> enzotib: si ho provato a vedere se cambiasse qualcosa
<Guglielmo81> e li mi son fermato non ho fatto più nulla
<enzotib> Guglielmo81, io cercherei di ripristinare la situazione com'era prima, in quanto a pacchetti installati
<enzotib> non è detto che risolva, ma è una prova significativa, credo
<Guglielmo81> quindi come potrei fare?
<MartineZ> scusa enzo, ti risulta che ora come orail supporto ipv6 venga utilizzato , perche qui dicono di disattivarlo che non è usato
<enzotib> Guglielmo81, spe' che elaboro...
<enzotib> MartineZ, mi risulta che i provider italiani non lo forniscano ancora
<MartineZ> a ok allora se lo disattivo magari faccio bene
<Guglielmo81> enzotib: okay fai con calma spero solo di non dover ricorrere alla solita soluzione: reinstalla e formatta :-D
<Guglielmo81> anzi formatta e reinstalla >.<
<enzotib> Guglielmo81, cominciamo con questo: sudo apt-get purge desktop-base libexo-common libexo-0.3-0 exo-utils gtk2-engines-xfce thunar-data libthunar-vfs-1-2 libxfce4menu-0.1-0 xfce-keyboard-shortcuts libxfcegui4-4 xfce4-panel orage tango-icon-theme thunar thunar-volman xfwm4 xfce4-settings xfdesktop4-data xfdesktop4 xfce4-utils xfce4-session xfce4-appfinder xfce4-mixer xfce4 xfwm4-themes oss-compat aumix-common aumix
<Guglielmo81> allora do tutto questo supercomandone da terminale quindi?
<enzotib> Guglielmo81, sì, per togliere tutto di xfce4
<Guglielmo81> okay disinstallato tutto
<Guglielmo81> inoltre questi pacchetti:
<Guglielmo81> Il pacchetto oss-compat non è installato e quindi non è stato rimosso
<Guglielmo81> Il pacchetto aumix-common non è installato e quindi non è stato rimosso
<Guglielmo81> Il pacchetto aumix non è installato e quindi non è stato rimosso
<FloodBotIt1> Guglielmo81: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Guglielmo81> non li ha disinstallati
<enzotib> ok
<enzotib> ora vediamo...
<Guglielmo81> il resto è tutto rimosso
<cobra18> ragazzi ci si vede
<cobra18> ciaoooooooooooooooooooo
<enzotib> Guglielmo81, questi li hai rimossi tu a mano? gwibber openshot opera xfonts-terminus
<Guglielmo81> si
<enzotib> Guglielmo81, facciamo un sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop
<enzotib> Guglielmo81, poi riavvii
<Guglielmo81> dopo aver installato riavvio la macchina quindi?
<enzotib> l'ultimo comando ha avuto qualche effetto?
<Guglielmo81> nulla
<Guglielmo81> nessun pacchetto installato o rimosso
<enzotib> Guglielmo81, sono scettico, comunque riavvia e vediamo
<Guglielmo81> okay
<enzo__> salve ragazzi
<Guglielmo81> nada de nada
<enzo__> voglio sapere xche quando cerco di installare kubuntu da cd live non mi da la voce installa accanto ad altri sistemi operativi
<Guglielmo81> enzotib: nulla... spero tu abbia qualche altra soluzione da sfornare x-D
<enzotib> Guglielmo81, veramente no
<Guglielmo81> evvabbè mi tocca mi sa...
<Guglielmo81> non pensavo che un'installazione del genere mi avrebbe incasinato l'intero sistema a questi livelli
<MartineZ> mi sè bloccato caz
<Guglielmo81> enzotib: percaso se volessi salvare anche l'immagine di virtualbox che avevo in questo sistema potrei salvarmi l'intero contenuto della cartella .virtualbox in $HOME?
<enzotib> Guglielmo81, sì
<Guglielmo81> ultima cosa, io mi sto reinstallando la mia cara 10.04 dici che conviene...?? sono un tipo a cui rompe installarsi sempre la nuova distro
<enzotib> Guglielmo81, la 10.04 è LTS, quindi in genere un'ottima distro
<Guglielmo81> perfetto...
<Guglielmo81> ora sto facendo il backup... :-P
<Guglielmo81> la cosa che mi romperà maggiormente sarà reinstallare tutti i pacchetti aggiuntivi tipo i codec DVD i moduli Perl e cose del genere... >.<"
<Guglielmo81> enzotib: però è molto strano questo sintomo cioè si ai video che le canzoni mi partono regolarmente (senza sentirsi) e poi si velocizza il tutto...
<MartineZ> caz scusa enzo ma io apro sto percorso e mi appare unapagina bianca , possibile?  /etc/modprobe.d/aliases alias
<MartineZ> il file è vuoto
<Guglielmo81> bene si da il via alle danze... enzotib grazie ugualmente per il tuo aiuto... a presto!
<enzotib> ciao Guglielmo81
<Guglielmo81> (spero per motivi più semplici)
<MartineZ> ma sono io che sbaglio qualcosa o quel file è proprio in bianco
<enzotib> MartineZ, è possibile, io quel file non ce l'ho
<enzotib> MartineZ, quindi quando lo apri con l'editor crede che lo vuoi creare
<MartineZ> no perche qui dice di disattivare l ipvs aggiungendo off alla fine  come sta scritto qui solo che io apro sto file e ho una pagina bianca
<MartineZ> dicono di fare sta cosa   Aggiungere “off” alla riga già presente alias net-pf-10 ipv6 nel file /etc/modprobe.d/aliases alias net-pf-10 ipv6 off
<MartineZ> chissa di quale versione di ubuntu
<enzotib> MartineZ, quel file non c'è su maverick 10.10, forse la guida si riferisce a qualche versione precedente di ubuntu
<MartineZ> e si mi sa id si
<MartineZ> comunque ho messo sta cosa CONCURRENCY=shell  nel file dhe dicevo prima  poi ho abbassatlo swapp mettendo sto sudo  non so cosa avro' guadagnato   sudo sysctl vm.swappiness=10
<enzo__> ragazzi perche durante la creazione delle partizioni mi dice inusabile???
<MartineZ> forse perchenon le hai formattate?
<MartineZ> senonle formatti per forza che non le puo' usare
<enzo__> si lo so allora io sto cercando di mettere kubuntu su usb ho formattato l'usb e sto creando le partizioni manulamente
<enzo__> ho creato la partizione del boot ma il restante spazio mi dice inusabile
<enzo__> che significa?
<enzo__> qualcuno mi ascolta? ho una domanda importante
<enzotib> enzo__, prima di tutto, a che serve formattare se poi crei delle partizioni?
<enzotib> enzo__, hai una schermata che puoi far vedere?
<enzo__> no
<enzo__> asp ti voglio chiedere una cosa
<enzo__> quando cerco di installare kubuntu sul mio pc mi dice che ci sono delle partizioni da smontare (sda)
<enzo__> che faccio le smonto?
<enzotib> enzo__, e certo, se devi modificare la tabella delle partizioni devi per forza smontare
<enzo__> ma mica succede qualcosa ai fil sul mio pc^
<enzo__> te lo chiedo perche prima di oggi ho fatto alcuni errori che nn so se centrano con l'installazione di oggi
<enzotib> enzo__, è importante che tu conosca le partizioni che NON vuoi modificare, così che puoi impostare la nuova installazione in modo che non le tocchi
<enzo__> io già le ho viste io ho 4 partizioni totali 1 x win vista una per win 7 e due che nn so cosa siano
<mielo> sale
<mielo> salve ragazzi
<mielo> si può istallare gnome 3 su ubuntu 10.10??
<enzotib> no
<mielo> perchè?
<remix_tj> perche' no.
<enzotib> non c'è un PPA per 10.10, solo per 11.04, lo dovresti compilare a mano
<mielo> capito
<mielo> e quindi nn si puo fare ?
<mielo> e molto complicato??
<enzotib> mielo, non è consigliabile, aspetta la 11.04 e lo provi lì, oppure prova una live di fedora o di opensuse
<enzotib> mielo, http://www.gnome3.org/tryit.html
<mielo> ok grazie enzotib
<mielo> ma 11.04 quando sarà disponibile??'
<enzotib> a fine mese
<mielo> ok
<mielo> grazie di nuovo
<kunta> come va la versione 10.10. vorrei passare dalla 10.04 alla 10.10
<enzotib> aspetta un po' e passi direttamente alla 11.04, comunque a me va più che bene
<enzotib> (la 10.10)
<kunta> grazie , un paio di mesi ho dovro aspettare ottobre?
<enzotib> a fine aprile esce la 11.04
<enzotib> !natty
<enzotib> porco di un bot
<kunta> a fine aprile dovro cmq passare alla 10.10
<kunta> ci sei
<enzotib> sì
<kunta> che faccio, passo adesso alla 10.10? ho aspetto fine mese?
<enzotib> io aspetterei a fine mese per passare alla 11.04
<enzotib> altrimenti se vuoi passare alla 10.10 è inutile aspettare
<kunta> dimmi come fare , aggiornandi il tutto da terminale. le foto che ho adesso , non e che corro il rischio di perderle?
<glpiana> ola
<kunta> aggiornamento da terminale..
<enzotib> kunta, in teoria non dovresti perdere niente, ma un backup è d'obbligo
<kunta> fammi partire
<enzotib> kunta, sudo do-release-upgrade
<Piter85> salve ragazzi! ho la webcam integrata nel mio acer ma con amsn non riesco a farmi vedere in webcam quale può essere il problema? praticamente quando invio l'invito di vedere la mia cam il contatto rifiuta subito
<glpiana> Piter85, con cheese funziona?
<Piter85> si
<glpiana> allora non so dirti
<Giuseppe45> Dove trovo i plugin per Transmageddon che non trova da solo? Gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse
<glpiana> Piter85, ma nella configurazione di amsn (se ancora ce n'è una, è parecchio che non lo uso) funziona?
<Piter85> si
<glpiana> !info gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse
<glpiana> -.- ubot non c'è
<glpiana> Giuseppe45, dovrebbe trovarlo senza problemi, spe che controllo il repo
<Giuseppe45> Vado, grazie
<Giuseppe45> Ok aspetto
<glpiana> Giuseppe45, è nei multiverse
<glpiana> Giuseppe45, controlla che siano abilitati. vai su sistema amministrazione gestore pacchetti
<Giuseppe45> Si e verifico che siano abilitati?
<glpiana> Giuseppe45, impostazioni -> repository
<Giuseppe45> Y
<glpiana> Giuseppe45, sì, lo vedi nella prima scheda
<Giuseppe45> Ok TNX
<glpiana> Giuseppe45, se non sono abilitati abilitali, se non dimmelo che vediamo di risolvere
<glpiana> è questione di due minuti più il download
<glpiana> *se no dimmelo
<Giuseppe45> Prima di confermarti che è andato tutto bene, ho voluto provare
<Giuseppe45> a fare una conversione
<Giuseppe45> Sta andando
<Giuseppe45> Many TNX
<glpiana> :)
<Piter85> glpiana sei esperto/a di compilazione del kernel?
<Shin3> ehm
<glpiana> Piter85, tu esponi il tuo problema, poi chi sa ti aiuta. ma non qui, perchè non c'è supporto alla compilazione in questo canale. vieni su #ubuntu-it-chat
<lp_> CLICCO SU mozilla ma non mi parte piu! cosa devo fare?
<glpiana> lp_, intendi firefox?
<lp_> si
<glpiana> lp_, apri un terminale e scrivi: firefox
<glpiana> lp_, fa qualcosa?
<lp_> non mi si apre nemmeno il terminale!!!
<glpiana> lp_, ok, ma appare qualcosa nel terminale?
<lp_> no
<lp_> si apre la schermata ma non posso scrivewre! non vorrei sia metacitiy
<glpiana> lp_, che schermata si apre?
<lp_> quella de ltereminale
<lp_> con scritto Terminal
<glpiana> lp_, chiudi la sessione e rientra
<enzuccio> salve ragazzi
<enzuccio> quando cerco di installare kubuntu da cd live non mi da l'opzione installazione accanto a sistema operativo come faccio?
<K99Brain> accanto?
<K99Brain> enzuccio, ah, intendi alla fase del partizionamento?
<enzuccio> con il dual boot intendo
<enzuccio> si
<glpiana> enzuccio, che opzioni ti da?
<enzuccio> o cancella e usa tutto o specifiche avanzate
<glpiana> enzuccio, hai deframmentato il disco di windows prima di iniziare?
<enzuccio> ehhh   no
<K99Brain> enzuccio, fallo
<enzuccio> ok
<enzuccio> però c'è una cosa che devo dirvi
<enzuccio> che tempo fa cercai di installare kubuntu su penna usb ma nn specificai che il lead book me lo doveva installare sulla pennetta e quindi me lo installo su hd come se fosse un dual boot (ma se non inserivo la chiavetta non mi faceva partire niente mentre solo con l'inserimento della chiavetta mi dava il dual boot inoltre con tutta la pennetta inserita non mi faceva accedere a kubuntu ma solo a win 7 per questo ho dovuto ripristinar
<K99Brain> enzuccio, ok, questo per dire che sei altamente incline a far casini
<enzuccio> centra qualcosa?
<glpiana> enzuccio, che non partisse senza penna è normale, il resto è tagliato. la frase era troppo lunga :)
<enzuccio> si tanti casini ma mi piace esplorare un pò
<K99Brain> enzuccio, 1) fai un backup dei tuoi dati piu importanti
<K99Brain> enzuccio, 2) deframmenta
<enzuccio> ok
<K99Brain> enzuccio, 3) da live cd, riduci la dimensione della partizione di win usando il partition manager
<enzuccio> ok
 * K99Brain non ricorda se in kubuntu live è installato di default... ma casomai basta installarlo
<glpiana> K99Brain, può farlo anche nel partizionamento manuale, o sbaglio?
<enzuccio> allora siccome ho ben 2 partizioni una c e una d
<K99Brain> enzuccio, poi ripartendo dall'installazione, potrai scegliere di installare nelllo spazio libero
<enzuccio> ok
<K99Brain> glpiana, si ma... è piu macchinoso secondo me
<enzuccio> quindi ridimensiono la partizione D (dove nn ho dati x win) e faccio l'installazione in quello spazio?
<K99Brain> enzuccio, si, ridimensionala lasciando spazio non allocato\
<K99Brain> enzuccio, poi ci pensa l'installatore a creare li le nuove partizioni
<enzuccio> ok
<enzuccio> a questo punto una volta finito il pc mi parte con dual boot classico?
<K99Brain> si
<enzuccio> per avere prestazioni ottimali con kubuntu quanto spazio gli devo dare?
<enzotib> eccone n'antro
<K99Brain> enzuccio, boh, quanto spazio hai?
<enzuccio> fino a 70 gb
<enzuccio> scusami se ai due sistemi operativi gli do una dimensione accetabile e metto il restante in condivisione?
<K99Brain> enzuccio, ci sono varie possibilità, 70G sono tanti
<K99Brain> enzuccio, intendi compreso win o 70 solo per ubuntu?
<enzuccio> allora io un hd da 250 dove ci sn due partizioni più il recovery
<enzuccio> le due partizioni sono di 120 gb l'uno
<K99Brain> enzuccio, ah, quindi vorresti dare 70 a ubuntu
<enzuccio> no vorrei sapere quanto spazio gli devo dare ad ubuntu in modo che funzioni bene
<K99Brain> enzuccio, allora, potresti lasciare spazio vuoto e allora l-installatore ti creerebbe una partizione root da 68G + una swap da 1G /2G oppure potresti divertirti a creare una root da 20G, una /home da 48G e una swap come sopra
<K99Brain> enzuccio, sei ben sopra il minimo sindacale, tranquillo... ubuntu con 5G gira bene, ma ovviamente poi i tuoi dati personali non avrebbero spazio
<enzuccio> scusami ma se gli do un 30 gb ? tanto a me nn servono applicazioni particolarmete pesanti anzi con quelle che mi da già vado bene
<K99Brain> enzuccio, 30G va benissimo
<enzuccio> ok
<K99Brain> enzuccio, il solo sistema operativo sta ben sotto i 10, poi però ovviamente ci metti un par di film e un po di foto e sai com'è... dipende tutto da te
<enzuccio> poi con il restante spazio vorrei metterlo in condivisione tra i due sistemi come faccio? in che modo deve essere formattato per essere visto da entrambi?
<K99Brain> enzuccio, il problema è win... che non legge le partizioni linux, non viceversa
<K99Brain> enzuccio, quindi se metti roba in una partizione dati formattata ntfs entrambi potranno leggerla\
<K99Brain> enzuccio, ubuntu legge tranquillamente dalle partizioni win
<enzuccio> ah ok
<enzuccio> quindi anche da ubuntu posso accedere ai file presenti su win
<enzuccio> sulla partizione win
<enzuccio> capito......
<K99Brain> si
<enzuccio> k99 ti volevo chiedere l'ultima cosa
<K99Brain> dimmi
<enzuccio> siccome ho programmi che si usano solo con win c'è un modo x farli partire pure con ubuntu? io intendo tipo emulatore
<K99Brain> enzuccio, dipende che programmi
<K99Brain> enzuccio, qualcosa funziona in wine
<enzuccio> ho il programma x giocare a poker on line
<K99Brain> enzuccio, per altri ci sono delle versioni equivalenti
<K99Brain> enzuccio, boh, forse con wine... ma non è detto
<enzuccio> il programma x stampare e quello x scrivere cd in light scribe
<K99Brain> per stampare hai un programma particolare??
<K99Brain> per lightscribe esiste qualcosa in ubuntu
<K99Brain> spe
<enzuccio> no va be x il fatto che uso specifiche di stampa particolari con 2 pag x foglio ecc
<K99Brain> enzuccio, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Masterizzazione/LightScribe
<enzuccio> ok
<K99Brain> per la stampa di 2 pagine per foglio, basta vedere nelle impostazioni del programma che usi per stampare oppure del driver
<enzuccio> io avrei anche l'intenzione di passare definitivamente a kubuntu x netbook pero voglio vedere prima se i programmi mi dicono bene
<enzuccio> eventualmente posso cancellare tutto e mettere kubuntu anche se già installato?
<K99Brain> beh, basta che reinstalli sopra
<K99Brain> enzuccio, ma se ti gira kubuntu normale, meglio quello di quello per netbook
<enzuccio> si ma ho visto sia normale che x netbook e ques'ultimo mi piance molto come grafica e inpostazioni
<enzuccio> e impostazione grafica
<enzuccio> grazie k99 ora provo a farlo
<enzuccio> se sei in linea dopo ti faccio sapere comè andata a finire......
<K99Brain> di nulla
<K99Brain> ok
<enzuccio> ciao
<kratos> ciao a tutti. Il microfono del mio notebook Asus x52f non viene rilevato da ubuntu 10.10, cosa devo fare? Grazie mille
<esulu> ciao
<MatteoR> Salve
<giara> ciao a tutti ho installato ubuntu 10.10 su un vecchio pentium 4 2,40 ghz 512mb ddr 400 mhz....insomma un vero cesso...come faccio a mettere le impostazioni minime x farlo andare più veloce? perchè ora va normale ma se posso farlo andare di più sarebbe cosa gradita
<enzotib> giara: io disabiliterei gli effetti
<giara> si si già fatto se non si può fare altro allora lo tengo così tanto va abb bene....sicuramente meglio di XP
<giara> un'ultima cosa devo rimettere i vecchi dati del mio hard disk e posso collegarcelo tramite un kit usb
<giara> solo che non me lo vede come faccio per farglielo vedere?
<enzotib> giara: potresti installare lxde ed evitare gnome
<enzotib> giara: è collegato adesso?
<giara> si
<enzotib> giara: sudo fdisk -l
<enzotib> !pastebin
<ubottu-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<giara> ok
<giara> http://paste.ubuntu.com/593727/
<enzotib> giara: è quello di circa 200GB?
<giara> esatto
<enzotib> hai copiato tutto l'output del comando?
<giara> si
<enzotib> giara: è tutto ok con quel disco?
<enzotib> giara: cioè, sei sicuro che funzioni?
<giara> si si su windows funzionava....qui non dovrebbe vedermelo tipo pennina usb tanto per intenderci?
<enzotib> giara: a quanto pare non va, prova a collegarlo ad un altro ingresso usb
<giara> ok
<giara> fatto
<enzotib> ripeti il comando di prima
<giara> te lo metto su pastebin ma credo che sia uguale a prima aspetta
<giara> http://paste.ubuntu.com/593734/
<enzotib> niente, come prima
<enzotib> è strano che non dia errori
<enzotib> giara: cat /proc/partitions
<giara> http://paste.ubuntu.com/593735/
<enzotib> giara: sudo dd if=/dev/sdb of=output count=1
<enzotib> giara: e poi: file output
<enzotib> vorrei vedere cosa dice il secondo comando
<giara> http://paste.ubuntu.com/593736/
<enzotib> giara: ma l'hai formattato da windows?
<giara> non so me l'ha dato mio zio l'ho collegato ci ho salvato la roba poi ho installato linux togliendo xp e ora volevo rimetterci i file salvati
<enzotib> giara: non ce l'hai un altro disco?
<giara> no va bè se mai faccio senza è lo stesso ora devo scappare grazie mille x l'aiuto ciao
<Gladiak> sera a tutti :)
<enzotib> sera
<enzuccio> salve ragazzi
<enzuccio> io ho un piccolo problema non mi appare l'opzione (installa accanto al sistema operativo) quando installo kubuntu da cd live
<enzuccio> k99
<Steeler> ho fatto sudo -v dal terminale, cosa è successo?
<K99Brain> !image | enzuccio, fai vedere cosa hai
<ubottu-it> enzuccio, fai vedere cosa hai: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<enzuccio> http://imagebin.org/148018
<enzotib> Steeler: ti azzera il tempo
<K99Brain> enzuccio, non li, nell'installazione
<Steeler> enzotib, tempo di cosa?
<enzuccio> ok asp pero nn sto su kubuntu ma xubuntu ma fa lo stesso problema
<K99Brain> enzuccio, e poi comunque non dovevi creare dello spazio libvero? ubuntui dove cacchio dovrebeb infilarsi?
<enzotib> Steeler: il timeout di 15 minuti di sudo
<luckysky_> (bastava fare man sudo in ogni caso ;) )
<enzotib> Steeler: se fai sudo -v prima che passino quindici minuti dall'ultima volta che hai usato sudo, riparte il tempo
<K99Brain> enzuccio, e poi c'è anche un altro problema, le partiziopni primarie li sono già 4\
<Steeler> enzotib, esiste un manuale italiano user friendly di sudo?
<K99Brain> enzuccio, devi cancellarne una del tutto e fare una estesa
<enzuccio> come faccio a capire xche teoricamente una la posso cancellare ma nn so quale
<Steeler> perchè se faccio sudo -s x diventare root mi chiede la password e se faccio sudo -i non me la chiede ?
<attempt> !sudo | Steeler
<ubottu-it> Steeler: root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<K99Brain> enzuccio, beh, la recovery non la toccare. la system non so a che serve ma è quella col flag di boot e quindi non la toccare
<K99Brain> enzuccio, scegli una delle due rimanenti e cancellala del tutto
<enzuccio> allora io su win ho due dischi C e D
<enzotib> Steeler: la pagina in italiano non c'è, che io sappia
<enzotib> Steeler: il fatto che chieda o no la password dipende da quanto tempo è passato dal precedente sudo
<enzuccio> C sta il sistema operativo sopra mentre D non c'è un cazzo di importante x il sistema come faccio a sapere quale sia C e quale D??????
<K99Brain> enzuccio, in un disco rigido possono esserci, da sempre, al massimo 4 partizioni primarie. oppure 3 primare e una estesa che al suo interno contiene tante altre partizioni logiche. fai tu, ma questi sono i limiti dei disachi rigidi
<Steeler> per vedere la versione di sudo ?
<enzuccio> si questo l'ho capito
<K99Brain> enzuccio, beh, da live cd lo vedi, dove hai i dati e dove no
<enzotib> Steeler: http://wiki.debian.org/it/sudo
<K99Brain> enzuccio, basta che ci entri
<K99Brain> enzotib, da risorse
<K99Brain> enzuccio, da risorse
<enzotib> Steeler: sudo -V
<K99Brain> -.-
<panda> Steeler: sudo -V | grep version
<enzuccio> da risorse nn mi fa vedere niente
<Steeler> Sudo version 1.7.2p7
<K99Brain> enzuccio, dovresti avere sda3 e sda4 ... oppure i loro nomi
<K99Brain> enzuccio, oppure controlla lo spazio occupato, in una è 41G e nell'altra 35G
<enzuccio> di solito me le fa vedere ma ora no non so xchè
<Steeler> perchè nel terminale non funzioano CTRL+C ma funziona CTRL+SHIFT+C ecc ?
<MatteoR> Steeler: Hai provato ad usare il ctrl destro invece del sinostro?
<enzotib> Steeler: perché così è programmato
<enzuccio> asp
<Steeler> MatteoR, anche il destro non va ^_^ enzotib, OK.
<enzuccio> k99 io mo ritorno in win e mi libero tutto quello che ho in D e poi riapro kubuntu
<K99Brain> enzuccio, e svuota il cestino anche, sennò lo spazio rimane occupato :)
<enzuccio> ok
<K99Brain> enzuccio, ps: il backup l'hai fatto, si?
<K99Brain> non si sa mai
<MatteoR> Steeler: CTRL+C è per killare l'applicazione attiva
<enzuccio> io lo veci un pò di tempo fa il backup
<Steeler> MatteoR, asd
<enzuccio> lo rifaccio ma lo metto sulla penna da 4 g che ho
<enzuccio> ritorno tra 5 minuti
 * MatteoR Io vado. Notte a tutti
<saso_> ciao, dove posso trovare qualcuno per qualche dritta di programmazione? Grazie
<saso_> python
<MeAtieR> salve
<MeAtieR> dovrei passara alla versione 10.10 di ubuntu studio
<MeAtieR> sono alla 10.04
<enzuccio> salve
<enzuccio> ragazzi
<enzuccio> voglio installare kubuntu ma siccome ho 4 partizini primarie non me lo fa installare
<enzuccio> e devo farlo manualmente quancuno di bravo mi può seguire?
<andyspiros> Non puoi fare a meno di almeno una delle partizioni che hai?
<enzuccio> si ho spostato tutto in un'altra partizione ora una e libera
<enzuccio> e ora?
<andyspiros> Beh, allora puoi usare quella. Fare un partizionamento manuale è facile.
<enzuccio> sto installando con metodo classico
<enzuccio> voglio fare quello
<andyspiros> Semplicmente, seleziona quella partizione libera, impostala per la formattazione con ext4 e metti come punto di mount /
<enzuccio> solo che ho un po di timpre di fare un casino
#ubuntu-it 2011-04-14
<andyspiros> Stai tranquillo, fare casino non è così facile :-)
<enzuccio> asp mi dice installazione creschiata
<andyspiros> Però fai comunque un backup delle cose più importanti.
<enzuccio> si ho fatto un backup
<andyspiros> Allora vai tranquillo, ma ricorda di lasciare le altre partizioni come "da non formattare".
<enzuccio> ok
<enzuccio> asp mo ci arrivo
<enzuccio> come la devo formattare la partizione?
<andyspiros> La partizione di Kubuntu come ext4
<enzuccio> e in mount lascio / giusto?
<andyspiros> Dici "mount point"? Sì.
<enzuccio> ok ora?
<andyspiros> Adesso controlliamo che sia tutto giusto.
<andyspiros> Dovresti avere 4 partizioni, di cui una sola da formattare con ext4, le altre da non formattare.
<enzuccio> si
<andyspiros> Quella da formattare deve avere una dimensione di almeno 8 GB.
<enzuccio> e 120 gb
<andyspiros> Possibilmente qualcosina di più.
<andyspiros> Ok.
<enzuccio> però asp
<andyspiros> 120 va benissimo.
<enzuccio> non voglio darla tutta a kubuntu in parte voglio tenerla x condividere tra i due so
<andyspiros> Allora la cosa migliore è creare una partizione di "scambio dati".
<enzuccio> ok
<andyspiros> Ma dimmi un po' a che cosa servono le altre partizioni.
<andyspiros> Le altre 3.
<enzuccio> una x win l'altra e il boor e l'altra ryla recove
<enzuccio> win
<enzuccio> boot
<enzuccio> recovery
<enzuccio> queste le voglio mantenere.......
<enzuccio> ora da quella che ho libera vorrei avere una da 100 per condividerla con formattazione ntfs
<enzuccio> e il restante a kubuntu
<enzuccio> cosa ne dici?^
 * andyspiros si scusa per l'assenza
<andyspiros> Ok, allora facciamo così.
<andyspiros> Elimina la partizione di Kubuntu.
<enzuccio> la metto come spazio non allocato?
<andyspiros> Tra l'altro, tutte queste cose è meglio farle con GParted, non con il programma di installazione.
<enzuccio> asp
<enzuccio> io con gparted avevo un problema da cd live mi chiedeva la password
<enzuccio> non me lo fa installare
<enzuccio> c'è qualcuno altro che mi può aiutare?
<enzuccio> nessuno mi può aiutare?????????
<roby_> dove sei arrivato
<enzuccio> hai letto?
<roby_> mi sa che ti manca la swap
<roby_> ma ripeti
<enzuccio> ho liberato spazio
<roby_> che partizioni hai ?
<enzuccio> era ntfs ora l'ho messa ext4
<roby_> asp
<roby_> non hai cancellato win ?
<enzuccio> no
<roby_> la partizione ntfs che hai messo ext4 era una partizione dati ?
<enzuccio> si
<roby_> hai fatto la swap ?
<enzuccio> no
<roby_> allora
<roby_> quanta ram hai ?
<enzuccio> 1gb
<roby_> vuoi aumentarla  ?
<enzuccio> si ma più in là
<roby_> devi fare una partizione di swap il doppio della ram, se in futuro vuoi aumentare la ram vedi tu
<roby_> fai almeno una swap da 4 o 4 5 giga
<roby_> 5
<musicrem> scusatemi se mi intrometto
<roby_> bene
<musicrem> ma secondo bene bastano 2GB
<musicrem> per la ram
<roby_> e per la swap ?
<musicrem> volevo dire per la swap scusami
<roby_> siuami, spiegami meglio
<musicrem> io con 1 GB di ram
<roby_> hai dato 2
<roby_> bene
<musicrem> non arrivo mai ad occupare più di 500 MB di swap
<roby_> non credo che centri, dipende da come usi il sistema
<musicrem> anche con 6/7 applicazioni aperte in BG
<roby_> credo dipenda da altro
<roby_> freeze etc...
<roby_> roba simile
<enzuccio> scusate io mi sn letto la guida su sta roba
<roby_> enzuccio,  dalla partiziene ext4 vedi di togliere 4 o 5 giga da dstinare a linux swap
<musicrem> Ok... In effetti sarebbe utile capire come intende lavorare con kubuntu
<enzuccio> io tranquillo molto leggere niente di particolare
<enzuccio> cmq sulla guida sta scritto una o due volte la ram mai superiore
<roby_> enzuccio, che ne dici di fare la swap ? è tardino
<roby_> bene
<enzuccio> ok
<roby_> se farai 2 giga di ram al pc andrà bene 4
<enzuccio> ok
<enzuccio> come la faccio?
<roby_> modifica la fartizione ext4
<roby_> ridimensionala
<enzuccio> a qunto la devo ridimensionare?
<roby_> devi liberare lo spazio per la swap
<enzuccio> allora 4 gb in meno
<roby_> si
<enzuccio> una volta fatto quella che ho creato la formato come swap giusto?
<roby_> si
<roby_> l'altra la formatti ext4 e metti punto di mount /
<enzuccio> ok
<enzuccio> poi?
<roby_> installa
<enzuccio> quella che ho appena creata mi  dice inusabile
<roby_> elimina ext4 al momento
<enzuccio> in che senso?
<roby_> nel senso che al momento la togli
<roby_> crei la swap
<roby_> e poi fai la partizione primaria ext4
<enzuccio> io sto faccendo tutto con il programma di installazione
<roby_> si
<roby_> prova a fare come ti ho detto
<enzuccio> cioè?
<roby_> modifaca ext4
<enzuccio> in cosa?
<roby_> spazio libeo
<roby_> crei la swao
<roby_> e poi  lo spazio libero lo rifai primaria ext4
<musicrem> enzuccio seleziona la partizione ext4 e clicca su elimina
<roby_> si
<enzuccio> asp un sec lo sto faccendo
<roby_> enzuccio, hai fatto ?
<enzuccio> ho eliminato ext4
<roby_> bene
<roby_> ora crea la swap
<enzuccio> ho creato la swap
<musicrem> ottimo
<roby_> orai fai ext4
<enzuccio> ok
<musicrem> ricordati: primaria
<musicrem> e con punto di mount /
<enzuccio> ok fatto
<roby_> bene, installa
<enzuccio> allora ext4 la formatto
<roby_> si
<enzuccio> anche swap devo formattarla?
<roby_> ma farà in automatico, vai avanti, metti solo il flag
<enzuccio> cos'è il flag?
<roby_> in formattare la partizione
<enzuccio> ok
<enzuccio> allora ho creato ext4 e swap ora installo
<roby_> ok
<enzuccio> scusami roby
<enzuccio> dopo aver fatto tutto
<roby_> cosa ?
<enzuccio> posso ridimensionare lo spazio dato a kubuntu x creare una partizione di collegamento tra i due so?
<enzuccio> dopo l'installazione
<roby_> uff....
<roby_> per forza ?
<enzuccio> io ti sto chiedendo solo se e possibile farlo
<roby_> tanto da linux leggi win
<roby_> ricominciando credo di si
<roby_> ma è tardi
<roby_> :)
<enzuccio> noooo e si
<roby_> che dici
<enzuccio> hai ragione
<roby_> dai
<roby_> poi metti win in virtal box
<roby_> :)
<enzuccio> scusami dopo l'installazione
<enzuccio> con gparted
<roby_> non lo so
<enzuccio> riduco la partizione di kubuntu
<roby_> puoi chiedere dopo
<enzuccio> ok
<roby_> io adesso lo so dopo non sabrei
<enzuccio> hai ragione e tardi e sarai stanchissimo
<roby_> domani mi alzo presto
<roby_> quanti giga hai ?
<enzuccio> x kubuntu?
<roby_> e che vorresti fare ?
<roby_> si
<enzuccio> x kubuntu 120
<roby_> 40 giga di dati ?
<enzuccio> io volevo fare 100 di dati e 20 a kubuntu
<musicrem> comunque una volta esisteva un modo per leggere partizioni ext3 da windows
<musicrem> non so se con il tempo
<musicrem> si sia riusciti anche a far leggere le ext4
<roby_> bo, non lo so, io non uso win
<musicrem> così puoi lavorare su tutte le partizioni sia usando kubuntu che windows
<roby_> anche se usi virtual box
<roby_> cmq
<enzuccio> va be musicrem roby io volevo fare una partizione da 100 gb ntfs x i dati e 20 dedicati solo a kubuntu
<roby_> bene, ormai hai visto come fare no ?
<enzuccio> si
<musicrem> guarda la cosa più semplcie
<musicrem> è rifare l'installazione
<musicrem> di linux
<roby_> che pc hai ?
<roby_> processore
<musicrem> cancelli la partizione ext4 come hai fatto prima
<musicrem> e la dividi
<enzuccio> ok
<enzuccio> capito
<musicrem> una da 20 in ext4 dove montare ubuntu
<musicrem> e l'altra per i dati
<enzuccio> cmq ho un netbook della sansung
<musicrem> e comunque gparted
<roby_> e lo usi con win ?
<musicrem> ti dovrebbe permettere di farlo anche dopo
<roby_> :)
<musicrem> non lo ho mai usato
<roby_> a ecco
<musicrem> ma dovrebbe andare
<roby_> metti ubunrtu
<roby_> ubuntu
<roby_> puoi mettere anche unyti
<enzuccio> si gparted lo so usare
<roby_> anche kubuntu ha un bel desktop per netbook
<enzuccio> no vabe ho visto le varie grafiche e i programmi supportati dalle varie distro e questa di kubuntu mi piance molto di più
<musicrem> roby come lo vedi unity?
<roby_> lo hai visto?
<roby_> per i netbook bene
<roby_> io suggerisco a enzuccio
<roby_> di installare gnome
<roby_> e poi montare tutti i desktop
<roby_> kde-lxde
<roby_> a scelta
<roby_> solo con 20 giga
<roby_> ....
<roby_> i dati li tieni su win w li lwggi
<roby_> poi ti abitui e win lo molli
<roby_> considera anche che su wine puoi mettere office
<enzuccio> :) ti ho capito roby
<musicrem> l'unico motivo per cui le persone non riescono ad abbandonare win sono i giochi
<musicrem> ma visto che non penso che giochi col netbook
<enzuccio> e si
<musicrem> tra due mesi la microsoft non spierà più tra i tuoi dati!XD
<roby_> allora, ok, buona continuazione, buona notte, io vado a nanna, alla prossima, enzuccio, parti da gnome e poi installiamo tutti i desktop, ciao, notte
<roby_> :)
<enzuccio> ok notte
<roby_> ciao enzuccio musicrem , notte
<musicrem> 'notte!
<enzuccio> musicrem io voglio vedere prima con ubuntu come mi trovo a livello dei prograami che usa di più e poi se è il caso faccio il passo
<enzuccio> di cancellare tutto
<musicrem> si hai ragione
<musicrem> tanto non c'è assolutamente fretta
<enzuccio> nooo anzi
<enzuccio> musicrem e successo un disastro
<musicrem> fammi pensare... crash?
<enzuccio> l'installazione mi e andata in crash
<enzuccio> ora che succede?
<musicrem> niente di grave
<enzuccio> che succede se chiudo il pc? rimangono solo le partizioni?win e stato toccato?
<musicrem> la devi far ripartire da 0
<musicrem> no stai tranquillo
<musicrem> è tutto ok
<musicrem> tutte le partizioni sono al loro posto
<musicrem> devi solo far ripartire l'installazione
<musicrem> e, a questo punto, puoi fare la partizione logica per i dati
<enzuccio> se mo chiuso il pc rimane tutto come prima di fare tutto il casino?
<musicrem> se mo chiudi
<musicrem> ti rimangono 120 gb di una partizione inutilizzata
<enzuccio> ahh okse mo chiudo di candi candi candi candi candi candi candi candi candi candi candi candi candi candi candi candi candi candi candi candi candi candi candi candi candi candi candi candi candi candi candi candi candi candi candi candi cand
<enzuccio> ah ok
<musicrem> se vuoi riprovare a fare l'installazione domani non avrai problemi
<musicrem> spegni e domani riparti
<enzuccio> ok no perche mo e tardi
<enzuccio> e sn stremato
<musicrem> comunque una cosina
<musicrem> tutto quello swap secondo me non serve
<enzuccio> dimmi
<musicrem> voglio dire, serve solo per ibernare
<enzuccio> io ho letto la guida
<musicrem> ma non penso che ti serva ibernare no?
<enzuccio> e dice che al massimo due volte alla ram no tre
<musicrem> io penso che 2 GB vadano benissimo
<musicrem> anche perché
<enzuccio> si pure io la penso così
<musicrem> se il pc sta swappando 2 giga di dati
<musicrem> è praticamente già bloccato
<enzuccio> si appunto
<musicrem> è inutile dargli 2 GB in più
<enzuccio> e si
<musicrem> e comunque
<musicrem> con un giga di ram
<musicrem> 2 sono abbastanza per il congelamento
<enzuccio> si
<enzuccio> we  musicrem ti ringrazio
<enzuccio> ma vado a nanna
<musicrem> e di che
<musicrem> 'notte
<enzuccio> buona notte
<FABIO> buongiorno a tutti.
<FABIO> Sto provando ad entrare nel mondo ubuntu e ieri sera volevo installare ubuntu 10.10 per notebook nel mio portatile come sistema esclusivo cioè senza windows. Non ci sono riuscito! Il cd è partito ma qnd andavo a scegliere l'installazione mi dava errore. Qualcuno mi può aiutare. Grazie
<glpiana> ola
<enzotib> FABIO, che errore ti dava?
<glpiana> FABIO, non esistono versioni dedicate ai soli notebook. ti riferisci alla versione per netbook?
<Odo> Giorno
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<OverMe> oh hi
<enzotib> OverMe, finnix colpisce ancora: http://askubuntu.com/questions/34999/booting-ubuntu-gives-init-not-found
<OverMe> eheheh
<FABIO> Sì MI RIFERISCO ALLA VERSIONE PER NOTEBOOK. SU DUE PIEDI NON MI RICORDO L'ERRORE.
<glpiana> !maiuscolo | FABIO
<ubot-it> FABIO: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<glpiana> FABIO, ti ho detto che non esiste la versione per notebook. intendi quella per netbook?
<glpiana> i netbook son quei robini con schermo di pochi pollici
<FABIO> ops...come avrai capito non sono pratico..
<glpiana> FABIO, mentre il notebook è il portatile classico
<glpiana> e sui notebook si installa la versione che sul sito trovi denominata desktop
<FABIO> Intendevo proprio notebook da 15" toshiba tecra2
<glpiana> quindi, ricapitolando, quale stai provando ad installare?
<FABIO> Ho provato prima di tutto con la versione desktop.
<glpiana> FABIO, è quella che ti ha dato errore?
<FABIO> Non avendo soddisfazione ho installato addirittura win xp e poi lanciato il cd di ubuntu, ma niente da fare...
<massimo18> ?
<FABIO> sì è anche quella.
<glpiana> FABIO, scusa, che intendi per soddisfazione? no si è installato? o non ti piaceva? o qualcosaltro?
<FABIO> Non si è installato
<massimo18> FABIO: ma come hai installato?
<glpiana> FABIO, ok. non si è installato. puoi descrivere la cosa?
<massimo18> ecco appunto
<enzotib> massimo18, prendi la tenaglia
<massimo18> lol
<glpiana> lol
<massimo18> meglio il ferro incadescente
<massimo18> vabbhè
<glpiana> bisognerà pazientare
<massimo18> si si mica ho fretta a me funziona tutto :)
<fskdfs> ragazzi ho un problema il mio touchpad non funziona più, ho un hp dv6 1350el, che faccio?
<glpiana> fskdfs, cioè lo stavi usando e ha smesso di funzionare?
<OverMe> non funziona più in seguito a cosa?
<fskdfs> in pratica si, mi funziona solo quando mi chiede la password poi no
<glpiana> fskdfs, <OverMe> non funziona più in seguito a cosa?
<fskdfs> mi accadeva anche che mentre lo utilizzavo e lo disabilitavo con il tasto e poi lo riattivavo non funzionava più
<fskdfs> non capisco perchè nn funziona più sinceramente
<fskdfs> da quando ho sospeso il pc
<OverMe> avviando normalmente (non da sospensione) funziona?
<glpiana> fskdfs, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=416588.0  prova a vedere qui
<glpiana> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/549727
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 549727 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "[10.04] Touchpad stops working after login" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<fskdfs> ok ho dicitato il codice e ora funziona
<fskdfs> grazie glpiana
<glpiana> :)
<glpiana> caffè
<FABIO> allora, ho scaricato la versione 10.10 dal sito e ho masterizzato iso. Ho inserito il cd su notebook facendolo partire da cd e si è avviato. Una volta scelto l'installazione si è bloccato sulla schermata nera con un errore.
<enzotib> FABIO, se all'avvio premi Shift, dovrebbe presentarti una schermata con un menu testuale (Prova Ubuntu, Installa, Verifica il CD) e la possibilità di premere dei tasti, tipo F1 = Help, F2 = Lingua, e mi pare ci sia F6 per impostare delle opzioni
<enzotib> FABIO, prova qualcuna di quelle opzioni, tipo noapic
<FABIO> mi viene fuori esattamente quella schermata e io ho premuto installa e fino a qui nessun problema è dopo che si è fermata l'installazione.
<enzotib> FABIO, ma hai impostato qualcuna di quelle opzioni?
 * enzotib imposta il cronometro per vedere quando riceverà risposta
<massimo18> lol
<cip> buon giorno
<FABIO> Ho provato a cliccare su tutte le opzioni per vedere se funzionava qualcosa.
<massimo18> -.-
<enzotib> FABIO, provale una alla volta
<cricido> ciao a tutti
<cricido> ragazzi per mettere il mio pc ubuntu in dominio aziendale (win 2003)
<cricido> ?
<enzotib> cricido, vedi se ti è utile: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/AutenticazioneActiveDirectory
<cricido> controllo
<FABIO> enzotib, oggi a pranzo qnd vado a casa provo a vedere che tipo di errore mi da e poi ti dico. grazie
<esulu> we
<Ola86> ciao raga....
<Ola86> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Ola86> help me please
<Ola86> ...:)
<m8> Salve, in preferenze audio > Ingresso > Segliere dispositivo per l'ingresso audio non ho nessun dispositivo avete qualche soluzione?
<glpiana> m8, vai nella scheda "hardware" e guarda come è impostata
<m8> argh solo output :)
<glpiana> m8, clicca dove leggi "profilo" e scegli qualcos'altro
<m8> ok
<giara> ciao a tutti ho il seguente problema, ho installato ubuntu sul mio pc ora volevo recuperare i miei vecchi dati da un altro hard disk interno che tramite kit l'ho trasformato in esterno però l'ho collegato e il sistema non me lo vede...su windows me lo vedeva come la pennina usb qui invece niente....grazie per la collaborazione
<Guglielmo81> buongiorno a tutti...
<Guglielmo81> vvolevo chiedervi, dato che ieri ho effettuato una copia del file windows.vdi presente in virtualbox installato su ubuntu 10.04, percaso come potrei riutilizzare quel file in modo da continuare ad usare quella macchina virtual su virtualbox?
<Guglielmo81> enzotib: hai qualche soluzione, come ieri? x-D
<enzotib> Guglielmo81, parti con il wizard di creazione della VM, e quando chiede il disco, invece di "crea", metti "usa uno esistente"
<enzotib> a dopo
<Guglielmo81> okay grazie
<Guglielmo81> perfetto enzotib, tutto va normale
<Guglielmo81> io vado grazie ancora per l'aiuto...
<enzuccio> k99 ciao
<enzuccio> k99 cmq ho capito come fare e mo lo faccio
<enzuccio> solo una cosa ti voglio chiedere che differenza sta tra la versione Maverick Meerkat e la Lucid Lynx??????
<glpiana> enzuccio, lucid lynx è la 10.04, maverick meerkat è la successiva, la 10.10.
<glpiana> enzuccio, cambiano le versioni dei programmi e il kernel principalmente
<glpiana> enzuccio, 10.04 è LTS, cioè long term support, ha 3 hanni di supporto. 10.10 invece un anno e mezzo
<enzuccio> supporto in che senso?
<glpiana> enzuccio, sviluppo e pacchettizzazione del software
<enzuccio> cioè la 10.10 mi scade dopo un anno e mezzo????
<glpiana> enzuccio, non stiamo parlando di filetto di platessa
<glpiana> enzuccio, dopo un anno e mezzo i repository non vengono più aggiornati
<glpiana> aspetta che prevengo: cosa sono i repository?
<glpiana> archivi in rete che contengono i pacchetti del software
<enzuccio> e non lo so
<enzuccio> asp io mo scarico la 10.10 significa che dopo un anno e mezzo cosa nn posso più fare? gli aggiornamenti dei software che ho sul pc? o altro?
<glpiana> enzuccio, se metti la 10.10 tra un mese o poco più aggionrerai alla 10.04, a novembre aggiornerai alla 1.11 e così via e della durata del supporto ti interesserà poco
<enzuccio> quindi stiamo parlando di aggiornamenti del sistema giusto?
<glpiana> enzuccio, sì, di cosa se no?
<enzuccio> ok
<enzuccio> però ora scusami volevo sapere a livello di grafica cambia qualcosa?
<enzuccio> a livello dei programmi che voglio installare o dei programmi già installati cambia qualcosa?
<lp_> ciao problema ieri non andava piu il terminale, mi avete detto di spegnere e riavviare, ho riavvitao ma poi è uscita una schermata nera con scritto initramfs! cosa devo fare?
<glpiana> enzuccio, te l'ho scritto sopra
<glpiana> lp_, prova ad avviare in recovery
<lp_> come devo fare?
<glpiana> lp_, se in recovery si avvia, al menu scegli un terminale di root e dai: dpkg --configure -a
<glpiana> lp_, avvii il pc e s enon visualizzi il menu di grub tieni premuto shift
<enzuccio> perdona la mia ignoranza quindi cambia a livello di programmi che posso e che ho gia su.........
<glpiana> azz, ora che rileggo avevo scritto 3 hanni!!! azz, povero me -.-
<glpiana> enzuccio, andando avanti con le versioni queste includeranno versioni del software più recenti. tutto lì
<lp_> glpiana: ho riavviato ora c'è na schermata nera con un rettangolo bianco
<glpiana> lp_, eh?
<lp_> ho riavviato il pc e cè una schermata nera con un rettangolo nero cosa devo fare? h
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> schermata nera con rettangol obianco, poi nero... che è sto rettangolo?
<lp_> cè scritto bios
<lp_> ma non riesco a spostarmi!
<glpiana> lp_, ascoltami, se non ti spieghi decentemente io non capisco. non posso immaginare cosa stai vedendo e neanche so cosa tu abbia fatto.
<lp_> dunque si, il problema è che ubuntu non parte piu!,
<glpiana> lp_, e fin qui
<lp_> quindi tu mi hai detto di riavviare premento il tab cheè è quello cheho fatto,
<enzuccio> ok
<enzuccio> capito
<lp_> in questo modo sono entrato nel bios,
<lp_> cè scritto viateck
<glpiana> lp_, io ti ho detto di premere shift, non tab
<glpiana> lp_, magari premendo tab entri nel bios della tua scheda.
<glpiana> lp_, ma non ti ho detto io di premere tab
<lp_> shift è quello sopra in ctrl?
<glpiana> sì
<massimo18> -.-
<glpiana> lp_, se ora sei nel bios penso che premendo esc tu ne possa uscire
<lp_> ok
<enzuccio> buona giornata a tutti
<glpiana> anche a te enzuccio
<enzuccio> grazie glpiana
<lp_> glpiana: devo entrare nel boot?
<glpiana> lp_, che intendi per boot?
<glpiana> lp_, allora senti, lo scopo è visualizzare l'elenco dei sistemi operativi all'avio del pc
<glpiana> lp_, tu hai solo ubuntu su sto pc?
<lp_> si
<glpiana> lp_, quindi avvii il pc e appena appaiono le prime scritte premi e tieni premuto il tasto shift
<glpiana> lp_, così ti appare un elenco di voci
<lp_> si
<lp_> 1 2 3 e 4
<lp_> cosa devo fare
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> cosa sono sti numeri?
<lp_> 1 local drive boot
<glpiana> non ci siamo
<glpiana> lp_, hai premuto il tatso per la scelta dei dispositivi di boot
<lp_> aspetta che riavvio
<massimo18> lol
<lp_> glpiana:
<lp_> ok parte grub
<glpiana> ooohhhh
<lp_> sbagliavo io ! adesso?
<glpiana> lp_, ora, alcune voci riportano tra parentesi "recovery mode"
<glpiana> scegli il rpimo revoery mode partendo dall'alto
<lp_> modalità riprisitino?
<glpiana> sì
<lp_> è in italiano
<lp_> stesso probelma inittrand
<glpiana> lp_, oki, allora recupera il livecd e segui la guida per il ripristino di grub
<glpiana> !grub | lp_
<ubot-it> lp_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<lp_> non capisco
<massimo18> -.-
<glpiana> lp_, cosa?
<lp_> devo scrivere questo sudo upgrade-from-grub-legacy ?
<glpiana> lp_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino   <---QUESTA guida devi leggere
<lp_> ma io ho ubuntu inchiodato! non riesco a lavorarci sopra
<glpiana> lp_, ok, ho capito. mi stai coglionando -.-
<lp_> cosa?
<glpiana> mi stai prendendo in giro
<lp_> no
<massimo18> allora è grave
<glpiana> lp_, sì invece. perchè se leggessi la guida sapresti che fare
<massimo18> :)
<lp_> non ti sto prendendo in giro , solo che mi è saltato il pc ubbuntu
<glpiana> lp_, non saresti uscito con la frase <lp_> ma io ho ubuntu inchiodato! non riesco a lavorarci sopra
<lp_> glpiana: non parte ubuntu ! per me è lo stersso che inchiodato,! ti ho detto che quando accendo esce la scritta initramfs
<lp_> poi ho tenuto premuto shift, e sono arrivate le versioni con il recovery mode, ma nemmeno con quelle parte il sistema,
<glpiana> lp_, e io ti ho detto di seguire la guida che ti ho indicato due volte per rimetterlo a posto
<glpiana> lp_, per me il discorso è chiuso. se vuoi leggerti la guida e provare il rispristino qui troverai supporto nel caso in cui abbia dubbi o problemi
<lp_> fammi capire devo inserire un altro cd di ubuntu e poi dare quelle procedure ?
<glpiana> lp_, ma c'è scritto tutto. che senso ha che te lo riscriva qui io?
<glpiana> lp_, spiegamelo
<lp_> ok scusa non te la prendere non sapevo bene cosa significava cd live
<glpiana> -.-
<DjDrake> salve, ho un problema con l'update della distro 10.10 server , una volta installato il sistema operativo la macchina funziona correttamente, una volta lanciati i comandi apt update e successivamente apd upgrade e riavviando la macchina il grub mi da il seguente errore : "you need to load the kernel first". La macchina monta una periferica raid con 2 hard disk in mirror, non vorrei sia questo il problema.
<lp_> glpiana: ho avviato una live, ma non mi prende i comandi che ci sono nella guida
<glpiana> !paste | lp_
<glpiana> aspetta
<glpiana> !paste | lp_
<ubottu-it> lp_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> ecco
<glpiana> lp_, metti su pastebin e fa vedere
<lp_> cosa ecco?
<lp_> non posso sono su un altro computer devo copiare tutto manualemente?
<glpiana> lp_, collegagli un cavo di rete
<lp_> ook
<lp2> ?paste
<lp2> ìpaste
<lp2> !paste
<ubottu-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lp2> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/593972/
<glpiana> lp2, ma perchè non stai leggendo la guida che ti ho suggerito?
<lp2> me la riposti per favore?
<glpiana> lp2, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<DjDrake> nessuno mi sa aiutare?
<lp2> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/593973/
<lp2> mi dice di prendere nota dove è installato ubuntu! ma io non lo vedo
<glpiana> DjDrake, sicuro che gli aggiornamenti fossero andati a buon fine?
<glpiana> lp2, /dev/sda1
<DjDrake> mmm, in effetti non ho letto
<glpiana> DjDrake, io di raid non so nulla. per cui non saprei dove indirizzarti
<lp2> glpiana: h odigitato sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt è normale che ci mette un po ?
<DjDrake> capisco, ti ringrazio comunque
<glpiana> lp2, diciamo che è normale perchè starai usando il cd della 10.04 o della 10.10 che danno sto problema
<glpiana> lp2, non hai un cd della 9.10?
<lp2> no
<lp2> lampeggia ancora!
<glpiana> OverMe, qualè che consigliate voi? finnix?
<OverMe> si, ma qual'è il problema?
<OverMe> ok visto
<OverMe> eh si, finnix
<glpiana> lp2, allora scarica finnix e masterizzala. con quella puoi fare un check del disco e metterlo a posto. dopodichè, OverMe correggimi se sbaglio, dovrebbe funzionare anche il disco di ubuntu per il ripristino
<glpiana> o forse puoi farlo direttamente da finnix con gli stessi comandi della guid
<glpiana> *guida
<lp2> cosa è finnix?
<OverMe> fa il fsck da finnix e poi dovrebbe ripartire ubuntu, ma se vuoi fare il ripristino di grub dovresti poterlo fare anche da finnix
<glpiana> lp2, http://www.finnix.org/
<lp2> finnix101 iso?
<lp2> vado su download finnix ma poi ci sono decine di versioni!
<glpiana> lp2, hai la versione 32 it o la 64 bit installata sul pc?
<lp2> penso 32
<OverMe> la finnix ha 32 e 64 incorporate, lo scegli al boot quale far partire
<glpiana> ah bella lì
<glpiana> lp2, http://www.finnix.org/releases/101/finnix-101.iso
<lp2> vedo che il file  è .iso! quando fininsco di scaricarlo devo masterizzarlo?
<glpiana> lp2, certo
<lp2> uso brasero o k3b
<glpiana> lp2, tasto destro sulla iso -> scrivi su cd
<glpiana> o scrivi su disco, come cavolo è
<lp2> ok
<lp2> glpiana ma posso masterizzare togliendo il cd live?
<glpiana> lp2, ma lo stai mica scaricando dal pc in cui hai messo il live cd?
<lp2> si certo
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> lp2, non puoi togliere il cd live
<lp2> ok
<glpiana> lp2, scarica e fai tutto dall'altro pc
<lp2> non ti preoccupare copio la iso sul una chiavetta
<massimo18> ?
<massimo18> lp2: a parte che devi masterizzarti la live dalla iso
<glpiana> O.o
<lp_> non capisco!
<lp_> cosa devo fare
<glpiana> lp_, prosegui facendo quello che stai facendo
<glpiana> io vado a fare due passi
<lp_> glpiana ho preparatp il cd
<glpiana> lp_, infilalo nel pc che non va e avvia il pc. se hai ancora la live che sta andando, spegnilo
<glpiana> a dopo
<lp_> a dopo quando?
<Aizram> dopo il caffè! circa 45 minuti! dice glpiana
<ragax> ciao a tutti
<ragax> aiutooo
<ragax> e possibile recupare con ubuntu dati da penna usb danneggiatA???
<MatteoR> Salve
<vaio> CIAO
<MatteoR> ciao vaio
<vaio> ciao
<vaio> sei un ubuntista?
<glpiana> !chat | vaio
<ubot-it> vaio: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ubottu-it> vaio: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<vaio> ok
<MatteoR> vaio: Sì. Se hai problemi, esponi il tuo problema e qualcuno ti risponderà
<vaio> ciao
<enzotib> vaio, si dice (spregiativamente) ubuntaro
<MatteoR> enzotib: Questo non lo sapevo... :)
<massimo18> ?
<DjDrake> salve, ho un problema con l'update della distro 10.10 server , una volta installato il sistema operativo la macchina funziona correttamente, una volta lanciati i comandi apt update e successivamente apd upgrade e riavviando la macchina il grub mi da il seguente errore : "you need to load the kernel first". La macchina monta una periferica raid con 2 hard disk in mirror, non vorrei sia questo il problema.
<enzotib> ciao MatteoR
<enzotib> MatteoR, sui canali "amici" così chiamano gli utentu di ubuntu
<MatteoR> enzotib: Suona anche meglio
<glpiana> chiudiamo l'off topic, grazie
<MatteoR> DjDrake: Grub è entrato in modalità testuale?
<DjDrake> si, mi dice "press any key to continue"
<DjDrake> e ritorna alla schermata di selezione
<glpiana> DjDrake, hai altri kernel elencati?
<DjDrake> uno di recory
<DjDrake> recovery*
<DjDrake> che fa la stessa identica cosa
<enzotib> DjDrake, mi pare di ricordare qualcuno che diceva che la partizione di boot dev'essere comunque fuori dal raid
<DjDrake> però una sola versione di kernel in tutto
<DjDrake> mmm
<DjDrake> e come si fa fuori dal raid se sono 2 hard disk in mirror?
<DjDrake> bisognerebbe avere un 3 hard disk?
<MatteoR> DjDrake: Dovresti controllare il grub.cfg e vedere se c'è scritto il path corretto del file immagine del kernel
<panda> DjDrake: il raid e' software o fakeraid impostato da bios ?
<enzotib> DjDrake, non ne capisco, l'ho buttata lì, se per qualcuno può aver senso
<DjDrake> da bios
<DjDrake> comunque ora ho eliminato il raid e sto provando ad installare così
<DjDrake> almeno cerco di capire se il problema è relativo al raid al 100%
<panda> DjDrake: qui c'e' una guida, nel caso il problema sia il raid https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto ci sono alcune voci relative alla configurazione di grub anche se avrebbe dovuto farlo automaticamente, controllare gli automatismi fa sempre bene.
<MatteoR> DjDrake: http://www.bloggercrew.com/2010/03/configurare-ed-installare-ubuntu-su-raid-0/
<glpiana> MatteoR, in questo canale non postare guide esterne per cortesia
<MatteoR> glpiana: Ok
<glpiana> grazie
<DjDrake> grazie MatteoR
<DjDrake> ma a quanto pare non risocntro il mio problema in questa guida
<MatteoR> DjDrake: Hai installato ubuntu da alternate?
<DjDrake> la mia è una versione server
<DjDrake> comunque il problema non sorge all'installazione, ma al primo udate
<DjDrake> update*
<MatteoR> DjDrake: Ah scusa non avevo letto... comunque prova a ripristinare grub
<glpiana> DjDrake, che versione hai installato?
<enzotib> DjDrake, potrei dire: blocca l'update del kernel
<enzotib> upgrade*
<glpiana> o meglio, che versione "avevi" installato
<DjDrake> 10.10 maverick
<DjDrake> e non sono nemmeno riuscito a ripristinare grub
<glpiana> DjDrake, mi pare strano che tu abbia aggiornato e ti ritrovi comunque un solo kernel in avvio. penso ci siano stati problemi con l'upgrade
<DjDrake> perchè non riuscivo a montare l'hd
<enzuccio> salve ragazzi
<MatteoR> DjDrake: Prova questo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<DjDrake> glpiana: infatti.. mi è sembrato strano pure a me
<DjDrake> MatteoR: è la guida che ho seguito per ripristinare , solo che non mi fa montare l'hard disk
<glpiana> DjDrake, per cui essendosi installata senza problemi credo che tu debba solo fare attenzione che l'upgrade avvenga correttamente
<glpiana> DjDrake, non ti fa montare il disco perchè c'è un problema da 10.04 in poi. puoi usare un'altra distro live
<DjDrake> il ripristino l'ho provato a fare dalla 9.10
<DjDrake> comunque ora ho reinstallato tutto senza raid
<DjDrake> provo un update roa
<glpiana> nemmeno con quella ti monta il disco? ma come glielo fai montare?
<enzuccio> glpiana scusami io sto installando ubuntu con la creazione di partizioni in modo manuale: ho fatto l'area swap di 2 gb, 20 gb con ext4 e / come punto di montatura e il restante spazio voglio fare una partizione dati x entrambi kubuntu e win7 .......come deve essere formattata quest'ultima?????
<DjDrake> ora*
<glpiana> enzuccio, se deve leggerla windows o ntfs o fat32
<enzuccio> ntfs non me la da come opzione ma fat32 si scelgo quella grazie
<glpiana> enzuccio, non sei costretto a formattarla ora
<enzuccio> posso farla anche dopo????
<enzuccio> con gparted?
<DjDrake> per il montaggio ho eseguito passo passo le istruzioni della guida postata da MatteoR
<glpiana> enzuccio, se devi farla in ntfs non vedo perchè non farlo da windows, visto che è il suo filesystem
<glpiana> DjDrake, ma se era raid forse dovevi seguire quella per fakeraid
<MatteoR> DjDrake: Ok
<glpiana> DjDrake, la butto lì, come ti ho già detto non sono pratico di raid
<panda> anche perche' formattare ntfs da linux e' di una lentezza esasperante
<MatteoR> DjDrake: Forse era meglio se provavi con fake raid
<enzuccio> scusami quando la formatto fat32 cosa devo mettere in punto di montaggio? /dos o /windows?
<enzotib> enzuccio, tieni presente che non potrai metterci file più grandi di 4GB su fat32
<enzuccio> e che formattazione mi consigliate?
<glpiana> enzuccio, fallo in ntfs da windows in un secondo tempo
<enzuccio> ok
<glpiana> enzuccio, e poi lo si aggiunge ad fstab se lo vuoi montato in automatico all'avvio
<enzuccio> non so niente di cosa stai dicendo
<enzuccio> va be poi si vedra.......
<glpiana> enzuccio, mettamola così allora: in un secondo tempo poi vedremo di fare in modo che ti appaia il disco sul desktop ;)
<enzuccio> ok
<enzuccio> ho avviato l'installazione
<lp_> ho provato a far partire i precedenti recovery mode è uno e partito, poi ho fatto ripartire ed è ripartito senza usare finnix! ho fatto bene
<enzotib> chi sei?
<lp_> scusa si è per glpiana
<glpiana> lp_, oki, perfetto. ora però nel terminale scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<lp_> a cosa serve?
<glpiana> lp_, se hai qualche pacchetto non configurato o messo male lo mette a posto
<lp_> ok
<lp_> glpiana: ci ha messo un secondo come comando adesso?
<DjDrake> perfett, confermo che l'errore era causato dal raid
<glpiana> lp_, per ora nulla direi. vedi se il pc lavora correttamente e se non ti fa più lo scherzo di prima
<lp_> la cosa strana è che non ho fatto niente per farlo andare male!
<glpiana> vado
<glpiana> ciao a tutti
<vaio> ciao
<glpiana> ola
<Guest43031> Ciao tutti, volevo chiedere se è possibile mettere gnome 3 su ubuntu 10.10? Grazie
<Guest43031> Nessuno mi da una mano?
<xxlk> salve a tutti ho installato ubuntu sul mio netbook ma mi va malissimo qualcuno può darmi una mano please?
<Steeler> xxlk, misa che dovevi mettere la versione netbook
<xxlk> si l'ho messa ma ti spiego quando l'ho installato ogni 2 x 3 si bloccava e dovevo muovere il mouse per farlo continuare ad installare....poi alla fine si è bloccato e ho dovuto staccare la batteria...adesso per avviarlo ho schiacciato un infinità di volte tab e mi è partito dopo tanto
<Guglielmo81> xxlk: ti consiglio di reinstallare come si deve il sistema scegliendo nuovamente la versione per netbook...
<xxlk> ora ci sto navigando e sembra funzionare ma è lentissimo e son sicuro che mi darà altri problemi...non c'è una patch o un comando che posso dargli per fargli correggere gli errori?
<Guglielmo81> xxlk: se prima non si capisce il problema non bisogna dare comandi a casaccio, da quanto io abbia potuto capire, il problema sta nel fatto che hai interrotto l'installazione forse in un punto cruciale, terminando l'installazione di moduli che sarebbero potuti esserti vitali
<Diels-Alder> ciao a tutti ho un problema con xcalib
<Diels-Alder> praticamente quando do il comando per caricare il profilo icc non mi cambia nulla
<Diels-Alder> sapete aiutarmi per favore?
<Diels-Alder> praticamente non carica il profilo
<Diels-Alder> è noto questo problema o lo fa solo a me?
<lp_> Il mio sistema sta diventando instabile
<Brady> raga un programma per cambiare lo sfondo ogni tot minuti come in kubuntu??
<Brady> ovviamente per ubuntu
<Guest79833> salve dannati nerd
<sonic86> salve ho un problema sulla tastiera su linux non mi fanno + i tasti numerici di destra.... mentre su windows funzionano cosa può essere?
<filo1234> sonic86: è acceso il tastierino?
<sonic86> filo1234, si
<MatteoR> salve
<G_Val> sALVE A TUTTI
<G_Val> visto e considerato che non riesco a recuperare in nessuna maniera il boot di linux ubuntu 10.04, a causa di una tavola partizione rirpristinata perche erroneamente cancellata con testdisk
<G_Val> Avrei la necessita'  di salvare il tutto per poi recuperare dopo la format
<daniele_1> qualcuno saprebbe spiegarmi come posso installare il player flash per firefox?
<daniele_1> riesco tranquillamente a vedere i filmati youtube etc...
<daniele_1> ma sulle applicazioni come i giochi mi dice che devo scaricare un plug-in???
<daniele_1> continuerò a provare bye
<kalce> buonasera a tutti
<Panaclerio> esite un applicazione per ubuntu per sincronizzare una cartella di file con una cartellella su un server (google docs o simili?)
<kalce> io uso ubuntu 10.04 e stò per installare nel firefox il moonlight.  Scarico la 3.99.0.3 oppure la 2.4 ( stable version ) o la Nightly release?
<Carlin0> kalce, io uso la 3.99.0.3 e +o- va ....
<kalce> Carlin0, ok grazie adesso la scarico anche io
<filo1234> Panaclerio: rsync o grsync in grafica
<Panaclerio> filo1234, grazie
<filo1234> Panaclerio: prego
<kalce> Carlin0, funziona.  Grazie a tutti e buonanotte
<attempt>    filo1234 recupero dati eliminati da hd. qualche proposta decente?
<filo1234> foremost
<attempt> grazie ;)
#ubuntu-it 2011-04-15
<esulu> notte
<mauro_> test
<mauro_> how work here
<mauro_> italia
<mauro_> ma funziona?
<mauro_> d
<mauro_> dsfs
<glpiana> ola
<fleurtherock> ohilà
<fleurtherock> nessun programmatore?
<glpiana> !chat | fleurtherock
<ubot-it> fleurtherock: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<esulu> ciao
<opa> buon giorno a tutti
<opa> ho due pacchetti danneggiati che ho trovato con il filtro del gestore pacchetti. cosa devo fare ora?
<glpiana> opa, hai provato a reinstallarli?
<opa> cioè
<glpiana> opa, tu sei su synaptic ora. clicca col destro su uno dei pacchetti. ti esce un menu. una delle voci non è reinstalla?
<opa> glpiana== ho provato ma dice che è presente in assaltcube e che quindi non può farlo
<glpiana> opa, chiudi il gestore e apri un terminale
<glpiana> opa, scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> !paste | opa
<ubot-it> opa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<opa> glpiana== http://paste.ubuntu.com/594362/
<glpiana> opa, hai aggiunto dei repository. è facile che il sistema poi abbia problemi se si usano repository esterni
<opa> glpiana== hai un consiglio per fare pulizia
<glpiana> opa, sì. nel terminale scrivi: gksu software-properties-gtk
<glpiana> opa, vai nella seconda scheda e leva i repo che hai aggiunto
<opa> glpiana== rimuovo tutto?
<glpiana> opa, no, non tutto. quelli che hai aggiunto
<glpiana> opa, se non sai quali sono -.- prendi una schermata
<glpiana> !image | opa
<ubot-it> opa: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<opa> glpiana== http://imagebin.org/148322
<Bulldozer> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con la luminosità del mio portatile...sony vaio vgn-fz31s, vga nvidia 8600M GS, ubuntu 10.10 64 bit...praticamente mi sono accorto che anche se nel pannello gestione alimentazione ce l'ho impostata a 50 %, quasi sempre quando clicco su un'icona la luminosità mi balza al 100% anche se nel pannello rimane settata a 50%...why?
<glpiana> opa, leva la spunta agli ultimi 5
<opa> glpiana== ho levato la spunta
<glpiana> opa, ora chiudi e torna al terminale
<opa> glpiana== ti seguo come un cagnolino
<glpiana> opa, nel temrinale: sudo apt-get update
<opa> glpiana== sei un grande!!!!
<opa> glpiana== consiglio per il futuro?
<glpiana> opa, spe, dai sudo apt-get dist-upgrade        che vediamo che succede
<opa> glpiana== http://paste.ubuntu.com/594368/
<glpiana> opa, scrivi: apt-cache policy sandboxgamemaker
<opa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/594369/
<glpiana> opa, digita: sudo apt-get -f install
<glpiana> opa, e metti su pastebin
<Odo> Giorno
<opa> glpiana== http://paste.ubuntu.com/594374/
<glpiana> opa, sudo apt-get remove --purge sandboxgamemaker           però
<glpiana> opa, prima di confermare aspetta
<glpiana> opa, che vuole togliere?
<opa> glpiana== http://paste.ubuntu.com/594375/
<glpiana> opa, un attimo
<glpiana> opa, sudo apt-get -f install
<glpiana> opa, ti chiede conferma?
<opa> glpiana== si, chiede la conferma
<glpiana> opa, oki, digli di sì allora
<opa> glpiana== ha rimosso i due sand...
<glpiana> opa, oki, ora dai: dpkg -l | grep sandbox
<opa> glpiana== ??????
<opa> glpiana== cosa doveva fare???
<OverMe> oh hi
<ErnandeZ> ciao scusate avrei un piccolo problema, dopo aver fatto un aggiornamento mi sta succedendo che al riavvio di ubuntu continua a chiedermi il loging, non so come disattivare sta cosa
<glpiana> opa, dpkg -l | grep sandbox     devi scrivere
<ErnandeZ> dove devo scriverlo?
<ErnandeZ> nel tterminale?
<ErnandeZ> a no a opa
<ErnandeZ> io come devo fare a disattivare sta cosa
<glpiana> opa, elenca ancora qualcosa?
<opa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/594381/
<glpiana> ErnandeZ, vuol dire che qualcosa non è andato per il verso giusto immagino
<glpiana> ErnandeZ, a spazio su disco come stavi messo?
<glpiana> opa, e quello è il comando. elenca qualcosa?
<ErnandeZ> ma no di spazio ce ne stava vabe non era vuoto ma una qindicina di giga
<ErnandeZ> a quindi sarebbe per colpa dello spazio?
<opa> glpiana== nada de nada, mo ha ridato il prompt
<glpiana> ErnandeZ, allora avvia in recovery mode e al menu scegli un temrinale di root in cui poi scrivi: dpkg --configure -a
<glpiana> opa, oki, ora scrivi: sudo apt-get clean
<glpiana> opa, quindi scrivi: sudo apt-get install sandboxgamemaker
<ErnandeZ> si pero' non so come si avvia il recovery
<glpiana> ErnandeZ, hai solo ubuntu su quel pc?
<ErnandeZ> no scusa aspetta no ho anche quindows , si intendi quandoi mi chiede in che sistema voglio entrare , li ci sarebbe il recovery?
<ErnandeZ> nella schermata nera dei sistemi operativi da scegliere?
<opa> glpiana== http://paste.ubuntu.com/594382/
<ErnandeZ> l'unita file system ha 7 giga  comunque liberi
<ErnandeZ> per dire che non era proprio fieno pieno
<glpiana> ErnandeZ, sì a quel menu vedrai almeno una voce recovery
<ErnandeZ> e al recoveri farebbe una specie di ripristino?
<glpiana> opa, dovresti essere a posto ora
<glpiana> ErnandeZ, no, leggi cosa ti ho scritto sopra per favore
<ErnandeZ> si scusa avevi scritto i comandi
<ErnandeZ> ora rileggo
<ErnandeZ> una volta fatto dpkg --configure -a sistema tutto?
<ErnandeZ> vabe lo vado a fare
<glpiana> ErnandeZ, comincia a darlo, poi vediamo se sistema o meno
<glpiana> ErnandeZ, prendi nota di eventuali errori
<ErnandeZ> ma ci mettera molto?
<opa> glpiana== ti ringrazio veramente molto, era solo per dare uno schiaffo morale a un mio amico winzozziano , che non credeva a gente che ti aiuta davvero e non come quei messaggini del cavolo su win....glpiana rimani sempre il mio punto di riferimento. Grazie ancora
<glpiana> opa, ;)
<ErnandeZ> caz avrei da fare allora vado a farglielo fare poi dopo controllo
<ErnandeZ> ma li mi deve riportare gli errori che vi sono?
<ErnandeZ> o sistema tutto facendo dpkg --configure -a
<ErnandeZ> vabe vado
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<Dikaiosvir> ciao, qualcuno di voi sa come rimuovere una singola occorrenza da un file usando la shell?
<Dikaiosvir> oppure come ottenere il numero di riga di un file
<Peace-> rizalve
<Guglielmo81> buongiorno a tutt
<Guglielmo81> tutti*
<Guglielmo81> ho installato ubuntu 10.04 su questa macchina e mi chiedevo quale fosse il modo migliore per installare openbox dato che avrei intenzione di provarlo... vi chiedo questo perché in precedenza ho installato xfce ed ho dovuto formattare a causa di diversi errori che si sono presentati dopo la rimozione del DE...
<Guglielmo81> enzotib dovrebbe ricordarsi che abbiamo passato un paio d'orette a causa di alcuni codec che non riuscivo più a sistemare... quindi che ne pensate un apt-get install openbox potrebbe bastare?
<Peace-> Guglielmo81: usa lubuntu che è un opttimo desktop per
<Peace-> leggero
<Peace-> poiiu all avvio puoi scegliere una sessione openbox
<Peace-> il che cmq è una schifezza immonda
<Guglielmo81> come mai?
<Peace-> cosa te ne fai di un sistema cosi
<Peace-> mah
<Peace-> Guglielmo81: un computer deve essere comodo
<Peace-> non farti fare 8000 giri
<Peace-> per essere leggero
<Peace-> lxde è ottimo e leggero
<Peace-> prevede anche l uso di openbox
<glpiana> Guglielmo81, il comando che hai scritto va bene. in teoria dovresti poi trovarti la possibilità di scegliere openbox come sessione al login
<glpiana> Guglielmo81, poi però per metterci tutto quello che ti serve che parta con lui, dovrai mettere mano al file di configurazione di openbox
<Peace-> Guglielmo81: io uso kde e lxde il piu completo e il piu leggero e sono pronti da subito
<Guglielmo81> ah si okay, in teoria è come fluxbox giusto?
<glpiana> Guglielmo81, più o meno, son progetti molto simili. non so se sono derivazioni dello stesso
<glpiana> Guglielmo81, ma trovi documentazione in rete su come configurarlo. ricordo di averlo fatto in passato
<Guglielmo81> derivano entrambi da blackbox xD
<glpiana> Guglielmo81, sai però che è solo un windows manager, vero?
<Guglielmo81> okay grazie
<Guglielmo81> si si lo so
<Guglielmo81> mah quindi installo normalmente openbox come un normale wM quindi?
<Guglielmo81> scusate per il secondo 'quindi' >.<"
<glpiana> Guglielmo81, sì. come per tutti gli altri wm
<Guglielmo81> spero solo che non si reincasini l'intero sistema come mi è successo avant'ieri :-P
<glpiana> Guglielmo81, il sistema non si incasina se installi pacchetti provenienti dai repo ufficiali. certo che se disinstallando roba porti via parti essenziali alcuni problemi possono porsi. ma di solito si rimedia sfruttando i metapacchetti e tornando al de originale
<Guglielmo81> speriamo dai... sono rimasto di stucco quando l'altro giorno dopo la rimozione di xfce si era fregato tutto
<Guglielmo81> beh faccio il logout e vediamo com'è a dopo e grazie!
<glpiana> Guglielmo81, devi comunque far sempre caso a cosa si porta via
<Guglielmo81> eh già me ne sono accorto x-D
<Guglielmo81> a dopo
<Guglielmo81> eh rieccomi
<Guglielmo81> è tutto molto minimale xD non c'è nemmeno una barra xD
<glpiana> Guglielmo81, esatto. fa solo le cornici alle finestre
<glpiana> e penso che anche il menu delle applicazioni non sia completo
<Guglielmo81> lol dovrei installare tint come barra?
<glpiana> Guglielmo81, sai già che barre systray e filemanager mettere?
<glpiana> ecco tint è molto bella secondo me
<Guglielmo81> no te cosa mi consigli?
<glpiana> ma c'è anche fbpanel che è facilmente configurabile
<glpiana> Guglielmo81, se hai pazienza lo metto su vbox e provo un po' di roba. devo ricordarmi cosa usavo
<Guglielmo81> si fai pure dai
<Guglielmo81> così mi dai una manina dato che non sono molto pratico con WM minimali
<glpiana> oookey
<Guglielmo81> cosa mi consigli tra tint2 e fbpanel?
<glpiana> Guglielmo81, aspetta, entra in #ubuntu-it-chat che continuiamo il discorso di là
<Guglielmo81> okay
<saso_> ciao dove trovo un canale italiano per python
<saso_> ciao a tutti. qualcuno è per caso riuscito a risolvere il problema di cattiva gestione dell'alimentazione di alcuni portatili se si utilizza ubuntu dalla 10.10 in poi? (in pratica è il problema di acpi=off)
<baffone85> salve a tutti
<baffone85> ho un problema con il microfono di skype, praticamente non si sente niente
<baffone85> entrando nelle impostazioni skype ho la possibilità di selezionare solo PulseAudio
<baffone85> come posso fare?
<saso_> ciao a tutti. qualcuno è per caso riuscito a risolvere il problema di cattiva gestione dell'alimentazione di alcuni portatili se si utilizza le versioni di ubuntu dalla 10.10 in poi? (in pratica è il problema di acpi=off)
<tunsi> salve..
<tunsi> ..scusate, avrei un problema, sono migrato da suse ad ubuntu, facendo tutti gli aggiornamenti, ma la scheda video che prima andava bene fino 1024 adesso mi viene riconosciuta solo 832x624...se qualcuno a una dritta da darmi..
<roby_> baffone85, prova a dire a skype di non regolare l'audio
<baffone85> ho provato ma niente, non si sente il microfono
<roby_> baffone85, il microfono funziona dalle proprietà audio ?
<roby_> baffone85, da preferenze audio
<baffone85> si funziona
<roby_> bene. allora togli il flag da permetti skype di regolare l'audio, clicca su applica e vedrai che va
<baffone85> okok ho risolto era avevi ragione
<baffone85> grazie mille
<roby_> :)
<baffone85> buona giornata
<tunsi> problema con scheda video che mi va solo a 832x624...con la suse andava a 1024...
<glpiana> tunsi, che scheda è?
<tunsi> ati mach 64 VT
<glpiana> tunsi, mmm... digita in un terminale lspci | grep -i vga   e copia qui tutta la riga che esce
<tunsi> ok vado
<tunsi> 01:0a.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc 264VT [Mach64 VT] (rev 48)
<glpiana> tunsi, stai usando i driver open?
<tunsi> cioè??
<tunsi> mi chiedi se ho installato il suo driver??
<glpiana> tunsi, un attimo, scusa
<glpiana> tunsi, nel temrinale scrivi: lsmod | grep radeon
<glpiana> !paste | tunsi
<ubot-it> tunsi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<MatteoR> Salve, bella gente
<Neo_> ciao MatteoR
<MatteoR> ciao Neo_
<cobra18> ciaoooooooooooo
<MatteoR> ciao cobra18
<cobra18> stavo cercando un programma simile a atube per linux
<cobra18> sapete darmi qualche info
<Peace-> cobra18: cosa fa?
<Peace-> cobra18: atube nessuno qua lo conosce qui si usa linux per fare un po tutto
<Peace-> quindi
<Peace-> ..
<Peace-> se dici cosa fa probabile che qualcuno ti dia l anternativa
<MatteoR> cobra18: Puoi usare le extensions di mozilla firefox
<MatteoR> cobra18: flashgot per citarne una
<Peace-> MatteoR: cosi firefox diventa ancora piu pesante
<Peace-> mah
<MatteoR> cobra18: Ma ce ne sono tante altre di tutti i tipi
<Peace-> MatteoR: ma cosa fa sto atube?
<MatteoR> Peace-: Scarica i video da youtube
<Peace-> MatteoR: minitube
<MatteoR> Peace-: Il nome intero è "aTube Catcher"
<Peace-> facile e funziona benissimo
<cobra18> si minitube ce lo
<Peace-> per convertire usi winff
<Peace-> con ffmpeg installato avendo medibuntu repository
<cobra18> ok grazie ragazzi
<MatteoR> cobra18: Io mi sono sempre trovato benissimo con le estensioni, poi dipende...
<Peace-> cobra18: sudo apt-get install ffmpeg libavcodec-unstripped-52 libavdevice-unstripped-52 libavformat-unstripped-52 libavutil-unstripped-50 libpostproc-unstripped-51 libswscale-unstripped-0
<Peace-> cobra18: metti i medibuntu e poi installi quei pacchetti
<Peace-> cobra18: poi installi winff
<Peace-> fine hai il convertitore universale
<scioumi> ciao
<scioumi> come si cambia canale?
<Lorthirk> scrivi /join #canale
<scioumi> ok grazie
<cobra18> mediubuntu come repo
<Peace-> !medibuntu | cobra18
<ubot-it> cobra18: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/NonUfficiali/Medibuntu
<cobra18> diciamo che quello che stavo cercando io e un programma per scaricare i video in mp3
<glpiana> cobra18, video ed mp3 non vanno tanto d'accordo come concetti :)
<Peace-> cobra18: li scarichi , e poi te li converti in massa
<glpiana> cobra18, vuoi estrarre l'audio dai video di youtbe e farne mp3?
<cobra18> si
<Peace-> cobra18: viola la legge.
<Peace-> cmq
<Peace-> del copyright
<cobra18> mi sono espresso male
<glpiana> cobra18, una volta che hai il file, basta che lo trascini in soundconverter
<Peace-> per quei video
<Peace-> che sono coperti
<glpiana> !enter | Peace-
<FloodBotIt1> Peace-: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<ubot-it> Peace-: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<Peace-> glpiana: si ok
<cobra18> grazie
<cobra18> gentilizzimi come sempre
<scioumi> c'è anche un componente per firefox che puoi usare
<cobra18> per chrome c'e??
<scioumi> emm
<cobra18> un'altra cosa come si cambia la schermata di login
<cobra18> ??
<glpiana> cobra18, nel temrinale dai: sudo cp /usr/share/applications/gnome-appearance-properties.desktop /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow
<glpiana> cobra18, poi esci e al login hai la schermata per modificare. al successivo login ce l'avrai ancora. per cui dopo la modifica devi eliminare il file /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow/gnome-appearance-properties.desktop
<scioumi> se vuoi facilitarti la vita installati ubuntu tweak
<glpiana> scioumi, per cortesia non consigliare ubuntu tweak su questo canale
<glpiana> che se fa danni poi è un delirio rimettere a posto
<scioumi> va bene
<scioumi> perchè?
<cobra18> :(
<OverMe> perché è il male, e ogni colta che lo usi muore un gattino (c.)
<glpiana> scioumi, perchè se fa danni è difficile capire cosa è andato a modificare
<OverMe> *volta
<glpiana> OverMe, +1
<Peace-> LOL
<scioumi> vabbè con tutto devi stare attento
<scioumi> a me non ha mai dato problemi
<glpiana> scioumi, non è questione di attenzione. è questione che a usare script fatti da altri non si sa bene in realtà che han fatto una volta che non funzionano
<glpiana> !amefunge | scioumi  ;)
<ubot-it> scioumi  ;): un po' di buonsenso... solo perché ne sei capace non vuol dire che dovresti farlo (o consigliarlo ad altri). Pensa prima di agire. "A me funziona" non significa che può andare bene per tutti. L'ultima versione di qualsiasi cosa non sempre è raccomandabile se vuoi un sistema stabile.
<OverMe> spera di non averne mai, perché quendo li hai poi son caxxi rimediare
<scioumi> va bene non vi alterate
<scioumi> non consiglierò più niente allora
<scioumi> ora vado
<scioumi> ciao a tutti
<miche> buongiorno a tutti.. qualcuno sa risolvere il problema streaming video dal sito della Rai? i codecs di moonlight non vengono riconosciuti dal mio KarmicKoala e va in crash...grazie
<glpiana> miche, che versione di moonlight hai?
<cobra18> glpiana con l'ultimo comando da accesso negato anche da root
<miche> ciao glpiana, mi sembra la 3.99.03 mi sembra
<glpiana> cobra18, io ti ho dato un solo comando
<cobra18> per eliminare l'ultimo file
<cobra18> basto solo eliminarlo
<glpiana> cobra18, sì, basta che dai sudo rm  /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow/gnome-appearance-properties.desktop
<cobra18> grazie
<cobra18> perfetto ora mi rimane solo il grub
<cobra18> raga il colore orange non viene riconosciuto dal grub
<cobra18> come mai?
<miche> glpiana, scusami l'insistenza, ma l'ultimo aggiornamento di moonlight funziona per la Rai o ho sbagliato io?
<fabio333> miche, l'ultima versione di moonlight mi funzionava con la rai ma nn con merdaset
<glpiana> miche, scusami miche , un attimo e arrivo
<miche> ok. grazie mille
<miche> fabio333, ahahahah tranqui merdaset non mi interessa
<fabio333> c'era anche uno script python che andava per la rai ma nn so se funge
<miche> script python? ahahah per me è arabo
<glpiana> miche, io posso dirti che di sicuro va per le registrazioni rai. per la diretta boh, provo subito
<miche> glpiana, grazie mille
<fabio333> glpiana, ti ricordi di quello script x vlc che faceva  vedere la rai?
<glpiana> fabio333, quegli script lì da quel che ho visto vanno per un po' e poi basta
<fabio333> ah eccolo: http://flavio.tordini.org/dirette-raitv-senza-silverlight-o-moonlight
<glpiana> miche, ho provato ora rai3 in diretta e va
<glpiana> fabio333, niente link esterni qui per cortesia
<miche> ah... a me dice ke devo scaricare i codecs, poi il pc comincia ad andare su di giri in mega ebollizione e poi si chiude firefox
<fabio333> purtroppo firefox + wine + silverlight nn va
<glpiana> miche, fin che non scarica i codec non puoi visualizzare nulla. piuttosto disinstalla il plugin, torna sul sito di mono e riscarcialo. dopo riavvio di firefox ovviamente
<miche> glpiana, ok ci riprovo, ma sarà la decima volta ke lo faccio... se ho ancora problemi ti riscrivo.. grazie
<miche> glpiana, rieccomi, allora... disinstallato i plugin precedenti, sono andato sul sito rai-philippe daverio-passepartout, la finestra nera mi dice di riinstallare moonlight, fatto, ma non succede niente
<cramejs> buongiorno
<cramejs> quando uso vim da terminale converte i tasti direzionali in A/B/C/D, come posso risolvere ? grazie :)
<e-DIO-t> usando le macro di vim?
<e-DIO-t> !vi
<e-DIO-t> doh
<e-DIO-t> ah ma senejette
<glpiana> miche, quel sito ti ha mandato prima sul sito silverlight e poi sul sito di mono?
<sbubba> salve
<david> aiuto
<david> vedo la webcam ribaltata in skype
<miche> il sito rai di passepartout ha la finestra del video nera, su cui c'è scritto clicca qui per installare moonlight, cliccandoci mi manda a go-mono.com dove si scarica il programma, ma fatto ciò e riavviato firefox, la finestra continua a dire di installarlo, come se non l'avessi fatto
<USER-X> ciao a tutti
<davidex87> qualcuno mi aiuta con la webcam ribaltata su skype?
<glpiana> miche, che versione di firefox stai usando?
<sbubba> avevo lasciato il pc con il amule aperto. controllo dopo qualche ora e il monitor è nero. provo ad accedere alle console virtuali ma ci mette un sacco di tempo per loggarsi (scrive lentissimo i caratteri) e anche se metto la pass  dopo 3-4 minuti (anche di più) mi dice "login timeout". ora ho riavviato manualmente, ma dove devo spulciare per vedere cosa si è intrippato di preciso? sto guardando in /var/log ma non so dove mettere le mani
<miche> glpiana, come faccio per vedere ke versione è?
<davidex87> glpiana, come posso risolvere la webcam ribaltata su skype?
<glpiana> miche, clicchi su aiuto -> informazioni su firefox
<glpiana> davidex87, boh. probabile tu debba caricare il modulo con opzione flip=-1 o qualcosa del genere
<glpiana> !forum| davidex87 dai un'occhiata al forum se nessuno sa dirti nulla di preciso qui
<miche> 3.6.16
<bl4de> ciao ragazzi!!
<davidex87> lo guardo da 3 giorni ma nn ho trovato una soluzione
<bl4de> da quanto tempo che non vengo in chat!
<glpiana> davidex87, digita lsusb in un terminale e metti su apstebin
<glpiana> !paste | davidex87
<glpiana> <ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<USER-X> ciao a tutti
<ciuino> ciao
<cobra18> ragazzi io stacco
<cobra18> ciaooooo
<cobra18> e grazie a  tutti
<ciuino> qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<glpiana> !aiuto | ciuino
<ubottu-it> ciuino: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<ciuino> ho dei problemi con plymouth
<ciuino> c'è qualcuno
<sbubba> uhm. amule l'avevo aperto da terminale ma naturalmente dopo il riavvio forzato l'ho perso, c'è un modo per vederne l'output?
<freefly> scusate qualcuno sa dirmi quali sono i requisiti minimi di RAM per installare Ubuntu 11.04. Ho chiesto nella discussione del Gruppo Test ma non mi risponde nessuno...
<e-DIO-t> freefly: mah, in vm l'ho fatta girare, anche con 128....ma insomma! Se non hai meno di 512mb di ram non credo possano esserci problemi di sortas
<freefly> Anche per Unity in 3D?
<Steeler> che dispiacere; inkscape è compatibile anche con win :(
<sbubba> come faccio ad avviare un programma grafico (in questo caso amule) da una console virtuale? con xinit amule mi dice "fatal error, server is already active for display 0". sto cercando in lungo e in largo ma ho trovato solo xinit -.-
<mielo> salv e
<mielo> a tutti
<mielo> problemi ad istallare shokcwawe
<mielo> ho seguito la procedura che si trova su vari siti ma arrivato ad un punto mozzilla per windos si blocca e la procedura nn riesco a finire
<mielo> e quando do l'ultimo comando al termile mi dice che nn esiste
<mielo> qualcuno mi puo dare una mano grazie
<mielo> ??
<daniele_> ieri ho prvato a fare la stessa cosa ma senza successo
<enzotib> mielo, ma per flash?
<daniele_> si per poter giocare ai giochini di flash sui siti ho seguito questa guida http://www.networkice.com/adobe-shockwave-player-11-download
<enzotib> sbubba, export DISPLAY=:0; amule&
<daniele_> ma alla fine non trovo i pacchetti da installare
<enzotib> sbubba, sempre che il server X sia già attivo
<enzotib> daniele_, basta installare il pacchetto flashplugin-installer
<enzotib> daniele_, e togliere eventuale altra schifezza varia messa nei tentativi sbagliati
<mielo> enzo ma aluci siti ti richiedono shock wawe
<enzotib> shockwave è di fatto flash, sono rari i siti, che io sappia, che necessitano realmente di shockwave
<mielo> ma insomma
<daniele_> sto provando ad installarlo vediamo se partono o meno
<daniele_> grazie in anticipo
<sbubba> enzotib, grazie mille, mi stavo spappolando il cervello XD
<daniele_> niente da far
<lips> ciao volevo sapere come usare il proiettore con ubuntu
<mielo>   enzo  che mi dici di silverlight
<enzotib> daniele_, hai riavviato il browser?
<Jacopo> Ciao a tutti
<daniele_> si ma niente
<Jacopo> mi date un consiglio per favore?
<enzotib> daniele_, dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|nsplugin'
<mielo> io ho istallato monlight ma mi da sempre problemi
<mielo> sia cn mozzila
<Jacopo> Ho un vecchio pc portatile pentium 3 con 246 mb ram.....che versione di Linux posso mettere su per farmo andare?
<daniele_> nel gestore pacchetti trovo flashplugin-installer spuntato come installato
<mielo> che cn google chrominium
<enzotib> devo andare
<enzotib> a dopo
<Jacopo> i date una manina? )
<lips> ciao volevo sapere come usare il proiettore con ubuntu cioè collegando il pc alla tv.. la tv nn lo riconosce !!!
<daniele_> dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|nsplugin' (cos'è sono molto ignorante in materia)
<mielo> jaco io penso che 8.04 può andare bene
<mielo> 32 bit
<Jacopo> cosa posso montare Ubuntu 8.04? ma xbunto come lo vedi?
<ErVito> perchè una 8.04?
<mielo> ervito nn e quella base
<mielo> ?
<Jacopo> scusate ma se metto Xbubto?
<mielo> e quindi leggera
<sbubba> Jacopo, esiste anche lubuntu
<ErVito> il fatto che installi la 8.04 o l'ultima influisce relativamente poco a livello di performance, anzi, a rigor di logica l'ultima dovrebbe essere un po' più ottimizzata
<ErVito> è andato
<daniele_> dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|nsplugin' qualcuno sa dirmi a cosa serve questo comando?
<ErVito> daniele_: tra i pacchetti installati cerca tutti quelli che contengono nel nome o nella descrizione "flash", "gnash", ecc
<daniele_> grazie
<daniele_> quindi se voglio installare flashplugin-installer e assicurarmi che sia l'unico plugin in funzione devo eliminare tutto quello che mi ridà quel comando
<daniele_> giusto?
<sbubba> buonaserata gente
<daniele> perfetto nella vana speranza di installare adobe shockwave sono riuscito a disinstallare tutto e ora non posso vedere più i video di youtube
<glpiana> ola
<lilluz82> ciao a tutti! non mi parte piu firefox..... mi dici che e' already running :(
<glpiana> lilluz82, in un terminale scrivi: killall firefox
<glpiana> lilluz82, poi riprova ad avviarlo
<akis24> sera
<lilluz82> glpiana, non funziona...
<glpiana> lilluz82, il comando killall firefox cosa ha restituito?
<lilluz82> firefox is already running, but is not responding blabla
<glpiana> lilluz82, metti su pastebin dal comand in poi
<glpiana> !paste | lilluz82
<ubottu-it> lilluz82: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lilluz82> nn posso usare pastebin... non si apre firefox
<glpiana> !pastebinit | lilluz82
<ubottu-it> Factoid 'pastebinit' not found
<glpiana> azz, ubottu non ce l'ha
<glpiana> lilluz82, ps aux | grep firefox
<glpiana> lilluz82, copia qui quello che esce.... dovrebbero essere massimo due rghe
<glpiana> *righe
<lilluz82> sono di piu
<lilluz82> ti scrivo in  pvt?
<glpiana> lilluz82, sì, copiamele in query
<glpiana> lilluz82, oki, scrivi: killall firefox-bin
<lilluz82> fatto
<glpiana> kiu1, ha risposto qualcosa?
<glpiana> scusa kiu1 -.-
<lilluz82> niente, stesso messaggio
<glpiana> lilluz82, fa vedere sto messaggio
<lilluz82> firefox is already running, but is not responding etc etc
<glpiana> lilluz82, etc etc non lo srive certo il temrinale
<glpiana> *scrive
<glpiana> copia TUTTO e non a mano
<lilluz82> ok in pvt
<enry> ciao
<glpiana> lilluz82, dai di nuovo ps aux | grep firefox e ricopiami quello che esce
<lilluz82> fatto
<glpiana> lilluz82, oki, scrivi:    kill -9 2852 2856 4618
<glpiana> non sbagliare i numeri
<lilluz82> fatto, non e' uscito niente.... adesso provo ad avviare firefox
<lilluz82> nada, non si apre
<lilluz82> stesso messaggio
<glpiana> lilluz82, allora scrivi: sudo  kill -9 2852 2856 4618
<enry> ho installato kubuntu 11.04 beta 2 su usb con unetbootin  ma la distro non parte
<lilluz82> kill: No such process
<glpiana> lilluz82, vediamo ps aux | grep firefox
<glpiana> !beta | enry
<ubottu-it> enry: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<lilluz82> scritto in pvt
<glpiana> lilluz82, sudo kill -9 2856
<glpiana> lilluz82, aspetta poi ad avviare firefox
<lilluz82> scritto
<glpiana> lilluz82, ha risposto qualcosa al kill o ha ridato il prompt?
<lilluz82> la seconda che hai detto
<glpiana> lilluz82, ps aux | grep firefox
<glpiana> lilluz82, bah, non si ammazza. riavvia il pc
<lilluz82> azz
<lilluz82> ma come mai e' cosi?
<glpiana> lilluz82, non ne ho idea. mai visto un firefox così recidivo
<lilluz82> :D
<lilluz82> ok grazie lo stesso ;)
<glpiana> lilluz82, prova magari ancora un: sudo killall firefox-bin
<glpiana> giusto per non lasciare intentato
<gnubiagio98> ehm... ho un problema con il riproduttore swf gnash... chiedo qui o vado nel canale #ubuntu-it-chat?
<glpiana> gnubiagio98, prova a chiedere qui se il problema è su ubuntu
<gnubiagio98> sì, è su ubuntu
<lilluz82> niente da fare riavvio
<glpiana> lilluz82, ok
<gnubiagio98> vorrei sapere come far funzionare gnash sui canali youtube
<gnubiagio98> ehm...
<glpiana> gnubiagio98, non sempre qui si trovano risposte. soprattutto su software che nessuno usa, visto che normalmente si tende a usare flashplugin :)
<gnubiagio98> ok
<gnubiagio98> allora me ne vado, scusa il disturbo
<glpiana> gnubiagio98, già visto questo? http://wiki.gnashdev.org/YouTube
<gnubiagio98> sembra arabo, ma è inglese
<gnubiagio98> no, è che il mio problema è solo sui canali, ma nei video normali va tutto bene
<glpiana> gnubiagio98, ah ok, allora nulla :)
<gnubiagio98> è che nel problema an error occurred please try again later ho risolto installando la 0.8.9 dal sito ufficiale, non nei repo di ubuntu
<gnubiagio98> ma sui canali
<gnubiagio98> bé riprovo
<gnubiagio98> niente
<wwig> ciao a tutti chi ha alice gate2?
<wwig> o ha una guida su come usarlo sotto ubuntu
<mauro_> ciao a TUTTI
<sanova> sera
<sanova> curiosità: ma non c'è più completo supporto per la versione 8.10 ?
<filo1234> no
<sanova> per supporto intendo repository
<sanova> filo1234: ah ecco!
<sanova> immagino che l'aggiornamento combinerebbe un disastro
<filo1234> sanova: è meglio se fai un'installazione pulita
<alo21> a7x: salve
<sanova> filo1234: si lo so, purtroppo sarebbe impossibile.. sono delle macchine che ci sono dove lavoro (attualmente utilizzate e)
<filo1234> eh peggio ancora, non esendo aggiornate potrebbe anche diventare insicure
<filo1234> potrebbero*
<alo21> sanova: salve
<sanova> no.. non fanno nulla di che
<sanova> rischi da quel punto di vista non penso proprio
<sanova> ciao alo21
<alo21> sanova: Mac?
<alo21> sanova: mac il pc o altro?
<cianci> salve a tutti! io ho installato windows con virtual box e vorrei che mi aprisse il mio hard disk esterno...come faccio a farglielo trovare?
<sanova> alo21: mac? chi ha parlato di mac?
<cianci> premetto che non so nulla di queste cose...
<enry> sera
<filo1234> !virtualbox
<ubottu-it> virtualbox is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Emulatori/VirtualBox
<filo1234> ah è uscito
<empedocle86> salve
<enry> salve
<carmine_> buonasera
<carmine_> aiuto
<carmine_> mi è sparita la barra dei menu delle finestre
<carmine_> come faccio
<carmine_> mi potete aiutare
<carmine_> quando apro una cartella non mi compare la barra dei menu delle finestre
<carmine_> come posso fare
<carmine_> help
<carmine_> help help help
<carmine_> aiutatemi per favoro sto esasperato
<Panaclerio> Non riesco ad impostare firefox per far aprire i file pdf invece di scaricarli, come posso fare?
<carmine_> LA BARRA DEI MENU DELLE FINESTRE mi è scomparsa
<empedocle86> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/594593/
<carmine_> qualcuno mi puo dare una mano
<carmine_> desidero ripristinare la barra dei menu delle finestre
<carmine_> come faccio???????
<carmine_> qualcuno mi puo aiutare per cortesia
<carmine_> :-)
<carmine_> BARTOLONI riesci a risolvermi il problema
<carmine_> mi è scomparsa la barra dei menu delle finestre
<carmine_> help
<carmine_> help
<carmine_> help me
<carmine_> help me
<FloodBotIt1> carmine_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<empedocle86>  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/594593/
<carmine_> scusa
<enrylinux> sera
<carmine_> qualcuno mi aiuti
<empedocle86> ma possibile che non ci sia nessuno su questo canale?
<enrylinux> esponi il problema
<empedocle86> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/594593/  <--- spero si legga
<Bartoloni> carmine_ sei su 10.10?
<empedocle86> in sintesi.. credo che l'hardisk sia danneggiato e non so come sia potuto succedere..e non riesco neanche a far avviare una live di ubuntu..che l'hardisk sia danneggiato in maniera irriparabile?
<Bartoloni> empedocle86, cioe' all' avviod el PC, rimani fermo sul bios? (magari con un numero in basso a destra?)
<empedocle86> no
<empedocle86> allora..cerco di avviare la live e rimane bloccata con i puntini che scorrono... non si avvia la schermata in cui c'è la possibilità di scegliere se provare o installare
<Bartoloni> ah ok
<Bartoloni> ok, stacca il disco fisso e vedi se in quel caso la live , prosegue
<empedocle86> ho provato con un altro hardisk e si avvia..quindi non è la pendrive
<empedocle86> beh la live è in una pendrive e ho provato con un altro hardisk peraltro danneggiato anch'esso
<Bartoloni> se i disco viene riconsociuto correttamenet dal BIOS (quindi ha un nome corretto assegnato, senza stran caratteri...) il problema e' di meccanica
<empedocle86> e con quello si avvia..
<empedocle86> il disco viene riconosciuto
<empedocle86> dal bios..
<enrylinux> dal boot
<empedocle86> quindi se è di meccanica posso buttarlo?
<empedocle86> :(
<empedocle86> questi seagate sono una schifezza..
<enrylinux> quindi hai solo ubuntu
<Bartoloni> se non hai dati importati, usa un altro disco fisso... fai ancora una contro prova con quel dicso fisso su una ltro PC .. (oppure collegandolo in un box usb.. e collegandolo a live avviata)
<empedocle86> allora.. io avevo windows 7 installato.. ma volevo eliminarlo e mettere ubuntu
<empedocle86> solo che non so come.. stamattina il pc non si voleva accendere e ho pensato all'hardisk
<enrylinux> il grub
<empedocle86> ho provato anche con HDD REGENERATOR e quello si blocca pure
<empedocle86> come se tutto fosse danneggiato
<Bartoloni> ok, quanto hai di voita quel disco fisso?
<Bartoloni> *vita
<empedocle86> pochissimo
<empedocle86> pochi mesi
<empedocle86> :(
<Bartoloni> beh allora non mi preoccuperei, il collect point di Seagate si trova a milano... e di norma la garanzia e' dai 2 ai 3 anni.. alle volte 5
<empedocle86> si ma i file ??
<enrylinux> w7 non parte
<empedocle86> no..
<empedocle86> e non posso neppure formattare
<empedocle86> ho provato a metterlo in un altro pc dove c'è xp su un IDE
<enrylinux> i dischi di ripristino
<empedocle86> e da lì riesco a vedere le partizioni su risorse del pc ma appena entro nella partizione dove ci sono i file che mi interessano.. il pc si riavvia
<Bartoloni> questo non e'il posto giusto dove discuterne, ma purtroppo, dopo anni di "brutte situazioni del genere" i negozio di norma il recupero dati lo facciamo con suites per win :(
<empedocle86> mannaggia a me e a questi hardisk..
<empedocle86> avevo dei file per l'università..abbastanza importanti
<Bartoloni> prova ancora a mettere su quel pc con XP una live di ubuntu
<empedocle86> ho provato anche questo Bartoloni, ma come prima il pc si imballa
<Bartoloni> :(
<empedocle86> impalla -.-
<empedocle86> credo non ci sia nulla da fare..pensavo linux fosse l'ultima speranza e invece neanche questo riesce
<enrylinux> capita
<panda> empedocle86: se stacchi l'hard disk e provi a fare partire da live il pc parte ?
<Bartoloni> si, gli funge cosi'. :(
<empedocle86> ....
<michelefreschi> mi è sparito il menù sul pannello principale. come li rimetto?
<michelefreschi> cioé manca programmi... risorse e sistema
<MatteoR> michelefreschi: Basta che premi il tasto destro sul pannello e clicchi su aggiungi al pannello, poi selezioni "Barra dei menù"
<MatteoR> michelefreschi: e poi clicchi sul pulsante aggiungi
<michelefreschi> grazie, no lo avevo trovato
<Gennaro> salve
<Gennaro> buonasera
<Gennaro> potrei avere la x_e il quadrato a destra???
<Gennaro> vorrei avere i pulsanti di ingrandimento e riduci a icona sulla destra
<Gennaro> è possibile???
<AND76> \o
<Gennaro> aiutatemi
<Gennaro> help me
<Gennaro> vorrei avere i pulsanti di ingrandimento e riduci a icona sulla destra
<Gennaro> vorrei avere i pulsanti di ingrandimento e riduci a icona sulla destra
<FloodBotIt1> Gennaro: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<AND76> se scarico una immagine con unetbootin dopo posso installare la distro su un hd esterno ma collegato al pc?
<Gennaro> help me
<Gennaro> vorrei avere i pulsanti di ingrandimento e riduci a icona sulla destra
<AND76> Gennaro, non ripetere tanto no serve a niente prova con tweak o una cosa simile
<Steeler> !chiedi | Gennaro
<ubottu-it> Gennaro: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
#ubuntu-it 2011-04-16
<mirko_> salve a tutti
<andyspiros> Ciao.
<mirko_> come faccioa vederele mie cartelle nascoste?
<andyspiros> Se non sbaglio Ctrl+H dovrebbe mostrarle in nautilus.
<andyspiros> Comunque credo che trovi questa funzione sotto il menu Visualizza.
<Carlin0> mirko_, dal menu viualizza spunta file nascosti
<mirko_> grazie
<giordano> salve a tutti/e, ho un problema con una Key internet modello alcatel x225s non riesco a farla partire.
<AleAle> ciao a tutti
<giordano> salve a tutte/i ho un problema con la key internet modello alcatel x225s, non riesco a configurarla, mi potete aiutare?
<AleAle> ciao giordano, il sistema te la riconosce in maniera corretta?
<giordano> si
<AleAle> dove trovi problemi? nell'instaurare una connessione verso l'operatore?
<giordano> ho seguito la procedura riportata in questo sito http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1576997
<giordano> si non riesco a collegarmi, sembra tutto a posto
<AleAle> nel senso che clicchi sulla connessione e in 2 secondi ti dice che sei disconnesso?
<giordano> ok
<AleAle> che operatore hai?
<giordano> wind
<AleAle> nella configurazione wvdial.conf hai impostato i parametri presi da quella guida?
<giordano> si
<AleAle> non ricordo se è importante il maiuscolo/minuscolo nei comandi AT; prova a cambiare la stringa riportata in Init3 con questa AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","internet.wind"
<giordano> ok ora provo, dopo mi dovrò scollegare in quanto la sim è una. a dopo
<giordano>  a tra poco
<giordano> grazieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee funziona
<AleAle> ottimo :)
<Shin3> \o
<cianci> salve a tutti!...come faccio a utilizzare una cartella condivisa con virtual box?
<cianci> salve a tutti!...sto utilizzando virtual box con windows 7 e vorrei inserire una cartella condivisa...come faccio?...sono molto ignorante su queste cose...
<Shin3> uhm non c'è in impostazioni la possibilità di condvidere la cartella?
<cianci> si mi dice che devo scaricare i pacchetti, l'ho fatto, seguo le istruzioni ma mi da errore
<freefly> cianci: non ho mai usato le cartelle condivise ma una soluzione alternativa potrebbe essere creare una cartella condivisa in rete usando Samba
<cianci> ?
<roby_> cianci, devi guardare nelle impostazioni della virtual box, cartelle condivise aggiungi
<cianci> ok però mi dice che devo installare le guest addition, l'ho fatto ma aperta la macchina dove la trovo la cartella?
<roby_> avvia win
<roby_> installa le guest
<roby_> ciancia sfoglia le impostazioni di virtual box a macchina non avviata
<freefly> Da windows la cartella dovresti trovala andando su "Connetti unità di rete" e impostando "\\vboxsvr\<nome_cartella>"
<roby_> si dopo che ha creato le cartelle, oppure può fare il montaggio automatico e se le ritrova in risorse del pc
<cianci> le guest le ho installate usando il gestore dei pacchetti
<roby_> cianci, spegni windows
<freefly> scusate qualcuno sa spiegarmi perché zsync mi da un errore e non aggiorna l'immagine .iso?
<roby_> cianci, fatto ? ora in virtual box clicca su impostazioni e cerca cartelle condivise
<cianci> scusa non ho capito che devo fare
<cianci> ok fatto...ora?
<roby_> in virtualk box, nella schermata da dove avvi win non hai un impostazioni ?
<cianci> sisi sono su cartelle condivise ora
<roby_> clicca su aggiungi, puoi condividere anche l'inetra home se vuoi, poi metti rendi permanente e montaggio automatico
<roby_> che virtual box usi ?
<cianci> virtual box ose
<roby_> se scarichi quella dal sito oracle ti funzionano anche le usb
<cianci> adesso che l'ho aggiunta che devo fare?
<roby_> hai messo montaggio automautico ?
<cianci> però nonc'è nessun 'rendi permanente e montaggio automatico'
<roby_> che opzioni hai ?
<cianci> quando faccio aggiungi c'è solo il percorso della cartella e il nome, poi mi dice se la voglio di sola lettura
<roby_> ok, magari la ose è così
<roby_> avvia win
<roby_> le cartelle allora le trovi dove ti ha detto freefly
<cianci> ma le quest va bene scaricarle dal gestore pacchetti vero?
<roby_> ti funziona schermo intero e integrazione mouse ?
<cianci> funziona tutto ma non lo schermo intero
<roby_> hai avviato win ?
<cianci> si ora dove devo andare?
<roby_> su dispositivi trovi installa guest....
<cianci> dove?
<roby_> vedi io non uso la ose
<roby_> nel menu di virtual box
<cianci> l'ho trovato
<roby_> bene
<cianci> ok sta installando le guest
<roby_> ok
<cianci> appena finosce ti dico
<roby_> dovrai riavviare
<cianci> ok
<cianci> ok adesso che è riavviato che faccio?
<roby_> vai su risorse di rete
<cianci> ok ora?
<roby_> cerca \\vboxsvr\
<cianci> ce l'abbiamo fatta!
<roby_> :)
<cianci> ti amo
<roby_> io no :)
<cianci> che cattivo
<roby_> amo solo le donne :)
<cianci> io sono una donna
<roby_> passa in chat :)
<cianci> ora vado a mangiare caro ci si sente!
<massimo18> !chat
<ubottu-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cianci> salve a tutti!...io ho installato con successo virtual box con windows 7 e funziona bene tutto ma quando faccio partire un gioco mi da errore nel display o una cosa del genere...che devo fare?
<teopost> non hai speranza
<teopost> i giochi nella macchina virtuale soffrono
<teopost> per carenzse grafiche
<cianci> quindi?
<teopost> non c'è quindi
<teopost> e' cosi'
<cianci> non posso farci nulla?
<teopost> no
<cianci> che cazzo
<teopost> forse puoi provare con vmware
<cianci> come si fa?
<teopost> magari e' piu' furbo di virtualbox
<teopost> vai sul sito di vmware
<teopost> credo che esista una versione gratuita
<cianci> ok grazie lo stesso
<teopost> ma non posso garantirti il risultato
<Piter85> ragazzi ho installato una macchina virtuale ubuntu sul mio ubuntu 10.10 come faccio a condividere le cartelle?
<Piter85> ho usato virtualbox
<Piter85> ho mezzo risolto, ma ora mi dice che il mount è fallito per un errore di protocollo.. qualche idea?
<Piter85> risolto sbagliavo il nome della cartella nell'host -.- ciao e grazie lo stesso!
<enzuccio> salve ragazzi
<enzuccio> quando avvio kubuntu non mi riconosce la password
<enzuccio> cioè quando la inserisco e premi invio mi ridà la stessa finistra
<enzuccio> come faccio?
<enzuccio> mi aiutate???
<seawolf> enzuccio sicuro di non avere il maiuscolo inserito ?
<Ab3L> raga, nessuno ha scheda grafica ati? se vi funziona bene? non avete problemi con compiz o google-earth o altre applicazioni che usano openGL? se tutto ok, mi dite che che modello avete?
<roby_> ati radeon hd 4650 1 giga
<Ab3L> roby_: e usi quale versione di ubuntu?
<roby_> adesso 10.04 ma ho un altro pc con10.10 altra ati e va bene, ti dico di più nvidia mi sa che non va molto daccordo con natty sino alla beta 2
<Ab3L> roby_: e non hai problemi con video, googleearth e altre applicazioni che usano openGL? manco con il 3d ?
<Ciro> Buon Sabato a tutti
<roby_> nessun problema, fra l'altro cmq puoi sceglire con questa scheda video di usare i drive open o proprietari
<Ciro> chi sà qualcosa sull'Ieee1394?
<Ab3L> roby_: ok. avevo letto che le ati hd andavano meglio. vado in negozio e vedo cosa prendere. magari resto con ati.
<Ab3L> roby_: mi dai il modello esatto che hai tu?
<roby_> asp
<roby_> AB3L
<roby_> asp
<enzuccio> salve ragazzi
<enzuccio> ho provato con il maiuscolo ma nn funizone
<enzuccio> ma poi la mia password e numerica senza lettere
<enzotib> enzuccio: avvia in recovery, e reimposta la password dell'utente
<enzuccio> come faccio a riavviarlo?
<roby_> Ab3L, http://imagebin.org/148521
<enzotib> enzuccio: dalla schermata di login c'è la possibilità di riavviare, guarda bene
<roby_> il modello è quello che ti ho dato se vuoi sapere di più passami il comando, cmq è un portatile
<enzuccio> riavviare server X
<enzotib> enzuccio: da una shell di root: passwd nome-utente, e cambi la password
<Ab3L> roby_: e non hai sfarfallamenti o roba simile? di che pc si tratta? (marca e modello)
<roby_> no
<enzuccio> allora enzotib io riavvivo il pc metto kubuntu e poi?
<roby_> acer aspire5738zg
<enzuccio> mi da il login
<enzotib> enzuccio: riavvii scegliendo "recovery" da grub
<enzuccio> ok
<Ab3L> grazie roby_.
<enzuccio> la seonda opzione
<roby_> :)
<enzuccio> poi?
<enzotib> enzuccio: dovresti arrivare ad un menu testuale, dove puoi schegliere una shell di root
<enzotib> enzuccio: a quel punto dai il comando di prima (passwd nomeutente)
<enzuccio> poi?
<davidex87> ciao a tutti
<davidex87> chi mi aiuta con la webcam su skype capovolta?
<enzotib> enzuccio: una volta cambiata la password, prova a riavviare in modo normale e a mettere la password
<enzotib> la password nuova
<enzuccio> ok
<enzuccio> mo lo faccio e ti faccio sapere
<davidex87> chi mi aiuta con la webcam su skype capovolta?
<enzuccio> enzotib
<enzuccio> ho provato
<enzuccio> l'ho cambiata la password come hai detto tu
<enzuccio> da linea di comando tutto ok e quella la password
<enzuccio> ma con la schermata grafica mi fa la stessa cosa
<enzuccio> come faccio?
<enzuccio> cio roby_
<roby_> ciao
<enzuccio> roby scusami io ho installato kubuntu tutto a posto
<davidex87> chi mi aiuta con la webcam su skype capovolta?
<andrear> buongiorno ragazzi. Piccolo problema con torrent: mi da Permesso negato /media/ cartella che varia in base al nome del file
<andrear> ho provato a cambiare cartella di destinazione per i torrent (perché prima li avevo su una partizione montata su /media) ma non è cambiato nulla
<Guglielmo81> raga qualcuno saprebbe dirmi in che modo posso modificare il file rc.html di openbox in modo da trasportare le finestre nei vari desktop direttamente dalla tastiera? intendo il keybind... vorrei sapere qual'è la combinazione...??
<Guglielmo81> perfetto risolto con il SendtoDesktop*
<Guest82599> davide
<seccardo> buongiorno a tutti. Non riesco ad associare uno streaming video alla relativa applicazione su Firefox... non come vorrei almeno
<peppeuz> buongiorno! piccolo problema: ho reinstallato ubuntu sul pc ma mi sono dimenticato di specificare la mia partizione di Home come punto di /home. Posso farlo una volta installato o devo necessariamente reinstallare?
<devis> ciao
<devis> io ho un problema qualcuno in ascolto?
<daniele> ho installato la versione ubuntu 10.10 nelle prime due accensioni del pc la versione grafica funzionava, ora mi vede più la versione grafica
<daniele> qualcuno può aiutarmi a capire dove sia il problema?
<daniele> da schermata nera come terminale, startx non passa a modalità grafica
<ALiENr0x> salve a tutti scusate il disturbo, sapete dirmi come mai skype mi zoomma l'anteprima della mia webcam?  con programmi tipo chease funziona tutto normalmente! non capisco il motivo
<ALiENr0x> Grazie
<Kaos_One> da qualche tempo ormai 1 volta su 5 il mio notebook non mi parte.. ovvero resta con la schermata nera prima del bios e si sente che cerca di partire senza successo e sono costretto a staccare la spina e la batteria per qualche secondo... ora sapendo che tutto ciò non è normale... qualcuno di voi sa dirmi se è un semplice errore del bios dato da un arresto errato (premetto che l'ho sempre spento regolarmente, ma in genere se qua
<Kaos_One> ndo lo spengo, la cpu è impiegata nel 70-90% al riavvio mi dà questo problema...) oppure è un indizio che il mio portatile potrebbe non riaccendersi più da un giorno all'altro??
<_Tex_> qualcuno sa che tipo di codifica usa linux per il filesystem? es windows salva i nomi file come windows-1252, linux avrà unicode credo, ma quale codifica? utf 8 16 32
<enzotib> _Tex_: i nomi dei files?
<_Tex_> si
<enzotib> penso che li mantenga come sequenze di bytes, sta all'utente interpretarli secondo un particolare encoding
<_Tex_> mh non penso
<_Tex_> per il fatto che se nel filename inserisco il carattere "/" genero un errore
<_Tex_> quindi un check dei caratteri c'è
<enzotib> certo, / e \0 non sono consentiti, tutto ilresto è ok, ma / e \0 sono uguali in tutti gli encodings
<Holden> _Tex_, http://hektor.umcs.lublin.pl/~mikosmul/computing/articles/linux-unicode.html
<Holden> leggi "How Linux handles Unicode"
<_Tex_> enzotib si ok ma "/" equivale ad una determinata sequenza di byte nella codifica A ma una diversa nella codifica B, quindi il check del carattere lo farà con una specifica codifica
<_Tex_> holden leggo grazie
<enzotib> _Tex_: no, / è ascii, sottoinsieme comune di tutte le codifiche
<_Tex_> no enzotib ad esempio in utf-32 / non equivale alla stessa sequenza di byte ansi
<enzotib> _Tex_: dal link di Holden : For common Linux filesystems (ext2, ext3, ReiserFS, and other filesystems typical for Unices), information that a particular filesystem uses one encoding or another is not stored as a part of that filesystem. Only locale-controlling environment variables tell software that particular bytes should be displayed as one or another character.
<_Tex_> è utf-8 che è retrocompatibile con ansi
<enzotib> _Tex_: parlo di ascii, non ansi
<_Tex_> cmq grazie holden
<_Tex_> si, scusa
<_Tex_> enzo non ne ho la certezza
<_Tex_> perchè non ho mai usato utf-32
<_Tex_> ma
<_Tex_> in utf-32 ogni carattere è storato con 4 byte, mentre ascii 1 byte, quindi non può essere una codifica compatibile
<_Tex_> come ad esempio lo è iso8859-x con ascii
<_Tex_> cmq grazie holden, infatti avevo immaginato fosse così
<_Tex_> secondo te tutte le distro di linux si comportano allo stesso modo?
<enzotib> _Tex_: utf-32 è a lunghezza fissa (4 bytes) ma utf-8 e utf-16 sono a lunghezza variabile
<Holden> _Tex_, unix/linux usano per lo più utf-8 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unicode#Operating_systems
<_Tex_> enzotib xD quando fai una ricerca di una sequenza di byte che corrisponde ad un carattere devi avere una codifica di riferimento
<daniele> !list
<ubottu-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<_Tex_> ossia per generare l'errore di "/" devi controllare se nel filename ci sono i determinati 4 bytes se la codifica è utf32 o 1 byte per utf8
<enzotib> _Tex_: io certezze non ne ho, dalle poche cose che so escludo che utf-32 sia utilizzabile come codifica dei nomi di file, ma se usi una codifica a lunghezza variabile, l'una vale l'altra
<_Tex_> enzo le codifiche a lunghezza variabile non è detto che siano retrocompatibili con ascii
<_Tex_> ad esempio le varie versioni di iso-8859-X
<_Tex_> il carattere è "€" nell'ultima versione, nella prima versione ti uscirà un altro carattere, che hanno droppato per far spazio al simbolo dell'euro
<_Tex_> rimanendo comunque in un totale di 255 caratteri
<_Tex_> non so se mi sono spiegato
<enzotib> _Tex_: "In seguito al proliferare di codifiche proprietarie, l'ISO rilasciò uno standard denominato ISO 8859 contenente un'estensione a 8 bit del set ASCII."
<_Tex_> si ho detto una cassata, i caratteri sono di + di ascii
<Ciro> Rieccomi!!!!!!
<_Tex_> è giusto, ma il concetto espresso è corretto
<_Tex_> Destinata all'albanese, croato, italiano, polacco, rumeno, sloveno ed ungherese, ma utilizzabile anche per il finlandese, francese, tedesco ed irlandese (nuova ortografia). È stata posta maggiore attenzione alle lettere che non ai simboli. Il simbolo generico di valuta (¤) è stato sostituito dall'Euro (€).
<enzotib> _Tex_: i primi 127 caratteri sono uguali
<_Tex_> ma quindi sei certo che il range di ascii sia sempre invariato?
<enzotib> _Tex_: non ne sono certo, ma ragionevolmente convinto
<enzotib> _Tex_: ISO-8859-X lo dice wikipedia, e anche utf-8 che estende iso-8859-1
<enzotib> _Tex_: utf-8: "I primi 256 code point ricalcano esattamente quelli dell'ISO 8859-1."
<Ciro> Ho bisogno di parlare con almeno un esperto di ieee1394 connessa con os ubuntu studio
<_Tex_> ecco quindi se io scrivo un carattere 8859-2
<_Tex_> in utf-8 sarà un carattere diverso
<enzotib> _Tex_: chiedi a panda, lui lo sa :)
<_Tex_> però il problema non si pone giustamente per i caratteri pericolosi che dicevamo per il fs
<anna_> fim
<_Tex_> ossia / \ : ? < > | *
<_Tex_> che sono nel range ascii
<_Tex_> enzo, no ti sto dando ragione xD
<anna_> film
<enzotib> _Tex_: per quel che ne so, solo / e \0 (per etx*)
<enzotib> ext*
<enzotib> !list | anna_
<ubottu-it> anna_: questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<_Tex_> mi sono convinto che è come dici
<_Tex_> ovviamente con l'eccezione delle codifiche a numero di bytes costante
<mario360> !list
<ubottu-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<panda> enzotib: cosa so ?
<anna_> !list
<ubottu-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<_Tex_> panda se su linux i filename devono rispecchiare una codifica specifica oppure sono sequenze di byte generiche
<anna_> scusate dove posso scaricare dei film
<_Tex_> la conclusione è che la codifica rispecchiata è ascii, che offre il minimo per controllare caratteri che invalidano il filename, ossia / \ : * ecc
<enzotib> panda: tutto
<enzotib> anna_: non qui
<mario360> !list
<ubottu-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<_Tex_> quindi ad esempio utf-32 non può essere usato per i nomi dei file
<Ciro> devo scaricare da una telecamera delle immagine e non ci riesco
<panda> _Tex_: tecnicamente il limite non e' "linux", e' il filesystem, e anche : e * sono accettati come caratteri in un file.
<_Tex_> quindi l'unico carattere non accettato è / ?
<enzotib> _Tex_: l'ho detto più volte, per ext2/3/4 / e \0
<_Tex_> ok
<enzotib> _Tex_: quegli altri catatteri possono essere problematici per fat32 e/o ntfs e/o non-so
<_Tex_> si infatti
<_Tex_> pensavo a glob cmq *
<_Tex_> ma basterà escapare
<enzotib> _Tex_: certo, quello è un problema della shell, che è a un livello superiore
<_Tex_> ok grazie eh :D allora non devo paranoicamente preoccuparmi di codificare e decodificare tutto a caso
<gnubiagio98> qualcuni sa come si configura ipv6 dal network manager?
<enzotib> _Tex_: il problema è quando apri un rar, contenente file che ti dà uno con windows. A volte è necessario capire la codifica e trasformare i nomi dei file
<enzotib> _Tex_: io uso chardet e iconv per questo
<gnubiagio98> togli quei due punti, altrimenti _Tex_ non nota il messaggio
<Ciro> ho una Samsung VP-D10 connessa al pc tramite relativo cavo alla porta IEEE1394
<_Tex_> no lo vedo xD
<enzotib> gnubiagio98: affari suoi :)
<_Tex_> miranda mi alerta comunque
<gnubiagio98> qualcuno sa come si configura ipv6 dal network manager?
<_Tex_> enzotib php usa anche libmbfl che sembra sia più efficace di iconv per detectare le codifiche
<gnubiagio98> un momento, xchat dice che _Tex_ è offline, ma chatta l
<gnubiagio98> *chatta lo stesso
<_Tex_> gnubiagio98 believe in random
<gnubiagio98> _Tex_ che significa?
<_Tex_> oppure
<_Tex_> in random we trust
<gnubiagio98> ok, ma che significa?
<_Tex_> aha
<gnubiagio98> bb
<_Tex_> niente è una cosa che dico io
<gnubiagio98> ok, tu lo sai?
<_Tex_> quando metto in produzione dei programmi sperando che funzionino
<_Tex_> senza testare
<_Tex_> significa
<_Tex_> "abbi fede nella casualità"
<gnubiagio98> ok, ma tu sai come si configura ipv6 da network manager, o usi ipv4 anche tu?
<_Tex_> AHAHAH
<_Tex_> no io sono ancora v4
<gnubiagio98> allora ripeto la domanda di prima (a tutti)
<gnubiagio98> qualcuno sa come si configura ipv6 dal network manager?
<_Tex_> cmq è il tuo provider che ti assegna un v6, non è che puoi preferire uno all'altro
<_Tex_> se è quello che stai chiedendo
<gnubiagio98> ah
<gnubiagio98> ho moooooooooooooooooooolti altri problemi (uno per "o", come i risultati di ricerca su google)
<gnubiagio98> tu usi gtk-recordmyesktop?
<_Tex_> no io uso win :D
<_Tex_> cos'è recordmydesktop?
<_Tex_> screen capture?
<gnubiagio98> sì
<gnubiagio98> tu usi win
<gnubiagio98> ?
<Ciro> Vi orego, aiutatemi!!
<_Tex_> si ma mi sto preparando psicologicamente al passaggio
<Ciro> prego
<_Tex_> per ora uso ubuntu come server
<MatteoR> Salve
<Lorthirk> salve :)
<MatteoR> ciao Lorthirk
<enrylinux> ciao
<enrylinux> kubuntu 11.04 beta 2
<enrylinux> non mi parte da usb
<enrylinux> con unetbootin
<MatteoR> enrylinux: Ciao. Sei su ubuntu adesso?
<enrylinux> certo
<MatteoR> enrylinux: Allora ti conviene usare il "creatore di dischi di avvio"
<enrylinux> ma ho provato anche ubuntu natty 11.04 beta 1 e non parte
<enrylinux> ti spiego meglio
<attempt> ma di norma booti tranquillo da usb?
<enrylinux> si
<MatteoR> enrylinux: Ma hai fatto entrambi con unetbootin?
<enrylinux> si
<enrylinux> ora vi spiego meglio
<enrylinux> io ho due portatili
<enrylinux> su uno funzionano quello + nuovo
<enrylinux> e sull'altro vedo la schermata di unetbootin, facccio partire e poi mi si blocca
<enrylinux> ho provato ad aggiornare il bios del portatile
<enrylinux> ma nulla forse potrebbe essere un problema di scheda video nvidia
<enrylinux> cosa mi dite
<testam3nt> ciao a tutti
<MatteoR> enrylinux: Forse non supporta il kernel mode setting
<MatteoR> ciao testam3nt
<MatteoR> enrylinux: o forse una incompatibilità con il kernel nuovo
<enrylinux> quello l'ho pensato
<testam3nt> ragazzi cerco di inviare un file dal pc al cellulare tramite bluetooth ma mi spunta una finestra con questo errore : Impossibile completare l'operazione: Il demone Bluez non è in esecuzione - oppure - The error reported is: The name org.bluez was not provided by any .service files
<testam3nt> ho un modulo esterno usb
<enrylinux> se è un problema di kernel come risolverlo?
<MatteoR> testam3nt: "sudo service bluetooth restart" sul terminale e riprova
<testam3nt> MatteoR, non cambia niente
<testam3nt> tra l'altro
<testam3nt> la finestra non si chiude cliccando su ok
<MatteoR> enrylinux: sinceramente non mi viene in mente nulla se non la compilazione del kernel
<testam3nt> ripoppa all'infinito
<testam3nt> il titolo della finestra è Failed to set bluetooth power
<MatteoR> testam3nt: prima funzionava?
<testam3nt> no
<testam3nt> anzi
<testam3nt> non ricordo
<testam3nt> cercando tra i pacchetti
<testam3nt> ho blueman e bluez
<testam3nt> quindi penso che lo abbia già fatto in precedenza
<testam3nt> non ho cambiato nè cellulare nè dongle usb
<MatteoR> testam3nt: Ok. premi Alt+F2 e digita "bluetoothd" e riprd
<MatteoR> testam3nt: e riprova
<testam3nt> non so se ti può aiutare, ma su terminale digitando lsusb mi restituisce tra gli altri : Bus 003 Device 003: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)
<testam3nt> ormai la finestra è stabile
<testam3nt> dovrei staccare la penna usb
<testam3nt> e riattaccarla
<MatteoR> prova
<testam3nt> quanto amo questi metodi brutali :D
<enrylinux> smonta
<testam3nt> ok finalmente la finestra d'errore è scomparsa
<testam3nt> anche da lsusb
<testam3nt> attacco?
<testam3nt> o dò qualche comando prima?
<MatteoR> MatteoR: Riattacca e riprova
<MatteoR> testam3nt: riattacca e riprova
<testam3nt> ok riattaccata e "B" apparsa sulla barra
<testam3nt> però è opaca
<testam3nt> non so se mi spiego
<testam3nt> non è il solito colore, come se fosse spenta
<testam3nt> cliccando però ho 2 opzioni: spegni bluetooth e preferenze
<MatteoR> testam3nt: prova ad andare sulle preferenze e vediamo
<testam3nt> finestra con tastone centrale "accendi bluetooth"
<MatteoR> enrylinux: ma da usb si avvia? se tieni premuto il tasto shift quando compare lo sfondo viola durante il boot da usb succede qualcosa?
<testam3nt> ho cliccato, ma non succede niente ._.
<enrylinux> ora provo
<enrylinux> accendo l'altro portatile
<testam3nt> The name org.bluez was not provided by any .service files
<testam3nt> sempre questo errore
<testam3nt> anche se faccio browse da blueman
<enrylinux> acceso
<MatteoR> testam3nt: forse ti conviente reinstallare tutti i pacchetti del bluetooth e le relative diendenze
<MatteoR> enrylinux: hai fatto come ti ho detto?
<enrylinux> mi dice attached scsi removable disk
<testam3nt> il problema secondo me è bluez
<testam3nt> per togliere solo quello?
<Panaclerio> non riesco a far aprire i pdf a firefox, me li scarica e per aprirli devo sempre cercare il file nel filesystem
<MatteoR> Panaclerio: puoi scegliere di aprirli direttamente oppure installarti qualche plug-in come quello proprietario di Adobe Reader per leggerli direttamente dal tuo browser
<MatteoR> testam3nt: dal gestore pacchetti reinstalla bluez
<testam3nt> ok
<enrylinux> nulla
<MatteoR> enrylinux: hai provato tenere premuto il tasto shift durante il boot?
<gma500> buona sera a tutti, c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi ad installare i driver video della gma500  su natty 11.04?
<enrylinux> si
<gma500> enrylinux grazie, spero di riuscirci con te perchè è una settimana che reinstallo a rotta di collo
<MatteoR> enrylinux: non so che altro dirti mi dispiace
<testam3nt> The error reported is: The name org.bluez was not provided by any .service files
<enrylinux> io di solito faccio sempre da solo ma questo è abbastanza grosso come problema
<testam3nt> MatteoR, hai idea di come avviare il demone bluez?
<MatteoR> dovrebbe essere bluetoothd il comando, ma il problema sembra un altro
<MatteoR> faccio una ricerca
<gma500> qualcuno può aiutarmi ad installare i driver video della gma500  su natty 11.04?
<enrylinux> comunque se tengo premuto shift vedo che parte syslinux
<renzi> buonasera a tutti... ragazzi mi spiegate se è possibile installare office 2010 su ubuntu? ho letto qualcosa e sembra che serva il metodo della macchina virtuale.. è complicato o fattibile?
<gma500> nessuno sà/può aiutarmi ad installare i driver video della gma500  su natty 11.04
<gma500> può aiutarmi ad installare i driver video della gma500  su natty 11.04
<gma500> chi può aiutarmi ad installare i driver video della gma500  su natty 11.04?
<maddler> gma500: hai ripetuto la stessa domanda 4 volte in 3 minuti...
<maddler> gma500: se qualcuni avesse potuto/voluto non credi che avrebbe risposto?
<MatteoR> enrylinux: ok, dovrebbe chiederti la lingua. se premi F
<gma500> maddler scusa, è la prima volta che uso linux e vengo in chat
<MatteoR> enrylinux: scusa cancella quello che ho scritto dopo il punti
<MatteoR> punto
<Alex99> ciao, come posso estrarre un archivio rar?
<enrylinux> la mpeggia su boot e poi riparte la schermata di unetbootin
<enrylinux> lampeggia
<MatteoR> enrylinux: ma forse ti conviene fare con il "creatore di dischi di avvio". Anch'io con unetbootin ho avuto problemi, invece con l'altro funzionava benissimo
<enrylinux> il fatto è che su uno funziona
<enrylinux> ed è sempre unetbootin
<testam3nt> provo a riavviare, chissà
<testam3nt> a dopo
<Panaclerio> MatteoR, dove lo trovo il plugin? nel repository?
<MatteoR> Panaclerio anche nel software center
<attempt> Alex99 con unrar
<attempt> !unrar
<ubottu-it> Factoid 'unrar' not found
<enrylinux> rar
<attempt> !rar
<ubottu-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/FormatiProprietari#head-05a28f01b4a66c3427e63e27bd2c2b500b292a3b
<enrylinux> file -roller
<MatteoR> Panaclerio digita adobe reader sulla barra di ricerca e lo trovi sicuramente
<Alex99> grazie. a dir la verità ho provato a rinominarlo in zip. ma non riesco ad estrarlo.
<attempt> installi unrar. unrar x nomefile dalla dir in terminale.
<attempt> man unrar per vedere come usarlo una volta installato
<attempt> visto che ci sei installa pure unzip.
<maddler> gma500: non vedo cosa c'entri con il ripetere a raffica una richiesta
<Alex99> rar: l'ho installato. ma ora devo estrarre a mano o lo fa in automatico?
<MatteoR> Alex99 una volta installato unrar e unzip puoi estrarre i file rar e zip usando il gestore pacchetti
<gma500> maddler non conosco in che modo si deve postare e per far vedere che c'è una richiesta d'aiuto credevo fosse giusto postare spesso per farla risaltare, tutto qui...
<Alex99> sto provando col gestore. mi manca unzip
<gma500> maddler grazie comunque, testo l'ennesima ed aleatoria gioda trovata in giro per i forum. buona serata ;-)
<MatteoR> gma500: Sì, ma postando più volte intasi il canale. Tra l'altro il canale è loggato, quindi chiunque può andare a vedere cosa è stato detto in questo canale
<testam3nt> niente
<testam3nt> sempre lo stesso errore
<MatteoR> testam3nt: apri il terminale
<testam3nt> fatto
<MatteoR> digita "sudo service bluetooth stop && sudo service dbus restart && sudo service bluetooth start"
<MatteoR> senza virgolette
<testam3nt> non è stata una buona idea
<MatteoR> testam3nt: perchè?
<testam3nt> schermo nero
<testam3nt> con cursore lampeggiante in alto a sinistra
 * testam3nt back
<MatteoR> qualche conflitto forse
<enrylinux> riavvia
<MatteoR> riavvia
<testam3nt> già fatto
<testam3nt> provo a fermare prima bluetooth
<testam3nt> stoppato e riavviato il servizio bluetooth
<enrylinux> ora non hai schermata nera
<testam3nt> nu
<testam3nt> idee?
<enrylinux> ma trova il cellulare
<testam3nt> mi sa che ti sei perso qualche passaggio :D
<testam3nt> mi dà errore il demone bluez
<testam3nt> The error reported is: The name org.bluez was not provided by any .service files
<testam3nt> sto sclerando
<testam3nt> questo è l'errore
<MatteoR> testam3nt: da terminale "hcitool scan" cosa ti dice?
<testam3nt> trova il mio cellulare
<enrylinux> se il demone Bluez non è in esecuzione, bisogna controllare da Sistema > Preferenze > Applicazioni d'avvio, il bluetooth;  vedi se Gestore Bluetooth - Applet gestore bluetooth è spuntato, se non è spuntato, metti la spunta e riavvia il pc.
<testam3nt> tutto ciò che riguarda bt è già avviato e spuntato
<enrylinux> scusa ma l'errore cosa dice
<testam3nt> <testam3nt> The error reported is: The name org.bluez was not provided by any .service files
<MatteoR> testam3nt: con il comando che ti ho dato funzionava?
<testam3nt> MatteoR, dando quel comando trova il mio cellulare
<testam3nt> quando però faccio bluetooth-sendto
<testam3nt> non fa alcuna ricerca
<MatteoR> testam3nt: Vuol dire che la scheda funzia
<MatteoR> testam3nt: hai provato a fare il pairing?
<testam3nt> negativo
<MatteoR> testam3nt: con send-to senza pairing non funziona
<testam3nt> stessa cosa se faccio bluetooth-wizard
<testam3nt> non trova alcun dispositivo
<testam3nt> da terminale conosci qualche comando per sendare files?
<testam3nt> magari mettendo l'indirizzo del cellulare
<testam3nt> perchè lo scan lo fa
<testam3nt> MatteoR, credo che il fulcro di tutto sia quell'errore
<MatteoR> sì pensavo che fosse dbus il problema
<MatteoR> a proposito, tu lo vedi dal monitor di sistema?
<testam3nt> dbus daemon e launcher
<gnubiagio98> qualcuno di voi conosce una lista di server proxy senza autenticazione?
<gnubiagio98> ma perché le domande più importanti che faccio le faccio sempre di notte?
<gnubiagio98> cavolo!
<gnubiagio98> c'è qualcuno?
<testam3nt> quasi
<gnubiagio98> tu conosci una lista di proxy anonimi senza autenticazione?
<MatteoR> gnubiagio98: http://www.srn.it/anonimo/ qua
<gnubiagio98> sono senza autenticazione?
<MatteoR> gnubiagio98: sì, sono quelli per mantenere l'anonimato e mascherare il proprio IP
<MatteoR> gnubiagio98:  ci sono dei link per varie liste. C'è solo l'imbarazzo della scelta
<gnubiagio98> ok
<MatteoR> gnubiagio98: Occhio però che i proxy non supportano connessioni https, quindi le informazioni che viaggiano dal tuo pc al proxy sono in chiaro
<gnubiagio98> in chiaro che significa?
<MatteoR> gnubiagio98: che non sono cifrate o codificate (non sono protette)
<gnubiagio98> ah
<gnubiagio98> comunque sui siti vorrei gli ip dei proxy o il proxy.pac, ma io non li trovo
<gnubiagio98> niente
<gnubiagio98> MatteoR
<MatteoR> gnubiagio98: scusa molti proxy lì sono chiusi. Ho visto adesso
<MatteoR> gnubiagio98: Qui ce ne sono molti
<MatteoR> gnubiagio98: http://nntime.com/
<gnubiagio98> sono pubbilici e gratis?
<Zinedine> Ciao a tutti! Cosa devo installare per poter effettuare il down load degli mp3 dal pc sul il cellulare nokia 2323 classic? Ho la 10.04.
<MatteoR> gnubiagio98: non ho mai provato
<MatteoR> gnubiagio98: non lo so
<gnubiagio98> Zinedine lo colleghi tramite usb e sposti i file sui cellulari
<Zinedine> ma no lo riconosce. Dovrei installare il software nokia ovi ma è solo per windows
<roby_> non lo conosce ?
<MatteoR> gnubiagio98: se dobbiamo continuare questa conversazione, ci conviene spostarci su ubuntu-it-chat
<roby_> ststrano, cmq puoi sempre provare bluetooth
<roby_> Zinedine, che nokia è ?
<Zinedine> 2323 classic
<testam3nt> Zinedine, è una sera che sto sclerando a sistemare il bluetooth per mandare due file dal pc al cellulare
<testam3nt> spero tu sia più fortunato
<testam3nt> qualcuno ricorda dove trovare o come si chiama il file di configurazione di obexftp?
<roby_> Zinedine, ma hai già provato a connetterlo ?
 * MatteoR Vado. Notte a tutti
<roby_> testam3nt, a measta configurare il nuovo dispositivo ed esplorarlo e quindi accettare i file
<roby_> a me basta* testam3nt
<Zinedine> Sì, ma via cavo il pc non lo riconosce, mentre via bluetooth non ho installato i pacchetti sul pc
<roby_> su ubuntu hai il blooetooth ?
<testam3nt> roby_,  a me no, mi dà questo errore : The error reported is: The name org.bluez was not provided by any .service files
<testam3nt> sto provando con obexftp
<Zinedine> Mi dice nessun adattatore bluetooth presente..
<roby_> Zinedine, quindi non c'è
<Zinedine> Infatti, roby, speravo di poterlo collegare via cavo, ma evidentemente devo installare qualcosa sul pc..
<roby_> ma quando lo colleghlla ?i non succede nu
<roby_> quando lo colleghi non succede nulla ?
<roby_> esempio, il mio mi chiede se devo usarlo come memoria di massa o connessione di rete
<roby_> il cell
<Zinedine> roby, inserendo il cavo usb non appare nessuna icona, è come se niente fosse..
<roby_> e tra lecconessioni di rete ? nuova connessione a banda larga ?
<Zinedine> tra le connessioni di rete, c'è solo la mia internet key, con la quale sono connesso ora..
<roby_> non saprei, magari lo vede come connesioni e se vedessi tra le opzioni del tel potresti mettere le opzioni di memoria di massa come tipo di funzionamento per connessione al pc, ma non so che dirti
<roby_> notte a tutti, devo andare
<Zinedine> ok, roby, grazie cmq
<Zinedine> vado via anch'io, buona notte a tutti!
#ubuntu-it 2011-04-17
<enzuccio> salve
<enzuccio> ho un problema quando avvio kubuntu dalla schermata grafica iniziale mi richiede la password io gliela fornisco ma niente fa finta di caricare e mi rimanda alla stessa pagina invece tramite console inserisco user name e password e mi fa il login   xche??????????????????
<enzuccio> c'è un modo per farsì che nn mi chieda più la password all'inizio????
<enzuccio> c'è nessuno???
<Lorthirk> enzuccio: quale password intendi??
<Lorthirk> quella di gdm o quella del portafoglio?
<alnuvola> buongiorno qualcuno ha mai usato nessus
<lp_> ciao,non riesco piu a far partire google earth su ubuntu! qualcuno conosce la soluzione?
<alnuvola> cioè cosa succede
<massimo18> Buona Domenica
<akis24> ciao
<Lorthirk> ciao a te
<alnuvola> qualcuno conosce qualche guida per msfconsole
<enzotib> alnuvola: cos'è?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<alnuvola> il l interfaccia a riga di comando per metaexploit
<alnuvola> ne hai mai sentito parlare enzotib
<alnuvola> premetto che nn voglio fare nulla di illegale la mia è solo cuorisità informatica
<enzotib> alnuvola: non è nei repo?
<alnuvola> no però c'è il pacchetto bello è pronto da compilare
<alnuvola> piu che altro volevo sapere l utilizzo
<enzotib> alnuvola: mai sentito
<alnuvola> enzotib nn hai mai sentito neanche parlare di nessus
<enzotib> no
<alnuvola> nessus è interessantissimo .. misura la sicurezza della rete del sistema facendoti un elenco della vulnerabilità
<Stanwell> buon giorno a tutti
<Stanwell> ragazzi ho scaricato qualche archivio contenente dei files per cambiare il login screen
<bunga> Stanwell, potresti aiutarmi con un piccolo problema di plug in flash player? pls
<Stanwell> ma dentro non c'erano info su come installarli
<Stanwell> bunga posso provare
<bunga> non riesco manco a scaricarlo dalla pagina di adobe
<Stanwell> non ti prometto niente
<bunga> mah
<bunga> non c'è verso
<Stanwell> chromium o firefox'
<Stanwell> ?
<bunga> Download plug-in for 64-bit Linux (TAR.GZ, 4.1 MB
<bunga> chrome
<bunga> palle
<Stanwell> sei su 64bit?
<bunga> si
<bunga> credo
<bunga> :)
<bunga> cmq si
<Stanwell> sicuro?
<bunga> sicura semmai
<Stanwell> "credo" non è una risposta valida XD
<bunga> uff
<bunga> si sicura
<Stanwell> ottimo
<bunga> spetta un attimo
<Stanwell> non mi muovo
<bunga> eccomi
<bunga> si insomma credo di aver fatto una gran cazzata visto che non mi funziona piú nemmeno youtube
<bunga> aiuto!
<Stanwell> certo che la gente è furbissima
<Stanwell> un tizio ha messo una guida su youtube
<Stanwell> su come fare funzionare flash
<Stanwell> AHAHAH
<enzotib> bunga: è sufficiente installare il pacchetto flashplugin-installer
<bunga> cioè?
<jester-> scusate  ma il fpash che c'è nei repo non vi arba?
<enzotib> bunga: e rimuovere eventuale altre schifezze installate nei tentativi
<jester-> garba*
<Stanwell> enzotib, leggevo che quella installa la32bit
<bunga> jester-, mi dici come fare pls
<bunga> enzotib, esatto
<bunga> ma non so come fare -.-
<enzotib> Stanwell: non ho sentito utenti 64 bit lamentarsi, qui
<bunga> ora so solo che mi dice missing plug in
<enzotib> bunga: apri un terminale e scrivi: dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|nsplugin'
<bunga> sob
<bunga> oh finalmente
<enzotib> !pastebin | bunga
<ubottu-it> bunga: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> bunga: comincia a dare sto comando e incolla la risposta nel pastebinnno dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<bunga> http://paste.ubuntu.com/595084/
<Stanwell> forse conflitto tra i due?
<bunga> eh
<bunga> presumo
<bunga> -.-
<enzotib> bunga: ma non ha mai funzionato youtube?
<bunga> certo che sí
<bunga> solo oggi mi dava un msg di updatare e io cogliona l'ho fatto
<enzotib> e da quando non funziona più? eventi corelati?
<enzotib> correlati*
<bunga> premetto che sono un'inetta totale
<bunga> ma tanto per iniziare non apriva nemmeno faccialibro
<enzotib> bunga: sudo apt-get purge flashplugin64-installer
<bunga> proviamo
<enzotib> bunga: e poi: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<jester-> bunga: sudo dpkg --purge nspluginwrapper flashplugin64-installer   flashplugin-installer
<bunga> http://paste.ubuntu.com/595085/
<jester-> poi <enzotib> bunga: e poi: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<bunga> che vor díii???
<enzotib> bunga: hai eseguito il primo comando?
<rorro007> ciao a tutti,scusate la domanda come faccio a importare su evolution un file csv con ubuntu 10.10
<bunga> enzotib, si ma non mi fa fare niente
<bunga> leggi il paste
<bunga> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/595085/
<enzotib> bunga: devi chiudere il gestore pacchetti, se ce l'hai aperto
<bunga> non é aperto -.-
<enzotib> bunga: è aperto software center?
<bunga> no
<bunga> almeno non compare come aperto
<enzotib> bunga: pgrep -fl apt
<bunga> 2583 /usr/bin/python /usr/sbin/aptd
<bunga> 2603 /usr/bin/python /usr/sbin/aptd
<enzotib> bunga: pgrep -fl 'pack|pkg'
<bunga> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/595087/
<enzotib> bunga: uhm, hai ancora l'installazione del pacchetto precente in corso da qualche parte?
<bunga> probabile
<bunga> forse se riavvio é meglio
<enzotib> bunga: se non hai altro modo di interrompere o completare, allora meglio che riavvii
<bunga> riavvio
<bunga> a dopo
<Stanwell> ragazzi ho scaricato qualche archivio contenente dei files per cambiare il login screen, quali un .desktop, un .xml ed un una immagine
<Stanwell> dove andrebbero piazzati?
<enzotib> Stanwell: dove li hai scaricati? sul sito non ci sono istruzioni? e nell'archivio nemmeno?
<Stanwell> nell'archivio e sul sito nessuna info
<Stanwell> il sito era qualcosa tipo
<Stanwell> gnomelook
<enzotib> Stanwell: in genere i temi si copiano tali quali, senza scompattarli in una certa directory, mi pare
<Stanwell> ricordi quale?
<bunga> rieccomi
<jester-> Stanwell: prova a trascinare la tar nella finestra temi
<enzotib> bunga: cominciamo con sudo apt-get update
<Stanwell> jester-, quella sotto "aspetto"?
<jester-> Stanwell: yesss
<Stanwell> provo
<bunga> allora ho rimosso flash player plugin 64 bit alpha installer tanto per iniziare
<bunga> enzotib, W: Failed to fetch http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/dists/stable/non-free/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<bunga> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Stanwell> jester-, Sembra che «CompetingEntities» non sia un tema valido.
<enzotib> bunga: no problem, repo esterni che hai, non importa
<bunga> non ho niente da aggiornare
<jester-> Stanwell: non è compatibile
<bunga> enzotib, tutto aggiornato
<enzotib> bunga: ok, installa flashplugin-installer, ora
<bunga> su youtube sempre missing plugin
<Stanwell> jester-, però quelli sono temi di sistema, il mio è solo un login screen
<bunga> fatto
<Stanwell> pensi sia lo stesso?
<bunga> enzotib, grazie :)
<jester-> Stanwell: sono due cose diversse
<bunga> risolto
<jester-> Stanwell: c'è una gui per cambiare il login screen a ricordarsi come si chiama
<enzotib> bunga: bene
<bunga> enzotib, non sono mai stata una cima con i comandi -.-
<enzotib> bunga: vedo :)
<bunga> lol
<Stanwell> jester-, gdm2?
<bunga> sennó che ci state a fare voi qui!
<bunga> vi do qualcosa da fare ng ng ng
<bunga> ciao a tutti...
<enzotib> Stanwell: mi pare gdm2setup
<enzotib> Stanwell: ma non è nei repo
<Stanwell> ciao bunga
<jester-> Stanwell: si nella 10.10 c'è la gui ma non ricordo il nome
<Stanwell> provo intanto con gdm2setup
<mrtpopo> ciao a tutti
<Stanwell> enzotib, dopo aver fatto l'update
<Stanwell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/595091/
<Stanwell> jester-, spremiti le meningi :D
<jester-> Stanwell: senza spremere è il repo farlocco
<Stanwell> :P
<enzotib> Stanwell: c'è solo per karmic è lucid, se guardi http://ppa.launchpad.net/gdm2setup/gdm2setup/ubuntu/dists/
<Stanwell> uff
<Stanwell> vabe niente
<Stanwell> mi accontento di cambiare immagine
<Stanwell> enzotib, a quali maledizioni andrei incontro se provo ad installarlo lo stesso?
<Stanwell> ragazzi stacco
<Stanwell> buona domenica a tutti
<pa> salve
<pa> domanda
<pa> esiste un opzione di xterm che gli setti la current directory?
<pa> esempio
<pa> se sono in /foo/bar/whatever e lancio xterm -e, la shell si trova quella come current directory, immagino
<sweet> ciao a tutti
<sweet> per un 64 bit ci sono repos per sopcast?
<sweet> parlo della 10.10
<jester-> nei repo ufficiali no sopcast
<sweet> nemmeno con ppa, almeno per 64 bit
<jester-> sweet: sconsigliamo caldamente repo non uggiciali, se poi uno vuole taroccare lo fa a suo rischio e pericolo
<jester-> non ufficiali*
<sweet> l'unica procedura che ho trovato non funziona, in manuale intendo, visto che mi chiede librerie che tra le altre cose sono già presenti
<sweet> certo, ma almeno con i pacchetti deb
<sweet> scusa la curiosità, ma che significva a suo rischio e pericolo? intendi la stabilità?
<jester-> sweet: non è raro vedere sistemi andare a bottane usando ppa & co:
<sweet> mi ritengo fortunato dunque, almeno fino ad ora
<sweet> qui però ho appena in stallato la 10.10
<sweet> niente ppa per il momento
<sweet> solo che non posso vedere il sopcast e devo ripiegare sulla 10.04
<ubuser> ciao scusate ma come posso abilitare lo scaling della cpu con i nuovi ubuntu?
<ubuser> vedo che il modulo acpi-cpufreq non è più presente quindi non posso usare /sys/devices/cpu..../scaling_governor
<ubuser> ho provato con cpufreq-selector ma quando cambio il governor ad una cpu l'altra schizza al massimo e viceversa
<ubuser> ho un core2-duo
<ubuser> nello specifico mi riferisco ad ubuntu 11.04
<pa> ubuser, con cpu applet a me lo fa scegliere
<pa> da gnome
<ubuser> non ci sono più le applet con unity
<pa> ah, 11.04
<pa> scusa
<pa> comunque
<pa> puoi ancora usare gnome
<FloodBotIt1> pa: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<ubuser> aspetta provo a caricare un gnome-panel su unity
<pa> ubuser, al login se scegli il vecchio desktop mode
<pa> dovrebbe partirti gnome o chi per lui
<ubuser> niente
<ubuser> non funziona neppure quello
<ubuser> regola sempre una cpu alla volta
<pa> ah si
<pa> å vero
<pa> e' vero
<pa> infatti io tengo 2 applets
<pa> una per ogni core
<pa> su amd invece le regola insieme
<ubuser> ah no ok ora le ha regolate devo essermi sbagliato la prima volta
<ubuser> però non è una grande soluzione
<ubuser> dovrei tenere un gnome-panel dentro unity per fare il cpu-scaling
<pa> be io conto di continuare ad usare gnome, quindi risolvo il problema :)
<ubuser> io voglio un comodo rimedio flessibile da shell così lo metto dove voglio
<MatteoR> ubuser: uoi ripetermi il problema?
<MatteoR> *puoi
<ubuser> MatteoR: non riesco sulla 11.04 a fare lo scaling su entrambe le cpu
<ubuser> da shell
<ubuser> se lo abilito su una l'altra perde la configurazione e ritorna alla massima frequenza (quindi immagino con governor performance)
<MatteoR> !natty
<ubottu-it> Factoid 'natty' not found
<pa> ubuser, come lo fai?
<pa> comando
<ubuser> cpufreq-selector -c numero -g conservative
<pa> aha.. e quindi quando fai -c 1 , la 0 si resetta?
<ubuser> la cosa strana è che non ho le directory /sys/devices/cpu{0,1}/cpufreq/...
<pa> e' strano che le applet di gnome funzionino allora
<ubuser> pa: si esatto
<ubuser> ho visto che il modulo acpi-cpufreq è compilato staticamente nel kernel ma questo è strano perchè se così fosse quelle directory dovrei averle
<pa> ubuser, quella directory non ce l+ho nemmeno su 10.10 comunque
<ubuser> a meno che ubuntu non usi qualche meccanismo diverso da debian
<pa> magari proc/acpi/processor/CPUx
<pa> non saprei
<ubuser> no quella è un altra cosa
<pa> sys/devices/system/cpu
<pa> su 10.10 sono qui
<dany_> Qualcuno esperto di VirtualBOx?
<ubuser> pa: doh! Tutto questo casino perchè ricordavo male il path T_T
<pa> find is your friend:)
<MatteoR> dany_: Dimmi pure a me
<MatteoR> ubuser: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=386455.0
<dany_> matteor
<MatteoR> ubuser: trovato
<dany_> ascolta
<dany_> mi sono creato in virtual box XP
<dany_> sono finalmente riuscito a crearmi la cartella condivisa
<dany_> pero i files li posso solo vedere, non copiarli o spostarli
<dany_> mi dice "Autorizzazione negata "
<ubuser> MatteoR: si grazie volevo fare quello ma come mi ha fatto notare pa sbagliavo il path e quindi non trovavo i file
<MatteoR> dany_: ah capisco
<MatteoR> dany_: si tratta di mettere una spunta nelle impostazioni
<dany_> illuminami
<dany_> ma dove? in xp virtuale o ubuntu?
<MatteoR> dany_: Ti dico passo per passo, anche se non ho con me vbox adesso
<dany_> ah ! forse "Permetti ad altri utenti di creare e eliminare..."?
<MatteoR> dany_: proprio quello
<dany_> azz
<dany_> asp
<dany_> provo
<dany_> rimani qui metteo?
<MatteoR> dany_: certo
<dany_> ok
<dany_> aspetto che faccio
<dany_> lol mi si è bloccato tutto
<MatteoR> dany_: ah bene
<dany_> no mattero
<dany_> matteo
<dany_> non funge
<dany_> Impossibile copiare xxx: Accesso negato"
<MatteoR> dany_: Ma devi andare nei menu delle macchine virtuali. Sei andato lì? Oppure hai fatto da win xp virtuale?
<dany_> Conotrllare che il disco non sia pieno o protetto di scrittura
<dany_> ho fatto da Ubuntu
<dany_> proprietà cartella cndivisa
<dany_> ah, dici proprio il menu in VirtualBox?
<MatteoR> sì
<dany_> uhm
<MatteoR> dany_: Probabilemente quando hai settato la cartella condivisa hai spuntato su sola lettura
<dany_> uhmmmmmm
<dany_> asp
<dany_> ke riavvio xp
<MatteoR> dany_: spegni xp
<dany_> si
<MatteoR> dany_: poi selezioni la macchina virtuale (non avviarla)
<MatteoR> dany_: clicchi su impostazioni
<MatteoR> dany_: e, nel menù a sinistra, trovi "cartelle condivise"
<dany_> hai ragione
<dany_> c'era "solo lettura" selezionato
<dany_> proviamo adesso
<MatteoR> dany_: prova ora
<MatteoR> dany_: dovrebbe fungere
<dany_> bloccato ancora lol
<dany_> ...
<MatteoR> dany_: Installato le guest additions?
<ubuser> MatteoR, pa: niente ancora problemi anche se gli imposto conservative\ondemand e la giusta frequenza minima continua a fare come vuole e a fare
<dany_> certro
<ubuser> scaling solo su una cpu
<MatteoR> ubuser: che processore hai?
<MatteoR> dany_: La cartella che hai creato su Ubuntu esiste?
<dany_> certo!
<ubuser> un core2 duo
<dany_> è la cartella Documenti cmq
<ubuser> t5550
<dany_> ma io vedo la cartelle  e files dentro cmq!
<ubuser> *t5500
<MatteoR> dany_: Usa una vuota. Le cartelle Documenti, ecc davano rogne anche a me
<dany_> uhm
<dany_> provo a metter una cartella della scrivania
<ubuser> MatteoR: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/595121/
<MatteoR> ubuser: sono entrambe in stato "conservative" da quello che c'è scritto
<MatteoR> ubuser: entrambe alla stessa frequenza
<ubuser> da cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep MHz comunque mi dice che solo uno dei due sta andando a 1.66GHz l'altro va a 996MHz
<ubuser> si ma non dovrebbero andare a quella frequenza
<ubuser> dovrebbero andare a 996MHz
<MatteoR> ubuser: non puoi fare due comandi con governor powersave?
<ubuser> non voglio powersave
<MatteoR> ubuser: powersave porta al minimo la frequenza
<MatteoR> ubuser: come vorresti tu
<ubuser> e la lascia li
<ubuser> io voglio che aumenti quando c'è necessità
<MatteoR> ubuser: ondemand allora
<ubuser> uguale
<dany_> matteo , niente
<dany_> stesso errore
<ubuser> intendo uguale a conservative non a powersave
<ubuser> ah ecco spiegato il mistero. Un processo multithread è impazzito e quindi portava i due core al massimo
<ubuser> syndaemon mai sentito
<MatteoR> ubuser: killalo
<MatteoR> ubuser: mai sentito
<ubuser> si fatto
<ubuser> ora sono a posto le frequenze
<ubuser> mi sembrava strano che non facesse scaling con tutti i parametri corretti :P
<MatteoR> ubuser: ok, bene. Per questo non capivo perchè le frequenze non variavano
<pa> che differenza c'e' tra conservative e ondemand?
<ubuser> pa: conservative tende a cambiare meno la frequenza rispetto ad ondemand da qua il nome
<pa> ah capito
<ubuser> ondemand la aumenta anche se per un nanosecondo fai qualcosa di vagamente pesante invece conservative no
<dany_> mattep che devo fare?
<MatteoR> pa: diciamo che con on demand il cambiamento è molto
<pa> in realta a me ondemand sembra piuttosto non-reattiva
<MatteoR> dany_: hai provato a cambiare cartella?
<ubuser> pa: è più reattiva di conservative
<dany_> si
<dany_> una cartella in scrivania
<ubuser> la mia frase l'ho estremizzata ;)
<MatteoR> dany_: Ok, hai provato?
<dany_> si!
<dany_> nn va!
<dany_> stesso errore!
<ubuser> ciao vado grazie a tutti e due
<MatteoR> dany_: Provo a vedere. ho qui un pc con vbox
<dany_> ok
<dany_> ho messo tutti i permessi possibili sia su ubuntu che nelle impostazioni di VisrtualBox
<MatteoR> dany_: Ok, per quella cartella hai messo i permessi di lettura e scrittura per il gruppo vbox?
<dany_> !!!
<dany_> nn c'è il "gruppo vbox"
<dany_> a parte il mio account su ubuntu in effetti ne vedo altri ma nn "vbox"
<MatteoR> dany_: vboxusers
<dany_> neanke
<MatteoR> dany_: hai vbox OSE edition o quella proprietaria di Oracle?
<dany_> oracle
<dany_> 4.0
<MatteoR> dany_: eppure io ho questo gruppo
<dany_> ma per vedere sto gruppo devo fare proprietà della cartella che voglio condividiere vero?
<dany_> e poi in Permessi?
<dany_> giustpo?
<MatteoR> dany_: Click destro sulla cartella (da ubuntu) e proprietà
<MatteoR> dany_: sezione permessi
<dany_> si
<MatteoR> dany_: dove c'è scritto gruppo, per ultimo, c'è vboxusers
<MatteoR> dany_: ci deve essere perchè te lo crea durante l'installazione
<MatteoR> dany_: Non è proprio ultimo nella lista, ma tra gli ultimi
<dany_> nn c'è vboxuser
<MatteoR> dany_: Ok, prendi un terminale
<dany_> ok
<MatteoR> dany_: digita "addgroup vboxusers"
<dany_> !!!!!!!!!!!
<dany_> addgroup vboxusers
<dany_> ?????
<MatteoR> dany_: Ok, ora vai in sistema>amministrazione>utenti e gruppi
<dany_> ok
<dany_> eh
<MatteoR> dany_: selezioni il tuo e clicchi su impostazioni avanzate
<MatteoR> dany_: no scusa
<dany_> ok trovato
<MatteoR> dany_: gestisci gruppi
<dany_> aggiungi e ho trovato "vboxuser"
<MatteoR> dany_: clicca su vboxusers e clicca su proprietà
<dany_> in "membri del gruppo" devo cliccare il mio principale?
<MatteoR> dany_: metti il tuo
<MatteoR> dany_: poi chiudi tutto e setta i permessi sulla cartella
<MatteoR> dany_: per il gruppo vboxusers
<dany_> no asp
<dany_> fermo fdermo
<MatteoR> dany_: dimmi
<dany_> cmq nn lo trovo in Permessi delle cartella condivisa
<dany_> ?!?!!
<MatteoR> dany_: chiudi la finestra e riaprila. non è aggiornata
<dany_> ho fatto
<MatteoR> dany_: hai trovato adesso?
<enzotib> sera
<dany_> no
<MatteoR> ciao enzotib
<dany_> ankora nn lo vedo nella lista
<enzotib> ciao MatteoR
<MatteoR> enzotib: Ti prego puoi aiutarmi a risolvere con dany il suo problema?
<dany_> matteor
<enzotib> vediamo
<MatteoR> enzotib: Tu hai più esperienza di me
<dany_> matteo
<dany_> in Uteni e gruppi
<MatteoR> dany_: sì
<dany_> vedo tantissimi altri Utenu
<dany_> Utenti
<enzotib> qual è il problema?
<dany_> che non compaioni poi nella lista di  utenti di Proprietà cartella
<MatteoR> dany_: sì sono di sistema
<dany_> non solo vboxuser...
<dany_> ok
<dany_> ma kome faccio ad "aggiungerli" ai utenti visibili della lista di permessi di proprietrà cartella?
<MatteoR> dany_: ma hai aggiunto un utente o un gruppo? Non so cosa hai fatto
<dany_> io in Gruppi discponibili nel sistena ho semplkicemnete fatto proprietà su vboxuser
<dany_> e poi sinceramente nn so kosa fare
<MatteoR> dany_: spunti il tuo utente e clicchi su ok
<dany_> eh
<dany_> e basta?
<dany_> nn lo vedo cmq nella lista delle Proprietà delal cartella che voglio condividere
<dany_> o intendi che che "compreso" nel mio gruppo Dany?
<MatteoR> dany_: prova ad fare un logout e rientra
<dany_> da ubuntu?
<MatteoR> dany_: mi stavo dimenticando di questo particolare
<dany_> da ubuntu?
<MatteoR> dany_: sì
<dany_> ok
<dany_> asp
<dany> matteo
<MatteoR> dany: prova a setttare i permessi ora
<dany> si infatti
<dany> aspetta pero
<dany> il gruppo è "vboxuser" o "vboxusers"? uno l'ho creato io per prova
<MatteoR> dany: vboxusers
<dany> oki
<dany> aspetta
<dany> proviamo ...
<MatteoR> dany: gli hai messo i permessi di lettura e scrittura?
<dany> si
<MatteoR> dany: ok.
<dany> noooooooooo
<dany> ancora!
<dany> aspeta pero
<dany> matteo
<MatteoR> dany: Ora non è che nelle impostazioni di vbox è di nuovo selezionato "sola lettura"?
<dany> in permessi > Accesso al file, la voce leggere e scrivere nn me la fa selezionare
<dany> no no , in virtualbox tutto  aposto
<dany> cioè se clicco in leggere e scrivere, mi ritorna automaticamentente in "-----"
<MatteoR> dany: l'importante è che in accesso alla cartella sia selezionato "creare ed eliminare file"
<dany> ...e anche con utente Dany se è per questo...
<dany> quello si
<dany> ma nn è importante anche Accesso ai file?
<MatteoR> dany: ok, se quello c'è, accesso ai file non ci interessa
<dany> e quidni?
<MatteoR> dany: prova
<dany> cosa
<MatteoR> dany: hai cliccato su "applica permessi ai file contenuti?"
<dany> !
<dany> uhm
<dany> proviamo
<dany> kiudo  e apro VB
<dany> stesso errore
<dany> o devofare slog out da ubuntu anke per questo?
<MatteoR> dany: nono. ma ti dice sempre lo stesso errore?
<dany> si
<MatteoR> dany: studio un attimo il problema e provo a vedere
<dany> ok...
<paky1111> ciao a tutti
<paky1111> !image
<ubottu-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<dany> matteo?
<MatteoR> dany: scusami si è spento il pc, batteria scarica. un attimo
<dany> ok poi kuando ci sei, ti devo dire una kosa
<enzotib> !kappa
<ubottu-it> www.nokappa.it
<enzotib> che poi manco risparmi caratteri, perché storpiare l'italiano?
<paky1111> La foto la posto qui http://imagebin.org/148672 sapete dirmi se va bene cosi la partizione o devo cambiare qualcosa? sono alle prime con ubuntu  e con il mondo linux
<enzotib> paky1111, va bene, magari ci sarebbe da discutere sulla swap, secondo quanta memoria ram hai
<MatteoR> dany: Ho provato a fare test per generare l'errore, ma l'unico che lo fa generare è la spunta nelle impostazioni di vbox
<dany> matteo ci sono riuscito
<paky1111> 1 gb
<MatteoR> dany: come hai fatto?
<dany> sono dovuto entrate nella cartella e metter manualmente per ogni specifico file, i permessi
<dany> plop
<paky1111> e un po troppo?
<enzotib> paky1111, forse sì, ma lascia stare
<MatteoR> dany: ma non avevi una cartella vuota?
<dany> no!
<MatteoR> dany: ah ok, ma ti avevo detto che le cartelle già piene possono dare fastidio con vbox
<paky1111> ok allora la lascio cosi
<dany> ehm veramentbe no....
<dany> ...cmq da adesso in poi, mi conviene PRIMA creare la cartelle e POI mettere i files?
<paky1111> puo' causare qualche problema
<enzotib> paky1111, no
<dany> ora
<MatteoR> dany: sì
<dany> matteo
<dany> una cosa
<MatteoR> dany: dimmi
<dany> ho abilitato le periferisce usb
<MatteoR> dany: ok
<dany> pero
<dany> ho u problkema
<paky1111> ok e ke ho fatto tutto da solo sia con gparted che con il gestore del disco di vista quindi non vorrei rimetterci le mani perche' non sono esperto
<dany> per quanto riguarda una penna usb da 8 gb nessun problema...
<dany> pero
<dany> anzi
<dany> come nn detto
<dany> forse ho risolto da oslo
<MatteoR> dany: Ah ok
<MatteoR> dany: se hai problemi dimmi
<MatteoR> dany: funziona tutto?
<dany> mika tant
<dany> pero adesso ho un errore troppo specificco per te forse
<dany> hai presente ggpo?
<MatteoR> dany: No
<MatteoR> dany: Non so cos'è
<dany> tipo Mame?
<MatteoR> dany: un emulatore?
<dany> si
<MatteoR> sì
<MatteoR> che ha?
<dany> kuando faccio per mettere gli input dei tasti del joypad (che riconosce, miracolo" , mi fa un Guru Meditation error
<MatteoR> dany: ma è un emulatore Amiga?
<dany> no, mame
<dany> arcade
<MatteoR> dany: che ti dice di preciso l'errore?
<MatteoR> dany: vieni in pvt, qui siamo off topic
<MatteoR> dany: oppure nel canale ubuntu-it-chat
<MatteoR> dany: sono in query (o chat privata)
<dany_> Matteo
<MatteoR> dany_: vieni in query
<MatteoR> dany_: qua si parla solo di ubuntu
<dany_> ah vabhe
<dany_> in effetti nn è un problema di ubuntu
<AleAle> ciao a tutti
<sae_> ciao
<MatteoR> ciao sae_ e AleAle
<AleAle> :)
<sae_> scusate sistemo il mio client  su irc.. :)
<nicola88> ciao a tutti, sto cercando di scaricare dei giochi gratuiti da playdeb.net ma nella maggior parte dei casi mi dà un messaggio di errore perché non trova il pacchetto corrispondente. qualcuno mi sa dire se sto sbagliando qualcosa?
<MatteoR> nicola88: hai seguito le istruzioni per installare i pacchetti da plydeb.net?
<nicola88> non le ho viste. dove le trovo di preciso?
<nicola88> <MatteoR> non le ho viste. dove le trovo di preciso?
<MatteoR> nicola88: scusami, ho 34 kbps di banda e faccio fatica a connettermi, comunque ci sono nel sito. prova a dare un'occhiata
<nicola88> <MatteoR> grazie matteo, ora cerco. Un'altra cosa: ho ubuntu da qualche mese e l'ho installato già su circa 10 computer di amici a cui è piaciuto. A fine mese vorrei passare alla nuova versione, in generale è una cosa complicata ?
<akis24> no non lo è
<nicola88> nel senso, è tipo un aggiornamento normale?
<MatteoR> nicola88: Molto simile
<akis24> su ubuntu se non sbaglio esiste la possibilita di fare l'upgrade
<akis24> ops scusate..
<MatteoR> nicola88: solo che è lungo una ventina di minuti o mezz'ora (dipende dal pc)
<MatteoR> nicola88: e poi dipende se l'upgrade lo fai da cd o da internet.
<nicola88> no da internet..
<MatteoR> da internet devi scaricarti i pacchetti (un 300 o 400 MB di pacchetti)
<MatteoR> nicola88: cmq le istruzioni le ho trovate
<MatteoR> nicola88: http://www.getdeb.net/updates#how_to_install
<simofumi> CIAO, SCUSATE IL DISTURBO, COME POSSO AVERE ASSISTENZA IN MERTIO AD UBUNTU 10.04?
<nicola88> <MatteoR> grazie mille matteo
<akis24> avrei da chiedere una cosa se qualcuno sa' ovviamente
<MatteoR> simofumi: puoi chiedere qua, in minuscolo se possibile
<MatteoR> akis24: chiedi pure, nessuno te lo vieta
<akis24> allora il mio pc possiede due hd di cui uno è dedicato a linux sulla prima partizione ho installato ubuntu 10.04
<akis24> sulla seconda una quasi ubuntu...linux min elyssa
<simofumi> ok grazie. da circa un mese all'accensione ottengo un avviso di manzanca di spazio sul disco fisso precisamente nel volume boot. come posso liberare spazio in quel volume?
<nicola88> scusate ragazzi io vi saluto... grazie matteo, a presto
<MatteoR> ciao nicola88
<akis24> allora ubuntu non mi vede una delle partizioni del disco su cui è installato windows mentre la mint si  consigli??
<MatteoR> simofumi: con gparted puoi ridimensionare la partizione e ottenere spazio
<simofumi> occorre smontarla per ridimensionarla?
<MatteoR> simofumi: Non lo so. Non ho mai provato
<MatteoR> simofumi: credo di sì
<MatteoR> akis24: ti consiglio di aggiornare grub di ubuntu
<simofumi> grazie MatteoR, spero di non fare casino. eliminare parte del contenuto non è possibile? cosa risiede precisamente n quel volume?
<akis24> è grub 2... ho dato anche il comando  sudo grub-update ma nulla...
<MatteoR> simofumi: in /boot ci sono le immagini del kernel (se vuoi che il pc funzioni, non cancellarle) e i file di grub per il suo funzionamente
<MatteoR> akis24: sudo update-grub non grub-update
<akis24> si quello scusa..
<simofumi> ok, grazie MatteoR. cerco in rete qualche info su come utlizzare GParted. Grazie ancore e buon pomeriggio
<MatteoR> ok. ciao simofumi
<akis24> non cambia nulla insomma resta sempre  lo stesso
<akis24> sul primo disco oltre winzozz ci sono due partizioni una sda5 viene vista l'altra no
<MatteoR> ma sono entrambi interni gli hdd?
<akis24> si interni
<akis24> quello che mi meraviglia e che la mint elyssa li veda entrambee
<akis24> ubuntu solo una
<MatteoR> akis24: Mi dispiace, ma non so aiutarti su questo
<akis24> grazie lo stesso
<akis24> :)
<akis24> ci si legge ora esco buona serata a tutti
<akis24> ciao matteo tnx
<Alex99> ciao, come faccio a chiudere un programma bloccato? (la stessa cosa che in win fa CTRL-ALT-CANC)
<pa> conoscete qualche open proxy funzionante?
<Lorthirk> intendi per la navigazione?
<pa> si
<pa> http proxy
<Lorthirk> io conosco proxy4free.com ma non so se si tratta di ciò che vuoi tu esattamente
<roberta76> ciao
<Holden> !ciao | roberta76
<ubottu-it> roberta76: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<roberta76> senti quale è la versione migliore di ubuntu per mio acer con disco fisso da 8 gb
<roberta76> e 256 di memoria?
<roberta76> sorry 512 di ram
<Holden> roberta76, con 512mb di memoria dovrebbero andare tutte bene, puoi provare la 10.10
<roberta76> macchè
<roberta76>  è lento da morire
<Holden> roberta76, quanti anni ha questo pc?
<roberta76> non saprei ma non è sicuramente nuovo
<roberta76> all'inizio cera una versione oscena di ubuntu di cui non ricordo il nome
<roberta76> poi ho messo ubuntu 9...
<roberta76> un disastro
<roberta76> come posso fare????
<Holden> roberta76, se vuoi puoi provare xubuntu che è una versione di ubuntu con una interfaccia grafica più leggera
<roberta76> ti ricordi per casouna versione linux piu semplice che veniva installata sugli acer come il mio ??
<roberta76> ti ricordi per caso una versione linux piu semplice che veniva installata sugli acer come il mio ??
<Holden> roberta76, hmm, ma è un netbook?
<roberta76> xubuntu è il piu leggero??
<roberta76> certo
<Holden> roberta76, ci sarebbe allora ubuntu netbook edition http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook ma io non l'ho mai provato
<roberta76> dici che sia piu agile per un tostapane come il mio??
<jester-> oppure unity se ti funza il 3d
<Holden> roberta76, a questo punto vale la pena provare
<simonaG> ciao, gentilmente come faccio a risalire a tutte le info relative al mio HD (marca/sigla)?
<ivan72> usi win?
<simonaG> no adesso sono con ubuntu
<ivan72> everest
<enzotib> simonaG: sudo lshw -short -class disk, vedi se ti basta
<simonaG> provo
<enzotib> ivan72: non usa win, ha detto
<simonaG> ok ! Per caso sapete anche dirmi questo errore a cosa si riferisce ? BIOHD-1
<enzotib> simonaG: BIOHD-1 ? solo questo?
<simonaG> si
<enzotib> simonaG: e da cosa deduci che sia un errore?
<simonaG> ho fatto il test al mio pc in quanto essendo in dual boot , win non parte piu
<ivan72> c'è la ver per ubuntu enzo
<enzotib> ivan72: è nei repo?
<ivan72> si................
<enzotib> ivan72: quali, che non lo vedo?
<enzotib> ivan72: e comunque perché installare un programma per fare una cosa che le utility di base già fanno?
<ivan72> everest
<simonaG> rieccomi
<enzotib> ivan72: non è un repo ufficiale, perché lo cerco con apt e non lo trovo
<ivan72> universe
<simonaG> penso sia un'erroer relativo all'HD
<enzotib> simonaG: veniamo al problema, win non si avvia da quando?
<simonaG> da ieri
<simonaG> in nessun modo
<enzotib> simonaG: e cos'hai fatto prima? aggiornamenti? installato programmi strani? spento il pc brutalmente?
<simonaG> ho fatto un normale aggiornamento
<simonaG> l'unica cosa che ho fatto è stata quella di disinstallare avira e mettere kaspersky
<simonaG> versione di prova
<enzotib> simonaG: ma in grub la vedi la voce per avviare windows?
<simonaG> si
<ivan72> driver error
<enzotib> ivan72: mi fai un apt-cache policy everest, per cortesia? lo metti su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin
<ubottu-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<simonaG> ho cercato in vari modi di avviare win, ma nulla
<enzotib> simonaG: rispondi alla domanda
<simonaG> dimmi
<enzotib> 18:55 < enzotib> simonaG: ma in grub la vedi la voce per avviare windows?
<simonaG> si, ho risposto prima
<enzotib> simonaG: e da segno di fare qualcosa quando scegli quella voce di menu?
<enzotib> !chi | simonaG
<ubottu-it> simonaG: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<simonaG> enzotib, io scelgo l'os da far partire (seven) , ma quandoa rriva ad "avvio di win in corso " si ferma e non va piu avanti
<enzotib> simonaG: "avvio di win in corso" secondo te lo scrive grub o lo scrive win?
<simonaG> win
<enzotib> simonaG, quindi il problema è di win
<simonaG> enzotib, si
<enzotib> simonaG, e quindi qui è offtopic, oltre a non avere le competenze per rispondere
<simonaG> enzotib, oppure dell'HD ( la parte relativa a win )
<simonaG> enzotib, ho chiesto se sapevate a cosa si riferisse quell'errore, da li poi mi hai chisto info e ti ho risposto
<simonaG> se sono OT chiedo scusa
<enzotib> simonaG, dato che questo è un canale di supporto per chi ha problemi con ubuntu, cercavo di capire quale fosse il problema e se fosse relativo ad ubuntu
<simonaG> ok
<MatteoR> simonaG: Prova a chiedere nel canale #ubuntu-it-chat così non sei più OT
<simonaG> grazie
<MatteoR> simonaG: Non è per essere poco cortese, ma essendo il canale loggato dobbiamo cercare di non intasarlo perchè i log potrebbero servire a qualcuno
<simonaG> si va bene :)
<MatteoR> !chat | simonaG ecco come passare all'altro canale:
<ubottu-it> simonaG ecco come passare all'altro canale:: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<simonaG> grazie MatteoR , credo che abbia trovato la soluzione ( ahimè )  :(
<BiffidusRegulari> cosa devo scrivere sul terminale per vedere tutti i componenti hardware compresi di frequenza cpu ram  eccetera?
<golpex> buonasera a tutti da un neofita
<BiffidusRegulari> cos'è un neofita
<golpex> novellino è più comprensibile???
<golpex> ahah
<BiffidusRegulari> a vabe
<golpex> sono alle prim armi
<BiffidusRegulari> si vabe che pure io non è che
<golpex> ormai siamo tutti windows dipendenti....ma ubuntu mi piace molto
<BiffidusRegulari> al livello che uso ubuntu non so se salgo pero' si impara sempre
<enzotib> BiffidusRegulari, sudo lshw -html > output.html, poi apri il file output.html con firefox e trovi tutto quello che ti serve
<BiffidusRegulari> nono io windows lo sto pure usandopoco
<golpex> e voglio farlo diventare il mio preferito
<enzotib> !chat | BiffidusRegulari r golpex
<ubottu-it> BiffidusRegulari r golpex: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<BiffidusRegulari> a ok grazie enzotib
<golpex> pardon!
<BiffidusRegulari> a no scusa enzo veramente stavo chiedendo come vedere i dati dei componenti hardware da sudo
<golpex> è laprima volta che entro in chat
<BiffidusRegulari> enzotib,  veramente stavo chiedendo come vedere i dati dei componenti hardware da sudo
<BiffidusRegulari> se me lo dici
<enzotib> BiffidusRegulari, l'ho scritto prima
<BiffidusRegulari> a scusa è vero scusa enzotib
<golpex> in effetti avrei una domanda pure io: come faccio a fare in modo che non entri in funzione il salvaschermo o il risparmio  energetico quando sono collegato alla rete elettrica??
<BiffidusRegulari> ma scusa ma mi invia ad un sito?
<Holden> golpex, sistema->preferenze->gestione alimentazione
<enzotib> BiffidusRegulari, no, crea un output in formato html, che ti apri con firefox in locale
<BiffidusRegulari> SI MA DOVE ME LO METTE STO FILE
<golpex> grazie holden ci provo subito
<enzotib> BiffidusRegulari, non urlare
<BiffidusRegulari> az scusa avevo il maiuscolo
<enzotib> BiffidusRegulari, se apri un terminale, sei nella tua home e te lo mette nella tua home
<BiffidusRegulari> sil'ho visto , pero' un monitoraggio attivo in tempo reale non si puo' vedere su ubuntu?
<enzotib> BiffidusRegulari, monitoraggio di cosa? delle caratteristiche dell'HW?
<BiffidusRegulari> vabe si tipo heverest per windows
<BiffidusRegulari> tipo everest
<enzotib> anche tu con everest??
<BiffidusRegulari> e vabe cn windows quello è il migliore
<golpex> scusate per la palese ignoranza....... non trovo sistema, da dove posso accedervi??
<enzotib> golpex, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<golpex> 10.10
<BiffidusRegulari> nel senso che ti fa pure il banchoamk
<enzotib> golpex, non kubuntu, giusto?
<golpex> ubuntu non kubuntu
<enzotib> BiffidusRegulari, non lo so, perché non mi interessa
<enzotib> golpex, in alto a sinistra non hai un menu?
<BiffidusRegulari> si vabe ho capito che non ti interessa
<golpex> no
<enzotib> golpex, cos'hai in alto a sinistra dello schermo?
<golpex> ho delle icone sul lato sinistro dello schermo
<golpex> in alto ho solo il simbolo di ubuntu
<enzotib> golpex, è la versione netbook?
<golpex> si
<golpex> sto usando un netbook
<enzotib> golpex, dove clicchi per spegnere il pc, si apre un menu, c'è "impostazioni di sistema"?
<golpex> no
<golpex> ci sono altre voci
<enzotib> golpex, purtroppo non ho una versione netbook sottomano
<golpex> pazienza, vedrai che a forza di frugare....
<golpex> il fatto è che non è molto intuitivo
<enzotib> golpex, Alt-F2 e scrivi gnome-power-manager
<golpex> non succede nulla se premo alt f2
<enzotib> golpex, un terminale riesci ad aprirlo?
<golpex> ho scritto nel terminale
<golpex> mi ha dato dei dati
<golpex> ma nessuna indicazione utile per il mio problema
<enzotib> golpex, gnome-power-preferences
<golpex> scrivo questo nella riga di comando?
<golpex> grazieeeeee!!!!
<golpex> è apparsa l'interfaccia....... e ho potuto fare i cambiamenti necessari!!
<golpex> di nuovo grazie
<enzotib> golpex, ma hai un netbook?
<golpex> si
<enzotib> golpex, potevi anche installare la versione dekstop
<golpex> a dire il vero si
<enzotib> molti preferiscono quella anche sui netbook
<golpex> ne ho una che si chiama maverick se non sbaglio
<golpex> questo non lo sapevo
<golpex> pensavo non si potesse installare una versione per desk su un dìnet
<golpex> net
<enzotib> sicuramente è più semplice da usare, anche se la prossima versione di ubuntu estenderà quella interfaccia anche alla versione desktop
<golpex> io avevo installato la versione 10.04
<golpex> e mi sembrava più semplice
<golpex> poi ho upgradato con questa
<golpex> ma è molto differente
<golpex> mi sto avvicinando da poco a ubuntu
<golpex> ho due fissi e tre notebook, e vorrei usarlo su tutti
<golpex> quindi lo sto testando qui su questo netbook
<jester-> golpex: in definitiva, a mio parere, la desktop è ancora la migliore la puoi installare con sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop e poi la setti allaschermata di login
<golpex> quindi la versione per desktop va bene anche per il notebook??
<jester-> golpex: il sistema è sempre lo stesso che cambia è la grfica
<jester-> grafica*
<golpex> ho capito..... devo fare un po' di lavoro....
<golpex> io non sono un grande esperto di pc, e quando non sai esattamente cosa frughi....
<golpex> hai sempre paura di fare fesserie!!
<golpex> grazie per i consigli
<golpex> buon lavoro a tutti
<new_user> ciao a tutti! ho una domanda da porre: una volta installato ubuntu senza aver previsto una partizione per lo swap, è possibile farlo successivamente o occorre reinstallare il tutto?
<jester-> new_user: quanta ram hai
<new_user> 1 giga
<new_user> ho una macchina anzianotta
<jester-> new_user: potrebbe non servire la swap ma riducendo qualche altra partizione si puo creare succesivamente
<Holden> new_user, puoi creare un file di swap, è la stessa cosa
<jester-> dipende poi da come sei  messo con la tabella
<jester-> new_user: come dice Holden è anche figo
<new_user> finora, non ho mai raggiunto il tetto di 1 giga..
<new_user> però, se può essere utile e se si può fare, creerei il file di swap..
<jester-> Holden: avanti coi carri
<new_user> ho cercato in internet, ma non ho trovato alcuna guita in merito..
<Ab3L> ciao. volevo impostare un backup periodico di diverse directory da due dischi diversi. finora ho usato rsync, ma il problema è che la sincronizzazione incrementale mi salva i file aggiornati nelle cartelle definite in --backup-dir. io vorrei che la cartella di destinazione in se contenesse i file più recenti, mentre nelle cartelle "backup" ci andassero le versioni vecchie. sapete come fare, o quale altro software usare?
<Holden> new_user, si, si può fare, puoi anche aggiungere e togliere swap "on the fly"
<Holden> new_user, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#How%20do%20I%20add%20more%20swap?
<new_user_> scusami holden, sono nuovo sia di ubuntu che di linux (e parlo in termini di ore di anzianità): per me, sti parlando in aramaico..
<new_user_> (nel frattempo è "crashato" il sistema..)
<Holden> new_user_, ok, comunque con 1gb di ram non dovresti avere bisogno di swap in condizioni normali. quella guida spiega come fare un file di swap in 4 semplici passi
<new_user_> quale guida? (forse mi son perso un paio di battute..)
<jester-> <Holden> new_user, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#How%20do%20I%20add%20more%20swap?
<new_user_> jester, holden, dai! grazie! ora provo a capirci qualcosa!
<Holden> new_user_, stessa guida più o meno, ma in italiano http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/SwapFaq
<Ab3L> scusate. cambio client e rientro.
<Ab3L> ciao. volevo impostare un backup periodico di diverse directory da due dischi diversi. finora ho usato rsync, ma il problema è che la sincronizzazione incrementale mi salva i file aggiornati nelle cartelle definite in --backup-dir. io vorrei che la cartella di destinazione in se contenesse i file più recenti, mentre nelle cartelle "backup" ci andassero le versioni vecchie. sapete come fare, o quale altro software usare?
<new_user_> un'ultima domanda: secondo voi passare a ubuntu 10.10 è troppo pretenzioso? [la premessa è che ho un processore pentium 4 da 2.66 GHz e 1 Gb di ram e  molta della motivazione del passaggio è avere un sistema più performante  rispetto a windows xp senza cambiare macchina]
<jester-> new_user_: non è che le nuove versioni siano piu pesanti
<Ab3L> new_user_: se hai paura, la provi in live e vedi se gira. poi decidi.
<new_user_> (se potete, scusate l'ignoranza..)
<new_user_> no,no .. l'ho già installata e va quasi tutto bene, ma non mi sembrava molto migliorata la situazione dal punto di vista delle prestazioni..
<new_user_> quindi pensavo che installando una versione antecedente o una distribuzione linux diversa magari il discorso potrebbe cambiare..
<new_user_> no?
<jester-> new_user_: puppylinux è la piu leggera poi una vale l'altra
<jester-> new_user_: se il pc è vecchio vecchio rimane
<new_user_> e su questo, non discuto :)
<new_user_> vabbè,  continuo a sperimentare... grazie per la consulenza e buona serata!
<Ab3L> nessuno mi sa dire come "invertire" il comportamento di rsync? ossia mettere nella cartella --backup-dir il file vecchio anziché quello nuovo?
<enzotib> Ab3L, perché pensi che ci metta quello nuovo?
<Ab3L> enzotib: ho creato un file e non l'ho trovato nella cartella di destinazione, bensì in quella indicata in --backup-dir
<enzotib> Ab3L, ci sarebbe da capire l'intero setup che hai provato
<Digiu> buonasera
<Digiu> ho un problema con ubuntu 10.04
<Digiu> l'ho installTo Ma mi parte sempre windows 7
<Digiu> il bootloader di ubuntu gliel'ho fatto instqllare in dev/sda2
<Digiu> cioe la stessa partiZione di ubuntu
<enzotib> Digiu, deve stare nel boot record del disco, non della partizione
<Ab3L> enzotib: questo lo script che lancio (per un disco, poi seguono altri simili, cambiando gli indirizzi delle cartelle): http://pastebin.com/ps2gYrf1
<Digiu> col 10.10 andava
<Digiu> col boot installato nella stessa partizione
<Ab3L> Digiu: oppure aggiorni il bootloader di windows 7, magari è cambiato l'uuid
<Ab3L> Digiu: io ho dovuto fare così con windows vista.
<Digiu> e come dovrei procedere?
<Digiu> windows 7 parte senza problemi
<Digiu> il boot di win7 è nella stessa paftizione di win7
<Digiu> dev/sda1
<Digiu> seno reinstalli ubuntu col boot in sda
<Digiu> ?
<Ab3L> Digiu: io ho usato EasyBCD in windows.
<Digiu> mai usato
<Digiu> cosa devo fare per fare partire grub all avvio
<Digiu> ?
<Ab3L> Digiu: ho installato ubuntu col grub nella partizione di ubuntu. poi in windows con easybcd ho modificato il bootloader di windows. ma io ho il vista. con 7 non so se è lo stesso.
<Digiu> scusate gli errori di ortografia ma sto digitando da iphone
<Digiu> cosa devo modificare nel boot di win7
<Digiu> ?
<Ab3L> Digiu: praticamente dire che esiste anche ubuntu in una determinata partizione. il bootloader di windows (suppongo anche quello di seven) dovrebbe essere editabile con easybcd.
<Digiu> una parola
<Digiu> devo editRe l mbr forse
<Ab3L> Digiu: e lo fai in un batter d'occhio con easyBCD
<Digiu> si ma non so da dove iniziare
<Ab3L> Digiu: hai installato ubuntu e grub nella stessa partizione?
<Digiu> si
<Digiu> esattamente
<Ab3L> se avvii il pc parte windows senza darti scelta?
<Digiu> esatto
<Ab3L> una volta che sei in windows, installi easyBCD. Lo avvii e girando qua e là tra le schede, vedrai che ci sta un posto dove potrai modificare il bootloader di windows. potrai aggiungere la riga per ubuntu selezionando la partizione in cui si trova il grub. potrai dire quale sistema operativo avviare di default e quanto tempo d'attesa vuoi per scegliere l'altro os.
<Digiu> che riga devo aggiungere?
<Digiu> il bootloader di ubuntu è in dev/sda2
<Ab3L> il nome che vuoi. tipo... ubuntu. poi ti chiederà dove sta ubuntu. e selezioni la partizione con un click.
<Ab3L> io a windows vista ho cambiato il nome in winzozz sguercia.
<Ab3L> Digiu: tipo in questa immagine. vedi che ci sta la partizione da scegliere? http://neosmart.net/gallery/photo/view/neosmart/EasyBCD/EasyBCD+2.0/Add+Entry+Linux,+VHD/
<Ab3L> quello vuole leggere NeosmartLinux nel bootloader, ma tu puoi scriverci ubuntu
<enzotib> Ab3L, ho fatto qualche prova, e sulla dir di backup trovo il vecchio file di destinazione
<Ab3L> enzotib: e se crei un file nuovo? quello non ti va in --backup-dir ?
<enzotib> Ab3L, un file nuovo sull dir di origine o quella di destinazione?
<enzotib> sulla*
<Ab3L> enzotib: nella dir di origine.
<enzotib> Ab3L, no, non ci va
<Ab3L> enzotib: quindi, se crei un file nella dir di origine, la sua copia va diretta nella dir di destinazione?
<enzotib> Ab3L, sì
<Ab3L> allora devo aver fatto una qualche altra cavolata.
<Ab3L> vabbeh. grazie della disponibilità enzotib.
<Ab3L> ora scappo. bye.
<Digiu> scusa
<Digiu> stavo togliendo la scheda pci dal pc
<Digiu> una skystar 2 chw non utilizzo più
<Digiu> allora proveró con easy bcd
<Digiu> cmq la distro 10.10 non mi dava questo problema
<Panaclerio_> come posso tramite ftp ricercare file remoti modificati in una certa data?
<pitzalone> buonasera a tutti. volevo esportare le password da google chrome
<Nicodemiolo> ciao mi servirebbe un aiuto
<Nicodemiolo> urgente
<Nicodemiolo> Sto cercando un repository per Maverick con i backport dei kernel di Natty. Ho trovato il repo ufficiale che fa lo stesso per Lucid ma per Maverick niente
<Nicodemiolo> Ehila..ma c'è qualcuno?
<Lorthirk> Nicodemiolo, provo a indovinare: uscirà con l'uscita di Natty?
<Nicodemiolo> quit
<Lorthirk> ...forse non ho indovinato :D
#ubuntu-it 2012-04-09
<esulu> awake: dormi!!!
<massimo18> Buona Pasquetta :)
<fleurtherock> iao a tutti
<Guest11318> ciao, ho un npc con ubuntu 10.10 che all'improvviso non parte più:schermata nera con (initramfs) e trattino lampeggiante, non parte in modalità provvisoria e nemmeno con kernel più vecchio
<massimo18> Guest11318, che hai fatto prima del blocco?
<Guest11318> lo usa mia mogli ma usa solo esclusivamente facebook, penso che non ha toccato il sistema( anche xchè non saprebbe cosa fare
<massimo18> Guest11318, se prima funzionava e ora no vuol dire che qualcosa è stato fatto
<Guest11318> comunque non posso saperlo, lei dice che ha spento come al solito...
<massimo18> Guest11318, prova a farlo partire con una live
<Guest11318> era successo ancora sulla stessa macchina ed allora avevo  formattato xchè avevo ancora il 9.04 e non c'erano più gli aggiornamenti
<Guest11318> la live parte ho provato ieri sera.
<massimo18> Guest11318, allora è saltato il sistema in qualche modo
<Guest11318> cosa posso fare?
<massimo18> Guest11318, hai la home separata per caso?
<Guest11318> yes
<massimo18> allora reinstalla senza fare formattare la home
<massimo18> Guest11318, così non perdi i dati
<Guest11318> non penso..ci deve essere un'altra soluzione..Ti ricordo che NON è windows nel caso tu lo abbia dimenticato :-)
<massimo18> Guest11318, altro non so dirti
<massimo18> -.-
<Guest11318> comunque grazie lo stesso...
<massimo18> Guest11318, prego comunque sappi che i casini non succedono da soli
<massimo18> ciao jester-
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<jester-> aiò anubi|dell
<jester-> aiò massimo18
<massimo18> Guest11318, chiedi a jester-  lui ne sa
<Guest11318> ciao jester ho un npc con ubuntu 10.10 che all'improvviso non parte più:schermata nera con (initramfs) e trattino lampeggiante, non parte in modalità provvisoria e nemmeno con kernel più vecchio
<jester-> Guest11318: prova a fargli fare un fsck da live
<jester-> se non parte in ricovery la vedo dura
<massimo18> jester-,  ha la home separata se reinstalla senza formattare la home magari risolve
<Guest11318> ok provo fra un pò, scusa ma ora devo fare una cosa + importante..grazie
<jester-> anche formattando, poi deve solo reinstallare le app che saranno già configurate
<jester-> Guest11318: intanto che si sei installa una giovane
<massimo18> hihihi
<pasqubuntu> auguri mondo di ubuntu, non riesco piu' a vedere i video da youtube
<pasqubuntu> ho ubuntu 11.10
<Guest11318> non mi piace unity.......mi dispiace.
<Guest11318> speriamo che lo tolgano dalla  prossima :-)
<massimo18> Guest11318, no
<Guest11318> fà SCHIFOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jester-> Guest11318: c'è ancora il classico con 2 mosse
<massimo18> Guest11318, a parte che siamo nel canale sbagliato ma nessuno ti obbliga ad usarlo
<jester-> e pure lo shell
<massimo18> appunto
<jester-> pasqubuntu:  dai sto comando e metti la risposta nel pastebin  dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<Guest11318> ok, voglio aggiornare il mio che ho la 10.04(che và benissimo) a fine aprile provo ma devo togliere dai piedi unity!!!!
<massimo18> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> Guest11318: unity è uno de tanti de/wm
<jester-> !paste | pasqubuntu
<ubot-it> pasqubuntu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pasqubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/921490/
<Guest11318> a dire la verità ho provato a caricare la 10.11 ma non essendo riuscito a togliere con le guide online unity l'ho tolto :-)
<massimo18> 10.11?
<jester-> pasqubuntu: sudo dpkg --purge konqueror-nsplugins
<Guest11318> l'ultima.
<Guest11318> ott.2011 non è la 10.11??
<massimo18> no
<massimo18> 11.10
<Guest11318> ah scusa..
<jester-> pasqubuntu: sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer  && rm -r  .macromedia
<jester-> Guest11318: prima anno.mese
<pasqubuntu> ok
<pasqubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/921498/
<jester-> pasqubuntu: strano usando flash .macroimedia dovrebbe esserci
<jester-> pasqubuntu:  chiudi eriapri ff e prova
<pasqubuntu> ok
<pasqubuntu> non e' cambiato nulla...non si vedono i video
<jester-> pasqubuntu: rimomina .mozilla
<jester-> se guarda se c'è .macromedia cancellala
<pasqubuntu> ok come lo rinomino?
<pasqubuntu> capito uguale pure su oper
<pasqubuntu> opera e chromium
<jester-> pasqubuntu: dal file manager meu visualizza mostra file nascosti
<pasqubuntu> dal software manager?
<jester-> file mamager
<jester-> pasqubuntu:  l'equivalente di esplora risorse di winzoz
<pasqubuntu> jester non sono cosi' bravo...
<pasqubuntu> file system?
<jester-> pasqubuntu: nautilus, alias catella home
<jester-> pasqubuntu: apri un terminale e digita nautilus che vedi cos'è
<pasqubuntu> ok
<pasqubuntu> ci sono ora come abilito i file nascosti? in che cartella li trovo?
<jester-> <jester-> pasqubuntu: dal file manager meu visualizza mostra file nascosti
<pasqubuntu> ok
<pasqubuntu> .mozilla in cosa lo devo rinominare?
<jester-> .sticass
<jester-> basa
<jester-> basta che cambi il nome aggiungendo qiualcosa
<pasqubuntu> ok
<pasqubuntu> l'ho chiamato .moxilla
<pasqubuntu> ora devo fare altro?
<pasqubuntu> jester devo fare un sudo update?
<pasqubuntu> scusa jester ma è ok cosi' o c'e' da fare qualcos altro?
<pasqubuntu>  grazie
<travelmate_> salve a tutti, ho installato ubuntu 12.04 ma non mi funziona il 3d come posso fare? grazie
<Holden> !beta | travelmate_
<ubot-it> travelmate_: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<Polimar> cioa
<Hytredgh> GOOD EASER GUYS
<Hytredgh> -EASTER
<Hytredgh> POLIMAR STUPRATOre associale
<Polimar> presumo un ban
<Hytredgh> SI DICE PREVEDO în quesTO cAso, non presumo
<Polimar> come sei dotto
<Hytredgh> A differenza di te
<Polimar> basta che lo sei tu
<Hytredgh> Fai pena
<Polimar> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fleurtherock> amici chi di voi ha uno smatphone android?
<Polimar> fleurtherock,  !chat
<Polimar> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fleurtherock> e ho sbagliato sono 15 gg che non entro qui
<Polimar> no problem passa di la
<Hytredgh> Tontone magari vuole ubuntu sul tabletl
<nicotano> salve
<kalel> ciao ragazzi, è possibile inserire il demone di wicd in gnome shell?
<frezli1> kalel ... penso che basta installarlo dal software manager e poi elimini il network manager
<frezli1> ovviamente va impostato in avvio come demone
<frezli1> comunque il net manager di ubuntu va bene non vedo motivo di sostituirlo
<kalel> frezlil come si imposta come demone nelle shell extensions
<frezli1> basta che cerchi l'utiliti applicazioni d'avvio , comunque in questo caso non ho conoscenze quindi non ti garantisco niente , ma secondo me elimini uno e installi l'altro , dovrebbe essere già apposto.
<Polimar> cuoriosità se al psotso del network manager metessi wicd per kde noterei qualche differenza prestazionale?
<intore> ciao a tutti, ho un piccolo grande problema, con ubuntu 10.10 non sia avvia più la connessione alla rete wireless
<intore> mi potreste aiutare?
<Polimar> -
* enzotib changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: L'argomento di #ubuntu-it è: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida  | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com  | Log del canale su http://irclogs.ubuntu.com  | Scarica Ubuntu qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ | Torrent: http://gadaf.fi/t0 | A causa di alcuni troll, è possibile
* enzotib changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: L'argomento di #ubuntu-it è: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida  | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com  | Log del canale su http://irclogs.ubuntu.com  | Scarica Ubuntu qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ | Torrent: http://gadaf.fi/t0 | Siete pregati di registrarvi, vedi !r
* enzotib changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: L'argomento di #ubuntu-it è: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida  | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com  | Log del canale su http://irclogs.ubuntu.com  | A causa di alcuni troll, gli utenti non registrati potrebbero non poter scrivere in canale
<JoseMourinho>  ciao ragazzi, è possibile inserire il demone di wicd in gnome shell
<xanScale> cè nessuno che a idea di usare il comnado "pon" ?
<Holden> man pon
<jester-> xanScale: per modem usb antico?
<xanScale> perche antico? io preferisco 100 volte i modem ai router
<xanScale> in pratica sto attrezzando un serverino che mi faccia da router
<xanScale> e mi serve che faccia la connessione
<jester-> xanScale: la connessione la devi crare sempre il modem sia supportato
<xanScale> spiego il problema
<xanScale> attualmente se faccio "sudo pon" il tutto funziona perfettamente
<xanScale> il pc crea la connessione e la condivide nella rete
<xanScale> il fatto è che se riavvio il pc devo rifare sudo pon
<xanScale> vorrei trovare un modo per farglelo fare in automatico
<xanScale> oppure se per qualche motivo si disconnette dovrebbe riconnettersi da solo
<jester-> xanScale: si connette a internet o no
<xanScale> si si
<jester-> xanScale: pon a quello serve
<xanScale> si infatti
<xanScale> ma mi serve un modo per automatizzare all'avvio pon
<xanScale> il pc in teoria dovrebbe connettersi senza che nesssuno si logghi
<jester-> xanScale: gli altri pc in rete la prendono per gateway non serve pon
<xanScale> perche verrebbe controllato solo via ssh
<xanScale> il problema è questo, se spengo e riaccendo il server, internet non funziona piu
<xanScale> devo entrare in ssh e dare sudo pon
<xanScale> vorrei evitare di fare questa operazione
<xanScale> il server non ha interfaccia grafica
<enzotib> xanScale, a farlo avviare in automatico, mettilo in /etc/rc.local
<jester-> gli dai ipermessi +x e lo metti a default
<xanScale> avevo pensato a quello, poi se cade la connessione come faccio a farglela rifare?
<enzotib> se poi hai modo di vedere se la connessione è su, allora mette in cron un qualcosa tipo if ! connected; then pon; fi
<jester-> xanScale: un rutter farebbe da solo e a meno del server
<xanScale> si ma il server mi fa tante altre cose contemporaneamente
<xanScale> cosi ho un ip pubblico su un server
<xanScale> che mi tiene su: server di stampa, svn, samba, amule, torrent, etc etc
<xanScale> e tramite servizi tipo dyndns lo controllo da remoto
<attempt> uno script che ti controlla la linea ogni tot e riavvia se la trova giu'.
<isnas> salve ragazzi
<isnas> avrei un problema con oneiric
<isnas> si tratta dell'update-manager
<isnas> che dopo un aggiornamento generale
<isnas> quando voglio fare un refresh per verificare nuovi aggiornamenti
<isnas> mi risponde con una finestra d'errore
<isnas> che il demone  andato in crash
<isnas> credo si riferisse all'aptdaemon...
<isnas> il mio computer e' un amd 64 con 1gb di ram
<AngelForget> anche da terminale ti dice la stessa cosa isnas ?
<isnas> con oneiric 64 fresco di installazione con fatti solo gli aggiornamenti
<isnas> da terminale mi da' solo qualche errore di gtk
<isnas> pero' roba passabile
<isnas> ora ti dico la cosa veramente strana...
<isnas> me ne sono sbattuto dell'update-manager
<isnas> e ho fatto da terminale con apt-get update
<isnas> e... non risponde
<isnas> cio
<isnas> cioe'
<isnas> non restituisce niente e torna in prompt
<isnas> come se avesse finito
<Carlin0> isnas, se scrivessi tutto su una riga sarebbe molto + comprensibile
<isnas> allora ho provato ad avviare aptd
<isnas> ok, scusami
<isnas> allora ho provato ad avviare l'aptd da terminale con sudo, si avvia, faccio il refresh con l'update-manager e va in crash
<isnas> poi ho controllato il sources.list (visto l'apt-get update non restituiva niente) e il file e' a posto
<isnas> che cavolo e' successo?
<AngelForget> mi sa che la vers. 64 che da problemi sul tuo pc
<isnas> tu dici di riprovare con la 32?
<AngelForget> si
<AngelForget> per me e molto meglio
<AngelForget> tu Carlin0  che dici ?
<isnas> ok, allora mi consiglieresti di fare un'installazione da 0 oppure di provare ad "upgradare" da una iso scaricata?
<AngelForget> da zero
<AngelForget> con una iso
<isnas> capisco, ci sono tuoi colleghi che potrebbero dire altro?
<Carlin0> isnas AngelForget mi spiace non conosco oneiric usavo Luicd e ora sto usando precise
<isnas> e il precise come va?
<AngelForget> è in versione beta 2 isnas
<isnas> si si, ho visto
<Carlin0> isnas, ogni tanto crasha qualcosina ma ho ancora lucid sull'altra partizione
<isnas> guarda, in pratica dovrei semplicemente farmi un NAS
<AngelForget> a qualche bug diciamo
<isnas> con samba e atp per il mac
<isnas> tutto qui :)
<AngelForget> isnas, scaricati la iso a 32 bit e provala se ti da problemi
<isnas> se dovessi aspettare il precise, mi consigliate di prenderlo appena esce a fine mese oppure aspetto un po' per eventuali correzioni di bug post-uscita?
<AngelForget> dipende se sei ferrato in linux  certo se lo prendi adesso sei un tester se aspetti molti bug verranno corretti con gli agg.
<isnas> si si, l'avevo immaginato
<isnas> va bene, ragazzi
<isnas> vi ringrazio per la disponibilita' e pazienza
<isnas> passate una buona serata
<AngelForget> anche se precise e lts
<isnas> ciao a tutti
<AngelForget> di niente facci sapere se va tutto a buon fine
<AngelForget> lol
<go^> salve
<go^> Qualcuno conosce un server vnc con GUI?
<go^> (sto su kubuntu 11.10)
<jester-> go^: alias desktop remoto?
<go^> jester-, esatto :)
<jester-> go^: va comunque installato vncviewer per avere il protocollo vnc e ha pure la gui
<go^> jester-, non viewer ma server :)
<jester-> vnc4viewer se ricordo bene
<jester-> go^: per server ninzo
<go^> jester-, nope :) farò senza ehehehe
<go^> notte jester- :)
#ubuntu-it 2012-04-10
<alessio> ciao a tutti ho un problema compilando il kernel con questa guida non riesco più a connettermi al router col wifi, mi continua a chiedere la password senza però connettersi (la password è giusta). La guida è questa http://www.lffl.org/2012/04/compilazione-kernel-331-su-ubuntu-x64-e.html Qualcuno mi può dare una mano??
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<alessio> buon giorno massimo18
<alessio> massimo18 mi puoi dare una mano per favore??
<massimo18> alessio, chiedi se qualcuno sa risponde
<alessio> massimo18, ok grazie comunque
<enzotib> !compilare | alessio
<ubot-it> alessio: compilare da sorgenti programmi che già sono nei repository è inutile e può essere dannoso, non farlo! Se proprio vuoi rischiare.. http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InstallareProgrammi/DaSorgenti
<enzotib> !kernel | alessio
<ubot-it> alessio: Guida per compilare il kernel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/CompilazioneKernel
<alessio> enzotib, ormai ho compilato il kernel vorrei solo sapere come mai non mi va il wifi, il resto è perfetto
<enzotib> alessio: se tu colleghi il problema al kernel, allora non possiamo aiutarti
<enzotib> perché non possiamo avere idea di cosa hai fatto
<alessio> enzotib, credo sia a causo del kernel, perchè usando questo (3.3.0 generic) il wifi va alla perfezione
<alessio> enzotib, ecco cosa ho fatto http://www.lffl.org/2012/04/compilazione-kernel-331-su-ubuntu-x64-e.html
<enzotib> alessio: e il 3.3.0-generic dove l'hai preso?
<alessio> enzotib, kernel.org
<enzotib> alessio: chi va per questi mari....
<enzotib> alessio: che poi, cosa credi di guadagnare a compilare il kernel?
<alessio> enzotib, conosciamo tutti i benefici portati dalla compilazione del kernel, minor tempo per il boot, minor tempo per caricare i programmi...
<enzotib> ma per favore...
<massimo18> :)
<massimo18> we cia enzotib
<enzotib> ciao massimo18
<alessio> professor tibullo, cosa mi suggerisce di fare??
<ALiENr0x> salve
<ALiENr0x> avrei bisogno di una mano... non so perchè da qualche giorno ubuntu quando provo a loggare in un server SSH da terminale subito dopo che inserisco la password mi da Errore di segmentazione (core dump creato)
<ALiENr0x> sapete aiutarmi grazie?
<enzotib> ALiENr0x, cioè resti in locale?
<ALiENr0x> a server esterno
<ALiENr0x> mi da il core dumped e mi annulla il login
<ALiENr0x> ( però ho notato che se faccio ssh localhost e do la password mi logga )
<enzotib> ALiENr0x, prova ad aggiungere l'opzione -v, scriverà un po' di cose, posta tutto su pastebin
<ALiENr0x> pensavo all'inizio fosse un prob del server, invece non lo è xke me lo fa con + di uno
<enzotib> !pastebin | ALiENr0x
<ubot-it> ALiENr0x: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ALiENr0x> ok enzotib
<ALiENr0x> http://pastebin.com/x8Y3pgiV
<ALiENr0x> niente che possa essere utile
<ALiENr0x> xD
<ALiENr0x> crash
<ALiENr0x> enzotib: visto?
<enzotib> ALiENr0x, non hai un account come utente non root, per vedere se fa differenza?
<ALiENr0x> hum vedo su un'altro server ma non son sicuro
<root____1> ciao a tutti
<enzotib> !rootirc | Phate
<ubot-it> Phate: Non è tecnicamente un nostro problema, ma usare root per chattare su irc è una Idea Pessima. In effetti, fare qualsiasi cosa come root quando root non è necessario non è una buona pratica, specialmente con software che si connette a Internet.
<ALiENr0x> enzotib: cn user sembra funzionare :O
<Phate> Il fatto che mi è stato sconsigliato di entrare su IRC come root è dovuto a tutti i problemi di sicurezza connessi all'essere root giusto?
<enzotib> Phate, direi di sì
<Phate> perfetto, grazie mille!
<Phate> allora entro con il guest
<Phate> :)
<ALiENr0x> enzotib: però non so assicurartelo xke ho solo una vecchia user che mi hanno cancellato e sembra che mi logga poi mi caccia subito però
<ALiENr0x> enzotib: cmq sembra andare cn le user
<ALiENr0x> Last login: Fri Apr  6 14:32:19 2012 from ppp-232-185.26-151.libero.it
<ALiENr0x> This account is currently not available.
<ALiENr0x> Connection to 195.248.78.13 closed.
<ALiENr0x> fa così
<FloodBotIt1> ALiENr0x: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<enzotib> ALiENr0x, prova a mettere una'altra -v, cioè -vv
<Phate> Ri-ciao a tutti :)
<enzotib> !ciao | Phate
<ubot-it> Phate: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<ALiENr0x> enzotib: dopo la password non cambia molto debug2: we sent a password packet, wait for reply
<ALiENr0x> solo questa riga in + il prima non credo che interessi
<enzotib> ALiENr0x, ce l'hai gdb installato?
<ALiENr0x> mm nn so
<ALiENr0x> gdb è già alla versione più recente.
<enzotib> ALiENr0x, ok, lancialo da terminale, e al prompt che compare scrivi run root@202.75.54.221
<enzotib> ALiENr0x, scusa scrivi prima gdb ssh, e poi il resto al prompt
<ALiENr0x> 0xb7e3544d in ?? () from /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libcrypto.so.1.0.0
<ALiENr0x> sembra che l'errore sia qui
<ALiENr0x> subito dopo il seg fault
<ALiENr0x> da questo
<enzotib> ok, prova a reinstallare libssl1.0.0
<enzotib> ALiENr0x, sudo apt-get --purge --reinstall install libssl1.0.0
<enzotib> magari prima dai un sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/libssl1.0.0_*
<ALiENr0x> niente :(
<ALiENr0x> ok
<ALiENr0x> nada :(
<enzotib> ALiENr0x, less $(ls -rt /var/log/dpkg.log*) | awk '$3 ~ /^(install|upgrade|remove|purge)$/' | tail -100
<enzotib> ALiENr0x, così vediamo gli ultimi aggiornamenti/installazioni, metti su pastebin
<ALiENr0x> http://pastebin.com/wL6vHUmD
<enzotib> ALiENr0x, che versione di ubuntu?
<ALiENr0x> l'ultima
<ALiENr0x> precise
<enzotib> eheh
<enzotib> non è l'ultima, dato che non è ancora ufficialmente uscita, è ancora in beta
<enzotib> ALiENr0x, il problema può dipendere da questo
<ALiENr0x> nei repository penso sia gia stabile XD
<enzotib> ALiENr0x, se non è uscita non è stabile, per definizione
<ALiENr0x> enzotib: ti dirò ho aggiornato 1 settimana fa tutto ok e da 2-3 giorni che di botto senza nessun aggiornamento ha inziiato a far così
<ALiENr0x> si enzotib però molto volte settimane prima nei repo gia stanno gli aggiornamenti che mettono nella iso finale
<enzotib> ALiENr0x, hai un aggiornamento di ssh proprio oggi alle 10:54
<ALiENr0x> enzotib: l'ho reinstallato io
<ALiENr0x> ero loggato nel server ho sloggato ho riloggato 10 min dopo e dava st'errore
<ALiENr0x> pensavo fosse il server.. poi ho notato che lo fanno anche tt gli altri
<Phate> ALiENr0x che problema hai?
<ALiENr0x> ho un core dump quando metto la password per loggare in ssh
<enzotib> ALiENr0x, non saprei
<Phate> sapessi almeno di cosa si tratta! xD Speravo di poterti dare una mano :(
<ALiENr0x> xD
<ALiENr0x> che fregatura
<ALiENr0x> vai a vedè che mi toccherà formattare per sta cosa
<OverMe> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh/+bug/968753
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 968753 in openssh "ssh crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Triaged]
<ALiENr0x> si è il mio stesso identico problema
<ALiENr0x> stesso output di gdb
<ALiENr0x> non capisco xò come hanno risolto
<Phate> praticamente dice che sul sito : rt.openssl.org c'è qualcuno che ha postato la soluzione
<ALiENr0x> si la patch
<ALiENr0x> ma va ricompilato dal sorgente
<Phate> e non hai modo tu di ricompilarlo?
<ALiENr0x> e praticamente devo rimuovere il pacchetto deb scaricare il src patcharlo compilarlo e installarlo da sorgente
<Phate> si credo che dovresti fare così
<OverMe> ecco perché è bene evitare le beta
<Phate> concordo con OverMe
<ALiENr0x> ho trovato un repo
<ALiENr0x> ppa:racb/experimental
<Phate> in ogni caso, hai dato un'occhiata qui? http://cvs.openssl.org/chngview?cn=22317~
<ALiEN`> fixato raga
<ALiEN`> ho installato i .deb di un repo
<ALiEN`> e ora va :)
<ALiEN`> grazie mille
<Phate> di nulla, anche perchè non ho fatto nulla xD :)
<robytrevi> ciao a tutti. qualcuno può dirmi com'è il file originale /etc/default/saned? È impostato su yes o no?
<enzotib> robytrevi, a me è "no"
<jester-> robytrevi: ho no
<robytrevi> grazie ad entrambi
<robytrevi> Nella versione 12.04 beta non mi è possibile fare il login. O meglio. Ho impostato il login automatico per evitare il problema. Se termino la sessione invece di apparirmi lightdm mi appare lo schermi nero con, come ultima scritta "sand disabled; edit /etc/default/saned" E devo passare a tty e  ricaricare lightdm per accedere alla sessione.
<enzotib> robytrevi, non è che sta su un altra tty? tipo tty8?
<robytrevi> Ho installato da versione minimale ed uso gnome-fallback. Con gdm fa le cose al contrario. Non posso usare il login automatico, sennò la sessione non parte. entotib: Ora provo. Ho sempre provato tty7. Torno subito
<robytrevi_> enzotib: niente da fare. tty8 non si avvia nulla. La 7 è quella che dovrebbe avviare la grafica, ma torna alle scritte su sfondo nero
<enzotib> robytrevi_, ma lightdm risulta avviato (sudo service lightdm status)? X risulta avviato (pgrep -fl X)?
<robytrevi_> enzotib: lightdm dice: lightdm stop/waiting;  X dice: 2345 /usr/bin/X :0 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -nolisten tcp vt7 -novtswitch (questo da sessione avviata).
<enzotib> robytrevi_, stop/waiting? comunque dovresti provare a farlo da terminale quando non ti parte (almeno apparentemente) lightdm
<robytrevi> enzotib: pgrep -fl X non risponde nulla, lo stato di lightdm non è cambiato
<enzotib> robytrevi, e se lo lanci a mano? con sudo service lightdm start ?
<robytrevi> con sudo lightdm start entro nella sessione. ora provo questo
<enzotib> robytrevi, hai mancato il "service"
<enzotib> robytrevi, sudo service lightdm start
<Polimar> buongiorno
<robytrevi__> enzotib: stessa cosa. mi avvia la sessione.
<robytrevi__> enzotib: ora lo status di lightdm è diventato: lightdm start/running, process 4018
<enzotib> robytrevi__, e niente finestra di login?
<robytrevi> enzotib:  no
<enzotib> robytrevi, neanche con Ctrl-Alt-F7 ?
<robytrevi_> enzotib: no. ctrl+alt+F7 fa la stessa cosa di alt+f7; mi riposta allo schermo nero con qualche scritta di caricamento. poi torno in 1 e rilancio lightdm che mi effettua l'accesso alla sessione automaticamente
<enzotib> robytrevi_, prova a vedere se c'è qualche info utile in /var/log/lightdm/*
<robytrevi_> enzotib: ora devo scappare. intanto grazie per il supporto. poi controllo ciao
<robytrevi> ciao a tutti
<robytrevi> ho scritto stamattina per problemi relativi a lightdm in "precise" che non appare e devo eseguire il login testuale e avviare manualmente la sessione. Come suggerito da enzotib sono andato a controllare i log di lightdm e in /var/log/lightdm/x-0-greeter.log trovo: Error writing X authority: Error opening file '/var/lib/lightdm/.Xauthority': Permission denied.
<robytrevi>  I permessi di tale file sono:"   -rw------- 1 saned winbindd_priv 55 apr  6 12:23 /var/lib/lightdm/.Xauthority  " come sono i vostri permessi in tale file?
<enzotib> robytrevi, interessante
<enzotib> ora vedo
<enzotib> robytrevi, stessi permessi ma user/group = lightdm/lightdm
<enzotib> robytrevi, quindi tenterei un sudo chown lightdm:lightdm /var/lib/lightdm/.Xauthority
<robytrevi> enzotib: provo al volo
<enzotib> robytrevi, io controllerei anche il proprietario degli altri files nella dir e della dir stessa
<robytrevi> enzotib: perfetto. corretto ed ora funziona. Non capisco come sia potuto succedere... Grazie :-)
<enzotib> robytrevi, forse non hai letto, dicevo che controllerei anche il proprietario degli altri file in quella dir
<enzotib> e la dir stessa
<enzotib> robytrevi, è ancora beta d'altra parte
<robytrevi> enzotib:  già. infatti anche in rete non avevo trovato nulla al riguardo. Comunque molti file in quella cartella sono "saned winbindd_priv"
<enzotib> robytrevi, sudo chown -R lightdm:lightdm /var/lib/lightdm/
<robytrevi> enzotib: si si, l'ho fatto ora ;-) hanno usato lo stesso sfondo della scrivania per lightdm!? non me l'aspettavo.
<Tommo_> salve ragazzi, ho un problema: vorrei avviare la mia rete wifi in monitor mode sul canale 6, ma in output ho il seguente errore --->mon1 is on channel -1, but the AP uses channel 6
<enzotib> Tommo_, a che ti serve?
<Tommo_> volevo testare la mia connessione con aircrack
<enzotib> !aircrack | Tommo_
<ubot-it> Tommo_: Su questo canale non troverete supporto per software il cui intento è craccare le reti wifi
<_luk_> !help
<ubot-it> http://help.ubuntu-it.org
<_luk_> !crack
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'crack'
<enzotib> _luk_, serve qualcosa?
<luk-> enzotib: stavo solo provando il bot :)
<Cristian> XD
<Cristian> ciao ciuccelloni+
<black_bird> ciao !
<black_bird> ho un problema con la configurazione di una chiavetta usb wireless su windows 7 ! non trovo il software di installazione , la marca è Realtek , modello RTL8191S Wlan Adapter
<black_bird> chiedo quà perchè siete gli unici che potete aiutarmi
<black_bird> nessuno che sappia aiutarmi ?
<Polimar> ciao
<Polimar> collegato un iphone 3gs a kubuntu
<Polimar> si sente il bit di connessione
<Polimar> ma non visualizzo nessuna cartella dell'iphone
<tony1> salve qualcuno sa come visualizzare l' anteprima dei file raw con ubuntu 11.10? Grazie in anticipo
<enzotib> Polimar, l'iphone credo che sia abbastanza bastardo da questo punto di vista, necessita di iTunues o qualcosa di equivalente
<ErVito> mahh, io lo butterei via
<ErVito> comunque ai tempi dell'aipod con rythmnbox si gestiva
<ErVito> probabilmente ci sarà anche una modalità usb
<Mabo2> ciao a tutti
<Mabo2> qualcuno sa drimi dove trovare il terminale in ubuntu 11
<Mabo2> grazie
<Ab3L> Mabo2: ma se cerchi "terminal" non ti esce?
<Mabo2> ciao Ab3L
<Mabo2> ahahaha
<Mabo2> pure qui stai
<Mabo2> non trovo
<Mabo2> dove cercarlo Ab3L
<Mabo2> dove e  lafinestrella
<Ab3L> Mabo2: ora io sono su kubuntu da un po', ma mi pare di ricordare che cliccando sulla dock o sul pannello in alto a sinistra ti si apre l'applicazione con tutti i lanciatori. basta scrivere quello che cerchi e dovrebbe apparirti l'icona
<Mabo2> Ab3L: ok trovata
<Mabo2> solo che ci mette 10 minuti a caricasci
<Mabo2> dio se elento stoos
<HAL9005> ciao
<Polimar> allora se do il comando ideviceinfo
<Polimar> vede ifone collegando dandomi tutte le caratteristiche
<attempt> apple vuole apple
<HAL9005> ciao
<root____1> ciao
<root____1> #ubuntu-it
<root____1> non e una chat questa
<root____1> ciao
<Polimar> ola
<Polimar> piu o meno ho risolto con la connessione di iphone
<Polimar> bisogna collegarlo con connessione ssh
<Polimar> per vedere le cartelle
<durim> #hackers
<OverMe> addirittura
<ubunt> salve
<Polimar> ciao
#ubuntu-it 2012-04-11
<KingSephiroth> ...c'è nessuno?
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<glpiana> ola
<Odo> Giorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Freik_> buongiorno
<Freik_> ho un problema
<glpiana> Freik_, esponilo
<Freik_> ho scaricato un archivio di 1.3 G
<Freik_> è un rar
<Freik_> quando lo apro mi elenca tre volte lo stesso file
<Freik_> perché?
<glpiana> Freik_, perchè dovremmo sapere qual è il contenuto del file che hai scaricato?
<Freik_> in che senso?
<glpiana> Freik_, nel senso che hai detto che apri un archivio e visualizzi il contenuto. e fin qui vuol dire che hai installlato rar o unrar. per il resto noi che possiamo sapere del file che hai scaricato?
<pac> buongiorno
<pac> sto provando una chiavetta per il digitale terrestre kaffeine trova tutti i canali ma non ne riproduce nessuno invece me-tv ne trova uno solo e lo riproduce! Consigli?
<Freik_> guarda è un collezione di file pdf,e alcuni file me li elenca tre volte,ho controllato l'integrità dell'archivio e mi da OK
<Freik_> comunque adesso provo a vedere se me li copia proprio tre volte fra i temp o li elenca solo
<glpiana> Freik_, li hai estratti? sicuro portino esattamente lo stesso nome? e comunque ancora non capisco il nesso tra il contenuto di un file che hai scaricato e questo canale. ti invito a passare su #ubuntu-it-chat
<Freik_> bo ho ubuntu è la prima cosa che mi è venuta in mente
<glpiana> Freik_, passa su #ubuntu-it-chat
<colux55> ciao a tutti.
<colux55> io ho insatllato da poco ubuntu sul mio notebook
<colux55> volevo sapere posso scaricare da internet programmi da internet come skype o altro e quale download scegliere. grazie.
<celeste> ciao a tutti sono nuovo ho bisogno di utena mano nell'installazione di una pennetta wify tp link qualcuno che mi da una mano??grazie anticipatamen
<colux55> ad esempio per scarico mi dice di sceglere tra windows, mac o linux. quale devo scegliere?o non è possibile scaricarlo
<jester-> colux55: skype sta nei repo
<glpiana> colux55, per skype, vai sul sito di skype e scarichi l'ultima versione disponibile per ubuntu
<celeste> preciso in oltre che ho già scaricato driver e firmware ma non riesco ad installarli grazie
<glpiana> celeste, apri un terminale, inserisci la chiavetta, scrivi: lsusb     e poi   dmesg | tail        e copiaci quel che esce su pastebin
<glpiana> !Paste  | celeste
<ubot-it> celeste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<celeste> grazie postero subito
<colux55> grazie mille!
<celeste> questo e quello che esce con ls usb:
<celeste> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 003 Device 002: ID 04b4:0033 Cypress Semiconductor Corp.  Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 002 Device 002: ID 04f3:0103 Elan Microelectronics Corp.  Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 001 Device 011: ID 0cf3:9271 Atheros Communications, Inc.  Bus 001 Device 007: ID 1976:1307 Chipsbrand Microelectronic
<enzotib> !pastebin | celeste metti su pastebin
<ubot-it> celeste metti su pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<enzotib> celeste, che scritto così non si capisce un'acca
<celeste> perdonami hai ragione
<celeste> una volta messo su paste che faccio??
<massimo18> !pastebin | celeste metti su pastebin
<ubot-it> celeste metti su pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<enzotib> celeste, metti qui il link alla pagina
<pac> kaffeine è affidabile?  a volte vedo un canale e a volte lo stesso canale non funziona. La chiavetta non aveva problemi con windows il driver è stato installato. Sbaglio io qualcosa o è la qualità del programma?
<celeste> http://paste.ubuntu.com/924490/
<celeste> http://paste.ubuntu.com/924493/
<celeste> fatto il primo per il comando lsusb ed il secondo dmesg
<enzotib> celeste, è wifi?
<celeste> si si modello tp link  TL-WN721N
<enzotib> celeste, proviamo a vedere l'output di iwconfig
<enzotib> (sempre su pastebin)
<celeste> ti ripeto ho già scaricato driver e firmware ma non riesco ad installarli
<celeste> ok grazie arrivo
<celeste> due righe con : NO WIRELESS EXTENSION
<jester-> chipset atheros dovrebbe andare di serie
<celeste> non va ...
<celeste> :(
<jester-> celeste: uname -a
<celeste> devo digitarlo su terminal?
<jester-> celeste: yess
<celeste> http://paste.ubuntu.com/924512/
<celeste> ieri ho scaricato due file da installare e sono un firmware da inserire nella cartella dei firmware AR9271.FW e i driver compat wireless messi su desktop ma non riesco ne a spostere il firmware ne ad installare il pacchetto driver
<celeste> jester non so cosa fare e comunque grazie mille anche ad enzo
<attempt> se vanno in cartelle di sistema devi usare sudo.
<attempt> e le sposti da terminale con mv
<jester-> celeste: spe
<jester-> celeste: prova con una live della 11.10
<celeste> credimi sono nuovissimo del sistema ubuntu e non saprei veramente i comandi da digitare
<enzotib> celeste, sei nuovissimo, e che versione di ubuntu hai installato, non sembra l'ultima
<celeste> cioè?cambio versione di ubuntu?
<jester-> celeste: lsb__release -r   incolla qui
<celeste> la 10.04
<jester-> celeste: atheros di solito va ma hai una distro di 2 anni fa
<jester-> celeste: prova con il cdlive della 11.10
<celeste> si il fatto che inizialmente avevo scaricato la 11.10 ma il pc dove installarlo non ne voleva sapere di farlo andava in crash invece questa versione installata senza probremi in attesa della 12.04
<jester-> celeste: se hai fatto il cd senza errori non dovrebbe avere problemi a partire
<celeste> credimi scaricato l'iso masterizzato su cd a 8x finito senza problemi ma se faccio partire cd dal bios mi si riavvia il pc all'infinito
<ptux> scusate, ma quale è il percorso con le configurazioni di xfce?
<jester-> celeste: riscarica la iso http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso
<ptux> per intenderci, cerco l'equivalente di .gnome2 e .gnome-private in ambiente xfce.
<glpiana> ptux, o .xfce o .xfce4 o .config/xfce o .config/xfce4
<celeste> scusami l'ignoranza...mi guideresti su come inserire il fw nella cartella dei firmware e installare i driver?
<jester-> celeste: da terminale--> gksu nautilus  poi col file manger copi i files in /lib/firmware
<ptux> glpiana, c'è solo .config/xfce4, ma dando un'occhiata ai contenuti non mi sembra che manchi qualcosa..
<glpiana> ptux, che cosa dovrebbe mancare?
<ptux> in pratica su xfce mi è saltato il gestore delle aree di lavoro (anche se definisco varie aree, me ne fa funzionare solo una!), e volevo provare a rimuovere la cartella di configurazione...
<glpiana> ptux, in che senso è saltato?
<ptux> nel senso che si vede solo un'area di lavoro e non posso moltiplicarle.
<glpiana> ptux, se ci clicchi col tasto destro non riesci a configurarlo?
<ptux> ne ho definite 4, ma anche nel pannello di configurazione delle aree di lavoro se ne vede una.
<celeste> ok fatto per il pacchetto dei driver
<ptux> 4 selezionate, 1 attiva. anche da là.
<celeste> ??
<celeste> grazie sei un genio
<jester-> celeste: per i driver dipende da cosa hai scaricato
<ptux> avviando in modalità ospite ho visto che là funziona, per cui ritengo che cancellando le configurazioni attuali di xfce e facendo rigenerare la cartella al login dovrei ovviare al problema.
<glpiana> ptux, spe che do un'occhiata
<celeste> compat wireless legendo si parla che funzioni per questo tipo di chiave
<ptux> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> celeste: non c'è allegato un file readm o install con le indicazioni?
<celeste> è una cartella compressa .tar.bz2 l'ho scompattata ma non trovo qle tipo di file
<celeste> anzi il readme c'è lo posto?
<jester-> celeste: dove l'hai presa
<jester-> celeste: posta il readme
<jester-> e guarda se c'è anche install
<peter5678> Scusate ragazzi ho un problema alla prima istallazione di ubuntu qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi??
<enzotib> !dettagli | peter5678
<ubot-it> peter5678: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<peter5678> in pratica la risoluzione con ubuntu e troppo bassa e nonb vedo niente
<celeste> install non c'e ti posto il readme
<jester-> peter5678: lspci | grep -i vga
<peter5678> si so che da terminale devo istallre il driver della mia scheda video ma il problema e che la risoluzione e talmente bassa che non vedo niente
<peter5678> riesco a mala pena a fare il login
<celeste> http://paste.ubuntu.com/924539/
<jester-> peter5678: lspci | grep -i vga
<glpiana> celeste, domanda: quando inserisci la chiavetta nel pc, viene vista come disco?
<peter5678> io l'ho istallato con wubi
<celeste> no no nulla non viene vista proprio
<peter5678> senza chiavetta o cd live
<glpiana> celeste, hai provato ad inserirla in altre porte usb?
<attempt> peter5678 riesci ad aprire terminale?
<celeste> si si certo ma nulla
<peter5678> no non riesco
<peter5678> riesco giusto a intravedere la finestra di login per fare l'accesso poi resto non riesco a fare nulla proprio perche la risoluzione e bassisima
<ptux> glpiana, ho provato a cancellare la cartella .config/xfce4
<attempt> sei con un altro pc?
<glpiana> ptux, ha funzionato?
<ptux> mi ha riavviato la sessione, ma il selettore delle aree di lavoro ancora non va.
<ptux> però se apro una sessione ospite sì...
<jester-> celeste: come si chiama la cartella che  hai scompattato
<ptux> che anomalo!
<peter5678> no.. sempre lo stesso ma adesso sto usando windows
<jester-> peter5678: è l'inverso se vedi piccolo hai una risoluzione alta
<attempt> puoi stampare un file peter5678?
<celeste> COMPAT-WIRELESS-2010-05-23 messa sul desktop
<peter5678> no no non riesco nemmeno a vedere il mouse
<jester-> celeste: cd Scrivania/COMPAT-WIRELESS-2010-05-23
<glpiana> peter5678, se rpemi ctrl+alt+f1 (e passi in console) riesci a leggere?
<glpiana> ptux, strano. hai qualcosa in .config/autostart?
<attempt> peter5678 da windows puoi stampare?
<peter5678> non ho ancora provato adesso provo
<peter5678> da windows si posso farer tutto
<attempt> ok momento
<peter5678> windows funziona correttamente solo ubuntu la risoluzione e bassissima
<jester-> celeste: ??
<celeste> no such file or directory
<celeste> fatto esce quello
<jester-> celeste: sistema in italiano o inglese
<celeste> ora me lo da in inglese senza internet non aggiorna la lingua
<ptux> glpiana, sì, ma non mi pare nulla di strano: c'è dropbox, skype, tilda, il firewall e poco altro, tutti programmi ok
<jester-> celeste: cd Desktop/COMPAT-WIRELESS-2010-05-23
<glpiana> ptux, scolta, ma l'ahi cancellata e poi sei uscito?
<glpiana> ptux, sarebbe meglio uscire, cancellarla e poi rientrare
<celeste> se clicco su proprieta esce: /HOME/CELESTE/SCRIVANIA
<glpiana> ptux, mica che salvi la sessione all'uscita
<ptux> ok, ci proviamo.
<ptux> aspetta.
<jester-> celeste: nel file manager è Scrivania o Desktop
<glpiana> celeste, devi rispettare le maiuscole e le minuscole quando scrivi nel terminale. linux è case sensitive
<ptux> glpiana,
<ptux> ho fatto ma non ho risolto granché
<ptux> ho fatto logout e poi da terminale ALT+F1 ho rimosso .config/autostart e .config/xfce4, ma nulla.
<glpiana> ptux, vai su impostazioni -> gestore delle impostazioni -> spazi di lavoro
<glpiana> !image | ptux
<ubot-it> ptux: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<attempt> peter5678 quasi fatto un attimo
<celeste> il file è sulla schermata di lavoro la prima per intenderci
<attempt> jester- mi piazzi un paste di xorg base?
<peter5678> attempt grazie
<jester-> celeste: cd Scrivania/COMPAT-WIRELESS-2010-05-23      rispetta le maiuscole minuscole
<celeste> fatto ora mi esce una riga unica con ultima dicitura inserita
<jester-> celeste: make
<ptux> http://imagebin.org/207550
<ptux> glpiana, http://imagebin.org/207550
<celeste> si cursore senza nulla
<jester-> attempt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/924551/
<jester-> celeste: dai make
<celeste> ok un attimo.....:)
<attempt> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<attempt> grazie jester-
<celeste> il terminal scorre scrivendo righe da solo
<glpiana> ptux, per cortesia prendi una schermata di tutto il desktop
<jester-> celeste: quando torna al prompt fischia
<celeste> ok e ti posto il tutto?
<ptux> con l'applicazione aperta o chiusa?
<attempt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/924554/   peter5678   salvi e stampi e provi.
<glpiana> ptux, dall'immagine che hai postato non mi sembra tu sia su una xfce resettata
<jester-> celeste: no errori?
<glpiana> ptux, aperta
<celeste> al momento no
<jester-> celeste: ha finito?
<celeste> ancora no
<jester-> quando ha finito fischia
<celeste> ok ok
<ptux> http://imagebin.org/207551
<ptux> glpiana, http://imagebin.org/207551 (dopo il login ho lanciato manualmente tilda e login e nascosto il pannello inferiore).
<glpiana> ptux, dimmi su che versione sei
<glpiana> e dimmi anche se al login usi la sessione xfce o xubuntu
<ptux> l'accesso è su lightdm, i repo di oneric.
<glpiana> ptux, oki, ma cosa scegli come sessione su lightdm? xfce o xubuntu?
<ptux> in pratica ho sostituito manualmente gnome con xfce
<ptux> xfce
<glpiana> ptux, manualmente? cioè?
<ptux> con sudo apt-get remove per gnome-session & co e con sudo apt-get install per xfce...
<ptux> intendevo dire quindi che non è una versione nata con xfce.
<ptux> :
<ptux> :)
<jester-> peppe84: fare sudo apt-get  install xubuntu-desktop  era troppo semplice?
<jester-> peppe84: fallo adesso
<glpiana> jester-, peppe84 non c'entra niente :D
<peppe84> :-D
<jester-> cacchio di tab
<peppe84> ciao a tutti :-)
<ptux> :D
<jester-> aiò peppe84
<ptux> jester-, ormai sono in questa situazione e non pensavo fosse così complicato, visto che se avvio una sessione ospite tutto funziona correttamente..
<ptux> per questo mi ero concentrato sui files di configurazione della sessione.
<ptux> :/
<celeste> ancora scorre possibile cosi lungo..??ma starebbe installando??
<glpiana> ptux, nel terminale: ls -la /home/TUOUTENTE
<jester-> celeste: sta compilando, dopo si installa
<jester-> celeste: pc scarsotto?
<celeste> aaa okk
<celeste> si vecchio pentium 4
<jester-> celeste: hai voja
<celeste> iahiaihahiaihaiaiha
<ptux> glpiana, devo cercare qualcosa in particolare?
<celeste> ma mia moglie si ostina o voler questo e cercavo di alleggerirlo con ubuntu....ma senza connessione internet mi ammazza..ahahiaihiahhiahi
<jester-> celeste: esistono i cavi di rete
<celeste> si lo so ma la presa telefonica è un po lontana....non vorrei rifare l'impianto elettrico......
<glpiana> ptux, se puoi postarlo su pastebin vorrei dare un occhio. se hai nomi di file privati cancellane le righe
<enzotib> !porn
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare porno
<ptux> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> celeste: piglia gli adattori per la rete elettrica
<glpiana> ptux, e dammi anche l'output di: ps aux
<celeste> non capisco
<glpiana> ptux, preferibilmente fallo dopo aver messo il terminale a tutto schermo
<jester-> celeste: è possible mandare internet in tutta la casa attraverso l'impianto elettrico
<ptux> oppure dopo aver fatto un ls -la /home/nomeutente >> file.txt ;)
<glpiana> ptux, e anche ls .config/xfce4-session
<celeste> e si questo lo so ma inizialmente non era stato fatto e non vorrei farlo adesso ...non pensavo che installare un penna wifi era cosi complicato anche perche fino ad esso è stato un ottimo rimedio ;)
<celeste> adesso cmq ha finito
<jester-> celeste: con la 11.1o andrebbe di serie
<celeste> ee so anche questo poi scaricherò direttamente la 12
<celeste> adesso come si procede..
<celeste> ha finito finalmente
<jester-> celeste: sudo make install  ti chiederà la pass utente che non vedrai digitandola
<jester-> celeste: digitala e dai enter
<celeste> sudook
<celeste> ok fatto
<jester-> celeste: hai finito?
<celeste> solite righe a scorrimento
<jester-> ok
<ptux> glpiana, xfce4-session è vuoto (. e ..).
<ptux> invece il resto è su: http://paste.ubuntu.com/924579/
<jester-> celeste: quando ha finito riavvia con la penna collegata
<celeste> perfetto...
<celeste> ok finito chiudo il tutto??
<glpiana> ptux, mate?
<jester-> celeste: sudo reboot
<ptux> mate? ma non fa parte di gnome-session?
<glpiana> ptux, sì ma non vorrei avessi incasinato le cose. resettiamo .gconf, anzi meglio tutto gnome
<glpiana> !gnomereset | ptux
<ubot-it> ptux: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<robytrevi> ciao a tutti
<celeste> non va ugualmente
<glpiana> ptux, comuqnue ti ho chiesto anche ps aux
<jester-> celeste: suo rmmod ath9k
<jester-> celeste: sudo modprobe ath9h
<celeste> mi dice che non esiste
<jester-> celeste: suo rmmod ath9k
<glpiana> *sudo
<jester-> celeste: sudo rmmod ath9k
<jester-> celeste: sudo modprobe ath9h
<celeste> non esiste in proc/modules
<jester-> celeste: sudo modprobe ath9h  ?
<jester-> celeste: sudo modprobe ath9h  lo carica?
<celeste> ok e riandato alla riga giu
<jester-> celeste: iwconfig
<celeste> no wirelwss
<jester-> celeste: sudo modprobe ath9k
<celeste> ok
<jester-> iwconfig
<celeste> no wireless extension
<jester-> celeste: sudo modprobe ath5k
<ptux> glpiana, rimossi i files di gnome che mi hai indicato, ora sembra che rifunzioni tutto.
<celeste> ok
<ptux> certo dovrò rifare le personalizzazioni ed i files di autostart, però siamo a posto.
<jester-> iwconfig
<jester-> celeste: la penna è attaccata direttamente a una usb?
<ptux> la domanda che rimane è: perché gnome incideva sulle aree di lavoro di xfce?
<celeste> uguale...:(
<celeste> si si
<jester-> celeste: se il pc non ha usb2 non andrà mai
<celeste> aspp
<glpiana> ptux, magari erano le configurazioni in .gconf che influivano sui desktop virtuali
<glpiana> ptux, la roba sotto .config e .gconf non è prettamente di gnome
<ptux> ok, allora adesso mi metto a risistemare l'ambiente di lavoro.
<ptux> grazie per ora.
<ptux> ;)
<jester-> celeste: rivai nella cartella dei driver col terminale e dai sudo uninstall
<jester-> celeste: poi http://dwiel.net/blog/tp-link-tl-wn722n-on-ubuntu-10-04/
<celeste> come ci vado sulla cartella
<jester-> celeste: proviamo sudo modprobe ath-9k_htc
<jester-> celeste: proviamo sudo modprobe ath9k_htc
<celeste> uguale no wireless
<jester-> celeste: proviamo sudo modprobe ath9k_htc
<celeste> idem
<jester-> celeste: posta dmesg
<celeste> http://paste.ubuntu.com/924607/
<celeste> ora l'ho attaccata su una usb2
<glpiana> celeste, scrivi nel terminale: wget http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/dwmw2/linux-firmware.git;a=blob_plain;f=ar9271.fw;hb=35b308409dc18991ec833c24972fd631c9f479a1
<jester-> usb 1-1.7: ath9k_htc: Firmware - ar9271.fw not found
<glpiana> celeste, dimmi quando l'hai scaricato
<celeste> ieri questo file
<jester-> celeste: o non era quello giusto o non l'hai copiato in /lib/frimware
<celeste> riprovo come devo fare
<glpiana> celeste, l'hai dato il coamndo che ti ho detto?
<celeste> non ho internet
<jester-> celeste: <glpiana> celeste, scrivi nel terminale: wget http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/dwmw2/linux-firmware.git;a=blob_plain;f=ar9271.fw;hb=35b308409dc18991ec833c24972fd631c9f479a1
<glpiana> celeste, il pc da cui parli ora è collegato col cavo?
<jester-> celeste:  http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/dwmw2/linux-firmware.git;a=blob_plain;f=ar9271.fw;hb=35b308409dc18991ec833c24972fd631c9f479a1
<celeste> è un altro pc
<glpiana> celeste, è collegato col cavo?
<jester-> poi lo copi nella home nel carcassone
<glpiana> oki, non si può sapere. fai come dice jester-
<celeste> è come quella che ho io
<glpiana> celeste, dove ce l'hai sto file?
<glpiana> in che directory?
<celeste> sul desktop
<glpiana> celeste, apri un terminale nuovo
<celeste> scrivania
<glpiana> celeste, scrivi: cd Scrivania
<glpiana> celeste, fatto?
<celeste> si
<glpiana> celeste, scrivi: ls ar9271.fw
<glpiana> lo elenca?
<celeste> è uscito in verde
<glpiana> celeste, scrivi: sudo cp ar9271.fw /lib/firmware
<glpiana> celeste, fatto?
<celeste> cp:cannot stat ar9271.fw/': not a directory
<glpiana> celeste, c'è uno spazio tra ar9271.fw e  /lib/firmware
<jester-> celeste: spazio dopo  ar9271.fw
<celeste> ok
<celeste> fatto riga in giù
<celeste> ora....???
<glpiana> celeste, ora sudo rmmod athk9_htc
<glpiana> celeste, poi dai: sudo modprobe ath9k_htc
<glpiana> celeste, di nuovo dmesg   e fa vedere
<celeste> da scrivania o da desktop
<celeste> ora sono in scrivania
<glpiana> celeste, scrivania e desktop son la stessa cosa. sarebbe comunque indifferente
<celeste> ok scusami
<zedr> ciao a tutti
<zedr> http://www.meetup.com/stackoverflow/Milano-IT/
<celeste> sul primo removing operatin not permitted
<zedr> Meeting Stack Overflow a Milano
<enzotib> !chat | zedr
<ubot-it> zedr: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<zedr> enzotib: thanks
<celeste> http://paste.ubuntu.com/924632/
<celeste> non so cosa fare...
<bossa> ciao a tutti
<glpiana> celeste, scrivi: ls -la /lib/firmware/ar9271.fw
<bossa> vorrei installare googleearth su kubuntu 11.10, nel wiki trovo solo una guida per la versione 10
<bossa> ho trovato questa http://www.zoomingin.net/2010/10/installare-google-earth-su-ubuntu.html
<bossa> seguo quanto detto li?
<celeste> in verde
<bossa> celeste dici a me?
<celeste> no no a gl piana
<bossa> ok
<glpiana> celeste, allora fai una cosa, riavvia il pc.
<glpiana> bossa, sversione del tuo kubuntu? 32 o 64 bit?
<celeste> proviamo a cancellarlo e a riinserirlo adesso ho scaricato quello che mi avete dato voi
<bossa> ho installato la 32
<bossa> enzotib forse ti ricordi di me qualche giorno fa ti chiedevo per schermo nero all'avvio....risolto!
<glpiana> bossa, allora installa il pacchetto: googleearth-package
<enzotib> bossa, ciao
<bossa> è bastato togliere la batteria e rimetterla
<enzotib> bossa, azz
<bossa> se qualcun'altro ti chiedesse....
<bossa> glpiana ho provato e da apper mi dice che c'è ma l'installazione da terminale era stata interrotta (per via dello schermo nero che ho risolto)
<bossa> che faccio riparto da zero?
<glpiana> bossa, hai già installato il pacchetto che ti ho detto?
<celeste> riavviato proviamo a cancellae il firmware e a riinserirlo
<bossa> appunto, apper mi dice che c'è, ma l'installazione da terminale non era stata completata
<glpiana> celeste, no, lsmod | grep ath9k   che risponde?
<glpiana> bossa, apper che piffero è?
<bossa> un gestore pacchetti
<glpiana> bossa, di cosa?
<bossa> kubuntu
<glpiana> bossa, vabbè fa niente. scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<bossa> l'altro che c'è di default non mi andava
<bossa> faccio
<bossa> fatto
<glpiana> bossa, ora scrivi: make-googleearth-package
<bossa> sta facendo
<glpiana> bossa, oki, quando termina ti dirà come installare il pacchetto che ha creato. vado a pranzo
<glpiana> celeste, a dopo
<bossa> glpiana ok grazie a dopo
<bossa> e buonappetito
<bossa> ti dico già che come l'altra volta mi vengono fuori una sfilza di warning can't extract name and version from library name eccetera
<celeste> http://paste.ubuntu.com/924648/
<celeste> ed ora???
<mrAlmond> ciao a tutti
<bossa> glpiana riciao
<glpiana> bossa, allora, mostrami l'output del comando
<glpiana> !paste | bossa
<ubot-it> bossa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<bossa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/924693/
<glpiana> bossa, oki, ma è l'aoutput di cosa questo?
<glpiana> *output
<bossa> ehm
<bossa> scusa eh
<bossa> io pensavo intendessi sta roba qua :)
<bossa> ignoranza total
<glpiana> bossa, no, volevo vedere i warning di cui parlavi
<bossa> che è sto output?
<bossa> ah ok
<bossa> ma è lunghissimo
<bossa> boh io ti incollo tutto poi vedi te
<glpiana> bossa, vabbè, allora saltiamo sta cosa e proviamo a installare
<glpiana> bossa, sudo dpkg -i google  e poi premi tab per completare il nome
<bossa> anche perchè alla fine dice success!
<glpiana> bossa, ti darà errore, postamelo
<bossa> ok
<bossa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/924696/
<glpiana> bossa, sudo apt-get -f install
<bossa> sta facendo
<bossa> fatto
<glpiana> bossa, ora scrivi googleearth
<bossa> :)
<bossa> grandissimo
<bossa> :)
<glpiana> :)
<bossa> mille e mille grazie
<bossa> buona giornata a tutti!!!
<tesivo> ciao, mi servirebbe un aiuto per risolvere un problema: ho un portatile e non mi funziona più l'audio. qualcuno sa come fare?
<glpiana> tesivo, non ti funziona più in seguito a cosa? che sistema monta il portatile?
<tesivo> non saprei in seguito a cosa, penso o ad un aggiornamento o a wine, monto xubuntu aggiornato.
<tesivo> (xubuntu perchè mi hanno detto che è più leggero xD)
<glpiana> tesivo, apri un terminale
<Polimar> giorno
<tesivo> fatto.
<glpiana> tesivo, scrivi: alsamixer        e dimmi se si apre il mixer o se da errore
<tesivo> dice che non lo ho installato, faccio il sudo che mi suggerisce?
<glpiana> tesivo, no, aspetta. scrivi: dpkg -l | grep alsa
<glpiana> !paste | tesivo
<ubot-it> tesivo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<tesivo> ok, ecco a te : http://paste.ubuntu.com/924725/
<glpiana> tesivo, sudo apt-get install alsa-utils
<glpiana> tesivo, quando termina dai di nuovo alsamixer
<tesivo> installato, ora vedo una sorta di interfaccia grafica...con delle barre xd
<glpiana> tesivo, perfetto, puoi farmi una schermata?
<glpiana> !image | tesivo
<ubot-it> tesivo: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<tesivo> ecco a te: http://imagebin.org/207570
<glpiana> tesivo, scrivi: aplay -l   e metti su pastebin
<tesivo> ecco qui: http://paste.ubuntu.com/924730/
<glpiana> tesivo, a quale scheda hai collegato le casse?
<tesivo> non ho collegato le casse, è audio interno del pc...non saprei quale periferica usa solitamente...
<glpiana> mmm............
<glpiana> tesivo, un secondo
<tesivo> ok
<glpiana> tesivo, clicca sull'icona del volume e apri le impostazioni audio
<tesivo> fatto
<glpiana> tesivo, la prima scheda è "uscita"?
<tesivo> mmm non leggo uscita ma "HDA Intel"
<glpiana> tesivo, parlo delle schede che compongono la finestra che ti si è aperta
<glpiana> tesivo, dai, fammi una schermata così vedo com'è
<tesivo> in riproduzione ho principale, headphone, speaker, pcm, beep.
<tesivo> ok asp che ti faccio le imm
<tesivo> 1: http://imagebin.org/207572
<tesivo> 2: http://imagebin.org/207573
<tesivo> 3: http://imagebin.org/207574
<glpiana> tesivo, ok, capito. installa pavucontrol
<glpiana> e vediamo se da lì risolviamo qualcosa
<tesivo> dal "gestione pacchetti"?
<glpiana> tesivo, sudo apt-get install pavucontrol        che facciamo prima
<tesivo> thk!
<tesivo> installato
<glpiana> tesivo, aprilo
<Polimar> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<tesivo> strabello xd, funza.
<tesivo> faccio screen?
<glpiana> tesivo, vai su "uscite" e vedi se vedi entrambe le schede
<glpiana> sì fai lo screenshot
<tesivo> era su cuffie analogiche, ho messo speaker analogici
<tesivo> comque prima ti faccio lo screen
<Polimar> glpiana, scusami http://paste.ubuntu.com/924749/
<glpiana> tesivo, quindi ora lo senti?
<Polimar> questa mattina faccio update e mi ritrovo questo -.-
<tesivo> asp che provo e ti dico.
<glpiana> Polimar, primo: sei su pangolin e quindi sul canale sbagliato; secondo, hai repository esterni
<glpiana> Polimar, /j #ubuntu-it+1
<Polimar> ok
<tesivo> no non va, ti faccio gli screen
<glpiana> tesivo, ok
<tesivo> ecco: http://imagebin.org/207577
<glpiana> tesivo, allora io vedo che è ancora settato sulle cuffie l'audio interno
<tesivo> sisi, ho rimesso com'era prima.
<tesivo> metto porta : analog speakers?
<glpiana> tesivo, hai solo quelle due opzioni?
<tesivo> si
<glpiana> tesivo, però anche se metti la'ltro non senti niente?
<tesivo> no, su chrome non sento nulla
<glpiana> tesivo, ah spe, vedi che le due schede hanno un'icona col visto?
<glpiana> solo che per la prima è pigiato e per la second ano?
<glpiana> *seconda no
<tesivo> la seconda ha la V attiva la prima no.
<glpiana> tesivo, prova a metterle invertite
<glpiana> magari è quello
<tesivo> niente, non va comunque
<glpiana> tesivo, hai delle casse da attaccare al pc?
<tesivo> si, ora le provo
<tesivo> non vanno
<glpiana> tesivo, nemmeno nell'uscita delle cuffie?
<massimo18> ma le cuffie funzionano?
<tesivo> nemmeno
<massimo18> -.-
<glpiana> tesivo, hai più uscite sul pc? anteriori e posteriori?
<tesivo> credo solo anteriori, poi c'è il jack microfono e il jack cuffie
<glpiana> tesivo, ma fino a quando ha funzionato l'audio?
<tesivo> mmm una settimana fa andava
<glpiana> tesivo, scrivi: lsmod | grep snd
<glpiana> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<tesivo> ecco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/924772/
<tesivo> asp asp...sembra che siano i browser a non far andare l'audio
<tesivo> l'alsa player l'mp3 me lo fa andare
<glpiana> tesivo, ah
<glpiana> allora il problema è altrove
<glpiana> tesivo, aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Left.wav
<glpiana> tesivo, lo senti?
<tesivo> mmm...in riproduzione dovrebbe dirmi i vari programmi che usano l'audio o no?
<glpiana> tesivo, sì, dovrebbe
<tesivo> si lo sento
<glpiana> tesivo, oki, quindi l'audio va. tu stavi provando video flash?
<tesivo> si si legge anche l'alsaplayer tra i riproduzione...ora vediamo se i browser compaiono
<tesivo> si video flash
<glpiana> tesivo, con che browser?
<tesivo> provo sia con chrome sia con firefox
<glpiana> tesivo, chrome o chromium?
<tesivo> chrome chrome, non chromium
<glpiana> vabbè, lascia perdere chrome, concentriamoci su firfeox allora
<tesivo> ok
<glpiana> tesivo, apri un youtube qualunque
<tesivo> fatto
<glpiana> tesivo, non senti nulla? se clicchi col destro sul video, in fondo al menu leggi informazioni su flashplayer?
<tesivo> non sento, click dx fatto, mi ha aperto unaltra pagina
<tesivo> mi dicono You have version 11,2,202,228 installed
<glpiana> tesivo, chiudi firefox e rimuovi la directory nascosta .macromedia presente nella tua home. poi riavvia firefox
<tesivo> niente
<glpiana> tesivo, nel terminale scrivi: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<tesivo> ecco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/924787/
<glpiana> tesivo, se tu avvii un file di youtube su firefox e apri pavucontrol, lo vedi?
<tesivo> no non lo vedo
<frezli11> ciao  avrei bisogno di aiuto per emphaty , mi connetto alla rete freenode ma poi  non capisco dove devo andare per indicargli il canale
<frezli11> io uso pidgin ed è semplice , ma emphaty non capisco dove devo mettere il nome del canale
<glpiana> tesivo, non appare come firefox, ma come alsaplugin
<tesivo> mmm
<tesivo> no non si vede
<frezli11> ma vorrei capire emphaty , possibile che non c'è un posto dove scrivere il nome del canale
<fabio_cc> frezli11, dovrebbe essere menù Stanza -> Entra
<frezli11> si ma tu vedi un menu' in empathy da qualche parte
<fabio_cc> frezli11, nella finestra elenco contatti
<frezli11> fabio tu usi unity vero
<fabio_cc> frezli11, no non lo uso
<frezli11> emphaty da me non ha menù
<fabio_cc> frezli11, nemmeno dopo che accedi al network?
<frezli11> puoi solo configurare l'accesso alla rete freenode e poi il canale ???? non c'è possibilità
<frezli11> no .... mi da connesso ma non si apre niente altro
<frezli11> non ho mai visto una cosa più mal fatta di empathy e addirittura la mettono di standard in ubuntu  !!!!
<glpiana> fradeve, sei su unity?
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> frezli11,  sei su unity?
<frezli11> no io uso ubuntu ma con gnome shell
<frezli11> a forse empathy è studiata solo per unity
<glpiana> frezli11, se hai il global menu il menu di empathy è sulla barra. senza il global menu è sulla cornice del programma, almeno lo è in tutte le interfacce
<frezli11> adesso verifico
<jacopo> ciao sono un giovane utente di ubuntu, ho scaricato e installato con successo l'ultima versione 11.10. Solo che questa mattina ho scaricato e installato gli aggiornamenti
<jacopo> ma il computer  fa delle scritte e niente più
<jacopo> da ore
<jacopo> è un problema?
<glpiana> jacopo, fa delle scritte dove?
<glpiana> il sistema è usabile?
<glpiana> se no è evidentemente un problema :D
<glpiana> torno a breve
<Polimar> le scritte sono nel terminale
<jacopo> sisi un schermata nera come se fosse il teminale
<Polimar> ok
<jacopo> il pc si riavvia e poi parte schermo nero con le scritte
<Polimar> allora puo essere che sta completando gli aggiornamenti
<jacopo> quindi devo solo aspettare?
<Polimar> aspetta
<Polimar> si riavvia
<frezli11> controllato sia in gnome shell che unity , in entrambi empathy non ha menù
<Polimar> sai dire che scritte vedi
<frezli11> l'unica soluzione che rimane è sempre il buon pidgin
<Polimar> jacopo, che critte leggi
<jacopo> allo
<jacopo> trovo scritte tipo: "*starting lightDM display manager        [ok]"
<jacopo> questa è l'ultima ssarà ferma da 20 min su questa riga
<tesivo> provo a reinstallare flash e evdo se funziona. poi riavvio, ci si vede bye e grazie mille glpiana!
<jacopo> è una cosa grave? vi è mai successo?
<Polimar> jacopo aspetta glpiana perche mi pare che ci sia un errore
<jacopo> un errore dove? nel sistema?
<Polimar> in teoria al riavvio ti doveva dare la schermata di login
<Polimar> jacopo, che versione hai istallato
<jacopo> 11.10
<enzotib> jacopo, prova Ctrl-Alt-F7 e poi anche con F8
<jacopo> a che serve? enzobit
<enzotib> jacopo, non mi invertire le consonanti
<enzotib> jacopo, a spostarsi sulla virtual console 7
<Polimar> enzotib, new name XD
<enzotib> per vedere se la finestra di login è là
<jacopo> cmq non succede niente
<jacopo> non funzianano i tasti
<enzotib> jacopo, Ctrl-Alt-F1 ?
<jacopo> (scusa per il nome)
<jacopo> si login
<jacopo> mi dice
<jacopo> che ci metto?
<enzotib> jacopo, fai login, per intanto
<enzotib> username/password
<enzotib> (cioè prima il tuo username, premi invio e poi la password)
<jacopo> ok
<jacopo> dop?
<enzotib> jacopo, hai per caso la 12.04 beta?
<jacopo> no
<jacopo> ubuntu 11.10
<enzotib> jacopo, sudo service lightdm status
<enzotib> jacopo, dimmi cosa scrive
<jacopo> lightdm stop/waiting
<enzotib> jacopo, sudo ls -ld /var/lib/lightdm/
<jacopo> risposta: drwxr-x--- 9 lightdm lightdm 4096 2012-04-06 02:59 /var/lib/lightdm/
<enzotib> jacopo, ok, proviamo ad avviare lightdm, poi cerchiamo di capire perché fa così; sudo service lightdm start
<jacopo> è tornato alla pagina di prima
<enzotib> jacopo, Ctrl-Alt-F1 e torni al tuo terminale
<jacopo> ok grazie, la risposta al comando di prima è: lightdm start/running, process 2218
<enzotib> jacopo, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<jacopo> dpkg: errore: opzione -o sconosciuta
<enzotib> jacopo, era -a
<jacopo> poi altre cose
<jacopo> io ho scritto a
<jacopo> ma mi ha scritto così il cpc
<enzotib> jacopo, allora hai messo un solo trattino davanti a configure
<enzotib> jacopo, devono essere due
<jacopo> mmm riprovo
<jacopo> non succede niente
<enzotib> jacopo, ok, ora uname -r
<jacopo> 3.0.0-19-generic
<enzotib> aaahhhahaha
<jester-> hihihihi
<glpiana> eccolo!
<jester-> tel là
<glpiana> jacopo, sei uno sviluppatore?
<jacopo> un che?
<jacopo> nono
<jacopo> per nulla
<glpiana> jacopo, perchè usi i repository proposed allora?
<jacopo> giuro non so cosa sia
<glpiana> jacopo, riavvia il pc con sudo reboot e all'avvio, dalla schermata di grub, scegli il kernel 3.0.0-17
<jacopo> grazie per la fiducia ma non sono molto pratico, se riavvio mi ritorna la schermata tutta nera di partenza
<glpiana> jacopo, hai solo ubuntu su sto pc?
<jacopo> sisi
<glpiana> jacopo, allora quando avvii, premi e tieni premuto il tasto shift
<glpiana> fino a quando non ti appare il menu di grub
<glpiana> jacopo, a quel punto vai sui kernel vecchi e seleziona 3.0.0-17, poi premi invio
<jacopo> ok
<jacopo> allora nella schermata grub ho: ubuntu con linux 3.0.0-19-generic; Ubuntu, con linux 3.0.0-19-generic (modalità ripristino); previous linux version; memory test (memtest86+): memory test (memtest86+, serial console 115200)
<Carlin0> jacopo, previous linux
<glpiana> jacopo, previous linux version e poi 3.0.0-17
<jacopo> ok ora ho più scelte linux 18 generic; luinux 18 generic (mod. ripristino); 17 generic; 17 genirc (mod ripristino); 12 generic; 12 generic (mod. ripristino)
<jester-> dite che ubuntu  gli scherzi da prete che fa di notte a pc spento abbia aggiunto anche abilitazione dei proposed?
<glpiana> jester-, eh ho paura di sì
<glpiana> jacopo, ti ho già scritto più volte quale devi scegliere
<glpiana> jacopo, devo dirlo ancora? 3.0.0-17
<jester-> azzz famo un espsto
<jacopo> scusate se vi assillo e che non sono un esperto
<jacopo> ho paura di commettere un errore
<jacopo> scusatemi
<Carlin0> sbajando si impara :D
<glpiana> jacopo, l'hai già fatto attivando i proposed :)
<jacopo> ma come ho fatto senza volerlo?
<jacopo> io ho solo aggiornato come consigliato da ubuntu
<jacopo> non ho fatto nulla di mia volontà
<glpiana> jacopo, scusa, hai seleziona e avviato il kernel 3.0.0-17?
<glpiana> *selezionato
<jacopo> si
<glpiana> jacopo, e?
<jacopo> per adesso schermo nero
<jacopo> niente siamo tornati al punto di prima
<glpiana> jacopo, che scheda video hai?
<jacopo> dovevo scegliere ripristino?
<glpiana> no. rispondimi per favore
<jacopo> nvidia
<glpiana> jacopo, hai messo i driver proprietari?
<jacopo> sisi
<jacopo> me li dava in automatico ubuntu
<glpiana> jacopo, con il .run scaricato dal sito?
<glpiana> jacopo, ah col gestore?
<jacopo> sis
<jacopo> non ho fatto niente
<glpiana> jacopo, allora premi ctrl+alt+f1 e vai in console. fai login testuale
<jacopo> nella cartella driver comparivano i driver di invidia ne ho scelto uno
<jacopo> ok
<glpiana> jacopo, scrivi: sudo service lightdm stop
<glpiana> jacopo, fatto?
<jacopo> stpo:Unknown instance
<glpiana> jacopo, stop no stpo
<jacopo> sisi stop
<jacopo> ho scritto giusto
<glpiana> jacopo, ps aux | grep lightdm  restituisce qualcosa?
<danigx> ciao a tutti
<jacopo> allora: 1563 0.0 0.0  4472  756 tty1     D+    15:49   0:00 grep --color=auto lightdm(scritto in rosso)
<fabio_cc> !ciao | danigx
<ubot-it> danigx: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<glpiana> jacopo, allora scrivi: startx
<danigx> qualcuno di voi usa kde 4.8 su kubuntu?
<glpiana> !qualcuno | danigx
<ubot-it> danigx: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<glpiana> jacopo, si avvia?
<jacopo> l'ultima cosa che scrive è: xinit: server error
<glpiana> jacopo, vediamo. scrivi: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_vecchio
<glpiana> jacopo, poi riadi startx
<glpiana> *ridai
<jacopo> sempre xinit: server error
<fabio_cc> danigx, prova a chiedere su #ubuntu-it-chat, Kubuntu 11.10 usa KDE 4.7 quindi non è ufficialmente supportato KDE 4.8
<glpiana> jacopo, sudo reboot, poi avvii in recovery del 3.0.0-17 e scegli di avvaire X in failsafe
<jacopo> allor a
<glpiana> jacopo, scusa ti lascio ad altri, devo andare
<jacopo> glpiana, sono su recovery mi chiede: resume; fsck; remount; and root
<jacopo> ok grazie mille
<glpiana> jacopo, remount e poi dovrebbe proprorti un altro menu
<glpiana> *proporti
<jacopo> ok
<glpiana> vado
<danigx> ok fabio_cc
<ennio> ciao ragazzi
<ennio> c è nessuno?
<enzotib> !nessuno | ennio
<ubot-it> ennio: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<ennio> ragazzi, ho un problema per l installazione di ubuntu
<ennio> mi compare lo schermo nero
<ennio> :(
<ennio> scheda video amd, ho trovato qualcosa in rete ma non riesco a risolvere
<enzotib> ennio, che versione?
<ennio> 11.10
<enzotib> ennio, quando compare lo schermo nero? durante l'installazione o al riavvio?
<ennio> dopo il riavvio e scelgo ubuntu
<enzotib> ennio, lo scegli alla finestra di login? lì ci arrivi?
<ennio> quando mi chiede di avviare w7 o ubuntu
<ennio> scelgo ubuntu, dopo una barretta che lampeggia e poi l oscurità
<enzotib> ennio, hai installato con wubi?
<ennio> si!
<enzotib> ennio, se quando fa lo schermo nero premi Ctrl-Alt-F1, compare un terminale dove puoi fare login?
<enzotib> ennio, e poi, prima dello schermo nero c'è qualche scritta che riesci a leggere?
<ennio> nessuna scritta. ma se premo esc mi spunta un terminale con una parola scritta che perora non ricordo
<enzotib> ennio, forse grub rescue> ?
<Mabo11> ciao a tutti
<ennio> siii solo grub però
<Mabo11> ciao enzotib
<enzotib> ciao Mabo11
<Mabo11> come va
<enzotib> Mabo11, bene
<Mabo11> ho installato ubuntu su chiavetta usb
<Mabo11> enzotib solo cheho deciso di non installare il grub
<Mabo11> infatti non parte
<enzotib> bene :)
<Mabo11> come posso fare per non reinstallare tuttodaccapo
<Mabo11> ci sono alternative ?
<enzotib> Mabo11, ce l'hai un ubuntu che parte dove puoi inserire la chiavetta?
<ennio> enzotib, che posso fare?
<Mabo11> ora sono dalla live 11 montata con unetbootin
<ennio> mi puoi aiutare?
<enzotib> ennio, non lo so, ci sto pensando
<ennio> ah :)
<ennio> grazie
<Mabo11> oh scusa ho rubato il poisto ad ennio
<Mabo11> scusa ennio
<ennio> ciao maboll, non ti preoccupare
<Mabo11> se lo dici tu...
<ennio> siamo tutti nella stessa barca ;)
<enzotib> Mabo11, quindi puoi accedere alla chiavetta?
<Mabo11> certo che si
<enzotib> !grub | Mabo11
<ubot-it> Mabo11: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Mabo11> ....
<enzotib> Mabo11, segui la procedura per il ripristino
<Mabo11> fino a li ci arrivavo anche io
<Mabo11> sono 7 anni che uso ubuntu
<Mabo11> xD
<Mabo11> enzotib non devo ripristinare nulla
<enzotib> Mabo11, solo che quando sei nel chroot devi per prima cosa fare l'installazione del pacchetto grub-pc
<Mabo11> devo fare il grub
<Mabo11> enzotib a me lo ha chietso a fine installazione
<Mabo11> non all-inizio
<enzotib> e quindi?
<Mabo11> cmq sia dove va instllato nella chiavetta o nell hd primario ?
<enzotib> Mabo11, va installato sulla chiavetta, altrimenti senza chiavetta non parte più il pc
<Mabo11> l-hd ha il grub con babckbox2 e winxp
<enzotib> e quello lascialo stare
<enzotib> devi metterlo su /dev/sdb o come si chiamerà la chiavetta
<Mabo11> in effetti ciavevo provato e avev sputtanato il grub
<enzotib> Mabo11, fatti una copia del settore di boot, magari
<Mabo11> poi ho installato boot-repeair
<Mabo11> e tutto eandato a posto
<Mabo11> che 2 OO
<Mabo11> reinstallare tutto
<Mabo11> cmq enzotib sulla chiavettavolevo installare ubuntulite
<enzotib> e cos'è?
<Mabo11> una versione litedi ubuntu perpc vecchiotti
<Mabo11> con questa livefa fatica a caricarsi firefox
<Mabo11> e obeso xD
<AlexZion> già provato lubuntu !?!
<enzotib> Mabo11, con versioni non ufficiali non avresti supporto
<Mabo11> be enzotib e pur sempre una derivazione del sistema originale
<Mabo11> il bello di linux e questo
<enzotib> Mabo11, è la regola, le derivate non ufficiali non hanno il nostro supporto
<Mabo11> e ufficiale
<enzotib> non mi risulta
<Mabo11> AlexZion lubuntu _
<Mabo11> credo sia la stessa di questa ma chiamata in modo diverso
<AlexZion> beh
<AlexZion> lubuntu è ufficiale di sicuro ....
<Mabo11> mmm
<Mabo11> provero
<Mabo11> AlexZion dimmi qualcosa in piu su lubuntu
<Mabo11> ce lo hai ?
<AlexZion> http://lubuntu.net/
<AlexZion> che dire , molto ben fatta , usa il Desktop Environment LXDE..., leggerissima e a tutti gli effetti una "ubuntu", nel senso dei pacchetti disponiobili e del supporto ..
<enzotib> !chat | Mabo11 & AlexZion
<ubot-it> Mabo11 & AlexZion: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Polimar> :-)
<AlexZion> ok enzotib, perdonami , credevo già di esserci ..., sorry ....
<ennio> enzotib ..se cambio versione risolverei il problema?
<enzotib> ennio, io eviterei di usare wubi, se non è strettamente necessario
<ennio> dovrei installare da usb?
<enzotib> ennio, anche perché wubi usa un grub diverso, mi pare sia grub4dos, ed è più difficile da diagnosticare
<enzotib> ennio, da usb o da cd
<ennio> ok mi metto subito all opera
<ennio> qualche programma per metter l iso nell usb?
<enzotib> !usb | ennio
<ubot-it> ennio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<enzotib> ennio, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer-1.8.9.0.exe
<ennio> grazie!
<ennio> scusate l ignoranza, devo creare un altra partizione se voglio tenere pure w7?
<smile> :p
<Polimar> si ennio
<enzotib> Polimar, è uscito da tempo
<Polimar> enzotib, non avevo visto
<enzotib> Polimar, se usavi il TAB per scrivere il nick di ennio te ne saresti accorto :P
<Polimar> e si
<gnux> ciao a tutti
<Guest51373> il solito dvd di installazione di kubuntu 9.04 amd 64 sembra non funzionare e non riesco a masterizzare
<Guest51373> c'è la possibilità di fare un'installazione completa tramite internet?
<bodhibob> !minimale
<ubot-it> Installazione minimale di Ubuntu : http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CdMinimale
<Guest51373> bodhibob: grazie
<enzotib> Guest51373, perché poi la 9.04?
<Guest51373> enzotib: al tempo era la versione stabile
<Guest51373> bodhibob: però non posso masterizzare
<enzotib> Guest51373, puoi fare una liveusb, è la cosa più comoda ormai
<Guest51373> enzotib: l'unica pennetta è piena, direttamente da internet non si può?
<enzotib> Guest51373, anche con debian, un boot minimo da usb devi farlo
<enzotib> Guest51373, forse si può fare qualcosa con boot da una iso sul disco, ma sono cose complicate
<enzotib> Guest51373, copia il contenuto della pendrive su un disco, e usa quella, eviterei di complicare le cose
<Guest51373> e se passassi a una nuova versione, i problemi si risolverebbero? non funziona sempre l'audio, ogni tanto si spegne...
<enzotib> Guest51373, è possibile
<Guest51373> allora provo, magari riprende a funzionare il dvd
<Guest51373> grazie
<Alex99> ciao, ho installato sul netbook samsung N145 la ubuntu remix 9.10. ma non riesco a connettermi alla rete wireless. come facico? grazie
<Alex99> faccio scusate...
<jester-> Alex99: non dovrebbe essere piu supportata
<Alex99> come? non è stata rilasciata da poco? e come faccio?
<jester-> Alex99: 9 = 2009 10 = ottobre
<jester-> Alex99: installa la 11.10
<Alex99> ottimo. la trovo sempre su ubuntu.it? ci vado sopra? che l'ultima volta ho rischiato di far danni
<jester-> !natty
<ubot-it> Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal: http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/ | Kubuntu 11.04: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/natty/ | È preferibile usare i torrent | problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyNarwhal/ReleaseNotes
<Alex99> ma scusa la 11.10 è una remix o la versione per desktop?
<jester-> Alex99: non esiste piu la remix, ci hanno messo unity come interfaccia grafica per otebook
<Alex99> quindi è la stessa cosa? ma il net è poco potente. ce la fa?
<jester-> Alex99: il sistema operativo è comunque lo stesso
<jester-> se ci gira xp ci gira pure linux
<Alex99> il negoxiante mi aveva consigliato la remix che era "specifica" per i net....
<Alex99> a dir la verità è 7......ultimate mi sembra.
<jester-> Alex99: avevo solo l'interfaccia grafica per netbook
<jester-> che adesso è di serie
<Alex99> bene. ci provo. speriamo.
<enzotib> jester-, forse volevi dire
<enzotib> !oneiric
<ubot-it> Oneiric Ocelot: http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/ | Kubuntu 11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/oneiric/ |  È preferibile usare i torrent | Problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/ReleaseNotes
<Alex99> grazie jester.
<glpiana> ola
<Alex99> jester: scusa ma mi è si è bloccato il pc e ho perso il link delle distro che mi avevi dato.....grazie.
<glpiana> Alex99, non c'è jester-
<glpiana> Alex99, ch edistro era?
<Alex99> sul netbook ho la remix e la wireless non va. giustamente jester mi dice che non è supportata.
<Alex99> allora mi ha consigliato la 11.10 o altre e mi ha mandato un link
<Alex99> ma purtroppo ho dovuto riavviare e .....
<glpiana> !release | Alex99
<ubot-it> Alex99: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Alex99> grazie. ma invece della 11.10 che forse è "pesante" posso provare la lubuntu?
<glpiana> Alex99, tutti i link che ti servono son lì. prova quel che vuoi
<Alex99> grazie. ma non son cosi esperto da provare e riprovare...me ne basta una.
<Ab3L> ho due domande: volevo modificare leggermente il comando locate mettendo la modifica in .bashrc. L'idea è quella d'avere il termine ricercato evidenziato in un altro colore. Allora ho provato a fare qualcosa tipo "alias locate='locate $1 | grep --color=auto $1' " ma non ha funzionato.
<DD3my> ciao a tutti
<Ab3L> ecco la domanda: come faccio a memorizzare e a riprendere il termine che passo dopo il locate?
<Ab3L> mentre la seconda domanda è più teorica. qualcuno mi spiega questa riga che era all'inizio del mio .bashrc? [ -z "$PS1" ] && return
<Holden> Ab3L, non puoi passare argomenti ad un alias, quindi per 1 devi usare o una funzione o un semplice script da mettere in /usr/local/bin
<Ab3L> ok. grazie Holden. Per la 2a sapresti spiegarmi che fa la riga [ -z "$PS1" ] && return? ci sta solo quello, né "if" né altro.
<Holden> Ab3L, se la stringa $PS1 ha lunghezza pari a 0 esce dallo script
<animazzurra32> salve a tutti
<animazzurra32> qualcuno in canale?
<enzotib> !nessuno | animazzurra32
<ubot-it> animazzurra32: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<animazzurra32> c'e' qualcuno che conosce bene blactrack 5?
<skricciolo1981> ma pangolino niente ancora?
<animazzurra32> salve skricciolo
<skricciolo1981> sera
<animazzurra32> come faccio a testare la mia wpa con blactrack 5?
<animazzurra32> qualcuno mi puo' aiutare?
<DD3my> ci sono le wiki
<DD3my> sul sito di backtrack
<animazzurra32> dd3my te l'hai mai usata?
<DD3my> si
<DD3my> le ho usate
<DD3my> perche ero curioso di provare a testare la mia rete
<enzotib> animazzurra32, backtrack non è argomento di questo canale
<enzotib> !precise | skricciolo1981
<ubot-it> skricciolo1981: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<animazzurra32> enzo cmq e' basata su ubuntu 10
<skricciolo1981> cioe enzotib?
<enzotib> animazzurra32, non c'entra, sono le regole di questo canale
<skricciolo1981> non è pronta ancora?
<enzotib> skricciolo1981, in quella pagina c'è scritta la data in cui esce
<arthas6667> i have a question, I run the Satanic distro of Ubuntu and was untill yesterday on 10.10 which worked perfectly for me until it notified me that updates were no longer avalible, so i upgraded to 11.04 which has unity and gnome 3 which i hate, r there any security issues staying with 10.10 any help?? :(
<skricciolo1981> 28 aprile?
<enzotib> 26
<enzotib> !english | arthas6667
<ubot-it> arthas6667: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<skricciolo1981> ok grazie enzotib
<arthas6667> >ubot-it grazie
<alex99> ciao, sto installando la ubuntu 11.10 sul netbook samsung.ho creato la usb avviabile.ma non la vede. ho cercato nel boot ma niente...
<enzotib> alex99, con l'eeepc devi avviare con la usb inserita, andare nel setup del bios e scegliere la usb dall'elenco dei dischi rigidi
<enzotib> alex99, intendo, scegliere come disco di boot
<alex99> ma io ho il samsung e sono entrato nel boot ma non c'è nell'elenco.
<enzotib> alex99, sì ho capito che hai samsung, magari si comportava allo stesso modo
<jester-> alex99: guarda al boot che ti dice quale tasto Fx pigiare èer avere il menu di boot
<alex99> ora guardo.
<jester-> se non ha il menu popup devbi entrare nel bios
<alex99> oddio...non so che tasto fx ho usato ma l'ha vista.....prima continuavo a premere esc ed entravo nel boot...ora ho premuto F1 ed ESC e....
<alex99> si è bloccato....è lento oppure....riavvio?
<enzotib>  aspetta
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<animazzurra32> qualcuno sa' se esiste un canale dove si parla della blacktrack 5?
<alex99> non va si è bloccato del tutto.
<enzotib> animazzurra32, #backtrack
<esulu> ciao enzotib
<enzotib> ciao esulu
<Alex99> ciao, devo modifcare grub sul netbook. grazie
<Cristian> ciao
<Bender_> Qualcuno sveglio per caso?
<Cristian> no
<Bender_> Bene!
<Bender_> E' normale che sulla 12.04 nella dash rimanga un history di quello che ho scritto l'ultima volta che l'ho usata? Su 11.10 non succedeva.
<Bender_> Se scrivo "firef" per firefox e poi lo avvio, se dopo un pò riapro la dash mi ritrovo "firef" scritto prima.
<Cristian> guarda io uso kubuntu
<Cristian> comunque si rimane negli appunti
<Cristian> in teoria e un modo per velocizzare i comandi
<Cristian> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Bender_> Criscian, ah ho capito
<Bender_> Bè, un bug in meno da sengalare per questa beta :)
<Bender_> Notte, ciao
#ubuntu-it 2012-04-12
<glpiana> ola
<DD3my> buongiorno a tutti
<asirol> buongiorno
<Odo> Giorno
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<aiutatemi> ciao ragazzi
<aiutatemi> mi serve un grande aiuto
<Barbo91> ciao
<Barbo91> anche a me xD
<aiutatemi> ho ubuntu 9.04
<aiutatemi> ma non riesco a instllare i pachetti
<aiutatemi> mi da tutto errore
<aiutatemi> help me :(
<Barbo91> da riga di comando lancia "sudo aptitude update" poi quando ha finito "sudo aptitude safe-upgrade"
<OverMe> i repo della 9.04 non esisteranno più
<aiutatemi> quindi non posso fare piu nulla
<aiutatemi> giusto?
<aiutatemi> Barbo91:  mi da tutto errore
<OverMe> aiutatemi, puoi mettere i vecchi repo ma non è consigliato tenere una versione di ubuntu così vecchia. hai qualche esigenza particolarE?
<Barbo91> mmm non saprei ma cos'è un server un client?
<Barbo91> che servizi hai sopra?
<aiutatemi> over si installare xchat e flash
<OverMe> aiutatemi, intendo, hai esigenza particolare per cui ti tieni la 9.04 e non una recente?
<aiutatemi> ahhh si che l'altre nn mi fa installare
<DD3my> scusa aggiorna e mettiti la  11.10
<aiutatemi> o un celeron ;)
<aiutatemi> DD3my:  se non riesce a tenere la 10.04 e inutile la 11.10
<aiutatemi> e un celeron sto pc..
<aiutatemi> e da buttare nella mondezza
<DD3my> a tenere in che senso?
<aiutatemi> DD3my:  non riesce ad installarlo
<aiutatemi> mi da errore e anche errore di grafica
<DD3my> mmm
<Barbo91> aiutatemi, io installerei un bel 10.04 che è stabile e funziona su praticamente tutti i PC se non hai hardware particolare
<aiutatemi> Barbo91:  non fa
<aiutatemi> abbiamo perso la testa io attempt  kbrain999
<Barbo91> aiutatemi, cosa non fa? Spiegati bene altrimenti nn riusciamo ad aiutarti
<aiutatemi> per farlo installare
<aiutatemi> non fa la grafica, la connessione,
<aiutatemi> e quando lo installo mi mette errore
<DD3my> è un problema che avevo anche io con la 10
<Barbo91> O.o
<DD3my> pero dopo  che ho fatto l'aggiornamento
<DD3my> non ho avuto piu problemi
<Barbo91> non fa la grafica cosa vuol dire che ti da solo la riga di comando?
<Barbo91> forse hai scaricato la versione server?
<aiutatemi> DD3my:  cmq sinceramente..  avere la 9.04 o la 10.11  non mi interessa tanto.
<aiutatemi> tanto me lo compro nuovo il pc
<aiutatemi> ma volevo solo sapere se posso installare  xchat e flash
<aiutatemi> solo quei 2
<DD3my> so
<DD3my> si
<DD3my> dai il comando sudo apt-get xhat
<DD3my> xchat*
<aiutatemi> Barbo91:  io parlo di installazzione
<DD3my> sudo apt-get install xchat
<aiutatemi> mi da operazione non valida
<OverMe> DD3my, vanno modificati i repo
<aiutatemi> gabriele@gabriele-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install xchat Lettura della lista dei pacchetti in corso... Fatto Generazione dell'albero delle dipendenze in corso        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto         E: Impossibile trovare xchat gabriele@gabriele-laptop:~$
<DD3my> prova a scaricarlo
<OverMe> aiutatemi, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<DD3my> da ubuntu software center
<OverMe> DD3my, eddaje
<DD3my> dopo che hai fatto l operazione per i repo
<DD3my> sorry
<aiutatemi> OverMe:  mi ha aperto una finestrella
<aiutatemi> devo modificare?
<OverMe> aiutatemi, con roba scritta dentro?
<aiutatemi> si
<OverMe> aiutatemi, cerca->sostituisci
<OverMe> andi, prima fammi vedere la prima riga che inizia con deb
<OverMe> *anzi
<aiutatemi> #deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 9.04 _Jaunty Jackalope_ - Release i386 (20090420.1)]/ jaunty main restricted # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to # newer versions of the distribution.
<OverMe> non col #, con deb
<aiutatemi> deb http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty main restricted deb-src http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty main restricted
<OverMe> ok, allora apri cerca->sostituisci
<aiutatemi> e in inglese :D
<Siphion> ...
<OverMe> aiutatemi, ctrl+h
<aiutatemi> ok
<OverMe> sopra scrivi: it.archive.
<aiutatemi> con il puntino?
<OverMe> si
<aiutatemi> ok
<OverMe> sotto scrivi: old-releases.
<aiutatemi> ok
<OverMe> poi un pulsante di nome "replace all" o qualcosa di simile
<aiutatemi> ora?
<aiutatemi> fatto
<OverMe> adesso nel primo, al posto di it.archive.
<OverMe> ci scrivi: security.
<OverMe> sempre con i punti
<aiutatemi> si
<OverMe> ripremi replace all
<aiutatemi> fatto
<OverMe> salva e per sicurezza copia tutto nel pastebin
<OverMe> !paste | aiutatemi
<ubot-it> aiutatemi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<aiutatemi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/926146/
<OverMe> aiutatemi, ok, chiudi e dai un sudo apt-get update
<aiutatemi> sta facendo
<robytrevi> ciao a tutti
<aiutatemi> sta installando tutti
<aiutatemi> ma cosa hai cambiato?
<aiutatemi> ora l'aggiornamento OverMe
<OverMe> aiutatemi, ho cambiato gli indirizzi dei repository
<OverMe> aiutatemi, ora aggiorna tutto e poi installa quello che vuoi
<aiutatemi> ok
<aiutatemi> non mi dara probliemi?
<OverMe> non dovrebbe. non ci saranno software aggiornati alle ultime versioni
<aiutatemi> ok
<aiutatemi> ti ringrazio OverMe
<aiutatemi> riengrazio anche a DD3my  ;)
<aiutatemi> Barbo91:  :D Grazie anche a te
<Barbo91> di niente spero che risolverai presto
<Barbo91> se hai altri problemi scrivi pure
<DD3my> anche se non sono stato di grande aiuto
<DD3my> aggiungerei, aiutatemi :)
<aiutatemi> DD3my:  sai cose il celeron?
<aiutatemi> non lo fanno piu in fabrica
<aiutatemi> ede na bipppppppppppppppppppppppp
<Barbo91> aiutatemi, ubuntu usa driver generici quindi dovrebbe andare conta che ubuntu 10 va anche sui pc di 15 anni fa
<DD3my> è il marchio
<Barbo91> non penso sia quello il problema, oppure prova ad usare un altro sistema operativo (tipo debian 6)
<DD3my> che identifica vari tipi di microprocessori
<aiutatemi> Barbo91:  nuuuuuuuuuuu  non capisci
<aiutatemi> DD3my:  tu mi capisci di cosa parlo?
<glpiana> !chat | aiutatemi
<ubot-it> aiutatemi: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<aiutatemi> ok sorry
<aiutatemi> DD3my:  entra
<lusuhard> ciao a tutti ho un problema con la stampante
<lusuhard> driver installato correttamente o cmq del modello esatto della stampante, modello canon mx320
<lusuhard> non stampa
<DD3my> dai piu informazioni
<DD3my> che versione hai?
<Best`> Salve.. -_-'
<niko1983|> Ciao a tutti
<lusuhard> DD3my sto guardando un tutorial. ho ubuntu 10.04 su 64bit
<DD3my> ho dato un occhiata in giro
<DD3my> e ci sono parecchie voci a riguardo
<DD3my> sul forum di ubuntu
<enzotib> !enter | DD3my
<ubot-it> DD3my: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<AlexTux> Ciao a tutti, sapete dirmi dove posso trovare un documento, o un articolo, che spieghi le differenze tra Oneric Ocelot e Precise Pagolin?
<seph__> salve a tutti , dovrei estrarre degl indirizzi email da un file di testo e salvarmi in un altro file di testo . ricordo che cera un comando da terminale usando grep
<glpiana> AlexTux, non credo ti serva un documento. a meno di voler sapere tutti i passaggi di versione dei singoli pacchetti. pangolin monta un kernel più recente e software aggironati
<seph__> ho provato usando il comando cat file.txt | grep -Eio '([[:alnum:]_.-]+@[[:alnum:]_.-]+?\.[[:alpha:].]{2,6})'| sort | uniq ma li estrae nel terminale e non riesco poi a vederli tutti
<seph__> come posso estrarli e salvarli in un file di testo ?
<glpiana> seph__, quel comando che output ti da?
<AlexTux> glpiana, vorrei proprio quello che dici te, oltre che sapere quali software installati di default sono cambiati e che modifiche ci saranno in Unity
<seph__> glpiana:  mi estrae gl indirizzi nel terminale
<seph__> ma non me li salva da nessuna parte
<glpiana> AlexTux, per le modifiche a unity e ai software ti rimando a un post del forum
<glpiana> seph__, alla fine del comando metti: > fileindirizzi
<AlexTux> perfetto
<glpiana> AlexTux, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,485400.0.html ecco, son solo 142 pagine :D
<glpiana> seph__, ti troverai un file fileindirizzi contenento l'output del tuo comando
<seph__> glpiana: grazie mille =)
<seph__> buonagiornata a tutti
<AlexTux> glpiana, benissimo, grazie, devo preparare una lezione per i miei ragazzi, è proprio quello che mi serviva! Ancora grazie!
<glpiana> AlexTux, :)
<Cristian> giorno
<mabo> !it
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'it'
<mabo> ciao a tutti
<mabo> enzotib alal fine ho scaricato ed installato lubuntu :)
<mabo> !lubuntu
<ubot-it> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<mabo> !wpa
<ubot-it> wpa is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/WpaSupplicant
<mabo> !flash
<ubot-it> Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash
<mabo> !mirc
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'mirc'
<mabo> !irc
<ubot-it> leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<mabo> ??
<mabo> riciao
<enzotib> !ciao | mabo
<ubot-it> mabo: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<mabo> oh grazie enzotib
<mabo> come stai ?
<enzotib> mabo, bene, grazie, e tu?
<mabo> bene grazie enzotib
<mabo> che mi racconti ?
<enzotib> mabo, meglio chiacchierare in #ubuntu-it-chat, qui è per il supporto
<mabo> eheeheh già
<mabo> non mi ricordavo quel canale pardon
<mabo> allora chiedo supporto
<mabo> vorrei installare flash
<mabo> tu cosami consigli ?
<mabo> ho lubuntu11.10
<enzotib> mabo, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<glpiana> mabo, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<enzotib> !flash
<ubot-it> Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash
<mabo> grazie ragazzi
<mabo> quel link lo avevo già seguito
<mabo> mami domandavo quale era meglio se Gnasho altro
<mabo> *Gnash
<glpiana> mabo, flash
<mabo> grzie glpiana
<mabo> prima di andare di terminale
<mabo> mi consigliae di chiudere Chromium?
<glpiana> mabo, lo puoi chiudere anche dopo, tanto fino dopo il riavvio non lo vede. ma se hai su gnash al momento va tolto
<mabo> non ho gnash
<mabo> stavo chiedendo appunto... -.-
<glpiana> oki, allora procedi tranquillo
<mabo> xD
<Cristian> olaz
<fabio_cc> !ciao ! Cristian
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ciao ! Cristian'
<fabio_cc> !ciao | Cristian
<ubot-it> Cristian: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Cristian> giochi con il boot
<mabo> !ciao | fabio_cc
<glpiana> basta per cortesia
<ubot-it> fabio_cc: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<mabo> zhahaha glpiana
<mabo> :D
<pac> buon pomeriggio
<mabo> che ci cazzia xD
<pac> questa cha va bene anche per i software?
<Cristian> glpiana, giorno
<mabo> ?
<mabo> pac ?
<glpiana> pac, se sono softwrae di ubuntu sì
<glpiana> ciao cri
<pac> okular?
<glpiana> -.-
<fabio_cc> pac, se sono software dei repository si
<glpiana> pac, chiedi
<mabo> non capisco
<pac> glpiana: ho provato ad aprire due documenti identici e hon nota che okulare è molto meno definbito nelle impopstazioni non c'è nulla per rimediare avete dei consigli?
<enzotib> è molto meno definito?
<enzotib> che significa?
<pac> enzotib: significa che i simboli sono poco chiari
<enzotib> ah
<enzotib> mancava una virgola, dopo "definito"
<pac> peccato perché è lìunico a parte xournale che permette di creare annotazioni a mano
<mabo> io continuo a non capire :Q
<mabo> ma che lingua parla
<pac> mabo: forse un esempio che dici?
<mabo> appunto facci questo esempio
<mabo> ma scrivendo in italiano cortesemente
<pac> mabo: intendo dire grafico se vuoi posto due esempi
<enzotib> pac, puoi anche usare adobe reader, se non sei un purista del free software
<pac> mabo: se ti riferisci agli errori è colpa della tastiera
<mabo> scusa mausare Open Office ?:O
<glpiana> !image | pac
<ubot-it> pac: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pac> ma si possono inserire manualmente delle annotazioni?
<enzotib> pac, se non si può fare con adobe reader....
<pac> ok datemi un minuto
<enzotib> allora andiamo tutti a casa
<mabo> purista o no i lavori si fanno bene o non si fanno -.-
<pac> enzotib: ...e non lo conosco mon mi piaceva nemmeno su windows usavo solo freeware
<mabo> usa Open Office!
<mabo> anche su linux va alla grande
<enzotib> a parte che ora c'è LibreOffice, ma fa fare anche annotazioni su pdf?
<mabo> !LibreOffice
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'LibreOffice'
<mabo> !openoffice
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Ufficio/OpenOffice.org/Dizionario
<mabo> -.-°°°
<enzotib> mabo, disallineamento del wiki
<mabo> dicono tutti così xD
<enzotib> !info libreoffice-core
<ubot-it> libreoffice-core (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite -- arch-dependent files. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.4.4-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 26363 kB, installed size 108920 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 armel armhf hppa i386 ia64 mips mipsel powerpc powerpcspe ppc64 s390 s390x sparc kfreebsd-amd64 kfreebsd-i386 all)
<mabo> non rigirar la torta!
<mabo> i grafici a torte li deve fare pac xD
<glpiana> !chat | mabo
<ubot-it> mabo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fabio_cc> mabo, qua si dovrebbe fare supporto, tu stai facendo solo commenti
<mabo> enzotib scusa ma siccome xchat mi fa pena...c'è qualcosadi piu simileamircper ubuntu ?
<glpiana> fabio_cc, +1
<enzotib> mabo, no, xchat è il meglio
<mabo> uff :/
<enzotib> mabo, magari devi configurarlo
<mabo> ma no lo usavo anche su win
<mabo> ma non mi piace x niente
<mabo> c'è qualche sostituto ?
<glpiana> mabo, prova quassel o konversation
<glpiana> o pidgin -.-
<mabo> koonversaton è per kde
<glpiana> mabo, ancora apensare chei programmi di un de non girano altrove?
<mabo> ah ecco una domandatecnica...lubuntu che motore grafico usa ?
<glpiana> mabo, lxde
<mabo> e come mai mi installa anche programmiper gnome ?
<glpiana> mabo, programmi per gnome tipo?
<pac> http://imagebin.org/207705
<mabo> epifanio
<massimo18> ?
<pac> http://imagebin.org/207706
<glpiana> pac, io visualizzo bene quello che hai postato
<mabo> lo stesso Xchat
<pac> confronta con il secondo
<glpiana> mabo, rimani convinto che il tal programma sia per il tal desktop environment
<mabo> certo glpiana
<mabo> così mi avete insegnato da ubuntu 5
<massimo18> ?
<pac> glpiana: il primo è okular il secondo è un generico
<massimo18> mabo, chi è stato vogliamo il nick
<glpiana> pac, secondo me cambia solo la percentuale di ingrandimento
<glpiana> massimo18, non certo noi
<glpiana> -.-
<mabo> siete stati voi
<glpiana> mabo,  non certo noi
<massimo18> ecco
<mabo> xD
<pac> glpiana: 100 % per tutte e due ossia pagina intera
<mabo> cioè
<mabo> piu che altro in passato usai kubuntu
<mabo> e mi avete sempre detto che è meglio non mischiare le 2cose
<mabo> magari mi sbaglio :O
<glpiana> pac, a me sembrano comuqnue un po' differenti le dimensioni tra loro
<mabo> io li vedo benissimo -.-
<glpiana> mabo, puoi usare quel che vuoi su quel che vuoi. ma ti spiacerebbe spostarti in chat che qui dovremmo dare supporto
<mabo> ok saluti o/
<pac> glpiana: non saprei se i programmi gestisco la cosa in modo diferenti, so solo che ho impostato alla stessa maniera, ma leggendoli in a4 sul tableta okkular è nettamente in perdita l'altro è migliore ma non posso prendere appunti a mano
<glpiana> pac, se non sbaglio tra gli zoom puoi impostare "larghezza pagina"
<glpiana> pac, prova a evdere se visualizzi meglio
<glpiana> pac, anche se a me non sembra illeggibile nessuno dei due casi
<pac> glpiana: si certo se lo faccio con okular le cose vanno nettamente meglio ma perdo la visualizzazione pagina
<pac> glpiana: in okulare la precisione è molto inferiore al punto da non capire se  il simbolo è dentro fuori rigo
<glpiana> pac, fai caso a una cosa: in okular la pagina appare completa fino al margine inferiore, con evince invece il margine inferiore è tagliato
<glpiana> pac, per quello hanno dimensioni diverse
<mabo> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<mabo> ok installato
<mabo> ma Chromium mi dice "Missing-Plugin"
<pac> glpiana: forse dovrei fare delle schermate direttamente dal pc tablet così ti metto sicuramente in difficoltà. in ogni caso l'alternativa è solo adobe? Ho cercato tanto in giro ma non ho trovato nulla!
<enzotib> mabo, hai riavviaro Chromium?
<pac> glpiana: ottimo anche xournal ma non ha l'avanzamneto pagina per pagina ideale per la lettura
<enzotib> riavviato*
<mabo> certo
<glpiana> pac, non ho idea
<enzotib> mabo, che sito stai provando?
<mabo> video a caso di youtube
<glpiana> mabo, in un terminale scrivi: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<glpiana> !paste | mabo
<ubot-it> mabo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pac> glpiana: capisco è un'esigenza un pò di nicchia proverò adobe anche se l'idea non mi prende molto
<mabo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/926335/
<glpiana> mabo, scrivi: uname -a
<glpiana> mabo, incollami la riga
<mabo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/926337/
<glpiana> pac, io proverei semplicemente a zoomare appena appena un pochetto in più in modo da visualizzare meglio la pagina, senza perderne la visuale completa
<glpiana> mabo, aggiornare il kernel, no?
<mabo> O_O
<mabo> ho installato lubuntu ieri
<pac> glpiana: ho fatto anche questo ma quando premo pagina successiva va solo in basso a quell'attuale
<mabo> pensavo fosse già aggiornato
<enzotib> mabo, sudo apt-get aggiorn-tutt
<glpiana> mabo, comuqnue su chromium, nella barra degli indirizzi scrivi: about:plugins
<glpiana> mabo, aggiorna allora
<mabo> apt-get upgrade
<mabo> intendi ?
<glpiana> pac, e visualizzare a tutto schermo? prova a premere f11
<enzotib> mabo, dist-upgrade
<glpiana> mabo, prima update poi dist-upgrade
<mabo> ok
<mabo> grazie
<mabo> a non è che da lubuntu mi passa ad ubuntu
<pac> glpiana: grazie proverò ti faccio sapere buon pomeriggio!
<mabo> qua mi vuol scaricare 200mega di aggiornamenti
<enzotib> mabo, questo succede solo di notte
<mabo> ma io voglio una distro leggera
<mabo> non un'obesità in stile ubuntu
<enzotib> mabo, non leggere quanto scarica, leggi quanto spazio verrà occupato in più o in meno sul disco alla fine
<mabo> enzotib è quello che mi sono semprechiesto
<mabo> se quello è lo spazio occupato dopo
<mabo> oppure i pacchetti compressi che poideve installare scompatatre magheggi vari
<enzotib> mabo, l'ultima riga di dist-upgrade te lo dice
<mabo> quindi che faccio
<mabo> disinstallo flash
<mabo> faccio un upgrade e reinstallo flash ?
<enzotib> mabo, lascia stare flash, fai solo update e poi dist-upgrade
<enzotib> mabo, e stai tranquillo che non diventa ubuntu
<mabo> ok grazieapiu tardi!
<mabo> mabo@lubuntu:~$ sudo dist-upgrade
<mabo> sudo: dist-upgrade: command not found
<mabo> mabo@lubuntu:~$ dist-upgrade
<mabo> dist-upgrade: comando non trovato
<mabo> mabo@lubuntu:~$
<FloodBotIt1> mabo: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> ossignur -.-
<enzotib> mabo, sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> mabo, sudo apt-get update
<mabo> già fatto
<enzotib> mabo, e poi sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mabo> ops xD
<Mauy> ciao ho installato due distro linux sul pc in dual boot come posso eliminarne una e modificare grub in modo che l'altra si avvii in automatico?
<glpiana> Mauy, in linea di massima avvii la distro che vuoi tenere e installi (reinstalli) grub e lo aggiorni
<glpiana> Mauy, a quel punto dovresti poter rimuovere l'altra senza problemi
<glpiana> Mauy, se poi vuoi essere più specifico magari si può essere più specifici
<glpiana> *precisi
<Mauy> ok voglio togliere mint 12 che avevo installato prima e tentere ubuntu 11.04 che ho messo per secondo guidami tu perchè non so reinstallare grub
<Mauy> sono su due partizioni dello stesso disco
<glpiana> Mauy, se ubuntu l'hai messa per seconda già getirà il grub. comuqnue ora sei da ubuntu?
<glpiana> *gestirà
<Mauy> si
<glpiana> Mauy, scrivi nel terminale: sudo fdisk -l            e metti su pastebin
<Mauy> -pastebin
<Mauy> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> !paste  |ma
<ubot-it> ma: please see above
<Mauy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/926380/
<glpiana> Mauy, sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<Mauy> installazione finita nessu errore
<glpiana> Mauy, sudo update-grub
<glpiana> Mauy, questo mostramelo su pastebin
<Mauy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/926384/
<glpiana> Mauy, oki, ora se riavvii dovresti avere grub che ti mostra in testa i kernel di 11.04 e in fondo Lisa
<Mauy> provo e ci risentiamo
<Mautam> Salve a tutti, da un po' di tempo l'audio d'avvio di ubuntu 11.10 è sparito, pensavo si risolvesse con qualche aggiornamento ma ancora niente. In internet ho trovato alcune guide ma indicano tutte procedimenti diversi e leggendo alcuni commenti molte si rivelano fallimentari. Premetto che sono da poco utente di ubuntu e volevo consigli da voi per risolvere, grazie in anticipo ;)
<massimo18> Mautam, ma poi l'audio funziona (a parte l'avvio)?
<Mautam> Sì dopo funziona tutto
<Mauy> glpiana, si ok
<glpiana> Mautam, apri dconf-editor
<glpiana> Mautam, segui il percorso: org.gnome.desktop.sound
<glpiana> Mauy, ben. ora se rimuovi lisa e ridai sudo update-grub sparirà anche quella voce dal menu
<Mauy> per rimuvere lisa devo eliminare la sua partizione con gparted e poi ridimensionare al massimo dello spazio la partizione di ubuntu giusto?
<glpiana> Mauy, beh per ridimensionare dovresti vedere bene come stanno messe fisicamente le partizioni sul disco
<Mauy> in che senso?
<glpiana> Mauy, nel senso che dal tuo fdisk leggo: Le voci nella tabella delle partizioni non sono nello stesso ordine del disco
<Mautam> dove trovo la cartella org?
<glpiana> Mautam, hai aperto dconf-editor come ti ho detto?
<Mauy> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<glpiana> Mauy, anzitutto devi fare sto lavoro da livecd
<Mauy> Ok da live lo sapevo
<Mauy> questa è l'immagine di gparted http://imagebin.org/207713
<Mautam> quando do il comando mi dice questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/926401/
<Mauy> sda1 è la partizione di lisa
<glpiana> Mauy, installa dconf-tools
<glpiana> Mauy, sì, poi hai le due swap
<nicotano> salve
<glpiana> Mauy, dovresti cancellare sda1 e poi vedere se riesci a ridimensionare l'estesa (la cornice delle altre 3 partizioni)
<glpiana> Mauy, io ti direi di provare da live senza applicare le modifiche, così vedi se la cosa è fattibile
<Mauy> ok per ora inizio a eliminare sda1 e poi reimposto grub e vediamo se si avvia se poi funziona passiamo al ridimensionamento che ne dici
<Mautam> glpiana dconf-tools devo installarlo io o Mauy?
<glpiana> Mautam, tu, sorry
<glpiana> Mauy,  oki
<Mauy> riavvio a dopo
<Mautam> penso abbia finito di installare
<glpiana> Mautam, avvia dconf-editor
<Mautam> fatto
<glpiana> Mautam, segui il percorso sull'albero a sinistra org.gnome.desktop.sound
<Mautam> fatto
<glpiana> Mautam, eventi ha la spunta?
<Mautam> sì
<glpiana> Mautam, di fianco a theme-name cosa leggi?
<Mautam> freedesktop
<glpiana> Mautam, cliccaci sopra e cambialo in ubuntu
<Mautam> fatto
<glpiana> Mautam, ora chiudi, e fai logout. rientra e senti se ci sono i suoni
<Mautam> d'accordo, ti faccio sapere presto
<Mauy> glpiana, ok avvia senza problemi ora metto la live e provo a ridimensionare l'estesa, domanda ma delle due partizioni di swap una la posso eliminare?
<glpiana> Mauy, sì, una la puoi eliminare. ma devi levare quella giusta :D
<Mauy> direi sda5
<Mauy> giusto
<glpiana> Mauy, dmesg | grep swap
<Mauy> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Mauy> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/926422/
<glpiana> Mauy, che è ramzswap?
<Mauy> non so
<glpiana> Mauy, vabbè, comunque quella in uso è sda7
<Mautam> glpiana, ancora niente suono
<Mauy> ok come vedevo da gparted quindi elimino la sda5
<Mauy> dai riavvio e provo ci sentiamo dopo
<glpiana> Mautam, dai sto comando e dimmi se senti il suono di login: /usr/bin/canberra-gtk-play --id="desktop-login" --description="GNOME Login"
<Mautam> ho dato il comando e non è successo nulla
<glpiana> Mautam, sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-session-canberra
<Mautam> dovrebbe aver fatto
<robytrevi_> ciao a tutti
<glpiana> Mautam, dai anche sudo apt-get install --reinstall sound-theme-freedesktop
<Mautam> fatto
<glpiana> Mautam, ridai: /usr/bin/canberra-gtk-play --id="desktop-login" --description="GNOME Login"
<Mautam> mi da questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/926439/
<glpiana> e non senti nulla?
<Mautam> no
<glpiana> Mautam, oki. riapri dconf-editor
<Mautam> ok
<glpiana> Mautam, stesso percorso di prima org.gnome.desktop.sound e se c'è ancora ubuntu metti freedesktp (o clicca su default in basso)
<Mautam> fatto
<glpiana> Mautam, esci e rientra e vediamo che fa
<Mautam> ok
<mautam> ancora nulla
<glpiana> mautam, scrivi: ls /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/desktop-login.ogg
<mautam> fatto
<glpiana> mautam, lo elenca?
<mautam> esce scritto il comando di sopra senza 'ls' e di color azzurrino
<glpiana> mautam, ls ~/.local/share/sounds/
<mautam> non succede nulla con questo
<glpiana> ok, allora nulla
<mautam> cosa devo fare quindi?
<glpiana> mautam, non so cosa altro provare ora e devo andare.
<Neo-fita> c'è nessuno?
<nicotano> !nessuno | Neo-fita
<ubot-it> Neo-fita: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Neo-fita> grazie. ho lasciato ieri windows dopo 10anni d'utilizzo e ieri ho installato ubuntu. sono molto in difficoltà, non riesco a fare operazioni base. ho la ubuntu 11.10, ora stà finendo di scaricare 378pacchetti d'aggiornamento. la domanda è come si fà ad aprire il terminale per la riga di comando? esiste una guida completa su come utilizzare questa distro?
<enzotib> Neo-fita, Ctrl-Alt-T dovrebbe aprire il terminale
<robytrevi_> Neo-fita: ctrl+alt+t
<enzotib> oppure Alt-F2 e cominci a scrivere term...
<nicotano> !wiki | Neo-fita
<ubot-it> Neo-fita: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<robytrevi_> Neo-fita: Solo a livello di informazione: puoi scegliere in alternativa la versione classica: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,485425.0.html o la shell (personalizzabile con le estensioni):http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,503740.0.html
<AlexZion> Neo-fita: e se dovesse interessarti una Konsole o terminale sempre a portata di mano, potresti dare un occhiata  a yakuake
<Neo-fita> purtroppo in testa ho mille nozioni winzozz e i comandi sono tutti diversi. scusate molto le domande che possono risultare banali ma è necessario farle per "purgarmi"i
<Carlo> ciao a tutti
<Carlo> per prima cosa leggevo adesso "A causa di alcuni troll, gli utenti non registrati potrebbero non poter scrivere in canale".......come ci si può registrare?
<Neo-fita> carlo io ho cliccato sul link in alto :)
<nicotano> !registrazione | Neo-fita
<ubot-it> Neo-fita: Per sapere come registrarti e in generale come comportarti in canale, leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<nicotano> !registrazione | Carlo
<ubot-it> Carlo: Per sapere come registrarti e in generale come comportarti in canale, leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<Carlo> ook grazie adesso leggo e mi registro
<enzotib> Carlo, comunque solo di notte stiamo mettendo il canale in +q, per i motivi che hai letto
<enzotib> comunque registrarsi è sempre bene, così fissi il tuo nick
<intore__1> ciao a tutti. ho installato un server ldap su un server debian  squeeze. voglio che i prossimi utenti che andrò a inserire  abbiano di default iceweasel, ooffice e alcune cartelle già  disponibili. come devo fare per ottenere questo? devo  modificare /etc/skel/?
<Carlo> l'altra cosa che volevo chiedere era questa: avevo un pc con ubuntu e  win7, ho formattato e ho reistallato win 7........come faccio a sapere se ho ancora la partizione di ubuntu installata? non mi ricordo quanti gb aveva.........io ho provato a guardare dagli strumenti di amministrazione di windows e ho visto che ci sono 3 partizioni: la C (normale di wondows), l'altra è system reserved (con file system in ntfs)
<Carlo> e poi c'è ne una da 13Gb senza file system dove c'è scritto (partizione di ripristino).......è quella quella di ubuntu?
<enzotib> intore__1, questo è il canale di supporto a ubuntu, non a debian
<intore__1> lo so ma non credo che ci siano differenze nel realizzare questo, sbaglio?
<enzotib> Carlo, se c'è scritto ripristino, non dovrebbe esserre di ubuntu
<enzotib> intore__1, non possiamo saperlo, debian non è ubuntu
<enzotib> !chat | intore__1
<ubot-it> intore__1: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<enzotib> Carlo, se avvii con un livecd o con una liveusb puoi controllare facilmente
<Death_> salve
<Carlo> enzotib, in che modo posso controllare? una volta lanciato il livecd cosa faccio?
<enzotib> Carlo, lanci gparted (editor di partizioni) e vedi se c'è qualcosa formattato in ext4
<Carlo> è già installato di defaul?
<enzotib> Carlo, sulla live c'è
<Carlo> ook grazie mille a tutti!!!
<Carlo> buona giornata!!!
<Serpico> ciao
<cristian_c> salve
<cristian_c> non riesco a trovare il canale delle cuffie in alsamixer
<cristian_c> ho provato con pavucontrol, ma nulla anche lì
<cristian_c> poi ho provato con sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload e sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base, riavviando il sistema, ma non cambia niente
<davide_> raga dove trovo ubuntu.12.04, e i comandi per avanzamento di veersione
<cristian_c> davide_, ancora non è uscita
<davide_> chiedo scusa, ma quando
<cristian_c> davide_, non è che chiedi aiuto e scompari come al solito?
<cristian_c> no, perché saremmo ai limiti
<davide_> scvusate al lavoro nonm poso prolungarmi molto
<cristian_c> davide_ capisco, ma cerca dei momenti migliori, perché molti si spazientiscono
<davide_> ok cmq anche a casa non stò delle ore ..ho un bambino
<Best`> vado ragà.. ci si legge alla prox!
<Best`> CiaaaauuuzzzzzZZZzzzz!
<cristian_c> davide_, capisco, ma tu scompari proprio quando gli altri si danno da fare per aiutarti, è snervante, chiuso offtopic
<davide_> sauti a tutti
<davide_> \exit
<davide_> \ exit
<cristian_c> dicevo, poi ho provato anche amixer, ma non restituisce niente riguardo le cuffie
<enzotib> cristian_c, ma queste cuffie funzionano?
<enzotib> cristian_c, o forse dovrei dire, ma l'uscita cuffie del pc funziona?
<cristian_c> enzotib, sì
<cristian_c> enzotib, ma vorrei avesse un volume diverso da quello principale
<cristian_c> inoltre non posso neanche usare i comandi per agire sul canale
<cristian_c> tipo come faccio sul microfono, pcm, ecc...
<cristian_c> cioè praticamente è come se non esistesse
<cristian_c> la cosa strana è che su altri pc invece c'è il canale Headphone, non capisco
<mabo> ciao
<mabo> ecco fatto enzotib
<mabo> ho upgradato
<enzotib> mabo, bene
<mabo> bene un corno enzotib
<mabo> flash non funziona
<mabo> missingplug-in
<enzotib> mabo, con firefox funziona?
<mabo> non ce l'ho
<mabo> caso mai provo epiphany che mi è piu simpa
<enzotib> mabo, ma di che versione di ubuntu stiamo parlando?
<mabo> l'ultima
<enzotib> senza firefox?
<enzotib> che tipo di installazione hai fatto?
<mabo> lubuntu
<mabo> te 'ho detto ieri
<mabo> neanche con epiphany va
<enzotib> mabo, vai all'indirizzo chrome://plugins/
<mabo> è quelche stavo per fare enzotib
<mabo> ma una volta non si chiamava about:config ?
<mabo> me l'ho ricordo fin daitempi di nescape1.0 ?
<mabo> *netscape
<enzotib> mabo, in firefox (discendente di netscape) si chiama about:plugins
<enzotib> quando lo scrivi su chromium ti redirige all'indirizzo che ti ho dato
<mabo> a ecco
<mabo> eccomi ci sono
<mabo> flash non è menionato
<mabo> credo che i 2 motori siano diversi da quel che ho letto sulla guida di flash
<mabo> trovato!
<mabo> era alsecondo rigo... che sbadato!
<mabo> clickandolo me lo fa disabilitare :Q
<enzotib> mabo, cosa fa quando vai su una pagina con flash?
<enzotib> mabo, 32 o 64bit?
<mabo> " Missing Plug-in "
<mabo> ho un amd Athlon XP-M 2400+
<enzotib> mabo, uname -a
<enzotib> mabo, e anche ls -l /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<mabo> Linux lubuntu 3.0.0-17-generic #30-Ubuntu SMP Thu Mar 8 17:34:21 UTC 2012 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<enzotib> i386 ==> 32 bit
<mabo> aspetta orami viene fuori una cosa nuova deltipo
<mabo> " flash richiede la tua autorizzazzione bla bla bla "
<enzotib> e tu autorizza
<mabo> fatto e rifatto
<mabo> me lo richiede sempre
<mabo> autorizzato
<mabo> riavviato chromium
<mabo> sempre lo stesso
<mabo> da notare che l'installazione è PULITA
<mabo> non ho ancora installato nulla
<enzotib> mabo, proviamo a cancellare la dir di chromium
<mabo> nooo
<mabo> provamo a reinstallare flash
<enzotib> mabo, chiudilo e poi rm -r ~/.config/chromium
<enzotib> mabo, verrà ricreata, non cancelliamo il programma
<mabo> aspe
<mabo> spiegami una cosa
<enzotib> solo la conf personale
<mabo> perchè mo lo fai fare da terminale?
<mabo> non c'è mica un gestore di pacchetti ?
<mabo> rm -r ~/.config/chromium
<enzotib> mabo, non devo toccare nessun pacchetto, solo cancellare la dir di conf personale, così che riparte come nuovo per il tuo utente
<mabo> ok
<mabo> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ok
<kokito> ciao a tutti, mi aiutate con FFmpeg? devo unire tante immagini in un video, le immagini sono già numerate in maniera sequenziale, però mi dice che non le trova....ho seguito laguida sul wiki http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio/FFmpeg
<mabo> ora ho interpretato :D
<cristian_c> kokito, ciao
<kokito> we ciao cristian!
<AlexZion> kokito: hai provato con winff, o vuoi fare il tutto da terminale per forza ?
<enzotib> secondo me è un problema di posizione (con cd) o di virgolette ai nomi dei files
<mabo> " Missing Plug-in "
<enzotib> mabo, ok sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-installer
<urkaip> ciao a tutti..
<mabo> ok lanciamo il puruficatore
<urkaip> qualkuno puoi aiutarmi nell-installazione di una chiavetta usb wifi della linksys_
<kokito> AlexZion: si ma mi fa tutti video separati!
<mabo> speriamo funzioni
<kokito> il comando che ho dato è ffmpeg -f image2 -i drenconti%d.jpg AAA.avi
<AlexZion> ahh si !?! aspe ceh ci do un occhio ...
<enzotib> kokito, cos'è quel % ?
<enzotib> mabo, poi sudo apt-get clean
<urkaip> [ una linksys ae1000, devo trovare i driver ....
<enzotib> urkaip, inserisci la chiavetta e poi dài il comando dmesg | tail
<mabo> fatto
<enzotib> urkaip, posta tutto su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | urkaip
<ubot-it> urkaip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<enzotib> mabo, poi sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<kokito> enzotib: ho seguito i comandi ! ma comunque anche senza non funziona
<enzotib> kokito, che comandi?
<kokito> di FFmpeg, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio/FFmpeg
<AlexZion> kokito: ero convinto che ci fosse un opzione da abilitare ma in effetti non la trovo ..., pardon ....
<urkaip> http://paste.ubuntu.com/926603/
<mabo> Flash Plugin installed.
<enzotib> urkaip, iwconfig
<mabo> mmm enzotib
<enzotib> mabo, novità?
<mabo> su alcunivideo funzia e su altri no
<mabo> su questo funziona: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=er9vNQhNDmw&feature=context&context=G23ed44eFOAAAAAAAAAA
<urkaip> http://paste.ubuntu.com/926607/
<mabo> su questo no: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xl4N348l6yQ&feature=context&context=G23ed44eFOAAAAAAAAAA
<mabo> a se si potesse andare via html5
<mabo> non ci penserei 2 volte
<enzotib> urkaip, ma tu una wlan0 funzionante ce l'hai, è la chiavetta?
<AlexZion> kokito: non so aiutarti con i comandi di winff, però in alternativa potresti provare un editor video, io sono abituato a kdenlive , ma ce ne sono molti altri validissimi ....
<mabo> urkaip prova via wine :D
<urkaip> no e il chip interno al pc....
<cristian_c> kokito, non ho capito bene qual'è il problema, ho capito solo che non riesci ad unire i video con ffmpeg
<urkaip> [ che lo devo usare per dei test di stress su rete a 5 Ghz
<enzotib> urkaip, cioè la wlan che funziona è quella interna, e allora a che ti serve un'altra esterna?
<kokito> cristian_c: devo unire dei jpg e fare un video avi, come da wiki, ho dato il comando ma dice che non trova le immagini!
<mabo> enzotib forse vuol metterla in ascolto
<urkaip> devo testare un nuovo router ma mi serve la chiace a 5g
<enzotib> mabo, ho visto un mode:monitor che mi insospettisce
<urkaip> chiavetta
<mabo> per intercttare pacchetti
<kokito> non capisco bene la dicitura %d che dovrebbe sostituire i numeri progressivi
<mabo> enzotib :D
<cristian_c> kokito, devi usare imagemagick
<cristian_c> forse
<urkaip> e in monitor la wlan0
<cristian_c> :D
<urkaip> perche devo stare in ascolto con una e stressare con l-altra....
<mabo> urkaip dai un iwconfig
<cristian_c> kokito, sono numerati i jpg?
<urkaip> ecco il iwconfig http://paste.ubuntu.com/926612/
<mabo> stai provando a smanettare con aircrack-ng o sbaglio urkaip ?
<urkaip> sbagli
<urkaip> smurf6
<mabo> ...
<urkaip> per test di stress sul router
<mabo> deltuo vicino di casa ? :D
<kokito> si si sono numerati
<urkaip> io ho bisogno dei driver per la chiave....
<urkaip> e tutto legale
<kokito> ma con imagemagick mi sembrava di aver capito che non si potesse
<mabo> cmq... ecco
<urkaip> ed e sulla mia wifi
<mabo> te lo stavo per dire
<mabo> cmq mon0 se non sbaglio è la wlan0 in ascolto
<urkaip> si e quella
<urkaip> quella mi serve per sapere il numero di pacchetti inviati e persi dal router
<elshalessio> ciao non riesco a masterizzare il cd di ubuntu +
<mabo> fai " lsusb "
<cristian_c> kokito, mi puoi ridare il link al wiki?
<mabo> cmq urkaip ti basta una sola scheda wifi che abbia il monitor mode
<kokito> cristian_c: certo, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio/FFmpeg
<mabo> preferibilmente non netgear
<mabo> io ho una Linksys WUSB600N e una WG111T
<urkaip> http://paste.ubuntu.com/926615/ lsusb
<urkaip> la mia [ una linksys ae 1000
<mabo> bè scusa
<mabo> io ho fatto test con la mia è va da dio
<mabo> ma ho usato aircrack
<cristian_c> kokito, non vedo il simbolo di percentuale da nessuna parte in quella guida
<cristian_c> lol
<mabo> conosci " Ethereal "?
<urkaip> no
<urkaip> cmq i driver sai dove li posso trovare per la mia??
<mabo> Ethereal
<mabo> The world's most popular network protocol analyzer
<mabo> http://www.ethereal.com/
<mabo> urkaip vedendola in monitore mod
<mabo> credo tu non abbia bisogno di nessund river
<urkaip> quella in monitor è l'interna
<mabo> e usa quella no ?
<urkaip> a me serve l'altra in manage
<urkaip> ma senza driver non la posso usare...
<mabo> scusa la domanda
<mabo> mailtuo router va in 2.4 o in 5ghz ?
<urkaip> è dual mode
<urkaip> ma con la chiave posso usarlo in 5
<mabo> hai gia visto qui ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1630358
<mabo> ubuntu te la vede ma con i driver cannati suppongo
<mabo> cannati=sbagliati
<urkaip> il problema è che la vede...
<urkaip> ma non la usa come wifi
<urkaip> e nella guida che mi hai detto te non ci son più i file scaricabili
<mabo> bè scusa è una Linksys
<mabo> sul sito della cisco ci saranno sicuramente
<mabo> anzi ci devono essere
<mabo> urkaip se su win va
<mabo> usa i driver di win
<kokito> cristian_c: no infatti nel wiki non c'è, c'è nelle altre http://www.miscdebris.net/blog/2008/04/28/create-a-movie-file-from-single-image-files-png-jpegs/
<mabo> semplice :)
<kokito> cristian_c: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1389996.html
<urkaip> su linux????
<mabo> si ma non mi ricordo come si fa, chiedi a enzotib ;)
<cristian_c> kokito, uhm, un secondo che guardo subito
<kokito> cristian_c: grazie!
<mabo> urkaip http://www.geekissimo.com/2008/03/14/come-utilizzare-il-wifi-su-linux-con-i-driver-di-windows/
<mabo> urkaip gogola un pò :D
<urkaip> :D speravo in una risposta rapida da voi... :D
<urkaip> ora comunque provo con geki....
<mabo> urkaip hai i driver uguali ai miei
<mabo> prendi il router lo imposti a 5ghz
<cristian_c> -i input files, %04d says that we have four numbers in the filename where the number is filled with zeros left of it.
<mabo> lo riavvi
<mabo> riavvi ubuntutogliendo la usb wifi
<mabo> metti la usb wifi e vedrai che ti andrà a 5ghz
<cristian_c> kokito, quindi il tuo file tipo come si chiama?
<kokito> drenconti0385.jpg è il primo
<kokito> cristian_c: e l'ultimo arriva a 1053
<cristian_c> kokito, mi ricorda la sintassi del c
<Serpico> ragazzi ho un problema riguardante xsane e la libreria canberra-gtk. in pratica xsane crasha e mi da questo errore http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/926655/
<cristian_c> kokito, d era un numero intero
<cristian_c> kokito, credo che tu debba cambiare i nomi
<cristian_c> kokito, li devi chiamare img0001, ...., img1053
<kokito> cristian_c: per forza??? perderò più tempo a trovare un nuovo comando per rinominarli!
<cristian_c> kokito, quindi adesso sono tutti drenconti0001, ..., drenconti1053 ?
<urkaip> va in conflitto con quella interna....
<kokito> no partono da 385 perchè quelle prima non mi servivano e le ho cancellate!
<cristian_c> kokito, quindi drenconti0385, drenconti0386, ...drenconti1053?
<kokito> cristian_c: si
<cristian_c> uhm il man può dirci la verità
<cristian_c> uhm, il man non dice niente
<cristian_c> kokito, formato di uscita?
<cristian_c> ffmpeg -r 10 -b 1800 -i %03d.jpg test1800.mp4
<kokito> cristian_c: bah....avi...tanto poi alm ax converto dopo!
<kokito> o anche mp4 si
<kokito> cristian_c: no stesso errore
<cristian_c> kokito mi puoi postare l'esatto comando che hai usato?
<cristian_c> che hai usato prima
<kokito> cristian_c: ffmpeg -f image2 -i drenconti%d.jpg AAA.avi
<cristian_c> beh, ma così è sbagliato
<cristian_c> molto sbagliato
<cristian_c> devi usare la sintassi mostrata prima
<cristian_c> kokito, -i drenconti%04d.jpg
<cristian_c> kokito, -f a cosa serve (curiosità)? :D
<kokito> cristian_c: a frozare il formato
<kokito> almneo così lessi nel man
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> non credo sia necessario, io non l'ho trovato negli esempi
<cristian_c> comunque ti do il comando completo
<kokito> cristian_c: grazie mille
<cristian_c> kokito, ffmpeg -r 10 -b 1800 -i drenconti%04d.jpg output.mp4
<cristian_c> prova
<kokito> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/926689/
<kokito> cristian_c: tranqui, proverò a cercare un altro pèrgramma!
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> strano però
<kokito> cristian_c: non voglio mica impazzire per una cosa del genere! :D grazie comunque eh!
<cristian_c> ok, ciao
<kokito> cristian_c: ciao grazie ancora!
<kokito> cristian_c: risolto in 5 ssec con questo comodissimo comando mencoder -ovc copy -mf w=320:h=240:fps=12:type=jpg 'mf://output/*.jpg' -o output.avi
<jester-> sera
<DD3my> buonasera a tutti
<Karim_> Buonasera!
<Karim_> c'è qualcuno che può darmi una mano al volo??
<alorenzi> Karim_: per cosa?
<Karim_> volevo installare Ubuntu
<Karim_> ma nn so se mettere quello da 64 o da 32 bit
<Karim_> @alorenzi ?
<ubottu-it> Karim_: Error: "alorenzi" is not a valid command.
<DD3my> dipende da che pc usi
<Karim_> un notebook hp
<Karim_> mmm
<Karim_> cerco su internet il modello
<Karim_> http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/Document.jsp?lang=en&cc=us&objectID=c02770599&jumpid=reg_R1002_USEN
<Karim_> questo qua
<Karim_> ma che cambia tra il 32 e il 64??
<OverMe> se hai solo 3 giga di ram metti 32 bit
<Karim_> ma nn centra nulla ke il windows lo ho a 64?
<DD3my> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=435594.msg3407682
<OverMe> puoi metterlo a 64 ma se non hai più di 4 giga di ram no fa olta differenza
<DD3my> esatto, giusto OverMe
<Karim_> ah ok!grazie 1000!
<Karim_> gentilissimi!ciao
<Karim_> Ah ultima cosa...posso installarlo sopra Win7 o devo formattare tutto e creare una partizioni in più se li voglio tenere entrambi?
<OverMe> puoi usare wubi e installarlo dentro windows ma è sconsigliato
<OverMe> se si rompe windows non parte più neanche ubuntu
<Karim_> no no io volevo fare proprio una partizione nuova
<Karim_> cioè..che scelgo all'avvio cosa usare
<attempt> usi gparted e' incluso nel cdrom live di ubuntu. ridimensioni la partizione windows e crei quella per ubuntu ma prima.... salva tutti i dati sensibili. ubuntu sovrascrive il bootloader di windows. se togli poi ubuntu devi ripristinare il boot loader di windows.
<attempt> poi installi ubuntu nella partizione che hai creato. quando avvii ubuntu non e' detto che ti abbia gia' rilevato anche windows, ma basta un comando in terminale e il boot loader lo rileva e poi ti fa' scegliere all'avvio cosa usare.
<Karim_> ok grazie ancora!
<Karim_> buona serata!
<attempt> per controllare cio' quando avvii per la prima volta ubuntu se non vedi grub
<attempt> pigia shift all'avvio.
<attempt> grub e' il boot loader.
<attempt> ciao
<nannes> Hi guys :D
<Ubuntu___> ciao a tutti scusatemi volevo sapere se ci saranno dei cambiamenti in futuro di ubuntu 11.04 o 12.04 o delle versioni successive ... perchè rimane il migliore 10.10 per ora la grafica unity non è che sia un gran che ...
<mabo> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Morpheus90> ragazzi
<Morpheus90> mi da questo errore
<Morpheus90> Could not update ICEauthority file /home/gabriele/.ICEauthority
<Morpheus90> all'entrata di linux
<Morpheus90> e in + mi dice che ci sono programmi aperti.. quando non e vero..
<Morpheus90> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Morpheus90> c'e qualcuno?
<Morpheus90> BetaBrain,  se ci sei puoi aiutarmi un attimino ho ubuntu bloccato e non mi apre le pagine internet
#ubuntu-it 2012-04-13
<ZZ7> volevo porre un quesito. perchè un link web funziona da browser invece quando il Terminale tenta di collegarsi per download di pacchetti non riesce mai?
<glpiana> ola
<gltest> ola
<sin_> ciao,ho un problema di riproduzione video con vlc,va a scatti.il so è ubuntu 11.10 e la scheda video una ati hd 3400 supporta l'acc.3d.com eposso passare alla vista di gnome classic?credo che il problema sia quello
<jester-> sin_: installa gnome-session-fallback e poi scegli gnome classic no effetti al login
<glpiana> sin_, prima fai sta cosa. apri vlc e aprine le impostazioni
<glpiana> sin_, clicca su "video" e dal menu "uscita" scegli ad esempio x11
<glpiana> e vedi come si comporta
<sin_> fatto nn cambia glpiana
<sin_> vado con jester
<sin_> lo installo e faccio il log.ti fo sapere dopo
<stuk_gen> ciao a tutti! sto cercando di partizionare una sd card ma ogni volta ricevo un errore 'attenzione problemi durante la creazione dei superblocchii' che vuol dire? che è da buttare la sd?
<robytrevi> stuk_gen: ciao, se la scheda è vuota, o comunque hai copiato i dati da qualche parte, hai provato a ricreare la tabella delle partizioni della schedacon gparted, e poi crearte le partizioni che vuoi?
<stuk_gen> robytrevi: yes,inizio a pensare che siano le sdhc
<stuk_gen> robytrevi: ora provo a vedere se riesco ad aggiornare il firmware del card reader
<DD3my> buongiorno
<sin_> ciao jester,mi sono scaricato e installato gnome classic,vlc èmigliorato ma ancira procede a scatti
<glpiana> sin_, hai provato quello che ti proponevo prima?
<sin_> si ho modificato x11 ma niente
<robytrevi> sin_: magari prova anche con altri player (tipo totem) e vedi se gli scatti persistono
<sin_> credo di non avere totem
<glpiana> sin_, prova anche altri moduli di uscita
<glpiana> sin_, se hai unity hai anche totem. è il riproduttore di filmati
<sin_> è quello con il cick si gira
<sin_> ciack
<glpiana> sin_, sì :)
<sin_> stessa cosa a scatti,il formato è mkv in hd
<glpiana> sin_, ah beh, magari dipende dalle caratteristiche del pc. che processore hai e quanta ram monta?
<sin_> è un note amd 64b 4g di ram
<glpiana> note starebbe per portatile?
<glpiana> sin_, che scheda video monta?
<sin_> si,portatile.la scheda è un ati hd 3400.ho controllato e l'acceleratore fglx funziona
<glpiana> sin_, qundi stai usando i driver proprietari?
<robytrevi> sin_ glpiana : lessi che xine con uscita Xv potrebbe funzionare meglio di vlc. Tentar non nuoce
<sin_> drive prop.non credo perchè mi dice che nessun drive propprietario è attivo in questo sitema
<glpiana> sin_, riapri vlc, torna sulle preferenze
<sin_> si
<glpiana> sin_, provane altri. se proprio nesusno va bene, prova quel che dice robytrevi
<sin_> adesso mi sto scaricando xine
<robytrevi> sin_: che versione di vlc è?
<sin_> vlc 1.1.12 the luggage
<AngelForget> sin ma che problema ti da ?
<robytrevi> sin_: con la versione 2 di vlc ci sono stati passi avanti con mkv: Major improvements in Matroska (mkv) chapters/segments handling and seeking
<sin_> AngelForget il video mi va a scatti
<AngelForget> umm. sin_ quanta mem . hai ?
<sin_> per disinstallare vlc scrivo apt - get purge vlc da terminale?
<AngelForget> si
<sin_> 4 g di ram
<AngelForget> ok e come sistema operativo ?
<sin_> ubuntu 11.10
<robytrevi> sin_: come va con xine con uscita xv?
<sin_> ho una connessione lenta,voglio disinstallare vlc e insntallare la vers 2 il link che mi hai fornito
<robytrevi> sin_: non ho fornito link...
<glpiana> lol
<glpiana> sin_, ma tu hai avviato gnome classic o gnome classic senza effetti?
<sin_> vabbè dove mi scritto di vedre mkv matroska
<sin_> ho provato con tutti e due
<Best`> Buongiorno ragazzi.. ^_^
<sin_> mi disconnetto cosi e più veloce adopo
<FrancescoAF> buongiorno a tutti
<FrancescoAF> ho dei problemi con la mia stampante epson sx110.. ubuntu 11.10 non la riconosce, ho installato i driver ma niente
<FrancescoAF> qualcuno riesce ad aiutarmi?
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<laidon> buongiorno a tutti
<laidon> ho problemi col microfono: anche se lo seleziono nelle impostazioni audio, alla chiusura non salva l'impostazione ma tiene "line-in analogico"
<laidon> come salvare manualmente le modifiche?
<ohi> salve, sapete per caso in python come trovare la home su ogni sistema, scrivendo un programma grazie
<glpiana> ohi, se parli di variabili (io di python non so niente) è $HOME
<ohi> sisi lo so ma quello che dicevo e' se ci sta qualche funzione predefinita
<glpiana> ohi, boh. ma sei off topic qui
<glpiana> !chat | ohi
<ubot-it> ohi: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<alessio> raga ho un problema, oggi accendendo il pc avevo la shell "rovinata" allora ho deciso di disinstallare i driver ati e poi reinstallarli, ma dando sudo sh /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh mi dice One or more files have been altered since installation.
<alessio> Uninstall will not be completed. See /etc/ati/fglrx-uninstall.log for details.
<glpiana> alessio, scrivere la stessa cosa in 3 canali non ti pare un po' eccessivo?
<alessio> glpiana, we come stai?? no comunque :D
<glpiana> alessio, a me inevce pare di sì. visto che hai scritto in #ubuntu-it+1, hai messo la 12.04?
<alessio> glpiana, si :D no scherzo vabbè scriverò in 1 canale solo d'ora in poi
<Mautam> glpiana buongiorno ti è venuto in mente qualcos'altro per risolvere il problema audio?
<glpiana> alessio, non ho capito cosa hai risposto. su che versione sei?
<alessio> glpiana, 11.10
<glpiana> Mautam, no, a dir la verità non ho avuto modo di cercare altro. ma ho visto che sul forum in molti hanno lo stesso problema
<glpiana> !forum | Mautam
<ubot-it> Mautam: forum is http://forum.ubuntu-it.org
<glpiana> alessio, quel file l'hai letto?
<Mautam> grazie, vedrò se riesco a trovare qualcosa
<alessio> glpiana, si ti posto l'output su pastebin??
<glpiana> alessio, sì
<glpiana> Mautam, cerca suoni di accesso per esempio, o suono login
<alessio> glpiana, evvai l'ho impastato ancora di più -.-' Ho provato come suggerito sul forum di ubuntu.it ad installare i driver forniti da ubuntu per poi rimuoverli ma mi da un errore -.-'
<glpiana> io aspetto pastebin alessio
<alessio> glpiana, un attimo forse sono riuscito a risolvere riavvio e ti faccio sapere
<Mautam> non sono riuscito a risolvere ancora, molti di quelli che hanno chiesto sono irrisolti o hanno già fatto procedure simili alle mie
<nicotano> salve
<alessio> glpiana, non riesco proprio a rimuovere sti benedetti driver ati ho pure cancellato la cartella /usr/share/ati
<skinner> ciao
<skinner> mi serve una mano
<glpiana> parla
<skinner> dovrei aggiornare il kernel
<skinner> non so come
<glpiana> skinner, perchè senti l'esigenza di aggiornare il kernel?
<skinner> perché ho una versione che non ho più supportata di ubuntu
<skinner>  e non l'aggiornamento automatico non funge
<glpiana> skinner, che versione hai?
<nicotano> skinner, aspetta 2 settimane e installi la nuova LTS
<skinner> 2.6
<glpiana> skinner, di ubuntu intendo
<robytrevi_> skinner: dai da terminale: lsb_release -ds && echo $DESKTOP_SESSION && uname -m
<robytrevi_> skinner:  e seguirei il consiglio di nicotano
<skinner> 10.10
<glpiana> skinner, aggiornar eil kernel, se è funzionante, ha poco senso
<nicotano> skinner, passa al pangolino :) e se non ti piace unity vai di gnome-session-fallback
<skinner> ma il kernel non è  di una versione obsoleta?
<glpiana> skinner, su 10.10 hai il 2.6.38 se non erro. non è obsoleto
<alessio> massimo18, sei un genio mi hai fatto piallare il sistema adesso mi fai la cortesia di darmi una mano a mettere le cose apposto??
<glpiana> !linux-image maverick
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<glpiana> !info linux-image maverick
<ubot-it> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.35.32.42 (maverick), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<alessio> massimo18, mi avevi detto di rimuovere tutte le voci fglrx dal gestore pacchetti ed ora è scomparso anche il menù dei driver aggiuntivi grazie infinite -.-'
<glpiana> no, 2.6.35
<alessio> glpiana, almeno tu mi puoi dare una mano per favore?? non riesco proprio a rimuoverli sti driver
<glpiana> alessio, io ancora son qui che aspetto quel log che magari poteva darci indicazioni utili
<massimo18> alessio, io non ti ho detto niente
<alessio> glpiana, ho cancellato tutta la cartella usr/share/ati come consigliato su ubuntu.it ma niente
<glpiana> alessio, dammi l'output di lspci | grep -i vga
<alessio> glpiana, per di più ora non posso nemmeno recuperare il log avendo cacnellato quella benedetta cartella
<alessio> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Madison [AMD Radeon HD 5000M Series]
<aioti> ciao a tutti, ultimamente ho problemi a visualizzare correttamente i siti...mi dice che ho la shockwave bloccata...e non vedo piu nemmeno i filmati su youtube xke mancano i plug in
<glpiana> alessio, lsmod | grep radeon
<alessio> glpiana, radeon                841303  0
<alessio> ttm                    88525  1 radeon
<alessio> drm_kms_helper         42703  1 radeon
<alessio> drm                   257864  3 radeon,ttm,drm_kms_helper
<alessio> i2c_algo_bit           13423  1 radeon
<FloodBotIt1> alessio: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> aioti, apri un terminale e scrivi: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<glpiana> !paste | aioti
<ubot-it> aioti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> alessio, si usa pastebin
<glpiana> alessio, dammi l'output di uname -a
<alessio> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/927920/
<alessio> glpiana, Linux ALESSIO 3.3.1-030301-i7 #201204021435 SMP Tue Apr 10 10:03:17 CEST 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> alessio, non c'è supporto per versioni di pacchetti esterni ai repository. nel tuo caso parliamo del kernel
<aioti> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/927923/
<alessio> glpiana, ma il kernel in questo caso non c'entra niente, prima avevo lo stesso compilato da me
<glpiana> alessio, che il kernel non c'entri niente col gestore dei driver aggiuntivi lo dici tu
<glpiana> aioti, dammi l'output di uname -a
<alessio> glpiana, eh se vuoi proviamo con il generic vado indietro di 20 anni ed usiamo il 3.12 voglio vedere come ne usciamo :D
<skinner> nicotano, dici, me ne fotto e faccio girare la 10.10?
<glpiana> alessio, il kernel 3.0.0 non è indietro di 20 anni
<aioti> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/927926/
<glpiana> skinner, se il sistema funziona bene non ha senso cambiar eil kernel
<skinner> gl, e per gli aggiornamenti come faccio?
<nicotano> skinner, se ti funziona tutto stai calmo, poi cambi
<glpiana> aioti, che browser usi?
<aioti> chromiun
<skinner> pace e bene
<glpiana> skinner, come ti hannoconsigliato, aspetti l'uscita della 12.04
<nicotano> augh
<aioti> ma ho visto ke anche con mozilla ho problemi
<alessio> glpiana, si lo so ma non si può rimanere infognati su un kernel per più di 1 mese poi il 3.1.2 ha problemi a gestire la batteria mentre con il 3.3.1 la batteria dura molto di più e sopratutto è ottimizzato per i nuovi processori, avendo un i7 720qm non voglio usare il 3.1.2 generic come se avessi un pentium 4 (rispetto parlando)
<skinner> grazie a presto per non avermi piallato il pc
<skinner> :)
<glpiana> aioti, nella barra degli indirizzi scrivi: about:plugins
<glpiana> alessio, anche il 3.1 non è nei repository
<aioti> si ci sono,
<aioti> ho gia provato ieri
<glpiana> aioti, copia tutto e metti su pastebin
<alessio> il 3.1.2 c'era su da quando ho installato ubuntu O.o
<aioti> ok
<aioti> con i dettagli?
<alessio> glpiana, che kernel dovrei usare?? come faccio a vedere se è nei repo??
<glpiana> alessio, metti su apstebin l'output di lsb_release -a
<glpiana> aioti, boh, comincia senza
<alessio> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/927932/
<aioti> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/927933/
<aioti> lol
<glpiana> alessio, quando lo hai installato non poteva esserci il 3.1, dato che attualemnte monta il 3.0.0-17
<skinner> scusate ragazz*, ma non mi fa neanche installare gimp
<alessio> glpiana, quindi dovrei lavorare con il 3.0.0-17?? dici che riesco a risolvere??
<alessio> glpiana, io azzarderei forzando l'installazione dei driver proprietari
<alessio> glpiana, ah volevo specificare che mi da problemi ad installare i driver proprietari non quelli aggiuntivi  che suggerisce il sistema
<robytrevi_> skinner: se hai maverick per installare/disinstallare applicazioni devi cambiare il file fstab sostituendo i repository con i repository "old"
<glpiana> skinner, mi pare strano, visto che maverick è supportata ancora per qualche settimana
<nicotano> skinner, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Grafica/Gimp
<robytrevi_> glpiana: credo che il supporto sia terminato il 10 di maverick
<glpiana> robytrevi_, guarda che ci sono ancora i repo di mavercik http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/ o sbaglio? io li vedo
<alessio> glpiana, il supporto ad ubuntu 10.10 è gia terminato
<nicotano> ma i pacchetti dovrebbero esserci, magari non aggiorna.
<glpiana> alessio, quelli che suggerisc eil sistema sono i proprietari
<alessio> glpiana, vabbè comunque per intenderci li ho scaricati dal sito dell'ati
<skinner> e quindi che faccio?
<glpiana> skinner, fai quello che ti ha suggerito robytrevi_
<robytrevi_> glpiana: ho guardato, sembra esserci, ma sembra esserci pure hardy lì... cosa che mi pare strana...
<skinner> quindi cerco fstab e aggiungo un .old alla fine dei file?
<glpiana> robytrevi_, hardy per i server è supportata ancora 2 anni
<robytrevi_> skinner: no
<glpiana> skinner, no fstab non c'entra nulla :)
<robytrevi_> glpiana: ah! giusto... mi era sfuggito :-)
<robytrevi_> skinner: ho sbagliato nome al file, era sources.list :-P
<glpiana> skinner, nel temrinale dai sudo apt-get update   e copia in apstebin
<glpiana> !paste | skinner
<ubot-it> skinner: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> alessio, non so che dirti, fai quel che credi
<aioti> hai letto il mio paste glpiana
<aioti> ?
<alessio> glpiana, mi continua a dire "A previous install of the fglrx driver has been detected. Please uninstall the older version..."
<alessio> glpiana, scusa normalmente come si aggiornano i driver??
<robytrevi_> glpiana skinner :nel repo old non è ancora presente maverick, ho appena controllato. skinner devi avere qualche problema da qualche altra parte
<glpiana> aioti, sì. un secondo
<glpiana> aioti, apri firefos e vai su youtube. avvia un video e clicca col destro sul riquadro
<glpiana> alessio, da driver aggiuntivi si installano e poi vengono aggirnati al rilascio di pacchetti nei repository come tutto l'altro software
<skinner> http://paste.ubuntu.com/927942/
<alessio> glpiana, si ma come si rimuovo sti benedetti driver?? non c'è un comando o qualcosa??
<glpiana> skinner, tu hai natty non maverick. è la 11.04
<glpiana> alessio, il comando l'avevi dato. l'output parlava di un file log che hai pensato di cancellare. cosa devo fare? me lo invento?
<glpiana> alessio, avvia col kernel 3.0.0-17  e vedi se jockey te li propone
<skinner> gj, ho mandato il comando che mi avete dato e mi ha dato 10.10
<alessio> glpiana, aspè mo recupero il log
<alessio> glpiana, in informazioni di sistema mi dice driver:Software Rasterizer
<alessio> glpiana, esperienza:ripiego che cavolo di driver sono?? O.o
<nicotano> skinner,  lsb_release -a
<nicotano>  cosa riporta ?
<skinner> 10.10 maverick
<glpiana> skinner, c'è qualcosa che non va. scrivi: sudo dpkg --confgiure -a
<nicotano> skinner, allora hai incasinato i repo
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> skinner, c'è qualcosa che non va. scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<robytrevi_> skinner: dai da terminale
<Sarel> salve cerco canali per scaricare
<alessio> glpiana, il file di log dice le solite cose, ovvero che vi è già una versione precendente installata -.-'
<glpiana> !list | Sarel
<ubot-it> Sarel: questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<glpiana> alessio, ti ho detto cosa provare a fare
<glpiana> ciao a tutti, stacco
<robytrevi_> skinner: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list e nel file che ti si apre cancella tutto ed incolla quanto trovi qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList per maverick
<nicotano> ciao glpiana
<alessio> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/927946/ ora provo con il 3.0.0
<Sarel> lo so vi chiedo se gentilmente potete indirizzarmi così non disturebo più
<robytrevi_> cioa glpiana
<glpiana> Sarel, non è un canae per informazioni. per quello c'è google
<Sarel> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<skinner> http://paste.ubuntu.com/927949/
<glpiana> skinner, ma hai modificato tu a mano quel file sources.list?
<skinner> no
<skinner> perché?
<glpiana> perchè qualcosa non torna
<glpiana> vado davvero. ciao
<aioti> glpiana ma il paste ke ti ho lincato è riferito a chromiun
<skinner> tipo?
<nicotano> mah i repo di natty su maverick
<nicotano> mica vanno da soli
<glpiana> aioti, lo so, ma prova comuqnue con firefox. io però, come dicevo, sto andando vi
<glpiana> a
<skinner> è il pc di casa
<skinner> non so chi lo sta usando
<robytrevi_> skinner: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list e nel file che ti si apre cancella tutto ed incolla quanto trovi qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList per maverick
<skinner> vado
<nicotano> skinner,  rotto per rotto, se non vuoi aspettare il 26 aprile ti scarichi la 2 beta di pangolino :)  sembra già abbastanza stabile a sentire in giro
<skinner> io me lo installo volentieri
<skinner> ma devo modificare un pdf con gimp
<nicotano> skinner, aggiusta i repo come detto da robytrevi_  e installa gimp se questo ti permette di modificare un pdf
<skinner> roby, ho cancellato tutto e ho messo quello di maverick
<skinner> e dovrebbe funzionare apt-get?
<robytrevi_> skinner: salva, esci e dai da terminale: sudo apt-get update
<skinner> fatto
<robytrevi_> vedi se ora puoi installare gimp skinner
<skinner> yes
<skinner> !!!
<skinner> grandiosi! A presto
<Dig2> Salve a tutti. Qualcuno di voi ha avuto problemi con la scheda video nvidia dopo gli aggiornamenti di oggi?
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> non riesco a trovare il canale delle cuffie in alsamixer. Ho provato anche con pavucontrol ma non lo trovo neanche lì. Allora ho provato i comandi sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload e sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base, riavviando il sistema, ma non è cambiato niente. Anche con amixer non viene rilevato nulla di relativo alle cuffie
<cristian_c> Secondo voi a cosa può essere dovuto questo problema?
<cristian_c> E come si può risolvere?
<gnux> salve a tutti
<Guest97184> tento di installare firefox ma compare l-avviso che il gestore dei pacchetti [ gi' in uso da un altro programma....forse l-aggiornamento fatto appena reinstallato kubuntu. come si blocca?
<cristian_c> Guest97184, devi chiudere il Gestore aggiornamenti
<Guest97184> cristian_c: come si fa_
<Guest97184> ?
<cristian_c> Guest97184, c'è una finestra aperta nel desktop?
<Guest97184> cristian_c: nessuna. ma [ da qualche giorno che non riesco. il pc l-ho spento pi\ volte. non dovrebbe esersi bloccato? scusa la tastiera non [ giusta
<cristian_c> Guest97184, sai se il gestore aggiornamenti è attivo?
<Guest97184> cristian_c: non so come vederlo, ma non c-[ nessun programma avviato
<cristian_c> Guest97184, posta l'errore su pastebin
<cristian_c> !pastebin | Guest97184
<ubot-it> Guest97184: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest97184> cristian_c: e solo una finestra, dice appunto che un altra applicazione sta utilizzando il sistema di pacchetti. chiudere gli altri gestori di pacchetti
<cristian_c> Guest97184, posta l'immagine
<cristian_c> !image | Guest97184
<ubot-it> Guest97184: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Guest97184> cristian_c: non mi riesce di inserirla, non posso salvarla
<cristian_c> Guest97184, in che senso?
<Guest97184> cristian_c: come si vede quali programmi sono avviati?
<cristian_c> Guest97184, dal task manager
<Guest97184> cristian_c: perfetto, e in applicazioni-sistema?
<cristian_c> Guest97184, in che senso?
<Guest97184> cristian_c: come apro il task manager?
<cristian_c> Guest97184, utilizzi gnome shell?
<cristian_c> anche il vecchio alt+f2 dovrebbe fare la stessa cosa
<Guest97184> cristian_c: kde
<cristian_c> che conosco molto poco
<cristian_c> prova con alt+f2
<glpiana> ola
<glpiana> aioti, hai poi risolto con flash?
<aioti> glpiana no sono tornato proprio ora anche io
<aioti> il fatto è ke mozilla mi serve per altro....lo ho configuarato con 1 proxy e mi andrebbe troppo lento...mi interessa su chromim
<glpiana> aioti, apri un terminale e scrivi: dpkg -l | grep flash
<glpiana> !paste | aioti
<ubot-it> aioti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<giordano> salve a tutti/e, ho un problema con un video .mkv va a scatti cosa posso fare,grazie.
<glpiana> giordano, con che player lo visualizzi?
<giordano> il riproduttore video di ubuntu
<glpiana> giordano, apri un terminale e scrivi: gstreamer-properties
<glpiana> giordano, passa alla seconda scheda, "video"
<robytrevi> giordano: sei lo stesso utente di questa mattina? sin o qualcosa del genere? ( glpiana sai com'è andata a finire con quell'utente?)
<glpiana> robytrevi, no, dimmi
<giordano> no
<robytrevi> glpiana: no no, poi lui è sparito per scaricare più in fretta xine e vlc 2, poi sono dovuto uscire, quindi non lo so
<glpiana> robytrevi, ah ecco :) pensavo me lo raccontassi :D
<glpiana> giordano, hai aperto il programma?
<giordano> ci sono
<glpiana> giordano, vedi il menu con scritto predefinito?
<giordano> ok
<glpiana> giordano, cliccaci sopra e prova a scegliere xwindowsystem senza xv
<giordano> chiudo e provo?
<glpiana> giordano, riprova col filmato. chiudi pure o lascia aperto, dovrebbe essere indifferente
<aioti> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/928134/
<glpiana> aioti, scrivi: sudo apt-get purge adobe-flashplugin adobe-flash-properties-gtk
<glpiana> aioti, dimmi quando termina
<giordano> non è cambiato nulla
<glpiana> giordano, ok, ci abbiamo provato. hai già provato a visualizzare anche con altri player?
<giordano> ora provo vlc
<glpiana> giordano, ok. su vlc, nelle impostazioni video, hai diversi moduli di uscita. provali
<giordano> ok
<aioti> glpiana ho fatto
<glpiana> aioti, ora scrivi: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<glpiana> aioti, poi copia tutto su pastebin
<aioti> glpiana ho scaricato
<aioti> ma cosa ti copio scusa?
<aioti> tutto?
<glpiana> aioti, sì
<aioti> ok
<aioti> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/928155/
<glpiana> aioti, oki, ora chiudi il browser
<glpiana> aioti, poi lo riapri e vai su youtube
<aioti> ok
<aioti> a tra poco
<aiato> glpiana
<aiato> sono io nn mi ricordavo il nick lol
<aiato> cmq niente, ancora missing plug in
<glpiana> aiato, nel terminale: rm -r .macromedia    e poi riavvia il browser
<aiato> glpiana, niente
<glpiana> aiato, sempre nel terminale: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<glpiana> aiato, tutto su pastebin, dal comando al prompt successivo
<aiato> gnash?
<aiato> lo ho installato gnash
<glpiana> aiato, ma io oggi sto comando già te l'ho fatto dare
<glpiana> dammi l'output dai
<aiato> ok
<aiato> arrivo
<aiato> http://paste.ubuntu.com/928172/
<glpiana> aiato, sudo apt-get purge gnash gnash-common
<glpiana> aiato, poi riavvii il browser
<aiato> ancora niente :(
<glpiana> aiato, allora dai sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer
<glpiana> aiato, riavvia il browser e riprova
<aiato> non funge ancora
<MK`> cosa non funge aiato?
<glpiana> aiato, scrivi uname -a
<aiato> ho probl con il flah player MK
<glpiana> aiato, e copia qui la riga
<aiato> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/928191/
<glpiana> aiato, una prova con firefox puoi farla?
<aiato> si
<aiato> gira attraverso tor xo
<aiato> ok sn su youtube con mozilla
<aiato> scusami devo scappare un attimo, se c 6 ancora 5 minuti torno,altrimenti grazie 1000 :)
<DD3my> ciao a tutti ho un problema con un comando
<DD3my> si tratta di ffmpeg
<AlexTux> DD3my, spiegati meglio
<DD3my> allora vorrei girare un video tutorial
<DD3my> solo che quando do il comando mi da l'errore
<DD3my> e piu precisamente do questo comando
<DD3my> ffmpeg -f x11grab -s1024x768 -i :0.0 ./video_schermo.ogg
<glpiana> DD3my, perchè ./ davanti al file?
<DD3my> l'ho letto in una recensione
<DD3my> pensi che sia questo l'errore?
<glpiana> DD3my, non lo so, non ho visto l'errore, ma comincerei a provare a ridarlo togliendo ./
<DD3my> aspetta te lo posto
<glpiana> !paste | DD3my
<ubot-it> DD3my: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<DD3my> http://paste.ubuntu.com/928216/
<glpiana> DD3my, metti uno spazio tra -s e i numeri
<DD3my> grazie glpiana
<DD3my> risolto il probleema
<glpiana> :)
<DD3my> comunque non capisco una cosa
<glpiana> cosa?
<DD3my> perche non mi dovrebbe prendere il comando
<DD3my> quando scrivo s e poi attaccato tutti i numeri
<glpiana> DD3my, perchè -s è una opzione cui segue l'argomento dell'opzione. se è attaccato non viene riconosciuta come opzione nota
<DD3my> perfetto :)
<DD3my> thanks :)
<glpiana> :)
<DD3my> un'altra cosa
<DD3my> glpiana, quando vado a guardare il video, le immagini non sono ben nitide cosa devo fare per aumentare la risoluzione?
<glpiana> DD3my, boh, andrebbero guardate le opzioni di ffmpeg
<glpiana> DD3my, hai già provato cose pù "potabili" come recordmydesktop?
<DD3my> perche comunque nel comando -s sto mettendo 1024x600 che sarebbe la risoluzione max del mio eee pc
<DD3my> no ora controllo su google e mi informo
<glpiana> DD3my, nel sofwtare center, cerca recordmydesktop
<DD3my> ora lo installo
<glpiana> DD3my, intanto prova con: avconv -f x11grab -r 25 -s 1024x768 -i :0.0 out.mpg
<glpiana> a me fa delle strane righe ma magari a te funziona bene
<DD3my> ho provato a  fare un video di prova
<DD3my> ora devo aspettare la codifica
<DD3my> salva il file in uno strano formato .ogv
<DD3my> glpiana, da me funziona benissimo non ho nessun problema di righe
<DD3my> hai provato per caso ad aggiornare il programma?
<TrueSnake> ciao a tutti
<DD3my> ciao TrueSnake
<glpiana> DD3my, non preoccuparti per me. l'importante e che funzioni per te :)
<indy__> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<indy__> exit
<DD3my> si si funziona bene, ho risolto anche il problema di ffmpeg cambiando la risoluzione del video
<DD3my> grazie comunque :9
<DD3my> :)
<milo2585> sera
<mautam> 'sera gente, qualcuno mi spiega la vera utilità del portachiavi d'accesso? perché se io voglio accedere al mio profilo senza usare password questo portachiavi compare sempre? Se non sbaglio posso anche chiudere la finestra che appare e utilizzare il computer ordinariamente
<esulu> we
<ZZ7> salve, ho fatto una cosa un pò così per provare :(... ho creato un file swap da 1gb, poi lo volevo portare a 3gb e invece me l'ha aggiunta. ora ci sono 4gb di swap. c'è un modo per ridimensionarla o eliminarla da terminale? oppure me la tengo così. ho 4gb di ram però essendo un 32bit ne usa solo 3. soluzioni?
<enzotib> ZZ7: ma non avevi già una partizione di swap?
<ZZ7> no
<ZZ7> enzotib, con 3gb di ram totali avevo sentito che era indifferente mettere una partizione swap. e che fra la partizione swap era lievemente superiore come velocità rispetto a un file swap. adesso non lo riesco più a modificare.
<sbubba> sera
<nikkb> list
<ZZ7> enzotib, ho provato anche a togliere la stringa da 1gb su /etc/fstb ma niente ne riconosce ormai sempre 4. mi tocca studiare o cercare -.-", finchè c'è spazio no problem però...
<nikkb> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<nikkb> ok
<sbubba> ho adocchiato un portatile acer aspire 5630 con una scheda video intel 945gm. potrei avere dei problemi con i driver?
<sbubba> cercando ho trovato questo http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Notebook/HpCompaqNX7400 che ha la stessa scheda video. vado sul sicuro?
<ZZ7> con quale versione di ubuntu?
<sbubba> uhm io volevo usare la 10.04 fino a quando non esce la 12.04
<BetaBrain> ragazzi buona notte a tutti
<sbubba> e la scheda wireless dovrebbe essere la intel PRO/Wireless 3945.  leggendo nel wiki http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Ipw3945 i driver ci sono ma per ubuntu 8.04. sapete se ci sono ance per le ultime versioni di ubuntu?
<enzotib> sbubba: io ho usato una intel 3945 per anni, senza alcun problema
<enzotib> sbubba: cioè ubuntu la vedeva senza dover fare assolutamente niente
<sbubba> enzotib, ma che versione di ubuntu hai usato?
<enzotib> sbubba: ho avuto un compaq nx7300 dalla 8.04 fino a qualche mese fa
<enzotib> quindi almeno fino alla 11.04
<sbubba> enzotib, grazie
<enzotib> sbubba: la scheda video era intel, forse proprio 945, ed anche quella senza problemi
<sbubba> uhm
<Carlin0> !
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<esulu> ragazzi gentilmente consigliatemi un programma come remote desktop per ubuntu
<esulu> decente?
<ZZ7> come risolvo il problema del networkmanager e della riconfigurazione ad ogni boot di /etc/resolv.conf???
#ubuntu-it 2012-04-14
<BetaBrain> buona giornata a tutti
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<esulu> we
<fabio___> buongiorno!
<fabio___> ho un problema ho aggiunto il mio utente nel gruppo lp
<fabio___> ora mi ritrovo il nome utente senza permessi sudo e l'utente amministratore disabilitato di default...
<fabio___> non ho altri utenti come mi conviene muovermi per riabilitare i permessi?
<pdor> priova
<enzotib> fabio___: cosa hai fatto esattamente?
<fabio___> usermod -G lp NOMEUTENTE
<fabio___> al riavvio sono senza permessi di sudo
<enzotib> fabio___, scrivi "id", premi invio, e mostrami cosa esce
<fabio___> ok un attimo
<enzotib> fabio___, chi ti ha suggerito quel comando?
<pdor> ciao e' normale che con xubuntu e un dual core 2,1ghz con 3gb ram sia lentissimo ad aprirsi il file manager? e' la rete che rallenta? ed e' noirmale che le funzionalita' di rete risultano disattivate e poi invece va lo stesso sia internet che wireless ?
<fabio___> ho problemi con cups e ho notato che il nome utente non era nel gruppo lp..
<fabio___> quindi l'ho aggiunto ma non ho fatto altro
<enzotib> fabio___, si, ma quel comando dove lo hai preso? non te lo sarai mica inventato?
<DD3my> ciao pdor, no non è normale
<fabio___> no che inventato!
<DD3my> a me succedeva la stessa cosa quando avevo ubuntu 10.04
<pdor> DD3my: e possibile fare in modo che siano sempre attivate rete e wireless?
<DD3my> io avevo risolto tale problema facendo l'avanzamento di sistema
<DD3my> e poi non avevo piu avuto problemi
<pdor> io sono aggiornato
<enzotib> fabio___, sto ancora aspettando l'output di id
<fabio___> ecco
<pdor> DD3my: e quindi?
<fabio___> uid=1000(fabio) gid=1000(fabio) gruppi=1000(fabio),7(lp)
<DD3my> che versione hai ddi xubuntu?
<enzotib> fabio___, ma hai pure riavviato, vero?
<fabio___> si
<pdor> DD3my: 11.10
<enzotib> fabio___, all'avvio lo vedi il menu di grub?
<fabio___> sono connesso in ssh
<enzotib> fabio___, e non hai accesso diretto alla macchina?
<fabio___> se mi collego in locale si
<enzotib> fabio___, allora, devi riavviare la macchina, e al grub scegli recovery, o ripristino, o come si chiama
<enzotib> fabio___, ti apparirà un menu testuale dove scegli qualcosa che dice "terminale root" o simili
<enzotib> fabio___, e lì esegui questo comando: gpasswd -a fabio admin
<DD3my> pdor : ci deve essere qualche conflitto con i driver
<pdor> oddio
<pdor> si risolve?
<DD3my> si certo, puoi cercare i driver della tua scheda wifi
<DD3my> e installarli nuovamente
<enzotib> DD3my, l'avvio del filemanager è collegato coi driver?
<pdor> quindi non e' normale che risulta disattivata?
<pdor> ma io non ho driver proprietari...
<enzotib> pdor, solo il filemanager è così lento ad aprirsi?
<pdor> forse ho fatto casini copiando un sacco di firmwares per dvb-t in /lib/firmware?
<pdor> si solo file manager
<pdor> il resto va benino
<enzotib> pdor, la rete funziona normalmente, a parte l'indicazione sbagliata dell'attivazione della rete?
<pdor> risiko su winzozz-virtualbox va  a scheggia
<DD3my> enzotib: il file manager ti permette di visualizzare
<enzotib> pdor, il filemanager che usi è thunar, suppongo, vero?
<pdor> a volte non vede i dischi su lacinema
<pdor> sisi thunar
<DD3my> la struttura del disco e cio che vi è dentro
<enzotib> pdor, cos'è lacinema?
<pdor> insomma devo cliccare piu volte chiuderee e riaprire per vedere i dischi in rete....con lacinema...che e' un media player che fa da server nas...o nat
<pdor> ma dopo va benissimo
<enzotib> pdor, lancia thunar da terminale, probabilmente scriverà un po' di roba
<enzotib> pdor, copia tutto su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | pdor
<ubot-it> pdor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pdor> un saco di errori
<pdor> :)
<pdor> ma pensavo fosse fisiologico
<enzotib> pdor, molti sono fisiologici, ma magari c'è qualcosa di interessante
<enzotib> pdor, la prova vale quando ci mette tempo ad aprirsi
<pdor> ehm a scheggia:)
<enzotib> pdor, se tu dici che poi va bene, in quel caso, è inutile l'output
<pdor> si aperto di botto
<enzotib> pdor, cioè, vorrei vedere l'output di quando ci mette tanto a partire, non so se mi sono spiegato
<pdor> adesso va a scheggia
<pdor> ehm forse l'output lo da' con sudo thunar....ehm....
<pdor> allora non e' un problema se ho riempito /lib/firmware di firmware per il dvb-t?
<luciuxx63> buon giorno...
<enzotib> pdor, non dovrebbe entrarci niente con l'avvio di thunar
<luciuxx63> volevo sottoporvi alcune domande...
<luciuxx63> ho installato tomb raider legent e lo lancio con wine...
<pdor> si infatti la rete e'  risultata semore disattivata
<luciuxx63> ok, ma mi va un po' a scatti e ho provato a settare il settabile...
<pdor> ma perche' adesso si apre di botto thunar?
<luciuxx63> qualche dritta?
<pdor> anche da grafica
<enzotib> pdor, se è un problema di connessione ai dischi di rete, una volta stabilita tutto va a posto
<pdor> ma e' lento anche se i dischi non sono collegati
<luciuxx63> uso ubuntu (Macubuntu) 11.10, i7 8 GB ram, ATI 5670 2 gb DDR3...
<pdor> e adesso non ci sono
<pdor> e per attivare le funzionalita' di rete all'avvio?
<pdor> come si fa?
<enzotib> luciuxx63, qui non c'è supporto per distro derivate
<enzotib> pdor, tu dici che la rete funziona, cosa vuoi attivare?
<glpiana> ola
<pdor> l'icona della reta
<pdor> rete
<pdor> ola
<pdor> se la clicco mi dice che la rete e' disattivata...e mi sembra di aver capito che non e' normale
<enzotib> pdor, non lo è, ma secondo me è un bug di network-manager, lo fa anche a me con lxde
<luciuxx63> ok, enzotib, supponiamo che abbia appunto ubuntu 11.10...
<enzotib> luciuxx63, non supponiamo niente
<glpiana> lol
<pdor>   ADESSO riavvio e provo a lanciare thunar da stringa
<luciuxx63> Macubunbtu E' ubuntu, solo con grafica leopard... :-(
<enzotib> luciuxx63, decidi tu le regole del canale?
<luciuxx63> ho solo chiesto, che diamine...
<enzotib> luciuxx63, come lo hai installato?
<luciuxx63> il gioco? Niente ho clikkato 2 volte ed è partita l'installazione...
<esulu> ciao enzotib
<enzotib> luciuxx63, no, macubuntu
<enzotib> ciao esulu
<luciuxx63> da dc...come boot primario su partizione
<enzotib> luciuxx63, che ISO hai usato?
<pdor> enzotib: stavolta ci ha messo 5 minuti ad aprirsi thunar...ma nessun output
<pdor> dop aver riavviato
<enzotib> pdor, allora la prossima volta prova questo: strace -ro ~/output thunar
<pdor> devo riavviare?
<enzotib> pdor, poi quando si avvia lo chiudi, e prendi il file output nella tua home e lo metti su pastbin
<pdor> niente
<enzotib> pdor, se serve a far ripresentare il problema, allora riavvia
<pdor> ok
<pdor> enzotib: mortalmente lento ma nessun output
<pdor> strace ecc
<enzotib> pdor, non hai un file di nome "output" nella tua home?
<pdor> si --pastebin?
<enzotib> !pastebin | pdor
<ubot-it> pdor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pdor> 99mb !!! :)
<enzotib> pdor, spe'
<pdor> enzotib: pastebinizzolo stesso?
<pdor> non si e' ancora aperto
<pdor> scusa mi allontano per fumare ti richiamo
<pdor> DEVO fumre
<enzotib> pdor, ok
<giovanni86rm> ciao
<giovanni86rm> Per connettermi a internet ogni volta che avvio il pc devo aprire il terminale e digitare: sudo -i, mettere la password poi cd /sbin poi insmod rt3070sta.ko (credo sia il driver della penna usb wifi): come faccio ad automatizzare la procedura?
<pdor> enzotib: eccomi
<pdor> ci sie?
<pdor> sei
<enzotib> pdor, sort -r ~/output | head
<glpiana> giovanni86rm, metti il nome del driver nel file /etc/modules
<glpiana> giovanni86rm, senza il .ko finale
<glpiana> giosai come editare un file con permessi di superuser?
<giovanni86rm> glpiana va bene adesso apro questo file e vedo di inserire il nome; senza il ko finale mentre il percorso devo inserirlo? o solo rt3070sta?
<glpiana> solo il nome, senza percorso
<glpiana> giovanni86rm, strano però che non venga caricato all'inserimento della chiavetta
<glpiana> giovanni86rm, prova a metterlo in quel file, riavvia e vedi se va
<pdor> enzotib:  e' una cosa lunga poi vedrai
<enzotib> pdor, con | head alla fine, sono solo 10 righe
<enzotib> pdor, il comando esatto è: sort -r ~/output | head
<pdor> ti devo aggiungere altro poi vedi
<giovanni86rm> glpiana guarda, ieri mi ha aiutato un ragazzo, se sei curioso della nostra odissea puoi dare un'occhiata sul forum a http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,516995.msg4040673.html#msg4040673 :P adesso provo!
<giovanni86rm> nel senso a far funzionare sta benedetta asus
<giovanni86rm> chiavetta per il wifi
<glpiana> giovanni86rm, spe
<giovanni86rm> adesso riavvio
<giovanni86rm> ok
<giovanni86rm> aspetto
<glpiana> giovanni86rm, ascolta, vedo che con modprobe non aveva funzionato. corretto? ho dato solo un'occhiata veloce
<glpiana> dov'è sto  rt3070sta.ko ?
<pdor> enzotib: fai con calma http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/929162/
<giovanni86rm> glpiana dunque l'ho preso dal cd di installazione che aveva i driver per linux e l'ho incollato in /sbin
<glpiana> O.o
<giovanni86rm> glpiana ahah scusa io sono un po' negato
<glpiana> digita: locate  rt3070sta.ko
<glpiana> !paste | giovanni86rm
<ubot-it> giovanni86rm: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<giovanni86rm> mi ha aiutato sto tipo e alla fine con i comandi che ho detto la chiavetta funziona
<giovanni86rm> ok
<giovanni86rm> non vi è output -.-
<glpiana> giovanni86rm, las /sbin | grep rt3070
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> giovanni86rm, ls /sbin | grep rt3070
<enzotib> pdor, le righe in fstab mi sembrano innocue
<enzotib> hai altro in fstab per montare i dischi di rete che dicevi?
<pdor> nono
<pdor> si mntano da soli...miracolosamente
<giovanni86rm> glpiana: ha restituito la scritta 3070sta.ko con la parte rt3070 in rosso
<enzotib> pdor, si montano quando ci clicchi sopra, o li trovi già montati?
<pdor> no magari
<pdor> le devo cliccare
<enzotib> ok
<pdor> piu' volta
<glpiana> giovanni86rm, quindi stai usando un modulo a parte. allora quel file che ti ho fatto modificare non andava modificato
<glpiana> giovanni86rm, riaprilo e cancella quello che hai aggiunto
<giovanni86rm> glpiana va bene
<enzotib> pdor, quello che mi preoccupa sono quelle due clock_gettime da 25 secondi l'una
<pdor> ehm dove?
<glpiana> giovanni86rm, poi editi /etc/rc.local     e ci aggiungi:  insmod /sbin/rt3070sta.ko
<enzotib> pdor, nell'output che ti ho fatto generare, quelle prima due righe delle 10
<pdor> quindi non e' un conflitto
<pdor> ?
<enzotib> pdor, ma l'avvio di thunar ci mette tempo anche se avvi il pc, ci lavori per un po' senza toccare thunar, o magari lo lasci riposare dieci minuti, e poi solo dopo avvii thunar?
<pdor> potrei anche aspettare, non mi piace che la ventola lavori come una dannata pero
<giovanni86rm> glpiana: ok ripristina modules ed editato rc. local che viene così: http://paste.ubuntu.com/929173/ , salvo e riavvio?
<pdor> mi sembra che e' lento anche a sistema avviato completamente
<pdor> faccio una prova
<glpiana> giovanni86rm, lo metterei prima di exit 0
<glpiana> giovanni86rm, e nel dubbio diamo il path completo a inmod, cioè /sbin/insmod
<glpiana> giovanni86rm, e poi un ultimo controllo: ls /sbin/rt3070sta.ko
<giovanni86rm> glpiana: non ho capito l'ultima cosa...
<giovanni86rm> invece di insmod /sbin/rt3070sta.ko cosa devo scrivere?
<glpiana> giovanni86rm, il comando che ti ho detto di inserire è insmod /sbin/rt3070sta.ko, mettici invece: /sbin/insmod /sbin/rt3070sta.ko
<glpiana> giovanni86rm, il tutto prima di exit0, che deve essere l'ultima riga
<giovanni86rm> glpiana: auh ok non ci sarei mai arrivato :P vado
<giovanni86rm> glpiana: ecco tutto http://paste.ubuntu.com/929182/ ho modifcato il rc.local e dato quel comando al terminale
<glpiana> giovanni86rm, oki, prova a riavviare e vediamo se funziona
<giovanni86rm> glpiana: allright!
<giovanni86rm> glpiana: ha funzionato ora si è connesso automaticamente!
<glpiana> giovanni86rm, ok, benone. anche se non è un metodo ortodosso
<glpiana> giovanni86rm, comunque fin che va :)
<giovanni86rm> bene allora ti ringrazio, tu non ti ricordi ma mi hai già aiutato almeno altre due volte
<glpiana> giovanni86rm, la chiavetta però era inserita, vero?
<enzotib> santo subito!
<glpiana> lol
<giovanni86rm> ahahah si non vorrei essere blasfemo ma mi ha aiutato più lui di padre pio
<giovanni86rm> per dirne uno
<glpiana> giovanni86rm, la chiavetta però era inserita, vero?
<giovanni86rm> glpiana: si certo
<giovanni86rm> glpiana: beh ma come farebbe a connettersi a internet se non lo fosse?
<massimo18> -.-
<glpiana> giovanni86rm, no, intendo che temo non funzioni se dopo l'avvio inserisci la chiavetta
<glpiana> giovanni86rm, possiamo fare una prova per vedere se troviamo qualcosa di più elegante?
<giovanni86rm> ah beh chissene tanto la lascio sempre attaccata...faccio male?
<giovanni86rm> glpiana come no!!
<giovanni86rm> sarò il tuo braccio
<glpiana> giovanni86rm, allora su pastebin metti l'output di: lsmod
<giovanni86rm> yes
<glpiana> giovanni86rm, e mi passi anche l'output di locate rt28 | grep usb
<glpiana> !paste | giovanni86rm
<ubot-it> giovanni86rm: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<giovanni86rm> glpiana:  ok ecco il primo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/929192/
<giovanni86rm> glpiana: e il secondo http://paste.ubuntu.com/929193/
<pdor> enzotib: strace -ro ~/output thunar dopo un tot che ho avviato e' velocissimo e senza output
<pdor> e il file output di 99mb non e' unproblema?
<glpiana> giovanni86rm, anche locate rt28 | grep sta
<enzotib> pdor,
<neliix> buongiorno , ho creato la chiavetta usb di avvio di ubstudio 10.04.Cheksum file iso ok. All'avvio , dopo schermata bios si blocca , idee ? grazie
<enzotib> pdor, se hai rifatto il comando senza ouput, il vecchio file è stato sovrascritto
<giovanni86rm> glpiana: eccolo http://paste.ubuntu.com/929196/
<glpiana> neliix, prova qualche opzione di boot (premi f6 dopo il boot)
<glpiana> giovanni86rm, modprobe rt2870sta | grep 3070
<pdor> enzotib: intendevo se il problema era che il file era cosi grosso, ma immagino di no
<neliix> f6 appena dopo schermata bios ?
<giovanni86rm> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/929199/
<giovanni86rm> fatal error
<glpiana> neliix, quando vedi le iconcine in basso con l'omino e la tastiera. premi un tasto, scegli la lingua e poi premi f6 per le opzioni di boot
<glpiana> giovanni86rm, ha ragione, scusa, era modinfo non modprobe :D
<giovanni86rm> ok
<ennio> ciao a tutti
<pdor> e anche il fatto che la rete risulta   disattivata non ci devo fare caso?
<enzotib> pdor, sul problema della rete, ci pensiamo dopo, credo crei meno problemi
<ennio> posso farvi na domanda'
<giovanni86rm> glpiana:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/929202/
<pdor> ok
<enzotib> pdor, vogliamo provare a creare un altro utente e vedere se il problema di thunar si verifica lo stesso?
<glpiana> !chiedi | ennio
<ubot-it> ennio: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<ennio> ciao enzotib
<pdor> ma non c'e' piu il problema basta che aspetto che il sistema si apra completamente a quanto vedo
<enzotib> ciao ennio
<ennio> hai pensato al mio problema?
<enzotib> pdor, come preferisci
<enzotib> ennio, non mi ricordo
<ennio> scheda video amd, scherno nero
<glpiana> giovanni86rm, oki, nulla allora. tieni così per il momento. con la nuova versione che esce a fine mese dovrebbe funzionare senza il comando che hai inserito in rc.local
<giovanni86rm> glpiana: all right
<neliix> scusa temo di non aver capito.Schermata blu bios>> cursore lampeggiante in alto a sx >> dopo 5 secondi messaggio e si blocca , niente iconcine , omini o tastiere...
<glpiana> neliix, allora dimmi come hai preparato la chiavetta usb
<giovanni86rm> glpiana grazie mille se non ti dispiace appena ho tempo scrivo una piccola guida specificando la non ortodossia
<glpiana> giovanni86rm, oki :)
<neliix> con creatore dischi di avvio
<ennio> io ho lo stsso problema di neliix
<enzotib> ennio, ma non dovevi installare di nuovo senza wubi?
<ennio> si, ma è uguale
<glpiana> neliix, il messaggio che ottieni qual è?
<ennio> stesso problema
<neliix> non ho preso nota , dovrei riavviare il tutto e poi tornare , cmq qualcosa come no boot , linux , insomma devo prendere nota?
<pdor> se non sto abusando.... avrei uno script pieno di gksu che mi chiede la password 18 volte per fare partire la tv http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/929206/ si puo' mettere chroot qualcosaroot all'inizio e almeno me la chiede una volta sola?
<glpiana> neliix, se non dobbiamo tirare a indovinare, sì :D
<glpiana> neliix, oppure prova a rifare la chiavetta. perchè proprio ubuntu studio?
<enzotib> pdor, di regola dovresti poter togliere tutti i gksu e/o sudo all'interno
<enzotib> pdor, e poi lanciare lo script stesso con gksu
<pdor> so traducendo:)
<neliix> ok a fra poco , grazie ub studio perche ho uno studiolo di home recording
<glpiana> neliix, ma ti serve usarla da chiavetta o ti serve per installare?
<pdor> enzotib:  non ci arrivo:) come lo lancio con gksu?
<pdor> maco so cos'e':)
<neliix> installare , win gia mi sono scordato come era fatto...   :-)
<pdor> adesso si lancia come bash ...credo
<pdor> o sh
<glpiana> neliix, oki, prima vediamo l'errore. nel caso non si capisca il problema puoi sempre provare con la ubuntu normale e passare alla studio una volta installato il sistema
<neliix> perfetto ! mi confermi pf se 11,04 consente di installare il kernel rt . e dopo vado a prendere cmq nota   :-)
<enzotib> pdor, come lo lanci lo script?
<pdor> con un lanciatore
<enzotib> pdor, dov'è questo lanciatore?
<pdor> in menu
<pdor> l'ho messo con alacarte
<enzotib> pdor, e il corrispondente file .desktop dai dov'è?
<enzotib> sai*
<enzotib> pdor, altrimenti fai un ls -l ~/.local/share/applications/ e metti su pastbein
<glpiana> neliix, i repository di ubuntu e di studio sono gli stessi
<pdor> enzotib: /home/utente/-scripttv.sh
<glpiana> neliix, quello che metti su studio puoi metterlo su ubuntu
<enzotib> pdor, quello è lo script, non il lanciatore, comunque fai il comando ls che ti ho detto
<pdor> /home/utente/.scriptTV.sh
<glpiana> neliix, guarda anche qui, ti spiega cosa fare partendo da ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/UbuntuStudio
<enzotib> pdor, ripeto: ls -l ~/.local/share/applications/, metti su pastebin
<pdor> arriva
<neliix> si , ma adesso ti sto scrivendo da ub 11.10 e non posso installare il kernel rt , capito il senso della precedente domanda ?
<pdor> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/929221/
<neliix> cmq mi chiarisco un po' di piu' le idee e ritorno , grazie
<glpiana> neliix, ok, ma vale la risposta di prima riferita a 10.04. ma è proprio necessario ancora il kernel rt?
<enzotib> pdor, mica poco :)
<pdor> il lanciatore l'ho creato anche cosi
<pdor> spe
<enzotib> pdor, grep -i scripttv ~/.local/share/applications/*
<neliix> questo lo sapro' (almeno spero) una volta che ho fatto il raffronto fra adesso e dopo il kernel rt....  :-)
<glpiana> oki :)
<pdor> /home/pdor/.local/share/applications/alacarte-made-6.desktop:Exec=/home/pdor/.scriptTV.sh
<enzotib> pdor, apri con un editor il file ~/.local/share/applications/alacarte-made-6.desktop
<enzotib> pdor, al posto di Exec=/home/pdor/.scriptTV.sh metti Exec=gksu /home/pdor/.scriptTV.sh
<neliix> grazie di nuovo , a piu' tardi.
<enzotib> pdor, io mi allontano, torno tra un 15 min
<pdor> ok ziegra
<pdor> grazie
<pdor> :) tac'pad di mrd...
<lukito> ciao raga
<pdor> enzotib: non va..invece cliccando lo script va...dopo 18 pswd
<mikunos> Salve ragazzi
<mikunos> c'è modo di conoscere il modello del server usando un comando bash?
<bodhibob> server?
<glpiana> modello del server? che intendi?
<mikunos> un esempio:
<mikunos> Poweredge 1950
<glpiana> mikunos, tu vorresti con un comando sapere come una ditta ha chiamato un insieme di periferiche hardware?
<enzotib> mikunos, qualcosa tipo sudo dmidecode -t system ?
<enzotib> pdor, non va?
<enzotib> pdor, fammi vedere il contenuto del file ~/.local/share/applications/alacarte-made-6.desktop
<enzotib> (su pastebin)
<pdor> no alla fine c'e' vlc
<enzotib> pdor, ^
<enzotib> ?
<pdor> alla fine dello script c'era vlc per lanciare anche il media player
<pdor> non l'ho messo perche' non pensavo importasse
<pdor> arriva output
<pdor> l'ho modificato con sudo eh?
<mikunos> enzotib si
<mikunos> glpiana si
<pdor> enzotib:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/929246/
<luciuxx63> posso chiedere aiutu su tomb raider legend su ubuntu 11-10?
<glpiana> luciuxx63, non qui. prova su #ubuntu-it-chat
<pdor> enzotib: nella procedura c'era il passaggio per dare i permessi alo script...forse ho sbagliato qualcosa?
<pdor> Dare i permessi allo script: Codice:sudo chmod a+x .scriptTV.sh
<enzotib> pdor, non mi dovevi mostrare qualcosa?
<pdor> oddio mi son perso? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/929246/ non era questo?
<enzotib> pdor, scusa, me l'ero perso
<pdor> de nada
<enzotib> pdor, e cosa succede quando scegli la voce di menu?
<pdor> niente
<enzotib> nemmeno la password ti chiede?
<pdor> chiede la password e poi ninegte
<pdor> sisi
<enzotib> pdor, mi fai vedere lo script
<enzotib> il contenuto
<pdor> provo a ridare i permessi?
<pdor> arrivo eh
<pdor> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/929269/
<enzotib> pdor, eh eh capito
<pdor> che ho fatto?
<enzotib> pdor, fatti una copia dellop script
<enzotib> pdor, e modifica l'originale togliendo tutti i gksu
<pdor> ok
<enzotib> pdor, mettici anche una prima riga così: #!/bin/sh
<enzotib> pdor, poi fammi vedere com'è
<pdor> e io ti avevo detto che usavo bash :)
<pdor> non parte
<pdor> spe eh
<pdor> riprovo
<enzotib> pdor, ti avevo chiesto di farmi vedere il risultato
<glpiana> enzotib, sei un curiosone però
<pdor> :)
<pdor> del file?
<pdor> fa bene a non fidarsi:)
<enzotib> pdor, lo script
<cristian_c> lol
<pdor> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/929278/ pero' stavolta l'ho modificato senza sudo
<enzotib> pdor, lancialo da terminale con sudo ~/.scriptTV.sh
<enzotib> pdor, vediamo se così va
<enzotib> mi allontano di nuovo
<pdor> enzotib:  errore....http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/929284/
<pdor> fermi tutti
<glpiana> e chi si muove?
<pdor> la tv e' caricata...ma vlc non la prende
<pdor> mi tocca usare kaffeine?
<pdor> e' vlc che dice che non puo 'partire come root
<glpiana> pdor, sì infatti non andrebbe usato da root
<glpiana> se lo avvii da utente ora?
<pdor> pero poi caricata la tv la penna non va
<pdor> va ma non carica il file config coi canali
<pdor> no scusa
<pdor> caricata la tv vlc non va
<pdor> cioe' va ma non apre i canali
<glpiana> vlc non va significa che si avvia ma non ti mostra quello che vorresti?
<glpiana> ah ok
<pdor> ma la tv risulta caricata con
<glpiana> con?
<massimo18> pdor, provato con altri programmi?
<pdor> dmesg | grep dvb
<massimo18> pdor, io ad esempio uso MeTV e va benissimo
<pdor> intendi kaffeine...non e' pesante?
<glpiana> pdor, quello già da prima, visto che quando hai dato il comando non è riuscito a rimuovere i moduli
<bodhibob> pdor, devi fare un file con i canali con wscan per passarlo a vlc
<pdor> gia' fatto...devo rifarlo?
<bodhibob> !info w-scan
<pdor> wscan
<ubot-it> w-scan (source: w-scan): Channel scanning tool for DVB and ATSC channels. In component universe, is extra. Version 20110616-1 (oneiric), package size 92 kB, installed size 312 kB
<bodhibob> lo carichi come una playlist
<pdor> si ma non lo apre...piu'
<pdor> gia' fatto
<glpiana> pdor, tu sei su gnome o kde?
<pdor> xubuntu
<glpiana> il tuo player video di default qual è?
<pdor> massimo18:  tu hai copiato solo i firmware o hai dovuto fare una procedura apposita?
<pdor> vlc
<pdor> anzi sarebbe parole ma adesso e' vlc perche' va meglio coi dischi di rete
<glpiana> pdor, non quello che hai installato tu. quello che monta xubuntu di default
<massimo18> pdor, io ho una chiavetta della creative e non ho fatto nulla è andata subito
<pdor> parole
<glpiana> ecco, parole
<pdor> io ho dovuto creare script
<pdor> vado con parole?
<glpiana> pdor, non ho idea se ha modo di leggere dalla scheda. non lo conosco. ma prova ad aprirlo
<glpiana> pdor, magari prima segui la procedura per totem e vedi se parole funziona: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/SchedeTv/Wscan
<glpiana> pdor, dimmi anche che chiavetta è la tua
<pdor>  ID eb1a:2881 eMPIA Technology, Inc. EM2881 Video Controller
<pdor> una delle piu sfigate...marca magnex
<pdor> no devo cambiare niente per parole visto che e' per totem?
<pdor> lòa procedura?
<glpiana> pdor, quel comando genera solo l'elenco dei canali
<pdor> ok
<pdor> vado a mangiare
<pdor> a dopo grazie
<pdor> penne alla norma ..sublime chi vuole la ricetta nordizzata mi chieda
<glpiana> !chat | pdor
<ubot-it> pdor: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<lucapost> salve
<lucapost> ho un problema con lubuntu
<enzotib> !chiedi | lucapost
<ubot-it> lucapost: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<lucapost> praticamente quando mi connetto col la chiavetta
<lucapost> networmanaker non fa comparire l'icona della connessione, ma funziona tutto cmq, penso che manchi qualche pacchetti di icone
<lucapost> mi sapete aiutare?
<enzotib> lucapost, hai installato direttamente lubuntu (da iso) oppure ubuntu e poi installato lubuntu-desktop?
<lucapost> da iso
<pdor> enzotib: scusa il mio problema allora era che avevo il file output troppo grosso o che non aspettavo che il sistema si caricasse?
<enzotib> lucapost, che tema usi?
<lucapost> il sistema è aggiornato
<lucapost> default
<lucapost> tutto default
<lucapost> toccato nulla
<enzotib> lucapost, pgrep -fl nm-applet
<enzotib> pdor, stavamo parlando del lanciatore, giusto?
<mautam> ciao a tutti, ieri usando skype (ubuntu 11.10) dal mio netbook mi sono accorto che la webcam integrata non è più riconosciuta dal S.O., qualche tempo fa invece partiva. Per accertarmene ho provato anche con Cheese ed in effetti dice che nessuna webcam è collegata, qualcuno sa come risolvere il problema?
<lucapost> enzotib: 4413 nm-applet
<pdor> si anche ma glpiana mi ha chiesto che penna ho...
<enzotib> lucapost, mi fai uno screenshot?
<enzotib> !imagebin | lucapost
<ubot-it> lucapost: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pdor> non vi faccio sbattere a due alla volta
<enzotib> pdor, quindi aspetto glpiana?
<lucapost> azz, metto gimp prima
<pdor> volevo sapere se il problema si ripresentera se il file output diventa grosso un'altra volta
<pdor> come vuoi
<enzotib> aspetti*
<pdor> come siete abituati meglio
<enzotib> pdor, quel file è stato creato per l'occasione, se lanci thunar in modo normale non viene creato alcun file
<pdor> ok
<enzotib> lucapost, non serve, il tasto Stamp dovrebbe creare uno screenshot nella home
<lucapost> enzotib: ti basta l'angolo con nm-applet?
<enzotib> lucapost, sì
<lucapost> enzotib: stamp non stampa...
<lucapost> metto gimp...
<enzotib> lucapost, non dà nessuna finestra, ma dovrebbe generare un file nella home
<pdor> enzotib: se hai tempo son qui...vlc non parte coi privilegi di root...e  se lo lancio dopo che la tv e' caricata non mi apre il file dei canali
<enzotib> pdor, ridammi lo script
<pdor> glpiana mi ha fatto provare la procedura tv per totem...io ho parole di default...ma prima
<pdor> ok
<enzotib> lucapost, altrimenti lancia scrot in un terminale
<lucapost> enzotib: http://ompldr.org/vZGRldg/stamp.jpg
<lucapost> tra la batteria e l'orologio è vuoto
<lucapost> manca l'icona
<lucapost> se ci clicco destro o sinistro si pare nm
<pdor> enzotib:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/929373/
<pdor> enzotib: lucapost, altrimenti lancia scrot in un terminale ehehehehhe sembra doloroso :) scusate non ho resistito:)
<enzotib> lol
<enzotib> lucapost, preferenze->personalizza aspetto e stile, che tema c'è?
<lucapost> Lubuntu-default
<lucapost> enzotib: il tella delle icone è lubuntu
<enzotib> lucapost, capito
<lucapost> ripeto, penso che manchi qualche pacchetto di icone
<lucapost> ma non so quale
<enzotib> lucapost, dpkg -l | grep icon, metti su pastebin
<lucapost> enzotib: http://dpaste.com/731612/
<enzotib> lucapost, prova a installare notify-osd-icons
<lucapost> enzotib: poi selezione quel tema per le icone?
<enzotib> lucapost, no, prova a riavviare la sessione
<lucapost> ok
<lucapost> chiudo un attimo
<enzotib> pdor, non mi sono dimenticato, un attimo eh
<pdor> sisi io son qui
<falko> ciao
<enzotib> !ciao | falko
<ubot-it> falko: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<pdor> questa e' la procedura cho ho usato http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=312740.0;imode
<pdor> pensavo di ridare i permessi
<lucapost> enzotib: tutto come prima
<lucapost> non ho risolto
<enzotib> eh
<lucapost> su gnome se non sbaglio esce fuori un icona con la qualità del segnale ed il tipo di rete
<enzotib> io uso lxde, che è parente di ubuntu, e anche mettendo i temi che usi tu, funziona
<lucapost> uhm
<enzotib> lucapost, dovrebbe essere un'icona tipo ventaglio
<lucapost> no
<lucapost> quella e del wifi
<lucapost> non del 3g
<lucapost> connessione a chiavetta
<lucapost> non wifi
<enzotib> lucapost, è un'unica icona
<FloodBotIt1> lucapost: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<enzotib> non mi risulta che ci siano icone differenti per eth, wlan o altro
<lucapost> enzotib: è così
<lucapost> anche quella dell'eth e diversa dal wifi
<lucapost> almeno su gnome3 di fedora
<lucapost> ma penso non cambi molto
<enzotib> lucapost, ok, ma io intendevo che ce n'è una sola alla volta, non è che ne appaiono due
<lucapost> enzotib: certo
<lucapost> ma ogni connessione eth/wlan/3g ha la sua
<lucapost> enzotib: puoi provare una chiavetta 3g?
<enzotib> lucapost, non ce l'ho
<enzotib> pdor, mi dai la versione originale dello script, quella che funzionava?
<enzotib> pdor, ti avevo detto di fare una copia, vero?
<enzotib> lucapost, ma solo per il 3G non funziona l'icona?
<pdor> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/929398/
<pdor> sisi ma tanto e' in rete
<pdor> rimetto il lanciatore come prima?
<enzotib> pdor, allora, modifica lo script senza ne sudo, né gksu, e nemmeno vlc
<pdor> cioe come dice la procedura?
<enzotib> pdor, cioè identico alla versione modificata ce dovresti già avere, ma senza vlc
<enzotib> che*
<enzotib> pdor, così insomma: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/929404/
<pdor> fatto incollato
<enzotib> pdor, ora rifammi vedere il lanciatore
<pdor> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/929410/
<enzotib> pdor, modifica così: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/929413/
<enzotib> pdor, solo la riga Exec è cambiata
<enzotib> pdor, allora?
<pdor> parte ma poi non apre il file config
<enzotib> il file config?
<pdor> i canali
<pdor> vlc si apre
<enzotib> uhm, scusa è chi dovrebbe aprirlo?
<pdor> vlc
<enzotib> così, senza opzioni
<enzotib> ?
<pdor> scusa...io provo ad aprire il file con vlc ma non va
<pdor> ci sei?
<enzotib> sì
<pdor> spe io l'ho lanciato col menu eh?
<pdor> si giusdto
<enzotib> pdor, sì
<enzotib> pdor, prova nel tereminale: gksu /home/pdor/.scriptTV.sh
<enzotib> terminale*
<pdor> fatto ..pare che no succeda niente
<enzotib> pdor, non ha scritto niente nel terminale?
<pdor> no
<pdor> :(
<enzotib> pdor, ls -l ~/.scriptTV.sh
<pdor> io ho /lib/firmware pieno di firmware che chissa cosa sono eh?
<enzotib> non c'entra
<pdor> -rwxrwxr-x 1 pdor pdor 140 2012-04-14 14:33 /home/pdor/.scriptTV.sh
<enzotib> pdor, prova sudo /home/pdor/.scriptTV.sh
<pdor> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/929428/
<pdor> e vlc e' chiuso
<enzotib> pdor, ok, aspetta
<nicotano> salve
<enzotib> pdor, prendi questo, e salvalo con un nome a piacere http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/929437/
<enzotib> pdor, !
<nicotano> dorme
<enzotib> ciao nicotano
<nicotano> ciao enzotib
<pdor> il mio primo copia incolla ci ho messo 3 giorni:) fatto
<enzotib> pdor, dove l'hai messo?
<pdor> pdor
<enzotib> in che dir?
<pdor> /home/pdor/tv
<pdor> tv.txt
<enzotib> pdor, chmod +x ~/tv
<freep88> salve, voglio dare i permessi 777 ad un hd esterno montato sotto /media. dando  chmod 777 cartella, non li attribuisce infatti vedo sempre drwx------
<freep88> soluzioni?
<enzotib> pdor, vabbè, chmod +x ~/tv.txt
<enzotib> freep88, chmod non funziona su filesystem FAT32
<enzotib> freep88, è formattato così?
<freep88> si
<pdor> fatto
<enzotib> pdor, sudo ~/tv.txt
<pdor> ma e' andato senza txt
<enzotib> pdor, poi fammi vedere l'output
<freep88> enzotib, come posso dare i permessi a tutti?
<enzotib> pdor, è andato? ma c'è o non c'è quest'estensione?
<enzotib> freep88, come lo monti?
<pdor> sisi penso
<enzotib> pdor, ls -l ~/tv*
<freep88> enzotib, si monta da solo sotto mount
<pdor> sta andando anxche se ha dato un erore
<freep88> enzotib, non c'è riferimento in fstab ovviamente
<enzotib> freep88, risposta sbagliata: le risposte tra cui puoi scegliere sono 1) l'ho messo in fstab; 2) ci clicco sopra dal filemanager
<enzotib> ah ecco
<enzotib> freep88, quindi che significa "si monta da solo", senza che tu faccia niente?
<pdor> enzotib:  e' senza estensione
<enzotib> pdor, fa vedere
<pdor> dice waiting
<pdor> un 100 volte
<enzotib> pdor, Ctrl-C
<freep88> enzotib, il sistema fa l'automount come quando attacchi una chiavetta usb, solo che lo monta sotto /media invece che /mnt..poi il procedimento è lo stesso
<pdor> ok
<enzotib> freep88, sotto /media è giusto
<pdor> ti do' l'errore
<pdor> ERROR: Removing 'em28xx_dvb': Device or resource busy
<cristian_c> em28xx sono i driver se non ricordo male
<enzotib> pdor, riavvia va, secondo me s'è mpallato qualcosa co' 'sti driver
<pdor> si e' una penna tv
<enzotib> freep88, apri un terminale, scrivi mount, premi invio, e quello che scrive postalo su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | freep88
<ubot-it> freep88: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<freep88> http://paste.ubuntu.com/929451/ enzotib
<freep88> enzotib, ho postato solo la riga relativa all'hd esterno
<pdor> enzotib:  ho lanciato gli ultimi comandi che mi hai detto http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/929455/
<enzotib> pdor, cappio, avevo sbagliato a scrivere
<enzotib> pdor, nel file, dove c'è my_mpdprobe() devi sistemare, deve essere my_modprobe
<pdor> lanciatore?
<enzotib> pdor, no, nel file tv, o come si chiama
<enzotib> pdor, alla riga 11
<pdor> minchia ma lì'hai fatto tutto a mano?
<pdor> modproble deve essere modprobe pure lui?
<enzotib> ehm, sì
<pdor> ma grazie sai
<pdor> e non sono ironico
<enzotib> se hai sistemato, prova a rilanciarlo, sempre con sudo
<pdor> adesso sudo script eh?
<enzotib> sì sudo ./tv
<pdor> . o tilde e' uguale?
<pdor> spe ancora morproble
<pdor> Module em28xx_dvb does not exist in /proc/modules
<pdor> e tutto per non digitare 8 volte la password:)
<pdor> enzotib:
<enzotib> pdor, solo questa riga?
<pdor> no 2
<pdor> Module em28xx does not exist in /proc/modules
<enzotib> vabè, non credo sia un problema, ora lancia vlc
<pdor> ma dava waiting come prima
<freep88> enzotib, idee?
<enzotib> freep88, sto indagando
<pdor> funzia
<enzotib> pdor, ok, chiudi vlc
<enzotib> pdor, prova a rilanciare lo script, se va bene ti dà solo quelle due righe d'errore
<pdor> in terminale ho dato cntr-c
<pdor> ehm apriore channel-dvb in automatico un'altra volta eh?:)
<enzotib> pdor, cosa?
<pdor> dai per oggi basta:)
<enzotib> ok, però spiegami che hai detto
<pdor> dopo che ho aperto vlc....devo fargli aprire il file dei canali
<pdor> da letto e' meglio se lo fa in automatico:)
<enzotib> pdor, ma prima lo faceva?
<pdor> nono
<enzotib> ah, ok
<pdor> cmq file managere e' una scheggia adesso eh?
<pdor> grazie
<enzotib> però resta ancora da mettere insieme il nuovo script e vlc nel lanciatore
<enzotib> ma se vuoi rimandiamo
<pdor> nono era per non atturrarti
<pdor> rifaccio il lanciatore come da procedura?
<pdor> poi dovro' salvare tutto
<enzotib> pdor, il lanciatore di prima, dove c'era l'ultima versione di Exec
<enzotib> invece di Exec=sh -c 'gksu /home/pdor/.scriptTV.sh; vlc'
<enzotib> pdor, ci metti Exec=sh -c 'gksu /home/pdor/tv; vlc'
<enzotib> (o quello che è)
<pdor> vedo se lo trovo
<pdor> e lo trovo
<enzotib> freep88, forse ho un'idea, ancora un po' di pazienza
<freep88> ok
<pdor> quindi scriptv non serve piu?
<enzotib> pdor, tv è suo figlio
<pdor> fatto non parte dal menu
<marcofe> sale a tutti
<marcofe> ..
<enzotib> pdor, fammi vedere la riga Exec
<pdor> sh -c 'gksu /home/pdor/tv; vlc'
<enzotib> pdor, c'è Exec= davanti, sì?
<pdor> no
<enzotib> ah!
<pdor> l'ho preso dalla grafica
<pdor> da alacarte
<enzotib> pdor, ok, allora va bene
<enzotib> pdor, e il file si chiama tv e sta in /home/pdor ?
<pdor> controllo
<pdor> si
<pdor> forse un problema di permessi?
<pdor>  spe la password la chiede
<nicotano> freep88,  prova a inserire una riga in fatab di questo genere, attenzione però che il device deve sempre essere sdb1 lo attacchi prima di avviare il pc, /dev/sdb1       /media/Verbatim     vfat        defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46  e in media crei una directory Verbatim alla quale dai permessi 777 e la rendi di tua proprietà
<pdor> e parte anche se la sbaglio?
<nicotano> etc/fstab**
<pdor> enzotib:  forse va
<pdor> si va
<enzotib> ok
<pdor> ma avevo sbaglikato la password:)
<enzotib> ahah
<pdor> possibile?
<enzotib> possibile che i moduli erano già caricati, quindi lo script non lo ha fatto, ma non serviva
<pdor> ah
<enzotib> riprova con la password goiusta
<pdor> non va piu
<pdor> :(
<enzotib> pdor, lo script lo hai provato più volte da terminale? andava?
<pdor> una
<enzotib> pdor, allora riprovalo da terminale
<enzotib> pdor, aspetta, prima fai pgrep -fl tv
<pdor> si se lancio da terminale e poi vlc normale poi va
<pdor> ah
<pdor> spe
<pdor> enzotib:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/929495/
 * pdor sente materia cerebrale fusa che esce dalle recchie
<enzotib> pdor, sudo pkill $(pgrep -f tv)
<enzotib> perché sono appesi?
<pdor> qualcosa non va
<enzotib> quanti vlc hai ancora aperti?
<pdor> nessuno
<enzotib> uhm
<pdor> il comando
<pdor> non va
<enzotib> pdor, sudo kill $(pgrep -f tv)
<enzotib> c'era una p di troppo
<pdor> ti sentivi eta beta
<enzotib> lol
<pdor> ok
<pdor> fatto
<enzotib> pdor, di nuovo pgrep -fl tv
<pdor> fatto
<enzotib> output?
<pdor> niente:(
<enzotib> ok, sudo ~/tv
<enzotib> non fermarlo con Ctrl-C, aspetta
<pdor> fatto waiting
<enzotib> continua a fare waiting?
<pdor> si ma se lancio vlc va
<enzotib> no, aspetta
<pdor> almeno prima andava
<pdor> o e' andato
<enzotib> fermalo con Ctrl-C e poi di nuovo sudo kill $(pgrep -f tv)
<pdor> somzingh vrong
<enzotib> se hai ancora voglia, fammi rivedere cosa c'è nello script
<pdor> non va il comando
<enzotib> quale?
<pdor> l'ultimo
<enzotib> il kill?
<pdor> si
<enzotib> forse non c'è niente da killare, fai pgrep -f tv, e se non esce niente siamo a posto
<pdor> no mi da' l'help
<pdor> non esce niente
<pdor> con pgrep
<pdor> ma kill mi dava l'help
<enzotib> pdor, allora, fai sudo bash -x ~/tv e appena comincia a fare waiting lo fermi e mi mostri l'output
<enzotib> così cerchiamo di capire cos'è che non va
<pdor> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/929501/
<pdor> enzotib:
<enzotib> eh?
<pdor> ah pensavo non ci fossi
<enzotib> pdor, ma sta scheda è interna?
<pdor> oooo
<pdor> no
<pdor> magari
<enzotib> è sta sempre inserita?
<enzotib> e*
<pdor> si
<pdor> usb su un huib da 4
<enzotib> quindi potresti anche caricare il modulo all'avvio e non rifarlo più
<pdor> nono
<pdor> non sta sempre attaccata
<pdor> scusa
<pdor> adesso e' stata sempre inserita
<enzotib> ok, un attimo
<enzotib> pdor, facciamo qualche prova?
<pdor> dimmi
<enzotib> per prima cosa: lsmod | grep em28xx
<pdor> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/929511/
<enzotib> freep88, hai seguito il consiglio di nicotano o stai ancora aspettando?
<freep88> enzotib, si tra poco provo grazie
<pdor> dovro' sempre inserirla nello stesso buco dell'hub? windows mi faceva caricare i driver per ogni buco
<enzotib> pdor, sudo rmmod em28xx_dvb
<enzotib> pdor, non credo
<pdor> fatto ok
<pdor> no output
<pdor> se dico ok e' no output:)
<enzotib> pdor, sudo rmmod em28xx
<pdor> fatto ok
<enzotib> pdor, sudo modprobe em28xx card=11 i2c_scan=1
<pdor> fatto ok
<enzotib> pdor, lancia vlc
<enzotib> (e vedi se funziona)
<pdor> da menu?
<enzotib> pdor, vlc dal suo menu, non quello creato da te
<enzotib> cioè SOLO vlc
<enzotib> non toccare più i nostri script e lanciatore per il momento
<pdor> fatto ok
<enzotib> quindi funziona
<pdor> certo
<pdor> apro il file dei canali?
<pdor> ehm:)
<enzotib> pdor, chiudi vlc e poi: sudo rmmod em28xx_dvb
<enzotib> aspett!!
<pdor> eh:)
<enzotib> pdor, che significa "apro il file dei canali?", se ti serve questo per capire che la scheda funziona, allora fallo
<pdor> no cosa faccio? ho solo aperto vlc
<pdor> ok apro i canali
<pdor> :)
<pdor> ok funzia ...tutto:)
<enzotib> pdor, chiudi vlc e poi: sudo rmmod em28xx_dvb
<pdor> ftto ok
<enzotib> pdor, sudo rmmod em28xx
<pdor> ok
<enzotib> pdor, sudo modprobe em28xx card=53 i2c_scan=1
<pdor> ok
<enzotib> prova vlc+scheda
<pdor> ehmmmmm
<pdor> si vede piccolo
<pdor> :(
<enzotib> ok, allora andava bene con card=11
<pdor> eh ma anche prima si vedeva piccolo
<enzotib> se fosse stato lo stesso mi sarei chiesto che differenza faceva tra 11 e 53
<pdor> 1x1
<enzotib> e prima perché non lo hai detto?
<pdor> perche' pensavo ce con doppio clic andasse a tutto schermo
<pdor> ma non ci va
<pdor> spe provo
<pdor> nono la rai va bene
<pdor> era un canale del c...
<enzotib> pdor, ok, quindi che differenza fa tra card=11 e card=53, me lo sai spiegare?
<pdor> no non credo
<enzotib> vabbè
<pdor> spetta
<pdor> rido questo e vedo se ci sono differenze di qualita? sudo modprobe em28xx card=11 i2c_scan=1
<enzotib> pdor, devi prima fare sudo rmmod em28xx_dvb
<enzotib> e poi sudo rmmod em28xx
<pdor> ok
<Ecila_> ciao a tutti! non riesco più a collegarmi ad Internet col mio computer... non trova le reti wi-fi né va col cavo ethernet. qualcuno può aiutarmi per favore?
<pdor> enzotib:  mi sa che si vede meglio con 11
<fabio_cc> Ecila_, usi un router adsl?
<Ecila_> sì
<fabio_cc> Ecila_, collega il pc al router con il cavo e poi nel terminale dai il comando ifconfig
<fabio_cc> !paste | Ecila_
<ubot-it> Ecila_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fabio_cc> Ecila_, ma adesso sei da windows?
<pdor> enzotib:  ma parlo di qualita' e di come si apre vlc
<Ecila_> sì, perché il mio non va
<fabio_cc> Ecila_, ma sei sullo stesso pc?
<Ecila_> no
<enzotib> pdor, ok, io propongo di fare uno script e un lanciatore per lanciare il driver (con una sola password)
<enzotib> pdor, e poi vlc te lo lanci dal suo menu
<pdor> sisi ok
<enzotib> pdor, allora lo script tv lo cambiamo così: .... (spe che elaboro)
<fabio_cc> Ecila_, riesci a darmi il risultato del comando? magari incolli su file di testo e poi usi una chiavetta
<Ecila_> credo di non aver capito...
<enzotib> pdor, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/929552/
<fabio_cc> Ecila_, sul computer con ubuntu, devi dare il comando ifconfig nel terminale, che ti dara delle scritte
<enzotib> pdor, e nel lanciatore ci metti solo Exec=gksu /home/pdor/tv
<fabio_cc> Ecila_, io avrei bisogno di leggerle
<Ecila_> adesso ho capito
<Ecila_> sì
<pdor> tutto qui?
<pdor> :)
<enzotib> pdor, dalle prove che abbiamo fatto sembrerebbe bastare
<pdor> in alacarte metto solo gksu /home/pdor/tv giusto?
<enzotib> pdor, sì
<pdor> graaaaaaandeee
<pdor> metto a riposo i neuroni perche' fumano
<pdor> :)
<enzotib> pdor, quindi la procedura è, inserisci la chiavetta, carichi il driver e poi lanci vlc
<enzotib> (chiavetta o quello che è=
<enzotib> )
<pdor> volevo dirti che potevo segnalare di cambiare la procedura in http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?PHPSESSID=ma0kkc6ca4o0gna725r6prn350&topic=312740.5;imode
<pdor> se a te non dispiaceva
<pdor> ma ovviamente non ci ho capito uin czz
<enzotib> pdor, non so se ad altri serva qualcosa di diverso per motivi che non so
<pdor> il driver non si carica quando faccio partire vlc?
<enzotib> quindi io, non capendone molto di schede dvb, lascerei stare
<pdor> come faccio a caricare il driver scusa? non e' nello script che parte con vlc?
<enzotib> pdor, no, ma se vuoi torniamo a sh -c 'gksu /home/pdor/tv; vlc'
<enzotib> pdor, è nel lanciatore che hai creato
<enzotib> che però lancia solo lo script
<pdor> anche vlc
<pdor> spe
<Ecila_> fabio_cc http://paste.ubuntu.com/929572/
<fabio_cc> Ecila_, se clicchi sull'icona con le frecce su e giù, in alto a destra, è presente auto eth0?
<Ecila_> sì
<fabio_cc> Ecila_, hai già provato a cliccare auto eth0?
<Ecila_> e mi dice anche che è connesso, però quando apro un browser non va
<Ecila_> mi da la pagina non in linea
<Ecila_> e non trova neanche più le reti wi-fi, cosa che prima faceva
<fabio_cc> Ecila_, quello poi vediamo, già sarebbe buono farlo andare col cavo, perché con un router non ci dovrebbe essere nessun problema con il cavo
<Ecila_> l'unica cosa che può essere successa che mi viene in mente è che l'ultima volta che stavo facendo degli aggiornamenti, si è disconnesso e dopo averlo spento non trova più reti
<fabio_cc> Ecila_, fai clic sulle 2 frecce, scegli modifica connessioni
<fabio_cc> Ecila_, seleziona auto eth0 e fai modifica
<pdor> enzotib:  non parte:(
<enzotib> pdor, cosa?
<pdor> allora lancio vlc con lo script o senza?
<Ecila_> fatto
<pdor> se lancio vlc con lo script e poi vlc ...non riesco ad aprire il file dei canali
<fabio_cc> Ecila_, vai nella scheda impostazioni ipv4
<fabio_cc> Ecila_, su metodo cosa c'è?
<Ecila_> manuale
<fabio_cc> Ecila_, metti dhcp
<fabio_cc> Ecila_, automatico (dhcp)
<Ecila_> sì
<fabio_cc> Ecila_, poi fai salva
<Ecila_> fatto
<enzotib> pdor, non ho capito
<fabio_cc> Ecila_, puoi chiudere la finestra connessioni di rete
<fabio_cc> Ecila_, adesso fai clic sull'icona con le frecce e clicca su disconnetti sotto auto eth0
<pdor> come devo fare per fare partire la tv? ho riavviato, ho lanciato vlc con il lanciatore che abbiamo fatto ...e non si apre...poi ho aperto vlc normalmente ma non mi fa aprire il file dei canali
<pdor> devo lanciare solo vlc e dimenticarmi del lanciatore ?
<enzotib> pdor, se il lanciatore l'hai modificato come io ti ho detto, allora carica solo i driver
<enzotib> pdor, controlliamo che siano caricati, lsmod | grep em28xx
<pdor> e dopo lanciando vlc si deve apriere?
<Ecila_> ok
<fabio_cc> Ecila_, fatto fino a disconnetti?
<Ecila_> adesso si connette col cavo :)
<pdor> pare di si
<fabio_cc> Ecila_, hai già provato ad aprire una pagina?
<Ecila_> sì sì
<fabio_cc> Ecila_, allora una è fatta
<enzotib> pdor, cioè i driver sono stati caricati?
<Ecila_> yeeee :)
<enzotib> sh
<enzotib> uhm, sorry
<fabio_cc> Ecila_, :)
<fabio_cc> Ecila_, il wifi prima ti funzionava pure?
<Ecila_> sì
<pdor> si l'output da qualcosa ..quindi sono caricati no?
<Ecila_> fabio_cc, è possibile, come ti dicevo, che sia stata linterruzione degli aggiornamenti a causare questa specie di guasto?
<enzotib> pdor, sì
<enzotib> pdor, e ora vlc non funziona?
<pdor> no non apre il file dei canali
<pdor> lo rifaccio?
<fabio_cc> Ecila_, si è disconnesso mentre scaricava gli aggiornamenti?
<enzotib> pdor, uhm, le prove che avevamo fatto prima invece dicevano diversamente
<Ecila_> sì
<pdor> dopo il riavvio non va piu
<pdor> riprovo
<fabio_cc> Ecila_, adesso che è connesso, fai sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<fabio_cc> Ecila_, se lo vuoi spezzare, per semplicità, intanto dai sudo apt-get update
<fabio_cc> Ecila_, e poi dopo sudo apt-get upgrade
<fabio_cc> Ecila_, comunque è più semplice se esci ed entri in chat da ubuntu, visto che ora si connette
<fabio_cc> Ecila_, cosi puoi usare direttamente copia/incolla
<Ecila_> d'accordo
<pdor> enzotib:  confermo non va
<enzotib> pdor, suggerisco di recuperare il tuo script originale e mettere 19 volte la password
<enzotib> :)
<fabio_cc> Ecila, adesso dai il comando sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<pdor> sob
<pdor> guarda questo
<fabio_cc> Ecila, con il copia/incolla è pi
<fabio_cc> Ecila, con il copia/incolla tutto è più facile :)
<Ecila> fabio_cc posso darli insieme?
<fabio_cc> Ecila, sisi copia tutto dal primo sudo ad upgrade
<pdor> enzotib:  per me manca una stupidata http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/929620/
<Ecila> http://paste.ubuntu.com/929623/ fabio_cc
<pdor> sembra che riavviando abbiamo perso qualcosa
<enzotib> pdor, dammi quell'output di lsmod | grep em28xx
<fabio_cc> Ecila, hai aggiunto dei reposotory a mano
<pdor> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/929625/
<Ecila> reposotory?
<Ecila> :S
<fabio_cc> Ecila, repository
<Ecila> fabio_cc, uguale... non so cosa siano
<enzotib> pdor, a me sembra che ci sia tutto
<fabio_cc> Ecila, avevo sbagliato
<enzotib> pdor, due driver abbiamo, e sono entrambi caricati
<Ecila> fabio_cc, non era per l'errore la faccia, ma per la mia ignoranza :D
<fabio_cc> Ecila, sono le sorgenti da cui vengono scaricati i pacchetti, ne hai uno che non è ufficiale ed è pure sbagliato, te lo faccio togliere
<pdor>  e perche'  dmesg | grep dvb da errore?
<fabio_cc> Ecila, usi playonlinux=
<fabio_cc> ?
<pdor> vabbe' bastsa per oggi?
<enzotib> pdor, non lo so
<Ecila> non credo. cos'è?
<fabio_cc> Ecila, un programma per installare facilmente giochi per windows da usare poi tramite wine
<Ecila> no no
<fabio_cc> Ecila, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ecila> è un comando per il terminale fabio_cc?
<fabio_cc> Ecila, si scusami
<Ecila> fabio_ cc lo copio?
<fabio_cc> Ecila, si certo
<Ecila> fabio_cc http://paste.ubuntu.com/929636/
<fabio_cc> Ecila, aspetta non mi torna qualcosa
<Ecila> fabio_cc dimmi tutto
<fabio_cc> Ecila, dai ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<fabio_cc> Ecila, in ogni caso devo dirti che la versione di ubuntu che hai non è più supportata
<pdor> enzooo.....con 53 funziona :)
<Ecila> mm... fabio_cc http://paste.ubuntu.com/929656/
<enzotib> pdor, uhm, ma non avevamo provato anche con 11?
<pdor> sisi
<pdor> spe che riavvio e riprovo
<Ecila> fabio_cc devo aggiornarla?
<enzotib> pdor, o forse bisogna farli comunque entrambi
<fabio_cc> Ecila, rm ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/playonlinux.list
<fabio_cc> no spe
<fabio_cc> Ecila, rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/playonlinux.list
<enzotib> sudo
<Ecila> mi chiede se voglio rimuovere il file, fabio_cc
<fabio_cc> Ecila, errata corrige
<fabio_cc> Ecila, sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/playonlinux.list
<fabio_cc> grazie enzotib
<enzotib> prego
<Ecila> fatto
<fabio_cc> Ecila, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<pdor> confermo funzia
<pdor> lancio
<pdor> vabbe' hai capito:)
<pdor> ti do tv
<pdor> ?
<pdor> enzotib:
<fabio_cc> !enter | pdor
<ubot-it> pdor: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<fabio_cc> per favore :)
<pdor> ok.;(
<enzotib> pdor, ok
<Ecila> ha finito mi sa fabio_cc
<fabio_cc> Ecila, errori?
<pdor> basta che cambio 11 con 53?
<Ecila> no
<fabio_cc> Ecila, quindi è semplicemente ritornato il cursore
<Ecila> sì
<fabio_cc> Ecila, ti chiede di riavviare?
<Ecila> fabio_cc, ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<Ecila> no
<fabio_cc> Ecila, ok quello è normale
<pdor> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/929671/
<Ecila> fabio_cc non mi chiede di riavviare
<fabio_cc> Ecila, ok
<fabio_cc> Ecila, il wifi del pc lo puoi accedendere/spegnere da un interruttore
<fabio_cc> ?
<enzotib> pdor, quindi?
<pdor> hai detto che ti davo tv
<Ecila> sì
<fabio_cc> Ecila, adesso è acceso?
<pdor> o basta cambiare 11 con 53?
<pdor> in tv
<Ecila> fabio_cc era acceso, l'ho appena spento
<pdor> tv e' il file che mi hai creato tu
<enzotib> pdor, se funziona con 53, allora sostituisci 11 con 53
<fabio_cc> Ecila, accendilo, comunque non so se così va bene, ad esempio nel mio pc il wifi funziona solo se è acceso da prima di avviare ubuntu
<fabio_cc> Ecila, accendilo e riavvia il pc
<Ecila> ok
<Ecila> a tra poco :)
<fabio_cc> ok
<pdor> ma ii non ho cambiato il fila ho dato la sequesnza di comandi via terminale di quando abbiamo provato le differenze tra 11 e 53
<enzotib> pdor, quale funziona ora?
<pdor> 53
<pdor> se lancio e do' la sequenza
<pdor> provo a cambiare cmq
<Ecila> fabio_cc, ancora niente lista reti wi-fi
<fabio_cc> Ecila, ok
<pdor> funziaaaa
<fabio_cc> Ecila, di nuovo ifconfig
<pdor> vi amo tutti
<pdor> lo so che voi no:)
<enzotib> finalmente
<Ecila> fabio_cc http://paste.ubuntu.com/929683/
<enzotib> vado /away, a poi
<fabio_cc> ciao enzotib
<fabio_cc> Ecila, lspci
<Ecila> fabio_cc http://paste.ubuntu.com/929685/
<fabio_cc> 04:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
<fabio_cc> Ecila, almeno a livello hardware la vede
<fabio_cc> Ecila, lsmod
<pdor> ciao enzo
<Ecila> fabio_cc http://paste.ubuntu.com/929689/
<fabio_cc> Ecila, su sistema -> amministrazione hai una voce come driver hardware o driver aggiuntivi o simili?
<fabio_cc> Ecila, l'icona dovrebbe essere una scheda con un lucchetto
<Ecila> yes
<fabio_cc> Ecila, aprila
<Ecila> Ok, ora? fabio_cc
<fabio_cc> Ecila, quali driver sono disponibili?
<Ecila> driver broadcom STA senza fili
<fabio_cc> Ecila, attivalo
<Ecila> L'installazione di questo driver non è riuscita.  Consultare i file di registro per maggiori informazioni: /var/log/jockey.log
<fabio_cc> Ecila, cat /var/log/jockey.log
<Ecila> http://paste.ubuntu.com/929698/
<fabio_cc> Ecila, ma nell'elenco dei driver te ne compaiono due voci per la scheda wifi o solo quella che mi hai detto?
<fabio_cc> Ecila, attendi, sono al telefono
<Ecila> fabio_cc, solo quella
<Ecila> fabio_cc, scusa se ti disturbo nuovamente, sei ancora disponibile ad aiutarmi? altrimenti dovrei andare...
<Joshua^Dunamis> salve sto provando la IRC chat con Empathy, bei tempi quelli delle IRC chat, adesso solo silenzio :)
<cristian_c> ciao
<fabio_cc> Ecila, eccomi di ritorno, ma fra poco devo andare
<cristian_c> ho una scheda audio intel e non riesco a trovare il controllo delle cuffie in alsamixer. Neanche pavucontrol le rileva. Ho provato con i comandi sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload, sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base, riavviando il sistema ma non è cambiato nulla. Neanche amixer restituisce nulla di inerente alle cuffie
<Ecila> fabio_cc anche io
<fabio_cc> Ecila, comunque non mi viene altro in mente per il wifi, se non quello di provare una versione più nuova di ubuntu
<cristian_c> secondo voi a cosa può essere dovuto il problema?
<Ecila> mm...
<fabio_cc> Ecila, attualmente la 11.10
<cristian_c> e come lo si può risolvere?
<Ecila> fabio_cc pensi che possa farlo da sola?
<fabio_cc> Ecila, ubuntu te lo ha installato qualcun altro?
<Ecila> sì
<Ecila> all'acquisto del computer
<fabio_cc> Ecila, che computer è?
<Ecila> lenovo
<fabio_cc> Ecila, allora credo che puoi chiedere assistenza direttamente a loro che te lo hanno messo
<Ecila> fabio_cc al momento mi pare difficile, perché l'ho acquistato in un'altra città rispetto a quella in cui mi trovo
<Ecila> però potrei cercare qui qualcuno che lo installi
<fabio_cc> Ecila, comunque non è molto difficile installare ubuntu, magari entri dall'altro pc e nel frattempo ti fai guidare da qualcuno di noi
<Ecila> fabio_cc, va bien, allora ti lascio andare. grazie mille per l'aiuto e la pazienza :)
<fabio_cc> Ecila, pure io se sono presente
<Ecila> d'accordo, grazie :)
<fabio_cc> Ecila, allora a presto
<Ecila> Grazie tante, davvero!
<fabio_cc> Ecila, prego :)
<Ecila> ciao, buona serata
<fabio_cc> Ecila, siamo qui per questo
<fabio_cc> Ecila, buona serata anche a te
<Gibi> Ciao a tutti!
<esulu> ciao Gibi
<Gibi> è la prima volta che uso l'irc
<esulu> allora benvenuto ;-)
<Gibi> grazie
<Gibi> hai qualche consiglio?
<esulu> mmmm
<esulu> in che senso scusami
<cristian_c> lol
<esulu> posso dirti che qui è il chan di Ubuntu
<Gibi> per qualche canale
<esulu> se hai qualche problema con ubuntu puoi chiedere qui
<esulu> ti ti possono rispondere ma non è un chan per chiaccherare sinceramente per fare quello dovresti andare in #ubuntu-it-chat
<Gibi> ok
<Gibi> grazie
<esulu> di nulla
<ZZ7> ho un mucchio di problemi, lacosa più grave e che ubuntu 11.10 fatica a spegnersi se non da terminale, e anche all'avvio ogni tanto mi dice disk boot failure
<DD3my> sicuro di averlo installato bene?
<ZZ7> piu che aver messo il cd live e fatto avanti avanti avanti
<ZZ7> funziona tutto, (poi a dir la verità ho sperimentato un pò di comandi da terminale e forse ho combinato qualche macello), però vedo che è un problema abbastanza generico della 11.10
<DD3my> che comandi hai dato da terminale?
<ZZ7> vari. sudo parecchi, poi ho fatto dei clean autoremove, apt-get etc etc aumentato il file di swap
<DD3my> con i comandi sudo è difficile incasinare un pc
<DD3my> dato che avrai dato comandi tipo sudo apt-get install ecc ecc..
<ZZ7> per esempio ho il problema della configurazione ip del router da network manager nel resolv.conf,  e quando spesso dgt sudo gedit /etc/resolv,conf mi fà compilare salvare il tutto però mi dà degli errori da terminale
<ZZ7> gtk-warning impossibile trovare il file / archiviare il file in /root./local/share etc... etc...
<ZZ7> stà di fatto che 20minuti fà mi si è freezata la schermata... nero con qualche lampeggio. driver scheda video ati aggiornati però fà fatica a spegnersi
<DD3my> mmm
<DD3my> non saprei come risolvere tale problema
<ZZ7> DD3my: se mi dici che con sudo e altre sperimentazioni semplici è difficile incasinare un pc allora stò tranquillo. per esempio spesso nele schermate di errore mi dà un  ATA error bus device
<ZZ7> forse è la scheda video ati che non è molto digerita da ubuntu :) però mi scoccia forzare l'arresto da poweroff :( farò da terminale
<ZZ7> l'arresto intendo.
<DD3my> che tipo di pc hai'
<DD3my> ?
<DD3my> perche comunque è difficile incasinare un pc con i comandi apt-get
<ZZ7> è un pò vecchiotto, un aspire 1610
<DD3my> visto che servono per controllare e fare aggiornamenti, rimuovere o installare determinati programmi
<ZZ7> 1.6gHZ  con 3 gb ram e 4 di file swap -.-"
<enzotib> ZZ7: sicuro che il disco non abbia qualche danno?
<DD3my> forse devi installare i giusti driver per quella scheda video che hai
<ZZ7> enzotib: ci ho pensato anch'io visto che la scritta disk boot failure è un problema grosso del disco
<DD3my> mmm
<enzotib> ZZ7, parti con un livecd e fai un check delle partizioni
<ZZ7> me la dava anche con il vecchio hd che ho cambiato un mese con uno più aggiornato western dig da 500gb
<ZZ7> enzotib: proverò. quell'errore lo dava anche con windows all'avvio. DD3my i driver li ho presi dal software center ubuntu uno di 2
<enzotib> ZZ7, è un desktop? magari un cavetto che fa difetto
<enzotib> (cavetto di connessione del disco)
<ZZ7> adesso scarico anche l'altro, farò un check da live cd, però non demordo. mi piace tanto linux :)
<ZZ7> è un sata, un case.
<ZZ7> alle volte ho sentito puzza di plastica andata a male. la scheda video è nuova, tutto funge alla meraviglia tranne lo spegnimento infinito e ogni tanto si impalla il video, funziona solo il mouse
<ZZ7> ho usato un ext4 journaling per mettere ubuntu è corretto?
<go^> si
<enzotib> ZZ7, è il default, è ok
<ZZ7> voi avete delle versioni ubuntu molto stabili? se sì che versione sono?
<DD3my> si io ho la 11.10
<ZZ7> ok. proverò i vostri consigli per capirci anche qualcosa in più e magari risolvere. dopo 10 anni di windows non ne potevo più. grazie a tutti :) ciao
<enzotib> ZZ7, 11.10, mai avuto problemi
<ZZ7> enzotib: perfetto allora insisto.
<ZZ7> scusate purtroppo l'ho installato da 3gg e il trauma di non saper fare nulla è imbarazzante . studio un pò và :)
<enzotib> ZZ7, se hai una pendrive di almeno 4GB, puoi anche installarlo lì
<ZZ7> installo cosa dalla pendrive?
<ZZ7> ubuntu senza cd live?
<ZZ7> per disinstallare correttamente faccio  sudo apt-get remove xchat  e  poi  anche un autoremove? è utile fare un autoremove dopo disinstall?
<cristian_c> disinstall?
<cristian_c> uninstall vorrai dire
<ZZ7> no scusa hai ragione. volevo dire disinstallARE . ho mangiato l'ARE finale
<ZZ7> associare un file ad un programma è semplice? vorrei aprire i video e audio con vlc ma devo sempre cliccarci sù mouse dx e apri con vlc. non si può mettere di default facilmente?
<cristian_c> ZZ7, aspetta
<cristian_c> ZZ7, usi nautilus
<cristian_c> ?
<ZZ7> ehm cos'è
<cristian_c> è il gstore di file
<cristian_c> *gestore
<cristian_c> il browser delle cartelle
<ZZ7> l'ho visto nei file installati
<ZZ7> è installato di sicuro
<cristian_c> ZZ7, come navighi nelle cartelle?
<ZZ7> apro l'home con i tasti rapidi
<cristian_c> ZZ7, comunque fai clic destro sul file
<ZZ7> volevo fare solo doppio click
<cristian_c> sì, ma è per scegliere quella predefinita
<ZZ7> adesso che mi hai messo la pulce vedo un pò stò nautilus cos'è
<ZZ7> con nautilus posso fare quella cosa
<cristian_c> ZZ7, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,490059.msg3844053.html#msg3844053
<ZZ7> grazie
<cristian_c> magari c'è invece da modificare il mimetype
<cristian_c> devo indagare...
<ZZ7> leggevo del mime type ma SINCERAMENTE non mi sono voluto troppo addentrare alla questione
<ZZ7> dal mimetype si può fare di sicuro, pensavo ci fosse un interfaccia grafica come per Impostazioni sistema -> supporti rimovibili
<ZZ7> con un menù a tendina scegli il programma da associare al file.
<cristian_c> prima c'era di sicuro
<cristian_c> ZZ7, prova con ubuntu tweak
<cristian_c> ZZ7, dovrebbe permettere di fare ciò che dici
<cristian_c> ZZ7, però mi fermo qui perché ubuntu tweak non si trova nei repo ufficiali, e parlarne qui è abbastanza vietato (qui solo programmi dei repo ufficiali)
<ZZ7> però poi sarebbe troppo facile :) adesso cerco un pò semmai smanetto con cautela un pò il mimetype
<ZZ7> ah ok!
<cristian_c> oppure:
<ZZ7> hai incollato qualcosa dopo oppure: ??? non vedo nulla
<cristian_c> ZZ7, Proprietà->Apri con->Mostra altre applicazioni, e da lì puoi renderlo predefinito
<ZZ7> empathy è simpatico ma non è il massimo per la chat
<ZZ7> come ci vado su proprietà?
<ZZ7> ah ok. scusa ma da dash home non apre il menù click dx mouse
<ZZ7> grandeee... funziona. però credo solo su quel singolo file giusto? doveva per forza essere sotto al naso una cosa così semplice :)
<ZZ7> ah no stupor mundi, li apre tutti con il vlc wow
<cristian_c> ZZ7, :)
<cristian_c> ZZ7, pensa che non ci ero mai riuscito neanch'io
<cristian_c> anche se non uso gnome
<carlo> C'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi per ubuntu?
<mattia> bhè, questo è il canale di supporto di ubuntu, qualcuno in grado di aiutarti dovrebbe esserci :)
<DD3my> esponi il tuo problema carlo
<mattia> lol
<mattia> stavo per scrivere esattamente la stessa cosa
<DD3my> abbiamo il cervello in simbiosi allora lol
<ricky1966> cristian_c, possibile che abbia parlato con te del mio problema circa la stampante connessa via hub usb ?
<cristian_c> ricky1966, dove?
<ricky1966> non ricordo il canale
<ricky1966> se non erro eri tu, ho una hp4500 collegata via print server con hub usb e la stampante è collegata al server cn cavo usb, ti viene in mente ?
<cristian_c> ricky1966, ma avevi risolto, no?
<ricky1966> no
<ricky1966> via usb connessione diretta al pc si
<ricky1966> ma se la attacco al print server è lentissimissiiiiimmmmaaaaaaa
<cristian_c> però funziona
<ricky1966> bheee dire che funziona è un eufemismo, per stampare un foglio con su scritto ciao ricky ci ha messo diverse ore
<cristian_c> uhm, allora non funziona
<cristian_c> ovviamente hai controllato i log
<ricky1966> non saprei dove cercare, la scorsa volta mi avevi chiesto di connetterla direttamente al pc e leggere lsusb
<ricky1966> io l'ho fatto e ho un file
<ricky1966> volevi sapere il driver che usava
<cristian_c> ricky1966, sì
<ricky1966> potrebbe esssere questo ?      |__ Port 10: Dev 4, If 1, Class=print, Driver=usblp, 480M
<Panaclerio_> Ho collegato un
<ricky1966> o forse questo  |__ Port 4: Dev 2, If 1, Class=HID, Driver=usbhid, 1.5M
<ricky1966> non rammento di preciso
<ricky1966> ma è uno dei due
<Panaclerio_> Non trovo una periferica usb /dev/ttyUSB0  , ma se digito lsusb vedo che è collegata
<cristian_c> ricky1966, il secondo è relativo a mouse e tastiera, quindi è il primo
<cristian_c> ricky1966, detto questo ci sono ben tre log
<ricky1966> dimmi che provo a vedere
<cristian_c> li trovi in /var/log/cups
<cristian_c> ovviamente controlla la data se c'è
<enzotib> Panaclerio_, cosa viene fuori da lsusb?
<Panaclerio_> enzotib, Bus 005 Device 003: ID 1941:8021 Dream Link WH1080 Weather Station / USB Missile Launcher
<enzotib> Panaclerio_, l'hai inserita adesso?
<cristian_c> lol (scusate)
<ricky1966> cosa dovrei cercare, ho aperto error.log
<cristian_c> !pastebin | ricky1966
<ubot-it> ricky1966: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Panaclerio_> enzotib, si dovrei configurare un programma e dire dove è collegata la stazione meteo
<enzotib> Panaclerio_, dmesg | tail
<enzotib> !pastebin | Panaclerio_
<ubot-it> Panaclerio_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ricky1966> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/930086/ ne ho postato un pezzo che pare sia sufficentemente esaustivo
<cristian_c> ricky1966, riesci a postarlo tutto?
<cristian_c> poche informazioni
<ricky1966> provo
<Panaclerio_> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/930090/
<enzotib> Panaclerio_, perché ti aspetti ttyUSB0?
<ricky1966> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/930093/ dovrebbe essere tutto
<Panaclerio_> enzotib, pensavo fosse di default la prima porta usb utilizzata
<Panaclerio_> enzotib, sbaglio?
<enzotib> Panaclerio_, ma cosa dovrebbe fare sto device?
<Panaclerio_> enzotib, è un ricevitore di una stazione meteo e dovrei leggere i dati che preleva via wireless
<cristian_c> ricky1966, è un fax?
<ricky1966> anche, una multifunzione
<ricky1966> anche scanner
<enzotib> Panaclerio_, hai del software allegato?
<cristian_c> ah, no, ho capito, stavo guardando i warnings
<cristian_c> *warning
<Panaclerio_> enzotib, no, ho provato ad installare questo http://www.weewx.com/docs/usersguide.htm#Monitoring_weewx
<cristian_c> ricky1966, sto guardando
<ricky1966> si si fai pure, potessi aiutarti
<cristian_c> ricky1966, ho letto tutto
<ricky1966> miii che velocita
<cristian_c> ricky1966, gli errori sono relativi ai warning di prima
<ricky1966> cioè ?
<cristian_c> beh, c'era una paete che si ripeteva
<cristian_c> cioè le quattro periferiche rilevate (fax, wifi, ecc..)
<cristian_c> ricky1966, error.log non è il log più indicato
<ricky1966> page.log è vuoto
<cristian_c> perché nel momento in cui inizia a stampare ti dice cosa fa
<enzotib> Panaclerio_, e perché quel link dovrebbe avere a che fare con il tuo device?
<cristian_c> ricky1966, non dovrebbe esserlo
<ricky1966> spe che provo a lanciare una stampa allora
<cristian_c> no, ma se non l'ha fatto prima dubito adesso
<cristian_c> comunque prova, non si sa mai
<cristian_c> poi c'è anche access.log se non sbaglio
<ricky1966> HP-Officejet-4500-g510n-z ricky 339 [14/Apr/2012:22:54:06 +0200] 1 1 - localhost lsusb - -
<ricky1966> si access.log
<Panaclerio_> enzotib, credevo che fosse montata in automatico la periferica usb come /dev/ttyUsb0
<ricky1966> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/930107/ ho messo le ultime due
<cristian_c> ricky1966, quella delle 22:54 è completata?
<ricky1966> nooo la completerà domattina se lascio la stampante accesa
<cristian_c> oddio
<cristian_c> ricky1966, allora il log non aiuta
<ricky1966> è come se la pagina stesse in attesa da qualche parte e poi mandasse una riga per volta, come se ci fosse un firewall
<cristian_c> lpq
<cristian_c> puoi usare anche: lpstat -r
<ricky1966> lpq : active  (null)  339     untitled                        18432 bytes
<ricky1966> lpstat -r scheduler is running
<cristian_c> 18 kb?
<ricky1966> è una prova
<ricky1966> un file piccolo con write
<ricky1966> *writer
<enzotib> Panaclerio_, ho trovato un thread dove spiega come farla funzionare in modo che appaia l'output sul terminale
<cristian_c> ricky1966, forse devi modificare il sistema di stampa
<ricky1966> in che senso/modo ?
<ricky1966> appsocket manco funziona
<cristian_c> apri un borwser e digita
<cristian_c> localhost:631
<ricky1966> dimmi
<ricky1966> ok vai
<ricky1966> ti dico che non rileva manco la stampante
<ricky1966> già provato ma forse nella maniera errata
<cristian_c> e invece dovrebbe funzionare
<ricky1966> dimmi proviamo
<cristian_c> se non rileva, potrebbe essere questa la causa del malfunzionnamento
<Panaclerio_> enzotib, ottimo
<ricky1966> dimmi tu che fare io eseguo
<cristian_c> ricky1966, una domanda: marca del print server?
<ricky1966> digitus
<cristian_c> o mdello
<cristian_c> *modello
<ricky1966> 4-port network usb hub
<ricky1966> che tu sappia non c'è maniera di aumentare la velocità di trasmissione ?
<enzotib> Panaclerio_, il therad è questo: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/prowler-weather-station-connected-via-usb-ubuntu-9-10-doesnt-recognise-it-785487/
<cristian_c> ricky1966, spostati in #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> che ti devo far vedere una cosa
<enzotib> Panaclerio_, in particolare i messaggi 7 e 9
<ricky1966> spe
<enzotib> Panaclerio_, se poi hai problemi mi dici
<ricky1966> sono dilà
<Panaclerio_> enzotib, allora grazie mille per adesso
<Serpico> ciao
<isnas> buonasera ragazzi
<isnas> avrei bisogno di un aiuto/chiarimento
<isnas> è da due giorni che cerco di fare un apt-get upgrade/dist-upgrade
<isnas> e quando sta per aggiornare il pacchetto linux-headers (l'ultimo 3.0.0-17)
<isnas> il pc si blocca
<isnas> e devo riavviarlo con il alt+RSist+reisub
<isnas> voi che mi dite?
<Carlin0> isnas, metti l'output di update upgrade in paste
<Carlin0> !paste | isnas
<ubot-it> isnas: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<isnas> allora devo connettermi dal pc ubuntu
<isnas> datemi un minuto
<isnas> c'è una news
<isnas> mi sto ricollegando di nuovo dall'altro pc
<isnas> perchè su quello a cui stavo cercando il file log
<isnas> ha appena avuto un kernel pnic
<isnas> panic
<isnas> infatti i lled caps lock e scroll lock stanno lampeggiando
<isnas> come devo procedere?
<Carlin0> isnas, e non riesci ad avviare con un kernel vecchio ?
<isnas> bella domanda... devo provare
<isnas> ora provo e ti dico
<Carlin0> all'avvio vedi il menù di grub ?
<isnas> devo tenere premuto shift all'avvio, giusto?
<Carlin0> se non appare di default si
<isnas> no, non appare di default
<isnas> ora provo
<Carlin0> perchè hai solo ubuntu su quel pc , quindi normalmente non si sceglie
<isnas> esattamente
<isnas> installato su una pennetta usb
<Carlin0> una permanente su usb ?
<isnas> dall'elenco del grub vedo un solo kernel, il 3.0.0-12-generic
<isnas> che suppongo sia quello di default dell'orinic
<Carlin0> prova con quello
<isnas> è quello su cui stavo lavorando prima :D
<Carlin0> ah ...
<isnas> è l'unico kernel installato, infatti
<Carlin0> minchia siamo al 17 mi sembra ... è un po che non aggiorni o hai installato da poco ?
<isnas> l'ho installato circa 3 giorni fa
<isnas> da un'alternate
<Carlin0> ah...
<isnas> e da due giorni
<isnas> che sto cercando di fare l'upgrade dei pacchetti
<isnas> solo che ogni tanto si blocca
<isnas> ed ora si è bloccato con un kernel panic
<isnas> mentre stavo proprio facendo il paste
<isnas> dell'output che mi avevi chiesto
<isnas> quindi dovrei supporre che non c'entri l'apt-get....
<Carlin0> e mi spiace ma non sono espertissimo , sugli aggiornamenti +o- ti avrei saputo aiutare sul kernel panic no
<isnas> non mi sapresti nemmeno dire se c'è qualche log, qualche output di qualcosa
<isnas> dove potrei andare a vedere?
<Carlin0> prova a fare una ricerca sul forum magari qualcosa trovi
<Carlin0> !forum
<ubot-it> forum is http://forum.ubuntu-it.org
<isnas> oppure mi sapresti dire se questo kernel panic può essere dovuto a qualche malfunzionamento hardware?
<Carlin0> isnas, ti direi una fesseria , è una cosa fuori dalla mia portata
<isnas> ok ok, chiaro, scusami
<isnas> è che ci sto sbattendo la testa non poco e vorrei almeno solo capire da dove partire
<isnas> e sembra che la ram sia a posto
<isnas> ho fatto un memtest
#ubuntu-it 2012-04-15
<Carlin0> & Buonanotte a tutti -_o
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<massimo18> Buona Domenica
<Chello> Buongiorno a tutti, avrei bisogno di sapere dove trovo le appliazioni che installo.. vi dico cosa dovrei fare. Voglio "smanettare" sull'applicazione cwiid, ma non so dove trovarla installata. Qualcuno riesce a darmi due dritte?
<Guest39253> chi mi puo aiutare avrei un piccolo problema non riesco a fare copia incolla da home a hard disch esterno invece viceversa si come mai
<jester1-> Chello: whereis cwiid
<Chello> Guest39253, hai provato a usare Nautilus coi permessi di root?
<jester1-> Guest39253: questioni di permessi, lancia gksu nautilus cosi hai il filemanager con poteri di root
<Guest39253> come si usa scusa nautilus e come sono permessi di rott scusa ignoranaza io ho kubuntu
<Chello> Jester-, i don't know, I downloaded it by official repos, but i can't find the installation directory...
<Guest39253> non scrivete in inglese grazie
<jester1-> Chello: whereis cwiid   nel termnale
<Guest39253> come lanciare gksu nautilus
<jester1-> Guest39253: da terminale
<Guest39253> scrivo gksu nautilus e basta su terminale
<Chello> Guest39253: sudo nautilus
<Guest39253> ok lo sto istallando non lo avevo
<Guest39253> sudo apt-get install gksu giusto
<Chello> jester1-, vuoi sapere come si chiamano i pacchetti da scaricare?
<Guest39253> gksu libgksu2-0 libgtop2-7 libgtop2-common
<jester1-> Chello: <Chello> Buongiorno a tutti, avrei bisogno di sapere dove trovo le appliazioni che installo.. vi dico cosa dovrei fare. Voglio "smanettare" sull'applicazione cwiid, ma non so dove trovarla installata. Qualcuno riesce a darmi due dritte?
<Chello> si, gksu, ma in quel caso prima scrivi gksu, poi ti chiede applicazione e utente (nautilus e root) e poi la password. Se vuoi fare con gksu
<jester1-> Chello: whereis cwiid   nel termnale dovrebbe dirti dove sono locati i vari files
<Guest39253> giusto
<Chello> controllo jester1-, un attimo...
<Guest39253> una volta istallato cosa faccio provo se va
<Chello> ooh grazie mille! Scusa se prima ti ho parlato in inglese jester1-, credevo fossi inglese e volessi risposte! Grazie milla!
<Chello> *mille
<jester1-> :D
<Chello> si, certo
<jester1-> Guest39253: gksu è un comando di default di gnome
<jester1-> Guest39253: se usi kde è kdesudo
<Guest39253> raga non va ancora
<jester1-> Guest39253: non sevi scrivere sull'esterno u su hd del sistema
<Guest39253> dunque che faccio
<Chello> scrivi semplicemente sudo nautilus
<Guest33026> ciao, voglio installare ubuntu 12.04, vorrei salvare le impostazioni e l'elenco dei programmi che ho adesso, è possibile? la home ho già salvato i file che mi servono.
<Guest39253> mi dice command not found
<massimo18> !beta | Guest33026
<ubot-it> Guest33026: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<Guest33026> ho capito ed hai ragione, ma se installo la 11.10 è lo stesso....vorrei sapere se c'è la possibilità di salvare un elenco dei programmi installati ora.
<jester1-> Guest33026: ho la vga senzaxìzione che prendi in giro
<Guest33026> ma no jester, ti sbagli.!!
<Guest39253> non riesco a copiare su hard disch esterno xro riesco farlo all inverso come mai
<jester1-> Guest39253: e 4: nel terminale sudo nautilus
<jester1-> se usi gnome
<massimo18> è l'ora del troll?
<Guest39253> no ho kubuntu
<jester1-> Guest39253: kdesudo dolphin
<Guest39253> cosa faccio he uscita la finestra di home
<Guest39253> root
<Guest39253> mi da un casino di errori
<Guest39253> si he fermato ma non chiuso il terminale che faccio
<jester1-> massimo18: è l'ora dei trolli si
<massimo18> :)
<Guest39253> jesterl ti mando tutto in paste
<Guest39253> cosa he uscito fuori
<massimo18> he?
<jester1-> Guest39253: si è aperto dolphin o no
<Guest39253> si ma cosa devo fare
<Guest39253> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/930954/
<Guest39253> quarda tu
<Peace-> Guest39253: cosa hai fatto a quel sistema?
<Guest39253> boooo
<massimo18> lol
<Peace-> ti dice a cannone che nepomuck è semidevastato
<Peace-> Guest39253: eh se non lo sai pialla tutto e fai prima
<Guest39253> che faccio
<Guest39253> heee
<Peace-> prossima volta vedi che stia attento a non fare cazzate
<Peace-> hihihi
<Guest39253> ma non si puo mettere a posto
<Peace-> in teoria si
<Guest39253> come
<Peace-> ma siccome io non ho voglia
<Peace-> ve saluto e a sorreta
<Peace-> :D
<Peace-> bye
<Guest39253> ok
<Guest39253> chi mi aiuta
<Guest39253> jesterl mi aiuti x caso
<Guest39253> ok non so a chi rivolgrmi
<vito__> ciao, da sistema-amministrazione-installa release si possono partizionre i dischi ed installare una versione + recente su chiave usb oppure è pericoloso ed è meglio farlo da zero?
<massimo18> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<vito__> grazie...ma la mia domanda era un'altra.
<vito__> così lo sapevo..
<massimo18> vito__, per installare su usb basta che usi l'utility "creare dischi di avvio"
<vito__> lo sò, la mia domanda era diversa...
<massimo18> vito__, allora spiegati
<Tommo_> salve ragazzi, ho un problema con kubuntu: non riesco ad attivare gli effetti grafici del desktop
<vito__>  da sistema-amministrazione-installa release si possono partizionre i dischi ed installare una versione + recente su chiave usb oppure è pericoloso ed è meglio farlo da zero? mi sembra chiara come domanda.
<vito__>  scusate da chiave usb dovevo scrivere
<vito__> ok, ho già la risposta..è possibile partizionare.. grazie
<vito__> ciao
<Tommo_> qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi?
<vito__> tornerò poi per togliere unity oppure la esiste già una guida (funzionante) su come togliere unity?
<enzotib> vito__, ti è sufficiente usare altro? non è necessario toglierlo per non usarlo
<vito__> ho provato su diversi pc e non ci sono mai riuscito con le guide online..alla fine ho sempre dovuto riformattare.....hai una guida funzionante?
<enzotib> di che?
<vito__> togliere unity.
<massimo18> lol
<massimo18> vito__, basta non usarlo!
<vito__> ok, ma come si fà???
<vito__> si installa con unity
<massimo18> vito__, ma tu che vorresti usare?
<enzotib> vito__, installa gnome-session-fallback
<enzotib> vito__, ed al login scegli la sessione gnome classic
<vito__> voglio usarlo come nel "vecchio" 10.04
<massimo18> vito__, ok enzotib ti ha detto cosa fare
<enzotib> vito__, per intenderci, vicino allo username trovi una rotellina, ci clicchi sopra e scegli la sessione
<vito__> ok, grazie
<Tommo_> salve ragazzi, ho un problema con kubuntu: non riesco ad attivare gli effetti grafici del desktop
<massimo18> Tommo_, sarà forse un problema di scheda grafica
<Tommo_> quando attivo gli effetti, spunta una notifica con scritto: "i seguenti effetti non sono stati abilitati"
<massimo18> Tommo_, sono sempre più convinto che la tua scheda non supporti gli effetti
<jester1-> Tommo_: in kde'
<jester1-> ?
<Tommo_> si kde
<jester1-> Tommo_: è NORMALE
<Tommo_> vado a pranzo, magari ne parliamo dopo ;)
<igorditerni> Buona domenica... Ho aggiornato da Ubuntu 10.10 ad Ubuntu 11.04 ed ora non mi riconosce più lo schermo dandomi una risoluzione unica e fissa di 720x576 indicando una frequenza di 0 Hz (ovviamente impossibile).
<igorditerni> Dice che lo schermo è sconosciuto, che faccio?
<aiato> ciao ha tutti ho 1 problema con il flash player...non riesco piu a vedere video e nei siti mi si blocca shockwave
<aiato> ce nessuno??
<igorditerni> Ho provato a riavviare e scegliere l'avvio di una versione precedente di linux scegliendo la 2.6.35 invece di quella che mi da come prima scelta all'avvio della 11.04 cioè la 2.6.38 e sebbene lo schermo sia indicato ancora come sconosciuto mi da tutte le risoluzioni e mi funziona quella impostata in precedenza (1280x1024). Perché con la 2.6.38 dopo l'aggiornamento ad Ubuntu 11.04 non funziona???
<enzotib> aiato, hai fatto qualcosa, prima di rompere flash?
<aiato> enzotib penso che si sia aggiornato
<aiato> quando ho fatto partire vari aggiornamenti
<enzotib> aiato, apt-cache policy flashplugin-installer, su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | aiato
<ubot-it> aiato: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<aiato> enzotib http://paste.ubuntu.com/931071/
<Guest39253> nepomuck è semidevastato chi mi aiuta
<igorditerni> Buona domenica... Ho aggiornato da Ubuntu 10.10 ad Ubuntu 11.04 ed ora non mi riconosce più lo schermo dandomi una risoluzione unica e fissa di 720x576 indicando una frequenza di 0 Hz (ovviamente impossibile).
<enzotib> aiato, dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|swf|gnash|ndis|nsplugin'
<igorditerni> Ho provato a riavviare e scegliere l'avvio di una versione precedente di linux scegliendo la 2.6.35 invece di quella che mi da come prima scelta all'avvio della 11.04 cioè la 2.6.38 e sebbene lo schermo sia indicato ancora come sconosciuto mi da tutte le risoluzioni e mi funziona quella impostata in precedenza (1280x1024). Perché con la 2.6.38 dopo l'aggiornamento ad Ubuntu 11.04 non funziona???
<Guest39253> chi mi puo aiutare avrei un piccolo problema non riesco a fare copia incolla da home a hard disch esterno invece viceversa si come mai
<aiato> enzotib http://paste.ubuntu.com/931075/
<enzotib> aiato, chiudi il browser
<enzotib> aiato, poi: sudo apt-get clean
<Guest39253> ho kubuntu 4.7 ho cairo dock compiz i kwin andava tutto anche compiz dopo aggiornamento a 4.8 tutto a pu....
<enzotib> aiato, poi sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-installer
<aiato> si
<enzotib> aiato, infine sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<aiato> si me le segno
<aiato> e chiuso
<Guest39253> come mai
<aiato> xke ho probl con il flash player
<aiato> enzotib allora chiudo qui, scrivo quei comandi e provo 1 video sul tubo?
<enzotib> aiato, ok
<aiato> ok grazie a tra poco
<Guest39253> mi sa che nessuno mi puo aiutare he
<Guest39253> ok tempo 1 ora e ristallo kubuntu 11.10
<enzotib> Guest39253, ma che versione di ubuntu usi?
<Guest39253> la 11.10 versione kde 4.8.2
<aiato> enzotib, su youtube mi dice ancora missing plug in
<enzotib> aiato, firefox?
<Guest39253> e kubuntu
<aiato> uso chromium ma cmq anche su firefox nn va
<Guest39253> enzotib mi puoi aiutare con il copia incolla che non mi va
<enzotib> Guest39253, 4.8 non è nei repo
<enzotib> aiato, vai all'indirizzo about:plugins
<Guest39253> allora kubuntu 11.10 con so 3.0.o kde 4.8 ok
<aiato> ti copio con i dettagli o senza?
<enzotib> aiato, cerca flash o shackwave, e dimmi che dice
<aiato>  Flash - Versione: 11.2 r202 Shockwave Flash 11.2 r202
<aiato> enzotib http://paste.ubuntu.com/931107/
<enzotib> aiato, sembra a posto
<aiato> provo con firefox
<igorditerni> Buona domenica... Ho aggiornato da Ubuntu 10.10 ad Ubuntu 11.04 ed ora non mi riconosce più lo schermo dandomi una risoluzione unica e fissa di 720x576 indicando una frequenza di 0 Hz (ovviamente impossibile).
<igorditerni> Ho provato a riavviare e scegliere l'avvio di una versione precedente di linux scegliendo la 2.6.35 invece di quella che mi da come prima scelta all'avvio della 11.04 cioè la 2.6.38 e sebbene lo schermo sia indicato ancora come sconosciuto mi da tutte le risoluzioni e mi funziona quella impostata in precedenza (1280x1024). Perché con la 2.6.38 dopo l'aggiornamento ad Ubuntu 11.04 non funziona???
<igorditerni> aiato: Non conosco Chromium ma non è che magari hai impostato qualche blocco contenuti che ti blocca il flash o semplicemente che hai disabilitato i plug-in?
<aiato> enzotib:nemmeno con firefox
<Guest39253> chi mi puo aiutare avrei un piccolo problema non riesco a fare copia incolla da home a hard disch esterno invece viceversa si come mai
<enzotib> Guest39253, com'è formattato il disco esterno?
<Guest39253> ma prima andava adesso ho fatto qualcosa al pc he non va piu neanche con le usb portatile
<enzotib> e cosa hai fatto
<Guest39253> ho aggiornato
<Guest39253> da 4.7 a 4.8 kde
<enzotib> Guest39253, ti ripeto che kde 4.8 non è nei repo, dove lo hai preso?
<Guest39253> infatti non va piu neanche compiz non lo apre piu
<aiato> enzotib e se provo a scaricare gnash?
<enzotib> aiato, gnash non mi risulta che funzioni, ma fai come vuoi
<aiato> ah ok
<aiato> altre possibili soluzioni?
<enzotib> aiato, lancia firefox -P -no-remote
<Guest39253> adesso ti mando foto di monitor
<enzotib> Guest39253, se non rispondi alle domande, allora inutile che mandi foto
<aiato> fatto
<enzotib> aiato, scegli "create profile"
<aiato> si
<enzotib> aiato, fai next, poi scegli un nome e poi finisch
<enzotib> (senza c)
<aiato> è proxato xo mozilla cambia qlc?
<enzotib> che significa?
<Guest39253> 4.8.2 e la sc kde
<aiato> è configurato x girare sotto Tor
<enzotib> aiato, e prova senza tor
<aiato> uso chromium di solito
<enzotib> aiato, quando crei un nuovo profilo, non dovrebbe essere proxato
<enzotib> Guest39253, sc?
<Guest39253> si he aggiornamento desktop plasma
<Guest39253> maggio esce 4.9
<Guest39253> ok
<aiato> enzotib nemmeno cosi va
<enzotib> Guest39253, ma delle risposte sensate, non le puoi dare? dove hai preso 4.8?
<enzotib> aiato, non so
<aiato> ok grazie lo stesso
<Guest39253> da internet
<Guest39253> al sito kde
<Guest39253> mi da una stringa da aggiornare
<enzotib> Guest39253, allora non c'è supporto per cose che non sono prese dai repo
<enzotib> aiato, potresti provare a usare la versione precedente di flash
<aiato> si
<aiato> puoi aiutarmi?
<pinco> buon pomeriggio a tutti
<Guest39253> ok ma il copia incolla che centra
<enzotib> aiato, provo prima io
<aiato> ok gentilissimo
<enzotib> Guest39253, il DE gestisce anche il montaggio dei dischi
<pinco> ho un problema con ubuntu 12.04 che non riesco ad installare mi potete aiutare?
<Guest39253> il de cosa e
<enzotib> Guest39253, DE = desktop environment, KDE nel tuo caso
<enzotib> !beta | pinco
<ubot-it> pinco: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<Guest39253> come risolvere dunque
<pinco> enzotib ,ooopppsss scusa vado di la
<enzotib> Guest39253, eh, ti sei voluto mettere la 4.8? avresti dovuto mettere in conto che il software non fornito dai repo ufficiali può dare problemi
<Guest39253> ma sipuo tornare indietro
<enzotib> Guest39253, e anche su questo devi cercare informazioni lì dove ha preso la 4.8
<enzotib> aiato, ma sei sicuro che prima hai reinstallato flash? a me ci sta mettendo una vita...
<aiato> yes
<Guest39253> ma se il problema non deriva da li quale puo essere la causa
<enzotib> aiato, niente, la versione precedente non è più disponibile
<aiato> http://paste.ubuntu.com/931134/
<aiato> azz
<enzotib> aiato, e poi? ti avevo anche dato i comandi per installare
<aiato> si ti ho copiato solo quello della rimozione
<enzotib> aiato, e copiami anche la parte della installazione
<aiato> http://paste.ubuntu.com/931140/
<enzotib> aiato, hai mica messo qualche estensione di firefox?
<aiato> qlg giorno fa ho messo un traduttore...ma nn so dirti se è da quando lo ho installato che ho problemi
<aiato> qualche*
<igorditerni> Buona domenica... Ho aggiornato da Ubuntu 10.10 ad Ubuntu 11.04 ed ora non mi riconosce più lo schermo dandomi una risoluzione unica e fissa di 720x576 indicando una frequenza di 0 Hz (ovviamente impossibile).
<igorditerni> Ho provato a riavviare e scegliere l'avvio di una versione precedente di linux scegliendo la 2.6.35 invece di quella che mi da come prima scelta all'avvio della 11.04 cioè la 2.6.38 e sebbene lo schermo sia indicato ancora come sconosciuto mi da tutte le risoluzioni e mi funziona quella impostata in precedenza (1280x1024). Perché con la 2.6.38 dopo l'aggiornamento ad Ubuntu 11.04 non funziona???
<aiato> dimmi che è per quello :)
<igorditerni> aiato: Prova a disabilitare tutte le estensioni e vedi. ;)
<Guest39253> ok ho capito nessuno he capace a aiutare tutti bravi con ubuntu quando si tratta di altri so tutti zitti ciao
<enzotib> aiato, prova a disabilitarlo
<enzotib> Guest39253, ciao
<igorditerni> Guest39253: Rimetti la 4.7 e vedi se funziona... Se funziona è colpa della 4.8.
<Guest39253> comunque sono stato unico a mettere compiz su kubuntu che gira bene alla faccia
<enzotib> !chat | Guest39253
<ubot-it> Guest39253: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest39253> con tutti gli effetti naturalmente
<aiato> ok provo xo il fatto è ke su chromiun nn ho installato niente
<aiato> ancora niente :\
<aiato> caduta la connessione....dìcevo...ma nn ce proprio un modo x tornare alla versione precedente?
<igorditerni> Buona domenica... Ho aggiornato da Ubuntu 10.10 ad Ubuntu 11.04 ed ora non mi riconosce più lo schermo dandomi una risoluzione unica e fissa di 720x576 indicando una frequenza di 0 Hz (ovviamente impossibile).
<igorditerni> Ho provato a riavviare e scegliere l'avvio di una versione precedente di linux scegliendo la 2.6.35 invece di quella che mi da come prima scelta all'avvio della 11.04 cioè la 2.6.38 e sebbene lo schermo sia indicato ancora come sconosciuto mi da tutte le risoluzioni e mi funziona quella impostata in precedenza (1280x1024). Perché con la 2.6.38 dopo l'aggiornamento ad Ubuntu 11.04 non funziona???
<vin_> salve a tutti
<vin_> ubuntu a pronlemi
<vin_> problemi
<vin_> a girare con un hard disck sata??
<vin_> c'è qualcuno??
<go^> non ha problemi con i sata
<vin_> adesso stò facendo aggiornamenti
<vin_> quando uscirà ubuntu 12.04??
<enzotib> !precise | vin_
<ubot-it> vin_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<enzotib> aiato, rimuovi completamente la cache, riavvia il pc e riprova
<aiato> qui su chromium rimuovo le cache?
<aiato> o su mozilla?
<vin_> uscira a luglio??
<vin_> sapevo a maggio io
<igorditerni> vin_: 12.04 vuol dire docicesimo anno rilascio di aprile. :p
<igorditerni> D'oh! Ed il mio video-problema resta.
<igorditerni> aiato: Rimuovile entrambe, che ti costa?
<aiato> nn le trovo su chromium
<enzotib> aiato, guarda sotto .config/chromium/
<carlo> c'è qualcuno?
<enzotib> !nessuno | carlo
<ubot-it> carlo: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<aiato> ok riavvio
<aiato> cache cancellate
<carlo> bene, ho un problema con qbittorrent, l'ho appena inst ma facendo una ricerca il torrent mi rimane in stallo e non si avvia mai
<carlo> mi dice che c'è qualcosa che non va nella rete, però mi perdo facilmente
<fabio_cc> carlo, puoi riportare il messaggio d'errore?
<carlo> allora ho trovato il file che per prova volevo scaricare, me lo fa vedere, va nella lista ma rimane in "stallo"
<carlo> se vado in basso sulla faccina della connessione mi dice nessuna connessione diretta
<aiato> niente.....nn va
<carlo> questo potrebbe indicare problemi di configurazione rete (è un pop up che si apre quando col mouse sfioro la faccina gialla)
<fabio_cc> carlo, per sicurezza hai provato con altri torrent? magari per quel torrent in questo momento non ci sono fonti
<igorditerni> aiato: Hai provato con un altro browser, magari installato dopo che ti si è presentato il problema con il flash?
<carlo> ne ho messi due, adesso provo con dei torrent piccoli, tipo musica, tu resti li ancora un pochino?
<fabio_cc> carlo, per adesso sto qui, ma non preoccuparti ci sono anche altri che possono darti supporto
<fabio_cc> carlo, comunque che connessione ad internet hai?
<aiato> igorditerni , hai un buon broswer leggero da consigliarmi?
<igorditerni> No. :D Opera.
<bodhibob> !info midori
<ubot-it> midori (source: midori): fast, lightweight graphical web browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.0-2 (oneiric), package size 1094 kB, installed size 3736 kB
<aiato> grazie lo provo subito
<carlo> adesso ho messo un torrent piccolo (una singola canzone) con 200 seeders
<carlo> ma mi va in stallo o se clicco la freccia verde in pausa
<fabio_cc> carlo, in teoria dopo al max qualche minuto dovrebbe partire
<carlo> ho una connessione molto veloce, scarico da wintoz a 1 gb
<fabio_cc> carlo, non vorrai mica dire 1 gb al secondo, è impossibile
<carlo> mi preoccupa il fatto che quando trovo il torrent mi dice 200 seeders e 20 lechers, poi quando lo clicco mi dice 0 su tutto
<fabio_cc> carlo, per curiosità hai provato con transmission?
<carlo> forse ho sbagliato volevo dire un mega, oppure 700/800 kbs
<fabio_cc> carlo, ok allora è plausibile
<carlo> no cosa è trasmission? Ti confesso che è solo da ieri che ho install Ubuntu 11.10
<igorditerni> Buona domenica... Ho aggiornato da Ubuntu 10.10 ad Ubuntu 11.04 ed ora non mi riconosce più lo schermo dandomi una risoluzione unica e fissa di 720x576 indicando una frequenza di 0 Hz (ovviamente impossibile).
<igorditerni> Ho provato a riavviare e scegliere l'avvio di una versione precedente di linux scegliendo la 2.6.35 invece di quella che mi da come prima scelta all'avvio della 11.04 cioè la 2.6.38 e sebbene lo schermo sia indicato ancora come sconosciuto mi da tutte le risoluzioni e mi funziona quella impostata in precedenza (1280x1024). Perché con la 2.6.38 dopo l'aggiornamento ad Ubuntu 11.04 non funziona???
<fabio_cc> carlo, dovrebbe essere il client bittorrent già installato e predefinito, almeno lo è fino alla 11.04
<carlo> ho scaricato Deluge, poi Ktorrent, ma sono come Utorrent per windoz, non hanno la funzione di ricerca. L'unico che lo ha è qbittorrent
<carlo> e come faccio ad aprire trasmission? Sono al punto che se non metto l'icona sul launcher non trovo quello che c'è
<fabio_cc> carlo, a prescindere dalla ricerca, che è l'ultimo problema (puoi usare dei search engine web) quelli funzionano?
<carlo> non ho provato, come faccio ad aggiungere un torrent se non li posso cercare? Ho provato a fare il copiaincolla da qtorrent ma mi dice error
<fabio_cc> carlo, basta scaricare il file .torrent cercando da qualsiasi motore di ricerca torrent web, e poi aprire il file .torrent con il proprio client bittorrent
<fabio_cc> carlo, bittorent puoi aprirlo da applicazioni -> internet -> Client BitTorrent Transmission
<fabio_cc> carlo, comunque basta il doppio clic sul file .torrent, una volta scaricato
<carlo> ci provo, grazie
<igorditerni> Rinuncio a risolvere il problema video (per oggi). Buona serata a tutti.
<igorditerni> Quasi quasi aggiorno alla 11.10 (ma sì, facciamoci del male).
<igorditerni> Domanda: Se aggiorno alla 11.10 dalla 11.04 mi si mantengono le vecchie versioni di linux come è successo passando dalla 10.10 alla 11.04?
<fabio_cc> igorditerni, intendi i kernel?
<igorditerni> Nì...
<fabio_cc> igorditerni, se intendi i kernel (quello che puoi scegliere dal menu di grub) la risposta è si
<igorditerni> fabio_cc: Così mi dice in Ubuntu 11.04 quando sto su Grub. Mi da l'ultimo kernel appena aggiornato e sotto l'opzioni versioni precedenti di Linux dove ci sono kernel precedenti ma soprattutto dove il video ha la risoluzione corretta.
<fabio_cc> igorditerni, si i vecchi kernel rimangono
<igorditerni> Il punto è: se aggiorno di nuovo ora dalla 11.04 alla 11.10 non è che mi mette come vecchie versioni l'attuale kernel della 11.04 e rimango fregato con un sistema inutilizzabile a 720x576?
<igorditerni> Perché aggiornando dalla 1.10 alla 11.04 mi ha mantenuto solo gli ultimi kernel mentre prima in lista ne avevo una sfilza enorme.
<igorditerni> *11.10
<fabio_cc> igorditerni, dovrebbe aggiungerti il kernel attuale fra i vecchi, ma non dovrebbe togliere le precedenti
<fabio_cc> igorditerni, allora non ti assicuro
<igorditerni> Vabbè, aspetterò di risolvere il problema sulla 11.04.
<fabio_cc> igorditerni, non hai pensato ad una installazione della 11.10 da zero? magari risolvi anche il problema del video
<igorditerni> E poi tiro a campare finché è supportata. :D
<igorditerni> No, per carità, formattare e reinstallare...
<fabio_cc> torno fra 5 minuti
<igorditerni> Dove li metto i file da conservare?  E se poi va di male in peggio considerando il mio hardware? :p
<carlo> Fabio anche su trasmission mi dice inattivo
<igorditerni> Buona serata a tutti, a prestissimo. ;)
<carlo> Fabio quando la barra delle icone arriva al cestino cosa succede? Se ne aprono due affiancate'
<fabio_cc> carlo, che vuol dire?
<carlo> scusa se ti chiedo cose stupide. Cerchiamo di capire il problema trasmission. L'ho aperto c'era un torrent anche li bloccato e mi dice  0 su tutte le possibilità
<carlo> praticamente dice che è inattivo
<fabio_cc> carlo, in transmission non ci può essere nessun torrent in scaricamento, se non hai il file .torrent
<carlo> eppure c'è un torrent e sotto al titolo mi dice 0 nodo 0 connessi- inattivo
<carlo> devo anche scaricare il file. torrent?
<fabio_cc> carlo, ora facciamo una prova
<carlo> dimmi
<fabio_cc> carlo, scarica questo file .torrent: http://www.torrents.net/down/288658.torrent
<carlo> ci sei ancora? Non ti vedo più
<francesco_> buon pomeriggio
<fabio_cc> !ciao | francesco_
<ubot-it> francesco_: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<francesco_> volevo chiedere  l'aggiornamento di ubuntu 12.4 x quale data è previsto
<fabio_cc> !precise | francesco_
<ubot-it> francesco_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<francesco_> grazie
<fabio_cc> francesco_, prego
<carlo> lo ha scaricato, era shakira? Adesso vado a cercare dove sia finito. Una domanda, quel link che mi hai fatto scaricare da dove lo hai copiato? Perchè io con bitche mettevo il titolo, poi sceclievo il torrent migliore, doppio clik e mi si apriva utorrent e tutto ok. Qui non capisco come funziona
<fabio_cc> carlo, quello poi si vede, voglio vedere se ti scarica i torrent
<fabio_cc> carlo, adesso cerca il file .torrent e facci doppio clic sopra
<carlo> si lo ha scaricato a circa 800
<fabio_cc> carlo, dovrebbe stare in Scaricato, nella home
<fabio_cc> carlo, il file .torrent è un file piccolissimo
<fabio_cc> carlo, serve al client per sapere da dove scaricare il file corrispondente
<carlo> il problema è come faccio a scaricare il file torrent? Sembro scemo lo so.....
<fabio_cc> carlo, ma mi ascolti o no
<carlo> credevo che bastasse qbittorrent
<carlo> sono qui, ti prego non ti arrabbiare
<fabio_cc> carlo, cerca il file e facci doppio clic sopra
<fabio_cc> carlo, nella finestra che ti compare cliccca su aggiungi
<carlo> scusa ferma un attimo
<carlo> partiamo dall'inizio. Cosa devo aprire per primo?
<fabio_cc> carlo, hai scaricato il file .torrent?
<fabio_cc> carlo, per primo dovresti cercare il file .torrent che ti ho fatto scaricare
<carlo> no, ho scaricato quello che mi hai linkato
<fabio_cc> carlo, è quello il file .torrent
<fabio_cc> carlo, cercalo e facci doppio clic sopra
<carlo> ma tu mi hai mandato waka waka di shakira 2 volte
<carlo> bello lo sto sentendo ma è waka waka
<fabio_cc> carlo, io ti ho solo dato un link
<fabio_cc> carlo, tu scarichi il file, poi dovresti cercarlo e farci doppio clic sopra
<fabio_cc> carlo, ma che stai sentendo? quello è solo il torrent, ancora non l'hai mica scaricato
<francesco_> come faccio ad insatallare la chiavetta wind su ubuntu
<carlo> scusa ma tu mi hai dato un link, con trasmission si è aperto, lo ho scaricato veloce, e adesso lo ho sentito è waka waka
<fabio_cc> carlo, allora è qbittorrent che non è configurato bene, solo che non lo conosco, secondo me fai prima a cercare i torrent sul web e poi usi transmission  come hai fatto ora
<fabio_cc> carlo, usa http://torrentz.eu/
<carlo> finalmente ho capito, tu cerchi itorrent uno per uno. Io speravo che qbit torrent fosse una specie di motore di ricerca come Bitche per windoz
<carlo> cmq almeno ho visto che trasmissio funziona
<fabio_cc> carlo, in effetti qbittorrent ha il motore integrato che dici tu, ma se non riesci a scaricare nulla, non vedo a cosa di serva
<fabio_cc> carlo, magari è da configurare ma non lo conosco, controllo se c'è la pagina sul wiki
<carlo> beh prima o poi riuscirò a capire dove c'è il problema. io lho trovato sul software center di ubuntu, mica da altre parti
<fabio_cc> carlo, lo so
<fabio_cc> carlo, infatti non dovrebbe avere problemi quel software
<carlo> cmq sei stato molto gentile. Il mio problema che dopo decenni di Windz a volte mi perdo qui. Però vedo che ci sono persone stupende. Tu di dove sei?
<fabio_cc> carlo, no il wiki si occupa solo di transmission, comunque nell'attesa di risolvere con qbittorrent, puoi fare la ricerca sul web e poi usare transmission
<fabio_cc> carlo, siamo qui apposta per dare supporto
<francesco_> scusate, ma con ubuntu non mi funzione la chiavetta della wind
<fabio_cc> carlo, per le chiacchere c'è #ubuntu-it-chat :)
<francesco_> qualcuno può aiutarmi
<carlo> certo, poi ho un altro pc su windoz e perciò non mi perdo. Cmq in un giorno ho già fatto fin troppo
<carlo> ma non sono su Ubuntu.it?
<fabio_cc> carlo, si su #ubuntu-it , il canale di supporto tecnico
<fabio_cc> carlo, invece #ubuntu-it-chat è per chiaccherare
<carlo> ok allora ti lascio non mi hai detto di dove sei
<mrx__> salve
<fabio_cc> !ciao | mrx__
<ubot-it> mrx__: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fabio_cc> carlo, originario della provincia di catania
<vincenzo1990> mi servirebbero delle dritte riguardante ubuntu
<carlo> allora siamo lontani, io di Alessandria. Ciao e di nuovo grazie
<fabio_cc> vincenzo1990, vai direttamente al dunque :)
<francesco_> chi mi può aiutare x la chiavetta wind?
<fabio_cc> francesco_, per favore non ripetere in continuazione la domanda, se qualcuno sa aiutarti l' farà
<vincenzo1990> mi da miliardi di problemi riferiti alle lib2 ecc
<francesco_> ok chiedo scusa
<vincenzo1990> come faccio a sapere se è tutti installato corretamente??
<fabio_cc> carlo, prego
<vincenzo1990> *tutto
<fabio_cc> *lo farà
<fabio_cc> francesco_, di nulla
<pa> ho un apt-get girante su pts/9
<pa> e  non riesco a trovare pts9
<pa> c'e' un modo per sapere dove sta?
<enzotib> pa, fai pstree | less, e cerca apt-get
<pa> ho provato
<enzotib> pa, si cerca come in "vi", con /stringa
<pa> ah ok
<chopin75> buona sera a tutti
<chopin75> qualcuno mi dice come collego in remoto due pc ...uno ubuntu e l'altro fedora?
<chopin75> la versione di ubuntu è la 12.04 beta quella di fedora la 16
<enzotib> chopin75, dipende in che modo li vuoi collegare
<chopin75> tramite rdp o connessione ssh
<chopin75> via internet
<enzotib> chopin75, qual è la macchina su cui ti trovi, e quale quella remota?
<chopin75> fedora
<enzotib> due domande, una risposta, così non capisco a quale domanda ti riferisci
<chopin75> scusa nn avevo letto
<chopin75> la ubuntu sarebbe il server e fedora il client
<chopin75> insomma devo trasferire dati da un pc all'altro
<enzotib> per trasferire pochi file, ci sarebbe un metodo semplice che non richiede installare niente di supplementare
<enzotib> (ma dipende i files in che direzione devono andare)
<chopin75> da una macchina su cui ho installato ubuntu 12.04 ad una su cui ho installato fedora 16
<enzotib> chopin75, ma hai accesso al server adesso?
<chopin75> beh si
<enzotib> come accedi?
<chopin75> ho accesso a tutti e due i pc....attraverso il router
<enzotib> chopin75, allora vai sul server e lancia il comando seguente: cd / && python -m SimpleHTTPServer
<enzotib> chopin75, poi vai sul client, apri firefox e vai all'indirizzo http://server-ip:8000/
<enzotib> chopin75, dove server-ip è l'indirizzo del server
<pdor> ciao scusate esiste un programma che faccia beca incrementali e su dischi in rete?
<pdor> ehm backup
<enzotib> !backup | pdor
<ubot-it> pdor: backup is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema
<pdor> non si puo' dire a quelli di ubuntu che scrivano nelle prime righe le caratteristiche importanti di un progrmma? invece di dover provare sempre tutto o venire a scassare le scatole a voi?
<enzotib> pdor, apt-cache search incremental backup, poteva aiutare
<pdor> che sarebbe l'equivalente di cercare incremental backup in synaptic?
<enzotib> più o meno
<ricky1966> ciao a tutti
<ricky1966> una domanda che potrebbe sembrare fuori luogo, ma non lo è, ho un digitus dn13009 ovvero un accrocchio che si connette via ethernet alla rete, ha 4 porte usb e dovrebbe gestire quattro dispositivi usb. Ora sotto win xp funziona bene, ho una stampante hp4500, usa lpr, come dovrebbe fare sotto ubuntu, il problema è che con linux funziona lentissimo, ora vorrei provare a capire su che coda lavora sotto win per vedere di impostarla anche
<ricky1966>  con ubuntu, sapreste come fare a sapere la coda sotto win
<simone9223> ciao
<ZZ7> esiste un modo per connettersi a #ubuntu-it e fare il l'identify automatica alla connessione con il programma Empathy?
<enzotib> ZZ7, modifica->account e lì puoi mettere la password
<ZZ7> adesso provo. poi c'è quest'altro. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/931620/ perchè lo fà? che problemi ci sono?
<enzotib> ZZ7, in effetti dovresti usare gksu invece di sudo per i programmi grafici
<enzotib> ZZ7, in quel caso però devi scrivere gksu 'gedit nomefile'
<enzotib> da notare le virgolette
<ZZ7> vanno usate le ' ' ?
<ZZ7> quel comando lo uso per risolvere il dns automatico ad ogni riavvio che network manager mi fà sul resolv.conf, sono dietro un router.
<enzotib> ZZ7, non puoi mettere i dns in network-manager?
<ZZ7> non sò farlo, comunque ho provato a usare il gksu e mi dà questo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/931633/
<ZZ7> 4 vecchi errori più altri 4. :)
<enzotib> ZZ7, ok, comunque dovrebbero essere innocui
<enzotib> ZZ7, se vuoi proviamo insieme
<enzotib> ZZ7, intendo i dns in network-manager
<ZZ7> ma quegli errori li dà anche a te?
<ZZ7> per i dns in Nm ok. ma gli errori di gtk-warning gli dà anche a te?
<ZZ7> enzotib:  c'ho stò pc incasinato, una scheda madre vecchissima forse da cambiare, mille problemi. proviamo con i dns in NetManager?
<enzotib> ZZ7, è dovuto al fatto che non essendoti (giustamente) mai loggato come root, ti mancano delle directory nella home di root, ma non è un problema
<ZZ7> ok va bene. quel comando di resolv.conf lo dò perchè altrimenti xchat, empathy, e Terminale non si connettono alla rete, però stranamente firefox và comunque anche senza modificare il resolv.conf.
<ZZ7> enzotib: proviamo a modificare i dns in network manager sempre se non ti secca o sei indaffarato. fammi sapere
<enzotib> ZZ7, ok, click sull'icona, modifica connessioni
<ZZ7> su impostazioni di sistema?
<enzotib> ZZ7, non hai l'icona della rete in alto a destra?
<enzotib> nella barra?
<ZZ7> sisisi l'ho trovato, ho clickato
<enzotib> hai trovato la connessione che ti interessa?
<ZZ7> ho clicato su wired connession 1 e clicato su modifica
<enzotib> ok, vai sul tab ipv4
<ZZ7> vedo un DHCP automatico
<enzotib> ZZ7, modifica e metti DHCP automatico (solo indirizzi)
<ZZ7> si sono abilitate le finestrelle Server dns client dhcp e domini ricerca
<enzotib> ZZ7, metti il tuo indirizzo dns nella casella server dns
<ZZ7> cioè il dns primario del provider?
<enzotib> ZZ7, quello che scrivi a mano ogni volta in resolv.conf
<ZZ7> ok fatto
<enzotib> ZZ7, solo l'indirizzo, senza mettere "nameserver" davanti, ovviamente
<enzotib> ZZ7, è un solo indirizzo, o ne usi due?
<ZZ7> uno solo
<ZZ7> non sapevo nemmeno di poterne usare due. :)
<enzotib> ZZ7, ok salva e chiudi
<ZZ7> quindi se ora riavvio il network manager in teoria mi lascia inalterato il file resolv.conf, giusto?
<enzotib> ZZ7, così dovrebbe essere
<enzotib> ZZ7, non è che lo lascia inalterato, ma ci mette dentro il valore che hai scritto
<ZZ7> l'ho usato 1000volte per attaccare la rete internet ma non sapevo si chiamasse Network manager -.-", che sfigato!!!
<ZZ7> adesso provo subito così vedo cosa succede. ciao e grazie come sempre. :)
<enzotib> ciao
<ZZ7> enzotib: perfetto il dns :)
<ZZ7> adesso vedo se su empathy c'è la possibilità di inserire in auto la stanza di join e l'identify
#ubuntu-it 2013-04-08
<attlo> ciao
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<Valgio63> Sale c'è nessuno che mi da un consiglio?
<Valgio63> Sale.......... Salve!!!!
<Valgio63> Ho fatto un casino e non riesco a far ripartire Ubuntu
<enzotib> !chiedi | Valgio63
<ubot-it> Valgio63: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Valgio63> me lo avevi già detto!!!! sono duro eh? Ripeto ho fatto un casino e non si riavvia più ubuntu.
<enzotib> Valgio63, appare il menu di grub?
<Valgio63> Venerdì ci ho lavorato con Mik_ e mibofra ma non siamo arrivati a niente.....anche perchè eravamo tutti "cotti", io soprattutto;))
<Valgio63> Il grub è a posto, i driver nvidia hanno incasinato il tutto, purgati reinstallati i nouveau, riconfigurati i driver, xorg ma all'avvio rimane niente segnale video sul monitor. Se parto con nomodeset arrivo quantomeno alle tty
<Valgio63> A questo punto mi chiedevo: seguire questo http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione ?
<Valgio63> Vorrei però quantomeno salvare le impostazioi di Firefox, Thunderbird , evolution e chat, come faccio?
<Valgio63> Teoricamente , se ho ben capito, dovrebbe restare tutti lì, ma.....non si sa mai!!
<Valgio63> Ho fatto un casino e non riesco a far ripartire Ubuntu
<Valgio63> ehi, c'è nessuno?
<Valgio63> Vi ho spiazzati eh? LOL xD
<Valgio63> Ok ci risentiamo più tardi
<davide__> nella mia azienda ho un pc con ubuntu 12.10su pen drive , non riesco andare in internet, prima ci riuscivo tranquillamente, mi hanno detto che non ci risco perchè è statio inserito il NAT??
<glpiana> Valgio63, spiega
<cristian_c> davide__, controlla
<davide__> cosa
<davide__> cristian_c:mi sai aiutare
<vidaz92> giorno!
<cristian_c> davide__, controlla il nat
<Svesty> ciao a tutti
<Svesty> sono alcuni giorni che provo a scaricare dall ubuntu software center (in questo caso 1 progr x masterizzare)
<Svesty> ma trovo sempre quest errore: Richiede l'installazione di pacchetti non fidati Ciò richiede l'installazione di pacchetti da sorgenti non autenticate. ma sia cliccando su "Ripara" o su "ok" non risolvo il problema
<remix_tj> Svesty: apri un terminale e dai il comando  --> sudo apt-get update
<remix_tj> !paste | Svesty poi copia l'output qui e passa il link del paste
<ubot-it> Svesty poi copia l'output qui e passa il link del paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Svesty> remix_tj: sorry
<Svesty> arrivo
<Svesty> probabilmente ho fatto casini io l'altra sera con i repository
<Svesty> remix_tj: ho visto 1 errore
<Svesty> remix_tj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5689276/
<Svesty> remix_tj: il paste di prima è solo l'errore, questo è tutto loutput http://paste.ubuntu.com/5689278/
<glpiana> Svesty, da ubuntu software center vai a modificare il server
<glpiana> oppure scrivi nel terminale gksu software-properties-gtk              che è la stessa cosa
<Svesty> glpiana:
<Svesty> sono nei sorgenti software
<Svesty> cosa devo modificare?
<Svesty> scusate, non mi segna piu gli highlights da quando è cambiata limpostazione della pagina
<glpiana> Svesty, dovresti leggere "server" da qualche parte nella prima scheda
<Svesty> in "altro sofware" ho 1 lista di siti
<Svesty> tipo http://ppa.launchpad.net/jd-team/jdownloader/ubuntu glpiana
<Svesty> questo intendevi?
<glpiana> Svesty, no, parlo della prima scheda di sorgenti software
<Svesty> lunico server che vedo, è dove dice: Scaricare da: ed ho impostato server italia
<glpiana> Svesty, forse la voce inq uestione si chiama "scaricare da"
<Svesty> ah ecco
<Svesty> si
<glpiana> Svesty, ecco, proprio quello. cambia server. tra quelli italiani prendi o fastbull o garr
<Svesty> le scelte sono, server italia(quello attualmente impostato), server principale, o altro
<glpiana> altro
<Svesty> ok, imposto ubuntu.fastbull.org?
<glpiana> sì
<Svesty> ol
<Svesty> ok*, tanto x capire, cosa cambia da quello a ubuntu.mirror.garr.it?
<glpiana> Svesty, quando hai fatto, chiudi sorgetni software e nel terminale ridai: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> Svesty, nulla, sono mirror, ma it.archive sta dando spesso problemi, per quello ti dico di mettere garr o fastbull
<Svesty> ok sto facendo
<Svesty> ah ecco glpiana thanks
<Svesty> vedo che sta facendo aggiornamenti
<Svesty> che prima non faceva
<markmarie> ciao a tutti
<markmarie> come faccio a fare un backup del mio web server?
<glpiana> !backup | markmarie
<ubot-it> markmarie: backup is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema
<markmarie> o meglio, è possibile farlo con due macchine diverse oppure devo attaccare un hd esterno?
<markmarie> boh
<glpiana> markmarie, penso tu possa tranquillamente farti un backup di una macchina. se è già server avrai già in uso dei protocolli di trasmissione con cui farti il backup su altra macchina
<markmarie> okok
<almaidinajad> ciao a tutti, cercavo un amministratore del sito ubuntu.it oppure un responsabile del gruppo documentazione
<enzotib> almaidinajad, /join #ubuntu-it-doc
<almaidinajad> ciao enzotib, grazie hai la soluzione a tutto!
<enzotib> almaidinajad, non cantare vittoria, non è detto che lì ci sia qualcuno, o che ti risponda, o che ti risolva il problema
<almaidinajad> enzotib, ma tu non sei un amministratore del forum?
<enzotib> almaidinajad, altra cosa: qui di amministratori del sito non ce ne sono, almeno non ufficialmente
<davide__> cristian_c:mi sai aiutare
<enzotib> !tizio | davide__
<ubot-it> davide__: non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<davide__> scusa, mi ero assentato , mi sapete aitare
<gab_> ciao a tutti. Qualcuno sa su quale porta si connette il servizio ubuntuone? su alcune reti non sincornizza e credo sia un problema di porte...I think
<Svesty> glpiana: grazie adesso va
<Svesty> :)
<glpiana> :)
<Svesty> ho 1 altro problema, a dir la verità non molto importante ormai dato che a breve formatterò, ma forse almeno non ripeto lo stesso errore: quando accendo il pc,mi si blocca alla schermata d'avvio dove dice " si è verificato un errore durante il mount di /proc/bus/usb" "premere S x saltare il montaggio o M x il ripristino manuale"
<Svesty> sono obbligato ogni volta a schiacciare "S"
<davide_> vado;)
<frezli33> ciao raga ... nei miei due computer con 12.04 64bit non mi funziona piu' youtube e flash in firefox 20 , e' capitato anche a voi?
<frezli33> ovviamente dopo gli aggiornamenti ufficiali
<jester-> frezli33: funza normale
<frezli33> per me con firefox 20 hanno introdotto qualche problema , altrimenti non mi spiego 2su2
<jester-> frezli33: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'    fa vedere nel pstebin
<frezli33> adesso non posso sono al lavoro
<sauro> Buongiorno a tutti. Utilizzo un portatile Hp Probook 4330s con ubuntu 12.04. Ho un problema ad installare Teamviewer. Precisamente lanciando il file "teamviewer_linux_x64.deb" si avvia Sofware Center, ma l'installazione non procede e ritorna il messaggio di errore "file mancante ia32-libs". Qualcuno ha eperienza in merito? Grazie.
<MassimoC1995> ciao a tutti
<MassimoC1995> ho appena installato ubuntu
<MassimoC1995> vorrei sapere come aggiornare flash player
<MassimoC1995> ?
<MassimoC1995> perchè quando vado su youtube
<MassimoC1995> mi chiede
<MassimoC1995> una versione successiva
<MassimoC1995> cosa posso fare ?
<MassimoC1995> grazie
<MassimoC1995> ^^
<MassimoC1995> ?
<enzotib> sauro, hai una installazione a 32 bit?
<sauro> in synaptic ho trovato la libreria " ia32-libs"  che ha dipendenze con flashplugin e nspluginwrapper sapete se si può installare senza problemi?
<sauro> enzotib: 64 bit
<jester-> sauro: installando flahplugin-installer se le prende da solo le dipendenze
<jester-> sempre che non ha installato qualche ciofeca che genera conflitto
<xxxxxx> ciao belle puttane
<sauro> jester: ma perché devo installare flashpligin-installer? ho fatto altre installazioni di teamviewer, ma è la prima volta che ho questo problema.
<xxxxxx> coglioni figli di puttana
<Cristian> lol
<sauro> jester: nessuna ciofeca. vengo da un problema dei giorni scorsi con i driver della scheda grafica, ma sembra tutto risolto positivamente.
<jester-> sauro: stai usando gli strumenti sbagliati, che funzica quello è
<jester-> sauro: e lascia stare teamsticass
<jester-> alteraniva valida e anche meglio di softcenter è synaptic
<sauro> jester: magari......teamviewer per causa di forza maggiore.....
<sauro> jester: comunque flashplugin-installer vers. 11.2202.275 è installato.
<sauro> jester: scusa vers. 11.202.275
<jester-> sauro: sauro dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'  metti nel paste
<Drizamanuber> ma chi ha regalato il vocabolario a xxxxxx?
<sauro> jester-: magari......teamviewer per causa di forza maggiore.....
<jester-> sauro: ??
<sauro> jester-: eccomi. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5689775/
<jester-> sauro: rm -r .macromedia
<sauro> jester-: ok fatto
<jester-> sauro: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep sse2
<jester-> sauro: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep sse2  risponde qualcosa?
<sauro> jester-: un sacco di roba. posto in paste?
<jester-> sauro: no sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer
<jester-> e non c'è motivo che non vada
<sauro> jester-: ok fatto. in effetti apt-get ha reinstallato un pacchetto. ora posso provare ad installare teamviewer?
<jester-> sauro: prova youtube
<sauro> jester-: funziona perfettamente
<jester-> sauro: teamsticass non è un pacchetto ufficiale e probabilmente sminchia il flash
<sauro> jester-: e quindi ????
<jester-> sauro: quindi se lo metti e non va piu il flash non è un problema nostro
<sauro> jester-: ok. provo e ti dico.
<sauro> jester-: niente da fare: "impossibile installare ia32-libs".  ma a cosa servono queste librerie? p.s. non ho wine installato, può influire?
<jester-> le lib sono delle istruzioni per programmi
<jester-> se non è installata la lib che serve al programma o di versione non compatibile non va una cippa
<jester-> evidentemente stai cercando di mettere una app vecchia
<sauro> jester-: ma queste "ia32-lib" a quali programmi servono?
<sauro> jester-: stò cercando di installare tv8, è la più recente.
<simone170497> Ciao a tuttii
<jester-> sauro: è una dipendenza che serve al team e nei repo non c'è
<sauro> jester-: come non c'è? la trovo in synaptic.... e mi dice che se la installo rompo flashplugin e nspluginwrapper. per questo ho qualche timore all'installazione (della libreria intendo).
<jester-> sauro: si chiama conflitto
<sauro> jester-: scusa......
<akis24> sera
<simone170497> Qualcuno riesce a darmi una mano a far navigare uno schifo di netbook con sopra installato lubuntu 12.10? :)
<jester-> simone170497: rigorosamente in wifi?
<simone170497> Non riesce a connettersi nè in wifi nè con il cavo internet,credo sia un problema di driver
<simone170497> Posseggo un hp compaq mini 700el
<jester-> simone170497: cavo non penso siano i driver ifocnfig vede etho?
<jester-> eth0
<simone170497> Eeehm.. per me state parlando arabo ahahah,contate che sono entrato giusto ieri nel mondo linux..
<jester-> simone170497: e iwconfig vede una wlan0?
<jester-> simone170497: sono comandi da dare nel terminale
<sauro> jester-: che faccio? provo ad installare le librerie?
<jester-> !terminale | simone170497
<ubot-it> simone170497: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando; vedi anche !bash
<simone170497> Ok,ho dato il comando iwconfig
<jester-> sauro: se le installi seghi il flash
<simone170497> Risulta:
<jester-> simone170497: e ifconfig?
<simone170497> lo    no wireless estensions
<simone170497> eth0 no wireless extensions..
<jester-> simone170497: hai il cavo collegato?
<simone170497> No,non ho nessun cavo collegato perchè lo sto utilizzando in questo momento per scrivervi D:
<sauro> jester-: è non posso reintallare flash successivamente?
<jester-> simone170497: col cavo se non hai pacioccato nelle impostazioni rete dovrebbe navigare
<simone170497> Provo a dare i comandi col cavo collegato?
<simone170497> Mmh
<jester-> simone170497: lspci | grep -i network
<simone170497> Due minuti che ritento col cavo :)
<jester-> simone170497: spe
<jester-> simone170497: se non naviga dai: sudo dhclient eth0
<simone170497> Con il comando lspci | grep -i network risulta la scheda: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<simone170497> Da quel che sembra questa scheda da dei problemi a molti utenti
<jester-> simone170497: serve il firmware ma devi essere collegato
<simone170497> Mmh
<simone170497> Quindi dovrei scaricare il firmware su chiavetta e passarmelo da un computer all'altro?
<jester-> attacca il cavo
<simone170497> Fatto
<simone170497> :)
<sauro> jester-: come faccio a forzare l'istallazione del deb . qualcosa tipo "--force" di apt-get (a mio rischio ovviamente).
<jester-> simone170497: questa è la procedura http://paste.ubuntu.com/5689867/
<jester-> sauro: sudo dkpk -i --force-depends sticass.deb
<simone170497> Wow,vedo di fare una prova :)
<sauro> jester-: grazie
<jester-> sauro: dpkg
<sauro> jester-: non mi fido, ho paura di scasinare qualcosa. provo su una macchina virtuale e se funziona isolo tv nella vm. grazie cmq per l'aiuto.
<jester-> sauro: a che ti serve team
<sauro> jester-: a collegarmi in remoto con genitori e conoscenti a cui non posso modificare più dei due tasti che hanno faticosamente imparato a digitare.
<jester-> sauro: kype?
<jester-> skype
<sauro> jester-: e che sopratutto hanno imparato a leggere usr e psw del client di tv....... cambiare è un impresa titanica..
<sauro> jester-: utilizzo skype regolarmente, ma non con questi utenti. mi serve proprio tv...
<jester-> sauro: virtualizza winz e usalo da li che funza sicuro
<sauro> jester-: infatti stò facendo l'installazione su una vm win7.
<sauro> jester-: quello che mi secca è che in passato ho utilizzato tv in ubuntu e funzionava perfettamente. ora sistemo così, poi vedo di capire meglio. grazie ed alla prox.
<mettiu> ma i  mozilla 20, su ubuntu 12.10 non esiste la navigazione anonima ?
<jester-> mettiu: add ons anonymoX
<mettiu> jester-, è comparso nel menu strumenti, ma cosa significa che è sempre in funzione ?
<cristian> Ragazzi se avvio kmail mi da questo messaggio "Il servizio Akonadi per la gestione dei dati personali non è operativo"
<cristian> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian> se avvio da terminale questo:http://paste.ubuntu.com/5689952/
<jester-> mettiu: non lo so, non lo uso
<Dimz> ciao a tutti, ho provato a installare ubuntu 12.10 su un netbook acer con cpu intel atom n2600, l'installazione va a buon fine, ma al riavvio il sitema operativo dopo aver visualizzato diverse righe di comando non si avvia, quale può essere il problema??
<jester-> Dimz: che scheda viseo monta
<jester-> video
<Dimz> integrata della intel
<jester-> strano che non funzi, parti in ripristino e al meno scegli failsafex
<Dimz> ho già reinstallato mille versioni tra 64 e 32 bit ma nulla si ferma a quelle righe di comando e non parte
<jester-> strano che non funzi, parti in ripristino e al menu scegli failsafex
<Dimz> cosa intendi per partire in ripristino???
<jester-> Dimz: al menu grub scegli opzioni avanzate e poi recovery
<Dimz> ahn ok... ci provo..
<Dimz> grazie per ora
<jester-> o avendo segato winz il menu di avvio non lo vedi?
<Dimz> no no li ho installati affiancati
<Dimz> quel menu grub lo vedo.. e dopo che si blocca
<cristian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5689992/ mi esce questo errore se do il comando akonadictl start
<Riccardone> mmm ... poca attività stasera ?
<Jenking> salve a tutti volevo porre una domanda a proposito dei file .iso
<Jenking> qualcuno legge ?
<w4x> qualcuno usa VMWare?
<w4x> qualcuno sa come posso risolvere un problema all'avvio di ubuntu? mi da una schermata nera con la scritta [OK] in alto a destra
<Rospetto> salve a tutti
<Rospetto> posso chiedervi un informazione?
<Eryuga> Rospetto, dì pure.
<w4x> nessumo mi può aiutare con l'avvio di ubuntu?
<Eryuga> W4x, forse.
<Eryuga> Qual è il problema?
<Rospetto> allora
<w4x> ho avviato ubuntu su macchina virtuale (usato benissimo fino a ieri sera) ma mi da schermata nera sembra bloccato
<Valgio63> ciao mibofra, sono ancora io, posso chiederti un consiglio?
<Eryuga> Quale macchina virtuale hai usato?
<mibofra> Valgio63,
<mibofra> dimmi :)
<Rospetto> devo installare ubuntu, ho suddiviso il mio hard disk con 40gb ext4 (ubuntu), partizione logica con 4gb (swap) e il resto ntfs(DATI) e poi il restante 78gb)(eventuale win7/8)
<Rospetto> adesso sto in installazione manuale a ext4 ho fatto : usare come ext4 journaling
<Rospetto> e punto di mount /
<Rospetto> ma alla partizione dati che devo scegliere?
<adam__1> ciao, ho un bel problema, una chiavetta usb che usavo fino a ieri oggi al suo inserimento non viene riconosciuta come posso fare? il led di stato rimane acceso
<Valgio63> avendo poco tempo ti chiedo, che ne pensi di questo:http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Reinstallazione. forse risolverebbe tutti i miei problemi ( su ubuntu)
<Valgio63> gli altri purtoppo li potrebbe risolveresolo una altro.......:((
<Valgio63> rospetto, io di solito uso una ntfs, così la vede anche windows
<Rospetto> anche io al partizionamento ho messo ntfs
<Rospetto> ma all'installazione che metto?
<Zenigata> ragazzi non mi parte tuxcmd... cosa vuol dire questo codice ?? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5690433/
<Valgio63> rospetto, come cosa ci metto? devi installare ubuntu. idati sono i dati, a meno che tu la voglia usare come partizione home, ma ti conviene? l'installazione la fai sulla ext4 . poi perchè la swap logica? l'hai diviso in tre e fino a quattro primarie non ci sono problemi.
<Rospetto> come faccio a far capire che quella partizione è destinata ai dati?
<Valgio63> se ricordo bene!!
<Valgio63> semplicemente basta mettere DATI nella label!
<Rospetto> io so che devo mettere un punto di mount specifico
<Rospetto> e per farlo devo scegliere "usare come"
<Valgio63> allora la vuoi usare come HOME, in cui poi troverai le cartelle Documenti, scaricati etc. se è così allora il punto di mount (mi sembra) sia /home. non so però se deve essere una ext per forza. mai usata la home
<adam__1> nessuno può aiutarmi?
<Rospetto> provo con l'installazione, grazie per la disponibilità
<Valgio63> adam_1 su ubuntu? a volte succede se la sfili senza estrarla in sicurezza, soprattutto da Windows-se hai un'altro pc vedi se la vede, se anche lì è kaputt va riformattata!
<Valgio63> mibofra, ci sei sempre?
<Valgio63> Rospetto, se vai su www.istitutomajorana.it c'è una bellissima guida all'installazione passo/passo fatta dal Prof. Cantaro che contempla tutti i casi. Pure con le videoguide. IO ho cominciato così!!!
<adam__1> Valgio63, ci sei ancora? mi si è disconnesso
<Valgio63> Il pc?
<Zenigata> ragazzi non mi parte tuxcmd... cosa vuol dire questo codice ?? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5690433/
<Valgio63> adam_1-Hai visto sopra? o te lo riscrivo?
<adam__1> si scrivilo pleace, si è disconnesso xchat
<DD3my> Buonanotte a tutti :)
<Valgio63> adam_1 su ubuntu? a volte succede se la sfili senza estrarla in sicurezza, soprattutto da Windows-se hai un'altro pc vedi se la vede, se anche lì è kaputt va riformattata!
<adam__1> ma come la formatto se non viene vista dal sistema?
<Valgio63> oppure parti con una live e vedi se te la vede, se va allora......ci vuole qualcuno più bravo di me!
<adam__1> daccordo, grazie lo stesso, notte
<Valgio63> giusta osservazione! quindi vale la prima! A me è successo con una penna Shdc, cambiato l'adattatore e ripartita. se la mettevo su un'altro pc me la vedeva. Misteri delle USB!
<Valgio63> scusa penna SDHC!!!
<adam__1> Valgio63, dici a me?
<Valgio63> cerrrto!
<adam__1> ok  è una usb
<adam__1> normale
<adam__1> quello che mi fa rabbia è che il led di stato rimane acceso
<Valgio63> ma non lampeggia, mi sembra che c'è un comando (mi pare sudo lshw) che ti fa vedere tutto l'hardware. se c'è la penna allora il sistema la vede, ma non riesce a montarla. non mi chiedere come si fa! sudo mount/  e qualcosa. scusa ma sono poco esperto in materia!
<adam__1> non lampeggia, però grazie almeno so da dove cominciare a cercare
<Valgio63> Prego di niente e in bocca al lupo!
<Eryuga> Valgio, posso farti una domanda?
<Valgio63> Eryuga, adesso non mi prendere per un guru!
<Valgio63> ma dimmi
<Eryuga> No, no.. figuriamoci.
<Eryuga> Non conosco bene IRC, quel poco l'ho assimilato dai siti che ne parlano, ma dovrei impratichirmi.
<Eryuga> Mi chiedevo... esiste un server o un canale in cui poter parlottare e chiacchierare con qualcuno?
<Eryuga> Qui c'è un eleganza temporale che non troverei da nessuna parte.
<Eryuga> Poco importa se inglese o italiano, purché non sia un canale wired dove scaricare, ma soltanto un punto di ritrovo.
<Eryuga> Sapresti aiutarmi?
<Valgio63> sto andando con il web, ma come vedi sono entrato adesso con xchat, sono sul pc di mia figlia(Windows7:(() , il mio è knockout!
<Eryuga> Windows 7? Eheh, non so quanto tu sia fortunato in questo momento.
<Valgio63> guarda che i canali sono tanti, anche solo per parlare. dai un'occhiata qui: http://chat.ubuntu-it.org/ vedi se c'è qualcosa che ti aggrada. io di solito entro quì quando non riesco a risolvere un problema da solo.
<Valgio63> meglio dell'8!!
<Eryuga> Preferirei anche un NT a quella vista metro.
<Eryuga> Ti ringrazio per l'url, provo subito.
<Simona_> Come vedi adesso ti parlo con xchat!!!!
<Eryuga> Vedo che cambi nome.. ma come capisco quando sei connesso da xchat o da web?
<Valgio63> Oddio, però gnome 3.8 gli assomiglia! Però posso scegliere un'altra interfaccia, con w8 no!
<Eryuga> Gnome sta pian piano facendo fuori il "keep it simpe" di cui tanto amava parlare.
<Eryuga> Mi trovo bene con la shell 3.0, associata ad una buona dock è un ottimo DE.
<Valgio63> a parte che mi sono disconnesso, non mi si può connettere due volte con lo stesso nick, oltretutto io l'ho registrato, quindi non me lo prende più nessuno! xchat quindi usa il secondo, che di default è quello del pc.
<Eryuga> Adesso ho capito, grazie infinite.
<Eryuga> E invece, perdona l'ignoranza.. come capisco di aver registrato un nome utente, o di averlo soltanto scelto?
<Eryuga> Io ho dato il comando per la classica registrazione con tanto di password.
<Valgio63> Parla italiano, io conosco un po' il tedesco. Mi chiede mia figlia (che invece lo parla anche troppo bene) non èche volevi scrivere "keep it simple"? con una elle in più
<Eryuga> Oh, ho dimenticato la elle, sì!
<Eryuga> Assolutamente, volevo intendere simple.
<Valgio63> In alto http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida  li c'è scitto come registrarsi etc. Per adesso mi traduce lei ;) si già con Unity è diventato più pesante ma se ti piace la leggerezza hai sempre Mate.
<Eryuga> Oh.. allora ho fatto bene? E chi l'avrebbe mai detto.
<Eryuga> Io di inglese ne mastico poco, e ne capisco ancora meno. Ma si intende generalmente quella buffa filosofia informatica dove lo sviluppatore deve ingegnarsi per trovare lo stile più pratico ed essenziale per la scrittura di un software. Filosofia che unity adottò fino a qualche tempo fa.
<Eryuga> Mate.. devo provarlo, mi ritrovo un computer un po' datato, ma per quel poco che faccio sembra andare bene.
<Eryuga> Devo riprovarlo.. non mi trovo granché bene con gli shortcuts.
<Eryuga> Preferisco shell, al momento.
<Valgio63> Prova e stupisci! il mio è un Sempron 2400, vedi te!
<Valgio63> Se poi ti piace qualcosa di carino e leggero prova Majonix in live, lo trovi su www.istitutomajorana.it c'è l'indispensabile su una 12.04.01
<Valgio63> c'è anche la videoguida.
<Eryuga> Ma guarda.. sembra davvero carino.
<Eryuga> Ho conosciuto di persona il professor Cantaro, uomo dalle mille risorse.
<Eryuga> Ha messo su un sito categorico nel suo genere... ne vado davvero fiero.
<Eryuga> Sto dando un'occhiata a majonix, sembra promettente.
<Eryuga> Eheh, un sempron 2400? Ma vuoi tenerti sul classico, eh? :P
<Valgio63> no, mi rompe spendere soldi in questo momento,meglio fare la formica, visto che non devo farci niente di particolare. tanto non ne avrei il tempo! Troppi casini a casa.
<Valgio63> molto di quello che so lo devo alla gente del forum. Non è molto ma me la cavo. quasi sempre!!!
<Eryuga> Forse capirò fra una decina di anni, in questo momento sarei io il figlioletto che chiede un nuovo processore al papà..
<Eryuga> sì, sembrano molto affiatati e professionali.
<Eryuga> Mi han risolto un problema con il grub in poco meno di cinque minuti, vedi te...
<Valgio63> Roba facile quella, cercami, tanto uso lo stesso nick sia qui, che li che nel forum di Ubuntu (così non mi sbaglio! Sai a 50anni comincio a perdere colpi LOL)
<Eryuga> Oh, cinquanta? E chi l'avrebbe mai detto..
<Eryuga> allora mi do da fare nel darle del lei? :O
<Valgio63> adesso ho ubuntu crashato e stò cercando di non dover reinstallare tutto di nuovo. sto facendo impazzire questi bravi ragazzi.
<Eryuga> Io me ne intendo davvero poco, son passato da windows a linux da poco meno di due anni, oramai.
<Eryuga> Sono un piccolo neofita... ma l'avrei aiutata volentieri.
<Eryuga> Qui su IRC si possono aggiungere i contatti come.. "amici"?
<Valgio63> Anch'io quindi.....Non si possono usare le offese quì :(((( quindi non provarci!  Dico sempre a mia figlia :" Il giorno che il babbo smette di essere scemo come un ragazzino preoccupati, le cose si mettono male!!
<Eryuga> Mio padre mi diceva qualcosa di simile, sa?
<busy87> salve
<busy87> ho problemi a compilare dei driver
<busy87> http://pastebin.com/9iM8CmcV
<Eryuga> Signor Valgio, a lei l'onore...
<busy87> si può risolvere?
<Valgio63> Lo vedi che ti si è aperta una finestra con il mio nick? cliccaci dentro e continuiamo li!
<Valgio63> in alto a destra e rossa!!
<Marcex> Buonasera vorrei sapere se è già possibile installare Ubuntu su Galaxy s3
<CescoBello> ciao a tutti posso chiedervi una cosa? :)
<CescoBello> come faccio a vedere i computer connessi alla rete con un comando da terminale? :)
#ubuntu-it 2013-04-09
<glpiana> ola
<akis24> giorno
<Giuse> ciO
<Giuse> cIAO
<vlt> Ciao
<Giuse> Ho scaricato l'Iso di Ubuntu, e devo installarlo in windows 8, però non me lo prende
<glpiana> Giuse, l'hai masterizzata o l'hai messa su usb?
<Giuse> no, adesso ti spiego
<Giuse> Ho sempre installato ubuntu sia su vista che su 7, quindi allo stesso modo, faccio per l'8, ma non riesco, ormai sono giorni.
<glpiana> Giuse, spiega cosa fai e cosa ottieni
<Giuse> ok
<Giuse> Scarico l'ISO, poi lo masterizzo su un dvd, spengo il computer e lo riavvio con il dovd destro, si installa tutto e alla fine esce fuori l'opzione Windows o Ubuntu, da scegliere con quale accedere.
<Giuse> Asp continuo
<Giuse> Accedo con ubuntu e mi da l'errore
<Giuse> Eppure è una cosa che faccio da anni, quindi a regola so farla, almeno con vista e 7
<Giuse> Un'altra cosa
<glpiana> Giuse, oki, ti fda errore, ma che errore?
<Giuse> Forse devo disattivare il secure boot dal bios?
<TaLaDo> Giuse potresti dire che errore ti da?
<Giuse> Dunque
<Giuse> Una volta instalato e accedo con l'opzione ubuntu, viene fuori una schermata nera, con scritto che vi è l'errore e inserire il disco di riprisitino oppure scegliere esc
<Giuse> Però aspetta
<TaLaDo> -.-
<Giuse> non è la solita schermata nera che con le frecce vai giu e su
<TaLaDo> Giuse il disco di ripristino si riferisce a win quindi
<Giuse> certo si riferisce a win
<TaLaDo> allora che ci azzecca ubuntu?
<Giuse> Questo errore me lo da quando klikko per accedere a ubuntu
<Giuse> senti ti spiego
<TaLaDo> Giuse secondo me hai fatto casini nell'installazione
<Giuse> Una volta installato tutto sceglo l'opzione ubuntu, esce la schermata nera dove dice di inserire il disco di ripristino a causa dell'errore, poi esco e accedo tranquillamente a windows
<Giuse> accedo
<Giuse> adesso che ho fatto, dunque
<Giuse> o disinstallato tutto, ed ho scaricato nuovamente l'ISO ubuntu
<Giuse> però ancora non ho installato nulla
<Giuse> che mi consigliate?
<Giuse> io lo voglio ubuntu a tutti i costi
<akis24> Giuse: è il secure bot che ti crea prb segui qui  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4310838
<Giuse> allora sopra avevo detto bene
<Giuse> allora lo disattivo
<Giuse> io ci avevo pensato, però prima di agire cercavo un consiglio
<akis24> Giuse:  se leggi meglio ancora .. prima di reinstallare
<Giuse> prima di masterizzare, disattivo il secure boot
<Giuse> ragazzi grazie per tutto, vi faccio sapere come è andata non appena ho fatto. ciao e buona giornata, a piu tardi
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<ENZOFER> ciao a tutti
<ENZOFER> sapete come si fa ad avere la classica voce "formatta" nel menu contestuale del mouse tasto dx?
<rosky> ciao a tutti  come posso trovare dei driver mancanti ? io ho un eee pc  asus 1011cx
<jester-> rosky: quali mancano
<rosky> scheda grafica temo dato che non mi da una luminosità corretta nello schermo e a lui risulta al massimo
<rosky> come mi consigli di intervenire?
<rosky> perchè in queste condizioni e adir poko inutilizzabile
<rosky> vabbè  rimetterò windows grazie cmq
<jester-> rosky: spe
<jester-> un po di pazienza, uno ruba il tempo al suo lavoro
<rosky> pure io sono a lavoro
<rosky>  e sto sistema lo devo mettere  a un cliente  io  non mo occupo molto di questi sistemi freee
<jester-> non è che puoi piantare li certe cose per farti i cazzi tuoi, un minuto
<jester-> rosky: apri un terminale
<rosky> fatto
<jester-> rosky: gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<rosky> ok
<jester-> rosky: cerca questa riga:GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash
<jester-> rosky: diventa cosi GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor"
<akis24> giorno
<rosky> si trovata
<jester-> modifica e salva
<rosky> mi fido non e ch poi le faccio qualche casino?
<jester-> rosky: fatto?
<rosky> si
<jester-> rosky: sudo update-grub e poi riavvia
<rosky>  ma non cambia un .... devo dire
<rosky> ok
<darioromanista> salve, temo di aver fatto un casino, c'è qualcuno che ha il kernel 3.5???
<darioromanista> può dare uname -r e mi dice qual'è l'ultima versione ?
<darioromanista> ovviamente se lo ha aggiornato
<glpiana> darioromanista, a quanto vedo su ubuntu packages è 3.5.0.27.43
<darioromanista> ok perfetto grazie
<darioromanista> perchè mi si era impallato il pc mentre faceva l'aggiornamento del kernel
<darioromanista> e volevo vedere se era andato a buon fine o meno
<darioromanista> grazi3
<glpiana> darioromanista, nel dubbio dai nel terminale: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<darioromanista> ok grazie.. a cosa serve??
<glpiana> darioromanista, se ha lasciato qualcosa di non configurato lo mette a posto
<ilfabri> ciao a tutti, volevo chiedervi un aiuto volante, se possibile. Si può creare una uscita video "virtuale"? Ho un eeePc con monitor 800x480 e vorrei controllarlo da remoto con una risoluzione superiore. Si può fare? Grazie
<davide_> giorno, sono sempre io che chied oaiuto , in azineda ho 2 pc un ocon windos 7 enavigo bene, l'altro con ubuntyu 12.10 non riesco più a navigare, prima ci riuacivo mi hanno detto che è stato messo il NAt, come risolvo
<davegarath> davide_: ma con quello dove ora non navighi, dopo che hanno "messo il nat" con un altro os navighi ?
<davide_> si con un altro navigo, solo con ubuntu non riesco
<jester-> davide_: il nat lo fa il rutter
<jester-> o il server aziendale
<enzotib> davide_, se usi dhcp non dovresti notare la differenza
<jester-> enzotib: a meno che il sysadmin abbia bloccato gli ip
<davegarath> bah se parlava di nat magari nattano solo determinati ip che sono abilitati ad uscire
<davegarath> il resto ovviamente non va
<jester-> eh
<jester-> causa invece di lavorare si va su faccebucco
<jester-> & co
<sbj> ciao
<sbj> ce qualcuno che po aiutarmi perfavore?
<OverMe> chiedi, chi sa ti aiuta
<sbj> ho appena installato ubuntu server 12.10
<sbj> ma non mi va la rete
<vlt> sbj: DHCP?
<sbj> si
<OverMe> l'ip ti viene assegnato?
<sbj> invece di IP ce il mask credo
<OverMe> ?
<sbj> mi fa vedere indirizio inet6: fe80:225....
<sbj> non il iP
<andreamonti> hello
<andreamonti> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<sbj> sai xkè OverMe ?
<glpiana> !aiuto | andreamonti
<ubot-it> andreamonti: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<OverMe> sbj, quello è l'indirizzo ipv6
<OverMe> sbj, hai modificato qualcosa?
<sbj> non ho modificato niente
<OverMe> prova a dare un ip manuale
<OverMe> (cibo, a dopo)
<sbj> ok grazie ci provero
<c1p8> hello folks
<colorlogic> Dalla live funziona tutto bene, sapendo che son un neofita potreste dirmi cosa posso fare per ovviare all'inconveninte? premetto che Ubuntu 12.10 è installato su chiavetta usb 2.0. grazie
<colorlogic> buongiorno, ho un problema:durante un aggiornamento di ubuntu 12.10 si è bloccato il sistema (non so se il problema era la polvere nel case, c'erano diversi riavvi in passato quindi ieri ho smontato tutto e pulito per bene, o se per il fatto di aver cancellato dei programmi che non mi interessavano) al riavvio pultroppo ilpuntatore rimane visibile e fermo nella schermata ma non si muove  la tastiera invece funziona normalmente
<colorlogic> scusate i post andrebbero letti al contrario.
<glpiana> colorlogic, puoi aprire un temrinale o passare in console con ctrl+alt+f1
<glpiana> colorlogic, dopodichè scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<colorlogic> e questo risolverebbe il problema? (ora sono a lavoro e non ho il pc con me).
<glpiana> colorlogic, questo riconfigura i pacchetti che non sono configurati e se sono loro la causa del problema potrebbe risolverlo. poi ti dirò, non ho con me la sfera di cristallo e non posso dirti di più :D
<davide_> scusate ero a pranzo, mi saper aiutare
<colorlogic> grazie tante glpiana, stamattina ho dato un occhiata a diversi post di cursori lampeggianti o schermi che si congelavano e queta mi è nuova. Una domanda comunque eventualmente se non funziona il tuo suggerimento posso sempre dalla live smontare la partizione fare fsck e poi rimontare ? o non cambierebbe niente ?
<glpiana> colorlogic, beh, un check del disco puoi anche farlo, ma non necessariamento porta a qaulcosa. se si è bloccato durante un aggiornamento potrebbe tornare utile anche dare più volte il comando che ti ho suggerito, sempre che tu visualizzi qualcosa quando lo dai
<colorlogic> e se invece uso il comando sudo fsck -yv/dev/sdaX (con X nome partizione di boot) ripara anche eventuali errori (che sicuramente ci sono) ?
<glpiana> colorlogic, son poco pratico di fsck, io lo farei da interfaccia grafica da live
<glpiana> anche perchè puoi farlo solo con filesystem smontato
<colorlogic> va bene grazie dell'aiuto
<davide_> devo cambiare qualche parametro in qulche file per andare in internet da pc aziendale
<glpiana> davide_, sono giorni che fai la stessa domanda. per altro non hai mai risposto alla mia: hai impostato su ubuntu la connessione ad internet con gli stessi parametri che hai su windows?
<davide_> chiedo scusa ma lavoro, cmq si impostati
<glpiana> davide_, hai impostato come ip un ip di una macchina non collegata al momento?
<davide_> ipv4 si
<glpiana> davide_, ce l'hai davanti sto pc adesso?
<davegarath> davide_: te l'avevo chiesto prima ma non ho ancora capito se: 1) il pc che non va ha un altro sistema operativo 2) se così fosse con l'altro sistema operativo va in rete
<davide_> si
<davegarath> davide_: a chi stai rispondendo ?
<glpiana> davide_, apri un terminale e scrivi: ping -c3 www.google.it
<davide_> tutti e due
<davegarath> davide_: nell'altro os l'ip è stato messo statico ( a mano ) o dinamico ( assegnato dal server tramite dhcp ) ?
<davide_> dinamico
<davide_> glpiana: fatto , mi dice unknow host.www.google.it
<glpiana> davide_, non puoi aver messo ip dinamico. se lo hai fatto non hai impostato correttamente la connessione
<davide_> no è statico indirizzo ipv4, netmask, gatewaj, dns server
<glpiana> vabeh, deciditi
<davide_> perchè dinamico son navigo
<Guest86397> Ciao, sto cercando info per il dual boot tra ubuntu 12.04.2 64bit e W8 64bit su un asus zeenbook...
<davide_> dinamico slo ocn windows 7 e navigo, con ubuntu su chiavetta è satico, ma non navigo lo stesso dinamico
<adam__1> ciao, ho un problema con una usb che non viene riconosciuta dal sistema, fino a ieri andava... ho provato a lanciare lsusb ma niente nemmeno li
<glpiana> adam__1, inserisic la chiavetta e nel terminale scrivi: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> !paste | adam__1
<ubot-it> adam__1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<adam__1> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5692212/
<glpiana> adam__1, ora dammi l'output del comando: mount
<adam__1> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5692215/
<glpiana> adam__1, scrivi: sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt
<adam__1> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5692223/
<glpiana> adam__1, ristacca la chiavetta, riattaccala e ridai: dmesg | tail
<adam__1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5692226/
<glpiana> adam__1, la disconnette. è collegata direttamente al pc o è collegata ad un hub o come si chaima?
<adam__1> direttamente al pc
<glpiana> adam__1, se hai altre porte usb provale
<adam__1> cambia se la attacco dietro alla scheda madre?
<glpiana> adam__1, prova
<adam__1> ho provato ora, fa una cosa stranissima... se la stacco di poco dalla porta usb parte tutto, farà poco contatto
<adam__1> glpiana, grazie mile lo stesso
<davide_> come faccio, ci devo rinunciare
<glpiana> davide_, a questo punto fossi in te chiederei delucidazioni all'IT della tua azienda
<davide_> grazie cmq..dell aiuto
<DoctorD90> hello to anyone :P ho un little little problem.....allora...ho installato lubuntu, ed ho una stupid chiavetta dgtv che funziona SOLO con windows, la casa non ha rilasciato nulla per linux....ho cercato ma ho trovato me-tv for GNOME....ora, se lo installo su lubuntu, ho qualche sorta d problema dato ke lubuntu usa xdfe (o come è essa la sigla)? grz in anticipo
<Esprimo11> salve
<Esprimo11> ciao
<onebitxajax> Esprimo11: ciao
<Esprimo11> salve
<onebitxajax> riciao
<onebitxajax> Esprimo11: e' un canale IRC non sempre ce gente al pc :)
<Esprimo11> scusa,volevo chiedere una cosa,è possibilie avere word su ubuntu 12.10 ? word con formato doc.
<Esprimo11> ?
<onebitxajax> libreoffice e' un softwar che li gestisce tranquillamente
<onebitxajax> ed e' gia incluso in ubuntu
<Esprimo11> si lo sò,ma non ha le stesse funzionalità di word,quindi si può installare word su ubuntu ?
<Esprimo11> lo sò che c'è
<onebitxajax> Esprimo11: la risposta e' si
<Esprimo11> e come
<Esprimo11> ?
<onebitxajax> aspetta la mia risposa era alla domanda di prima
<onebitxajax> libreoffice e' considerato da tanti migliore di word
<onebitxajax> perche vorresti installare word?
<onebitxajax> che funzionalita mancano?
<Esprimo11> perchè con word devo lavorarci con il mio lavoro,e il mio capo mi ha obbligato di mettermelo
<onebitxajax> ah ecco
<onebitxajax> io vedo possibili 3 soluzioni
<Esprimo11> ecco
<onebitxajax> 1) usare wine
<onebitxajax> 2) usare virtual box
<onebitxajax> 3) installare windows a parte per il lavoro
<Esprimo11> e come si fà ?
<Esprimo11> installare windows su ubuntu
<Esprimo11> facendo metà
<onebitxajax> !wine | Esprimo11 questa prima soluzione
<ubot-it> Esprimo11 questa prima soluzione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<onebitxajax> !vitualbox | questa seconda soluzione
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'vitualbox'
<onebitxajax> grrrr
<Esprimo11> ok,ma se voglio fare la terza come si fà ?
<onebitxajax> Esprimo11: devi installare windows, mai fatto prima?
<Esprimo11> no
<Esprimo11> ???
<onebitxajax> attualmente sei con il mitico linux ubuntu?
<Esprimo11> si l'ultimo 12.10 ubuntu
<onebitxajax> vediamo lo stato del tuo hd
<Esprimo11> ok
<onebitxajax> Esprimo11: apri terminale, e digita questi comandi
<onebitxajax> Esprimo11: sudo gparted
<onebitxajax> e fai screen cosi vedo come e' messo il tuo hd
<onebitxajax> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Esprimo11> ok ora lo faccio
<onebitxajax> carica l'immagine e metti uqi il link
<Esprimo11> dice che non c'è questo comando
<onebitxajax> Esprimo11: sudo apt-get install gparted -y
<onebitxajax> Esprimo11: poi sudo gparted
<Esprimo11> sudo apt-get install gparted -y adesso stà facendo questo comando
<onebitxajax> ok
<onebitxajax> Esprimo11: cmq quello che ti aspetta e' questo
<onebitxajax> creare una partizione per windows, installare windows, masterizzare ubuntu su pen usb, ripristinare boot di ubuntu. E sei apposto
<Esprimo11> e come faccio lo screen
<onebitxajax> tasto stamp pdella tastiera
<onebitxajax> tasto stamp della tastiera
<Esprimo11> la foto te lo messa
<onebitxajax> !image | Esprimo11 devi caricarla qui
<ubot-it> Esprimo11 devi caricarla qui: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Esprimo11> senti lascia stare ciao
<onebitxajax> ciao
<akis24> ciao
<eugenio> salve a tutti, sto copiando dei file da una directory ad un HD esterno, non vedo più la finestra 'operazione sui dati' con l'avanzamento
<eugenio> dimenticavo: sono su gnome
<onebitxajax> eugenio: forse ha finito
<eugenio> onebitxajax, ahimè no
<eugenio> onebitxajax, compaiono le cartelle copiate pian piano
<onebitxajax> in a destra dovvresti avere il sistema di notifiche forse e' nascosta li la finestra
<onebitxajax> alto a *
<eugenio> onebitxajax, non vedo le notifiche
<eugenio> però ora che mi ci fai pensare era apparso qualcosa stamani in alto a dx
<eugenio> devo averlo chiuso...
<onebitxajax> avvrebbe smesso la copia
<eugenio> onebitxajax, come si fa ariattivare?
<onebitxajax> se sta macinando vuoldire che o si e' chiusa da sola
<onebitxajax> o e' nascosta
<onebitxajax> non saprei stavo pensando
<onebitxajax> eugenio: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1924417
<onebitxajax> eugenio:  It's relatively simple, in Nautilus you can close a file transfer dialog if it's in your way - it will be minimized to the system tray (top-right if running Gnome 2). It's a little icon with a folder and I think a cursor, if you click on it, there's an option "Show file copy dialog."
<onebitxajax> eugenio: e' nel sistem tray
<DoctorD90> onebitxajax, scusami, sto cercando da ore, ma forse sono arrivato ora alla soluzione; ho una penna dgtv per pc, software winzoz; hocercato ed ho trovato questo:
<DoctorD90> http://www.hauppauge.com/site/support/linux.html    che mi rimanda a http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge
<eugenio> onebitxajax, dov'è il system try
<DoctorD90> il mio modello è la HVR 900H; dalla pagina del modello (http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV-HVR-900H) però mi sembra di capire che non esiste un driver per gestirla
<DoctorD90> la deduzione è giusta, o sono io che non ho capito :) ?
<onebitxajax> eugenio: alto a destra, comunque controla nella finestra di nautilus. io purtroppo uso kde
<onebitxajax> DoctorD90: asep vedo
<DoctorD90> ho provato a far partire me-tv, ma non trova canali, ho compilato il sorgente di w_scan ma mi dice questo: main:3228: FATAL: ***** NO USEABLE TERRESTRIAL CARD FOUND. *****  Please check wether dvb driver is loaded and verify that no dvb application (i.e. vdr) is running.
<DoctorD90> sisi, vai sereno :) tanto lo sai che qui io ci campo xD quindi vai sereno :) grazie mille
<DoctorD90> ora provo kaffeine nelfrattempo
<onebitxajax> DoctorD90: premetto che non ho mai usato schede tv, e quindi ti tocchera aspettare uno dei mitici
<onebitxajax> vedo i link e ti dico cosa penso
<DoctorD90> sisi grz :)
<DoctorD90> da quello ke mi ha scritto wscan m pare di capire che non c'è o il driver, o un programma; ora se manca il driver, mi pare di aver capito ke per la 900H non esista, e quello della 900 non va bene. se manca un programma, allora sono sempre io ke toppo da qualche parte xP
<onebitxajax> DoctorD90: il link dice che e' supprotata
<onebitxajax> DoctorD90: Bus powered, model 66009, TM6010 based, no analoge audio
<DoctorD90> ma a me serve il digitale terreste, che mi pare dica che non c'è
<cristian> ciao
<onebitxajax> DoctorD90: l'errore dice che nn trova l'hardware, vuoldire che nn ti riconosce la card
<DoctorD90> The DVB-T demodulator in that device currently has no driver support under Linux
<DoctorD90> dvb driver is loaded  <<< l'ho pensato anche io T_T
<onebitxajax> DoctorD90: http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge cera la parola WinTV-HVR-900H , dice che ce il digitale ma nn l'audio analogico
<DoctorD90> me-tv fa la scansione, ma non trova NULLA XD m pare difficle..almeno rai o mediaset ke sono comunque quelli più forti come portante DOVREBBE vederli..ma nulla
<DoctorD90> ah ok
<DoctorD90> allora la seconda parte si riferisce evidentemente ad un altro modello.
<DoctorD90> si ma allora io dove lo trovo il driver per sta cosetta?
<DoctorD90> xD
<onebitxajax> questo nn saprei :°°°°°°°D
<onebitxajax> meglio aspettare qualche mitico
<DoctorD90> http://www.hauppauge.com/site/support/linux.html <<< qui mi pare mi dia dei *.so da compilare, ma non so se sono quelli xD
<onebitxajax> DoctorD90: pasta sudo lshw
<DoctorD90> agli ordini!
<DoctorD90> (che fa? XD)
<onebitxajax> DoctorD90: ti mostra tutto il tuo hardware, cosi vediamo cosa hai
<DoctorD90> ah ok xD preparati a piangere xD
<onebitxajax> DoctorD90: e cerchiamo l'hardware specifico per te
<onebitxajax> DoctorD90: veramente preparati te, perche io sono piu noob di te :°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°D
<DoctorD90> xD
<DoctorD90> era echo 'sudo lshw' >> file ??
<davide_> exit
<davide_> cia..ciao
<onebitxajax> DoctorD90: era sudo lshw >> file
<DoctorD90> lol vabbè fatto xD
<DoctorD90> http://pastebin.com/E1Ebk5fR
<DoctorD90> hai tempo 24 per vederlo u.u poi si cancella xD
<onebitxajax> vediamo cosa hai
<onebitxajax> mmmmmm sembra che nn ci sia
<onebitxajax> DoctorD90: e''' attaccata la card?
<DoctorD90> zizi
<onebitxajax> DoctorD90: usb?
<DoctorD90> anzi sia in me-tv che kaffeine mi da questa come card inserita: ....aspe ke finsica la rice3rca xP
<DoctorD90> si usb
<onebitxajax> DoctorD90: pastebinna sudo lsusb
<DoctorD90> pendrive WinTV-HVR 900H Hauppauge
<DoctorD90> subito
<DoctorD90> onebitxajax, http://pastebin.com/E1Ebk5fR (stesso di prima, basta ke aggiorni nel caso lo hai ancora)
<rosky_> raga posso fare una domanda?
<akis24> rosky: falla senza chiedere
<onebitxajax> mmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<DoctorD90> onebitxajax, come dispositivo nei programmi aperti mi da: Zarlink ZL10353 DVB-T
<rosky_> raga devo vedere se posso cambiare la ram del mio eee pc asus 1011cx  secondo voi si può?  sapete  la manovra giusta per smontarlo?
<akis24> rosky_:  cerca su google qui è solo per supporto su ubuntu
<onebitxajax> rosky_: 1)leggi garanzia, 2) leggi manule 3) prendi cacciavite, apri coperchio, smonti e monti
<onebitxajax> DoctorD90: nn saprei come far venir fuolri il numero di serie, e la versione del firmware
<DoctorD90> http://linuxtv.org/pipermail/linux-dvb/2008-January/022662.html
<DoctorD90> ???
<rosky_> 1 garanzia non essere problema XD   2  non ci sono viti per smontarlo sul retro quindi  volessi iniziare non so da dove
<onebitxajax> DoctorD90: pastebinna sudo lsusb -v
<DoctorD90> sto già facendo XD
<onebitxajax> rosky_: marca e modello?
<rosky_> asus eee pc 1011 cx
<Serpico> ciao
<DoctorD90> onebitxajax, aggiorna :)
<onebitxajax> rosky_: guarda e impara https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBnDs1TPWUU
<onebitxajax> DoctorD90: ooooooook ci siamo
<onebitxajax> DoctorD90: e google lo hai consultato? :D
<akis24> rosky_: Se sulla scatola non trovi la scritta ON BOARD, la ram è su slot
<onebitxajax> DoctorD90: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=376287
<rosky_> questo e il 1015 cx che e diverso il lato posteriore
<onebitxajax> DoctorD90: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=3742733
<onebitxajax> DoctorD90: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1378689
<DoctorD90> sotto cosa li hai trovait? XD
<DoctorD90> hahaha....so sfigato nelle ricerche xD ok xD
<akis24> rosky_:  e sopratutto al max supporta 2 giga d iram
<akis24> ram*
<rosky_> si ma infatti 2 giga mi servono puoiche
<rosky_>  anche se ho ubuntu sopra
<DoctorD90> il secondo link nn m si apre xP
<akis24> rosky_: hai letto che ho scritto sopra ?
<rosky_>  non gira fulidissimo come vorrei
<akis24> rosky_: Se sulla scatola non trovi la scritta ON BOARD, la ram è su slot
<akis24> rosky_:  basta guardare cosi sai prima senza smontare
<rosky_> a cosi le do una pulita dalla polvere nel mentre dato che sono un pò fissato
<rosky_>  il fisso lo smonto interamente ongi 3 settimane
<jester->  free -m per vedere la ram installata in mb
<Ryccardo> ammesso che il kernel la rilevi giusta ;)
<gatewayHelp> buonasera
<gatewayHelp> cerco aiuto per la configurazione gateway
<gatewayHelp> ho usato questo comando ma invano
<gatewayHelp> route add default gw 192.168.4.144
<gatewayHelp> ma sono connesso senza però navigare
<Ryccardo> dovrebbe essere giusto (non ricordo se vada usato da root, mi pare di sì)
<gatewayHelp> non devo metterci wlan0 finale?
<jester-> gatewayHelp: metti la rete in dhcp
<gatewayHelp> come?
<jester-> gatewayHelp: click sull'icona di retre nella tary-->modifica rete
<Ryccardo> è opzionale, se non dici la scheda di rete vale per tutte
<jester-> modifica--ipv4--> dhcp
<Ryccardo> oppure `dhclient iwl0`
<gatewayHelp> @Ryccardo ok grz mille
<jester-> iw10 ,ai visto
<jester-> mai
<Ryccardo> è la scheda ovviamente
<gatewayHelp> ho anche fatto la stessa cosa con edit connection
<Ryccardo> le intel del 2008 andavano con quel nome
<jester-> gatewayHelp: eh si da edit connection
<jester-> gatewayHelp: wifi o cavo
<gatewayHelp> ho impostato su manual
<jester-> gatewayHelp: va su dhcp se non vuoi tribolare
<gatewayHelp> e ho messo un ip  la subnet e il gateway
<jester-> gatewayHelp: coerenti con quello del router?
<jester-> i gw è ip del router
<jester-> ip scheda deve essere coerente
<jester-> in dhcp si arrangia nat
<gatewayHelp> allora nella rete in cui sono siccome dovrei essere abilitato per mac il sistemista mi ha dato il gateway
<gatewayHelp> mi sto collegando ad una wireless
<jester-> gatewayHelp: sicuro che la wifi funzi a dovere?
<gatewayHelp> sono adesso collegato alla medesima!!!!!
<gatewayHelp> però purtroppo ho dovuto riswitchare a windows "£!$%!£$%"£%"£$
<jester-> gatewayHelp: quindi la rete funza, dov'è i problema
<gatewayHelp> quindi la pw e il gteway sono quelli
<gatewayHelp> ho fatto add e aggiunto un record con ip/subnet masck/gw
<jester-> gatewayHelp: sbagliato
<Ryccardo> già
<gatewayHelp> devo metterlo in dhcp?
<jester-> devi fare da network manager
<Ryccardo> route di fatto è solo per il gateway
<gatewayHelp> route serve per cambiare uno esistente solamente?
<jester-> gatewayHelp: ip del gw?
<Ryccardo> ifconfig per ip e mask (che peraltro adesso c'è un programma più moderno)
<jester-> gatewayHelp: ip del gw?
<gatewayHelp> 192.168.4.144
<jester-> gatewayHelp: che ip hai assegnato alla scheda
<Ryccardo> ma se con windows ti funziona, perché non segnarti la configurazione che va e poi ricopiarla?
<jester-> edve essere 192.168.4.xxx
<jester-> deve
<jester-> ma piu comodo di dhcp non c'è se per qualche motivo non ti serve ip statico
<gatewayHelp> ma nada
<gatewayHelp> ho fatto 2 test in uno mi sono assegnato 192.168.4.200 e nell'altro 192.168.4.100
<gatewayHelp> certo che ho copiato i dati da win
<jester-> 192.168.4.200 se è gia presente in rete fa conflitto
<gatewayHelp> jester quindi devo impostare  no manuale?
<Ryccardo> beh, se c'è un server dhcp in rete perché non sfruttarlo
<jester-> gatewayHelp: prova a impostare dhcp solo indirizzi
<gatewayHelp> invece di manuale dici?
<jester-> gatewayHelp: in ever dns metti: 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<gatewayHelp> è il value di default?
<jester-> gatewayHelp: dhcp solo indirizzi
<jester-> gatewayHelp: in sever dns metti: 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<jester-> gatewayHelp: e fa vedere cosa risponde il comando cat /etc/network/interfaces metti nel paste
<jester-> !paste | gatewayHelp
<ubot-it> gatewayHelp: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gatewayHelp> "dhcp solo indirizzi" intendi la voce del menu o che devo metterl'indirizzo?e
<jester-> gatewayHelp: leggi quello che ti scrive o trolli
<jester-> ?
<gatewayHelp> si leggo ora
<jester-> leggi sopra e fai
<mettiu> come installo google earth su ubuntu 12.10 ?
<gatewayHelp> sudo apt-get install goog
<gatewayHelp> e premi tab
<gatewayHelp> e completi con ggogle-earth scrito più o meno così
<gatewayHelp> (premi tab 2-3 volte)
<jester-> non è piu nei repo, scarica il deb da gogol
<gatewayHelp> sudo dpkg -i "nome_del_file_che_scaricherai.deb"
<jester-> c'è googleearth-package  che eseguito scarica e fa i deb ma non vale la pena
<gatewayHelp> ok
<gatewayHelp> nel senos che ti mette una versione più vecchia?
<mettiu> ho appena installato gimp!!! due secondi e già funziona meraviglioso
<gatewayHelp> *senos=senso
<Ryccardo> mettiu: eheheh
<mettiu> su queste cose linux ubuntu è fantastico su altre un po meno!!!
<jester-> mettiu: http://www.google.it/intl/it/earth/download/ge/agree.html
<gatewayHelp> jester> prima che riavvio con ubuntu
<gatewayHelp> avendo quindi il gw, devo utilizzare per forza il network manager
<gatewayHelp> ?
<jester-> gatewayHelp: se poi hai una broadcom non andra mai se non si mette il firmware
<jester-> gatewayHelp: e cosa vorresti utilizzare
<Ryccardo> no, ma se hai NM installato ti conviene usare quello
<gatewayHelp> comando da shell
<gatewayHelp> il comando route non è sufficiente?
<jester-> gatewayHelp: cosi lo dai tutte le volte che avvii?
<Ryccardo> non lo salva?
<jester-> gatewayHelp: e 4: metti in dhcp
<Ryccardo> e comunque per tutto il resto c'è /etc/rc.local
<jester-> gatewayHelp: e controlla che in /etc/network/interfaces ci siano solo le 2 righe relative a lo
<mettiu> jester-, parte ubuntu software center esatto ?
<gatewayHelp> quindi anche se funzionasse il coamndo route dovrei dgtarlo ad ogni avvio?
<jester-> mettiu: http://www.google.it/intl/it/earth/download/ge/agree.html
<jester-> lo clicchi e fa il center
<jester-> gatewayHelp: logico
<mettiu> ok
<mettiu> grazie
<Ryccardo> jester-: ah, non c'è più gdebi?
<jester-> Ryccardo: di default no
<gatewayHelp> oppure dovrei agiungere la stringa da qualche parte per renderlo preload automaticamente
<gatewayHelp> ?
<gatewayHelp> tipo in /etc/rc.local come diceva Ryccardo
<gatewayHelp> ?
<Ryccardo> gatewayHelp: ripeto, se usi networkmanager ci pensa lui a rifarlo ad ogni avvio… comunque c'è /etc/rc.local anche se mi pare ci sia un modo più corretto per le impostazioni di rete
<jester-> Ryccardo: trolla, lasaperd
<gatewayHelp> no
<jester-> !troll
<ubot-it> Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<jester-> sei proprio tu vè
<gatewayHelp> si sn un pò accavallate le vostre righe all'inizio
<jester-> ma va
<gatewayHelp> Inutile che ti dico cosa mi è chiaro, faccio prima a dirti cosa non mi del tutto chiaro (considerando che non ho una VM avanti per vederlo, devo quidni riavviare il pc e da grub selezionare ubuntu)
<jester-> gatewayHelp: prendi nota di quanto ti abbiamo scritto almen o 3 voltr
<jester-> e
<gatewayHelp> l'ip del gw dv va messo in dhcp?
<gatewayHelp> babb provo a mettere in dhcp l'ip del gw
<jester-> lol
<gatewayHelp> grazie per ora, see you next time
<gatewayHelp> bye
<mettiu> ciao come installo una stampante di rete su ubuntu 12.10?
<Serpico> mettiu: che marca?
<Cristian> jester-: confermi che l'operazione va eseguita sensa interfaccia grafica?
<jester-> Cristian: de gustibus
<mettiu> samsung
<mettiu> Serpico,
<Serpico> mettiu: ha la porta di rete?
<Cristian> jester-: ma spostando la home in un disco normale si perde un po in prestazioni giusto?
<Cristian> scusa le domande
<mettiu> Serpico,
<mettiu> si, è collegata in rete.
<mettiu> in pratica il pc è inrete e la stampante anche
<mettiu> ubuntu 12.10
<Serpico> mettiu: che modello?
<mettiu> samsung SCX-4725FN
<jester-> Cristian: se ssd guadagni rispetto a hd
<jester-> Cristian: ma mi pare meglio mtterci / su ssd
<Cristian> infatti il sistema è istallato su ssd
<Cristian> ma la home andra su disco meccanico
<Cristian> allora per il momento lascio cosi e prendero un ssd  piu capiente
<jester-> Cristian: è giusto
<Serpico> mettiu: allora: vai quihttp://www.samsung.com/us/support/owners/product/SCX-4725FN
<Cristian> grazie jester-
<mettiu> Serpico, si ci sono poi ?
<Serpico> mettiu: in basso troverai "Unified Driver (Driver) (ver.3.00.65) "
<jester-> Cristian: su home user ci vanno i dati
<mettiu> Serpico, si
<Serpico> mettiu: scarica il file
<jester-> non avvia una cippa dal i
<mettiu> ok scaricato Serpico
<mettiu> poi ?
<Serpico> mettiu: decomprimi e  con il terminale vai nella cartella che ottieni
<mettiu> Serpico, non sono capace di spostarmi nel temrnilae
<Serpico> mettiu: allora vai con tuo gestore di finestra
<mettiu> ok poi ?
<Serpico> mettiu: usi ubuntu?
<mettiu> si 12.10
<Serpico> mettiu: quindi non kubuntu
<mettiu> ubuntu
<Serpico> mettiu: dammi un secondo che devo ricordare com'è in gnome :D
<Serpico> mettiu: avvio il pc con gnome faccio prima :D
<Serpico> mettiu: allora nel menù vai c'è posizione clicca li
<Serpico> copia la posizione
<Serpico> apri il terminale e dai cd + la posizione
<Serpico> (quindi incolla)
<Gian_> ciao a tutti!!! è la prima volta che mi affaccio al mondo linux e sto per installare UBUNTU 12.04 sul mio netbook con W7 ultimate già installato. ho partizionato l'HD in 2 unità: C con Windows 34gb e D per i dati 115gb; Voglio avere la possibilità di tenere entrambi i sistemi operativi e scegliere all'avvio. Posso installare UBUNTU sulla partizione D senza avere problemi?
<mettiu> scrivo solo cd senza il piu
<Serpico> mettiu: si cd + incolla
<jester-> Gian_: why 12,04
<Serpico> mettiu: copia qui cosa ti compare
<Serpico> se è di una riga ovviamente
<mettiu> cd /home/pc2/Scrivania/cdroot
<Gian_> Jester: ho letto in giro che è una buona versione stabile e facile da usare...
<mettiu> poi dopo cd root ce una cartella linux e poi dopo ancora ce dentro altre cartelle tip o386
<Serpico> mettiu: va bene così dai invio al terminale
<mettiu> Serpico, fatto
<Serpico> mettiu: dai sudo autorun4
<mettiu> mi dice comando non trovato
<mettiu> scusa non avevo messo il dai
<mettiu> adesso mi da una lista
<Serpico> mettiu: copia e incolla in  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/ e dammi il link
<Gian_> ciao a tutti!!! è la prima volta che mi affaccio al mondo linux e sto per installare UBUNTU 12.04 sul mio netbook con W7 ultimate già installato. ho partizionato l'HD in 2 unità: C con Windows 34gb e D per i dati 115gb; Voglio avere la possibilità di tenere entrambi i sistemi operativi e scegliere all'avvio. Posso installare UBUNTU sulla partizione D senza avere problemi?
<mettiu> Serpico, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5692809/
<Serpico> mettiu: dai ls e copia e incolla sempre nel sito di prima
<mibofra> Gian_, si certo, ma non pensare neanche ad un nome (D), tanto win non legge le partizioni ext4
<mibofra> o 3 o 2
<mibofra> viceversa si, ubuntu legge le partizioni NTFS
<mibofra> Gian_, avvia l'installazione di ubuntu
<mettiu> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5692822/
<mettiu> Serpico,
<mibofra> poi te lo chide lui stesso se installare il sistema accanto ad un altro e quanto spazio dare all'uno e all'altro
<mibofra> ciao mettiu , sono tornato ora ma vedo che con Serpico lavorate da un po
<mibofra> che problema ti ritrovi?
<mettiu> mibofra, devo installare una stampante di rete samsung su ubuntu 12.10
<Gian_> mibofra: ok, ma quando mi chiede se installarlo a finco a un'altro SO mi chiede anche la destinazione C o D? perchè voglio dedicare 15/20GB a UBUNTU e voglio installarlo in D
<Serpico> mettiu: cd Linux e poi dai ./install.sh
<mibofra> mettiu, che modello è? vedi che i driver proprietari solitamente non sono i migliori
<mibofra> Serpico, visto se ci sono driver open per il modello su openprinting.org?
<mettiu> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5692832/
<mibofra> Gian_, no la destinazione la decide lui ma ti chiede quanto dare ad un sistema e quanto all'altro
<Serpico> mettiu: sudo ./install.sh
<Gian_> mibofra: ok, quindi faccio partire l'installazione senza problemi. non è necessario usare WINDOWS INSTALLER? (http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/install-ubuntu-with-windows)
<mibofra> Gian_, no no
<mibofra> vai tranquillissimo
<mibofra> devi preoccuparti solo dei cali di corrente o della sua mancanza XD
<Serpico> mibofra: lol
<mettiu> Serpico, mi si è aperta una finestra
<mettiu> continuo
<Gian_> mibofra: perfetto ti ringrazio!!! ora mi metto al lavoro... ciao!!
<Serpico> mettiu: segui le indicazioni
<mettiu> unified linux driver insatalled
<mettiu> ok
<Serpico> mettiu: copia e incolla
<Serpico> mettiu: copiato e incollato in  pastebin?
<mettiu> Serpico, funziona
<mibofra> mettiu, per curiosità...
<mibofra> http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Samsung/Samsung-SCX-472x
<mibofra> bastava che installassi il deb di questa pagina XD
<enzotib> mettiu, eri tu che chiedevi per keepass qualche giorno fa?
<mibofra> mettiu, se non dovesse stampare bene usa quello
<mettiu> enzotib, si cavolo che memoria!!!!
<enzotib> mettiu, hai risolto?
<mettiu> no
<enzotib> mettiu, io sì, per la lingua, e per l'auto-type globale
<mettiu> aspetta ringrazio Serpico per la stampa, mi piacerebbe vedere e funziona anche per le scansioni
<mettiu> enzotib,
<mibofra> enzotib arriva sempre al momento propizio XD
<mettiu> sai che mi succede in keepass.
<mibofra> sappilo mettiu
<Serpico> mettiu: vai con xsane :D
<mettiu> tra tutti siete proprio dei bei elementi !! eè un complimento.
<Serpico> hahahaha
<mettiu> enzotib, mi succede che mi fa aprire il mio database delle password ma quando inserisco una password mi si blocca il software e devo usare xkill
<mettiu> quindi il problema della lingue e dellautocompletamente vengono dopo
<Serpico> mi sa che ho una domanda io :D
<enzotib> mettiu, se ora stai risolvendo altro, aspetto e poi ne parliamo
<Serpico> l'installazione di ubuntu non mi legge la tabella delle partizioni...azz
<enzotib> Serpico, con cosa non legge, fdisk?
<mettiu> Serpico, riesco a fare le scansioni ? che devo fare ?
<mettiu> si enzotib risolvo questo e poi torno
<Serpico> enzotib: ti spiego sto installando da 0 un sistema vado per installare e mi da che la tabella non va
<enzotib> Serpico, uefi?
<Serpico> mettiu: controlla se hai installato xsane
<mettiu> come devo fare?
<mettiu> Serpico,
<Serpico> mettiu: cercalo insieme agli altri programmi
<Serpico> enzotib: non so se è uefi
<Serpico> enzotib: nella precedente installazione me la leggeva :(
<enzotib> Serpico, e allora no
<mettiu> Serpico, no
<mettiu> non ce
<Serpico> enzotib: il partition manager non lo legge neanche
<jester-> Serpico: sudo parted -l le vede?
<Serpico> mettiu: installalo da repository
<Serpico> jester-: enzotib un sec
<Serpico> jester-: enzotib carico la live
<mettiu> Serpico, non sono capace si un po piu terra terra
<mettiu> Serpico, cmq mi inizia la scansione ma non va avanti !
<mettiu> mi passate imagebin
<Serpico> mettiu: scusa con che programma fai la scansione?
<mettiu> ! imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<mettiu> praticamente in dashbord cerco samsun e trovo SANMSUNG UNIFIED DRIVER CONFIGURATION
<mettiu> POI PASSO in scanner configuration
<Serpico> jester-: enzotib "can't have a partition outside the disk!"
<enzotib> what?!
<Serpico> mettiu: hai selezionato il samsung unified ecc...?
<jester-> Serpico: ??
<mettiu> si ma la scansione mi paerte mi esce un erorre penso quando salva il file
<Serpico> jester-: enzotib invalid partition table - recursive partition on /dev/sr0
<mettiu> datemi imagebin per favore che ti faccio vedere
<Serpico> jester-: enzotib questo mi da se do il parted -l
<mettiu> imagebin !
<enzotib> Serpico, sul cd? sr0 è il cd
<mettiu> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Serpico> mettiu: http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<jester-> Serpico: con sudo parted -elle?
<Serpico> jester-: si..è il cd solo quello mi da
<mettiu> http://imagebin.org/253367
<Serpico> jester-: con parted -l
<jester-> Serpico: sa di hd ciucco o fs a bottane
<jester-> Serpico: sudo parted -l
<mettiu> http://imagebin.org/253368
<mettiu> Serpico, vedi che ce il discorso per far partire la scansione
<fran96> salve
<Serpico> jester-: la cosa bella che  winzozzo parte e
<Serpico> mettiu: sto vedendo un sec :)
<fran96> l'altro ieri ho installato ubuntu 12.10 tramite pennetta usb.. ora volevo come posso disinstallarlo? perchè devo metterlo su un altro pc
<mettiu> si si certo
<Serpico> mettiu: fammi vedere cosa avvii per dare quel problema
<jester-> Serpico: se non vede il disco la tabella è a mignotte
<Serpico> jester-: ho provato con testdisk e lo vede però..
<mettiu> Serpico, guarda nella seconda foto quella con le due finestre grigie
<fran96>  l'altro ieri ho installato ubuntu 12.10 tramite pennetta usb.. ora volevo come posso disinstallarlo? perchè devo metterlo su un altro pc
<Serpico> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5692915
<mettiu> io clicco nella prima finestra grigia il secondo pulsante quello che sembra uno scanner, l'immagine sotto a quella delle stmapante
<jester-> Serpico: hd proprio non lo vede
<jester-> vede il cd
<Serpico> mettiu: l'ho guardata ma non dice il programma per la scansione
<jester-> Serpico: live ubuntu o tarocco
<Serpico> jester-: già :(
<Serpico> jester-: quello è il live cmq
<mettiu> come vuoi facciamo xsane allora
<fran96>  l'altro ieri ho installato ubuntu 12.10 tramite pennetta usb.. ora volevo come posso disinstallarlo? perchè devo metterlo su un altro pc
<Serpico> mettiu: apri il terminale e dai: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xsane -y
<Serpico> jester-: mai usato testdisk?
<jester-> Serpico: nu
<enzotib> !mbr | fran96
<ubot-it> fran96: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<Serpico> jester-: la mia ultima salvezza è andata :D
<fran96> mbr sarebbe?
<fran96> enzotib devo avere perforza un cd?
<enzotib> fran96, oltre a riutilizzare la partizione per altro, devi solo ripristinare il boot loader di windows
<Serpico> jester-: eppure ho ripristinato grub e vede almeno winzozzone
<fran96> uhm e devo seguire la guida data da @ubot-it ?
<enzotib> fran96, anche la stessa pendrive da cui hai installato
<fran96> quindi inserisco la pendrive e cosa faccio ? enzotib
<Serpico> mettiu: che si dice?
<mettiu_> si è bloccato su 100% in attesa degli header
<enzotib> fran96, segui le istruzioni del link
<mettiu_> o meglio non so se è bloccato cmq è fermo li
<Serpico> mettiu: ok attendiamo
<mettiu_> ok  ha fatto, ora ho cercato xsane è mi ha buttato fuori parecchie finsetre che non conoscxo
<fran96> enzotib non la capisco!! perchè la parla di cd...
<Serpico> mettiu: screen
<mettiu_> Serpico,
<mettiu_> ser
<fran96> io lo sapevo che sto cazzooooo di coso mi dava problemi ora devo perforza formattare il pc perchè senza nn lo so fare enzotib
<Serpico> mettiu_: :)
<mettiu_> si
<mettiu_> ci sono
<mettiu_> dimmi
<mettiu_> allora la scansione funziona dal piano
<Serpico> mettiu_: lo screen di quel che ti è comparso così vediamo :)
<mettiu_> http://imagebin.org/253372
<mettiu_> poi funziona anche dall'alimentatore, ma ad esempio se devo scansionare nr 2 fogli il risultato saranno 2 fogli separati, e non ununico documento composto da nr2 fogli questo è comodo per esempio una scansione multipla di 10 o 20 o 30 pagine!
<mettiu_> mi spiego?
<Serpico> mettiu_: non esiste una funzione sulla stampante che te lo fa impostare? sulla mia hp lo fa e non è sto bestione :D
<fran96> enzotib ho seguito la guida ma quando faccio sudo fdisk -1  mi dice opzione non valida "1"
<fran96> ho inserito pure la pendrive
<mettiu_> ok devo guardarci Serpico
<mettiu_> enz per kee pass?
<mettiu_> enzotib,
<enzotib> fran96, è una elle non un uno
<enzotib> (scusate, ero a cena)
<rastazulu> Ringrazio inanzitutto per la collaborazione e l aiuto che sto usufruendo da questo foro,Ubuntu Grazie per esistere! il mio dilemma e questo: vorrei installare un altra disto ubuntu la 12.04.2 su un preinstallato sempre ubuntu piu esattamente su il eeepc 1225c con 12.O4 (per problemi di compatibilita   driver( non so se si puo fare questo collegamento,sul forum,se no avvisatemi e lo tolgo) al momento del installazione mi si presen
<enzotib> mettiu_, allora, spiegami
<mettiu_> keepass parte funziona
<mettiu_> apre il database delle password e me la fa vedere.
<jester-> rastazulu: perchè altra distro ubuntu?
<rastazulu> accedendo a altro vedo sda1(fat 32) 1.8gb dimensione 1820mb utilizzato 1528 mb sda2 (ext4) 316.1gb " 316116mb " 13342mb sda3 (linux swap) " 2134 " 0mb   /de/sda/ ata wdc wd3200bpvt8 (320.1 GB) dove la partizione di ripristino?? per caso e la sda1 da 1.8gb??allora se installo su sda2 non ci dovrebbero essere problemi??  non vorrei toccarla ,anche per questioni di garanzia ho visto su altri forum che dopo una nuova installazione si
<mettiu_> ma non posso salvarle, non mi permette di creare nuove password
<fran96> ok ora provo enzotib mi esce questo : Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sdf1   ?  3224498923  3657370039   216435558+   7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT /dev/sdf2   ?  3272020941  5225480974   976730017   16  FAT16 nascosto /dev/sdf3   ?           0           0           0   6f  Sconosciuto /dev/sdf4        50200576   974536369   462167897    0  Vuoto
<enzotib> mettiu_, strano, dov'è il database? mica è read-only?
<enzotib> !pastebin | fran96
<mettiu_> in rete.
<ubot-it> fran96: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<enzotib> mettiu_, il file delle password è in rete??!!
<mettiu_> enzotib, o meglio mi lascia inserire una password, ma dopo quando faccio per salvare e uscire mi si blocca  emi butta fuori
<jester-> rastazulu: sda1 è un giga e mezzo
<mettiu_> enzotib, si e in rete
<jester-> rastazulu: perchè altra distro ubuntu
<enzotib> mettiu_, una share montata come?
<mettiu_> logicmante protetto da una super ppassword che conosco solo io
<mettiu_> una share montata come?
<mettiu_> che significa scusa
<enzotib> mettiu_, una share samba, ssh, nfs, cosa?
<enzotib> mettiu_, un disco nas?
<enzotib> non so
<fran96> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5692996/
<enzotib> fran96, /dev/sdf
<jester-> sdf?
<jester-> la madonna
<rastazulu> per problemi con aacelerazione video intel su asus eee pc 1225c
<mettiu_> si nas smb
<mettiu_> enzotib,
<fran96> grazie enzotib ora provo ... jester perchè?
<enzotib> mettiu_, prova con un db locale, vediamo se funziona
<jester-> fran96: un disco solo di solito lo vede come sda il secondo come sdb etc etc
<enzotib> mettiu_, e nella stessa dir riesci a creare e modificare files?
<fran96> ora provo ora torno!
<jester-> fran96: e non c'è nessuna partizione linux
<rastazulu> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=554183
<enzotib> forse l'ha già formattata
<jester-> rastazulu: è eeeoc antico?
<jester-> rastazulu: ho un 1000he e va benissimo
<rastazulu> eeepc 1225c nuovo di zecca ubuntu preinstallato  incompatipile
<rastazulu> anche io avevo il 1000h un gioiellino tienitelo stretto
<fran96> enzotib il terminale mi aveva detto dsajdsa(nn ricordo) succesfully qualcosa del genere ho riavviato ma sempre ubuntu mi è rimasto
<rastazulu> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=554183
<fran96> enzotib e ora mi è cambiato da /dev/sdf a dev/sdb
<rastazulu> tornando al mio problema come faccio a essere sicuro che  la partizione di ripristino e sda 1 con certezza ne vale la garanzia
<jester-> rastazulu: eeepc netbook in generale asus e samsung non li fanno piu, mi sa che ti hanno rifilato un fondo di magazzino e di solito  c'è winz oem
<enzotib> fran96, fai vedere l'output completo di sudo fdisk -l?
<jester-> il fatto che ci abbiano messo unbuntu e pure a casso puzza assai
<fran96> enzotib http://paste.ubuntu.com/5693017/
<jester-> rastazulu: se os non va restituiscilo
<enzotib> fran96, /dev/sda
<enzotib> fran96, prima avevi mostrato solo un pezzo, quello sbagliato
<fran96> ok
<fran96> ma quando riavvio tolgo la pendrive?
<fran96> o non serve
<enzotib> fran96, sì, togli
<rastazulu> http://www.asus.com/Notebooks_Ultrabooks/Eee_PC_1225C/ informarsi prima di ripondere grazie
<jester-> rastazulu: sto a quanto dici tu che il sistema ubuntu preinstallato non funza a dovere, poi contento tu contenti tutti
<mettiu_> enzotib, ora non riesco facciamo un altra volta grazie ciao
<rastazulu> ripeto la mia domanda per evitare cancellare la partizione del ripristino prinstallata  come faccio a riconoscerla???
<enzotib> mettiu_, ok
<jester-> rastazulu: usa gparted (editor partizioni) he è grafico
<rastazulu>  vedo sda1(fat 32) 1.8gb dimensione 1820mb utilizzato 1528 mb sda2 (ext4) 316.1gb " 316116mb " 13342mb sda3 (linux swap) " 2134 " 0mb   /de/sda/ ata wdc wd3200bpvt8 (320.1 GB) dove la partizione di ripristino?? per caso e la sda1 da 1.8gb??allora se installo su sda2 non ci dovrebbero essere problemi??
<jester-> rastazulu: di solito la prima o l'ultima partizione, quella piu grossa contiene l'os
<rastazulu> conosco ma non mi dice se he ilripristino
<jester-> rastazulu: la partizione piu grande è l'os le altre sono ripristino e tools anche se dubito che con ubuntu installata il ripristino funzi
<jester-> rastazulu: quindi riduci la partizione grande
<rastazulu> ??????
<fran96> enzotib cavolo sto col cellulare nn mi si carica il aistena operativo all avvio mi dice missing operating system
<jester-> rastazulu: vuoi installare un'altro os linux o sostituire l'attuale
<fran96> vi prego ditemi di no !
<enzotib> fran96, non hai la pendrive?
<fran96> si
<enzotib> fran96, avvia con quella
<rastazulu> e sda3  linux swap anche lei e da cancellare  o valdra per la nuova installazione
<jester-> rastazulu: <jester-> rastazulu: vuoi installare un'altro os linux o sostituire l'attuale
<jester-> rastazulu: se non dici cosa vorresti fare è difficile aiutarti
<fran96> avvio con quella ma quando clicco su silicon power(usb) mi dice invalid partition....
<fran96> noooo vi prego
<enzotib> fran96, cos'è silicon power(usb) ?
<fran96> nome della pennetta usb
<enzotib> fran96, e dove lo vedi?
<fran96> quando avvio mi dice invalid sistem opertiv anche con la pennetta ... premendo f12 boot menu mi compaiono diverse cose tra cui anche il nome della pennetta .. forse sono i dispositivi di memoria? enzotib
<rastazulu> ubuntu preinstallato 12.04 attualmente voglio installare la 12.04.2 per il kernel 3.5
<rastazulu> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=554183
<jester-> rastazulu: facendo gli uograde hai la .2
<jester-> upgrade
<enzotib> fran96, hai un altro pc?
<jester-> rastazulu: il 3.5 ce l'ha la 12.10
<enzotib> devo uscire, a dopo
<rastazulu> ..la differenza sostanziale con la 12.04 sta nel fatto che l'ultimo aggiornamento di Precise monta il 3.5 invece che il 3.2..
<fran96_> scusa enzobit mi si e diaconnesso ero rimasto
<fran96_> a silicon powe
<jester-> rastazulu: la 12.04 non monta il 3.5
<jester-> rastazulu: se ubuntu originale e non un tarocco
<fran96_> cavolo non ci posso credere sono fottuto!! mi dice missing operatice system
<rastazulu> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=554183
<jester-> fran96_: avviando la usb?
<fran96_> come la avvio?
<jester-> <fran96_> cavolo non ci posso credere sono fottuto!! mi dice missing operatice system
<jester-> fran96_: facendo?
<fran96_> disinstallato ubuntu come scritto sulla guida
<fran96_> riavviato e mi dice quello
<renzino> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi???
<jester-> fran96_: hai ripristinato mbr?
<jester-> !qualcuno | renzino
<ubot-it> renzino: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<fran96_> si ho fatto come sulla guida
<rastazulu> allora,scarica direttamente la 12.04.2...la differenza sostanziale con la 12.04 sta nel fatto che l'ultimo aggiornamento di Precise monta il 3.5 invece che il 3.2...facciamo così:scarica l'iso da qui http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download (presta attenzione a selezionare la 12.04.2 TASSATIVAMENTE A 32 BIT) e provala in live!stando alla mia esperienza ti dovrebbe partire unity 2d senza alcun problema!! se così sarà scrivimi di nuovo
<jester-> fran96_: se hai ripristinato facendo msys -w /dev/sda e non sda1 e winz c'è ancora parte
<renzino> come posso fare per ripristinare  win 7? ho fatto la cavolata di installare ubuntu solo.
<jester-> fran96_: ma deve partire sda al boot
<rastazulu> ed e per questo che voglio salvare il ripristimo
<jester-> renzino: cioè hai piallato winz?
<renzino> già
<fran96_> jester e come faccio ti prego aiutami
<jester-> renzino: se hai segato anche la ripristino devi fare un'installazione da dvd
<jester-> fran96_: hai un solo hd?
<jester-> o 2
<renzino> cioè, un dvd di win?
<fran96_> si penso 1 solo
<jester-> renzino: senza ripristino per forza, poi è buono il key che dovresti avere
<renzino> spiegati meglio, non capisco...
<jester-> renzino: se installando ubuntu hai scelto usa tutto il disco ha cancellato la partizione di ripristino
<renzino> si proprio cosi
<fran96_> come faccio jester
<jester-> renzino: qundi devi installare winz da dvd, il serial dovresiti trovarlo sotto la pc se legale
<rastazulu> non lo fatto vorrei sapere come distinguerla
<renzino> si, come faccio?
<jester-> fran96_: è un poratile?
<jester-> poratile
<fran96_> nono
<jester-> renzino: ti procuri un dvd di winz e fai, mi pare si possa anche scaricare la iso da microsoft
<jester-> fran96_: sei da live?
<fran96_> cioe?
<fran96_> stocon il telefono
<renzino> quindi se ho capito:  scarico la iso, faccio il dvd e installo con il seriale sotto il portatile? è cosi?
<jester-> fran96_: la live di ubuntu quella per installare non si avvia?
<jester-> renzino: per forza
<renzino> ok ti ringrazio tanto......
<jester-> renzino: spe
<fran96_> no mi dice proprio missing opersting system anche se ho la pendrive
<jester-> renzino: tanto per essere sicuri vedi il manuale dle pc quale tasto Fx devi pigiare per andare in ripristino se nascosta magari c'è ancora
<jester-> fran96_: e parte la usb?
<renzino> ok, ti ringrazio
<jester-> fran96_: da cd?
<jester-> che magari il pc non ha supporto boot usb
<fran96_> la usb in che senso parte? devo provare da cd?
<jester-> fran96_: se la usb la va no
<fran96_> e io non vedo nnt non parte niente!
<fran96_> con la usb..
<jester-> fran96_: appunto
<fran96_> e quindi cosa devo metter su un cd?
<jester-> fran96_: ma lo hai settato il bios per partire da c o usb?
<jester-> fran96_: cosa hai messo sulla usb
<jester-> !installazone | fran96_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'installazone'
<jester-> !installazione | fran96_
<ubot-it> fran96_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<fran96_> si  jester l installazione
<fran96_> l ho fatta co la stessa usb .. cioe questa
<fran96> scusa jesere mi si e disconnesso dicevi?
<fran96> ti prego aiuto
<cristian> jester-, possibile creare iso di kubuntu istallato con tutti gli aggiornamenti dei programmi
<fran96> oooo
<fran96> aiuroooo
<fran96> help meeee
<cupsZ> buonasera come faccio a vedere se CUPS è avvviato? dovrei installare una stampante
<Ryccardo> controlli se esiste il processo, `pgrep cupsd` se ricordo bene
<cupsZ> mi torna un valore
<Ryccardo> bene, è attivo
<cupsZ> ok thanks
<Valgio63> ciao mibofra
<mibofra> ciao Valgio63
<mibofra> come va?
<Valgio63> cotto. penso che faremo nei prossimi giorni!
<enzotib> !chat | mibofra, che ogni tanto sbaglia canale
<ubot-it> mibofra, che ogni tanto sbaglia canale: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Valgio63> nono, avevamo appuntamento per resuscitaer il mio ubuntu, ma stasera non c'è trippa per gatti, come si dice dalla mie parti!
<enzotib> ah, ok ;)
<mibofra> enzotib, :P
<Valgio63> passo la mano e ci risentiamo domani  o più in la, saluti a tutti.
<mibofra> enzotib, errore tuo questa volta :P
<mibofra> ok Valgio63 ciao
<enzotib> ammetto e mi silenzio
<Valgio63> Notte
<cupsZ> Raga sto leggendo una guida per installare driver di una stampante...ad un certo punto mi chiede di riavviare
<cupsZ> cups
<cupsZ> e si riferisce per chi installa gli rpm cups restart
<cupsZ> mentre per chi installa i .deb (mio caso)
<cupsZ> fare il restart di cupsystem
<cupsZ> ma micaesiste cupsystem?!?
<Ryccardo> c'è uno script in /etc/init.d/ con un nome che si riferisce palesemente a cups (adesso non ce l'ho sotto)
<cupsZ> quindi cè un errore nella guida oppure prima debian aveva cupsystem invece dicups
<cupsZ> ?
<Ryccardo> quindi o fai "/etc/init.d/cups restart" oppure, dall'interfaccia web http://localhost:631 se cambi le impostazioni che vedi subito nel tab admin si riavvia lui
<mibofra> cupsZ, sudo service cupsd restart
<mibofra> :))
<it-39> sera
<cupsZ_> se faccio 'pgrep ccpd' e nn mi esce un numero vuol dire che non è attivo?
<Ryccardo> sì, non c'è nessun processo aperto con quel nome
<cupsZ_> ok
<emanueles93> Buonasera a tutti, volevo chiedere aiuto riguardo un problema sorto da un paio di settimane al quale non riesco a dare una soluzione. Ho istallato Ubuntu 12.10 sul mio Laptop (Asus X59SL) da un paio di mesi. All'inizio tutto bene, poi un paio di settimane fa, volevo scaricare Emacs dal S.C. e, dopo aver inserito la passwd, non partiva il download, dicendomi "tentativo di autenticazione non riuscito. Riprovare". Qualcuno può a
<cupsZ_> HO seguito la guida https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CanonCaptDrv190?action=show&redirect=HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters%2FCanonPrinters%2FCanon_LBP_2900
<cupsZ_> ho la versione 12.10 e ho seguito le istruzioni della 12.04
<cupsZ_> ma non riesco a stampare manco la pagina di test
<cupsZ_> :S
<cupsZ_> ho eseguito tutto attentamente
<Ryccardo> bello vedere che le stampanti canon su linux (non supportato) funzionano alla pari che su windows!
<cupsZ_> quindi nn sn supportate
<cupsZ_> ?
<Ryccardo> no, dicevo nel senso che i produttori guarda caso guardano molto più a windows
<cupsZ_> he si lo so
<cupsZ_> secondo te come mai?
<cupsZ_> xD
<cupsZ_> così ne vendono di +?
<Ryccardo> linux è ggggratis
<cupsZ_> sul sito ufficiale per la mia LBP2900 c'erano 2 versioni la 1.6 e la 2
<cupsZ_> però ho trovato sta guida che hho linkato prima
<cupsZ_> che tratta la 2.4 che sul sito nn cè!!!
<cupsZ_> già questa cosa è strana!
<cupsZ_> però nonostante ciò ho seguito tutto pari pari solo la sezione per la 12.04
<cupsZ_> ma non riesco a stampare la pagina di test
<cupsZ_> che cosa mi consigli?
<cupsZ_> le stampanti gratis però giustamente nn esistono xD
<Ryccardo> beh, quasi
<Ryccardo> adesso sul fisso ho una Deskjet F2200 presa a 40 cucuzze, le HP consumer se la cavano bene su linux
<cupsZ_> nel comando '/usr/sbin/lpadmin -p LBP5000 -m CNCUPSLBP5000CAPTK.ppd -v ccp://localhost:59687 –E'
<cupsZ_> stiamo associando ad un dispositivo stampante
<cupsZ_> il suo nome con il ppd corrispondente installato?
<Ryccardo> eh, non conosco il comando lpadmin
<francesco_> #!/bin/bash
<francesco_> # $Revision: 1.15 $
<francesco_> # STANDARD 1.0
<francesco_> # PLUGIN TYPE:LIST
<francesco_> # PLUGIN LIST:irc.chlame.net #ATENA
<cupsZ_> e un comando di CUPS
<Ryccardo> cupsZ_: una volta che sai l'URI della stampante (il ccp://…) è comodissimo usare l'interfaccia web
<cupsZ_> *è
<cupsZ_> ho provato a mettere localhost:59687 nel browser ma nn mi fischia
<Ryccardo> prova :631
<cupsZ_> ma quello è di cups
<Ryccardo> appunto
<Ryccardo> nella sua configurazione c'è aggiungi stampante
<Ryccardo> ti chiede a che porta connettere la stampante, metti ccp://localhost:59687
<Ryccardo> poi ti chiede che nome dargli, il modello e qualche altra cosina
<cupsZ_> ah si vista la voce 'add printer'
<cupsZ_> però
<cupsZ_> mi chiede l'autenticazione
<cupsZ_> quale sarà?
<cupsZ_> la mia?
<Ryccardo> ah, non hai sbloccato root vero?
<Ryccardo> prova prima con il tuo login, sì
<cupsZ_> nothing col mio root e pw
<cupsZ_> se inserisco come login root e come pw la mia pw nada
<Ryccardo> no, quello è improbabile
<Ryccardo> col tuo nome utente?
<cupsZ_> ha si sorry
<cupsZ_> avevo messo root ma nn sn dentro come root
<cupsZ_> sorry
<cupsZ_> prima di andare ad add printer
<cupsZ_> ho cliccato su manage printer
<cupsZ_> e mi escono 2 stampanti simili
<cupsZ_> come rimuoverle?
<cupsZ_> vistooo
<matte86o> ciao
<matte86o> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<cupsZ_> lol
<cupsZ_> per ora grazie ma anche dopo aver rimosso le 2 stampanti precedentemente
<cupsZ_> e reinstallato i tutto seguendo il wizard di cups lato web
<cupsZ_> cmq non mi ha funzionato quando ho scelto di stampare la pagina di test...
<cupsZ_> uff
<cupsZ_> sono demoralizzato
<Ryccardo> eh, capisco
<cupsZ_> possibile che me la rilevi e nn stampa?
<cupsZ_> status: Paused - "Unplugged or turned off"
<cupsZ_> falso
<cupsZ_> Paused - "Unplugged or turned off"
<cupsZ_> un riavvio serve o a poco?
<cupsZ_> grazie lo stesso ciao ciao
<mibofra> Ryccardo, ho l'impressione che era la versione di cups baggata ma... non lo sapremo più
<mibofra> D
<mibofra> XD
<Gansun12> salve, avrei un problema: ho ubuntu 12.04.02 e ho una scheda video r6870 ati con fglrx 13.1 scaricati da sito amd. Volevo installare il kernel 3.4 dal 3.2 che ho ora. Ho allora rimosso i driver fglrx e installato il kernel, ma una volta che riprovo a reinstallare i driver fglrx l'installazione si blocca
<Gansun12> mentre sta facendo: update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.4.0-0304-generic
<Gansun12> potrebbe essere questo il motivo, come riportato qui? http://askubuntu.com/questions/257617/how-can-i-upgrade-the-ubuntu-12-04-2-kernel-to-3-5-0-23
<Gansun12> grazie
<gian_> ciao a tutti... oggi ho istallato ubuntu 12.04 sulla seconda partizione del HD del netbook, è andato a buon fine se non per il fatto che ho sbagliato ad allocare lo spazio x Ubuntu e per i Dati, allora da W7 ho eliminato la partizione con UBUNTU cosìcchè da reinstallare ubuntu con l'allocazione giusta dello spazio dell'HD. ora però quando scelgo il boot da usb mi dice: "ERROR: NO SUCH DEVICE: GRUB RESCUE" cosa devo fare???
<cristian> gian_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<gian_> cristian: grazie. quindi a finco di     grub rescue>     devo scrivere i comandi che mi dice la guida??    "grub rescue>" è il TERMINALE??
<gian_> io però non ho più ubuntu installato, ho il file di installazione nella chiavetta USB
<gian_> ciao a tutti... oggi ho istallato ubuntu 12.04 sulla seconda partizione del HD del netbook (1° partizione W7), è andato a buon fine se non per il fatto che ho sbagliato ad allocare lo spazio x Ubuntu e per i Dati, allora da W7 ho eliminato la partizione con UBUNTU cosìcchè da reinstallare ubuntu con l'allocazione giusta dello spazio dell'HD. ora però quando scelgo il boot da usb mi dice: "ERROR: NO SUCH DEVICE: GRUB RESCUE".
<gian_> in W7 si avvia senza problema, però quando seleziono il boot da USB non rileva l'USB e dice grub rescue. cosa devo fare?
<Ryccardo> hai riformattato la chiavetta?
<gian_> no, devo formattare e copiare nuovamente ubuntu nella chiavetta?
<Ryccardo> beh, è quello che farei
<gian_> ora provo... grazie!!
<Ryccardo> anche se sinceramente non credo si stia avviando da usb
<Ryccardo> perché quell'errore lo fa il grub che cerca ubuntu se gli hai tolto la partizione
<Robbonzo> sono sulla 13.04. Con Unity Tweak Tool riesco a cambiare il colore del launcher indipendentemente dal wallpaper utilizzato. C'è modo di fare lo stesso con le notifiche?
<gian_> ryccardo: quindi che potrei fare??
<Ryccardo> visto che vuoi reinstallare ubuntu non farci caso
<Ryccardo> tanto alla fine dell'installazione viene riscritto il bootloader e la configurazione
<gian_> si, ma il problema è che non mi faceva partire la chiavetta...appena il PC finisce di copiare 12.04 nella chiavetta riprovo
<gian_> ryccardo: o copiato nuovamente ubuntu nella chiavetta... ma niente
<Ryccardo> come l'hai copiato?
<gian_> copia e incolla... devo usare unetbooting giusto??
<gian_> mi sono dimenticato... lol
<Ryccardo> quello o http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<Ryccardo> comunque sì, copia e incolla non va bene
<gian_> uso unetbooting come avevo fatto l'altro giorno... errore mio!!
<gian_> ryccardo:  usato unetbooting e ora funziona alla perfezione... grazie!!! ciao!!!
<rosky> raga  come faccio ad installare xubuntu su una prtizione di un hard diskestrno
<krabador> rosky, hai instenzione di utilizzarla sempre sullo stesso computer?
<rosky> si e una prova per vedere una compatibilità
<rosky>  di driver ecc
<rosky> prima di eliminare definitivamente windows
<radedo_> Ciao a tutti
<krabador> rosky, allora niente di particolare, fai partire xubuntu in live, da cd o pendrive, inizi l'installazione regolare, e selezioni manualmente la partizione in cui deve essere installato
<rosky> lo fatto
<rosky>  io lo fatta in fat 32
<krabador> rosky, che sarà quella nel tuo hd esterno
<rosky>  mi non la fa partire
<krabador> non puoi
<krabador> non va bene fat32
<radedo_> volevo installare ubuntu 12.04 su un vecchio mac mi esce la schermata del terminale con: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ . Qualcuno mi saprebbe dire cosa devo scrivere? grazie
<rosky> quale devo fare
<Ryccardo> ext4/ext3/ext2
<krabador> radedo_, devi far partire la sessione live con un comando, al boot del cd, per evitare il problema
<Ryccardo> rosky: su un esterno lo metterei sicuramente journaled (quindi ext3 o 4)
<rosky> kardor
<radedo_> krabador come si fa ? sono nuovo con ubuntu
<rosky> ok  grazi
<rosky> radedo dei andare sul bios
<rosky>  e impostare il lettore dvd come  primo boot
<radedo_> sono con un vecchio iBook non con Windows
<krabador> radedo_, quando parte il cd in boot, devi impsotare un parametro di caricamento a mano
<radedo_> e come?
<Ryccardo> radedo_: accendi il mac tenendo premuto comando+opzione+o+f
<Ryccardo> alla riga di comando fai:
<Ryccardo> boot cd:,\install\yaboot
<radedo_> Ryccardo premetto che ci avevo installato giá edubuntu e non mi funzionava la tastiera erano altri caratteri
<radedo_> comunque provo come mi hai detto
<Ryccardo> beh, così ho letto sul wiki
<Ryccardo> e devi avere 128 mega di ram per l'installazione grafica
<radedo_> ok
<radedo_> ryccardo purtroppo non riesco a digitare perché i caratteri sono diversi della mia tasiera e non so dove trovare i giust visto che ha una tastiera tedesca
<radedo_> provo a riavviare
<krabador> radedo_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCKnownIssues
<radedo_> grazie krabador guardo subito
<krabador> radedo_, di niente
<krabador> radedo_, è specifico per i problemi di avvio in live del cd, versione per versione
<radedo_> krabador - purtroppo non ho trovato la soluzione ho riavviato e cerco di installare di nuovo
<krabador> radedo_, cerca in base al mac, in cui vuoi installare
<radedo_> krabador - sono sulla consol del login mi dice welcome to ubuntu 12.04 LTS .... Dokumentation:.....e poi ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ credo voglia un login ma non so quale
<krabador> radedo_, se arriva alla console, vuol dire che t'è già apparso il menu di boot
<krabador> radedo_, se ti appare, cosa scegli
<radedo_> sono sulla consol del login mi dice welcome to ubuntu 12.04 LTS .... Dokumentation:.....e poi ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ credo voglia un login ma non so quale qualcuno puó aiutarmi?
<vlt> radedo_: Non vuole.
<EnricoB> ciao a tutti ho un problema col mio notebook Samsung, quando il pc mi va ini Ibernazione e dopo lo riattivo lo schermo mi rimane nero... uso Ubuntu 12.10
<vlt> radedo_: ubuntu è il tuo nome login.
<EnricoB> se qualcuno mi può aiutare anche in privato gliene sarei molto grato
<radedo_> krabador - penso un username
<radedo_> ma non so cosa visto che ancora non ho fatto niente
<EnricoB> qualcuno mi piò aiutare per piacere?
<radedo_> ho provato con root mi dice command not found
<vlt> radedo_: Quale command?
<radedo_> vlt devo digitare ubuntu?
<radedo_> ho provato command not found
<radedo_> vlt mi esce : ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ e il cursore che lampeggia
<EnricoB> aiutatemi vi prego
<krabador> radedo_, si, ma potrebbe comunque non partire graficamente
<radedo_> allora -krabador-?
<EnricoB> AIUTATEMI PLS almeno linkatemi in che sezione del forum posso porre il mio problema
<krabador> EnricoB, chiedi
<krabador> radedo_, dimmi di preciso cosa fa il mac, quando fai partire il cd
<radedo_> krabador- carica poi mi esce una finestra blu con un problema grafico io faccio exit to login e mi esce la console con lascritta di cui sopra descritto
<krabador> radedo_, non ti appare mai il menu' di ubuntu?
<EnricoB> il mio problema è questo krabador:   ho un notebook Samsung e uso Ubuntu 12.04 32bit e quando chiudo il coperchio oppure iberno il pc alla sua riattivazione lo schermo mi rimane NERO
<radedo_> krabador - faccio un reboot e poi ti dico preciso
<krabador> EnricoB, mmmm
<krabador> EnricoB, con 12.04 è un problema abbastanza noto, che non sempre ha soluzione
<krabador> radedo_, ok
<EnricoB> almeno posso fare qualcosa per impedire al pc di andare in ibernazione quando lo chiudo?
<krabador> EnricoB, si, con le opzioni di risparmio energetico
<radedo_> krabador - allora quadrato blu che dice: The system is running in low-graphics mode
<krabador> radedo_, allora, non hai modo di inserire nulla, esattamente al momento del boot?
<krabador> radedo_, se guardi al link di prima e a questo https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<radedo_> no mi esce questa schermata posso fare ok
<krabador> ci sono diverse indicazioni per un boot corretto
<krabador> radedo_ mi dici che mac è?
<radedo_> iBook G3
<radedo_> krabador- ecco tutto l'avviso:The system is running in low-graphics mode  Your screen, graphics cards, and input device settings could not be detected correctly. You will need to configure these yourself.
<radedo_> krabador- ho trovato questo : When the message that "your system is running in low-graphics mode" appears, press Ctrl+Alt+F1, then login with your credentials.  And then, run the following commands:  sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop sudo reboot
<radedo_> ma non posso fare il login
<krabador> radedo_, nei link che t'ho dato?
<radedo_> o meglio non so cosa scrivere
<krabador> radedo_, non vale per il boot da cd, anche se riuscissi a mandare quell comando, al riavvio non funzionerebbe
<krabador> radedo_, perchè non lo terrebbe in memoria
<radedo_> krabador- no qui :http://askubuntu.com/questions/141606/how-to-fix-the-system-is-running-in-low-graphics-mode-error
<krabador> radedo_, non fa al caso tuo
<krabador> radedo_, quello si riferisce ad un sistema INSTALLATO
<radedo_> krabador: peccato
<radedo_> ma come posso entrare
<krabador> radedo_, quando succede quello che stai dicendo, si deve indicare a mano un 'opzione di boot
<radedo_> e come?
<uomoragno> ciao a tutti
<krabador> radedo_, dammi un attimo
<radedo_> krabador-fai con calma la notte é lunga :-)
<radedo_> krabador - sono gli occhi che sono oiccoli :-)
<radedo_> krabador - volevo dire che sul mac avevo installato giá edubuntu 6.10
<krabador> radedo_,
<krabador> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ#What_yaboot_parameters_should_I_use_for_graphics_problems.3F
<radedo_> krabador-grazie ma kontinuo domani alle 6 suona la sveglia ciao grazie ancora
<krabador> radedo_, buonanotte
<radedo_> anke a te
<Serpico> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
#ubuntu-it 2013-04-10
<sergios> salve a tutti! ho una live di ubuntu 12.04 lts ma non so se è una 64 o una 32 bit... caricando la live esiste un comando da terminale per saperlo?
<sergios> salve a tutti! ho una live di ubuntu 12.04 lts masterizzata su dvd ma non so se è una 64 o una 32 bit... caricando la live esiste un comando da terminale per saperlo?
<krabador> sergios, si, le informazioni sistema
<krabador> in alto a destra
<sergios> si risolto, grazie system settings/details
<krabador> sergios, bene
<sergios> krabador, era facile :P
<krabador> sergios, va bene quella che hai?
<sergios> krabador, purtroppo no: è una 32 ma mi serve una 64!
<krabador> sergios, mi spiace
<sergios> krabador, scaricherò dal sito e rimasterizzo pazienza...
<krabador> sergios, vai di download
<sergios> ;)
<krabador> sergios, fai una penna
<krabador> sergios, ti conviene
<krabador> e fai pure prima
<sergios> krabador, a dire il vero una penna con la 64 l'avevo già fatta ma mi fa alcuni errori, non so se è corrotto il file .iso! tanche ci ha messo un sacco di tempo per creare la usb di avvio
<krabador> sergios, se scarichi la iso dvd è normale
<krabador> sergios, ma se scarichi la iso normale
<krabador> e fai la penna, 64bit va benissimo
<krabador> sergios, se il dvd che hai fatto, funziona
<krabador> sergios, ti consiglio di caricare quello in live, scaricare la iso che ti serve, li in live session, e fare la penna dal programma+
<sergios> krabador, si potrebbe essere anche quasta una soluzione...
<krabador> sergios, riesci a navigare, in live?
<krabador> sergios, se riesci a navigare, funziona tranquillamente
<krabador> a patto di avere una penna
<sergios> altra domanda, anzi due: 1) quanto spazio è necessario per una partizione su cui installare ubuntu 12.04, se faccio una partizione da 80 gb?
<krabador> sergios, ce la fai tranquillamente anche in 20gb
<sergios> 2) quante partizioni posso creare all'interno di una extended?
<krabador> sergios, solo che magari la riempi subito
<sergios> ok
<sergios> oltre alle partizioni di recovery di winzz, quella di winzz e una di cui no conosco il contenuto (una fat16 di appena 100mb) ho creato una partizione estesa all'interno della quale vorrei creare tre partizioni: una per i dati, leggibile anche da win, la seconda per ubuntu e lasciarne una terza per provare altre distro tipo archeos...
<sergios> è possibile o creo immani casini con il boot?
<sergios> ho dimenticato che nell'estesa ho anche la swap
<krabador> sergios, non ti preoccupare, se installi ubuntu nella " / " e il bootloader nell'hd corretto
<krabador> ubuntu installa il bootloader
<krabador> e all'avvio ti viene chiesto cosa far partire
<sergios> krabador, sto per installare ubuntu dopo aver creato un'apposita partizione in ext4, è necessario che questa abbia il journeling? inoltre nella modifica devo assegnar / come punto di mount esatto?
<krabador> sergios, si è consigliabile
<krabador> sergios, si
<sergios> krabador, ok grazie
<krabador> sergios, le risposte sono in ordine di domanda
<sergios> :)
<sergios> krabador, il bootloader deve essere installato nell'hd, non in una partizione dell'hd, esatto?
<krabador> si
<krabador> sergios, nell'hd che userai, ed in cui ci sono i sistemi operativi che usi
<sergios> si ok "copia dei files..."
<krabador> sergios, quanti dischi hai nel pc in questione?
<sergios> uno!
<sergios> è un portatile
<krabador> sergios, allora nessun problema
<krabador> sergios, come l'hai messa con la partizione di ripristino?
<sergios> intendi quella di winzz
<sergios> ?
<krabador> sergios, la partizione nascosta nell'os, dalla quale puoi effettuare il ripristino del pc di fabbrica
<sergios> krabador, è rimasta lì dov'è
<sergios> krabador, tutto è andato a buon fine, dovere di cronaca!
<krabador> sergios, bene
<krabador> buon sistema operativo
<sergios> eheh grazie! lo conosco già e lo apprezzo anche se sto valutando di sostituire unity a gnome shell
<sergios> vedremo...
<krabador> sergios, beh, unity puo'deludere, ma gnome shell sembra aver fatto veri passi avanti solo con l'ultima versione
<krabador> prova i vari ambienti grafici, facendo penne varie dall'installazione appena fatta
<krabador> con la prossima ubuntu, kde va molto bene
<cristian> buongiorno
<rosky> ragazzi installo xubuntu sil mio eee pc asus 1011cx poi si avvia mi fa una parte per il login e mi si ferma a questa scritta rosky@rosky-1011CX:un andigella che non so fare e il dollaro
<rosky>  come mi devo comportare?
<rosky> perchè rimane in attesa di un comando
<rosky> ragazzi che comando devo dare per avviare il terminale
<Cristian> come si mette Wicd in avvio automatico in kubuntu ?
<cristian_c>  /KEYBINDINGS
<TaLaDo> ?
<enzotib> buongiorno
<glpiana> ola
<akis24> giorno
<vlt> ’ngiorno
<kalem> sapete dirmi come cambiare l'usplash della 12.04
<kalem> ?
<cristian_c> kalem, ti riferisci allo sfondo del plymouth?
<kalem> cristian_c: non so cosa sia il plymouth... cmq credo di si, quello al boot gestito dal frame buffer
<cristian_c> kalem, l'animazione con i pallini?
<kalem> esatto
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> kalem, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Plymouth
<TheMortazz> ciao
<TheMortazz> ciao
<TheMortazz> qualcuno legge?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | TheMortazz
<ubot-it> TheMortazz: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<TheMortazz> dunque io ho un ASUS K53BR  con AMD Brazos e-450 e due schede video (HD Radeon 6320 per il risparmio energetico e la HD Radeon 7470M per le alte prestazioni) e 6GB di RAM. I miei problemi sono due:
<TheMortazz> 1 - la ventola si scalda parecchio (anche in fase di installazione) e si spegne il computer
<TheMortazz> 2 - non trovo nessun modo per cambiare scheda video (come accade in Windows)
<cristian_c> TheMortazz, un pc desktop?
<TheMortazz> no, un notebook
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> TheMortazz, è una cosa molto strana, comunque
<cristian_c> due schede amd
<cristian_c> e la ram sopratutto, ma  vista così alta sui laptop
<TheMortazz> non l'ho mai modificato ne aperto... è così dalla sua uscita di fabbrica
<TheMortazz> la prima scheda serve per il risparmio, infatti ha 324MB di memoria
<Guest5545> ciao ragazzi..ho appena effettuato la versione 12.10, per installare ubuntu devo masterizzarlo su cd?
<cristian_c> Grafica	AMD Radeon® HD 7470M 1GB DDR3 VRAM
<TheMortazz> esatto
<TheMortazz> quella è la scheda per le alte prestazioni
<xiaoy_> f
<TheMortazz> mentre la 6320 e il risparmio
<cristian_c> http://www.asus.it/Notebooks/Versatile_Performance/K53BR/#specifications
<cristian_c> TheMortazz, non è menzionato
<TheMortazz> credo che la 6320 sia quella integrata
<TheMortazz> comunque sono due le schede...
<cristian_c> TheMortazz, ce l'hai qui?
<TheMortazz> e con windows apro la gestione dell'ati e posso scegliere tra risparmio e prestazioni
<TheMortazz> cosa?
<TheMortazz> il pc?
<cristian_c> sì
<TheMortazz> si si, sto scrivendo da questo pc
<cristian_c> TheMortazz, lspci -k
<cristian_c> da terminale
<cristian_c> TheMortazz, posta su pastebin
<TheMortazz> sotto windows però, perchè con ubuntu 12.10 scalda subito e si spegne
<cristian_c> !paste | TheMortazz
<ubot-it> TheMortazz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> TheMortazz, da live, invece
<cristian_c> ?
<TheMortazz> idem...
<cristian_c> TheMortazz, in modalità di ripristino
<TheMortazz> io appena faccio partire il dvd con ubuntu, il pc inizia a scaldarsi fin da subito, anche prima del menu dove scelgo la lingue e far partire la live...
<TheMortazz> si spegne appena compare il logo ubuntu con i pallini sotto
<cristian_c> TheMortazz, senza dvd
<cristian_c> TheMortazz, infatti, non ci devi arrivare lì
<TheMortazz> e come devo fare?
<cristian_c> TheMortazz, seleziona la modalità di ripristino nel grub
<TheMortazz> e perdo dei dati?
<cristian_c> TheMortazz, no, perché?
<TheMortazz> chiedo sempre per sicurezza ;)
<cristian_c> ok
<TheMortazz> che tu sappia, le cpu amd con le APU sono supportate nella versione 12.10? Su internet ho trovato risposte che si contraddicono...
<TheMortazz> perchè è strano che scalda così tanto, con windows rimane sempre fredda, anche se gioco...
<cristian_c> TheMortazz, il supporto ai processori e schede madri amd c'è sempre stato
<cristian_c> sembra un problema di shcede video, sopratutto
<cristian_c> *schede
<TheMortazz> può essere che ubuntu non gestisca due schede video?
<TheMortazz> oppure servono dei driver proprietari..
<TheMortazz> sul sito della ati ho trovato qualcosa per i driver ati, ma non è cambiato nulla
<TheMortazz> scalda e la scheda video è sempre quella più potente e consuma troppo se staccato dalla corrent
<cristian_c> TheMortazz, quindi hai scaricato roba?
<TheMortazz> comunque scusami, ma sono in aula studio e ora devo andare, tra un ora mi ricollego qui ;)
<rosky> ragazzi ho un eee pc 1011 cx
<rosky>  ma non parte nessun tipo di ubuntu
<rosky>   come faccio?
<cristian_c> rosky, caratteristiche del pc
<rosky> 1 gb di ram
<rosky>  processore intel atom 4 cord ultima generazione
<rosky> ti serve altro?
<Morris> Sono giusto per informazioni per installare lugubri?
<Morris> #lubuntu
<rosky> ragazzi ho un asus eee pc 1011 cx  voglio installarli una versione di ubuntu
<rosky> me le lascia installare ma non le avvia
<rosky> come faccio?
<kall> salve a tutti
<kall> ero alla ricerca di un dispositivo tablet o telefono con già preinstallato ubuntu. Volevo acquistare proprio questo tipo di prodotto con il sistema ubuntu nativo
<kall> Esiste qualcosa del genere?
<glpiana> !chat | kall
<ubot-it> kall: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<kall> !chat
<rosky> chi mi può aiutare?
<glpiana> rosky, quanti dischi (fisicamente) ha l'eeepc?
<rosky> già
<rosky>  ne ha solo 1
<glpiana> rosky, hai altri sistemi operativi sull'eeepc?
<rosky> no formattato
<mistya> Ave
<glpiana> rosky, e quando lo avvii cosa succede?
<rosky> ma mi fa installare un sistema operativo
<rosky>  io provato a mettere xubuntu
<rosky>  lo installa
<rosky>  e tutto
<rosky>  e poi
<glpiana> !enter | rosky
<ubot-it> rosky: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<rosky> e poi cmq  dopo l' instillazione mi fa estrarre il cd   si riavvia
<glpiana> rosky, e quando lo avvii cosa succede?
<rosky>  mi fa fare il login  e poi non parte rimane  li con una barra in attesa  di comandi
<glpiana> rosky, quindi si installa e si avvia. il login te lo fa fare con una interfaccia grafica o da terminale?
<rosky> da terminale
<glpiana> rosky, hai l'eeepc a portata di mano ora?
<rosky> certo
<glpiana> rosky, hai effettuato il login?
<rosky> asp che lo faccio
<mistya> Chi sa come funziona la sintassi del comando dd
<rosky> fatto  e scrive
<rosky> rosky@rosky-1011CX:una lineetta  e il dollaro
<glpiana> mistya, dd if=device of=device           dove if sta per input e of per output. se hai bisogno di roba più scpecifica o lo chiedi apertamente o dai un'occhiata alla man page
<glpiana> rosky, scrivi: startx
<mistya> glpiana, ho un hd il cui primo settore s'è fottuto. Ho comprato un nuovo hd per poter recuperare il contenuto del primo hd. Mi hanno detto che per recuperare il contenuto del primo hd serve questo comando visto che non è possibile montarlo
<rosky> dice file error
<mistya> mi sta quindi un dd if =/dev/sdb of=/dev/sdc o c'è altro?
<glpiana> mistya, sì, ho letto di là. non so aiutarti però. hai pensato a recuperare i dati con photorec?
<glpiana> rosky, più dettagli per cortesia
<rosky> ci rinuncio metto quella merda di windows
<glpiana> rosky, se hai modo di farlo, scatta una foto e postala:
<glpiana> !image | rosky
<ubot-it> rosky: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<mistya> glpiana, dopo 17 ore solo di analisi ho lasciato perdere
<glpiana> mistya, lol
<glpiana> ti credo
<rosky> ci rinuncio grazie lo stesso
<glpiana> rosky, ok
<mistya> provo con dd.. sai chi potrebbero essere questi due utenti bravi con gli hd? sto cercando nel log di xchat ma non li trovo
<glpiana> mistya, comunque mi sa che se fai dd cos come l'hai scritto ti scopiazza anche il problema
<mistya> beh, se io uso il comando in quel modo me lo salva come un .iso?
<glpiana> no, copia sdb in sdc
<glpiana> se vuoi la iso devi metterla com of
<mistya> tipo dd if=device of=device.iso ?
<glpiana> credo almeno
<mistya> beh, provo :)
<glpiana> mistya, considera che dd non copia solo i settori con i dati, copia tutto
<glpiana> quindi otterrai una immagine grande quanto il disco
<mistya> uhm, be se l'immagine ha un settore danneggiato magari non riesco a montarla ma riesco a scopiazzarmi i dati
<mistya> faccio un tentativo
<rosky> provo a togliere xubuntu con ubuntu
<rosky> ma una versione per nootbuk non e anchra stata sviluppata?
<akis24> ciao
<glpiana> rosky, ce n'è stata una in passato. ora pare non serva più. quella normale dovrebbe comuqnue andare bene
<rosky> scusa tanto ma mi pare una porkata
<mettiu> ciao qualcuno sa come sincronizzare il calendario di google in ubuntu ad esempio evolution?
<glpiana> rosky, allora, se vuoi che proviamo a capire dove sta il problema lo facciamo. se invece dici che rinunci per poi dire che si tratta di una porcata puoi anche uscire dal canale di supporto
<mettiu> signori niente?
<akis24> mettiu:  hai evolution ?
<mettiu> si
<mettiu> ho installato evolution
<akis24> mettiu:  basta andare in evolution su Calendari e cliccare su nuovo calendario a questo punto dal menu a tendina selezionare Google
<akis24> mettiu: ora non resta che copiare (maiuscole e minuscole comprese) il nome del calendario che vogliamo importare in Evolution e nel rigo del nome utente mettere il proprio ID di Google, al resto pensa Evolution
<mettiu> akis24, Impossibile aprire il calendario: Restituito codice di stato HTTP 405 inatteso (Method Not Allowed)
<akis24> mettiu:  prova cosi dai questo comando  evolution -c calendar
<akis24> mettiu: Dalla schermata dei calendari di Evolution crea un nuovo calendario dal percorso Nuovo -> Calendario
<akis24> mettiu: Ora riempi la finestra con le credenziali del tuo account  Tipo: Google - Nome: Google - Username: nome utente di Google
<akis24> mettiu: poi applica e poi riavvia sessione
<mettiu> akis24, grazie funzion aanche senza riavviare
<akis24> mettiu:  prego
<mettiu> CIAO COME cambio la password in ubuntu ?
<davegarath> mettiu: apri un terminale e digita `passwd' da gui non mi ricordo come si fa :)
<URUS> diferenza tra ubuntu 10.04 e ubuntu 12.10 ?
<URUS> che difenza ce oltre la  interfaccia grafica ?
<glpiana> URUS, 2 anni e mezzo di sviluppo
<mettiu> Ciao come installo wine ?
<enzotib> mettiu, sudo apt-get install wine
<mettiu> enzotib, wine è ancora valido oppure è stato superato da qualcosa di piu' valido ?
<enzotib> mettiu, no, niente di meglio
<enzotib> mettiu, per le applicazioni .NET c'è mono, per le vecchie applicazioni DOS c'è dosbox
<enzotib> mettiu, per ottenere il meglio, virtualizzare con vbox
<mettiu> allora installo vbox ?
<enzotib> mettiu, dipende dall'applicazione, potrebbe andare anche con wine, e quindi sarebbe meglio perché risparmi risorse
<mettiu> enzotib, parto con wine poi vedro allora
<enzotib> mettiu, puoi controllare su http://appdb.winehq.org/
<mettiu> enzotib, controlla re cosa ?
<enzotib> mettiu, se l'applicazione windows che vuoi usare con wine funziona bene o no con wine
<mettiu> e dimmi come fare a controllare, di sicuro non è nel elenco, è un programmino di 20 mb fatto da un aziendina che non conosce nessuno
<enzotib> mettiu, e allora è inutile guardare, però il fatto che sia fatta da un'aziendina depone bene, non sarà tanto complicata da non funzionare con wine
<mettiu> enz
<mettiu> enzotib,
<mettiu> pastebin!
<mettiu> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mettiu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5695375/
<enzotib> mettiu, questo non mi dice niente, l'unica è provare
<enzotib> mettiu, poi alcune librerie puoi installarle con winetricks
<mettiu> enzotib,
<mettiu> ho installato wine adesso cosa devo fare con wine ?
<mettiu> ho un .exe
<enzotib> mettiu, se ha già il bit di esecuzione, basta un doppio click
<mettiu> facendo doppio sul .exe clic mi dice si è verificato un errore di esecuzione
<mettiu> e non mi f aandare a vanti
<mettiu> da archive manager
<mettiu> cosa è  winetricks ?
<akhilleus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5695402/
<akhilleus> come risolvo?
<mettiu> enzotib,
<mettiu> cliccando sul .exe due volte mi apre il gestore archivi
<mettiu> cosa posso fare ?
<akhilleus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5695402/
<davegarath> mettiu: apri un terminale e lancia `wine iltuo.exe'
<mettiu> davegarath,
<mettiu> poi ?
<akhilleus> ch mi aiuta con l'errore che ho postato?
<akhilleus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5695402/
<akis24> akhilleus: devi rimuovere quel ppa  che ti da' errore
<akhilleus> non trovo il ppa come si kiama?
<akhilleus> o gentilmente il comando
<akis24> akhilleus: sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:nomeppa/ppa
<akis24> oppure dal software center lo rimuovi e pure da synaptic
<enzotib> mettiu, quello dovrebbe avviare l'applicazione
<mistya> Sto provando ad usare dd per fare la copia di un hd.. mi esce questo. http://screencloud.net/v/hS9m che vuol dire?
<akis24> akhilleus: dai un occhiata qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=476827
<enzotib> mistya, errore di I/O significa che uno dei due è rotto
<mistya> enzotib, quello di lettura ha un problema.
<enzotib> mistya, sì, quello
<akhilleus> non riesco se magari mi dai comando esatto x favore non sono pratico
<mistya> qualche giorno fa ho avuto una lunga discussione su come sanarlo tramite dd.. mi avevano suggerito un comando solo che ora non trovo l'utente che me lo aveva suggerito. Hai idea di chi possa essere? era un utente -it molto bravo con gli hdd
<akis24> akhilleus: apri synatic
<akhilleus> fatto
<akis24> akhilleus: impostazioni
<akhilleus> aperto
<akhilleus> ok c sono
<akis24> akhilleus: repository - altro software
<akhilleus> si
<akhilleus> poi
<mettiu> enzotib, non avvia niente!
<akis24> e poi da li elimini http://ppa.launchpad.net/webkit-team/ppa/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/source/Sources
<akis24> akhilleus: http://ppa.launchpad.net/webkit-team/ppa/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/binary-amd64/Packages
<akis24> akhilleus: http://ppa.launchpad.net/webkit-team/ppa/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/binary-i386/Packages
<akis24> akhilleus: una volta eliminati  dai da terminale sudo apt-get update
<akis24> akhilleus: oppure da synaptic aggiorna
<enzotib> mistya, dubito che un dd possa sistemare un disco rotto
<davegarath> enzotib: mi sa che voleva fare giusto il backup del mbr che gli avevo suggerito :/
<akhilleus> nn va
<davegarath> mistya: mi sa che quel disco ha molti problemi. è un disco esterno usb ?
<akis24> akhilleus: cosa non va' ?
<mistya> davegarath, racconto tutto, ci vorrà un po'
<akhilleus> forese ne ho tolto errati
<mistya> è un disco esterno formattato in hfs+ che è stato staccato mentre era in scrittura
<mistya> da un'analisi fatta tramite gnome-disks risulta che un settore è danneggiato
<akis24> akhilleus:  se guardi bene li trovi scritti li ti basta solo rimuoverli e basta
<mistya> da un'altra analisi fatta non ricordo bene come sembrerebbe che il settore danneggiato è l'uno
<mistya> scusami, lo zero.
<mistya> La cosa che vorrei fare è recuperare i file dentro l'hd.. non mi interessa salvare l'hd (lo posso pure buttare) la cosa importante è avere i files
<davegarath> mistya: fa degli strani rumori mentre legge ?
<mistya> davegarath, no
<mistya> davegarath, sembrerebbe che dal punto di vista fisico sia ok
<davegarath> mistya: questo che vedo è l'output di quale comando ?
<mistya> sudo dd if=/dev/sdc of=/dev/sdd1/backup.vtoc bs=512 count=1
<davegarath> mistya: spero sia errato :) per la parte of
<mettiu> davegarath,
<mettiu> Installazione:ho usato lo script winetricks che installa MDAC vari,DCOM98,JET40.
<mettiu> L'installazione di McImpianto si effettua senza problemi.
<mistya> uhm, no penso di averlo dato così.. fammi vedere la shell
<mettiu> nel senso mi manca da fare queste cose qua, riesci a darmi una mano?
<davegarath> mistya:  anche se la parte che da errori è in /dev/sdc
<davegarath> mistya: pastami l'output di un `sudo fdisk /dev/sdc'
<davegarath> mistya: scusami ho sbagliato
<davegarath> mistya: pastami l'output di un `sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdc'
<mistya> in effetti era mistya@ThinkBlack:~$ sudo dd if=/dev/sdc of=/dev/sdd bs=512conv=1
<davegarath> mistya: questo è DELETERIO :) se ha i un disco sdd ( spero tu non l'abbia )
<mistya> davegarath, non ho ssd
<mistya> il fdisk non mi da output
<davegarath> mistya: quello che hai scritto fa questo : copierebbe la tabella di partizioni ed il boot record dal disco sdc al disco sdd :)
<mistya> no
<mistya> non voglio fare questo
<mistya> il problema è che quello che mi hai dato tu mi dava dd: apertura di "/dev/sdc1": File o directory non esistente
<davegarath> mistya: esatto :) il comando che avresti dovuto usare sarebbe stato : `sudo if=/dev/sdc of=backup.sdc.mbr bs=1 count=512'
<enzotib> mettiu, non ho capito che problema rimane
<mistya> il problema è che così facendo il backup me lo copierebbe sul mio hd interno.. invece vorrei lo copiasse su uno esterno
<mistya> sdd
<davegarath> mistya: fammi copia incolla in paste del comando `sudo fdisk -l ' per favore
<davegarath> !paste | mistya
<ubot-it> mistya: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mettiu> erorre 429 il componente activex non puo creare l'oggetto
<mettiu> poi mi butta fuori
<mettiu> devo fare questa cosa con wine tricks ma non ne sono capace
<mettiu> Installazione:ho usato lo script winetricks che installa MDAC vari,DCOM98,JET40.
<davegarath> mistya: intanto facciamo una copia sul file ( in questo caso backup.sdc.mbr ) poi te lo muovi/copi un po' dove ti pare :)
<mistya> davegarath, non mi entrano 500 gb sul disco fisso
<davegarath> mistya: il backup che sto facendo fare non è dei tuoi files ma solo di come è partizionato il disco in questione
<mistya> http://pastebin.com/MVgH5zqn
<mistya> ah, allora ok
<davegarath> mistya: bs=1 e count=512 vuol dire "prendi i primi 512 byte"
<mistya> davegarath, devo riavviare. torno subito, tempo del reboot
<enzotib> mettiu, ora guardo un po' sull'elenco di winetricks, un po' di pazienza
<mettiu> ok enzotib grazie
<mettiu> enz
<mettiu> enzotib,
<mettiu> http://termotecnica.info/forum/default.aspx?g=posts&m=1212
<mettiu> magari questo ti aiuta
<mettiu> come faccio a eliminare una stampante ?
<enzotib> mettiu, una cosa alla volta
<enzotib> mettiu, cosa hai installato con winetricks?
<mettiu> niente per ora non ho installato niente con winetricks
<mettiu> era il suggerimento dato da rudy nel post che ti ho postato
<akhilleus> mi da installazione di pacchetto o software non riuscita
<akhilleus> come faccio?
<akhilleus> dal gestore aggiornamenti
<enzotib> mettiu, lancia winetricks
<mettiu> come ?
<enzotib> mettiu, da terminale, winetricks --gui
<mistya> arieccomi
<davegarath> mistya: hai il disco in questione attaccato ?
<mistya> davegarath, ti ridà fdisk http://pastebin.com/jqGR3kWE
<davegarath> mistya: se no lascialo staccato
<mettiu> enzotib, ok
<mistya> allora, in questo fdisk è attaccato. ma se vuoi lo stacco
<davegarath> mistya: spe fermi
<mistya> non mi muovo.
<davegarath> mistya: ok allora il disco è quel 2Tera vero ?
<enzotib> nella prima schermata dove dovrebbe essere selezionato "Select the default wineprefix" scegli OK e vai avanti
<mistya> il disco "rotto" è un 500gb
<mistya> che da fdisk non si vede.. lo vedo solo da gnome-disks
<davegarath> mistya: mistya allora non viene proprio visto per ora staccalo
<mistya> ok, staccato
<mettiu> enzotib, mettimi il mettiu cosi vedo rosso, grazie ok, ho fatto sono andato ancanti
<mettiu> avanti
<davegarath> mistya: poi apri un bel terminale nuovo e digiti : `tail -f /varl/log/syslog'
<enzotib> mettiu, ok, ora cosa dice?
<mettiu> Would you like to help winetricks development by letting winetricks report statistics?  You can turn reporting off at any time with the command 'winetricks --optout'
<enzotib> mettiu, qui rispondi come vuoi, io ho risposto no
<mettiu> OK, winetricks will *not* report statistics.  You won't be asked this question again.
<davegarath> mistya: questo rimarrà appeso mostrandoti un po' di cose... puoi dare in questo terminale quattro o cinque inviii in modo da separare l'output fin ora generato
<mettiu> enzotib, adesso mi propone diverse cose
<enzotib> mettiu, ora Install a windows component or DLL, la prima
<mistya> fatto
<mettiu> ienz
<mettiu> enzotib,
<mettiu> ok
<davegarath> mistya: dopodiché dovrai attaccare il disco "rotto" e pastarmi tutto quello che viene fuori
<mettiu> trovo un elenco lunghissimo di cose enzotib
<mistya> ok, aspetto o inizio a pastare?
<davegarath> !paste | mistya
<ubot-it> mistya: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<davegarath> sì
<enzotib> mettiu, ecco, ora mettiti a spulciare quello che ti serve, rispetto alla lista del post che mi hai segnalato prima
<davegarath> mistya: come vuoi non saranno mille righe dovrebbe essere tutto abbasstanza immediato
<mistya> davegarath, http://pastebin.com/kfddD78S
<mistya> uhm, rispetto a quando ho incollato ha aggiunto altra roba, te la do o ti basta quella?
<akhilleus> ho un divieto sulla barra
<mettiu> enzotib,
<akhilleus> e non riesco a fare+ nulla
<mettiu> posso spulciarli tutti ?
<akhilleus> non so cosa è successo
<mistya> davegarath, uhm, rispetto a quando ho incollato ha aggiunto altra roba, te la do o ti basta quella?
<akhilleus> mi dici di fare install-f ma non so com
<enzotib> mettiu, sicuramente common comctl32 e i due successivi li metterei
<enzotib> mettiu, poi mdac28
<Valgio63> akhilleus ,dal terminale, hai un aggiornamento a metà o un pacchetto corrotto. sudo apt-get install -f, seben ricordo
<enzotib> mettiu, mfc42
<akhilleus> http://imagebin.org/253466
<davegarath> mistya: mmmm sono venute fuori altre righe ? l'output si ripete ciclicamente ?
<mettiu> enzotib,
<mettiu> non trovo DCOM98
<enzotib> mettiu, vb6run
<mistya> si, ora si ripete ciclicamente ma prima ha dato un errore che non ha più ripetuto.. te lo do per completezza.
<Valgio63> akhilleus, hai recepito il messaggio?
<mettiu> enzotib, cmd ?
<akhilleus> si sto provando
<mistya> davegarath, http://pastebin.com/xJPMzEhX
<enzotib> mettiu, no, non credo
<mettiu> ok proseguo ?
<akhilleus> grazie siete molto bravi
<Valgio63> mi sembra che poi si debba dare anche un configure -a poi, qualcuno mi conferma?
<enzotib> mettiu, comunque puoi iniziare con questi e vedere se l'app va, altrimenti torni e aggiungi qualche altra cosa
<akhilleus> graziene davvero :))))
<davegarath> mistya: l'altro non è un "errore" stiamo guardando un log generico dove confuiscono un sacco di cose, queste riguardando lo schedulature e non ci interessa
<mistya> ok
<Valgio63> Figurati, per così poco.
<mettiu> ok
<mettiu> enz
<davegarath> mistya: mi dai l'output di un `ls -l /dev/sd*' per favore ?
<mistya> davegarath, certo.. http://pastebin.com/WFngEMNX
<Valgio63> enzotib, scusa se mi intrometto, da quello che capisco si possono installare le librerie che mancano in Wine? Ho un programma che non mi gira e mi dice che manca una .dll
<enzotib> Valgio63, sì, si possono aggiungere cose che microsoft distribuisce gratuitamente, librerie di base, essenzialmente
<davegarath> mistya: ora dai un po' di inviii nel terminale dove abbiamo il nostro tail del nostro log e in un altro terminale prova ora a fare `sudo dd if=/dev/sdc of=backup.sdc.mbr bs=1 count=512' così come l'ho scritto
<enzotib> runtime di VisualC p VBasic, etc, etc,
<davegarath> mistya: poi dammi l'output di entrambi
<Valgio63> Ok grazie, se domani sono dentro, al lavoro ovvio, vedo di rircordarmi cosa non va e poi ci provo, casomai vi rompo ;))) Ora mi doccio e me ne torno a casa.
<mistya> davegarath, http://pastebin.com/UXEevCgB
<mettiu> enzotib, mi da sempre problema col componente activex
<mettiu> 429
<enzotib> mettiu, messaggio esatto?
<davegarath> mistya: con questi I/O error non ho idea di come muovermi, sicuro che il disco non faccia strani rumori ?
<mistya> davegarath, ho l'orecchio appoggiato letteralmente.. fa un rumore di rotazione ma nessun ticchettio
<enzotib> l'errore potrebbe anche essere dovuto a un cavo rotto, quindi niente rumore
<mettiu> enzt
<mettiu> enzotib,
<davegarath> mistya: prova con un altro cavo usb
<mettiu> il componente Activex non puo creare l'oggetto sopr anel titolo della finestra 429
<davegarath> mistya: enzotib non ha tutti i torti
<enzotib> mettiu, fammi uno screenshot
<enzotib> !imagebin | mettiu
<ubot-it> mettiu: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<mettiu> 429 il componente activex non puo creare l'oggetto
<davegarath> mistya: qualcosa che non va nell'accesso del disco c'è
<davegarath> mistya: ce l'hai un altro cavo ? magari è lo stesso del disco esterno da 2T ?
<mettiu> enzotib, http://imagebin.org/253467
<sergios> salve a tutti! ho installato ubuntu 12.04 lts scaricato dal sito di ubuntu certification. dovrebbe essere una versione a pennello per il mi opc ma ho qualche dubbio... o ho sbagliato a scaricare l'.iso o c'è qualcosa che non va: appena ho provato a cambiare il tema di unity in radiance si è bloccato tutto, ho riavviato con-alt-stamp-reisub ma schermo nero. una volta riavviato in modalità ripristino ho rimesso i
<sergios> l tema ambience di default e adesso funziona... cosa può essere successo, come faccio a sapere se la .iso installata è quella giusta?
<mistya> davegarath, abbi pazienza un secondo solo che mi è squillato il telefono.. scusmai
<enzotib> mettiu, installa jet40 in winetricks
<mettiu> ENZ
<mettiu> enzotib,
<mettiu> non lo vedo !! dove è ?
<enzotib> sergios, cos'è il sito di ubuntu certification?
<mettiu> enzotib,
<mettiu> scusa visto
<mistya> davegarath, rieccomi.. fastweb s'era persa una bolletta.. :D
<sergios> enzotib, http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<mistya> davegarath, il cavo avevo già provato a cambiarlo la volta precedente.. e nulla
<enzotib> sergios, e la iso dove l'hai presa?
<davegarath> mistya: non hai un altro ?
<sergios> enzotib http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201012-6932/
<enzotib> sergios, quindi 12.04, LTS 64bit
<enzotib> sergios, è ok
<mettiu> enzotib,
<mettiu> non riesco a ins
<sergios> enzotib, in impostazioni di sistema/dettagli/grafica mi dice driver sconosciuto e esperienza standard
<mettiu> jet40
<enzotib> mettiu, perché?
<sergios> enzotib io avevo optato per questa iso sperando che fosse ricamata sul mio pc! -.-
<enzotib> sergios, però vorrei toglierti un'illusione, quella è una versione standard di ubuntu, non è specifica per il tuo pc
<sergios> -.-
<sergios> enzotib infatti mi sto accorgendo che non c'è quasi nulla installato
<Wall> Buonasera a tutti,
<Wall> volevo info riguardati questo quesito
<sergios> enzotib, quindi per avere una versione di ubuntu 12.04 il più possibile aggiornata e completa sarebbe più opportuno reintallare dalla iso ufficiale? http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<goamon> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<enzotib> sergios, tu hai già installato dalla iso ufficiale
<goamon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5695593/ ho problemi con questo aggiornamento
<Guest26284> "quando una penna usb viene identificata da un nome che non è la label ma è un etichetta "più hw""
<Guest26284> come interrogare questa proprietà?
<enzotib> Guest26284, che significa "più hw", fai un esempio
<mettiu> enzotib, adesso un po funziona, nel senso il primo errore è sistemato
<mettiu> però non stampa
<Guest26284> se collego una penna usb c'è il nome ossia l'etichetta che puoi cambiare...ma c'è il nome hw che non puoi cambiare
<Guest26284> ma come interrogare quel nome?
<enzotib> goamon, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<goamon> 12.10
<enzotib> Guest26284, un esempio o uno screenshot, per cortesia
<enzotib> goamon, apt-cache policy python3-minimal
<enzotib> !imagebin | Guest26284
<ubot-it> Guest26284: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<goamon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5695599/
<enzotib> goamon, hai abilitato i repo proposed, che non si fa
<pdor> ciao potete aiutarmi a montare una cartella di samba con smbmount_ devo accedere alla cartella con dd o syncbackup
<goamon> si... li tolgo, quali di preciso?
<Guest26284> in sostanza vorrei interagire col nome di una periferica
<Guest26284> ad esempio
<Guest26284> anche un processore ha
<Guest26284> un suo nome che viene letto dal bios
<enzotib> !enter | Guest26284
<ubot-it> Guest26284: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<enzotib> Guest26284, ti ho chiesto delle cose, ma non rispondi
<enzotib> goamon, devi disabilitare il repo proposed, per esempio lancia software-properties-gtk
<Guest26284> in questo momento nn posso farti uno screen sto cercando di stilare un esempio.ì
<enzotib> Guest26284, perché non puoi?
<Guest26284> xkè sn su win no linux
<Guest26284> in linux potrei fare lshw e vedere cosa esce...ma poi come cambio il nome del device?
<enzotib> Guest26284, sarebbe il caso che tornassi quando si può parlare più nel merito
<Guest26284> cosa vorresti ti fosse più chiaro?
<goamon> tolgo aggiornamenti proposti e non supportati?
<enzotib> goamon, sì
<goamon> perfetto grazie enzo ;)
<enzotib> goamon, non credo che hai risolto
<goamon> dimmi dimmi
<enzotib> goamon, perché adesso ti ritroverai un po' di pacchetti ancora derivanti da proposed
<goamon> come posso fare ora?
<goamon> tanto tra un po riformatto, per il momento se non c'è soluzione posso anche rimanere cosi
<enzotib> goamon, prendi questo file http://paste.ubuntu.com/5695623/
<goamon> ok
<davegarath> mistya: prova con cavo diverso con il quale abbiamo fatto le prove e verifca con il `tail -f /var/log/syslog' che non ci sia l'output che abbiamo visto prima che si ripete ciclicacemente
<enzotib> goamon, gksu gedit /etc/apt/preferences.d/myprefs
<enzotib> goamon, e copi tutto lì dentro
<goamon> ok
<enzotib> goamon, salva e chiudi
<goamon> dove lo salvo?
<enzotib> goamon, già gli hai dato un nome, non devi scegliere, solo salvare
<goamon> ok
<enzotib> goamon, ora sudo apt-get update
<goamon> perche me lo chiede ma evidentemente gia ha salvato per i fatti suoi
<enzotib> goamon, e poi sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, ma prima di rispondere sì o no, fammi vedere cosa propone di fare
<pdor> ciao dovrei montare la cartella smb://ste/ste/install su /media con smbmount ma mi da errore, mi sapete dire  qual e il comando esatto_
<WebbyIT> Hola, c'è qualcuno del Gruppo IRC in linea?
<enzotib> pdor, hai installato cifs-utils
<enzotib> WebbyIT, parla
<pdor> ecco
<pdor> grazie
<goamon> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<WebbyIT> enzotib: che tu sappia, #ubuntu-it-socialmedia l'abbiamo registrato noi?
<goamon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5695640/
<pdor> si e- installato
<enzotib> WebbyIT, a chi ti riferisci con "noi"?
<pdor> ma samba no
<enzotib> pdor, e allora devi montare con sudo mount -t cifs etc.etc.
<WebbyIT> enzotib: scusa, hai ragione, è stato registrato dal Gruppo IRC a nome di qualcuno del gruppo Social Media?
<enzotib> goamon, per cortesia, torno su software-properties-gtk e riabilita i proposed,
<goamon> ok
<enzotib> WebbyIT, uhm, bisognerebbe chiedere a jester, io questo canale non ricordo di averlo sentito
<pdor> enzotib non devo installare samba?
<enzotib> WebbyIT, e jester- in questo momento non c'è
<goamon> fatto
<WebbyIT> enzotib: aspetterò, grazie
<enzotib> pdor, samba serve solo se devi condividere, non se ti devi connettere a una share
<enzotib> goamon, di nuovo sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<goamon> ok
<davegarath> pdor: hai provato a montarlo in un altra locazione tipo /mnt al posto di /media ?
<pdor> devo aprire quella cartella con dd o syncbackup..
<davegarath> pdor: che errore ti da il smbmount ?
<goamon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5695653/
<enzotib> WebbyIT, vedo che l'unico in access list è newlife
<enzotib> goamon, con sudo
<pdor> smbmount -t smb://ste/ste/install /media ?
<WebbyIT> enzotib: ok, allora a posto
<WebbyIT> enzotib: grazie mille ;)
<pdor> ho usato comandi diversi
<enzotib> WebbyIT, non tanto a posto, credo che a jester- non piacerà la cosa
<WebbyIT> enzotib: no aspetta, significa che l'ha registrato newlife per conto suo?
<goamon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5695661/
<enzotib> WebbyIT, sì
<goamon> pardon enzo
<enzotib> goamon, fammi vedere l'output di sudo apt-get update
<goamon> ok
<mapreri> enzotib: posso sapere come fai a vedere ciò? /cc WebbyIT
<WebbyIT> enzotib: mhh... ok, se la sbrigheranno loro... quando vedo newlife gli dico di mettersi in contatto con jester-
<mapreri> se cerco di vedere i flag mi dice che non ho permessi (ovviamente)
<enzotib> mapreri, /msg ChanServ access #channel list
<mapreri> ah
<Ryccardo> in teoria c'è un trucco per fargli apparire una versione diversa, ma è rischioso
<davegarath> pdor: che comandi hai usato e che errore ti hanno restituito ? hai provato una destinazione diversa da /media ? perché /media è un po' particolare non vorrei fosse gestita da automount o con un sistema analogo
<goamon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5695671/
<daniele> Ciao ragazzi ho un problema che non riesco a risolvere da mesi, ho girato sui vari forum scritto sulla community ma non so se c'è soluzione, praticamente la luce della tastiera mi si accende soltanto se aumento o diminuisco la luminosità ma non in automatico all'avvio. Ho un asus n56vz ed ubuntu 12.10. Qualche suggerimento ?
<pdor> dave se puoi http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5695675/
<enzotib> goamon, ls -l /etc/apt/preferences.d/
<goamon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5695682/
<pdor> stesso problema con /mnt
<pdor> altri_
<pdor> altri?
<davegarath> pdor: usa smbmount ed usa un destinatio diversa da /media
<enzotib> goamon, sudo mv -i /etc/apt/preferences.d/mypref /etc/apt/preferences
<goamon> dice non esiste directory o file
<davegarath> pdor: se parli con qualcuno, metti il suo nick prima del messaggio così non si confondono le diverse discussioni
<sergios> qualcuno ha notizie sui driver grafici Radeon HD 6400M? leggo nel forum ma finora solo roba vecchia... esiste una fonte che magari non consco?
<pdor> davegarath stesso problema
<enzotib> goamon, forse mi sono perso una s alla fine di mypref
<goamon> ok :)
<goamon> di nuovo cosi
<enzotib> goamon, stesso errore?
<goamon> si
<enzotib> goamon, ls -l /etc/apt/preferences.d/
<davegarath> pdor: dammi l'output
<goamon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5695687/
<goamon> va bene ora?
<davegarath> pdor: scrivi anche a terminale :  `dpkg -l cifs-utils' e dammi anche questo output
<enzotib> goamon, ed ls -ld /etc/apt/pref*
<goamon> era andato prima senza output
<enzotib> goamon, ok
<pdor> davegarath http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5695688/
<enzotib> goamon, allora di nuovo sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<pdor> ah spe
<goamon> ti faccio vedere cosa esce?
<mettiu> enzotib, adesso funziona
<mettiu> un ulteriore problema secondo me è il punto e la virgola nel senso che mi sballa alcuni calcoli
<sergios> vorrei settare la scheda grafica Radeon HD 6400M su ubuntu 12.04 appena installato, qualche consiglio? imagebin.org/253473
<enzotib> goamon, sì
<goamon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5695695/
<enzotib> mettiu, ok, almeno...
<mettiu> enzotib, ad esempio 1,1*1,1= 121
<pdor> davegarath http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5695696/
<enzotib> mettiu, e col punto?
<mettiu> quando dovrebbe fare 1,21
<goamon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5695697/
<pdor> ho unetbootin...non mi ricordo come l-ho fatta sta live
<mettiu> enzotib, ne punto ne virgola
<mettiu> 1x1 = 1
<mettiu> 1,1*1,1=121
<davegarath> pdor: poi usa questa sintassi `sudo smbmount user=<user> dom=<dominio>   ste:/ste/install /mnt'
<enzotib> goamon, sudo apt-get -f install, e prima di rispondere fammi vedere l'output
<enzotib> mettiu, intendevo, se scrivi 1.1*1.1 ??
<mettiu> 121
<mettiu> enzotib,
<goamon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5695704/
<davegarath> pdor: poi dammi anche un `lsb_release -a'
<enzotib> goamon, dagli ok
<pdor> davegarath e quale user se sono con la live_ e quale e- il dominio?
<goamon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5695709/
<pdor> e soprattutto cosa e il dominio >)
<davegarath> pdor: sarà la user sul server che sta esportando la share no ?
<enzotib> goamon, sembra ok
<davegarath> pdor: ma scusa devi montare una share esterna o devi fare il contrario: esportare una share cifs di una porzione locale del tuo FS ?
<goamon> ok ora tolgo di nuovo i permessi?
<enzotib> goamon, adesso dovresti disabilitare di nuovo, e definitivamente, i repo proposed e  poi cancellare il file /etc/apt/preferences
<goamon> ok
<mettiu> enzotib, secondo te si deve capire come windows utilizza il punto e virgola e come farglielo emulare ?
<enzotib> mettiu, potrebbe essere un problema di encoding
<pdor> davegarath devo aprire una cartella remota con dd ..e non ho idea di come funziona...ho attaccato un usb esterno a un mediaplayer collegato al router  e miracolosamente funziona
<pdor> davegarath devo becappare su un hd in rete
<mettiu> enzotib, potrebb esseciuna soluzione ?
<goamon> per rimuovere aggiungo rm?
<goamon> ok enzo grazie
<goamon> ;)
<pdor> davegarath da file manager lo vedo ...da dejadup no
<pdor> davegarath e non basta fare un link con nautilus
<davegarath> pdor: non ho capito molto cosa hai fatto e cosa vuoi fare.. ma stai lavorando sul medaiaplayer ? hai già montato il fs esterno (lo vedi con filemanager) ?  mi dai l'output di un `df -h' ?
<davegarath> pdor: non mi è molto chiaro cosa vuol bakcuppare da dove a dove. il disco che hai attaccato al media player sarebbe l'origine o la destinazione ? la live che stai usando su che dispositivo è su un pc/portatile attaccato alla stessa rete ?
<pdor> davegarath http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5695760/
<enzotib> mettiu, fammi trovare una cosa, poi ti dico che prova possiamo fare
<pdor> destinazione
<mettiu> enzotib, ok
<pdor> si pc portatile in wireless
<davegarath> pdor: ma perché non attacchi il disco direttamente sul pc portatile e fai drag&drop nel tuo filemanager ?
<davegarath> pdor: l'origine dei dati dove sta ? sul pc ?
<Cristian> ciao
<pdor> davegarath e perche- mi sono comprato un mediaplayer che va in rete? :)  e poi devo becapppare e ribecappare 320 gb e fare esperimenti
<pdor> davegarath sono caduto mi son perso qualcosa?
<pdor> provo con una live normale? installo smbnetfs?
<dario__> ciao a tutti
<davegarath> pdor: se devi appunto backuppare 320G di roba passare dal collo di bottiglia della rete con tutti questi passaggi mi pare un po' farsi del male, io attaccherei direttamente il disco al pc, farei il passsaggio sul disco e poi lo rimetterei sul mediaplayer
<pdor> non posso...
<davegarath> pdor: cmq se da file manager lo vedi, basta fare drUg&drop delle cartelle da locale alla share remota ( mi hai detto che lì la vedi digitando la url smb:// .... no ? )
<davegarath> pdor: perché non puoi ? in che senso ?
<nellix> Buonasera , voglio eliminare il grub e lasciare solo il SO della concorrenza. Si puo' senza riformattare il tutto ? Grazie
<pdor> non posso...
<davegarath> pdor: cosa non puoi?
<pdor> stare vicino
<enzotib> !mbr | nellix
<ubot-it> nellix: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<nellix> grazie enzotib , leggo , mi informo e grazie.
<pdor> se invece di avere 700 programmi per fare la stessa cosa ce ne fossero 3...avremmo sicuramente risolto ilproblema
<pdor> garzie
<davegarath> pdor: scusami fatico a seguirti :) non puoi stare vicino a cosa ?
<pdor> al server
<vinc> ciao ho un problema con Lubuntu 64 bit: ho riempito l'hd e quando tento di spostare i file da un hd all'altro, mi dice che i bytes liberati sono sempre zero
<vinc> qualche idea?
<leosacc> ciao
<Serpico> ola
<enzotib> vinc, sei sul sistema pieno in questo momento?
<vinc> enzotib: no e' una partizione a parte che uso per i dati
<enzotib> vinc, è montata?
<vinc> enzotib: si certo
<enzotib> vinc, munt point?
<enzotib> mount*
<vinc> enzotib:  ho scritto tutto qui: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/226397
<enzotib> vinc, vedo che usi root
<enzotib> vinc, mi viene da pensare che df mostri lo spazio disponibile per l'utente, che continua a essere zero, dato che una percentuale è sempre riservata per root
<vinc> enzotib: si sono files creati da photorec, che poi e' quello che mi ha riempito l'hd
<enzotib> vinc, farei qualche spostamento più sostanzioso per vedere se cambia qualcosa
<vinc> enzotib: ho provato diverse volte, ora ci dovrebbero essere 6-7GB
<enzotib> vinc, su un disco da quanti GB?
<vinc> enzotib:  ma guarda, e' scritto li', il totale sono 150gb, i liberi te li ho calcolati
<enzotib> vinc, sei proprio sulla soglia del classico 5%
<vinc> enzotib: cioe'?
<enzotib> 5% riservato a root, quindi ancora 0 per l'utente
<enzotib> vai oltre
<vinc> enzotib: ok, faccio subito
<enzotib> vinc, sudo dumpe2fs /dev/sda5 | grep 'Reserved block count\|Block size'
<enzotib> vinc, ovviamente /dev/sda5 va cambiato
<enzotib> ho fatto un becero copia e incolla
<enzotib> vado via, ciao
<riccardo_> sera a tutti
<riccardo_> ho aggiornato all'ultimo ubuntu ed al riavvio il mouse non funziona più, neanche collegandone un altro usb... ora sono connesso tramite la versione precedente
<riccardo_> e funziona tutto
<riccardo_> però ho la risoluzione sbagliata in questo momento potete aiutarmi a capire?
<vinc> enzotib: si ok capito. grazie
<riccardo_> qualcuno ha idea di come poter risolvere?
<riccardo_> ragazzi ci siete
<riccardo_> datemi una mano gentilmente
<brian40> ciao
<gioba> ciao a tutti
<gioba> ho un problema conm xubuntu
<gioba> chi mi puo aiutare<<<<'
<gioba> ho installato erroneamente la version 10.10
<gioba> c'e' un modo da comando per fare upgrade
<Serpico> gioba: te lo dovrebbe chiedere da solo
<Serpico> gioba: altrimenti dai sudo do-release-upgrade
<gioba> provo
<gioba> per sapere se e' andato a buon fine come faccio?
<Nicola367> ciao a tutti
<Nicola367> avrei bisogno di aiuto per installare ubuntu
<Nicola367> se qualcuno può aiutarmi gliene sarei grato
<Nicola367> Paolo, sei afk?
<Nicola367> c'è qualcuno non afk?
<Nicola367> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<leosacc> ciao a tutti
<gioba> [20:28] <gioba> serpico ho provato [20:28] <gioba> mi ha dato errore [20:28] <gioba> nel senso che non ha fatto avanzamento
<gioba> c e qualcuno che mi da una mano?
<gioba> ho installato xubuntu 10.10
<almaidinajad> buona sera a tutti, mi spiegate cosa fa il comando sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -f ?
<flower> buonasera ho un problema con libreoffice,è la pagina giusta?
<Serpico> gioba: che errore ti ha dato?
<Serpico> almaidinajad: fa un aggiornamento con selezione dei kernel
<almaidinajad> grazie Serpico, quindi non installa altro che i kernel?
<Serpico> almaidinajad: e alcuni aggiornamenti speciali comunque sono aggiornamenti. se non hai nei repository cose strane non c'è nulla di malevolo
<Serpico> ciao
<Polimar_> sakve
<Polimar_> questa sera all'accensione del pc arrivo alla schermata login di kubuntu ma non mi logga
<Polimar_> per un sec da scermo nero poi torna alla schermata login
<enzotib> Polimar_, Ctrl-Alt-F1, potrai loggarti su una console testuale e fare qualche controllo
<mibofra> !installazione | Valgio63
<ubot-it> Valgio63: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Polimar> sono entrato con una live
<Polimar> cosa posso fare da live per ripristinare kubuntu
<AlbyWanKenobi_> Ciao ragazzi qualcuno può darmi un paio di consigli
<enzotib> !chiedi | AlbyWanKenobi_
<ubot-it> AlbyWanKenobi_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<attackment> AlbyWanKenobi_:  chiedi
<AlbyWanKenobi_> come scaricare e istallare la nuova versione di flash player
<attackment> AlbyWanKenobi_:  ubuntu?
<AlbyWanKenobi_> si versione majorana
<AlbyWanKenobi_> 12.10
<attackment> http://www.antonioallegretti.it/?q=it/node/821
<enzotib> !flash | AlbyWanKenobi_
<ubot-it> AlbyWanKenobi_: Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash | Guida alla risoluzione dei problemi di Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash#Risoluzione_dei_problemi | Per problemi con CPU vecchie: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<AlbyWanKenobi_> ok grazie
<AlbyWanKenobi_> poi altra domanda cosa mi dite di linux mint?
<uomoragno> caspita ubot-it sei intelligentissimo (sei un bot vero?)
<Valgio63> Domanda: qualcuno è MOLTO addentro ai driver nvidia?
<Valgio63> Alby  etc. :))) mai provato, ma chi lo ha fatto mi dice che non va male. Se ben ricordo è per i nostalgici di Windows?
<Valgio63> Io preferisco ubuntu con Mate, veloce leggera, senza rinunciare anulla.
<attackment> Valgio63:  tutto meno che per i nostalgici
<Valgio63> Mi avevano detto, chiedo venia.
<Valgio63> mai usato.
<Valgio63> Puppy, slitaz e debian si,
<AlbyWanKenobi_> forse meglio la vecchia suse allora
<attackment> provatela non ve ne pentirester
<attackment> io la ho sostituita a ubuntu 12.10
<AlbyWanKenobi_> non mi trovo troppo bene con la versione ubuntu della majorana
<Valgio63> quale versione, la remix o Majonix?
<AlbyWanKenobi_> majonix
<Valgio63> perché?
<AlbyWanKenobi_> avevo la vecchia remix
<Valgio63> Beh, tutta un'altra cosa, manca metà della roba!
<AlbyWanKenobi_> ho anche il problema che non mi fa più scegliere la modalita gnome
<Valgio63> In che senso, Majonix?
<Valgio63> Dovrebbe avere solo la Mate, ma io l'ho provata solo in live.
<Valgio63> E' per quello che è un po' più veloce. Interfaccia leggera, sistema meno lento. Tutto dipende su cosa lo metti.
<Valgio63> Se vuoi gnome o ci installli la Fallback, oppure prenditi la remix 9.1 ( la preferisco alla 10 con 12.10) dipende dai gusti.
<Valgio63> Beh, ragazzi, il nonno è stanco e va a nanna, buonanotte a tutti
<Valgio63> Ciao a tutti
<akhilleus> sera a ttti
<Valgio63> Mibofra, trovato!!! Per cambiare percorso alle cartelle predefinite di Ubuntu: http://ronin117.blogspot.it/2010/10/cambiare-il-percorso-delle-directory.html
<Valgio63> Notte!!
<mibofra> Valgio63, LOL avevo capito un'altra cosa allora XD
<mibofra> ciao Valgio63 :))
<Valgio63> A beh! Ciao
<Serpico> ciao
<mic_> c'ènessuno?
<mic_> sono alle prime armi avrei bisognio di aiuto
<giallomic> pleas anyware can help me
<giallomic> ?
<giallomic> cè qualcuno?
#ubuntu-it 2013-04-11
<krabador> sergios, problemi ?
<radedo> buongiorno a tutti
<radedo> ho un problema con edubuntu , volevo installare ubuntu 10.04 mi usciva lo schermo bianco o provato un paio di tasti niente. Poi volevo tornare ad edubuntu, ora mi esce sempre la finestra Bug Buddy con un Bug Reporting tool e non posso cliccare piú niente .Anche l'icona di Mozzila firefox non appare. Qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi? grazie
<radedo_> Memory status: size: 15560704 vsize: 0 resident: 42762240 share: 0 rss: 42762240 rss_rlim: 0nCPU usage: start_time: 2429 rtime: 0 utime: 1365659504 stime: 0 cutime:772 cstime: 0 timeout: 750 it_real_value: 0 frequency: 22nnBacktrace was generated from '/usr/bin/gnome-panel'nn(no debugging symbols found)nUsing host libthread_db library "/lib/libthread_db.so.1".n(no debugging symbols found)n(no debugging symbols found)n(no d
<radedo_> questo e´ il report
<radedo> ho un problema con edubuntu , volevo installare ubuntu 10.04 mi usciva lo schermo bianco o provato un paio di tasti niente. Poi volevo tornare ad edubuntu, ora mi esce sempre la finestra Bug Buddy con un Bug Reporting tool e non posso cliccare piú niente .Anche l'icona di Mozzila firefox non appare. Qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi? grazie
<Valgio63> Giorno a tutti! ripeto la domanda di ieri sera: c'è nessuno che è MOLTO addentro ai driver nvidia?
<Valgio63> radedo- Comunque sempre meglio usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com , ci pasti ttto ciò che vuoi con il tuo nickname e poi post solo il link slls pagina. tanto per non intasare il canale.
<Valgio63> ok a più tardi
<radedo_> ok scusa non lo sapevo
<Andre81> buongiorno, so che ubuntu non c'entra nulla con xp, ma sono alla disperazione
<Andre81> sono nella disperata ricerca della iso originale di windows XP pro OEM in italiano, qualche buon anima che ha un link o che la può sharare con me? Ho cercato su torrent e su ed2k ma trovo solo iso moddate dagli utenti e nessuna originale
<Andre81> ps sono unutente ubuntu (versione server) comunque
<Andre81> o almeno dirmi dove poteri fare qualche ricerca
<mettiu> ciao come installo java ?
<cristian> buongiorno
<vlt> Ciao.
<cristian> vlt: ciao
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> come posso eliminare l'accelerazione grafica nel 12.10 ?
<gwAboutHelp> Buongiorno chi mi aiuta a configurare la mia rete wireless per utilizzare un gateway che mi hanno fornito?
<gwAboutHelp> !screen
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'screen'
<gwAboutHelp> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gwAboutHelp> qual è il comando per uploaddare uno scrren?
<TaLaDo> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<gwAboutHelp> grazie
<davegarath> gwAboutHelp: codesto gateway si trova nella stessa rete ? mi spiego meglio, generalemnte nelle reti private wireless si usa la rete 192.168.0.0/24, quindi ti troverai un ip tipo 192.168.0.5 ed avrai come gw 192.168.0.1. potresti usare un altro gw tipo 192.168.0.10 ma non potrai usare un default gw che non sia 192.168.0.xxx
<davegarath> gwAboutHelp: detto questo puoi usare un gw diverso da quello di default "staticizzando" l'ip, ovvero facendoti la configurazione a mano
<gwAboutHelp> un secondoche sto preparando  tutto il testo con gli scrren in cui spiego qual è la situazione...
<gwAboutHelp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5697820/
<nico__> buongiorno a tutti
<nico__> c'e qualcuno che può aiutarmi a capire come installare ubuntu a fianco di windows
<nico__> someone can help me
<gwAboutHelp> nico__ leggi qui http://paste.ubuntu.com/5697828/
<nico__> ho bisogno di metterlo su hard disk non posso diversamene e non voglio sostituire windows
<nico__> avrei bisogno di sapere una cosa se puoi
<nico__> se installo una vesione più vecchia della 12.10 e poi aggiorno è la stessa cosa di mettere direttamente la 12.10 oppure è meglio mettere direttamente la 12.10
<gwAboutHelp> se non vuoi sostituire windows mettilo su una vm con virtual box
<nico__> ma scusami un dual boot perchè è così sconsigliato?
<gwAboutHelp> cerco aiuto per configurazione di un gw ecco la mia situazione http://paste.ubuntu.com/5697820/
<nico__> sulla vm ho poca ram dispobibile
<davegarath> gwAboutHelp: il server dhcp ed il gw spesso ( e credo proprio nel tuo caso sono 2 macchine con 2 ip diversi ) quello chevi settare è il default gw quindi devi pigiare sul bottone "Routes"
<gwAboutHelp> li ho un record  di 4 parametri da inserire...vado a fare screen e arrivo tra 5 minuti (devo riavviare xD)
<nico__> se ti dico che non ci ho capito niente ti offendi
<davegarath> gwAboutHelp: ed aggiungere a mano la rotta : adress=0.0.0.0, netmask=0.0.0.0,  gateway=192.168.6.199
<gwAboutHelp> quanta ram hai?
<nico__> 1Gb
<davegarath> gwAboutHelp: la metrica lasciala perdere
<davegarath> gwAboutHelp: o cmq mettila a 0
<gwAboutHelp> ok
<gwAboutHelp> prima di riavviare
<gwAboutHelp> in Method cosa mi consigli?
<davegarath> gwAboutHelp: non devi riavviare per questo vero ? :)
<gwAboutHelp> lol si xkè da windows mi funge e da linux no e stanno stessa macchina
<gwAboutHelp> ubuntu e win
<davegarath> gwAboutHelp: oddio dove lo vedi method ?
<gwAboutHelp> e adesso sn sotto win
<sauro> Buongiorno a tutti. avrei questa esigenza: dovrei far lanciare deja-dup con diritti amministrativi per eseguire il backup anche di alcune directory di sistema. come posso fare? (ubuntu 12.04)
<gwAboutHelp> qui http://imagebin.org/253586
<davegarath> gwAboutHelp: ah :) lascialo così
<davegarath> gwAboutHelp: ricordati di compilare il dns
<davegarath> gwAboutHelp:  e lascia vuoto il dhcp client id
<nico__> devegarath potresti aiutarmi a capire come installare a fianco di win ubuntu
<davegarath> !installazione | nico__
<ubot-it> nico__: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<nico__> si ho letto ho bisogno di un paio di informazioni che non trovo
<davegarath> nico__: il prerequisito è quello di aver installato windows non utilizzando tutto il disco e "partizionandolo"
<nico__> ho un hard disc da dedicare
<davegarath> nico__: ottimo meglio ancora
<nico__> però non ho un cd e voglio installarlo da chiavetta
<nico__> puoi aiutarmi
<nico__> avendo comunque un dual boot da fare
<davegarath> nico__: allora l'unica accortezza che ti consiglio è configurare grub installandolo sul disco principale ( che immagino sia quello di windows )
<nico__> cioè?
<akis24> giorno
<davegarath> nico__: verso la fine dell'installazione ti verrà fatta la domanda di dove installare grub, devi dirgli di farlo sul disco principale ( sda di solito )
<davegarath> nico__: per usare la usb leggi la guida, sezione "Avvio del CD/chiavetta USB"
<nico__> questo non sono riuscito a capirlo
<nico__> io scarico la iso
<nico__> se la metto su chiavetta
<nico__> come installo?
<davegarath> nico__: leggi la guida
<davegarath> nico__: c'è scritto tutto
<nico__> una domanda ancora
<nico__> se faccio l'installazione della versione 10 e l'aggiorno all'ultima 12 è la stessa cosa o mi consigli di installare direttamente la 12?
<davegarath> nico__: se devi installare da 0 ti consiglio direttamente la 12
<davegarath> nico__: più che altro risparmi tempo, e se non sai bene cosa stai facendo anche un po' di grattate di capo :)
<nico__> ok
<nico__> allora se non ti creo troppi problemi
<nico__> visto che non riesco a farlo puoi aiutarmi a mettere su chiavetta il file e farmlo partire ?
<nico__> grazie
<davegarath> nico__: dove ti sei arentao con la guida ?
<marcomariella> buongiorno
<nico__> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/SupportoUsb
<marcomariella> devo creare una chat aziendale e volevo fare una prova sul mio server (ubuntu server)
<nico__> non mi dice come mettere l'immagine .iso su pen drive
<marcomariella> cosa c'è da usare come chat di programmi per la chat tipo aziendale?
<marcomariella> tipo jabber?
<nico__> io provo a copiare
<nico__> ma non parte
<enzotib> buongiorno
<davegarath> nico__: che sistama operativo stai usando ora ?
<davegarath> ciao enzotib
<nico__> xp
<enzotib> ciao davegarath
<davegarath> nico__: allora devi scaricare unetbootin da qui  http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ che ti permettererà di prendere la iso scaricata e metterla su chiavetta
<nico__> grazie
<enzotib> oppure
<enzotib> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica PenDriveLinux (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<davegarath> gwAboutHelp: ce l'hai fatta ?
<gwAboutHelp> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<gwAboutHelp> non ancora ecco come ho configurato: http://imagebin.org/253588
<gwAboutHelp> ricordo il link di prima in cui descrivevo la situazione http://paste.ubuntu.com/5697820/
<davegarath> gwAboutHelp: non ci siamo :) perché non hai messo come ti avevo detto ? :) nella finestra delle rotte devi impostare il default gw. il campo adress specifica la destinazione e dobbiamo mettere : 0.0.0.0 (default) la netmask specifica i filtri ( 0.0.0.0 ) ovvero: nessuno
<davegarath> gwAboutHelp: come l'hai settato tu gli hai detto che deve usare il gw 199 solo per __6.66 ( che con netmas 24 bit non so come la prenda ma al massimo userà il gw 199 solo per gli indirizzi della classe 192.168.6.x
<gwAboutHelp> ma io nn devo fare il gateway
<gwAboutHelp> io lo devo usare
<gwAboutHelp> :S
<davegarath> gwAboutHelp: sì lo so
<gwAboutHelp> ok
<gwAboutHelp> l'ip del gw è 192.168.6.199
<davegarath> gwAboutHelp: noi dobbiamo dire di USARE  :) .199 come DEFAULT gw ovvero per TUTTE le destinazioni :)
<davegarath> gwAboutHelp: e per farlo dobbiamo mettere 0.0.0.0
<gwAboutHelp> hum
<gwAboutHelp> spè rileggo su
<gwAboutHelp> come si imposta il default gateway?
<davegarath> enzotib: aiuto! mi spiego così male ?
<davegarath> gwAboutHelp: come ti ho detto prima: nella finestra  "Routes" fai add, e metti address=0.0.0.0 netmask=0.0.0.0 gw=192.168.6.199
<davegarath> gwAboutHelp: la metrica lasciala stare, se proprio si offende e la richiede, metti:  0
<enzotib> io il default gw non lo metto in routes, lo metto come terzo campo accanto a ip e netmask
<davegarath> enzotib: l'ip è dato da dhcp
<davegarath> enzotib: solo che non vogliamo usare il gw fornito dal dhcp
<enzotib> e il gw no?
<davegarath> enzotib: almeno così ho capito io
<enzotib> ah, ecco, situazione ingarbugliata
<davegarath> boh sì la richiesta è nata sul come imposto un altro gw
<davegarath> credo che sia perché il gw di default non lo faccia uscire mentre l'altro sì :)
<gwAboutHelp> <enzotib> la situazione di partenza è questa http://paste.ubuntu.com/5697820/
<enzotib> bah, mi pare strano che uno possa scegliere il gw, se ha una sola interfaccia di rete
<davegarath> enzotib: infatti dobbiamo dirgli di ingnorare le rotte imposte da dhcp e specificargliele noi
<enzotib> davegarath, no, dicevo, come principio, su una sottorete è normale che ci siano due gateway tra cui scegliere?
<enzotib> premetto che non sono un esperto di reti
<enzotib> (anzi postmetto)
<davegarath> gwAboutHelp: prova a fare come ti ho detto, e se non riesci quando torni qua dammi un altro valore : apri un terminale e digita `route -n' e pastamelo qua
<davegarath> !paste | gwAboutHelp
<ubot-it> gwAboutHelp: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gwAboutHelp> in questo caso dhcp e dns sono uguali e il gw ha ip diverso da dhcp
<davegarath> enzotib: puoi farlo usando le metriche e rotte varie
<davegarath> enzotib: nel nostro caso non gli facciamo impostare la rotta di default ma gli forziamo la nostra ed usiamo di fatto un gw solo
<enzotib> ok, vi lascio divertire
<gwAboutHelp> lol
<davegarath> enzotib: cmq di norma dovresti avere al massimo un gw per ogni network + il default
<gwAboutHelp> <davegarath> io avevo inserito l'ip xkè ho visto che era 192.168.6.66 anche qualche giorno fa xD
<davegarath> enzotib: mi sono spiegato MALISSIMO
<davegarath> enzotib: detta così è una vaccata
<davegarath> gwAboutHelp: no, l'ip ce lo facciamo dare dal dhcp, può essere che quell'ip oggi sia di un altro pc e viene fuori un casotto
<gwAboutHelp> però lo screen di primasui details di rete da win è di oggi...e anche oggi mi ha dato 192.168.6.66
<davegarath> gwAboutHelp: se la rete la gestisci tu e sei sicuro che quell'ip sia libero lo puoi inserire manualmente
<davegarath> gwAboutHelp: le cose sono 2 : o hai una "reservation" o semplicemnte è in "cache"
<gwAboutHelp> ...inizio a pensare che me lo assegnerà altre volte
<gwAboutHelp> perchè anche ora che ho fatto più di un riavvio mi mantiene .6.66
<davegarath> gwAboutHelp: se è in reservation ( ovvero ti hanno riservato sempre lo stesso ip per la tua scheda di rete sarà sempre quello ) in caso contrario se vai in ferie per una settimana è molto probabile che questo cambi
<gwAboutHelp> ha in cacheil mio mac?
<davegarath> gwAboutHelp: esatto ha in cache il tuo mac
<gwAboutHelp> nn so cm sia...però il sistemista mi ha etto
<gwAboutHelp> *detto
<gwAboutHelp> che una volta fornitami la pw devo impostare il gw xkè altrimenti dv aggiungermi per mac per non utilizzare il gw. Cosa ne pensi?
<gwAboutHelp> per pw intendo quella del wi-fi
<davegarath> gwAboutHelp: che detto così non ho capito cosa ti ha detto, sicuramente tu hai capito male :D
<gwAboutHelp> riporto un pò le parole e fermorestando il modo in cui me l'ha detta...essendo che non sono bravo in reti
<gwAboutHelp> è chiaro che è riuscito a non farmi capire nulla :S
<davegarath> gwAboutHelp: scrivi chiaramente senza abbreviare che se no si fa ancora più fatica a capire cosa scrivi
<gwAboutHelp> ok
<gwAboutHelp> sorry
<gwAboutHelp> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<davegarath> gwAboutHelp: stiamo giocando al gioco del telefono, se non capisco cosa ti dice me lo riporti sicuramente in modo errato :) cmq andiamo per gradi
<davegarath> gwAboutHelp: fai ESATTAMENTE come ti ho detto :) poi, se non funziona, torna qui anche con l'output del comando ` route -n '  e vediamo di capire
<davegarath> gwAboutHelp: quel comando lo devi mettere in un terminale
<gwAboutHelp> ok
<gwAboutHelp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5697932/
<davegarath> gwAboutHelp: ok quello che ti ha detto il sistemista credo che sia questo
<gwAboutHelp> provo a togliere il netmask e l'ip lasciando solo il gw; e poi lancio comando 'route -n'
<davegarath> tu non hai una reservation, quindi per ora imposti il gw a manina poi lui ti mette quel gw per un ip che sarà sempre il tuo tramite una reservation con il tuo mac address
<davegarath> gwAboutHelp: fermati :)
<gwAboutHelp> eccomi
<gwAboutHelp> ci sn ancora lol
<davegarath> gwAboutHelp: nella finestra "Routes" aggiungi
<davegarath> gwAboutHelp: address=0.0.0.0 mask=0.0.0.0 gw=192.168.6.199 metrica=0
<davegarath> fine
<davegarath> gwAboutHelp: proviamoci :D
<davegarath> gwAboutHelp: se non va fai anche quel comando a terminale e ci sentiamo tra poco
<gwAboutHelp> ci riusciremooo lol
<gwAboutHelp> ok
<gwAboutHelp> quitto
<davegarath> enzotib: non ce la faremo mai :)
<enzotib> lol
<davegarath> certo che se gli dico di fare una cosa e lui ne fa un altra... :)
<TaLaDo> eh
<davegarath> per ogni reboot diventa proprio lunga
<enzotib> !troll | davegarath
<ubot-it> davegarath: Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<TaLaDo> ecco
<enzotib> !notroll | davegarath
<ubot-it> davegarath: Il messaggio sopra è stato scritto da qualcuno che pensa di essere divertente. Per favore ignoralo completamente, perchè discuterci o prestargli attenzione gli farà solo pensare di aver raggiunto il suo "divertente" scopo.
<enzotib> bah, forse non è proprio appropriato
<enzotib> ma uno che non segue le indicazioni è quasi un troll
<davegarath> sì perché poi manco si diverte
<davegarath> alla fine chi ha il problema è lui
<nex_necis> mi avete fatto venire in mente questa storiella http://www.zerocalcare.it/2013/02/18/i-vecchi-che-usano-il-pc/
<enzotib> un vero troll li inventa i problemi :)
<Crili> Buongiorno gente :) domanda.. siccome sono al momento con arch e vorrei installare ubuntu, ma siccome a breve uscirà la 13.04: se io installo la beta2 poi posso aggiornare alla RC e poi alla finale, o devo reinstallare tutto?e se aspetto la settimana prossima e installo la candidate posso poi aggiornare?chiedo perchè sento da più parti che come stabilità la 13.04 è ottima e quindi mi sembra inutile aspettare la relase finale.. 
<gwAboutHelp> <davegarath> hum
<enzotib> Crili, aggiornando ti ritrovi la versione ufficiale
<enzotib> quanto alle voci che la dicono ottima, come fanno a basare queste impressioni su una beta lo ignoro
<Spyro74> Salve a tutti
<Spyro74> ho un MacBook Pro con intel
<Spyro74> vorrei installare UBUNTU, quale versione mi consigliate ?
<enzotib> Spyro74, tra qualche giorno la 13.04
<enzotib> !raring
<ubot-it> Date di rilascio delle varie fasi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule, novità tecniche: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/TechnicalOverview
<Spyro74> :D
<gwAboutHelp> <davegarath> quando inserisco Address 0.0.0.0 Netmasck 0.0.0.0 e gw 192.168.6.199 e metrica 0 non mi fa cliccare ok;
<Crili> enzotib: probabilmente l'hanno provata e non gli ha dato problemi..è vero che anche dai canali ufficiali si capisce che è stato puntato molto sulla stabilità del sistema..
<Crili> Spyro74: il 25 aprile esce la 13.04
<gwAboutHelp> <davegarath> ho provato anche ad inserire  campo vuoto...ma nada non posso clicacre ok per fargli prendere la modifica
<Crili> ecco esatto..
<gwAboutHelp> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Spyro74> grazie :D !
<Crili> enzotib: comunque allora se installo la beta2, poi il 26 aprile mi ritrovo la ufficiale se non annullo gli aggiornamenti, giusto?e anche se cambio qualche pacchetto non da problemi?tipo se installo skype o disinstallo qualcosa..
<enzotib> Crili, sì
<gwAboutHelp> <davegarath> ecco cosa ho fatto http://imagebin.org/253596 e nn mi fa premere ok
<davegarath> gwAboutHelp: a sto giro hai ragione e non so perché vediamo di farlo a mano a riga di comando. dammi l'output del route -n
<gwAboutHelp> ho lanciato anche il comando
<Crili> perfetto.. allora stasera download e installazione :) grazie mille, scappo via.. grazie di nuovo, ciaoooooooooooo
<davegarath> gwAboutHelp: bene dammi l'output
<gwAboutHelp> route -n però tenendo presente la configurazioen di prima ossia http://imagebin.org/253597
<gwAboutHelp> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gwAboutHelp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5697994/
<davegarath> mmmm strano
<davegarath> gwAboutHelp: per impostare il gw a mano puoi fare così :  da terminale digita `sudo route add default gw 192.168.6.199'  e questo sistema le cose a mano per la sessione
<davegarath> gwAboutHelp: ora cerco di capire meglio come lavora network manager per renderlo definitivo
<gwAboutHelp> questo comando l'ho già dato prima di utilizzare il network manager
<davegarath> gwAboutHelp: quale comando il route -n ?
<gwAboutHelp> ad ogni modo dalloutput di 'route -n' http://paste.ubuntu.com/5697994/ non l'ha settato il gateway?
<davegarath> gwAboutHelp: no questo comando mostra come sono le cose, te l'ho fatto fare perché se c'era già settato un gw dovevamo rimuoverlo prima se no diventava un casotto fartelo gestire
<gwAboutHelp> no il comando  `sudo route add default gw 192.168.6.199' l'ho usato prima di passare al network manager (kissaà perchè volevo andare direttamente da shell)
<gwAboutHelp> xD
<davegarath> gwAboutHelp: perfetto e non ha detto nulla ?
<gwAboutHelp> ah ok
<gwAboutHelp> mo lo rilancio ok?
<davegarath> gwAboutHelp: spe ora sei su win vero ?
<gwAboutHelp> si
<davegarath> gwAboutHelp: ti faccio fare una lista di cose così vediamo di non reboottare mille volte se no facciamo natale
<gwAboutHelp> ok
<marcomariella> ciao come faccio a scrivere ad una persona qui in chat direttamente a lui tipo <mioutente> altroutente: textextext
<marcomariella> ?
<rikyvigna87> salve a tutti
<gwAboutHelp> <marcomariella> itendi questo?
<marcomariella> si si
<gwAboutHelp> lol
<marcomariella> però tu ora non mi hai scritto direttamente
<gwAboutHelp> copia ed incolla
<marcomariella> se no lo vedrei rosso
<gwAboutHelp> <marcomariella> quindi uando ti scrivo come ora nn vedi in rosso?
<marcomariella> no nel senso che non hai scritto a me direttamente
<gwAboutHelp> <marcomariella> ma vedi in rosso il mio nick ora su questa?
<davegarath> gwAboutHelp: allora io proverei prima ad usa network amanger e mettere l'ip statico a maniana. Per farlo nel Method sceglierai "Manual", address metterai 192.168.6.66 netmask= 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.6.199, dns metti quello di prima che mi pare fosse 192.168.6.11.
<gwAboutHelp> si .6.11
<gwAboutHelp> quindi cambio solo il method
<gwAboutHelp> da dhcp solo indirizzo a manuale
<gwAboutHelp> ok vado a provare sta cosa
<davegarath> gwAboutHelp: sì però dillo al tuo sistemista che stai usando PROVVISORIAMENTE un ip "statico"
<gwAboutHelp> però mi chiedo se quando lancio il comando route -n
<gwAboutHelp> invece di vedere http://paste.ubuntu.com/5697994/
<gwAboutHelp> dovrei vedere questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/5698020/ ?
<davegarath> gwAboutHelp: no
<davegarath> gwAboutHelp: dovresti avere in più questa riga in testa :  0.0.0.0       192.168.6.199      0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 wlan0
<gwAboutHelp> ok
<gwAboutHelp> riavvio e questa volta
<davegarath> gwAboutHelp: se questo non va ( dubito )
<gwAboutHelp> provo a switcharmi tra 2 wireless
<davegarath> gwAboutHelp: lancia questa lista di comandi da terminale
<gwAboutHelp> quali comandi?
<gwAboutHelp> riavvio prima
<davegarath> ciao andato
<marcomariella> devo fare una chat aziendale, cosa posso usare su ubuntu server?
<marcomariella> tipo jabber
<nex_necis> marcomariella: chat o instant messenger?
<marcomariella> che differenza c'è?
<nex_necis> una chat è quella in cui sei ora
<nex_necis> un IM è ad esempio msn o google chat
<nex_necis> la seconda ti fa parlare principalmente fra utenti, la prima principalmente in una stanza comune
<marcomariella> no no utenti
<marcomariella> ogni dipendente dell'azienda ha un utenza
<marcomariella> e si collega tramite software
<marcomariella> che può essere adium o pidgin o ichat
<nex_necis> http://help.ubuntu-it.org/9.10/ubuntu/serverguide/it/jabberd2-server.html
<marcomariella> si ma una volta che lo installo come creo utenti e psw? a cosa poi mi devo connettere?
<nex_necis> marcomariella: crei gli utenti direttamente dal client
<marcomariella> ora provo ad installare
<marcomariella> e faccio prova
<nex_necis> ti segnalo l'ultima parte della guida che ti ho linkato: Il vantaggio nell'uso di Berkeley DB per i dati utenti consiste nella bassa manutenzione necessaria una volta configurato. Per avere un maggiore controllo sugli account utente e le credenziali di autenticazione, è consigliato usare un altro metodo di autenticazione.
<marcomariella> io ho ubuntu server
<marcomariella> non ho desktop
<gwAboutHelp> <davegarath> non ci crederai   ROTFL
<marcomariella> ci sei nex_necis?
<davegarath> gwAboutHelp: non ce l'hai fatta ancora eh?
<gwAboutHelp> ho trovato
<gwAboutHelp> si si risolto
<gwAboutHelp> lol
<gwAboutHelp> allora
<gwAboutHelp> è un problema di sessione!!!
<gwAboutHelp> funge
<gwAboutHelp> perchè io facevo la disconnessione e la riconnessione e se lo perdeva subitissimo!!!!
<gwAboutHelp> guarda
<gwAboutHelp> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<marcomariella> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<davegarath> gwAboutHelp: ah ecco
<davegarath> gwAboutHelp: quindi per ora lo metti a mano e poi te lo sistema il tuo sistemista da dhcp ?
<gwAboutHelp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5698060/
<Serpico> ciao
<gwAboutHelp> per ora pare che è cachato quello .6.66 ma il problema è che ogni volta lo devo lanciare lol
<gwAboutHelp> mi spiego meglio ogni volta dovrò fare
<davegarath> gwAboutHelp: sì fino a che il sistemista non sistema e ti imposta lui il gw da dhcp:)
<gwAboutHelp> sudo route add default gw 192.168.6.199
<davegarath> gwAboutHelp: sì fino a che il sistemista non sistema e ti imposta lui il gw da dhcp:)
<gwAboutHelp> cpt
<gwAboutHelp> significa che aggiunge il mio mac
<gwAboutHelp> al default gateway che nonn è il .6.199?
<marcomariella> nessuno?
<davegarath> gwAboutHelp: più o meno
<gwAboutHelp> lo stack è che attualmente se nn metto il gw
<gwAboutHelp> arriva al DHCP e si ferma e quindi non navigo?!
<gwAboutHelp> devo dirgli io il gw a mano!
<gwAboutHelp> quando mi aggiungerà alla lista mac sarà il dhcp a portarmi in maniera automatica (mi setterà il gw automaticamente)
<gwAboutHelp> su internet!
<gwAboutHelp> (quanto vorrei esprimermi meglio tecnicamente!) :S
<gwAboutHelp> 2 giorni per risolvere sta cosa...alla fine era colpa mia che  facevo riconnetti !!!
<gwAboutHelp> lol
<gwAboutHelp> e il comando 'sudo route add default gw 192.168.6.199' era giusto e fungeva! Non conoscevo route -n
<gwAboutHelp> <davegarath>  grazie mille
<davegarath> gwAboutHelp: ci potrebbe essere il modo di automatizzare la cosa ( in diverse forme ) ma se è una situazione provvisoria accontentati di mettere il gw a mano per un po':)
<gwAboutHelp> sicuro xkè mi dv divertie un pò...poi si potrebbe rendere permanente
<gwAboutHelp> il default gw
<gwAboutHelp> avviando il comando adogni avvio di linux
<gwAboutHelp> o
<gwAboutHelp> andando a cambiare
<gwAboutHelp> in qualche config appropriato il gateway
<davegarath> gwAboutHelp: la soluzione sarebbe che venga fatto dal dhcp ( e quindi dal tuo sistemista )
<gwAboutHelp> si la migliore per avitare il tutto
<gwAboutHelp> però siccome il sistemista non è presente...o cmq è molto impicciato quando è visible xD
<gwAboutHelp> non volevo disturbare ma divertirmi a capire sto giocheggio
<gwAboutHelp> visto che anche se da utilizzatore e non da admin si un sistema linux  volevo evitare di avere sempre windows davanti
<davegarath> gwAboutHelp: una maniera molto grezza per automatizzare il processo usando newtork manager così com'è potrebbe essere quella di aggiungere un file in questo modo : `sudo gedit /etc/network/if-up.d/dhcp_provviorio '
<davegarath> gwAboutHelp: come prima riga metti : #!/bin/sh
<davegarath> gwAboutHelp: e come seconda puoi mettere : [ "$IFACE" = "wlan0" -a "$ADDRFAM" = "inet" ] && route add default gw 192.168.6.199
<davegarath> gwAboutHelp: poi dai un bel `sudo chmod +x /etc/network/if-up.d/dhcp_provviorio' ed il gioco è fatto
<davegarath> gwAboutHelp: unico rischio è che ti troverai un giorno 2 righe per lo stesso default gw se questo dovesse accadere basta rimuovere il file
<davegarath> gwAboutHelp: per vedere la situazione sempre `route -n'
<gwAboutHelp> ok
<gwAboutHelp> ci provo
<gwAboutHelp> ma una volta fatto uesto devo riavviare?
<gwAboutHelp> o non ceè bisogno e avvio dhcp_provviorio?
<gwAboutHelp> e per la prossima volta lo prende in auto?
<davegarath> gwAboutHelp: no, se metti questo file dove ti ho detto e lo rendi eseguibile ( `sudo chmod +x .... ' ) non dovrai fare nulla e fa tutto lui
<davegarath> gwAboutHelp: ah modificalo in questo modo forse è meglio : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5698141 aggiunge un controllo in più
<gwAboutHelp> quindi se faccio questa procedura e poi provo a rimuovere il gw di prima .6.199 nn funge
<gwAboutHelp> dv o riavviare o avviare il nuovo file fatto dhcp_provviorio
<davegarath> gwAboutHelp: non ho capito quello che hai detto ma se metti questo file dove ti ho detto, al prossimo riavvio non dovrai fare nulla perché ci penerà lui  a mettere il dgw
<davegarath> gwAboutHelp: magari dagli un nome più umano :)
<gwAboutHelp> ma agw è quello attuale?
<davegarath> gwAboutHelp: agw è una variabile di controllo che mi sono invetanto per vedere il defeault gw attuale, la riga sotto viene eseguita solo se non hai già un default gw
<gwAboutHelp> ho provato a dare route -n | grep ^0\.0\.0\.0'
<gwAboutHelp> ma nn mi output
<gwAboutHelp> ah ok è così
<gwAboutHelp> route -n | grep '0\.0\.0\.0'
<gwAboutHelp> lol
<marcomariella> http://help.ubuntu-it.org/9.10/ubuntu/serverguide/it/jabberd2-server.html quando mi dice sostituire con nome host o server cosa devo mettere?
<davegarath> gwAboutHelp: no quello è un altro comando il ^ è fondamentale
<davegarath> marcomariella: il nome del tuo server
<marcomariella> l'indirizzo con cui lo si raggiunge?
<gwAboutHelp> <davegarath> ma quando lancio " route -n | grep '0\.0\.0\.0' " nella variabile mica mette quello che io vedo http://paste.ubuntu.com/5698164/
<gwAboutHelp> ma nn mi chiude il comando
<gwAboutHelp> si aspetta dellaltro autput
<davegarath> gwAboutHelp: hai mai giocato col sapientino ? hai presente quando dice :  "rileggi e controlla" :D
<gwAboutHelp> scusa input
<gwAboutHelp> lloll
<davegarath> gwAboutHelp: direi che il tuo problema è risolto smettiamo di intasare il canale
<gwAboutHelp> giusto basta sto andando oltre...
<gwAboutHelp> lo prooverò con calma mi sono appuntato il contenuto del file dacreare e come renderlo executable
<gwAboutHelp> grazie mille della pazienza  e disponibilità
<davegarath> gwAboutHelp: se non va rimuovi il file e ci risenitremo
<gwAboutHelp> ok
<mettiu> enzotib
<mettiu> ciao hai guardato qualcosa per il punto e virgola ?
<mistya> av
<mistya> ave*
<mistya> Ho un problema con un hd bruciato, ne ho parlato 4 giorni fa con un utente qui su -it solo che non ricordo più il nick. Qualcuno sa chi potrebbe essere?
<western> Guarda i logs
<mistya> western, i miei log si fermano assurdamente a 2 giorni fa e non capisco perchè
<western> Nel topic trovi il linkai log ufficiali
<mistya> western, ci sono dei link ufficiali? o.o grazie
<mistya> mibofra!
<marcomariella_> ciao
<marcomariella_> ho appena installato jabber
<marcomariella_> cosa devo mettere come
<marcomariella_> Replace jabber.example.com with the hostname, or other id, of your server.
<nex_necis> secondo me devi rimpiazzare jabber.example.com con l'hostname o altro id del tuo server
<nex_necis> o per dirlo in modo meno troll, mettici l'ip del server in rete interna
<nex_necis> visto che da quel che ho capito lo userai come server interno
<marcomariella_> no però deve essere accessibile anche da esterno
<nex_necis> in questo caso devi fare un redirect dal firewall
<marcomariella_> se io metto demo.elephart.it
<marcomariella_> che è il mio host
<marcomariella_> che punta al mio ip
<nex_necis> se da rete interna pinghi demo.elephart.it, chi pinghi?
<marcomariella_> ip della mia linea
<marcomariella_> che attraverso router mi manda all'ip interno della macchina
<nex_necis> ottimo allora
<marcomariella_> però io vorrei che fosse jabber.elephart.it
<nex_necis> (mi sembra un pò strano, ma se dici che va così meglio)
<marcomariella_> non demo
<nex_necis> beh crea un nuovo redirect da dominio
<marcomariella> ok
<marcomariella> facciamo che ora lo uso con demo.elephart.it
<marcomariella> metto in quel parametro demo.elephart.it
<marcomariella> corretto?
<marcomariella> eccomi
<marcomariella> ok ora metto dentro demo.elephart.it
<marcomariella> in /etc/jabberd2/sm.xml
<marcomariella> come lo modifico il file?
<qq> ragazzi non mi fa scarica ubuntu...cioè quando lo scarico mi dice mi masterizzare un cd, ma sono in un netbook e non ho l'acesso dei cd.
<qq> AIUTO!!!
<mistya> qq, http://www.tecnoyouth.it/2012/11/05/guida-installazione-ubuntu-12-10-quantal-quetzal-da-penna-usb/
<mistya> qq, googla la prossima volta.
<qq> ok...grazie mille
<nex_necis> marcomariella: da terminale usa nano, o gedit da grafica, o quel che è
<marcomariella> okok fatto
<nex_necis> rispondo a tratti che sono al lavoro, scrivi cmq le tue domande che ti rispondono anche gli altri
<marcomariella> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5698320/
<marcomariella> va bene?
<marcomariella> ho messo demo
<marcomariella> poi cosa devo fare?
<newb> ciao c'è nessuno?
<nex_necis> marcomariella: avvia il demone e tenta di connetterti se le conf sono giuste
<nex_necis> newb: no, non c'è nessuno
<marcomariella> demone?
<marcomariella> come faccio a connettermi?
<nex_necis> marcomariella: si, quei cosi con le corna e che sputano fuoco
<nex_necis> marcomariella: usa un client, tipo pidgin
<marcomariella> ok uso ichat
<marcomariella> devo aprire qualche porta sul router?
<newb> nex_necis non esserci nessuno dovrebbe significare che c'e' qualcuno. : )
<nex_necis> marcomariella: 5223 se non ricordo male
<marcomariella> aspetta
<marcomariella> nel file config
<marcomariella> devo configurare anche mysql
<newb> nex_necis sapresti dirmi se e' la stessa cosa scaricare una versione di linux o ubuntu?
<nex_necis> newb: ubuntu è una distribuzione GNU/Linux, quindi si per dirla in modo semplice
<newb> C'e' qualche grossa differenza?
<nex_necis> marcomariella: se vuoi
<marcomariella> a cosa serve? per i log?
<nex_necis> per la gestione degli utenti, per questo ti facevo far caso all'appendice della guida che ti ho linkato
<newb> nex c'e' qualche grossa differenza?
<nex_necis> ma la regola è: " se non sai cosa fa o se non sai farlo, non farlo"
<marcomariella> ah ok quindi se devo creare utenti necessito di configurarlo no?
<nex_necis> marcomariella: no
<newb> nex_necis c'e' qualche grossa differenza?
<nex_necis> newb: se vuoi usare GNU/Linux devi scegliere la distribuzione più adatta alle tue esigenze
<nex_necis> newb: ma se fai questa domanda, installa ubuntu
<newb> nex_necis tu cosa usi?
<nex_necis> newb: debian
<Guest98746> raga, mi connetteo a internetdalla mia azienda, mi dice server not found,,come mai
<nex_necis> Guest98746: secondo me non trova il server
<Guest98746> come devo fare
<newb> nex_necis seconmido te è migliore di ubuntu?
<nex_necis> forse il tuo browser è miope, o hai un sysadmin stronzo
<nex_necis> newb: ovvio, per ME è migliore, per te non saprei
<newb> ok, grazie intanto
<nex_necis> di niente
<Guest98746> come devo fare
<nex_necis> Guest98746: o dai qualche informazione in più o qua la sfera magica non ce l'ha nessuno, è come telefonare al meccanico e dire "la macchian non parte"
<marcomariella> ok perfetto
<marcomariella> ora provo a collegarmi
<Guest98746> cosa voui sapere
<marcomariella> ma per creare utenti come faccio?
<TaLaDo> benzina finita?
<nex_necis> marcomariella: se non ricordo male (è passato del tempo) sul client dovresti avere l'opzione "registrati"
<marcomariella> ma se io voglio creare io gli utenti?
<marcomariella> e non loro?
<nex_necis> come dice il link che ti avevo passato "per un maggiore controllo degli utenti potresti voler usare una cosa come mysql"
<marcomariella> ah ok
<marcomariella> mmmm
<marcomariella> ora provo
<marcomariella> anzi provo stasera
<marcomariella> a stasera
<marcomariella> per chi c'è
<mapreri> mistya: te lo dico giusto per sottolineare le linee guida, che magari un op potrebbe arrabbiarsi, che in genere si evita di linkare blog e altra roba esterna quando esiste una guida nel nostro wiki o in quello internazionale:
<mapreri> !usb | mistya
<ubot-it> mistya: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<mapreri> !usbwin | mistya
<ubot-it> mistya: Scarica PenDriveLinux (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<mistya> mapreri, hai ragione.. c'ho pensato un secondo dopo aver linkato
<mapreri> mistya: niente di che! ;)
<mapreri> mistya: non importa! tanto non era niente di speciale..
<mistya> ;)
<nex_necis> poi viene Mark a casa a picchiarti
<mapreri> lol
<radedo_> ciao ho un problema con ubuntu 12.04 potete aiutarmi?
<nex_necis> radedo_: si, aspetta che indovino il problema sparando a caso
<nex_necis> radedo_: reinstalla i driver della scheda video
<radedo_> alla schermata di ubuntu welcome to ubuntu ecc....devo fare il login penso : ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ cosa devo metter?
<gwAboutHelp> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nex_necis> radedo_: sii più chiaro questo -> "ubuntu@ubuntu:~$" vuol dire che sei già loggato
<radedo_> ma lo schermo é nero
<radedo_> scusa sono un proncipiante di ubuntu
<nex_necis> l'hai appena installato?
<nex_necis> o fino a oggi funzionava?
<radedo_> stavo per installarlo fino ad ora avevo edubuntu ma non mi funzionava la chiocciola
<radedo_> ho un vecchio mac ibook
<nex_necis> non mi sembra una grande idea formattare per una cosa del genere
<radedo_> cosa posso fare?
<nex_necis> radedo_: hai provato la versione live prima di installare? vedevi il desktop? (suppongo di no)
<radedo_> no
<radedo_> sono sul terminale penso
<radedo_> lo schermo nero
<radedo_> con la scritta Welcome to Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (GNU/Linux 3.2.0-powerpc-smp ppc
<radedo_> Documentazio : https://help.ubuntu.com
<radedo_> ubuntu@ubuntu:\$ questo é quello che vedo
<nex_necis> radedo_: prova un semplice "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-video-ati"
<radedo_> ok
<nex_necis> magari dai anche un lshw e pasta il risultato se riesci
<radedo_> devo metterci le virgolette? perché quando premo shift i caratteri sono diversi , ho provato senza ma mi dice : no such file or directory
<radedo_> lshw devo unirlo al comando sopra dato?
<nex_necis> no, ovviamente senza virgolette, servivano a farti capire dove iniziava e dove finiva il comando
<nex_necis> lshw lo dai successivamente per vedere che roba monta quel coso bianco che insistono a chiamare compuyter
<radedo_> :-)
<lukas25> ciao a tutti ragazzi...qualcuno mi da una mano a installare shockwave flash??
<bruno> ciao ragazzi
<radedo_> no such file or directory
<bruno> om namah shivay
<bruno> sto installando ubuntu per la prima volta
<radedo_> nex_necis ho provato senza virgolette
<bruno> ho bisogno di una chiavetta usb?
<radedo_> quelle non li trovo
<nex_necis> radedo_: cosa non trovi?
<radedo_> le virgolette "
<radedo_> "
<enzotib> !usbwin | bruno
<ubot-it> bruno: Scarica PenDriveLinux (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<nex_necis> bruno: prima ti serve un computer, poi un supporto dove sbattere la iso di ubuntu
<davegarath> radedo_: digita :  `loadkeys it'
<enzotib> !installazione | bruno
<ubot-it> bruno: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<davegarath> radedo_: cmq non servono le virgolette
<nex_necis> radedo_: non devi usare le virgolette, dai solo il comando: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-video-ati
<lukas25> help!
<lukas25> come installo flash player?
<radedo_> nex_necis ho fatto esce No such file or directory
<radedo_> provo con loadkeys it
<radedo_> davegarath ok?
<bruno> grazie ragazzi, ma installazione grafica cosa significa?
<nex_necis> dai lshw e scopri che scheda grafica hai
<davegarath> radedo_: serve solo per farti trovare il layout della tastiera in italiano
<radedo_> ok grazie ma purtroppo la tastiera é in tedesco sono in germania forse al posto di it metto de?
<davegarath> radedo_: ecco sì
<davegarath> radedo_: poi ti consiglio di scrivere così il comando :  ` sudo lshw | pastebinit '
<davegarath> radedo_: e copiare qua il link che ti metterà alla fine
<Guest98746> eccomi, per il problema di èrima
<radedo_> nex_necis ho dato lshw mi esce WARNING: output may be incomplete or inaccurate, you should run this program as super-user
<enzotib> !flash | lukas25
<ubot-it> lukas25: Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash | Guida alla risoluzione dei problemi di Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash#Risoluzione_dei_problemi | Per problemi con CPU vecchie: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<davegarath> radedo_: lancia il comando così come te l'ho scritto
<davegarath> radedo_: senza gli apici che ho messo solo per farti capire dove inizia e termina il comando :)
<radedo_> ok
<radedo_> davegarath mi dice di installare pastebinit provo
<radedo_> sta caricando
<nex_necis> radedo_: ma per curiosità... l'installazione è andata a buon fine? ad ogni modo il comando è sudo lshw
<akis24> ciao
<radedo_> davegarath pasteinibit non puó essere installato
<radedo_> nex_necis ho fatto sudo lshw
<radedo_> cosa vuoi sapere?
<nex_necis> radedo_: che scheda grafica hai
<enzotib> radedo_, se lo scrivi bene te lo installa: pastebinit
<radedo_> scusa ma non la trovo pero lo scritta forse sul ipod controllo
<eev> iao
<eev> qualcuno di voi ne sa troppo su pyqt4?
<radedo_> ATI Rage Mobility 128 é questa?
<radedo_> VRAM 8MB
<radedo_> Monitor 1024x768
<krabador> radedo, ancora con l'ibook?
<radedo_> ciao krabador si
<radedo_> davegarath E: Unable ti locate package pastebinit
<krabador> radedo, sempre la 12.04?
<radedo_> si lo schermo blu questa volta non é uscito e andato direttamente
<radedo_> aal terminale
<radedo_> con welcome to ubuntu 12.04 eccc.
<eev> sto impazzendo raga
<Guest98746> ciao vado
<Guest98746> quit
<krabador> eev, #ubuntu-it-chat
<radedo_> mi stanno aiutando sto provando sono ancora al punto ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<eev> si scusa
<krabador> radedo_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCKnownIssues#A12.04_Precise_Pangolin
<krabador> qui si parla appunto della rage
<radedo_> ok guardo
<krabador> radedo_, e ti dice che gli utenti con la rage, hanno appunto problematiche di low graphic mode, in boot, o appunto il prompt
<radedo_> krabador :sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install linux-image-powerpc-smp riavvio sudo
<radedo_> provo questo
<krabador> radedo_, sei in live
<krabador> radedo_, non succederebbe nulla
<radedo_> ok
<krabador> se ti sforzi di leggere quello che c'è scritto
<krabador> magari ti fai aiutare dal traduttore
<krabador> leggeresti che devi usare la alternate o la mini iso
<radedo_> ho il traduttore ma per me che sono un principiante di ubuntu il problema non é leggere ma capire :-(
<radedo_> comunque ci provo
<krabador> radedo_, prova la 12.10. Giusto superficialmente, sembra avere meno problemi
<radedo_> dovrei scaricarla
<krabador> radedo_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCKnownIssues#A12.10_Quantal_Quetzal
<radedo_> krabador, grazie
<radedo_> grazie pure a davegarath e nex_necis
<krabador> radedo_, di niente, ma non è proprio una passeggiata, in bocca al lupo
<radedo_> :-)
<gwAboutHelp> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<radedo_> davegarath ho scritto come mi hai detto per la tastiera loadkeys de ma mi esce : unknown chrset unicode - ignoring charset request Loading de
<gwAboutHelp_> asd
<lucilla> come posso recuperare  la  password di  amministartore  su ubuntu  12?
<nex_necis> lucilla: crackatela
<lucilla> e  come  si  fa
<nex_necis> o più velocemente, reinstalla
<lucilla> non  posso
<nex_necis> puoi, puoi
<lucilla> dimmi  come krakkarla
<lucilla> mi  dai  il programma?
<nex_necis> lol
<lucilla> nessuno  ch e mi  aiuta?
<davegarath> lucilla: non puoi recuperarla però la puoi cambiare
<jester-> lucilla:  la cambi in recovery
<lucilla> non  devo  cambiarla  devo   recuperrarla
<nex_necis> eh, lo sapevo io :P
<lucilla> non  si  puo'  crarccare?
<jester-> lucilla: al menu scegli prima abilita network che monta il fs in rw poi vai in root el la cmbi
<lucilla> questo  lo  so
<jester-> lucilla: se si potesse che pass sarebbe
<lucilla> su  window  si  puo'
<davegarath> <lucilla> non  devo  cambiarla  devo   recuperrarla  -  LOL
<lucilla> con  un  programma  inserito  nel letore  cd
<nex_necis> lucilla: dai ok, il premio troll del giorno ce l'hai
<davegarath> lucilla: l'unica è cambiarla
<davegarath> ma ovviamente il padrone della password se ne accorge
<davegarath> perché la sua non funziona più
<lucilla> se  è  la  stessa  no
<davegarath> ah beh
<davegarath> lol
<lucilla> come  faccio?
<davegarath> non fai
<lucilla> xche'  non  si  puo'?
<davegarath> nun se puede
<lucilla> su  window  si  poteva
<davegarath> perché è fatto apposta che utenti come te non rubino password altrui :D
<lucilla> hahahhah
<lucilla> spiritoso
<davegarath>  davvero o hai un computer bello grosso, ti consiglio di comprare un crai
<lucilla> cosi'  è peggio  perche  dopo  non  entra  lui
<davegarath> e te la cracki
<leosacc> ciao a tutti
<davegarath> ma ci vorrà del tempo e gran soldi
<lucilla> non  c  un  programma  ch e la  legge  all'apertura^?
<davegarath> lucilla: non si fa
<davegarath> punto
<lucilla> no  è giusto
<lucilla> cctt
<cristian> ciao
<leosacc> ragazizi scusate, vorrei far partire il mio ubuntu 12.10 con un secondo kernel, come compio questa modifica?
<enzotib> leosacc, che significa?
<enzotib> leosacc, all'avvio vedi i kernel disponibili nel submenu di grub
<leosacc> enzotib, submenu?
<leosacc> enzotib, ora mi parte con il 3.6.0.......
<leosacc> enzotib, io vorrei far partire con il 3.5.0......
<enzotib> leosacc, il grub ora è organizzato in questo modo: una voce per il kernel principale, quello più aggiornato, e una seconda voce che apre un sottomenu dove ci sono i kernel precedenti
<leosacc> enzotib, stiamo parlando nell'avvio giuso? non del file grub.cfg...
<enzotib> leosacc, sì, all'avvio lo vedi il menu di grub?
<leosacc> sisi
<enzotib> leosacc, c'è una voce "Opzioni avanzate per Ubuntu 12.10 (12.10)"
<akis24> sera
<leosacc> enzotib, e li posso selezionare il kernel?
<leosacc> akis24, sera a te  :)
<enzotib> leosacc, se selezioni quella ti troverai in un altro menu dove ci sono tutti i kernel installati con relativa voce di recovery
<akis24> leosacc: ciao
<leosacc> enzotib, e poi diventa di default?
<enzotib> leosacc, no
<enzotib> se vuoi metterlo di default c'è da modificare /etc/default/grub
<leosacc> enzotib, a che altezza? lo ho già aperto, perchè immaginavo...
<enzotib> leosacc, ti posso chiedere perché vuoi partire con un kernel più vecchio?
<leosacc> enzotib, no è che avevo letto che i primi kernel non andavano benissimo, e ho installato di mia mano la versione 3.6.6-030606-generic...
<leosacc> enzotib, questo parecchi mesi fa....
<enzotib> leosacc, se non vuoi usarlo più basta disinstallarlo
<leosacc> enzotib, dal recovery giusto?
<leosacc> perchè ora sta funzionando...
<enzotib> leosacc, avvia con un altro kernel, e rimuovi l'ultimo
<enzotib> senza recovery
<leosacc> enzotib, ok, e poi di default lui mette il penultimo?
<enzotib> leosacc, mette l'ultimo, che se hai rimosso quello 3.6.6. sarà l'attuale penultimo
<leosacc> enzotib, io ora ho una sfilza di kernel, ma l'ultimo originale è il -extra-3.5.0-27-generic?
<enzotib> leosacc, e questo sarà automaticamente impostato come default quando rimuovi l'altro
<leosacc> enzotib, è normale che ho un elenco con extra e uno senza extra? le vesioni sono le stesse?
<enzotib> leosacc, sì, è una cosa relativamente recente
<leosacc> enzotib, grazie milli, ora riavvio e faccio tutto...  :)
<leosacc> ciao enzotib
<leosacc> ciao a tutti  :)
<enzotib> ciao
<radedo> davegarath ci sei?
<davegarath> no non ci sono
<davegarath> ;)
<davegarath> !tizio | radedo
<ubot-it> radedo: non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<radedo> :-)
<radedo> primo grazie per l'aiuto ,scusa mi avevi dato un comando: sudo lshw pastebinit , nel mezzo era un segno di sbarra dove ho pensato di digitarlo insieme ecco perché non ha funzionato. Ora ho riprovato senza ed esce Hardware Lister
<radedo> davegarath- a cosa mi serve?
<akis24> radqlshw ti da' la lista dell'hardware del pc
<akis24> radedo: lshw ti da' la lista dell'hardware del pc
<radedo> grazie
<akis24> :)
<radedo> sto installando ubuntu 12.04 e mi si é bloccato al terminale
<leosacc> enzotib, ok, questa è risolta...ma ne ho ancora un altra....
<radedo> come posso uscirne affinke funzioni?
<marcomariella> ciao a tutti, quale porta va aperta sul router per jabberd2 ?
<enzotib> leosacc, bene
<akis24> radedo:  aspetta qualcuno piu' esperto che ti risponda se puo'
<leosacc> enzotib, hehehe lanciando il comando "iptables -L" mi risponde così:
<enzotib> marcomariella, sudo netstat -ltunp | grep jabber dovrebbe aiutarti
<radedo> ok
<enzotib> !pastebin | leosacc
<ubot-it> leosacc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<leosacc> enzotib, hehe ok..
<marcomariella> ma è normale che sia 0.0.0.0 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5699035/ | enzotib
<enzotib> marcomariella, significa che ascolta su ogni indirizzo
<davegarath> radedo: era una pipe, sulla tasitera italiana la trovi con lo shift premuto a sx del 1 ` sudo lshw | pastebinit '
<marcomariella> ok
<marcomariella> ma quindi devo aprire
<marcomariella> sia 5222 che 5269?
<marcomariella> che 5347?
<enzotib> marcomariella, parrebbe di sì
<marcomariella> ok
<leosacc> enzotib, http://pastebin.com/WSNtKJgD
<enzotib> leosacc, only root can do that
<enzotib> anche se a me il messaggio è un po' diverso
<leosacc> enzotib, scusami... mi  soffermavo solo su: Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded
<leosacc> :)
<leosacc> :P
<radedo> davegarath- grazie . sai per caso come posso andare avanti?
<leosacc> enzotib, infatti con il root l' ho aperto....
<cristian> ciao ragazzi ho collegato una tastiera apple al mio pc che quella che ho misteriosamente si e rotta
<radedo> davegarath- comunque da me ha funzionato senza la pipe
<davegarath> radedo: manco mi ricordo che stavi facendo, ma eri quello dell ' ibook ?
<cristian> funziona ma alcuni comandi non li mprende
<radedo> siiii
<cristian> tipo alt+f2
<davegarath> radedo: la pipe serve per evitarti di fare copia incolla su paste e lo fa lui per te
<cristian> sapete come devo impostare la tastiera
<marcomariella> | leosacc non mi si connette
<marcomariella> la chat
<radedo> sto installando ubuntu 12.04
<davegarath> radedo: così  ti limit a copiare solo la url del paste "autogenerat:
<leosacc> marcomariella, ?
<davegarath> radedo: segui la guida che è stata fornita
<marcomariella> scusa ho sbagliato
<marcomariella> era riferito a enzotib
<davegarath> radedo: di più io non so come aiutarti
<leosacc> marcomariella, no problem :)
<radedo> quale guida?
<davegarath> radedo: al massimo esplicita in quale punto della guida ti sei fermato
<enzotib> cristian, se scrivi un rigi alla volta, non si capisce il discorso
<marcomariella> | enzotib non mi si connette
<marcomariella> la chat di jabber
<marcomariella> dice host non trovato
<cristian> enzotib: scusa hho una tastiera apple non prende i normali comandi per aprire il terminale
<cristian> come altre funzioni
<radedo> sono al risultato del tuo comando lshw
<marcomariella> enzotib: puoi aiutarmi?
<cristian> la riconosce come tastiera generica 101 tasti
<leosacc> enzotib, cmq grazie ancora...vado a studiarmi le iptables  :)
<enzotib> marcomariella, non ne so niente di jabber
<marcomariella> qualcuno sa qualcosa di jabber?
<leosacc> ciao a tutti ragazzi :)
<radedo> davegarath- vedo l' Hardware Lister
<davegarath> radedo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCKnownIssues#A12.10_Quantal_Quetzal
<davegarath> questa guida
<radedo> davegararath- ho letto ma non so quale comandi digitare posso provarli tutti ? uno alla volta :-)
<radedo> ho devo installare una versione alternativa?
<cristian> enzotib: la mappatura dei tasti e completamente diversa :-=(
<radedo> provo sudo apt-get update ecc
<davegarath> cristian: che tastiera hai ?
<cristian> apple alluminio
<enzotib> cristian, e non puoi cambiare dalle impostazioni?
<cristian> quella estesa con tastierino numerico
<davegarath> cristian: che layout hai ? italiano ?
<cristian> enzotib: provato a cambiare ma tipo il comando alt+f2 non corrisponde
<cristian> davegarath: si
<enzotib> cristian, che tastiera hai impostato?
<cristian> enzotib: generica 101 tasti
<enzotib> cristian, nella lista trovi anche macbook
<davegarath> cristian: tasti funzione a parte la punteggiatura sta tutta al posto giuto ? tipo lo / o ; i :  etc
<cristian> davegarath: si
<cristian> ma i comandi funzione
<enzotib> cristian, ripeto, perché non scegli nelle impostazioni una mappatura di tastiera più adeguata, ce ne sono alcune il cui nomi inizia con macbook
<enzotib> nome*
<cristian> enzotib: provato
<cristian> ma non vanno i tasti funzione
<marcomariella> ciao come elimino un pacchetto installato?
<davegarath> marcomariella: apt-get remove nomepacchetto
<enzotib> marcomariella, sudo apt-get purge nomepacchetto
<davegarath> giusto il sudo me lo scordo sempre
<marcomariella> purge o remove?
<davegarath> sarà che sono sempre in sauna io
<enzotib> marcomariella, meglio purge imho
<davegarath> marcomariella: basta il remove se vuoi ci metti il --purge per eliminare anche ev configurazioni custmo che hai fatto
<enzotib> non è proprio esatto
<radedo> davegarath- dato i comandi della guida sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install linux-image-powerpc-smp ha lavorato poi sudo reboot ...e mi é ritornato il vecchio Edubuntu
<vidaz92> sera :)
<mircomarco> ragazzi ciao!
<mircomarco> mi serve un aiuto immenso!
<mircomarco> Ho un sony vaio vpcse1e1e/s
<mircomarco> ma non riesco a trovare i driver :(
<mircomarco> tastiera usb sd card scheda video wireless
<mircomarco> :(
<mircomarco> non c'è nessuno.
<bodhi32> wiki
<bodhi32> ! wiki
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<mistya> cristian, sei cristian_c
<mistya> ?
<mistya> mibofra, ehilà
<mibofra> ciao mistya :)
<mistya> mibofra, ti ho cercato come un disperato in questi giorni
<mibofra> mistya, LOL sempre qui ero XD
<mistya> ti ho pure scritto sul forum.. dammi un minuto che ti spiego
<mistya> ti ricordi il mio hd bruciato?
<mibofra> mistya, si si
<mistya> ecco, ho provato con dd ma non riesco a fare quello che m ihai detto
<mistya> forse per ignoranza mia
<mibofra> mistya, visto il pm sul forum XD
<mistya> ma se provo a  copiare sdc in sdd1/backup.iso
<mistya> mi dice che non è valido l'indirizzo
<mibofra> mistya, vai in live :))
<mistya> e visto che il comando preciso me l'hai dato in it-chat non sono riuscito a recuperarlo precisamente
<mistya> mibofra, provato.. credo che il problema è che uno è un hd e l'altra è una partizione.. infatti se provo dd if=/dev/sdc of=/dev/sdd va
<mistya> (se non fosse che poi non me ne fo nulla di un hd clonato
<mibofra> mistya, andiamo a testdisk
<mistya> ok
<mistya> allora
<mistya> ho aperto due terminali, in uno sta girando testdisk e in un altro photorec
<mistya> dopo 32 ore questa è la situazione di testdisk
<mistya> http://screencloud.net/v/z6ZA
<mistya> dopo 6 ore questo è photorec http://screencloud.net/v/BwHy
<mistya> (photorec c'ha messo un paio d'ore ad analizzare il disco)
<mistya> 10949h19m35 sono all'incirca un anno e mezzo
<mistya> mibofra, http://screencloud.net/v/c1m8
<mibofra> mistya, ora vedo
<mibofra> mistya, riavvia va
<mibofra> ciao |gonzo|
<mibofra> :9
<mibofra> :)
<|gonzo|> ciao mibofra
<mistya> mibofra, cosa?
<mibofra> mistya, il pc
<sauro> Buonasera a tutti.
<cristian> domandina veloce su kubuntu per vederela dimensione che occupaun acartella cosa bisogna fare
<enzotib> cristian: du -sh /path
<sauro> avrei questa esigenza: vorrei che deja-dup venga lanciato con diritti amministrativi per fare il backup di alcune cartelle del file system. La configurazione standard permette il backup solo di cartelle incluse  nella \home. come posso fare?
<sauro> scusate: ho installato ubuntu 12.04
<jester-> sauro: lo lanci da terminale con gksu
<Crili> ciao gente.. avevo già scritto oggi, non so se qualcuno mi ha letto, comunque sono un ex utente ubuntu, sono passato a fedora, opensuse, lmde, debian, arch, e ora vorrei tornare a ubuntu dopo qualche anno.. ovviamente aspetto la 13.04, o installo la beta2 e poi aggiornerò, ma non so se installare la gnome o la ubuntu normale.. ho quindi qualche domanda: 1) in unity esiste una funzione "panoramica finestre" che comprenda tutte le
<Crili>  finestre di tutte le applicazioni, tipo gnome?e si può impostare come hot corner?anche nel 13.04?
<sauro> jester-: ciao. non vorrei lanciarlo a mano, ma  automaticamente (come adesso adesso che viene  lanciato al primo avvio del giorno)......
<jester-> sauro: lo fai in applicazioni avvio
<jester-> comando: gksu sticass
<sauro> jester-: e la password non la chiede?
<radedo> ciao sto cercando di installare ubuntu 12.04 su un Mac iBook G3 ma mi si ferma alla console mi hanno consigliato di installare 12.10 ma é solo dvd e usb ed io ho una unitá cd qualche aiuto?
<jester-> sauro:  la chiede
<jester-> !mac
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'mac'
<jester-> !macbook
<ubot-it> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<jester-> !macbook | radedo
<ubot-it> radedo: please see above
<radedo> grazie ma ho un iBook guardo lo stesso
<sauro> jester-: appunto, vorrei assegnare a "sticass" (poi cercherò il nome vero di deja-dup) diritti di root per backuppare le directory che mi interessano (ad es: \etc)
<jester-> sauro: penso che dovrai fare un servizio allora ma non mi instendo di script
<jester-> radedo: ibook è quello antico in policarbonato?
<radedo> il laptop bianco
<jester-> sauro: strano un backup al boot, di solito di fanno al poweroff
<jester-> radedo: non intel?
<sauro> jester-: hai in mente qualche esempio (anche per usi diversi) che me lo studio?
<radedo> no
<jester-> sauro: non so se si puo fare anche in /rtc/rc.local
<jester-> etc
<radedo> iBook PowerPC 750
<jester-> radedo: istruzioni per mac sono a quel link
<radedo> ho dicitato il comando risposta: command not found
<jester-> c'era la iso per power pc qualche distro fa se ricordo bene
<sauro> jester-: ok, ci lavoro un pò. grazie per il suggerimento. Ciao.
<radedo> come mai si ferma alla console?
<it-39> ciao a tutti
<marcomariella> qualcuno se la cava con jabber?
<marcomariella> vorrei installare im sul mio ubuntu server
<marcomariella> per creare una chat aziendale
<marcomariella> nessuno?
<marcomariella> può aiutare?
<marcomariella> ho provato jabberd2
<marcomariella> e ejabberd
<marcomariella> ma non riesco a farlo partire
<marcomariella> ma qualcuno può rispondere almeno?
<marcomariella> boh
<marcomariella> a cosa serve sta chat? NULLA
<mario900> ciao a tutti
<mario900> tra jabberd2 e ejabberd qual'è il migliore?
<mario900> qualcuno se ne intente?
<mario900> qualcuno è vivo?
<mario900> toc toc
<Fra917> buonasera a tutti, ho appena installato ubuntu in due partizioni, ma mi parte solo windows
<Fra917> come faccio a scegliere il sistema operativo da fare partire??
<enzotib> Fra917:quanti dischi hai?
<Fra917> 1 HD diviso  in due partizioni C e G, però ubuntu è installato su C insieme a Windows
<enzotib> Fra917: no, è windows che le chiama C e G, non sono nomi generali
<enzotib> Fra917: comunque devi provare il ripristino di grub
<enzotib> Fra917: l'installazione l'hai fatta da DVD o da pendrive?
<Fra917> enzotib: da pendrive
<mario900> risaluto tutto, c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi con jabber? non riesco a configurarla
<mario900> non mi parte
<Fra917> come devo fare?
<enzotib> Fra917: possibile che grub si è messo nell'MBR della pendrive
<enzotib> !grub | Fra917
<ubot-it> Fra917: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<enzotib> segui la guida per il ripristino
<mario900> aiutooo
<Fra917> grazie enzotib
<Fra917> ci provo
<mario900> nessuno può aiutarmi?
<Fra917> enzotib: ma devo riavviare il sistema e lanciare nuovamente ubuntu da pendrive e poi seguire la procedura??
<enzotib> Fra917: sì
<Fra917> ok inizio subito grazie
<radedo> ciao qualcuno sa dirmi dove trovare il firmware: agere_sta_fw.bin?
#ubuntu-it 2013-04-12
<cristian> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<cristian> olla
<cortexA9> ciao a tutti
<cortexA9> qualcuno di voi ha già usato xrdp su ubuntu ?
<cortexA9> ho un problema non mi carica il launcher quando mi connetto.
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<cortexA9> ciao jester-
<jester-> ciao
<Eryuga> Giorno.
<Eryuga> Ho bisogno di una mano.
<Eryuga> C'è qualcuno?
<nex_necis> no
<jester-> !qualcuno | Eryuga
<ubot-it> Eryuga: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Eryuga> Adoro la dolcezza con la quale rispondete, sul serio.
<Eryuga> Chiedo scusa per l'intromissione.
<nex_necis> di niente
<jester-> Eryuga: usiamo il bot non avendo segretarie che scrivono i messaggi
<Eryuga> Non preoccupatevi, scusate nuovamente.. espongo il problema.
<Eryuga> Ho fatto un po' tardi, son dovuto scendere. Se qualcuno può aiutarmi, di seguito espongo il problema: ho un intel celeron, almeno penso, non ricordo bene, di qualche annetto fa. 3GB di ram, 500 di HDD, 32bit, della cpu purtroppo non ricordo né il modello né la marca. Il computer non è effettivamente mio, ma poco importa.
<Eryuga> Fino a qualche mese fa avevo xp, andava in maniera decente e non potevo lamentarmi. Togliendolo, data la mia tanta inesperienza, ho scaricato un setup.exe di windows 7 e l'ho installato, senza CD né senza partizionamento e/o chiavetta usb. Ieri ho combinato un guaio e per sbaglio ho fatto fuori l'intero sistema, adesso mi ritrovo un computer morto, sotto ogni aspetto, privo di sistema, un windows 8 portatile che uso co
<Eryuga> me "intermediario" per le installazioni, e qui un linux che uso come principale.
<Eryuga> Quindi, in breve.. ho urgente bisogno di installare nuovamente windows 7 sul secondo computer, preferibilmente da usb, come mi è comodo fare e come ho già fatto con linux. Ho installato stanotte due .iso, file che però a prima vista sembrano funzionare, 2,32/2,60 GB l'uno, solo che non so come diavolo metterli in chiavetta.
<Eryuga> Ho usato unetbootin, win2flash e qualche altro software su windows 8 per partizionare windows 7 su chiavetta, ma tutte le volte non fa nulla, finisce in mezzo secondo e non mi installa praticamente niente, se non un file chiamato syslinux che non conosco né capisco come possa finire lì dentro.
<jester-> Eryuga: unebot mi pare non serva per winz
<Eryuga> Jester, grazie per aver risposto.. comunque no, non serve.
<Eryuga> Ho per questo provato win2flash, ma non ho idea di come usarlo, dato che chiede un CD, da quel che ho capito.
<jester-> Eryuga: non ti so dire come fare una wunz usb installer
<Eryuga> Diavolo..
<Eryuga> non ci penso neppure a portarlo da un tecnico, scucire 40 euro per cosa?
<Eryuga> Commissione + formattazione?
<jester-> Eryuga: chiedi su #windows
<jester-> Eryuga: chiedi su #windows
<Eryuga> Ci sono.. ma sono inglesi, ed io ho una pessima dialettica. :S
<Eryuga> Capiranno quel che diavolo dico?
<Eryuga> A me sembra siano morti.
<klikis> buongiorno a tutti
<klikis> chi mi da un aiuto per piacere?
<jester-> !qualcuno | klikis
<ubot-it> klikis: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<klikis> ops scusate
<klikis> ho scaricato l'ultima versione di ubuntu,ma è piu di 700 mega è possibile masterizzarla su cd di 700 mega?
<akis24> giorno
<Valgio63> Buongiorno a tutti! C'è nessuno che è molto addentro ai driver nvidia?
<Valgio63> ok tutti straimpegnati?
<piero86> ciao a tutti...ho un problema che non riguarda direttamente ubuntu..qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<jester-> piero86: prova a esporlo
<piero86> ciao jester ...ok
<piero86> ho un portatile...hai presente quei disegnini posti sopra la tastiera da cui è possibile attivare la calcolatrice...alzare o abbassare l'audio
<piero86> ecco mi si attivano in automatico
<jester-> cioè?
<Guest7293> ciao ho installato backtrack5 e tt  ok solo che in fase di avvio mi chiede user e password che non ho messo durante l'installazione perché non me li ha chiesti.. ho provato a dare invio ma nulla non parte il sistema
<piero86> hai capito a cosa mi riferisco? scusa ma è un po difficile da spiegare...hai presente a cosa mi riferisco quando dico disegnini
<jester-> piero86: i tasti fn
<jester-> Guest7293: hai sbagliato canale
<Guest7293> jester ah scusate dove devo chiedere?
<piero86> ah ok non sapevo si chiamassero così...anche quando non li premo è come se li premessi..rendo l'idea?
<TaLaDoU> no
<jester-> piero86: e cosa succede
<jester-> va su e giu l'audio per conto suo?
<TaLaDoU> pc posseduto?
<piero86> a volte l'audio si alza in automatico e a volte si abbassa..senza che io prema quel tasto
<piero86> si esatto taladou :)
<jester-> piero86: usando linux?
<piero86> ho un portatile su cui ho un dual boot..ubuntu 12.04 e windows 7....mi succede su entrambi i sistemi operativi
<TaLaDoU> piero86, stai scherzando vero?
<jester-> piero86: se su entrambi sa di guasto hardware
<piero86> a cosa ti riferisci taladou
<jester-> hai rovesciato la birra sulla tastiera?
<Guest7293> c'è un canale apposta per il supporto a backtrack?
<Guest7293> vabbe cerco dai
<Guest7293> ciao a tutti
<jester-> Guest7293: yess
<piero86> no non ho rovesciato nulla
<Guest7293> jester ok scusate
<jester-> piero86: facile che sia la tastiera a buone donne
<piero86> jester cmq si chiamano tasti fn giusto?
<jester-> piero86: in quanto per farli funzare si deve premere il tasto fn anche
<piero86> jester lo sapevo non mi sono spiegato bene...questi tasti si attivano anche senza premere fn...non sono dei veri e propri tasti...sono delle icone poste sulla tastiera
<jester-> piero86: su portatili normali cosi è
<jester-> piero86: non ho mai visto portatili con tali tasti
<piero86> jester guarda ti faccio vedere http://www.google.it/imgres?imgurl=http://images.bidorbuy.co.za/user_images/133/1482133_120113114647_hp-probook-6550b-non-spill-keyboard.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.bidorbuy.co.za/item/55454901/HP_PROBOOK_6550b_BUSINESS_NOTEBOOK_CORE_i5_BUILT_IN_3G_HSDPA.html&h=634&w=638&sz=41&tbnid=y2fvcDf0GHAKkM:&tbnh=90&tbnw=91&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dhp%2Bprobook%2B6550b%26tbm%3Disch%26tbo%3Du&zoom=1&q=hp+probook+6550b&u
<jester-> piero86: ok ma se vanno per i cazzi loro secondo me è un guasto
<jester-> visto che lo fanno sia con linux che con winz
<piero86> cavolo non è nemmeno più in garanzia
<piero86> ora che sono in chat per esempio non lo sta più facendo...gli avrete fatto paura :)
<piero86> vabbè vi ringrazio molto per l'aiuto e la disponibilità...vi saluto...grazie acora!
<Valgio63> Risalve a tutti!  C'è nessuno?
<enzotib> no
<Serpico> ciao
<Valgio63> enzotib, lo so che è come dire dormi a uno che è sveglio!
<enzotib> Valgio63, comunque la prassi è fare la domanda e basta, senza premesses
<Valgio63> ciao Serpico
<enzotib> una s di troppo
<Valgio63> lo so, come te la cavi con i driver nvidia?
<enzotib> allora non lo sai
<Valgio63> cosa?
<enzotib> non stai facendo la domanda
<enzotib> non quella giusta
<enzotib> esponi il tuo problema all'intero canale, possibilmente in un unico messaggio
<enzotib> non chiedermi se me la cavo con nvidia, potrei non essere io a rispondere
<Valgio63> ok, ho attivato i driver nvidia dai repository swat. Mi dice che sono attivi ma nun in uso. invatti il modulo nvidia non viene caricato. vomae faccio a farglieli usare?
<jester-> Valgio63:  repository swat?
<enzotib> repository swat?
<Valgio63> boui che refusi!!!! nun al posto di non e ivatti >infatti!!
<Valgio63> quelli non ufficiali.
<Valgio63> i 304.85, mi sembra
<jester-> Valgio63: perchè quelli ufficiali non fanno figo?
<Valgio63> Ho un problema di nitidezza, non riesco a far andare la scheda a 1920x1080
<Valgio63> o meglio và, ma fa schifo! Il monitor mi dice che si setta a 1920z1080 60i, con Windows xp si setta 1920x1080 60p e funziona alla grande!
<Valgio63> Quelli disponibili da jockey li ho provati tutti, fanno uguale. inoltre appena provo a settare qualcosa dellascheda video in nvidia server settings mi si chiude  di colpo! riesco solo a modificare i colori. luminosità etc.
<Valgio63> ah, i reposytori swat: ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<Valgio63> Qualsiasi cosa faccio con xrandr, mi restituisce questo : xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<Valgio63> Pensateci un po' io adesso vado a sgranare!! (leggi pranzo!!) A dopo.
<jester-> Valgio63: non è che hai doppia scheda?
<jester-> Valgio63: che nvidia hai
<enzotib> jester-, ti ha dato il compito per casa :)
<Ea> Buongiorno a tutti
<Valgio63> Quella interna è disabilitata da bios, la scheda è un geforce fx5600 agp ( sistema un po' datato!)
<Ea> Chiedo scusa, ma non sono molto pratico di Linux e avrei bisogno un parere, le ho provate tutte...
<enzotib> !chiedi | Ea
<ubot-it> Ea: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Valgio63> chiedi e ti sarà risposto.
<enzotib> dipende, la gente va e viene, non è detto che i presenti attivi sappiano la risposta
<Valgio63> a fra poco,  pranzo in tavola!
<Ea> Grazie. Ho un NetBoot che devo lasciare a una persona che lo userebbe solo per scrivere e fare ricerche, quindi assolutamente senza pretese, su di esso usavo tranquillamente la 9.10 netbook remix, ho poi dovuto formattare  e ora non riesco a utilizzare il wifi. Abilitando il driver proprietario non mi  attiva più la scheda di rete, che prima andava con lo stesso sistema a meragviglia. Con il driver ospe source invece si è connesso qu
<Ea> Poi salta e non va più
<enzotib> Ea, che versione hai installato?
<Ea> Mi chiedo come qualcosa che funzionava a meraviglia con una versione precedente ora non vada più
<Ea> La 12.04
<Ea> Ora mi trova la linea ma non si connette
<enzotib> Ea, magari a suo tempo hai fatto qualcosa per farla funzionare che hai dimenticato, ed ora dovresti rifarlo, tanto per fare una ipotesi
<enzotib> Ea, poi bisognerebbe fare qualche indagine per capire meglio
<Ea> Sono ignorantissimo, l'unica cosa che facevo era abilitare al momento dell'installazione di ubuntu i driver proprietari e tutto funzionava
<Ea> 10 minuti fa ho navigato a 200 kb/s poi si è disconnesso e non più collegato
<Ea> Il modem va perché vi sto scrivendo dall'ipad
<Ea> La scheda è una Broadcom 4321b
<enzotib> !broadcom | Ea
<ubot-it> Ea: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<Ea> Grazie ubot-it ma è quello che ho fatto, grazie a questo sistema ora Mi trova la linea ma non si connette lo stesso
<Ea> Ora magicamente si è connesso, ma mi aspetto che in pochi minuti salti di nuovo come fa da giorni
<enzotib> Ea, uname -a
<Ea> 3.5.0-27 generic #46~precise1-Ubuntu SMP tue mar 26 19:33:56 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i386 GNU/linux
<Ea> Devo scappare, grazie a tutti intanto
<Ea> Poi rientro
<Serpico> ciao
<Valgio63> Rieccomi jester!
<Valgio63> Sarà per un'altra volta.
<chiara85> su ubuntu 12.10 che antivirus posso installare?
<glpiana> chiara85, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Clamav  ma non ti serve per ubuntu
<chiara85> grazie glpiana
<Valgio63> ho attivato i driver nvidia dai repository swat. Mi dice che sono attivi ma nun in uso. invatti il modulo nvidia non viene caricato. vomae faccio a farglieli usare?
<glpiana> Valgio63, non c'è supporto per software preso da repository esterni
<Valgio63> ok, grazie, allora mi spieghi come fare per far funzionare a dovere quelli di jockey?
<glpiana> Valgio63, scrivi in un terminale: lspci | grep -i vga
<glpiana> !paste | Valgio63
<ubot-it> Valgio63: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Valgio63>  Ho un problema di nitidezza, non riesco a far andare la scheda a 1920x1080 , o meglio và, ma fa schifo! Il monitor mi dice che si setta a 1920z1080 60i, con Windows xp si setta 1920x1080 60p e funziona alla grande!
<Valgio63> o cavolo, sono al lavoro adesso e il pc è il mio.
<Valgio63> dammi un po' di imput oppure ci risentiamo più tardi?
<glpiana> Valgio63, senza pc davanti non combiniamo niente
<Valgio63> appunto, ci risentiamo più tardi?
<glpiana> Valgio63, dipende da che intendi per più tardi. se ci sono vediamo, se no vedi con altri
<Valgio63> Ok grazie . a dopo, casomai.
<max57> Salve ho istallato tempo fà ubuntu11.4 sul mio netbook tramite pendrive con il programma universal usb installer 1.9.1.3. il programma funzionava bene finchè un giorno andando sugli aggirnamenti, mi è apparso ina finestra che mi diceva di scaricare e installare 11.10.automaticamente dando il comando a quella finestra.
<glpiana> max57, chiariscimi una cosa
<max57> Salve ho istallato tempo fà ubuntu11.4 sul mio netbook tramite pendrive con il programma universal usb installer 1.9.1.3. il programma funzionava bene finchè un giorno andando sugli aggirnamenti, mi è apparso ina finestra che mi diceva di scaricare e installare 11.10.automaticamente dando il comando a quella finestra. Io ho fatto questo ma alla fine qualcosa non è andato a buon fine e il ubunto 10.11 girava ma il computer non mi
<glpiana> con universal usb installer hai creato la usb e poi con la usb hai installato sul netbook?
<max57> si
<glpiana> max57, oki, dopodichè, la tua frase finisce a: "qualcosa non è andato a buon fine e il ubunto 10.11 girava ma il computer non m", troppo lunga. scrivi ciò che manca
<max57> ubuntu 11.10 non girava e il computer quando ho riprovato ad installare 11.4 mi diceva che non era possibile
<glpiana> max57, e l'attuale situazione è che hai 11.10 che non gira?
<max57> no l'attale è che non riesco pèù ad aprire niente di ubuntu
<glpiana> max57, allora, hai detto che che ti è impossibile installare 11.04, quindi hai ancora 11.10. o hai fatto altro?
<max57> no 11.10 non ha mai girato non si apriva la pagina iniziale e poi siccome ho widows7 al momento dell'accensione e della scelta del sistema operativo non trovava più ubuntu
<glpiana> max57, al di là che giri o meno, sul disco la 11.10 ci dovrebbe essere ancora oppure no?
<max57> il risultato per ora è che ubuntu ha 50giga di disco inutilizzato dopo la partizione per l'istallazione
<glpiana> max57, rispondimi, per cortesia
<max57> non leggo più sul disco ubuntu, ho provato a comprare ubuntu facile con il disco di installazione del 12.4. ma univrsal usb installer non lo riconosce come file
<glpiana> max57, allora io do per scontato che la 11.10 sia ancora sul disco, anche se non funzionante. ora ti chiedo, che versione hai al momento sulla usb?
<max57> 1.9.1.3.
<max57> la versione ubuntu?
<glpiana> max57, e certo, la versione di ubuntu. non mi interessa il software con cui l'hai creata
<max57> l'unica che ho e che il software legge è 11.4
<glpiana> max57, oki, allora, hai il netbbok sotto mano ora?
<max57> si
<glpiana> max57, è quello da cui stai scrivendo?
<max57> si
<glpiana> max57, avvia da chiavetta usb e collegati qui
<max57> ma non ho la pen drive con il sistema sopra devo rifare il passaggio
<max57> posso rimettere ilsistema spora e poi ricontattarvi
<glpiana> max57, ma se hai detto un attimo fa che sulla usb hai la 11.04, ora è sparita?
<max57> no dicevo come ho fatto ad installare ubuntu ma non ora tempo fa
<glpiana> ok
<max57> comunque mi ci vogliono 10 minuti per rimettre il sistema sulla pen drive
<glpiana> max57, io non ho molto tempo, ma se non ci metti troppo fai sta usb, avvia da usb e collegati qui
<max57> stò creando la pendrive
<matsa> ciao ho un problema ho installato sul mio eepc asus ubuntu da usb solo che al primo avvio dopo l'installazione il pc parte mi esce una schermata viola e poi nulla tutto nero
<matsa> come posso risolvere?
<max57> ho  creato la pen drive
<akis24> ciao
<glpiana> max57, avvia da pen drive e collegati qui
<matsa> ciao ho un problema ho installato sul mio eepc asus ubuntu da usb solo che al primo avvio dopo l'installazione il pc parte mi esce una schermata viola e poi nulla tutto nero  come posso risolvere?
<max57> sono collegato con la versione prova di 11.4
<mariom_> ho installato jabberd2 e volevo sapere come creare gli utenti e gestire la parte admin
<mariom_> qualcuno se ne intende un pochino?
<akis24> matsa:  hai installato grub ?
<matsa> @akis24 no come facevo ad installarlo?
<akis24> matsa:  in fase di installazione avresti dovuto vedere dove installare grub
<akis24> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<glpiana> max57, allora, apri un terminale
<enrylinux> qualcuno usa ubuntu 13.04 con unity
<glpiana> max57,  scrivi: sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> !paste | max57
<ubot-it> max57: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<max57> che terminale
<glpiana> !beta | enrylinux
<ubot-it> enrylinux: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<glpiana> max57, se hai ubuntu premi ctrl+alt+t e ti si apre il terminale
<max57> fatto
<glpiana> max57, ora scrivi: sudo fdisk -l            e poi copia quanto esce su pastebin
<max57> cosa [ pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | max57
<ubot-it> max57: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<matsa> grub lo devo installare anche se ho installato ubuntu levando windows e la sua relativa partizione? quindi senza usare dual boot o altro?
<glpiana> max57, scusami ma devo andare via
<max57> dove trovo paste
<akis24> matsa:  puoi lasciare winz e installare ubuntu  grub lo vesra' insieme a ubuntu
<akis24> vedra'*
<matsa> nono ma io voglo levare proprio windows
<akis24> matsa:  che versione di winz hai ?
<matsa> avevo 7
<matsa> ora nulla proprio perchè quando vado per accenderlo si impalla e non va nulla
<akis24> matsa: hai provato quando si avviava da usb se era tutto a posto ?
<akis24> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<akis24> matsa:  segui la guida e vedrai che riuscirai  e leggila sopratutto
<akis24> matsa: io ti consiglierei di lasciarlo winz per adesso  puoi sempre levarlo dopo sempre che prima tu non abbia formattato tutto
<matsa> no vabbe oramai l'ho peroso devo riformattare tutto! cmq è strana questa cosa perchè non mi è mai capitata quando ho installato ubuntu su altri pc
<akis24> matsa:  appunto per questo dicevo
<akis24> matsa: quando avvii da usb prima controlla che tutto funzioni ovvero si avvii regolarmente ecc e poi installi
<matsa> si questo si il pc si avviava tranquillamente senza problemi poi dopo con l'installazione ho scelto l'opzione sostrituisci widiws con ubuntu fatto tutto
<matsa> poi dopo quando riavvio esce la schermata viola e poi tutto nero
<matsa> con delle scritte tipo linea di comando e non mi fa far nulla
<akis24> matsa:  che versione di ubuntu installavi ?
<matsa> 12.10
<akis24> ciao mib
<akis24> mibofra: ciao
<akis24> matsa:  è strano a meno che tu non abbia sbagliato qualcosa .. hai formattato la partizione ? creato la swap ecc ?
<mibofra> ciao akis24
<akis24> matsa: ti ripeto segui la guida di installazione ..  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<matsa> akis ho fatto direttamente il cambio dalle scelte da usb prima non ho formattato nulla
<akis24> matsa:  potresti provare a reinstallare grub
<akis24> matsa:  se invece lo vedi serve qualcuno piu' esperto di me
<matsa> eh forse risolso :) grazie per l'aiuto
<akis24> :)
<manuel_> raga ho messo ubuntu sul macbook pro mid 2010
<manuel_> ma il tasto destro del trackpad non va
<manuel_> come psoso fare?
<marcomarco> ciao a tutti, provo ad installare java con questo comando apt-get install sun-java6-jdk sun-java6-fonts e mi dice http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5701700/
<marcomarco> cosa può essere? cosa devo fare?
<marcomarco> c'è nessuno?????
<davegarath> marcomarco: che versione hai ?
<nex_necis> marcomarco: cosa ti restituisce il comando: apt-cache search sun-java
<enzotib> marcomarco, java di sun non è èiù nei repo
<davegarath> marcomarco: 10 a 1 che il pacchetto che cerchi si chiama : openjdk-6-jdk
<marcomarco> nex_necis: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5701740/
<nex_necis> marcomarco: java della sun non è nei tuoi repository
<nex_necis> semplice e diretto
<marcomarco> io devo installare questo sun-java6-jdk sun-java6-fonts
<marcomarco> visto che non c'è cosa devo fare? cosa devo installare ?
<davegarath> marcomarco: le strade sono 2 o usi openjdk-6-jdk oppure te le scarichi da oracle
<davegarath> e le metti in PATH
<nex_necis> puoi provare con l'openjdk come ti indicava davegarath
<nex_necis> oppure puoi aggiornare i repository
<marcomarco> apt-get install openjdk-6-jdk ?
<davegarath> marcomarco: si
<nex_necis> da debianista ti direi che ti mancano i repo non-free, ma non ricordo se su ubu funziona ancora così
<enzotib> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<marcomarco> davegarath: sto seguendo questa guida http://www.waveprotocol.org/federation/openfire-installation e mi chiede quello che non ho, quello che mi dici tu (openjdk-6-jdk) può funzionare?
<enzotib> come già detto, java di sun non è più nei repo
<davegarath> enzotib: sono le java7 che non porta proprio tutto della 6 se l'app è scritta con le chiappe capace che con la 7 non vada
<marcomarco> devo installare openfire
<marcomarco> non so se qualcuno ha provato o sa com'è scritta
<enzotib> davegarath, anche questo è vero
<davegarath> marcomarco: le open dovrebbero andare più che bene altrimenti puoi segure le istruzioni per macosx con qualche modifica
<marcomarco> provo
<davegarath> marcomarco: ti direi prova prima col pacchetto che vai sul sicuro
<marcomarco> ok
<davegarath> marcomarco: se non va te le scarichi da oracle
<marcomarco> sta installando
<davegarath> marcomarco: e te le metti in /opt ( e mi raccomando in /opt se no non funzionano :P )
<marcomarco> ok, ora sta insatllando apt-get install openjdk-6-jdk
<davegarath> marcomarco: si vai tranquillo
<davegarath> marcomarco: per verificare che funzioni il tutto digita ` java -version '
<marcomarco> appena finisce faccio e invio paste
<davegarath> marcomarco: dovrebbe darti qualcosa tipo : ' java version "1.6.0_27" ' ( poi molto probabilmente la versione dopo il "_" sarà diversa )
<marcomarco> davegarath: java version "1.6.0_27" OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.12.3) (6b27-1.12.3-0ubuntu1~12.04.1) OpenJDK Server VM (build 20.0-b12, mixed mode)
<davegarath> marcomarco: ok java installato ora puoi andare avanti
<marcomarco> ok
<marcomarco> speremo
<marcomarco> come è possibile???? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5701800/
<marcomarco> :(
<matti-007> prova il dpkg -i senza mettere sudo
<davegarath> marcomarco: dpkg -i ./openfire_3.6.4_all.deb
<matti-007> e: come sei diventato root?
<davegarath> marcomarco: metti il "./"
<davegarath> marcomarco: davanti al pacchetto
<marcomarco> con sudo
<marcomarco> :)
<davegarath> matti-007: sudo -s ? sudo su -  ?
<davegarath> matti-007: sudo bash ? :P
<matti-007> su login da tty?
<marcomarco> sempre il solito messaggio
<marcomarco> davegarath: nulla
<matti-007> hai provato senza sudo?
<davegarath> marcomarco: non può essere lo stesso errore ripastamelo
<matti-007> se hai l'interfaccia grafica usa gdebi
<davegarath> matti-007: ah :) pastami un ls va
<davegarath> scusa matti-007 vovevo dire marcomarco
<marcomarco> downloadServlet?filename=openfire%2Fopenfire_3.6.4_all.deb  webmin_1.530_all.deb
<marcomarco> davegarath: downloadServlet?filename=openfire%2Fopenfire_3.6.4_all.deb  webmin_1.530_all.deb
<davegarath> marcomarco: fai così che diventa più umano : ` mv down*openfire* openfire_3.6.4_all.deb '
<marcomarco> non è successo nulla, normale?
<davegarath> marcomarco: e poi ridai il dpkg -i come prima
<davegarath> marcomarco: sì è normale la mv se va bene non da output
<davegarath> marcomarco: non è che non sia successo nulla, semplicemente non ti ha detto niente ;)
<marcomarco> davegarath: ok! http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5701816/
<Hans> ciao a tutti
<Hans> posso domandare qui una cosa riguarda dei programmi in ubuntu?
<Hans> toc toc... permesso...
<marcomarco> Hans: chiedi e nel caso ti risponderanno
<davegarath> marcomarco:  prova così  `  dpkg -i -ignore-depends=sun-java6-jre ./openfire_3.6.4_all.deb '
<Hans> grazie... sono nuovissimo con ubuntu e ho l'esigenza di installare Itunes, è fattibile?
<davegarath> marcomarco: oppure  prova così  `  dpkg -i --ignore-depends=sun-java6-jre --ignore-depends=sun-java5-jre /openfire_3.6.4_all.deb '
<marcomarco> davegarath: come prima mi dava così http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5701823/
<marcomarco> ora provo le altre
<davegarath> Hans: invece di installare itunes perché non provi amarok ?
<Hans> perche non lo conosco, anche con questo posso sincronizare il Iphone?
<marcomarco> davegarath: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5701833/
<davegarath> marcomarco: ti ha dato errore perché mi sono dimenticato un "-" sul "--ignore-depends"
<marcomarco> questo ultimo paste era con il secondo comando
<marcomarco> cosa devo fare? riprovare il primo?
<davegarath> marcomarco: spe
<marcomarco> k
<davegarath> marcomarco: mi pare incompleto l'output credo stia andando avanti anche se con alcuni errori sulle lsb...
<davegarath> marcomarco: oppure mi manca dell'output
<marcomarco> non c'è nulla dopo
<davegarath> marcomarco: hai di nuovo la shell ?
<marcomarco> ?
<davegarath> marcomarco: fai questo ` dpkg -l  | grep openfire '
<davegarath> enzotib: non mi cazziare lo facciao alla grezza :P
<marcomarco> davegarath: ii  openfire                             3.6.4                        A high performance XMPP (Jabber) server.
<davegarath> marcomarco: è installato il pacchetto
<davegarath> marcomarco: ora però protresti avere dei problemi all'avvio automatico del servizio
<marcomarco> davegarath: ma è normale che se faccia sudo /etc/init.d/openfire restart non mi dica niente?
<davegarath> marcomarco: oppure potresti avere dei problemi legati alle utenze nella dir : /var/lib/openfire
<davegarath> marcomarco: niente niente mi fa strano ma può essere fai ` apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/init.d/openfire | pastebinit '
<davegarath> marcomarco: alla fine ti darà la url di paste da darmi qua
<Hans> scusate, nessuna risposta se si può installare Itunes per IPhone in Ubuntu?
<marcomarco> davegarath: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5701850/
<davegarath> marcomarco: già fammi  ` apt-get -f install ' e vediamo
<Holden> Hans, prova a vedere sul wiki (sia quello italiano che quello internazionale)
<marcomarco> davegarath: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5701853/
<davegarath> marcomarco: lancialo di nuovo
<marcomarco> davegarath: cosa? apt-get -f install o l'altro?
<davegarath> no il -f install
<davegarath> marcomarco: dovrebbe andare però ora occhio che abbiamo rimosso il pacchetto di openfire
<marcomarco> davegarath: 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 83 non aggiornati.
<marcomarco> davegarath: ma sbaglio o prima ha detto che non sarebbe funzionato openfire perchè richiedeva sun-java5-jrd o sun-java6-jrd
<marcomarco> ?
<davegarath> marcomarco: sni allora questo è un pacchietto che richiede uno di quei 2 pacchetti
<marcomarco> quindi come faccio ad installarlo? mi dicevi prima
<davegarath> marcomarco: però noi non li abbiamo nel repo perché usiamo quelli open e si chiamano in un altro modi
<davegarath> marcomarco: ora dobbiamo installare il pacchetto forzando le dipendenze ma senza offendere apt e quindi ti faccio fare un altra strada
<marcomarco> davegarath: ok capo
<davegarath> marcomarco: non so se alla fine lo abbiamo installato lancia ` apt-get install pastebinit ' che ci servirà
<marcomarco> davegarath: fatto
<davegarath> marcomarco: poi proviamo in questo modo :  ` dpkg -i --force-depends  ./openfire_3.6.4_all.deb '
<davegarath> marcomarco: e dammi l'output
<davegarath> marcomarco:  ( tutto )
<marcomarco> davegarath: come prima.. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5701893/
<davegarath> marcomarco: e questo è normale ora rifammi un ` apt-get install -f '
<mettiu> quando lancio una stampa di una foto mi esce una pagine con scritte a caso
<marcomarco> openfire rimosso
<davegarath> mettiu: non venno bene i driver della stampante, provane altri da cups delle famiglie vicine della tua stampante
<mettiu> quindi ?
<davegarath> marcomarco: ridammi l 'output
<marcomarco> davegarath: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5701898/
<davegarath> marcomarco: questo non va bene dobbiamo convincerlo che il pacchetto va bene così senza dipendenze :)
<davegarath> marcomarco: fammi vedere come fare...
<marcomarco> davegarath: ma se installasimo java?
<marcomarco> davegarath: mettendolo in /opt  come dicevi tu?
<radedo> ciao amici ben ritrovati
<James_James> hi all
<davegarath> marcomarco: hai lo stesso il problema. ora abbiamo un problema non con java ma con il pacchetto openfire
<James_James> mhm,per chiedere qualche dritta, basta fare domanda direttamente qui o a qualcuno in particolare?  scusate ma sono nuovo nel mondo di ubuntu..
<radedo> ho un piccolo problema ho installato ubuntu 12.04 alternate e mi esce l'avviso : The system is running in low-graphics mode ho provato diversi comandi ma niente, qualcuno ha un idea? grazie
<radedo> scheda ATI Rage Mobility 128
<davegarath> James_James: tu scrivi la tua domanda, se qualcuno sa risponderà
<James_James> ok
<marcomarco> davegarath: ma se facesssimo così? http://techinterplay.com/complete-installation-steps-for-openfire.html
<James_James> allora.. ho installato la 12.10 e dopo qualche giorno, l unico difetto che ho riscontrato è unity. onestamente mi basterebbe avere una guida su come poterlo disinstalalre "bene", e provare ad installare un altro sistema per il desktop,ad esempio gnome... potete linkarmi una guida o qualcosa??.. altrimenti va benissimo una vostra procedura.
<James_James> grazie in anticipo
<Holden> James_James, se vuoi installare gnome3 non è necessario che togli unity, basta installare 1 pacchetto e far ripartire la sessione
<davegarath> marcomarco: sì se il tarball va bene così com'è forse è la strada più semplice ed addio al pacchetto
<marcomarco> STO PROVANDO
<marcomarco> davegarath: yum install java-1.6.0-openjdk.i386 non lo faccio dato che ho già installato prima java open vero?
<Holden> yum?
<davegarath> marcomarco: giusto qeullo è per gli utenti redhat e ti devi fermare al tarball
<davegarath> marcomarco: quando comincia a parlare di pacchetti rpm sei già andato troppo oltre
<marcomarco> davegarath: ho fatto tarball
<marcomarco> ora cosa devo fare?
<davegarath> marcomarco: eh marco siamo già andati ben oltre al supporto ubuntu, quel coso non è pacchettizato nei repository ufficiali e non lo conosco
<marcomarco> okok
<marcomarco> davegarath: ma tu di jabber non conosci nulla? il mio cruccio è quello
<marcomarco> davegarath: ho provato jabberd2 e ejabber
<marcomarco> ma non riesco :(
<davegarath> marcomarco: so che cos'è e lo uso da client ma mai configurato
<Holden> marcomarco, hai letto la guida di questi programmi?
<marcomarco> Holden: sono riuscito ad installare jabberd2 ma non riesco a farlo partire
<marcomarco> ahah
<Holden> marcomarco, questo mi è chiaro, ma ti chiedevo se hai letto la guida di questi programmi
<marcomarco> Holden: mmm riesci a linkarmela?
<Holden> marcomarco, hmm, quindi no... il link lo trovi sicuramente con google o sul sito ufficiale. è facile che se leggi un pò la documentazione riesci a capire cosa non va e come farlo funzionare
<marcomarco> Holden: ho letto una guida di ubuntu di jabberd2 ma poi il sito non funziona più :(
<Holden> marcomarco, http://jabberd2.org/ e poi segui il link per documentation immagino
<onebitxajax> mmmmmmmmmmmmm
<James_James> mhmm ok
<James_James> perciò posso anche non disinstallare unity
<James_James> c è un file da mettere su chiavetta con l installazione di gnome3??
<Holden> James_James, no, non serve la chiavetta... il pc su cui è installato ubuntu è connesso ad internet?
<James_James> no sono a scuola.. "serale".. e c è quello schifo di win7
<James_James> se mi dai il comando lo copio cmq..
<Holden> James_James, quindi adesso sei su un pc on windows 7?
<James_James> ja
<Holden> James_James, ok... comunque si tratta di lanciare questo comando nel terminale di ubuntu mentre sei connesso ad internet: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<James_James> tnx holden
<mariomario> ciao a tutti io ho scaricato in /opt questo file wget http://javadl.sun.com/webapps/download/AutoDL?BundleId=27977 però una volta che cerco di cambiare i permessi per renderlo eseguibile mi esce questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5702238/, cosa devo fare?
<onebitxajax> mariomario: e''' normale
<mariomario> perchè mi dice così?
<mariomario> onebitxajax: certo aiuto
<mariomario> cerco
<onebitxajax> mariomario: mv "jre-6u12-linux-i586.bin?e=1236110064868&h=0c32f7ac9f545e7b229d4e3589270122%2F&filename=jre-6u12-linux-i586.bin" jre-6u12-linux-i586.bin
<onebitxajax> e poi procedi come hai fatto, vedrai che funziona
<mariomario> onebitxajax: mv: impossibile eseguire stat di "jre-6u12-linux-i586.bin?e=1236110064868&h=0c32f7ac9f545e7b229d4e3589270122%2F&filename=jre-6u12-linux-i586.bin": File o directory non esistente
<onebitxajax> mariomario: il file contiene dei caratteri speciali tio & % ?
<onebitxajax> mariomario: prima fai un cd /opt
<mariomario> onebitxajax: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5702250/
<onebitxajax> mariomario: ls -al /opt
<davegarath> mariomario: ma non avevo detto che eravamo a posto con java ? :) secondo me ti stai complicando la vita inutilmente
<mariomario> onebitxajax: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5702252/
<mariomario> davegarath: eh ma sto provando a seguire un'altra guida, prima ho prova ad installare openfire ma me lo faceva sempre rimuovere perchè non trovava java
<mariomario> davegarath: http://www.asterisk-it.org/node/10
<davegarath> mariomario: guarda che se il tuo obbiettivo è avere un server jabber questo NON fa al caso tuo
<onebitxajax> mariomario: cosa stai facendo di preciso?
<mariomario> io devo creare una chat aziendale in cui i dipendenti si possano connettere in locale (se possibile anche non in locale) attraverso un client jabber
<onebitxajax> mariomario: si e con wget cosa vuoi fare?
<mariomario> davegarath: sono in panne
<mariomario> installare java perchè openfire vuole java
<davegarath> mariomario: la parte java la puoi saltare alla grande, vari direttamente allo scompattamento del tar : tar -xvf openfire_3_6_3.tar.gz
<onebitxajax> mariomario: allora java lo devi scaricare da firefox, nn puoi farlo da wget
<mariomario> davegarath: quel comando ora l'ho fatto
<onebitxajax> mariomario: quale e' il problema?
<davegarath> mariomario: vai avanti da li
<davegarath> mariomario: fai lo start e lo status
<alessio> ciao sono nuovo di ubuntu posso chiedere aiuto a qualcuno??
<onebitxajax> alessio: basta scrivere il problema ti rispondera qualcnuno
<onebitxajax> !qualcuno | alessio
<ubot-it> alessio: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<mariomario> davegarath: sperem 2
<davegarath> mariomario: cmq se sai l'inglese io ti direi di lasciar perdere quell'affare e provare a leggerti questa : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpJabberServer
<onebitxajax> mariomario: ma perche nn potete usare skype?
<davegarath> che dovrebbe essere più semplice
<mariomario> onebitxajax: xk la lista di utenti deve essere controllata
<onebitxajax> mariomario: cioe?
<mariomario> davegarath: sai che l'ho già provato? poi non sono riuscito a farlo partire
<mariomario> onebitxajax: quando mi connetto deve uscire una lista di utenti di jabber che sono nel server jabber
<onebitxajax> mariomario: aggiungi tot contatti e la apssword deigli account e' in file txt che nn puo essere cambiata perche registrata ad email aziendale
<mariomario> onebitxajax: non ho capito
<onebitxajax> mariomario: registri 8 account skype, con 8 email aziendali, la password le conosce l'amministratore (skype permette autologin), quindi puo controllare cosa viene aggiunto
<mariomario> onebitxajax: ho capito e quindi poi ogni volta amministratore deve entrare in 50 account skype e controllare uno per uno?
<enzotib> mariomario, ma questa https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/jabberd2-server.html ?
<mariomario> enzotib: ho installato e configurato mysql però poi non sono riuscito a configurare gli utenti ecc
<alessio> ok grazie..allora il mio problema è qst: ho acquistato una chiavetta wi-fi della d-link modello dwa121, diverso tempo fa...seguendo con google alcuni forum ho installato i driver e mi connetto senza problemi il fatto è che tutte le volte che spengo il pc e lo riaccendo devo rieseguire da terminale la procedura di inastallazione dei driver.come posso risolvere il problema?? vi posto i comandi che digito da terminale magari vi pos
<alessio> anticipatamente
<enzotib> mariomario, che c'entra mysql? nella guida che ti ho indicato non vedo parlare di mysql
<alessio> Avviare il pc senza la chiavetta inserita, aprire terminale:  sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)  cd RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105  sudo chmod +x  install.sh  sudo -s  ./install.sh  dopo che ha finito  sudo modprobe rtl8192cu  dovrebbe dare FATAL ERROR ecc.  exit   exit  inserire la chiavetta
<mariomario> enzotib: per gestire utenti e la loro lista utenti posso non usare mysql?
<enzotib> e che ne so? l'ha ordinato il medico?
<mariomario> enzotib: ok proverò ad usare il db interno però mi ero comunque fermato allo start poi non ero riuscito a configurare l'utente admin
<James_James> holden nn risp in pvt, cmq..
<James_James> se installo gnome3 da terminale
<James_James> senza disinstallare unity
<James_James> in pratica,cosa succede? se dovessi trovarmi male, come dovrei fare per togliere gnome3?
<enzotib> James_James, gnome3 ce l'hai già per unity, forse non hai gnome-shell
<enzotib> James_James, e sei riuscito a usare quattro abbreviazioni in una sola riga, un record
<onebitxajax> alessio: scusa solo una domanda, ma dopo ogni riavvio il comando "sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)  " reinstalla i pacchetti?
<James_James> ok..
<James_James> allora è gnome shell
<onebitxajax> alessio: stai per caso usando il cd, o l'usb per avviare ubuntu?
<enzotib> James_James, comunque nessun problema, al login puoi scegliere quale ambiente usare
<James_James> ok,ti ringrazio
<James_James> basta che non creo casini come  l'ultima volta.. che ho per forza dovuto formattare il tutto..
<alessio> io sul pc ho solo ubuntu installato da cd,avvio il pc normalmente  se è qst a cui ti riferisci
<onebitxajax> alessio: volevo sapere ahce se per caso vengono reinstallati pacchetti
<onebitxajax> alessio: sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<onebitxajax> alessio: reinstalla i pacchetti?
<onebitxajax> alessio: dopo il riavvio ovviamnete
<alessio> onebitxajax...si i pacchetti li reinstallata normalmente senza problemi,li installo io tutte le volte perchè sembra non memorizzarli e sono obbligato a reinstallarli..ho salvato i driver nella home e tutte le volte che accendo il pc non faccio altro che aprire il terminale e riscrivere i comandi
<onebitxajax> alessio: ecco questo e' un problema importante
<onebitxajax> alessio: non puo nn memorizzarli
<onebitxajax> alessio: apri terminale
<onebitxajax> alessio: e copiami il risultato di questo comando
<alessio> poi posso inserire la chiavetta,se la inserisco qnd accendo il cd dopo i driver non li installa piu..ok ora apro
<onebitxajax> alessio: mount
<onebitxajax> !paste | alessio
<ubot-it> alessio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alessio> ok aspetta perche mi apre launchpad è normale io nn sono iscritto
<onebitxajax> O,o what?
<krabador> alessio, mica il sistema operativo che usi, è in una chiavetta usb?
<alessio> no
<alessio> no
<alessio> inserito nick e copiato ora do paste?? sempre da qll pagina?
<onebitxajax> alessio: pova con questo http://paste.debian.net/
<onebitxajax> si
<alessio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5702354/
<alessio>  ooohhh eccomi non mi faceva piu popstare altri mex
<tony62it> salve a tutti
<tony62it> qualcuno sa aiutarmi a resettare la pw del portachiavi della verine 12.04?
<tony62it> qualcuno sa aiutarmi a resettare la pw del portachiavi della versione 12.04?
<krabador> tony62it, sai quella vecchia?
<tony62it> grazie
<enzotib> prego
<tony62it> allora io accendo il pc entro e mi abilita la wireles con la solita pw
<tony62it> ma se voglio installre un programma o fare aggiornamentei non mi permette con niente
<tony62it> krabador c6?
<krabador> tony62it, installare programmi, e disinstallarli, sono cose che fai con la password di root
<krabador> tony62it, non è il portachiavi
<tony62it> e cosa allora
<tony62it> spiegami sono abbastanza bravo con win ma un pivello con ubuntu
<krabador> tony62it, hai installato tu ubuntu nel pc di cui stai parlando?
<tony62it> si
<tony62it> sono partito dalla 10.04
<krabador> tony62it, ed hai sempre aggiornato la versione?
<tony62it> e dopo vari aggiornamenti ho fatto l'avanzamento
<krabador> adesso cosa hai ?
<tony62it> e non so perchè mi da questo problema
<tony62it> credo che per errore si era preso come metodo di imput di tastira l'amarico
<krabador> tony62it, quando hai installato ubuntu, ed hai creato l'utente, l'installer ti ha fatto scegliere una password di root, oltre quella dell'utente
<tony62it> 12.04
<krabador> tony62it, è quella che va inserita, quando devi fare modifiche al sistema
<tony62it> si ok
<krabador> tony62it, non te la ricordi?
<tony62it> ma quella di root era di una sola lettera
<tony62it> ed era la @
<krabador> non si dicono queste cose
<tony62it> che ora non mi accetaa più
<tony62it> tanto nrl pc ora non c'è nulla
<tony62it> grazie però
<krabador> tony62it,  hai mai dovuto fare operazioni per cui inserire la password di root?
<enzotib> krabador, l'installer fa scegliere una password di root?
<krabador> enzotib, a te no?
<tony62it> dopo l'avanzamento avrei voluto installare altri pacchetti e repositories ma non me lo fa fare
<tony62it> non mi accetta la pw
<enzotib> krabador, mai vista sta cosa, e sì che ne ho fatte di installazioni di ubuntu
<tony62it> anche io ci smanetto da un po
<it-39> buonasera
<enzotib> root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu
<enzotib> quindi mi pare strano
<tony62it> lo so
<krabador> enzotib, la password sudo
<enzotib> krabador, e quella è la password dell'utente, non di root
<krabador> enzotib, ho sbagliato
<krabador> tony62it,  non ricordi la password dell'utente?
<tony62it> sul wiky ho trovato solo questo se può aiutarti
<tony62it> Resettare la password  Purtroppo non è prevista una funzione di ripristino della password del portachiavi. Nel caso in cui questa venisse dimenticata, l'unico sistema possibile è cancellare l'intero contenuto del portachiavi.  	  Con la seguente procedura verranno cancellate tutte le password precedentemente memorizzate. Le chiavi personali e le altre chiavi installate nel sistema saranno comunque mantenute.  Digitare il seguen
<tony62it> rm -r ~/.gnome2/keyrings
<tony62it> c6?
<krabador> !paste | tony62it
<ubot-it> tony62it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Simone_> Ciao Ragazzi ho appena installato ubuntu ed ho un HP EliteBook 8440p, ma non riesco a far andare la rete mi aiutate perfavore?
<enzotib> Simone_, col cavo va?
<krabador> tony62it, il portachiavi non c'entra con la password che ti serve per installare software su ubuntu
<tony62it> ma il sistema quella mi chiede!!!
<tony62it> la pw del potrachiavi!!
<enzotib> tony62it, screenshot
<enzotib> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Simone> si col cavo va, ma a me serverebbe wirless.
<tony62it> ti ho messo la scermata che mi chiede
<Simone> servirebbe*
<Simone> enzotib
<enzotib> Simone, ora sei su quel pc?
<enzotib> tony62it, l'indirizzo della pagina?
<Simone> oRA
<Simone> si
<Simone> enzotib, scrivo da un altro computer comunque si ho ubuntu vicino
<enzotib> Simone, dovresti usare il cavo e collegarti da quel pc
<Simone> enzotib , ok fatto, Ora?
<enzotib> Simone, dovresti entrare qui in chat da quel pc
<Simone> enzotib ,ok Ma ti dispiace spiegarmi come devo impostare la rete e tutto? è Anche in lingua inglese. (sono impedito scusa)
<akhilleus> ciao a tutti
<Simone> enzotib , sto entrando con l'altro pc!
<Simone96> enzotib , ok sono entrato con ubuntu!
<enzotib> un minuto
<Simone96> Ok :)
<enzotib> Simone96, apri un terminale e scrivi lspci | grep -i wireless
<Simone96> enzotib , non funziona.
<enzotib> Simone96, che significa "non funziona"?
<Simone96> enzotib , non va il comando nel terminale.
<enzotib> Simone96, forse non hai copiato bene, altrimenti fammi vedere che errore ti dà
<enzotib> !pastebin | Simone96
<ubot-it> Simone96: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Simone96> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5702650/
<enzotib> Simone96, lspci
<Simone96> ah Ops! scusami enzo ma sono un novello con ubuntu!
<a7x> simonaG, solo perché un comando non ti dà alcuna risposta
<a7x> non vuol dire che non funzioni @ Simone96
<Simone96> enzotib , Faccio domani, scusami per il disturbo e grazie di tutto :)
<Simone96> Buona Serata a tutti :D
<francesco_> ciao a tutti.. :) allora ho una domanda (uso ubuntu 10.04): come cambio i colori dei pannelli? Grazie.. :)
<enzotib> tasto destro sul pannello, dovrebbe darti un menu
<francesco_> si, ma non cambia il colore dell'intero pannello.. :)
<enzotib> e cosa?
<francesco_> ne cambia solo una parte.. :P
<enzotib> screenshot
<enzotib> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<enzotib> notte
<francesco_> arrivo èh.. :)
<francesco_> ora provo gnome color chooser.. :9
<Drizamanuber> ciao a tutti, dove posso trovare i file di libreoffice 3.5.7 deb?
<francesco_> ciao c'è un modo per aggiungere una ricerca rapida delle applicazioni nel menu di gnome classic? :)
<URUS> come rimuovo la busta dei messaggi in ubuntu 12.04?
<URUS> si
<URUS> tasto quello con il disegno di windows + alt piu tasto destro sulla barra
<francesco_> ma c'è la ricerca dei file e non quello per le applicazioni.. :)
<alessio> ciao ragazzi ho un problema con i driver di una chiavetta wi-fi e non trovo nulla che mi aiuti in giro per internet potete aiutarmi?
#ubuntu-it 2013-04-13
<akis24> giorno
<CaprettaD> Ciao ragazzi
<CaprettaD> Cerco il log aggiornato con tutte le novità della versione 13.4. Mi passereste un link per seguire giorno per giorno le novità?
<enzotib> !raring | CaprettaD, vedi se il secondo link è quello che cerchi
<ubot-it> CaprettaD, vedi se il secondo link è quello che cerchi: Date di rilascio delle varie fasi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule, novità tecniche: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/TechnicalOverview
<CaprettaD> Si sembra quello che cerco
<CaprettaD> Grazie
<akhilleus> salve a tutti
<akhilleus> é possibile gestire du account di posta su ubuntu?
<akhilleus> due
<dAnTe> akhilleus,  si
<dAnTe> usa thunderbird
<akhilleus> quale installo???? ho solo thunderbird!
<dAnTe> akhilleus, basta che aggiungi nuovo account
<dAnTe> io ad esempio ne ho configurati 3
<akhilleus> il prblema è la spazzatura che arriva in questa vecchia email....non vorrei si mischiassero e poi non saprei a chi rsp
<dAnTe> non so cosa intendi comunque te le ordini per mittente ed elimini quelle che non ti servono
<cristian_c> akhilleus, organizza le cartelle
<akhilleus> :)
<akhilleus> allora ottima idea gentilissimo
<cristian_c> cartella account X, cartella account Y, cartella account Z
<cristian_c> akhilleus, a proposito, sei riuscito poi a cambiare l'icona dei file audio?
<akhilleus> si si mi hai aiutato tu se non erro
<akhilleus> ma dovrei cambiare altre cose ahahaha!!!
<cristian_c> akhilleus, quindi la sostituzione dell'svg funziona? :D
<akhilleus> si si sei un mago
<akhilleus> ci siete molti maghi qui
<cristian_c> lol, no, non sono un mago
<cristian_c> l'importante è risolvere
<akhilleus> ho midori come browser va bene?
<cristian_c> akhilleus, è un browser tericamente adatto per ambienti leggeri
<cristian_c> per pc vecchiotti
<cristian_c> *teoricamente
<akhilleus> ma chrome non e' meno veloce sec me
<cristian_c> akhilleus, beh, confrontali, provali entrambi
<dAnTe> akhilleus, dipende anche quanti plugin si hanno attivi
<akhilleus> ce l'ho entrambi
<akhilleus> su midori non ho null
<akhilleus> a
<cristian_c> nulla ti vieta di utilizzarli tutti e due, a seconda dei casi
<akhilleus> ultimamente sto solo impazzendo a sostituire k9copy
<akhilleus> ma noon riesco
<cristian_c> akhilleus, mi sembra già ponesti questo problema
<cristian_c> akhilleus, cosa ci devi farE?
<cristian_c> :)
<akhilleus> si si ma non riesco a venirne a capo
<cristian_c> una copia di sciurezza de tuoi dvd?
<akhilleus> esatto
<cristian_c> akhilleus, io utilizzo k3b per tante cose
<cristian_c> anche se è specifico per kde
<akhilleus> k9copy è pure x kde vero?
<cristian_c> akhilleus, ma se hai fortuna dovrebbero andare anche xburn
<dAnTe> anche io k3b e mi trovo molto bene
<cristian_c> e brasero
<akhilleus> superano i 4,7
<cristian_c> akhilleus, non lo so
<cristian_c> *xfburn
<dAnTe> akhilleus, non ho capito che problema hai nelle copie?
<akhilleus> forse sono protette
<cristian_c> eh, dvd criptati
<cristian_c> akhilleus, quindi, con k3b fallisce?
<dAnTe> allora non sio copie dei tuoi dvd :-)
<cristian_c> la copia dvd
<dAnTe> akhilleus, che tipo di dvd sono
<cristian_c> dAnTe, ma può anche essere
<akhilleus> si ne ho 1 mio che ho comprato x mia figlia
<cristian_c> dAnTe, magari i suoi dvd hanno un sistema anticopia
<cristian_c> akhilleus, k3b ti da errore?
<akhilleus> uso k9copy
<dAnTe> cristian_c, mi pare stranop :D
<akhilleus> barbie ed il castello di diamanti ecco
<cristian_c> akhilleus, k3b ti da errore?
<akhilleus> non ce l'ho k3b io
<cristian_c> lol
<akhilleus> ho k9copy mi pare si chiama
<cristian_c> akhilleus, prova uno degli altr software quindi
<cristian_c> *altri
<cristian_c> akhilleus, il software center è a tua disposizione
<akhilleus> il migliore k3b?
<cristian_c> a me va bene
<cristian_c> poi i gusti son gusti
<cristian_c> akhilleus, altrimenti brasero e xburn
<cristian_c> che sono quelli che conosco
<dAnTe> akhilleus, che sistema usi
<akhilleus> lubuntu 12.10
<cristian_c> akhilleus, hai già Xfburn, se non sbaglio, di default
<akhilleus> si
<akhilleus> libdvdread3 serve ?
<akhilleus> ho il 4
<cristian_c> ma quello serve per leggere i dvd , se non sbaglio
<akhilleus> beh ho i dvd io
<akhilleus> ma cmq devo accontentarmi
<akhilleus> mica posso fare tutto
<akhilleus> faccio tanto anzi....
<dAnTe> akhilleus, ma sono dvd video
<akhilleus> volevo comprare un monitor + grande per non guardare questo piccolo da 15
<akhilleus> ma non so poi se mi funziona
<dAnTe> come non funziona
<dAnTe> io so collegato con un 42 o.O
<cristian_c> akhilleus, sembra che non esista documentazione per xfburn
<cristian_c> mmmm
<cristian_c> akhilleus, a questo punto, installa k3b
<akhilleus> ma no anzi sei stato molto gentile ,grazie
<akhilleus> hai il 42 su un notebook?
<cristian_c> e prova
<akhilleus> beato te
<dAnTe> akhilleus, non ho detto di avere un notebook
<cristian_c> lol
<dAnTe> ho un desktop collegato al 42
<akhilleus> no io in pratica ho il notebook e vorrei comprare un monitor+ grande
<cristian_c> !chat | akhilleus
<ubot-it> akhilleus: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<akhilleus> ahh ok grazie
<cristian_c> qui si parla di ubuntu
<akhilleus> scusate
<dAnTe> cristian_c, una cosa impostando il volume al massimo la mia sound blaster fx integrata
<cristian_c> dAnTe, è una scheda vecchia?
<dAnTe> non sta al volume massimo anche se il volumelo è
<cristian_c> dAnTe, sembra un problema di guadagno
<cristian_c> oppure devi regolare anche altri canali
<dAnTe> scusa errore mio SupremeFX
<dAnTe> X-fi 2 SupremeFX
<dAnTe> ho aperto da terminale le impostazioni di alsamixer
<dAnTe> ma ho tutti valori al massimo
<dAnTe> ....
<cristian_c> Ho una domanda anch'io
<cristian_c> ho montato la scheda wireless dwa-525
<cristian_c> ho installato i driver rt5362sta , mi pare
<cristian_c> scaricati dal sito ralink/mediatek
<cristian_c> dato che non c'è il supporto nel kernel di default
<cristian_c> ho compilato e installato, e anche caricato il driver, ma non viene associato alla scheda e quindi non viene creata neanche l'interfaccia di rete
<cristian_c> ho provato a inserire il modulo in /etc/modules e a blacklistare altri moduli
<cristian_c> ma non cambia nulla
<cristian_c> Come posso fare per risolvere?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<antonio_> chi puo aiutarmi?
<cristian__> antonio_, esponi
<antonio_> mi serve una mano per attivare il wifi
<antonio_> ho da poco ubuntu e non sò come fare
<cristian__> in alto alla barra superiore dovresti avere icona del wifi
<cristian__> scansiona la rete
<cristian__> e vedi se trovi la tua linea di casa
<antonio_> purtroppo non mi esegue la scansiona
<cristian__> hai un notebook
<antonio_> se vado su wireless network e clicco non succede niente
<cristian__> antonio istallazione di ubuntu come la hai eseguita
<antonio_> con il cd
<cristian__> ok
<cristian__> puoi collegarti con il cavo
<antonio_> ho installato ubuntu 8.10 desktop edition
<cristian__> antonio_, puoi collegarti tramite cavo lan
<antonio_> ora sono collegato con il cavo
<cristian_c> antonio_, è da una vita che non è più supportata la 8.10
<cristian__> ok
<cristian_c> saranno passati wquasi cinque anni dal rilascio
<cristian__> aggiorna il sistema prima
<cristian_c> *quasi
<cristian_c> cristian__, a questo punto gli conviene una nuova installazone
<cristian_c> *installazione
<antonio_> infatti è da parecchio che ho questo cd
<cristian__> antonio_, scaricati la nuova versione e la metti su penna
<enzotib> tra dodici giorni esca la 13.04, io aspetterei
<cristian_c> antonio_, non te ne fai niente della 8.10
<cristian_c> enzotib, ce ne sono tante, a partre dalla 12.04
<cristian_c> *partire
<cristian__> usa unebootin
<enzotib> esce*
<antonio_> poco fa ho scaricato l'ultima versione che c'è sul sito
<antonio_> unebootin come faccio e dove lo trovo
<cristian__> da terminale
<cristian_c> !unetbootin | antonio_
<ubot-it> antonio_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<enzotib> !usbwin | antonio_
<ubot-it> antonio_: Scarica PenDriveLinux (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<cristian__> da terminale sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<cristian__> se non ricordo male chiede istallazione anche del pachetto 7zip-full
<antonio_> ho provato su terminale ma mi dice inpossibile trovare unebooting
<cristian__> prima dai
<jester-> sbagli nome
<cristian__> sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> lol
<Senza_Nome> necessito di una mano da qualche esperto!
<Senza_Nome> c'è nessuno???????
<cristian_c> !nessuno | Senza_Nome
<ubot-it> Senza_Nome: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<BlackPedro97> salve
<BlackPedro97> avrei bisogno di un aiuto
<BlackPedro97> ce nessuno?
<vlt> !chiedi | BlackPedro97
<ubot-it> BlackPedro97: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<BlackPedro97> utilizzo Ubuntu 12.04 e da qualche giorno ho problemi con la digitazione dei tasti , mi spiego meglio,  ogniqualvolta premo una lettera  il tempo impiegato che venga visualizzato sul monitor e di circa 1 secondo
<cristian_c> BlackPedro97, hai controllato le impostazioni della tastiera?
<BlackPedro97> si ma non capisco piu di tanto , vedevo solamente il tempo di ripetizioni della lettera e nient'altro
<BlackPedro97> da lento a veloce...
<cristian_c> BlackPedro97, posta una schermata
<enzotib> BlackPedro97, anche altre cose sono lente?
<BlackPedro97> no solamente la tastiera in sè
<BlackPedro97> tutto il resto e perfetto
<enzotib> e solo da qualche giorno? prima funzionava?
<BlackPedro97> sisi prima funzionava benissimo
<cristian_c> uhm
<BlackPedro97> pensavo di passare a una versione piu leggera
<BlackPedro97> del tipo Xubuntu o lubuntu
<cristian_c> BlackPedro97, è successo qualcosa di particolare?
<BlackPedro97> a si una cosa, in questo momento vi sto scrivendo da Windows 7
<BlackPedro97> non so forse gli aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> BlackPedro97, hai aggiunto dei ppa?
<cristian_c> dirver video?
<cristian_c> *driver
<BlackPedro97> hmm da quanto ricordo no , ho solamente eseguito gli aggiornamenti richiesti
<BlackPedro97> faccio girare ubuntu 12.04 partizionato con windows 7
<enzotib> wubi?
<BlackPedro97> lo utlizzo in questo modo perche Windows 7 mi fa ancora comodo
<BlackPedro97> ma ubuntu a una marcia in più
<enzotib> dual boot o wubi?
<BlackPedro97> dual boot
<cristian_c> BlackPedro97, controlla: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | BlackPedro97
<ubot-it> BlackPedro97: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<BlackPedro97> scusa cristian prima di fare questo posso postare una post del forum ubuntu , che puo spiegare meglio ?
<cristian_c> BlackPedro97, ok
<BlackPedro97> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=98&t=514783
<BlackPedro97> ha lo stesso mio problema
<cristian_c> BlackPedro97, digita il comano ed eventualmente posta una schermata
<cristian_c> *comando
<BlackPedro97> grazie a tutti
<BlackPedro97> accedo con ubuntu e proverò
<BlackPedro> sono ritornato
<cristian_c> pastebin
<BlackPedro> ok
<akhilleus> salve a tutti
<akhilleus> non riesco a mettere l'orologio digitale in formato 24/h
<akhilleus> 14.11
<akhilleus> invece di 02.11
<akhilleus> dalle impostazioni non trovo nulla
<cristian_c> akhilleus, contenuto dei campi nelle impostazioni
<akhilleus> %rs
<cristian_c> voglio vedere se è lo stesso
<akhilleus> %R  così non ho i secondi
<cristian_c> Formato orologio
<cristian_c> %R
<akhilleus> si ma %R non da i secondi
<cristian_c> akhilleus, e quindi?
<cristian_c> anch'io non ho i secondi
<cristian_c> che problema c'è?
<cristian_c> mica è un cronometro :D
<akhilleus> si ma ci sarà qualche impostazione
<alessio> ciao a tutti, non riesco a connettermi alla rete wifi di casa con un hp 8440, ho installato ubuntu 12.10 64bit, continuo a provare ad abilitare la rete con il bottone ma niente
<cristian_c> akhilleus, non capisco la tua esigenza dei secondi :D
<cristian_c> alessio, lspci -k
<cristian_c> su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | alessio
<ubot-it> alessio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<BlackPedro> scusate l'ignoranza ,come posto uno screen in chat
<cristian_c> !image | BlackPedro
<ubot-it> BlackPedro: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<alessio> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5704539/
<cristian_c> alessio, classico problema broadcom
<cristian_c> !broadcom | alessio
<ubot-it> alessio: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<akhilleus> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Lxde/DigitalClock
<akhilleus> magari riuscite ad impostarmelo con ora formaato 24h e secondi
<cristian_c> akhilleus, non sapevo ci fosse una guida wiki
<cristian_c> grazie :D
<cristian_c> akhilleus, beh, è fatta apposta per leggerla
<akhilleus> letta ma non riesco
<akhilleus> voglio tipo 14:22:33
<cristian_c> akhilleus, %S = secondi (da 00 a 59)
<BlackPedro> http://imagebin.org/253847
<cristian_c> BlackPedro, se riduci la velocità?
<akhilleus> riuscito
<akhilleus> %R:%S
<BlackPedro> stessa cosa cristian
<akhilleus> a dp
<akhilleus> ciao grazie
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> c'era anche T
<BlackPedro> puoi ripostare la riga di comando di prima cristiian????
<cristian_c> BlackPedro97, controlla: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<BlackPedro> e dopo cosa dovrei guaardare??
<cristian_c> BlackPedro, su pastebin
<BlackPedro> troppo leento D:
<cristian_c> BlackPedro, che cosa?
<BlackPedro> scriveree, se tengo premuto si ripetono le lettere troppo vvelocemente , se no devo scrivere ccon calma
<cristian_c> BlackPedro, in live stesso problema?
<cristian_c> BlackPedro, magari puoi ovviare adesso con una qualche tastiera virtuale
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> o cn mappa caratteri
<BlackPedro> su chiavetta?
<cristian_c> *con
<cristian_c> ?
<BlackPedro> live sarrebbe?
<cristian_c> BlackPedro, inserire il cd di ubuntu e farlo girare
<cristian_c> senza installare
<BlackPedro> non so , lo gia installato
<cristian_c> BlackPedro, puoi usarlo lo stesso
<francesco_> ciao a tutti, ho appena installato ubuntu 12.04 e mi chiedo una cosa: come faccio ad avere i tasti delle finestre (minimizza, massimizza, chiudi) sempre in primo piano? Quindi senza che, ad ogni ingrandimento, scompaiano in alto a sinista? Grazie.. :)
<cristian_c> francesco_, hai l'hud attivato?
<francesco_> cosa intendi per hud? :)
<cristian_c> !unity | francesco
<ubot-it> francesco: Unity è la UI di default da Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity è una shell per GNOME. Vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity. Per una esperienza simil-GNOME 2, vedi !notunity
<francesco_> si si è attiva.. :)
<francesco_> ho quella bruttissima barra sulla sinistra, ma ho già impostato che scompaia quando inutilizzata.. :)
<francesco_> !notunity
<ubot-it> Ubuntu 11.04 e successivi usano GNOME 3 con la shell !unity di default. Per usare GNOME Shell invece, installa il pacchetto "gnome-shell". Per la modalità GNOME Fallback, che è simile a GNOME 2, installa "gnome-panel". Entrambi i pacchetti aggiungono entries al menu di scelta della Sessione.
<cristian_c> francesco_, aspetta
<francesco_> cristian_c ho gia installato la gnome-fallback su questo nuovo ubuntu, ma vorrei risolvere il problema in un altro modo.. ho deciso di utilizzare la 12.04 perché con gnome classic della 10.04 non sono riuscito ad avere un'opzione che mi permettesse di ricercare delle applicazioni rapidamente..
<cristian_c> francesco_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity/Glossario
<cristian_c> francesco_, e con gnome-shell hai provato?
<cristian_c> magari ti piace di più
<francesco_> si si ho anche quella su debian testing.. :)
<francesco_> però volevo risolvere il problema qui su unity e non cambiare direttamente ambiente grafico.. :)
<cristian_c> francesco_, ok
<francesco_> cristian_c, praticamente vorrei che i pulsanti delle finestre non scomparissero automaticamente anche con l'hud attivo.. :) grazie intanto èh.. :)
<cristian_c> francesco_, sì, ho sbagliato, quelli sono i menù
<cristian_c> francesco_, quindi ti serve l'hud attivo?
<francesco_> si vorrei mantenerlo attivo.. :)
<francesco_> qualche soluzione? :)
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> francesco_, prova con dconf-editor
<francesco_> ho il gconf-editor.. :)
<francesco_> comunque adesso provo anche con unsettings.. :)
<francesco_> ed gnome tweak tool.. :)
<BlackPedro97> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5704686/
<francesco_> BlackPedro97, cos'è? :)
<cristian_c> francesco_, prova :)
<BlackPedro97> :D
<cristian_c> BlackPedro97, ok, ma evi postare il risultato del comando
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> *devi
<BlackPedro97> no ti prego cristian ci metterei una vita
<BlackPedro97> mi dice in linea di massima
<BlackPedro97> ti andare nel link archive,deb
<BlackPedro97> trovo 5 link
<BlackPedro97> destrict , deb , config
<BlackPedro97> ecc..
<BlackPedro97> ahhhh
<BlackPedro97> vuoi che ci sia da riconfigurare da li le impotazioni delle tastiera?
<BlackPedro97> ma non so minimamente cosa toccare
<cristian_c> BlackPedro97, il problema si presenta anche in live?
<BlackPedro97> si purtroppo
<cristian_c> uhm
<BlackPedro97> anzi anche piu lento
<cristian_c> BlackPedro97, è un portatile?
<BlackPedro97> no desktop hp G5210it
<BlackPedro97> e possibile riporate alle impostazioni predefinite ubuntu 12.04?
<BlackPedro97> riportare*
<enzotib> BlackPedro97, da che punto di vista?
<BlackPedro97> keyboard
<cristian_c> BlackPedro97, avevo visto un link nell'immagine che avevi postato
<akis24> ciao
<matti-007> ;-)
<akhilleus> salve ho collegato un monitor lcd al notebook chi mi aiuta a impostarlo ?
<cristian_c> akhilleus, che devi ipostare?
<cristian_c> *impostare
<akhilleus> voglio acccendere
<akhilleus> nessun video disponibile appare
<akhilleus> su quello
<cristian_c> akhilleus, vga?
<akhilleus> hdmi
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> akhilleus, hai il tasto dedicato?
<akhilleus> quello sotto f4?
<cristian_c> akhilleus, hai controllato le impostazioni del monitor su ubuntu?
<akhilleus> no
<cristian_c> akhilleus, \sì
<cristian_c> controlla entrambe
<andarma> sera a tutti
<akhilleus> nn va
<akhilleus> ne appare solo 1
<akhilleus> magari non lo rileva
<cristian_c> akhilleus, può essere
<cristian_c> usa il tasto
<andarma> posso una domanda?
<cristian_c> anzi, la combinazione di tasti
<akhilleus> come lo si imposta?
<akhilleus> cosa premo?
<cristian_c> !domanda | andarma
<ubot-it> andarma: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cristian_c> akhilleus, Fn+tasto
<cristian_c> akhilleus, quindi due tasti
<akhilleus> nn accade nulla
<cristian_c> akhilleus, quali tasti hai premuto insieme?
<akhilleus> fn f4
<andarma> ho installato ubunto e mi è scomparso win7
<cristian_c> akhilleus, digita: xrandr -q
<cristian_c> andarma, come l'hai installato?
<cristian_c> andarma, hai cancellato partizioni di win?
<andarma> no
<cristian_c> andarma, apri un terminale e digita: sudo fdisk -l
<akhilleus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5704947/
<cristian_c> e copiamsu pastebin
<cristian_c> *copia su
<cristian_c> !paste | andarma
<ubot-it> andarma: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> akhilleus, non lo vede proprio l'hdmi
<akhilleus> cosa faccio?
<akhilleus> nn va allora?
<cristian_c> akhilleus, lspci -k
<akhilleus> l'uscita c'è
<cristian_c> akhilleus, per sicurezza, hai provato su win?
<cristian_c> o con un altro pc?
<cristian_c> o con un altro cavo
<akhilleus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5704950/
<akhilleus> nn ho win
<cristian_c> akhilleus, hai due schede video?
<andarma> <cristian_c> non so muovermi sono un novellino
<cristian_c> andarma, riesci ad aprire il terminale?
<akhilleus> no
<akhilleus> è 1 notebook
<akhilleus> nn capisco xkè ha l'uscitaaaa
<akhilleus> mahhhhh
<cristian_c> akhilleus, VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS880M [Mobility Radeon HD 4200 Series]
<cristian_c> akhilleus, VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Madison [Radeon HD 5000M Series]
<akhilleus> nn capisco christian spiegami semplicemente
<andarma> purtroppo no
<cristian_c> !nokappa | akhilleus
<ubot-it> akhilleus: www.nokappa.it
<andarma> purtroppo no
<cristian_c> andarma, sei su unity?
<cristian_c> akhilleus, pare tu abbia due schede video
<cristian_c> akhilleus, modello di pc?
<akhilleus> ma si può sistemare?
<cristian_c> akhilleus, prima si deve capire
<andarma> non so risponderti :(
<akhilleus> hp pavilion dv6
<akhilleus> se magari puoi gentilmente aiutarmi
<andarma> esiste team wiev per ubuntu???
<akis24> andarma:  si esiste
<andarma> dimmi come si chiama che faccio il download
<cristian_c> akhilleus, mi pare ve ne siano molti di dv6
<akhilleus> dimmi come prendo il modello
<akhilleus> e ti dico qual'è
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> è scritto sul pc stesso
<akis24> andarma: http://www.teamviewer.com/it/download/linux.aspx
<cristian_c> andarma, digita questo comando: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<cristian_c> andarma, per aprire terminale: ctrl+alt+t
<akhilleus> nn riesco
<cristian_c> ?
<akhilleus> magari è dentro il vano batteria
<akhilleus> non riesco se nn si può fa nulla scollego tutto
<cristian_c> akhilleus, no, di solito è vicino allo schermo
<akhilleus> pavilion dv6
<akhilleus> solo questo
<cristian_c> uhm ok
<akhilleus> ma se c'è l'uscita dovrebbe andare o no?
<akis24> akhilleus: guarda sotto .. etichetta ecc serve il modello
<akhilleus> ok
<cristian_c> no, ma penso che vada bene
<cristian_c> controllo sul uebbe
<cristian_c> akhilleus_, hai letto di là?
<akhilleus_> hp dv6 3156sl
<cristian_c> ottimo
<akis24> akhilleus:  guarda nel bios all'avvio il settaggio " Switchable Graphics Mode " vedi come è settato ..
<akis24> pardon cristian_c ..
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> akis24, non riesco a capire perché il sistema gli segnala due schede video
<andarma> sto installando team wiev
<akhilleus_> forse é avrò qualche impostazione errata
<cristian_c> andarma, hai digitato il comando?
<akhilleus_> è pure una tv
<akhilleus_> può essere?
<andarma> cioè?
<cristian_c> akhilleus_, non credo
<akis24> cristian_c: magari ne ha due su qualche modello di quella serie  è cosi
<cristian_c> akhilleus_, non sembri neanche il primo a cui il sistema gli segnala due schede ati su notebook
<cristian_c> akis24, è un protatile
<akhilleus_> si certo
<cristian_c> ma sul sito di hp ne segnala solo una
<cristian_c> *portatile
<akis24> cristian_c:  si si esatto  asp vediamo se lo ritrovo ..  il link
<cristian_c> akis24, quale link?
<cristian_c> akis24, comunque la porta hdmi non viene rilevata dal sistema
<akis24> cristian_c:  dai un occhiata http://www.hwupgrade.it/forum/archive/index.php/t-2427508.html
<akis24> ops di la è meglio ..scusate
<cristian_c> akis24, ma l' si parla di intel+ati
<cristian_c> chd eè un classico
<cristian_c> *che
<cristian_c> *lì
<akhilleus_> avrò un notebook del caizer mi sa
<James_James> vorrei avere un consiglio su un problema con le partizioni..
<akhilleus_> che sfifa
<akhilleus_> uffy
<akhilleus_> sfiga
<cristian_c> akhilleus_, stiano guardando nell'altro chan
<cristian_c> *stiamo
<James_James> in sintesi.. ho 1hd da 250gb partizionato in 2 parti.. una parte con la 12.10 e l altra con win7
<akhilleus_> grazie di cuore
<akhilleus_> ma se rompo troppo lascio stare
<akhilleus_> scollego e via
<cristian_c> sì, magari controlla il gestore driver aggiuntivi
<James_James> win 7 non mi fa vedere la partizione di ubuntu,e mi va benissimo così... ma viceversa,su dispositivi trovo la partizione di windows...
<cristian_c> akhilleus_, mibofra ipotizza che siano i driver, ma io non penso
<James_James> è possibile non visualizzare quella partizione?
<akhilleus_> ed io non ne capisco ahaahah
<mibofra> James_James, a che pro scusa?
<cristian_c> akhilleus_, beh, basta aprirlo, no?
<akhilleus_> se mi aiuti ok
<akhilleus_> certo
<andarma> <cristian_c> installato tw, ora come lo faccio partire?
<mibofra> da win non vedi le partizioni ubuntu perché win non può leggerle James_James
<mibofra> ubuntu legge le NTFS invece
<cristian_c> James_James, forse un modo c'è
<cristian_c> potresti toglierlo da fstab
<cristian_c> o commentarlo
<mibofra> akhilleus_, impostazioni di sistema → sorgenti software → (tab) driver aggiuntivi
<mibofra> cristian_c, mai sentito parlare di rivelazione automatica delle partizioni
<James_James> mhm... premetto che sono un pò niubbo del sistema linux.. però ci provo
<mibofra> se la togli da fstab la vedi lo stesso
<James_James> allora lascio così
<cristian_c> mibofra, ma perché sono montate in fstab, altrimenti non le vedrebbe
<mibofra> ammesso che sia su fstab
<cristian_c> mibofra, forse, ma non montata
<mibofra> cristian_c, può vedere le partizioni anche smontate
<mibofra> esattamente
<James_James> è solo che non voglio casini.. magari andando a toccare per sbaglio qualche file
<James_James> ma se il sistema li lascia così come sono,fa niente
<mibofra> James_James, non serve guarda
<andarma> <cristian_c> installato tw, ora come lo faccio partire?
<mibofra> akhilleus_, ci sei ancora?
<cristian_c> mibofra, volendo potrebbe impedirne anche la lettura all'utente
<mibofra> cristian_c, altro paio di maniche
<cristian_c> mibofra, con un flag nello fstab
<mibofra> ma a che scopo ?
<mibofra> basta non toccarle XD
<cristian_c> mibofra, ma se è niubbo, meglio no nfar toccare
<cristian_c> lol
<akhilleus_> http://imagebin.org/253863
<James_James> lol
<akhilleus_> si ho fatto screen
<mibofra> cristian_c, altri non hanno fatto danno XD
<cristian_c> andarma, hai digitato il comando?
<James_James> sn niubbo con questo sistema,perchè ho deciso d installarlo da poco..
<andarma> non so come si fa
<cristian_c> mibofra, beh, è una sua scelta, non crdo che ci tenga poi tanto :D
<cristian_c> *credo
<James_James> con quella ..... di windows no...
<cristian_c> andarma, l'ho scritto prima, apri un terminale
<mibofra> cristian_c, ok
<akhilleus_> seleziono 1 altra?
<mibofra> James_James, non ti serve fare questo fidati
<mibofra> James_James, altro :) ?
<cristian_c> mibofra, però è una possibilità :)
<mibofra> cristian_c, e che ...
<cristian_c> akhilleus_, ora guardo
<akhilleus_> grz
<cristian_c> mibofra, lol
<mibofra> XD
<cristian_c> che schifo di font, akhilleus
<akhilleus_> si lo so
<cristian_c> lol
<akhilleus_> ma quello lo cambio facilmente
<mibofra> cristian_c, vedi ci sono
<mibofra> ma non li usa
<James_James> altro.. sto cercando di capire il discorso dei pacchetti...
<mibofra> James_James, cosa non ti convince?
<James_James> una volta che disinstallo qualcosa,viene disinstallato del tutto,o rimane qualche file? c è una procedura in particolare da fare tramite terminale o programma?
<cristian_c> mibofra, eppure risultano i radeon
<cristian_c> mibofra, secondo me ha installato roba esterna
<cristian_c> da qui il casino su hdmi
<mibofra> cristian_c, no usa un driver wrapper beh anche se indecifrabile a primo sguardo co sto font...
<cristian_c> !synaptic | James_James
<ubot-it> James_James: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/InstallareProgrammi/GestorePacchetti
<mibofra> cristian_c, se scommettevo vincevo :P
<cristian_c> lol
<mibofra> cristian_c, è stato meglio per te XD
<cristian_c> akhilleus_, leggi di là
<akhilleus_> cioè dove?
<mibofra> James_James, rimane qualche file di configurazione, purgando (in gergo tecnico)
<cristian_c> nell'altro chan, lol
<mibofra> elimini i file di configurazione di sistema
<James_James> pl
<James_James> grazie
<Senza_Nome> salve
<Senza_Nome> c'è nessuno?
<enzotib> !nessuno | Senza_Nome
<ubot-it> Senza_Nome: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Senza_Nome> praticamente ubuntu non mi riconosce la scheda wireless... ho scaricato il driver, ma ho bisogno di una mano per l'istallazione
<cristian_c> Senza_Nome, che scheda?
<Senza_Nome> acer Nplify 802.11
<cristian_c> Senza_Nome, lspci -k
<cristian_c> su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | Senza_Nome
<ubot-it> Senza_Nome: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Senza_Nome> cristian
<Senza_Nome> cosa dovrei scrivere su paste bin
<cristian_c> Senza_Nome, prima apri il terminale e digita il comando
<Senza_Nome> sono collegato da windows ora
<cristian_c> lol
<Senza_Nome> sei hai pazienza di aspettare
<Senza_Nome> riavvio il pc e accendo un altro per parlare con te
<Senza_Nome> cmq il driver che ho scaricato è questo http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<cristian_c> Senza_Nome, rischi di fare qualche pasticcio
<Senza_Nome_> eccomi
<Senza_Nome_> cristian ci sei?
<Senza_Nome_> nessuno che mi possa dare una mano? =_='
<a7x> no
<Senza_Nome_> simpatia portami via! tu chi saresti? un secondo fa c'era cristian disponibile
<a7x> io sono io, chi sei tu.
<Senza_Nome_> io sono DIO e non so chi sei tu!
<cristian_c> a7x, lol
<cristian_c> anzi, doppio lol
<darshan> Buonasera
<Senza_Nome_> cristian puoi darmi una mano oppure no?
<cristian_c> Senza_Nome_, digita il comando
<darshan> ...come si installano i driver proprietari di nvidia su ubuntu? ho problemi fastidiosissimi
<Senza_Nome_> cristian pvt
<a7x> !nvidia | darshan
<ubot-it> darshan: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/#head-526b368399a9808654cfd571a9860043c8ab2789
<darshan> vediam vediam, grazie :)
<Senza_Nome_> cristian ti ho scritto in PVT così non itaso la chat
<Senza_Nome_> se magari venissi preso in considerazione, potrebbe anche farmi piacere
<darshan> però la mia situazione è un po più complicata del caso base... il mio portatile ha due schede video, una piccola integrata dell'intell e poi una dedicata GeForce GT540M, da quel che ho capito al momento in cui deve fare la transizione tra schede la nvidia non funziona e torna indietro sulla intell mandandomi un messaggio di errore
<a7x> !optimus
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'optimus'
<a7x> darshan, la tua situazione si chiama optimus, ed è supportata (male) ma supportata
<darshan> Mint me lo faceva funzionare...ma è una distro di merda per il resto
<a7x> !bumblebee | darshan
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'bumblebee'
<a7x> darshan: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Bumblebee
<Ab3L> ciao. vorrei usare un'interfaccia a raggi infrarossi IrDA tramite un adattatore USB. L'oggetto si presenta come una penna usb con l'estremità rossa. sul logo ci sta solo scritto USB 2.0 IRDA.
<cristian_c> Ab3L, prima di tutto controlla che sia supportato nel kernel
<Ab3L> Allora, io la inserisco in una delle porte USB che ho sul pc. Come faccio a sapere se è riconosciuta? se funziona?
<cristian_c> Ab3L, lsusb && lsusb -t
<Ab3L> cristian_c: ci hai preso in pieno
<cristian_c> Ab3L, se è riconosciuto, poi va impostato in qualche software
<cristian_c> kaffeine, rhythmbox, dipende
<Ab3L> il software ce l'ho. L'ha scritto linus torvald. è per scaricare i profili d'immersione dal computer sub al pc.
<cristian_c> lol
<Ab3L> ma prima devo far funzionare la usbirda
<cristian_c> e pastebinna
<cristian_c> già
<Ab3L> sembra che sia riconosciuta. vedi SigmaTel. credo sia quella: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5705359
<Ab3L> lo so che non c'entra nulla. comunque: "Bus 001 Device 005: ID 058f:6362 Alcor Micro Corp. Flash Card Reader/Writer" <--- che palle. non scrive nulla. è solo writer (almeno per me)
<cristian_c>     |__ Port 6: Dev 8, If 0, Class=app., Driver=ir-usb, 480M
<Ab3L> no. scusa. è solo reader.
<cristian_c> Ab3L, in che senso?
<cristian_c> Ab3L, in che senso?
<cristian_c> come una normale pendrive
<cristian_c> partizione nel file manager
<cristian_c> Ab3L, comunque, il tuo ricevitore a infrarossi è supportato dal kernel
<Ab3L> cristian_c: ok. è supportato. ora dovrei montare il computer sub
<Ab3L> cristian_c: come faccio a sapere quale /dev/ pigliare?
<cristian_c> Ab3L, puoi spiegarti meglio su cosa vuoi fare?
<cristian_c> :D
<Ab3L> cristian_c: quando dici che è supportato dal kernel, intendi che attaccato alla porta usb funziona.
<Ab3L> mi hai pastato qui Port6: Dev 8
<cristian_c> Ab3L, che c'è il driver incluso nel kernel
<cristian_c> quindi, driver già installato e caricato
<cristian_c> Ab3L, devi dire cosa vuoi fare poi
<Ab3L> cristian_c: ma ora vorrei far comunicare il computer per immersioni al pc per scaricare il profilo delle immersioni. per farlo devo fornire un "mount point". il programma propone /dev/ttyUSB0. ma come faccio a sapere che è quello giusto?
<Ab3L> cristian_c: considera il computer per immersioni come... che ne so... un telefonino. e io voglio connettemi per controllarne la rubrica.
<cristian_c> Ab3L, avevo visto l'altro giorno una cosa per il seriale
<cristian_c> una guida mi pare
<Ab3L> cristian_c: io vorrei giusto essere certo che /dev/ttyUSB0 sia quello dov'è connessa l'interfaccia IrDA
<Ab3L> cristian_c: poi non so se e come si fa ad accenderla. ma penso che sia automatico, come con il bluetooth
<darshan> Bumblebee sembra funzionare :D ( cioè... abbastanza )
<fabes> Ciao!
<cristian_c> Ab3L, questa mi sembra fatta decentemente: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Infrarosso
<Ab3L> cristian_c: grazie.
<fabes> Ciao ragazzi, sono un super noob di ubuntu...ho premuto esc all'avvio di ubuntu e ora non riesco a far ripartire normalmente ubuntu, sono bloccato ad una schermata con scritto checking battery state [ok] stopping system V runlevel compatibility [ok]
<fabes> please help :)
<cristian_c> fabes, pota una schermata
<cristian_c> *posta
<Ab3L> è possibile "svuotare" dmesg?
<cristian_c> Ab3L, in che senso?
<darshan> dmesg --clear
<darshan> ?
<Ab3L> [45978.974080] ir-usb 1-6:1.0: device disconnected <--- che è quel 45978.974080 ?
<cristian_c> Ab3L, è il tempo
<cristian_c> secondi, mi pare
<Ab3L> cristian_c: ok. provo a riattaccarlo per capire che succede.
<cristian_c> esatto
<Ab3L> ecco. questo è quello che scrive dmesg dopo che ho attaccato l'IrDA (non ho ancora fatto il cambiamento della guida): http://paste.ubuntu.com/5705434
 * Ab3L a cena
 * Ab3L ritornato.
<senza_nome> necessito di aiuto
<senza_nome> c'è nessuno?
<a7x> senza_nome: no
<a7x> !qualcuno | senza_nome
<ubot-it> senza_nome: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<senza_nome> a7x servi a qualcosa o solo a fare presenza in questa chat?
<a7x> -^
<krabador> senza_nome, e tu hai un problema, o sei qui per attaccare?
<senza_nome> non è la prima volta che a7x fa del sarcasmo
<a7x> senza_nome, è la seconda volta che lo faccio e ti esplico come comportarsi
<a7x> non è solo sarcasmo :)
<senza_nome> vabene
<senza_nome> allora aiuta al posto di fare dio
<senza_nome> sai come istallare i drivere della scheda wireles
<senza_nome> ???
<a7x> !wireless | senza_nome
<krabador> quale scheda, e in quale versione di ubuntu^
<ubot-it> senza_nome: wireless is Sezione dedicata ai disposivi senza fili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili - Risoluzione problemi comuni legati al WiFi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<senza_nome> già viste queste guide
<senza_nome> non fanno al caso mio
<a7x> allora segui quello chet i ha chiesto krabador
<senza_nome> krabador PVT
<a7x> senza_nome np
<a7x> no.
<a7x> fai la domanda qui così tutti possano leggere
<a7x> e posta anche i risultati quqi per favore
<a7x> s/quq/qu/
<senza_nome> scheda wireless Acer Nplify 802.11
<a7x> mai sentita
<a7x> lspci -nn | grep ireless
<senza_nome> aspetta
<senza_nome> perchè ora sono collegato ad inetrnet con un latro pc
<senza_nome> digito il comando
<a7x> non è necessario
<senza_nome> faccio copia e incolla su paste bin
<a7x> ho bisogno solo degli ID
<senza_nome> ok
<senza_nome> un secondo
<a7x> l'id è verso la fine della stringa, in questo formato
<a7x> [ffff:ffff] al posto di f ci sono valori esadecimali
<senza_nome> con sto comando non succede niente
<senza_nome> lspci -nn | grep ireless
<a7x> male
<a7x> digita solo "lspci -nn", e cerca a mano la wireless
<senza_nome> ma a cosa ti serve l'id?
<a7x> tra i risultati.
<a7x> l'id è un identificatore univoco
<a7x> se trovi l'id, sai anche esattamente che scheda hai senza confonderla.
<senza_nome> ma c'è schritto sul pc quale scheda ho
<senza_nome> so anche il chipset
<senza_nome> scritto*
<a7x> l'id è più utile
<senza_nome> ok
<senza_nome> il comando mi da dato una serie di robe
<a7x> cerca qualcosa tipo wifi, wi-fi network
<a7x> ti dico già di escludere a priori qualcosa tipo: "ethernet network"
<senza_nome> non lo trovo... faccio copia e incolla su paste bin
<senza_nome> ok?
<a7x> va bene
<senza_nome> eccolo
<senza_nome> http://pastebin.com/4GgDXerd
<a7x> 03:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM43227 802.11b/g/n [14e4:4358]
<senza_nome> queste cose le sapevo già
<a7x> senza_nome, si sono impegnati per nasconderlo
<a7x> questo è l'id: 14e4:4358
<senza_nome> che ci vuoi fare.... dopo 8 ore di studio
<senza_nome> e esami in vista
<a7x> con i broadcom l'id è essenziale
<senza_nome> divento anche io cieco
<senza_nome> o forse sarà per le troppe pugnette?! non lo scoprirò mai
<senza_nome> in ogni caso
<senza_nome> cosa devo fare?
<a7x> allora ho dato una occhiata, di sicuro il driver b43 supporta la tua scheda wireless
<a7x> argh
<senza_nome> si si
<senza_nome> http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#Known_PCI_devices
<a7x> no senza_nome
<a7x> non lo supporta manco morto
<senza_nome> O_O
<a7x> ho letto la riga di sopra
<senza_nome> ma come?
<a7x> il supporto non è finito, comunque
<a7x> hai supporto nel kernel
<a7x> tramite i driver wl
<senza_nome> cioè questo?
<senza_nome> http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<a7x> ok senza_nome, ho trovato questo tipo di supporto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BroadcomSTA%28Wireless%29
<andarma> sera a tt
<andarma> ce un esperto in partizioni?
<senza_nome> a7x ma il driver che ti ho linkato non va bene?
<andarma> be...grazie vado a cena
<senza_nome> e il silenzio calò!
<a7x> anche quello senza_nome
<senza_nome> a7x non puoi dirmi che comandi inserire nel terminale... perchè non ho proprio idea di dove mettere mano
<a7x> senza_nome, io sto per uscire
<a7x> quindi anche volendo non posso
<a7x> comunque è abbastanza chiara la pagina in inglese
<sacarde> come faccio a abilitare le voci dalla schermata di login ? http://digilander.libero.it/sacarde/np/lightdm.png
<onebitxajax> sacarde: dovvresti gia averla
<sacarde> le prime 2 non me le fa attivare
<onebitxajax> sacarde: hai installato lubuntu-desktop?
<sacarde> no
<onebitxajax> allora la secondo nn puoi averla
<sacarde> ho installato lxde
<onebitxajax> sacarde: come lo hai installato?
<sacarde> apt-get install lxde
<onebitxajax> sacarde: fammi pensare un sec
<onebitxajax> sacarde: di base avevi ubuntu gnome?
<sacarde> no, l'originale unity
<sacarde> il 12.10
<onebitxajax> sacarde: secondo me vai di lubuntu-desktop
<onebitxajax> sacarde: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop lubuntu-artwork lubuntu-restricted-addons lubuntu-restricted-extras
<sacarde> chissa quanta roba mi installera' !
<onebitxajax> sacarde: tutto lubuntu desktop
<sacarde> az
<onebitxajax> sacarde: forse ce un modo per fargli usare lxde, ma sinceramente forse e' un po un casino
<sacarde> ah
<onebitxajax> e cmq sinceramente io nn saprei indicarti
<sacarde> ok
<sacarde> capito
<onebitxajax> sacarde: per capirci, lxde = lubuntu-desktop
<onebitxajax> lxde e' solo il pacchetto dm
<onebitxajax> lubuntu-desktop e' tutto il sistema
<sacarde> eh
<onebitxajax> praticamente cosi come sei adesso andresti ad usare nautilus
<onebitxajax> mmmmmm
<sacarde> openbox
<onebitxajax> secondo me installati luubntu-destop e vai tranquillo
<sacarde> ok
<onebitxajax> sacarde: vuoi usare openbox?
<sacarde> openbox va gia adesso
<onebitxajax> sacarde: se vuoi una cosa mixata tra lxde e openbox, secondo me installati lubuntu-deskop perche porta dietro anche il file manager e altre cose di lxde
<sacarde> ok
<onebitxajax> sacarde: cmq se vouoi , ho fatto una ricerca su google
<onebitxajax> sacarde: http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Ubuntu
<onebitxajax> sacarde: http://www.howtogeek.com/107368/how-to-install-the-lightweight-lxde-desktop-on-ubuntu/
<sacarde> grazie... lo leggo
<sacarde> come dicevi te
<it-39> sera
<MrK_> ciao a tutti
<MrK_> c'è qualcuno attivo sul canale? avrei una domanda da porvi
<onebitxajax> !qualcuno | MrK_
<ubot-it> MrK_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<MrK_> ottimo
<MrK_> bene, velocemente:
<MrK_> ho un monitor ASEM di quelli da ristorante
<MrK_> per quei pc che comunemente sono usati per prendere le comande alla cassa.
<MrK_> mi è stato dato pc e monitor (touchscreen)
<MrK_> bene: vorrei formattare tutto, e quindi installare linux/ubuntu e trasformare quel pc in un Home Dashboard.
<MrK_> però la domanda è: ci son drivers su ubuntu che gestiscono i monitor touchscreen via usb?
<MrK_> perché il sito della casa madre non ha driver per linux da loro sviluppati.
<MrK_> ecco quanto. la domanda è semplice.
<onebitxajax> MrK_: la macchina che caratteristche ha?e' un pc?
<MrK_> PC, pentium 4, 3 GHZ, 1GB ram
<MrK_> attualmente ha WinXP
<MrK_> ma odiando winzozz voglio toglierlo, ed usare ubuntu.
<MrK_> così ci metto NeverNote
<MrK_> e lo faccio diventare la lavagna elettronica di casa, integrata a google calendar.
<onebitxajax> MrK_: la rocedura e'semplcissima
<onebitxajax> MrK_: installi ubuntu su pennetta usb, e avvi il pc dalla pennetta usb
<onebitxajax> MrK_: e vedi cosa succede
<onebitxajax> !live | MrK_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'live'
<MrK_> ok, sarebbe
<MrK_> ?
<onebitxajax> |iso | MrK_
<onebitxajax> !iso | MrK_
<ubot-it> MrK_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<onebitxajax> !usb | MrK_
<ubot-it> MrK_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<onebitxajax> !release | MrK_
<ubot-it> MrK_: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<onebitxajax> MrK_: da windows usa, unetbootin per masterizzare la iso scaricata
<MrK_> e da mac? xché io cmq sono su un Mac (quel pc ancora non è connesso alla rete)
<onebitxajax> MrK_: sempre unetbootin
<MrK_> ok
<MrK_> ora devo andare cmq grazie
<MrK_> ciao
<onebitxajax> MrK_: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<onebitxajax> ciao
<MrK_> ok salvato
<MrK_> grazie ciao
<francesco_> ciao a tutti ho una domanda su Unity.. :) ho ubuntu 12.04.. posso chiedere? :)
<francesco_> c'è nessuno? :)
<onebitxajax> !qualcuno | francesco_
<ubot-it> francesco_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<francesco_> ok ora chiedo.. :) quando massimizo una finestra qui in unity i bottoni vengono nascosti.. :) come posso fare a renderli sempre in primo piano? :)
<francesco_> grazie..
<francesco_> *manca una z.. :P
<onebitxajax> mmmmm l'ho letto da qualche pate
<francesco_> onebitxajax, dimmi dimmi.. :9
<onebitxajax> francesco_: sto googlando
<onebitxajax> francesco_: apri terminale
<francesco_> anch'io, ma non trovo molto.. :) ahn un'altra cosa c'è un modo per aggiungere un pannello in basso magari personalizzabile (tipo gnome classic) con l'elenco delle finestre attive? :) Ho messo la barra a scomparsa per motivi estetici ed ogni volta devo cercare la finestra.. magari devo abituarmi un po ma con un pannello in basso sarei molto più rapido.. :)
<onebitxajax> francesco_: sudo apt-get install gconf-editor
<francesco_> penso di averlo gia.. :)
<onebitxajax> francesco_: gconftool-2 -s -t string /desktop/gnome/shell/windows/button_layout ":minimize,maximize,close"
<francesco_> niente purtroppo continuano a scomparire.. :)
<onebitxajax> francesco_: mmmmmmmmmmm , non saprei sinceramente , uso kde :)
<onebitxajax> kde = kubuntu
<francesco_> mh bello kde.. :) ho anche quello intallato, solo che non rieco ad installare un tema per le finestre che si chiama oxygen-trasparent.. :)
<francesco_> dovrebbe rendere tutti i bordi delle finestre trasparenti.. :)
<francesco_> adesso ti posto un'immagine, perché è un pò particolare.. :)
<francesco_> http://www.megalab.it/7808/2/rendiamo-il-desktop-di-kubuntu-12-04-lts-trasparente
<francesco_> premetto che non ho kubuntu ma che ho kde--full installato su ubuntu 12.04.. :) comunque mi dà un problema di git e non so bene come risolverlo.. non riesco ad installare il tema.. :)
<francesco_> -- Configuring incomplete, errors occurred!
<francesco_> system cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=`kde4-config --prefix` -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=release /home/francesco/oxygen-transparent/src>&1 failed: 256
<francesco_> mi dà questo problema.. :)
<francesco_> non so come unsare il comando cmake a quanto pare.. :P
<francesco_>   cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=`kde4-config --prefix`
<francesco_> Could NOT find KDE4Workspace (missing: KDE4Workspace_CONFIG) (Required is
<francesco_>   at least version "4.9.80")
<francesco_> forse il problema è questo.. :)
<francesco_> come aggiorno il kde workspace? Grazie.. :)
<dod> kbuildsycoca4 in terminale
<dod> il desktop con f5
<francesco_> con questo aggiorno la workspace? :)
<francesco_> aspetta termino la sessione ed entro con kde.. :)
<francesco_> no niente mi dà ancora quell'errore.. :)
<onebitxajax> francesco_: sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<francesco_> perché dici? :)
<onebitxajax> francesco_: hai installato kde-full ma non e' il pacchetto giusto
<francesco_> ahn ok.. :)
<francesco_> allora ritorno in gnome e digito quel comando? :)
<francesco_> non è che poi mi cambia la chemata di log-in? mi è già successo.. :)
<onebitxajax> francesco_: no apri konsole
<francesco_> quindi rimango su kde? :)
<onebitxajax> francesco_: puoi sempre imodificare, si comunque ti cambiera la schermata di login
<onebitxajax> francesco_: prova questo invece
<onebitxajax> francesco_: sudo apt-get install checkinstall kdelibs5-dev kdebase-workspace-dev
<onebitxajax> francesco_: l'hai gia fatto?
<francesco_> mh che palle e come farò a rimodificarla? L'altra volta non ci sono riucito ma poi si è sistemato tutto con un'avanzamento di versione di ubuntu dalla 10.04 alla 12.04.. :)
<francesco_> ok adesso lo provo, quindi provo solo il secondo?
<onebitxajax> francesco_: si
<francesco_> checkinstall è già alla versione più recente.
<francesco_> kdebase-workspace-dev è già alla versione più recente.
<francesco_> kdelibs5-dev è già alla versione più recente.
<onebitxajax> mmmmmmmmmmmmm
<francesco_> bé una cosa intanto, come faccio ad impostare un comando rapido per spostare una finestra da uno spazio di lavoro ad un'altro? Non mi funziona compiz quindi non saprei come fare. .:P
<dod> hai messo kde su un ubuntu che avevi avanzato di versione?
<francesco_> si ho messo kde su ubuntu 10.04 e poi ho avanzato la versione scegliendo però kdm quando mi è stato chieto di scegliere l'ambiente grafico.. pensavo di installare solo kde, ma ha installato anche unity.. :)
<onebitxajax> francesco_: sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<dod> http://help.ubuntu-it.org/11.04/ubuntu/desktop-effects/it/compiz-default-plugins.html
<francesco_> si ma con kde non mi funziona.. :P
<francesco_> il compiz..
<dod> su ubuntu si?
<francesco_> si e mi funziona alla perfezione.. :)
<onebitxajax> francesco_: apri konsole
<onebitxajax> aperto?
<francesco_> si si.. :)
<francesco_> ne ho sempre uno aperto.. :)
<onebitxajax> francesco_: sudoapt-get install pastebininit
<onebitxajax> francesco_: sudoapt-get install pastebinit
<onebitxajax> francesco_: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<onebitxajax> francesco_: fatto?
<francesco_> si
<onebitxajax> francesco_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade -y & sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y
<francesco_> peché anche dist-upgrade? :)
<onebitxajax> francesco_: tranquillo fidati, non fara niente, non avanzera
<onebitxajax> francesco_: questo comando sistema tutto
<onebitxajax> !image | francesco_
<ubot-it> francesco_: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<francesco_> ok ecco fatto
<francesco_> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati.
<francesco_> :D
<onebitxajax> francesco_: fai screen della konsole
<stort> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<onebitxajax> francesco_: sai come si fa lo scrreen?
<francesco_> ahn vuoi proprio uno screen? :)
<stort> salve ho problemi con virtual box....provando a montare un os mi da l'errore Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908), ma seguendo le istruzioni e facendo sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup mi da quest output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5705978/
<francesco_> non basta un copia incolla? :)
<onebitxajax> gia :D
<francesco_> ok adesso lo incollo nel link che mi hai dato.. :)
<francesco_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5705982/
<onebitxajax> !image | francesco_
<ubot-it> francesco_: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<onebitxajax> screen :D non paste
<francesco_> ok anche se non ne capisco il vantaggio.. :P
<onebitxajax> stort: sudo linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<onebitxajax> stort: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<francesco_> cos'è?:)
<stort> onebitxajax: sudo: linux-headers-3.5.0-27-generic: command not found
<onebitxajax> stort: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<onebitxajax> francesco_: era per stort
<francesco_> ma perché il paste non và bene? :)
<onebitxajax> francesco_: perche nn vuo i fare uno screen :D
<francesco_> perché cosi potresti facilmente risalire alla mia geolocalizzazione e trarne altre informazioni utili.. :)
<francesco_> :P
<stort> onebitxajax: Error! Problems with depmod detected.  Automatically uninstalling this module. DKMS: Install Failed (depmod problems).  Module rolled back to built state.
<onebitxajax> francesco_: no, non posso
<francesco_> ok allora vada di screen.. :)
<onebitxajax> dod: se ci sei dai una mano a stort
<onebitxajax> stort: e' un problema un in la della mia conoscenza
<stort> ok grazie :)
<stort> jester-: :)
<stort> posso disturbarti?
<onebitxajax> stort: ecco, sei salvo :D
<jester-> stort: dica
<stort> ehehe
<stort> allora jester- :ho problemi con virtual box, montando 1 os mi da lerrore Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908). Facendo sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup mi da quest'errore: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5705978/
<stort> onebitxajax: mi ha consigliato di dare sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) ,ma mi da quest'output Error! Problems with depmod detected.  Automatically uninstalling this module. DKMS: Install Failed (depmod problems).  Module rolled back to built state.
<jester-> stort: sudo apt-f
<stort> -f?
<jester-> stort: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<stort> jester-: fatto
<jester-> stort: ridai sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<jester-> stort: e occhio a farti aggiungere al gruppo che suggerisce
<stort> ok ora ha eseguito correttamente, non vedo nessun riferimento al gruppo
<stort> jester-: ora parte la vm, grazie 6 una garanzia come al solito <3
<stort> non ho capito il discorso del gruppo xo
<jester-> stort: dovrebbe proporti di aggiunger user a ìl gruppo vboxusers
<jester-> o da utente non parte
<stort> uhm perora niente
<stort> comunque riavvio
<stort> a tra poco
<jester-> stort: dai un po groups
<stort> rieccomi
<stort> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<stort> jester-: ecco il messaggio del gruppo http://paste.ubuntu.com/5706025/
<stort> sto leggendo in giro sul forum, do sudo usermod -G vboxusers -a $USER ?
<stort> jester-: ti chiedo xke mi hai detto di stare all'occhio prima, non vorrei far cagate
<andarma> sera a tutti
<jester-> stort che devi aggiungere user al gruppo vboxusers
<stort> quindi è corretto quel comando jester- ?
<jester-> stort: groups
<stort> sudo usermod -G vboxusers -a &home
<jester-> e vedi i gruppi a cui sei aggiunto
<stort> nel mio caso
<jester-> stort: sudo adduser sticass vboxusers
<stort> ok fatto
<jester-> stort: poi termina sessione e rientra
<stort> yeah
<stort_> upz non ho partato prima di chiudere
<stort_> jester-: restartato la sessione
<andarma> il supporto alla cifratura LUKS non è stato ancora implementato (chi mi aiuta??)
<stort_> come no
<stort_> mi sono luksato 2 ore fa
<andarma> evviva...come si fà?
<stort_> con ubuntu 12.10 c'è la cifratura all'installazione..dato che l'alternate a quanto pare non la svilupperanno piu, è stata implementata in quella "base"
<andarma> emh...tradotto
<jester-> stort_: lascia perdere la cifratura
<stort_> xke jester- ?
<jester-> perchè è facile che si sminchia e perdi tutto
<stort_> eh lo so
<stort_> ci son già passato
<andarma> mi serve - debbo riprendere dei dati importanti dalla partizione di win7
<stort_> non posso farne a meno xò
 * stort_ è paranoico
<stort_> :D
<jester-> stort_: la desktop permette la cifratura
<andarma> mi serve - debbo riprendere dei dati importanti dalla partizione di win7
<stort_> si jester-
<jester-> andarma: hai winz7 cifrato?
<stort_> ahi ahi
<andarma> si debbo aver sbagliato qualcosa quando ho installato ubuntu 12.10
<jester-> andarma: normale liunux legge e scrive ntfs
<stort_> andarma: ho passato serate qui dentro con 1 pover'uomo a provare a recuperare i file di 1 partizione cryptata...con fs sputtanato...li avevo d'avanti agli occhi e non siam riusciti a recuperarli
<jester-> andarma: centra no ubuntu cifratra o no, la partizione winz ntfs la legge
<andarma> adesso ho 62Gb bloccati
<jester-> andarma: fai un ntfsfix della partizione winz
<andarma> vi va se metto teamviewer di darmi una mano, non vorrei errare ancora e distruggere i dati
<stort> minchia ho dato un /list mi si è impiantata la webchat
<stort> lol
<jester-> andarma: installa ntfstools
<jester-> e poi sudo ntfxfix /dev/sdxx
<jester-> a partizione smontata
<andarma> ok ci provo
<stort> qualcuno ha provato la 13 di ubuntu?
<stort> jester-: ?
<jester-> ntfsfix
<andarma> mi sto incartando jester ti va di entrare da me con teamw?
<jester-> stort: è godibile
<stort> è stabile?
<andarma> dici a me?
<stort> no a jester-
<jester-> andarma: fa vedere nel paste sudo fdisk -l
<onebitxajax> stort: io installata
<stort> che ne dici tu?
<jester-> stort: abbastanza ma ncora beta è
<stort> ora la scarico e la virtualizzo
<stort> sempre unity?
<onebitxajax> io instalato kubuntu
<jester-> prova kubuntu
<stort> lo ho già usato
<jester-> è il migliore
<jester-> poi è questione di gusti
<stort> io di solito su ubunto installo gnome
<stort> gnome vecchio stile
<andarma> jester - sono un "niubbo" help me please!
<jester-> andarma: fa vedere nel paste sudo fdisk -l
<jester-> !paste | andarma
<ubot-it> andarma: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<andarma> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5706117/                 "ok?"
<stort> jester-: ho 1 dubbio: ho fatto 1 prova, con truecrypt ho creato 1 partizione, la ho montata, e in questa parzione ho installato l'os virtualizzato. x poter far partire questo os, non dovrei prima montare la partizione con truecrypt?
<jester-> andarma: se non segui la vedo dura
<jester-> stort: non ho mai pacioccato con la criptazione
<stort> ah ok
<stort> boh cmq strano, riesco a farlo partire anche senza averlo montato
<stort> onebitxajax: tu magari ci hai già smacchinato?
<andarma> x questo chiedo aiuto....sono una recluta/novizio/niubbo ec,,,
<jester-> andarma: apri un terminale e dail comando di cui sopra e poi usa pastebin per farcelo vedere
<onebitxajax> stort: cosa?
<onebitxajax> stort: ah si
<stort> il test che ho fatto con virtual box e truecrypt
<onebitxajax> stort: lo uso sempre truecrypt
<andarma> fdisk -l????
<onebitxajax> stort: prima monti con tucrypt poi avvi virtualbox
<jester-> andarma: sudo fdisk -l
<stort> onebitxajax: non ho montato la partizione, ma in questo momento sto usando debian virtualizzato, creato in quella partizione :\
<onebitxajax> stort: non puo essere
<onebitxajax> stort: paste delcomando mount
<stort> onebitxajax: paste delcomando mount?
<stort> in che senso?
<onebitxajax> stort: api teminale
<onebitxajax> stort: digita
<onebitxajax> stort: mount
<onebitxajax> stort: copia e incolal qui
<onebitxajax> !pas
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pas'
<onebitxajax> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<stort> onebitxajax: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5706145/
<onebitxajax> stort: /dev/mapper/truecrypt1 on /media/truecrypt1 type ext2 (rw)
<onebitxajax> stort: e' montata
<andarma> fatto  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5706150/
<jester-> ext2?
<jester-> secolo scorso?
<onebitxajax> jester-: standard di trucrypt, nn ricordo se permetteva ext4, sinceramente
<stort> onebitxajax: ma come, ho riavviato, non ho truecrypt aperto
<onebitxajax> stort: ls /media/truecrypt
<jester-> andarma: mica lo vedo winz
<stort> beh dicono sia più sicuro l'ext 2 rispetto al 4, infatto di recupero dati
<stort> ls: impossibile accedere a /media/truecrypt: File o directory non esistente
<onebitxajax> stort: se va stoto qualcosa con truecrypt NON RECUPERI NIENTE!!
<jester-> andarma: mi sa che lo hai piallato
<stort> onebitxajax: lo si deve mettere in conto prima quello
<onebitxajax> o,o
<stort> cmq scusa, parlavo di formattazione di hd
<stort> con tipo shred
<stort> da quanto ho letto in giro, lext4 ha problemi
<andarma> ma non ho ne formattato ne ho detto di eliminare la partizione
<jester-> stort: comunque avendo fra le mani il tiupo pc la cript la si fotte in 2 minuti
<jester-> cosi come tutto il resto
<stort> :\
<stort> anche luks?
<andarma> mi ha chiesto la pwd per crittografare e lo messa
<jester-> stort: basta avviare in recovery
<onebitxajax> andarma: apri gparted e fi screen
<stort> jester-: :O
<stort> che cazz?
<stort> in recovery xò li vedi cryptati i file
<jester-> andarma: non c'è nessuna partizione con winz se inatallando hai scelto usa tutto il disco invece di installa accanto winz non c'è piu
<jester-> andarma: ed essendo a digiuno di linux usare al crypt è una pessima idea, lo è anche esseno esperto
<onebitxajax> cavoli, ha ragione
<onebitxajax> stort: non cryptare niente, che dopo se va stoto qualcossa NON puoi recueperare niete
<andarma> mi è successo che mentre uscivo dall'installazione mi è uscito x errore il cd di ubunto e non è più rientrato in win dando errore
<stort> onebitxajax: come ti dicevo prima, se crypti devi tener conto la possibilità di perdere tutto :)
<jester-> andarma: è successo che non hai letto nessuna guida e non sei stato accorto
<andarma> purtroppo
<andarma> xrò mi tiene bloccati 62 Gb
<jester-> andarma: winz e la relativa partizione sono stati eliminati
<jester-> andarma: rifa instalalzione senza crypt
<andarma> di cosa?
<stort> andarma: benvenuto nel club di chi si è fottuto i dati :)
<andarma> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<jester-> andarma: di ubuntu
<onebitxajax> :/
<onebitxajax> andarma: mi dispiace molto :(
<andarma> già fatto prima ce sempre il LUKS
<dod> sei assoultamente sicuro di aver scelto  'usa tutto il disco'?
<andarma> no
<jester-> andarma: se  non spunti di criptare non cripta
<andarma> ricordo che ho cercato di avere i 2 sistemi operativi
<stort> emmollalo sto vindofs
<stort> lascia iubuntu
<jester-> andarma: dovei scegliere installa accanto
<andarma> ho bisogno di win per un prg che non gira in linux
<onebitxajax> andarma: apri gparted
<onebitxajax> andarma: apri trminale
<stort> andarma usa wine
<andarma> già aperto
<onebitxajax> andarma: sudo apt-get install gparted
<onebitxajax> andarma: sudo gparted /dev/sda
<andarma> in sequenza
<onebitxajax> si
<onebitxajax> !image | andarma
<ubot-it> andarma: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<onebitxajax> andarma: fai screen di quello che vedi e caricala qui http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<andarma> ok vado
<stort> andarma: ti sono vicino eh
<stort> ricordati che è tutto esperienza, ho perso anche io 1 sacco di dati prima DI LEGGERE passo x passo
<andarma> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5706191/       ecco il paste
<onebitxajax> andarma: devi fare screen
<onebitxajax> andarma: sulla tastera hai un tasto con scritto sopra "stamp2
<onebitxajax> andarma: premilo
<onebitxajax> andarma:
<onebitxajax> andarma: ci sei?
<andarma>  si
<andarma> ma non riesco
<onebitxajax> andarma: in alto a snistra ce il menu, clikkalo poi accessori -> cattura schermo
<andarma> questo non lo leggi:        http://paste.ubuntu.com/5706210/
<onebitxajax> andarma: letto ma nn e' quello che mi serve
<onebitxajax> andarma: mi serve cehe tu facca lo screen e' imprtante
<andarma> se ti faccio entrare con team wiever???
<onebitxajax> preferisco di no
<onebitxajax> aspe
<onebitxajax> andarma: il tasto stamp e' vicino ad F12 , alla destra di F12,
<andarma> si lo so ma dopo fatto dove lo incollo?
<onebitxajax> andarma: ti esce fuori una finestra?
<onebitxajax> andarma: dopo aver repmuto lo stamp ti esce fuori una finestra?
<onebitxajax> premuto*
<onebitxajax> andarma: tra un po stacco :D
<andarma> si
<onebitxajax> andarma: si per cosa?
<andarma> premuto stamp
<onebitxajax> esce finestra
<andarma> una macchina fotografica
<onebitxajax> digli di fare foto
<onebitxajax> e poi salva la foto nella tua cartella
<andarma> salvato in scaricati
<onebitxajax> !image | andarma
<ubot-it> andarma: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<onebitxajax> andarma: vai qui e caric l'immagine da scaricati http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<onebitxajax> carica*
<onebitxajax> e incolla qui il link
<andarma> http://imagebin.org/253907
<andarma> spero si veda qualcosa
<onebitxajax> non si vede niente
<onebitxajax> cmq hai imparato a fare stamp e caricare
<onebitxajax> torn sul terminale
<onebitxajax> andarma: sudo gparted
<onebitxajax> fai stampe crica l'immagine
<andarma> http://imagebin.org/253908
<andarma> fusse ca fusse la vorta bona?
<onebitxajax> si
<onebitxajax> si vede tuttto
<onebitxajax> ma purtoppo da come puoi vedere hai cancellato tutto il disco
<andarma> verdetto?
<onebitxajax> hai perso tutti i tuoi dati
<andarma> ma porc
<onebitxajax> ci vuole veramente uno bravo che ti possa aiutare
<andarma> e l'ultima voce?
<onebitxajax> ma la possibilita e' 1 su un migliardo
<onebitxajax> andarma: proviamo una cosa
<andarma> ok
<onebitxajax> andarma: tu con windows avevi tutto il disco dedicato a wundows
<onebitxajax> oppure avevi disco C e disco D:
<andarma> si
<onebitxajax> ?
<andarma> solo c:\
<onebitxajax> :/
<onebitxajax> andarma: quanta roba hai perso?
<onebitxajax> avevi salvato qualcosa da qualche parte?
<andarma> i 62 GB bloccati
<onebitxajax> andarma: da terminale scrivi comando
<andarma> come già detto mi interessa solo un programma
<onebitxajax> andarma: sudo df -h
<onebitxajax> andarma: se e' solo 1 programma di 250GB di roba che ti interessa, puoi sempre reinstallarlo
<onebitxajax> andarma: non so se ti rendi conto ma ...
<onebitxajax> tu hai perso tutti i tuoi dati
<andarma> ma non ce lo è questo il problema
<onebitxajax> tu hai perso tutti i filmati, musica, foto, documenti, docuemnti lavoro, documenti casa, bollette, .....
<onebitxajax> questa e' la tua situazione attuale
<andarma> si ok ma quel progrmma era una piccola parte del mio lavoro
<andarma> il resto è anche su un fisso
<onebitxajax> andarma: un'altro ora si sarebbe ucciso
<onebitxajax> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh eccccccccccccccooooooooooooooooo
<onebitxajax> mi sembrava strana
<onebitxajax> maledetto :P :P :P
<onebitxajax> andarma: semplice devi riscaricare il progamma e provare a vedere se gira su ubuntu
<onebitxajax> tutto qui
<andarma> non si riscarica.....
<andarma> non è on line
<onebitxajax> andarma: qualcuno telo ha fornito
<onebitxajax> andarma: ha un nome?
<andarma> lo avevo solo su questo portabile
<onebitxajax> andarma: ha un nome?
<onebitxajax> si puo sapere il nome di questo programma?
<andarma> si ma è un prg privato non in vendita
<onebitxajax> si da qualche parte l'hai avuto no?
<andarma> ho fatto una bella c.......a!
<andarma> sai che figura dire ho distrutto tutto evviva
<onebitxajax> vedo che inizi a capacitarti della situazione
<onebitxajax> mi sembravi un po troppo calmo
<onebitxajax> andarma: se nn vuoi dire il nome del programmma amen
<andarma> bah dirò che è stato un virus.....forse salvo la faccia
<onebitxajax> non puoi
<onebitxajax> e' linux
<onebitxajax> un virus non ti installa linux
<onebitxajax> :°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°D
<andarma> il prg era su win7
<andarma> vuol dire che cancello tutto e buonanotte
<andarma> grazie cmq dell'aiuto
<onebitxajax> andarma: prego nn ce di che
<onebitxajax> andarma: la prossima volta pero consulta le guide
<andarma> ma questo LUKS???
<onebitxajax> !installazione | andarma
<ubot-it> andarma: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<onebitxajax> andarma: sta a dire che lapartizione e' cryptata
<andarma> come si pre??
<andarma> apre
<onebitxajax> e' gia aperta
<onebitxajax> andarma: chiudi gparted, e da terminale dai questo comando
<onebitxajax> andarma: mount
<onebitxajax> pasta il risultato o fai screen
<andarma> dice che non è implementata
<andarma> ok
<onebitxajax> mount?
<krabador> andarma, scusami, quella che era la partizione windows, è stata completamente distrutta, o vittima di pesanti riscritture?
<andarma> ora vi faccio vedere quesllo che mi chiede gparted
<onebitxajax> andarma: non ce bisogno. fammi vedere l'output del comando
<onebitxajax> mount
<andarma> ok
<andarma> http://imagebin.org/253911
<andarma> novità????
<onebitxajax> andarma: come ti dicevo
<onebitxajax> andarma: viene usata per intero
<onebitxajax> mi dispiace
<andarma> peccato.....grazie di nuovo, alla prossima e notte
<onebitxajax> notte
<anasytre> mi aiutate a installare ubuntu
<anasytre> ?
<onebitxajax> anasytre: ciao
<onebitxajax> anasytre: ha letto le guide?
<anasytre> si
<onebitxajax> anasytre: a parte che lo sai che seono le 1:30 di notte? il sabato sera?
<anasytre> ;-)
<anasytre> e ti che ci stai a fare in chat allora?
<onebitxajax> anasytre: attualmente sei con windows?
<anasytre> si
<onebitxajax> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<onebitxajax> !iso | anasytre
<ubot-it> anasytre: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<onebitxajax> !usb | anasytre
<ubot-it> anasytre: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<anasytre> aspetta
<onebitxajax> !release | anasytre
<ubot-it> anasytre: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<onebitxajax> cosa aspttto?
<onebitxajax> anasytre: la proceudra e' semplice
<anasytre> ho dato un occhita sembra complicato mgari vedrò domani sembrva più semplice
<onebitxajax> ecco:)
<onebitxajax> vai a domier :P
<anasytre> e tu?
<onebitxajax> anasytre: anche io tranquillo.
<anasytre> ;-) va bè ciao
<anasytre> allora
<onebitxajax> pero sappi che questa e' l'ora dei nerds , almeno una leggenda dice questo
<onebitxajax> anasytre: cmq la prossima settimana esce la nuovissima versione di ubuntu
<onebitxajax> ora vai a dormire
#ubuntu-it 2013-04-14
<ANDREI_> ciaoo
<ANDREI_> ciaoo
<ANDREI_> ce nessuno?
<ANDREI_> mi potete  aiutare per favore?:d
<ANDREI_> ce nesssuno?
<andrei_> mi potete aiutareeeeeeee?
<nino_> salve, ho un eepc ed ho installato ubuntu e funziona. Grub però non vede piu la partizione windows. come lo metto a posto ?
<goamon> ciao
<goamon> ho un problema all'avvio di ububntu  spesso parte il grub ma poi non avanza niente e si vede solo schermo nero
<enzotib> che significa "spesso parte il grub", altre volte non parte il grub?
<goamon> accedo il pc e va tutto ok. il grgub parte e va bene. poi quando scelgo ubuntu dopo qualche secondo si spegne il monitor e non carica il sistema operativo
<goamon> come se si spegnesse
<goamon> potrebbe essere un problema di grafica?
<goamon> ti volevo far vedere bene nel syslog
<enzotib> goamon, si spegne solo il monitor o tutto il pc?
<goamon> ma non mi ricordo come si fa ad aprire ;p
<goamon> solo il monitor
<enzotib> goamon, gedit /var/log/syslog
<goamon> ok
<goamon> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<goamon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5707076/
<goamon> eccolo enzo
<goamon> mi è successo intorno alle 10:15
<goamon> ho dovuto riavviare 5 o 6 volte perche partisse ubuntu
<enzotib> goamon, poi non lo ha fatto più?
<goamon> poi è partito ububntu
<enzotib> e da allora non hai più riavviato?
<goamon> no
<goamon> mi è successo poco fa
<enzotib> ah, è vero :)
<goamon> ma mi è successo anche in giorni passati
<enzotib> pensavo fossero ancora le 9
<goamon> pero mai come questa mattina
<goamon> eheh
<goamon> :)
<goamon> 10:10 10:15
<goamon> vedo cose un po strane ;P
<enzotib> goamon, ls -ld /var/log/X*
<goamon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5707091/
<enzotib> goamon, gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.old
<enzotib> scusa
<enzotib> goamon, gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<goamon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5707097/
<goamon> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<akis24> buona domenica
<goamon> ciaooo akis ;)
<akis24> ciao goamon
<enzotib> goamon, quello è tutto?
<goamon> sisi tutto
<enzotib> uhm
<goamon> enzo sta cosa è strana
<goamon> ieri per esempio non mi si è spento lo schermo ma mi è apparsa una finestra con un errore di grafica ed il sistema non si è avviato
<enzotib> goamon, non so, non vedo niente di interessante
<goamon> mmm
<goamon> puo essere un problema di doppia scheda grafica?
<goamon> che devo configurare bumblee?
<ugone> goamon, fa una prova disabilita da bios la nvidia e lascia attiva solo l'integrata e vedi se cosi va
<ugone> almeno ti togli il dubbio
<goamon> mmm
<goamon> pero è strano perche la nvidia dovrebbe andare molto bene con linux
<goamon> ma che cazz ne so
<ugone> ti dico questo solo perchè 3 giorni fa non riuscivamo a far installarre un portatile ed abbiamo risolto cosi
<goamon> okok
<goamon> ci provo
<ugone> e cmq almeno sai che una delle 2 va bene
<ugone> non è detto funga anche a te ma è una prova che vale la pena di fare
<goamon> pare che cosi va
<goamon> mah
<goamon> sto usando la integrata
<goamon> forse dovrei aggiornare i driver dell'nvidia?
<cristian> giorno
<xenon__> giorno tutti
<marconaty> buon a domenica a tutti
<marconaty> avrei bisogno di aiuto
<marconaty> da tempo ho installato ubuntu e windows creando una partizione del disco rigido, purtroppo sono passati alcuni mesi e non ricordo la password di root.
<dod> la pass di ubuntu?
<marconaty> adesso non posso fare piu aggiornamenti e sono bloccato , come potrei rimediare?
<marconaty> si quella che ti permette riconoscendoti di scaricare software
<dod> devi riavviare ed entrare in recovery mode che e' il secondo kernel che vedi nel grub
<dod> lo vedi grub all'avvio dove scegli ubuntu o windows?
<dod> dopodiche' scegli di avere la linea di comando
<dod> dai il comando    passwd nome_utente   e inserisci due volte la nuova pass. poi esci e riavvii con la nuova password
<dod> se ti dovesse dare un errore dicendo che il sistema e' in sola lettura quando cerchi di dare il comando scritto sopra, ne dai prima un altro, ovvero questo:   mount -o remount,rw /
<dod> poi dai     passwd nome_utente   e inserisci due volte la nuova pass. poi esci e riavvii con la nuova password
<marconaty> ti ringrazio, non so se ci riuscirò ma ci provo
<dod> scriviti i due comandi da qualche parte o stampali. devono essere identici. nome_utente lo sostituisci con il nome del tuo utente ovviamente
<dod> se quando avvii non vedi grub con la lista due kernel di ubuntu e sotto windows riavvia pigiando shift, dovrebbe apparire la lista. scegli la seconda riga.
<dod> quando avrai avviato con il kernel recovery avrai una lista di scelte e scegli la linea di comando root.
<dod> marconaty di norma la pass di sudo e' identica a quella con cui fai il login all'avvio di ubuntu
<dod> quindi controlla, visto che mentre la inserisci non la vedi, se stai usando maiuscolo e se hai il tastierino numerico inserito. altrimenti se la metti male e' ovvio che sudo non funziona.
<dod> marconaty  perche' nel terminale quando chiede la password, tu la inserisci ma lui non la visualizza, pero' la prende.. quindi scrivila bene.
<MR_K> ciao ragazzi, ero passato ieri di qua: volevo chiedervi: la distro di Ubuntu  12.10 che si scarica via torrent dal sito, è anche Live? o c'è una iso diversa?
<dod> anche live
<MR_K> ok grazie. per masterizzarlo (sono su Mac) va bene Toast?
<MR_K> c'è qualche opzione da tenere di conto, per renderlo Live?
<MR_K> (booting più che altro)
<dod> una volta scaricato anche se ti dovesse sembrare un file archivio e' in realta' una iso . quindi la masterizzi come iso
<dod> alla velocita' piu' bassa possibile che ti e' permessa per evitare errori.
<dod> e basta.
<MR_K> ok grazie
<MR_K> cmq ho visto che da torrent vien giù come .ISO quindi non dovrebbero esserci problemi allora ;) thanks
<marconaty> grazie mille dod
<dod> prego
<anubi|ux31e> salve raga
<anubi|ux31e> devo configurare un server mail con exim
<anubi|ux31e> ma devo mettere in cluster 2 server
<anubi|ux31e> qualche consiglio ?
<anubi|ux31e> ... sul cluster.. non so da dove iniziare
<DoubleT> Salve, qualcuno mi da una mano ad installare questo driver? http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<enzotib> !broadcom | DoubleT
<ubot-it> DoubleT: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<DoubleT> enzo
<DoubleT> io non ho il cd di ubuntu però
<DoubleT> e non posso farlo tramite internet+
<DoubleT> utilità di sta chat 0
<attackment> DoubleT:  gran parte dei pacchetti di ubuntu di prende da internet
<DoubleT> si ma sono senza connessione internet su pc con ubuntu e senza disco
<DoubleT> come risolvo?
<attackment> uhm
<attackment> non hai modo di collegarlo a internet?
<DoubleT> no+
<DoubleT> ho solo questo pc collegato ad internet
<attackment> dimmi un po il problema è il wifi
<DoubleT> si
<DoubleT> scheda wireless non riconosciuta
<DoubleT> ho scaricato il driver adatto
<DoubleT> ora non ho la più pallida idea come istallarlo
<francesco_> ciao a tutti.. :) ho ubuntu 12.04 ed ora utilizzo come interfaccia grafica unity.. mi chiedo una cosa: come posso fare ad aggiungere un pannello in basso, magari con l'elenco delle finestre? :)
<francesco_> grazie.. :)
<attackment> DoubleT:  in che formato è il file?
<DoubleT> tar.gz
<DoubleT> se intendi il driver della scheda wireless
<attackment> si esatto
<attackment> broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2?
<DoubleT> no
<attackment> nome?
<DoubleT> hybrid- portsrc_x86_64-v5_100_82_112.tar.gz
<DoubleT> scaricato qui  http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<attackment> ok
<attackment> bene
<attackment> http://multiformeingegno.it/old/installare-i-pacchetti-deb-targz-tarbz2-sh-run-su-linux-ubuntu/
<francesco_> nessuno sà come potrei fare? :)
<attackment> francesco_:  ti chiedo scusa ma non conosco chissa che bene unity
<DoubleT> attack... basta che seguo questa semplice guida per istallare il driver?
<francesco_> ok non preoccuparti.. :) a proposito se volessi incominciare ad usare un buon sistema con kde quale potrei installare? Opensuse? :) Grazie.. :)
<attackment> DoubleT:  si, poi li devi solo abilitare
<attackment> francesco_:  perche vuoi kde?
<DoubleT> ok!
<DoubleT> ora inizio a smenttare
<francesco_> cosi.. per provare.. :) sembrerebbe molto personalizzabile, ora ce l'ho installato ed al login posso scegliere quale interfaccia grafica usare, tuttavia vorrei sapere quale SO sia bene installare per poterlo utilizzare al meglio.. :) il punto è che credo che con un SO interamente dedicato sia ancor più configurabile e ci siano meno bug (non riesco ad installare compiz).. :)
<attackment> francesco_:  io penso che kubuntu faccia al caso tuo
<francesco_> meglio kubuntu od opensuse? :) (lo sò siamo in un canale dedicato ad ubuntu).. :)
<DoubleT> attackment già go dei problemi
<attackment> francesco_:  indipendentemente da cio io uso mint quindi :D comunque meglio kubuntu
<attackment> DoubleT:  quali?
<francesco_> e mint con cinnamon e mate è personalizzabile e bello? :)
<DoubleT> ho il file tar.gz sul deckstop... quando inserisco il file sudo tar zxvf nomepacchetto.tar.gz mi dice no such file or directory
<attackment> DoubleT:  mettilo nella home e non nel desktop
<attackment> francesco_:  si e onestamente è molto piu stabile mint
<DoubleT> la home sarebbe?
<DoubleT> scusa l'ignoranza
<francesco_> ed il package manger di mint è sempre apt-get? :)
<attackment> DoubleT:  dove trovi scrivania, scaricati ecc
<attackment> francesco_:  si esatto
<francesco_> benissimo.. :) quale versione scarico? :) p.s.: dopo non rompo più le balle.. :P
<DoubleT> ti stimo attack... mo vado avanti!
<attackment> francesco_:  tranquillo, io penso per te vada bene mint 14 con cinammon, se hai un processore 64 bit prendi la 64 altrimenti la 32
<attackment> cibo time ;)
<francesco_> ma come trasparenza come siamo messi? :) posso mettere i bordi delle finestre ed il pannello trasparente? :)
<DoubleT> allora ... ora dovrei inserire questo comando # cd cartellapacchetto.. ma adesso mi ha creato 2 cartelle: lib ed src... quale delle 2 metto?
<DoubleT> aspettando attackment
<vlt> mangia
<DoubleT> tu vlt puoi aiutarmi?
<DoubleT> cmq ora dovrei inserire il comando #cd cartellapacchetto... ma adesso nella home ho 2 cartelle: lib e src + un makefile... quale metto nel comando?
<vlt> DoubleT: Prova `make`!
<vlt> Poi `make install` o `sudo make install`.
<DoubleT> cioè?
<DoubleT> scrivo #make?
<vlt> DoubleT: Si
<DoubleT> nella guida che attack mi ha passato c'è scritto make
<vlt> Senza '#'
<DoubleT> ma è il comando successivo a # cd cartellapacchetto
<DoubleT> ho scritto make, ma mi da errore
<vlt> DoubleT: '#' soltanto dice che e' un comando.
<vlt> DoubleT: Quale?
<DoubleT> lo so
<DoubleT> alla fine di una serie di scritte mi dice
<DoubleT> [all] error 2
<vlt> !pastebin | DoubleT
<ubot-it> DoubleT: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<DoubleT> ook
<DoubleT> aspetta un secondo
<vlt> DoubleT: Hai una chiave USB?
<DoubleT> si
<DoubleT> è quello che sto facendo
<DoubleT> eccolo
<DoubleT> http://pastebin.com/3QctTBb7
<DoubleT> allora?
<francesco_> su linux mint scelgo mate o cinnamon? :)
<francesco_> (scusate l'off topic ma è il canale più popolato.. :P)
<vlt> !pazienza | DoubleT
<ubot-it> DoubleT: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<DoubleT> scusami vlt...
<DoubleT> presi a male che siete
<DoubleT> per la cronaca , per al posto di scrivere !pazienza, mi avresti risposto alla domanda non sarebbe stato più utile per entrambi?
<DoubleT> ho perso le speranze su questa chat... 3 giorni che chiedo
<DoubleT> dite 2 cose e poi scomaprite
<Ab3L> come faccio a trovare il file contenente il termine "Supplica"? dovrei percorrere tutti i file del pc  e rimpiazzare il termine "Supplica" con qualcos'altro in una traduzione di un applicazione (digikam)
<MarcoFe> grep -irn "Supplica" .
<Ab3L> MarcoFe: e me lo cerca in tutti i file? anche entrando nelle cartelle sottostanti?
<MarcoFe> si
<vlt> Ab3L: Con -r
<MarcoFe> si
<MarcoFe> Ab3L: prova e vedrai :)
<MarcoFe> basta che però che lanci il comando dal path root dove cercare
<vlt> Ab3L: Per _tutti_ i file del pc: `grep -r Supplica /`
<Ab3L> ma il termine "Supplica" si trova all'interno di un file. non nel nome. fa lo stesso, vero?
<vlt> Ab3L: grep cerca all'interno dei tutti i file.
<vlt> Ab3L: Per cercare ai nomi usa `find`
<Ab3L> ok. lasciamolo lavorare.
<HoldenC> Ab3L, hmm, sono arrivato ora, ma solo una cosa... se con grep cerchi a partire da / con -r, aprira' ogni singolo file che hai sul disco, quindi Gb e Gb di dati, potrebbe starci un bel po'
<enzotib> Ab3L: e non sostituisce, quello lo fa, per esempio, sed
<Ab3L> enzotib: HoldenC: mi basta trovare il file dove ci sta la traduzione italiana di digikam
<enzotib> Ab3L, allora io guarderei tra i file dati da dpkg -L digikam
<vlt> Ab3L: `apt-get source digikam` potrebbe aiutarti.
<enzotib> probabilmente è /usr/share/locale/it/LC_MESSAGES/digikam.mo
<Ab3L> nulla. penso che la traduzione sia nei sorgenti e bisogna ricompilarli.
<enzotib> Ab3L, io credo che sia in quel file, ma va trattato con gettext
<enzotib> non conosco i dettagli, ma info gettext può aiutare
<akis24> ciao
<baggio_> vorrei usare ndiswrapper per il driver originale wirelles del mio pc come si usa?
<enzotib> !ndiswrapper
<ubot-it> ndiswrapper is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Ndiswrapper
<baggio_> ubot ma non ci capisco niente dalle guide non so neanche dove scaricare il driver della mia scheda wireless
<akis24> baggio_:  almeno leggila .. neanche quello ?
<baggio_> l'ho letta ma sono una capra e non ci capisco niente lo stesso
<akis24> baggio_:  comunque i driver sono sul software center su ubuntu .. o da synaptic
<baggio_> anche il driver della mia scheda originale wireless?
<akis24> baggio_: hai scritto ndiswrapper .. quelli sono
<baggio_> perchè la mia mi pare che e una ralink ma non mi ricordo il nome esatto e nemmeno comwe si fà a sapere dal terminale
<baggio_> il mio problema che voglio usare ndiswrapper per il wireless perchè con ubuntu fa pena il wireless
<baggio_> esperti?
<akis24> baggio_:  da terminale lshw e saprai tutto quello che hai
<baggio_> ok grazie
<baggio_> WARNING: you should run this program as super-user. PCI (sysfs) cosa significa?
<akis24> baggio_:  scrivi sudo lshw
<akis24> baggio_:  ti chiede di essere root per eseguirlo tutto li
<baggio_> comnque tutto quello che uscito pre me e arabo, non capisco quale il nome della scheda wireless
<baggio_> come faccio a installare i driver windows, esiste un sito con persone specializzate?
<akis24> baggio_:  qui si parla di supporto a ubuntu
<akis24> e comunque dovresti avere il disco con i driver
<vlt> baggio_: Hai letto al wiki ubuntu?
<baggio_> si ma io ho ubuntu solo che voglio usare ndiswrapper solo per il wireless che e incompatibile
<baggio_> dato che ho letto che con ndiswrapper puoi mettere i driver windows per il wireless
<baggio_> solo che non so come si fà e dove trovo il driver...
<akis24> [15:58:22] <akis24> baggio_:  comunque i driver sono sul software center su ubuntu .. o da synaptic
<akis24> baggio_: non leggi nemmeno..
<baggio_> e ma cosa devo scrivere in cerca akis24?
<baggio_> io non so che driver mi serve
<baggio_> e questo il punto
<akis24> baggio_:  mmm sai che è il software center su ubuntu ?
<akis24> baggio_:  che versione di ubuntu usi ?
<baggio_> ubuntu lts 12.04  comunque certo quello so cosè
<akis24> baggio_:  bene aprilo e in cerca scrivi "ndiswrapper "
<baggio_> ma ndiswrapper l'ho gia installato akis
<akis24> baggio_:  hai un portatile ? che modello ?
<baggio_> ho un notebook asus eee pc 1001ha
<akis24> baggio_:  per i driver  qui vedi se ci sono per la tua scheda wireless http://web.archive.org/web/20080113194857/ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/index.php?/component/option,com_openwiki/Itemid,33/id,list/
<baggio_> e akis c'è una lista ma non so qual cercare...
<akis24> baggio_:  questi sono i tuoi driver https://launchpad.net/~markus-tisoft/+archive/rt3090
<baggio_> li scarico quindi e dopo che li ho scaricati?
<akis24> baggio_:  ma ti serve qualcuno piu' esperto di me per sistemare ...
<baggio_> cacchio.. non conosci qualcuno?
<akis24> baggio_:  magari se qualcuno legge è puo' aiutarti risponde... altrimenti ti tocca aspettare
<baggio_> :( che tristezza
<gabry91> salve a tutti ho messo Kubuntu però me la installato inglese invece che italiano ocme mai?
<enzotib> gabry91, tu hai scelto italiano durante l'installazione?
<gabry91> Si
<enzotib> gabry91, eri collegato a internet durante l'installazione?
<gabry91> no
<enzotib> gabry91, quindi non ha potuto scaricare i pacchetti per il supporto alla lingua
<gabry91> Adesso cosa posso fare?
<enzotib> gabry91, se vai sulle impostazioni dovrebbe chiederti di completare il supporto
<gabry91> Sytem setting?
<enzotib> ora con kubuntu non so bene come funziona, ma proverei ad andare sulle impostazioni e vedere se risolve da solo
<enzotib> gabry91, sì
<gabry91> poi?
<enzotib> gabry91, spe' che vedo se ho un kubuntu in vm
<gabry91> grazie
<gabry91> enzo
<baggio_> come faccio a sapere il mio ppa?
<baggio_> cercasi esperto ndiswrapper
<gabry91> <enzotib> trovato?
<enzotib> gabry91, in system settings c'è una voce tipo "localization" o "regional settings", verso l'inizio?
<gabry91> <enzotib> ci sono dentro
<enzotib> gabry91, che paese è impostato?
<gabry91> Contry or region Italy
<simone_> ciao a tutti
<simone_> stesso problema
<enzotib> gabry91, dpkg -l | grep -- it
<simone_> ho ubuntu 12.10 64 bit e non va la scheda wifi
<enzotib> simone_, stesso problema di chi o cosa?
<simone_> enzotib, dell'altro giorno
<enzotib> !pastebin | gabry91
<ubot-it> gabry91: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gabry91> <enzotib> lo lancio dal konsole quello che mi hai dato comandO?
<enzotib> gabry91, sì
<enzotib> gabry91, scusa, correggo: dpkg -l | grep -- -it
<simone_> enzotib, mi puoi dare una mano
<simone_> ???
<simone_> perfavore??
<enzotib> simone_, posso provare
<simone_> enzotib, ok grazie :)
<enzotib> simone_, non viene proprio rilevata?
<simone_> enzotib, si si viene rivelata
<simone_> enzotib, ho pure installato i driver di windows con ndiswapper
<simone_> *ndiswrapper
<enzotib> simone_, la lista reti la vedi?
<simone_> enzotib, noi
<simone_> *no
<simone_> ora sono con il cavo lan
<enzotib> simone_, sudo iwconfig
<enzotib> !pastebin | simone_
<ubot-it> simone_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gabry91> <enzotib> dice comando errato
<enzotib> gabry91, copia e incolla, non copiare a mano
<simone_> enzotib, simone@SIMONE:~$ sudo iwconfig
<simone_> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<simone_> lo        no wireless extensions.
<enzotib> simone_, ti ho segnalato pastebin, la prossima volta usa quello
<simone_> enzotib, ok scusa
<simone_> è che vado di fretta ed erano pochissime righe
<enzotib> simone_, non mi pare che venga rilevata
<enzotib> simone_, lspci | grep -i wireless
<simone_> enzotib, non mi da l'output
<enzotib> simone_, lspci
<simone_> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5707875/
<gabry91> <enzotib> mi dai il tuo indirizzo skype
<enzotib> gabry91, e perché, non puoi mettere su pastebin l'output?
<enzotib> simone_, ifconfig -a
<gabry91> mi dice nessun pacchetto a -it
<simone_> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5707881/
<enzotib> gabry91, mi fai vedere l'output?
<enzotib> simone_, sudo rfkill list
<gabry91> come te lo posso mostrare?
<enzotib> !pastebin | gabry91
<ubot-it> gabry91: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<simone_> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5707883/
<enzotib> simone_, non è che hai un pulsante per accendere e spegnere il wireless?
<simone_> enzotib, certo
<enzotib> simone_, pare spento
<simone_> enzotib, eh ma non funziona
<simone_> enzotib, non c'è un comando per attivarlo??
<simone_> enzotib, poi magari creo un demone così non c'è bisogno di fare sta tarantella ogni vota
<enzotib> simone_, prova a premerlo una volta e rifai sudo rfkill list
<simone_> *volta
<simone_> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5707895/
<enzotib> simone_, funziona, invece, ora si è sbloccato
<enzotib> simone_, sudo iwconfig
<gabry91> <enzo> allora cosa faccio?
<simone_> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5707900/
<enzotib> gabry91, ti ho segnalato pastebin, riesci a leggere e seguire le istruzioni per postare l'output?
<baggio_> enotib tu sei un esperto vero?
<enzotib> baggio_, non di ndiswrapper
<baggio_> a ok
<gabry91> <enzotib> se io reinstall completamente Kubuntu con collegato cavo di rete dici che me lo mette in italiano'
<baggio_> chi e il più esperto qui dentro'
<baggio_> ?
<simone_> baggio_, non è importante chi è più esperto o meno
<simone_> è una community cristoddddddio
<enzotib> gabry91, mi pare una esagerazione, stiamo facendo due controlli semplici semplici e non riesci a rispondermi, non capisco
<enzotib> simone_, per cortesia, non bestemmiare
<simone_> enzotib, sorry ^_^
<gabry91> ok
<baggio_> simone community o no, ci sarà sicuramente quello più capace
<enzotib> simone_, lspci -ks 44:00.0
<simone_> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5707912/
<enzotib> baggio_, hai fatto la domanda? mo' o aspetti e più tardi la ripeti, o vai a farti un giro. E' pure domenica pomeriggio, dico
<enzotib> simone_, lsmod | grep ssb
<baggio_> ok seguiro il tuo consiglio ciao
<simone_> enzotib, niente output
<enzotib> simone_, sudo modprobe ssb
<simone_> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5707915/
<enzotib> simone_, lsmod | grep ssb
<simone_> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5707918/
<enzotib> simone_, lsmod | grep ndis
<frenza> salve vorrei sapere a cosa serve ubuntu one
<simone_> enzotib, niente output
<enzotib> simone_, pgrep -fl ndis
<simone_> enzotib, niente output
<enzotib> simone_, ma hai seguito la guida di ndiswrapper?
<simone_> enzotib, yes
<enzotib> simone_, anche la parte sudo ndiswrapper -m ?
<simone_> enzotib, credo di si
<frenza> salve vorrei sapere a cosa serve ubuntu one
<enzotib> simone_, se così fosse dovrebbe esserci un modulo relativo a ndiswrapper nell'elenco di lsmod, ma non c'è
<enzotib> frenza, una specie di dropbox
<simone_> enzotib, bho a me basterebbe fare funzionare la scheda wifi con qualsiasi driver, devo fare in fretta perchè devo tornare a casa
<frenza> per quali funzioni?
<enzotib> simone_, sulla parte di ndiswrapper non so aiutarti, a me sembra che non sia stata fatta correttamente la cosa
<frenza>  per quali funzioni?
<simone_> enzotib, non potrei rifare tutto??
<enzotib> simone_, prova
<umberto> my-weather-indicator non si avvia  ubuntu 12.04
<BlackPedro97> salve ragazzii
<BlackPedro97> cristian_c ho risolto il problema della tastiera grazie
<BlackPedro97> dovevo andare solamente in impostazioni di sistema > acccesso universale > digitazione
<BlackPedro97> grazie a tutti vi auguro una buona serata
<ezio_> salve, sto istallando un driver, seguendo una guida. Dopo aver dato questo comando #sudo tar zxvf pacchetto.tar.gz, dovrei dare quest altro
<ezio_> # cd cartellapacchetto, ma quale cartella devo mettere? lib o srz ??
<cristian_c> ezio_, quale driver?
<ezio_> questo http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<cristian_c> ezio_, non ne hai bisogno
<cristian_c> ezio_, segui la guida sul wiki
<cristian_c> !broadcom | ezio_
<ubot-it> ezio_: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<Rockbert> buona sera
<ezio_> non posso usare quella guida cristian!
<cristian_c> ezio_, perché?
<ezio_> non ho il cd di istallazione e non ho la connessione ad internet sul pc con linux
<ezio_> qui mi hanno detto allora di seguire questa guida, dato che il pacchetto del driver è in formato tar.gz http://multiformeingegno.it/old/installare-i-pacchetti-deb-targz-tarbz2-sh-run-su-linux-ubuntu/
<cristian_c> ezio_, non hai la connessione via cavo?
<ezio_> no
<ezio_> solo wireles
<cristian_c> ezio_, c'è anche la procedura senza connessione
<ezio_> ma ci vuole il cd
<ezio_> e son senza quello!
<cristian_c> ezio_, ma che cd? Io ho fatto senza
<ezio_> O_O nella guida c'è scritto che senza il cd perchè dentro ci sono i file necessari se non usi internet
<cristian_c> ezio_, nella guida wiki c'è la procedura senza connessione ethernet
<ezio_> lo so cristian....
<ezio_> ma nella guida c'è scritto che senza connessione ad internet devi fare così
<ezio_> Installare i pacchetti dkms.deb, patch.deb, fakeroot, e bcmwli. I suddetti pacchetti si trovano nel cd di installazione di Ubuntu nei seguenti percorsi:
<ezio_> e bla bla bla
<cristian_c> ezio_, quindi evita di seguire guide al di fuori del wiki
<cristian_c> ezio_, come hai installato ubuntu?
<ezio_> cristian guarda che "Installare i pacchetti dkms.deb, patch.deb, fakeroot, e bcmwli. I suddetti pacchetti si trovano nel cd di installazione di Ubuntu nei seguenti percorsi:" c'è scritto nel link che mi hai dato!! che è nel wiki!
<ezio_> o_O <<quindi evita di seguire guide al di fuori del wiki>> perchè sta frase?
<cristian_c> ezio_, Se si ha già installato Ubuntu sul PC tramite CD, questo può essere usato come sorgente software all'interno dell'Ubuntu Software Center in modo da installare il pacchetto bcmwl-kernel-source e automaticamente le sue dipendenze.
<ezio_> ma dato che il pc mi è stato dato con già linux installato
<ezio_> non dispongo del cd
<HoldenC> ezio_, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<ezio_> ne di una connessione decente che mi permetta di scaricarlo in un tempo plausibile
<ezio_> 12 mi pare che sia..
<HoldenC> 12.04 o 12.10?
<cristian_c> ezio_, ma riesci ad usare il comando apt-get install con la connessione che hai?
<ezio_> come faccio a vederlo?
<HoldenC> ezio_, lsb_release -a
<cristian_c> ezio_, lsb_release -a
<cristian_c> lol
<ezio_> cristian questo è un altro pc.. sul pc con linux si il comando apt-get funge!
<ezio_> holden dammi un minuto e te lo dico
<cristian_c> ezio_, allora basta che lo usi con quei pacchetti
<HoldenC> ezio_, fai anche uname -a, per capire se hai una 32 o una 64 bit
<cristian_c> dkms.deb, patch.deb, fakeroot, e bcmwli
<ezio_> 64 bit di quello sono sicuro
<HoldenC> cristian_c, ma quei pacchetti sono per 10.04...
<HoldenC> per una piu' nuova devi installarne solo uno, o no?
<cristian_c> uhm, non credo, ma può essere
<ezio_> aspettate un secondo
<ezio_> io ho questo driver
<ezio_> http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<cristian_c> ezio_, già, basrta questo: Installare il pacchetto bcmwl-kernel-source e quindi abilitare i driver STA tramite il gestore driver.
<ezio_> e mi hanno dato questa guida per istallarlo
<HoldenC> ezio_, non lo installare da li, basta mettere un solo pacchetto
<cristian_c> Installazione driver STA con connessione interne
<HoldenC> cristian_c, infatti, puo' scaricarlo da qui http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/b/bcmwl/
<cristian_c> HoldenC, è vero, quello che ho indicato :)
<cristian_c> HoldenC, lui può usare apt-get install
<cristian_c> non deve usare un browser
<HoldenC> bisogna solo capire che versione ha e usare il pacchetto giusto
<cristian_c> anche se lenta la connessione, fungerà
<ezio__> scusate problemi di connessione
<ezio__> cmq
<ezio__> io ho il driver sulla home
<ezio__> do #sudo tar zxvf pacchetto.tar.gz
<Ab3L> esiste una combinazione di tasti per richiamare un comando da .bash_history sapendo che cominciava con "exif", per esempio?
<HoldenC> ezio_, qui in canale non si da supporto per driver esterni
<cristian_c> cioè, dipende
<cristian_c> diciamo che qui non servono
<HoldenC> ezio_ puoi cercare di mettere quello dei repo con i nostri consigli (ti stavamo suggerendo una strada) oppure devi fare da te
<cristian_c> Ab3L, hai risolto con l'infrarosso?
<cristian_c> HoldenC, lui può usare direttamente apt-get install
<ezio__> holden
<Ab3L> cristian_c: no. ma ci stanno guardando dietro.
<cristian_c> HoldenC, è come un wget
<cristian_c> Ab3L, chi?
<ezio__> il problema è che per questo http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom ho biosgno o di internet o del disco
<ezio__> che io non ho
<Ab3L> cristian_c: ho scritto a un amico di linus torvals. m'ha già risposto, ma per il momento non funge. m'ha pigliato stamattina in chat e m'ha chiesto com'era andata e di fargli un rapporto per e-mail
<HoldenC> ezio__, hai modo di scaricare uno o due pacchetti con un altro pc e trasferirli li con una chiavetta?
<Ab3L> vado alla fonte ^_^
<ezio__> mm... si
<cristian_c> ezio__, hai detto che potevi usare apt-get install
<ezio__> si
<cristian_c> lol
<ezio__> come faccio a vedere quale è la versione di ubunto che ho su?
<cristian_c> ezio_, lsb_release -a
<Ab3L> comunque, mi pareva che ci fosse uno struso da fare e veniva richiamata tutta una riga da bash_history. era qualcosa tipo !inizio_nome_comando
<ezio__> release: 10.04
<HoldenC> ezio__, 64bit?
<Ab3L> nessuno sa come ripigliare quella riga senza dover andare su e giù con le frecce? qual è un metodo più diretto?
<ezio__> sono sicuro di si, ma per sicurezza dimmi il comando per vederlo
<HoldenC> ezio__, uname -a
<ezio__> si si 64
<ezio__> ne ero sicuro
<cristian_c> Ab3L, prime lettere e TAB
<HoldenC> ezio__, ok, si tratterebbe di scaricare i pacchetti da http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/ (ovviamente le versioni corrette)
<Ab3L> cristian_c: no
<francesco__> salve a tutti ho il sistema 12.10 ubuntu ma la mia stampante hp 309 non funziona
<cristian_c> Ab3L, sì, a me funge
<cristian_c> autocompletion
<ezio__> scusa holden, ma perchè questo non va bene ? http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<cristian> ciao
<cristian_c> francesco__, hai controllato la finestra stampanti?
<Ab3L> cristian_c: se scrivo le prime tre lettere e TAB ottengo una lista di comandi standard che cominciano con quelle tre lettere. non tutta la riga che avevo scritto tempo fa, con tutte le opzioni, pippe, ecc. ecc.
<francesco__> si la stampante è installata
<Ab3L> s/pp/p/
<cristian_c> ezio__, sudo apt-get install  bcmwl-kernel-source
<cristian_c> ezio__, cosa ti risponde?
<ezio__> ti dico aspè
<cristian_c> Ab3L, dovrebbe darlo invece
<HoldenC> ezio__, se proprio vuoi usare quello, ma c'e' un'alta probabilita' che fai danno, visto che credo sei alle prime armi
<cristian_c> altrimenti non inizia in quel modo
<ezio__> cristian mi risponde con delle scritte lol
<francesco__> ho aggiornato hp lip e si è fermato tutto
<ezio__> holden a me serve quello chè è più facile da istallare
<HoldenC> ezio__, buona fortuna
<cristian_c> ezio__, guarda che è più difficile, è il contrario
<francesco__> la versione instal lata è la seguente HPLIP-3.13.4 version was installed on 11-04-2013.
<cristian_c> ezio__, l'ha installato?
<ezio__> mi dice se voglio continuare o meno
<Ab3L> cristian_c: forse devo modificare qualcosa nell'autocompletition. sai qual è il file? .bashrc ?
<cristian_c> francesco__, quindi prima fungeva?
<francesco__> si
<cristian_c> Ab3L, non me ne intendo tanto, sul web si trova doc
<cristian_c> a sifficienza
<cristian_c> *sufficienza
<cristian_c> sull'autocompletion
<cristian_c> ezio__, continua
<ezio__> fatto
<cristian_c> francesco__, ma perché l'hai fatto?
<francesco__> ma non so come farla ripartire
<cristian_c> ezio__, è installato?
<francesco__> pensavo fosse necessario installarlo
<ezio__> penso di no perchè appaiono un sacco di failed an err
<ezio__> riprovo più tradi.... grazie chridstian!
<ezio__> vado
<ezio__> buona serata!
<cristian_c> francesco__, chi te l'ha suggerito?
<francesco__> nessuno
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> scienza infusa XD
<francesco__> cosa devo fare per far ripartire la mia stampante
<cristian_c> francesco__, disinstalla ciò che hai installato, ad esmepio
<cristian_c> *esempio
<francesco__> e come si fa???
<cristian_c> francesco__, spiega esattamente cos'hai fatto
<francesco__> la stampante ha smesso di funzionare il sistema di caricare hp lip e il lo installato pensando che il mancato funzionamento fosse dovuto alla mancata installazione
<cristian_c> francesco__, non ho capito niente
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> francesco__, come hai installato la nuova versione?
<francesco__> ho installato la nuova versione da terminale in automatico
<francesco__> ha fatto tutto da solo
<cristian_c> francesco__, quali comandi hai digitato?
<francesco__> putroppo non me lo ricordo
<cristian_c> francesco__, cerca di ricordarti
<cristian_c> altrimenti è difficile aiutarti
<francesco__> provo a disinstallare????
<francesco__> per qunato mi sforzi non ricordo
<cristian_c> francesco__, che cosa?
<cristian_c> francesco__, che versione di hplip hai installato?
<francesco__> HPLIP-3.13.4 version was installed on 11-04-2013.
<cristian_c> francesco__, controlla in synaptic
<francesco__> e dove lo trovo synaptic
<Ab3L> cristian_c: trovato. CTRL + R e inizi  a scrivere quello che ti ricordi della riga che ti serve. esci con le frecce (che copia il comando in shell)
<cristian_c> Ab3L, non lo sapevo
<cristian_c> ottimo
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> Ab3L, quindi non iniziava con quelle tre lettere
<cristian_c> francesco__, usi unity?
<francesco__> che cosà é unity????
<blahblahciao> ciao ragazzi ho scaricato la Distro 12.10 di Ubuntu.
<blahblahciao> come si fa a piazzarla su usb come Live?
<blahblahciao> sono su MacOSX
<HoldenC> blahblahciao, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<blahblahciao> uhm
<blahblahciao> è parecchio complicato
<blahblahciao> non ho mai usato Terminal.
<blahblahciao> c'è una via alternativa meno da smanettoni?
<cristian_c> !unity | francesco__
<ubot-it> francesco__: Unity è la UI di default da Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity è una shell per GNOME. Vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity. Per una esperienza simil-GNOME 2, vedi !notunity
<blahblahciao> mi spiego: ho un pc che voglio testare con la live di Linux Ubuntu, ma qui io uso il mac
<blahblahciao> quindi non voglio creare unità logiche sul mio mac etc.
<cristian_c> blahblahciao, c'è unaguida sul wiki italiano di ubuntu
<blahblahciao> potresti linkarmela, christian_c?
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> !mac
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'mac'
<cristian_c> lol
<blahblahciao> aahahah :D
<blahblahciao> qualcuno m'ha parlato di un programma apposito
<blahblahciao> uniqualcosa
<cristian_c> blahblahciao, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel
<cristian_c> !unetbootin | blahblahciao
<ubot-it> blahblahciao: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<cristian_c> blahblahciao, hai due guide adesso
<cristian_c> XD
<blahblahciao> :D LOL
<blahblahciao> grazie
<it-39> ciao
<NiKo|Resist> ciao ragazzi... ho un problema assillante....
<NiKo|Resist> http://pastebin.com/H7QNaY1b
<cristian_c> NiKo|Resist, spiega
<NiKo|Resist> up, ho pastato sul pastebin
<NiKo|Resist> manca una chiave GPG ... ma sconosco il come recuperarla... :D
<blahblahciao> scusate, ma con UNetBooting
<blahblahciao> mi installa il bootloader
<francesco__> ho disinstallato da software center e ora funziona ora provo a riavviare
<blahblahciao> sulla Chiavetta, non sul mac, vero?
<blahblahciao> io non voglio mettere linux sul mac ma su un pc
<cristian_c> blahblahciao, sulla pendrive
<blahblahciao> k
<cristian_c> blahblahciao, cosa c'entra il mac allora?
<cristian_c> XD
<blahblahciao> perchè il mio computer è un MacBook. ma ho un altro pc che voglio utilizzare come home dashboard con linux
<blahblahciao> ma il mac sempre mac deve restare
<cristian_c> blahblahciao, beh, va bene lo stesso
<cristian_c> unetbootin non si cura
<cristian_c> sul mac è installato soltanto il programma
<blahblahciao> "disk boot failure, insert system disk and press enter"
<blahblahciao> non funziona :(
<blahblahciao> eppure ho messo USB come primo device
<cristian_c> blahblahciao, sudo fdisk -l
<blahblahciao> eh???
<blahblahciao> :D
<cristian_c> digita il comando
<cristian_c> con la pendrive collegata
<blahblahciao> da dove
<cristian_c> su che sistema sei ora?
<blahblahciao> sul pc
<cristian_c> lol
<blahblahciao> cioè
<blahblahciao> ti scrivo dal mac
<cristian_c> mac os
<cristian_c> ?
<blahblahciao> ma la pennina è su pc
<cristian_c> ?
<blahblahciao> si: capiamoci
<blahblahciao> sto scrivendo da MacOSX
<blahblahciao> ma la pennina VA SUL PC
<cristian_c> quindi, da una parte hai mac os e dall'altra win
<cristian_c> giusto?
<blahblahciao> NO
<cristian_c> lol
<blahblahciao> ALLORA
<blahblahciao> ho il mac e mac rimane
<blahblahciao> POI ho il pc
<blahblahciao> con winzozz
<cristian_c> !maiuscolo | blahblahciao
<ubot-it> blahblahciao: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<blahblahciao> eh ok
<blahblahciao> cmq
<cristian_c> blahblahciao, che è quello che ho detto io
<blahblahciao> ho il pc con winzozz che voglio testare con linux live
<cristian_c> mac os da una parte (1° pc) e win dall'altra (secondo pc)
<blahblahciao> ho fatto con unetbootin la iso su pennina
<blahblahciao> ok si
<blahblahciao> perfetto
<blahblahciao> ecco
<HoldenC> !gpg | NiKo|Resist
<ubot-it> NiKo|Resist: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GnuPg | vedi anche !gpgerr
<cristian_c> !enter | blahblahciao
<ubot-it> blahblahciao: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<HoldenC> !gpgerr | NiKo|Resist
<ubot-it> NiKo|Resist: Se ricevi errori di chiave GPG dopo aver aggiunto dei repository personalizzati, identifica la chiave GPG che  restituisce l'errore ricevuto ( per esempio  437D05B5 ) ed esegui da terminale:  gpg --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <codice_chiaveGPG> && gpg --export --armor | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get  update
<blahblahciao> il pc ora ha come boot device la pennina usb, ma ciononostante mi dice Disk Boot Failure, insert system disk and press enter
<cristian_c> blahblahciao, che cos'hai fatto , precisamente?
<blahblahciao> ho scaricato la iso da torrent come dice sul sito. poi ho usato unetbootin per creare su pennina la versione Live. poi ho acceso il PC e sono entrato nel bios. ho impostato come unico boot device la pennina USB con dentro la distro
<blahblahciao> salvato, e riavviato.
<cristian_c> blahblahciao, hai controllato l'hash della iso?
<mariu> ci sei ancora?
<cristian_c> ?
<blahblahciao> da dove lo controllo?
<blahblahciao> cmq il torrent l'ho preso da questo sito
<cristian_c> !md5 | blahblahciao
<ubot-it> blahblahciao: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<blahblahciao> mi pare strano cmq che sia venuto giù male
<blahblahciao> ha scaricato velocemente, non ho interrotto il programma
<cristian_c> a volte succede
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> io ci metto un bel po'
<blahblahciao> io c'ho messo 15 min
<cristian_c> blahblahciao, controlla
<NiKo|Resist> ancora lo stesso errore... :S
<blahblahciao> christian_c mi dà il checksum crc32
<blahblahciao> non md5
<blahblahciao> non mi appare l'hash
<blahblahciao> il checksum crc32 me lo dà completato
<XAX> ragazzi potete darmi un link per caricare ubuntu 10.04 in inglese, meglio se torrent
<enzotib> XAX, 10.04 è vecchia
<cristian_c> XAX, guarda che fra non molti giorni scade il supporto alla 10.04
<enzotib> e la iso è sempre unica, la lingua la scegli durante l'installazione
<cristian_c> dell'ordine di una decina di giorni
<cristian_c> non conviene
<Valgio63> Ciao mibofra, rieccomi, ho provato a fare quello che ti avevo detto, ma manca l'opzione aggiorna da 11.10 a 11.10 come dal wiky. Quindi non ho fatto niente e sono sempre fermo.
<enzotib> da 11.10 a 11.10?
<Valgio63> Ciao enzotib, ho il mio ubuntu che quando parte rimane a schermo nero, no segnale video. Cercavo di ripristinarlo senza ripartire da zero!
<enzotib> e come ti è venuto in mente di risolvere con un aggiornamento alla stessa versione che già hai?
<Valgio63> come da qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Reinstallazione
<Valgio63> La signora chiama, la cena è pronta torno fra un po'
<XAX> cristian_ a me serve per <<In mancanza di una connessione ad internet, il pacchetto bcmwl-kernel-source può essere reperito nella cartella /pool/restricted/b/bcmwl del CD di installazione di Ubuntu.>>
<enzotib> Valgio63, ok, ma non è un aggiornamento
<XAX> enzotib
<enzotib> Valgio63, essenzialmente riusi le stesse partizioni, e se hai una home separata, quella rimane intatta, per il resto è equivalente ad una nuova installazione
<enzotib> XAX, cosa c'entra l'ultima cosa che hai detto con la 10.04?
<XAX> perchè quella che ho sull'altro pc è la 10.04... quindi io necessito del cd con la 10.04
<XAX> per poter <<In mancanza di una connessione ad internet, il pacchetto bcmwl-kernel-source può essere reperito nella cartella /pool/restricted/b/bcmwl del CD di installazione di Ubuntu.>>
<enzotib> XAX, http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/, anche se non ho capito
<XAX> enzo devo istallare i driver della scheda wirelles bradcom
<XAX> seguendo questa guida
<XAX> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<XAX> siccome io non posso farlo tramite connessione internet, devo per forza farlo da cd...
<enzotib> XAX, ok ok, ma fino a mo' come hai fatto con quel pc?
<XAX> zero... uso questo
<XAX> enzo sto scaricando l'immagine
<enzotib> e un cavo non ce l'hai? il pacchetto puoi anche scaricarlo con un altro pc invece di scaricare una intera iso
<XAX> vado a cena
<XAX> davvero?
<XAX> ci sentiamo dopo allora
<enzotib> ciao
<XAX> tornatoù
<XAX> enzotib ci sei?
<Valgio63> Rieccomi enzotib
<XAX> valgio, ora ci siamo noi ma non c'è lui
<XAX> xD
<Valgio63> LOL
<XAX> qualche santo che può darci una mano?
<Valgio63> Nel frattempo io ho pastato Xorg.0log :http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5708549/
<XAX> valgio te la sai cavare con linux=
<XAX> ?
<enzotib> eccolo
<enzotib> chi siete, cosa volete?
<XAX> grande enzo
<XAX> il pacchetto che mi serve è questo? http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/amd64/bcmwl-kernel-source/download ricordo che devo istallare il driver per la scheda wirelss su linux 10.4 x64
<Valgio63> E  syslog : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5708565/
<enzotib> XAX, e allora perché non lo scarichi?
<XAX> scaricato
<XAX> mo che devo fare? servono anche questi ? dkms.deb, patch.deb, fakeroot, e bcmwli.??
<enzotib> XAX, dove hai preso questa lista?
<XAX> da qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom+
<XAX> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<enzotib> XAX, e scarica pure quelli, allora
<XAX> si ma li sto scaricando a caso su internet.. non c'è una pagina su ubuntu dove sono in downloa
<XAX> ???
<enzotib> XAX, packages.ubuntu.com
<enzotib> li cerci per lucid e li scarichi
<XAX> ok
<Valgio63> Ciao enzotib ci siamo sentiti prima di cena, mi hai detto che imn pratica è come reinstallare, ma io non ho la home separata.se me la salvo da un'altra parte e poi dopo ce la rimetto?
<Valgio63> Se invece riuscissimo a fa ripartire la mia 11.10, che mi ci trovo così bene?
<XAX> enzo per esempio per "dkms.deb" non mi da alcun risultato
<enzotib> Valgio63, la home puoi tranquillamente salvarla, attenzione ai file nascosti però
<XAX> an ho trovato
<enzotib> Valgio63, per problemi di grafica non so aiutarti
<enzotib> XAX, non mettere .deb, solo il nome
<Valgio63> allora a chi rompo? a mibofra come un paio di settimane fa?
<XAX> enzo zero risultati per " bcmwli"
<snoopybbt> !help
<ubot-it> http://help.ubuntu-it.org
<Valgio63> mibofra, ci sei o sei solo un line?
<Valgio63> online!!!!
<enzotib> XAX, aspetta che guardo
<cristian_c> Valgio63, qual'è il problema?
<cristian_c> XAX, hai abilitato il componente restricted?
<Valgio63>  Ho ubuntu che , quando mi parte, arriva all'avvio della grafica, ma si blocca li con il segnale video assente
<XAX> cristian no...
<XAX> dove lo dovrei abilitare
<cristian_c> Valgio63, ah, si stacca dal onitor
<XAX> ??
<cristian_c> *monitor
<enzotib> XAX, mah, non sembra mai esistito quel pacchetto, prova a lasciarlo fuori
<cristian_c> XAX, da sorgenti software
<cristian_c> Valgio63, ma accade sempre?
<XAX> enzo ma  su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom lo cita testualmenet!
<Valgio63>  in effetti poi non va  avanti, cioè se provo a dare la passwrd alla cieca non fa niente, con ctrl+alt+canc si rebbotta
<cristian_c> XAX, probabilmente l'installazione del pacchetto restituiva errore perché non era abilitato il repository
<cristian_c> XAX, ed era anche scritto nella guida wiki
<Valgio63> sempre!!! solo se parto con nomodeset riesco ad arrivare alle tty,
<cristian_c> Valgio63, a me sembra che il m onitor sia proprio scollegato dal pc
<cristian_c> ma non fisicamente
<cristian_c> uhm
<XAX> quindi cristian ? cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> Valgio63, pensavo fosse una scritta del monitor non del pc
<cristian_c> XAX, abilita il componente restricted
<XAX> da dove?
<cristian_c> da sorgenti softwasre
<cristian_c> *software
<cristian> ragazzi quando scrivete uno nome scrivetelo bene se no arrivano messaggi ad altri
<Valgio63> infatti è euna scritta del monitor, è attaccato alla hdmi tramite la dvi della scheda.
<XAX> O_O dove sarebbe?
<cristian_c> cristian, lol
<snoopybbt> ciao, qualcuno mi può scrivere qualcosa includendo il mio nickname? devo vedere se funziona lo script per xchat che sto scrivendo...
<cristian_c> XAX, nel gestore aggiornamenti
<snoopybbt> basta anche "snoopybbt ciao"
<cristian_c> XAX, Impostazioni
<enzotib> snoopybbt,
<cristian_c> Valgio63, ci sono problemi con altri collegamenti?
<cristian_c> vga, ecc...
<cristian_c> senza adattatori
<XAX> cristian ma cosa c'entra?? io sto cercando quel pacchetto su inetrnmet
<cristian_c> ...
<Valgio63> in che senso? con windows xp va alla grande ed adesso viaggio con un alive
<Valgio63> una live!!
<cristian_c> XAX, ma hai detto di avere una minima connessione
<XAX> no
<XAX> di non averla minimamente
<cristian_c> Valgio63, è una prova
<Valgio63> tutto è nato dopo l'installazione dei driver nvidia courrent
<cristian_c> XAX, lol, avevi detto che apt-get funzava
<cristian_c> che la connessione non era decente, ma che l'avevi
<XAX> sto scaricando i pacchetti indicati su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom per poi portali nel pc con linux
<cristian_c> Valgio63, ecco, piano piano esce tutta la storia
<cristian_c> XAX, ah, ok
<XAX> tornando a noi
<cristian_c> pensavo avessi una minima connessione
<cristian_c> da quello che avevi scrittp prima
<XAX> chiarito ora
<XAX> cmq ho scaricato  bcmwl-kernel-source e dkms.deb, patch.deb, fakeroot,
<XAX> ma non trovo bcmwli.
<Valgio63> con mibofra un paio di settimane fa abbiamo purgato e reinstallato i nouveau, poi li abbiano configurati e riconfigurato xorg, e siamo arrivati fino a qui. prima mi si fermava alla schermata fucsia con i pallini tutti accesi
<mibofra> Valgio63, ci sono nuovamente :)
<Valgio63>  il tutto da una live tramite chroot
<Valgio63> ciao mibofra!!!
<cristian_c> XAX, prova ad installare gli altri
<mibofra_smart> Valgio63: sono qui
<XAX> come si fa?
<cristian_c> XAX, con gdebi, ad esepio
<cristian_c> ma ci sono altri modi anche
<cristian_c> *esempio
<snoopybbt> enzotib:  ancora, please :D
<XAX> se mi dici il più semplice e veloce
<enzotib> snoopybbt,
<cristian_c> XAX, hai scaricato anche bcmwl-kernel-source?
<XAX> si
<cristian_c> XAX, gdebi va bene
<XAX> sarebbe gdebi?
<cristian_c> XAX, lancialo da terminale
<cristian_c> XAX, allora fai così: sudo dpkg -i pacchetto.deb
<cristian_c> con il nome giusto
<XAX> okok
<cristian_c> con i deb che hai scaricato
<cristian_c> prima le dipendenze
<XAX> devo scrivere gdebi prima?
<cristian_c> poi bcmwl-kernel-source
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> comando diretto nel terminale
<XAX> ricapitolando prima sudo dpkg -i pacchetto.deb per tutti i pachetti
<XAX> e poi #bcmwl-kernel-source
<XAX> giusto?
<cristian_c> XAX, e poi sudo dpkg -i pacchetto.deb anche per quel pacchetto
<cristian_c> ogni volta cambia il nome
<mibofra_smart> Valgio63: vai in pv a questo nick
<cristian_c> XAX, a seconda del file scaricato
<Valgio63> ovvero scusa, sono un po' gnurant. cos'è pv?
<cristian_c> Valgio63, /query mibofra
<cristian_c> o quello che è
<mibofra_smart> messaggio privato XD
<XAX> ma cristo! perchè ora ubuntu non mi legge la chiavetta?
<cristian_c> lol
<mibofra_smart> cristian_c: no q mibofra_smart
<cristian_c> o quello che è <--- :D
<XAX> O ... ubuntu è frocio! fino a un'ora fa andava! ora non riconosce la chiavetta!
<cristian_c> lol
<XAX> cristian ci sentiamo un latro giorno! mi sta facendo innervosire!
<XAX> buona serata
<cristian_c> ok
<URUS> qualcuno mi dice come installare correttamente minidwep-gtk su ubuntu 12.04lts ?
<enzotib> URUS, e cos'è?
<Valgio63> Ehi c'è ancora qualcuno?
<Valgio63> C'è ancora qualcuno?
<Valgio63> Allora buonanotte a tutti.
#ubuntu-it 2014-04-07
<pinuz_> ciao buon :D un aiuto qualcuno
<pinuz_> chiedo magari qualcuno puo aiutarmi premetto uso ubuntu  14.04 xfce dopo un mio spegnimento  improvviso al nuovo avvio il file manager non mi riconosce piu vari dispositivi compresa chiavetta usb per la rete.
<pinuz_> mi dice un errore permesso negato quando  tento di aprirli please non vorrei buttare via tutto un aiuto qualcuno
<pinuz_> nessuno puo darmi una dritta
<pinuz_> sto cercando nel forum ma non so nemmeno cosa cercare un aiutino pleaze
<skyfox> salve, ho installato ubuntu server con fluxbox, ma noto di possedere una grafica molto vecchia. Qualcuno puo' indicarmi i pacchetti da installare per avere una grafica piu' nuova ?
<ExPBoy> pinuz_, 14.04 non è ancora supportato in quanto in sviluppo
<pinuz_> ok ke fare ExPBoy
<ExPBoy> !beta | pinuz_
<ubot-it> pinuz_: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<pinuz_> si sono anche   su  ubuntu +1 ma non mi rispondeva nessuno
<cristian_c> lol
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> mica è obbligatorio rispondere
<pinuz_> diciamo che se mi capitava sulla 13.  ExPBoy
<ExPBoy> s eti capitava sulla 13 ti si dava supporto
<pinuz_> lo so che non ci sono obblighi  a me serve per imparare  ExPBoy
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !beta | pinuz_
<ubot-it> pinuz_: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<pinuz_> dai cristian_c aiutino
<pinuz_> ExPBoy:  non sarei stato capace di risolvere nemmeno nella 13 ti ripeto sono alle prime armi
<ExPBoy> pinuz_, se sei alle prime armi perchè cominciare da una versione in sviluppo?
<ExPBoy> sarebbe come voler correre senza saper camminare
<Kappa> salve a tutti, nella versione 14.04 ci sarà il supporto per l'installazione su UEFI? Grazie per l'aiuto.
<ExPBoy> n'altro
<cristian_c> pinuz_, qui si da supporto ufficiale a ubuntu, per tutto il resto ci sono gli altri canali
<pinuz_> ho anche la 13 in un'altra partizione e ho avuto anche altre versioni dalla 10 11 12
<cristian_c> Kappa, c'è già nella 13.10
<Kappa> ok, grazie
<cristian_c> pinuz_, ok, allora prova con quelle
<ExPBoy> pinuz_, per essere alle prime armi....
<cristian_c> lol
<pinuz_> dai  che mi fanno male le ginocchia
<ExPBoy> e ma qui si da supporto pe rubuntu non supporto medico
<pinuz_> non so nemmeno cosa cercare nei forum un aiuto una dritta poi cerco di risolvere da me
<cristian_c> !chat | pinuz_
<ubot-it> pinuz_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pinuz_> a ok grazie pardo allora qui ho gia stufatio troppo
<pinuz_> pardon grazie = ExPBoy
<cristian_c> pinuz_, stufato o non stufato, la 14.04 non è ancora supportata
<pinuz_> cristian_c:  vengo a stufarti di la se ci sei
<cristian_c> aspetta l'uscita ufficiale
<pinuz_> ce lo gia da sei mesi aggiornato rifare tutto mi spiace capisci cristian_c
<pinuz_> sorry ExPBoy  ciao till next
<pinuz_> ciao cristian_c
<s1lv3r0> windows
<SDA> Salve, come posso settare/configurare il lettore di impronte digitali del mio notebook HP ENVY DV6 in ubuntu 13.10?
<cristian_c> SDA, ma tu sei domyos
<SDA> si
<cristian_c> lol
<SDA> come mi hai scoperto?! lol
<cristian_c> SDA, ma per l'audio hai seguito il link?
<SDA> si ma non ho risolto, preferisco sistemare prima la configurazione hardware e poi sistemare la parte software
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> SDA, askubuntu?
<SDA> si
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> SDA, apri un terminale
<SDA> ok aperto
<cristian_c> SDA, digita: lsusb  && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> SDA, risultato su pastebin
<SDA> cristian_c,http://paste.ubuntu.com/7216496/
<cristian_c>         |__ Port 1: Dev 3, If 0, Class=Vendor Specific Class, Driver=, 12M
<cristian_c> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 138a:0018 Validity Sensors, Inc. Fingerprint scanner
<SDA> ?
<cristian_c> SDA, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libfprint/+bug/827669
<SDA> ok devo fare?
<SDA> cosa*
<cristian_c> SDA, leggi
<cristian_c> SDA, ok, c'è anche questo: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=3486515
<SDA> cristian_c non capisco cosa devo fare
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> SDA, hai letto almeno al secondo link?
<SDA> si
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> SDA, fino a dove hai letto?
<SDA> fino alla fine della pagina, ma qui mi sembrano parlare arabo
<coony> ciao
<SDA> sono un newbie di linux
<cristian_c> SDA, usi unity?
<SDA> no, xfce
<cristian_c> !info libfprint0
<ubot-it> libfprint0 (source: libfprint): async fingerprint library of fprint project, shared libraries. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:0.5.0-6 (saucy), package size 142 kB, installed size 401 kB
<cristian_c> !info fprint-demo
<ubot-it> fprint-demo (source: fprint-demo): simple GTK+ testing libfprint's functions. In component universe, is extra. Version 20080303git-5ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 71 kB, installed size 304 kB
<cristian_c> !info libpam-fprint
<ubot-it> Package libpam-fprint does not exist in saucy
<cristian_c> !info gksupolkit
<ubot-it> Package gksupolkit does not exist in saucy
<cristian_c> !info gksu-polkit
<ubot-it> Package gksu-polkit does not exist in saucy
<coony> ho appena installa risolto backports-3.12-1 ma non ho risolto nulla.Voi consigliate di usare i backport di apt?
<cristian_c> SDA, installa i primi due pacchetti
<cristian_c> coony, in che modo?
<SDA> sudo libdprint?
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> SDA, libfprint0 e fprint-demo
<SDA> da dove li installo?
<cristian_c> SDA, da dove vuoi
<cristian_c> !pacchetti
<ubot-it> in Ubuntu tutto il sistema di installazione e aggiornamento è centralizzato: se vuoi davvero essere comodo non usare altri tools al di fuori di Synaptic, Ubuntu software center, kpackagekit e Update Manager (grafici) oppure apt-get o aptitude (da riga di comando). Vedi anche !synaptic, !adept, !apt, !aptitude, !deb
<coony> scusami cristian_c niente niente
<cristian_c> lol
<SDA> cristian_c, fprint-demo l'ho trovato nel software center ma l'altro no
<cristian_c> SDA, prova nel gestore pacchetti
<cristian_c> 13.10?
<cristian_c> SDA, libfprint
<SDA> cristian_c , http://imagebin.org/304233
<SDA> è gia installato?
<cristian_c> SDA, credo possa esserti utile fingerprint gui
<cristian_c> il problema è che non si trova nei repository di ubuntu
<cristian_c> !chat | SDA, andiamo di là
<ubot-it> SDA, andiamo di là: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<SDA> okok
<SDA> ci sono
<slyder> ciao a tutti
<slyder> qualcuno mi indica come effettuare l'avanzamento alla beta 14.04 da terminale?
<calimero82> buongiorno a tutti, ho installato lubuntu 13.10 nel portatile acer extensa 5620, soltanto che mi da un errore prima del caricamento del desktop; il portatile è collegato con un cavo vga ad un monitor esterno e ho collegato anche una tastiera usb e un mouse.Inoltre ad ogni riavvio il pc non salva le impostazioni del monitor da me fatte e devo ogni volta reimpostarlo  a 1024x768.Grazie
<calimero8282> buongiorno a tutti, ho installato lubuntu 13.10 nel portatile acer extensa 5620, soltanto che mi da un errore prima del caricamento del desktop; il portatile è collegato con un cavo vga ad un monitor esterno e ho collegato anche una tastiera usb e un mouse.Inoltre ad ogni riavvio il pc non salva le impostazioni del monitor da me fatte e devo ogni volta reimpostarlo  a 1024x768. Grazie
<Runciter> buonasera a los todos
<Runciter> nuovo giorno vecchi problemi
<krabador> ovvero?
<Runciter> domanda: come faccio a inserire un font di mio gradimento per tutto il sistema? Vorrei che mi appaia come testo del terminale, con i  nomi delle cartelle della scrivania e oltre. Che tutte le opzioni siano scritte con quel font ecc... Nello specifico gradirei calibri, ma anche un più banalissimo arial andrebbe benissimo
<Runciter> krabador, è fattibile?
<krabador> Runciter, che ubuntu hai?
<Runciter> krabador, 13.10
<krabador> la versione principale?
<Runciter> krabador, e devo dire che è una distro robusta, forse la migliore che abbia testato fino ad oggi
<Runciter> krabador, si, ubuntu desktop 32 13.10
<krabador> Runciter, guarda, la main non è proprio settata , di base, per fare questo tipo di modifiche
<krabador> Runciter, per i font, molti usano gnome-tweak-tool
<krabador> l'hai provato?
<Runciter> krabador, miseriaccia, ieri c'ho perso una serata...
<Runciter> krabador, va bene anche se ho unity?
<krabador> Runciter, si, è nel software center
<Runciter> krabador, provo al volo
<krabador> Runciter, o nel software center, e ti apparirà , alla ricerca gnome tweak tool come "Strumento di personalizzazione"
<krabador> oppure sudo apt-get install gnome-tweak-tool
<krabador> da terminale
<Runciter> krabador, scaricato
<krabador> bene, dagli un'occhiata
<Runciter> krabador, sono davanti all'interfaccia
<Runciter> krabador, Favoloso! grazie, mi hai isolto
<Runciter> krabador, risolto*
<krabador> Runciter, bene :D
<Runciter> krabador, Efficiente come sempre :D
<Runciter> Saluti alla comunità! A presto
<krabador> ciao :)
<akis24> sera
<calimero8282> salve a tutti
<calimero8282> non so perchè ma in ogni pc dove vado a installare lubuntu 13.10 mi da sempre problemi
<calimero8282> se qualcuno mi aiuti mi fa un favore
<calimero8282> ho installato lubuntu 13.10 nel portatile acer extensa 5620, soltanto che mi da un errore prima del caricamento del desktop; il portatile è collegato con un cavo vga ad un monitor esterno e ho collegato anche una tastiera usb e un mouse.Inoltre ad ogni riavvio il pc non salva le impostazioni del monitor da me fatte e devo ogni volta reimpostarlo  a 1024x768. Grazie
<silvietta> ciao, qualcuno sa dirmi dove posso trovare i driver wireless di windows per fare riconoscere la rete wi fi al mio pc con ubuntu?
<krabador> silvietta, il sito del produttore , nella media
<krabador> silvietta, che modello è ?
<silvietta> windows xp
<krabador> silvietta, no, la scheda.
<silvietta> mmm.. no allora sbaglio qualcosa o non so esprimermi. io sono solo che non riuscivo a fare riconoscere le reti senza fili e dopo tante ricerche e prove sono finita a scaricare un'applicazione che mi serve a fargli riconoscere le reti wi fi (mio pc ex windows xp le ha sempre rilevate correttamente) . scaricata questa applicazione ora mi chiede il driver.
<krabador> silvietta, con quale ubuntu?
<silvietta> sono andata nel terminale e ora so quale id ho, ma non trovo più l'elenco dei driver
<krabador> silvietta, con quale ubuntu?
<silvietta> ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS 32 bit
<krabador> silvietta, allora, apri il terminale e manda sudo lshw -C lan
<krabador> silvietta, poi copia ed incolla con pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | silvietta
<ubot-it> silvietta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<silvietta> allora, io ora non sono al pc per il quale mi chiede assistenza... so solo che l'altro giorno quando gli davo in put con la radice "sudo" lui mi chiedeva una password, o un nome.. devo registrarmi a qualcosa?
<silvietta> perchè ho già provato ad usare pastebin, mi sono  anche iscritta d un altro sito per usarlo, ma poi non mi ha dato alcun risultato.. non ce l'ho fatta
<silvietta> posso chiederti per favore cosa intendi per " postare in canale"?
<krabador> silvietta, se hai installato tu ubuntu, il comando sudo ti chiede la password di amministrazione, che si inserisce durante l'installazione
<silvietta> ah!!!!!!! quella!!!! ottimo, ok
<krabador> per pastebin non serve iscriversi da nessuna parte, segui in maniera ipnotica le istruzioni e non puoi sbagliarti
<silvietta> va bene. grazie
<silvietta> comunque incollo su pastebin il risultato e dopodichè?!
<krabador> !pastebin | silvietta
<ubot-it> silvietta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<silvietta> posso chiederti per favore cosa intendi per " postare in canale"?
<krabador> no, veramente, è coperto da segreto di stato
<silvietta> :-P
<krabador> se lo venissero a sapere non potrei piu' dire di dormire in un posto sicuro
<krabador> anzi , inizia a darmi del lei
<silvietta> daii.. già così mi si è aperto un secondo cervello da quando ho installato ubuntu..
<silvietta> alla faccia che era facile..è un mondo parallelo!!!
<krabador> è facile , se si parla di uso comune del sistema operativo, le cose si complicano, se qualcosa non funziona
<krabador> ma windows non è diverso , in questo contesto
<krabador> postare = scrivere in canale
<silvietta> sì ma io ignara di tutto ho installato ubuntu due mesi fa... dopo aver dovuto scoprire ABC ora mi manca questo ultimo tassello del wi fi..ho questo e poi basta, mi reputo soddisfatta
<krabador> silvietta, la lan cablata, funziona?
<silvietta> sì, se si intende che mi connetto con il cavo correttamente
<krabador> perfetto, torna qui con quel pc, e vediamo cosa si puo' fare la scheda wireless
<silvietta> ti chiedo solo più questa poi esco.. quindi uso pastebin, posto l'indirizzo che mi dice qui in questa chat e voi mi aiutate? o devo postarle in altri luoghi questo risultato?
<krabador> no
<krabador> torna qui
<krabador> riponi correttamente la tua domanda
<krabador> e riceverai indicazioni.
<silvietta> va bene, dai, faccio questo passo e poi mi riconnetto qui con idee e domande più chiare, spero di ribeccarti. comunque sia grazie molte per la disponibilità, grazie, ciao
<Ab3L> ciao. raga, ho fatto un upgrade di java da shell e ho ottenuto questa info: update-binfmts: warning: current package is oracle-java8, but binary format already installed by openjdk-6
<Ab3L> solo che non mi pare d'avere ancora openjdk (che penso sia quello di icedtea). Inoltre, quando avvio alcuni programmi java, mi viene consigliato di usare la versione java di sun. Ma a me pare che quella di oracle sia quella di sun, o mi sbaglio?
<cristian_c> Ab3L, icedtea è un plugin per il browser
<akis24> sera
<ricky_> ciao!
<krabador> salve
<Guest6418> sto installando ora ubuntu su un altro pc, come posso fare per formattare il disco?
<Guest6418> c'è qualcuno??
<krabador> Guest6418, in base a cosa vuoi fare
<krabador> puoi non aver bisogno di formattare
<ubuntu> lol a tutti ma domani esce ubuntu 14.04
<Guest6418> ok 😊 pero io vorrei formattare:)
<ubuntu> e per touch si
<Guest6418> se clicco "sostituisci windows 7 con ubuntu formatta?
<krabador> Guest59475, si lo fa
<krabador> pialla tutto e mette solo ubuntu
<krabador> per questo ti dicevo che non serve formattare, in base a quello che devi fare
<krabador> Guest59475, no
<Guest6418> vorrei rimuovere tutto quello che c era prima (windows compreso).. quindi??
<Guest59475> qualcuno mi da una mano perfavore
<krabador> Guest6418, ti ho risposto
<krabador> Guest6418, se selezioni "sostituisci windows" lui pialla tutto e mette solo ubuntu
<Guest6418> ok quindi per "pialla" intendi formatta giusto?? :)
<krabador> Guest59475, a quale problema?
<krabador> Guest6418, si
<Guest6418> grazie ciao :)
<krabador> Guest59475, a quale problema?
<Runciter> Salve, sono sempre io.
<Runciter> Ecco, tutto bene fatta eccezione una piccola cosetta
#ubuntu-it 2014-04-08
<francesco_> Buongiorno, vorrei non usare più window ho deciso di acquistare un portatile  senza sistema operativo incluso come faccio ad installare ubuntu?
<krabador> francesco_, scarichi semplicemente la ISO dal sito, lo masterizzi o fai una pendrive, e lo installi mandando il supporto di installazione al boot
<krabador> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> !ISO
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> !buongiorno | cristian_c
<ubot-it> cristian_c: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<bacillo> buongiorno
<bacillo> è possibile installare ubuntu su un portatile con windows 8?
<cristian_c> bacillo, con ottime probabilità, sì
<cristian_c> bacillo, ma sarebbe meglio prima provare in live
<bacillo> che significa in live?
<cristian_c> bacillo, che puoi provare il sistema senza installarlo sull'hard disk
<bacillo> come faccio?
<cristian_c> bacillo, hai già masterizzato il dvd?
<bacillo> no
<bacillo> non so da dove iniziare
<cristian_c> bacillo, inizia con lo scaricare la .iso di ubuntu
<cristian_c> !download
<ubot-it> download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<bacillo> grazie cristian a dopo
<cristian_c> bacillo, poi la masterizzi, previo controllo dell'integrità
<cristian_c> bacillo, ma sarebbe bene tu seguissi il wiki
<cristian_c> di ubuntu
<cristian_c> !wiki | bacillo
<ubot-it> bacillo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<bacillo> controllo integrità?
<cristian_c> !md5 | bacillo
<ubot-it> bacillo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<bacillo> ok
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<shadow91> ciao  mi e' apparso  un  messaggio  prima  del  login
<shadow91> [494] noveau E [ Ptherm] [0000:01:00.0] unhandlend intr 0x00000020
<jester-> shadow91: hai scheda grafica nvidia?
<akis24> giorno
<Uzzi> vi è mai capitato che su libreoffice, facendo stampa unione nelle etichette, vi faccia una pagina con 25 etichette uguali per ogni nominativo?
<miriammu> ciao a tutti
<miriammu> vorrei installare ubuntu sul netbook acer aspire one ao751h
<miriammu> cosa mi consigliate? ubuntu o kubuntu?
<krabador> miriammu, lubuntu
<krabador> miriammu, lubuntu.net
<krabador> è la piu' indicata per netbook
<krabador> miriammu, ma , visto che ci sei, aspetta la 14.04, che esce la settimana prissima
<miriammu> sono, diciamo così, un neofita. quindi se ho capito con la versione 14.04 è possibile che vada bene per i netbook?
<miriammu> ma la ver 14.04 è di ubuntu o lubuntu?
<krabador> miriammu, la 14.04 è la versione di ubuntu e sue derivate
<krabador> ma esce la settimana prossima, se intsalli adesso, avresti un sistema di ottobre
<miriammu> quindi installo sempre lubuntu.
<miriammu> ma se lo installo oggi e poi faccio l'agg sett prox?
<lubu80> signori buongiorno
<lubu80> ho un problema con 2 emulatori
<dimitri_> salve una domanda facila facile..... ho un  dell xps15z con 8 gb ram Core i7 ...mi da tanti problemi con 64 bit e ad ogni versione c'e' qualcosa che non va dalla 12.10 in poi.... installo la 12.04 32 bit ?
<krabador> dimitri_, prova la 13.10 64bit
<dimitri_> krabador, provate tutte le 64 bit
<dimitri_> anche la 14.04
<dimitri_> vanno tutte male c'e' sempre qualcosa che non va
<Runciter> Salve, domanda oziosa: ubuntu ha di default un interprete perl?
<Runciter> ubot-it, perl
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'perl'
<Runciter> ubot-it, interprete
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'interprete'
<Runciter> c'é nessuno?
<Puffo10> ciao
<Puffo10> ...ho da poco risistemato il grub..
<Puffo10> ...e nell'essere tutto apposto !!... ub.Studio và alla grande... Win8 idem...
<Puffo10> l'unico problema che mi ha dato ....è questo  :
<Puffo10> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7212699/
<Puffo10> ...qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano...e spiegarmi se è qualcosa da aggiustare... o posso passarci sopra ?"?"?
<URUS> come faccio a vedere su che canali iec si trova un utente ?
<gdlfotografie> ciao, c'è qualcuno che può darmi una mano con l'installazione di ubuntu?
<gaetano_> ciao
<gaetano_> mi sapete consigliare una versione di ubuntu da istallare su un notebook del 2002 ?
<gaetano_> ho gia scaricato lubuntu è da problemi
<gaetano_> ho scaricato mind
<gaetano_> è da problemi
<Guest20037> salve,potete aiutarmi?posso scaricare sul portatitle il sistema linux con ubuntu 12.04?
<jester-> Guest20037: cioè?
<Guest20037> cioè voglio cambiare il sistema operativo..e voglio mette linux
<Guest20037> ma mi domandavo se va bene sul portatile
<Guest20037> o se devo sceglie una versione diversa di ubuntu..tipo lubunto per esempio
<jester-> Guest20037: va bene. per la release dipende dalle caratteristiche del pc
<Guest20037> ok..quali caratteristiche per esempio?
<jester-> Guest20037: lubuntu o xubuntu selpre ubuntu è
<jester-> Guest20037: dalla cpu alla ram
<Guest20037> ok grazie mille! :)
<Guest20037> tu ce l hai sul fisso?
<jester-> Guest20037: anche
<jester-> Guest20037: xubuntu per pc scarsotti, lubuntu per p c sciancati
<Guest20037> io so sciancata....
<jester-> allora vai di lubuntu
<Guest20037> cioè..sciancato dalle mi parti è uno storpio
<jester-> il sistema è comune lubntu non usa reggitette e tanga col pizzo
<Guest20037> perfetto!
<jester-> Guest20037: se pc vecio ti serve la 32 bit (i386)
<Guest20037> ah si giusto!
<Guest20037> ma la versione 13.10 o quella 12.04?!?!
<Guest20037> lo so..sono pallosa..scusate..ma ignoro..e chi ignora deve imparà!
<jester-> Guest20037: 12.04
<Guest20037> grazie, molto gentile!
<jester-> se la cpu non ha supporto pae la successive non si installano
<Guest20037> ok ho capito com'è il mi computer..cpu intel corel 2 duo, 1.40 GHz- 795 MHz....ram 1 GB
<Guest20037> per cui penso vada bene 32 bit..pe st tranquilla
<gaetano_> ho un pc intel centrino pentium m dothan 1. ghz 1 gb ram
<gaetano_> va bene la versione 12 ???
<gaetano_> 12.04.4 ubunt
<gaetano_> ciao
<gaetano_> la versione di ubuntu 5.04
<gaetano_> puo' andare bene in sostituzione di windows xp
<gaetano_> su un notebook con processore 1. ghz intel pentium dothan
<jester-> gaetano_: 5.04? lol
<jester-> gaetano_: ti era stata consigliata lubuntu 12.04 32 bitti
<gaetano_> sisi...avevo un cd ke mi hanno regalato all uni in occasione di un linux day che non ho mai usato
<jester-> gaetano_: 05 = anno 2005
<Guest20037> dhe!a me mi tocca fallo tramite chiavetta usb
<gaetano_> esatto
<jester-> è scaduta da un secolo
<gaetano_> l ho avuto il primo anno di uni
<jester-> come dire metti winz 98
<gaetano_> cmq sto scaricando la 12
<Celletto> ciao non mi fa installare ubuntu su questo cd
<Celletto> provo sempre a aprire i bios e avviare trmite cd e non parte
<Celletto> devo provare con la usb??
<jester-> Celletto: non è che hai copiato la iso invece che scriverla?
<cybernova> tombola
<Celletto> io ho copiato sia la iso sia ho montato l'immagine e messo solo i file a parte
<Celletto> solo che non mi parte
<cybernova> !masterizzareiso | Celletto
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'masterizzareiso'
<cybernova> !masterizzare | Celletto
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'masterizzare'
<Celletto> ho anche masterizzato il cd con immagine iso ma nnt
<cybernova> Celletto, prova ad utilizzare una penna usb
<cybernova> !usbwin | Celletto
<ubot-it> Celletto: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<Celletto> eh ora provo con la usb.. magari non mi fa la lettura cd
<krabador> Celletto, sicuro di aver masterizzato bene il supporto ottico?
<juanito_> hello
<juanito_> ciao
<juanito_> qualcuno può darmi delle info per l'installazione di lubuntu su un vecchio pc?
<jester-> !installazione | juanito_
<ubot-it> juanito_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Sham_> Ciao sono Sham, nuovo di Ubuntu
<akis24> sera
<Sham_> non so se sono nel posto giusto, ma ho problemi col bluetooth
<jester-> !ciao | Sham_
<ubot-it> Sham_: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Sham_> Ciao jester
<Sham_> ho un netbook che nasce con Ubuntu 11.10 preinstallato, solo che fin da subito non sono riuscito a far funzionare il bluetooth
<jester-> Sham_: apri un teminale
<Sham_> rimaneva in ricerca e riprendeva il loop
<Sham_> certo
<jester-> Sham_: rfkill list
<Sham_> ci sono, incollo qui?
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Sham_> emmhhh... così,,,
<Sham_> 1 2 3 4 5 6  	  0: phy0: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: no 1: hci0: Bluetooth 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: no  Download as text
<Sham_> credo di no...
<Sham_> 0: phy0: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: no 1: hci0: Bluetooth 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: no
<Sham_> forse ho capito, ci riprovo
<Sham_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7222987/
<jester-> Sham_: il cellofono è un iphon?
<Sham_> no no
<jester-> Sham_: prova a installare blueman
<Sham_> in pratica volevo collegare un dispositivo audio, ma a quanto pare non riconosce neanche android
<Sham_> ho provato
<Sham_> ti spiego un secondo però
<Sham_> in ratica leggevo sul sito delproduttore
<Sham_> ASUS
<jester-> Sham_: allora mi sa che non è linux digeribile
<Sham_> e mi chiedeva di disinstallare e reinstallare il bluetooth
<Sham_> cosa che ho fatto
<jester-> installa blueman
<Sham_> ok
<Sham_> fatto
<jester-> riavvia
<Sham_> ok, l'unico problema è che sono su ubuntu adesso
<jester-> ???
<Sham_> quindi probabilmente non ritornerò in chat
<Sham_> mi vedrai sparire...
<Sham_> quindi vorrei almeno ringraziarti per il tempo dedicato
<jester-> sperando che funzi
<Sham_> Grazie per il momento, al limite ritorno qui
<Sham_> Ciao jester
<jester-> cià
<sham_> ciao sono sham
<sham_> problema bluetooth
<sham_> parlavo con jester poco fa
<sham_> ho riavviato il pc, ma blueman non trovo ne il dispositivo audio ne il cell android
<gian> Ciao, dopo aver installato ubuntu 13.10 su un portatile il wifi non funziona più
<gian> lanciando il comando lspci mi viene fuori questa scheda: Network controllerç Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN
<akis24> gian: provato da driver aggiuntivi per controllare se trova driver da installare
<gian> akis24, ho provato, ho installato i driver aggiuntivi e dopo aver riavviato non funziona niente, riandando in driver aggiuntivi non mi trovava nulla.
<akis24> gian: rfkill list e metti su pastebin il risultato
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<akis24> !broadcom | gian
<ubot-it> gian: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<gian> akis24, sono su un altro computer, c'è un altro modo?
<akis24> no
<akis24> gian:  comunque puoi seguire la guida per le broadcom
<spartacus_72> sera
<gaetano> come si scarica xbuntu 12 .04 con torrent ???
<krabador> !torrent
<ubot-it> Per scaricare la nuova versione di Ubuntu 13.10 Saucy Salamander è preferibile usare i torrent: "Ubuntu" http://releases.ubuntu.com/saucy/ | "Kubuntu" http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/13.10/release/ | Per sapere come usare i torrent: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Transmission
<krabador> !transmission
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'transmission'
<krabador> gaetano, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/12.04.4/release/xubuntu-12.04.4-desktop-i386.iso
<paolinux> ciao a tutti
<paolinux> qualcuno di voi usa una webcam philps pcvc740k?
<leon> salve, potrei fare una domanda?
<Guest42799> se qualcuno e disponibile
<Guest42799> ho avuto un problemino e sono un po in paranoia
<Guest42799> nessuno?
<Barba> Salve :)
<riccgava> ciao a tutti
<riccgava> ho un piccolo problema
<riccgava> qualcuno che mi dia una mano?
<krabador> se non chiedi non sai
<j1g3n> Ciao. Appunto se non esponi il problema non posso sapere se posso aiutarti. Io come gli altri.
<riccgava> ho installato ubuntu oggi.. la 13.10... aggiornamenti ecc.ecc... riavvio il pc per passarmi un paio di file
<riccgava> e windows non parte più
<riccgava> non mi da neanche un'opzione
<krabador> riccgava, hai uefi?
<j1g3n> Oppure hai piallato, e ti sarà sfuggito.
<riccgava> non lo so..
<riccgava> non credo comunque
<krabador> riccgava, non puoi chiedere aiuto senza informazioni specifiche
<riccgava> dimmi come faccio a saperlo e te lo dico
<krabador> riccgava, che pc?
<j1g3n> riccgava, scusa da ubuntu vedi la partizione ntfs di win?
<riccgava> acer aspire 5755g
<riccgava> ho provato a montare tutte le partizioni da dev1 a dev 5
<krabador> riccgava, l'installazione ha diverse opzioni, che non passano inosservate, ricordi se hai selezionato "installa a fianco a windows" ?
<riccgava> ma nessuna conteneva i file di windows come users o desktop
<riccgava> sisi... avevo windows 8
<riccgava> e ho partizionato
<j1g3n> Intanto il tuo pc ha Uefi
<riccgava> 50 GB + 5 swap o 10
<j1g3n> con win8 da errore. perche non l'avrai spento di fatto si iberna.
<riccgava> ok... per cui?
<j1g3n> Non puoi montare le partizioni. ma le dovresti vedere.
<krabador> riccgava, apri un terminale, manda sudo gparted e posta un'immagine
<j1g3n> Se vedi la partizione NTFS di windows della grandezza che dovrebbe avere
<krabador> !imagebin | riccgava
<ubot-it> riccgava: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> se non hai gparted installato, sudo apt-get install gparted && sudo gparted
<j1g3n> Sta attento ai poteri della supermucca.
<riccgava> eseguo e arrivo
<riccgava> penso di aver già capito
<riccgava> ho quasi 900 GB di disco non allocato
<krabador> !imagebin | riccgava
<ubot-it> riccgava: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<marcus_> ciao a tuttu
<riccgava> http://imageshack.com/a/img580/7740/fy3e.png
<riccgava> fatto
<lippo> ciao a tutti
<j1g3n> riccgava:
<j1g3n> riccgava: mi sa che avevo ragione, l'hai piallato..
<marcus_> se installo ubuntu 13.10 su un portatile abbastanza vecchio,come mi devo comportare con i driver?
<j1g3n> a meno che non dipenda da uefi. ma non credo
<riccgava> possibiltà di recupero
<riccgava> ?
<j1g3n> riccgava: sticazzi.
<lippo> posso chiedere cortesemente se vi è mai capitato con ubuntu 12.04 che si collega ai siti ma con estrema lentezza anche 5 minuti firefox sembra a posto
<j1g3n> marcus_: dipende i driver non sono un problema reale ormai. l'unico problema è se il pc è abbastanza performante per supportare ubuntu. dipende dalle specifiche hardware vai di xubuntu, o lubuntu.
<krabador> riccgava, se ti interessano i dati, puoi provare a fare una scansione dello spazio non allocato, ad un software di recupero dati
<riccgava> jlg3n: mmmh... provando a scaricare nuovamente windows 8.1 e provando a correggere l'errore che mi da
<riccgava> ?
<krabador> riccgava, come testdisk / photorec
<j1g3n> krabador: ci vorranno giorni e giorni.
<krabador> riccgava, altrimenti ripristina il computer tramite la partizione di ripristino
<j1g3n> sono sempre 900gb
<marcus_> penso non dovrebbe avere grossi problemi a farlo girare
<krabador> riccgava, e segui la guida uefi
<krabador> riccgava, per l'installazione
<j1g3n> marcus_: specifiche hw?
<krabador> !uefi | marcus_
<ubot-it> marcus_: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<riccgava> si ma il mio problema sono i dati
<krabador> marcus_, scusa
<lippo> qualcuno mi aiuta grazie
<krabador> lippo, chiedi
<riccgava> non tanto il resto
<krabador> !testdisk
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'testdisk'
<lippo> come dicevo con ubuntu 12.04 ci vogliono anche 5 minuti per collegarsi a qualsiasi sito
<krabador> lippo, con che hardware?
<lippo> vi è mai capitato?
<lippo> da che dipende?
<krabador> lippo, cpu/ram/scheda video
<marcus_> mmm.. 750 mb di ram se non erro
<j1g3n> marcus_: ah e menomale che doveva farcela.. vai di lubuntu
<krabador> marcus_, lubuntu è la piu' indicata
<lippo> 4 giga ram scheda video non ricordo ati
<lippo> forse
<gaetano> ragazzi se scarico con torrent ...xbuntu una volta arrivato ad istallazione completeta riavviare cosa succese ??
<krabador> lippo, ma forse ce l'hai un pc?
<marcus_> non ce la fa dici??
<lippo> che significa?
<krabador> marcus_, che cpu hai ?
<j1g3n> marcus_: non dico. non c'è la fa .
<lippo> quad
<j1g3n> lippo: sarà un problema del provider internet.
<marcus_> cavolo non ricordo, se non sbaglio poco meno di 1 gigahertz
<lippo> ma il problem a non è la configurazione il pc è nuovo
<lippo> ho fastweb
<lippo> è sempre andato bene
<j1g3n> lippo: come sei collegato alla rete? hai programmi di sharing aperti? utorrent per esempio?
<marcus_> ma anche con lubuntu dici che non ho problemi con i driver del wifi ad esempio??
<riccgava> jlg3n: hai ragione... testdisk potrebbe metterci anni
<krabador> marcus_, se la cpu non ha una caratteristica chiamata flag pae, puoi installare soltanto xubuntu 12.04
<lippo> ho formattato diversi sistemi 13.04,13,10 ma niente
<riccgava> meglio provare con il download di w8
<lippo> nessun programma aperto
<riccgava> porca troia
<lippo> 4 -5 min a collegamento è troppo
<marcus_> come faccio a sapere se ha la caratteristica flag pae??
<krabador> riccgava, se non te ne frega nulla dei tuoi dati, ancne 5 min sono troppi
<lippo> fastweb dice che per loro tutto è a posto
<j1g3n> krabador: solo xbuntu? Neanche Lubuntu?
<krabador> riccgava, hai la partizione di ripristino nel pc, ma se vuoi scaricare win8 libero di farlo
<riccgava> krabador, a me interessavano solo quelli
<j1g3n> krabador: questa mi mancava.
<krabador> j1g3n, lubuntu 12.04 non era lts perchè non era derivata ufficiale all'epoca, quindi si consiglia solo xubuntu 12.04
<krabador> a meno di non installare fake-pae
<riccgava> krabador: e avevo già windows 8 dall'altra parte ma il ripristino non mi va
<krabador> riccgava, hai provato la procedura di ripristino, con la selezione di tasti all'avvio?
<riccgava> krabador: sisi non posso nemmeno farlo partire in safe mode, schermata blu con la scelta fra Riprova o F8 per menù
<j1g3n> riccgava: no al boot
<riccgava> krabador: ma tutti e due sono in un loop che mi ricaricano quella pagina
<krabador> riccgava, no, il pc, ha una selezione di tasti per richiamare la partizione di ripristino
<krabador> non c'entra nulla il boot di win8
<riccgava> ok.. mmh non sapevo
<krabador> riccgava, guarda il manuale
<krabador> riccgava, o rivolgiti a personale specializzato
<j1g3n> riccgava: al boot, quando accendi il pc, prima ancora della schermata di selezione del sistema, dovrebbe dirti press esc per boot menu o F8 per ripristino
<j1g3n> qualcosa del genere.
<riccgava> neanche F8 va
<riccgava> quello stavo dicendo
<krabador> riccgava, negli acer si chiama D2D
<krabador> e spesso deve essere abilitato da bios
<riccgava> krabador, ora cerco
<krabador> deve essere abilitato da bios , per poter essere richiamato al boot con un tasto o selezione di tasti
<riccgava> alt-f10
<krabador> bravo, prova
<riccgava> grazie mille comunque vada
<riccgava> notte
<j1g3n> ciao
<j1g3n> comunque, va bene che è in beta ancora, ma questa 14.4 al momento beve troppa ram.
<krabador> j1g3n, tendono a sparare gli ultimissimi giorni, le grosse ottimizzazioni
<krabador> sebbene manca una settimana, non avere fretta
<krabador> anche se diciamo che dalla 13.10, hanno un po' alzato le reali caratteristiche minime
<j1g3n> krabador: Lo spero. Sono tornato ad ubuntu da poco. Per una questione di "comodità" arch e gentoo richiedevano troppa manutenzione. Quindi sono andato di beta. Ma con un i5 (sebbene di prima generazione) e 4 gb di ram con chrome aperto e 6 schede mi schizza al 40% la ram utilizzata.
<krabador> chrome beve
<krabador> parecchio
<j1g3n> krabador: lo so. Ma è troppo comodo. però con arch a parità di utilizzo non superavo mai il 25-30%
<j1g3n> Ovviamente non c'era Unity ma Gnome liscio.
<krabador> unity fino a quando avrà compiz, non sarà mai una piuma
<j1g3n> krabador: l'ho sottovalutato. Mi sto trovando veramente bene con unity. Che poi sia pesante, al momento con questo HW mi importa relativamente.
<j1g3n> La mia era solo una constatazione. Spero riescano ad ottimizzare. Fa sempre comodo.
<krabador> j1g3n, figurati. lavorano molto alla prossima release, fondamentalmente in questa hanno fatto giusto un make up
<krabador> di unity intendo.
<Runciter> krabador, ho scaricato il tar.gz di activePerl per ubuntu, procedura per una corretta installazione?
<barret> ciao a tutti
<j1g3n> krabador: si, ho letto un pò di roba in giro per il web.
<j1g3n> barret: ciao.
<krabador> salve barret
<krabador> Runciter, estrailo e vedi se ha un'installer
<krabador> se è un binario, basta che fai partire l'eseguibile
<Runciter> krabador, controllo
<krabador> Runciter, estrailo, e va nella cartella di estrazione, con il terminale
<barret> ho installato ubuntu e anche se ho scelto la lingua italiana è tutto in inglese, inoltre non riesco a connettermi con la chiavetta di alice, qualcuno sa consigliarmi?
<j1g3n> barret: perchè non ha scaricato i pacchetti lingua. Hai a disposizione una connessione oltre quella della chiavetta?
<barret> no
<j1g3n> Hai controllato se la chiavetta in questione è compatibile con Ubuntu?
<barret> come si fa?
<krabador> barret, inserisci la chiavetta , apri un terminale, manda lsusb ed incolla il contenuto su pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | barret
<ubot-it> barret: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Runciter> krabador,  si, ha un installer, ma quando do il comando mi segnala "Syntax error: redirection unexpected"
<krabador> Runciter, verifica di avere tutte le dipendenze richieste
<Runciter> krabador, perdona l'ignoranza, come faccio a controllare ciò?
<krabador> Runciter, sicuro di aver digitato correttamente?
<krabador> Runciter, non essendo un software dei repositories, devi consultare la documentazione ufficiale di quel software
<Runciter> krabador, ma Ubuntu non ha un interprete perl di default?
<krabador> Runciter, si,
<krabador> barret, se la chiavetta viene vista, puoi consultare poi terprete perl di default?
<krabador> * Sagitt_Mac è uscito (Remote host closed the connection)
<krabador> barret, scusa
<krabador> barret, se la chiavetta viene vista, puoi consultare questa  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/NetworkManager#Connessione_a_banda_larga_mobile
<krabador> Runciter, ubuntu 13.10 ?
<Runciter> krabador, proprio quello si
<Runciter> krabador, L'interprete activeperl è suggerito per un programma di pos tagging che si chiama TreeTagger
<barret> grazie
<Runciter> krabador, indi posso anche evitarmelo? Qual'è quello di default?
<krabador> Runciter, perl
<j1g3n> Bene ragazzi io stacco. Buona notte.
<Runciter> krabador, ovvio! :D
<Runciter> krabador, altra domandina prima di spulciarmi la guida ufficiale: come faccio a crearmi una variabile d'ambiente per questo TreeTagger?
<krabador> Runciter, manda sudo apt-cache search perl
<Runciter> krabador, cos'è tutto questo listato?
<krabador> Runciter, tutti i pacchetti con perl nel nome, disponibili, vedi quali possono fare al caso tuo
<Runciter> krabador, sono talmente tanti che per visualizzarli tutti devo aumentare il numero di persistenza delle righe del terminale...
<Runciter> krabador,  o con | more
<krabador> Runciter, http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/allpackages?format=txt.gz
<krabador> e te li vedi con calma
<krabador> Runciter, ubuntu software center che t'ha detto?
<Runciter> krabador, che ho installato perl...
<Runciter> krabador, by Larry Wall....
<Runciter> krabador, e per le variabili d'ambiente che mi dici?
<krabador> va editato /etc/bash.bashrc
<krabador> aggiungere la variabile,
<krabador> NOMEVAR=[percorsodirectory]
<krabador> subito sotto , export NOMEVAR
<Runciter> krabador, /etc/bash.bashrc non è una directory
<Runciter> krabador, con gedit?
<krabador> è ovvio che non è una directory, se va editato....
<Runciter> krabador, mi dice che non è esistente
<Runciter> krabador, sorry, adesso ci sono
<krabador> una volta salvata la modifica, puoi provare a vedere se va, con echo $NOMEVAR
<krabador> e deve apparire il percorso della variabile d'ambiente
<Runciter> krabador,  percorso directory va tra parentesi quadre?
<krabador> si
<Runciter> krabador,  ossia, nel mio caso: NOMEVAR = [/opt/TreeTagger/bin]
<Runciter> krabador,  eppoi: export NOMEVAR
<krabador> Runciter, io t'ho detto come aggiungerne una, ma molto probabilmente non serviva aggiungere una variabile
<krabador> per quello che devi fare
<krabador> Runciter, leggi la documentazione
<Runciter> krabador, d'accordo, grazie mille, sei sempre fin troppo disponibile. Alla prossima :D
<Runciter> Notte alla community
<krabador> ciao
<krabador> :)
<gaetano> ho scaricato xbuntu con un torrent messo sulla pendrive
<gaetano> ora cosa si fa ?? x istallarlo ??
<gaetano> possibile che è talmente difficile istallare xbuntu ??
<krabador> !installazione | gaetano
<ubot-it> gaetano: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> è difficile se non leggi nulla di quello che ti viene indicato
<krabador> gaetano, ma è molto possibile che il tuo notebook del 2002 non abbia il boot da pendrive
<gaetano> removible devices
<gaetano> e si avvia sempre xp
<krabador> nei pc datati puo' non essere possibile
<krabador> gaetano, sembri piu' giovane di questo pc
<gaetano> e quindi che bisogna fare ^^^??? ho scricato xbuntu 12.04
<gaetano> come faccio a istallarlo ??
<krabador> stai ripetendo le stesse domande da 2 giorni
<gaetano> e se non mi sapete spiegate
<krabador> gaetano, ti sappiamo mandare tranquillamente esaustiva documentazione, che tu
<krabador> non
<krabador> leggi
<krabador> è diverso
<krabador> !installazione | gaetano
<ubot-it> gaetano: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> !iso | gaetano
<ubot-it> gaetano: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<gaetano> prima mi avete consigliato di utilizzare xbuntu con un torrent
<gaetano> una volta messa sulla pendrive
<gaetano> ??
<krabador> io non posso parlare per quello che fanno gli altri, ma io ti ho mandato tipo 5 volte gli stessi link , che rispondono perfettamente alle domande
<krabador> gaetano, in pc datati il boot da usb è un problema, masterizza il cd
<gaetano> ma come si prende l' immagine iso di xbuntu 12.04?
<gaetano> ora è nel pennino
<gaetano> si puo' masterizzare
<gaetano> ?
<krabador> gaetano, il file che hai scaricato, "con il torrent" come da te detto prima
<krabador> è il file iso
<krabador> gaetano, come l'hai fatta la pendrive?
<gaetano> che significa?
<krabador> <gaetano> ho scaricato xbuntu con un torrent messo sulla pendrive
<krabador> sono io che ti chiedo che significa
<gaetano> ubuntu-12.04.4-desktop-i386.iso
<krabador> la conosco la iso, poi?
<gaetano> con questo programma: unetbootin-windows-585 (1).exe
<gaetano> l ho masterizzato nella pen drive
<krabador> solo i cd/dvd si masterizzano
<krabador> gaetano, rifai la penna con questa http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> e riprova
<gaetano> ora cn cd burner masterizzo questa iso ubuntu-12.04.4-desktop-i386.iso nel cd ??
<krabador> gaetano, funziona il lettore dvd/cd nel notebook?
<gaetano> si si... ma utilizzo il lettore di un altro notebook
<krabador> riprova a fare la pendrive con il link che ti ho segnalato
<gaetano> si sto scaricando usb installer
<krabador> prova da bios, usb_hdd e usb_fdd come opzioni boot
<krabador> se presenti
<krabador> se non riesce ad andare in nessun caso, masterizza la iso come indicato dalla guida
<gaetano> niente usb istallar non riconosce la iso
<gaetano> di torrent
<krabador> gaetano, allora, fai "apri file" ?
<gaetano> non mi fa scegliere come aprirlo
<gaetano> invece la 13 si è scaricata l' immagine
<gaetano> iso e riesco a metterlo sul cd
<krabador> ubuntu-12.04.4-desktop-i386.iso  ----  non è xubuntu
<krabador> se si chiama ubuntu
<gaetano> ma di ubuntu ho fatto gia il cd
<gaetano> e mi avete fatto scaricare xbunt
<gaetano> per il fatto del pae
<krabador> gaetano, appunto
<krabador> ma hai detto di avere ubuntu-12.04.4-desktop-i386.iso
<krabador> ce l'hai sta iso di xubuntu o no?
<gaetano> xubuntu-13.10-desktop-i386.iso
<krabador> gaetano, scusami, ma tu hai scaricato solo il file .torrent?
<gaetano> ho sia la iso che il file torrent gia nel pendrive
<krabador> li hai copiati dentro a secco?
<gaetano> nono
<gaetano> ho cd burner per le iso
<gaetano> e unetbootin-windows-585 (1).exe
<gaetano> per metterli nella pendrive
<krabador> serve comunque la iso di xubuntu, se vuoi fare correttamente la pendrive
<krabador> e devi usare il programma che ti ho segnalato
<gaetano> eh allora mi metto la 13 sul cd ? ok ?
<krabador> gaetano, torna quando non t'è passata la voglia di prendere in giro
<gaetano> figurati..se ho tutta questa voglia di prendere ingiro
<krabador> se vuoi provare ancora a fare una corretta pendrive con xubuntu 12.04, se l'hai mai scaricata, allora, usa http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> se non va in boot, fa il cd, sempre con la iso di xubuntu 12.04
<gaetano> okk
#ubuntu-it 2014-04-09
<akis24> giorno
<gian_> ciao a tutti, non riesco più ad installare nulla, anche se lancio il comando dpkg --configure -a, arrvato a DKMS install completed, rimane fermo e non va piu avanti
<cristian_c> gian_, che è successo?
<gian_> cristian_c: siccome non funzionava il wifi, ho installato e disinstallato vari pacchetti, ma da quando si era bloccato e ho spento forzatamente il notebook, non funziona piu il dpkg
<cristian_c> gian_, credo tu abbia fatto qualcosa che ha compromesso il sistema
<cristian_c> anche se non dico cosa, esattamrnte
<cristian_c> +e
<gian_> cristian_c: dici che conviene reinstallare??
<cristian_c> !ripristino | gian_
<ubot-it> gian_: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<cristian_c> *dici
<gian_> cristian_c: ok provo a ripristinare
<FLAVIANZA> Buongiorno, ho un problema in fase di istallazione, potete darmi un aiuto?
<lucangels> Buongiorno, qualcuno saprebbe dirmi come configurare manualmente da terminale la risoluzione dello schermo in 1600x1200, in quanto da impostazioni sistema/monitor ho 1920x1080 che andrebbe bene, ma trasla di un pezzetto lo schermo? Grazie (P.S.: Ho già installato il driver della scheda video, ma non cambia la situazione...)
<cristian_c> !aiuto | FLAVIANZA
<ubot-it> FLAVIANZA: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cristian_c> lucangels, portatile?
<FLAVIANZA> ho 2 hard disk sul PC ma istallato Ubuntu un disco non viene visto
<lucangels> no fisso, lenovo
<cristian_c> lucangels, non è che magari devi regolare il monitor?
<cristian_c> lucangels, se non sbaglio c'è un tasto dedicato
<cristian_c> FLAVIANZA, apri un terminale
<lucangels> magari... vorrei provare a forzare da terminale, ma anche se provo diversi comandi nei vari form, non mi funziona nulla...
<cristian_c> FLAVIANZA, interni?
<cristian_c> lucangels, che monitor è?
<FLAVIANZA> si confermo interni
<cristian_c> FLAVIANZA, digita: sudo fdisk -l
<lucangels> è un televisore 37 pollici collegato con cavo VGA
<cristian_c> FLAVIANZA, incolla il risultato su pastebin
<lucangels> lg37lh4000
<cristian_c> !paste | FLAVIANZA
<ubot-it> FLAVIANZA: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> bel tv XD
<lucangels> :-)
<cristian_c> lucangels, non puoi impostare l'osd tramite il telecomando del tv?
<cristian_c> lucangels, sicuro che sia la risoluzione adatta al tv? Quella di default, intendo...
<cristian_c> Risoluzione      1920 x 1080
<lucangels> si si, con il vecchio windows non ho mai avuto problemi... ora che da ieri è morto ho installato ubuntu, ma la risoluzione è la vecchia 1024x768 che sarebbe ottimizzata per un video 4:3...
<cristian_c> lucangels, hai controllato anche il dato sulla frequenza?
<cristian_c> lucangels, sul sito di lg vedo che la risoluzione indicata è 1920 x 1080
<lucangels> non la pubblica su "impostazioni monitor"... la risoluzione 1920x1080 andrebbe benissimo, ma trasla di un pezzo a destra e non vedo il tasto ubuntu di chiusura sessione...
<lucangels>  lspci -vvnn | iconv -t 'utf-8' -c  00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation 82Q35 Express DRAM Controller [8086:29b0] (rev 02) 	Subsystem: Lenovo Device [17aa:3038] 	Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx- 	Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ >SERR- <PERR- INTx- 	Latency: 0 	Capabilities: <access denied> 	Kernel drive
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> lucangels, in che senso 'non la pubblica'?
<cristian_c> lucangels, quale comando hai utilizzato (usa pastebin)?
<lucangels> evidenzia solo le risoluzioni, senza specificare la frequenza
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> lucangels, apri un terminale
<cristian_c> lucangels, ma intendi ubuntu?
<lucangels> il terminale dice: comando non trovato
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> lucangels, non ti ho indicato nessun comando
<cristian_c> -,-
<lucangels> da terminale ho scritto pastebin
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> lucangels, digita: xrandr -q
<cristian_c> e posta su pastebin
<lucangels> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1024 x 768, maximum 32767 x 32767 VGA1 connected primary 1024x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 1150mm x 650mm    1920x1080      60.0 +    1280x1024      60.0      1280x720       60.0      1024x768       60.0*     800x600        60.3      640x480        60.0     59.9      720x400        70.1   VIRTUAL1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<lucangels> la risoluzione che vorrei mettere e che so che funziona benissimo non mi appare...
<cristian_c> lucangels, su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | lucangels
<ubot-it> lucangels: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lucangels> scusa :-)
<lucangels>  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9 10  	  Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1024 x 768, maximum 32767 x 32767 VGA1 connected primary 1024x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 1150mm x 650mm    1920x1080      60.0 +    1280x1024      60.0      1280x720       60.0      1024x768       60.0*     800x600        60.3      640x480        60.0     59.9      720x400        70.1   VIRTUAL1 disconnected (normal left inverted right
<lucangels> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7225414/
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> lucangels, non postare gli output lunghi in chan. che non si capisce niente
<lucangels> sorry
<cristian_c>    1920x1080      60.0 +
<cristian_c> a me risulta esserci
<cristian_c>    1024x768       60.0*
<lucangels> si la risoluzione 1920x1080 è disponibile, ma trasla lo schermo di quattro centimetri e non riesco a vedere la parte nascosta alla fine dello schermo... In windows avevo lo stesso problema, ma con la risoluzione che su ubuntu non figura, 1600x1200 il problema era risolto
<cristian_c> lucangels, ah, quindi ti serve un'altra risoluzione?
<lucangels> si vorrei provare a metterne una forzando da terminale, ma non so come fare... e sempre terminale comunica la risoluzione massima maximum 32767 x 32767
<cristian_c> lucangels, scusa, ma allora perché sul siti se ne indica un'altra?
<lucangels> ???
<cristian_c> Risoluzione      1920 x 1080
<cristian_c> lucangels, sul sito di lg
<cristian_c> <lucangels> si vorrei provare a metterne una forzando da terminale, ma non so come fare... e sempre terminale comunica la risoluzione massima maximum 32767 x 32767
<cristian_c> mi sembra un'assurdità
<lucangels> lo so, ma con tale risoluzione mi manca un pezzo del desktop...
<cristian_c> *sito
<cristian_c> lucangels, secondo me, ti sei posto la domanda sbagliata
<cristian_c> lucangels, credo che la cosa vada risolta lato televisore
<cristian_c> osd e quant'altro
<lucangels> eppure con l'altro sistema operativo vedevo la risoluzione ed una volta impostata era tutto perfetto...
<cristian_c> ripeto, molto dipende dal lato televisore
<cristian_c> io avevo xubuntu leggermente spostato, ho premuto il tasto di configurazione automatica sul monitor e si è allineato da solo
<cristian_c> in quanto la risoluzione era giusta, ma era traslata la schermata
<lucangels> sto guardando lato osd del televisore... ma non trovo la possibilità di traslare la schermata, sono un po' rincitrullito :-)
<cristian_c> lucangels, il tv, tanto più quello ha la regolazione 'auto'
<akis24> lucangels: devi risolvere il problema dell'immagine spostata sul tv  usando l'opzione " auto "  per centrare lo schermo
<cristian_c> che è pure costoso penso
<lucangels> Avevi ragione!!! Grazie mille!!! Grazie all'OSD si è potuto spostare la schermata :-) Grazie ancora!!!
<akis24> cristian_c:  ha sempre ragione lol
<cristian_c> lol
<gian_> cristian_c: ho ripristinato, ma ho il problema del wifi che non va
<cristian_c> gian_, ok, almeno hai risolto un problema
<cristian_c> gian_, che wifi è?
<cristian_c> la solita broadcom?
<gian_> cristian_c: e un broadcom
<cristian_c> ma va?
<gian_> cristian_c: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN
<gian_> cristian_c: con windows funzionava
<cristian_c> gian_, anch'io ho bcm4311
<cristian_c> gian_, con la 12.04 funza sicuro. Hai provato?
<cristian_c> gian_, e hai seguito la guida sul wiki?
<gian_> cristian_c: mi dai il link per favore
<cristian_c> !brodcom | gian_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'brodcom'
<cristian_c> !broadcom | gian_
<ubot-it> gian_: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<gian_> cristian_c: quando vado in driver aggiuntivi non mi vede nulla
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> gian_, leggi la guida
<cristian_c> mi pare tu non lo abbia fatto
<FLAVIANZA> cristian_c scusa il ritardo, ho postato "Paste from FLAVIANZA at Wed, 9 Apr 2014 10:49:31 +0100"
<cristian_c> FLAVIANZA, hai copiato l'output del terminale su pastebin
<cristian_c> ?
<FLAVIANZA> si confermo
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> FLAVIANZA, posta in canale l'indirizzo al paste
<FLAVIANZA> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7225502/
<cristian_c> FLAVIANZA, posta una schermata di gparted
<cristian_c> FLAVIANZA, winz lo vede?
<FLAVIANZA> sono termini nuovi per me purtroppo
<cristian_c> FLAVIANZA, ho semplicemente chiesto se funza attacandolo su windows
<FLAVIANZA> si, su windows funzionava
<cristian_c> FLAVIANZA, anche adesso?
<FLAVIANZA> adesso non ho più windows, ma solo ubuntu quindi non posso testarlo
<cristian_c> FLAVIANZA, allora, come ho scritto prima, pota una schermata di gparted
<gian_> cristian_c: ho seguito la guida ma non ho risolto
<FLAVIANZA> mi segnala errore: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7225568/
<cristian_c> *posta
<cristian_c> FLAVIANZA, un'immagine, uno screenshot
<cristian_c> FLAVIANZA, non importa che lo lanci da terminale
<cristian_c> gian_, che hai fatto?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> gian_, con la 12.04 funza sicuro. Hai provato?
<gian_> cristian_c: funzionava con la 12.10
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> gian_, sempre seguendo la guida, giusto?
<gian_> cristian_c: si
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> gian_, quindi ha smesso di funzionare dalla 13.04?
<gian_> cristian_c: ho installato i pacchetti che mi diceva la guida
<cristian_c> gian_, hai seguito la stessa procedura?
<gian_> cristian_c: con la 13.04 non ho provato
<cristian_c> con la 13.10, allora
<cristian_c> gian_, hai seguito la stessa procedura?
<gian_> cristian_c: con la 12.10 non ho fatto nulla, ha funzionato da subito
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> gian_, sempre seguendo la guida, giusto?
<cristian_c> <gian_> cristian_c: si
<cristian_c> -,-
<FLAVIANZA> Passo.... al momento non vi faccio perdere altro tempo e io non sono tecnicamente  all'altezza.... vedo cosa posso fare ed eventualmente ci risentiamo. grazie
<emanuele> ciao, posso chiedere un cosiglio sull'installazione di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> !chiedi | emanuele
<ubot-it> emanuele: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<emanuele> ubuntu 13.10: dopo aver selezionato installa dentro windows espelle il cd e compare una schermata nera con scritte bianche ed espelle il cd. cosa puo essere?
<cristian_c> emanuele, immagino, wubi
<emanuele> si dopo aver provato ad installare ubuntu dentro windows
<lk111211> buonasera a tutti, scusa ho bisogno di un aiuto...io sul mio computer ho windows 7, vorrei installare ubuntu 13.10 senza disinstallare il precedente SO. Tutto bene fino a quando devo scegliere la partizione, li praticamente non mi rileva la partizione di windows e cerca di farmi formattere il disco
<lk111211> cine faccui?
<lk111211> faccio*
<john_________>  0 	  Ciao a tutti. Il problema è il seguente... dopo aver inserito il cd per l'installazione e averlo avviato, dopo che mi è stato chiesto se installarlo a provarlo e aver digitato "installa ubuntu all'interno di windows", dopo aver caricato per un attimo espelle il cd e compare una schermata nera con scritto:  acpid: exiting speech-dispatcher disabled: edit /etc/default/speech_dispatcher *asking alll remaining processes 
<john_________>  0 	  Ciao a tutti. Il problema è il seguente... dopo aver inserito il cd per l'installazione e averlo avviato, dopo che mi è stato chiesto se installarlo a provarlo e aver digitato "installa ubuntu all'interno di windows", dopo aver caricato per un attimo espelle il cd e compare una schermata nera con scritto:  acpid: exiting speech-dispatcher disabled: edit /etc/default/speech_dispatcher *asking alll remaining processes 
<j1g3n> Edita il file con Gedit, o Vim dando "yes" al posto di "no" alla voce RUN e prova
<menny>  0 	  Ciao a tutti. Il problema è il seguente... dopo aver inserito il cd per l'installazione e averlo avviato, dopo che mi è stato chiesto se installarlo a provarlo e aver digitato "installa ubuntu all'interno di windows", dopo aver caricato per un attimo espelle il cd e compare una schermata nera con scritto:  acpid: exiting speech-dispatcher disabled: edit /etc/default/speech_dispatcher *asking alll remaining processes to termi
<menny>  con esc compare la pagina di caricamento di ubuntu, ma rimane bloccato li. come potrei risolverlo?
<j1g3n> menny: non intasare ripetendo sempre la stessa domanda. se leggi bene ti ho già risposto.
<menny> scusami ma non ho visto... potresti fare copia incolla qui
<j1g3n> leggi sopra.
<menny> non c'è un sopra... quella che ho appena scrito è la prima parte della chat..
<menny> per quello non ho visto la risposta
<j1g3n> menny: Edita il file con Gedit, o Vim dando "yes" al posto di "no" alla voce RUN e prova
<krabador> non litigate :)
<krabador> è sconsigliabile "installare all'interno di windows"
<menny> perdonate, ma la familiarita con queste cose non è molta =( potresti spiegarmi un po cosa sono gedit o wim?
<krabador> menny, inserisci il cd al boot, ed esegui un 'installazione reale
<menny> a come fosse un programma o un gioco e non come se fosse un sistema operativo? quindi senza riavviare
<krabador> menny , installare dentro win , è sconsigliabile, hanno tagliato lo sviluppo del software che lo consente
<menny> ora ho capito... quindi lo dovrei installare al posto di windows? e non c'è modo di tenerli tutti e due?
<krabador> si
<krabador> lo mandi in boot, durante l'installazione ti verrà chiesto se affiancarlo, e alla fine avrai una schermata all'avvio che ti farà scegliere cosa usare
<krabador> di che PC parliamo?
<menny> e un portatile hp con windows 7 a 64 bit. comunque mi sembra che chieda solo se installarlo dentro windows cosi all'avvio si puo scegliere quale dei due sistemi usare o se installare ubuntu al posto di windows. xo magari mi sbaglio
<krabador> menny, devi mandare il supporto di installazione all'avvio del computer
<krabador> non dentro windows
<menny> ti dico piu o meno come faccio (e grazie della pazienza): allora metto il cd e riavvio, poi uso f9 e procedo utilizzando il dvd e quindi faccio partire l'installazione di ubuntu. alchè mi chiede se lo voglio provare o installare. Procedo con l'istallazione e devo scegliere tra metterlo dentro windows o al posto di windows, nel primo caso dice che mi farà scegliere all'avvio quale usare, nel secondo invece dice che perdero tutti i 
<krabador> OK
<krabador> allora non ti chiede se metterlo dentro ma a fianco
<menny> si ok... errore mio... però poi succede che rigetta il cd e riparte windows
<j1g3n> menny: Edita il file con Gedit, o Vim dando "yes" al posto di "no" alla voce RUN e prova
<menny> e come faccio?
<j1g3n> Prima di far partire l'installazione apri un terminale e digita sudo gedit /etc/default/speech-dispatcher
<menny> ok, come lo apro il terminale?
<j1g3n> Cerca la voce RUN
<krabador> menny, lo puoi fare solo se scegli "prova Ubuntu senza installare"
<krabador> e poi fai partire l'installazione
<j1g3n> oppure quando parte l'intallazione dai ctrl+alt+f2
<j1g3n> e al posto di gedit scrivi nano
<j1g3n> modifichi salvi
<j1g3n> e poi dai ctrl+alt+f1 e provi
<menny> quindi provo ubuntu senza installare, dentro ubuntu apro il terminale e digito sudo gedit /etc/default/speech-dispatcher e salvo ok?
<j1g3n> menny: no!
<j1g3n> apri il terminale digiti quella stringa e ti si aprirà un file di testo
<j1g3n> dentro il file di testo devi cercare la voce RUN
<j1g3n> che ha come attributo "no"
<j1g3n> Dopo di che cambi questo no in "yes"
<j1g3n> salvi e riprovi.
<menny> ok ci sono!!! grazie mille =)
<j1g3n> vedi se funge prima.
<menny> ora provo
<Malumore63> Ciao a tutti
<Malumore63> ho un problema di istallazione su un portatile toshiba satellite con xp
<j1g3n> Malumore63: sarebbe?
<Malumore63> mi chiede il pae......
<krabador> malumore, il processore non ha il flag PAE
<krabador> !pae
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pae'
<Malumore63> scusa per la domanda e quindi? come posso fare?
<krabador> quanta RAM hai?
<Malumore63> 504 con processore 1.80ghz
<Malumore63> è un vecchio portatile e vorrei istallare ubuntu per provarlo
<krabador> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/12.04.4/release/xubuntu-12.04.4-desktop-i386.iso
<krabador> scarica questo
<krabador> fa un CD
<krabador> o una pendrive
<krabador> la mandi in boot
<krabador> e puoi provarla o eseguire l'installazione
<Malumore63> ok ora lo scarico e ci provo
<krabador> Malumore63, con questo  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows fai la pendrive
<krabador> !iso | Malumore63
<ubot-it> Malumore63: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> e se segui questa fai il supporto ottico
<Malumore63> ora provo con l'iso che sto scaricando
<Nippon> Salve a tutti gli amici della chat
<Nippon> ho un problema fatto nell'ultimo aggiornamento su ubuntu 12.04LTS
<Nippon> alla fine dell' aggiornamento mi è apparso un messaggio
<Nippon> Scaricamento delle informazioni del repository non riuscito
<Nippon> qualcuno sa aiutarmi come risolvere il problema? Grazie
<krabador> Nippon, apri un terminale , manda sudo apt-get update , incolla in pastebin e manda qui il link
<krabador> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Nippon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7226159/
<krabador> hai messo dei PPA che ora non vanno
<krabador> rimuovili e ridà il comando
<Nippon> come faccio a risolvere?
<krabador> software-properties-gtk da terminale
<krabador> vai su "altro software"
<krabador> togli la spunta a tutto
<krabador> chiudi
<krabador> e mandi da terminale sudo apt-get update
<Nippon> proprio su tutto
<krabador> si
<krabador> i PPA possono dare solo problemi
<krabador> ma puoi lasciare le voci partner
<Nippon> oltre alle ppa la spunta era anche su altre funzione
<Nippon> anche se ho totlo la spunta sulle altre funzione oltre che alle ppa, il software si oggiornerà allo stesso modo?
<Nippon> grazie Krabador, per quesrto amo linux, perchè ci sono persone come voi che ogni giorno sono sempre disponibili per aiutare le persone che sono in difficoltà con il sistema operativo linux
<Malumore63> ciao krabador ho scaricato l'iso ed inserito nel toshiba è partita la schermata iniziale xubuntu parte la schermata di istallazione di prova o istallazione completa ma all'improvviso diventa tutto nero e sento solo la ventola girare ma non fa nulla più....
<Andrea1971> Ciao a tutti
<Andrea1971> ho appena installato per la prima volta Ubuntu :)
<Andrea1971> come si disinstalla un programma??
<Nippon> salv e a tutti gli amici
<Nippon> sto cercando una scheda grafica PCI Express x16 che funzioni con ubuntu
<Nippon> a poco prezzo visto che il mio desktop è un po datato, modelllo Dell Optplex 755
<Nippon> qualcuno sa darmi qualche consiglio? Grazie
<krabador> prendi una nVidia
<krabador> trovi le GT 2xx a 30/35 €
<Nippon> grazie
<gas75> salve vorrei inserire ubuntu nella ns azienda mi consigliate un programma free per gestione magazzino e fatturazione? ora stiamo usando danea sotto windows ma non sono sicure delle compatibilita'
<giaco> Salve a tutti ragazzi, avrei bisogno di un aiutino sulla segnalazione e risoluzione di un bug di xournal
<giaco> visto che per risolvere tale bug basterebbe aggiungere un link ad un svg vorrei già aggiungere la patch al bug su launchpad, in modo che il manutentore del pacchetto possa integrarla e basta senza tanti sbattimenti
<giaco> ma non ho idea di come fare
<krabador> !chat | giaco
<ubot-it> giaco: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<giaco> ok, scusatemi e grazie :)
<spartacus_72> sera
<spartacus_72> non riesco più ad avviare gparted,rimane in loop alla ricerca dei dispositi
<jester-> sera
<spartacus_72> sera jester-
<jester-> aiò spartacus_72
<spartacus_72> jester-, non mi si avviava gparted,rimaneva in loop alla ricerca dei dispositivi
<jester-> spartacus_72: reinstallato?
<spartacus_72> jester-, ho tolto una microsd ed è ripartito
<spartacus_72> jester-, come mai?
<jester-> era la sd a bottane
<spartacus_72> jester-, lol
<spartacus_72> jester-, però adesso se apro la cartella home non vedo la partizione dati che ho nel pc
<spartacus_72> jester-, mentre gparted la vede
<jester-> montala a mano
<jester-> anzi fai uno scandisk
<spartacus_72> jester-, forse è meglio
<spartacus_72> jester-, ieri un crash!!!
<jester->  che dev è
<spartacus_72> /dev/sda3   una ntfs
<jester-> sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda3
<spartacus_72> jester-, si,è smontata
<jester-> deve! essere smontata
<spartacus_72> jester-, il punto di mount?
<jester-> che centra il punto di mount con scadisco
<spartacus_72> jester-, è sempre smontata
<jester-> sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt
<spartacus_72> jester-, ok! thx
<peppe_> c'è nessuno?
<peppe_> cerco supporto qualcuno è cosi gentile da aiutarmi?
<jester-> !qualcuno | peppe_
<ubot-it> peppe_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<peppe_> scusate non sapevo come funzionasse, sono un idiota, comunque ho problemi di connessione con la mia rete wireless
<peppe_> mi chiede all'infinito la password come se la sbagliassi ma invece è corretta
<peppe_> io uso ubuntu 13.10 a 64 bit
<krabador> peppe_ che router hai?
<peppe_> ho un modem della netis
<jester-> peppe_: scheda wireless?
<peppe_> uso una usb wireless sempre della netis
<jester-> peppe_ la rere wifi la vede?
<jester-> rete*
<peppe_> ho anche il cdrom dei driver (che non so installare da ubuntu)
<peppe_> sisi la vede benissimo
<jester-> peppe_: sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<peppe_> con il cd inserito giusto?
<jester-> peppe_: no
<jester-> peppe_: sei connesso a cavo?
<jester-> devi essere connesso a internet
<peppe_> no uso il wireless il problema è che non entra bella rete
<jester-> peppe_: il cd della usb ha driver linux?
<peppe_> *nella
<peppe_> si ha una cartella linux
<jester-> peppe_: cosa c'è dentro
<peppe_> altre cartelle
<jester-> non c'è un file readme e install?
<peppe_> si c'è install
<jester-> aprilo e leggi
<peppe_> ma se lo apro appare could not load image 'install.exe'
<jester-> aprilo con gedti
<jester-> gedit
<peppe_> scusa l'ignoranza ma come si fa
<jester-> destro sul  file-->apricon
<peppe_> fatto
<jester-> che dice
<peppe_> è apparsa una nuova finestra che però si è oscurata
<jester-> peppe_: fai una cosa: entra nel rutter e togli la pass poi prova a vedere se connette
<peppe_> provo
<raffa71> ciao
<raffa71> ciao, non so bene come funziona e se posso fare subito una richiesta di aiuto... :(
<krabador> raffa71, chiedi
<jester-> !chiedi | raffa71
<ubot-it> raffa71: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<raffa71> scusate chiamata di lavoro sigh :(
<raffa71> sto per installare ubuntu su di un pc in ufficio (AMD sempron 3000+) e sono solo un po' dubbioso perchè non so se riusciro' ad installare la stampante e lo scanner molto vecchi
<raffa71> si tratta di una stampante IBM Infoprint 1332 e di uno Scanner kyocera FS1016MFP
<raffa71> ho cercato un po' in internet ma non trovo driver per questa stampante per ubuntu....
<raffa71> e sicneramente non so proprio come fare... :(
<raffa71> ok riformul domanda su di una riga come suggeritomi: mi sapete dire come fare o dove trovare istruzioni per installare una stampante IBM Infoprint 1332 e uno Scanner kyocera FS1016MFP su ubuntu ultima release? grazie!
<raffa71> ciao,  mi sapete dire come fare o dove trovare istruzioni per installare una stampante IBM Infoprint 1332 e uno Scanner kyocera FS1016MFP su ubuntu ultima release? grazie!
<jester-> raffa71: non sono rilevati?
<raffa71> ciao, non ho ancora provato
<raffa71> devo ancora installare ubuntu ma ho paura a farlo perchè mi serve quella vecchia stampante...
<raffa71> e non so se riusciro' ad installarla, non sono un utente esperto
<fturco> raffa71, puoi comunque provare se vengono riconosciuti tramite livecd
<raffa71> fturco, cos'è livecd?
<raffa71> fturco forse ho capito provo ubuntu senza installarlo e vedo se li riconosce... giusto?
<fturco> raffa71, il livecd è il cd di installazione di ubuntu. oltre ad installarlo su disco puoi anche scegliere di provarlo senza installarlo
<fturco> esatto
<raffa71> Ottimo, ma se poi non funziona che faccio?
<Dig> salve, ho visto che Ubuntu One verrà chiuso. Ci sarà o c'è già qualche altra applicazione che ci aiuterà a sincronizzare le cartelle sui cloud??
<chiedoAiuto> Ciao a tutt*!
<chiedoAiuto> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<chiedoAiuto> ho ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<krabador> chiedoAiuto, esponi il problema
<chiedoAiuto> grazie
<chiedoAiuto> innanzitutto ti dico del mio pc
<chiedoAiuto> ho un toshiba satellite C660D-101
<chiedoAiuto> AMD con 2048mb RAM
<fturco> raffa71, se non funziona puoi provare a tornare qui in chat, magari trovi qualcuno più esperto di me. ho provato a cercare i modelli di scanner e stampante che hai indicato ma non ho trovato niente di interessante...
<Nippon> salve a tutti
<chiedoAiuto> ho avuto un problema con lo stand-by perché l'ho lasciato scaricarsi senza attaccare il cavo ed è stato un giorno intero con ibernazione
<chiedoAiuto> da allora mi ha dato sempre problemi all'accensione
<Nippon> ho installato play on linux sul mio ubuntu
<raffa71> ok grazie mille
<fturco> raffa71, anzi scusa http://www.sane-project.org/sane-mfgs.html#Z-KYOCERA
<chiedoAiuto> dandomi un messaggio sullo schermo nero senza avviare il sistema operativo
<Nippon> purtroppo arrivo sulla scheramata " che versione di wine vorresti usare?"
<Nippon> posso selezionare solo System
<fturco> raffa71, dice "untested" comunque il backend sembra essere "avision"
<j1g3n> Nippon: hai installato wine?
<Nippon> si
<Nippon> mi appare la finestra e mi dice configura wine
<Nippon> e un'altra finestra Configurazione di Wine
<chiedoAiuto> ora dopo che ho riistallato ubuntu 12.04 LTS mi da lo stesso problema se prima di accendere il pc non accendo anche il router con internet. Da cosa può dipendere???
<j1g3n> chiedoAiuto:  se non posti il messaggio non possiamo capire.
<krabador> Nippon, ti conviene cercare informazioni nelle risorse dei software interessati, come wine e playonlinux
<raffa71> fturco, grazie ma per mia ignoranza non so cosa farci con quel link...
<Nippon> ho provato ma difficilemente riesco
<chiedoAiuto> innanzitutto ti dico del mio pc [19:35] <chiedoAiuto> ho un toshiba satellite C660D-101 [19:35] <chiedoAiuto> AMD con 2048mb RAM
<chiedoAiuto> ho avuto un problema con lo stand-by perché l'ho lasciato scaricarsi senza attaccare il cavo ed è stato un giorno intero con ibernazione
<Nippon> se per favore qualcuno sa come aiutarmi
<krabador> Nippon, sul loro sito ufficiale, e nel caso di wine , anche nel canale irc. che è #winehq
<j1g3n> chiedoAiuto: si avevamo letto. Chiedevo dell'errore che ti spunta in accensione.
<j1g3n> dici che ti da un erroe? che errore è?
<fturco> raffa71, è il sito del programma per gli scanner. dice semplicemente che lo scanner che possiedi non è stato ancora testato dagli sviluppatori
<chiedoAiuto> ho avuto un problema con lo stand-by perché l'ho lasciato scaricarsi senza attaccare il cavo ed è stato un giorno intero con ibernazione
<j1g3n> chiedoAiuto: abbiamo capito.
<chiedoAiuto> da allora mi ha dato sempre problemi all'accensione
<j1g3n> che problemi ti da?
<krabador> chiedoAiuto, problemi di che tipo ?
<j1g3n> se non sappiamo che errori da come facciamo ad aiutarti?
<roberto71> chiave sblocco
<raffa71> fturco, azz quindi come si fa ad usare un dispostitivo non testato?
<chiedoAiuto> non parte il sistema operativo
<chiedoAiuto> mi esce una schermata con un sacco di testp
<krabador> chiedoAiuto, si blocca?
<chiedoAiuto> si
<fturco> raffa71, se sei fortunato potrebbe anche funzionare. è tutto da verificare
<krabador> chiedoAiuto, in che punto preciso ?
<roberto71> non ricordo password
<raffa71> futrco, ma come si fa ad installare?
<chiedoAiuto> invece se apro il router e poi riaccendo il pc si apre normalmente e mi chiede solo quale versione di ubuntu avviare
<krabador> roberto71, chiedi a chi hai rubato il pc
<roberto71> che vuol dire è mio
<krabador> chiedoAiuto, "se apro il router" ?
<j1g3n> roberto71: se è davvero tuo, esiste un modo
<chiedoAiuto> si, se accendo la connessione si avvia normalmente, o quasi, mi chiede solo che versione avviare (se normale o provvisoria)
<roberto71> metto la password che ho impostato all'inizio e mi dice che non è quella
<krabador> roberto71, è case sensitive, devi stare attendo a maiuscole e minuscole
<roberto71> non mi fa installare da market
<roberto71> altrimenti funziona tutto
<fturco> raffa71, sul mio sistema il backend avision sembra essere attivato di default. probabilmente quindi non devi installare nulla
<krabador> chiedoAiuto, cerca di accendere normalmente il pc, al login premi ctrl alt f2, aprirà un terminale a tutto schermo, fa il login testuale, manda sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<fturco> raffa71, comunque è più facile da farsi che da dirsi. prova semplicemente da livecd e poi in caso torna qui
<roberto71> il login non me lo chiede va in automatico
<chiedoAiuto> scusami ma sono alle prime armi con ubuntu... cosa è il login testuale?
<krabador> chiedoAiuto, un login nel terminale, a tutto schermo
<chiedoAiuto> e poi devo inserire questo testo "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" ?
<krabador> si
<chiedoAiuto> ok, ci provo subito
<chiedoAiuto> e ti faccio sapere
<roberto71> c'è qualcuno
<roberto71> aiuto sblocco password
<j1g3n> krabador: ho letto ma non riesco a risponderti in pvt
<j1g3n> krabador: cmq ok.
<Nippon> ragazzi, ma quello che devo installare su playonlinux è lo stesso file che ho installato su windows
<Nippon> devo copiarlo e avviarlo con playonlinux?
<Nippon> o ne devo scaricare uno diverso con playonlinux?
<j1g3n> Stacco. Buona serata. A stanotte.
<chiedoAiuto> krabador, ho fatto come mi hai detto. ora devo riavviare e controllare se va anche senza rete internet?
<krabador> chiedoAiuto, si
<chiedoAiuto> ma da cosa può dipendere?
<krabador> chiedoAiuto, che risultato hai avuto dai comandi?
<chiedoAiuto> ora controllo se continua a darmi il problema. tra poco ti dirò
<krabador> ok
<chiedoAiuto> non si è risolto
<chiedoAiuto> krabador non si è risolto
<Nippon> qualcuno sa aiutarmi per playonlinux?
<krabador> Nippon, http://www.playonlinux.com/en/documentation.html
<krabador> chiedoAiuto, entra in modalità ripristino e fa il check della partizione di sistema
<chiedoAiuto> come lo faccio il check?
<krabador> chiedoAiuto, manda , un'immagine di dove si blocca, se non puoi postare correttamente i messaggi di errore che ti da il sistema
<Nippon> grazie,ma non c'è molto per CS5
<krabador> chiedoAiuto, scusami, da dove scrivi?
<chiedoAiuto> Roma
<krabador> chiedoAiuto, no, dicevo il pc :)
<chiedoAiuto> Toshiba satellite
<krabador> chiedoAiuto, è lo stesso da cui hai il problema?
<krabador> Nippon, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=421598
<chiedoAiuto> si purtroppo
<chiedoAiuto> però posso provare a scrivere con un altro pc, se serve.  lo chiedo in prestito ora?
<chiedoAiuto> ho fatto delle foto al messaggio di errore
<chiedoAiuto> ma non so come mandarle qui in chat
<chiedoAiuto> foto dal cellulare
<krabador> !imagebin | chiedoAiuto
<ubot-it> chiedoAiuto: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> chiedoAiuto, quando le hai fatte le foto?
<chiedoAiuto> provvedo ora :) grazie
<chiedoAiuto> poco fa
<krabador> Nippon, in ogni caso, realizza che wine e playonlinux non fanno partire tutto
<chiedoAiuto> krabador
<akis24> sera
<chiedoAiuto> ho incollato il link in pastebin.ubuntu
<chiedoAiuto> e ora?
<krabador> il link va incollato qui
<krabador> non in pastebin ubuntu
<chiedoAiuto> http://imagebin.org/304790 eccolo
<chiedoAiuto> ti mando anche l'altra. spero tu riesca a leggerci qualcosa! la schermata è un pò tagliata
<chiedoAiuto> http://imagebin.org/304791
<chiedoAiuto> krabador se non riesci a leggere posso provare a rifare foto
<krabador> chiedoAiuto, allora, è quello il momento del blocco?
<sham_> ciao tutti, sono sham, premetto che sono abbastanza nuovo di ubuntu e non riesco a risolvere un problema con il bluetooth
<sham_> anche dopo aver installato blueman.. non viene rilevato alcun dispositivo
<chiedoAiuto> krabador, da cosa può essere causato il blocco (che non si verifica se c'è il collegamento alla rete internet)???
<krabador> chiedoAiuto, ti ho chiesto prima, se le schermate sono relative perfettamente al momento del blocco
<chiedoAiuto> si
<chiedoAiuto> esce la schermata e si blocca
<krabador> chiedoAiuto, hai grub all'avvio§?
<chiedoAiuto> non saprei. cosa significa?
<krabador> chiedoAiuto, se hai grub, seleziona la seconda voce dall'alto, sotto "ubuntu" ed un kernel precedente all'ultimo disponibile,
<krabador> quanti sistemi operatvi hai in questo pc?
<chiedoAiuto> solo ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<chiedoAiuto> sto pensando possa essere un problema di hardware ... e forse non c'entra il sistema operativo, vero?
<krabador> chiedoAiuto, hai , all'accensione , una schermata con delle opzioni ?
<chiedoAiuto> solo dopo che ho dovuto chiudere il pc forzatamente dopo il blocco
<chiedoAiuto> il problema è nel collegamento ad internet. se c'è si carica normalmente. se non c'è esce schermata e blocco
<krabador> chiedoAiuto, allora, come ti dicevo, seleziona la voce sotto "ubuntu" , avrai una serie di opzioni di caricamento, e selezioni il kernel col numero esattamente piu' basso di quello che hai come ultimo
<krabador> chiedoAiuto, l'hai abbondantemente dett o
<chiedoAiuto> ok, scusa :P
<chiedoAiuto> quindi riavvio senza internet faccio causare il blocco poi spengo forzatamente e riaccendo, così mi dovrebbe dare il grub... o c'è un modo per arrivarci da qui ora?
<akis24> riavviare il pc ..
<chiedoAiuto> ok a dopo
<krabador> chiedoAiuto, riavvia il pc, e mettiti a premere shift , come un'ossesso
<krabador> bene
<sham_> ciao, qualche chance di far funzionare il bluetooth su ubuntu 11.10?
<krabador> sham_, usare una versione successiva
<krabador> visto che sono anni che non viene aggiornata
<sham_> dvvero!!!!
<krabador> assolutamente
<sham_> scusa sono nuovo del mondo ubuntu
<sham_> come si può fare ad ottenere una nuova versione?
<sham_> ho provato a controllare gli aggiornamenti e mi dice che ho l'ultimo!
<akis24> !download | sham_
<ubot-it> sham_: download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<krabador> sham_, praticmente la 11.10 non viene aggiornata da maggio 2013
<krabador> un bell'annetto
<krabador> sham_, adesso puoi scaricare la 13.10, ma se aspetti una settimana, il 17 aprile esce la 14.04
<krabador> nuova di pacca
<krabador> ed lts
<krabador> ovvero supportata 5 anni
<sham_> wooo, grazie della dritta krabador
<sham_> allora aspetto,
<sham_> buona serata
<krabador> sham_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<krabador> da uno sguardo qui
<krabador> sham_, scusami, per sicurezza, apri un terminale, manda cat /etc/lsb-release
<sham_> mi informo subito! grazie
<sham_> si
<krabador> ti dice correttamente la versione installata di ubuntu
<sham_> confermo 11.10
<krabador> sham_, perfetto allora è assolutamente da aggiornare
<sham_> giusta una domanda ancora
<krabador> e, già che ci sei, aspetta una settimana, non sarebbe il massimo mettere la 13.10 , da aggiornare tra una settimana
<sham_> certo
<sham_> ma sarò sicuro che la mia macchina lo supporterà?
<sham_> ho un laptop abbastanza recente, nativo con ubuntu 11.10
<sham_> 2gb ram
<sham_> asus x201e
<krabador> sham_, che cpu hai?
<sham_> controllo subito
<krabador> sham_, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<sham_> effettivamente molto meglio così :)
<sham_> Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 847 @ 1.10GHz
<sham_> piccoletta mi sa....
<krabador> non scavi le montagne, ma sufficiente
<krabador> sham_, in ogni caso puoi tranquillamente fare una pendrive usb , la mandi in boot, selezioni "prova ubuntu senza installare"
<krabador> e vedi come va
<sham_> fantastico! non ci avevo pensato! si ottimo
<sham_> fra unsa settimana lo faccio volare questo macinino, non dalla finestra spero
<krabador> no, va ancora bene
<sham_> krabador_, grazie mille per il tempo dedicato
<krabador> di niente
<sham_> ciao
<krabador> buon proseguimento
<mister> aiuto impostazioni adobe flash player ki puo aiutarmi?
<jester-> mister: che impostazioni
<mister> quelle del microfono e della webcam
<mister> escono  e non posso cliccarci sopraa
<jester-> destro sulla finestra falsh, sono tutte li
<mister> su dove?
<jester-> mister: mi sa che hai una cpu un po vecchia senza supporto sse2
<jester-> mister: sulla finestra dove vedi la clip flash
<mister> si
<mister> poi?
<krabador> mister, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<krabador> !pastebin | mister
<ubot-it> mister: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> e poi dovrebbe uscire la finistra impostazioni
<mister> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7228604/
<krabador> mister, forse ti sei sbagliato.
<mister> su cosa?
<jester-> <krabador> mister, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<krabador> sul pastebin
<mister> so a cosa serve
<krabador> è per i comandi
<mister> era per provare e far capire il problema
<mister> io apro il sito e mi esce impostazioni di adobe e li non posso cliccare su accetta o negas
<jester-> va bè ci abbiamo provato
<mister> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=498754
<mister> qui spiega i problema
<jester-> mister: allora sei a posto
<mister> ma non risolvono il problema o se no nn ho capito come risolverlo riuscireste ad aiutarmi?
<krabador> mister, per cpu non sse2, se è vero che hai capito di non avere una cpu con quelle istruzioni , segui  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<jester-> mister: se vai per i cazzi tuoi la vedo dura a parte lpora
<jester-> l'ora
<jester-> krabador: e forse ha gnas e icedtea installati e accavallati e non usa ff
<jester-> ma ci spiega a noi il problema che non sa risolvere
<krabador> mister, https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/50758594/libflashplayer.so   questa è l'ultima versione di flash per quelle cpu, inseriscila in base a come dice il topic che ti ho mandato
<krabador> mister, disinstalla , come segnala jester- , gnas ed icedtea
<mister> come disistallo gnas e icedtea
<mister> ?
<krabador> mister, tu li hai installati ?
<mister> no
<jester-> mister: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<jester-> fa vedere cosa risponde nel paste
<jester-> e anche cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep sse2
<mister> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7228628/
<mister> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7228629/
<jester-> mister: usi firefox o il cromo
<krabador> hai cpu sse2
#ubuntu-it 2014-04-10
<mister> di solito uso crohme maho provato anche con firefox e mi ha dato lo stesso problema
<jester-> mister: con ff il sito che hai incollato a me funzica
<mister> a me escono le impostazioni di adobe e non va
<jester-> se hai ubuntu e non il solito tarocco dovrebbe andare anche a te
<mister> http://www.adobe.com/support/documentation/it/flashplayer/help/images/privacy_it.gif
<mister> non mi lascia schiacciare questi
<jester-> madu
<mister> cosaa?
 * krabador help
<akis24> giorno
<michele_mi> ciao
<akis24> ciao
<michele_mi> mi servirebbe aiuto
<akis24> michele_mi: esponi il problema .. se possiamo aiutarti
<michele_mi> cosa devo fare?
<michele_mi> devo installare ubuntu su un mio vecchi portatile con xp,
<ExPBoy> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<ExPBoy> !requisiti
<ubot-it> requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<akis24> michele_mi: dovresti seguire la procedura di installazione e come scritto sopra verificare i requisiti del pc
<ExPBoy> se i requisiti bastano scegli di installare accanto a windows
<pindol> buona giornata!!
<michele_mi> ma vorrei usare esclusivamente ubuntu
<ExPBoy> male
<michele_mi> e formattare il mio pc
<ExPBoy> comunque nella guida c'è tutto
<pindol> qualcuno mi puo suggerire un buon programma per ubuntu per editare audio?
<ExPBoy> !audio
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio e http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio
<akis24> michele_mi: all'inizio lascia stare xp poi man mano se è il caso si toglie  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<michele_mi> audiacity
<akis24> !audacity | pindol
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'audacity'
<ExPBoy> lol
<akis24> e sticass
<pindol> akis24, grazie ora lo provo
<michele_mi> grazie delle info |akis24
<akis24> figurati michele_mi
<michele_mi> ho scaricato il software e
<ExPBoy> e....
<ExPBoy> non lo sapremo mai
<Giuseppe_> Buongiorno a tutti, sono un "neofita" di Linux e di Ubuntu e vorrei un aiuto per l'installazione
<akis24> !installazione | Giuseppe_
<ubot-it> Giuseppe_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Giuseppe_> Spiego il problema. Ho un vecchio computer (compaq nx9030) su cui c'è Windows XP e vorrei passare a Ubuntu. La prima domanda è: devo formattare il disco fisso prima di installare Ubuntu? Oppure si formatta automaticamente quando inserisco il CD d'installazione?
<akis24> Giuseppe_:  di solito consigliamo di installare accanto a windows almeno all'inizio e prima ancora consigliamo di verificare che da live funzioni tutto
<akis24> Giuseppe_: creati un disco live o una usb e prova che il sistema vada bene
<akis24> !requisiti | Giuseppe_
<ubot-it> Giuseppe_: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<Giuseppe_> Ieri sera ho fatto questo: mi sono scaricato Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS (versione della comunità) e l'ho masterizzato su un CD. Poi l'ho inserito all'avvio del computer. Il messaggio che mi ha dato è  "error “Kernel requires features not present on the CPU: PAE”"
<Giuseppe_> Da quello che ho capito il mio computer è troppo vecchio per far girare quella versione di Ubuntu. Che devo fare?
<akis24> Giuseppe_:  potresti provare con lubuntu o xubuntu che richiedono meno risorse  specie lubuntu
<Giuseppe_> Ho provato anche con Xubuntu 13.10. Stesso messaggio di errore. Che mi consigliate?
<akis24> Giuseppe_: se non sappiamo che errore come facciamo ...
<Giuseppe_> Questo messaggio: "error “Kernel requires features not present on the CPU: PAE”
<akis24> Giuseppe_:  leggi qui  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/FakePAE
<Giuseppe_> Ho capito. Ma allora potrei installare una vecchia versione di Ubuntu che il mio computer supporta? Se sì, dove la trovo, possibilmente in italiano?
<Giuseppe_> Dovrebbe essere Ubuntu 11.10. E' sicura?
<akis24> Giuseppe_: se leggi al link che ti ho postato è spiegato cosa installare e come farlo
<akis24> Giuseppe_: le vecchie versioni non sono piu' supportate
<Giuseppe_> scusa l'ignoranza: che vuol dire "supportate"?
<akis24> Giuseppe_:  vuol dire che le vecchie versioni non vengono piu' sviluppate e non hanno miglioramenti e neanche programmi aggiornati
<Giuseppe_> Va bene, quindi lascio perdere. Devo installare la versione "Fake PAE" che mi dici. Lo vedo un po' complicato
<Giuseppe_> però ci proverò
<akis24> esatto Giuseppe_
<Giuseppe_> Quindi Akis, comunque tu mi consigli Lubuntu al posto di Ubuntu, corretto?
<akis24> si esatto la versione 12.04 comunque
<Giuseppe_> Grazie. Con riferimento al collegamento che mi hai dato, ho qualche ultima domanda: 1) come si fa a non installare l'ambiente desktop?
<Giuseppe_> Dice inoltre "Il comando:  cat /proc/cpuinfo   non mostrerà pae nella riga dei flag per il processore.".    Dove lo vedo questo? Che cos'è la riga dei flag per il processore?
<akis24> Giuseppe_:  quello lo installerai dopo aver concluso la prima parte si tratta di dare qualche comando  i comanid si riferiscono  ovviamente al terminale per vedere le risposte del sistema
<akis24> comandi*
<Giuseppe_> Capisco. La finestra di terminale cos'è?
<akis24> Giuseppe_:  il terminale è una finestra che viene aperta sui sistemi linux per impartire comandi manuali di solito viene aperta con ctrl+alt+t
<Giuseppe_> grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<Giuseppe_> Ultima cosa e poi ti lascio
<Giuseppe_> il punto 2. dice "Verificare che adesso il comando:  cat /proc/cpuinfo  mostri il flag pae."    Cos'è questo "flag"? E come lo vedo?
<akis24> Giuseppe_:  si scrive il comando cat /proc/cpuinfo sul terminale  e avrai  il risultato  comunque avere il flag pae è una proprieta' della cpu
<akis24> Giuseppe_: in sostanza quell'installazione permette di simulare come avesse il flag pae la cpu
<akis24> Giuseppe_:  il pc che hai è vecchiotto quello è il problema vero ..
<Giuseppe_> lo so
<Giuseppe_> grazie mille. a presto!
<akis24> ciao
<eeebuntu> ciao a tutti! chi mi sa dire dove posso scaricare eeebuntu?
<akis24> eeebuntu:  e che sarebbe ?
<eeebuntu> una versione di ubuntu per eeepc della assus
<akis24> eeebuntu: entra su #ubuntu-it-chat
<barret> ciao a tutti, qualcuno sa come si scarica il pacchetto per la lingua
<krabador> barret, impostazioni  ----  lingua
<krabador> connesso ad internet
<barret> ok grazie
<nuovo> ciao a tutti
<nuovo> avrei bisogno di info riguardo all'installazione
<nuovo> via usb
<krabador> nuovo, qual è il problema?
<nuovo> sto scaricando il programma su una chiavetta usb
<nuovo> poi chiedevo
<nuovo> è sufficiente fare l'installazione da pc avviato
<cataldo> salve
<nuovo> o devo farlo partire direttamente da usb?
<nuovo> da pc spento intendo...
<cataldo> vorrei installare ubuntu su un tablet ma nn mi funziona la porta usb cosa posso fare
<cataldo> ciao nuovo io ho fatto la stessa cosa sul mio pc e lo installato prima su usb e poi ho installato ubuntu tramite biios
<nuovo> quindi devo entrare nel bios del pc
<nuovo> giusto
<krabador> nuovo, no, devi far partire la pendrive
<nuovo> ?
<nuovo> ok
<nuovo> sia quale sia il tasto per far partire il pc da usb
<nuovo> in caso di HP
<krabador> nuovo, in avvio puoi avere uno dei tasti , da f1 ad f10 che ti fanno apparire un menu delle periferiche di boot
<nuovo> una chiavetta da 1GB è sufficiente?
<krabador> nuovo, ci stai proprio a pelo
<cataldo> mi sembra di no minimo 4gb
<nuovo> ok provo
<krabador> nuovo, minimo 2
<krabador> cataldo, no
<nuovo> me lo sta scaricando direttametne sulla chiavetta
<ExPBoy> naaa 4gb?
<nuovo> vediamo se mi blocca o meno
<krabador> !tablet | cataldo
<ubot-it> cataldo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7 - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/scopri-ubuntu/ubuntu-touch
<ExPBoy> ma non devi scaricare su chiavetta
<nuovo> ma è piu' veloce di windows
<nuovo> su di un portatile
<nuovo> il mio è lentissimo
<nuovo> ho uno di quei mini pc
<ExPBoy> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<nuovo> insulsi
<nuovo> e lentissimi
<nuovo> spero migliori
<krabador> nuovo, se non hai il menu di boot , all'avvio del pc, devi modificare provvisoriamente la voce della prima periferica di boot
<cataldo> senti ubot il mio nn e un nexus però
<krabador> per far partire la chiave
<nuovo> ok
<krabador> cataldo, ubuntu non è disponibile per tutti i tablet
<cataldo> e come faccio a sapere se ba bene per il mio
<krabador> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<cataldo> grazie
<krabador> cataldo, è ufficialmente , per il momento, sviluppato per i nexus, sia tablet che smartphone
<krabador> gli altri sono portig
<krabador> porting
<krabador> sviluppati dalla comunità
<krabador> non direttamente da canonical
<cataldo> e quindi nn va bene per il mio  tablet
<j1g3n> cataldo: non è detto. Alcuni porting funzionano molto bene.
<cataldo> e come faccio  a capire quale va bene
<nuovo> se poi voglio tornare a windows posso farlo?
<nuovo> è complicato?
<krabador> cataldo, non hai letto il link?
<j1g3n> Che device hai?
<j1g3n> Vai su Xda a cercare
<cataldo> il primo ho il secondo
<krabador> nuovo, se installi a fianco di win, al boot avrai la schermata in cui ti verrà chiesto cosa caricare
<cataldo> a ok cmq il mio device e un audiola tab o17on
<cataldo> 0170n
<krabador> j1g3n, c'è una pagina ufficiale ben precisa da consultare, tutto il resto è offtopic
<krabador> cataldo, se non è nella lista dei devices, devi cercare altrove, e non si fa supporto qui
<j1g3n> cataldo: e dillo prima. non penso si possa fare proprio su quel tipo di tablet molto entry level.
<krabador> nuovo, una volta fatta la pendrive, puoi mandarla in boot, con la voce "prova ubuntu senza installare"
<cataldo> e dove dovrei chiedere
<krabador> cataldo, ti sono state date le informazioni ufficiali a riguardo
<krabador> tutto il resto è tua discrezione/rischio/pericolo
<cataldo> su cosa
<krabador> non se ne parla qui
<cataldo> chiedo scusa ho sbagliato discussione
<cataldo> mi potete dire la sezione giusta perfavore
<davyde> buongiorno gentaglia
<ExPBoy> ?
<davyde> ho un problema con una ati radeon HD 4500 che scalda tantissimo
<davyde> ubuntu 12.04 perche la 14 e la 13.10 vanno in kernel panic
<davyde> mi dicono di provare a mettere il kernel 3.14 perchè dal 3.13 hanno attivato il risparmia energia che dovrebbe aiutare la scheda in questione
<davyde> mi hanno dato questo link http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.14-trusty/ per scaricare le 3 parti per installare il nuovo kernel
<davyde> ora quali sono le 3 parti?
<cataldo> ok vedo se trovo altrove
<cataldo> grazie cmq
<j1g3n> davyde: che processore monti?
<j1g3n> e che tipo di installazione hai fatto? 32 o 64 bit?
<davyde> oddio è il portatile di un amico che al momento non ho sottomano
<davyde> 64 bit
<j1g3n> bene, da quella pagina scarica i 2 .deb generic per amd64. il primo linux-headers, il secondo linux-image
<davyde> ok
<davyde> non 3 parti mi pareva strano
<davyde> installo prima header e poi generic o il contrario?
<j1g3n> davyde: credo prima header poi generic.
<j1g3n> eventualmente dovesse darti errore fai il contrario
<krabador> davyde, con ubuntu, cambiare il kernel non è proprio cambiare una lampadina
<krabador> gli sviluppatori modificano coordinatamente diverse parti del sistema
<krabador> mettendo un kernel non ufficiale , puoi andare incontro a diversi problemi
<krabador> davyde, nel 3.14, iniziano a supportare meglio sul fronte energetico le ati che vanno con il driver opensource
<krabador> niente miracoli
<davyde> che consigli? driver ligacy? sono suppèortati fino al 3.4
<krabador> davyde, le ati hd 4xxx hanno l'ultimo driver che le supporta che non è piu' supportato in xorg
<krabador> davyde, sono ufficialmente supportate solo dal driver open
<krabador> che nell'ultimo anno e mezzo e migliorato tantissio
<krabador> *mo
<davyde> si ma la ventola del pc va a pallino finche si spegne il pc
<krabador> sebbene lts, ma la 12.04 è di 2 anni fa
<krabador> ed è completamente esente da questo punto di vista, degli sviluppi di 2 anni, su questo fronte
<krabador> che ci sono stati
<davyde> la 14 va in kernel panic..
<davyde> e pure la 13.10
<krabador> davyde, esce ufficialmente tra una settimana
<krabador> davyde, che hardware, per favore?
<davyde> è un portatile di un amico non ce l'ho qui.. ha voluto fare da solo e cerco di sistemarglielo via teamviewer per quanto possibile
<davyde> io sono su arch da un anno e ubuntu non lo ricordo molto bene
<krabador> davyde, fa tornare lui allora, qui in canale supporto
<krabador> davyde, dovresti allora sapere che su ubuntu non si possono, alla leggera, maneggiare componenti come il kernel
<krabador> specie se la versione ha 2 anni meno del kernel
<davyde> era per fare una prova al massimo ripartiva con il kernel vecchio da grub
<davyde> krabador, http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sony-VPCEA1S1E-2-13GHz-Windows-Premium/dp/B003FMSIL8
<spartacus_72> gpg --gen-key fallito,non è stato trovato alcun portachiavi segreto scrivibile,qualcuno ha un suggerimento?
<metril> Salve a tutti, ho appena scaricato l'iso di ubunto e vorrei installare il sistema su una chiave usb (dato che non ho un cd a disposizione) ma se seguo le istruzioni mi dicono di lanciare l'applicazione per l'installazione che ovviamnete non ho. Devo per forza prima creare un cd e lanciare ubunto da li oppure ho altre possibilità di installare direttamente da ambiente windows?
<krabador> metril, si deve fare il supporto di installazione
<krabador> o in cd/dvd
<krabador> seguendo questa
<krabador> !iso | metril
<ubot-it> metril: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> o in pendrive
<krabador> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> con questa
<metril> grazie mille
<krabador> di niente
<gvitamina> ciao abbiamo dei problemi di configurazione ubuntu con fastweb
<gvitamina> non riusciamo a connetterci
<krabador> gvitamina, come ti connetti, lan o wifi?
<gvitamina> quali parametri dobbiamo inserire
<gvitamina> lan
<krabador> gvitamina, assicurati , da network manager, che il dhcp sia attivo
<krabador> gvitamina, che ubuntu , scusami?
<gvitamina> 1204 Lts
<gvitamina> ora siamo in manuale lan con wind e va bene ma quando attivo fastweb non va sia manuale sia automatico
<gvitamina> dobbiamo passare a fastweb x nuovo contratto
<krabador> gvitamina, sicuro che sia attiva?
<gvitamina> si sui windows funziona
<krabador> gvitamina, potresti aver bisogno di inserire i dns, a mano , in network manager
<gvitamina> e dove li trovo i dns da inserire ?
<gvitamina> immagino non siano gli stessi della vecchia linea
<krabador> gvitamina,  85.18.200.200   89.97.140.140
<krabador> in network manager, nella connessione cablata
<krabador> nelle impostazioni manuali
<gvitamina> però l'indirizzo ip deve essere automatico
<krabador> gvitamina, si
<gvitamina> ma se metto manuale l'indirizzo ip lo devo mettere io
<gvitamina> o scrivo tutto o niente giusto ?
<krabador> gvitamina, seleziona "automatico (solo indirizzi) "
<gvitamina> domini di ricerca devo  mettere qualcosa ?
<krabador> nulla
<krabador> lascia stare tutto il quel modo
<gvitamina> ok provo grazie
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> che ne dite?
<sacarde> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=575239&p=4541454#p4541454
<krabador> gvitamina, va in impostazioni ipv6 e metti "ignora"
<salvo> salve
<salvo> mi servirebbe un'informazione veloce
<krabador> salvo, chiedi
<salvo> grazie
<salvo> stavo cercando la versione LTS di ubuntu gnome
<salvo> ma non riesco a trovare il link (o meglio il torrent)
<salvo> mi sta venendo il dubbio se esiste.....
<cristian_c> magari non è lts :D
<salvo> mmm... Di ubuntu desktop c'è la 12.04 LTS. Ma a me servirebbe con gnome
<krabador> salvo, all'epoca dell'ultima lts, ovvero aprile 2012, ubuntu gnome non era una derivata ufficiale
<salvo> capisco
<krabador> salvo, la settimana prossima, il 17, esce la 14.04, la prossima lts
<krabador> aspetta qualche giorno , ed avrai ubuntu gnome lts
<salvo> ok capito
<salvo> la mia alternativa era di cambiare desktopmanager in secondo momento dopo l'installazione
<salvo> krabador ti ringrazio tanto per l'informazione.
<krabador> salvo, quale desktopmanager vorresti mettere?
<fefuzzo> AIUTATEMI VI PREGO..ho appena installato ubuntu su una chiavetta usb da 16gb ed ora non mi parte piu windows..
<krabador> fefuzzo, se hai installato ubuntu in una chiavetta usb da 16gb, come hai fatto ad itaccare windows?
<salvo> altra domanda. Optavo per la LTS in quanto mi serviva la compatibilità con vecchie schede ATI. la nuova 14.04 sarà compatibile con le vecchie schede?
<fefuzzo> ho installato sia ubuntu che il grub sulla chiavetta stessa (vista come sdc)
<krabador> fefuzzo, come hai eseguito l'installazione?
<krabador> salvo, si
<krabador> salvo, le vecchie schede ati sono supportate dal driver opensource
<krabador> salvo, solo dalle radeon hd 5xxx in poi, si puo' usare il driver di amd
<fefuzzo> ma poi ho riavviato il  pc, tolto la chiavetta, credendo chewindows adesso si avviasse normalmente poiche sia il grub che ubuntu erano sulla chiavetta appena rimossa...ma windows non si avvia e mi appare una schermata nera con un errore in alto..
<salvo> capito. vedo come arrangirmi. ancora grazie.
<krabador> salvo, "vedo come arrangiarmi" chiedi
<krabador> salvo, anche nella 12.04 avresti avuto solo l'open per le vecchie schede ati
<krabador> fefuzzo, sicuro di aver installato grub nella pendrive?
<Nippon> ciao a tutti gli amici linuxiani
<fefuzzo> si,...allora io ho fatto cosi: creato una live di ubuntu su una chiavetta di ubuntu, poi ho riavviato il pc (impostando la chiavetta da bios come prima opzione di boot) e mi è apparsa la schermata viola di ubuntu, dove ho cliccato INSTALLA...è partita l'installazione, e quando mi chiedeva dove installarla, ho selezionato ALTRO, e da qui mi è apparsa la schermata del mio hard disk del pc (visto come sda) e la pendrive da 16 gb (u
<Nippon> sul linux devo installare dei file ma mi chiede di scegliere il comando in base alla versione di ubuntu
<fefuzzo> ho selezionato sdc1 (prima l'ho formattata in ext4 con journalign e impostata come root ("/") e nella parte bassa della schermata, dove mi veniva chiesto di installare il bootloader, ho selezionato sdc..
<krabador> Nippon, spiegati meglio
<Nippon> mi elenca diversi tipi di ubuntu: Precise version, Oneiric version, Natty version, Maverick version, Lucid version
<Nippon> come faccio a capire di quale di questi fa parte il mio ubuntu?
<krabador> Nippon, se il software è nel software center, non devi fare nulla di tutto cio'
<krabador> Nippon, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases
<cristian_c> !rilasci
<ubot-it> Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetto/rilasci
<krabador> Nippon, manda il link dove ti viene richiesto quello che dici
<Nippon> mi appare un messaggio del genere: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7231548/
<cristian_c> Nippon, da dove proviene quel testo?
<krabador> Nippon, manda il link del software
<Nippon> http://www.playonlinux.com/en/download.html
<Nippon> poi clicca su ubuntu e appare il testo
<cristian_c> Nippon, se non sbaglio, playonlinux è presente nei repository ufficiali di ubuntu
<cristian_c> senza ricorrere a repository o siti esterni
<Nippon> come repository ufficiale intendiUbuntu software center?
<cristian_c> !repository | Nippon
<ubot-it> Nippon: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<cristian_c> fefuzzo, manda una schermata di gparted in live
<cristian_c> *manda
<fefuzzo> allora un attimo che entro in live e la mando..
<Nippon> e cosa devo fare, io non so neanche cosa siano i repisitory
<Nippon> quanto è complicato questo linux :-(
<cristian_c> Nippon, i repository sono archivi di pacchetti
<cristian_c> che a differenza di windows permettono l'installazione sicura di molti software
<cristian_c> Nippon, senza doverli andare a cercare in giro per il web
<Nippon> grazie, ifatti io già mi sono perso
<krabador> Nippon, che ubuntu hai?
<cristian_c> Nippon, considera i repository come un google play o apple store, ma per pc desktop
<Nippon> volevo saepre cosa devo installare sul link
<Nippon> 12.04LTS
<cristian_c> Nippon, niente
<cristian_c> Nippon, cerca il software di tuo interesse nel software center
<cristian_c> è fatto apposta
<salvo> grazie, io vado. Buon proseguimento.
<Nippon> cristian, gia installato, hai visto i link?
<Nippon> se clicco su ubuntu, mi appare il deb
<krabador> Nippon, prima di cercare un software in giro
<krabador> Nippon, cercalo nel software center
<krabador> Nippon,  playonlinux (4.0.14-1) [multiverse] front-end for Wine
<krabador> è presente in software center
<cristian_c> !info playonlinux
<ubot-it> playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.2.1-1 (saucy), package size 1578 kB, installed size 3954 kB
<Nippon> già installato
<Nippon> ma mi dice che c'è una versione più aggirnata
<krabador> puoi installarlo da li, oppure con sudo apt-get install playonlinux
<krabador> Nippon, dove te lo dice, il software quando lo lanci?
<Nippon> già installato tramite il software center
<Nippon> scusa, non ho capito la domanda
<max975> buonasera c e qualcuno che mi aiuta
<krabador> Nippon, ti dice che c'è una versione successiva quando lo lanci?
<saltabecca> sera
<max975> oggi ho installato ubuntu l'ultima versione ma non mi funziona
<krabador> "ma non mi funziona" ovvero?
<Nippon> si
<max975> non funziona il mous e la connessione e non riesco a fare nulla
<krabador> Nippon, allora, le versioni di molti software, nei repositories ubuntu, non vengono aggiornati fino all'uscita della versione successiva di ubuntu
<Nippon> quindi non posso aggiornare
<max975> qualcuno che mi aiuti
<krabador> max975, in che pc?
<cristian_c> max975, son due problemi diversi
<max975> krabador un xp
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | max975
<ubot-it> max975: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<krabador> max975, il pc, l'hardware
<max975> e un hp pavillion
<krabador> Nippon, a meno che non installi a mano l'ultima versione, e potresti avere problemi con le dipendenze
<Nippon> parliamo di ultima versione di linux?
<krabador> Nippon, sveglia
<krabador> Nippon, sto parlando del software
<Nippon> ok, vado a prendere un caffè
<Nippon> adesso ho capito
<krabador> Nippon, non ho finito
<Nippon> allora meglio lasciare la versione che ho
<krabador> ma se a te va bene cosi'
<krabador> puoi fare la tua scelta
<Nippon> dimmi pure
<max975> qualcuno puo' aiutarmi
<krabador> max975, cpu / ram /scheda video
<Nippon> volevo farti un ultima domanda se posso
<max975> krabador ora vedo
<krabador> Nippon, nel tuo caso, nel sito di playonlinux, quantomeno per precise, la 12.04, puoi installare il loro ppa
<fefuzzo> ecco gli screen del mio gparted
<fefuzzo> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/gc7wl4fn62idlie/qWAwCNy9Kq
<Nippon> cos'è il ppa?
<Nippon> come si fa?
<krabador> Nippon, che sebbene playonlinux, è un software abbastanza curato, e con uno sviluppo costante, ma è sconsigliato, l'utilizzo dei ppa , a prescinder
<krabador> visto che , se non sono curati, possono dare problemi
<Nippon> ok, grazie, allora lascio predere
<Nippon> il file che devo installare con la macchina visrtuale playonlinux è quello che ho scaricato per windows .exe?
<Nippon> quello che ho installato sul pc che va con Windows? D
<krabador> Nippon, playonlinux non è una macchina virtuale
<Nippon> un programma
<krabador> Nippon, quale?
<max975> krabador 1giga di ram scheda geforce fx 5500
<Nippon> ho playonlinux, adesso devo installare photoshop CS5. Devo usare il file che ho installato sul pc con windows?
<krabador> ah, eri tu il tizio di cs5
<max975> krabador amd  athlon 64 processor
<Nippon> :-D
<krabador> Nippon, puoi provare questo http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=421598
<cristian_c> fefuzzo, hai molte partizioni ntfs
<krabador> e te l'ho già mandato
<krabador> ieri
<Nippon> esattamente, mi hai sgamato
<cristian_c> una di queste potrebbe avere problemi
<krabador> fefuzzo, quando cerchi di far partire windows, descrivi tutto quello che succede dall'accensione
<Nippon> ok, questo è più chiaro grazie. Ma sicuramente riornerò a farti visita ;-)
<fefuzzo> le partizioni ntfs sono quelle che avevo in windows..
<max975> ok nessuno che mi aiuti
<max975> vi ringrazio
<krabador> Nippon, ti è stato anche detto che ti conviene consultare la loro documentazione
<krabador> e di wine c'è un canale irc
<krabador> #winehq
<fefuzzo> ma c'è un modo di ripristinare il bootloader di windows in modo "indolore"??
<krabador> max975, non devi avere fretta
<krabador> max975, qui c'è gente con 2 mani
<Nippon> ormai sei il mio preferito ;-)
<max975> ok voglio solo capire come disinstallare ho fatto l'installazione con chiavetta
<krabador> max975, prima hai detto che volevi risolvere il problema
<fabri1> avrei bisogno di aiuto al boot da chiavetta !
<krabador> Nippon, addio
<Nippon> ;-D, a presto e grazie
<krabador> fabri1, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<max975> il pc purtroppo non e mio ma di mio suocero poi essendo che ci sono problemi e meglio che lo tolgo
<krabador> max975, decidi cosa vuoi fare
<krabador> max975, che versione hai installato?
<max975> 13.10
<fabri1> già fatto è che il pc non parte mi da messaggio di errore che non capisco
<krabador> max975, quando carichi, al momento di effettuare il login
<fabri1> il pc è un qosimo toshiba f10
<krabador> max975, manda ctrl alt f1, fai il login, e mandi sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<fabri1> ho caricato una utiliy per fareil boot da usb perchè il bios nonlo permetteva
<max975> ok ci provo
<krabador> fabri1, se mandi il messaggio di errore, allora la situazione è diversa
<fabri1> ok lo copio e torno
<max975> krabador appena mi chiede di scegliere oppure scelgo ubuntu e faccio questa operazione
<krabador> max975, scegli ubuntu
<krabador> e poi fai l'operazione
<max975> ok grazie krabador
<max975> ti faccio sapere
<fabri1> quando tento di fare boot da usb mi dice : please insert system disk
<krabador> fabri1, non è stata fatta bene la chiavetta
<krabador> fabri1, oppure il pc ha problemi con il boot da usb
<fabri1> come posso verificare la chaivetta ?
<fabri1> come posso verificare la chiavetta ?
<krabador> fabri1, formattala con questo http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/Hard-Disk-Utils/HP-USB-Disk-Storage-Format-Tool.shtml
<krabador> rifalla poi con questo  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<fefuzzo> ecco il link dove, oltre ai file di gparted, ho aggiunto lo screen dell'errore all'avvio di windows... https://www.dropbox.com/sh/gc7wl4fn62idlie/qWAwCNy9Kq
<krabador> fefuzzo, quando premi per continuare, che succede?
<fefuzzo> nulla
<fefuzzo> c'è un modo per risolvere???
<krabador> fefuzzo, fa partire, in boot, la partizione di ripristino, e fagli ripristinare l'avvio
<krabador> è tra le opzioni
<fefuzzo> come faccio??'
<krabador> fefuzzo, leggi il manuale del notebook
<krabador> fefuzzo, appena accendi , c'è un tasto o una selezione di tasti da premere per far partire la partizione di ripristino
<krabador> cambia da modello in modello
<krabador> da brand in brand
<krabador> fefuzzo, giusto per sapere, ma sicuro che il boot sia settato con l'hd, come prima periferica?
<fefuzzo> sul manuale utente non c'è scritto nulla..di solito le combinazioni "classiche" quali sono?'
<krabador> fefuzzo, che modello , preciso, di notebook è?
<krabador> fefuzzo, giusto per sapere, ma sicuro che il boot sia settato con l'hd, come prima periferica?
<spartacus_72> sera
<fefuzzo> toshiba satellite C855-1U4
<fefuzzo> si si sono sicuro..
<fefuzzo> se mi aspetti riprovo per l'ennesima volta, giusto per sicurezza...
<fefuzzo> ho messo l'hard disk principale (quello con windows) come avvio principale dal bios...e ho provato a riavviare windows sia senza pennetta con ubuntu inserita (e mi è uscito il messaggio di errore con lo sfondo nero) sia con la pennetta inserita (e mi è uscito l'errore con  lo sfondo di ubuntu) https://www.dropbox.com/sh/gc7wl4fn62idlie/qWAwCNy9Kq
<krabador> fefuzzo, metti la penna, falla partire, e fa partire win da li
<krabador> fefuzzo, ok ok
<fefuzzo> ho gia provato, e mi riesce sempre il menu grub, e scegliendo windows mi esce l'errore con la schermata di ubuntu
<krabador> fefuzzo, non hai nient'altro prima
<fefuzzo> intendi altri messaggi di errore??? no..
<anthyl> ciaoooooooooooooooooooooo
<anthyl> un buon montaggio per il video?
<anthyl> software
<krabador> !chat | anthyl
<ubot-it> anthyl: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<anthyl> ok grazie
<akis24> sera
<saltabecca> sera
<fefuzzo> nessuno può aiutarmi???
<akis24> fefuzzo: ?
<fufo> salve
<URUS> cosa vuol dire il vermeto nei comandi bash ?
<URUS> es: mkdir -p ~/bin
<Biaxs> Buona Sera
<Biaxs> a tutti voi
<Biaxs> Ho un problema con il mio notebook ubuntu 13.10 64 bit. In pratica all'avvio il pc rimane con schermata nera (come se facesse difficolta a partire la grafica a finestre), ma spesso avviene dopo il login mi esce la frecetta e dopo qualche tempo parte la scrivania, ma ora mi capita sempre di più che la scrivania non si avvia proprio senza un reboot forzato ?
<Biaxs> Ho già provato a cambiare driver (proprietariii) e altri consigliati da ubuntu - senza risultato
<Biaxs> ho provato a reinstallare ubuntu (dovuto ad un blocco inreversibbile appena descritto non partiva più la sccrivania)
<Biaxs> bene ragazzi  vi prego non vi accalcate e non mi scirvete tutti insieme che non capisco niente :))
<akis24> Biaxs:  se hai reinstallato dovrebbe essere a posto :)
<Biaxs> si lo è stato per un mese circa ora sta riniziando ed ho paura ad arrivare alle reistallazione dinuovo
<Nippon> salve a tutti
<Biaxs> ciao nippon
<akis24> Biaxs: hai aggiunto ppa nel sistema ?
<Nippon> vorrei sapere come fare a capire quale ubuntu ho installato 32 o 64bit
<Biaxs> sii
<Nippon> ciao Biaxs
<akis24> Biaxs: quelli sono causa di problemi di ogni tipo ..
<akis24> Nippon: saprai che hai scaricato ?
<Biaxs> Nippon vai di fianco all'orologio sull'icona dell'ingranaggio (dove si spegne pper la recisione) e clicca su informazione sul computer e vedi
<Biaxs> ok come faccio a ripristinare ppa in origine e sopratutto oramai ho compromesso il so
<Nippon> è corretto il comando: uname -m
<Biaxs> ok
<akis24> !ripristino | Biaxs
<ubot-it> Biaxs: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Nippon> sul terminale mi spunta i686
<Biaxs> Nippon va bene  anche quello
<Nippon> significa a 32bit?
<akis24> Nippon: 64 bit credo
<Biaxs> Nippon perfetto hai il 32 bit
<Nippon> 64 o 32 :-)
<akis24> i386 di solito per 32 bit
<Biaxs> Nippon 386 e sempre 32 bit mentre il 64  e sempre 64
<Biaxs> grazie akis24
<akis24> di nulla
<Biaxs> sei stato gntilissimissimo
<Nippon> quindi la risposta i686 significa che il mio ubuntu installato è a 54bit? Confermi?
<Nippon> 64bit
<akis24> Nippon: che distro usi ?
<Nippon> ubuntu
<Nippon> 12.04LTS
<akis24> di solito se è 64 bit come la mia la risposta è  x86_64
<Nippon> io ho i686
<akis24> Nippon: uname -a vedi che risponde
<Nippon> risponde: i686
<Nippon> cred di aver trovato, dovrebbe essere a 32bit
<akis24> 32bit
<Nippon> grazie akis
<akis24> prego
<Biaxs> ma ormai mi conviene aspettare  il danno irreversibbile
<akis24> Biaxs: la prossima settimana  esce la 14.04 LTS  nel caso ..
<Biaxs> wau anche se la mia esperienza mi porta sempre a sbatter la testa al muro con le ultimissime versioni
<Biaxs> ma cosa ha di diverso?
<Biaxs> l'unity e migliarata ?
<Nippon> ci sono problemi con le versioni di linux?
<akis24> Biaxs: come tutte le versioni miglioramenti vari
<Nippon> io ho la versione 12.04LTS, allora mi conviene rimanere con questa?
<akis24> Nippon: puoi avanzare di versione quando esce ti verra' segnalato dal sistema
<Nippon> ok, grazie
<Nippon> notte ragazzi
<akis24> notte
<Biaxs> con linux ci sono sempre problemi e quando li risolvi tutti inizi a capire che il vero problema di linux e l'ignoranza di chi lo usa e non lo sa sfruttare al 100%
<Biaxs> notte Nippon Grazie per lo scambio dellascii
<Biaxs> che  miglioramenti ci sono stati ?? sono curiosissimo
<Biaxs> you are love you linux and ubuntu
<akis24> Biaxs:  kernel ecc  comunque si discute in #ubuntu-it-chat
<Biaxs> ops sorry,  e qui che si fà ???
<akis24> Biaxs: il canale di supporto questo
<Biaxs> ok grazie qualè il server del canale #ubuntu-it-chat che mi collego coin xchat
<akis24> Biaxs:  lo stesso dove sei ora
<Biaxs> sono sul web ora e non vedo il server
<Biaxs> nome del server
<akis24> Biaxs: entri a caso sul server ?
<Biaxs> entro con platinum solitamente con xchat  ma ora mi serviva supporto e sono andato sul web ubuntu e mi sono collegato dal web stesso
<akis24> Biaxs: ---» ---» Biaxs (5074f9f0@gateway/web/freenode/
<Biaxs> trovato e questo _----> herbert.freenode.net-
<Biaxs> lo aggiungo a xchat
<Biaxs> grazie notte
#ubuntu-it 2014-04-11
<drox> salve ragazzi piccolo problema, ho un hdd esterno un MyBookWord da 500GB collegato alla mia rete LAN tramite ethernet e indirizzo pin. Devo cancellare dei dati, SOLO ALCUNI, e questi mi danno questo messaggio
<drox> Errore durante l'eliminazione, Si è verificato un errore nell'eliminare <<.....>> nei dettagli c'è scritto Argomento non valido, lo fa solo su alcuni file, gli altri li ha cancellati tutti ma questi ultimi file non riesco provo in sudo?
<akis24> giorno
<bxc_> ciao ragazzi... ho installato ubuntu 13.10 su due computer, e scaricato gli aggiornamenti... ma su entrambi mi da problemi con il wi fi... si disconnette sempre... c'è una soluzione???
<akis24> bxc_: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=517268&start=20
<fxlinux62> ciao a tutti
<fxlinux62> mi serve una mano!
<fxlinux62> col SO di ubuntu, come faccio ad accedere al desktop remoto, ad un VPS? Grazie
<MaxFrames> ciao
<MaxFrames> ho cliccato per sbaglio su "non notificare piu'" su un messaggio che diceva che la connessione alla vpn era fallita
<MaxFrames> ora non riesco a resettare questa preferenza, voglio di nuovo le notifich
<MaxFrames> ho trovato dov'e' il setting su dconf-editor ma non mi consente di cambiarlo
<MaxFrames> ho lubuntu installato fresco ieri. mi aiutate?
<MaxFrames> dconf-editor=>org=>gnome=>nm-applet=>disable-vpn-notifications
<MaxFrames> e' checkato, se provo a deselezionarlo ottengo l'errore
<MaxFrames> "failed to commit changes to dconf: la connessione e' chiusa"
<akis24> MaxFrames:  potresti provare cosi credo cliccandoci sopra puoi modificarlo  ma non ne sono certo non uso lubuntu  dconf-editor=>org=>gnome=>nm-applet=>disable-vpn-notifications false
<MaxFrames> ho risolto, bisognava fare con sudo e poi riavviare
<gian_> Ciao, andando nella mia home ho notato che ho centinaia di questi file: .goutputstream-*****, cosa sono?, posso cancellarli?
<akis24> gian_: eliminali come faccio io sono file temporanei
<gian_> akis24, creati da chi, si sa?
<akis24> gian_: sono files temporanei creati da varie applicazioni che utilizzano l'infrastruttura GOutput tra cui gedit, anjuta, totem, copia-incolla, ecc.
<gian_> akis24, ok li cancello, grazie
<MaxFrames> ora resta il problema che nm-editor vuole per forza che inserisca nella configurazione delle vpn dei parametri che non sono necessari e che non voglio inserire
<MaxFrames> per esempio, la chiave client e' protetta da password, e io non voglio salvarla, ma se non la digito nella configurazione non mi consente di salvarla
<MaxFrames> non mi consente di salvare la configurazione, intendo
<akis24> MaxFrames: mai configurata la vpn ma ovvio che se manca di parametri non venga salvata
<MaxFrames> non e' un parametro obbligatorio
<MaxFrames> ho riempito tutti i campi relativi a chiavi e certificati, semplicemente la password voglio digitarla io quando mi connetto
<MaxFrames> (come facevo prima con openvpn gui per windows)
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<giogio> buon giorno a tutti7
<giogio> avrei un problemino con ubuntu
<giogio> posso porre qui la domanda?
<cristian_c> !chiedi | giogio
<ubot-it> giogio: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<giogio> grazie macchina
<cristian_c> lol
<giogio> buon giorno a tutti cmq
<barret_> ciao a tutti, ho un problema, quando provo a scaricare il supporto language compare una finestra che mi chiede l'autenticazione, cosa devo scrivere?
<giogio> la tua pass di root
<cristian_c> barret_, immagino la password dell'utente
<giogio> se devi installare devi mettere quella di root
<barret_> ho provato con l'utente ma non funziona, forse quella di root ma non la so o meglio forse non l'ho creata, come si fa?
<akis24> barret_:  tu scrivila anche se non vedi e dai invio
<giogio> è la pass che metti nella prima installazione
<barret_> ok grazie, provo ciao a tutti
<granny> Precisiamo che in Ubuntu l'account di root è disattivato, quindi root non ha una password
<granny> La password che si inserisce nei comandi sudo e simili e quella dell'utente non privilegiato
<akis24> granny: quindi essendo disattivato non è possibile inserire password di root ma solo quella utente :)
<granny> akis24: esattamente ;-)
<`abc> vorrei dei consigli su come ottimizzare i consumi energetici
<`abc> la batteria del laptop dura veramente poco
<cristian_c> `abc, che laptop?
<`abc> asus
<`abc> radeon hd
<cristian_c> `abc, modello?
<crl> ciao a tutti
<crl> non so se sono entrato nella chat giusta
<crl> vorrei sapere gentilmente se e' vero che si puo' richiedere il cd di installazione di ubuntu tramite il sito
<jester-> crl: rivolgersi in #ubuntu-it-doc
<crl> chiedo in quanto ho sempre problemi col router e non riesco a finire il download
<crl> ok Jester
<crl> ti ringrazio
<crl> buona giornata
<`abc> asus a54h series
<cristian_c> `abc, ce ne sono tanti
<cristian_c> `abc, puoi postare la sigla del pc?
<`abc> un attimo
<`abc> vuoi il seriale?
<jester-> `abc: pare che abbia problemi di bios che andrebbe aggiornato
<cristian_c> `abc, no
<cristian_c> `abc, hai detto che è una serie, ma quale  della serie
<cristian_c> ?
<jester-> lag
<`abc> k54hr
<jester-> quanto dura e con quali usi
<jester-> e rispetto a winz
<cristian_c> pare utilizzi un celeron
<jester->  pare scarso proprio come pc
<cristian_c> lol
<`abc> no utilizza un i3
<`abc> dura poco meno di un-ora navigando solo
<`abc> con win7 dura molto di piu.,.forse il doppio
<jester-> perchè sfrutta la doppia gpu
<jester-> le doppi gpu non sono tanto linux digeribili al momento
<cristian_c> `abc, allora ce ne sono vari di k54hr
<cristian_c> `abc, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<neofita73> Buon giorno a tutti. Mi serve una mano per installare ubund e disinstallare windows
<cristian_c> neofita73, c'è la guida wiki, ma ti consiglio di non disinstallare winz
<cristian_c> perché vuoi farlo?
<jester-> neofita73: non è mai una buona idea segare winz comunque in intallazione scegli di sostituire winz
<jester-> per tenere entrambi: installa accanto
<neofita73> ok. Siccome non sono pratico chi mi guida? :-(
<cristian_c> sì, un dual boot è consigliato
<jester-> !installazione | neofita73
<ubot-it> neofita73: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<neofita73> ok. Mi dice di aprire con.... e salva file che faccio?
<jester-> salva, logico
<`abc> a dopo rAGAZOTTI
<neofita73> quindi apro dalla carteddo dowload
<neofita73> non mi fa aprire dice che il file è danneggiato
<jester-> neofita73: leggi la guida
<jester-> devi farti cd o usb di installazione
<neofita73> dove si trova la guida?
<jester-> !installazione | neofita73
<ubot-it> neofita73: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<neofita73> mi apre documento vinrar che non riesco ad aprire
<neofita73> e a registrare sul cd
<jester-> !iso | neofita73
<ubot-it> neofita73: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<fraaancesco> ho installato linux mint che mi ha cancellato ubuntu dal grub. Qualcuno sa come si riabilita ubuntu su grub?
<simone> ciao
<simone> chi mi aiuta? Ho installato 12.10 su acer portatile mi segna 82° di temperatura...anzi 85°
<simone> rperchè scalda cosi
<simone> ? secondo voi?
<cristian_c> fraaancesco, in che senso 'ha cancellato'?
<cristian_c> simone, prima di tutto io lo spegnerei
<cristian_c> simone, è nuovo?
<simone> l'anno scorso
<simone> comprato anno scorso
<simone> comunque va
<simone> segna 83
<cristian_c> simone, con winz?
<simone> °
<cristian_c> simone, è pericoloso
<simone> winz? coa è?
<cristian_c> windows
<simone> con windows bnon scalda
<cristian_c> lol
<simone> con windows bene
<cristian_c> simone, che temperature ha attualmente con winz?
<cristian_c> fraaancesco, comunque, se ripristini grub, ubuntu viene visto?
<simone> winz non so cosa sia
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> windows
<fraaancesco> non so come si ripristina
<simone> non ho windows ho solo ubunto installato ieri per la prima volta nella mia vita
<cristian_c> !grub | fraaancesco
<ubot-it> fraaancesco: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<cristian_c> fraaancesco, secondo link
<cristian_c> simone, fino a ieri che temperature aveva, con winz?
<simone> FIGO UBUNTO PECCATO CHE SCALDA
<simone> 65°
<cristian_c> !maiuscolo | simone
<ubot-it> simone: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<cristian_c> simone, hai doppia gpu?
<simone> okappa
<simone> è la mia prima volta in un canale
<simone> yes
<simone> due cpu
<cristian_c> simone, gpu
<cristian_c> schede grafiche
<simone> gpu yes intel e invidia geoforce 620gt
<fraaancesco> io grub ce l'ho      ...... è solo che vedo solo linux mint       ubuntu manca del tutto
<cristian_c> simone, è quello presumibilmente il punto
<cristian_c> fraaancesco, prova a ripristinarlo lo stesso, da live di ubuntu
<simone> immaginavo e quindi come io fare?
<simone> installo ubunto 13?
<cristian_c> fraaancesco, manca dal grub o manca la partizione su disco?
<cristian_c> !graficaibrida | simone
<ubot-it> simone: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida
<simone> ottmo
<simone> sono andato sul link
<simone> dice installare invidia 319 come si fa?
<cristian_c> simone, credo dipenda dal pc
<cristian_c> simone, quale *buntu?
<simone> se cliccko sopra mi dice "chose an application"
<cristian_c> lol
<simone> sono un topo
<cristian_c> -,-
<simone> ho 40 anni
<simone> e non so una mazza
<cristian_c> simone, 12.04?
<simone> ubunto 12 e qualcosa
<cristian_c> simone, controlla
<cristian_c> simone, comunque, in quel caso niente nvidia-prime
<cristian_c> simone, poi dipende anche dall'utilizzo che fai di quel pc
<simone> scrivo
<simone> e stop
<simone> mail
<simone> facebook
<simone> ma intensivo 12 ore al giorno
<cristian_c> nvidia-prime è presente dalla 13.10
<simone> 14
<cristian_c> simone, perfetto, allora poi scegliere cosa fare
<simone> okappa ultima domanda
<simone> posso?
<cristian_c> simone, se usare bumblebee o disattivare la scheda nvidia, la quale consuma
<simone> se scarico ubunto 13 sul mio pc come faccio a installarlo?
<cristian_c> simone, leggi le guide al link che ho postato
<cristian_c> simone, la 13.10?
<simone> yes
<simone> la sto scaricando
<cristian_c> simone, fra pochi giorni esce la 14.04
<cristian_c> non so se ti conviene
<cristian_c> simone, e la 14.04 è lts, il che vuole dire che dura fino al 2019
<cristian_c> il supporto
<cristian_c> mentre per la 13.10 molto molto meno
<cristian_c> !rilasci
<ubot-it> Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetto/rilasci
<cristian_c> fino al 2015
<simone> ho capito
<simone> sto scaricando bumbleee
<simone> vado alla cieca
<simone> :-D
<cristian_c> simone, da dove lo stai scaricando?
<simone> sudo apt-get update
<simone> ho fatto cosi'
<cristian_c> simone, non c'entra niente
<cristian_c> simone, da dove stai prendendo le istruzioni?
<simone> sito ubunto
<cristian_c> simone, ?
<cristian_c> simone, posta il link
<simone> però
<simone> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> simone, il link da cui stai prendendo le istruzioni
<simone> aspetta
<simone> faccio cosi installo la 13.10
<cristian_c> simone, ripeto, da dove hai preso le istruzioni?
<simone> non mi ricordo a minchia
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> simone, leggi sempre sul wiki
<simone> okappa
<cristian_c> inoltre, ti ho detto che fra poco esce la 14.04
<cristian_c> se puoi aspetti, avendo la 12.04 già a disposizione
<simone> okappa ma invidia per 12.04 non esiste
<simone> ?
<krabador> simone, non agire di fretta a meno si una settimana di distanza
<simone> okappa
<krabador> simone, nvidia esiste per 12.04, ma di 2 anni fa
<simone> okappa aspetto
<`abc> salve chiamo per quella cosa della batteria che mi scende a vista d-occhio
<`abc> premette che preferisco mille volte ubuntu...ma perche in win7 mi dura molto ma molto di piu?
<glider90> salve
<Correzzione> alo?
<krabador> !qualcuno | Correzzione
<ubot-it> Correzzione: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<francis_> Ciaoo
<strikerlee78> ciao ragazzi
<strikerlee78> sono nuovo
<strikerlee78> potrei chiedervi alcune cose?
<strikerlee78> ma qualcuno mi può rispondere per favore
<akis24> !chiedi | strikerlee78
<ubot-it> strikerlee78: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<strikerlee78> okay...allora sono passato da windows 7 ed ho installato Lubuntu.cosa posso fare per velocizzare il sistema e rendere il mio notebook più reattivo?grz
<akis24> strikerlee78: lubuntu è la piu' leggera di che pc si parla ?
<strikerlee78> hp compaq nx 7400 512 ram processore intel duo centrino 1.66 ghz
<akis24> strikerlee78:  il problema non è lubuntu ma il notebook  pochissima ram
<strikerlee78> ma questo sistema non è farevole per pc datati?
<ukrocks> salve a tutti
<akis24> strikerlee78: infatti è quella che ha bisogno di meno risorse ma li sei messo male specie con la ram
<ukrocks> vorrei un consiglio su quale driver wireless devo installare sul mio pc
<strikerlee78> quindi cosa mi consigli di fare...installare distro precedenti?
<ukrocks> ho una BCM4318..
<akis24> strikerlee78: no le distro predenti non hanno piu' supporto
<strikerlee78> bhodi?
<akis24> !wifi | ukrocks
<ubot-it> ukrocks: wireless is Sezione dedicata ai disposivi senza fili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili - Risoluzione problemi comuni legati al WiFi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<ukrocks> so che esistono più driver (liberi e non).. io ho una connessione di 20 mega in wifi, il problema che però a me va a 10 mentre agli altri dispositivi va sui 16
<ukrocks> la mia domanda è perchè c'e questo calo delle prestazioni su ubuntu?
<akis24> strikerlee78: puoi provare quello che vuoi ma qui è il canale di supporto a ubuntu quindi non non trattiamo altre distro
<strikerlee78> ho capito, ma quindi il requisito minimo di ram per far girare lubuntu dignitosamente qual'è
<akis24> strikerlee78: dipende dalle apllicazioni che si lanciano ovviamente .. comunque oggi sui portatili il minimo sindacale sarebbero due giga  standard 4 giga
<strikerlee78> quindi ho toppato alla grande, cioè un minimo di reattività lo vedo rispetto a prima
<akis24> strikerlee78: quei notebook non sono il massimo diciamo cosi
<strikerlee78> ho capito proverò a installare qualcosa di più congeniale ai miei parametri facendo un giro in rete e rimanendo in ambiente linux
<bobbo__> Non riesco a scaricare il sw. mi ritorna: "cobsole non è definito"  linea 255
<akis24> ukrocks: prova a vedere qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4168338
<akis24> bobbo__:  scaricare cosa e da dove su che sistema ?
<bobbo__> da www.ubuntu-it.org
<strikerlee78> versioni di Ubuntu confacenti ai miei standard nemmeno?
<akis24> bobbo__:  quello che ti serve è presente nei repo ufficiali
<akis24> !chat | strikerlee78
<ubot-it> strikerlee78: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<bobbo__> Scusami, quali ufficiali?, è da poco che mi sto interessando.
<ukrocks> akis24: grazie per il link
<akis24> di nulla ukrocks
<ukrocks> akis24: e penso che sia tutta questione di seegnale --> Link Quality=43/70  Signal level=-67 dBm
<akis24> bobbo__:  versione di ubuntu ?
<akis24> ukrocks: prova a cambiare posizione o canale nel router se possibile
<bobbo__> si, vorrei sostituire xp
<ukrocks> akis24: il ruoter non posso spostarlo... per quanto riguarda il canale, quale mi consigli?
<ukrocks> o li devo provare tutti?
<akis24> ukrocks: prova  a caso e vedi se hai miglioramenti ...
<ukrocks> akis24: adesso come adesso la gestione dei canali sul router è automatico...ora li provo ;)
<strikerlee78> so che qui si parla esclusivamente circa ubuntu, ma diciamo in ambiente Linux c'è qualche distro che mi consiglieresti?
<bobbo__> si, vorrei sostituire xp
<akis24> bobbo__:  la domanda precisa quale è ?
<bobbo__> Non riesco a scaricare il sw. mi ritorna: "cobsole non è definito"  linea 255
<akis24> bobbo__:  quale programma  ?
<bobbo__> il programma iniziale di ubuntu
<jester-> bobbo__: ??
<akis24> !download | bobbo__
<ubot-it> bobbo__: download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<bobbo__> dal sito www.ubuntu-it.org
<bobbo__> grazie, provo
<akis24> !requisiti | strikerlee78
<ubot-it> strikerlee78: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> che ne dite?
<sacarde> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=575239&p=4541454
<jester-> basta scrivere vesa o vesafb che sia in xorg.conf
<sacarde> mi piaceva scoprire, a scopo didattico, come facessero gli init-script a fare questa cosa
<jester-> da qualche parte si deve indicare al sistema cosa usare, se no udev fa da solo e becca il driver per la scheda installata
<sacarde> credo che gli init-script prendano il parametro dalla cmdline del kernel /proc/cmdline
<jester-> sacarde:  chiedi magari in #ubuntu-dev
<sacarde> ok
<sacarde> e' in inglese?
<jester-> yess
<jester->  #ubuntu-it-dev italico
<`abc> ce un buon uomo disposto ad aiutarmi?
<Toto> ciaoo
<Guest81663> salve posso fare una domanda?
<Guest81663> ma ad una distribuzione linux è possibile associare qualunque ambiente grafico? ovviamente installandolo
<jester-> Guest81663: non qulunque ma quelli esistenti
<jester-> qualunque*
<Guest81663> cioè ad esempio Gnome, Kde. unit...
<jester-> Guest81663: e scegliere quale usare alla finestra di login
<Guest81663> capito
<jester-> si ma fa un po di casino con i menu che mischia
<Guest81663> pensavo che ciascuna distribuzione funzionasse con il suo ambiente grafico
<Guest81663> cioè...con un solo ambiente grafico
<jester-> Guest81663: il sistema è lo stesso
<jester-> cambia il vestito
<`abc> ce un buon uomo disposto ad aiutarmi?
<gas75> AIUTO PLEASE
<gas75> ho istallato ubrogramma mi da' questo erroreuntu 13.10 ma quando provo ad istallare un p
<gas75> This error could be caused by required additional software packages which are missing or not installable. Furthermore there could be a conflict between software packages which are not allowed to be installed at the same time. soluzioni?
<Nippon> Ciao ragazzi
<Nippon> avrei bisogno di installare una ppa ma non so cosa sia e come installarla
<j1g3n> Nippon: sduo apt-add-repository
<j1g3n> sudo *
<Nippon> grazie
<jester-> j1g3n: occhio che i ppa sono pericolosi
<jester-> pochi quelli affidabili
<j1g3n> jester-: Lo so. è stato chiesto come fare e l'ho detto :)
<achille> ciao, a tutti, sono il solito neofita che ha un problema con xubuntu
<achille> posso chiedervi?
<j1g3n> certo
<jester-> dica
<jester-> j1g3n ops / Nippon  occhio che i ppa sono pericolosi
<achille> ieri ho installato xubuntu su un vecchio Acer Aspire 5612 con 120 Gb e 1Gb di RAM
<Nippon> grazie amico jester ;-)
<Nippon> sto cercando di installare CS5, ma sto avendo problemi
<achille> il mio Hd era prededentemente partizionato in due partizioni uguali
<j1g3n> Nippon: vedo cmq, che ti stai appassionando ;)
<Nippon> di cosa?
<Nippon> alla chat? :-)
<j1g3n> Nippon: a ubuntu.
<Nippon> lo uso poco, ma quando provo a installare qualcosa che mi piace ho sempre problemi
<Nippon> poi non ci riesco e lo abbandono
<achille> ho chiesto ad ubuntu di affiancarsi ad xp, ma credo che lui abbia partizionato soltanto una delle due partizioni preesistenti in due sottopartizioni, adesso ho circa 7 Gb liberi, e anche xubuntu è lento
<jester-> achille: il sistema funza?
<j1g3n> Nippon: achille si è andata esattamente come hai detto.
<j1g3n> Nippon: questione di esperienza.
<achille> il sistema ogni tanto va in crash, ubuntu mi dice di riavviare. Mozilla fa spesso casino
<jester-> achille: se il pc ha l'età di mia nonna lento rimane
<achille> nel senso che crasha
<achille> :-)
<jester-> achille: vai in driver aggiuntivi e controlla se c'è un driver video da attivare
<achille> ok, io pensavo di dover reinstallare tutto cercando di partizionare a mano con gparted. Dovrei farlo?
<achille> dov'è driver aggiuntivi? :-)
<j1g3n> achille: credo che il casino sia dovuto alla ram. Hai provato con Lubuntu se va meglio?
<jester-> achille: centra no il partizionamento con la velocità
<achille> no, non ho provato
<achille> ma, velocità a parte, posso riorganizzare le partizioni senza disinstallare xubuntu?
<jester-> achille: si ma a quale pro
<jester-> achille: se le partizoni sono confinanti su puo fare da gparted e livecd
<pindol> ciao a tutti
<pindol> c'è qualcuno che mi aiuta ad installare un dizionario su ubuntu?
<jester-> pindol: cioè?
<achille> ho trovato i driver aggiuntivi, ma non c'è alcun driver da installare
<jester-> achille: apri un terminale
<pindol> ho un dizionario intallabile anche per linux ma non so come si fa
<jester-> achille: sudo apt-get clean
<achille> moment
<jester-> hai poco spazio e facile che sia quello il problema. il comando pulisca la cache apt
<achille> ok fatto
<jester-> pindol: non ci sono le istruzioni?
<pindol> jester-, si ma non mi riesce
<achille> no, mi ha chiesto la password e ho una riga vuota
<jester-> pindol: dovrei vederle
<pindol> jester-, te le incollo?
<jester-> achille: digitala e poi dai enter, non la vedi ma la scrive
<jester-> pindol: nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | pindol
<ubot-it> pindol: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pindol> jester-, ok
<achille> ok, ho messo la password, qui ci arrivavo
<jester-> achille: e dai un sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<achille> fatto, credo che abbia scaricato dei pacchetti poi mi dice:
<achille> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto E: Impossibile aprire il file di blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permesso negato) E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). È necessario essere root.
<jester-> achille: sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<achille> ancora?
<jester-> e chiudi il sftware center se aprto
<jester-> ancora visto che non ha fatto un cazzo senza sudo
<achille> medesimo risultato.... ho aperto solo il browser e il terminale
<pindol> jester-, si è impallato tutto provo a riavviare
<jester-> achille: prova lxde
<achille> sul terminale?
<jester-> achille: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<jester-> poi termini la sessione e cambi la grafica
<achille> scusa, in che senso cambio la grafica?
<jester-> achille: alla finstra di login cambi in lubuntu o lxde che sia
<jester-> clicchi il circolino accanto a ove metti  user e pass, a destra mi pare
<achille> non mi autentico, va in automaticp
<jester-> achille: termina sessione ti fa andare alla login
<pindol> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7236012/
<jester-> pindol: hai installato java?
<pindol> jester-, non so
<jester-> pindol: senza java non va
<pindol> c'è un modo per vedere?
<jester-> pindol: dpkg -l | rep openjdk
<jester-> pindol: dpkg -l | grep openjdk
<achille> ok, il terminale ha fatto. devo riaviare?
<jester-> achille: devi fare esci o termina sessione
<jester-> o ti carica ancora xfce
<achille> a fra un po'
<pindol> jester-, non è installato! vado su sofware center?
<jester-> pindol: spe le open vanno a cazzo
<jester-> pindol: apri un terminale
<jester-> pindol:
<pindol> jester-, ci sono
<jester-> pindol: apri un terminale
<pindol> jester-, aperto
<jester-> pindol: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<achille> ok. non so cosa mi abbia caricato, mi ha fatto solo inserire la pswd, alcuna opzione o circoletto sulla dx... ma dando una sbirciata ai programmi c'è qualche roba in pù
<jester-> achille: lo vedi se l'abiente è cambiato
<achille> se clicco in alto a sx mi dice ancora: info su Xfce
<jester-> achille: devi cambiare al login
<achille> boh, riprovo
<jester-> pindol: fatto? usa copia incolla da qui al terminale
<pindol> jester-, fatto
<jester-> pindol:  sudo apt-get update
<achille> ok, andata!
<achille> ho capito come cambiare
<achille> dovrei trovarmi meglio così?
<jester-> achille: se non crascia
<achille> speriamo!
<achille> provo con fb che oggi era abbastana stronzetto
<jester-> achille: spe
<achille> yes
<jester-> achille: mv .mozilla .mozilla.old
<jester-> chiudi e riapri firefox
<jester-> pindol: fatto?
<pindol> jester-,  sta ancora lavorando
<jester-> ellamadonna
<jester-> hai internet lento?
<pindol> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7236075/
<achille> Comando "mv." non trovato. Forse si intendeva:  Comando "mv" dal pacchetto "coreutils" (main)  Comando "mvs" dal pacchetto "libwww-mediawiki-client-perl" (universe)  Comando "mvn" dal pacchetto "maven" (universe)  Comando "mvn" dal pacchetto "maven2" (universe) mv.: comando non trovato
<jester-> pindol: la raring ha supporto scaduto
<jester-> pindol: comunque sudo apt-get install oracle-java8-installer
<pindol> jester-, sto aspettando ubuntu 14/04
<jester-> pindol: quando ha finito fischia
<pindol> jester-, ok
<achab> ragazzi come faccio a installre una versione di java precedente???
<jester-> achab: cosa hai installato adesso
<achab> nessuno, ma mi necessita la versione java 5
<achille> jester, ci sei?
<jester-> achille: mv .mozilla .mozilla.old
<jester-> scrivi bene
<achab> jester-: mi potresti aiutare
<achab> ?
<jester-> achab: nei repo c'è la open6
<jester-> achab: i ppa oracle partono dalla 7
<achab> ma a me servirebbe espressamente la versione 5
<jester-> ma di solito l'ultima versione fa girare pure roba precedente
<achab> e come faccio a installare java
<jester-> achab: non hai installato java adesso?
<achille> Comando "mv." non trovato. Forse si intendeva:  Comando "mv" dal pacchetto "coreutils" (main)  Comando "mvs" dal pacchetto "libwww-mediawiki-client-perl" (universe)  Comando "mvn" dal pacchetto "maven" (universe)  Comando "mvn" dal pacchetto "maven2" (universe) mv.: comando non trovato
<achille> ops
<achille> ho sbagliato ad incollare
<achille> mv: impossibile eseguire stat di ".mozilla": File o directory non esistente
<achille> ?
<jester-> achille: mv $HOME/.mozilla .mozilla.old
<pindol> jester-, il terminale si è bloccato! cmq devo andare al lavoro spero di risentirti ciao e grazie mille intanto
<jester-> pindol: cia
<achille> mi manda a capo senza risultati... la sintassi mi sembra giusta
<jester-> achille: vuol dire che ha fatto
<jester-> apri firefox
<achille> ottimo
<jester-> che è tornato a default
<achille> in effetti anche prima aveva fatto così
<achille> mi sembra a prim'occhio che sia più veloce
<jester-> lubuntu è piu leggera
<jester-> se non va con lubuntu non c'è altro
<achille> ti ringrazio
<achille> sei gentilissimo
<achille> vado
<jester-> vai
<achab> "Missing required Permissions manifest attribute in main jar" come posso risolvere questo conflitto????
<achab> aiutatemi vi prego
<jester-> achab: ??
<achab> jester-: è relativo a un applicazione di firefox che utilizza java
<jester-> achab: quale
<jester-> linka
<achab> jester-: ci ho provato e ad un primo step ci sono riuscito
<jester-> achab: a fare che
<jester-> mi pare che ancora non hai installato java
<achab> no er aintallato
<Paski> Salve a tutti
<achab> sono proprio una pippa
<Paski> Scusate ragazzi, sono appena arrivato sul mondo di Ubuntu, installando la 12.03. Non è che qualcuno conosce qualche guida sul primo approccio con esso? Perchè ci sto capendo poco ahah
<akis24> Paski:  si certo
<Paski> Perchè ho trovato guide, ma sono abbastanza vecchie
<akis24> Paski:  leggi hai voglia https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/index.html
<Paski> Ok, grazie mille (:
<akis24> di nulla
<ozzy_> qualcuno di voi ha installata la 14.04?
<akis24> ozzy_:  la 14,04 esce ufficialmente la prossima settimana
<ozzy_> si il 17
<ozzy_> diciamo che lo ho chiesto
<ozzy_> perché volevo sapere
<ozzy_> se un dato programma
<ozzy_> è nei repositories ad una certa versione
<ozzy_> o meno
<ozzy_> sennò lo metto sotto virtuale e vedo da me
<Franklin> Salve ragazzi, ho bisogno del vostro aiuto. Ci siete?
<akis24> !chiedi | Franklin
<ubot-it> Franklin: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Franklin> Allora, vorrei installare ubuntu 13.10 sul mio pc. Ho preparato il disco masterizzato con CDburnerXP. Sono andato nel BIOS ed ho sistema l'ordine di avvio impostandolo su DVD. A questo punto si è avviata l'installazione di ubuntu e ho scelto l'opzione installa ubuntu. A quel punto mi esce una scritta "error" e poi premo invio e appara "Kernel panic-altre cose". Prima di questo c'è "0.955ealtrinumerichenonricordo". Come posso riso
<akis24> ozzy_:  puoi provare a chiedere su #ubuntu-it+1
<Franklin> ah ok, grazie!
<akis24> Franklin: non era per te ..
<ozzy_> il +1 sta per la versione successiva?
<akis24> Franklin: quando ti appare il menu di avvio della live premi f6 e seleziona nomodeset vedi se parte
<akis24> ozzy_: si esatto
<akis24> Franklin: e prima comunque prova a vedere se funziona poi installi casomai
<ozzy_> kernel panic? io non lo ho mai visto con ubuntu
<akis24> !chat | ozzy_
<ubot-it> ozzy_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<xspartacus> sera
<ozzy_> occhio che i bot non salutano
<serverhome> Un saluto a tutta la Chat
<serverhome> ragazzi c'è qualcuno pratico con la configurazione SAMBA- LDAP?
<serverhome> io ci sto sbattendo la testa da giorni, ho seguito miriade di guide ma non riesco a far partire il servizio ldap
<serverhome> in particolare il servizio SLAPD
<cristian_c> serverhome, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/RadiusLdap
<cristian_c> può essere utile?
<serverhome> Grazie Do subito uno sguardo
<serverhome> Mi sa che non è stata di mio aiuto, io non uso Radius LDAP
<serverhome> dovrei configurare il tutto su Debian 7, ma dopo aver seguito anche le guide ufficiali il risultato è
<serverhome> [FAIL] Starting OpenLDAP: slapd failed!
<serverhome> Nei log non riesco a trovare nulla di utile che mi riconduca a questo tipo di evento.
<trustythar> salve a tutti
<trustythar> scusate ma ho istallato xubuntu 12.04 su un netbook di un mio amico ma non dovrebbe avere il kernel della 13.10 ?
<granny> trustythar: normalmente la versione del kernel non varia con gli aggiornamenti
<granny> trustythar: vengono di tanto in tanto applicate delle patch
<granny> trustythar: ma la versione del kernel di base è sempre quella
<trustythar> granny,  ma la 12.04.4 non dovrebbe gia averlo come dice qua http://www.lffl.org/2014/02/rilasciato-ubuntu-12044-lts-precise-le.html
<vicio> non mi funziona skype,      mi dice che sono gia autenticato....
<trustythar> granny...
<Alessio78> buona sera a tutti ;-)
<Alessio78> sono qui perchè avrei bisogno dell'aiuto di qualche esperto, devo installare il firmware per la scheda wifi del portatile dove ho xubuntu, ho trovato il link che ora posterò ma non sò poi come proseguire, chi mi può aiutare? Ecco il link: http://pkgs.fedoraproject.org/repo/pkgs/ipw2100-firmware/ipw2100-fw-1.3.tgz/46aa75bcda1a00efa841f9707bbbd113/
<Alessio78> nessuno è in grado di aiutarmi?
<vicio> ki usa skype ???
<vicio> hola hola
<vicio> :)
<vicio> :)
<vicio> oio
<Alessio78> nessuno ?
<Alessio78> grazie comunque, buona notte
#ubuntu-it 2014-04-12
<skricciolo1981> giorno
<akis24> giorno
<Pippo> Buongiorno
<kira> ciao a tutti
<Guest39315> ho ubuntu 13.10 ma dopo che l'ho spento mi dice try passing init=bootarg
<Guest39315> che devo fare?
<cristian_c> Guest39315, non si spegne?
<Guest39315> infatti ieri sera non si spegneva
<Guest39315> dopo mezz ora ho dovuto spegnere con il pulsante
<cristian_c> lol
<Guest39315> non sapevo che fare
<Guest39315> riesci a darmi una mano?
<Guest39315> ora sto reinstallando ubuntu, ma non è la prima volta che succede una cosa del genere
<cristian_c> Guest39315, quando accade?
<cristian_c> e sopratutto cosa accade, precisamente?
<Guest39315> le altre volte ho visto che accedeva quando chiudevo semplicemente lo schermo
<Guest39315> invece ieri sera ho cercato di spegnere normalmente
<Guest39315> poi una volta acceso non faceva niente
<Guest39315> ho fatto ubuntu ripristino da opsioni del grub
<Guest39315> e mi diceva mount sys on dev failed
<Guest39315> no such file or directory
<Guest39315> non sono esperto come avrai notato ma non voglio passare di nuovo a windows
<Guest39315> solo che questo problema me lo fa ogni 2-3 settimane e devo ogni volta reinstallare perchè il pc mi serve
<cristian_c> Guest39315, non hai winz in dual boot?
<Guest39315> no no non ho windows, solo ubuntu 13.10
<cristian_c> secondo me, ci stava bene un dual boot
<fiore> ciao ragazzi
<Guest39315> il pc è vecchio, e non ha tanta memoria
<fiore> buongiorno
<Guest39315> è uin dell inspiron 1526
<cristian_c> Guest39315, memoria o hard disk?
<fiore> una domanda: posso su una live usb di ubuntu installare sia una live 32 che una 64 bit?
<cristian_c> Guest39315, con unity?
<Guest39315> 2 gb di memoria e 120 gb di hard disk
<Guest39315> si ho unity
<cristian_c> Guest39315, 120 GB non sono mica pochi
<Guest39315> leggendo un pò su internet certi dicevano che pottrebbe essere colpa del hard disk
<cristian_c> e unity non mi sembra il massimo su un pc così vecchio
<cristian_c> <Guest39315> il pc è vecchio, e non ha tanta memoria
<fiore> perche dovrei portare una liveusb per un netbook che non gira più, e voglio provare a vedere se mi fa mettere ubuntu e siccome non conosco il modello e non ho due pendrive...
<cristian_c> fiore, la live è a 32 o 64 bit?
<fiore> io vorrei metterle tutte e due
<fiore> si puo'?
<cristian_c> fiore, la 32 si installa soiitamente sia su pc a 32 che a 64 bit
<fiore> sul pendrive
<cristian_c> la 64 bit solo su pc a 64 bit
<cristian_c> fiore, allora non è sufficiente la classica live usb
<fiore> perche non so se e' un 32 o 64 quello che devo formattare
<cristian_c> ti serve un qualcosa multiboot
<cristian_c> fiore, allora nel dubbio, scegli la iso 32 bit
<fiore> quindi si puo'
<fiore> ok
<fiore> ineffetti
<fiore> nel dubbio
<cristian_c> fiore, sì, ma probabilmente la devi creare in un certo modo
<fiore> ..
<fiore> mi informero' e se non ce la faro' ritorno
<cristian_c> Guest39315, no privato
<fiore> ma quindi due in un pendrive non si possono mettere comunque
<fiore> vero?!??
<cristian_c> fiore, io avevo trovato una guida nel wiki
<Guest39315> christian come faccio a taggarti qua sulla chat?
<cristian_c> se proprio devi
<fiore> ok
<fiore> la cerchero'
<cristian_c> !nick | Guest39315
<ubot-it> Guest39315: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<cristian_c> fiore, asp
<cristian_c> fiore, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Masterizzazione/Multicd
<fiore> grazie mille
<fiore> :)
<fiore> sei gentilissimo
<Guest39315> !christian_c    allora che dovrei fare?
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest39315> hai qualche idea su cosa posso fare?
<cristian_c> Guest39315, spiega in dettaglio cosa accade
<Guest39315> allora ho provato ad accedere
<Guest39315> mi appare grub
<Guest39315> se faccio ubuntu, non succede nulla per niente
<Guest39315> se invece faccio modalita ripristino, mi da errore! mi dice mount\dev on \sys\ root failed
<Guest39315> no such file or directory
<cristian_c> Guest39315, con ubuntu schermo nero?
<cristian_c> completo
<Guest39315> esatto ubuntu schermo nero, escono un sacco di scritte tra le quali quello che ti ho detto prima e poi mi dice try init=bootarg
<Guest39315> idee?
<akis24> Guest39315: avvia da disco live apri il terminale e dai  sudo fdisk -l   vediamo che dice
<Guest39315> io ho reinstallato ubuntu 13.10
<akis24> Guest39315: si abbiamo letto
<cristian_c> lol
<Guest13432> ragazzi scusate mi sono scollegato
<Guest13432> dove posso postare la foto del terminale dopo che ho dato fdisk
<akis24> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Guest13432> http://imagebin.org/305156
<Guest13432> cosa devo fare ora?
<Guest13432> qualcunohttps://www.blurum.it/Web/
<Guest13432> qualcuno che possa darmi una mano?
<akis24> Guest13432: prova a riavviare in recovery mode e fagli controllare il filesystem
<akis24> Guest13432:  usa la seconda voce del kernel all'avvio di grub
<Guest13432> ma non posso farlo da terminale?
<Guest13432> perche' sinceramente ora quando accendo e spengo il pc funziona essendo che ho reinstallato tutto
<akis24> Guest13432: devi farlo riavvinado il pc non la live
<akis24> riavviando*
<Guest13432> ho capito, ma ora non mi esce piu' il grub
<Guest13432> mi esce la schermata del log in
<Guest13432> come faccio a far uscire il grub
<Guest13432> scusa l'ignoranza :(
<akis24> Guest13432: grub appare all'avvio della versione installata sul pc
<Guest13432> forse non mi sono spiegato bene! io ho gia formattato il pc di nuovo. ora funziona bene e sto scrivendo da questo, percio' quando riavvio il pc mi esce il logo di ubuntu e poi direttamente la schermata del log in.
<akis24> Guest13432:  e allora se va bene che vogliamo fare ??
<Guest13432> dopo che formatto va bene, ma ogni 2 settimane fa lo stesso problema! ed io devo formattare sempre! chiedevo se esiste un modo per capire cos'e' che non va
<Guest13432> non posso formattare ogni 2 settimane
<akis24> Guest13432:  su un sistema funzionante mica è possibile intervenire potresti avere problemi all'hard-disk  ecc ma adesso va'
<Guest13432> ma e' possibile individuare i problemi all hard disk?
<akis24> Guest13432: al momento non se ne vedono sembra a posto
<Guest13432> eh pero' ogni 2 settimane fa cosi
<Guest13432> :(
<cristian_c> Guest13432, puoi postare una schermata con le scritte?
<akis24> Guest13432:  quando si verifica entra e da live vedremo che fare
<Guest13432> va bene ragazzi
<Guest13432> grazie mille :)
<akis24> di nulla
<leonardo89> salve
<leonardo89> sto istallando ubuntu
<leonardo89> vorrei sapere per piacere dove trovare i driver
<akis24> leonardo89:  quando installerai avrai la voce " driver aggiuntivi "
<cristian_c> leonardo89, di quali driver parli, in particolare?
<leonardo89> scheda video processore
<cristian_c> leonardo89, l'hardware è riconosciuto dal kernel
<cristian_c> *supportato
<leonardo89> ok
<cristian_c> leonardo89, se la scheda è nuova, allora magari troverai i driver proprietari per la scheda video in Driver aggiuntivi
<leonardo89> grazie
<cristian_c> non dovrebbe servirti altro
<leonardo89> siccome non ho nessun cd di istallazione
<leonardo89> scusate siccome sono nuovo di ubuntu
<leonardo89> ma serve anche l antivirus
<cristian_c> leonardo89, e come stai installando?
<leonardo89> con usb
<cristian_c> leonardo89, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Malware
<nikop> ho un problema con l'interfaccia di mate, quando riduco ad icone una cartella quella scompare! come pure i programmi!
<jester-> !info mate
<ubot-it> Package mate does not exist in saucy
<jester-> nikop: che roba è
<nikop> ubuntu server poi ho installato la gui!
<nikop> il desktop
<nikop> aggiungendo i repo di mate
<jester-> nikop: a parte che non  ha senso la grafica su un server essendo roba esterna e a repo ubuntu non la conosciamo
<jester-> nikop: su un server al massimo avresti dovuto metter openbox
<nikop> e si a pensarci adesso!
<nikop> uff
<nikop> mi piacevano le icone di mate
<xspartacus> salve
<nikop> ma i programmi sono in funzione, ma non riesco a trovarli!
<[SeldoN]> nikop: se il tuo problema ora è che devi liberare risorse chiudendo programmi che non usi, usa il comando kill da terminale
<[SeldoN]> (ciao a tutti :-) )
<xspartacus> jester-, hai 2 min?
<jester-> xspartacus: dica
<nikop> no, voglio ripristinare il corretto funzionamento del desktop
<xspartacus> jester-, ubuntu 12.04,ho aggiornato python con un ppa,ma non mi apre lo stesso uno script .pyc formato nn supportato
<ExPBoy> ppa=male
<cristian_c> xspartacus, hai pacioccato con python?
<cristian_c> male
<xspartacus> cristian_c, ciao cris! :)
<xspartacus> era l'unico modo per aggiornare python
<jester-> xspartacus: pitone è il fulcro di ubuntu secondo me hai fatto una vaccata
<xspartacus> cristian_c, se crea problemi ripristino al volo,ma ora devo usare quello script
<cristian_c> perché aggiornarlo tramite ppa?
<cristian_c> script?
<xspartacus> cristian_c, da soft cent me lo lascia alla 2.7
<jester-> xspartacus: e bisogna vedere lo script che lancia che versione di pitone usa e che lo script sia ok
<xspartacus> jester-, lo script vuole il pitone 3 o sup,appunti
<jester-> xspartacus: in pratica hai azzoppato e non poco tutto il sistema
<xspartacus> jester-, why?
<jester-> xspartacus: e se lo script è farlocco?
<cristian_c> xspartacus, nel software center c'è anche la versione nuova di python
<cristian_c> mica devi aggiungere ppa
<xspartacus> jester-, no,script pulito
<jester-> xspartacus: perchè lil sistema tutto è bastao sul 2.7 nel tuo caso
<xspartacus> cristian_c, che versione è?
<cristian_c> xspartacus, quale ubuntu?
<xspartacus> 12.04
<jester-> basato*
<jester-> come è masato su libc6
<jester-> basato*
<xspartacus> suggerite di eliminare il ppa e fancul allo script?
<cristian_c> !info python
<ubot-it> python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.5-5ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 164 kB, installed size 671 kB
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !info python3
<ubot-it> python3 (source: python3-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default python3 version). In component main, is important. Version 3.3.2-14ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 8 kB, installed size 99 kB
<cristian_c> llol
<cristian_c> appunto
<cristian_c> stessa cosa su 12.04
<jester-> xspartacus: mi pare non tanto intelligente azzoppare un sistema per far andare uno script sel menga
<cristian_c> jester-, e pensa che aveva pure python3 nei repo
<cristian_c> tafazziano
<xspartacus> cristian_c, non c'è il 3 nel mio soft cent
<jester-> eh ma vuoi mettere il cancro ppa? se vuoi ammalarti fai le cose per bene
<xspartacus> jester-, eh lo so!!
<jester-> xspartacus: file pitone sono .py
<jester-> e come lo lanci?
<xspartacus> jester-, si,ma questo maledetto è un bytecode .pyc
<username_> ciao a tutti, ho un pc collegato ad una tv full hd, quando lo accendo, grub non si vede perchè lo schermo è tutto nero e dopo qualche secondo compare la schermata di login di ubuntu, come mai? (grub dovrebbe vedersi perchè c'è abnche win installato nel pc)
<xspartacus> jester-, da terminal
<jester-> xspartacus: rinominalo
<xspartacus> jester-, provato,non va
<jester-> xspartacus: con stringa?
<cristian_c> xspartacus, anch'io ho la 12.04 e l'ho trovato
<jester-> e non prevede un comando tipo pitone sticass.py install?
<xspartacus> cristian_c, non insisto con te :)....verifico meglio
<cristian_c> xspartacus, fai prima a guardare sul sito dei pacchetti di ubuntu
<xspartacus> jester-, no,purtroppo no,ho provato anche a editarlo,niente
<xspartacus> cristian_c, linka x favore
<pindol> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> xspartacus, guarda: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=python3&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<xspartacus> cristian_c, grazie
<cristian_c> xspartacus, come vedi nei repo c'è
<jester-> forse ha il sourceslist a mignotte
<cristian_c> eh
<xspartacus> jester-, lo sistemo il source
<xspartacus> cristian_c, hai ragione! lol
<pindol> jester-,ti ricordi che ieri abbiamo provato ad installare il dizionario? ho installato open jdk java 7 da ubuntu software center,adesso la cartella di installazione è sulla scrivania.Come entro nella cartella e do il comando di installarla?
<xspartacus> ok,tolgo ppa da source,poi con syna rimuovo tutto e reinstallo?
<cristian_c> username_, ma grub è impostato per essere visualizzato?
<xspartacus> cristian_c, la via più breve?
<ross> CIao
<cristian_c> xspartacus, io andrei di ppa-purge, se hai aggiunto ppa
<ross> scusate sto provando a scaricare ubuntu 13.10 su pennetta usb attaccata a pc mac...dal sito mi fa fare il download ma non si capisce dove lo metta...
<xspartacus> cristian_c, ok
<ross> come si fa?
<username_> cristian_c, si, ma infatti la cosa strana è che sulla tv non vedo neanche la schermata del bios, la prima cosa che vedo da quando accendo il pc è la schermata di login di ubuntu
<ross> qualcuno mi può aiutare? grazie
<akis24> username_:  magari è solo un problema di risoluzione legato al tv
<cristian_c> username_, uhm, ho un sospetto
<ross> Scusate qualcuno mi può dare un aiuto per capire come scaricare ubuntu 13.10? Grazie mille...
<cristian_c> ross, per mac?
<akis24> !download | ross
<ubot-it> ross: download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<cristian_c> ross, quale mac?
<cristian_c> !mac
<ubot-it> Ubuntu su MacBook Pro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro | Installare Ubuntu sui sistemi Mac Intel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel | Download di Ubuntu per PowerPc: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/ImmaginiPowerPc
<ross> allora io ho un mac fisso 10.4.11
<cristian_c> ross, un mac di che tipo?
<ross> vorrei scaricare ubuntu 13.10 da mettere su pennetta usb e da installare poi su un pc che attualmente ha windows xp
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> ross, rispondi alla domanda, per favorer
<ross> iMAC 5,1
<jester-> ross: intendi fare la usb sul macco?
<cristian_c> username_, ma il pc è un laptop?
<username_> cristian_c, no è un fisso
<ross> aspettate mi fate domande troppo difficili...non sono così tecnica
<cristian_c> ross, quello con processore intel?
<ross> sono sufficienti le caratteristiche che vi ho fornito per identificare il mac?
<jester-> ross: devi installare ubuntu sul mac o sul mac creare la usb
<cristian_c> più o meno sì
<ross> processore Intel core 2 Duo
<ross> no con mac voglio solo scaricarlo e creare la usb mentre poi vorrei installarlo su un altro pc
<jester-> !usb | ross
<ubot-it> ross: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<cristian_c> pare sia intel
<cristian_c> core 2 duo
<ross> cioè?
<cristian_c> ross, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel
<cristian_c> ross, segui questa guida attentamente
<username_> akis24, e devo cambiare risoluzione della tv?
<ross> ho letto ma non me ne intendo molto, non capisco molti dei procedimenti che sono descritti nella guida...sapete tradurmeli in procedimenti più semplici?
<cristian_c> username_, no
<ross> ad esempio non riesco a capire cosa sia o come fare una LIVE USB?
<cristian_c> username_, è un po' strana come cosa
<cristian_c> username_, però prova, non si sa mai
<ross> non riesco a capire cosa sia o come fare una LIVE USB?
<cristian_c> ross, aspetta
<ross> ok dimmi...
<username_> cristian_c, ho provato a collegarci un monitor vecchio vga al pc e si vede tutto
<cristian_c> ross, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_USB
<jester-> ross: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<username_> quindi la domanda è come mai la tv nuova dà questi problemi qua
<ross> ok ho capito cos'è una LIVE USB..
<xspartacus> cristian_c, cos'è quel 4.6.3 ? che vedo dopo comando pyversions? Python 2.7.3 (default, Feb 27 2014, 20:00:17)
<xspartacus> [GCC 4.6.3] on linux2
<ross> ma come si fa?
<ross> ok ho capito cos'è una LIVE USB..ma come si fa?
<jester-> ross: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<cristian_c> username_, come mi dicono potrebbe essere troppo alta la risoluzione per il bios
<cristian_c> username_, e quindi prova a diminuirla
<username_> cristian_c, ma la devo cambiare direttamente dal menu del televisore?
<username_> cristian_c, e poi devo ricambiarla quando entro su ubuntu?
<cristian_c> xspartacus, a cosa ti riferisci?
<xspartacus> cristian_c, col comando pyversion ho qull outpout,sono tornato alla default correttamente o no?
<ross> cristian_c, scusa ma come si fa a fare un LIVE usb?
<akis24> username_:  ti è possibile provare a impostare il tv su una risoluzione piu' bassa ? e provare a vedere se all'avvio vedi grub ?
<nikop> mi potete spiegare perche minimizza non mi funziona?
<nikop> o quale impostazione devo andare a verificare
<username_> akis24, dal menu del televisore nn mi sembra che possa cambiare risoluzione e se la cambio da ubuntu non penso serva
<cristian_c> username_, che televisore?
<cristian_c> nikop, che ubuntu?
<ettore_> cristian_c, panasonic tx l42b6e
<nikop> ok risolto avevo tolto elenco finestre
<ettore_> cristian_c, sono quello che si chiamava username prima
<cristian_c> xspartacus, hai usato ppa-purge?
<akis24> ettore_: dopo il login visualizzi regolarmente il sistema sul tv ?
<ettore_> akis24, si
<xspartacus> cristian_c, no,ho tolto il ppa dal source
<akis24> che risoluzione ha impostata ettore_  ?
<cristian_c> ettore_, è un bel televisore
<akis24> hai*
<cristian_c> impossibile che non si possa configurare
<cristian_c> xspartacus, non so se funziona
<ettore_> akis24, 1776x1000 (16:9)
<cristian_c> strana risoluzione
<xspartacus> cristian_c, ora ho purgato
<xspartacus> cristian_c, vado di update
<cristian_c> xspartacus, come?
<ettore_> akis24, è quella che ho messo su ubuntu
<akis24> si capito ettore_
<xspartacus> cristian_c, con ppa-purge,ora l'output di pyversion è questo:pyversions --default
<xspartacus> python2.7
<akis24> ettore_:  che tempo di attesa hai impostato su grub ?
<xspartacus> cristian_c, corretto?
<cristian_c> xspartacus, ppa-purge ha riscontrato errori?
<cristian_c> hai seguito la sintassi corretta?
<ettore_> akis24, quello di dafult, non mi ricordo quanto è mi pare 10 sec
<xspartacus> cristian_c, nessuno,e update regolare
<cristian_c> xspartacus, allora provs
<cristian_c> *prova
<akis24> ettore_:  credo il problema sia legato alla risoluzione bassa di grub che non viene accettata dal tv   ma a toccare grub se non si è esperti sono dolori .. e io non saprei consigliarti in proposito
<ettore_> akis24, si, il fatto è che neanche il bios mi si vede, quindi penso sia esteso il problema
<xspartacus> cristian_c,  jester-  sempre grazie!
<jester-> e de che
<cristian_c> ettore_, secondo me, puoi provare impostando risoluzione e frequenza sul tv
<ettore_> cristian_c, se ci riesco, che ris e frequenza devo mettere?
<cristian_c> ettore_, prova anche in 4:3
<cristian_c> ettore_, se riesci, prova ad abbassare gradualmente
<cristian_c> dal tv
<cristian_c> fino a che non li vede
<cristian_c> il bios
<akis24> ettore_:  dai dal terminale  sudo gedit  /etc/default/grub  e imposta la riga     GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480  a   GRUB_GFXMODE=1024x768   poi salva  dai sudo update grub e riavvia
<jester-> togliendo #
<jester-> GRUB_GFXMODE=1024x768  non #GRUB_GFXMODE=1024x768
<akis24> ettore_:  come dice jester-  togli il cancelletto davanti la riga menzionata
<akis24> ettore_:  dai dal terminale  sudo gedit  /etc/default/grub  e imposta la riga     GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480  a   GRUB_GFXMODE=1024x768  togli il cancelletto davanti la riga   poi salva  dai sudo update-grub e riavvia
<jester-> ettore_: sei sveglio?
<ettore_> jester-, akis24, ero andato già a provare a cambiare il comando, l'ho fatto, ma nn cambia niente
<jester-> ettore_: hai editato il file?
<ettore_> si
<jester-> ettore_: e dato sudo update-grub?
<ettore_> si, anche
<jester-> ettore_: fa vedere il contenuto del file nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ettore_> ho provato anche con altre risoluzioni oltre a 1024x768
<ettore_> jester-, asp devo andare nell'altro pc
<ettore_> jester-, te la linko dopo perchè devo scappare, cmq l'avevo editata giusta
<ettore_> grazie a tutti cmq, torno tra mezzoretta
<ettore_> jester-, http://pastebin.com/mwSwPyKN
<jester-> ettore_: prova a decommentare #GRUB_TERMINAL=console
<ettore_> poi salvo update e riavvio?
<Paski> Salve a tutti
<jester-> ettore_: si
<ettore_> jester-, fatto, non è cambiato niente, sempre schermo nero, solo quando arriva al login di ubuntu si vede
<jester-> ettore_: che risoluzione ha il sistema
<jester-> prova  settare la stessa nel file
<jester-> e ricommenta la riga
<ettore_> jester-, su ubuntu ho 1776x1000 (16:9), allora la metto nel file di grub e commento la linea?
<jester-> ettore_: prova
<ettore_> quella della console commento?
<jester-> ettore_: commento la riga che hai appena decommentato
<ettore_> ok
<ettore_> jester-, niente, come prima
<jester-> ettore_: non mi vengono altre idee
<jester-> ettore_: guarda nel bios cone che scheda avvia
<ettore_> ok grazie
<MaryJB> Salve
<MaryJB> ho ubuntu 10.10 tipo da ieri -.-"
<MaryJB> e sono impantanata in mille problemi
<pindol> i
<pindol> ciao
<pindol> ho un file"/dev-installer32.sh" che sta in una cartella sulla scrivania di ubuntu 13/10 e non mi si installa.questo è il comando che ho dato.Dove sbaglio? cd ~/Scrivania/LeMonnier_Devoto2012
<cybernova> pindol, che messaggio di errore ti da?
<paradisee_> ola!
<paradisee_> http://dpaste.com/1777472/
<paradisee_> come posso rimuovere postfix?
<pindol> cybernova, comando non trovato
<cybernova> pindol, incolla se pastebin i comandi e l'ouput
<cybernova> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cybernova> hai probabilmente sbagliato il nome del comando
<pindol> cybernova, ok
<pindol> cybernova, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7239884/
<cybernova> pindol, l'errore è diverso da comando errato, non trova semplicemente la cartella
<pindol> cybernova, ma la cartella c'è
<cybernova> pindol, no impossibile
<thezanzo> o/
<pindol> cybernova, se provo ad aprire questo file /dev-installer32.sh non si apre! è normale o dovrebbe aprirsi?
<cybernova> pindol, è un normale file di testo, puoi aprirlo con un qualunque editor di testo
<pindol> cybernova, grazie
<cybernova> di nulla
<fabrizio_> cerco aiuto per tovare la password per l'autenticazione quando installo nuovi programmi
<cybernova> fabrizio_, è la tua password
<cybernova> che hai scelto durante l'installazione di ubuntu
<fabrizio_> la vecchia password è di 5 puntini mentre quella da me scelta è molto più lunga...mi sono perso qualche cosa?
<fabrizio_> ho fatto l'istallazione affiancando windows xp ed è andato tutto in automatico...
<cybernova> fabrizio_, cosa vuol dire che la vecchia password è di 5 puntini?
<fabrizio_> quando vado a vedere l'account utente che è amministratore c'è nella casella della password 5 puntini sulla opzione accesso la mia password è invece di 15 fra lettere e numeri
<cybernova> fabrizio_, probabilmente non te li fa vedere tutti per motivi di sicurezza
<cybernova> comunque hai provato con la tua password ad installare i programmi?
<fabrizio_> si ho provato e non me l'accetta ..nella casella per autenticarsi per cambiare i dati utente ,per esempio, la password da me scelta non gli piace
<fabrizio_> c'è un modo per risalire alla password che gli serve?
<cybernova> fabrizio_, no non c'è un modo per risalire alla vecchia password
<fabrizio_> ho appena installato ubuntu 13.10 sono partito con entusiasmo ma mi devo ricredere   ... purtroppo
<fabrizio_> grazie del supporto ciao
<cybernova> fabrizio_, eh se ti dimentichi la password appena installato non è che si possono fare miracoli
<LIV_> salve ;O
<pietro> sto provando ad installare ubuntu sul mio pc con un cd rom
<Guest70050> ma mi da un messaggio di errore
<Guest70050> potete aiutarmi?
<Sandro_> ho bisogno di una versione di ubuntu per un vecchio portative che non legge i DVD
<MarderIII> Sandro_: ha usb? -> unetbootin http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net
<MarderIII> /a/o
<angelino> ciao a tutti
<thezanzo> setname Luca Zanzini
<paradisee_> Non riesco piu, per qualche motivo ad installare pacchette in apt
<paradisee_> soluzioni?
<akis24> sera
<xspartacus> sera
<franko> salve cè qualcuno ??
<joke2k> io
<franko> vlc non va si apre ma poi dal task manager vedo che si chiude come se crashasse
#ubuntu-it 2014-04-13
<simpleirc> giorno
<simpleirc> un info: ma TT sarà in gnome? niente piu unity?
<simpleirc1> giorno
<akis24> giorno
<simpleirc1> [08:47:33] <skricciolo1981> scusate ma TT sarà in gnome? niente più unity?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<paolo_> ciao a tutti il notebook toshiba a300 da cui digito e su cui è montato xp con linux si accende e si spegne come fare?
<akis24> paolo_:  collegalo alla corrente magari la batteria è giu'
<paolo_> collegato alla corrente e mi succede con qualsiasi distribuzione
<akis24> paolo_:  pure su xp ?
<paolo_> non con xp funziona regolarmente
<paolo_> infatti ora digito con questo pc
<Veneziano78> Un buon giorno a tutti nel canale
<akis24> paolo_: che distro usi ora ?
<Veneziano78> chi può darmi qualce suggerimento per un server ubuntu?
<jester-> Veneziano78: crca?
<jester-> circa*
<paolo_> ora uso xp ho provato tante distribuzioni con tutte mi si accende e dopo un poco si spegne
<Veneziano78> bhe sono molte cose da discutere... preferirire farlo in privato se è possibile
<cristian_c> lol
<Veneziano78> scusa la balbuzie, ma ogni tanto mi si incanta la tastiera ;)
<paolo_> con puppy riesco a lavorare qualche secondo
<akis24> paolo_: strano direi  qualche indizio se provi da live ? che so' ventole che girano al massimo o altro ?
<Veneziano78> Nessu buon samaritano?
<cybernova> Veneziano78, il supporto lo si da in pubblico
<Veneziano78> ah ok
<Veneziano78> intanto desidero capire la vulnerabilità di un server fatto con ubuntu...
<Veneziano78> capire come si è sotto attacco e come difendersi... sopratutto se il server è solo e non dispone di interfacce
<Veneziano78> capisco... vedo che è un pò Domenica per tutti ;)
<cybernova> Veneziano78, intanto http://www.ubuntu-it.org/scopri-ubuntu/server
<Veneziano78> ok mi leggo il papiro... poi?
<cybernova> Veneziano78, si ma se manco apri i link ehe sono 2 righe
<Veneziano78> si si... certo che l'ho aperto
<cybernova> Veneziano78, e comunque la vulnerabilità dipende dai servizi o programmi che c'hai installato sopra
<Veneziano78> certo questo lo immaginavo... ma considerato che il server dovrà ospitare un cloud con eventuale backup... mi domando come proteggersi
<jester-> Veneziano78: su server con no grafica si va di iptables
<Veneziano78> vorrei capire come inparare a gestirlo... lo so che a parlare si fa presto....
<jester-> che poi è qullo che usano le gui
<cybernova> Veneziano78, non conosco servizi cloud ma immagino che ci sia un'autenticazione per gli utenti che vogliono utilizzarlo
<Veneziano78> immagino di si
<cybernova> una vulnerabilità può essere un attacco a dizionario o bruteforce
<cristian_c> !iptables
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Iptables
<Veneziano78> ma considerato che conosco decisamente poco ubuntu server speravo in qualche illuminazione ;)
<cristian_c> Veneziano78, apri il link
<jester-> Veneziano78: devi studurti gli argomenti
<Veneziano78> si fatto
<jester-> studiarti*
<cristian_c> mi sembra anche ben spiegato
<Veneziano78> ok ora me li guardo grazie... spero non sia arabo per me ;)
<Veneziano78> al dilà di questo, volevo capire come è possibile creare una rete di server pilotata da un web server master, tipo per gesttire lo spazio di dati, ovvero io entro nel web serverve e sotto ho i dischi dei vari server condivisi, quando finsco lo spazio aggiungo un'altro server con i set di mirro per generare altro spazio
<Veneziano78> mi capite cosa intendo fare?
<jester-> Veneziano78: un server si presta a molteplici usi
<Veneziano78> complicato da fare e gestire?
<jester-> per l'uso che ne vuoi fare tu devi studiarti gli argomenti
<jester-> noi facciamo assistenza sul sistema operativo e diamo qualche indicazione
<Veneziano78> quindi tra 1 anno o 2 se tutto va bene?
<Veneziano78> era solo per capire
<jester-> dipendo poi dal tuo grado di preparazione se 0 non si puo pretendere di impare l'algebra in prima elemntre
<paolo_> parto da live su cd o usb non cambia parte e dopo un poco si spegne e si riaccende
<Veneziano78> bhe diciamo che sono a 0 cosa mi consigli di fare?
<jester-> Veneziano78: studiarti e capire la logica dall'inzio per es dai comandi bash
<krabador> Veneziano78, aspettavi che ti venissero dati 3 o 4 comandi per fare quello che volevi fare?
<jester-> sysadmin è un mestiere e no si impara in 2 giorni
<Veneziano78> questo no... ma speravo in qualche illuminazine o scorciatoie... non dover studiare per una tesi
<Veneziano78> tutto qui
<Veneziano78> risulta difficile appassionarsi per una cosa se nessuno ti aiuta nell'intento
<Veneziano78> capisco che è una rogna prendere per mano qualcuno...
<Veneziano78> ma nessuno è nato imparato
<jester-> Veneziano78: appunto
<krabador> la passione la si ha al di la di chi si ha intorno
<krabador> !chat | Veneziano78
<ubot-it> Veneziano78: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> Veneziano78: vuoi partire dall'universita?
<Veneziano78> capisco...
<Veneziano78> bhe ragazzi grazie ugualmente e scusate se vi ho fatto perdere tempo
<Ancusor> I need help
<cristian_c> !en | Ancusor
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'en'
<Ancusor> are there someone to help me?
<cristian_c> !english | Ancusor
<ubot-it> Ancusor: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<Ancusor> ciao ragazzi
<cristian_c> lol
<Ancusor> ho bisogno di aiuto
<Ancusor> c'è qualche esperto qui? :)
<Ancusor> ☺
<cristian_c> !aiuto | Ancusor
<ubot-it> Ancusor: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Ancusor> Quando installo usbuntu appare error no 5 input/output error
<Ancusor> cosa farE?
<cristian_c> Ancusor, su che pc, che ubuntu?
<Ancusor> AsRock H61M-DGS baCKTRACK E KALI
<cristian_c> !buntu | Ancusor
<ubot-it> Ancusor: Non tutto ciò che finisce per *buntu è ufficiale, non diamo supporto a derivate Ubuntu non ufficiali o non riconosciute. Supporto solo per http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetti-derivati.shtml
<Ancusor> anche su Ubuntu 12 me lo fa
<Ancusor> ho cambiato hardisk ma niente
<Ancusor> in Virtual box anche
<Enry> Ciao a tutti , meglio Buona Domenica
<Enry> Posso avere una mano ad aggiornare un ubuntu fermo alla ver 10.010 ???
<cristian_c> Enry, ti conviene installare direttamente una nuova ubuntu
<cristian_c> Enry, previo backup dei dati
<Enry> Cristian grazie per il consiglio, ora ti farò preoccupare !!
<cristian_c> ?
<Enry> Sono tottalmente estraneo a linux e a malapena mi arrangio con windows !!!
<pinguinaccio> lol
<cristian_c> Enry, beh, usavi la 10.10, no?
<pinguinaccio> ma ubuntu gira solo con gnome?
<Enry> SEnti magari mi puoi aiutare almeno su alcuni punti. No ,cavolo in NB non è mio !!
<cristian_c> Enry, hai chiesto il permesso al possessore, almeno?
<pinguinaccio> ciao a tutti
<Enry> hahahah certo è di mia suocera
<fabio_cc> !ciao | pinguinaccio
<ubot-it> pinguinaccio: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<pinguinaccio> e scusate dimentico sempre di salutare:-)
<cristian_c> pinguinaccio, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico
<pinguinaccio> grazie
<pinguinaccio> cioe dai prima di stare la a rileggere kde qui nn esiste??
<cristian_c> ?
<pinguinaccio> io usavo mandriva 2006 poi sn rimasto congelato con windos per alcuni anniù
<Enry> In pratica la versione che ha e ormai vecchia sono scaduti i termini per gli aggiornamenti, quinidi quando provo a scaricare i datti a pacchetto mi dice che ho problemi con intenret !!
<cristian_c> pinguinaccio, apri il link
<fabio_cc> pinguinaccio, si, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, comunque leggi il wiki
<pinguinaccio> su ubuntu kde nn gira o si??ù
<pinguinaccio> ok grazias
<cristian_c> Enry, non è più supportata la 10.10, è molto vecchia. Non ti resta che installare una nuova
<fabio_cc> pinguinaccio, sempre meglio leggere il wiki
<cristian_c> ancora supportata
<pinguinaccio> ok grazie scusate
<cristian_c> pinguinaccio, poi ci sono anche le derivate se non vuoi installare i de
<Enry> Si ok ma per scaricare è molto comlplicato
<cristian_c> !download | Enry
<ubot-it> Enry: download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<cristian_c> Enry, poi masterizzi e provi il sistema in live
<Enry> Ok ma se lo faccio dallo stesso NB mi crea problemi ?
<cristian_c> Enry, se ti piace, segui la guida per l'installazione
<pinguinaccio> eheh rinfrescare la memoria adesso:-)
<cristian_c> Enry, ti connetti a internet dal notebook?
<Enry> No ora sono sul mio !
<cristian_c> pinguinaccio, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<cristian_c> Enry, puoi scaricare il file .iso da dove vuoi
<cristian_c> Enry, poi però lo devi masterizzare
<Enry> Grazie tante per la disponibilità , ora vedo i link che mi hai gentilmente postato !!
<cristian_c> di niente
<pinguinaccio> potrei chiedere consiglio secondo voi qual è l ambiente grafico migliore da utilizzare??
<pinguinaccio> il pc nn lo uso solo io anche mia moglie che di pc nn ci capisce un H
<cristian_c> pinguinaccio, non c'è un ambiente grafico migliore o peggiore, è questione di gusti
<cristian_c> !chat | pinguinaccio
<ubot-it> pinguinaccio: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pinguinaccio> scusate
<pinguinaccio> e grazie ancora
<pinguinaccio> bo nn ce nessuno li
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<pinguinaccio> lol
<j1g3n> krabador: ho un problemone.
<j1g3n> salve a tutti
<jester-> one one?
<j1g3n> non so come, e cosa sia successo
<Enry> SCusami cristian sto scaricando Ubuntu desktop nell'avvanzamento del DL mi scrive tempo sconosciuto, mi devo preoccupare che domai sta ancora in DL o è meglio che collego l'Ethernet ?
<j1g3n> ho aggiornato ubuntu
<j1g3n> mi e' sparito unity.
<j1g3n> o meglio, la sessione su lightdm e' presente, accede, non da nessun errore, ma la barra superiore e laterale non vengono fuori a schermo.
<jester-> e cosa è comparso al suo posto
<j1g3n> nulla jester-
<j1g3n> ho lo schermo vuoto con conky.
<j1g3n> sfondo e conky. nessuna traccia del DE
<jester-> !unityreset
<ubot-it> per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset | Da Ubuntu 12.10 in avanti: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools esegui nel terminale:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<cristian_c> Enry, prova con i torrent
<j1g3n> jester-: fatto.
<j1g3n> ma non va.
<jester-> j1g3n: conki è altra ciofeca che sminchia
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> tolglilo
<j1g3n> jester-: ma conky l-ho installato da una settimana senza problema.
<jester-> mica che da una settimana non hai niente vuol dire che non ti ammali mai
<j1g3n> il problema e' comparso quando ho aggiornato, mi ha chiesto di riavviare, ho riavviato e al riavvio ho trovato questa bella sorpresa
<cristian_c> !torrent | Enry
<ubot-it> Enry: Per scaricare la nuova versione di Ubuntu 13.10 Saucy Salamander è preferibile usare i torrent: "Ubuntu" http://releases.ubuntu.com/saucy/ | "Kubuntu" http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/13.10/release/ | Per sapere come usare i torrent: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Transmission
<j1g3n> jester-: me le aspetto da arch queste rotture di coglioni
<jester-> j1g3n: togli la ciofeca, rifai il reset, e cancella la cartella .compiz .compiz2
<Enry> Torrent ?? addirittura ! Mah , senti i MB avvanzano , ora sono a circa 600 MB cosa ne pensi manchera tanto ??
<cristian_c> Enry, se hai già scaricato 600 MB non è mica male
<Enry> Si sono ansioso che non vada a buon fine, Sono abbastanza sfigatello con queste cose, complice l'ignoranza !!
<cristian_c> !wiki | Enry
<ubot-it> Enry: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<cristian_c> segui il wiki
<cristian_c> !iso | Enry
<ubot-it> Enry: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Guest29721> Ciao, qualcuno può fornirmi supporto per l'installazione di Ubuntu su VirtualBox?
<cristian_c> Guest29721, che problema hai?
<Enry> Grazieeeeeeeeee !! ora mi state faccendo preoccupare però ! hahaaha
<Enry> DL ok ! YEEEEEEEEEEE h
<j1g3n> jester-: bella fregatura. dal tty non mi fa resettare, e non ho modo di aprire un terminale su unity.
<Guest29721> Dunque su Windows 7 ho installato VirtualBox, e ho scaricato Ubuntu 64bit (avendo un 64 bit) ma non funzionava
<Enry> 733 MB !!
<Guest29721> ...ho poi scaricato il 32bit e mi parte la procedura d'installazione. Poi però va tipo in crash, ed esce un avviso che mi dice di un errore...
<cristian_c> Guest29721, no privato
<fabio_cc> j1g3n, ctrl+alt+t
<j1g3n> fabio_cc: ovviamente non va
<j1g3n> avevo gi' provato.
<fabio_cc> j1g3n, ok
<j1g3n> !unity
<ubot-it> Unity è la UI di default da Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity è una shell per GNOME. Vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity Guida uso e Configurazione: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/index.html  Per una esperienza simil-GNOME 2, vedi !notunity
<Mike84bs> Scusate qualcuno mi può aiutare per l'installazione di Ubuntu su VirtualBox?
<j1g3n> Mike84bs: se non dici il problema.
<Mike84bs> Dunque ho installato correttamente VirtualBox su Windows 7 64bit
<Mike84bs> Ho scaricato Ubuntu, creato la macchina virtuale e lanciato l'installazione del sistema operativo
<Mike84bs> Ho riavviato, come richiesto, ma invece che partire Ubuntu esce la finestra in cui mi chiede se installarlo o provarlo
<j1g3n> devi semplicemente togliere l-immagine dalle impostazioni
<Mike84bs> Cliccando su installa mi dice di rilevare già il sistema operativo
<j1g3n> l-immagine iso
<j1g3n> [montata su virtualbox toglila
<Mike84bs> ah intendi che andava messo per installare il sistema operativo ma ora per usarlo la rinuovo?
<Mike84bs> *rimuovo
<j1g3n> si hai montato l-immagine all-inizio_ o hai masterizzato il disco_
<Mike84bs> Nella scheda 'Archiviazione' -> 'Controller IDE' ho scelto l'iso che avevo scaricato, e poi avviato la macchina virtuale facendogli fare l'installazione di Ubuntu. Adesso ho provato a rimuovere il collegamento e riavviare ma mi dà errore interno
<j1g3n> Mike84bs: devi semplicemente smontare la iso
<Mike84bs> cioè come?
<j1g3n> come l-hai messa la togli
<Mike84bs> ho fatto tasto destro rimuovi collegamento, non è corretto?
<j1g3n> fai cosi per il momento
<j1g3n> accendi la vm con ubuntu
<Mike84bs> l'ho fatto ma Ubuntu mi dice errore interno
<j1g3n> all-inizio ti dice di premere un tasto per il menu di boot
<Mike84bs> F12 mi pare, lo premo?
<j1g3n> e anzi che scegliere il cd scegli il finto hard disk
<j1g3n> dovrebbe partire ubuntu
<Mike84bs> Dunque ho riavviato e premuto F12, mi dice "VirtualBox temporary boot device selection - Detected Hard disks: - AHCI Controller: 1) hard disk" e poi "Other boot devices: f) Floppy c) CD-ROM l) LAN)"
<Mike84bs> Mi verrebbe da dire che l'impostazione sia già corretta no?
<j1g3n> premi1
<Mike84bs> Ok fatto. Sembra acceda al sistema operativo ma poi mi dà di nuovo la finestra con avviso"Errore interno", metto la spunta su "Ignora altri problemi di questo tipo" e clicco su Continua, ma ho sempre una schermata nera che rimane tale
<fabio> salve. dove trovo le cartelle di skype?
<fabrizio_> hello
<fabrizio_> anybody for a help in installing 13.10?
<fabrizio_> qualcuno mi può aiutare per l'installazione della 13.10?
<j1g3n> fabrizio_: e' un chan italiano tranquillo
<fabrizio_> ok grazie
<j1g3n> Mike84bs: si e' installato male
<fabrizio_> voglio installare ubuntu su un pc con vista business installato
<j1g3n> ma se non so il motivo non posso aiutarti a risolvere
<fabrizio_> vorrei sovrascrivere quella schifezza
<fabrizio_> ho scaricato la versione, l'ho masterizzata su un dvd
<j1g3n> fabrizio_: semplice metti il dispositivo di installazione e gli dici di sovrascrivere quando te lo chiede
<fabrizio_> poi faccio partire il pc con prima lettura su d
<fabrizio_> parte ma si ferma poi su una schermata scura
<fabrizio_> con due iconcine basse
<fabrizio_> e non si muove più
<fabrizio_> e non si riesce a fare nulla
<fabrizio_> l'ho lasciato fare per parecchio, ma rimane fermo così
<fabio> qualcuno potrebbe dirmi il comando per disinstallare skype?
<fabrizio_> quindi mi tocca spegnere forzando
<j1g3n> fabrizio_:  sicuro di aver scaricato la versione adatta al tuo pc?
<fabrizio_> ho preso la 13.10 32 bit desktop
<j1g3n> fabio: sudo apt/get remove --purge skype
<fabrizio_> pensavo fosse quella giusta
<fabrizio_> ce n'è una più "leggera"?
<j1g3n> scusa sudo apt-get remove --purge skype
<fabrizio_> il pc ha solo 1 giga di ram
<fabio> grazie
<j1g3n> fabrizio_: il processore che hai [ a 32 o a 64 bit?
<fabrizio_> 32
<j1g3n> con 1 gb di ram puoi provare lubuntu
<fabrizio_> lubuntu?
<j1g3n> molto scarno graficamente ma dovrebbe volare
<fabrizio_> dove lo trovo?
<j1g3n> scrivi lubuntu su google
<fabrizio_> va bene
<fabrizio_> stessa procedura? scarico, masterizzo etc etc?
<j1g3n> si, o masterizzi, oppure se il pc supporta il boot da usb lo metti su chiavetta con unetbootin
<fabrizio_> quale versione di lubuntu mi consigli?
<fabio> j1g3n:  quel comando per skype non va
<j1g3n> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/13.10/release/lubuntu-13.10-desktop-i386.iso
<fabrizio_> grazie mille
<j1g3n> fabio: che errore ti da?
<fabio> effettivamente mi dice che il pacchetto skype non è installato
<j1g3n> vuol dire che e' gia rimosso. non e' il comando che non va
<fabio> eppure io ce l'ho skype
<Mike84bs> j1g3n scusa, prima hai scritto che si è installato male ma devo provare a reinstallarlo o a riscaricare l'iso?
<j1g3n> fabio: rimuovilo dal software center se te lo rileva
<fabrizio_> devo masterizzarlo come iso, vero?
<j1g3n> fabrizio_: certo
<j1g3n> Mike84bs: non so da cosa possa essere causato l-errore, dunque e' probabile che reinstallandolo tu lo abbia di nuovo
<fabrizio_> provo con CDBurnerXP
<fabio> j1g3n:  mah che strano... dal center mi chiede di installarlo
<Mike84bs> Quindi meglio riscaricare l'iso?
<j1g3n> Mike84bs: prova, potrebbe anche essere un problema di VB pero'
<j1g3n> fabio: mi chiedo cosa tu abbia installato e come.
<fabio> skype.. non ricordo come
<fabio> possibile che tutte a me
<cybernova> fabio, da terminale dpkg -l | grep skype
<cybernova> e incolla tutto su pastebin
<cybernova> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fabio> va bene
<fabio> cybernova: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7244355/
<cybernova> fabio, si skype è installato
<cybernova> fabio, ora dai sudo dpkg --purge skype-bin
<fabio> ecco ora sembra andare
<fabio> perfetto
<fabio> cybernova:  ora mi prenderai per pazzo.. per volerlo rimettere posso installarlo dal center?
<cybernova> fabio, si certo
<fabio> cybernova:  visto che ci sono posso chiederti di un altro problema irrisolto da mesi?
<cybernova> !chiedi | fabio
<ubot-it> fabio: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<fabio> d'un tratto il mio pc ha smesso di rispondere ai comandi di arresto riavvio e sospensione del sistema
<fabio> e sono mesi che uso il dito
<cybernova> fabio, cioè prima funzionava e hai fatto qualcosa e poi non funzionava più?
<fabio> cybernova:  si.. nello specifico durante il passaggio da windows a ubuntu
<fabio> all'epoca ho involontariamente segato windows, tralaltro
<cybernova> si può provare a cambiare un parametro con cui viene lanciato il kernel all'avvio
<fabio> dal terminale?
<cybernova> fabio, da terminale sudo gedit /etc/default/grub e nella riga GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT aggiungi ai parametri che già ci sono noacpi
<cybernova> poi quando hai fatto fammi vedere quello che hai modificato con pastebin
<fabio> cybernova:  nella riga c'è scritto questo GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<fabio> dove/ come lo aggiungo
<cybernova> fabio, deve diventare così: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi=off"
<fabio> fatto... ti copio tutta la pagina con paste?
<cybernova> fabio, ok se hai copiato quello che ti ho scritto non c'è ne bisogno
<cybernova> ora dai sudo update-grub
<fabio> fatto
<fabio> cybernova:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7244447/
<cybernova> fabio, ora prova a riavviare il pc, per stavolta di sicuro dovrai farlo ancora dal bottone
<fabio> allora provo
<fabio_> cybernova: solito problema con delle scritte su sfondo nero
<pinguinaccio> raga per installare desktop in kde una volta installato unity 2 d che devo fare??ù
<pinguinaccio> ubuntu naturalmente
<pinguinaccio> 12.10
<cybernova> fabio_, cosa centra con lo spegnimento?
<fabio_> quando provo a riavviare o arrestare mi compare sempre uno sfondo nero con alcune scritte
<cybernova> fabio_, e dove rimane bloccato?
<cybernova> a quale scritta?
<pinguinaccio> -.-
<fabio_> dovrei rifarlo
<fabio_> ci provo
<bellu> ciao! qualcuno mi può aiutare x un problemino con la scheda audio su xubuntu 12.04?? grazie in anticipo!
<bellu> up
<bellu> posso porre domande su xubuntu in questa chat?
<Enry> Scusa fabio ho letto che hai scaricato è masterizzato la iso di ubuntu desktop, in che supporto lo hai messo ? ho problemi con cd da 700MB
<cybernova> !qualcuno | bellu
<ubot-it> bellu: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<bellu> ok @ubot-it, hai ragione..sono passato da ubuntu 13.04 a xubuntu 12.04 da poco, perchè con il mio portatile hp 2230s iniziavo a vedere sensibili rallentamenti..tutto funzia bene ma non so come mai alcune volte xubuntu parte senza audio, si perde la scheda audio per strada..
<bellu> ...tipo adesso...e se provo ad aprire alsamixer mi dice:"impossibile aprire il mixer: File o directory non esistente"...qualche suggerimento??
<Enry> Ok fabio non c'è , mi aiutereste a capire come mettere 730MB di Ubuntu desktop in un cd da 700MB ? grazie , sempre se è fattibile !
<cybernova> Enry, tu chiedi un miracolo
<Enry> HAHHAhAH ecco !!
<Enry> COnsigli ??
<Enry> vado su DVD ?
<Enry> Ora posseggo i _
<cybernova> Enry, si l'unica è utilizzare o un dvd oppure una chiavetta usb
<Enry> -R
<Enry> Scusami veramnte, sono abbasr
<Enry> abbastanza imbranato, ma da chiavetta, è più complicato ?
<Enry> ho meglio devo settare i boot di avvio nel bios e bla bla bla ?
<bellu> Enry, per me usa un DVD e vai tranquillo...
<cybernova> !usb | Enry
<ubot-it> Enry: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<cybernova> Enry, ora sei su windows?
<bellu> Enry, io con le chiavette ho quasi sempre avuto problemi...
<Enry> Grazie ad entrambi
<Enry> bellu crea problemi -R ?
<Enry> Si cibernova
<cybernova> !usbwin | Enry
<ubot-it> Enry: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<cybernova> poi dal bios una volta fatta la chiavetta usb devi dirgli di fare il boot da quella
<Enry> Si però questo lavoro lo devo fare un un altro NB !!
<Enry> Era per cybernova
<cybernova> Enry, NB?
<Enry> Notebook
<cybernova> ah e quindi? non cambia nulla
<cybernova> in quel notebook basterà che cambi l'ordine di avvio mettendo per prima la chiavetta
<bellu> Enry, hai un DVD riscrivibile? se si puoi fare delle prove senza rovinare nulla aaltrimenti puoi fare anche da chiavetta come detto da cybernova e @ubot-it
<Enry> AH credevo fosse determinante. ora ci provo very thanks
<cybernova> di nulla
<bellu> qualcuno mi può aiutare con il mio problema??
<bellu> qualcuno sa dirmi come mai qualche volta, quando avvio xubuntu, questo non carica la scheda audio?
<bellu> up
<akis24> sera
<joke2k> buondi
<bellu> qualche anima pia???
<akis24> !chiedi | bellu
<ubot-it> bellu: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<bellu> ho xubuntu 12.04. qualche volta, il S.O. non carica la scheda audio e per quella sessione non posso ascoltare musica o suoni. devo riavviare e tutto si sistema.
<Mike84bs> j1g3n: Ho risolto scaricando la versione LTS; evidentemente la versione 13.10 non era a posto
<michele_> ciao
<michele_> voglio installare ubuntu al posto di windows xp ma col dvd non riesco a farlo partire. qualcuno sa dirmi come fare?
<joke2k> hai provato ad avviare il bios e impostare il dvd come primo device nella sequenza di boot?
<joke2k> michele_, ...
<michele_> non so come si fa. Grazie
<mario_> aiuto non riesco a scaricare linux dal vostro sito
<raffa71> ciao a tutti, sto cercando di installare ubuntu sul mio pc un po' datato ma ricevo sempre l'errore che sono in low graphics mode... ho letto il forum ma non ho trovato particolari soluzioni al mio caso... qulcuno puo' aiutarmi? grazie!
<raffa71> qucle info in piu' in realtà sto cercando di girare la live da usb... il pc è un packard bell 64 bit con sempron 3000+
<michele_> ciao joke2k
<michele_> scusa ma si è spento il pc
<joke2k> michele_, ciao
<michele_> mi dicevi di far partire dal bios il dvd, come faccio?
<joke2k> nn proprio
<raffa71> help qualcuno mi aiuta?
<joke2k> sai entrare e navigare nel bios?
<michele_> diciamo di no
<joke2k> ok aspetta
<joke2k> hai detto winxp
<joke2k> ?
<michele_> se hai pazienza...
<michele_> si
<raffa71> sigh sigh
<michele_> eccomi pronto
<joke2k> riavvia il pc, e mentre parte clicca F8 con una certa regolarita' ogni secondo (nn piu veloce), ti si dovrebbe aprire un menu dove la prima scelta e' il tuo hard disk con windows, sotto da qualche parte trovi il lettore dvd, lo selezioni e ti parte l'installer di ubuntu
<raffa71> riprovo...
<raffa71> ciao a tutti, sto cercando di installare ubuntu sul mio pc un po' datato ma ricevo sempre l'errore che sono in low graphics mode... ho letto il forum ma non ho trovato particolari soluzioni al mio caso... qulcuno puo' aiutarmi? grazie!
<joke2k> raffa71, che scheda grafica hai?
<raffa71> grazie joke2k!!! ora ti dico
<michele_> no, c'e' solo windos normale, modalita provvisoria e prompt comandi
<raffa71> joke2K aspetta per favore che devo trovare il file di cpu-z....
<raffa71> zaq12qaz
<raffa71> scusa non era per te
<joke2k> hahah che e' la tua password? XD
<michele_> joke2K  c'e' solo windos normale, modalita provvisoria e prompt comandi
<joke2k> F8?
<michele_> si
<raffa71> joke2k puo' essere questa? VIA/S3G UniChrome Pro IGP
<joke2k> ok, hai due alternative, o provi anche F6 e F7 e F9 ... tante volte ti danno il menu che dico io
<michele_> ok provo
<joke2k> oppure entri nel bios
<michele_> in che modo
<joke2k> con CANC o F2 appena starta
<joke2k> li dentro in modo abbastanza facile puoi cambiare la sequenza di boot
<michele_> ok provo
<joke2k> ti sposti con le freccette, i tab... invio spazio... nn impossibile
<michele_> ok
<raffa71> joke2k, vista la scheda?
<joke2k> raffa71, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome
<joke2k> che ubuntu hai?
<joke2k> che versione intendo
<raffa71> joke2k, che ubuntu vorrei installare?
<raffa71> joke2k, l'ultima 13.10
<krabador> raffa71, hai provato l'opzione nomodeset, in avvio?
<raffa71> joke2k, non ho problemi di installazione ci chrome ma proprio non riesco a far girare la live di ubuntu perchè mi dive che sono il low graphics mode....
<raffa71> ciao krabador, non sono molto pratico... che significa e come dovrei fare?
<krabador> fai partire la live, premi f6 al menu di avvio, selezioni nomodeset, e fai "prova Ubuntu senza installare"
<raffa71> krabador, arrivo al test ubuntu without installing solo che quando parte mi arriva i lsegnale che sono il low graphic mode
<raffa71> krabador, ho pravato anche xubuntu, seleziono prova ubuntu senza installare ma poi rimane tutto lo schermo scuro...
<krabador> raffa71 , hai letto quello che ho scritto?
<raffa71> krabador, sì
<krabador> prova
<raffa71> krabador, ricapitolando, insierisco la usb e faccio il boot da li' poi premo f6?
<krabador> si, e se premi f2 puoi selezionare la lingua italiana
<raffa71> krabador, ok, ora sto scaricando la versione 12 sulla usb e poi provo.... pensavo che foss eun problema di versione ma non credo cambi no?
<krabador> dipende dall'hardware
<krabador> che CPU / RAM/ scheda video hai?
<raffa71> krabador, Name			AMD Sempron 3000+ 	Codename		Palermo 	Specification		AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 3000+ 	Package 		Socket 754
<raffa71> kabrador, ram 1,5 gb DDR pc3200
<raffa71> kabrador, scheda video credo: VIA/S3G UniChrome Pro IGP
<raffa71> kabrador, ci sei?
<krabador> puoi iscriverlo al liceo
<krabador> il pc
<raffa71> krabador, ahahhahahhaha
<raffa71> sì
<raffa71> pero' no tengo diero che devo fa...
<raffa71> dinero
<raffa71> krabador, ho provato anche lubuntu ma non funziona nemmeno quello....
<raffa71> krabador, il problema è che avevo xp e lo uso per l'ufficio e quindi o passo a windows 7 o compro un altro pc o provo con linux...
<krabador> Ubuntu normale evitala direttamente
<krabador> riprova lubuntu , e prova l'impostazione che ti ho detto
<raffa71> ok
<raffa71> su lubuntu gira chrome?
<krabador> si, ma se la CPU non ha il flag sse2, flash non va
<krabador> e bisogna usare firefox, con una versione antecedente di flash
<raffa71> la cpu ha queste Instructions sets	MMX (+), 3DNow! (+), SSE, SSE2, SSE3, x86-64
<raffa71> non sembrerebbe nemmo male per l'età che ha...
<raffa71> provo come dicevi tu con f6...
<raffa71> ho provato a premere e tenere premuto f6 ma mi fa vedere solo tutte le istruzioni che fa per lanciare...
<krabador> con f6 hai un menu
<krabador> tra cui nomodeset
<krabador> lo selezioni
<krabador> e selezioni prova ubuntu
<krabador> raffa71, per l'età che ha , è la fascia bassa di quel socket, puoi trovare un athlon dello stesso periodo, che ti va 10 volte meglio, tipo a 10€
<raffa71> raffa71, niente da fare con il nomodeset forse perchè faccio fare il boot da usb tramite plop boot manager...
<raffa71> faccio l'ultimo tenattivo e poi credo che mi comprero' un pc nuovo... sigh sigh
<JonnyCoder> ciao a tutti
<JonnyCoder> Qualcuno mi può dare una dritta su come creare una memory usb bootable per installare ubuntu su un'altro pc da Mac OS ?
<raffa71> krabador, pero' rosico perchè pensavo di provare finalmente ubuntu....
<raffa71> oltre a risparmiare un po'
<raffa71> ciao jonnycoder prova questo http://www.google.it/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CDMQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Funetbootin.sourceforge.net%2F&ei=BLNKU8q-M47B7AaojoH4CQ&usg=AFQjCNFG2iJy14ueI6PKA0HBkn1cP-KoBg&sig2=43dwWjc67_dRtj6wlP34QQ&bvm=bv.64542518,d.ZGU
<raffa71> ciao
<raffa71> non funziona!!!! :(
<raffa71> magari esistono vecchie versioni di ubuntu che girano sul mio vecchio pc con la vecchia scehda grafica?
<raffa71> dove le trovo?
<Dix78> raffa71, non è consigliabile installare versioni non più supportate. AL massimo prova con la 12.04 che è LTS e sarà supportata fino al 2017
<raffa71> dix78, grazie ma non me ne funzona nessuna sul mio vecchio PC!!! non so csa fare!
<Dix78> raffa71, la distro più vecchia al momento supportata è la 10.04. Hai provato anche con quella?
<raffa71> dix78, no
<raffa71> dove la trovo?
<raffa71> ora sto provando a scaricare lubunutu alternate.... chissà
<Dix78> raffa71, la 10.04 puoi scaricarla da qui  http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04.3/
<krabador> la 10.04 non è piu' aggiornata in sicurezza
<krabador> e con software fermo a 4 anni fa
<Dix78> krabador, la 10.04 era LTS, dovrebbe avere supporto fino al 2015
<krabador> Dix78, server
<krabador> non desktop
<raffa71> niente
<raffa71> anche la 12.04 sia 64 sia 32 bit mi da lo stesso problea
<krabador> Dix78, raffa71 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<raffa71> the system is running in low-graphics mode
<krabador> raffa71, hai provato l'opzione nomodeset, si o no?
<raffa71> non ci riesco!
<krabador> raffa71, devi
<krabador> raffa71, semplicemente
<krabador> raffa71, premere f6
<krabador> raffa71, nel menu
<raffa71> ho provato a premere F6 ma l'unica cosa che fa è cambiarmi la schermata da quella di ubuntu... a quella con tutta la lista dei comandi che esegue :(
<raffa71> kabrador, forse è perchè uso polp boot manager ma non mi funziona!
<krabador> Ab3L, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<krabador> raffa71, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<krabador> Ab3L, scusa
<Ab3L> np
<krabador> raffa71, devi avere il normale menu di boot del supporto di installazione
<raffa71> non ci arrivo a quel punto
<krabador> raffa71, fa un dvd di installazione
<raffa71> credo che il problema sia quello che ha segnalato joke2k, prima.... in pratica lo spiega a questo link... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome
<raffa71> quindi non riusciro' mai a far funzionare la live...
<krabador> raffa71, quello è a sistema operativo installato
<krabador> raffa71, la live va
<krabador> se tu facessi un dvd di isntallazioone
<krabador> "polp boot manager" non è la norma
<raffa71> ok allora riprovo con il dvd di installazione
<raffa71> ok
<raffa71> fatto fatto dvd f6 nomodeset e poi?
<krabador> "prova ubuntu senza installare"V
<raffa71> sta caricando vediamo un po'...
<raffa71> :( the system is running in low-graphics mode
<raffa71> !your screen, graphics card, and iput device settings could not be detected correctly. you will nedd to configure these yourself!
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<raffa71> "!your screen, graphics card, and iput device settings could not be detected correctly. you will nedd to configure these yourself!"
<raffa71> niente
<krabador> raffa71, allora devi provare con la alternate
<raffa71> serve un utente troppo esperto...
<raffa71> provo... la sta scaricando
<raffa71> grazie a tutti per l'aiutoe la pazienza!!!!
<krabador> raffa71, serve un pc non un residuato
<raffa71> ahahhahaha
<raffa71> mi sa che st'investimento me tocca
<krabador> raffa71, in ogni caso, quali sono le opzioni di boot da usb della scheda madre?
<raffa71> per quello ho dovuto usare il plop boot manager
<raffa71> perchè riesco a fare boot solo da floppy, cd e hd
<raffa71> non ci sono
<raffa71> ma se provo a mettere il parametro di boot vga=770?
<krabador> raffa71, prova 874
<raffa71> krabador, per ora sto provando 788... vediamo...
<raffa71> nada
<raffa71> smetto e esco grazoie atutti!
<Alessio78> salve a tutti, chi mi può aiutare a installare un firmware per la scheda WIFI?
<Alessio78> .......
<krabador> Alessio78, che scheda ?
<Alessio78> ciao krabador e grazie mille, la scheda è una intel PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B MiniPCI Adapter e non mi viene vista, ho trovato il firmware a questo link ma non sò cosa devo fare per installarlo : http://pkgs.fedoraproject.org/repo/pkgs/ipw2100-firmware/ipw2100-fw-1.3.tgz/46aa75bcda1a00efa841f9707bbbd113/
<krabador> "pkgs.fedoraproject.org" riesci a leggerlo?
<krabador> Alessio78, di che ubuntu stiamo parlando?
<Alessio78> xubuntu 12.04 perchè ho un processore M
<Alessio78> avevo provato lubuntu e a seguire la guida per installare anche per non PAE ma mi dava un sacco di errori e non terminava, l'unica che va su questo portatile è questa, va tutto bene  apparte la wifi
<krabador> Alessio78, hai controllato in driver aggiuntivi?
<Alessio78> si.....non trova nulla
<krabador> Alessio78, manda per favore lshw -C network  ed incolla su pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | Alessio78
<ubot-it> Alessio78: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ugone> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Alessio78> ok....arrivo
<Alessio78> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7245780/
<Alessio78> spero di aver fatto giusto....
<krabador> Alessio78, scusami, rfkill list, e la stessa cosa
<Alessio78> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7245801/
<krabador> Alessio78, sudo rfkill unblock all
<Alessio78> fatto...e ora?
<krabador> adesso dovrebbe andare
<krabador> Alessio78, vedi se hai entrambi yes in rfkill list
<Alessio78> no, è uguale a prima
<krabador> Alessio78, come sta messo il tasto del wifi?
<Alessio78> la spia è accesa.....anche prima....
<krabador> premilo
<Alessio78> non fa nulla
<krabador> Alessio78, sudo rfkill unblock all
<krabador> rimanda rfkill list
<Alessio78> 0: phy0: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: yes
<krabador> Alessio78, sudo rfkill unblock all
<krabador> sudo ifconfig wlan0 down
<krabador> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<krabador> rfkill list
<krabador> Alessio78, nel task di network manager , è abilitata la rete wifi?
<Alessio78> la scritta abilita wifi è in ombra....non è abilitata
<krabador> hai mandato i comandi?
<Alessio78> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7245893/
<krabador> Alessio78, iwconfig
<Alessio78> ok....
<Alessio78> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7245912/
<Alessio78> sarà perchè è un pò vecchio il portatile?
<krabador> Alessio78, sudo rfkill unblock all
<krabador> sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<krabador> down scusa
<krabador> sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<krabador> rfkill list
<Alessio78> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7245976/
<ikkiy> salve a tutti
<Alessio78> ciao ikkiy
<ikkiy> qualcuno ha tempo x una domanda veloce?
<krabador> !qualcuno | ikkiy
<ubot-it> ikkiy: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<ikkiy> ok grazie
<Alessio78> hehe
<ikkiy> io ho 2 hdd uno "normale" e uno SSD.. vorrei installare linux ubuntu su SSd in dual boot che accorgimenti devo prendere?
<krabador> ikkiy, che scriva il meno possibile sul disco
<ikkiy> ma x l'installazione creo solo una partizione o devo farne di più? ho letto le guide la sinceramente hanno solo aumentato i miei dubbi
<ikkiy> ma*
<Alessio78> krabador, hai visto l'ultima pagina che ho incollato?
<krabador> ikkiy, puoi fare una sola partizione, se hai abbastanza ram
<krabador> ikkiy, e installi in un ssd
<ikkiy> ho 32gb di ram e 128gb di ssd
<krabador> ikkiy, http://askubuntu.com/questions/18903/how-to-enable-trim/19480#19480
<krabador> ikkiy, una partizione va bene
<ikkiy> grazie molte gentilissimo
<krabador> Alessio78, hai anche windows in questo pc?
<krabador> Alessio78, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install linux-firmware linux-firmware-nonfree
<Alessio78> no, ho solo xubuntu
<krabador> Alessio78, premi il tasto per il wireless, e rimanda gli stessi comandi
<krabador> hai mandato sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install linux-firmware linux-firmware-nonfree ?
<Alessio78> stà scaricando
<krabador> Alessio78, manda poi tutto su pastebin
<krabador> quest'ultimo
<Alessio78> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7246099/
<krabador> Alessio78, allora, adesso riavvia, e torna qui
<Alessio78> ok.....a dopo e grazie mille
<mannaggia> ragazzi non riesco a splittare un file ape con shnsplit anche perchè non riesco a installare il pacchetto mac indispensabile per poter utlizzare i file ape, come si può leggere nei forum, comunque tramite un qualsiasi lettore multimediale riesco a ascoltarli, mi potreste aiutare?
<krabador> !chat | mannaggia
<ubot-it> mannaggia: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Alessio78> eccomi....
<Alessio78> krabador....nessun cambiamento a prima vista
<krabador> rfkill list
<Alessio78> 0: phy0: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: yes
<krabador> Alessio78, risulta bloccata dal tasto
<Alessio78> se io schiaccio il tasto non fa niente
<Alessio78> e prima con xp andava.....ma lo ho tolto perchè era lentissimo e inutilizzabile
<jester-> Alessio78: se l'ha spenta in xp so cazzi
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> mai segare winz
<Alessio78> :-/
<krabador> Alessio78, infatti, se l'hai spenta in xp, praticamente la devi riaccendere la li
<Alessio78> ...............Oo
<jester-> Alessio78: pigliati una usb netgear o linksys
<jester-> Alessio78: uname -r che risponde
<jester-> Alessio78: uname -r che risponde
<Alessio78> 3.2.0-60-generic
<jester-> Alessio78: lè vecc il kernel prova la live della 13.10
<Alessio78> non me lo installa
<jester-> la live parte?
<Alessio78> mi diceva che non supportava il processore
<krabador> Alessio78, con il processore di serie M , aspetta qualche giorno, che c'è la 14.04, che ha il forcepae
<krabador> tra le opzioni
<krabador> ed hai un kernel drasticamente piu' nuovo e migliorato
<jester-> Alessio78: forese tentavi di installare 64 su cpu a 32 o la menava con pae
<jester-> bella anche sta menata della pae
<Alessio78> la menava con pae......ma ho provato anche a seguire la guida relativa di partire con il cd minimale e poi aggiornare tutto in riga di comando....ma alla fine una volta che installo il pacchetto grafico non si vede nulla
<Alessio78> krabador......14.04 di xubuntu e lubuntu?
<krabador> beh, che ram e scheda video hai?
<Alessio78> ram 512, scheda video non lo sò
<Alessio78> processore è un 1.4 o 1.7......il portatile non è mio ma di un amica
<Alessio78> p.s. non mi va nemmeno l'usb
<jester-> Alessio78: lubuntu e regala all'amica un pc piu decente
<jester-> lol
<krabador> Alessio78, si , decisamente lubuntu
<Alessio78> come non detto, l'usb funziona, è la chiavetta che avevo della sitecom che non va, almeno quello
<Alessio78> krabador.....quindi a breve arriva la 14.04 di lubuntu che mi va sul pae ?
<|gonzo|> jester-, si, pc più decente, ma lo deve pagare :)
<Alessio78> è un peccato cambiarlo questo portatile per quello che lo usa lei
<krabador> Alessio78, praticamente il 17
<krabador> Alessio78, pazienta un minimo
<Alessio78> ok.....paziento si :-)
<Alessio78> per la wifi quindi dovrei installare winz, scaricare i driver e abilitarla da li?
<krabador> Alessio78, beh, potrebbe andare tutto bene con la 14.04
<Alessio78> allora prima aspetto il 17 e poi vedo
<Alessio78> siete stati gentilissimi ragazzi
<Alessio78> grazie mille!!!
<Alessio78> buona notte a tutti e grazie ancora
<krabador> Alessio78, di niente, torna pure qui
<krabador> Alessio78, se hai problemi con la 14.04
<Alessio78> va bene, spero di non disturbarvi ma venire solo per un saluto ;-)
<krabador> Alessio78, ma figurati
<Alessio78> sono un novellino con linux... avevo iniziato ad avvicinarmi con la 6.04 ma per poco
<krabador> Alessio78, cosa è successo poi ?
<Alessio78> ho comprato un mac :-P
<krabador> Alessio78, molto male
<krabador> se lasci una mela in un piatto
<krabador> prima o poi fa il verme.
<cristian_c> lol
<Alessio78> ahahaha
<Alessio78> comunque ho un pc fisso con winz 7 e credo proprio metterò ubuntu
<Alessio78> mi si è riacesa la lampadina
<krabador> Alessio78, se tutto quello che devi fare, la puoi fare, why not
<krabador> anzi
<krabador> qui dentro non ti si puo' altro che dire cose in quella direzione
<Alessio78> a presto, ciao :-)
<krabador> ciao
<vice_> con il terminale aperto se pigio il tasto frecia su  mi compaiono i comandi che ho già usato, come si fa a cancellare tuti i vecchi comandi???
<krabador> vice_, ce ne sono di vergognosi?
<krabador> è una caratteristica estremamente utile
<cristian_c> lol
<krabador> vice_, hai offeso persone che usano il pc, al posto di mandare comandi?
<cristian_c> lol
<vice_> diciamo che mi farebbe comodo cancellare la lista
<yeh> Ciao. Posso chiedere a qualcuno un info sul nuovo Ubuntu?
<krabador> allora, o cancelli, il file .bash_history, nella home,
<krabador> yeh, cheidi
<krabador> chiedi
<yeh> Se installo Ubuntu, quando esce una nuova versione basta effettuare i classici aggiornamenti automatici o si deve scaricare l'iso e reinstallarlo nuovamente?
<krabador> yeh, se esce una versione nuova,puoi effettuare il salto di versione
<krabador> yeh, una procedura molto simile ad effettuare i classici aggiornamenti
<krabador> vice_, o mandi history -c
<krabador> yeh, ma sarebbe meglio effettuare un backup e reinstallare nuovamente
<yeh> Volendo però il passaggio ad una nuova versione si può effettuare semplicemente con gli aggiornamenti tradizionali?
<krabador> yeh, no
<krabador> yeh, con gli aggiornamenti tradizionali no
<krabador> yeh, ma effettuando una procedura molto simile
<krabador> yeh, il giorno della pubblicazione di una nuova release, se è insallata la versione esattamente precedente, appare un messaggio che chiede se passare alla nuova versione
<yeh> Me la potresti descrivere per grandi linee? Come si procede?
<vice_> grande!!!  grazie sempre....
<krabador> yeh, il giorno della pubblicazione di una nuova release, se è insallata la versione esattamente precedente, appare un messaggio che chiede se passare alla nuova versione
<yeh> E come si procede di conseguenza al passaggio alla nuova versione?
<vice_> perche è uscita la nuova?
<krabador> yeh, selezioni "si"
<yeh> Tutto qui?
<krabador> yeh, cosa ti aspettavi?
<yeh> Pensavo fosse un po' più simile ad altri sistemi, sono nuovo di Linux.
<yeh> Poi, su Windows spesso si preferisce resettare tutto per diversi motivi, ma su Linux perchè si preferisce fare un backup e reinstallare tutto? Quali sono i vantaggi?
<krabador> yeh, installazione pulita
<krabador> yeh, il backup lo fai se ti importa dei dati che hai nel sistema
<krabador> non è obbligatorio
<krabador> yeh, cosa intendi per "su Windows spesso si preferisce resettare tutto per diversi motivi" ?
<yeh> Su Windows nel tempo si accumulano dati, errori e altre cose che rallentano il sistema e spesso creano non poche noie, ma Linux è diverso da questo punto di vista. Perchè è meglio un'installazione pulita?
<krabador> yeh, la procedura di salto di versione, puo' lasciare vecchi strascici, specialmente se si è smanettato tanto col sistema
<vice_> allora ma miglior cosa è scaricare la iso è reinstallare tutto?
<yeh> Capisco. Tra qualche giorno ho letto che esce una nuova versione di Ubuntu. Mi sai dire qualcosa sulle novità?
<krabador> yeh, un kernel successivo al 3.12, che ha avuto tantissime migliorie ottimizzazioni ed implementazioni , migliorie con l'ambiente grafico di default
<yeh> Il passaggio di versione senza reinstallare tutto si può fare anche su virtualbox?
<krabador> la riscrittura di tutti i CSS di Unity in GTK+3,
<krabador> yeh, si puo' fare dappertutto
<krabador> yeh, e appunto perchè è una macchina virtuale, cosa ti costa reinstallare?
<yeh> Certo, era solo per curiosità infatti. Ti ringrazio per le informazioni utili che mi hai dato, alla prossima!
<krabador> salve
<onorium> help
<onorium> ciao a tutti
<onorium> cosa devo fare per far partire ubuntu?
<onorium> this kernel requires an x86-64 cpu but only detected an i686 cpu
<onorium> mi compare questa scritta
<krabador> onorium, scaricare la versione a 32 bit
<krabador> sul sito la divisione è abbastanza chiara
<krabador> onorium, hai una cpu a 32 bit, ed hai cercato di far partire la versione a 64
<onorium> scusami krabor è la prima volta che entro nel sito
<onorium> perdonate la mia ignoranza
<onorium> ok
<onorium> allora scarico la 32 bit
<krabador> onorium, che cpu /ram /scheda video hai ?
<krabador> onorium, se la cpu è a 32 bit, il pc non è giovanissimo, immagino, e la versione principale di ubuntu non è la piu' indicata
<onorium> sto vedendo le caratteristiche precise
<onorium> perkè non me le ricordo
<onorium> amd atlhlon
<onorium> 1 GB di RAM
<onorium> 1,14 GHZ
<krabador> lubuntu
<onorium> radeon 9600 puo esserE?
<onorium> devo scaricare lubuntu?
<ErVito> azz, ormai ubuntu non è più indicato per i mulettoni?!
<onorium> krabador che versione di lubuntu?
<krabador> onorium, lubuntu 32bit
<krabador> onorium, prova l'ultima versione
<krabador> onorium, ma il 17, esce la successiva
<onorium> per veder video su youtube e ascoltare musica va bene?
<krabador> si
<krabador> come tutte
<onorium>  da dove potrei scaricarlo?
<onorium> ?
<krabador> onorium, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/13.10/release/
<krabador> ma il 17 esce la prossima versione
<krabador> onorium, ti consiglierei di aspettare
<onorium> è che sono senza O.S.
<onorium> :/
<onorium> quale immagine dovrei scegliere?
<krabador> onorium, non te la cavi con l'inglese, vero?
<krabador> "this kernel requires an x86-64 cpu but only detected an i686 cpu " vuol dire che ti serve una i386
<krabador> onorium, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/13.10/release/lubuntu-13.10-desktop-i386.iso
#ubuntu-it 2015-04-06
<akis24> giorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<mattia> Ho un problema con la scheda di rete SiS191: se lancio l'ifconfig si genera un deadlock del pc che non risponde più a nessun comando. Qualcuno ha avuto un problema simile?
<cristian_c> mattia, come mai digiti ifconfig?
<cristian_c> su quale pc?
<mattia> tempo fa avevo installato ubuntu ma ho dovuto disabilitare la scheda di rete dal bios
<mattia> altrimenti si bloccava
<cristian_c> mattia, per favore, puoi rispondere alle domande?
<ExPBoy> no
<mattia> ifconfig lo digito per provare a configurare la rete
<cristian_c> mattia, manca la seconda risposta
<mattia> il pc è un desktop fujitsu siemens
<cristian_c> mattia, caratteristiche del pc?
<cristian_c> e anche versione di ubuntu
<mattia> scheda madre GA-8S649MF con ethernet integrata
<mattia> RAM 1GB
<ExPBoy> uhm
<mattia> anciando ifconfig eth0 ip.... netmask... up
<mattia> si blocca tutto
<cristian_c> ok
<mattia> ifconfig da solo ritorna il MAC della scheda di rete come un DE AD BE EF DE AD BE EF
<f843d0> mattia: versione di Ubuntu? Il blocco e` del terminale o e` proprio un hang del sistema?
<cristian_c> mattia, ma manca la risposta alla terza domanda
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> e anche versione di ubuntu
<davide1> caio
<ExPBoy> sempronio
<mattia> l'ubuntu è in versione 9.10
<mattia> hang del sistema
<davide1> :-Dciao e buona ppasqua
<cristian_c> mattia, ehm, 9.10 risale al 2009
<davide1> è iminente uscita 15.04
<jester-> 9.10 è morta e sepolta
<mattia> se provo ad avviare prima windows xp, successivamente a riavviare il sistema passando in dual boot a linux, la scheda di rete viene riconosciuta perfettamente
<ExPBoy> mattia, diciamo che quel pc ormai ti devi accontentare
<mattia> è come se con windows venisse configurata la scheda di rete
<mattia> non avete idea
<mattia> proverò con l'ultima ubuntu
<ExPBoy> mattia, con 1 giga di ram ....
<mattia> si ma questo è un pc che vorrei tenere per uso domestico e navigazione in internet senza troppe pretese
<mattia> cosa mi consigli?
<cristian_c> mattia, scarica una lubuntu 14.10
<mattia> ok
<mattia> ma con la RAM da 1 GB come faccio
<mattia> non sarà lento?
<cristian_c> mattia, lubuntu, non ubuntu
<cristian_c> !lubuntu | mattia
<ubot-it> mattia: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<jester-> mattia: farà quello che puo, se porti la nonna di 90 in discoteca sarà evidente che non balla come una 18enne
<jester-> e sul cubbo meglio che non la metti
<cristian_c> lol
<mattia> si ma vorrei farle ballare quello che può, un valzer? :)
<jester-> mattia: installi lubuntu e vedi come butta
<biofa> ciao a tutti, non riesco a far partire google2ubuntu, qualcuno sa darmi una mano? grazie
<cristian_c> mattia, anzi, prima prova in modalità live
<jester-> biofa: spiega google2ubuntu,
<cristian_c> !info google2ubuntu
<ubot-it> Package google2ubuntu does not exist in trusty
<mattia> proverò grazie
<biofa> riesco ad installarlo, ma poi non parte, anche da terminale mi da comando non trovato. riesco a far partire solo il manager
<jester-> biofa: che roba è
<cristian_c> biofa, dove l'hai trovato questo google2ubuntu?
<jester-> mai sentito di google2ubuntu
<biofa> riconoscimento vocale per ubuntu
<biofa> lo trovato qui      sudo add-apt-repository ppa:benoitfra/google2ubuntu
<cristian_c> biofa, qui non si da supporto a ppa , repository terzi e menate varie
<cristian_c> tranne alcuni considerati sicuri
<biofa> a ho capito, nn lo sapevo scusate
<jester-> biofa: i ppa, salvo pochi, sono un cancro e se vui ti possiamo supportare sul come eliminarli
<biofa> non sono sicuri?
<jester-> dai un bel sudo ppa-purge ppa:benoitfra/google2ubuntu  e vivi tranquillo
<jester-> biofa: non solo è frequente che non funza la app ma ti sminchia pure il sistema
<biofa> mi da command not found
<cristian_c> biofa, le versioni dei pacchetti installati dai ppa non sono pensate per la versione di ubuntu installata nel sistema
<cristian_c> !ppa-purge | biofa
<ubot-it> biofa: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<jester-> biofa: sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<jester-> biofa:  sudo ppa-purge ppa:benoitfra/google2ubuntu
<biofa> ok grazie mille lo sto facendo
<biofa> come posso vedere i ppa nel mio sistema ed eventualmente rimuoverli?
<cristian_c> biofa, da Software e aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> poi seleziona la scheda Altro software
<biofa> a ok
<biofa> quindi in altro software ce tutto quel software non ufficale?
<cristian_c> biofa, in parte sì, in parte no
<cristian_c> !repository | biofa
<ubot-it> biofa: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<biofa> ok grazie mille
<biofa> ciao
<Tommy29> ciao, sto riscontrando un problema installando xubuntu, inserisco il disco nel pc e mi compare una schermata nera con un omino bianco e una piccola scatoletta, che si fa ora?, e più o meno un ora ce è così
<Tommy29> c'è nessuno?
<cristian_c> Tommy29, hai letto la guida all'installazione di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> !nessuno | Tommy29
<ubot-it> Tommy29: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<cristian_c> Tommy29, sul wiki
<Tommy29> mi linkate la guida? grazie
<cristian_c> !installazione | Tommy29
<ubot-it> Tommy29: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> Tommy29, ma hai provato in modalità live, prima di installare?
<cristian_c> Tommy29, intendi questa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Standard?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=install_00_precise.png ?
<Tommy29> nessuna modalità live, ho fatto acceso al BIOS ed ho fatto il boot da cd ed mi è comparsa questa schermata
<cristian_c> Tommy29, quella che ho linkato?
<cristian_c> Tommy29, comunque scegli la modalità live
<Tommy29> esatto
<cristian_c> Tommy29, nella guida linkata prima è scritto tutto
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Standard
<Tommy29> ma a me il pc non mi ha dato nessuna modalità da scegliere
<cristian_c> Tommy29, leggi la guida
<Tommy29> ok :) provo
<cristian_c> così eviti di brancolare nel buio
<cristian_c> è passo passo
<Tommy29> hey l'ho letta ma quando clicco un pulsante a caso per accedere alla seconda schermata non succede nulla
<cristian_c> uhm
<Tommy29> infatti.. che faccio?
<cristian_c> un attimo
<Tommy29> okok
<cristian_c> Tommy29, come hai creato il disco?
<cristian_c> Tommy29, hai controllato se la .iso è corrotta?
<Tommy29> ho scaricato xubuntu, l'ho controllato con WinMd5sum, ho masterizzato il file iso in un cd
<cristian_c> Tommy29, hai premuto enter in quella schermata?
<cristian_c> Tommy29, alura?
<Tommy29> si premuto, nulla
<cristian_c> Tommy29, fai una bella foto e postacela
<jester-> Tommy29: rifai il dvd du supporto non riscrivibile
<cristian_c> Tommy29, già, quale disco hai usato?
<jester-> se non va avanti o il pc è un reperto o il dvd è venuto farlocco
<jester-> e coi riscrivibili dopo un paio di masterizzazioni fa casino
<Tommy29> beh, si il pc è vecchio, potrei provare a installare lubuntu?, DVD + R 4.7
<cristian_c> Tommy29, come hai masterizzato il disco?
<Tommy29> con il masterizzatore di windows 7
<cristian_c> !iso | Tommy29
<ubot-it> Tommy29: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<cristian_c> Tommy29, leggi la guida linkata
<cristian_c> Tommy29, il masterzzatore winz 7 va bene
<cristian_c> ma prova ad abbassare velocità
<cristian_c> Tommy29, altrimenti , puoi sempre tentare la strada usb
<cristian_c> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Tommy29> per masterizzare ho usato quella guida
<Tommy29> ok, provo questa nuova strada, vi ringrazio per i suggerimenti, se non dovessi riuscirci.. torno qui ;)
<Angel2006> ciao a tutt
<Angel2006> tutti
<Angel2006> qualcuno ha un nexus 4 e ne sa qualcosa dell'installazione di ubuntu touch in multirom?
<cristian_c> !nexus
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'nexus'
<cristian_c> Angel2006, prova a domandare qui: /join #ubuntu-touch
<cristian_c> noi sacciamo poco di ubuntu su cellofoni
<cristian_c> !tablet
<ubot-it> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7 - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/scopri-ubuntu/ubuntu-touch
<jester-> Angel2006: Nexus7Multirom
<jester-> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Nexus7Multirom
<jester-> Angel2006: ma senti in #ubuntu-touch cosa è meglio per il tuo tabblet
<gino2> salve a tutti! Mi è sparita l'icona della connessione internet dalla barra di stato e non so piu come farla riapparire qulc mi guida?
<allilc> ciao
<oscarrafone> ciao ieri ho chiesto per migliorare velocità di firefox su pc con lubuntu che da un po' si è rallentato nella navigazione, mi hanno consigliato privacy badger, prenso krabador, ma non lo trovo, nè nelle estensioni di firefox nè nel lubuntu software center
<akis24> sera
<oscarrafone> mi potete dare una mano con lentezza di firefox? vale la pena disattivare accelerazione hardware di firefox?
<oscarrafone> krabador ieri mi ha consigliato di installare privacy badger per accellerare firefox, ma non lo trovo, mi sapte consigliare?
<jester-> https://addons.mozilla.org/it/firefox/addon/privacy-badger-firefox/
<oscarrafone> ma privacy badgers lavora sugli ads e su gli invisible trackers, c'entra veramente con la velocità di navigazione?
<mimmowingchun> buona sera
<mimmowingchun> a tutti
<mimmowingchun> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<lukesky> .ho asus64b installato ubuntu14.04 devo montare la scheda wireless,ho ii driver.per ora non la legge
<lukesky> Aiuto
<cristian_c> lukesky, 'ho il driver?'
<lukesky> sono in chat? ho una scheda MEDIATEC MT7630E e ho il driver
<lukesky> grazie cristian,scusa se sarò imbranato nel seguirti
<cristian_c> lukesky, il wifi funza in live?
<lukesky> no
<cristian_c> lukesky, perché hai installato allora?
<cristian_c> se non andava neanche in lvie
<cristian_c> *live
<lukesky> prima di installare ubuntu andava.
<lukesky> sono via cavo
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> lukesky, il wifi funza in live?
<cristian_c> <lukesky> no
<lukesky> ho trovato i driver della scheda
<krabador> lukesky, se sei via cavo, apri terminale, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> lukesky, sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<krabador> il secondo restituirà un link, incollalo qui
<lukesky> ok,st leggendo
<lukesky> p575WEur
<lukesky> krabador nn sò se ho fatto bene col pastebin
<krabador> tutto il link completo
<lukesky> cmq.ho una mediatec e ho la cartella con i driver ma non riesco a installarli,neanche seguendo le pagine,che disastro...si ora te lo pastebinno
<cristian_c> lukesky, ma in live funzionava?
<cristian_c> la scheda
<krabador> lukesky, senza pastebin, non puo' continuare
<krabador> lukesky, sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<lukesky> CsVDS03V
<krabador> lukesky, smettila di prendere in giro
<krabador> ed incolla il link completo
<krabador> il comando restituisce un link completo
<lukesky> scusa lìho fatto dal sito di pastebin,ora lo faccio da terminale
<lukesky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10752214/
<lukesky> scusa ancora,ora l'ho istallato funziona,credo
<krabador> lukesky, rfkill list | pastebinit
<lukesky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10752237/
<versilia> quando apro un pdf con firefox mi chiede se voglio aprirlo con gedit. Come faccio a mettere di default "visualizzuatore di documenti"? quando clicco su "altro" come faccio a trovare gli altri progbrgrammi che mi mi possono servire?
<krabador> lukesky, software-properties-gtk , controlla nell'ultima tab a destra
<lukesky> scusa krabador  non ho capito
<krabador> lukesky, software-properties-gtk , digita questo
<lukesky> aggiornamenti
<krabador> lukesky, invio
<lukesky> ok
<krabador> lukesky, hai varie tab in quella finestra
<krabador> lukesky, controlla nell'ultima a destra
<cristian_c> versilia, about:plugins
<cristian_c> nella barra degli indirizzi
<krabador> versilia, o preferenze --- applicazioni
<lukesky> driver aggiuntivi non succede niente
<krabador> lukesky, ha cercato/sta cercando?
<lukesky> nessun driver proprietario in uso
<lukesky> ho fatto tutti gli aggiornamenti dopo l'istallazione e niente la wi-fi nn la vede
<cristian_c> lukesky, ma non hai risposto a una domanda che ti ho posto più volte
<cristian_c> o hai risposto in modo contradittorio
<krabador> lukesky, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=574031&start=100
<versilia> cristian_c: krabador secondo me  non avete capito
<lukesky> la mia scheda è MT7630E e ho i driver in una cartella la wi-fi prima di istallare ubuntu funzionava poi non ha mai funzionato
<krabador> lukesky, il link che ti ho appena passato , spiega cosa fare
<krabador> versilia, secondo me dovresti porre domande piu' chiare
<krabador> versilia, e firefox ---- preferenza --- applicazioni, ti darà prospettive, che non avresti mai immaginato
<lukesky> si krabador provo a seguirlo
<lukesky> krabador,scusa, non riesco a eseguire il comando  cd ~/Downloads/MT7630E-master       consigliato dal post
<lukesky> http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/1796
<lukesky> che è il post a cui rimanda quello che mi avavei allegato tu
<versilia> krabador: vorrei sapere quando mi si apre una finestra di dialogo dove trovo gli eseguibili dei programmi. Quelli che su winzoz sono i file exe
<krabador> LucaLumetti, se hai scaricato in un altra cartella , il percorso deve essere relativo a tale cartella
<krabador> versilia, /usr/bin
<lukesky> esatto come faccio ad istallarlo sono nella cartella scaricati.che devo scrivere sul terminale?grazie
<krabador> versilia, ma "Come faccio a mettere di default "visualizzuatore di documenti"? con preferenze --- applicazioni
<krabador> lukesky, come faccio a sapere in che cartella l'hai messo?
<lukesky> Home/scaricati
<krabador> lukesky, verifica in che cartella l'hai messo , ed il quel comando metti il percorso completo
<lukesky> ok,provo,grazie
<krabador> "provo" , non c'è da provare, se il percorso è scritto correttamente , va
<krabador> è l'unica motivazione per cui possa non funzionare
<lukesky> mmmh
<lukesky> non sono capace a dare il comando dal terminale
<lukesky> la posizione è /home/luke/Scaricati
<lukesky> da proprietà della cartella
<versilia> come posto le schermate?
<lukesky> che comando devo dare?
<krabador> !image | versilia
<ubot-it> versilia: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<lukesky> Yoda:provare?non c'è profare.ma fare o non fare. ;-)
<krabador> LucaLumetti, " extract the archive" ---> l'hai fatta quest'operazione?
<lukesky> si
<lukesky> c'è la cartella zippata e dezippata
<versilia> krabador: non funziona, te l' ho detto viene sempre https://imgur.com/6gkKOy4
<cristian_c> versilia, anch'io ho un problema simile con i .bin
<cristian_c> versilia, ma controlla le preferenze di firefox
<cristian_c> posta una schermata
<krabador> versilia, ma non puoi salvare ed aprire con il programma che vuoi? In quel modo la roba finisce in temp
<krabador>  /tmp
<cristian_c> versilia, scegli Applicazioni una volta aperte le Preferenze
<oscarrafone> ma krabador, l'estensione privacy badgers  lavora sugli ads e su gli invisible tracker, c'entra veramente con la velocità di navigazione?
<versilia> krabador: a parte che se salvo e ci clicco da firefox mi si apre sempre con gedit, devo salvarlo e aprirlo dalla cartella allora si che funziona.... e poi posso volere un computer che funziona a modino???? https://imgur.com/6gkKOy4
<lukesky> come si monta una scheda wireless da terminale?avendo la cartella di file in Home/Scaricati?
<krabador> versilia, ma magari, come dire, sei mai andato in preferenze --- applicazioni ?
<krabador> dopo le 3 volte che ti è stato chiesto?
<versilia> krabador: te l'ho postato https://imgur.com/6gkKOy4
<versilia> krabador: scusa aspetta ti posto quello giusto
<krabador> versilia, non è preferenze ---- applicazioni
<versilia> krabador: ti ho chiesto scusa https://imgur.com/BHz3G9h
<krabador> chiudi e riavvia firefox
<versilia> krabador: gia fatto
<cristian_c> versilia, no
<cristian_c> versilia, allora
<cristian_c> versilia, io ho: anteprima in firefox
<cristian_c> non visualizzatore documenti
<versilia> cristian_c: ce l'avevo anche io, l'ho cambiato ora
<cristian_c> versilia, infatti lo tratterà sempre come file
<versilia> cristian_c: non ho capito
<lukesky> come si monta una scheda wireless da terminale?avendo la cartella di file in Home/Scaricati? Da terminale quale comando devo dare?grazie
<versilia> cristian_c: krabador quando la finestra di dialogo mi chiede se aprirlo con gedit come faccio a dirgli di puntare a visualizza documenti
<krabador> versilia, seleziona evince
<krabador> da /usr/bin
<cristian_c> versilia, about:config
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/258535/how-can-i-use-firefoxs-built-in-pdf-viewer
<cristian_c> versilia, o anche come dice krabador per utilizzare il visualizzatore esterno
<krabador> "visualizzatore di documenti" è il soprannome di evince
<versilia> krabador: in bin non c'è un file che si chiama evince
<versilia> asp
<krabador> /usr/bin/evince
<versilia> perfetto!
<lukesky> help-cosa devo digitare sul terminale per installare  i file della wireless,(che sono nella cartella Home/Scaricati)?
<lukesky> chi mi aiuta_
<krabador> lukesky, semplicemente quello che ti è stato indicato
<krabador> cd /percorso/completo/corretto/della/cartella
<oscarrafone> krabador, ieri mi hai consigliato di installare privacy badgers per aumentare velocità firefox, ma ho letto che lavora sugli ads e sui tracker, mi serve comunque per accellerare firefox?
<krabador> oscarrafone, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> oscarrafone, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<krabador> oscarrafone, incolla qui il link risultante dopo aver mandato il secondo comando
<oscarrafone> mythes-en-au mythes-en-us mythes-it openoffice.org-hyphenation tcl8.5
<lukesky> niente
<cristian_c> lukesky, prima di chiedere nuovamente aiuto qui
<cristian_c> lukesky, poniti una semplice domanda: 'dove ho scaricato il file o cartella?'
<lukesky> [ strano /home/luke/Scaricati
<lukesky> questo su propriet'
<oscarrafone> quindi krabador mi sai dire qualcosa su quel link?
<lukesky> della cartella ma in verit' io ci entro da file/scaricati
<oscarrafone> PCI (sysfs)  è il link finale*
<cristian_c> lukesky, ls /home/luke/Scaricati | pastebinit
<lukesky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10752966/
<krabador> lukesky, bene  allora cd ~/Scaricati/MT7630E-master
<krabador> poi continua a seguire
<lukesky> fatto
<lukesky> luke@LT-X550:~/Scaricati/MT7630E-master$
<lukesky>   poi_
<lukesky> sudo chmod +x install.sh
<lukesky> ./install.sh
<lukesky>  provo questo
<lukesky> mmmhh
<lukesky> non va
<lukesky> ora che sono nella cartella che faccio
<lukesky> inoltre alcuni tasti della tastiera nn corrispondono*i punti e le parentesi( ma questoper ora nn importa
<lukesky> la wireless si
<lukesky> fatto e adesso
<lukesky> siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<lukesky> grazie ha funzionato vede la wireless graie
<krabador> bene
<lukesky> grazie krabador e grazie cristian c
<oscarrafone> krabador è venuto  PCI (sysfs) dopo i comandi che mi hai consigliato di fare , che faccio ora?
<Polifilo> ciao a tutti
<Polifilo> c'e' nessuno?
<jester-> !qualcuno | Polifilo
<ubot-it> Polifilo: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Polifilo> Purtroppo ho difficolta' a montare una scheda SD riconosciuta solamente tramite il comando dmesg
<jester-> Polifilo: collegala
<jester-> Polifilo: apri un terminale
<Polifilo> fatto
<Polifilo> posto l'output di dmesg?
<jester-> Polifilo: sudo fdisk -l  se non la vede è da buttare
<jester-> dmesg la vede come hardware ma se la superficie è andata è da buttare
<Polifilo> no....il comando da te suggerito mi vede solo l'hd sotto....ma non la SD
<jester-> fa vedere risultato del comando nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | Polifilo
<ubot-it> Polifilo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Polifilo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10753565/
<Polifilo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10753574/
<jester-> Polifilo: secondo me è da buttare, per scrupolo provala su winzoz
<jester-> il sistema non vede manco la periferica
<Polifilo> no infatti non riesce nemmeno a montarle ne niente
<jester-> lè morta
<jester-> provala su altro pc con winz nel caso fosse il lettore ad essere cicco
<jester-> ciucco*
<Polifilo> provero' a metterla su winzozz...anche se mi scoccia installarlo....
<Polifilo> ti ringrazio jester.......speriamo che me la vede winzozz
<jester-> amico amica con winz?
<Polifilo> come?
<jester-> mi pare eccessivo installare winz per una sd
<jester-> non hai amici con pc winzoz?
<jester-> o mac
<Polifilo> eh...uso solo linux....
<Polifilo> nono....solo linux....
<jester-> amici nada?
<Polifilo> no......tutti linux
<Polifilo> su mio consiglio :)
<jester-> ma che compagnia, lol
<jester-> comunque secondo me perdi tempo
<aleandro> salve a tutti
<jester-> Polifilo: altra sd per testare il lettore?
<jester-> salve aleandro
<aleandro> una curiosità, elementary os, è un deriata di ubuntu?
<Polifilo> eh....ho provato diversi lettori sd
<Polifilo> ma sempre lo stesso discorso
<Polifilo> il mio os  e' lubuntu 14.04
<jester-> aleandro: dovrebbe essere basta su ubuntu, ma non da noi supportata, anzi ne abbiamo piene la ba++le dei tarocchi
<aleandro> non compriendo
<aleandro> xd
<jester-> Polifilo: allora è la sd andata, giusto per non lasciare niente di intentato prova la live ubuntu
<jester-> aleandro: dovrebbe essere basta su ubuntu, ma non lo supportiamo,
<jester-> ne abbiamo piene le balle dei vari tarocchi in circolazione
<aleandro> su xubuntu che mi sapere dire?
<aleandro> te*
<Polifilo> ok....ti ringrazio per i consigli....
<jester-> aleandro: i sistema è comune, cambia solo interfaccia grafica che è piu leggera e meno servizi caricati al boot
<aleandro> io avendo: intel pentium m 725, 1Gb ram e la 82855 gme quale mi conviene come distro?
<jester-> nell'ordine: ubutu/kubuntu, xubuntu media pesantezza, lubuntu la piu leggera
<aleandro> su mint che mi sapete dire?
<Polifilo> ti ringrazio jester...un saluto ciao
<jester-> aleandro: direi ubuntu e facile che il resto del hw non sia completamente supportato visto che retrocompatibilità è stata ridotta
<jester-> cioè direi lubuntu*
<aleandro> se uso ubuntu con la sessione gnome?
<aleandro> è leggera?
<jester-> piu leggera di lubuntu c'è puppylinux che con ubuntu non ha niente a che vedere
<jester-> aleandro: lubuntu
<jester-> forse il procio non ha nemmeno supporto per il flash
<aleandro> per la ram non ho problemi perché sono abituato a usare un software alla volta, ma per il processore che va a 100% facilmente e rompe le scatole
<aleandro> con lubuntu o un uso di cpu inferiore?
<jester-> single core 1.6 ghz 1 core
<jester-> 32 bit
<aleandro> sono stanco di sentire la ventola del dissipatore che va sotto sforzo per l'uso della cpu a 100% costantemente
<jester-> cash quasi non esiste
<aleandro> non ho capito
<jester-> aleandro: normale
<jester-> aleandro: l'hardware è bello vecchio su sistemi recenti fa fatica e scalda
<aleandro> ho capito
<jester-> e poi sarà anche ora di pulirlo
<aleandro> quindi mi consiglio ugualmente lubuntu?
<aleandro> l'ho pulito 3 giorni fa
<jester-> la piu leggera è lubuntu
<aleandro> rimuovendo tutta la polvere e cambiando la pasta termica
<aleandro> io ti lascio e ti ringrazio, passo a lubuntu tra un pò :)
<jester-> prova che non costa niente
<aleandro> :)
#ubuntu-it 2015-04-07
<akis24> giorno
<alex123> buongiorno ragazzi
<alex123> qualcuno puo aiutarmi nel creare una cartella consivisa in xubuntu?
<alex123> non ce nessuno
<akis24> alex123: http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/513/come-condividere-in-rete-la-cartella-documenti-di-xubuntu-1304
<akis24> !samba | alex123
<ubot-it> alex123: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<alex123> nno ci sto capnedo niente
<alex123> uff
<piro> ciao a tutti ho un problema con ubuntu 12.04 dopo che ho fatto l'avanzamento di versione dal 10.04 bal 12.04 mi risultano tutte le connessioni di rete disabillitate e non mi lascia fare assolutamente niente
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<piro> ciao a tutti ho un problema con ubuntu 12.04 dopo che ho fatto l'avanzamento di versione dal 10.04 bal 12.04 mi risultano tutte le connessioni di rete disabillitate e non mi lascia fare assolutamente niente
<jester-> piro: fai nuova installazione con sistema ripristino che avanzamento lts to lts spesso viene farlocco se hai ppa
<jester-> !ripristino | piro
<ubot-it> piro: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<jester-> logico che devi usare la live 14.04
<jester-> se vuoi una lts
<piro80> ok grazie speravo in qualcosa di più veloce ma va bene grazie ancora a tutti
<garfield> Ciao a tutti. Non riesco ad accedere a un HDD esterno, qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<jester-> garfield: sudo fdisk -l lo vede?
<garfield> Sì, come /dev/sdb1
<garfield> Viene visto anche dal gestore file, ma se entro con sudo nautilus non me lo vede più
<jester-> garfield: fa un po vedere nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | garfield
<ubot-it> garfield: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<garfield> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10759734/
<jester-> garfield: sudo umount /dev/sdb1  e poi sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<garfield> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10759767/
<jester-> garfield: era un disco raid?
<garfield> No, era il disco master del vecchio pc che ho cannibalizzato
<jester-> o raid illeggibile o il filesystem completamente a mignotte prova a formattarlo
<garfield> Vorrei evitare di formattare, ho su qualcosa come 300 Gb di dati
<jester-> se il fs è andato hai un cazzo da fare, sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<jester-> garfield: sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdb1
<garfield> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10759834/
<jester-> garfield: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<garfield> Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened. The volume may be already mounted, or another software may use it which could be identified for example by the help of the 'fuser' command.
<jester-> garfield: sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<jester-> garfield: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<garfield> Mi è tornato il prompt senza niente altro
<garfield> Provo ad aprirlo?
<jester-> garfield: vai in /mnt con nautilus normale non da root
<garfield> Ci sono
<jester-> che vedi
<garfield> Una cartella di backup e una trash
<jester-> garfield: ci dovrebbe essere la roba che cerchi
<garfield> Ok, grazie mille!
<jester-> visto che lo ha montato dopo lo scandisk
<vadyme> ciao a tutti, ho bisogno aiuto. Prima volta con ubuntu e ho installato Ubuntu (sembra 14.10) su portatile Asus X5DC. Devo installare driver di video perché risoluzione non va oltre 640X480.
<jester-> vadyme: apri un terminale
<vadyme> Non riesco trovare e non lo so come trovare
<garfield> No, ora non me lo vede più nemmeno nautilus normale, quello che ho trovato è una partizione del disco attuale
<jester-> garfield: la partizione l'ha montata in /mnt se ci vai e non vedi nulla il file system è conciato male
<jester-> ha segato tutto
<garfield> Capito... windows e software di recupero dati?
<jester-> garfield: esterno con adattatore alimentato?
<garfield> Sì
<vadyme> jester-: Strumenti di sistema-UXTerm o XTerm?
<jester-> prova da winz visto che ntfs è roba sua
<garfield> Ok, grazie mille!
<jester-> vadyme: una vale l'altro ma c'è anche terminal
<garfield> Alla prossima. Ciao e grazie ancora!
<jester-> ciao
<vadyme> jester-: ok, ho aperto terminale
<jester-> vadyme: lsb_release -r
<vadyme> 14.10
<jester-> vadyme: lspci e metti tutto nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | vadyme
<ubot-it> vadyme: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gigirock_> !info pastebinit
<ubot-it> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4-3 (trusty), package size 14 kB, installed size 164 kB
<vadyme> jester-: scusa, non ho capito
<vadyme> in terminale ho meso ispci e non trovato
<jester-> vadyme: scrivi bene: lspci
<vadyme> jester-: adesso venuto tutto, pero sto qui con un altro computer come prendo tutto per vedere a voi?
<jester-> vadyme: logico che devi collegarti dal pc in questione
<vadyme> jester-: ok
<Vadyme> jester-: adesso sono qiu
<jester-> Vadyme: terminale
<jester-> Vadyme: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<jester-> Vadyme: lspci | pastebinit
<jester-> Vadyme: tornerà una url che incolli qui
<Vadyme> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10760118/
<jester-> Vadyme: aaahiiia vecchio pc con scheda SIS
<gigirock> Vadyme, quanti anni ha quel pc ?
<jester-> Vadyme: se su sito sis non c'è un driver linux sei nella palta
<jester-> gigirock: ne ha assai, attorno al 2000
<jester-> equivalente  età umana sui 95 100
<gigirock> jester-, forse le alternate vanno
<Vadyme> jester: sembra da 2010
<jester-> ma va
<jester-> le sis sono sparite da molto prima
<jester-> Vadyme: comunque le sis sono le peggio supportate
<Vadyme> :(
<jester-> visto che non le monta piu nessun costruttore
<Vadyme> cosa devo fare?
<jester-> prova a vedere sul sito per driver [SiS] 771/671
<Vadyme> ok
<jester-> Vadyme: xrandr -q | pastebinit
<jester-> vediamo il driver in uso che supporta
<Vadyme> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10760258/
<ExPBoy> eh
<jester-> Vadyme: non c'è verso non supporta oltre
<jester-> Vadyme: lsmod | grep sis
<Vadyme> ho trovato driver per linux sis650 & sis740 oppure sis630 & sis730
<jester-> la tua è  771/671
<jester-> il driver del sistema supporta SIS 300/630/540 and XGI V3XE/V5/V8
<Vadyme> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10760277/
<Vadyme> scusa, cosa devo fare?
<jester-> Vadyme: il driver è in uso ma non supportando la tua scheda 100% setta una risoluzione minima, o trovi il driver per la tua  771/671  o provi la live della 12-04 che ha ancora supporta a vedere se è piu retrocompatibile, la retrocompatibilità dalla 13.04 è stata sempre piu ridotta
<jester-> lubuntu i386 naturalmente
<Vadyme> quindi mi serve installare un altro ubuntu?
<jester-> Vadyme: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04/release/  ti fai la live e la provi
<jester-> se va da live va anche da installata
<Vadyme> ok
<jester-> Vadyme: quanta ram hai
<Vadyme> non mi ricordo, sembra 2gb
<Vadyme> come vedere quanti ram ho?
<jester-> Vadyme: pia la desktop i386 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/12.04/release/
<jester-> Vadyme: per vedere la ram comando: free
<Vadyme> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10760447
<jester-> Vadyme: cat /proc/cpuinfo | pastebinit
<jester-> hai 3 gb
<jester-> è strano pure con la ram il pc
<Vadyme> vedo solo PC(intel x86) install/live DVD, pero desktop i386 non vedo
<jester-> Vadyme: akis24 in regia ti ha trovato il workaround ma serve la 12.04
<jester-> Vadyme: https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/sis
<jester-> Vadyme: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/12.04/release/lubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso  vado a cibarmi
<Vadyme> grazie di tutto per ora, installo 12.04 e vado avanti
<Vadyme> ciao
<jester-> Vadyme: prendi nota del link
<jester-> https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/sis
<Vadyme> si, ho copiato tutto conversazione
<asso> salve
<asso> mi date unba mano?
<asso> ho installato windows 8.1
<asso> e non ho piu il bootloader
<asso> perche usavo ubuntu 14.04 lts
<asso> ora sono con un cd live di kubuntu
<asso> 13.10
<asso> >*
<cristian_c> !mbr | asso
<ubot-it> asso: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<cristian_c> asso, ma probabilmente, se è winz 8, è gpt e non va bene
<cristian_c> asso, ma prima cosa c'era sul disco?
<asso> prima avevo vari ubuntu
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> asso, con cosa è stato venduto quel disco?
<asso> stavo utilizzando ultimamente ubuntu 14.o4
<asso> e avevo anche windows 7
<asso> windows 8.1
<cristian_c> asso, pc con winz 7 preinstallato?
<asso> me lo ha prestato un amico
<cristian_c> cosa?
<asso> si pc con win 7 oem
<asso> il dvd di win 8.1 me lo ha prestato un amico
<asso> ma ora non posso avviare ubuntu
<cristian_c> asso, winz 8 versione retail?
<asso> si
<cristian_c> asso, quindi , se all'inizio c'era winz 7, cos'hai fatto dopo?
<asso> e ho inserito key generica
<cristian_c> lol
<asso> si. all-inizio c era win 7. poi ho aggiunto kuibuntu ubuntu etc
<cristian_c> asso, in dual boot?
<asso> e conb grub avviavo quello che desideravo
<asso> multi bot lol
<cristian_c> asso, non hai eliminato partizioni, vero?
<asso> no
<asso> ho modificato
<cristian_c> asso, posta schermata di gparted
<asso> e ho creato altre per ubuntu etc
<cristian_c> asso, come hai ridotto winz?
<asso> ma ora sono con un cd live
<cristian_c> asso, posta schermata di gparted
<asso> ho ridotto con gparted
<cristian_c> asso, eh, no
<cristian_c> asso, non va mica bene
<asso> ah
<cristian_c> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<asso> puoi aiutarmi a riparare grub
<asso> o ripristinarlo
<cristian_c> asso, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Standard#Precauzioni_per_Windows
<cristian_c> asso, il disco ha tabella ms-dos o gpt?
<asso> ora il danno e fatto
<cristian_c> Nei sistemi Windows le copie shadow non consentono di ridimensionare la partizione di sistema oltre un certo limite. In caso contrario si corre il rischio di compromettere irrimediabilmente il funzionamento di Windows. Per conoscere questo limite applicare la seguente procedura utilizzando un account con privilegi amministrativi:
<asso> non lo so se dos o gpt
<cristian_c> asso, controlla in gparted
<asso> ma non ho gparted
<cristian_c> asso, come no?
<cristian_c> non sei in live?
<asso> si
<cristian_c> lol
<asso> kubuntu 13.10
<cristian_c> asso, avvia gparted
<cristian_c> asso, allora kpart
<asso> posso usare fdisk
<asso> ?
<cristian_c> o quello che è
<dadexix86> asso, su kubuntu non c'è gparted, devi installarlo
<asso> sono live
<cristian_c> dadexix86, ma anche quello di kubuntu
<cristian_c> come si chiama?
<dadexix86> cristian_c, io direi di installare gparted, quello di kubuntu a me ha incasinato le partizioni non poco l'ultima volta che l'ho usato (per gli allineamenti)
<dadexix86> asso, e quindi? installalo e lancialo :) da live puoi installare tutti i programmi che vuoi senza problemi
<cristian_c> asso, sudo apt-get install gparted
<cristian_c> anche in live
<asso> kde partition manager
<cristian_c> asso, comunque, solo per vedere, mostra una schermata
<asso> dove?
<cristian_c> !image | asso
<ubot-it> asso: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<asso> http://imgur.com/0YAt8Hy
<cristian_c> asso, immagino ms-dos
<cristian_c> asso, sudo fdisk -l
<asso> io non lo so
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> asso, cos'è sda1?
<asso> Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes
<asso> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders, total 976773168 sectors
<asso> Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<asso> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<asso> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<asso> Disk identifier: 0x0006178c
<asso>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<asso> sda1? non lo so
<asso> potrebbe essere kubuntu 13.10
<cristian_c> !paste | asso
<ubot-it> asso: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<asso> oppure lubuntu 13.10
<asso> oppure ubuntu 14.04
<cristian_c> asso, come hai fatto a crearla in cima alla tabella?
<asso> sinceramente non lo so
<cristian_c> asso, notoriamente in cima ci vanno le partizioni windows
<cristian_c> asso, lol
<asso> io ho installato win 8.1 sulla partizione dove c era win 7
<cristian_c> asso, le hai traslate?
<cristian_c> asso, sda3?
<asso> sisi
<cristian_c> cosa?
<asso> sda3 prima c era win 7 ora c e win 8.1
<asso> non le ho traslate
<cristian_c> asso, eh, ma il bootloader è quello di winz 7
<asso> volevo dire che in sda3 ho installato win 8.1
<cristian_c> asso, qualcosa c'era in tutto quello spazio in sda1
<asso> non lo so. adesso mi part win 8.1
<cristian_c> asso, ma va?
<cristian_c> asso, il bootloader sta in sda1
<cristian_c> *sda2
<cristian_c> asso, reinstalla il grub e amen
<cristian_c> !grub | asso
<ubot-it> asso: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<asso> forse in sda1 c'e' kubuntu 13.10 che e' il primo che ho installato dopo aver effettuato una low level format
<cristian_c> asso, ?
<asso> si dimmi
<cristian_c> asso, sì, però non funziona così, le info essenziali si danno all'inizio , quando si descrive il problema
<asso> perdono
<cristian_c> asso, in quello spazio cosa c'era prima di kubuntu?
<cristian_c> <asso> forse in sda1 c'e' kubuntu 13.10 che e' il primo che ho installato dopo aver effettuato una low level format
<cristian_c> asso, il tuo attuale problema è l'assenza di grub?
<asso> niente
<asso> si. il mio attuale problema e' l' assenza di grub
<cristian_c> asso, niente non è possibile
<asso> Searching for GRUB installation directory ... found: /boot/grub
<asso> Searching for default file ... Generating /boot/grub/default file and setting the default boot entry to 0
<asso> Searching for GRUB installation directory ... found: /boot/grub
<asso> Testing for an existing GRUB menu.lst file ...
<asso> Searching for GRUB installation directory ... found: /boot/grub
<cristian_c> asso, è uno spazio non vuoto
<onepbl> buonasera vorrei sapere come installare un nuovo tema su ubuntu, ho scaricato ma non mi fa copiare nella cartella Themes perchè ho bisogno dei permessi
<cristian_c> onepbl, su unity?
<onepbl> cristian_c, domanda difficile, sulla piattaforma originale
<cristian_c> onepbl, hai installato ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu o cos'altro?
<gigirock> onepbl: puoi anche sbagliare la risposta non c'è punizione al primo errore
<pazzodaerroridin> ciao =) , ho un probblema con l' ubuntu software center : non si avvia . qualcuno mi puo aiutare
<toshiba_> salve a tutti/e ho comprato smartphone bq aquarius 4.5, l'ho collegato al notebook, ma non lo vedo. dove sbaglio?
<cybernova> !dettagli | pazzodaerroridin
<ubot-it> pazzodaerroridin: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<krabador> elencando anche cpu/ram/scheda video
<krabador> modelli completi
<krabador> e valori precisi
<toshiba_> come si sincronizza smartphone aquarius 4.5 ubuntu edition con ubuntu 14.04
<dadexix86> toshiba_, cosa intendi con "sincronizza"?
<dadexix86> toshiba_, quali dati vuoi sincronizzare esattamente?
<pazzodaerroridin> non si avvia ubuntu software center sto usando ubuntu 14.04 con interfaccia (non lo so ho fatto il download da questa paggina http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop) quando provo a cliccare l'ubuntu software center non si avvia e mi sarei aspettato che si avviasse
<toshiba_> tipo la cartella foto video e musica
<dadexix86> attacca il telefono all'USB, sblocca lo schermo e navigaci dentro con nautilus. a schermo bloccato il telefono è inaccessibile da mtp
<pazzodaerroridin> ram 993,1 MiB
<pazzodaerroridin> cpu Intel® Atom™ CPU N455 @ 1.66GHz × 2
<krabador> pazzodaerroridin, installa lubuntu in netbook
<pazzodaerroridin> scheda video Intel® Atom™ CPU N455 @ 1.66GHz × 2
<krabador> pazzodaerroridin, http://lubuntu.net/
<pazzodaerroridin> perche`?
<krabador> pazzodaerroridin, e scheda video e processore non sono uguali
<krabador> pazzodaerroridin, perchè per i netbook ubuntu è pesante
<pazzodaerroridin> ops
<krabador> lubuntu è la piu' indicata per netbook
<pazzodaerroridin> scheda video Intel® IGD x86/MMX/SSE2
<krabador> pazzodaerroridin, installa lubuntu in netbook
<krabador> pazzodaerroridin, http://lubuntu.net/
<pazzodaerroridin> ho provato lubuntu ma non mi piace il desktop cmq ho fatto modifiche tipo Zram
<dadexix86> toshiba_, se non riesci a fare come sopra, attacca il telefono, sblocca lo schermo e poi postami su pastebin  dmesg | tail -n 20 | grep -i usb
<pazzodaerroridin> volevo dire che unetbotin non funziona
<krabador> pazzodaerroridin, unetbootin non ci compete
<pazzodaerroridin> prendete provedimenti plis
<krabador> !usbwin | pazzodaerroridin
<ubot-it> pazzodaerroridin: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<pazzodaerroridin> ma lo consigliate sul sito
<krabador> !usbwin | pazzodaerroridin
<pazzodaerroridin> cmq ho installato Ubuntu
<pazzodaerroridin> dopo tante fatiche
<krabador> pazzodaerroridin, il boot da usb ha un coefficiente di variabili tale, da non consentire una linea unica per tutti
<krabador> ci sono differenze di come i vari bios applicano il boot da usb
<toshiba_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10764296/
<pazzodaerroridin> non lo sapevo cmq grazie .... tornando al probblema principale c'e` soluzione?
<krabador> pazzodaerroridin, installare lubuntu
<krabador> che ti piaccia o no, ubuntu è pesante per l'hardware di un netbook
<pazzodaerroridin> e` la solaa soluzione al probblema del software center ?
<krabador> pazzodaerroridin, apri un terminale, digita sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> invio
<krabador> pazzodaerroridin, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> quest'ultimo restituisce un link
<dadexix86> toshiba_,  posta cat /var/log/udev
<krabador> che incolli qui, per favore
<pazzodaerroridin> questo? http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ utopic/main pastebinit all 1.4-3
<toshiba_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10764366/
<krabador> pazzodaerroridin, puoi per favore fare quanto suggerito, e non girarci intorno ?
<pazzodaerroridin> scusa
<pazzodaerroridin> mi sono dimenticato del secondo
<pazzodaerroridin> 3 errori W: Impossibile recuperare http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/utopic-security/main/source/Sources  Somma hash non corrispondente
<pazzodaerroridin> W: Impossibile recuperare http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/utopic-security/main/i18n/Translation-en  Somma hash non corrispondente
<pazzodaerroridin> W: Impossibile recuperare http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/utopic-updates/main/i18n/Translation-en  Somma hash non corrispondente
<pazzodaerroridin> E: Impossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice: saranno ignorati o verranno usati quelli vecchi.
<pazzodaerroridin> Bad API request, invalid api_dev_key
<pazzodaerroridin> scuste si e` disconnesso cmq W: Impossibile recuperare http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/utopic-security/main/source/Sources  Somma hash non corrispondente
<pazzodaerroridin> W: Impossibile recuperare http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/utopic-security/main/i18n/Translation-en  Somma hash non corrispondente
<pazzodaerroridin> W: Impossibile recuperare http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/utopic-updates/main/i18n/Translation-en  Somma hash non corrispondente
<pazzodaerroridin> E: Impossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice: saranno ignorati o verranno usati quelli vecchi.
<pazzodaerroridin> Bad API request, invalid api_dev_key
<vrop> sono pazzodaerroridin qualcuno chiamato ubot mi ha bannato
<krabador> vrop, non si puo' incollare in canale
<krabador> si viene kickati in automatico, per evitare spam in canale
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<assom> sera, sono asso
<krabador> vrop, copi ed incolli, se non commetti errori di copiatura
<assom> non sono riuscito a reinstallare grub
<assom> aime
<assom> ho questo problema dopo l installazione di windows 8.1
<krabador> vrop, restituisce un link, che devi incollare qui dentro. Un link , è un normale indirizzo internet, di quelli che trovi nel browser, quando navighi sui vari siti
<assom> non mi compare piu grub
<krabador> assom, apri il terminale, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<vrop> si ma posso incollarlo?
<assom> ora sono su una live di ubuntu 13.10
<vrop> nela barra chat
<assom> cosa posso fare?
<krabador> vrop, sicuro di leggere quanto ti si scrive?
<krabador> assom, apri il terminale, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> assom, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<assom> ok
<vrop> mi da 3 link
<assom> comandi
<krabador> vrop, te ne da uno solo
<vrop> http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/utopic-security/main/source/Sources
<krabador> vrop, sbagliato
<vrop> 1 e` questo
<krabador> non è un link di quel tipo
<krabador> vrop, allora
<krabador> smetti di incollare cose
<vrop> mi da errori
<vrop> W:
<vrop> ed E:
<krabador> vrop, allora, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> vrop, poi vai sul sito pastebinit
<krabador> !paste | vrop
<ubot-it> vrop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> incolli li dentro il risultato del comando dal terminale
<krabador> clicchi paste
<krabador> e dopo incolli qui il link
<krabador> solo il link
<vrop> 3 W: e una E: dal sudo apt-get update
<krabador> vrop, per favore, segui quanto indicato
<krabador> vrop, se non hai voglia, nessun problema, torna quando hai voglia
<vrop> questo e` il codice precedente a sudo apt-get update http://paste.ubuntu.com/10764544/
<vrop> e questo e` quello di ora http://paste.ubuntu.com/10764570/
<vrop> scusa sono lento
<krabador> vrop, hai inserito ppa , nella tua ubuntu 14.10,
<krabador> ed hai problemi con il repository ufficiale, per questo hai problemi
<vrop> si  ecco il file http://paste.ubuntu.com/10764586/
<vrop> sources.list
<vrop> lo ho trovato su internet
<krabador> vrop, cita la fonte, per favore
<vrop> http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<krabador> non rispondiamo di sistemi operativi modificati sencondo risorse non ufficiali
<krabador> e seguendo guide non ufficiali
<vrop> per sbaglio ho cancellato la sources lis
<krabador> con problematiche derivanti da modifiche con provenienza di quel tipo, ci si rivolga a chi gestisce tali fonti
<vrop> era l-unica scelta
<krabador> vrop, no, seguire la documentazione ufficiale avrebbe risolto il problema
<vrop> dove lo trovavo il file uguale?
<krabador> vrop, ma tu, se ti si rompe un lavandino, vai dal meccanico a chidere?
<krabador> vrop, lsb_release -a
<krabador> e fa il pastebin per favore
<vrop> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10764638/
<krabador> vrop, problemi con il terminale?
<krabador> ok
<krabador> ok, sei completamente offtopic
<krabador> ciao
<vrop> cie`
<krabador> quando avrai ubuntu , o derivata ufficiale, avrai supporto qui
<krabador> fino ad allora, buone cose.
<vrop> almeno il probblema e` kali
<krabador> chiedi a chi si occupa di quella distribuzione
<krabador> hai altre domande?
<vrop> ma e` un ubuntu modificato
<vrop> il software center dovrebbe funzionare
<krabador> questo canale è per il supporto a ubuntu e http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<krabador> vrop, tra l'altro hai detto prima <pazzodaerroridin> non si avvia ubuntu software center sto usando ubuntu 14.04 con interfaccia (non lo so ho fatto il download da questa paggina http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop) quando provo a cliccare l'ubuntu software center non si avvia e mi sarei aspettato che si avviasse
<krabador> buon proseguimento
<vrop> non ho mentito sono andato su About this computer ed e` uscito questo
<vrop> non posso entrare nelle derivate
<vrop> non e` una derivata be almeno la ho creata io
<vrop> cmq grazie sinceramente
<vrop> almeno tu hai risposto
<toshiba_> help me
<dadexix86> toshiba_, l'output che ti ho chiesto?
<krabador> dadexix86, l'ha mandato prima
<krabador> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10764366/
<dadexix86> krabador, ho avuto dei problemi di connessione e si è connesso e disconnesso, grazie :)
<krabador> toshiba_, per favore , puoi fare un pastebin di ls /etc/udev/rules.d
<krabador> dadexix86, di niente
<dadexix86> krabador, non era quello l'output che volevo :) volevo quello di ls /run/user/1000/gvfs*
<dadexix86> toshiba_, qual è l'output di quel comando? -^
<toshiba_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10764789/
<krabador> dadexix86, l'ultima cosa che hai chiesto in canale è stata <dadexix86> toshiba_,  posta cat /var/log/udev
<alexkk> buonasera a tutti voi, una domanda: se devo comprare un harddisk esterno devo cercarne uno k sia compatibile cn ubuntu oppure sono tutti compatibili?
<krabador> sono tutti compatibilii
<alexkk> grazie ;)
<dadexix86> krabador, ok, scusatemi, evidentemente la connessione è andata giù già prima :) toshiba_ posta  ls /run/user/1000/gvfs*
<krabador> toshiba_, allora sudo gedit /etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules      incolli la linea    SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="2a47", MODE="0666", GROUP="plugdev"     , poi    sudo chmod a+r /etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules  poi  sudo service udev restart       poi riattacca il telefoo
<krabador> dopo aver incollato la linea dentro gedit, salvi chiudi e prosegui con gli altri comandi
<toshiba_> non sucede nulla, devo riavviare?
<bip> Buonasera :)
<onepbl> buonasera avrei bisogno di assistenza per installazione di nuoto tema su ubuntu 14.10
<krabador> toshiba_, cat /etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules
<toshiba_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10764906/
<bip> onepbl, ti consiglio di dare uno sguardo al pacchetto: GNOME Art Manager
<onepbl> bip, cioè cosa dovrei fare? ho provato ad aggiungere altri temi spostandoli sulla finestra di "aspetto" ma non li prende
<dadexix86> toshiba_, mi mandi a telefono collegato ls /run/user/1000/gvfs* per favore? :)
<toshiba_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10764986/
<krabador> toshiba_, dpkg -l | grep mtp
<toshiba_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10765005/
<dadexix86> toshiba_, gvfs-mount --list
<toshiba_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10765055/
<dadexix86> toshiba_, ma sei sicuro che il telefono sia connesso al computer, su una USB almeno 2.0? prova a cambiare porta e cavo
<dadexix86> toshiba_, e non usare hub intermedi
<dadexix86> toshiba_, ovvero collegalo direttamente alle porte del computer
<toshiba_> utilizzo il cavo originale collegato direttamente alla porta usb, entrambe 2.0
<onepbl> Qualche aiuto per gestione temi grafici per ubuntu 14.10
<toshiba_> non è che devo riavviare?
<krabador> toshiba_, è sbloccato lo schermo del telefono?
<toshiba_> si
<krabador> toshiba_, lsusb
<krabador> pastebin
<toshiba_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10765110/
<dadexix86> lsusb lo vede correttamente (prima riga)... toshiba_ potresti provare ad abilitare la modalità sviluppatore sul telefono?
<toshiba_> ok
<dadexix86> toshiba_, Impostazioni>info sul telefono>modalità sviluppatore
<dadexix86> toshiba_, poi staccalo, aspetta qualche secondo e riattaccalo
<dadexix86> sempre a schermo acceso
<toshiba_> mi dice di mettere un codice, dove lo trovo?
<toshiba_> ho fatto ma non è successo nulla
<dadexix86> il codice è quello di sblocco del telefono
<toshiba_> si, ma non succede nulla, dite che sia il caso di riavviare entrambe le macchine?
<dadexix86> mah, prova
<toshiba_> ok
<dadexix86> in teoria non dovrebbe cambiare nulla
<dadexix86> ma non si sa mai...
<toshiba_> speriamo, il telefono è fantastico anche se manca di cose che chiederò in seguito, ora riavvio, grazie per il tempo dedicatomi.
<dadexix86> facci sapere
<toshiba_> buona sera non è cambiato nulla.
<dadexix86> toshiba_, hai provato per caso a cambiare porta?
<toshiba_> si ma non succede nulla, tutto invariato, mi sono accorto anche che non so come si possa fare l hub
<dadexix86> l'hub è un coso tipo questo https://www.google.it/search?q=hub+usb&safe=off&espv=2&biw=1366&bih=657&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=HS8kVcTaHsG2sgHW9oKADg&ved=0CCcQsAQ
<toshiba_> no scusa volevo dire per navigare con l'ausilio del smarphone
<iacopo> ciao
<iacopo> c'è qualcuno?
<dadexix86> non capisco cosa intendi... intendi fare il tethering? al momento non è ancora supportato dall'interfaccia grafica, devi farlo da terminale (sul telefono). ma facciamo una cosa per volta. ora ho chiesto in irc internazionale
<fabio_cc> !ciao | iacopo
<ubot-it> iacopo: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | iacopo
<ubot-it> iacopo: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<dadexix86> toshiba_, suggeriscono di provare ad accederci tramite adb
<dadexix86> toshiba_, mastichi un po' di inglese?
<iacopo> ho un problema.... qualcuno può aiutarmi a far si che il mio hp pavillon con ubuntu si riesca a connettere tramite wifi??
<cristian_c> iacopo, sei connesso via cavo?
<cristian_c> ora
<iacopo> si
<cristian_c> iacopo, apri un terminale e digita: lshw -C network
<cristian_c> iacopo, inoltre digita: rfkill list
<cristian_c> iacopo, incolla entrambi i risultati su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | iacopo
<ubot-it> iacopo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<toshiba_> si si.... come ho detto prima sono molte le cose che mancano su questo telefono. ottimo il lavoro sul sistema operativo ma manca per sempio la voce per utilizzarlo come navigatore satellitale, tethering e whatsapp cose fondamentali, utlizzo telegram ma non è molto stabile, ora devo andare ci sentiamo domani sera
<toshiba_> cosa è adb
<cristian_c> !info android-tools-adb
<ubot-it> android-tools-adb (source: android-tools): Android Debug Bridge CLI tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 4.2.2+git20130218-3ubuntu23 (trusty), package size 60 kB, installed size 223 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<toshiba_> si un pò lo capisco.
<iacopo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10765706/
<cristian_c>        product: BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY
<cristian_c> !broadcom | iacopo
<ubot-it> iacopo: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<toshiba_> buona notte a tutti/e
<cristian_c> toshiba_, notte
<iacopo> notte toshiba_
<iacopo> cristian_c cosa sarebbe quello che hai scritto? (product: BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY)
<cristian_c> iacopo, è il tuo chip wifi
<cristian_c> iacopo, ti ho anche linkato una guida wiki su come abilitare il wifi sul tuo pc
<iacopo> è questa? http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<cristian_c> sì
<iacopo> ok
<iacopo> ora provo a leggermela e a vedere di fare quello che dice. poi se il problema persiste proverò a chiedere di nuovo intanto grazie
<iacopo> qualche consiglio su come iniziare a conoscere questo sistema operativo?
<cristian_c> !documentazione | iacopo
<ubot-it> iacopo: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<ciron> krabador, devo solo avere fiducia in me stesso e osare. Amo il percorso di vita che sto facendo, Quando si sceglie di essere se stessi e di non uniformarsi alla massa, le paure o le tensioni sono sempre maggiori. Basta solo pensare a cio che ci muove al cambiamento, basta tenerlo sempre a mente per non abbandonare i sogni e i desideri.
<krabador> ciron, questo magari in chat
<krabador> era meglio
<ciron> asp
#ubuntu-it 2015-04-08
<akis24> giorno
<z8z> sera
<glpiana> ola
<raulxx83> ragazzi buongiorno
<raulxx83> qualcuno disponibile per quesito
<akis24> !chiedi | raulxx83
<ubot-it> raulxx83: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<raulxx83> ah scusa
<raulxx83> dovrei collegarmi ad xubuntu con vnc
<raulxx83> ho configurato VINO
<mauro56> qualcuno può aiutarmi?Mi trovo a Kuala Lumpur per lavoro e dovrei spedire un allegato per E mail su una chiavetta USB.Siccome sono un neofita di questo sistema operativo ho difficoltà nel spedirlo.Grazie
<raulxx83> il problema è che quando mi collego non mi visualizza niente...come se ci volesse un ora per caricare la pagina
<akis24> mauro56: inserisci la sub sul pc e poi alleghi il file che ti interessa
<akis24> usb*
<jester->  mauro56  centra na sega il sistema, devi allegare il file e basta
<akis24> raulxx83:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/DesktopRemoto/Vnc
<raulxx83> provo tightVNC allora
<raulxx83> la configurazione l ho gia fatta....mi riesco a collegare ma come se fossi collegaro con un vecchi 56k
<raulxx83> ma sono in lan
<asso> giorno. l installazione di win 8.1 mi ha portato una enorme seccatura. non riesco in nessun modo a ripristinare grub
<asso> ho appena scaricato una iso boot repair o qualcosa di simile
<asso> poi ho masterizzato su usb con creatore dischi di avvio
<asso> ma non parte all avvio
<akis24> asso: si usa quella per ripristinare grub  e imposta il bios da pc per avviare da lettore come prima periferica
<asso> premetto che di solito faccio partire la penna usb direttamente da bios
<jester-> asso: slezionato boot da usb?
<akis24> ahh usb sorry
<asso> non ci sono problemi con l avvio da usb
<asso> perche ho gia installato diversi so da usb
<asso> forse startup disk creator non ha fatto bene il suo lavoro?
<jester-> se non carica vuol dire che a usb èn fatta at cazzum canis
<asso> avevo scaricato una iso da 613 mb
<asso> forse dovevo usare unetbootin o qualcosa simile
<jester-> asso: ottucelai il lettore cd?
<asso> ma non ho cd attualmente lol
<jester-> rifai per bene la usb
<asso> siccome mi sono rotto di scaricare di nuovo i 613 mb
<asso> mi consigliate una alternativa?
<asso> attualmente mi trovo su live
<asso> quindi devo ri-scaricare >*
<asso> e se devo dirla tutta
<jester-> asso: e se il file iso gia lo hai e sum è giusto perchè riscaricarlo?
<asso> a malapena riesco ad entrare nel bios
<asso> la iso la devo riscaricare perche ero su cd live
<dadexix86> raulxx83, ma sei sicuro che la rete sia veloce? perché essere in LAN va bene, ma poi ci devi uscire dalla LAN...
<dadexix86> raulxx83, quant'è il ping verso la destinazione?
<asso> cmq questo win 8.1 e una bestemmia
<asso> perche per entrare nel bios adesso devo premere canc come un pazzo
<asso> a volte mi riesce a volte no di entrare nel bios
<dadexix86> raulxx83, e prova anche un test con http://www.speedtest.net/ selezionando un server che sia vicino al ocmputer al quale ti stai connettendo (se la destinazione del VPN è in Italia prendi un server in Italia, ecc)
<jester-> asso: centra no winz o altro per entrare nel bios
<raulxx83> dade ma non devo uscire all esterno
<raulxx83> devo solo sollegarmi su xubuntu che si trova in un altra camera
<sarabell> salve avrei bisogno di una mano per istallarer ubuntu da CHIAVETTA  ma nn riesco potete aiutarmi
<jester-> sarabell: cioè?
<ExPBoy> asso, non dare la colpa al SO per cortesia
<sarabell> ho copiato ubuntu su  CHIAvetta ma nn riesco aD ANDARE AVANTI
<sarabell> nn sono ferratissima
<sarabell> credo vada fatto qualcosa sulle bios
<ExPBoy> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<jester-> sarabell: copiato nel senso che hai copiato la iso tal quale?
<ExPBoy> eh
<jester-> stamattina c'è la malattia usb si vede che hanno l'ora buca
<jester-> e poca fantasia
<ExPBoy> hihi
<jester-> sarabell o sarabrutt?
<sarabell> mio computer   ms window 7 home premium 64 bit amdv 140 processor 2,0 gbram amd m880 g
<sarabell> scusatemi nn ho tanta voglia di scherzare
<z8z> sarabell: allora rispondi alla domanda  -> copiato nel senso che hai copiato la iso tal quale?
<dadexix86> raulxx83, quali opzioni hai impostato in <
<sarabell> si cipiato iso
<sarabell> copiato
<sarabell> devo fare qualcosa nelle bios
<sarabell> ma nnho capito cosa
<dadexix86> raulxx83, in avvio di vncwiever? in particolare compresslevel e quality
<jester-> sarabell: comincia a rispondere alle domande non roma pre toma
<jester-> [10:29:50] <jester-> sarabell: copiato nel senso che hai copiato la iso tal quale?
<sarabell> risposta si ho copiato la iso
<asso> per favore ce' un altra soluzione?
<jester-> sarabell: leggere le guide non va bene?
<ExPBoy> sarabell, ti ho postato una guida leggila
<jester-> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<ExPBoy> eh
<jester-> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<sarabell> nn vorrei insistere dalla guida nn ho capito un tubo perchè devo fare alcune impostazioni su bios
<ExPBoy> vabbhè
<sarabell> cmq se il support  eè questo rileggero la guida
<z8z> sarabell: le impostazioni sul bios servono per avviare da penna il sistema operativo dopo essere stato preparato sulla pennetta
<dadexix86> sarabell, una volta che hai creato la iso (non copiata), devi impostare l'avvio del BIOS da penna USB
<jester-> sarabell: se ti incolliamo qui i passi delle guida trolli meglio?
<sarabell> ho preparato programma su chiavetta prima  con un programmino scaricato quindi quella procedura andata a buon fine
<dadexix86> sarabell, per capire come si fa la cosa migliore è che leggi il manuale del tuo computer (purtroppo ogni BIOS è diverso dagli altri)
<sarabell> quando inserisco la pennetta  nn si avvia ubuntu
<z8z> sarabell: ma molti sistemi hanno all'avvio un pulsante che credo sia f9 o f12 o esc che ti permettono di scegliere il dispositivo di avvio rapidamente senza entrare nel bios
<sarabell> ok potete guidarmi  step by styep
<sarabell> grazie
<dadexix86> sarabell, hai letto sul manuale del tuo BIOS come si modifica l'ordine di avvio?
<z8z> sarabell: quando accendi il computer ti suggerisce qualche tasto rapido per le opzioni di avvio?
<jester-> dadexix86: z8z evidente che trolla
<jester-> se non trolla è causa persa
<sarabell> dade  nn ho manuale di mio computer
<sarabell> io entro nelle bios con tasto del
<jester-> quindi i link e indicazioni li ha avuti
<sarabell> ma allinterno delle bios seguendo indicazioni nn trovo le voci
<sarabell> si  su google
<z8z> sarabell: accendi il computer e prova a premere f9 o f12 o esc
<dadexix86> sarabell, come ti dicevo ogni BIOS è diverso. cerca il manuale e leggilo, più di così noi non possiamo fare senza una palla magica di vetro :)
<cristian_c> sarabell, per la cronaca: sei italiano/a?
<z8z> sarabell: vedi se ti propone una lista con alcune opzioni di avvio... tra cui la penna USB
<sarabell> cristian  sono italianissima e insegno italiano
<sarabell> detto cio..
<cristian_c> ok
<glpiana> ciò
<sarabell> ho fatto tutte le prove possibili
<z8z> glpiana: lol
<dadexix86> glpiana, asd
<sarabell> ok riprovo a leggere guida
<glpiana> sarabell, se entri nel bios, cerca la sezione relativa ai dispositivi di boot (cha magari si chiama semplicemente Boot)
<z8z> ok riprovo a leggere guida <---- :|
<jester-> sarabell: prova a sentire il prof di informatica o qualche studente sveglio in materia
<dadexix86> sarabell, è inutile che rileggi la guida se non sai come modificare l'ordine di avvio. devi leggere il manuale. (perché vengono scritti i manuali se nessuno li legge? -.-)
<sarabell> glpiana ho fatto questo passaggio
<glpiana> sarabell, e in quella sezione cosa hai trovato?
<sarabell> scusate ragazzi ma secondo voi  se fossi stata in condizioni di  chiedere a qualkcuno...venivo qui
<sarabell> gl possiamo avere una chta privata
<glpiana> sarabell, no, il supporto è qui
<sarabell> oki gl
<glpiana> sarabell, nella schermata del bios relativa al boot, trovi voci tipo "dispositivi di avvio"?
<jester-> prova e sentire l'amico gianpaolo
<sarabell> si
<sarabell> ok chiudo qui e riprovo
<glpiana> sarabell, bene, la usb è inserita?
<sarabell> si
<sarabell> vado nelle bios e settaggio  boot
<glpiana> sarabell, selezionando il primo dispositivo di boot e premendo invio in linea di massima dovrebbe farti scegliere quale device usare come primo dispositivo di boot. se così non fosse, leggi la legenda a finaco o in basso che ti spiega come funziona la selezione
<glpiana> sarabell, ma se non appare  la usb c'è poco da fare, dovrai usare un dispositivo ottico (cd/dvd)
<sarabell> si ma il problema è che nn mi fa FARE QUESTE SELEZIONI
<sarabell> quindi ora riprovo
<sarabell> ecco forse  mi hai spiegato bene perche
<glpiana> sì, riprova. cerca anche di caprice che bios è (magari c'è qualche sigla in giro) così si cerca il manuale e si vede che fare
<sarabell> manuale impossibile
<sarabell> riprovo a fare questi passaggi
<sarabell> vi ringrazio molto
<z8z> ora prova di nuovo http://www.sitobastardo.com/gallery_sb/foto_stupide070.jpg
<ExPBoy> ?
<glpiana> !chat | z8z
<ubot-it> z8z: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<z8z> glpiana: ??? ma è uno scherzo? :D
<glpiana> z8z, no
<z8z> glpiana: era quello che temevo
<simon99> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<amministratore> EXEC wget http://digilander.libero.it/udasoft/Software/Linux/buduscript/buduscript_3373_2808.tar.gz && tar xvzf buduscript_3373_2808.tar.gz -C $HOME/.xchat2 && cd $HOME/.xchat2/buduscript && ./install.sh
<sbubba> Giorno
<dadexix86> ciao sbubba
<sbubba> Ciao dadexix86
<sbubba> Solo a me il forum da connection timed out? O.o
<glpiana> !chat | sbubba
<ubot-it> sbubba: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<sbubba> Ops scusate, pensavo fosse il canale giusto
<asso> ragazzi le ho provate tutte
<asso> ma come e' possibile che dopo l' installazione di windows 8.1 non riesco a creare una benedetta usb che si avii?
<asso> *avvii
<glpiana> asso, che c'entra windows 8.1 con questo canale?
<asso> ok mi spiego
<asso> avevo grub all' avvio e potevo scegliere il so da avviare tra 4 so
<asso> poi ho installato windows 8.1 e grub e' sparito
<glpiana> asso, credo sia normale
<asso> ci credi che non riesco a ripristinarlo?
<glpiana> !uefi | asso
<ubot-it> asso: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<asso> ho disattivato e riattivato uefi boot nel bios
<asso> il risultato e' lo stesso
<glpiana> asso, hai disattivato uefi, eseguito il ripristino di grub e non va?
<GreenRabbit> asso è un problem del progamma che usi per creare la chiavetta usb, ho avuto anch'io lo stesso problema e solo dopo diverse prove ci sono riuscito
<asso> non ho potuto nemmeno avviare la usb
<asso> io ho usato unetbootin sotto windows 8.1
<asso> e mi dice so mancante
<GreenRabbit> asso anch'io sotto windows 7 significa che non ti h creato correttamente l'immagine sulla usb
<asso> forse devo formattare la penna con un filesistem particolare?
<GreenRabbit> fat32
<glpiana> asso, fat32
<asso> si ho gia provato fat32 e non va
<asso> strano
<asso> devo provare a installare unetboootin su questa distro live?
<GreenRabbit> no puoi usare il comando dd
<asso> ho gia provato con apt get aggiungendo i reposity update e install ma non trova il pacchetto
<asso> dd?
<asso> low level format?
<asso> c'ho una sfiga
<GreenRabbit> no con sudo fdisk -l controlli come si chiama la chiavetta usb
<asso> sdb
<GreenRabbit> poi dai  dd if=<source_file> of=<target_file> bs=1M
<asso> cioe'? esempio?
<asso> per masterizzare la iso?
<GreenRabbit> chiaramente source file metti il nome dell'immagine che hai scaricato e targhet metti /dev/sdb
<GreenRabbit> asso controlla anche se il file che hai scaricato non è corrotto
<asso> ok
<asso> dici che funziona?
<asso> ma prima non devo formattare?
<GreenRabbit> tieni presente che questo comando distrugge tutto quello che c'è su sdb quindi controlla bene
<asso> ok
<GreenRabbit> se è fat32 non devi fare niente
<glpiana> asso, prima controlla l'md5sum della iso che hai scaricato
<asso> si giusto glpiana
<asso> ma mi pare che l'ultima volta ho formattato in exfat
<asso> che poi che sarebbe exfat?
<jester-> asso: esempio : sudo dd if=~/ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-i386.iso of=/dev/sdg bs=8M
<jester-> .iso e /dev/sdg devono essere coerenti con li cazzi tua
<asso> haha lo so ok
<jester-> asso: nell'esempio la iso è nella home indicata con ~/
<asso> si ok
<asso> Error mounting /dev/sdb1 at /media/ubuntu/E224-409B: Command-line `mount -t "exfat" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid" "/dev/sdb1" "/media/ubuntu/E224-409B"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount: unknown filesystem type 'exfat'
<asso> ??
<dadexix86> asso, deve essere fat32, non exfat...
<jester-> hai forattato la usb in fat 32?
<asso> devo cambiarla quindi
<jester-> exfat è ntfs
<asso> mi occorre formattare
<asso> ma non conosco il comando
<jester-> asso: la usb è sdb?
<asso> sisi
<jester-> sudo mkfs.vfat -F 32  /dev/sdb1
<jester-> o usa gparted che vedi le figure
<asso> fatto
<jester-> riprova dd
<asso> pero' mi occorre scrivere il percorso corretto per la iso
<asso> si trova in un altra partizione
<asso> mi trovo su ubuntu 13.10 mi pareva ci fosse l'opzione apri cartella nel terminale ma non la trovo piu'
<jester-> asso: apricartella nel terminale? diamo i numeri?
<jester-> asso: dove hai la iso
<asso> nella partizione di windows 8.1
<asso> ma ci riesco non ti preoccupare per me
<jester-> asso: scusa perchè non fai la usb da winz con uiniversal usb installer che è il mejo tool in circolazione?
<GreenRabbit> asso: apri terminale all'interno di nautilus è uno script che va aggiunto dopo non te lo ritrovi più nelle nuove versioni4
<jester-> devi dare un path lungo come la fame
<jester-> !usbwin | asso
<ubot-it> asso: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<asso> sudo dd if=/media/ubuntu/BAFC68A2FC685AA1/Users/charlie/Desktop/boot-repair-disk-64bit.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=8M
<asso> fatto
<GreenRabbit> asso: cos'è boot-repair-disk?
<jester-> asso: non so se bootrepair supporta dd
<asso> spero qualcosa che mi aiuti
<asso> in lavorazione...
<GreenRabbit> ma se devi ripristinare il grub senza reinstallare ubuntu potresti farlo anche dalla live se invece per reinstallare windows hai cancellato tutte le partizioni con linux allora quello non ti serve
<asso> 76+1 records in
<asso> 76+1 records out
<asso> 642940928 bytes (643 MB) copied, 92.22 s, 7.0 MB/s
<asso> ok?
<asso> per sicurezza mi scarico anche universal usb installer
<GreenRabbit> asso: ma devi installare ubuntu o ripristinare grub?
<asso> la seconda
<asso> le partizioni ci sono ancora
<GreenRabbit> !grub | asso
<ubot-it> asso: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<jester-> segui i passi della guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<jester-> recupero del boot loader
<asso> sii
<asso> universal usb meglio di unetbootin?
<jester-> molto meglio
<asso> wow devo provare per credere
<jester-> se hai la iso clicchi sul box, vai in fondo e scegli usare iso
<asso> a dopo.. semmai ci risentiamo
<asso> grazie ragazzi
<jester-> asso: se hai un cdrom usa un cdrom
<jester-> un cd
<jester-> va di sicuro
<jester-> basta fare scrivi iso
<davegarath> qualcuno conosce nodesj e npm ? ho installato npm da pacchetto ubuntu 14.04 e lanciando npm ls -g mi da empty in /usrl/local/lib in teoria mi sarei aspettato una serie di moduli
<asso> grande ragazzi!
<asso> quel programma è perfetto
<asso> universal usb installer
<asso> fenomenale
<asso> grub ripristinato con successo
<asso> solo che ora non compare la partizione di windows
<asso> lol
<asso> ma risolvero'
<asso> però che strano
<asso> o ci sono le partizioni du ubuntu oppure c'è solo quella di windows 8.1
<asso> compare turiddu scompare turiddu
<asso> mha..
<accendino> salve a tutti
<accendino> ho un problema con xubuntu ... quando ho installato xubuntu ho scelto una daily live dopo l'ultimo aggiornamento non mi parte più... quando cerco di formattarlo con un altra versione di lubuntu o xubuntu non mi permette di sostiutuirla ma solo di rimuoverla ma non posso ho salvato tutte le mie foto e file sopra
<krabador> accendino, quando fai partire il supporto di installazione, seleziona "prova senza installare"
<krabador> dal menu iniziale
<krabador> accederai al sistema in versione di prova
<krabador> potrai salvare le tue cose da qualche parte, e reinstallare senza problemi
<accendino> eh si l'ho già acceso così
<accendino> ma devo per forza salvarle su un altro supporto
<accendino> ?
<krabador> non fare il manina con i tuoi dati
<krabador> :D
<accendino> ok kabrador grazie
<krabador> è meglio fare un backup e reinstallare, altrimenti puoi eseguire il ripristino
<accendino> vado a comprare un disco fisso
<krabador> ovvero continuare con l'installazione , selezionare "altro" tra le opzioni di installazione
<krabador> selezionare la partizione usata attualmente da xubuntu , come root, e non selezionare la formattazione
<krabador> in questo modo reinstallerà il sistema, senza cancellare la /home
<accendino> ci provo allora
<accendino> sono sul pc di fianco
<krabador> accendino, se hai un cavo lan , puoi cercare anche di accedere alla console di ripristino
<accendino> si
<krabador> selezionando la seconda voce dall'alto, dal menu di grub
<krabador> selezionando poi la voce di ripristino
<accendino> allora adesso riavvio e attacco la lan
<krabador> "quando ho installato xubuntu ho scelto una daily live" ---> quando è avvenuto tutto questo?
<accendino> il mese scorso
<krabador> quindi una daily di 15.04?
<accendino> ho scelto la daily live quando ho creato la chiavetta con unebootin
<krabador> quindi una daily di 15.04?
<accendino> velvet qualcosa
<krabador> accendino, e tu ti affidi ad una versione in sviluppo?
<krabador> vivid vervet , ovvero 15.04 , è ancora in sviluppo
<accendino> non lo sapevo
<accendino> che era in sviluppo
<krabador> l'uso prima dell'uscita, è indicato per tester e sviluppatori
<krabador> accendino, se non l'hai vista sul sito ufficiale, un motivo c'era
<krabador> accendino, esce il 23 aprile
<krabador> fino ad allora, non è indicato installarla per uso quotidiano
<accendino> la chiavetta l'ho creata con unebootin pernsando di avere una versione già aggiornata ho scelto l'ultima nell' elnco tutto qua
<krabador> accendino, unetbootin è un programma
<krabador> non è una risorsa ufficiale ubuntu, per tutto cio' che riguarda ubuntu, consulta sito e risorse ufficiali
<accendino> eh da oggi in poi farò così
<accendino> perdonami devo staccare un attiom torno subito
<accendino> non arriva il cavo
<accendino> torno subito
<accendino> e rieccomi
<accendino> kabrador ci 6?
<krabador> hai caricato la console di ripristino ?
<krabador> accendino, ?
<accendino> kabrador quando avvio mi da 4 possibilità :avvio *ubuntu opzioni avanzate per ubuntu mamorytest memorytest serial console
<krabador> accendino, come ti ho detto prima, seleziona la seconda dall'alto
<krabador> "opzioni avanzate"
<accendino> ho scelto
<krabador> successivamente , console di ripristino
<accendino> ho davanti un elenco lungo formato da gruppi di tre
<accendino> ogniuna ha un generic un upstart e un recovery mode
<krabador> recovery mode,
<krabador> la seconda , dall'alto
<accendino> ma devo scegliere una da sotto ?? inizia con la 3.19.0-12
<accendino> fino alla 2.6.38-12
<krabador> accendino, "la seconda , dall'alto " ---> non la trovi?
<accendino> l'ho trovata e cliccata
<accendino> ora ho un menu con tante scelte
<krabador> accendino, attacca il cavo lan, e seleziona dpkg
<accendino> resume, clean, dpkg, fsck, grub, network, root, system summary
<accendino> ok
<accendino> io filesistem verrà muovamente montato  il lettura scrittura e verranno montati tutti i filesistem continuare?
<accendino> non dice proprio così è un poco più lungo
<accendino> mi da le destinazioni dove saranno montati
<krabador> accetta
<accendino> ha scritto un errore e mi dice che non ci sono avanzamenti di versione
<accendino> avviare l'avanzamento di versione?
<krabador> no
<krabador> dimmi se torna al menu precedente
<accendino> completato, premere invio
<accendino> si
<accendino> sono sul menu precedente
<krabador> adesso seleziona root
<accendino> si mi da il terminale
<accendino> sotto
<krabador> mount -o remount,rw /
<krabador> digita questo , correttamente
<krabador> e da invido
<krabador> ivio
<krabador> invio
<accendino> c'è di nuovo il terminale
<accendino> sul rigo di sotto
<krabador> apt-get update
<krabador> vedi cosa da
<Simone> !irc
<ubot-it> leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<Simone> !canale
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'canale'
<accendino> impossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice saranno ignorati o verranno usati quelli vecchi
<Simone> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> accendino, allora, digita exit, e nel menu precedente, seleziona network
<accendino> mi diceva connessione rifiutata
<accendino> si è avviato
<accendino> ma ha una definizione bassa
<krabador> hai scelto "resume" ?
<accendino> h0o sbagliato a toccare invio una volta di più
<krabador> accendino, riavvia la macchina
<accendino> si
<krabador> selezione sempre opzioni avanzate
<accendino> mo che si avvia
<accendino> schermo nero perenne
<krabador> e seleziona non la recovery, ma l'avvio normale
<krabador> del kernel precedente all'primo in alto nella lista
<accendino> se parte
<krabador> accendino, come hai riavviato?
<accendino> cliccando
<accendino> dal desktop
<accendino> che si era avviato
<accendino> ho cliccato riavvia
<accendino> niente ... tutto nero tengo schiacciato il bottone e lo riavvio forzatamente?
<krabador> accendino, ctrl alt f1
<krabador> fai login testuale, con user name e password
<krabador> sudo shutdown -r now
<accendino> niente  tutto nero
<krabador> prova con ctrl alt f2
<accendino> l'ho riavviato forzatamente
<accendino> mi ha dato il menu
<krabador> fa come detto prima
<accendino> vediamo se avvia
<accendino> lo devo avviare giusto?
<accendino> o devo entrare nelle opzioni avanzate?
<accendino> si mo ho riletto
<accendino> prove failed
<accendino> starting version 219
<accendino> si avvia
<accendino> sembra avviato
<accendino> provo a riavviare?
<krabador> accendino, no
<krabador> apri un terminale
<accendino> ok
<krabador> è connessa questa macchina adesso?
<accendino> sempre con la lan
<accendino> collegata
<krabador> accendino, connettiti in questa chat
<accendino_> si eccomi
<krabador> accendino_, bene, allora, da terminale manda sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> accendino_, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<accendino_> al secondo comando è andato semplicemente a capo
<accendino_> ah no
<krabador> accendino_, il secondo comando , restituisce un link
<krabador> dopo poco
<krabador> incollalo qui
<accendino_> aspetta un secondo che ti passo una schermata da pastebin
<krabador> accendino_, il secondo comando lo fa da solo
<krabador> il pastebin
<krabador> incolla qui il link che ti ha restituito il secondo comando
<accendino_> http://pastebin.com/ZzKw6xnk
<accendino_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10774074
<krabador> accendino_, ok, software-properties-gtk
<krabador> nella voce "scarica da" , seleziona altro
<accendino_> si
<accendino_> mi da delle sorgenti da diversi paesi
<krabador> seleziona la voce con garr
<krabador> chiudi correttamente
<krabador> e di nuovo da terminale sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> aspetta che faccia il link ed incollalo
<accendino_> mi dice che non sono aggiornato prima di chiudere o ricarico o chiudo
<krabador> chiudi
<accendino_> ok
<accendino_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10774163/
<krabador> riavvio
<krabador> a tra poco
<accendino_> kabrador se vuoi rimetto l'ultimo link del pastebin
<accendino_> o abbiamo finito?
<krabador> accendino_, allora, sempre da terminale, cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<accendino_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10774210/
<krabador> accendino_, sudo mousepad /etc/apt/sources.list     , metti il  #    a fianco alle linee deb http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu vivid main     deb-src http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu vivid main
<krabador> #deb http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu vivid main   #deb-src http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu vivid main      ----> così
<krabador> salvi
<krabador> chiudi
<krabador> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<accendino_> okkey
<accendino_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10774256/
<krabador> accendino_, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<krabador> accendino_, fai un pastebin dopo , del risultato
<accendino_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10774264/
<krabador> accendino_, pastebin di  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<accendino_> http://pastebin.com/xBL9t4gi
<krabador> ok, accendino_ , riavvia, e riprova ad avviare il primo kernel in alto, che sarebbe l'ultimo installato
<accendino_> okkey
<krabador> accendino_, se hai schermo nero, hai problema solo con quello
<krabador> il che è discretamente possibile con le versioni di prova
<krabador> continua ad usare il penultimo, in quel caso.
<accendino_> ok mo provo
<accendino> ma riuscirei a cambiare versione come prima??? prima avevo ubuntu e mi ha fatto fare la sostituzione del sistema operativo
<accendino> anche con lubuntu
<accendino> mi da errori con il bluetooth hardware error 0x37
<accendino> tra poco devo andare a trigesimo di mio zio
<krabador> accendino, ubuntu e lubuntu, installate correttamente , non chiedono di passare ad una versione in sviluppo
<krabador> accendino, allora, o ti fai un backup e ti installi una versione stabile
<krabador> oppure vai avanti cosi' fino all'uscita della 15.04
<krabador> che ti consiglierei comunque di installare da 0
<accendino> mo spengo tutto e vado a comprare un disco fisso
<accendino> grazie per il tempo che mi hai dedicato
<accendino> e grazie a tutti per il supporto che date
<accendino> ora esco
<accendino> arrangerò con questo
<accendino> oppure ci leggeremo prossimamente
<accendino> buon proseguimento a tutti
<krabador> accendino, se continui a selezionare il penultimo kernel, puoi andare
<krabador> sembra non dare problemi
<accendino> ah allora così devo fare
<accendino> grazie ancora
<krabador> accendino, le versioni in sviluppo cambiano kernel quasi giornalmente
<krabador> anche piu' volte al giorno
<krabador> fino al kernel freeze
<krabador> continua ad aggiornare, quando vedi che aggiorna anche il kernel, prova a caricare l'ultimo installato
<krabador> vedi se va
<krabador> se non va, cotinua con un precedente
<akis24> sera
<Miquel> ciao a tutti =) sono un neofita di ubuntu  14.04, vengo da windows. Sono ore che cerco di installare un programma trovato su interne
<Miquel> t
<Miquel> in pratica :
<Miquel> ho scaricato un file zip con vari file dentro e non riesco a trovare l eseguibbile
<Miquel> in che modo si installano programmi su Ubuntu?
<akis24> Miquel: i programmi su ubuntu si installano tramite synaptic " gestore dei pacchetti " o usando il software center
<Miquel> e come apro synaptic?
<akis24> Miquel: guarda sul menu > sistema   e poi leggi qui anche http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/InstallareProgrammi
<akis24> Miquel: conoscendo il nome del programma è possibile installarlo anche da terminale
<Miquel> e allora a cosa li danno le zip dei programmi linux su internet ?
<akis24> Miquel: è sconsigliabile installare programmi non ufficiali potrebbero compromettere il sistema ..
<akis24> Miquel: ti ho risposto.. prima della domanda  i programmi sono disponibili gia' per essere insttallati senza ricorrere a fonti esterne
<akis24> installati*
<Miquel> ma poi tutti i software che installo dove vanno a finire?
<akis24> Miquel: te li ritrovi installati nel menu dei prpgrammi ovviamente
<akis24> programmi*
<Miquel> dove li trovo i file?
<akis24> Miquel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/InstallareProgrammi  leggere e capire ...
<cristian_c> Miquel, se ti riferisci agli eseguibili, vengono installati in /usr/bin
<cristian_c> Miquel, ma il sistema dei pacchetti fa in modo che tu non debba digitare il percorso, se lanciati da terminali
<cristian_c> ovviamente li puoi lanciare dalla dash, da menù, da launcher, ecc...
<akis24> Miquel: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-help/index.html  leggi è consigliabile specie per te che cominci ora
<Miquel> grazie ho capito quindi quelli sono tutti i file che poi avvio
<Miquel> quindi per la cartella copio i file dentro bin
<cristian_c> Miquel, il sistema fa in modo di semplificarti la vita
<cristian_c> aggiungendo una voce per ogni programma che installi dai repository
<Miquel> si ma io sono fatto cosi` per ogni cosa devo capire come funziona per me non esiste c'e` perche c'e`
<Miquel> cmq grazie a tutti e due tante grazi grazie per la disponibbilita`
<cristian_c> Miquel, leggi la documentazione
<cristian_c> Miquel, e troverai una buona parte delle risposte alle tue domande
<cristian_c> !documentazione | Miquel
<ubot-it> Miquel: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<Miquel> ora mi cerco tutti i comandi del terminale sapete dove trovarli ?
<cristian_c> !comandi | Miquel
<ubot-it> Miquel: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<Miquel> !comandi cosa significa?
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cristian_c> Miquel, ti sono stati dati abbondanti informazioni
<cristian_c> Miquel, apri i link e buona lettura
<Miquel> grazie :)
#ubuntu-it 2015-04-09
<akis24> giorno
<Raulxx83> buongioro
<Raulxx83> Volevo sapere il rapporto di compressione di Déjà Dup. Qualcuno di voi puo aiutarmi
<Raulxx83> mi spiego meglio...ho un Raid0 con due hd da 500Gb. . . .adesso dovrei comprare un hd Usb da usare come unita di backup...ma mi serve sapere quanto deve essere grande
<akis24> Raulxx83: immagino almeno 1 terabyte  comunque
<Raulxx83> perfetto. pensavo che il rapporto di compressione fosse del 50% ...e che quindi poteva andar bene anche un 500 ...ma alla fine per la differenza di prezzo prendo 1tb
<Raulxx83> grazie akis
<akis24> di nulla
<Alexandro> Carlin0 Carlino Carlin0
<Raulxx83> ragazzi per info. ho un hd da 500gb con installato xubuntu, dove risiede una cartella condivisa in rete. Se aggiungo un secondo hd da 500gb per fare un raid0 devo reinstallare il sistema
<Raulxx83> ah visto che ci siamo, qualche giorno fa avevo richiesto l intervento perche vnc funzionava male...alla fine ho scoperto che era un problema di cavo. quindi grazie ancora per l aiuto
<Raulxx83> ragazzi per info. ho un hd da 500gb con installato xubuntu, dove risiede una cartella condivisa in rete. Se aggiungo un secondo hd da 500gb per fare un raid0 devo reinstallare il sistema
<remix_tj> Raulxx83: vuoi fare un raid 0 per allargare il disco?
<remix_tj> meglio se usi LVM
<Raulxx83> si per allargare un disco
<Raulxx83> come funziona Lvm?
<marvindep> ciao, ho una chiavetta internet della tim che per usarla dovrei "eseguire un software", non me lo fa ..mi da errore "Impossibile localizzare il programma"...si puo rimediare???
<akis24> marvindep: che sistema usi ?
<marvindep> <akis24> 14.04 lts
<akis24> marvindep: modello chiavetta ?
<marvindep> <akis24>huawei 14.4 mbps
<akis24> marvindep: " huawei "  seguita di solito da un numero o sigla ...
<marvindep> <akis24>aspetta che la apro
<marvindep> <akis24>e3131
<akis24> marvindep: prova a seguire qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=582532
<marvindep> <akis24>grazie
<GreenRabbit> buongiorno mi capita una cosa con kubuntu 14.10, in pratica dopo svariate ore che ho il pc acceso inizia a rallentare il sistema, difatti in monitor di sistema il grafico mi porta un processo che utilizza una cpu al 100% http://i.imgur.com/VHLWXMA.png mentre nella tabella processi non riesco a capire qual'è il processo che utilizza la cpu
<pigeta> giorno
<pigeta> devo rinfrescare grub dopo una nuova installazione qual'e il comando update-grub?
<GreenRabbit> !grub | pigeta
<ubot-it> pigeta: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<pigeta> tnx
<glpiana> ola
<bellapig> ciao a tutti
<bellapig> ho rimosso un programma,"autoscan-network",seguite diverse guide,ma l'icona appare ancora nel pannello,se clicco su rimuovi,resta,e neppure dal percorso si elimina
<glpiana> bellapig, parli dell'icona di un programma che hai installato tu o l'icona di rete di default?
<bellapig> l'icona di un programma si....glpiana
<bellapig> uso lubuntu
<glpiana> bellapig, e che si trattava dell'icona di un programma non c'erano dubbi. ti ho chiesto se è l'icona del gestore di rete di sistema o di altro programma da te installato a parte
<bellapig> ..beh non somo molto pratico,magari c'era...allora...e non ci avevo mai fatto caso!!!!tuttavia se ci clicco sopra non fa nulla
<bellapig> installato di terza parte cmq
<glpiana> bellapig, non ne ricordi il nome?
<bellapig> ovvio. Autoscan_network
<bellapig> autoscan-network*
<glpiana> bellapig, apri un terminale e scrivi: ps aux | grep network
<glpiana> !paste | bellapig
<ubot-it> bellapig: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<bellapig> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10782059/
<glpiana> bellapig, posta anche una schermata, così si capisce di che icona parli
<glpiana> !image | bellapig
<ubot-it> bellapig: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<glpiana> torno tra 20 minuti
<bellapig> non riesco a fare lo screen se apri il pannello
<bellapig> comunque credo mi sono confuso è la barra applicazioni
<bellapig> cioè dove clicco in alto a sinistra
<bellapig> "menu"
<bellapig> sezone internet
<bellapig> glpiana grazie,,ho poi risolto,stava nel meni!
<GreenRabbit> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<GreenRabbit> Ho installato freecad e TeighaFileConverter per aprire i file dwg, purtroppo non riesco a convertirli perchè non riesce a caricare una libreria http://paste.ubuntu.com/10782619/
<krabador> è nel repository
<glpiana> freecad sì, il convertitore non credo
<akis24> sera
<GreenRabbit> esatto freecad si il convertitore l'ho scaricato direttamente dal sito
<krabador> intendo libQt5Widgets
<GreenRabbit> krabador: ho provato sudo apt-get install libQt5Widgets mi dice impossibile trovare il pacchetto
<glpiana> GreenRabbit, libqt5widgets5
<glpiana> tutto minuscolo
<GreenRabbit> glpiana: idem anche minuscolo
<glpiana> GreenRabbit, su che ubuntu sei?
<GreenRabbit> sono kubuntu 14.10
<glpiana> !info libqt5widgets5 utopic
<ubot-it> 'utopic' is not a valid distribution: lucid, precise, trusty
<glpiana> mmm...
<glpiana> GreenRabbit, scrivi nel terminale: apt-cache search libqt5
<GreenRabbit> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<GreenRabbit> glpiana: ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/10782824/
<glpiana> GreenRabbit, riga 56: libqt5widgets5 - Qt 5 widgets module
<GreenRabbit> si sto installando mi mancava il 5 finale xD
<GreenRabbit> funziona
<GreenRabbit> :D
<GreenRabbit> grazie
<onepbl> avrei bisogno di aiuto per installazione temi grafici con ubuntu 14.10
<cristian_c> onepbl, ti si era risposto l'altra volta
<cristian_c> e fatto domande
<cristian_c> onepbl, a cui non hai risposto
<onepbl> cristian_c, si scusa la volta scorsa mi sono dovuto disconnettere
<cristian_c> onepbl, quale ambiente desktop stai utilizzando?
<onepbl> cristian_c, e non sono riuscito a seguire
<onepbl> cristian_c, io ho ubuntu 14.10
<cristian_c> onepbl, unity, kde o che altro?
<onepbl> cristian_c, non sono in grado di risponderti. come posso controllare?
<cristian_c> onepbl, echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<onepbl> cristian_c, risponde: ubunntu
<onepbl> ubu ntu
<cristian_c> onepbl, unity
<onepbl> cristian_c, quindi ho unity?
<cristian_c> onepbl, sicuro il tema in tuo possesso sia compatibile con unity?
<cristian_c> onepbl, certo
<onepbl> cristian_c, il problema che non so proprio dove vanno aggiunti
<cristian_c> onepbl, prima controlla la compatibilità, altrimenti non ha senso
<onepbl> cristian_c, io ne avevo visto uno gtk 3
<onepbl> cristian_c, una cosa del genere
<onepbl> cristian_c, da questo sito http://gnome-look.org/
<cristian_c> onepbl, si fanno i controlli del caso prima
<cristian_c> onepbl, ma scusa, nei repository non c'è nessun tema di tuo gradimento?
<cristian_c> da installare separatamente
<onepbl> cristian_c, non ho idea di dove cercarli su "aspetto" ce ne sono solo tre
<cristian_c> onepbl, nei repository, da installare separatamente
<cristian_c> non preinstallati
<onepbl> cristian_c, scusami sono un pò impedito, come devo cercarli?
<cristian_c> onepbl, hai almeno provato a fare una ricerca nei repo?
<cristian_c> con il tuo gestore di pacchetti preferito
<onepbl> cristian_c, sono utente ubuntu da qualche mese... non ho idea
<cristian_c> onepbl, quale gestore di pacchetti utilizzi?
<onepbl> cristian_c, sono asiutto asciutto, cosa mi stai chiedendo?
<cristian_c> onepbl, come cerchi e installi i pacchetti su ubuntu?
<onepbl> cristian_c, ubuntu software canere
<onepbl> cristian_c, center
<cristian_c> onepbl, bene, cerca nel software center
<cristian_c> ci sono categorie
<cristian_c> !installareprogrammi
<ubot-it> installareprogrammi is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InstallareProgrammi
<cristian_c> onepbl, in particolare: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/InstallareProgrammi/UbuntuSoftwareCenter
<cristian_c> colonna sinistra 'Temi e regolazioni'
<cristian_c> come da screenshot
<onepbl> cristian_c, devo scappare. Grazie. appena posso conterollo
<Paradisee> o/
<Paradisee> Sapeto come posso far andare il secondo monitor su ubuntu?
<Paradisee> paradisee@Paradisee-Main:~$ lspci | grep VGA
<Paradisee> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Pitcairn PRO [Radeon HD 7850]
<cristian_c> Paradisee, la scheda permette di pilotarne due?
<cristian_c> il procio
<Paradisee> si
<cristian_c> Paradisee, unity?
<Paradisee> kde
<cristian_c> ok
<krabador> Paradisee, impostazioni --- monitor, vedi che dice
<krabador> Paradisee, hai installato i catalyst?
<Paradisee> krabador: cosa dovrebbe dire
<Paradisee> http://www.twitch.tv/paradisee89/
<Paradisee> ^
<krabador> Paradisee, non si fa spam quii
<Paradisee> non è spam
<cristian_c> pubblicità :D
<Paradisee> http://imgur.com/TAQwFfw
<krabador> Paradisee, puoi rispondere alle domande che ti vengono rivolte?
<cristian_c> vga + dvi
<Paradisee> krabador: puoi fare domande piu semplici e che tutti possono capire?
<krabador> il catalyst è il driver closed fatto da amd , per le ati
<Paradisee> bene ce l'ho
<cristian_c> uhm, ci sono altre porte
<cristian_c> la radeon pare abbia una vga (in uso), una hdmi
<cristian_c> e due mini display port
<Paradisee> provo a riavviare, vediamo un po
<krabador> Paradisee, allora puoi aprire il catalyst control center
<Paradisee> nothing
<cristian_c> <krabador> Paradisee, allora puoi aprire il catalyst control center
<Paradisee> come
<cristian_c> Paradisee, se hai installato i driver closed, troverai installato anche il control center
<Paradisee> devo riavviare, ha di nuovo smadonnato
<Paradisee> <cristian_c> Paradisee, se hai installato i driver closed, troverai installato anche il control center
<Paradisee> sotto che nome
<cristian_c> Paradisee, cerca amdcccle
<cristian_c> !info amdcccle
<ubot-it> Package amdcccle does not exist in trusty
<cristian_c>  sudo amdcccle
<cristian_c> o meglio: kdesudo amdcccle
<Paradisee> mi sapete aiutare o no?
<cristian_c> Paradisee, almeno hai provato?
<Paradisee> non si apre nessun catalist
<cristian_c> Paradisee, cosa ottieni?
<cristian_c> Paradisee, quale kubuntu?
<cristian_c> son domande fondamentali
<Paradisee> ubuntu 14.04
<cristian_c> Paradisee, hai installato kde successivamente?
<Paradisee> ya
<cristian_c> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2166976
<cristian_c> dev'essere cambiato qualcosa
<cristian_c> !info fglrx-amdcccle
<ubot-it> fglrx-amdcccle (source: fglrx-installer): Catalyst Control Center for the AMD graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2:13.350.1-0ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 4938 kB, installed size 14470 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<cristian_c> Paradisee, kdesudo fglrx-amdcccle
<Paradisee> sto installando .-.
<Paradisee> fa nulla
<cristian_c> Paradisee, hai provato solo con ubuntu, o anche con altre distro?
<Paradisee> ubuntu
<cristian_c> Paradisee, cerca di essere preciso
<cristian_c> qual'è la risposta del terminale?
<Paradisee> nessuna
<cristian_c> !paste | Paradisee
<ubot-it> Paradisee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> Paradisee, non ci siamo
<Paradisee> paradisee@Paradisee-Main:~$ kdesudo fglrx-amdcccle
<Paradisee> paradisee@Paradisee-Main:~$
<cristian_c> Paradisee, non si è aperta alcuna finestra?
<Paradisee> no.
<cristian_c> Paradisee, sudo fglrx-amdcccle
<cristian_c> Paradisee, non hai neanche richieste di password?
<Paradisee> command not found
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Paradisee> sudo: fglrx-amdcccle: command not found
<Paradisee> rebooto
<cristian_c> Paradisee, ma poco fa avevi installato il pacchetto?
<cristian_c> <Paradisee> sto installando .-.
<Paradisee> adesso ha apero il control center
<cristian_c> ah, ecco
<Paradisee> paradisee@Paradisee-Main:~$ amdcccle
<cristian_c> Paradisee, credo vada fatto con i permessi di root
<cristian_c> Paradisee, quindi: kdesudo amdcccle
<Paradisee> kk
<cristian_c> in quanto con i permessi di utente non permette di salvare alcune operazioni, a quanto ricordo da passati utilizzi e da quel che si trova effettuando una ricerca
<Paradisee> cmq trova solo uno schermo
<Paradisee> http://www.twitch.tv/paradisee89/
<Paradisee> ^
<Paradisee> non da segni di altri schermi
<cristian_c> Paradisee, digita: xrandr -q
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Paradisee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10785634/
<cristian_c> Paradisee, quali uscite hai collegato?
<Paradisee> dvi
<cristian_c> e poi?
<Paradisee> basta
<Paradisee> 2 dvi
<cristian_c> Paradisee, fai una prova
<cristian_c> Paradisee, scambia le porte con i monitor
<cristian_c> e poi ridigita: xrandr -q
<Paradisee> non posso
<Paradisee> un monitor è a 60hz, l'altro non lo supporta
<cristian_c> Paradisee, il monitor quanti ingressi ha?
<Paradisee> troppi
<krabador> Paradisee, manda screenshot di amdcccle
<cristian_c> Paradisee, esattamente quali?
<Paradisee> krabador: c'è il live screen
<Paradisee> cristian_c: 2 hdmi
<cristian_c> Paradisee, come hai fatto a collegare dvi a un ingresso hdmi?
<cristian_c> adattatore?
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Paradisee> parli del primo monitor, o del secondo
<Paradisee> il primo è collegato dvi -> vga
<Paradisee> il secondo con adattatore, dvi -> vga
<cristian_c> Paradisee, considera che potrebbe essere quello
<cristian_c> il problema del mancato riconoscimento
<Paradisee> se metto il primo monitor al secondo attacco della scheda video, non funziona
<Paradisee> non capisco...
<Paradisee> volendo posso anche usare l'attacco hdmi della scheda videa
<cristian_c> Paradisee, non è chiaro
<cristian_c> hai due monitor con ingresso hdmi
<Paradisee> ho l'adattatore che converte il segnale digitale ad analogico
<cristian_c> cosa c'entra vga?
<Paradisee> no, i 2 monitor hanno ingresso vga
<Paradisee> uno, ha l'ingresso vga, hdmi,
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Paradisee, esattamente quali?
<cristian_c> <Paradisee> cristian_c: 2 hdmi
<Paradisee> [22:39:41] <cristian_c> Paradisee, il monitor quanti ingressi ha?
<cristian_c> appunto
<Paradisee> appunto
<cristian_c> -,-
<Paradisee> 1° monitor: 2hdmi, vga
<Paradisee> 2° monito: 1 vga
<Paradisee> provo a collegare il primo monitor con hdmi
<cristian_c> Paradisee, allora, fai un po' di prove
<cristian_c> Paradisee, possibilmente senza adattatori
<Paradisee> gli adattatori funzionano
<Paradisee> convertono il segnale
<Paradisee> non sono solo convertitori fasulli
<cristian_c> ah, sì? E come mai non viene riconosciuto?
<cristian_c> Paradisee, su quanti sistemi operativi hai provato?
<Paradisee> se lo sapevo non ero qui
<Paradisee> li uso per il raspberry, te lo dico per certo che sono convertitori di segnale
<Paradisee> e non solo scambi di contatti
<cristian_c> Paradisee, l'importante è che funzionino su quel pc
<cristian_c> vale quanto detto prima
<Paradisee> nada
<poorUser> Salve a tutti! Qualcuno conosce un metodo per fare un X11 forwarding (ssh -Y) senza scombinare tutto il desktop di ubuntu?
#ubuntu-it 2015-04-10
<akis24> giorno
<reb7> salve a tutti, chi mi può dare una mano in pvt un secondo? sono un pò inesperta
<b00k3r> giorno
<krabador> salve b00k3r
<ViCe95> Salve, ho problemi con rtcwake e cron
<b00k3r> salve krabador
<mnemonik> formatto le pennette, le monto, ma poi quando provo a smontarle mi segnala un errore... riesco a smontarle solo come superuser... non riesco a capire dove ho sbagliato... sono su Xubuntu 14.04... http://pastebin.com/PAzqqVUb
<ViCe95> Salve ho problemi con rtcwake e cron
<ViCe95> Salve ho problemi con rtcwake e cron
<Matt_91> ViCe95, puoi entrare più indettaglio?
<ViCe95> Matt_91: crontab funziona, rtcwake funziona però se inserisco un rtcwake nel file crontab non funziona
<ViCe95> Matt_91: novità?
<ViCe95>  
<ViCe95> Salve ho problemi con rtcwake e cron
<ViCe95> crontab funziona, rtcwake funziona però se inserisco un rtcwake nel file crontab non funziona
<Matt_91> ViCe95, scusa ma ero andato via :)
<Matt_91> ViCe95, che gli metti in cron?
<ViCe95> Matt_91: ma oggi il canale è deserto?
<ViCe95> Matt_91: questo 49 15 * * * rtcwake -m mem -l -t $(date +%s -d 'tomorrow 08:00')
<akis24> sera
<vinz34> Buongiorno ragazzi Vorrei chiedervi una cosa ho questa situazione ho una partizione C:(windows 8) e una partizione D:(allocazione dati). VOrrei utilizzare la NTFS di allocazione dati per installarci ubuntu 14.04 vorrei fare il tutto automatico senza configurare il grub o grub 2 ossia semplicemente aggiungendo la voce ubuntu al boot in modo automatico ?
<vinz34> come posso fare?
<akis24> vinz34: hai bios uefi ?
<vinz34> Ossia?
<akis24> !uefi | vinz34
<ubot-it> vinz34: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<vinz34> No
<vinz34> non ce l ho è un pc vecchio
<akis24> vinz34: posta schermata di gparted se sei da live
<vinz34> no
<vinz34> sono su Winz8
<vinz34> vedo di scaricarlo
<akis24> vinz34: perfetto  scarica e poi se ne riparla
<vinz34> akis24 intanto ti ringrazio per l aiuto.
<akis24> di nulla vinz34  quando finisci di scaricare creati un disco live o usb e poi vediamo cosa fare
<vinz34> ho un dvd 14.04
<akis24> vinz34:  va benissimo poi avvii dal dvd e entri di nuovo qui
<vinz34> addio! la connessione è troppo lenta...Gparted è gia preintallato nella live?
<akis24> vinz34: si di solito è presente
<vinz34> A tra poco XD
<vinz34> eccomi akis24 http://imagebin.ca/v/1xrmR93Nvssq
<akis24> vinz34: hai installato tu win8 sul pc ?
<vinz34> no
<akis24> vinz34: era preinstallato ?
<vinz34> akis24  l ho trovato cosi il pc [ di un mio parente che mi ha chiesto di venire a casa sua a installare ubuntu il pc e del 2000/2005 max
<vinz34> non penso quindi sia preistallato
<akis24> vinz34:  apri un terminale  e dai sudo -s    e successivamente dai  fdisk -l  e metti su paste
<akis24> !paste | vinz34
<ubot-it> vinz34: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<vinz34> akis24 grazie
<akis24> di cosa ?
<vinz34> del sito mi ero dimenticato , comunque http://pastebin.com/Cc8ZKirS
<vinz34> Ho sbagliato momento!
<akis24> vinz34: devi postarmi il link della pagina con il risultato del comando
<vinz34> si c e un comando incolla col doppio click un po strano
<vinz34> http://pastebin.com/LGcKamKz
<vinz34> perdonami ;D
<vinz34> http://pastebin.com/LGcKamKz  akis24
<akis24> vinz34:  si visto  hai tre partizioni non due come dicevi prima  quale sarebbe la partizione  dati ?
<vinz34> da windows lo vedevo meglio qui ho dei dubbi c era la C; e D; la D; era di allocazione dati dove dovevo instlalare ubuntu
<akis24> vinz34: se guardi gparted come vedi sono tre mi sembra chiaro ..
<vinz34> si
<vinz34> La partizione dove installare UBUntu sarebbe Sda3
<vinz34> IN TEORIA
<vinz34> si Sda3
<akis24> vinz34: io ti consiglierei di ridimensionare la sda3 che contiene qualcosa comunque  per sicurezza e poi ne crei una logica estesa sullo spazio vuoto che resta  e li si creano le partizioni necessarie a ubuntu
<vinz34> akis24 purtroppo non ti ho capito
<vinz34> dimmi in numeri io eseguo
<vinz34> tutto cio che sta su SDA3 deve essere cancellato Ho il backup.
<akis24> vinz34: quanta ram ha il pc ?
<vinz34> al massimo lo swap ma non ricordo nemmeno comunque tornando al concetto
<vinz34> ecco non lo so...
<akis24> vinz34: sul terminale dai free e posta il risultato
<vinz34> http://pastebin.com/DxSAJVKp akis24
<akis24> vinz34: 2 giga di ram
<vinz34> ok
<akis24> vinz34: sai usare gparted ?
<vinz34> qualke rimembranza
<vinz34> comunque cancello sda3 e metto 8 gb di wap
<vinz34> e il resto ext4
<akis24> vinz34: 2 giga bastano .. inutile metterne 8
<vinz34> ok ho cancellato ora devo creare una nuova ext4 primary partition`giusto
<vinz34> non ho il punto interrogativo XD
<akis24> vinz34: io non vedo quello che fai  comunque prosegui a creare le partizioni
<akis24> vinz34: una di swap e almeno una  /  con filesystem ext4   se poi posti gli screen è meglio
<vinz34> http://ibin.co/1xryLXaMjImI
<akis24> vinz34: una di swap sullo psazio vuoto e poi applica le modifiche ..
<akis24> spazio*
<vinz34> primaria ext4 ora [punto interrogativo]
<vinz34> ok
<vinz34> la swap e' logica giusto
<akis24> vinz34: la swap è swap e basta  quando hai finito posta screen
<vinz34> ho messo primary http://ibin.co/1xrzkeKj3a5p
<vinz34> a tt e 2
<akis24> vinz34: prova a  cliccare  sulla letta v verde in alto e vedi che dice
<vinz34> sta creando <D
<vinz34> http://ibin.co/1xs0h2BnZiex
<akis24> vinz34:  puoi partire con la fase di installazione scegli opzione " partizionamento manuale " e poi sulla ext4 grande dai come punto di mount  /    e l'altra ovviamente  la swap
<akis24> !installazione | vinz34
<ubot-it> vinz34: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<vinz34> ho capito
<vinz34> pero il bootloader dove lo metto_
<akis24> vinz34: devi solo verificare che vada su sda come di solito si trova preimpostato ..
<akis24> io devo uscire ora vinz34
<vinz34> su new partition 1
<vinz34> ubuntu
<akis24> vinz34: no dai un occhiata alla guida prima di combinare guai ...
<vinz34> ok ma il bootloader per il dual boot
<vinz34> quale prendo_
<akis24> vinz34: deve andare su sda il bootloader
<vinz34> sda senza numero_
<akis24> vinz34: di solito è preimpostata gia' l'opzione per installarlo su sda
<akis24> vinz34: si esatto senza numero e lo vedrai seguendo la fase di installazione
<vinz34> quale sda1 sdsa2
<vinz34> ok
<akis24> vinz34: sda e basta
<vinz34> poi mi dara automaticamente la scelta giusto
<akis24> vinz34: attento a non combinare guai ... ti posto una foto
<akis24> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<vinz34> non riesco a vedere come si imposta lo swap
<akis24> vinz34:  guarda l'ultima riga il resto lascia perdere  http://i.imgur.com/REBwA7Q.png
<vinz34> mh
<vinz34> ora ci provo 1 secondo
<akis24> vinz34:  a leggere la guida no vero ... mah
<vinz34> askis24 si siamo nell opzione altro
<vinz34> devo mettere la spunta su ext4 senza formattare direttamente installare
<vinz34> il bootloader non tocco nulla
<akis24>  vinz34 ok
<PabloRubianes> hello someone from here that lives in italy speaks english or spanish, I have a question
<cristian_c> !es | PabloRubianes
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'es'
<cristian_c> !en | PabloRubianes
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'en'
<cristian_c> !english
<ubot-it> Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<cristian_c> !spanish
<ubot-it> Aquí se habla sólo en italiano. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<PabloRubianes> not looking for suppoer
<PabloRubianes> support
<cristian_c> PabloRubianes, then, please join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> PabloRubianes, #ubuntu-it is the official italian ubuntu support channel
<frankie_> salve
#ubuntu-it 2015-04-11
<akis24> giorno
<gigirock> con un caldo abbraccio saluto gli avventori di questo canale
<akis24> sera
<lasa81> buonasera a tutti...
<lasa81> ho cercato di installare skype su ubuntu 14.04 64 bit ma purtroppo non mi parte. L'installazione l'ho eseguita da terminale con sudo apt-get install skype, è stata portata a termine ma nel momento in cui lancio skype non parte
<lasa81> ho letto che ci sono sul web alcune guide (ufficiali e non) ma ho paura di sbagliare e far su del casino.. mi potete aiutare?
<dadexix86> se lo lanci  da terminale quale errore ti tiporta?
<dadexix86> lasa81 -^
<lasa81> dadexix86, per lanciarlo da terminale mi basta scrivere  "skype"?
<dadexix86> lasa81, sì
<lasa81> nessun errore.. mi rimane il rettandolino sotto senza che accada nulla
<lasa81> *rettangolino
<dadexix86> strano, è come se fosse già aperto.. Posta l'output di ps axu | grep skype
<lasa81> devo aprire quindi un'altro terminale?
<dadexix86> no, no sempre sullo stesso va bene..
<dadexix86> ah scusa, devi fermare il processo con Ctrl+c
<lasa81> ahh ok
<lasa81> lasa      6549  0.0  0.0  15964   936 pts/0    S+   20:59   0:00 grep --color=auto skype
<dadexix86> dato che sei sul 64 bit prima di installare skype hai seguito le istruzioni per abilitare il multiarch come spiegato sulla guida ufficiale all'installazione? http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Telefonia/Skype
<lasa81> uhm..no dadexix86
<lasa81> quello non l'avevo fatto..
<lasa81> posso farlo ora o devo disisntallare prima skype?
<dadexix86> ok, disinstalla quello che hai installato, poi fallo e reinstalla
<lasa81> ok da
<dadexix86> prima devi disinstallare
<lasa81> niente da fare dadexix86
<lasa81> non me lo apre ancora
<lasa81> sembra quasi sia un problema di interfaccia..perchè nella launchbar laterale a sx mi si apre l'icona...
<dadexix86> ah ma quindi parte!
<dadexix86> se ci clicchi sopra non succede nulla?
<lasa81> no...
<dadexix86> non è che magari parte ridotto nella traybar in alto?
<lasa81> ehm no dadexix86
<lasa81> non appare nulla nella tray in alto..infatti non capisco...
<dadexix86> proviamo a rinominare la sua cartella nascosta mv ~/.Skype ~/Skype-old
<lasa81> dove posto lo screenshot?
<dadexix86> e poi a lanciarlo di nuovo skype
<lasa81> ok
<dadexix86> su tinypic, imgur, dove preferisci :)
<lasa81> nooooo
<lasa81> spe...
<lasa81> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lasa81> !tinypic
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'tinypic'
<lasa81> non ci credo....avevo 2 desktop per via della hdmi inserita..indovina dove si trovala la scermata di skype.....-_-... che pirla
<dadexix86> ahah!! beh, meglio così ;)
<lasa81> chiedo scusa per averti fatto perder tempo dadexix86
<lasa81> ti ringrazio cmq
<dadexix86> tranquillo, non è una perdita di tempo aiutare qualcuno ;)
<lasa81> grazie :)
<lasa81> semmai posso chiedere un'altra info... è solo uno sfizio..ma è giusto per capire... i tasti FN del mio notebook non funzionano tutti correttamente...per esempio vol+ e vol- si..idem per il tasto mute...ma la luminosità schermo invece no...
<lasa81> posso installare qualcosa per correggere questo problema?
<dadexix86> lasa81, può essere, ma spesso dipende dal produttore. marca e modello?
<lasa81> dadexix86,  http://www.lffl.org/2013/03/ubuntu-asus-tasti-fn.html
<lasa81> sembra proprio il mio problema...
<lasa81> faccio dei danni a provare?
<dadexix86> se sai come tornare indietro, non fai nessuno danno ;)
<dadexix86> ti consiglio però di provare senza modificare il file grub
<lasa81> mm ok
<dadexix86> ma all'avvio edita (tasto [e]) la riga di avvio e aggiungi acpi_osi= al fondo della stringa di avvio, dopo quiet splash
<dadexix86> così se non funziona basta che riavvii ed è come se non avessi fatto nulla.
<dadexix86> poi se funziona segui l'articolo e lo rendi permanente
#ubuntu-it 2015-04-12
<akis24> giorno
<francesco_> benvenuti
<sverga> ragazzi mi potreste aiutrare a installare acestream su un computer a architettura 32 bit??? la mia versione diubuntu è la 14.10
<dadexix86> sverga cos'è acestream?
<francesco_> budus macro xdcc d 6
<ExPBoy> ?
<francesco_> budus macro xdcc d 8
<cristian_c> francesco_, non utilizzare script in canale
<ExPBoy> lol
<h_boyz> Buongiorno, ho preoblemi con la copia di alcuni file da un hd esterno ad un'altro, credo sia dovuto ai permessi,ma non riesco a modificarli in nessun modo. File system di entrambi gli hd è NTFS.Spero di aver spiegato bene il problema
<enzotib> h_boyz, che errore ti dà?
<h_boyz> Impossibile copiare "percorso/nome file" a "percorso2/nomefile" (Err.5)
<enzotib> h_boyz, lo fai da terminale?
<h_boyz> Da dolphin
<h_boyz> Da terminale da "non riuscita: Errore di input/output"
<h_boyz> enzotib:Da terminale mi restituisce" non riuscita: Errore di input/output"
<enzotib> errore di I/O in genere significa che il disco è rotto
<h_boyz> enzotib: me lo fa solo con alcuni file, che però se prima vengono compressi e poi spostati, una volta decompressi funzionano perfettamente.
<h_boyz> enzotib: posso risolvere con questo escamotage, ma vorrei capire il problema
<enzotib> h_boyz, quando vengono compressi non dà errore?
<h_boyz> no
<h_boyz> comprimo sul primo hd , sposto il file risultante e decomprimo, tutto funziona
<h_boyz> enzotib: volevo tentare una copia del disco con gddrescue per vedere se sul nuovo disco fa lo stesso ,ma non ho capito se posso copiare tutti i file sul disco o se devo obbligatoriamente creare l'immagine e poi estrarre i file
<enzotib> è strano, perché tanto per copiare, quanto per comprire, il file va letto tutto, e se ci sono errori devono esserci in entrambi i casi
<h_boyz> infatti nella mia ignoranza, non riesco a spiegarmelo, oltretutto succede solo con alcuni file qualce Gb su un totale di 500
<enzotib> h_boyz, che succeda solo con alcuni file è comprensibile, significa che solo alcuni settori del disco sono danneggiati
<h_boyz> enzotib: ultima cosa e poi ti lascio libero, provando con ddrescue, mi dice che non ho i permessi per il file di input,se lo lancio con sudo poi avrò problemi con i file in destinazione
<h_boyz> adesso stò provando con dddrescue, al termine monto il file .img e cerco di estrarre i file, vediamo cosa succede.
<h_boyz> Grazie per ora, quando ha terminato se sei in linea ti ricontatto.
<akis24> sera
<luca__> ho un problema la wifi non va
<luca__> non riesco a risolvere
<luca__> chi mi aiuta per favore
#ubuntu-it 2016-04-11
<boolt> buon giorno a tutti
<valerio_> buongiorno
<valerio_> qualcuno di voi sa se è possibile creare un collegamento a un file di testo da una cartella montata su scrivania di un NAS ??
<maxleo> salve vorrei conoscere i requisiti minimi di sistema per installare edubuntu
<valerio_> risolto creando un file eseguibile .sh, il problema è che se lo piazzo sul desktop e metto esecuzione automatica poi non mi apre gli altri file .txt perche esegue anche quelli, quindi devo fare tasto destro apri con.. per il file txt e doppio click per i file .sh cè un'altra soluzione per eseguire con doppio click i file .sh e aprire con doppio click i file .txt??? grazie
<maxleo36> scusatemi non ho trovato i requisiti minimi per poter installare edubuntu
<gigirock> !requisiti | maxleo36
<ubot-it> maxleo36: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<krabador> maxleo36, https://www.edubuntu.org/documentation/12.04/installation-guide
<krabador> maxleo36, maxleo è parente ?
<valerio_> risolto creando un file eseguibile .sh, il problema è che se lo piazzo sul desktop e metto esecuzione automatica poi non mi apre gli altri file .txt perche esegue anche quelli, quindi devo fare tasto destro apri con.. per il file txt e doppio click per i file .sh cè un'altra soluzione per eseguire con doppio click i file .sh e aprire con doppio click i file .txt??? grazie
<maxleo36> ok grazie
<gigirock> valerio_, mi sa che manca il soggetto... che file .sh ?
<maxleo36> ultima domanda OFFICE 2013 gira su edubuntu?
<krabador> maxleo36, maxleo è parente ?
<gigirock> maxleo, sapevo di office 2007 , ma 2013 non lo so cmq usa libreoffice o openoffice
<valerio_> se creo un file sh con un istruzione come faccio ad aprirlo automaticamente facendo doppio click ? ho provato a mettere su nautilus l'opzione esegui automaticamente file di testo avviabili ma poi non mi apre i file di testo con doppio click
<valerio_> s metto chiedi devo sempre specificare con il mouse apri o esegui :S
<maxleo> ok grazie
<shayla> valerio_, ciao
<shayla> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<shayla> cat tuofile.sh | pastebinit
<shayla> E pasta il risultato
<shayla> (Credo che il canale giusto per la tua richiesta sia #ubuntu-it-chat che sennò poi krabador mi picchia)
<krabador> shayla, il log è per la consultazione delle problematiche del sistema
<krabador> semplicemente .
<shayla> krabador, ho scritto in modo che potevi dirmi se è corretto che per questa richiesta il canale giusto è #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> shayla, indirettamente ti ho risposto di si  ;)
<valerio_> se creo un file sh con un istruzione come faccio ad aprirlo automaticamente facendo doppio click ? ho provato a mettere su nautilus l'opzione esegui automaticamente file di testo avviabili ma poi non mi apre i file di testo con doppio click
<valerio_> s metto chiedi devo sempre specificare con il mouse apri o esegui :S
<krabador> !chat | valerio_
<ubot-it> valerio_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest48748> buon pomeriggio
<Guest48748> ho un problema quando vado nelle email le vedo tutte in inglese come mai
<krabador> Guest48748, perchè magari lo sono
<krabador> !chat | Guest48748
<ubot-it> Guest48748: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest48748> capito
<Guest48748> e per levare la sessione ospite quale codice devo usare
<gigirock> Guest48748, perche' la vuoi levare ?
<Guest48748> perchè nn mi serve
<Guest48748> quale comando devo fare per levarlo
<Guest48748> perfavore
<checco> ciao a tutti....un info
<checco> e possibile installare kubuntu sopra ubuntu , senza cancellare i dati?
<checco> perche ho una partizione in 14.04 che non uso piu in quanto ne uso un altra 15.10 abitualmente e vorrei provare kubuntu pero senza cancellare vecchi dati
<mike00> non credo, ma non so
<Mr_Pan> checco, sulla 14.04 vuoi avere kubuntu  ?
<checco> si Mr pan
<Mr_Pan> checco, ma la 14.04 si avvia ? perchè potresti aggiornare da li una volta avviata
<checco> si si si avvia
<checco> ma volevo usarla con kubuntu
<Mr_Pan> checco, e allora la cosa più semplice, senza perdere dati (ma una copia ci vuole sempre), è aviare la 14.04
<Mr_Pan> checco, e dal gestore pacchetti installi il metapacchetto kubuntu-desktop
<checco> da ubuntu software center?
<Mr_Pan> checco, al riavvio avrai al login la possibilità di selezionare il nuovo ambiente grafico
<Mr_Pan> checco, si o synaptic
<checco> a ecco capito,,,è piu semplice di quello che pensavo
<checco> poi un altra cosa ,,,, che non centra nulla con questo,, ho convinto una amica a mettersi ubuntu
<Mr_Pan> checco, questa soluzione non elimina l'ambiente grafico esistente, ne installa uno nuovo che puoi selezionare
<checco> si si ,, mi va bene comunque
<Mr_Pan> ok
<checco> questa amica , riesce a creare dischi di avvio solo i 32 bit
<checco> nonostante il suo pc supporta il 64, non è che essendo con una distro in 32 non gliela fa fare?
<Mr_Pan> checco, che significa? non masterizza le iso 64 bit? e cosa utilizza  ?
<checco> iso 64 , su penna usb,,,
<checco> utilizza disto mi sembra kalilinux o ubuntu a 32 bit,,, non riesce da nessuna delle distro ,,,
<checco> sempre con creatore di dischi di avvio ,,,e ha provato anche con unetbootin
<Mr_Pan> !iso | checco
<ubot-it> checco: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<checco> grazie Mr Pan
<amabuntu> salve a tutti, ho da poco installato la versione 16.04 ma non sento l'audio
<amabuntu> http://pastebin.com/Ra0xTfrZ
<Mr_Pan> amabuntu, la 16.04 è in Beta...
<Mr_Pan> amabuntu, non è stata ancora ufficialmente rilasciata
<Mr_Pan> !beta
<ubot-it> se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<amabuntu> @ubot-it ok grazie
<krabador> quando passa in gamma....
<NOSTRO> Buonasera ragazzi
<NOSTRO> avrei bisogno di supporto
<Mr_Pan> !chiedere | NOSTRO
<ubot-it> NOSTRO: Non chiedere di chiedere, chiedi e basta!
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi | NOSTRO
<ubot-it> NOSTRO: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<NOSTRO> ho un problema con ubuntu.. dopo averlo installato in dual boot, mi sono accorto che mancano molte icone, e che il tasto di arresto non è presente sul desktop.. inoltre da ieri, all'accensione del pc, non mi appare neanchepiù la schermata per selezionare il sistema operativo, ma si apre direttamente ubuntu.. mi servirebbe però aiuto in particolare
<NOSTRO> per i primi due casi
<NOSTRO> Mr_Pan
<NOSTRO> qualche suggerimento
<NOSTRO> ??
<gigirock> NOSTRO, 6 sicuro che all'avvio non scegli "guest session " ?
<NOSTRO> sicuro
<NOSTRO> ragazzi nessuno mi può aiutare??
<NOSTRO> cristian_c
<NOSTRO> cristian__c
<NOSTRO> aiutami tu per favore
<cristian__c> !aiuto | NOSTRO
<ubot-it> NOSTRO: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<NOSTRO> ho un problema con ubuntu.. dopo averlo installato in dual boot, mi sono accorto che mancano molte icone, e che il tasto di arresto non è presente sul desktop.. inoltre da ieri, all'accensione del pc, non mi appare neanchepiù la schermata per selezionare il sistema operativo, ma si apre direttamente ubuntu.. mi servirebbe però aiuto in particolare
<NOSTRO> per i primi due casi
<NOSTRO> cristian__c
<Gianluca> buon pomeriggio
<NOSTRO> ciao
<Guest53856> come mai ho istallato p7zip e nn lo vedo
<cristian__c> NOSTRO: incolla su pastebin la parte del log
<cristian__c> !paste | NOSTRO
<ubot-it> NOSTRO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian__c> NOSTRO: hai riscontrato il problema poco fa?
<cristian__c> !info p7zip
<ubot-it> p7zip (source: p7zip): 7z file archiver with high compression ratio. In component universe, is optional. Version 9.20.1~dfsg.1-4.2 (wily), package size 314 kB, installed size 991 kB
<Guest53856> si
<NOSTRO> perdonami ma sono inesperto.. dove lo trovo il log?? cristian__c
<cristian__c> Guest53856: e dove l'hai cercato?
<cristian__c> NOSTRO: /var/log/syslog
<Guest53856> su ubuntu softwer center
<cristian__c> NOSTRO: ma puoi tranquillamente rispondere anche all'altra domanda
<Guest53856> da li lo scaricato
<Guest53856> ma nn lo vedo per usarlo
<cristian__c> Guest53856: e dove l'hai cercato (dopo averlo installato)?
<Guest53856> nn me lo cerca crtistan
<cristian__c> Guest53856: il classico gestore d'archivi non va bene?
<NOSTRO> cristian__c perdonami non avevo letto.. comunque no, il problema lo riscontro da qundo ho ubuntu installato
<cristian__c> !italiano | Guest53856
<ubot-it> Guest53856: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<Guest53856> si ma a me mi serve per zippare i file rar cristian
<cristian__c> NOSTRO: ti ho fatto una domanda precisa
<cristian__c> NOSTRO: hai riscontrato il problema poco fa?
<NOSTRO> no
<NOSTRO> cristian__c
<cristian__c> Guest53856: e non puoi farlo col gestore d'archivi?
<cristian__c> NOSTRO: quindi ora funziona tutto bene?
<Guest53856> e come si fa cristian
<NOSTRO> no
<cristian__c> Guest53856: esattamente, nello stesso modo in cui crei un qualunque altro tipo di archivio compresso
<NOSTRO> ora non funziona cristian__c proprio per questo sto chiedendo
<cristian__c> NOSTRO: e quindi l'hai riscontrato anche poco fa?
<NOSTRO> si
<NOSTRO> cristian__c
<Guest53856> ok cristian
<cristian__c> NOSTRO: bene, quando hai acceso o riavviato il pc?
<NOSTRO> alle 5 e 15 circa cristian_c
<cristian__c> Guest53856: il pacchetto rar è installato?
<Guest53856> no
<cristian__c> NOSTRO: ok, apri il file syslog e incolla l'ultima parte del fil
<cristian__c> file
<cristian__c> NOSTRO: che arrivi almeno alle 5:10-5:15
<cristian__c> NOSTRO: poi incolla quel pezzo di file su pastebin,
<cristian__c> NOSTRO: in questo modo non dovrai incollare tutto il fil,
<cristian__c> tutto il file , ma solo la parte che interessa
<Guest53856> crisitan allora per levare sessione ospite come devo fare
<cristian__c> Guest53856: sudo apt-get install rar | pasteb8
<cristian__c> Guest53856: sudo apt-get install rar | pastebinit
<cristian__c> Guest53856: ma sei lupetto?
<cristian__c> andrea/lupetto
<Guest53856> no
<Guest53856> io mi chiamo con questo nome
<cristian__c> Guest53856: ?
<Guest53856> si
<cristian__c> è il tuo nome?
<Guest53856> Gianluca
<cristian__c> Guest53856: ieri l'utente aveva il tuo stesso ip
<Guest53856> si ma ero io
<NOSTRO> cristian__c
<NOSTRO> ho fatto
<cristian__c> O.o
<cristian__c> Guest53856: sudo apt-get install rar | pastebinit
<cristian__c> NOSTRO: bene, posta il link al paste
<Guest53856> copio tutto come sta cristian
<cristian__c> l'indirizzo della pagina che si è generata premendo paste nel sito pastebin
<cristian__c> Guest53856: il comando? Sì
<Guest53856> dice che nn e istallato
<cristian__c> Guest53856: ok, intanto, digita;: sudo apt-get install -y pastebinit
<NOSTRO> cristian__c mi esce questo http://prntscr.com/aqy7ma
<cristian__c> Guest53856: poi digita: sudo apt-get install -y rar | pastebinit
<cristian__c> NOSTRO: non c'entra assolutamente niente con quello di cui si è parlato ora
<NOSTRO> lo so
<Guest53856> copiato cristian
<NOSTRO> ho copiato sul paste paste cristian__C
<NOSTRO> cristian__c
<NOSTRO> cristian_c
<NOSTRO> ma mi esce quello che hai visto ti
<NOSTRO> tu
<cristian_c> NOSTRO: quella è una foto della pagina del wiki
<cristian_c> non c'entra niente col problema
<Guest53856> fatto il codando mi da questo
<Guest53856> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15761658/
<Guest53856> cristian
<NOSTRO> cristian_c dunque che devo fare??
<cristian_c> NOSTRO: tu cs'hai fatto esattamente?
<cristian_c> *cos'hai
<NOSTRO> quello che hai detto tu
<NOSTRO> ho copiato l'ultima parte dell'editor
<Guest53856> cristian mi ha dato questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/15761658/
<cristian_c> Guest53856: ha installato il pacchetto rar
<cristian_c> hai
<NOSTRO> e l'ho incollata su pastebin
<NOSTRO> dopo di che, ho prmuto paste
<NOSTRO> cristian_c
<Guest53856> adesso dove trovo il pacchetto rar
<cristian_c> Guest53856: se ora apri il gestore d'archivi, dovresti gestire questo formato, nella creazione di un archivio rar
<cristian_c> Guest53856: leggi ciò che ho scritto
<cristian_c> NOSTRO: e quando pensi di postare il link al tuo paste?
<Guest53856> e dove lo trovo il gestore d' archivi che e la prima volta che uso ubuntu
<cristian_c> Guest53856: hai unity con la classica barra a sinistra?
<NOSTRO> in che senso postare il link al paste.. perdonami cristian_c
<cristian_c> NOSTRO: hai detto di aver incollato il pezzo di file su pastebin e di aver premuto paste
<Guest53856> e come devo scrive perpiacere
<cristian_c> NOSTRO: è apparsa una nuova pagina su pastebin con il contenuto che hai incollato?
<cristian_c> Guest53856: ti ho fatto una domanda
<Guest53856> no dove la vedo questa barra unity
<Guest53856> cristian
<Guest53856> che io da due giorni ho ubunt
<cristian_c> Guest53856: digita: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<Guest53856> dove lo digito su terminale
<NOSTRO> http://prntscr.com/aqycbe cristian_c arrivato qui chedevo fare??
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> NOSTRO: bravo
<cristian_c> NOSTRO: ma non hai premuto 'paste'
<cristian_c> NOSTRO> dopo di che, ho prmuto paste <- non l'hai fatto
<Guest53856> copiato ma niente da cristian
<cristian_c> Guest53856: il comando non restituisce niente?
<Guest53856> no
<NOSTRO> no cristian_c paste lo avevo fatto, solo che mi era uscito tutto quel coso li
<cristian_c> Guest53856: se usi una qualunque *buntu, non è possibile
<cristian_c> restituisce sempre qualcosa
<Guest53856> io uso la versione 15.10
<cristian_c> !image | Guest53856
<ubot-it> Guest53856: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Guest53856> ma nn da niente
<cristian_c> NOSTRO: deve uscire, appunto
<NOSTRO> cristian_c l'ho rifato, ma mi è riuscito di nuovo, ciò che ho copiato
<NOSTRO> cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> NOSTRO: e nella nuova pagina che ti appare, devi prelevare l'indirizzo web
<Guest53856> $DESKTOP_SESSION  copio
<cristian_c> Guest53856: eh, no
<NOSTRO> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15761893/ cristian_c
<cristian_c> Guest53856: ti ho dato un altro comando
<cristian_c> Guest53856: digita: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<cristian_c> NOSTRO: vedi che quando vuoi ce la fai?
<Guest53856> ma ho copiato ho fatto inivio ma niente da
<cristian_c> Guest53856: che cosa hai incollato nel terminale?
<Guest53856> questo echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<Guest53856> cristian
<NOSTRO> cristian_c ora che faccio
<cristian_c> NOSTRO: mi devi dare il tempo di leggere il log di boot, che hai postato
<cristian_c> Guest53856: appunto
<cristian_c> !image | Guest53856
<ubot-it> Guest53856: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Guest53856> ma ho fatt invio e nn mi da niente
<Guest53856> cristian
<NOSTRO> cristian_c ok
<cristian_c> Guest53856: vediamo la schermata
<cristian_c> così capiamo anche il tipo di desjtop
<cristian_c> desktop
<Guest53856> si ma nn mi fa fare stamp come faccio a farlo cristian
<cristian_c> Guest53856:  è un portatile?
<Guest53856> si
<cristian_c> Guest53856: il tasto stamp necessita della pressione contemporanea del tasto fn?
<cristian_c> NOSTRO: ok, ho letto il log
<NOSTRO> cristian_c che mi sai dire?
<cristian_c> NOSTRO: ripostami il problema, che ho perso la tua richiesta iniziale
<Guest53856> cristian ora te lo mando
<cristian_c> Guest53856: perfetto
<NOSTRO> non sono presenti molte icone, mi manca il tasto di arresto sistema, e infine all'avvio del pc in dual boot, ubuntu si avvia automaticamente senza darmi possibilità di scelta cristian_c
<Guest53856> http://i.imgur.com/6zPpoC5.png
<Guest53856> cristian
<cristian_c> NOSTRO: ok, ora ricordo
<cristian_c> NOSTRO: beh, il terzo problema non è legato ai primi dye
<cristian_c> due
<cristian_c> NOSTRO: puoi postare una schermata di Aspetto (che apri da impostazioni sistema)?
<NOSTRO> cristian_c
<cristian_c> Guest53856: e sta schermata grigia cos'è?
<cristian_c> O.o
<Guest53856> ora te la rimando
<NOSTRO> http://prntscr.com/aqycbe
<NOSTRO> cristian_c
<cristian_c> NOSTRO: non ti ho chiesto di mandare la schermats
<Guest53856> http://i.imgur.com/8GWJN5j.png
<cristian_c> la schermata del sito pastebin
<Guest53856> eccola cristian
<cristian_c> Guest53856: hai detto che non usciva nulla
<cristian_c> dal comando
<cristian_c> e questo non è vero
<Guest53856> scusa
<cristian_c> come si può vedere dalla schermata
<NOSTRO> cristian_c non era una schermata di aspetto??
<Guest53856> adesso cristian cosa devo fare
<cristian_c> NOSTRO: hai mandato la schermata del browser, che non c'entra niente
<cristian_c> NOSTRO: apri impostazioni di sistema, seleziona aspetto, e della nuova finestra manda la schermata
<cristian_c> Guest53856: il comando restituisce 'ubuntu', stai usando unity
<cristian_c> Guest53856: e nella schermata è visibile anche la barra a sinistra di unity
<cristian_c> Guest53856: fai clic sull'icona in alto a sinistra
<cristian_c> Guest53856: ti si aprirà la dash di ricerca
<NOSTRO> cristian_c http://prntscr.com/aqynnh
<cristian_c> NOSTRO: molto bene
<Guest53856> cerca nel cpmpiuter online devi cliccare
<Guest53856> e cosa scrivo
<Guest53856> cristian
<cristian_c> NOSTRO: hai il tema 'alto contrasto', sicuro di non aver installato qualche tema di icone?
<cristian_c> Guest53856: prova con : archivio
<cristian_c> o zip
<cristian_c> vedi cosa esce
<Guest53856> getoni archivio trova
<cristian_c> ?
<Guest53856> gestione archivi trova
<cristian_c> prova
<NOSTRO> nono
<cristian_c> ad aprire il programma
<Guest53856> aperto adesso
<NOSTRO> non ho installato nessun tema cristian_c
<cristian_c> NOSTRO: contrasto elevato l'hai comunque selezionato tu?
<NOSTRO> yes cristian_c
<Guest53856> cristian e aperto
<cristian_c> NOSTRO: ok
<cristian_c> NOSTRO: sei in dual boot con windows 10?
<Guest53856> gestione archivio
<NOSTRO> yes cristian_c
<cristian_c> Guest53856: bene, se è come sembra, puoi creare un archivio rar, tramite questo programma
<cristian_c> grafico
<cristian_c> NOSTRO: intanto hai detto che parte sempre ubuntu
<Guest53856> ti faccio lo stamp e vedi
<NOSTRO> si
<cristian_c> NOSTRO: che cosa accade all'accensione? Il grub appare?
<NOSTRO> ma lo fa da oggi questo.. se per grub intendi il menu.. no non appare cristian_c
<cristian_c> 'lo fa da oggi'
<cristian_c> NOSTRO: e ieri appariva il grub?
<NOSTRO> si cristian_c
<Guest53856> http://i.imgur.com/FtTmRlX.png
<Guest53856> ecco lo stamp
<Guest53856> cristian
<cristian_c> Guest53856: hai il programma a tutto schermo, invece che in finestra
<Guest53856> e come mai
<cristian_c> Guest53856: fai clic sull'icona '+'
<cristian_c> quella accanto ad 'estrai'
<Guest53856> si ma nn mi fa cliccare
<Guest53856> il +
<cristian_c> NOSTRO: non è possibile che dall'oggi al mattino, scompaia il grub senza motivo
<cristian_c> NOSTRO: quand'è l'ultima volta che hai avuto accesso a windows?
<NOSTRO> ieri sera
<NOSTRO> cristian_c
<cristian_c> Guest53856: chiudi il programma
<Guest53856> chiuso
<cristian_c> NOSTRO: e l'hai chiuso correttamente?
<cristian_c> NOSTRO: intendo windows
<NOSTRO> si cristian_c
<cristian_c> Guest53856: in un terminale, digita: file-roller
<Guest53856> digitato
<cristian_c> NOSTRO: apri un terminale
<cristian_c> Guest53856: che esce?
<Guest53856> si e aperto gestione archivi
<NOSTRO> ok fatto cristian_c
<cristian_c> Guest53856: e a
<cristian_c> Guest53856: e sul terminale, che c'è scritto?
<cristian_c> NOSTRO: digita: cat /etc/default/grub | pastebinit
<Guest53856> faccio stamp
<cristian_c> Guest53856: sì
<NOSTRO> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15762875/ cristian_c
<Guest53856> ecco lo stamp http://i.imgur.com/AoLnZbj.png
<Guest53856> crist
<Guest53856> cristian
<cristian_c> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<cristian_c> Guest53856: non escono errori
<Guest53856> no
<cristian_c> mmmmmmm
<Guest53856> cristian
<Guest53856> nn esce errori
<Guest53856> cristian
<NOSTRO> cristian_c
<cristian_c> NOSTRO: ho visto il file
<cristian_c> che sembra a posto
<Guest53856> cristian nn escono errori
<cristian_c> Guest53856: sì, ho visto
<Guest53856> adesso cosa devo fare
<cristian_c> Guest53856: la cosa è veramente strana, per il momento pupi ovviare al problema, tramite riga di comando
<cristian_c> Guest53856: crei il rar da riga di comando
<Guest53856> e come mai da li nn posso fare
<cristian_c> NOSTRO: digita: dpkg -l | grep grub | pastebinit
<cristian_c> Guest53856: è quello che stavo cercando di capire
<NOSTRO> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15763092/ cristian_c
<Guest53856> se io sciaccio file nuovo archio mi apre una pagina
<Guest53856> come questa
<cristian_c> NOSTRO: è un pc con uefi?
<cristian_c> NOSTRO: con quale os è stato venduto il pc?
<NOSTRO> yes cristian_c
<cristian_c> Guest53856: ahhh, bene, quello
<cristian_c> Guest53856: mi riferivo a quello, prima
<Guest53856> http://i.imgur.com/FbQudDQ.png
<Guest53856> ecco lo stamp
<NOSTRO> l'os non lo ricordo
<NOSTRO> dove lo vedo
<cristian_c> Guest53856: ti consente di creare un nuovo archivio, a cui dai un nome, e scegli l'estensione rar
<NOSTRO> cristian_c
<cristian_c> Guest53856: una volta creato, ci butti dentro w
<cristian_c> Guest53856: una volta creato, ci butti dentro quello che vuoi, nell'archivio
<cristian_c> NOSTRO: è stato venduto con windpws 10?
<Guest53856> ok e per scompattare un rar con quale programma serve
<NOSTRO> no con 8 cristian_c
<cristian_c> Guest53856: intanto, hai fatto clic sul menù a destra, cambia 'tar.gz' con 'rar'
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> NOSTRO: ok, ma allora il pc dovrebbe essere uefi
<cristian_c> NOSTRO: e tu stranamente non hai grub efi
<akis24> NOSTRO:  o reinstalli in uefi mode o usi boot-repair   altrimenti scordi di avviare entrambi i sistemi operativi  e ti era stato detto gia'
<cristian_c> NOSTRO: entra nel bios, e vedi se hai attivato la modalità legacy/csm oppure uefi
<Guest53856> ok cambiato con rar
<cristian_c> Guest53856: scegli il nome e fai clic su 'crea'
<Guest53856> ok
<cristian_c> Guest53856: per scompattare un rar, invece ti serve il pacchetto unrar
<cristian_c> Guest53856: sudo apt-get install -y unrar | pastebinit
<akis24> NOSTRO: quale sistema si avvia al momento  ?
<Guest53856> fatto cristian mi ha dato sto link
<Guest53856> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15763241/
<cristian_c> unrar è già alla versione più recente.
<cristian_c> Guest53856: l'avevi già installato
<Guest53856> e dove la trovo la icona cristian
<newrcn> eccoci
<newrcn> ragazzi un'info
<newrcn> sto usando libreoffice calc
<Guest53856> di unrar
<newrcn> con excel hanno usato arial a me apre con un altro font predefinito
<cristian_c> Guest53856: non c'è un'icona per tutto, non è un programma
<newrcn> e devo ogni volta cambiarlo e redimensionare le celle
<newrcn> avete qualche soluzione ???
<cristian_c> Guest53856: semplicemente, potrai aprire i file .rar con il gestore di archivi di cui prima, se il pacchetto unrar è installato
<akis24> newrcn:  solitamente dalle opzioni hai la possibilita' di impostare le dimensioni del foglio ma poi devi salvare il foglio con calc  ovviamente
<Guest53856> ok
<Guest53856> e per levare sesione ospite
<newrcn> diciamo che mi hanno mandato svariati documenti da excel, non posso dire automaticamente aprili usando arial ???
<newrcn> sono tutti un po scombinati
<NOSTRO> ubuntu
<newrcn> e ogni volta che ne apro uno devo risistemare le righe, il testo, ecc....
<newrcn> :S
<NOSTRO> cristian_c
<akis24> newrcn:  se installi i font microsoft magari  si
<newrcn> !paga
<ubot-it> se il supporto volontario non ti è stato di aiuto sappi che Canonical, casamadre ubuntu, offre un servizio h24 di assistenza a pagamento: http://www.ubuntu.com/management , siamo sicuri che potrai avere tutto l'aiuto tecnico necessario, offrendo inoltre sostentamento ad Ubuntu!
<newrcn> come li installo ?
<newrcn> diciamo che io ho ARIAL, ma come si installano i font microsoft ?
<cristian_c> NOSTRO: hai controllato nel bios?
<Guest53856> cristian quale comando devo fare per levare sessione ospite
<cristian_c> come ti è stato detto
<cristian_c> Guest53856: levare da dove?
<Guest53856> quando accendo il pc
<akis24> newrcn:  da terminale  sudo apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<newrcn> grazie akis ora provo e vi faccio sapere
<Guest53856> trovo gianluca e metto la password e poi trovo anche sessione ospite
<NOSTRO> no
<Mr_Pan> Guest53856, lo hai chiesto a ripetizione e ti è già stato detto svariate volte
<NOSTRO> cristian_c
<cristian_c> newrcn: occhio, che a un certo punto, quando ti verrà chiesta la licenza, dovrai premere il tasto tab
<cristian_c> *di accettare la licenza
<newrcn> dice che sono gia installati :S
<Guest53856> scusami mr pan
<Guest53856> cristian scusami
<Guest53856> se ho scritto troppe volte
<akis24> newrcn:  prova a seguire qui  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4102431
<cristian_c> Guest53856: sessione ospite non è un problema
<Guest53856> ok la lascio
<newrcn> i caratteri li ho all'interno di libre calc
<cristian_c> Guest53856: l'utente ospite ha un campo d'azione veramente limitato, che potresti ukteriormente restringere
<newrcn> il fatto è che appena apro il documento xls di excel non mi da i font scelti con testo e colonne ordinate...
<Guest53856> ok
<cristian_c> Guest53856: alla fine è un discorso di permessi, l'utente ospite lo puoi avviare solo dal tuo pc, e non può accedere o modificare tutta una serie di file
<Guest53856> ok capito cristian
<cristian_c> Guest53856: inoltre l'utente ospite non ha accesso alla home del tuo utwnte
<cristian_c> utente
<Guest53856> ok
<cristian_c> Guest53856: quindi, se hai ulteriori preoccupazioni, è tutto risolvibile
<cristian_c> .
<newrcn> ragazzi possibile che non cè modo di sostituire il pacchetto office di windows con ubuntu ?
<newrcn> devo virtualizzare per forza :S
<cristian_c> newrcn: office è sviluppato da microsoft
<cristian_c> che non riladcia versioni personalizzate di office per linux
<cristian_c> quindi o usi l'alternativa linux, o vm, o dual boot
<cristian_c> oppure office online, tramite webapp
<newrcn> capito....
<Guest53856> grz per l' aiuto
<newrcn> grazie cristian...
<cristian_c> newrcn: non ho capito il tuo problema con libreoffice
<newrcn> se apro file proveniente da excel mi ritrovo con i caratteri fuori dai bordi perche troppo grandi, colonne non ridimensionate nella maniera corretta
<newrcn> ed è scomodissimo lavorare così
<cristian_c> newrcn: quindi il problema non è il font arial
<Guest53856> cristian e per istallare crome come devo fare
<cristian_c> Guest53856: è un pc a 64 bit?
<Guest53856> no a 32bit
<cristian_c> Guest53856: allora, installa chromium br0wser
<newrcn> diciamo i file su cui dovrei lavorare sono salvati con font arial ma a me li apre calibri
<newrcn> e devo cambiare font, grandezza del testo e delle colonne ogni volta
<cristian_c> Guest53856: che è chrome senza i codec e le parti proprietarie di chrome
<cristian_c> ma è tendenzialmente identico
<Guest53856> e il codice cristian dove lo trovo
<cristian_c> Guest53856: sudo apt-get install -y chromium-browser
<cristian_c> newrcn: allora, quindi, anche se hai arial nella lista dei font, i file mandati con arial non vengono aperti automticamente con arial?
<cristian_c> newrcn: e non si conservano neanche dimensione del font?
<Guest53856> lo sto istallando cristian
<cristian_c> *conserva
<Guest53856> istallato adesso
<cristian_c> Guest53856: chrome ha rimosso il supporto ai sistemi a 32 bit
<cristian_c> quindi o chromium, o un altro browser, puoi installare
<Guest53856> ok
<Guest53856> ma e usito questo Configurazione di chromium-browser (49.0.2623.108-0ubuntu0.15.10.1.1223)...
<Guest53856> Configurazione di chromium-browser-l10n (49.0.2623.108-0ubuntu0.15.10.1.1223)...
<Guest53856> e ha finito
<cristian_c> va bene
<newrcn> esatto
<cristian_c> Guest53856: puoi aprire il browser se ha finito
<Guest53856> ok
<newrcn> cristian_c, i file sono escel versione 2007
<cristian_c> newrcn: tendenzialmente, sembra un problema di libreoffice, o di supporto agli .xls
<Guest53856> grz e scusa per il disturbo e grz per la mano che mi hai dato
<Guest53856> cristian
<cristian_c> newrcn: ma come hai insfall
<Guest53856> e buona serata a tutti
<cristian_c> newrcn: ma come hai installato libreoffice?
<cristian_c> NOSTRO: controlla il bios, come ti è stato detto
<valen> ho due hd sata in uno win7 e in uno ubuntu, installazioni separate. come faccio ad installare il dual boot?
<cristian_c> valen: teoricamente sei già in dual boot
<cristian_c> valen: basta che grub veda entrambi i sistemi
<cristian_c> per poterli selezionare all'avvio
<valen> se colleo entrambi gli hard disk parte sempre e solo windows
<cristian_c> valen: hai bios uefi?
<valen> si
<cristian_c> valen: hai disattivato 'avvio rapido' da windows?
<valen> dove devo farlo?
<FedeFx> ho un problema!Io utilizzo lubuntu installato su un mio vecchio notebook il problema è che disistnallando un programma ho cancellato dei file del sistema di lubuntu e ora all avvio non parte qualcuno conosce un modo per sbloccarlo senza rinstallare tutto da capo perfavore aiutatemi D:
<krabador> !ripristino | FedeFx
<ubot-it> FedeFx: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<FedeFx> ok ma anche se il sistema non si accende intendo lubuntu va bene uguale
<krabador> segui, con lubuntu, la stessa procedura
<FedeFx> ok
<krabador> se non si accende per un problema fisico del notebook/netbook , è un altro discorso
<sclero> raga!!!!
<krabador> !ciao | sclero
<ubot-it> sclero: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<sclero> coem azzo si esce da sto ubuntu__
<FedeFx> krabador si ma se io ho due sistemi operativi va bene uguale
<sclero> ho il cd di prova ,...non ci caspisco na favaaaa\
<FedeFx> sclero quanti anni hai.-.
<krabador> sclero, inizia col parlare in italiano
<sclero> mi scuso
<sclero> 32 anni
<sclero> comandi!
<sclero> ..iniziato
<sclero> >(
<krabador> sclero, come hai fatto "il cd di prova" ?
<sclero> masterizzato la iso.....  avviato il pc
<krabador> FedeFx, quanti e quali sistemi hai in questo pc?
<krabador> sclero, come hai fatto "il cd di prova" ?
<FedeFx> lubuntu e windows 7
<krabador> sclero, non hai risposto
<sclero> a cosa devo rispondere_
<krabador> sclero, a 32 anni, sai leggere <krabador> sclero, come hai fatto "il cd di prova" ?  , mandatati 2 volte ?
<sclero> ah ok scusa.....win 7 e  ubunto in prova
<sclero> insegnami te a leggere
<krabador> ok sclero , torna quando sei piu' concentrato ;)
<sclero> fottetevi stronzi!!
<FedeFx> ma che cazz hahah
<FedeFx> cmq kraba anche cn due sistemi operativi va bene
<krabador> FedeFx, con piu' dettagli di quello che hai fatto, si potrebbe delineare una soluzione diversa
<FedeFx> kraba non so come farti a spiegare mo ti spiego cosa ho combinato, allora volevo far diventare lubuntu simile al mac installando cairo-dock soltanto che lho disintallato perchè mi "buggava" il so e allora visto che non si disntallava bene il cairo ho copiato una stringa di codici trovata in rete che diceva come disinstallara la cairo fatto questo è
<FedeFx>  successo quello che è successo
<FedeFx> più o meno e andata cosi
<krabador> "ho copiato una stringa di codici trovata in rete" ---> da inesperto, fidati solo della documentazione ufficiale, e delle risorse ufficiali di supporto come quella.Quantomeno se ti interessa usare questo sistema
<FedeFx> è si  chissa cosa ho copiato che ingenuo che sono stato...
<krabador> in questo caso ripristina, seguendo tranquillamente la guida di ripristino, oppure facendo partire l'installazione, scegliendo la voce "altro" , alla richiesta di dove installare, e segnalando la partizione dove è presente lubuntu, a mano .
<FedeFx> ok mi metto subito all opera e spero che vada a buon fine.
<krabador> FedeFx, non si puo' fare troppo , quando i prerequisiti sono "<FedeFx> non ricordo il nome del software perchè sto scrivendo questo post a distanza di 1 mese"
<mike00> ciao, se ho un problema nel caricare il codice di un'app su launchpad posso chiedere qui?
<mike00> oppure è meglio chiedere in un canale più specifico (touch, app-devel, non so...)?
<mike00> va beh oh, non risponde nessuno. stacco :(
<Kerly> Ciao a tutti! Ho un fastidioso problema che si ripresenta ogni qualvolta istallo qualche aggiornamento...ho un aspire E 11 portatile...
<Kerly> L'errore che mi presenta all'avvio è: checking media [fail]
<Kerly> Dopodiché si riavvia automaticamente...e così all"infinito...monto Ubuntu 14...qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi? Grazie
<teo-blu> buonasera
<krabador> teo-blu dipiiiinto di bluu
<krabador> !ciao | teo-blu
<ubot-it> teo-blu: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<teo-blu> :) ho scaricato il pacchetto
<teo-blu> però non so come installarlo direttamente da windows 7
<krabador> teo-blu, "il pacchetto"
<krabador> cosa hai scaricato di preciso ?
<teo-blu> ubuntu-14.04.4-desktop-amd64
<krabador> bene, allora devi fare un supporto di installazione
<krabador> o usb, o dvd
<krabador> !usbwin | teo-blu
<ubot-it> teo-blu: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> !iso | teo-blu
<ubot-it> teo-blu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> come descritto dai link
<teo-blu> ora provo, grazie
<krabador> !installazione | teo-blu
<ubot-it> teo-blu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<nandos72> ciao sono nuovo con ubuntu, ho dimenticato la password e non so come accedere al pc
<Guest48717> dai ti prego aiutamiciciao
#ubuntu-it 2016-04-12
<shared-mind88> ciao, mi sono registrato con errore, ho sbagliato username e non mi fa più inserire indirizzo email per creare poi pagina personale
<shared-mind88> qualcuno potrebbe dirmi come posso recuperare?
<shared-mind88> ho scritto sulla pagina di google plus, attendo risposta lì
<shared-mind88> Ciao!
<gioele> ciao a tutti vorrei installare ubuntu dentro il mio asus eepc 1001px però sto avendo problemi all'avvio, in termini di boot
<gioele> buongiorno vorrei una aiuto per installare ubuntu dentro  il mio asus eepc 1001px
<gioele> grazie
<akis24> !installazione | gioele
<ubot-it> gioele: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<gioele> nessuno dei link che mi hai mandato funziona
<akis24> gioele: forse non funzionano a te ma a me si  comunque vedi anche qui  http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/30032/quale-versione-ubuntu-su-netbook-asus-eee-pc-1001px
<telodoioilnick> ma quale versione di Ubuntu su netbook..
<telodoioilnick> i pc della NASA
<spein> salve
<shayla> salve spein
<giorgio2606> buongiorno, ho bisogno di aiuto per capire come produrre la usb per provare ubuntu senza installarlo..
<krabador> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<giorgio2606> non serve sapere che sistema operativo uso?
<krabador> beh, se non sei in condizione di usare questo software, si .
<giorgio2606> e' la prima volta che faccio sta cosa e trovo info poco chiare.. nel sito di ubuntu dice che il file di ubuntu deve essere passato nella usb key e bisogna selezionare l'immagine ISO desiderata.. ma io non so di cosa parla.. ho seguito le istruzioni per scaricare il file ISO e non ce n'e' neanche uno che si riferisca a ubuntu 15.10.. max arriva al 1
<giorgio2606> 5.04..
<giorgio2606> ho trovato un tutorial su youtube. grazie lo stesso :)
<gango> ciao a tutti.ho installato ubuntu sul mio portatile ma quando cerco di aprire un film mi dice che mancano i plugin
<gango> dove posso trovarli?
<gango> premetto che su questo pc non ho la connessione a internet
<pydave6367> Ciao. Sono inglese e cercando di imparare l'italiano. Qualcuno può suggerire eventuali altri canali IRC italiano IT basati su attivi? Grazie mille!
<Carlin0> !chat | pydave6367
<ubot-it> pydave6367: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pydave6367> Carlin0: Grazie!
<sergios> salve a tutti, sto per fare una nuova installazione (ubuntu mate) sul netbook con dualboot dove andrei a sostituire lubuntu. ci sono particolari istruzoni da seguire per evitare problemi col grub o posso direttamente installare "sopra" lubuntu?
<sergios> scusate devo scappare!
<Igor2909> ce qualcuno che mi puo aiutare
<Igor2909> mi è partito completamente windows su un pc
<Igor2909> come posso installare ubuntu su quel pc?
<Igor2909> ce qualcuno?
<Igor2909> mi è partito completamente windows su un pc
<Igor2909> come posso installare ubuntu su quel pc?
<alevipri> !search installazione
<ubot-it> Found: truecry*, alternate, minimale, cairo, ripristino, truecrypt, eciadsl, kde4, compiz, skype
<alevipri> !search installare
<ubot-it> Found: font, eeepc, ppa-purge, fonts, pastebinit, alternate, java64*, kpackage, beryl*, mac
<mike00> fai una live usb
<alevipri> !search liveusb
<ubot-it> None found
<alevipri> !search ubuntu
<ubot-it> Found: stampanti, ubuntuone, caffe-#ubuntu-it-ops, gr, ciao, no<probleminoti>, ciao-#ubuntu-it-promo, webchat, alien, schweiz
<Mr_Pan> alevipri, che stai facendo  ?  provi coamdni  a caso ?
<mike00> e poi fai il boot su quel pc da usb con la chiavetta inserita, naturalmente
<Mr_Pan> ahia
<alevipri> Mr_Pan più o meno
<Mr_Pan> alevipri, non penso proprio
<mike00> !chat | alevipri
<ubot-it> alevipri: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Carlin0> !usbwin | orrigian
<ubot-it> orrigian: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<FraDolcino> ciao! non riesco a far funzionare una cassa bluetooth con xubuntu e blueman: Connessione fallita:DBusFailedError: No such file or directory...
<FraDolcino> può essere un problema di permessi?
<FraDolcino> ho aperto /etc/dbus-1/system.d/bluetooth.conf  per cercare di capirlo
<cristian__c> FraDolcino: ma l'hai accoppiata?
<FraDolcino> cristian__c, ho aggiunto la device nell'elenco di blueman
<FraDolcino> cristian_c, lo riconosce come BT-Speaker
<cristian_c> quindi l'ha trovata nella ricerca dispositivi, ma poi l'hai accoppiata?
<FraDolcino> ma se vado su "sincronizzazione audio" o su qualsiasi altra opzione di utilizzo
<FraDolcino> mi da quell'errore
<cristian_c> (pairing)
<FraDolcino> cristian_c, fino a pairing ci arriva
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> FraDolcino: quale ubu tu?
<FraDolcino> ma quando si arriva al dunque, cioè vuoi usarlo come cassa o come speaker per telefono, esce quell'errore dbus no such file ecc.
<FraDolcino> cristian_c, xubuntu 15.10
<cristian_c> !info bluez5
<ubot-it> Package bluez5 does not exist in wily
<cristian_c> FraDolcino: systemctl status dbus.service
<FraDolcino> cristian_c, ora posto
<FraDolcino> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15800927/
<cristian_c> FraDolcino: systemctl restart bluetooth.service
<FraDolcino> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15800963/
<cristian_c> 2
<cristian_c> 	
<cristian_c> Il demone Bluez non è in esecuzione, blueman-manager non può continuare.
<cristian_c> Questo probabilmente significa che nessun adattatore Bluetooth è stato rilevato o che il demone Bluetooth non è stato avviato.
<FraDolcino> cristian_c, non avevo messo sudo davanti :)
<FraDolcino> cristian_c, dusko@dusko-laptop:~$ sudo systemctl restart bluetooth.service
<FraDolcino> [sudo] password di dusko:
<FraDolcino> dusko@dusko-laptop:~$
<cristian_c> FraDolcino: systemctl dovrebbe comunque chiederti la password, anche se non utilizzi sudo
<FraDolcino> cristian_c, vero, me l'aveva chiesta anche senza sudo
<cristian_c> FraDolcino: puoi aprire 'utenti e gruppi'?
<FraDolcino> cristian_c, si...
<cristian_c> FraDolcino: ok, aprilo
<FraDolcino> cristian_c, sono dentro
<cristian_c> FraDolcino: modifica le impostazioni relative ai gruppi
<cristian_c> FraDolcino: in particolare cerca bluetooth nella lista dei gtuppi
<cristian_c> gruþpi
<FraDolcino> aggiungo il mio nome utente...
<cristian_c> esatto
<cristian_c> se non lo è già
<FraDolcino> cristian_c, no infatti, non era spuntato
<cristian_c> o megkio nelle proprietà compare il tuo nome utente per il gruppo bluetooth, ma non è selezionato
<cristian_c> FraDolcino: salva tutto e riavvia la sessione utente
<cristian_c> infine, riprova
<Gianluca> sera a tutti
<Guest32394> un informazzione quando apro mozzilla e normale che mi da una freccia  > iniziale e una finale cosi >
<FraDolcino> cristian_c, forse ci siamo, solo che nel frattempo si è scaricata la ciofeca quindi ora dice "host is down" ma probabilmente è risolta
<FraDolcino> appena si ricarica provo
<cristian_c> Guest32394: spiega esattamente a cosa ti stai riferendo
<cristian_c> FraDolcino: non dare nulla per scontato
<cristian_c> FraDolcino: ti comviene riprovare ed eventualmente riaccoppiare il dispositivo, in caso di problemi
<Guest32394> cristian spiego ho aperto mozzilla per andare in internet e affianco a mozzilla quando lo apro appare una freccia cosi >
<Guest32394> e una finale all' incontrario
<FraDolcino> cristian_c, ok, grazie
<cristian_c> FraDolcino: ma sopratutto, segui la procedura che utilizzi solitamente per accoppiare lo speaker al pc
<Guest32394> come mai cristian
<cristian_c> Guest32394: quali problemi risconri, concretamente?
<cristian_c> Guest32394: ahhh, ma tu sei gianluca
<Guest32394> si
<cristian_c> mi ero scordato che entravi sempre in canale per mille diversi motivi (di cui la maggior parte insussistenti)
<cristian_c> Guest32394: ma non avevi installato chromium?
<Guest32394> si lo istallato
<cristian_c> e ora parli di mozilla
<Guest32394> si perchè quando apro un programma compare la frecca cosi > come mai?
<cristian_c> forse perché è in primo piano
<cristian_c> Guest32394: ma solo a schermo intero, o anche ridimensionato in finestra?
<Guest32394> a schermata intera
<Guest32394> iniziale e finale esce questo >
<cristian_c> Guest32394: che poi, la presenza di quei caratteri nel titolo sono un disturbo per te?
<Guest32394> no
<Guest32394> pero per capire
<Guest32394> cristian
<cristian_c> !chat | Guest32394
<ubot-it> Guest32394: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest32394> ok grz cristian
#ubuntu-it 2016-04-13
<ubuntu00> #ubuntu-it Ciao raga
<NOSTRO> buongiorno ragazzi
<Mr_Pan> ! Ciao ¦ NOSTRO
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'Ciao \xc2\xa6 NOSTRO'
<Mr_Pan> ! Ciao | NOSTRO
<ubot-it> NOSTRO: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<NOSTRO> ho un problema con ubuntu.. l'ho installato in dual boot una settimana fa, e non riesco a capire perchè non siano presenti alcune icone, e manchi l'icona di arresto sistema nel desktop
<NOSTRO> Mr_Pan
<Canada89> ho bisogno di aiuto urgente
<Canada89> per il mio asus eeepc 701 4g mi hanno detto di usare la versione alternate di ubuntu o derivata di ubuntu mi sapete spiegare che differenza ce in termini di requisiti di sistema ? grazie in anticipo
<cristian_c> Canada89: semplicemente, l'alternate si differenzia soltanto per il tipo di installer
<cristian_c> Canada89: non ha la modalità live. e il programma di installazione ha una grafica vecchio stile,solo tastiera
<Mr_Pan> Canada's la differenza sta solo nel tipo di installer. Sie finden quale della alternate non è un grafica.  oltre a mancare la modalità live
<cristian_c> il che si traduce in una richiesta di risorse hardware minore, in fase di installazione
<cristian_c> ma appena installata, come dire, non la distingui dalla versione desktop
<Mr_Pan> Scusate sto dal tablet....
<Canada89_> ero crashato
<cristian_c> Canada89: semplicemente, l'alternate si differenzia soltanto per il tipo di installer
<cristian_c> Canada89: non ha la modalità live. e il programma di installazione ha una grafica vecchio stile,solo tastiera
<cristian_c> il che si traduce in una richiesta di risorse hardware minore, in fase di installazione
<cristian_c> ma appena installata, come dire, non la distingui dalla versione desktop
<Canada89> ciao
<Canada89> ciao
<Canada89> c'e qualcuno ad aiutarmi per favore?
<cristian_c> Canada89: se hai problemi di connessione
<cristian_c> Canada89: per evitare di ripetere mille volte la stessa cosa
<Canada89> no problemi del mio asus eeepc701
<cristian_c> puoi consultare in un secondo momento il log del canale
<cristian_c> !log | Canada89
<ubot-it> Canada89: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<cristian_c> Canada89: ti si è rissposto più volte
<cristian_c> consulta il log, non inquiniamo ulteriormente
<Canada89> siccome fa dispetti con la distribuzione di fabbrica vorrei mettere una versione di ubuntu o derivata in modo che non mi appesantisca il mio hd e la ram sopratutto
<Canada89> la versione alternate puo andare bene?
<cristian_c> Canada89: te lo si ripete l'ultima volta, poi se cade ancora la connessione , consulta il log al link specificato, ok?
<Canada89> ok
<cristian_c> Canada89: semplicemente, l'alternate si differenzia soltanto per il tipo di installer
<Canada89> cioe?
<cristian_c> Canada89: non ha la modalità live. e il programma di installazione ha una grafica vecchio stile,solo tastiera
<cristian_c> il che si traduce in una richiesta di risorse hardware minore, in fase di installazione
<Canada89> quindi non dovrebbe essere pesanteù
<cristian_c> ma appena installata, come dire, non la distingui dalla versione desktop
<Canada89> quindi in sostanza si tratta di una versione leggera
<cristian_c> Canada89: cambia solo l'installazione, come ti si è abbondantemente ripetuto
<Canada89> apposto
<Canada89> provero
<cristian_c> Canada89: rileggi il log ;)
<Canada89> e ti faro sapere
<cristian_c> Canada89: su eeepc, prova lubuntu
<Canada89> lubuntu versione?
<cristian_c> è l'unica che possa andare bene, su una macchina del genere
<Canada89> ok
<Canada89> grazie
<Canada89> ti farò sapere
<cristian_c> Canada89: o 15.10, o se hai un po' di pazienza meglio aspettare il 21 aprile, poco più di na settiman
<cristian_c> ed esce direttamente la 16.04
<Canada89> xke il 21?
<Canada89> la 16.04 no credo che ce la faccia
<cristian_c> Canada89: la 16.04 sarà rilasciata ufficialmente il 21
<cristian_c> Canada89: e perché mai?
<Canada89> ho solo 4 gb di hardsik e 512 mb de ram
<Canada89> figurati
<Canada89> peggio dell eta della pietra
<cristian_c> Canada89: scusa, ma cosa c'entra la 16.04 con i requisiti hardware?
<Canada89> non vorrei che mi si blocchi completamente il pc
<cristian_c> Canada89: ti si è detto di provare lubunu, l'unica fattibile per te
<Canada89> x ora valuto quella di ora se va bene aspettero il 21
<cristian_c> e il 21 viene rilasciata la 16.04 per tutte le derivate ufficiali
<cristian_c> !requisiti | Canada89
<ubot-it> Canada89: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<cristian_c> Canada89: prima di fare considerazioni arbitrarie, informati bene ;)
<Canada89> sto leggendo infatti i requisiti
<cristian_c> lubuntu , non c'è altro per quel netbook
<Canada89> cristian 6 un grande
<Canada89> mi hai salvato la vita del mio asus
<cristian_c> Canada89: non trarre conclusioni, prova e valuta tu stesso
<Canada89> ok
<Canada89> io stakko ciao
<newrcn> buongiorno
<newrcn> qualcuno di voi conosce KNOTE ??
<cristian_c> !chat | newrcn
<ubot-it> newrcn: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<newrcn> programma per note su desktop ?
<ExPBoy> ?
<pigeta> buon giorno
<Mr_Pan> ! Ciao | pigeta
<ubot-it> pigeta: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Alejandro> Buongiorno. Ho bisogno di aiuto per quanto riguarda l'installazione di Ubuntu. Quando inserisco la pennetta USB e avvio il computer mi appare la scritta: "Syslinux 4.03 2010-10-22 EDD Copyright (C) 1994-2010 H. Peter Anvin et al" , al di sotto di questa scritta c'è un "cursore" lampeggiante (quello che appare quando devi scrivere qualcosa).
<gigirock> Alejandro, con quale software hai creato la pennetta ?
<Alejandro> Unetbotin
<gigirock> !usb-win
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<gigirock> Alejandro, unetbootin ha dei problemi ultimamente , usa l'utility di cui sopra
<Alejandro> Grazie, ora ci provo.
<mike00> ciao, qualcuno sa se esiste un plugin per nautilus che permette di aggiungere tag ad alcuni file
<mike00> ?
<krabador> mike00, tasto destro , sul file, hai la voce tags?
<mike00> no...
<mike00> dovrei averlo?
<nonno> scusate, sto tentando di formattare un unità, ma mi dà l'errore "read-only file system", come faccio?
<krabador> nonno, hai smontato l'unità ?
<nonno> si
<nonno> quindi?
<krabador> "quindi" ---> che comando stai cercando di usare e come? Per formattare unità con che tabella ?
<nonno> mkfs.vfat -n SD1 -I /dev/sdb
<nonno> coi permessi di root
<krabador> nonno, stai scrivendo dal sistema in questione ?
<nonno> è un archivio esterno
<krabador> il numero di partizione?
<krabador> che fine gli hai fatto fare ?
<nonno> e si sono su ubuntu
<nonno> quindi?
<krabador> il numero di partizione?
<mike00> krabador: come faccio a vedere la voce tag?
<krabador> nonno, quindi? ;)
<nonno> quindi continuo a non riuscire, ho rpovato a fare pure il cmd per il fat16
<krabador> ce la fai a rispondere alla domanda che ti ho fatto 2 volte ?
<nonno> sorry puoi ripetere che sono crashato 4 volte hahahha
<krabador> <krabador> il numero di partizione?
<krabador> il comando vuole /dev/sdxy
<nonno> Disco /dev/sdb: 7948 MB, 7948206080 byte
<krabador> dove x è lettera di unità
<nonno> 81 testine, 10 settori/tracce, 19165 cilindri, totale 15523840 settori
<nonno> Unità = settori di 1 * 512 = 512 byte
<nonno> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<nonno> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<krabador> ti stai impegnando a rendere impossibile la comunicazione?
<krabador> <krabador> il comando vuole /dev/sdxy
<krabador> <krabador> dove x è lettera di unità , e y il numero di partizione
<nonno> sorry i log non arrivano a poco fa, stavi dicendo?
<nonno> ah capito
<nonno> stesso errore
<krabador> nonno, sudo apt-get install gparted
<krabador> nonno, sudo gparted
<krabador> divertiti
<nonno> maronne quanto è complesso ubuntu
<krabador> nonno, se ti complichi la vita , si
<nonno> oh voglio formattare un unità, mica fare un progetto blender tutto da stringa di comando
<nonno> cacchio su win basta un click
<nonno> si vede che non sono un programmer
<krabador> !chat | nonno
<krabador> se non hai fatto caso che c'è un gestore partizioni grafico in ubuntu...
<nonno> non me la trova
<krabador> nonno, se i tuoi ingressi ed uscite, sono dovuti a crash
<nonno> si purtroppo
<krabador> diciamo che sei al centro di altri problemi, che dovresti indagare.
<krabador> nonno, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<mike00> mentre per i miei tag?
<krabador> nonno, sudo apt-get -y install gparted | pastebinit
<krabador> nonno, sudo apt-get -y install gparted | pastebinit
<krabador> nonno, ovviamente dopo aver mandato sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> altrimenti non va
<nonno> ora è comparso
<nonno> ma formattando i file rimangono protetti
<nonno> e non si cancellano
<krabador> beh, entra esce, crash non crash, per me è l'arrivo.
<mike00> krabador: come faccio a vedere la voce tag?
<ih1gps> salve, chiedo aiuto tecnico, ho un problema con i comandi chroot e apt-get, non so risolvere il problema
<gigirock_> ih1gps, spiegati meglio , cosa stai facendo cosa vuoi ottenere su che macchina  6 e con quale versione di os
<ih1gps> sono su ubuntu 14.04, ho cancellato tutte le immagini del kernel (in realtà con l'ausilio di un programma di pulizia che ha eliminato tutto) cercavo di richiamare il kernel ma con chroot non ottengo apt-get funzionare a dovere, sembra che con chroot non va, fuori chroot l'apt-get va bene
<ih1gps> no, sono su live-usb
<mymike> qualcuno sa come aggiungere tag a file da nautilus, e poi poter vedere in una cartella sono i file con un determinato tag?
<ih1gps> credo che con chroot, il file consultato dal sistema per l'accesso alla rete cambi, il ping però funziona sui server di google
<gigirock_> ih1gps, il chroot dovrebbe essere fatto con la stessa versione di ubuntu e kernel del sistema chroottato
<ih1gps> si
<ih1gps> le la chiave live di installazione
<gigirock_> ma ih1gps quindi non hai + nessun kernel ?
<ih1gps> esatto
<gigirock_> lol, 6 un fenomeno
<ih1gps> grazie!
<gigirock_> ih1gps, ti appare il menu del grub ?
<gigirock_> !ripristino | ih1gps
<ubot-it> ih1gps: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<ih1gps> senza kernel non serve, si appare
<mymike> ma qualcuno mi sa rispondere?!?
<ih1gps> mi era rimasta la versione 3.13.0.85, e con una chiavetta di grub mi avviava il sistema, poi ho usato boot-repair e mi ha fatto sparire pure quella
<ih1gps> la versione che era d'origine è 3.13.0-32
<gigirock_> ih1gps, devi fare il chroot e poi con apt-get installi il kernel e riaggiorni il grub....
<ih1gps> scusa mymike, magari spiega in pratica cosa vuoi fare, non puoi filtrare da terminale, rinominare?
<ih1gps> gigirock_ chroot non ha l'apt-get che vuol funzionare
<ih1gps> trusty/Release.gpg  Unable to connect to 127.0.0.1:8118:
<ih1gps> trusty/Release.gpg  Unable to connect to 127.0.0.1:8118:
<ih1gps> trusty/Release.gpg  Unable to connect to 127.0.0.1:8118:
<ih1gps> trusty/Release.gpg  Unable to connect to 127.0.0.1:8118:
<ih1gps> trusty/Release.gpg  Unable to connect to 127.0.0.1:8118:
<gigirock_> ih1gps, perche' non hai il resolv.conf.....
<gigirock_> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=3879573 | ih1gps vedi questo......
<gigirock_> ih1gps, devi chrootare anche resolv.conf
<gigirock_> sudo cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/etc/resolv.conf ih1gps prima di dare tutta la fila di mount ih1gps
<ih1gps> ahhh prima!?
<ih1gps> io facevo i mount e poi il cp
<never66> quanto è attendibile la APP System Testing ed esistono guide per interpretare i risultati?
<ih1gps> allora, perché chroor abbia un apt-get funzionale come prima di chroot, devo prima fare il cp. poi il mount, poi l'apt, giusto?
<gigirock_> si apt-get install linuximage cosi' installa il metapacco e non devi pensare tu a quale versione , poi ricordati di fare update-grub prima di uscire dal chroot ...altrimenti devi rifare tutto da capo
<ih1gps> anche se però non afferro perché non funzione se fatto dopo
<gigirock_> perche' nel resolv.conf viene dichiarata l'interfaccia di localhost................
<ih1gps> ah!, non scrivo la versione esatta? scrivo linuximage, così?
<gigirock_> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=3879573 | ih1gps vedi questo......
<gigirock_> cm ih1gps quando avrai sistemato tutto il comando sudo apt-get autoremove ..... sistema tutti i kernel
<gigirock_> e non usare script alchimistici
<ih1gps> ero sul link che mi ha dato, è dove dice, lo scrive in grassetto, che chroot va dato dopo, cp e mv? devo dare anche il mv?
<ih1gps> ricapitoliamo? prima il mount, poi il cp e il mv, poi chroot, poi finalmente apt-get, poi update-grub e infine apt-get autoremove?
<ih1gps> gigirock_ ovviamente in via abbreviata, seguo i comandi della guida, ma passo passo come ho riassunto?
<gigirock_> ih1gps, autoremove non farlo adesso lo farai in futuro quando vorrai pulire il sistema
<ih1gps> ahhh, quando è stabilizzato per certo, ok
<ih1gps> beh, allora ricomincio, altri consigli prima che riprovi la procedura con questa sequenza?
<gigirock_> ih1gps, rivolgiti verso la Mecca e pensa positivo
<mike00> allora, qualcuno sa se esiste un plugin per aggiungere tag ai file per nautilus?
<ih1gps> ok, vado, prego a buco ritto in quella direzione, dico ce la farò convinto, poi ti dico, tanto il sistema è questo, se carica te lo dico..
<ih1gps> gigirock_ avevo fatto questa sequenza prima, guarda http://askubuntu.com/questions/28099/how-to-restore-a-system-after-accidentally-removing-all-kernels
<gigirocK_> Ma ....
<gigirocK_> ih1gps: quindi ?
<ih1gps> non va sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<ih1gps> sudo mv /mnt/etc/resolv.conf /mnt/etc/resolv.backup
<ih1gps> sudo cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/etc/resolv.conf
<ih1gps> sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<ih1gps> sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<ih1gps> sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<ih1gps> sudo chroot /mnt
<ih1gps> gigirock_ non va, al solito, ti rimando la sequenza, poi riavvio e riprovo da un riavvio fresco
<ih1gps> leggi
<ih1gps> prima il mount di sda1
<ih1gps> poi il mv di backup e il cp
<ih1gps> poi tre mount delle directory per portarle a sistema
<ih1gps> sotto il chroot che domina sulla partizione danneggiata come propritario
<ih1gps> apt-get che purtroppo si blocca
<gigirocK_> Allora scrivi more /etc/resolv.conf
<ih1gps> nameserver 127.0.0.1
<gigirocK_> Scrivi nameserver 8.8.8.8
<pigeta> buona sera
<ih1gps> come glielo invio? non posso editarlo dice
<ih1gps> cioè gli mando il testo inserendolo come? > così?
<pigeta> non riesco più and usare kubuntu mi appare una schermata grigia con il cursore
<gigirocK_> Come no nano /etc/resolv.conf
<gigirocK_> pigeta: cosa hai fatto ?
<ih1gps> ok sudo gedit va bene uguale? mai usato nano
<pigeta> ho provato ad entrare in modalita ripristino e ho fatto controllare se c'erano degli errori,mi ha detto che doveva avanzare di versione
<pigeta> nulla se non aggiornamenti
<pigeta> ora mi da L'avanzamento di versione è stato completato ma durante l'operazione si sono verificati errori
<pigeta> io sono sul menu ripristino di ubuntu->dpkg (ripara i pacchetti daneggiati)
<gigirocK_> ih1gps: non hai gedit
<ih1gps> come salvo con nano?
<ih1gps> ctrl o?
<ih1gps> ora sto editando con nano
<ih1gps> dovevo entrare con sudo nano?
<pigeta> ctrl +x e ti domanda lui se vuoi salvare al uscita
<gigirocK_> Si Ctrl o salvi
<ih1gps> ok
<gigirocK_> pigeta: prova il menù con grafica minima
<ih1gps> fatto
<ih1gps> salvato correttamente
<ih1gps> ora riprovo?
<pigeta> intendi l'upstart o la recovery mode?
<gigirocK_> ih1gps: prova ping www.yahoo.com
<gigirocK_> pigeta: recovery
<ih1gps> 54% loss
<pigeta> mmm spetta ho fatto l'upstart ed ora è apparso il login di kde
<ih1gps> ho interrotto io forse per quello
<ih1gps> invia 100 ene riceve 54, ma perché l'ho interrotto
<pigeta> dopo il login non ho nulla solo lo sfondo blue di kde ma ne icone ne menu
<pigeta> provo in recovery mode
<ih1gps> ancora unable to connect to 127.0.0.1
<ih1gps> il resolv ha 8.8.8.8 ma forse devo rifare tutto, perché il chroot va fatto dopo il lavoro su resolv?
<ih1gps> gigirock_ apt mi chiede se installare senza verifica s o n, ma poi non scarica
<ih1gps> unable to connect to 127.0.0.1:8118:
<ih1gps> forse scrivere quel resolv dopo il cheroot ha rilevanza? strano, il ping sembra dare connessione discreta
<ih1gps> forse scrivo male il linux-image?
<ih1gps> adesso è 0% pacchetti perduti
<ih1gps> sono in wifi
<gigirocK_> Infatti dai apt-get update
<ih1gps> idem, dialoga vede il software utile da scaricare e poi il solito 127.0.0.1:1881:
<ih1gps> unable to connect to....
<ih1gps> gigirock_ che dici? riavvio e riprovo la sequenza?
<ih1gps> questo apt-get update funziona senza chroot, ma io devo restare in chroot
<ih1gps> tolgo pure tor e privoxy, ma non va
<ih1gps> come entro in chroot non scarica, chiede in loop in locale tutti i pacchetti, però li vede disponibili sul repository
<ih1gps> quindi apt-get modifica il suo comportamento sotto chroot, ma come? che file cambia?
<NonnoJoh> salve, come faccio a sbloccare una sd in sola lettura?
<ih1gps> hai uno switch su lato?
<NonnoJoh> okok ho risolto hahahah inserendo la sd si bloccava
<NonnoJoh> si ma mo ho fatto sudo dd e è morto il terminale
<NonnoJoh> hei? facendo sudo dd if=... of=dev/sdb non succede nulla, anzi non mi appare più la stringa di comando e non mi copia la iso
<NonnoJoh> scusate, mi hanno detto che il metodo più veloce per montare una iso su una memoria esterna è usare dd, quando eseguo il comando però il terminale non dà responso e non riesco a capire se l'immagine è montata o no
<krabador> NonnoJoh, dd non è un fulmine, nell'effettuare i trasferimento. sudo dd if=/percorso/del/file.iso of=/dev/sdx , dove x è la (precedentemente correttamente verificata) lettera di unità. Non fa verbose, se si vuole qualcosa che indichi a riguardo del processo in corso, sudo dd if=/percorso/del/file.iso | pv | sudo dd of=/dev/sdx
<NonnoJoh> eh ma mi avvisa quando ha terminato il processo o no?
<krabador> torna semplicemente alla riga di comando .
<NonnoJoh> ah ottimo
<NonnoJoh> grazie
<krabador> se usi pv in pipe, hai il progresso dello spazio copiato, e freccetta che scorre.
<ih1gps> nessun altro disponibile per dare aiuto?
<ih1gps> adesso non ho modo di montare, dice che è già montato sda1
<ih1gps> come si smonta?
<ih1gps> c'è nessuno che mi assista con chroot e apt-get?
<ih1gps> gigirock_ ci sei?
<akis24> ih1gps: magari se  spieghi il problema  sarebbe meglio ...
<ih1gps> ok, grazie, ho cancellato tutti i kernel memorizzati
<ih1gps> apt-get non scarica sotto chroot
<ih1gps> sembra che in chroot cambi qualcosa e non permetta il download
<akis24> ih1gps: come hai cancellato tutti i kernel ?
<ih1gps> però vede i pacchetti, poi entra in un loop su 127.0.0.1:8118:
<ih1gps> prima manualmente, poi l'ultimo nuovo e quello storico c'ha pensato un programma di pulizia
<ih1gps> gl'ho dato ok, anzi, l'utilissimo è stato proprio il boot-restore o simile
<ih1gps> cioè ho ripulito dai vecchi kernel, ed ho lasciato giusto il 3.13.0-32 e 85
<ih1gps> poi con un'ottimizzatore ho eliminato per errore il 32 e poi con il boot-restore ha segato pure l'85
<ih1gps> ora non ce n'è più
<ih1gps> sto seguendo queste strade http://paste.ubuntu.com/15818369/
<akis24> !ripristino | ih1gps
<ubot-it> ih1gps: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<ih1gps> ma da chroot si blocca, dice unable to connect 127.0.0.1:8118:
<orrigian> ciao a tutti, avrei bisogno di aiuto un po urgente per l installazione di ubuntu
<orrigian> ho due problemini che non riesco a risolvere
<orrigian> qualcuno ha 5 minuti per aiutarmi
<akis24> !qualcuno | orrigian
<ubot-it> orrigian: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<ih1gps> quindi, non c'è modo di prevenire che apt-get non scarichi nulla sotto chroot?
<orrigian> sto installando ubuntu tramite cd, avevo gia creato una partizione su windows. Ora lo sto provando live e la tastiera e tutta sballata. Ho provato a installare comunque ubuntu in dual boot con windows e seguendo la procedura mi chiede di partizionare il disco. ma io una partizione l avevo gia creata... cosa devo fare
<orrigian> scusate la punteggiatura e accenti sbagliati ma non so in che tasto mi sono andati a finire accenti e caratteri speciali
<akis24> !partizioni | orrigian
<ih1gps> la tastiera la risolvi da strumenti
<ih1gps> imposti ita e poi in alto setti it
<orrigian> okay, risolto, grazie!
<orrigian> per l'installazione come faccio ad usare la partizione che avevo già creato?
<akis24> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<akis24> orrigian: leggi al link indicato ci sono tutti gli esempi possibili
<akis24> orrigian:  e comunque in fase di installazione arrivato al partizionamento manuale ti basta creare almeno una partizione di swap e una ext4 /  come partizione di sistema
<orrigian> ma se io volessi utilizzare una partizione non allocata gia presente nel mio sistema come faccio?
<orrigian> scusa ma non sto capendo
<akis24> orrigian: ovviamente prima formattarla e assegnargli un punto di mount
<orrigian> cosa sarebbe un punto di mount?
<akis24> orrigian: l'ho scritto due righe prima se leggi ...
<orrigian> io la partizione l'ho creata su windows e formattata in formato exFat mi pare
<orrigian> non so cosa sia una partizione di swap e ext4
<orrigian> è la prima volta nella vita che sto facendo queste cose, sono abbastanza ignorante
<akis24> orrigian: eh ma se non leggi non capirai mai e oltretutto installare su windows è sconsigliato e forse nenache possibile con le ultime distro ..
<akis24> !installazione | orrigian
<akis24> ecco pure il bot fuori uso
<orrigian> io sto cercando di installare la 14.04.04 su windows 8
<orrigian> non ho capito cosa devo leggere, perdonami
<akis24> orrigian:  fermo che combini guai  se vai a caso ...
<akis24> orrigian:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione
<krabador> orrigian, ma ti serve supporto tecnico, o pedagogico ?
<orrigian> se intendi il link che mi hai mandato non so quale sia l'esempio giusto
<akis24> orrigian:  tu hai un pc con bios uefi ?
<krabador> orrigian, le partizioni per linux, le fai in linux, il che vuol dire che le puoi fare sia dalla procedura di installazione, che dalla sessione di prova, che puoi far partire dal cd.
<krabador> nello stesso puntdo della procedura di installazione in cui ti fa creare le partizioni, puoi assegnarne una già fatta, ma , deve essere di quelle per linux, e fat non lo è
<orrigian> ah ecco
<orrigian> la formattazione giusta per linux quale sarebber?
<orrigian> comunque si ho il bios uefi
<orrigian> se è possibile a questo punto formatterei la partizione che ho già creato nel formato giusto direttamente dalla live cd e poi proseguirei nell'installazione. E' possibile?
<akis24> orrigian: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Uefi  segui questa procedura  " la partizione per linux è ext4 "  e non dentro windows  hai tutto da leggere e capire poi vedi tu che fare ..   avvisato
<ilpanda> ne approfitto per fare anche io una domanda su dischi e simili. Il comando fstrim è schedulato sui dischi ssd in kubuntu 14.04?
<akis24> ilpanda: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Trim
<orrigian> seguendo la guida che mi hai indicato ho scoperto che il computer ha avviato ubuntu in modalità uefi
<ilpanda> questo lo lessi. Io ho un evo da 512 gb e quindi un samsung
<ilpanda> e dovrebbe essere schedulato
<ilpanda> poi ho un altro ssd nella scheda madre
<ilpanda> che una asrock
<ilpanda> e non credo che l'ssd sia un intel o un samsung
<ilpanda> ogni tanto do il comando a mano
<krabador> ilpanda, per trim basta avere discard, come opzione, in fstagb
<krabador> *fstab
<ilpanda> è un'opzione anche questa krabador. Viene loggato l'fstrim?
<NonnoJoh> scusate, ma copiando un file iso con dd su una memoria esterna la rendo avviabile da bios?
<akis24> NonnoJoh: si certo ovvio iso di sistema
<NonnoJoh> perchè ho provato ad avviare la sd ma mi da errore
<akis24> NonnoJoh: che errore ?
<NonnoJoh> tipo "failed reading system memory"
<krabador> ilpanda, discard , in /etc/fstab, abilita continuous TRIM. O lo fai a mano periodicamente , con fstrim, O metti discard in fstab
<akis24> NonnoJoh: iso di che versione ?
<NonnoJoh> ehm una iso di win
<akis24> NonnoJoh: siamo sul canale di supporto a ubuntu .. regolati
<krabador> un giorno intero , per farsi dare comandi, che non avrebbero mai funzionato :D
<ilpanda> krabador: prima usavo discard, poi ho avevo letto il link che mi hai indicato akis24 che rende inutile fare discard e alla fine non capisco se sto fstrim viene eseguito o meno non essendeci un log. Era solo questo il mio dubbio. inoltro uso lvm2 e quindi cerco di limitare le operazioni di questo tipo. Grazie per info
<ilpanda> *le
<krabador> ilpanda, discard fa continuous trim
<ilpanda> ma se c'è anche quello schedulato non da fastidio?
<krabador> da 2.6.33
<krabador> si, infatti se metti discard, non vanno fatte altre operazioni a riguardo
<ilpanda> quindi devo intervenire a disabilitare la schedulazione weekly?
<krabador> ilpanda, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit
<ilpanda> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15819988/
<ilpanda> come vedi prima lo usavo
<krabador> ilpanda,  usalo e stai tranquillo :)
<ilpanda> grazie
<krabador> figurati
<gigirock> ih1gps, hai sistemato ?
<akis24> gigirock:  se ripristina il sistema  si sistema di sicuro
<gi416384> Salve, devo formattare il mio laptop HP e installare Xubuntu 14.04. come fare?
<akis24> gi416384: io ti consiglierei di affiancare ubuntu a windows se presente sul pc
<gi416384> sto scaricando il file ubuntu-14.04.4-desktop-i386.iso
<gi416384> il computer è ormai semibloccato e windows non funziona più tanto bene
<krabador> sarebbe consigliabile, gi416384 , di aspettare il 21, se ce la fai. Esce ubuntu 16.04
<gi416384> devo formattare subito
<krabador> peccato
<gi416384> quindi mi puoi aiutare a installare il 14.04?
<krabador> si
<krabador> !installazione | gi416384
<ubot-it> gi416384: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> se hai intenzione di usare tutto il disco, ti basta far partire l'installazione, dal supporto che farai dopo lo scarico della iso che stai scaricando , e selezionare "usa tutto il disco"
<evng> Salve, qualcuno utilizza ubuntu con il chipset wifi broadcom ?
<krabador> !broadcom | evng
<krabador> evng, descrivi i l problema
<krabador> .
<evng> Il problema è che i drivers bcmwl-kernel-source fanno pena ... volevo sapere se qualcuno ha trovato di meglio
<evng> al momento sto usando una chiavetta wifi usb
<evng> perchè appunto il wifi del laptop è inusabile
<krabador> evng, allora
<krabador> lspci -nn -d 14e4:
<krabador> da terminale
<krabador> incolla qui solo la parte tra parentesi quadre
<krabador> e tonde (se presenti) , alla fine della linea
<evng> [14e4:4365] (rev 01)
<krabador> ok, mi spiace , bcmwl-kernel-source , è quello che funziona meglio, con questa scheda.
<evng> ok allora mi rassegno ad usare la chiavetta usb
<krabador> evng, sei sicuro siano installati correttamente ?
<evng> parecchio sicuro... sono giorni che faccio test :)
<krabador> evng, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<evng> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15821072/
<krabador> non puoi provare b43, l'altro driver. Se non ti vanno bcmwl-kernel-source , non hai alternative
<evng> ok
<krabador> mi dispiace.
<evng> grazie
<krabador> evng, in che ubuntu?
<evng> ubuntu 15.10 con kernel 4.5.0
<krabador> evng, ed hai provato con il kernel 4.2 in default ?
<evng> si ho provato, purtroppo la connessione smette di funzionare per lunghi periodi di tempo durante i quali, nonostante il segnale sia molto forte, il pc non invia ne riceve pacchetti, ed inoltre la ricezione è pessima
<krabador> evng, da un'occhiata qui http://askubuntu.com/a/460616
<evng> si questo post è relativo a problemi di installazione dei drivers mi pare di capire, io non ho problemi e riesco a connettermi al wifi con i drivers WL il problema come dicevo è la pessima qualità del wifi
<evng> purtroppo mi pare di capire che è colpa della broadcom
<krabador> evng, il driver pare maleinterpellato
<krabador> evng, e che in live funzioni senza problemi
<krabador> <evng> purtroppo mi pare di capire che è colpa della broadcom ---> proprio no, se guardi con attenzione
<evng> parlo della qualità della connessione
<evng> che è molto inferiore rispetto alla versione windows del driver
<evng> :(
<evng> scusa forse è colpa mia... quando ho detto che è inusabile mi riferisco alla qualità della connessione, non al fatto che non funzioni
<krabador> beh, con la politica che certe aziende hanno, purtroppo tende a succedere, con margini di intervento relativi. In questo caso sembra che con un paio di interventi si riesca ad aggirare quelle che sembrano essere state delle sviste degli sviluppatori
<evng> ti riferisci al link che mi hai girato su askubuntu.com ?
<krabador> si
<evng> o parli in generale
<krabador> per quanto riguarda la politica di aziende, in generale.
<evng> beh io sono 2 anni che provo a mettere linux sul mio portatile... ogni volta trovo sempre qualcosa che non funziona.. con questa versione di ubuntu e l'ultimo kernel devo dire che funziona quasi tutto.. purtroppo il wifi è la cosa che mi ha sempre fatto tornare a windows
<evng> ma questa volta cercherò di resistere :)
<krabador> evng, da 4.2 in poi, ormai le cose "vanno " :)
<evng> si infatti devo dire che la situazione è migliorata parecchio
<krabador> in linux, il supporto hardware va contestualizzato. Quando il produttore è ostile, tutto il lavoro per il driver di quei device, spetta alla comunità
<krabador> una mole di lavoro non da poco, senza specifiche alcune
<evng> più che ostile io direi incapace... la broadcom per esempio rilascia un driver pessimo in forma binaria invece di uno open source.. vai a sapere che cosa ci guadagnano...
<evng> ma anche se fosse closed e in forma binaria... almeno fatelo che funzioni come su windows...
<krabador> esatto, per ostile si intente anche che ne rilascia uno fatto male
<krabador> infatti closed o meno, li è una questione etica, purchè funzioni il device, chi se ne importa se closed
<evng> infatti
<evng> con me hanno perso un cliente... non comprerò mai piu hardware wifi di quella marca
<krabador> non fai male.
<evng> Ci sono notizie su quando uscirà la 16.04 ?
<krabador> il 21 aprile
<evng> ottimo :)
<evng> sarà possibile fare l'upgrade dalla 15.10 oppure è meglio reinstallare ?
<krabador> beh, tecnicamente si puo' fare l'upgrade
<krabador> ma ti consiglio vivamente di reinstallare
<krabador> specie se sono state fatte personalizzazioni come installare un kernel al di fuori dello stock
#ubuntu-it 2016-04-14
<ih1gps> ho problemi di connessione. dopo aver ripristinato il kernel, alcune cose non vanno, il wifi non c'è più, anche la risoluzione video è strana, mentre la live-usb funziona benissimo
<ExPBoy> ih1gps, perchè hai ripristinato il kernel?
<ih1gps> expby l'avevo cancelato per errore
<ExPBoy> ih1gps, che versione di ubuntu usi?
<ih1gps> expboy non è stato divertente, credi
<ih1gps> 14.04
<ExPBoy> salvati i dati scaricati la nuova versione e fai una installazione
<ExPBoy> chissà che hai cmbinato
<ih1gps> expboy nel tentare di ripristinare devo aver fatto altri danni, quanti Mb occorrono per la 15?
<ExPBoy> stessa roba della 14
<ih1gps> mi ricordi la procedura?
<ih1gps> scarico la 15, come la metto su chiavetta?
<ExPBoy> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<ExPBoy> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<ih1gps> !usblinux
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'usblinux'
<ih1gps> !usbubuntu
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'usbubuntu'
<Carlin0> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Carlin0> ce la puoi farcela
<epizefiri> Ciao!
<epizefiri> una domanda al volo. Ho comprato uno di quei caddy che ti trasforma il lettore cd in un porta hard drive secondario.. accendo il sistema e il disco non è rilevato.  Do un lsscsi e mi rileva solo il disco principale.  s'è fottuta la porta sata?
<riky> bungiorno
<riky> ce nessuno
<riky> come posso recuperare la pw  per gli aggionamenti?
<Slacks> buon giorno a tutti/e
<Slacks> ho un piccolo problema: devo installare ubuntu su un pc portatile e chiedevo se è possibile che i dati presenti (foto e documenti) rimangano sul pc... è possibile... grazie
<quall__> Ciao a tutti! salto al punto: Qualcuno sa per certo se installando la daily build (o la release candidate), e poi facendo l'upgrade settimana prossima, avrò esattamente la 16.04 da qualunque punto di vista (uname, repository etc)?
<cristian_c> Slacks: se è presente già un sistema operativo sul disco, esempio windows 10, dovrai comunque creare una partizione per ubuntu
<cristian_c> quall__: teoricamente sì
<cristian_c> quall__: ma se vuoi stare sicuro, puoi aspettare e installare direttamente la iso ufficiale rilasciata il 21
<Slacks> no devo toglierlo windows7... e non ricordo se i dati rimangono inalterati... gia ne ho installati diversi di distro ubuntu
<quall__> cristian_c: ho comprato un computer nuovo, volevo poter iniziare a renderlo "mio": miei pacchetti, miei file etc senza aspettare :)
<cristian_c> Slacks: se i dati sono nella partizione di windows e cancelli la partizione di wndows, ovvio che perdi i dati in essa contenuti
<Slacks> cristian sto solo cercando di salvare i dati... è compromesso il sistema operativo windows7 e sto scaricando ubuntu studio adesso
<cristian_c> quall__: puoi provare, non vedo grossi problemi, ma l'incognita c'è sempre
<cristian_c> quall__: per provare, comunque, esistono le live
<quall__> no ma io conosco già bene ubuntu, non uso altro da 8 anni
<cristian_c> Slacks: allora , salva i dati
<cristian_c> se vuoi rimuovere la partizione di windows
<cristian_c> quall__: e allora un po' di pazienza non ha ucciso nessuno
<cristian_c> mai
<Slacks> lo so ti ringrazio tantissimo, conosco molto bene linux e ubuntu, grazie mille e buona giornata... partizionando in passato mi ha dato grossi problemi... con diverse distro... persino la mandrake negli anni 90... ancora buona giornata a tutti e grazie ancora cristian
<Slacks> problemi relativi a windows credo... windows... windowsME... windowsXP e anche su vista dopo un certo periodo presumo windows combini casini... credo abbia una routine di questo tipo non so windows10... bah provero altrimenti mi metto a backuppare... buona giornata a tutti ancora
<quall__> cristian_c: okok capisco come la pensi. Diciamo che ci avrei iniziato a lavorare già stasera (dico, a fare le cose di lavoro), ma quella certezza mi avrebbe fatto comodo
<cristian_c> quall__: ripeto, stai pur sempre usando una beta
<cristian_c> e chi installa le beta, sa che non può affidarvicisi ciecamente
<cristian_c> per quanto sia magari già stabile , funzionale, bla bla bla
<cristian_c> quall__: ma ti serve la 16.04, in particolare, in questo momento?
<quall__> bah mi farebbe comodo non fare un dist-upgrade dopo 10 giorni
<cristian_c> quall__: dist-upgrade non fa l'avanzamento di versione
<cristian_c> quello è il release upgrade
<cristian_c> *versione di ubuntu
<quall_> uhm non so se hai mai ricevuto gli ultimi messaggi cristian_c
<quall_> comunque grazie delle risposte
<cristian_c> quall__: dist-upgrade non fa l'avanzamento di versione
<cristian_c> quello è il release upgrade
<cristian_c> *versione di ubuntu
<krabador> quall_, poche idee ma confuse...
<quall_> Caspita, una comunità accogliente quella di #ubuntu-it
<krabador> si fa di tutto , pur di evitare fraintendimenti degli utenti .
<quall_> Capisco, capisco.
<quall_> Grazie delle risposte e buona giornata dunque! Buon lavoro come canale di supporto, e spero che la maggior parte di voi le rispetti le linee guida su come rivolgersi a un utente.
<krabador> quall_, speralo anche degli utenti che chiedono ;)
<quall_> Quelli, sai, tendono ad avere poche idee.
<gioele> ciao a tutti non riesco a far partire xubuntu su hp pavillon entertainment dv6
<gioele> vi prego aiutatemi!?
<vvvv> non riesco a installare ubuntu dentro il mio hp
<vvvv> per favore aiutatemi
<cristian_c> vvvv: oohhh
<cristian_c> vvvv: sei entrato prima con l'utentw gioele
<vvvv> si scusate
<cristian_c> vvvv: datti una calmata, fai la tua domanda e aspetta
<vvvv> oh scusa
<cristian_c> vvvv: quindi? Non avevi fretta? Aspettiamo
<vvvv> praticamente faccio boot da pendrive
<vvvv> e non lo riconosce parte direttamente win 7
<vvvv> come mai?
<cristian_c> vvvv: come l'hai fatta la pendrive?
<vvvv> con unetbootin
<cristian_c> !usbwin | vvvv
<ubot-it> vvvv: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<vvvv> p.s.
<vvvv> ok
<vvvv> lo faccio
<cristian_c> vvvv: se hai uh sistema uefi, og i bios ha la sua specificità e comportamento diverso
<vvvv> volevo dirvi scusa per il mio comportamento
<cristian_c> vvvv: nessun problema, solo cerca di fornire quanti più dettagli possibili
<cristian_c> vvvv: inoltre, controlla di aver disattivato 'avvio rapido da windows e ilsecure boot sul bios uefi
<vvvv> il sistema non ha uefi ma BIOS e basta
<vvvv> non ha un secure boot
<cristian_c> vvvv: è un pc a 32 bit?
<vvvv> mi è andato in crash in questo momento
<vvvv> no a 64
<cristian_c> vvvv: hai provato a masterizzare il file .iso su dvd?
<vvvv> si
<cristian_c> vvvv: e...
<vvvv> ho provato ma non funziona
<cristian_c> vvvv: hai controllato l'hash del file .iso?
<vvvv> si non era corrotto
<cristian_c> vvvv: elenca le caratteristiche del pc
<cristian_c> cpu, ram , scheda grafica
<cristian_c> e possibilmente il nome del pc
<vvvv> intel core i3 4 gb ram 500 HD
<cristian_c> ok, e il nome completo del pc?
<vvvv> hp pavillon etertainment dv6
<cristian_c> ok
<vvvv> grazie per la pazienza
<vvvv> (anche per la mia mancata educazione)
<cristian_c> vvvv: focalizzati suk
<cristian_c> sul problema, non c'è bisogno che lo sottolinei
<diso> salve io ho un problema
<vvvv> ok
<cristian_c> beh, quell'entertainment pavilion dv6 non è il modell0 completo
<vvvv> dicci
<diso> quanto masterizzo la iso di ubunti sia 15.10 sia 14.04 (64bit) il mio boot asus non vede il dvd
<cristian_c> può montare anche i7-7200qm, per dire....
<cristian_c> vvvv: puoi fornire il modello completo?
<diso> del mio pc? Asus notebook con 7 architt. 6
<diso> 6
<diso> bit
<diso> 64
<cristian_c> mo bene
<cristian_c> diso: come si chiama esattamente l'asus?
<cristian_c> diso: hai controllato l'hash del file .iso?
<diso> asus pro qualcosa
<diso> ho provato ad installare sia su pc che su VM ma non va su nessuno
<diso> Su vm parte ma poi da errore
<cristian_c> diso: se sei meno vago, ti si può aiutare
<cristian_c> diso: hai controllato l'hash del file .iso?
<diso> No
<cristian_c> !md5 | diso
<ubot-it> diso: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10/MD5SUMS
<vvvv> ma che differenza fa tra questo che mi ha consigliato e unetbootin
<vvvv> ??
<cristian_c> vvvv: come spiegato all'inizio, unetbootin si approccia in modo diverso dal software che ho segnalato
<cristian_c> e quindi non c'è un metodo standardizzato che funzioni universalmente
<vvvv> ok capisco...ma allora non ci si può liberare completamente di windows a questo punto
<vvvv> ??
<cristian_c> perché ogni pc ha un bios personalizzato dal produttore
<cristian_c> vvvv: e da dove l'hai tratta quest'affermazione?
<vvvv> io sono un tecnico specializzato server
<vvvv> ma volevo formattare il pc
<vvvv> per mia sorella
<vvvv> ed ho notato che molti programmi che mi servono girano su piattaforme win
<cristian_c> vvvv: il punto è che hai possibilità diverse
<vvvv> più o meno comode
<vvvv> e flessibili
<cristian_c> vvvv: e in tutto questo
<cristian_c> non hai ancora specificato il modello completo del pc
<vvvv> ma è quello il modello completo
<vvvv> o almeno quello che c'è scritto sul retro
<cristian_c> vvvv: consulta il mamuale del tuo pc
<vvvv> fatto
<cristian_c> qual è il modello del pc?
<cristian_c> chendv6 è tutto una serie, con un range di caratteridtiche
<evng> vvvv, hai un portatile HP ?
<vvvv> si
<evng> benvenuto nel club :(
<vvvv> ne ho 2
<evng> che problema hai ?
<vvvv> niente
<vvvv> grazie a tutti
<evng> ok :)
<bartolo_q> buonasera. Avrei un problema.
<bartolo_q> come posso aprire un file scritto in fortran?
<cristian_c> vvvv: non ti interessa più fare il boot? ;)
<cristian_c> bartolo_q: un normale editor di testi
<bartolo_q> ma è un file .exe
<cristian_c> ah, ok,  non parli dei sorgenti, ma dell'eseguibile
<bartolo_q> si si
<bartolo_q> mi serve vedere l'algoritmo
<cristian_c> bartolo_q: che difficilmente potrai vedere in un binario eseguibile
<bartolo_q> quindi scaricare gfortran non serve a nulla?
<cristian_c> !info gfortran
<ubot-it> gfortran (source: gcc-defaults (1.144ubuntu1)): GNU Fortran 95 compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:5.2.1-3ubuntu1 (wily), package size 1 kB, installed size 15 kB
<cristian_c> bartolo_q: gfortran è un compilatore
<cristian_c> bartolo_q: come l'hai recuperato questo file scritto in fortran?
<bartolo_q> è per un lavoro di tesi
<cristian_c> intendo l'exe
<bartolo_q> devo prendere questo algoritmo scritto in fortran e scriverlo in linguaggio matlab per poter fare i miei calcoli
<cristian_c> bartolo_q: hai bisogno dei sorgenti
<cristian_c> bartolo_q: contatta chi ha compilato i sorgenti e prodotto l'eseguibile
<bartolo_q> cioè dei file di input?
<Luca778> Il grub2 vede Windows 7 ma poi Windows 7 nn parte
<cristian_c> bartolo_q: il file di testo con il codice scritto nel linguaggio di programmazione, con il quale è stato prodotto l'exe tramite un cmpilatore su windows
<cristian_c> Luca778: ok, spiega esattamente tutta la vicenda
<cristian_c> !dettagli | Luca778
<ubot-it> Luca778: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<evng> ma perchè quando crollano i palazzi all'estero ci si chiede se ci sono italiani... e se muoiono cento bambini non italiani allora non c'è problema? io non capisco sti giornali ...
<bartolo_q> è più semblice.
<cristian_c> evng: con tutto il rispetto, ma per queste cose c'è il canale -chat ;)
<Luca778> Ho due hd Sata distinti uno con Ubuntu ultima versione e uno con Windows.  Nel grub2 vedo le voci Ubuntu e Windows.  Ubuntu parte regolarmente ma se avvio win7 mi va sulla schermata avvio strumento di ripristino
<bartolo_q> allora ho una cartella con 5 file (fort.7; fort.8; fort.9; fort.10; fort.10 e fort.11), che sono i file di imput, e l'eseguibile.
<cristian_c> Luca778: il bios è uefi?
<bartolo_q> adesso..mi servirebbe poter aprire l'eseguibile per leggere l'algoritmo con cui è stato scritto
<cristian_c> bartolo_q: allora hai anche i sorgenti...
<Luca778> Scusa la domanda banale come lo capisco?
<cristian_c> aspè, no
<cristian_c> i fle di input sarebbero dei semplici file dati
<cristian_c> bartolo_q: comunque
<Luca778> Leggo cmos
<cristian_c> !chat | bartolo_q
<ubot-it> bartolo_q: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<bartolo_q> si
<cristian_c> bartolo_q: lasciamo questo canale per i problemi strettamente connessi al funzionamento di ubuntu
<Luca778> Cmos set up utility
<cristian_c> Luca778: è un assemblato?
<Luca778> Sì
<bartolo_q> cosa intendi per assemblato?
<cristian_c> bartolo_q: mi sto riferendo a Luca778
<cristian_c> Luca778: processore e scheda madre, sono recenti?
<Luca778> Se ti è di aiuto prima ho ripristinato mbr di Windows 7 e Windows andava ma solo se staccato hd Ubuntu
<Luca778> CPU e5300 2.6 Ghz
<cristian_c> e scheda madre?
<Luca778> Verità m480
<Luca778> Veriton m480
<cristian_c> comunque, è roba del 2008
<Luca778> 2010
<Luca778> Sì vecchiotto
<Luca778> Se ripristino mbr di Windows non mi parte poi Ubuntu,  se ripristino grub22 nn parte win7
<cristian_c> capito
<cristian_c> Luca778: il grub dov'è installato?
<cristian_c> Luca778: sei in ubuntu adesso?
<Luca778> Sto con tale
<Luca778> Tablet
<Luca778> Il PC é libero stavo nel BIOS ora
<Luca778> Onboard Sata Mosè come lo metto? 4aid ahci?
<cristian_c> Luca778: non è installato ubuntu?
<Luca778> Raid o ahci o native Ide
<Luca778> Sì sì
<cristian_c> beh, se c'è raid...
<cristian_c> Luca778: sicuro che ci siano dischi in raid?
<cristian_c> Luca778: se necessiti di aiuto, avvia ubuntu e collegati qui in chat da quel pc
<Luca778> Scusa sono un po ignorante...ho dei porte Sata la 1 con Ubuntu la 3 con win7
<Luca778> Ok avvio Ubuntu
<cristian_c> bene
<luca7778> ok cristian sto con ubuntu
<cristian_c> luca7778: apri un terminale, con ctrl+alt+t
<luca7778> ok
<luca7778> fatto
<cristian_c> luca7778: digita: sudo apt-get install -y pastebinit
<cristian_c> luca7778: e successivamente: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<luca7778> fatto
<luca7778> mi ha scritto http://paste.ubuntu.com/15834929/
<cristian_c> mmmmmm
<cristian_c> un attimo
<cristian_c> luca7778: come hai ripristinato grub?
<luca7778> ok
<luca7778> da terminale
<luca7778> ho trovato una guida
<Luca778> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair per aggiungere il repository del programma Boot Repair alle sorgenti software di Ubuntu (ti verrà chiesto di premere Invio per confermare l’operazione);
<Luca778> sudo apt-get update per aggiornare il database delle fonti software di Ubuntu;
<Luca778> sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair && boot-repair per installare ed avviare l’utility Boot Repair.
<Luca778> Nella finestra che si apre, clicca sul pulsante Riparazione raccomandata, attendi qualche istante affinché venga ripristinato GRUB e clicca su OK per salvare i cambiamenti. Dopodiché riavvia il PC e GRUB dovrebbe essere tornato al so posto.
<luca7778> quella a video
<luca7778> ho fatto quello perche avevo ripristinato win7 ma quando poi avviavo il pc mi dava missing operative sistem e windows funzionava se staccavo hd di ubuntu.
<cristian_c> luca7778: sarebbe meglio tu leggessi il wiki
<cristian_c> la documentazione ufficiale di ubuntu, della comunità
<cristian_c> luca7778: boot repair si usa essenziakn
<cristian_c> luca7778: boot repair si usa essenzialmente nei sistemi con bios uefi
<luca7778> ok
<cristian_c> e tu invece hai una configurazione classica bios, tra l'altrp a due dischi
<cristian_c> luca7778: ti consiglio di usare il metodo classico di ripristino del grub
<cristian_c> !grub | luca7778
<ubot-it> luca7778: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<luca7778> ok grazie
<cristian_c> luca7778: spetta
<cristian_c> luca7778: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino#Ripristino_manuale_sistemi_MBR
<cristian_c> luca7778: ovviamente, il ripristino va effettuato da live
<luca7778> ok
<cristian_c> luca7778: occhio alla sintassi dei comandi
<cristian_c> ma il wiki comunque lo spiega
<luca7778> grazie mille
<cristian_c> luca7778: di niente
<cristian_c> se ci sono problemi, torna quando vuoi
<luca7778> ok
<fireant1961> Buona sera a tutti i partecipanti
<fireant1961> Non dispongo di alcuna esperienza in merito alle dististribuzioni di che trattasi e vorrei sapere dove reperire una guida per l'installazione di Xubuntu
<cristian_c> !installazione | fireant1961
<ubot-it> fireant1961: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<fireant1961> per sostituire Windows XP con Xubuntu
<cristian_c> fireant1961: assicurati solo di reperire il file .iso di xubuntu
<cristian_c> di masterizzarlo su dvd o trasferirlo su usb tramite il programma universal usb inataller
<fireant1961> già effettuato il download della iso e masterizzato su dvd
<cristian_c> installer
<krabador> puoi tranquilamente seguire la guida di installazione di ubuntu, la procedura è la stessa per tutte le derivate ufficiali
<fireant1961> versione Xubuntu 15.10
<fireant1961> volevo anche divri, che purtroppo non ho assoluta dimestichezza con le lingue e per tal motivo chiedevo a Voi se per caso esiste anche una guida in italiano
<krabador> fireant1961, il link che ti abbiamo segnalato, è in italiano
<fireant1961> cosa significa fra l'altro installazione Grafica? è riferito alla scheda video?
<fireant1961> devo per caso trovare i driver di questa scheda ati radeon 8200 se agp?
<fireant1961> no scusate 9299 se
<fireant1961> agp
<fireant1961> 9200 se agp
<cristian_c> fireant1961: installazione grafica rimanda alla guida installazione
<fireant1961> sono ignorante completo...ho sempre e solo usato windows...ma leggo spesso delle vostre distribuzioni...avendo un fratello programmatore che me ne parla sempre benissimo...sarà il caso finalmente id provare e di imparare
<fireant1961> soprattutto
<cristian_c> fireant1961: ma prima di installare, è caldamente consigliato provare
<cristian_c> fireant1961: masterizza la 15.10 su dvd, imposta il boot da dvd e scegli 'try xubuntu without installing'
<cristian_c> dopodiché ti troverai sul desktop, comsentendoti di provare il sistema senza necessariamente installarlo su hard disk
<fireant1961> ok....io dispongo di un AMD Athlon 3000+ con 1.23 G di ram ed una scheda video agp ati come Vi dicevo sopra
<fireant1961> e con XP va uno schifo...e vorrei tanto installare questo SO consigliatomi da mio fratello...se ci riesco mi complimenterò con me...altrimenti lo darò a lui e glie lo farò installare...ma preferirei riuscirci io
<fireant1961> anche se lui è il futuro...io sono oramai avviato alla pensione
<cristian_c> fireant1961: per sicurezza, scarica anche lubuntu, che è la *buntu più leggera in assoluto
<fireant1961> ma nella vecchiaia vorrei conoscere questo nuovo magico mondo
<cristian_c> fireant1961: bravo, spirito d'iniziativa, ma ci vuole pazienza
<fireant1961> ma la guida dice che non funziona su pc che hanno più di 10 anni...è così?
<cristian_c> fireant1961: e personalmente, per abotuarti all'inizio, ti consiglierei un dual boot
<fireant1961> e questo ad occhio e croce be ha 12
<cristian_c> fireant1961: essenzialmente, ubuntu così com'è non è pensato per riciclare hardware di dieci anni fa
<fireant1961> Lubuntu c'è l'ho già...nella versione 15.04
<fireant1961> anch'essa già masterizzata su dvd
<cristian_c> fireant1961: 16.04 non è stata ancora ufficialmente rilasciata, lo sarà tra circa una settimana
<cristian_c> 15.04 invece è scaduta
<fireant1961> pensi che sia possibile installarla anche se il pc ha 2 anni in più di quello che dice alla voce requisiti di sistema e installazione?
<cristian_c> fireant1961: più leggera è la distro, più chance di farla girare hai
<fireant1961> ops...vi è un SO fra questi che ha una maggiore longevità?
<cristian_c> quindi, prova lubuntu e vedi come va
<fireant1961> allora mi tocca aspettare la nuova distro
<cristian_c> fireant1961: essenzialmente, ogni due anni viene rilasciata una versione a lungo supporto, valida cinque anni
<fireant1961> leggeto di produzioni TLs o qualcosa del genere
<cristian_c> le altre rilasciate ogni sei mesi, escluse le suddette lts, hanno una validità di nove mesi
<fireant1961> scusa la ridondanza cristian...ma quindi in linea di massima devo solo inserire il dvd e lasciarlo partire dopo aver settato nel bios la partenza dal cd? giusto?
<fireant1961> e per i driver? esistono siti in cui trovarne per Lubuntu, Xubuntu e gli altri?
<cristian_c> fireant1961: sì, ma devi scegliere 'try xubuntu without installing', invece di 'install xubuntu'
<fireant1961> Esistono anche Lubuntu eXubuntu TLS?
<cristian_c> altrimenti parte direttamente la procedura d'installazione
<cristian_c> fireant1961: tutte le derivate ufficiali seguono all'incirca lo stesso ciclo di supporto
<cristian_c> comprese xubuntu e lubuntu
<fireant1961> quindi se non sto attento con la seconda voce parte la installazione senza dual boot o  di prova giusto?
<cristian_c> fireant1961: per i driver , appunto, il kernel di base li racchiude già, a differenza di wndows
<cristian_c> ma per verificare che tutto l'hardware sia a posto, ti merita fare un giro in modalità live
<cristian_c> prima di installare
<cristian_c> fireant1961: esatto, non devi sceglire 'install xubuntu' , se vuoi provarlo
<fireant1961> Ok...provo
<fireant1961> grazie
<cristian_c> di niente
<cristian_c> facci sapere come va
<fireant1961> e per i driver?
<fireant1961> mi dai una dritta?
<cristian_c> fireant1961: per i driver ti ho risposto su
<cristian_c> rilggi le righe sopra, che troverai la mia risposta
<fireant1961> ops..scusate
<fireant1961> la vista senza occhiali da vicino a volte falsa la lettura
<fireant1961> scusami
<cristian_c> nessun problema
<fireant1961> sono certo che sarà un piacere
<cristian_c> buon divertimento con (x)ubuntu
<fireant1961> di certo lo stesso pc...con le stesse caratteristiche che ho io a disposizione di mio fratello è una scheggia rispetto a tutti questi problemi di flash etc etc
<fireant1961> Xp mi sta dando molti molti problemi...e questo Pc non lo possiamo buttare poich+ deve essere usato da utenti in una piccola struttura che non dispone di soldi a suffcienza per comrarne di nuovi..e comunque non ne giro di 4 anni...devo trovare il sistema per farlo andare
<fireant1961> e viste le credenziali di questo mondo a me sconosciuto ma che mi sta meravigliando...penso prorio che i prossimi li farò comprare vuoti e il sistema operativo lo installeremo noi...e Ubuntu...già installato in un altro Pc...mi sta veramente meravigliando...quanto tempo sprecato per correre dietro le bizze Microsoft....che fessi che siamo stati
<ih2gps> se reinstallo ubuntu, dalla stessa live-usb perdo i dati e i programmi installati?
<ih2gps> se reinstallo la nuova versione di ubuntu ho dei vantaggi concreti? quali?
<krabador> 1) no, se agisci in un certo modo  2) dipende
<ih2gps> 1) in che modo?
<ih2gps> mi interessa
<krabador> !ripristino | ih2gps
<ubot-it> ih2gps: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> in questo
<krabador> di fatto puoi far partire l'installazione, selezionare "altro" , quando ti chiede dove installare, selezionare la root del precedente sistema, NON mettere il check per la formattazione, andare avanti
<ih2gps> sarebbe la stessa soluzione della guida?
<ih2gps> lo potrei fare ora da live
<krabador> certo
<ih2gps> se è la stessa procedo
<krabador> facendo "a mano" sei sicuro che vada tutto a posto.
<ih2gps> ho modo di risettare la home che è altrove su sd?
<krabador> ih2gps, ti consiglio, se fai a mano, di chiamare , quando chiesto, l'utente in modo diverso dal precedente
<krabador> su sd ?
<ih2gps> si, ho un SD, l'ì c'ho schiaffato la home, se la tolgo il computer non ha i miei dati
<krabador> sd di quanto ?
<ih2gps> 16 Gb
<krabador> e la root dove sta ?
<ih2gps> ma la home è 5 Gb
<ih2gps> la root sta su sda1
<krabador> ih2gps, da teriminale, sudo fdisk -l | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<ih2gps> sulla sd ho swaplinux, una partizione ext4 e una per la home
<ih2gps> sudo fdisk -l | curl -F
<ih2gps> questo?
<krabador> ih2gps, tutta la linea, premi invio, restituirà un output con un link in mezzo
<ih2gps> cos'è? c=@-?
<krabador> incolla qui quel link
<ih2gps> sudo fdisk -l | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw dice che culr non è installato
<ih2gps> sono in live il mio linux è sputtanato
<krabador> live quale ?
<ih2gps> ubuntu 14.04
<krabador> ih2gps, sicuro di aver copiato ed incollato bene ?
<ih2gps> sono su chiavetta
<krabador> ih2gps, 14.04 o 14.04.4 ?
<ih2gps> 14.04 LTS
<krabador> ti faccio presente, trai le tue conclusioni , che il 21 aprile esce 16.04, che non solo è la nuova versione, ma è anche la nuova LTS
<ih2gps> azz
<krabador> 14.04 , se non è 14.04.4 , ha kernel e parco software di aprile 2014
<ih2gps> reinstallo la 14 e aspetto la 16
<krabador> se il pc è inutilizzabile, si , se puoi usarlo, aspetta la 16, installazione pulita di essa ti conviene
<ih2gps> non funziona la rete e lo schermo fa una risoluzione da vomito
<ih2gps> per il resto, non so, era una scheggia, rispetto a WIN VISTA il pc è come rinato
<krabador> se alla schermata "Tipo di installazione" , non hai una voce "reinstalla" procedi pure con la procedura a mano
<ih2gps> faccio che riprovo una reinstallazione su 14, poi scarico la 16LTS
<ih2gps> si ha reinstallazione, ma minaccia di cancellare tutto
<ih2gps> penso sia l'automatismo di format
<krabador> beh, non è ripristino
<krabador> se ti dice che cancellerà tutto
<krabador> !image | ih2gps
<ubot-it> ih2gps: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> 14.04 , non 14.04.4 , non ti conviene molto .
<ih2gps> cosa non conviene?
<krabador> 14.04
<krabador> ih2gps, e affronta la procedure con il device con la home inserito prima di aver fatto partire il supporto di installazione
<ih2gps> la live è 14.04 mi piaceva la LTS.... LTS sempre, non mi farà ammattire a breve
<krabador> ih2gps, da aprile 2014 ci sono state 4 point release
<krabador> *release
<krabador> 14.04.4 ha aggiornamenti su diversi fronti
<ih2gps> ahhhhhhhhhhh, ecco che altro ho sbagliato, io avevo la 14.04! mi sono caricato il kernel della .4
<krabador> "mi sono caricato" ---> significa una marea di cose .
<ih2gps> il kernel più aggiornato era 3.13.0-32..... poi, ma non l'ho installato il 3.13.0-58.... l'ho trascurato
<ih2gps> scaricato e reinstallato
<ih2gps> perché l'avevo cancellato
<ih2gps> avevo cancellato tutti i kernel, poi non si installavano, poi ho scovato l'apt.conf che aveva un proxy in local... un casino
<krabador> 3.13 è la linea di 14.04 , la linea di 14.04.4 è 4.2
<krabador> ih2gps, non aggiornare la propria linea di kernel, equivale a non aggiornare il sistema
<ih2gps> http://prntscr.com/asaa4l
<krabador> ih2gps, scusami, l'immagine sarebbe dovuta servire per visualizzare le opzioni dell'installer
<ih2gps> krabador non mi fa fare la foto al monitor, c'è altro modo?
<krabador> ih2gps, come hai appena fatto
<ih2gps> la prima l'ha fatta
<ih2gps> che l'installer blocchi tutto?
<krabador> no
<ih2gps> forse ho finito la memoria?
<krabador> ih2gps, premi stamp
<krabador> beh, possibile, quanta ram c'è ^
<ih2gps> che diavolo, lo faccio, ma non fa clik
<ih2gps> 4Gb
<krabador> ih2gps, va a vedere in Immagini
<ih2gps> vuoto
<ih2gps> sto pensando come fare, ma non ho idea
<ih2gps> provo a uscire e rientrare?
<ih2gps> krabador, mi dai un momento, provo a ripostare, esco e rientro
<krabador> ih2gps, vai tranquillo
<ih2gps> poi ridammi il link
<ih2gps> il link
<krabador> !image | ih2gps
<ubot-it> ih2gps: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ih2gps> http://prntscr.com/asajkw
<ih2gps> per logica oserei solo altro
<ih2gps> vedi come minaccia?
<krabador> beh, hai 14.04.4
<ih2gps> ma
<ih2gps> http://prntscr.com/asal4n
<ih2gps> vedi questa
<ih2gps> per me era la 14.04, vedi? il sistema si qualifica così
<krabador> questa è la live che stai usando
<krabador> ma quella che viene rilevata come installata è 14.04.4
<ih2gps> già, ma ho installato da questa, o almen credo
<krabador> ih2gps, allo stato attuale, ti consiglio di effettuare l'operazione da 14.04.4 o da 15.10
<ih2gps> ecco.... ora capisco perché sto casino che non funziano bene
<ih2gps> ora ho questa live, lo faccio da qui, uso il flag su altro e poi non flag su format
<krabador> ih2gps, male
<krabador> ma sei libero di spararti su un piede
<ih2gps> che intendi?
<krabador> ih2gps, hai la home separata, puoi di fatto anche formattare la root. In un ripristino , vengono preservati tutti i dati della home, ma le installazioni di molti programmi vanno comunque perse, anche se non i loro salvataggi
<Fawn> c'è qualcuno?
<krabador> <ih2gps> che intendi? --- > che è da un sistema a quello precedente diverse cose possono andare storte, allo stato attuale, 14.04.4 è rilevata, e la live è di 14.04
<ih2gps> quindi, mi sparo
<krabador> ih2gps, non puoi scaricare un'altra iso, e fare la pendrive ?
<krabador> !ciao | Fawn
<ubot-it> Fawn: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<ih2gps> allora mi faccio la iso di 15?
<ih2gps> e poi ancora 16?
<krabador> ih2gps, anche di 14.04.4
<krabador> ih2gps, come ti dicevo prima, la cosa migliore sarebbe aspettare 16.04 e fare installazione pulita
<Fawn> come?
<ih2gps> la iso 14.04.4... ma di questa ho la live
<krabador> <krabador> ih2gps, non puoi scaricare un'altra iso, e fare la pendrive ?
<Fawn> scusate...
<krabador> se hai la iso di 14.04.4, fa tranquillamente la pendrive di essa
<ih2gps> ma dici la pen drive del 14.04...
<krabador> !usbwin | ih2gps
<ubot-it> ih2gps: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> Fawn, nessun problema, problemi col sistema ubuntu e derivate ufficiali ?
<ih2gps> Fawn, dicci pure
<ih2gps> ok, ma dici della 14.04LTS giusto?
<Fawn> no... non ho problemi con il sistema...
<krabador> ih2gps, di fatto, puoi anche fare il tutto con la live di 14.04,  "altro" selelzioni root, ma devi selezionare anche la home, attendo che non ci siano i check per la formattazione in entrambi
<Fawn> ehm... non capisco bene dove e con chi devo parlare
<krabador> ih2gps, ma ci stai girando intorno, o non ti è chiaro che è meglio fare una pendrive di 14.04.4 o 15.10, ed usare quella, per questa procedura che devi affrontare ?
<ih2gps> Fawn confessati pure, quali peccati?
<krabador> !chat | Fawn
<ubot-it> Fawn: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> Fawn, questo canale è di solo supporto tecnico, ha il log
<Fawn> okey... perdonatemi
<ih2gps> live = pen drive, ce l'ho già, hai visto
<akis24> ih2gps: sei sul canale di supporto ufficiale di ubuntu .. regolati ed evita battute inopportune
<krabador> ih2gps, ti si sta dicendo di rifarla, se non vuoi, responsabilità tua. Nelle linee precedenti ti è stato spiegato con chiarezza cosa devi fare. Buon lavoro
<ih2gps> krabador, devo rifare una pen drive con 14.04.4? poi che me ne faccio di due, qualcosa mi sfugge
<ih2gps> il sistema è un 14.04 LTS, la pen drive è un 14.04.4, però ne devo fare un'altra?
<ih2gps> io la rifaccio anche, ma se non capisco il perché a che serve rifarla?
<evng> Sera... qualcuno sa aiutarmi a far funzionare questa applicazione "mps-youtube" su ubuntu 15.10 ?
<ih2gps> !reinstallare
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'reinstallare'
<akis24> evng:  non supportiamo programmi fuori dai repo ufficiali di ubuntu ...
<evng> ok
<akis24> evng:  ti basterebbe usare qualcuno dei componenti aggiuntivi di firefox per ottenere lo stesso risultato
<evng> ci sono componenti su firefox che ti fanno ascoltare la musica su youtube senza caricare il video ?
<krabador> evng, a quanto pare si , puoi cercare direttamente negli addon
<ih2gps> la home è a parte, converrebbe tenere altre fonti dati su partizioni a parte?
<krabador> ih2gps, nell'effettuare la procedura di ripristino , la home deve essere presente, e se la procedura la fai a mano, deve essere selezionata anch'essa
<krabador> come specificato chiaramente prima.
<akis24> evng: scusa ho visto adesso che è presente nei repo ufficiali  ti basta aprire il terminale e dare    sudo apt  install mps-youtube   e si installera'
<ih2gps> si, ho capito, ma visto che ci sono, la stratedia di home esterno era gradita, ce ne sono altre di directory di sistema da poter tenere fuori per qualche motivo?
<krabador> ih2gps, impara ad usare il sistema  ;)
<ih2gps> krabador, sei stato gentile, però se non capisco le cose non mi sei utile come magari desideri esserlo, perché dovrei rifare un'altra live-usb 14.04.4 che ho già? poi, hai una guida per ora, che sono sul pezzo, ho casini di sistema e non posso mettermi a leggere manuali per imparare, devo agire che sono senza sistema operativo stabile, l'ho sfascia
<ih2gps> to, devo uscirne da sta situazione
<krabador> ih2gps, rileggi i messaggi dalle 21:43
<krabador> se non ti è chiaro qualcosa, chiedi.
<ih2gps> pensa che ieri ho scovato da solo il motivo per cui apt-get non funzionava, il file apt.conf aveva una stringa errata per un proxy in 127.0.0.1:8118:  ok rileggo, come faccio? non vedo gli orari, dove vado a vedere lo storico?
<krabador> ih2gps, ...
<krabador> ih2gps, sistema installato rilevato , 14.04.4
<krabador> ih2gps, pendrive che hai a disposizione , 14.04
<krabador> come abbondantemente specificato prima, è SCONSIGLIATO effettuare il ripristino di un sistema , con una versione precedente.
<krabador> e come specificato abbondantemente prima, di fatto lo puoi comunque fare.
<ih2gps> azz.... hai ragione, mi sono confuso, credevo di essere sul mio sistema, sono su live, ora ho capito
<ih2gps> scusa
<krabador> nessun problema , l'utente è libero comunque di scegliere di procedere come vuole, qui si puo' solo indicare la procedura piu' corretta possibile.
<ih2gps> però, avevo detto che per errore avevo installato la 4 del kernel, non è che vede quella?
<ih2gps> quindi sono con la 14.04 LTS in LIVE, il sistema è un 14.04 LTS che però appare per essere un 14.04.4 per via del kernel scaricato ed installato per errore
<ih2gps> non ricordo di avere usato più versioni di kernel, è questa, secondo me è un LTS anche il pc, io vado tranquillo, credo che veda il kernel errato, può essere, no?
<ih2gps> vado prima a disinstallare la 4 del kernel, per vedere che succede
<ih2gps> ha senso? o è tempo perso?
<ih2gps> sto eliminando la versione 4 e aggiungo la versione 3.13.0-58-generic del kernel, secondo me vedo la 14.04.4 per via della 4 sbagliata la 14.04 LTS arriva a 3.13.0-58 di kernel, giusto?
<ih2gps> vediamo, riavvio e se c'ho preso, poi vi dico
<cristian_c> uhm
<sandrinux> ciao a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | sandrinux
<ubot-it> sandrinux: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<sandrinux> scusate ma un log del canale mensile non c'è? Se voglio cercare qualcosa devo scaricare giorno per giorno?
<krabador> !log | sandrinux
<ubot-it> sandrinux: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<krabador> qui puoi vedere tutti i log, da quando hanno iniziato a farlo .
<sandrinux> sì krabador, grazie, ho visto. Solo che sono giornalieri. Speravo ci fosse un file "almeno" mensile per agevolare le ricerche e non doverne scaricare 100 :)
<krabador> lo fanno in quel modo
<sandrinux> ok, grazie lo stesso
<cristian_c> sandrinux: una dritta
<cristian_c> sandrinux: visto che la data di un particolare appare nell'url della pagina
<cristian_c> ti basta cambiare il giorno nell'url, semplicemente, per cambiare log, senza complesse manovre
<sandrinux> mmmh
<sandrinux> già
<sandrinux> :)
<krabador> ma si devono usare le mani
<sandrinux> grazie
<sandrinux> non necessariamente krabador, magari wget
<caveat> krabador: "allora e` facile!"
<cristian_c> caveat: ti serve il log di -it?
<caveat> cristian_c: vorremmo riuscire a fare uno script bash in cui curl vada a scaricare il log di un canale specifico parametricamente cambiando yyyy/mm/dd
<krabador> we, un progetto comunitario
<cristian_c> cose utilissime per lo sviluppo di ubuntu/linux in generale
<caveat> lo sono, coi mattoncini si costruisce la cattedrale
<sandrinux> ciao, buona serata
#ubuntu-it 2016-04-15
<Tipiti> Ciao
<Tipiti> Ho qualche problema con il boot dopo l'installazione di Ubuntu 15.10 da usb
<Tipiti> Ho provato a riparare e reinstallare grub sia con  boot-repair, sia manualmente con grub-install
<Tipiti> Ma è come se non ci fosse
<perol> ciao, se reinstallando senza format che ne è della home, proprietà, dati, è esterna
<perol> cioè ho la home su altra partizione, la reimposto come home senza format, ma il proprietario? come faccio? reistallo lo stesso proprietario? o diverso?
<perol> mi date un link da leggere come gestire le partizioni, tipo home esterna
<perol> !reinstallare
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'reinstallare'
<perol> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<perol> !partizioni
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<Gio2180> Buonasera
<Gio2180> Ho un problema con tux guitar e timidy
<Gio2180> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<doom_> salve ho un portatile acer travel mate 2702 wlmi  Pentium i4 3ghz con su Lubuntu 14.04  dopo un po che  e in uso si blocca e devo spegnerlo forzatamente dal pulsante di avvio, ho fatto smart test dice che  il disco e  in buono stato pero ha 214 settori danneggiati si puo fare qualcosa per rimediare?
<mike00> puoi marcare i settori come danneggiati in modo che il sistema non li usa e non si blocca
<mike00> ma ora non mi ricordo i comandi... :(
<doom_> mike00 - ho provato con sudo/fsck ma non mi funziona ecco  la risposta del terminale http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15849405/
<mike00> non saprei... non sono un esperto di queste cose... mi era capitato una volta di avere un disco con settori dannegiati e dopo aver seguito una guida su internet avevo marcato i settori danneggiati e ora funziona. ma non saprei dirti cosa fare...
<krabador> doom_, una volta che il disco presenta settori danneggiati, inizia a farti l'idea che il tuo rapporto con quel disco finirà a breve
<krabador> doom_, freezes e blocchi, sono tra le consenguenze di un disco andato
<doom_> krabador in realtà il portatile e molto vecchio aveva sopra xp e non si muoveva più, volevo usarlo solo per la musica e i video nient'atro
<krabador> doom_, un disco con settori danneggiati sta andando. Freezes e blocchi, sono tra le dimostrazioni, spegnere forzatamente è continuare a martellarlo
<Josh> Salve
<Guest94802> vorrei installare Ubuntu su un nuovo Lenovo MIIX 3 - 1030
<Guest94802> è un tablet convertibile con windows 8.1
<Guest94802> devo installare ubuntu per pc oppure ubuntu per tablet?
<cristian_c> Guest94802: una normale ubuntu va bene
<cristian_c> Guest94802: ma nel caso, ti consiglio di provarlo in live
<cristian_c> Guest94802: se nella sessione di prova va bene, puoi pensare di installarlo
<cristian_c> Guest94802: a quanto ammonta la memoria interna?
<Guest94802> 2 GB di Ram - 32 GB di Hard disk
<Guest94802> Grazie per la risposta
<Guest94802> Inoltre, consigli la nuova 15.10 oppure la 14.04 LTS che ho già installato su un vecchio notebook con 1 GB di Ram e va che è una bomba?
<cristian_c> Guest94802: su 32 gb di spazio, ci fai poco
<cristian_c> non è che te lo consiglio
<cristian_c> Guest94802: terza opzione: 16.04
<cristian_c> e hai kernel nuovo
<cristian_c> Guest94802: ma ti suggerisco di provare in live
<cristian_c> Guest94802: mancano sei giorni all'uscita deloa 16,04
<cristian_c> .
<cristian_c> Guest94802: ma hai intenzione di usarlo in dual boot (non credo che la presenza di winz su 32 gb te lo permetta)?
<Guest94802> Ubuntu 14.04 installato sul notebook di cui parlavo prima con 1 GB di Ram e 30 Gb di hard disk con Win XP, in dual boot va che è una meraviglia
<krabador> e #chessuccesso?
<Guest94802> Salve chiedevo se installare su un tablet convertibile Lenovo Miix 3 - 1030 2 GB di Ram 32 Gb di Hard disk, ubuntu per tablet o Ubuntu per PC  e quale versione
<Guest94802> su un notebook ho la 14.04 LTS e va bene
<krabador> Guest94802, notebook e convertibili sono 2 cose diverse
<cristian_c> Guest94802: ti si è già dato un consiglio
<cristian_c> al massimo, prova in live la 16.04, tra sei giorni
<cristian_c> ma l'installazione te la sconsiglio
<cristian_c> con quella poca memoria interna
<krabador> Guest94802, la procedura per quel device è complessa
<krabador> e ti conviene usare una derivata leggera, come xubuntu/lubuntu
<perldoex> come mai da live.usb, funziona tutto e da installazione non funziona wifi e risoluzione display?
<akis24> perldoex: hai provato da driver aggiuntivi a vedere se trova qualcosa ?
<perldoex> i driver sono presenti, quello giusto pure
<akis24> perldoex: che versione di ubuntu ?
<perldoex> qui da live dice 14.04 LTS
<cristian_c> perldoex: caratteristiche del pc
<cristian_c> cpu, ram e scheda grafica
<perldoex> ram 4Gb
<perldoex> cpu intel pentel core duo CPU 9300
<perldoex> scheda grafica, non lo so, come la vedo?
<perldoex> reinstallo, formatto tutto? o si risolve?
<cristian_c> perldoex: lshw -C video | pastebinit
<akis24> perldoex: lshw e metti su pastebin
<perldoex> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15858144/
<cristian_c> perldoex: ora, perché sei root?
<perldoex> per cercare di aggiornare da live
<perldoex> chroot
<cristian_c> grafica intel
<cristian_c> perldoex: aggiornare in che senso?
<cristian_c> e che c'entra la live?
<perldoex> chroot su sitema, da sistema non va la rete, da live si
<perldoex> sul pc rete e display non vanno bene, da live si
<cristian_c> perldoex: e perché in chroot?
<perldoex> perché finge di essere sul pc con apt-get ma se non trovo nulla da aggiornare....
<perldoex> passo alla 15?
<cristian_c> perldoex: sfusa, ma , non basta aggiornare da ethernet?
<cristian_c> perldoex: ed è 14.04?
<perldoex> se lo avessi si
<cristian_c> un cavo?
<cristian_c> ti manca il cavo?
<perldoex> la rete sul pc non va
<perldoex> non c'è gestione reti
<perldoex> nulla per reti
<perldoex> qui da live va che è una scheggia
<cristian_c> perldoex: scusa, e allora neanche in wifi andrà
<perldoex> wifi
<perldoex> qui da live va bene
<cristian_c> ma in ethernet basta che colleghi il cavo
<perldoex> il pc non va con nessuna rete, non ha la gestione
<cristian_c> e non serve ulteriore configurazione
<cristian_c> perldoex: ma non hai il cavo?
<fireant1961> Salve a tutti
<fireant1961> ho appena installato Lubuntu
<fireant1961> è la mia prima volta fuori dal mondo windows
<perldoex> no, solo usb, non heternet
<perldoex> ethernet
<fireant1961> ciao cristian
<cristian_c> perldoex: ahhh, ecco
<cristian_c> manca la porta
<Paolo_X> ciao a tutti
<fireant1961> ho un problema...spero risolvibile....ma ho bisogno di una mano
<cristian_c> perldoex: sei in live, ora?
<akis24> fireant1961: esponi il problema
<perldoex> si
<Paolo_X> potete aiutarmi?
<akis24> !aiuto | Paolo_X
<ubot-it> Paolo_X: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<fireant1961> ho una stampante Hp....precisamente HP laserijet P1102...ma non stampa
<cristian_c> perldoex: da chroot, digita: lshwn-C network | pastebinit
<perldoex> ok
<akis24> !stampanti | fireant1961
<ubot-it> fireant1961: stampanti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner
<fireant1961> non è uno scanner
<cristian_c> fireant1961: l'hai collegata al pc e aggiunta dalla finestra stampanti?
<fireant1961> è una semplice stampante laser monocromatica
<akis24> fireant1961: eh se ci dai un occhiata almeno ..
<Paolo_X> qual'è la miglior distribuzione linux e come installarlo su un iMac g4?
<fireant1961> la vede...ma non stampa
<cristian_c> Paolo_X: 'migliore' distribuzione linux è qualcosa che può avere risposte soggettive
<perldoex> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15858449/
<cristian_c> !mac | Paolo_X
<ubot-it> Paolo_X: Ubuntu su MacBook Pro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro | Installare Ubuntu sui sistemi Mac Intel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel | Download di Ubuntu per PowerPc: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/ImmaginiPowerPc
<cristian_c> Paolo_X: cpu, ram, scheda grafica
<cristian_c> fireant1961: l'hai collegata al pc e aggiunta dalla finestra stampanti?
<cristian_c> description: Ethernet interface product: 88E8055 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller
<cristian_c> perldoex: scusa, ma la eth c'è eccome
<fireant1961> mi dice che devo installare qualcosa che ha a che fare con questo link: hplip-gui. ...ma clicco e mi dice indirizzo non interpellabile
<akis24> fireant1961: verifica che sia installato  hplip e hplip-gui  e poi dal pannello di controllo prova a configurarla  di solito le stampanti hp sono supportate pienamente su ubuntu
<cristian_c> fireant1961: 'mi dice' <- chi?
<perldoex> cristian_c sono senza cavi, solo wifi e quello non va, qui da live si, sta andando bene
<cristian_c> e allora dillo che è quello
<akis24> fireant1961: apri il terminale e dai sudo apt install hplip-gui   e metti tutto su pastebin
<cristian_c> perldoex: per semplicità, sarebbe meglio procurarsi un cavo
<akis24> !paste | fireant1961
<ubot-it> fireant1961: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fireant1961> Io ho installato Lubuntu....ma devo selezionare dal sito in questione una disto e fra quele presenti vi è una sola voce possibile: ubuntu....è lo stesso che Libuntu?
<perldoex> è quello, su pc, sono come isolato, qui da live... va bene. uso WiFi senza ethernet, router in mobilità
<cristian_c> perldoex: quantomeno per poter comunicare in chat in tempo reale, mentre sei sul sistema instappato
<cristian_c> installato
<cristian_c> perldoex: ok
<akis24> fireant1961: lubuntu è una derivata ufficiale e il sustema base è identico
<cristian_c> perldoex: ma hai unity?
<akis24> sistema*
<perldoex> che famiglia è? come la distinguo, credo sia trusty
<perldoex> sembra unity, è la conf grafica?
<perldoex> sembra unity, interfaccia grafica
<cristian_c> perldoex: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<perldoex> non risponde
<perldoex> ok
<perldoex> ubuntu
<fireant1961> Ok...sto eseguendo il download del file...lo installo e vi faccio sapere..sono un neofita in tal senso...nessuna esperienzsa co questo SO...però anche se è solo l'inizio...lo trovo già molto affascinante...e soprattutto molto veloce
<perldoex> dice solo ubuntu
<perldoex> da chroot non risponde
<fireant1961> molti comandi li devo scoprire ancora...
<cristian_c> perldoex: hai unity
<cristian_c> fireant1961: download di cosa?
<fireant1961> come del resto avrei voluto cambiare sfondo del desktop ma ancora non calisco come si fa..pian piano tutto è possibile...mi mancano solo pochi anni alla pensione...ci riuscirò
<cristian_c> perldoex: hai detto di non avere un gestore di rete
<fireant1961> download di hplip
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> fireant1961: sudo apt-get install hplip
<perldoex> esatto, pc, da live non ho rete, nulla
<perldoex> scusa
<perldoex> no
<cristian_c> perldoex: puoi postare una foto del desktop?
<perldoex> errato
<perldoex> da pc non ho rete, qui da lie si
<cristian_c> perldoex: puoi postare una foto del desktop?
<perldoex> ok
<perldoex> vuoi vedere cosa in particolare? solo desktop?
<akis24> fireant1961: bisogna che posti in canale i risultati dei comandi che ti vengono dati abbiamo bisogno di vedere anche noi  usa " paste " come detto prima
<cristian_c> perldoex: solo il desktop
<perldoex> ok dove?
<perldoex> hai un link?
<cristian_c> !image | perldoex
<ubot-it> perldoex: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<perldoex> http://prntscr.com/aspoy9
<cristian_c> perldoex: sulla versione installata manca l'icona in alto a destra sul pannello?
<fireant1961> scusatemi...ma come si installa? ho fatto doppio click ma si apre una sorta di txt...vi è qualoca che devo fare per installarlo?
<perldoex> no, c'è una icona a spicchio, ma vuota
<cristian_c> fireant1961: doppio clic su cosa?
<cristian_c> pietroalbini: ok
<cristian_c> perldoex: ok
<pietroalbini> cristian_c, perfetto!
<akis24> fireant1961: se continui ad andare per conto tuo restiamo tuttaa la sera qui per nulla ..  [22:05:10] <cristian_c> fireant1961: sudo apt-get install hplip
<cristian_c> perldoex: e se facevi clic sull'icona 'a spicchio' cosa usciva?
<fireant1961> hplip 3.16.3
<cristian_c> fireant1961: salvo casi particolari, non devi scaricare nulla direttamente dal sito hp
<fireant1961> sudo apt-get install hplip....cosa è? dove lo trovo e come lo installo? perdonatemi ma sono un neoffita
<cristian_c> fireant1961: possibilmente sfrutta i comodi repository di ubuntu
<fireant1961> è la mia primissima volta su un sistema linux
<akis24> fireant1961: apri il terminale e dai il comando scritto poi invio  ti chiedera' la password digitala anche se non la vedi e poi invio ancora
<fireant1961> dove si trova questo terminale?
<cristian_c> fireant1961: ctrl+alt+t
<perldoex> una finestrella con due icone
<fireant1961> per caso è il LXTerminal?
<cristian_c> perldoex: puoi scattare una foto di ciò che descrivi?
<cristian_c> fireant1961: sì
<akis24> fireant1961:  si quello
<perldoex> devo uscire e rientrare
<cristian_c> perldoex: ok
<perldoex> ok
<fireant1961> fatto...mi dice che deve scaricare 10 mb ed ho detto si
<fireant1961> posso chiedervi una coa? ma per caso ogni volta che devo installare qualcosa devo usare Lx terminal?
<akis24> fireant1961:  bene aspetta che finisca se poi ci fai vedere qualcosa ti paghiamo una birra anche ..
<cristian_c> fireant1961: perdonami, ma la richiesta di hplip dove ti è stata comunicata?
<fireant1961> semmai una biira ve la offrirei ben volentieri io...e non solo uan che con una appena ci si bagna la lingua
<akis24> fireant1961: puoi usare anche synaptic = gestore pacchetti
<cristian_c> fireant1961: la via del terminale per installare è solo quella più veloce
<cristian_c> ma i gestori grafici dei pacchetti, non mancano
<fireant1961> devo imparare...pain piano imparerò...ma non voglio più usare uni strumento Microsoft...
<fireant1961> però per usarlo bisogna sempre conoscere la parola chiave
<fireant1961> e quelle devo imparare a scoprire quali sono...dove sono e quando usarle
<akis24> fireant1961:  se dessi un occhiata qui .. http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione/Indice   impareresti prima
<fireant1961> scusate ho copiato quel che vi era nel LX Terminal...volete che lo incolli qui? io non so se ha finito
<cristian_c> fireant1961: no  qui
<akis24> !paste | fireant1961
<ubot-it> fireant1961: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> *non
<akis24> fireant1961:  copia e incolla tutto al link che ti abbiamo posato poi premi " paste " ti si apre una pagina col risultato .. copia e in colla indirizzo della pagina qui in canale
<akis24> postato*
<fireant1961> postato
<cristian_c> fireant1961: devi postarci l'indirizzo della pagina
<fireant1961> non ci capisco più nulla....
<fireant1961> e ho chiuse le pagine...ricomincio da capo...riapro tutto
<fireant1961> scusa
<akis24> fireant1961:  l'indirizzo della pagina è quello sopra nella barra del browser
<fireant1961> sono un imbranato
<fireant1961> è dura passare da windows a libuntu...ma imparerò
<akis24> tranquillo cristian_c  resta fino a domani mattina :)
<fireant1961> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15859290/
<akis24> perfetto fireant1961
<fireant1961> non dirmi perfetto che quasi credo di essere riuscito a fare qualcosa di importante
<fireant1961> comunque grazie di cuore
<akis24> i primi passi .. poi dopo si corre eh
<fireant1961> io vivo in molise...nel paesino dove è crollata la scuola dopo un terremoto nel 2002..si chiama san giuliano di puglia
<fireant1961> provincia di campobasso
<fireant1961> vi ci doveste trovare...sarà un piacere ospitarvi
<akis24> fireant1961: sempre da terminale  sudo apt-get install hplip-gui  e sempre su paste
<fireant1961> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15859417/plain/
<akis24> fireant1961:  devi dare invio come prima ..
<fireant1961> dove devo dare invio?
<akis24> fireant1961: il comando sul terminale e poi invio .. password .. ancora invio ecc
<fireant1961> non mi fa inserire la passwor
<cristian_c> fireant1961: non è visibile
<cristian_c> ma la stai digitando
<fireant1961> mi dice solo syntax
<fireant1961> e dentro syntax vi sono una serie di voci incomrensibili
<cristian_c> fireant1961: sudo apt-get install -y pastebinit
<Fastbyte01> ciao qualcuno usa una apu e una gpu ati?
<akis24> !chat | Fastbyte01
<ubot-it> Fastbyte01: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Fastbyte01
<ubot-it> Fastbyte01: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<fireant1961> aspetta---ho digitato sudo....nel terminale...ho inserito la password ho cliccaotinvio...ora sta lavorando
<cristian_c> bene
<fireant1961> appena finito copio...incollo nella pagina che mi avete indicato e vi riinvio il txt
<fireant1961> fatto
<fireant1961> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15859577/
<fireant1961> mi diceva che era già alla versione più aggiornata
<cristian_c> fireant1961: sudo apt-get install hplip-gui | pastebinit
<cristian_c> no scusa
<cristian_c> digita invece:
<cristian_c> fireant1961: sudo apt-get install -y hplip-gui | pastebinit
<Fastbyte01> sto usando un sistema composto da un apu a6 e da una doppia scheda grafica ati. Vorrei sapere se c'è un modo per usare solo la scheda grafica discreta e non quella integrata. Uso Ubuntu 16.04 con il kernel 4.4
<cristian_c> Fastbyte01: è un pc desktop?
<cristian_c> Fastbyte01: comunque, 16.04 esce ufficialmente solo tra 6 giorni
<cristian_c> è ancora in beta
<Fastbyte01> @cristian_c no un portatile
<cristian_c> Fastbyte01: quali driver stai utilizzando?
<cristian_c> Fastbyte01: lshw -C video | pastebinit
<Fastbyte01> cristian_c: quelli open. http://paste.ubuntu.com/15859707/
<cristian_c> Fastbyte01: c'è una sola radeon
<cristian_c> non vedo due gpu
<fireant1961> fatto....il link è: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15859748/
<cristian_c> fireant1961: ti ho mandato un altro comando
<fireant1961> di certo il resto...è velocissimo
<cristian_c> non quello
<Fastbyte01> cristian_c: installate sul portatile c'è ne sono due una è quella che hai visto e l'altra è una radeon 8670M
<cristian_c> fireant1961: sudo apt-get install -y hplip-gui | pastebinit
<fireant1961> nessuna impuntatura...nessuo sfarfallio....
<fireant1961> cristian....già fatto
<cristian_c> Fastbyte01: che però non è rilevata
<fireant1961> e ho postato il link corrispondente
<cristian_c> fireant1961: assolutamente no
<Fastbyte01> cristian_c: si infatti
<fireant1961> accidenti...dove sbaglio
<fireant1961> rifaccio
<cristian_c> fireant1961: semplicemente , manda il comando
<cristian_c> fireant1961: sudo apt-get install -y hplip-gui | pastebinit
<cristian_c> è un semplice copia e incolla
<cristian_c> Fastbyte01: lspci -k | pastebinit
<fireant1961> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15859786/
<fireant1961> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15859786/
<fireant1961> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15859786/
<fireant1961> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15859786/
<fireant1961> scusa...ho cliccato  e me ne ha copiato tutte queste volte...
<fireant1961> è questo?
<Fastbyte01> cristian_c:http://paste.ubuntu.com/15859837/
<cristian_c> fireant1961: ok
<Fastbyte01> cristian_c: ma anche con questo comando sembra che rilevi solo la gpu integrata.
<cristian_c> Display controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Sun XT [Radeon HD 8670A/8670M/8690M / R5 M330] (rev ff) Kernel driver in use: radeon Kernel modules: radeon
<cristian_c> VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Kabini [Radeon HD 8400 / R3 Series] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Kabini [Radeon HD 8400 / R3 Series] Kernel driver in use: radeon Kernel modules: radeon
<Fastbyte01> cristian_c: grazie di avermelo fatto notare. me lo ero perso.
<cristian_c> Fastbyte01: in xenial non vedo più la presenza del catalyst control center
<cristian_c> che era legato alla presenza dei driver proprietari
<cristian_c> Fastbyte01: e a quanto vedo le tue due gpu non sono gcn, forse, quindi niente driver amdgpu
<cristian_c> ma solo i radeon
<cristian_c> fireant1961: comunque, ti avevo chiesto prima da dove provenisse la richiesta di hplip
<cristian_c> Sea Islands 	BONAIRE, KABINI, MULLINS, KAVERI, HAWAII 	HD7790, R7 260, R9 290
<cristian_c> Volcanic Islands 	TONGA, ICELAND/TOPAZ, CARRIZO, FIJI, STONEY 	R9 285
<fireant1961> me lo aveva scritto akis24
<cristian_c> fireant1961: intendo,, avevi provato ad aggiungere la stampante dalla finestra stampanti?
<fireant1961> ragazzi...alle 4 devo essere in piedi....devo a malincuoe lasciarvi....ma non stampa...e la cosa mi preoccupa...la mia imbranataggine è dura...
<fireant1961> si la vede ma non stampa
<fireant1961> dopo il comando stampa pagina di prova...non stampa nulla...e così anche con la pagina di abi word nessuna stampa
<fireant1961> mi dice inattiva
<fireant1961> inattiva-finito pagina 1
<cristian_c> fireant1961: ma quindi l'avevi aggiunta?
<GiuseppeP> quando è prevista l'uscita della 16.04?
<cristian_c> !ora | GiuseppeP
<ubot-it> GiuseppeP: No! Non è ancora uscita! Ogni volta che chiedi, Mark Shuttleworth ritarda il rilascio di altri 15 minuti.
<f843d0> GiuseppeP: 21 Apr
<cristian_c> GiuseppeP: a parte gli scherzi, framsei giorni esatti
<GiuseppeP> ok grazie mi ricordo in passato mettevano la data sul sito
<cristian_c> ehhhh
<cristian_c> GiuseppeP: devi chiedere a pietroalbini
<cristian_c> ;)
<fireant1961> si aggiunta si ma non stampa
<Gianluca> sera a tutti
<Gianluca> ho questo problema
<f843d0> !ciao | Gianluca
<ubot-it> Gianluca: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<cristian_c> fireant1961: apri il menù delle applicazioni
<cristian_c> fireant1961: e seleziona hplip gui
<Guest25655> vedete il link http://i.imgur.com/a3i5zMI.png
<Guest25655> come faccio a disistallarlo
<cristian_c> GiuseppeP: a cosa ti riferisci?
<Guest25655> perfavore
<cristian_c> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cristian_c> Guest25655: gianluca, per favore, non fare così ogni volta
<Guest25655> ok
<Guest25655> vorrei disistallare la cosa che ho istallato
<Guest25655> nello stamp che ho mandato
<Guest25655> http://i.imgur.com/a3i5zMI.png
<cristian_c> Guest25655: e come mai hai installato 'la cosa'?
<Guest25655> perchè volevo vedere se funzionava
<Guest25655> adesso come si disistalla
<Guest25655> disinstalla
<f843d0> Guest25655: mesa-utils?
<cristian_c> Guest25655: se funzionava cosa?
<Guest25655> il programma
<cristian_c> che programma?
<f843d0> Guest25655: quale programma?
<Guest25655> che ho istallato nn va e vorrei disinstallarlo
<Guest25655> compiz fusion
<cristian_c> Guest25655: su su che se ti impegni, sei anche in grado di spiegarti senza monosillabi
<cristian_c> perfetto
<f843d0> Guest25655: sudo apt-get --purge remove mesa-utils
<f843d0> Guest25655: per quello che hai incollato
<cristian_c> Guest25655: e come l'hai installato compiz-fusion?
<Guest25655> con il comando
<Guest25655> che ho trovato nel link
<cristian_c> Guest25655: che link?
<f843d0> Guest25655: a che gioco giochiamo? Dicci il comando
<cristian_c> f843d0: ma gianluca pensa di essere in un quix
<cristian_c> quiz
<f843d0> Guest25655: ah ok, allora... puoi chiedere l'aiuto del pubblico, telefonata a casa, o aiuto del man
<cristian_c> che se risponde più di una parola, gli prendono qualcuno in ostaggio
<Guest25655> sudo apt -get  install mesa - utils
<cristian_c> Guest25655: mesa utils non è compiz fusion
<f843d0> Guest25655: quello non installa compiz-fusion, bensì, come suggerisce la synopsis, mesa-utils
<cristian_c> molto semplicemente.
<cristian_c> !info mesa-utils
<ubot-it> mesa-utils (source: mesa-demos): Miscellaneous Mesa GL utilities. In component universe, is extra. Version 8.2.0-1ubuntu1 (wily), package size 30 kB, installed size 100 kB
<Guest25655> si era il comando per fare partire il programma che ho istallato
<cristian_c> Guest25655: dobbiamo aspettare le 2 di notte per sapere che programma hai installato?
<Guest25655> quello
<f843d0> O istallato, che si vede spesso in questi canali, tra l'altro
<f843d0> E generalmente, sempre la stessa persona dietro
<cristian_c> Guest25655: hai installato mesa-utils ma non ci hai detto che comando hai dato per far partire 'il programma'
<Guest25655> Compiz-Fusion
<cristian_c> Guest25655: e , se proprio de lo vuoi dire, come hai installato compiz fusion?
<cristian_c> ce la fai a rispondere?
<Guest25655> si
<Guest25655> questa e la pagina http://linuxmx.it/guide/ubuntu/28-installare-e-avviare-compiz-fusion.html
<Guest25655> e questo e il comando che ho usato
<Guest25655> sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<Guest25655> cristian
<f843d0> Guest25655: ok, e pensi che non funziona
<Guest25655> no perchè nn ho la scheda grafica 3d
<Guest25655> nel pc
<f843d0> Guest25655: come già detto, se vuoi rimuovere un pacchetto, usa  sudo apt-get --purge remove [package]
<Guest25655> ho fatto sto comando : apt-get --purge remove mesa-utils
<Guest25655> f843d0
<Guest25655> e giusto
<f843d0> Guest25655: monosillabi a parte, ci sono accenti, segni di punteggiatura nella nostra lingua
<f843d0> Guest25655: cosa vorresti comunicare?
<cristian_c> Guest25655: e da dove hai dedotto che mesa utils installa (e fa partire) compiz-fusion?
<dharik> ciao a tutti, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Guest86448> buona sera come faccio ad aggiornare flasch player
<Carlin0> Guest86448, scarica e installa chrome
<Guest86448> si lo fatto ma mi dice di istallare l' ultima versione di Flash Player
<Carlin0> chrome ha già l'ultima versione
<Guest86448> si ma vado su questa pagina ed esce questo  ora ti mando la foto
<Guest86448> http://i.imgur.com/2Utgb6Z.png
<Guest86448> ecco lo stamp
<Guest86448> questo esce su web chromium
<Carlin0> quello è firefox
<Guest86448> no e web chromium che esce quello
<Carlin0> ho detto chrome non chromium o altro
<Guest86448> e come faccio a scaricarlo
<Guest86448> io ho 32 bit il sistema
<Carlin0> dal sito
<Carlin0> aah no ... è solo a 64
<Guest86448> lo so e mi anno fatto mettere chromium ma esce quello che to mandato alla stamp come devo fare perpiacere
<Carlin0> c'è poco da fare se hai il 32 bit
<Guest86448> lo so ma per aggiornare adobe flasch a l' ultima versione come devo fare
<Guest86448> carlino
<Guest86448> come devo fare
#ubuntu-it 2016-04-16
<Gianluca> ce qualucuno
<krabador> !ciao | Guest78622
<ubot-it> Guest78622: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Guest78622> krabador come mai esce cosi su chromium
<krabador> "cosi' " come
<Guest78622> http://i.imgur.com/hckD5QE.png
<Guest78622> ecco lo stamp
<krabador> "questo plugin non è supportato"
<Guest78622> si
<krabador> eh
<Guest78622> come faccio a risolvere
<krabador> lo sai la domanda, qual'è ^
<krabador> ?
<Guest78622> si questo plugin non è supportato
<Guest78622> vuol dire che nn posso risolvere
<krabador> eh, ... ---> che plugin è?
<krabador> senza info a riguardo, ci giriamo i pollici
<Guest78622> flasch
<Guest78622> e di una chat
<Guest78622> in flasch
<krabador> Guest78622, apri il terminale
<Guest78622> ok
<Guest78622> aperto
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep flash | pastebiniit
<Guest78622> fatto ora ti mando la foto
<krabador> questo fa un link, incollalo
<krabador> niente foto
<Guest78622> ecco il link http://i.imgur.com/Y7c7LaP.png
<krabador> calmati
<krabador> stai andando a caso
<krabador> allora
<Guest78622> sono calmo ti sto ascoltando
<Guest78622> sto seguendo quello che dici
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep flash | pastebinit
<krabador> restituisce, nel terminale, un link
<krabador> incollalo qui
<Guest78622> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15863404/
<Guest78622> eccolo
<krabador> buon pugliese, fai una cosa, riporta che ubuntu usi
<Guest78622> 15.10
<krabador> software-properties-gtk
<krabador> da terminale
<krabador> nella tab "altro software"
<krabador> abilita  "partner di canoncal"
<Guest78622> fatto
<krabador> chiudi la finestra
<krabador> torna in terminale
<Guest78622> il primo e scritto
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<Guest78622> aspe
<krabador> eh
<krabador> dai gianlù
<krabador> :D
<Guest78622> ti mando il link cosi mi dici quale dei due devo abilitare
<Guest78622> ce ne sono due partner di canocal
<krabador> solo il primo
<krabador> lascia stare i sorgenti
<Guest78622> fatto e uscito questo Impossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice: saranno ignorati o verranno usati quelli vecchi
<krabador> software-properties-gtk
<krabador> nel menu a tendina "scarica da"
<krabador> scegli "altro "
<krabador> e poi scegli "italia"
<krabador> server con "garr"
<Guest78622> ubuntu.mirror.garr.it devo mettere
<krabador> dai gianlu'
<Guest78622> quello devo mettere
<krabador> dai gianlu'
<Guest78622> messo
<Guest78622> protocollo
<Guest78622> ubuntu.mirror.garr.it messo poi mi dice protocollo
<Guest78622> poi cosa faccio scegli server
<Guest78622> ti sto seguendo faccio scegli server
<krabador> scegli quel server, vai di ok
<krabador> torna nel terminale
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<Guest78622> fatto mi ha dato questo W: Impossibile recuperare http://ppa.launchpad.net/skunk/pepper-flash/ubuntu/dists/wily/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<Guest78622> E: Impossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice: saranno ignorati o verranno usati quelli vecchi.
<krabador> hai messo un ppa che da problemi
<Guest78622> e ora cosa devo fare ti sto seguendo passo passo
<krabador> si , quello che ti pare, ma prima hai messo un ppa, con software per i fatti suoi
<krabador> che non solo corrompono il sistemw
<krabador> *a
<krabador> ma rendono difficile l'assistenza ufficiale a riguardo
<Guest78622> e nn posso risolvere ora
<krabador> non è che se clicchi a caso cose trovate sul web, risovono
<krabador> allora
<krabador> software-properties-gtk
<krabador> !image | Guest78622
<ubot-it> Guest78622: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> (,,,)
<Guest78622> fatto aperto
<Guest78622> ho fatto il comando
<krabador> eh
<krabador> segui
<Guest78622> ti sto seguendo
<krabador> quindi ?
<Guest78622> vuoi lo stamp ora te lo mando
<krabador> l'immagine ?
<krabador> bravo il gianluca .
<Guest78622> ti seguo
<Guest78622> http://i.imgur.com/TQnJlAX.png
<Guest78622> eccolo
<krabador> vai in "altro software"
<krabador> e fa altra immagine
<Guest78622> ok
<krabador> Guest78622, fa una cosa, digita /nick tuonome, dove tuonome è un nick a tua scelta, in modo che si evita di chiamarti guest
<Guest78622> http://i.imgur.com/B7KonBX.png
<krabador> Gianluca, disabilita tutte le voci "ppa"
<krabador> Guest8573, scegli un nick un po' piu' originale di gianluca
<krabador> Guest8573, scegli un nick un po' piu' originale di gianluca
<GianlucaLuperto> fatto
<krabador> Guest8573, una volta disabilitate le voci ,chiudi la finestra
<krabador> torna nel terminale
<GianlucaLuperto> chiusa la finestra
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep flash | pastebinit
<GianlucaLuperto> fato e uscito
<krabador> eh
<krabador> indovina che serve ?
<GianlucaLuperto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15863693/
<GianlucaLuperto> eccolo
<GianlucaLuperto> capito
<krabador> sudo apt-get remove --purge pepperflashplugin-nonfree  | pastebinit
<GianlucaLuperto> copio cosi : sudo apt-get remove --purge pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<krabador> yep
<krabador> dai lubbarè :D
<GianlucaLuperto> http://i.imgur.com/McSkFMh.png
<GianlucaLuperto> vedi fatto
<GianlucaLuperto> ora
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep flash | pastebinit
<GianlucaLuperto> ii  flashplugin-installer                        11.2.202.616ubuntu0.15.10.1                i386         Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<GianlucaLuperto> ii  flashplugin-installer                        11.2.202.616ubuntu0.15.10.1                i386         Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<krabador> non devi incollare qui
<GianlucaLuperto> ok
<krabador> il terminale
<krabador> ma
<krabador> il link
<krabador> ...
<GianlucaLuperto> ok
<krabador> eh
<GianlucaLuperto> scusa
<krabador> sono diversi giorni che vieni, gianluca ...
<GianlucaLuperto> si nn avevo capito
<krabador> come funziona.
<krabador> "non avevi capito"  ?
<GianlucaLuperto> si ho capito
<krabador> adesso ?
<GianlucaLuperto> si ti seguo quello che dici
<krabador> sicuro?
<GianlucaLuperto> si
<krabador> adesso?
<GianlucaLuperto> si
<GianlucaLuperto> http://i.imgur.com/6IzhxOP.png
<krabador> non serve immagine
<krabador> ma che risponda
<krabador> <krabador> adesso?
<GianlucaLuperto> ho detto che seguo quello che dici tu
<GianlucaLuperto> passo passo
<krabador> sicuro ?
<GianlucaLuperto> ho detto si kabador
<krabador> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<GianlucaLuperto> fatto
<krabador> eh
<krabador> link ?
<krabador> è tardi ...
<GianlucaLuperto> http://i.imgur.com/nFdTo8V.png
<GianlucaLuperto> ecco
<krabador> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> produce un link
<krabador> basta che lo incolli
<krabador> luperto che non sei altro
<krabador> #daiggianluca
<GianlucaLuperto> http://i.imgur.com/OtieUfE.png
<GianlucaLuperto> ecco
<krabador> ...
<krabador>  GianlucaLuperto
<krabador> senti
<GianlucaLuperto> dimmi
<krabador> ma lo copi e incolli il comando +
<krabador> o fai come ti pare ?
<krabador> dimmi sinceramente
<GianlucaLuperto> si ho fatto il comando che mi hai dato
<krabador> se lo copi e incolli
<krabador> fa un link
<krabador> senza che fai l'immagine
<krabador> ok ?
<krabador> Gianluca
<krabador> GIANLUCA
<GianlucaLuperto> o capito
<krabador> ;)
<krabador> EH
<krabador> sveglia
<krabador> mandami quello
<GianlucaLuperto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15863773/
<GianlucaLuperto> capito
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y install adobe-flashplugin | pastebinit
<krabador> GianlucaLuperto, se non hai il link risultante, esci tranquillamente dalla chat
<GianlucaLuperto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15863790/
<krabador>  GianlucaLuperto , dpkg -l | grep adobe | pastebinit
<GianlucaLuperto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15863803/
<krabador> bene GianlucaLuperto chiudi il browser
<krabador> riaprilo
<krabador> e torna nel sito che ti serve+
<GianlucaLuperto> ok
<pippo> buongiorno, volevo installare una distru su un netbook con 1 Gb di ram il cliente riferisce solo si usare P2P "maggiormente" quale mi consigliate? grazie
<pippo> un altra domanda questa e per me il 15.05 è LTS? grazie.
<sancho_> salve, qualcuno saprebbe delucidarmi sulle condizioni dell'architettura fibra in Italia?
<sancho_>  ho attualmente Fastweb fibra 100mega, mi hanno proposto Telecom fibra 100mega ma non saprei quale delle due compagnie detiene i diritti sull'architettura a Torino
<Daniele90> signori buongiorno
<maroloccio> ciao. un pacchetto mi chiede una dipendenza esatta (-X) ma io ho già installato -X+1. esempio: ho -14, lui vuole -13 esattamente. che fare?
<pigeta> buongiorno
<pigeta> ho appena reinstallato kubuntu
<pigeta> avrei anche windows
<pigeta> qual'è il comando per far caricare grub e far cercare i vari sistemi operativi presenti?
<f843d0> pigeta: hai appena reinstallato, non funziona dopo l'installazione GRUB?
<pigeta> no
<pigeta> grub non c'è
<f843d0> pigeta: qual è il comportamento della macchina?
<pigeta> parte direttamente con ubuntu
<pigeta> salta grub
<pigeta> questo perchè ho scollegato il disco di windows prima del installazione
<pigeta> ora l'ho riccolegato e devo fargli fare la ricerca
<f843d0> pigeta: dovrebbe riconoscere nuove entries con sudo grub-install
<f843d0> pigeta: ma controlla cosa compila nei file di configurazione, alla peggio c'è anche sudo update-grub
<pigeta> bene grazie
<joy> ciao ho un problema ho linux mint su un HD portatile, quando vado a installare il realise sul hard disk interno mi da errore. premetto che sul pc non ce installato nessun sistema operativo
<joy> non vedo piu la bara indirizzo e nemmeno il riduci icona
<joy> e il desktop e' tutto nero senza icone
<joy> praticamente inutilizzabile come potrei sistemare?
<Guest15177> giorno buon sabato a tutti
<GianlucaLuperto> come mai mi esce questo http://i.imgur.com/LBtKpvb.png
<GianlucaLuperto> come mai
<Carlin0> GianlucaLuperto, hai la 32 o la 64 bit ?
<GianlucaLuperto> 32 bit
<GianlucaLuperto> su chromium esce questo che ho mandato allo stamp http://i.imgur.com/LBtKpvb.png
<Carlin0> quale ?
<GianlucaLuperto> eccolo http://i.imgur.com/LBtKpvb.png
<Carlin0> 14.04 , 150.10 ?
<Carlin0> 15.10
<GianlucaLuperto> 15.10
<GianlucaLuperto> ho
<Carlin0> !info pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<ubot-it> pepperflashplugin-nonfree (source: pepperflashplugin-nonfree): Pepper Flash Player - browser plugin. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.7ubuntu1 (wily), package size 10 kB, installed size 69 kB
<Carlin0> GianlucaLuperto, sudo apt install pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<Carlin0> e dopo riavvia chromium
<GianlucaLuperto> ce lo gia istallato se nn mi sbaglio
<Carlin0> GianlucaLuperto, sudo apt installl pastebinit
<Carlin0> GianlucaLuperto, sudo apt install pastebinit
<GianlucaLuperto> a devo fare questo
<Carlin0> GianlucaLuperto, dpkg -l | grep pepperflash
<GianlucaLuperto> o fatto tutto questo
<Carlin0> GianlucaLuperto, l'ultimo comando crea un link incollalo qui
<GianlucaLuperto> krabador buon sabato
<Carlin0> GianlucaLuperto, quando hai voglia i comandi restano sempre gli stessi di prima
<GianlucaLuperto> lo so ma io con krabador ho fatto tutto
<Carlin0> !tizio | GianlucaLuperto
<ubot-it> GianlucaLuperto: non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<krabador> bene, sono contento
<GianlucaLuperto> come mai krabador esce questo http://i.imgur.com/DAkY9XF.png
<Carlin0> GianlucaLuperto, sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> GianlucaLuperto, dpkg -l | grep pepperflash
<Carlin0> sempre quando hai voglia eh
<GianlucaLuperto> si ma con krabador ho fatto questo
<krabador> beh, se l'utente ha messo adobe-flashplugin dal repo partner, dpkg -l | grep adobe | pastebinit
<GianlucaLuperto> a devo fare il comando krabador per questo link che ti ho mandato
<GianlucaLuperto> http://i.imgur.com/DAkY9XF.png
<Carlin0> sembra chromium quello krabador
<krabador> Carlin0, si , ma pepperflash sta andando in pensione
<Carlin0> ma sulla 15.10 c'è ancora
<krabador> GianlucaLuperto, manda dpkg -l | grep adobe | pastebinit
<krabador> Carlin0, si, anche su 16.04 , ma sta dando problemi
<Carlin0> poi lui ha pure la 32 bit
<krabador> aaaaaah e allora.
<Carlin0> è da ieri sera che gira il signorino
<krabador> #ommadonna
<Carlin0> ma vuole solo te :P
<Carlin0> si sarà innamorato
<Carlin0> LOL
<GianlucaLuperto> fatto krabador
<GianlucaLuperto> http://i.imgur.com/eM3hw7i.png
<krabador> GianlucaLuperto, se non incolli qui il link del comando, non incollare altro
<GianlucaLuperto> ok
<GianlucaLuperto> ti seguo quello che dici
<GianlucaLuperto> kradador cosa devo fare ora
<krabador> https://www.adobe.com/it/software/flash/about/
<krabador> !mage | GianlucaLuperto
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'mage'
<krabador> !image | GianlucaLuperto
<ubot-it> GianlucaLuperto: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> sia con firefox che chromium
<GianlucaLuperto> si
<GianlucaLuperto> http://i.imgur.com/MZnENUo.png
<GianlucaLuperto> krabador fatto
<krabador> <krabador> sia con firefox che chromium
<krabador> #sveglia
<GianlucaLuperto> si esce sia con firefox che con  chromium
<GianlucaLuperto> krabador
<GianlucaLuperto> esce con tutte e due i motori di ricerca sia con firefox che con  chromium
<win10virtbox> ciao a chi posso chiedere aiuto?
<GianlucaLuperto> cosa devo fare ora
<krabador> win10virtbox, per cio' che riguarda virtualbox, chiedi in  #vbox
<krabador> GianlucaLuperto, se non mandi l'immagine di chromium, niente
<GianlucaLuperto> ok
<win10virtbox> prima ho provato a chiedere ma nessuno risponde! krabador
<krabador> win10virtbox, si aspetta civilmente
<krabador> e, win10virtbox , #vbox è un canale internazionale
<krabador> la cui lingua è l'ìnglese
<GianlucaLuperto> ecco la immagine
<GianlucaLuperto> http://i.imgur.com/IqMlSRB.png
<win10virtbox> krabador scusa ma non mi pare di aver criticato. ho soltanto fatto un'affermazione in modo civile e non con un tono vile.
<GianlucaLuperto> krabador mandata
<krabador> win10virtbox, perchè, in molise, quello che ti ho detto è vile ?
<GianlucaLuperto> krabador ti sto seguendo quello che dici
<win10virtbox> krabador non ho detto che ciò che mi hai detto è "vile". non so se mi intendo.
<krabador> win10virtbox, leggi il topic dei canali, e cerca di dare per scontato che i canali irc non sono dei call center, in cui la gente apetta domande
<win10virtbox> krabador lo so.
<krabador> win10virtbox, sei a metà dell'opera allora ;)
<win10virtbox> krabador ;)
<GianlucaLuperto> http://i.imgur.com/IqMlSRB.png
<GianlucaLuperto> ecco i link
<GianlucaLuperto> di chromium
<krabador> eh, il sabato...
<Carlin0> io ho visto 3 volte quella di chromium e  zero ff
<GianlucaLuperto> adesso cosa devo fare krabador
<krabador> Carlin0, ha mandato  http://i.imgur.com/MZnENUo.png , di firefox del link richiesto, ma si sta impegnando a non mandare quello di chromium
<krabador> di questo link
<GianlucaLuperto> ho mandato il link di chromium nn di firefoz
<GianlucaLuperto> firefox
<Carlin0> infatti quello è chromium
<krabador> http://i.imgur.com/MZnENUo.png questo è ff
<krabador> serve chromium
<GianlucaLuperto> eccolo il link di chromium http://i.imgur.com/YbMiKYD.png
<GianlucaLuperto> kradabor
<GianlucaLuperto> ti sto seguendo passo passo
<GianlucaLuperto> adesso cosa devo fare?
<GianlucaLuperto> krabador
<GianlucaLuperto> ci sei
<GianlucaLuperto> krabador cosa devo fare ora
<GianlucaLuperto> krabador perchè nn rispondi
<riccardo> buonasera, ho bisogno di aiuto. c'è qualcuno disponibile?
<krabador> !chiedi | riccardo
<ubot-it> riccardo: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<riccardo> Ok, chiedo scusa. Dopo aver scaricato l'aggiornamento per passare da ubuntu 14.04 al 15.10, il sistema non si avvia e ho filmato e fotografato le schermate. si blocca al punto " Starting Show Plymouth Boot Screen.."
<krabador> riccardo, hai grub in avvio?
<riccardo> no krabador, lo accendo?
<krabador> riccardo, se lo lasci spento, è un po' difficile intervenire ...
<krabador> riccardo, se non hai grub in avvio, all'accensione mettiti a premere i tasto shift destro, finchè non appare grub
<riccardo> ok, ora devo scappare ma torno tra una mezz'oretta e spero che tu ci sia ancora! sono nuovissimo comunque, quindi chiedo scusa se non conosco bene termini ecc... sono passato ad ubuntu 2 giorni fa
<krabador> riccardo, questo è il canale irc italiano ufficiale di supporto tecnico ad ubuntu
<krabador> torna quando vuoi, e chiedi in canale.
<krabador> riccardo, ho pvt disabilitati , scrivi pure in canale
<GianlucaLuperto> krabador perchè nn mi aiutato
<GianlucaLuperto> ti aspettavo
<riccardo> ah ok, allora adesso accendo krabador
<riccardo> fatto, sono nell'UEFI Setup Utility
<GianlucaLuperto> krabador ecco  il link http://i.imgur.com/x3e3BrG.png
<GianlucaLuperto> di chromium
<krabador> riccardo, grub, non uefi
<riccardo> credevo fosse lo stesso... ok quindi premo il tasto invio?
<cristian_c> !aiuto | GianlucaLuperto
<ubot-it> GianlucaLuperto: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cristian_c> tra l'altro ieri te ne sei andato
<GianlucaLuperto> mi esce questo errore http://i.imgur.com/x3e3BrG.png
<cristian_c> GianlucaLuperto: se stai trollando, dillo subito, che sicrisparmia tempo ;)
<GianlucaLuperto> no io nn trollo e nn mi permetto
<GianlucaLuperto> mai
<GianlucaLuperto> sono serio
<riccardo> krabador mi esce una schermata nera simile al terminale ma non so se sia questo il grub......
<krabador> riccardo, attacca il pc ad un cavo lan, e nel menu di grub seleziona opzioni avanzate
<GianlucaLuperto> cristian_c a chromium esce questo
<GianlucaLuperto> http://i.imgur.com/x3e3BrG.png
<krabador> e successivamente la voce con recovery
<riccardo> krabador allora non è questo il grub.... adesso riprovo
<GianlucaLuperto> cristian cosa devo fare
<GianlucaLuperto> io nn trollo sto aspettando come risolvere il problema
<riccardo> krabor le sto provando tutte ma non riesco ad accedere a questo grub... con shift destro non funziona e con i tasti che mi consiglia il pc al boot neanche (F2, F6, F11)
<riccardo> *krabador
<cristian_c> !wiki |  GianlucaLuperto
<ubot-it> GianlucaLuperto: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<krabador> riccardo, grub non appare nel momento in cui ubuntu è l'unico sistema nella macchina
<GianlucaLuperto> si ma cristian nn puoi aiutarmi tu e io ti seguo
<riccardo> krabador, ecco.. ed è l'unico infatti
<krabador> e compare con la pressione continua di shift , all'accensione della macchina
<krabador> GianlucaLuperto, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash
<Automaticjack> Salve a tutti,
<krabador> !ciao | Automaticjack
<ubot-it> Automaticjack: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<riccardo> krabador, allora come faccio? il sistema non vuole saperne a partire. c'è un modo per mandare anche le schermate se può essere utile?
<krabador> !image | riccardo
<ubot-it> riccardo: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<riccardo> ok, grazie @ubot-it
<riccardo> ecco krabador, http://imgur.com/QmWL3dc
<Automaticjack> Piccolo quesito: ho installato in dual boot sia Win7 che Xubuntu. Inizialmente tutto ok ma poi inprovvisamente (esattamente dopo che su xubuntu avevo dato il comando "Autoremove") il Win ha cominciato a non avviarsi più. Ho effettuato un ripristino e sembrava tutto tornato alla normalita ma dopo qualche giorno il problema ricompare improvvisamente
<Automaticjack> tanto che non riesco più a sistemarlo neanche col ripristino del sistema. Volendo reinstallare il Win7 senza formattare nulla ovviamente, rischierei di avere poi problemi ad avviare Xubuntu?
<krabador> riccardo, ctrl alt f2, cosa fa ?
<riccardo> adesso provo krabador
<krabador> Automaticjack, reinstallazione di win comporta la riscrittura dell'mbr. Per avviare xubuntu va ripristinato grub , poi.
<Automaticjack> E come ripristino grup?
<krabador> !grub | Automaticjack
<ubot-it> Automaticjack: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<riccardo> krabador, esce scritto ubuntu 15.10 riccardo-desktop tty2 e mi chiede di fare il login
<krabador> Automaticjack, con il link di ripristino
<krabador> riccardo, fa il login, con user e pass dell'utente ubuntu
<riccardo> krabador fatto, mi si è aperto un terminale
<riccardo> to run a command as administrator (user "root"), use "sudo <command>". See "man sudo_root" for details.
<krabador> riccardo, hai effettuato correttamente il login, e sei davanti alla linea di comando?
<riccardo> krabador, si
<Automaticjack> Ok, ora provo a leggermi bene tutte le istruzioni e spero di non fare danni. In caso vi torturerò ancora :) :) :) grazie di tutto una buona serata!
<krabador> Automaticjack, figurati, torna quando vuoi
<krabador> riccardo, sudo apt-get update , dimmi cosa fa
<riccardo> krabador, ho rifatto il login e mi dice praticamente che ci sono degli errori che posso risolvere con dei comandi che mi dice il terminale stesso, ora provo uno alla volta..
<krabador> riccardo, dimmi cosa fa il comando che ti ho dato
<riccardo> krabador te l'ho detto, mi ha detto in diverse righe che c'erano errori
<krabador> "te l'ho detto" --->  beh no, hai detto "ho rifatto il login e mi dice praticamente" ;)
<riccardo> krabador, adesso ho risolto uno di questi apparentemente e ti mando la schermata
<krabador> manda
<riccardo> ecco krabador http://imgur.com/TfDVyvQ
<krabador> la procedura di aggiornamento era stata interrotta
<krabador> beh, continua sulla linea
<riccardo> krabador quindi premo Y?
<krabador> si
<krabador> riccardo, hai dati , in questa ubuntu ?
<riccardo> krabador, no non ancora.. adesso sta funzionando sembrerebbe.. ti ringrazio già da ora per la disponibilità! :)
<krabador> riccardo, allora non ti peserà reinstallare tutto, il 21 aprile
<krabador> la nuova 16.04
<krabador> ;)
<riccardo> krabador, certo! volevo vedere un po' prima per curiosità la 15.10
<sandrinux> ciao a tutti
<akis24> !ciao | sandrinux
<ubot-it> sandrinux: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<sandrinux> ho provato da 15.10 ad aggiungere un utente in "Impostazioni-Account Utente" . ma mi restituisce l'errore "running '/usr/sbin/adduser' failed: Processo figlio uscito con codice 1"
<sandrinux> qualcuno ha idea del motivo?
<Carlin0> sandrinux, e hai provato da terminale ?
<sandrinux> no, scusate
<sandrinux> trovato
<sandrinux> solo minuscole lo user
<sandrinux> :-\
<sandrinux> grazie, buona serata
<spenk> bachata
<Alexander> Ragazzi, io all'avvio di Ubuntu (appena installato) mi appare, sullo schermo, un testo, su sfondo nero, che dice: " [ *** ] A start job is running for Wait for Plymouth Boot Screen to Quit (1min 36s / no limit) "
<Alexander> Poi mi appare il classico caricamento di Ubunto. Quello appunto, su sfondo viola, con la scritta Ubunto al centro e 5 pallini che indicano il caricamento. (p.s. se poi premo il tasto Esc ritorno alla scritta iniziale su sfondo nero, quella di prima.....e se ripremo un'altra volta Esc ritorno di nuovo al caricamento di Ubuntu...---> questo l'ho dett
<Alexander> o solo a scopo informativo, magari potrebbe servire). Il problema è che sono ore ormai che c'è questo caricamento di Ubuntu. ( ovviamente c'è un problema ed io non capisco qual'è). Premetto che questa è la prima volta che avvio Ubuntu .  Spero mi possiate aiutare.
<cristian_c> Guest32585: hai provato con nomodeset?
<cristian_c> Guest32585: quale pc e quale ubuntu?
<Guest32585> No, ..in cosa consiste nomodeset? Comunque: Ubuntu 15.10 ed il mio pc è un Lenovo (non ricordo bene quali caratteristiche ha..)
<Guest32585> Ma mi sembra di aver controllato la compatibilità con Ubuntu, e mi pare di ricordare che andava bene.
<krabador> Guest32585, per favore, controlla e riferisci le caratteristiche del pc.
<Guest32585> scusa
<Guest32585> il ritardo
<Guest32585> Comunque: Sistema operativo a 32 bit , RAM 2,00 GB (1,60 GB utilizzabile) , Processore--> AMD E-300 APU with Randeon(tm) HD Graphics 1.30 GHz
#ubuntu-it 2016-04-17
<pollukj> vorrei cancellare un immagine del kernel, come faccio?
<Oleksandr> Ragazzi, io all'avvio di Ubuntu (appena installato) mi appare, sullo schermo, un testo, su sfondo nero, che dice: " [ *** ] A start job is running for Wait for Plymouth Boot Screen to Quit (1min 36s / no limit) "
<Oleksandr> Poi mi appare il classico caricamento di Ubunto. Quello appunto, su sfondo viola, con la scritta Ubunto al centro e 5 pallini che indicano il caricamento. (p.s. se poi premo il tasto Esc ritorno alla scritta iniziale su sfondo nero, quella di prima.....e se ripremo un'altra volta Esc ritorno di nuovo al caricamento di Ubuntu...---> questo l'ho dett
<Oleksandr> o solo a scopo informativo, magari potrebbe servire). Il problema è che sono ore ormai che c'è questo caricamento di Ubuntu. ( ovviamente c'è un problema ed io non capisco qual'è). Premetto che questa è la prima volta che avvio Ubuntu . Spero mi possiate aiutare.
<Oleksandr> Comunque: Sistema operativo a 32 bit , RAM 2,00 GB (1,60 GB utilizzabile) , Processore--> AMD E-300 APU with Randeon(tm) HD Graphics 1.30 GHz
<Olek94> Ragazzi, io all'avvio di Ubuntu (appena installato) mi appare, sullo schermo, un testo, su sfondo nero, che dice: " [ *** ] A start job is running for Wait for Plymouth Boot Screen to Quit (1min 36s / no limit) "
<Olek94> Poi mi appare il classico caricamento di Ubunto. Quello appunto, su sfondo viola, con la scritta Ubunto al centro e 5 pallini che indicano il caricamento. (p.s. se poi premo il tasto Esc ritorno alla scritta iniziale su sfondo nero, quella di prima.....e se ripremo un'altra volta Esc ritorno di nuovo al caricamento di Ubuntu...---> questo l'ho dett
<Olek94> o solo a scopo informativo, magari potrebbe servire). Il problema è che sono ore ormai che c'è questo caricamento di Ubuntu. ( ovviamente c'è un problema ed io non capisco qual'è). Premetto che questa è la prima volta che avvio Ubuntu . Spero mi possiate aiutare.
<piero86> ciao a tutti e tutte..scusate il disturbo...sto frequentando u ncorso come sistemista di rete..alcuni concetti non mi sono chiarissimi e le spiegazioni su internet sono u npo' complicate...qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<stefy> buon giorno avrei un problema con internet key della 3 e ubuntu 14.04 lts mi aiutate a risolvere?
<Olek94> Vi aiuterei volentieri, ma purtroppo io sono un principiante ancora...
<stefy> quancuno esperto? :-(
<stefy> help...
<paolo_x> ciao
<paolo_x> come faccio a installare su un imac g4 lubutnut?
<Squizzi> Buongiorno. Ho un problema con il mouse. Se spostò il cursore la freccia dopo due secondi diventa arancione e clicca da sola
<Squizzi> Ad esempio spostò il cursore su una cartella e si apre da sola senza premere nulla
<Squizzi> Ho provato ad accedere nelle impostazioni di sistema, ma non c'è nulla
<Fastbyte01> Squizzi: controlla le impostazioni di accesso universale nel menu
<Squizzi> Risolto.. Scusate era una cavolata
<Fastbyte01> Squizzi: qual'era il problema?
<Squizzi> C'era il clic automatico. Io accedevo invece in mouse e touchpad per controllare. Stavo dando i numeri perché programmavo e se ne andava per fatti suoi all'interno del codice.. Grazie mille
<opo> ciao ubuntu è ancora attivo?
<fracoz> Salve, sono nuovissimo della chat.
<fracoz> Si vede, comunque ho install. xub e non funziona la wifi (Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)) come posso atti iwconfig
<fracoz> lo        no wireless extensions.
<fracoz> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<fracoz> lspci -vvnn | grep -i wireles
<fracoz>  Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company BCM4311 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller [103c:1364]
<Carlin0> !paste | fracoz
<ubot-it> fracoz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Carlin0> fracoz, e non ti propone driver proprietari da installare ?
<fracoz> si ma, inizia  scaricare e poi si ferma.
<pollicino> ciao a  tutti
<pollicino> oggi ho provato a installare gli aggiornamenti, ma mi dice che provengono da sorgenti non fidate ...
<pollicino> cosa vuol dire ? li faccio cmq?
<fracoz> Ciao Carlin0, hai qualche possibile prova da effettuare?
<Carlin0> !bcm | fracoz leggi la guida
<ubot-it> fracoz leggi la guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<fracoz> avevo provato ieri sera ma nulla, riprovo ora magari...chissà. Grazie.
<fracoz> scusate ma come faccio a farvi vedere i risultati del terminale?
<f843d0> !paste | fracoz
<ubot-it> fracoz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fracoz> scusate ma ho una certa età :) quindi già sopo sudo apt-get update ho: !W: Impossibile recuperare http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<fracoz> E: Impossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice: saranno ignorati o verranno usati quelli vecchi.
<fracoz> E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile)
<fracoz> E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). Un altro processo potrebbe tenerla occupata.
<fracoz> e poi.. !fabio@home:~$ sudo apt-get --reinstall install bcmwl-kernel-source
<fracoz> [sudo] password for fabio:
<fracoz> E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile)
<fracoz> E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). Un altro processo potrebbe tenerla occupata.
<f843d0> fracoz: c'è un lock sul gestore dei pacchetti
<f843d0> fracoz: hai provato a riavviare la macchina e ripetere la procedura?
<fracoz> ora provo.... un attimo e arrivo.
<fracoz> riavviato, update senza errori, poi  sudo apt-get --reinstall install bcmwl-kernel-source alla fine chiede...
<fracoz> !È necessario scaricare 0 B/1.633 kB di archivi.
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fracoz> Dopo quest'operazione, verranno occupati 7.894 kB di spazio su disco.
<fracoz> Continuare? [S/n] S
<fracoz> Cambio disco: inserire il disco chiamato
<fracoz>  "Xubuntu 14.04.4 LTS _Trusty Tahr_ - Release i386 (20160217.1)"
<fracoz> nell'unità "/media/cdrom/" e premere Invio
<cristian_c> !paste | fracoz
<ubot-it> fracoz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fracoz> ho perso la connessione.
<fracoz> dunque, al comando: sudo apt-get --reinstall install bcmwl-kernel-source
<cristian_c> fracoz: no, il bot ti ha buttato fuori
<cristian_c> fracoz: non
<cristian_c> incollaee
<cristian_c> i lunghi output
<cristian_c> in canale
<cristian_c> .
<Mascagni> Salve, vorrei installare Steam su Ubuntu 15.10 ma quando lo seleziono su USC appare la scritta "Non trovato". Come mai?
<cristian_c> !info steam
<ubot-it> steam (source: steam): Valve's Steam digital software delivery system. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 1:1.0.0.48-1ubuntu2 (wily), package size 853 kB, installed size 2600 kB
<cristian_c> Mascagni: sudo apt-get install -y steam | pastebinit
<Mascagni> cristian_c, sta macinando
<waysdi> il caffè
<Mascagni> cristian_c, non c'è modo di vedere il progresso dell'installazione?
<cristian_c> Mascagni: quando ha finito, ti restituirà un link
<Mascagni> cristian_c, sì, era giusto per capire a che punto fosse
<cristian_c> Mascagni: ha finito?
<Mascagni> cristian_c, no, non mi ha ancora restituito alcun che
<cristian_c> Mascagni: il che è anomalo
<cristian_c> Mascagni: apri il monitor di sistema e verifica che ci siano processi attivi relativamente all'installazione
<Mascagni> cristian_c, sotto il nome steam non trovo nulla
<Mascagni> ma c'è pastebinit in esecuzione
<cristian_c> Mascagni: posta una schermsta
<cristian_c> Mascagni: ma prima attiva la visualizzazione dei processi di root
<Mascagni> cristian_c, come?
<cristian_c> Mascagni: sempre dal monitor di sistema
<Mascagni> cristian_c, in impostazioni?
<Mascagni> o preferenze che dir si voglia
<cristian_c> Mascagni: posta una schermata
<Mascagni> cristian_c, ok
<Mascagni> http://i.imgur.com/w1Ik2fA.png
<Mascagni> http://i.imgur.com/My7eyQW.png
<Mascagni> http://i.imgur.com/3imS4F3.png
<Mascagni> cristian_c, superiamo la decina di screenshot, continuo?
<cristian_c> no
<Mascagni> cristian_c, ok
<cristian_c> i processi dpkg , apt-get, ...., sono come in idle
<cristian_c> Mascagni: chiudi il terminale, riaprilo
<cristian_c> Mascagni: e digita: sudo apt-get install -y steam
<Mascagni> cristian_c, sto usando il terminale a tendina di Gnome
<cristian_c> Mascagni: allora, interrompi il comando
<Mascagni> cristian_c, ctrl + C?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> Mascagni: e digita: sudo apt-get install -y steam
<cristian_c> !paste | Mascagni
<ubot-it> Mascagni: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Mascagni> cristian_c, ctrl + C ha dato "Catturato KeyboardInterrupt"
<cristian_c> Mascagni: s'ènterrotto?
<cristian_c> *interrotto
<Mascagni> cristian_c, non posso interagire col terminale
<cristian_c> Mascagni: posta una schermata
<Mascagni> http://i.imgur.com/60azjNt.png
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Mascagni: stai usando wayland?
<Mascagni> cristian_c, non so cosa sia
<Mascagni> tra i processi attivi non c'è
<cristian_c> allora molyo probabilmente non lo stai usando
<cristian_c> ide
<cristian_c> idea
<cristian_c> Mascagni: apri gnome terminal
<cristian_c> non il drop down terminal
<Mascagni> cristian_c, ci sono
<cristian_c> Mascagni: ps aux | grep guake
<Mascagni> 22987  0.0  0.0  13720  2084 pts/2    D+   16:21   0:00 grep --color=auto guake
<cristian_c> Mascagni: ps aux | grep vte
<cristian_c> Mascagni: ps aux | grep drop
<cristian_c> Mascagni: entrambi
<Mascagni> 23034  0.0  0.0  13720  2180 pts/2    S+   16:28   0:00 grep --color=auto vte
<Mascagni> 6451  0.1  1.0 668204 39976 tty2     Sl+  apr16   2:40 gjs /home/mrc/.local/share/gnome-shell/extensions/drop-down-terminal@gs-extensions.zzrough.org/terminal.js /home/mrc/.local/share/gnome-shell/extensions/drop-down-terminal@gs-extensions.zzrough.org
<Mascagni> mrc      23037  0.0  0.0  13724  2180 pts/2    S+   16:28   0:00 grep --color=auto drop
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Mascagni: sudo kill -9 6451
<Mascagni> cristian_c, fatto
<cristian_c> Mascagni: ps aux | grep drop
<Mascagni> 23046  0.0  0.0  13720  2156 pts/2    S+   16:31   0:00 grep --color=auto drop
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Mascagni: sudo apt-get install -y steam
<cristian_c> !paste | Mascagni
<ubot-it> Mascagni: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Mascagni> E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile)
<Mascagni> E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). Un altro processo potrebbe tenerla occupata.
<cristian_c> Mascagni: ps aux | grep apt
<cristian_c> Mascagni: ps aux | grep dpkg
<Mascagni> root     22417  0.0  0.1  59172  4060 ?        S    15:43   0:00 sudo apt-get install -y steam
<Mascagni> root     22420  3.5  1.7 106840 66112 ?        S    15:44   1:47 apt-get install -y steam
<Mascagni> root     22443  0.0  1.4  83280 56976 pts/1    Ss+  15:44   0:00 /usr/bin/dpkg --status-fd 56 --unpack --auto-deconfigure /var/cache/apt/archives/steam_1%3a1.0.0.48-1ubuntu2.1_i386.deb
<Mascagni> mrc      23053  0.0  0.0  13724  2056 pts/2    S+   16:34   0:00 grep --color=auto apt
<Mascagni> oot     22443  0.0  1.4  83280 56976 pts/1    Ss+  15:44   0:00 /usr/bin/dpkg --status-fd 56 --unpack --auto-deconfigure /var/cache/apt/archives/steam_1%3a1.0.0.48-1ubuntu2.1_i386.deb
<Mascagni> root     22449  0.0  0.4  66592 17160 pts/1    S+   15:44   0:00 /usr/bin/perl -w /usr/share/debconf/frontend /var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/preinst install
<Mascagni> root     22455  0.0  0.0   4476   736 pts/1    S+   15:44   0:00 /bin/sh /var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/preinst install
<Mascagni> mrc      23056  0.0  0.0  13724  2124 pts/2    S+   16:34   0:00 grep --color=auto dpkg
<Mr_Pan> !paste | Mascagni
<ubot-it> Mascagni: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> Mascagni: sudo kill -9 22443
<Mascagni> cristian_c, fatto
<cristian_c> Mascagni: ps aux | grep dpkg
<Mascagni> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15896293/
<cristian_c> Mascagni: ps aux | grep apt
<Mascagni> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15896314/
<cristian_c> li ha killati entrambi
<cristian_c> Mascagni: dpkg -l | grep steam
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Mascagni> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15896343/
<cristian_c> h ... half-installed (installation failed for some reason)
<cristian_c> r ... reinst-required (package broken, reinstallation required)
<cristian_c> Mascagni: sudo apt-get purge steam
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Mascagni> E: dpkg è stato interrotto. È necessario eseguire "sudo dpkg --configure -a" per correggere il problema.
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Mascagni> cristian_c, eseguo sudo dpkg --configure -a?
<Mascagni> ?
<Mr_Pan> Mascagni, devi usare pate per incollare i risultati del terminale . stai inquinando il log del canale.
<Mr_Pan> !paste | Mascagni
<ubot-it> Mascagni: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Mr_Pan> Mascagni, ti viene ripetuto di continuo ma te ne freghi .
<Mascagni> Mr_Pan, pensavo servisse giusto per i copia e incolla troppo lunghi
<Mascagni> scusatemi, lo userò di default
<f843d0> Mascagni: e servono gli output interi, per esempio della rimozione di steam
<Mr_Pan> Mascagni, e otto righe di terminale ti sembrano poche?!
<Mascagni> va bene, lo userò d'ora in avanti
<cristian_c> Mascagni:  puoi mostrare l'output di terminale?
<piero86> ciao a tutti e tutte..sto frequantando un corso come sistemista di rete...alcuni termini, per voi esperti banali, non mi sono chiarissimi e le spiegazioni su internet sono abbastanza complicate..qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<akis24> !chat | piero86
<ubot-it> piero86: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<piero86> ok grazie
<Mascagni> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15897688/
<viceee> ciao a tutti ho installato ubuntu su un asus fr5 non mi funziona il wifi , e mi si blocca mentre lo spengo devo spegnerlo tenendo il tasto pawer
<akis24> Mascagni: prova a fare quanto descritto nel paste che hai indicato in canale ovvero sudo dpkg --configure -a
<akis24> viceee: hai provato da live se funzionavano wifi e anche il resto  ?
<viceee> non funziona da live
<Mascagni> akis24, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15897852/
<akis24> viceee:  che versione ?
<viceee> 14.04
<akis24> Mascagni: come hai installato quel pacchetto ?
<Mascagni> akis24, immagino con sudo apt-get install -y steam come indicato da cristian_c.
<akis24> Mascagni: e ora perche' vuoi rimuoverlo ?
<viceee> akis24:  14.04 lts
<akis24> viceee: eh ho letto..
<akis24> viceee: da terminale iwconfig   e metti su paste
<akis24> !paste | viceee
<ubot-it> viceee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Mascagni> akis24, perché mi è stato detto di eseguire sudo apt-get purge steam visto che c'erano stati dei problemi durante l'installazione
<viceee> akis24:  ho provato questa soluzione ma non va http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1112338
<Mascagni> akis24, dopo un update e upgrade il purge è andato a buon fine
<Mascagni> akis24, il problema è che su USC se seleziono Steam non posso installarlo perché mi appare Non trovato.
<akis24> Mascagni: puoi usare synaptic  o il terminale come sempre
<Mascagni> akis24, va bene, ma come mai su USC ho quel messaggio?
<akis24> Mascagni: a provare non è che ti costi tanto ...
<Mascagni> akis24, lo sto facendo, volevo solo capire il motivo di quel messaggio
<akis24> Mascagni:  a volte ho letto di problemi con USC quindi..
<Mascagni> akis24, capito, rientra nella normalità
<akis24> Mascagni: hai inserito ppa nel sistema per caso ?
<Mascagni> akis24, quello di google talk e quello di mega sync
<akis24> Mascagni: dovresti evitare .. di farlo creano problemi al sistema
<Mascagni> akis24, sono due servizi indispensabili per me, non saprei in che altro modo averne accesso
<akis24> viceee:  quella guida è relativa alla versione 8.10 di ubuntu
<akis24> Mascagni:  il sistema è tuo fai come vuoi
<akis24> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<Mascagni> akis24, ne farei a meno, ma non so in che altro modo poter utilizzare Hangouts o sincronizzare le cartelle di Mega. L'alternativa sarebbe non poter utilizzare Ubuntu
<akis24> Mascagni: comunque da synaptic potresti provare da   modifica-->ripara pacchetti danneggiati
<f843d0> Mascagni: puoi sempre installare una VM su cui operare su quei servizi e tenere un sistema nativo supportato ufficialmente
<Mascagni> akis24, synaptic ha risolto
<akis24> bene Mascagni
<Mascagni> f843d0, ho provato, ma la macchina diventa quasi inutilizzabile
<f843d0> Mascagni: o la macchina è vetusta, o la configurazione della VM non è appropriata
<Mascagni> f843d0, è un laptop con 5-6 anni sulle spalle
<Luca80> ciao a tutti
<Luca80> volevo sapere se questa nuova versione di ubuntu gira bene su un pc con 4 giga di ram
<viceee> ciao
<viceee> akis
<viceee> ubuntu 14.04 su asus f5r non funziona il wifi e non si spegne
<cristian_c> viceee: non vedi che l'utente akis non è nella lista del chan?
<GianlucaLuperto> Buona domenica
<viceee> ciao cri
<cristian_c> !dettagli | viceee
<ubot-it> viceee: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<GianlucaLuperto> cristian e vero che e uscita la versione dopo la 15.10
<viceee> cristian_c:  credevo di essere stato dettagliato
<cristian_c> GianlucaLuperto: il 21
<GianlucaLuperto> il 2 esce la versione 16
<cristian_c> viceee> ciao
<cristian_c> <viceee> akis
<cristian_c> <viceee> ubuntu 14.04 su asus f5r non funziona il wifi e non si spegne
<cristian_c> ....
<viceee> ho installato ubuntu 14.04 in un asus f5r . non funziona il wifi
<viceee> se lo voglio spegnere non si spegne
<cristian_c> GianlucaLuperto: non il 2, il 21
<GianlucaLuperto> cristian il 21 esce la vesione 16
<cristian_c> viceee: avvia la live della 14.04
<viceee> cristian_c:  riesci a capire quello che ho scritto_
<cristian_c> GianlucaLuperto: esatto, 16.04
<viceee> cristian_c: da live non funziona nemmeno
<GianlucaLuperto> e se la voglio mettere ora la 16.04 adesso nn posso
<cristian_c> viceee: 'non funziona' <- qualche dettaglio no?
<viceee> adesso sono da live di un altra distro non appartenente ad ubuntu e funziona tutto
<cristian_c> GianlucaLuperto: allora aspetta quattro giorni
<cristian_c> viceee: frasi cme la tua, lasciano il tempo che trovano
<viceee> cristian_c: da quello che capisco io ubuntu non rileva il wifi
<cristian_c> senza una minima descrizione di tutto ciò che hai fatto, che non possiamo verificare senza uno straccio d'informazione
<GianlucaLuperto> ok cristian e poi come faccio a metterlo nella chiavetta per farlo partire dalla chiavetta con pc spento
<cristian_c> viceee: quindi sono due i problemi distinti che segnali?
<cristian_c> !usbwin | GianlucaLuperto
<ubot-it> GianlucaLuperto: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<cristian_c> viceee: la 14.04.4 include l'ultimo kernel disponibile per ubuntu, l'hai provata?
<GianlucaLuperto> o capito cristian ma dice questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO come
<cristian_c> GianlucaLuperto: la scarichi separatamente
<cristian_c> dal sito ubuntu, in formato .iso
<cristian_c> poi apri il programma e selezioni il file .iso precedentemente scaricato
<GianlucaLuperto> ok poi quando esce me lo spieghi ok
<viceee> cristian_c:  la iso lo scaricata adesso e lo aggiornata usando un adattatore wifi
<cristian_c> GianlucaLuperto: la guida wiki è chiara
<cristian_c> GianlucaLuperto: non ti si può venire a domicikio e premere i tasti al posto tuo.
<GianlucaLuperto> ok
<GianlucaLuperto> grz
<cristian_c> viceee: e quindi che 14.04 avevi?
<viceee> cristian_c: i problemi sono 2, la cosa triste e che se lo spegni o lo riavvii si blocca sulla scermata ubuntu , e resta li, ;lo spengo tenedo il tasto pawer
<GianlucaLuperto> cristian o scaricarito questo programma bleachbit (as root) come funziona
<cristian_c> viceee: ce la fai a rispondere? ;)
<cristian_c> GianlucaLuperto: non te lo consiglio
<viceee> non capisco, ti ho detto ubuntu 14.04 cosa ti devo dire_
<cristian_c> GianlucaLuperto: leggi la guida al seguente link:
<cristian_c> !pulireubuntu | GianlucaLuperto
<ubot-it> GianlucaLuperto: pulire ubuntu is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PulireUbuntu
<cristian_c> GianlucaLuperto: sempre che tu ne abbia _realmente_ bisogno
<GianlucaLuperto> ok
<cristian_c> viceee: uname -a | pastebinit
<viceee> ok
<viceee> ma riavvio x ke sono da live non ubuntu
<GianlucaLuperto> cristian se nn me lo consigli il progamma che ti ho detto come faccio ad disistallarlo
<cristian_c> GianlucaLuperto: 'come faccio a disinstallarlo' <- magari dicci prima come l'hai installato
<GianlucaLuperto> dal terminale cristian
<cristian_c> GianlucaLuperto: cioè come?
<cristian_c> !dettagli | GianlucaLuperto
<ubot-it> GianlucaLuperto: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<GianlucaLuperto> con il codice
<cristian_c> vedi sopra↑
<GianlucaLuperto> cristian con questo comando lo istallato sudo apt-get install bleachbit
<GianlucaLuperto> adesso lo voglio disistallare
<cristian_c> GianlucaLuperto: sudo apt-get remove bleachbit
<cristian_c> molto semplicement3
<vicee> cristian_c:  mi ripeti il comando
<vicee> grazie
<GianlucaLuperto> ok cristian fatto
<GianlucaLuperto> ma un ultima domanda cristian per istallare i programmi di windows su ubuntu come devo fare
<cristian_c> vicee: uname -a | pastebinit
<cristian_c> GianlucaLuperto: li installi su windows
<GianlucaLuperto> e su ubuntu nn posso
<cristian_c> se sono disponibili soltanto su windows
<cristian_c> GianlucaLuperto: se il produttore del software non ha rilasciato una versione anche per linux, non vedo perché dovresti
<GianlucaLuperto> a nn c' e una cosa virtuale per istallare i progamma di windows su ubuntu
<cristian_c> GianlucaLuperto: puoi installare windows direttamente in macchina virtuale, se è ciò che desideri
<vicee> cristian_c:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/15900379/
<GianlucaLuperto> come in macchina virtuale windows
<cristian_c> 4.2.0-35-generic #40~14.04.1
<cristian_c> vicee: dpkg -l | grep linux | pastebinit
<Guest75334> salve , ho  un  smartphone  android  collegato  con   coe  dispositivo  multimediale  MTP    a  xubuntu ,  voelvo  salvare  un  po di  foto  solo che  se  apro le  cartelle  non mi  compaiono le  foto   devo  trascinarle  sul desk per  vedere  che  foto  sono ,  ce  un  programma  che  potrei  installare  per  vedere  i  file  immagine  direttament
<Guest75334> e  dalla camera  del  dispositivo
<cristian_c> Guest75334: forse un modo c'è
<cristian_c> ma non è detto
<vicee> cristian_c: cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15900512/
<GianlucaLuperto> cristian o trovato questo Wine
<GianlucaLuperto> poi mi dicie di istallare Wine Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer
<cristian_c> vicee: perché hai detto di aver scaricato la 14.04, visto che ne sei già in possesso?
<cristian_c> con tanto di serie kernel wily
<GianlucaLuperto> e buono o no cristian
<vicee> cristian_c:  io ho scaricato la 14.04 e lo installata
<vicee> ke avevi capito ?
<GianlucaLuperto> cristian o trovato  questo Wine
<vicee> ti ho detto che lo scaricata ed installata adesso
<krabador> vicee: aspetta il 21
<krabador> installa 16.04
<krabador> il mondo ti sorriderà di nuovo .
<GianlucaLuperto> krabador e buono questo programma Wine
<krabador> !wine | GianlucaLuperto
<ubot-it> GianlucaLuperto: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<Guest75334> qualcuno  sa  dirmi  come  fare
<f843d0> Guest75334: salva tutte le foto e poi amministratele sul pc
<Guest75334> ok questo  lo  stavo  facendo
<Guest75334> adesso mi  trovo che devo aggiungere   altri  file per  questo pensavo che  ci  fosse un modo per  visualizzare
<cristian_c> Guest75334: puoi impostare la modalità ptp
<cristian_c> e vedere se hai l'anteprima
<Guest75334> ho  provato  ,  con  ptp
<Guest75334> come  si  imposta  anteprima da  tel  o  da  pc ?
<cristian_c> Guest75334: allora dipende dal file manager
<cristian_c> Guest75334: oppure puoi provare con software specifico, come shotwell
<cristian_c> !info shotwell
<ubot-it> shotwell (source: shotwell): digital photo organizer. In component main, is extra. Version 0.22.0-0ubuntu5 (wily), package size 1580 kB, installed size 6940 kB
<Guest75334> ok  grazie  provo  a  installare
<frezli> ciao raga
<frezli> ho installato windows 10 e adesso sto installando ubuntu 16.04 ma non trovo la voce installa accanto a windows .... come devo fare ????? aaaaaaaaaaa
<frezli> mi aiutate per  installare ubuntu vicino a windows 10 ?????????????????
<frezli> non trovo più il menù come una volta con scritto installa vicino a windows ...............
<Guest75334> grazie  mille  buona  serata
<peppe7> ciao ho scaricato amule su ubuntu 14.04 ma non mi si connette è sempre fermo su connessione in corso
<GianlucaLuperto> ho un problema su ubuntu quando apro questo sito mi esce questo
<GianlucaLuperto> http://i.imgur.com/uXX97qL.png
<GianlucaLuperto> come devo risolvere
<GianlucaLuperto> perpiacere
<gigirock> GianlucaLuperto, usa chrome ...se 6 a 64 bit
<GianlucaLuperto> no ho 32 bit
<GianlucaLuperto> gigirock su chromium a cosi
<gigirock> GianlucaLuperto, la versione di chrome a 32 bit non verra' + aggiornata per linux
<gigirock> GianlucaLuperto, e fifefox e' sempre indietro come flash
<GianlucaLuperto> e fa cosi gigirock
<GianlucaLuperto> come devo fare
<GianlucaLuperto> per 32 bit
<GianlucaLuperto> gigirock come bisogna fare
<gigirock> http://askubuntu.com/questions/369023/how-do-i-install-pepper-flash-on-chromium?rq=1 leggi questo GianlucaLuperto
<gigirock> e cmq installa questo e poi prova il chromium:
<GianlucaLuperto> lo fatto ma nn va lo stesso
<GianlucaLuperto> gigirock
<gigirock> sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree hai fatto cosi' ?
<GianlucaLuperto> si
<GianlucaLuperto> e nn va lo stesso
<gigirock> eh e' il massimo che si puo' fare a 32 bit... se metti chrome a 64 bit risolvi
<GianlucaLuperto> si puo mettere
<gigirock> GianlucaLuperto, no devi reistallare tutto a 64 bit
<GianlucaLuperto> a ok
<GianlucaLuperto> grz
<frezli> come installo ubuntu 16.04 insieme ad windows 10 ????
<frezli> ubuntu 16.04 beta 2 non presenta più in fase di installazione il menù con scritto installa accanto ad windows !!!!
<krabador> !installazione | frezli
<ubot-it> frezli: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> cosi'.-
<krabador> !uefi | frezli
<ubot-it> frezli: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<frezli> non è come una volta allora che basta prima windows e poi ubuntu ???
<krabador> gurda anche questo,e  magari verifica quante partizioni primarie hai nel disco, se hai tabella mbr, e se con tabella gpt, hai "avvio rapido" selezionato in windows 10 .
<frezli> la cosa è complicata adesso
<frezli> io non installo da 4 anni
<krabador> frezli, e, anche se esce il 21, ma se non hai esperienza, non installare una beta7
<krabador> frezli, non è cambiato quas nulla.
<frezli> io non vedo la scritta con installa accanto ad windows
<krabador> <krabador> gurda anche questo,e  magari verifica quante partizioni primarie hai nel disco, se hai tabella mbr, e se con tabella gpt, hai "avvio rapido" selezionato in windows 10 .
<krabador> magari fa caso a cio' che ti viene detto.
<frezli> non è questo io dico di ubuntu quando lo installo non mi chiede : installa ubuntu accanto a windows come una volta
<krabador> ciao frezli , in bocca al lupo per tutto
<frezli> il mio computer non ha uefi o altre cose moderne e proprio ubuntu che non ha più la scritta installa accanto a windows come una volta
<krabador> smettila di trollare, controlla quanto detto e rispondi a riguardo, se vuoi ricevere assistenza adeguata
<krabador> altrimenti torna quando hai voglia di farlo
<frezli> krabador mi sembra che non capisci un cazzo
<frezli> comunque non importa
#ubuntu-it 2017-04-10
<Lubron> Salve a tutti! Sono da poco riuscito ad installare la versione 16.10 in parallelo a MacOSX sul mio MacBookPro 8.2 (fine 2011). Funziona quasi tutto alla perfezione tranne la connettività tramite Ethernet : ho la scheda Wi-Fi che funziona a singhiozzi (il portatile ha preso qualche botta e temo si sia un po' scassata) infatti lo uso spesso e volenti
<Lubron> eri wired ; con ubuntu però non riesco a impostare la connessione cablata, mentre quella Wi-Fi, quando funziona, è perfetta out-of-the-box
<Lubron> qualche consiglio su cosa fare per abilitare la connessione wired a Internet?
<gigirock> Lubron, dovremmo sapere quale chip e' coinvolto , e poi parleremo del tipo di connessione , e del lavoro a singhiozzo
<gigirock> allora Lubron apri un terminale e dai "sudo apt update" chiede la password che inserisci senza che si vedano i caratteri a video
<Lubron> ok
<gigirock> poi al termine dai "sudo apt upgrade" sempre senza virgolette e cosi' saremo aggiornati all'ultime release
<Lubron> fatto
<gigirock> fatto tutti e due i comandi ?
<Lubron> si
<Lubron> lo uso abbastanza spesso quindi aggiorno spesso
<gigirock> allora "sudo apt install pastebinit"
<Lubron> fatto
<gigirock> ok allora "lspci | pastebinit" ti restituira' un link sul terminale che incollerai qui sulla riga.... grazie
<Lubron> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24354329/
<gigirock> Lubron, ma i due chip sia wifi che ethernet wired in mac os  funzionano bene ?
<Lubron> ethernet wired si, Wi-Fi come ho detto a volte si a volte no
<Lubron> ad esempio in questo momento sta funzionando, ma se muovo il portatile quasi sicuramente si blocca
<Lubron> altre volte non viene nemmeno rilevato il Wi-Fi all'avvio...dipende
<gigirock> ok
<gigirock> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx Lubron se ti piace leggere o anche se non ti piace qui trovi la soluzione al problema del tuo chip wifi
<gigirock> praticamente devi caricare un driver alternativo a quello installato
<Lubron> ok grazie, ma il wifi è un problema al momento secondario (ripeto, temo sia danneggiata la scheda visto il comportamento che ha)
<Lubron> il problema principale è l'ethernet
<gigirock> mmmh allora manda il risultato di "ifconfig | pastebinit"
<Lubron> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24354428/
<gigirock> Lubron dal terminale scrivi "rmmod tg3"
<Lubron> fatto, con sudo altrimenti non mi era permesso
<gigirock> ok riprova con ifconfig | pastebinit
<Lubron> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24354465/
<gigirock> Lubron, more /etc/modules.conf | pastebinit
<gigirock> Lubron, dmesg | grep "tg3" | pastebinit
<Lubron> il primo comando non lo esegue in quanto "No such file or directory"
<Lubron> per il secondo http://paste.ubuntu.com/24354489/
<gigirock> Lubron, sudo service networking restart
<Lubron> fatto
<gigirock> Lubron, lsmod | grep bcm | pastebinit
<Lubron> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24354526/
<gigirock> ok riprova con ifconfig | pastebinit
<Lubron> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24354530/
<gigirock> !info bcm5700
<ubot-it> Package bcm5700 does not exist in xenial
<gigirock> !info bcm57
<ubot-it> Package bcm57 does not exist in xenial
<Lubron> event not found in entrambi i casi
<gigirock> !info bcm5700-source
<ubot-it> Package bcm5700-source does not exist in xenial
<Lubron> "!info bcm5700-source" produce sempre event not found
<Carlin0> !bcm
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<gigirock> no Carlin0 e' il pacco bcm5700 per ethernet che non troviamo ......
<gigirock> torno subito
<Carlin0> per ethernet ?
<Lubron> si
<Carlin0> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1307674
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 1307674 in linux "[MacBookPro10,2] Broadcom BCM57765/57785 SDXC/MMC Card Reader doesn't work for Ultra High Speed SD cards" [Medium,Triaged]
<Lubron> dovrei tentare i passi 1,2 e 3 del workaround?
<gigirock> Lubron, ma se inserisci una sd card nel lettore quest'ultima viene montata correttamente ?
<gigirock> Lubron, ma il mac ha un tasto fisico per abilitare o meno la scheda ethernet ?
<gigirock> Lubron, mandami dmesg | tail | pastebinit
<Lubron> scusami ero un attimo lontano dal pc
<Lubron> non ho mai provato a metterci una SD sinceramente, non mi è mai servito
<Lubron> e non ha un tasto fisico per abilitare la scheda
<Lubron> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24354757/
<gigirock> Lubron, abbi fede... .aspe
<Lubron> certo
<gigirock> Lubron, scarica questo ftp://ftp.supermicro.com/CDR-SWKS_1.01_for_Serverworks_platform/Broadcom/Build7.5.3/Linux/Driver/bcm5700-7.2.24.tar.gz
<gigirock> Lubron, forse wget ftp://ftp.supermicro.com/CDR-SWKS_1.01_for_Serverworks_platform/Broadcom/Build7.5.3/Linux/Driver/bcm5700-7.2.24.tar.gz lo scarica direttamente
<Lubron> ok ce l'ho
<Alex2102> buonasera a tutti.
<Lubron> sera!
<Alex2102> Ho riscontrato che anche se chiudo il portatile e lo lascio fermo consuma parecchia batteria. potrebbe dipendere da programmi che lavorano in background? Come si può vedere se ci sono programmi attivi?
<Carlin0> Alex2102, top
<Alex2102> Carlin0: cosa significa, scusa
<Alex2102> Carlin0: è un programma?
<Carlin0> scrivi nel terminale "top" e vedrai cosa impegna risorse
<Alex2102> Carlin0: perfetto, si possono poi disattivare quelli che non servono?
<Alex2102> grazie mille, risolto.
<Alex2102> ciao a tutti
<gigirock> Lubron, niente pare che quel driver sia obsoleto o non + sviluppato
<Lubron> quindi non lo installo direi...
<gigirock> no non installare
<gigirock> per completare scrivi insmod tg3
<gigirock> e vediamo se risponde qualcosa.....
<Lubron> insmod: ERROR coul not load module tg3: No such file or directory
<gigirock> Lubron, e sudo modprobe tg3 che dice ?
<gigirock> !info tg3
<ubot-it> Package tg3 does not exist in xenial
<Lubron> "sudo modprobe tg3" è andato a buon fine senza errori
<Lubron> "!info tg3" solito event not found
<gigirock> no quello non e' un comando ...
<Lubron> ok
<gigirock> adesso dmesg | tail | pastebinit
<Lubron> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24354972/
<gigirock> mah, Lubron ifup enp2s0f0
<Lubron> unknow interface enp2s0f0
<gigirock> Lubron, sudo service networking restart
<Lubron> fatto
<pernassus> buonasera, volevo chiedere aiuto su un installazione di ubuntu su windows, potete aiutarmi?
<gigirock> ok riprova con ifconfig | pastebinit
<Lubron> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24355005/
<gigirock> Lubron, lshw -class network | pastebinit
<Lubron> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24355030/
<gigirock> Lubron, ma adesso e' collegato il cavo ethernet ?
<Lubron> nope
<gigirock> Lubron, mandani rfkill list | pastebinit
<gigirock> Lubron, poi vai a trovare un cavo da collegare a quella scheda
<Lubron> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24355050/
<Lubron> ho collegato
<Carlin0> Lubron, cat /etc/network/interfaces | pastebinit
<gigirock> ecco che io devo andare....
<Lubron> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24355053/
<Carlin0> eh ma se non la vede
<Carlin0> c'è poco da fare
<Carlin0> infatti non la vede
<Lubron> damn
<Lucasss> Ciao, stiamo provando ad installare Linux Ubuntu su di un portatile Asus k550V che ha pre installato windows 8.
<Lucasss> Come facciamo a scavalcare uefi e protezioni varie per poter fare il boot da chiavetta usb?
<Carlin0> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<ryuujin> Lucasss: non ho dovuto scavalcare niente io...
<ryuujin> Lucasss: se il boot da chiavetta non e' gia' abilitato devi accedere al bios...
<ryuujin> windows 8 vai su impostazioni e cerca
<ryuujin> "modifica impostazioni Pc" o una cosa del genere
<ryuujin> Lucasss: poi generale e in fondo pulsante grigio topo "Riavvia ora per accedere alle impostazioni avanzate"
<Albertino> ciao
<ryuujin> Lucasss: si apre una schermata con vari pulsantoni, scegli risoluzione problemi e poi impostazione firmware uefi o bios boh
<ryuujin> senno cerca su gogole
<Albertino> ciao a tutti
<ryuujin> ciao Albertino
<ryuujin> Carlin0: scusa, ho letto roa la tua risposta... da ubot... :(
<Albertino> spero ci sia qualcuno che può aiutarmi
<gigirock_> Albertino: ripeti
<ryuujin> !chiedi
<Albertino> non sono pratico
<ryuujin> Albertino: spara
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Albertino> volevo sapere se cn libreoffice calc è possibile usare VBA
<Albertino> attualmente utilizzo Gnome 16.04.2
<gigirock_> Albertino: no vba è un linguaggio di ms
<Albertino> c'è qualche software opensource che possa installare su Gnome e mi permetta di utilizzarlo ?
<gigirock_> Albertino: su questo canale n ti posso rispondere puoi andare su #ubuntu-it-chat ?
<Albertino> ci provo
<Albertino> clicco il link ?
<gigirock_> Albertino: se 6 su un client no se 6 da web scrivi /j #ubuntu-it-chat
<Albertino> ok sono entrato
<Albertino> Grazie a tutti qui chiudo
<pacop> Ciao a tutti
<gigirock_> Ciao pacop
<Porpora> Non so come installare un programma (123solar) che ho scaricato.
<cristian_c> !chat | Porpora
<ubot-it> Porpora: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<simon86> buona sera ragazzi posso fare una domanda?
<Rosario> Buon Sera è possibile scaricare la versione precedente alla 16.10? ho cercato ma mi da la possibilità di scaricare quella o la 16.04 LTS. Ho un po' di problemi: quando faccio gli aggiornamenti si blocca quasi sempre e non mi richiede nemmeno la password, se lascio il pc acceso in particolare browser quando riprendo il sistema è fortemente rallentat
<Rosario> o. Con le precedenti versioni non ho mai avuto di questi problemi. Qualcuno può consigliarmi cosa sarebbe meglio fare, grazie!rmi
<Rosario> *aggiornamenti* tramite nuovo Ubuntu Software
<gigirock> Rosario, come hai installato ?
<Rosario> se non ricordo male da pennetta usb
<gigirock> Rosario, che computer hai che processore che memoria che skeda video
<Carlin0> Rosario, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases/
<gigirock> Rosario , cmq sulla 1604 possiamo avere certezze mentre per 1610 qualche probelmino ci potrebbe essere ma dipende dalla tua configurazione
<Rosario> grazie, il computer non è molto datato con la versione 15 se non sbaglio andava bene
<Rosario> mi conviene installare la 1604 quindi?
<gigirock> Rosario, quando cambi versione aggiorni o formatti tutto ?
<Rosario> quando ho installato l'ultima ho formattato
<gigirock> Rosario, c'e' anche windows su quel pc ?
<Rosario> no
<gigirock> Rosario, ma come fai gli aggiornamenti ?
<Rosario> almeno penso che non ci sia, ho i cd recovery
<Rosario> in che senso? con ubuntu software
<gigirock> ah ecco, Rosario apri un terminale con ctrl alt t
<Rosario> fatto
<gigirock> adesso "sudo apt update" senza virgolette
<Rosario> ha iniziato...
<gigirock> ti dovrebbe chiedere la password una volta inserita... vediamo quanti aggiornamenti ti propone
<Rosario> 16 aggiornamenti
<gigirock> eh dai "sudo apt upgrade" senza virgolette
<Rosario> va bene
<Rosario> aggiornamento in corso
<gigirock> e aspettiamo
<Rosario> grazie
<Rosario> ma perchè quando provo a farli da ubuntu software, anche aggiornamenti di sistema, non mi richiede la password come nelle precedenti versioni?
<Rosario> perfetto ha finito di aggiornare
<gigirock> Rosario, non e' buona pratica usare il software center per gli aggio di sistema
<gigirock> Rosario, adessp sudo apt dist-upgrade
<Rosario> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati da rimuovere e non aggiornati
<gigirock> ok adesso il sistema e' aggiornato Rosario prova a lasciarlo fermo e vediamo che succede...
<gigirock> Rosario, intanto fai sudo apt install pastebinit
<Rosario> va bene, in futuro aggiornerò da terminale
<Rosario> si sta installando, a che serve?
<Rosario> fatto
<gigirock> Rosario, per mandare a noi semplicemente le indicazioni
<gigirock> Rosario, lspci | pastebinit poi copia incolla il link che ti ritorna
<Rosario> non ho capito
<gigirock> Rosario, "lspci | pastebinit" senza virgolette
<Rosario> fatto
<Rosario> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24357372/
<gigirock> ok
<Rosario> e ora?
<gigirock> Rosario, con quel comando mi hai mandato la conf hardware del tuo pc....
<Rosario> e che ti serve?
<gigirock> per vedere se tutto e' a posto
<gigirock> Rosario, ma quindi hai unity ?
<Rosario> cioè? è bene o male?
<gigirock> Rosario, non lo so ma hai il bottone in alto a sinistra sopra la barra dei programmi che e' a sinsitra ?
<gigirock> Rosario, unity e' il tipo di desktop che hai....
<Rosario> "cerca sul computer" intendi?
<Rosario> altri non ne vedo?
<gigirock> si bravo premi su quello e cerva driver ti dovrebbe dare come risultato driver aggiuntivi ..... premi su quello
<Rosario> fatto
<gigirock> ti propone qualche driver aggiuntivo ?
<Rosario> Sconosciuto:sconosciuto    questo dispositivo sta usando driver alternativo:
<Rosario> in uso Processore microcode firmware for intel cpus da intel micricode ( proprietario)
<Rosario> c'è opzione "non usare dispositivo"
<gigirock> ok allora 6 a posto non dovresti avere ulteriori problemi prova un po' nei prossimi giorni e vedi come va
<gigirock> usc non e' + in uso , o meglio viene usato quello di gnome
<gigirock> e' sempre meglio installare direttamente dal terminale
<Rosario> va bene grazie sei stato gentilissimo a presto, speriamo non ci siano problemi
<Rosario> buona notte
<gigirock> notte
#ubuntu-it 2017-04-11
<bobbalob> buondì
<stanley13> salve,avrei bisogno di un aiuto con un here doc
<akis24> stanley13:  se ci fai capire non è che sia chiaro che intendi ..
<stanley13> un here document
<stanley13> http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/here-docs.html
<cristian_c> stanley13:
<stanley13> per qualche motivo nonostante io abbia definito e scritto un endoffile,continua a darmi warning: here-document at line 14 delimited by end-of-file                                                                                                                      (wanted `EOF')
<akis24> stanley13: questo canale è dedicato al supporto di ubuntu ..
<stanley13> e perciò non prosegue nello script
<akis24>  !chat | stanley13
<ubot-it> stanley13: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<stanley13> eh,io sto utilizzando ubuntu
<stanley13> ubuntu si basa su linux
<stanley13> ma dettagli
<stanley13> ho capito,qui non si sa manco cos'è un here document
<stanley13> vado altrove
<cristian_c> certo, anche se uno fa cad su ubuntu può pretendere di parlare di cad sul canale di ubuntu
<cristian_c> ....
<Doomed> buonasera ho un dubbio, ho fatto un backup su hd interno di home e di /  con Deja - Dup , se sposto la cartella di backup su un hd esterno poi in caso avrei bisogno di quei file il programma di backup li riconoscerebbe?
<cristian_c> Doomed: quale programma di backup?
<Doomed> Deja -Dup
<cristian_c> Doomed: hai fatto un backup sulla stessa partizion
<cristian_c> hai fatto il backup della home sulla pattizione home? O.o
<Doomed> si su home perche al momento non avevo un hd esterno
<cristian_c> Doomed: e come te l'ha salvato il backuo?
<Doomed> lo so che e una cazzata
<cristian_c> *backup
<Doomed> in che senso come me lo ha salvato?
<cristian_c> 'ho fatto un backup' <- che formato? Quale metodo usato?
<Doomed> manuale con password non in automatico
<cristian_c> 'manuale'
<Doomed> si
<cristian_c> Doomed: cerca di descrivere meglio quello che hai ottenuto
<Doomed> un backup di home e di /
<Doomed> i file sono nominati cosi : duplicity - full  con numeri e gpg
<cristian_c> Doomed: hai una funzione ripristina in deja-dup, suppongo
<Doomed> cristian_c certo che ce  l'ho
<cristian_c> Doomed: se hai usato la password, possibile che tu possa ripristinarlo solo con deja-dup
<cristian_c> Doomed: le proprietà quale tipo di file visualizzano?
<cristian_c> Doomed: salva l'url di questa guida wiki: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto
<Doomed> cristian_c  forse non mi sono spiegato bene quello che volevo sapere , e se spostando la cartella su hd esterno poi in futuro posso riutillzzarli?
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/473124/extract-duplicity-files-manually
<cristian_c> Doomed: a quanto pare puoi estrarli da command line
<Doomed> cristian_c  non sono bravo con l'inglese
<cristian_c> Doomed: se temi ciò, evita la password ed utilizza un altro metodo di backup, per socurezza
<cristian_c> Doomed: esistono i traduttori, non mi sembra neanche così complessa come guida
<Doomed> ;-)
<cristian_c> Doomed: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema/Duplicity
<cristian_c> Doomed: in italiano va bene?
<Doomed> si grazie stavo leggendo
<Doomed> cristian_c mi conviene rifare un nuovo backup su hd esterno,senza password?
<cristian_c> Doomed: a prescindere dallo strumento utilizzato, impostare password o crittografare può comportare un rischio
<cristian_c> otttieni una maggiore sicurezza ma il prezzo da pagare può non valere il gioco
<cristian_c> nel senso, sta a te decidere cosa privilegiare o meno
<Doomed> cristian_c  ok
<cristian_c> nessuno garantisce che qualcosa non possa andare storto
<Doomed> cristian_c dici nel ripristino?
<cristian_c> sì
<Doomed> vabene
<Doomed> volevo chiederti altre cose che non c'entrano con il backup
<cristian_c> Doomed: scrivi pure, se relativo a ubuntu
<cristian_c> se qualcuno sa e vorrà, risponderà
<Doomed>  uso ubuntugnome 14.04 su un portatile e piu o meno con frequenza ogni 2-3 giorni mi compare un avviso di crash di gnome shell https://s4.postimg.org/u23ghr72l/Schermata_del_2017-04-08_15_59_12.png
<cristian_c> chrome-gnome-shell?
<cristian_c> Doomed: in un terminale, digita: sudo apt-get install psstebinit
<cristian_c> Doomed: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<cristian_c> mi assento
<Doomed> ok
<Doomed> cristian_c  fatto
<Carlin0> Doomed, sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> Doomed: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<Carlin0> Doomed, posta il link che viene creato dal 2° comando
<Doomed> buonasera  uso ubuntugnome 14.04 su un portatile e piu o meno con frequenza ogni 2-3 giorni mi compare un avviso di crash di chrome gnome shell
<cristian_c> Doomed: non hai mandato il link, come richiesto da me e a Carlin0
<Doomed> cristian_c che link?
<cristian_c> 20:30] <Carlin0> Doomed, sudo apt install pastebinit
<cristian_c> [20:30] <Carlin0> Doomed: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<cristian_c> [20:30] <Carlin0> Doomed, posta il link che viene creato dal 2° comando
<Doomed> mi dice si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto,in chiusura.
<cristian_c> non è possibile
<Doomed> gia era installato pastebinit prima
<cristian_c> Doomed: manda pure una schermata
<Doomed> del terminale?
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> Doomed: in alternativa, manda: sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> e posta una foto
<Doomed> cristian_c https://paste.ubuntu.com/24362693/
<cristian_c> Doomed: (cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list && ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | pastebinit
<Doomed> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/24362703/
<Carlin0> Doomed, il tuo gnome non arriva da repo ufficiali ma da sorgenti software esterne
<Carlin0> quindi qui non è supportato
<cristian_c> Doomed: hai doppi repository partner
<Doomed> cristian_c come e possibile?
<cristian_c> più tutta una serie di ppa tra cui ne0sight-chrome-gnome-shell-trusty
<Carlin0> ma sopratutto visto che si lamenta di gnome
<cristian_c> che casualmente compariva in https://s4.postimg.org/u23ghr72l/Schermata_del_2017-04-08_15_59_12.png
<Carlin0> 10 14:58 gnome3-team-gnome3-next-trusty.list
<Carlin0> gnome3-team-gnome3-trusty.list
<Carlin0> 2 ppa diversi solo per gnome
<Carlin0> per forza hai incasinato
<Doomed> quindi che posso fare?
<Doomed> se faccio un backup e aggiorno a gnome 16.04?
<cristian_c> Doomed: succede quando l'uso del pc si limita a cliccare su qualunque cosa si trova nel web
<Carlin0> Doomed, fai backup e installa pulito ex novo
<cristian_c> Doomed: un backup di un sistema che hai incasinato
<Carlin0> backup de dati
<Carlin0> il resto radi a zero
<cristian_c> Doomed: semplicemente salva i dati personali e butta via tutto il resto
<Doomed> cristian_c ok se formatto e installo gnome 16.04. visto che mi sembra che di gnome 14.04 ad aprile scade,e ho provato gnome 16.04 mi sembra piu carina
<cristian_c> Doomed: errato
<cristian_c> Doomed: il 28 scade il supporto a 12.04
<cristian_c> ma i motivi per installare 16.04 o 17.04 (che viene rilasciata tra due giorni) sono abbastanza numerosi
<Carlin0> la 14.04 ha supporto fino ad aprile 2019
<Doomed> cristian_c io ho letto che gnome 14.04 e supportata per 3 anni https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_GNOME
<Carlin0> ma il motore (ubuntu) ha supporto per 5 anni
<Carlin0> la parte grafica magari no
<Carlin0> ma quella è meno importante
<Doomed> capito, pero ho provato gnome 16.04 e mi piace di più,e la 17.04 che differenza cè?
<Doomed> con la 16.04 gia sta a 2 aggiornamenti
<Carlin0> la 16.04 è lts l'altra no
<cristian_c> Ubuntu GNOME 16.04 LTS is supported for 3 years, until April 2019.
<Doomed> ah ok io preferisco la lts
<cristian_c> Doomed: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuGNOME
<cristian_c> spetta un attimo
<cristian_c> allora
<cristian_c> significa che 14.04.1 e 16.04.2 hanno un supporto limitato
<cristian_c> con le point release si arriva a cinque anni
<Carlin0> solo la parte grafica ha 3 anni
<Carlin0> il motore 5
<Doomed> perchè la parte grafica non ha supporto per 5anni?
<Carlin0> chiedilo a zio mark
<Doomed> ;-)
<Carlin0> cmq vivi tranquillo perchè a quanto pare unity sparirà e gnome diventerà il DE di default , con 5 anni di supporto
<Doomed> si ho letto e ne sono felice di questa cosa
<Doomed> prima usavo ubuntu poi son opassato a gnome
<Doomed> ma se copio la cartella .thunderbird re la rimpiazzo nel sistema nuovo se non erro dovrei ritrovare la posta scaricata
<cristian_c> Ubuntu GNOME 14.04.4 with LTS Enablement Stacks enabled by default will be supported until August, 2016. Ubuntu GNOME without LTS Enablement Stacks enabled by default will be supported until April, 2017.
<cristian_c> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuGNOME
<cristian_c> Doomed: non uso thunderbird, ma non sono sicuro sia così
<cristian_c> probabilmente le mail sono in una directory separata, almeno questo si verifica con altri client
<cristian_c> Users with LTS Enablement Stacks enabled by default need to manually upgrade their system to 14.04.5 when it is available.
<Doomed> cristian_c  ottimo grazie di questa ultima informazione
<Carlin0> Doomed, male che vada salva tutta la home
<Doomed> da terminale mi suggerite uncomando per salvare la home
<Carlin0> ma fai copia/incolla su una chiavetta
<Doomed> ok
<Carlin0> compresi i file nascosti ovviamente
<Doomed> ovvio
<Doomed> grazie
<Doomed> a tutti
<Doomed> esco ciao
<gigirock> porkpark, hai 3 login+
<pac> Buonasera, ho installato Ubuntu 16.04 su un portatile poche ore fa. è quindi completamente pulito. Però purtroppo non funzionano ne il wifi ne il bluethoot. Pare sia un problema noto, ma non saprei da dove iniziare. Avete dei consigli?
#ubuntu-it 2017-04-12
<pac> Buongiorno, ho installato Ubuntu 16.04 su un portatile poche ore fa. è quindi completamente pulito. Però purtroppo non funzionano ne il wifi ne il bluethoot. Pare sia un problema noto, ma non saprei da dove iniziare. Avete dei consigli?
<nji> buongiorno a tutti,domani esce la 17.04 giusto?
<al1971> ho il computer bloccato (versione ubuntu 13.3; come posso farlo ripartire o installare l'ultima versione, che ho già su chiavetta? Grazie
<ExPBoy> !installazione | al1971
<ubot-it> al1971: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<al1971> Premesso che nella chiavetta ho altri file (ditemi se può dar fastidio all'installazione), ho seguito le istruzioni della guida, ho indicato nel Bios la chiavetta. Ho spento e riacceso il pc ma rimane uno schermo nero con trattino in alto a sx intermittente (non lo schermo nero con come da vs immagine nelle istruzioni). Quindi che faccio?
<ExPBoy> al1971, devi avere la chiavetta con la iso e basta se hai altra roba dentro è un casino
<ExPBoy> al1971, come l'hai fatta quella chiavetta?
<cristian_c> al1971: tra l'altro, 13.3 non esiste
<ExPBoy> lol
<cristian_c> al1971: ubuntu rufus
<cristian_c> al1971: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<ExPBoy> è svenuto
<al1971> sto preparando altra chiavetta
<ExPBoy> eh ma come?
<al1971> scaricato su altro pc e trasferito su chiavetta file ubunto 16.10
<cristian_c> al1971: molto semplicemente, fai la usb come indicato nella pagina dell'ultimo link postato
<ExPBoy> trasferito?
<cristian_c> occhio che la usb dovrebbe essere libera, perché il contenuto precedente verrà sovrascritto
<al1971> si, invia a
<ExPBoy> meno male che hai seguito la guida
<ExPBoy> ok fa come ti pare
<cristian_c> al1971: non c'è molto altro da dire, la guida è auto-esplicativa, con schermate
<al1971> non faccio come mi pare, cerco di fare in base alle mie capacità; tra l'altro una domanda: il fatto che si chiami ubuntu 16.10 desktop: lo posso installare anche su portatile; perchè il mio è un portatle
<cristian_c> al1971: naturalmente puoi installarlo sui pc, e i portatili lo sono
<cristian_c> al1971: la differenziazione tra desktop e server si basa sul tipo di utilizzo
<al1971> Comunque ricordo che ho il pc impallato, non stò lavorando con pc funzionante
<cristian_c> tipicamente l'utilizzo su server non necessita di interfaccia grafica (desktop si intende l'utilizzo desktop, inteso come Scrivania)
<al1971> stacco per mezz'ora; preparata chiavetta; ci aggiorniamo. Nel frattempo grazie
<cristian_c> al1971: di nulla, h usato rufus?
<cristian_c> *hai
<al1971> il pc con installata la chiavetta non parte, anzi mi dice di rimuoverla e far ripartire il pc. le uniche possibilità che mi dà sono Ubuntu, settaggio di ubuntu e controllo memoria. l'unica di queste che funziona è il controllo memoria
<cristian_c> al1971: non hai ancora risposto alla domanda
<al1971> sto cercando di capire ora rufus, ti aggiorno
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> al1971: le istruzioni ti erano state date più di un'ora fa
<al1971> hai ragione cristian_c, ma non mastico bene l'inglese e guardando le immagini sembrava una procedura normale di scarico file
<cristian_c> al1971: sei sicuro di aver aperto il link giusto?
<cristian_c> prima foto: https://assets.ubuntu.com/v1/bf622829-download-desktop-usb-windows-1.jpg
<cristian_c> seconda schermata: https://assets.ubuntu.com/v1/fc469e59-download-desktop-usb-windows-2.jpg
<cristian_c> terza schermata: https://assets.ubuntu.com/v1/69f34161-download-desktop-usb-windows-3.jpg
<cristian_c> quarta schermata: https://assets.ubuntu.com/v1/8caaedc2-download-desktop-usb-windows-4.jpg
<cristian_c> quinta schermata: https://assets.ubuntu.com/v1/ee3b255d-download-desktop-usb-windows-5.jpg
<gigirock> e' la via Crucis ?
<cristian_c> al1971: fine: https://assets.ubuntu.com/v1/febc3c7b-download-desktop-usb-windows-7.jpg
<gigirock> mmmh ma cosi' fa mbr....
<al1971> sono messo malino.... sembrava andare tutto bene poi invece dove mi chiedeva se mantenere la nuova versione a fianco della vecchia per salvare i dati presenti, ho dato ok ma si è impallato tutto ed ora non riesco a ripartire
<cristian_c> al1971: di quale pc stiamo parlando?
<cristian_c> al1971: cpu (modello esatto), quantità di ram, scheda grafica
<al1971> aspire 6930G 4Gb ram DDR2, intel core 2 processor T6400
<cristian_c> al1971: scheda grafica intel?
<cristian_c> al1971: hai già provato a rimandarlo in boot?
<cristian_c> al1971: hai controllato md5 (come da guida wiki)?
<cristian_c> al1971: quanti anni ha alle spalle il pc?
<cristian_c> al1971: again, hai usato rufus?
<cristian_c> al1971: e, in live, il sistema gira?
<al1971> scheda grafica non lo so
<al1971> in boot ho provato ma nulla
<al1971> cos'è md5?
<al1971> pc avrà 5 anni
<cristian_c> !md5 | al1971
<ubot-it> al1971: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<al1971> rufus usato
<cristian_c> al1971: forse non hai letto la guida all'installazione
<al1971> e in live? cosa vuoi dire?
<cristian_c> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> al1971: puoi reperire ls info sulla scheda grafica direttamente dal sistema operativo che hai attualmente su quel pc
<cristian_c> o dal manuale, ecc...
<cristian_c> al1971: live si intende la sessione di prova, quella che puoi selezionare tramite 'prova ubuntu senza installarlo / try ubuntu without installing', invece che 'install ubuntu'
<al1971> ora mangio, poi verifico md5. Nel frattempo sto provando l'ennesima ripartenza
<cristian_c> al1971: e si blocca sempre nello stesso punto? Fai una schermata del punto in cui si blocca?
<cristian_c> al1971: ma sopratutto, provalo in live
<cristian_c> questo andrebbe fatto a prescindere
<al1971> ora provo il live
<al1971> non si blocca sempre nello stesso punto
<al1971> se poi riesco ad entrare e prelevare i dati, il pc vede la discarica
<cristian_c> al1971: ah, quindi non era già messo molto bene?
<cristian_c> i pc invecchiano
<al1971> ma quando dò l'ok per il live si spegne e devo togliere la chiavetta o procede
<cristian_c> 'o procede' <- ?
<cristian_c> ok, scusa, è chiaro
<cristian_c> quindi il pc ti sta abbandonando
<al1971> il live parte
<al1971> Ma riesco a recuperare i dati con il live?
<cristian_c> al1971: sì, potrebbe esser necessario acquisire i permessi
<cristian_c> un modo furbo per farlo e aprire il file manager con i permessi di superutente
<cristian_c> e copiare su chiavetta usb o hard disk i file che ti interessano posizionati nella home del precedente sistema
<al1971> quale è l'icona del file mamager
<cristian_c> al1971: una cartella, se non erro
<DanielX2> Salve a tutti,non riesco ad accedere all'interfaccia grafica di Ubuntu 16.10 via SSH
<DanielX2> quanto metto export DISPLA=:0 e poi lancio firefox mi appare un errore
<cristian_c> accedere da dove?
<DanielX2> da SSH
<cristian_c> ....
<cristian_c> ma quale os, quale macchina?
<DanielX2> https://thepasteb.in/p/r0hwEy01y74sK
<DanielX2> Ubuntu 16.10
<cristian_c> da 16.10 a 16.10?
<al1971> non trovo file manager nemmeno con la ricerca
<al1971> riprovo l'installazione
<gigirock> DanielX2, cioe' tu apri un terminale ssh e' vuoi vedere il desktop grafico del pc remoto ?
<DanielX2> sì
<gigirock> al1971, che file manager ?
<gigirock> al1971, dal terminale prova mc
<cristian_c> al1971: nautilus
<cristian_c> al1971: perché installi se ti serve solo recuperare i dati?
<gigirock> lol
<DanielX2> 16.04
<cristian_c> DanielX2: da 16.04 a 16.10?
<DanielX2> da 16.04
<DanielX2> ho visto ora meglio con uname -a
<cristian_c> DanielX2: da 16.04 a 16.04?
<DanielX2> cristian_c 16.04
<cristian_c> DanielX2: scusa, ma ssh serve a collegarsi da pc a pc
<cristian_c> vuoi collegarti da pc con 16.04 a pc con 16.04?
<DanielX2> si ma ho visto che da ssh puoi ottenere anche una GUI
<DanielX2> avere un interfaccia grafica da SSH con export DISPLAY=:0
<cristian_c> beh, ssh effettua il collegamento
<cristian_c> effettuare un collegamento anche del server X, è un discorso in più
<cristian_c> sul wiki hai già guardato?
<DanielX2> sì ma mi da lo stesso errore
<DanielX2> https://thepasteb.in/p/r0hwEy01y74sK
<gigirock> DanielX2, poi se hai unity come kde neon non e' possibile esportare il video grafico
<cristian_c> tra l'altro non hai risposto alla domansa
<cristian_c> *domanda
<DanielX2> non so che cosa ho installato perché l'installazione non l'ho fatta io,Ubuntu è installato su un servizio cloud che solo via ssh mi fa accedre
<gigirock> DanielX2, lo potresti fare con vnx remmina o altri amenicoli
<DanielX2> come si fa?
<gigirock> DanielX2, ma devi installare sul 'server' remoto
<gigirock> DanielX2, per sua natura un server remoto presenta una interfaccia locale semplicistica
<DanielX2> gigirock premetto che non ho accesso al interfaccia grafica,uso un servizio cloud con ubuntu e mi fanno accedere solo da SSH,per questo voglio una GUI
<gigirock> DanielX2, ti sto dicendo che e' una cosa voluta
<DanielX2> e come posso ottenere un interfaccia grafica allora?non ho mai usato SSH
<marcofe> ciao a tutti belli e brutti
<al1971> il pc è ore che tenta aggiornamento da 13.04 a 16.10. E' normale?
<al1971> i File in modalità live non li ho trovati....
<pac> buonasera, ho la macchina fresca d'installazione di ubuntu gnome 16.10, tutto bene tranne il wifi e il bluetooth. Non ho installato assolutamente nulla, non ho toccato nulla ma non saprei da dove iniziare. Precedentemente avevo installato ubuntu e fato delle prove ma è stato disastroso. Avete dei consigli?
<pac> pensate che la 17.04 possa risolvere questo problema?
<Torpedo_Smash> pac, consiglio vivamente di installare domani la 17.04. Il problema POTREBBE risolversi da solo
<cristian_c> Torpedo_Smash: magari provarla in live, prima
<pac> Torpedo_Smash: va bene, ti ringrazio e incrocio le dita!
<cristian_c> pac: tra l'altro non ci hai dsto info su wifi/bluetooth
<cristian_c> *dato
<pac> cristian_c: nel senso che vuoi sapere il modello?
<Torpedo_Smash> pac: di nulla, ti avviso che se la scheda wi-fi è abbastanza nuova ed è mediateck puoi farci una croce sopra al 99%, lo dico per esperienza personale dato che l'azienda non sviluppa driver Linux
<cristian_c> pac: quella è la prima info da dare
<Torpedo_Smash> pac: modello e marca aiuterebbero sicuramente
<pac> Torpedo_Smash: non ne ho idea il portatile ormai ha qualche anno
<cristian_c> pac: da quanti anni 'usi' ubuntu?
<cristian_c> e sopratutto, da quanti anni frequenti questa risorsa?
<pac> cristian_c: regolarmente e unicamente ubuntu direi una settimana. Ho sempre alternato con mac e windows
<pac> cristian_c: da qualche tempo ormai ma solo ora ho deciso di passare definitivamente a ubuntu
<cristian_c> pac: i log di questo canale sono pieni di tue rischieste di aiuto
<cristian_c> sugli argomenti più disparati
<cristian_c> *richieste
<pac> cristian_c: si lo so ho sempre cercato di farcela, ma poi mi scoraggiavo troppo. Ora però che sono più tranquillo ho deciso di affrontare in maniera più solida la questione, anche perché un portatile sono sempre minimo 300 euro.
<pac> la scheda è questa Broadcom Limited BCM43142 802.11b/g/n (rev 01)
<pac> ho qualche speranza o è fuori gioco?
<cristian_c> pac: non ho capito il nesso tra laptop da 300 € e volontà di usare ubuntu
<cristian_c> !broadcom
<ubot-it> Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<cristian_c> wl (proprietari) per chip con id: BCM4311, BCM4312, BCM4313, BCM43142, BCM4321, BCM4322, BCM43224, BCM43225, BCM43227 e BCM43228.
<pac> cristian_c: risolvere il problema del wifi mi permetterebbe di non fare una nuova spesa, sempre che la scheda vada bene altrimneti potrei optare per una scheda usb o no?
<cristian_c> pac: perché usi ubuntu su quell'hardware?
<pac> Carlin0: ho fatto questo, ma non va comunque
<cristian_c> 'ho fatto questo' <- ?
<pac> pardon cristian_c
<pac> cristian_c: posso usare un alternativa?
<cristian_c> pac: spiega cos'hai fatto
<cristian_c> e quando l'hai fatto, sopratutto
<pac> cristian_c: quello che mi segnali tramite wiki
<cristian_c> ti ho segnalato la guida wiki e l'indicazione dei chip, non ho segnalato altro
<pac> cristian_c: nel momento dell'installazione, quando mi ha chiesto di poter utilizzare questi drivers?
<cristian_c> e cos'hai fatto? Vol. 2
<pac> cristian_c: nel momento dell'installazione alla richiesta ho confermato l'op<ione
<cristian_c> ovvero?
<cristian_c> pac: quali driver stai utilizzando, in questo momento?
<pac> cristian_c: il sistema chiede se si vuole installare drivers non proprietari credo e io ho cliccato si
<pac> cristian_c: aspetta che faccio una schermata
<cristian_c> 'credo'
<cristian_c> pac: in riferimento a quanto chiesto prima, preciso: perché usi linux su quel pc?
<pac> cristian_c: https://s13.postimg.org/tvgetz0zb/Schermata_del_2017-04-12_20-27-37.png
<pac> cristian_c: uso linux su quel pc perché non c'è nessun altro sistema operativo.
<pac> cristian_c: e poi perchè ubuntu è rapidissimo
<cristian_c> pac: bh, per esempio, il sistema operativo preinstallato, fino a una settimana fa
<cristian_c> pac: l'hai fatta tu la foto?
<pac> cristian_c: avevo ubuntu 16,10, poi mi hanno consigliato la lts e opi gnome per vedere se riuscivo a risolvere. però niente continua a non vedere il wifi e il bt
<pac> cristian_c: la foto della schermata si, non va bene?
<cristian_c> pac: come sei collegato attualmente con quel pc?
<pac> cristian_c: cavo di rete
<cristian_c> pac: all'inizio hai detto che stai utilizzando 16.10
<pac> cristian_c: perché non lo è?
<cristian_c> pac: apri un terminale e digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> pac: poi, digita: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<cristian_c> pac: poi, digita: dokg -l | egrep 'bcm|b43' | pastebinit
<pac> cristian_c: dkg suppongo?
<cristian_c> pac: dpkg
<pac> cristian_c: ok
<pac> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24369120/
<cristian_c> pac: manca l'output del secondo comando
<pac> cristian_c: dici questo dpkg-l | egrep 'bcm|b43' | pastebinit
<cristian_c> ehm...
<cristian_c> [20:41] <cristian_c> pac: poi, digita: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<pac> cristian_c: ahi cosa ho sbagliato?
<pac> cristian_c: vado
<pac> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24369154/
<cristian_c> pac: sudo apt-get --reinstall install bcmwl-kernel-source -y | pastebinit
<cristian_c> pac: sei riuscito a mandare il comando?
<pac> cristian_c: temo di aver fatto una cretinata, il terminale non dava segni di vita allo ho chiuso e riaperto. Ma ora mi dice che c'è un processo in atto! :-(
<cristian_c> pac: apri il task manager e killa apt
<cristian_c> anzi, nel terninale digita
<cristian_c> pac: sudo apt-get install -f
<pac> cristian_c: niente non mi fa fare più niente
<cristian_c> ?
<pac> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24369203/
<cristian_c> pac: digita: ps -ef|grep apt-get
<pac> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24369208/
<cristian_c> pac: sudo kill -9 5556
<pac> cristian_c: fatto
<cristian_c> pac: digita: ps -ef|grep apt-get
<pac> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24369227/
<cristian_c> pac: sudo kill -9 5558
<pac> cristian_c: fatto
<cristian_c> pac: digita: ps -ef|grep apt-get
<pac> cristian_c: pasquale  8734  8704  0 21:07 pts/2    00:00:00 grep --color=auto apt-get
<cristian_c> pac: ok, avevi due processi stranamente, uno con e uno senza sudo
<cristian_c> pac: sudo apt-get --reinstall install bcmwl-kernel-source
<pac> cristian_c: E: dpkg è stato interrotto. È necessario eseguire "sudo dpkg --configure -a" per correggere il problema.
<pac> cristian_c: vado con sudo...
<cristian_c> un attimo
<pac> cristianok
<cristian_c> pac: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<cristian_c> e pastebinna
<pac> cristian_c: si è aperta una finestra di secure boot e mi chiede un ok
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> 'secure boot' <- ?
<pac> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24369358/
<cristian_c> pac: ahhhh
<cristian_c> ecco perché prima il comando si piantava
<pac> cristian_c: urca quindi
<pac> cristian_c: c'è qualcosa nel bios?
<cristian_c> pac: hai solo ubuntu su quel pc?
<cristian_c> pac: hai acquiatato quel pc anni fa con uefi?
<pac> cristian_c: che io sappia si
<pac> cristian_c: non ne ho assolutamente idea
<cristian_c> pac: 'ok' è selezionato?
<cristian_c> pac: ....
<pac> cristian_c: si
<cristian_c> pac: quando hai acquistato quel pc?
<pac> cristian_c: almeno 5 anni fa
<cristian_c> la cpu è i3 4030u?
<pac> cristian_c: i3 sicuramente il resto non lo so
<cristian_c> uhm, a quanto pare di x555la ce ne sono diversi tipi
<cristian_c> pac: sicuro sia tuo il pc?
<pac> cristian_c: certamente
<cristian_c> pac: di solito sul poggiapolsi è scritto quale cpu hai, eh
<pac> cristian_c: c'è scritto intel inside core i3
<pac> cristian_c: cpu odd
<cristian_c> pac: premi ok
<pac> cristian_c: disable uefi secure boot
<pac> cristian_c: do si o no?
<cristian_c> sì
<pac> cristian_c: fatto
<pac> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24369403/
<cristian_c> chissà se il microcode che hai attivato in Driver aggiuntivi possa aver influito su questa richiesta da parte di apt-get
<pac> cristian_c: come si fa a saperlo?
<cristian_c> pac: in ogni caso, digita: sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb wl brcmfmac brcmsmac bcma
<cristian_c> pastebinna come al solito
<pac> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24369421/
<cristian_c> pac: sudo modprobe wl
<pac> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24369425/
<cristian_c> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'wl': Required key not available
<cristian_c> pac: dpkg -l | egrep 'b43|bcm' | pastebinit
<pac> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24369439/
<cristian_c> pac: riavvia il sistema e torna qui
<pac> cristian_c: va bene
<pac> cristian_c: eccomi
<cristian_c> pac: sudo lshw | pastebinit
<pac> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24369467/
<cristian_c> version: X555LA.307 date: 08/06/2014
<cristian_c> product: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-4030U CPU @ 1.90GHz
<cristian_c> 21:21] <cristian_c> la cpu è i3 4030u?
<cristian_c> 21:20] <cristian_c> pac: quando hai acquistato quel pc?
<cristian_c> [21:20] <pac> cristian_c: almeno 5 anni fa
<pac> cristian_c: direi di sì
<pac> cristian_c: non mi sembrava così recente
<cristian_c> pac: la cpu è del 2014
<cristian_c> tre anni fa
<pac> cristian_c: quindi è troppo recente?
<cristian_c> 21:22] <cristian_c> pac: sicuro sia tuo il pc?
<cristian_c> [21:22] <pac> cristian_c: certamente
<cristian_c> pac:  a volte dai informazioni quantomeno 'fuorvianti'
<pac> cristian_c: confermo solo che è rimasto fermo per lo stesso problema che stro cercando di risolvere ora
<cristian_c> network UNCLAIMED description: Network controller product: BCM43142 802.11b/g/n
<cristian_c> pac: ma non avevi windows su quel pc?
<pac> cristian_c: chi me lo ha venduto me lo ha dato con ubuntu ma senza wifi e bluetooth però l'etichetta windows sul pc non c'è
<cristian_c> pac: allora, intanto:
<cristian_c> pac: sudo apt-get --reinstall install bcmwl-kernel-source
<pac> cristian_c: secure boot faccio come prima?
<cristian_c> quindi non l'ha disattivato
<pac> cristian_c: a quanto pare no
<cristian_c> dai ok
<pac> cristian_c:http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24369529/
<cristian_c> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=617371
<pac> cristian_c: vado nel boot e disabilito?
<cristian_c> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2331302
<cristian_c> pac: 'tutti' dicono di disattivare secure boot
<cristian_c> pac: disattivalo 'a mano'
<pac> cristian_c: cioè?
<cristian_c> chi l'ha fatto, dice che funziona
<pac> cristian_c: come si fa a mano?
<cristian_c> pac: entri nel bios e lo disattivi da lì
<pac> cristian_c: ok ora ci provo, ti faccio sapere.
<pac> cristian_c: grazie il wifi ora funziona, ma dovrebbe andare anche il bluetooth o è altra storia quella?
<cristian_c> pac: (lsusb && òsusb -t) | pastebinit
<pac> cristian_c: il secondo comando è giusto?
<pac> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24369577/
<cristian_c> pac: (lsusb && lsusb -t) | pastebinit
<pac> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24369593/
<cristian_c> Bus 002 Device 006: ID 04ca:2006 Lite-On Technology Corp. Broadcom BCM43142A0 Bluetooth Device
<cristian_c> pac: che problemi hai col bluetooth?
<pac> cristian_c: fino ad ora non si accendeva, ora è acceso ma sembra non trovare il mouse
<cristian_c> deja-vu
<pac> cristian_c: in ogni caso non c'è la classica icona vicino al wifi
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> pac: hai provato solo il mouse?
<pac> cristian_c: non anche la tastiera
<cristian_c> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4927544
<cristian_c> pac: dmesg | pastebinit
<pac> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24369631/
<cristian_c> [ 899.323097] Bluetooth: hci0 command 0x1001 tx timeout [ 907.546832] Bluetooth: hci0: BCM: Reading local version info failed (-110) [ 916.142702] usb 2-6: USB disconnect, device number 20
<pac> cristian_c: sudo hciconfig hci0 vado con questo
<cristian_c> no
<pac> cristian_c: ok
<cristian_c> uhm, no, lui ha provato 16.04, quindi i comandi sono ancora ok
<cristian_c> pac: hciconfig -a | pastebinit
<pac> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24369659/
<cristian_c> pac: rfkill list | pastebinit
<pac> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24369674/
<cristian_c> [ 111.472096] bluetooth hci0: Direct firmware load for brcm/BCM.hcd failed with error -2
<cristian_c> a quanto pare, firmware mancante
<cristian_c>  111.472100] Bluetooth: hci0: BCM: Patch brcm/BCM.hcd not found [ 113.502008] Bluetooth: hci0 command 0x1003 tx timeout
<pac> cristian_c: lo si può installare?
<cristian_c> pac: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=617137
<cristian_c> pac:    wget http://www.gnebehay.com/blog/lenovo-flexpad-bluetooth-debian/BCM43142A0-105b-e065.hcd
<pac> cristian_c: provo anch'io questi tre comandi
<pac> cristian_c: anzi 4
<cristian_c> pac: sudo cp BCM43142A0-105b-e065.hcd /lib/firmware/brcm/BCM.hcd
<pac> cristian_c: cp: impossibile eseguire stat di 'BCM43142A0-105b-e065.hcd': File o directory non cristian_c:
<cristian_c> pac: l'hai mandato il comando precedente?
<pac> cristian_c: mi pare di si http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24369721/
<cristian_c> 'mi pare di s''
<cristian_c> e dove l'hai posizionato il file?
<pac> cristian_c: forse ho perso un passaggio l'ultimo comando non è questo sudo cp BCM43142A0-105b-e065.hcd /lib/firmware/brcm/BCM.hcd
<cristian_c> .....
<cristian_c> pac: sveglia
<pac> cristian_c: ci provo :-)
<cristian_c> [22:26] <cristian_c> pac:    wget http://www.gnebehay.com/blog/lenovo-flexpad-bluetooth-debian/BCM43142A0-105b-e065.hcd
<pac> cristian_c: scaricato e salvato ora vado con il comando ma questo file lo lascio li dovr si trova o lo metto in una cartella specifica?
<cristian_c> lascialo dove sta
<cristian_c> se hai dato il comando wget bla bla bla
<cristian_c> pac: sudo cp BCM43142A0-105b-e065.hcd /lib/firmware/brcm/BCM.hcd
<pac> cristian_c: ovviamente la parte finale deve contenere la posizione del file vero?
<cristian_c> ....
<cristian_c> pac: ma hai dato il comando?
<pac> cristian_c: si ma dice file inesistente
<cristian_c> dov'è posizionato il file?
<pac> cristian_c: in scaricati
<cristian_c> ...
<cristian_c> pac: quindi non hai dsto il comando wget, come ti era stato indicsto...
<ubuntu-rayzen> sera a tutti , scusate per la domanda forse banale ma bisogna fare un aggiornamento del kernel se si usa un processore rayzen oppure no?
<cristian_c> ubuntu-rayzen: utilizzi amd ryzen con ubuntu?
<pac> cristian_c: io ho copiato il comando tale e quale però mi è sorto il dubbio della locazione visto che restituisce file o directory inesistente
<ubuntu-rayzen> si
<cristian_c> grande!
<cristian_c> ubuntu-rayzen: e come va ubuntu con ryzen?
<cristian_c> ma sopatutto quale cpu?
<ubuntu-rayzen> sto aspettando la nuova versione di ubuntu per mettere operativa la macchina
<cristian_c> pac: ma avevi dato cd Scaricati?
<cristian_c> pac: altrimenti non dovrebbe stare lì il file
<pac> cristian_c: ecco mi pareva mancasse qualcosa
<cristian_c> ubuntu-rayzen: beh, credo sia una questione di kernel, quindi con upgrade
<pac> cristian_c: fatto
<ubuntu-rayzen> la cpu e r7 1700x
<cristian_c> ma ti conviene provare su 17.04
<ubuntu-rayzen> e una bomba ;)
<cristian_c> ubuntu-rayzen: ha , la ryzen più figa?
<cristian_c> pac: hai dato il comando cp eccc...?
<pac> cristian_c: si
<ubuntu-rayzen> ovviamente XD
<cristian_c> ubuntu-rayzen: bene, potresti , volendo, ma dipende dal tuo grado di pazienza, scsricare ora la 17.04
<cristian_c> essendo pressoché prossima all'uscita (17.04 viene rilasciata domani)
<cristian_c> la provi in live
<cristian_c> cioè, in sessione di prova, senza installarla
<cristian_c> la iso attuale potrebbe avere kernel 4.10 , come no
<cristian_c> pac:
<cristian_c> pac: riavvia il pc e torna qui
<pac> cristian_c: ok
<ubuntu-rayzen> per il kernel se non sbaglio dovrebbe essere la 4.10
<ubuntu-rayzen> per la live non lo ancora provata
<cristian_c> ubuntu-rayzen: io ho provato 17.04 beta 2 e dopo averla installato, dopo aggiornamento aveva 410
<cristian_c> 4.10
<cristian_c> quindi non so se prima o dopo, non avevo verificsto
<ubuntu-rayzen> capisco quindi nella beta cera ancora 4.9 invece dai video che sto vedendo su youtube ce il kernel 4.10 sulle ultime iso di default
<cristian_c> non lo so, potrei mandare in boot la iso di tre giorni fa, ma sicuramente a oggi c'è il 4.10 di default
<ubuntu-rayzen> be dai meglio cosi
<ubuntu-rayzen> ti evita problemi post installazione
<cristian_c> ti conviene comunque fare un giro in live
<pac> cristian_c: grazie funziona anche questo ora! Ti sono molto grato per l'aiuto ed il supporto. veramente di cuore...
<cristian_c> pac: enjoy
<ubuntu-rayzen> la cosa che manca sempre e una connessione da 2017
<cristian_c> la fiBBBra
<pac> cristian_c: assolutamente, avrei ancora una cosa. ma ti disturberò dopo le feste! Buona notte
<cristian_c> pac: c'è il canale a disposizione
<cristian_c> chiedi, se quanlcuno sa e vorrà , risponderà
<cristian_c> *qualcuno
<pac> cristian_c: perfetto!
<ubuntu-rayzen> tra l'altro domani mi deve arrivare giusto in tempo un m2 quindi domani il mio pc prende il volooo
<cristian_c> ubuntu-rayzen: che gpu ci abbini?
<cristian_c> se non abaglio, 1700x non è apu
<cristian_c> *sbaglio
<ubuntu-rayzen> non sbagli ma la gpu e quella che costa meno cioè una amd di 460
<cristian_c> ah, la 460 dedicata
<cristian_c> su slot pci?
<ubuntu-rayzen> si
<cristian_c> ubuntu-rayzen: dovrebbe funzionare con i driver amdgpu
<cristian_c> e forse dovresti trovare anche i driver amdgpu-pro proprietari, disponibili in driver aggiuntivi
<ubuntu-rayzen> spero mai avuto ne una cpu ne una gpu di amd cmq grazie delle informazioni utili per domani
<cristian_c> non so se esiste ancora il catalyst control center o c'è un qualche simil crimson per gestire i driver proprietari
<cristian_c> ubuntu-rayzen: di niente
<ubuntu-rayzen> ok se trovo problemi ci vediamo domani qui oppure sul forum vado notte a tutti
<casawi> ciao
<casawi> come scaricare Lubuntu
<casawi> LXLE 16.04.2 Review
<cristian_c> casawi: ?
<casawi> si
<cristian_c> casawi: lubuntu è scaricabile dal sito di ubuntu
<casawi> no
<casawi> guarda
<casawi> quisto link
<casawi> ok
<cristian_c> !enter | casawi
<casawi> http://www.lxle.net/download
<ubot-it> casawi: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<casawi> mi dice di pagar
<cristian_c> casawi: qui si da supporto a ubuntu e derivate ufficialmente supportati, cioè quelli presenti nellamlista del sito ubuntu-it
<casawi> ma è guardato link
<casawi> ho no
<casawi> per caper
<gigirock> !italiano
<ubot-it> scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<cristian_c> casawi: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<casawi> ubot muto ok
<cristian_c> casawi: se vuoi restsre in quedto canale, rispondi seriamente ;)
<cristian_c> *questo
<casawi> cristian guarda video
<casawi> per caper
<casawi> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2u-nNUIg7M
<cristian_c> casawi: ti è stato indicato quali derivate sono supportate ufficialmente
<casawi> LXLE 16.04.2 Review
<casawi> sull sito ubuntu no ce LXLE 16.04.2 Review
<cristian_c> casawi: stesso discorso anche qui: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<cristian_c> casawi: quindi, se non ti riferisci a una di quelle che ti sono state linkate, il supporto finisce qui
<casawi> ok
<casawi> lubunt
<casawi> u
<casawi> ma qualli version bella
<casawi> xubuntu
<casawi> lubuntu
<cristian_c> casawi: ma sei italiano?
<gigirock> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate casawi
<cristian_c> gigirock: gli è stata già linkata quella pagina
<casawi> si vivo italiy
<cristian_c> casawi: la domanda era diversa
<cristian_c> casawi: ma sei italiano?
<casawi> lool
<casawi> si
<casawi> lol
<cristian_c> non *dove* vivi
<cristian_c> casawi: bene, allora scrivi in modo decente
<cristian_c> se vuoi rimanere in questo canale
<casawi> perchi no scrivo bene :(o)
<casawi> ho scrito male?
<cristian_c> casawi: questo è il canale di supporto ufficiale a ubuntu, il canale è loggato, e il log serve alla ricerca
<cristian_c> non a leggera 'sta roba
<cristian_c> *leggere
<casawi> ma che hai
<cristian_c> !chat | casawi
<ubot-it> casawi: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<casawi> ma stai bene
<casawi> ubot ma cosa vogliate da mi
<casawi> ho fatto solo una domanda ?
<cristian_c> !chat | casawi , basta inquinare il canale
<ubot-it> casawi , basta inquinare il canale: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<casawi> mi aveti attacato
<cristian_c> no, ti sono state date le risposte, ti è stato spiegato che non è questo il canale giusto
<casawi> lasci stare
<casawi> io sono nell canale ubuntu non sono casa vostra ok
<casawi> lol
<casawi> ciao vado cercare aiuto da internet
<cristian_c> finzlmente
<cristian_c> finalmente
#ubuntu-it 2017-04-13
<staffo> ubuntu-it-chat
<staffo> pfff, manca un /j
<Guest20161> a quando l'uscita della 17.04 ?
<Carlin0> Guest20161, /join #ubuntu-it+1
<Dix78> Carlin0 e Guest20161 oggi si può anche joinare su #ubuntu-it-party nonostante non ci sia niente di organizzato
<Guest20161> ma quindi la versione finale slitta piu avanti?
<Carlin0> Guest20161, sinceramente non seguo i rilasci se no te lo avrei detto
<Carlin0> faccio un po di supporto quando l'argomento è alla mia portata
<Guest20161> tranquillo non ce problema forse ci sara alla sera grazie cmq
<marcusu> buongiorno, avevo gia' posto in chat il problema dell'audio/riproduzione video musica "tartagliante" penso a seguito di un aggiornamento ...ho installato sul mio n.book vaio X11 atom Z540 ram 2gb ubuntu 16 4 2  alsamixer risulta installato ma l'audio arriva solo a tratti ,qualcuno mi puo' aiutare? grazie
<marcusu> l'interesse per il mio post e' confortante.....:)
<nji> buongiorno a tutti
<nji> è già stata rilasciata la 17.04?
<marcusu> c'e' nessuno oggi?
<gigirock> marcusu, che vuol dire solo a tratti ... cioe' si sente distorto ? con tutti i file ? con lo streaming ? con quale programma riproduci ?
<Carlin0> marcusu, con una cpu atom ubuntu è decisamente troppo dovresti installare qualcosa di + leggero come lubuntu
<gigirock> marcusu, l'interesse per le nostre domande e' confortante
<Guest86934> anche state trovando problemi con il riconoscimento della scheda di rete su ubuntu 17.04?
<Guest86934> anche voi ...
<Carlin0> Guest86934, /join #ubuntu-it+1
<ryuujin> +1?
<ryuujin> ok visto...
<Lollux> Buongiono a tutti, ho un hard dish esterno esterno che si accende e poi si spegne e non viene riconosciuto dal sistema
<Lollux> ieri funzionava correttamente
<Lollux> potete indicarmi qualche comando, anche da terminale, per vedere se funziona
<Carlin0> da che sistema  Lollux ?
<Lollux> ubuntu l'ultima versione
<Lollux> 32 bit
<Carlin0> Lollux, ma ora è acceso ?
<Lollux> solo all'nizio, adesso non da più luce la spia
<Carlin0> Lollux, sembra un problema di hardware e  non di sistema operativo
<Carlin0> cmq Lollux dai sti 2 comandi
<Carlin0> Lollux, sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> ecco .....
<Lollux> @Carlin0, scusa mi è saltata la connessine
<Carlin0> 16:17:02<Carlin0> Lollux, sembra un problema di hardware e  non di sistema operativo
<Carlin0> 16:18:00<Carlin0> cmq Lollux dai sti 2 comandi
<Carlin0> Lollux, sudo apt install pastebinit
<Lollux> grazie
<Carlin0> Lollux, lsusb | pastebinit
<Carlin0> Lollux, posta il link che viene generato dall'ultimo comando
<Lollux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24374371/
<Carlin0> Lollux, è toshiba il disco ?
<Lollux> si
<Carlin0> Lollux, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<Lollux> https://thepasteb.in/p/0ghJVnN9WOnH5
<Lollux> Carlin0 mi da problemi e dice che il comando non funziona
<Carlin0> Lollux, posta il link che viene generato
<Lollux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24374378/
<Carlin0> Lollux, prova a scollegarlo e ricollegarlo
<Carlin0> e poi di nuovo
<gigirock> Lollux, il disco esterno e' 3.0 o 2.0 usb ?
<Carlin0> Lollux, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<Lollux> 3.0
<gigirock> e la porta dove lo colleghi ?
<Lollux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24374389/
<Lollux> una porta2.0. Su questo pc non ho porte 3.0
<Lollux> il risultato mi sembra uguale al precedente
<Carlin0> non lo vede ...
<Carlin0> infatti
<Lollux> quindi?
<Carlin0> quindi Lollux ma andava o non è mai andato ?
<Lollux> fino a 5 minuti fa andava, lo stavo solo formattando
<gigirock> solo......
<Carlin0> è nuovo ?
<Lollux> ha un annetto
<gigirock> Lollux, manda le ultime righe di dmesg ... tipo dmesg | tail | pastebinit
<Carlin0> il fatto che si spenga la spia è brutto segno
<Lollux> https://thepasteb.in/p/qjhLZgYAOjWhB
<Lollux> gigirock sono nel link inviato
<Lollux> https://thepasteb.in/p/Z4hPl1KJPVEIG
<Lollux> gigirock scusa mi ero sbagliato, è questo qua
<gigirock> si ok il 'device' funziona ma non vede nessun disco lo hai formattato un po' troppo ......
<Lollux> ok, quindi che posso fare per recuperlo?
<gigirock> Lollux, prova a staccare le altre cose usb da quel pc, e' un portatile ?
<Lollux> è un fisso, e l'unica usb è la usb per il wifi
<gigirock> ...visto
<gigirock> Lollux, per essere sicuri del fatto che il disco e' defunto , va tolto dalla custodia e usato come disco sata con tanto di alimentazione ......
<Lollux> e non esiste modo di recuperarlo?? neanche con una nuova formattazione?
<gigirock> se il disco a livello hardware funziona allora l'OS ti chiede di formattare o partizionare
<Lollux> e poi posso rimontarlo e avere nuovamente il mio disco esterno.. Grazie
<Lollux> :)
<gigirock> se ha due anni di garanzia..... te lo fai cambaire
<gigirock> se ha due anni di garanzia..... te lo fai cambiare
<Lollux> cmq mo si è riaccesa la spia e non si sta spegnendo...
<Lollux> che aprilo è una bella rogna
<gigirock> cmq non siamo sul chan #toshiba quindoi si puo' continuare su #ubuntu-it-chat
<Lollux> ok. Grazie dell'assistenza in ogni caso
* cristian_c changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com | Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | È uscita Ubuntu 17.04 Zesty Zapus : http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<alberto69> salve
<alberto69> scusate prima volta qui
<alberto69> ho scaricato l'ultima versione di ubuntu
<alberto69> posso fare uno stick da cui fare il boot e avere la versione live dallo stick usb?
<gigirock>  Svelto.....
<laura__> ciao
<hopery> ciao a tutti , volevo sapere se qualcuno di voi sta trovando il mio stesso problema con ubuntu 17.04 cioè il problema sulla scheda di rete ethernet che non funziona
<Leddolo> ciao!
#ubuntu-it 2017-04-14
<Guest59605> ciao, ho formattato un disco erroneamente da GPT ad MBR senza sovrascrivere i dati. c'è modo di ristabilire la vecchia (GPT) partition table?
<pampepato> gentile utenti, non riesco a caricare ubuntu su virtual box, qualcuno può darmi una mano? grazie
<Carlin0> non diamo supporto per installazioni virtuali
<pampepato> era solo di provarlo prima dell'stallazione fissa. Grazie lo stesso e auguri di buona Pasqua a tutti!!!!
<Carlin0> pampepato, puoi provarlo da live
<Carlin0> avvii il dvd di installazione e scegli "prova senza installare"
<pampepato> ma non è la stessa cosa! Grazie
<davide> exit
<davide> quit
<davide> scusate
<davide> xit
<Carlin0> bibo, prima di installare da terminale devi chiudere software center o altro tipo synaptic
<bibo> https://thepasteb.in/p/k5hY98kKXGVuE https://thepasteb.in/p/y8h6Zq78k89CO
<Carlin0> bibo, prima di installare da terminale devi chiudere software center o altro tipo synaptic
<bibo> fatto ma errore rimane
<Carlin0> bibo, metti in paste questo → ps ux
<Carlin0> bibo, che ubuntu è ?
<bibo> https://thepasteb.in/p/j2hl8KlM0N6HP
<bibo> 15.04
<Carlin0> bibo, la 15.04 è fuori supporto
<bibo> cioe'
<bibo> non trovo aiuto
<Carlin0> i repo sono disabilitati
<Carlin0> non puoi installare nulla
<bibo> cosa devo fare'
<Carlin0> installa qualcosa di + recente tipo 16.04 che ha 5 anni di supporto la la nuovissima 17.04 uscita ieri ma con solo 9 mesi di supporto
<bibo> non puoi aiutarmi a risolvere il problema?
<Carlin0> non c'è soluzione ... la 15.04 è fuori supporto
<bibo> come faccio ad abilitare i repo'
<Carlin0> è uscita ad aprile 2015 e aveva solo 9 mesi di supporto
<bibo> fino a ieri funzionava adesso perche no?
<Carlin0> quindi fino a gennaio 2016
<Carlin0> funzionare funziona ma non ha + supporto
<bibo> si ma l errore non si puo aggiustare
<Carlin0> bibo, rileggi cosa ti ho detto ...
<bibo> ti ho capito che dovrei istallare una piu recente ma se volessi tenere questa non si puo risolvere il problema cmq
<Carlin0> se vuoi tenere quella non puoi installare nulla
<bibo> ok grazie
<sta_> si vede che hanno eliminato i pacchetti ieri per fare un pò di spazio a quelli nuovi :D
<ryuujin> bibo: salta ad una nuova versione
<bibo> scusate  l ignoranza come si fa?
<ryuujin> non mi ricordo se da terminale bisogna dare do-release-upgrade
<ryuujin> non ti appare la notifica di nuova versione_
<ryuujin> ?
<bibo> no
<Carlin0> dalla 15.04 non può + deve reinstallare
<Carlin0> perchè avrebbe dovuto passare alla 15.10 che è anche essa fuori supporto
<mario16anni> salve a tutti problemi con stampante samsung
<Carlin0> che modello mario16anni
<mario16anni> stampante ml 1865w
<mario16anni> samsung
<mario16anni> mi dice niente driver
<Carlin0> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/SamsungLinuxDriver
<Carlin0> prova questa soluzione
<mario16anni> https://thepasteb.in/p/GZhWkKW3pG1iV
<mario16anni> https://thepasteb.in/p/Anhr4Lrpvqvhv
<Carlin0> mario16anni, hai scaricato il file ed estratto ?
<mario16anni> si fatto installata no capisco perche no lo faceva prima
<mario16anni> chi sa perche ci mette tanto ubuntu
<gigirock> Wait.....
<gigirock> Loading........
<gigirock> SemiHuman problem Solver....Activated
<gigirock> Waiting next input
<Poppy13> salve, ho un problema
<Poppy13> ho installato Lubuntu sul mio netbook , dopo aver agiustato il driver di rete, vorrei aggiustare quello video poichè su netflix mi fa vedere i video a scatti
<Poppy13> potete aiutarmi?
<gigirock> Poppy13: hai provato con un video "locale" ?
<gigirock> Poppy13: con cosa vedi il video di netflix ? Con il browser ?
<gigirock> Poppy13: devi essere + loquace .... che versione hai installato 32 o 64 bit ?
<gigirock> Poppy13: che film stai vedendo ?
<Guest87325> Salve ho appena installato la 17.04 ma internet wifi non funziona.!!!!!
<Carlin0> che scheda è ?
<Guest87325> msi Z97-GD65 Gaming
<Carlin0> quella wifi
<Guest87325> che comando devo dare per controllare la scheda
<Carlin0> Guest87325, sei da ubuntu ora ?
<Guest87325> in ogni caso ora sono con la 16.04 da più di un anno
<Carlin0> ok ma il pc è questo ?
<Guest87325> si
<Carlin0> Guest87325, dai sti 2 comandi
<Carlin0> Guest87325, sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> Guest87325, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<Carlin0> Guest87325, posta il link che viene generato dall'ultimo comando
<Guest87325> https://thepasteb.in/p/RghnEjg1Oz7Fz
<Carlin0> Guest87325, posta il link che viene generato dall'ultimo comando
<Guest87325> quello qui sopra
<Carlin0> no
<Guest87325> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24380817/
<Carlin0> ecco
<Guest87325> ma questa è la situazione da ubuntu 16.04
<Guest87325> qui funziona
<Carlin0> eeh mi spiace non conosco quella scheda
<Guest87325> Grazie comunque.
<Guest87325> Penso che il problema non sia la scheda ma la 17.04
<Carlin0> Guest87325, forse la 17.04 è ancora immatura e il problema verrà risolto da solo con gli aggiornamenti
<Guest87325> Eh.. ma se non mi collego...aspettero la prossima
<Carlin0> via cavo ...
<Mr_Pan> Guest87325, quella indicata e' la MB non la scheda wifi
<Guest87325> Neanche via cavo
<Guest87325> appena provato
<Mr_Pan> Guest87325, puoi ofrnirci il modello esatto della wifi e della ethernet   ?
<Carlin0> Mr_Pan, guarda il paste
<Carlin0> 17:31:01<Guest87325> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24380817/
<Guest87325> un momento
<Mr_Pan> uh ok
<Mr_Pan> Guest87325, ho il paste
<Guest87325> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros Killer E220x Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 13)
<Mr_Pan> Guest87325, per la scheda ethernet qui ho trovto un soluzione per la 16.10 vedi se va con la 17.04 ...https://askubuntu.com/questions/894418/internet-died-after-ubuntu-16-10-upgrade
<Mr_Pan> si tratta solo di fare una piccola modifica al file interfaces
<Guest87325> Grazie proverò sulla 17.04 questa modifica.
<Mr_Pan> vabbe ,,.. stavo dicendo per la wireless  ...
#ubuntu-it 2017-04-15
<telnetter> hello
<pac> Buongiorno, sto cercando di installare uno scanner della epson, il v10, ho seguito la guida wiki ma la momento d'installare i drivers scaricati dal sito epson, mi dice che le dipendenze non possono essere soddisfate. E' qualcosa che si può affrontare o è meglio optare per un altro scanner?
<cristian_c> pac: semplicemente, hai provato a far andare lo scanner?
<pac> cristian_c: si, sia con simple scan che xsane
<cristian_c> pac: hai provato sudo simple-scan?
<pac> cristian_c: si mi dice d'installare i drivers epson
<cristian_c> pac: ?
<cristian_c> pac: manda pure il relativo paste
<pac> cristian_c: pasquale@pasquale-Macmini:~$ sudo simple-scan
<pac> [sudo] password di cristian_c:
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> ma prendi in giro?
<pac> cristian_c: si apre simple e  mi dice d'installre i drivers
<pac> cristian_c: assolutamente no, non mi permettereimai!
<cristian_c> !image | pac
<ubot-it> pac: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pac> cristian_c: http://prnt.sc/ewpmxt
<cristian_c> pac: è una schermata vuota.....
<pac> cristian_c: come vuota io la vedo. ora riprovao
<pac> cristian_c: http://imgur.com/a/gFVgh
<cristian_c> quando fai clic su 'installa driver' che cosa succede?
<Mr_Pan> pac, ma perche lanci simple scan con sudo  ?
<marcusu> buongiorno ....alla fine ho reinstallato ubuntu 16.4.2 sul mio vaio x11 da usb l'installazione e' andata a buon fine h resettato il boot da disco interno nel bios ma all'avvio del pc parte la schermata dos con tutti i test,mi chiede la passw come host la inserisco ,tutto ok  mi da il benvenuto ma il s.o. non parte ,perchee?!
<pac> cristian_c: http://imgur.com/a/0WPyY
<cristian_c> Mr_Pan: può capitare che gli scanner siano riconosciuti, ma non abbiano i relstivipermessi
<Mr_Pan> cristian_c, perche utente non e' ne gruppo scanner ..
<cristian_c> Mr_Pan: esattamente
<cristian_c> pac: esattamente, quale guida wiki hai seguito?
<pac> cristian_c: posso metter unlink?
<cristian_c> marcusu: non si capisce niente relativamente a quello che hai fatto
<cristian_c> pac: parli della guida wiki di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> *del wiki ubuntu
<pac> cristian_c: si
<marcusu> grazie
<Mr_Pan> http://forum.ubuntu.it/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=600768   pac
<cristian_c> marcusu: ?
<pac> Mr_Pan: questi deb mi dicono che le dipendenze non possono essere soddisfate
<cristian_c> pac: linka pure
<pac> cristian_c: cristian_c: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/ScannerEpson
<cristian_c> pac: e cosa non va bene in merito a tale guida?
<Carlin0> beh al fondo della pagina ce scritto : da revisionare
<pac> cristian_c: http://imgur.com/a/cPQXx
<marcusu> ho reinstallato ubunto percheì c'erano problemi con lo audio che non sono riuscito a risolvere quindi seguendo la guida ho reistallato ubunto stessaversione da chiavetta ......ad un certo punto nellainstallazione mi ha chiesto di inserire user e passw come host cosa che ho fatto .....ma ora ad installazione completata il pc parte con il dos ....chi
<marcusu> ede nome utente e passw ...le accetta e mi da il benvenuto ,mi informa che 50 pacchetti possono essere aggiornati etc poi appare : "marcus@host-002: $" e li si ferma
<Carlin0> marcusu, dacci dettagli sul pc : modello esatto di cpu e scheda video e quanta ram
<cristian_c> pac: con quale ubuntu?
<pac> cristian_c: 17.04
<cristian_c> !ubunto | marcusu
<ubot-it> marcusu: Si scrive Ubuntu, con la "u" finale!
<Carlin0> pac, come lo installi il deb ?
<pac> cristian_c: con gdebi
<marcusu> stai a guardare il pelo coi casini che ho :)
<cristian_c> marcusu: ma l'audio va in live?
<Mr_Pan> pac, io tenterei una strada piu "diretta" ... installi da console con dpkg -i <nomefile.deb> e quando ti da errore vai con apt install -f e vedi se ti risolve le dipende in automatico
<Carlin0> pac, prova a installarlo col comando sdo dpkg -i nomdelpacchetto
<marcusu> sony vaio X11 Z540 1,86 2gb ram
<cristian_c> pac: sei sicuro di stare bene?
<Carlin0> pac, e dopo col comando sudo apt -f install vediamo che dipendenze mancano
<pac> cristian_c: in che senso
<cristian_c> pac: ahh, sorry, avevi risposto17.04
<Mr_Pan> pac, apri console
<Carlin0> marcusu, leggi cosa ti ho chiesto
<cristian_c> avevo letto: 'con quale ubuntu?' e risposta 'con gdebi'
<pac> cristian_c: sono leggermente confuso ma ci provo
<cristian_c> marcusu: con atom ubuntu non è cosngliato
<cristian_c> *consigliato
<Mr_Pan> marcusu con quel tipo di hw le distro consigliate sono xubuntu o lubuntu
<marcusu> l'audio era frammentato e accelerato nella riproduzione dei video avevo disinstallato e reinstallato alsa piuì volte e settato lo stesso in tutti i modi ma niente cosi' ho pensato di reinstallare ubuntu nella stessa versione  che avevo in precedenza ....la stessa sembrava essere andata a buon fine ma  rimane nel dos(?)
<Mr_Pan> marcusu, dos?!?!? WTF?
<marcusu> vabbe' adesso cosa posso fare?
<marcusu> schermata nera con messaggi in bianco...
<cristian_c> marcusu: ma almeno puoi rispondere alle domande?
<Mr_Pan> marcusu se da dove sei ora dai il comando  startx   che succede ?
<Carlin0> marcusu, so 2 ore che ti chiedo una cosa e ancora non hai risposto .. potresti farlo ad esempio
<cristian_c> Carlin0: +1
<Mr_Pan> !dettagli | marcusu
<ubot-it> marcusu: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Mr_Pan> !veggenti | marcusu
<ubot-it> marcusu: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<Mr_Pan> marcusu, detagli sul tipo modello ecc ecc di pc
<cristian_c> pac: hai aperto il terminale?
<cristian_c> Mr_Pan: li ha già dati....
<pac> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24385846/
<cristian_c> leggi meglio ;)
<Mr_Pan> vero faccio pubblica ammenda
<cristian_c> iscan dipende da iscan-data; comunque: Il pacchetto iscan-data non è installato.
<cristian_c> pac: quanti pacchetti hai scaricato?
<Mr_Pan> marcusu, allora facciamo il punto della situazione ...
<pac> cristian_c: 3
<cristian_c> pac: quali?
<Mr_Pan> marcusu, il tuo hw  ti permette di installare solo lubuntu o xubuntu ... tutto il resto lascialo perdere ... non lo regge ...
<Mr_Pan> marcusu, installa una di queste due distro e poi ne riparliamo ...
<marcusu> scusate i dati del pc ve li ho dati ora il problema e' come ripartire visto che il pc mi da la schermata come descritto sopra
<cristian_c> Mr_Pan: che installa a fare se non sappiamo neanche come va l'audio in live?
<pac> cristian_c: cristian_c:http://imgur.com/a/AkMgB
<Mr_Pan> cristian_c, gli e' stato detto in tutti i modi ma ha smesso di interagire ...
<cristian_c> cosa che ancora attende una risposta
<pac> cristian_c: cristian_c: http://imgur.com/a/AkMgB
<cristian_c> pac: ?
<cristian_c> pac: ma cos'hai mandato?
<pac> cristian_c: non sono pacchetti vero?
<cristian_c> no
<pac> cristian_c: io ho scaricato questo iscan-gt-s600-bundle-1.0.0.x64.deb.tar.gz
<Carlin0> 11:23:17<Carlin0> marcusu, dacci dettagli sul pc : modello esatto di cpu e scheda video e quanta ram
<pac> cristian_c: e al suo interno ho trovato quelli
<cristian_c> pac: ma hai letto le istruzioni del pacchetto?
<Carlin0> marcusu, io questi non li ho visti
<cristian_c> pac: sei sicuro di aver scaricato il pacchetto giusto per il tuo scanner?
<marcusu> ma l'ho scritto sopra....comunque atom Z540  2gb ram
<cristian_c> Carlin0: beh, atom z540
<pac> cristian_c: si
<cristian_c> 1:25] <marcusu> sony vaio X11 Z540 1,86 2gb ram
<cristian_c> marcusu: gpu intel?
<marcusu> si
<cristian_c> pac: e hai letto le istruzioni all'interno del pacchetto?
<pac> cristian_c: cristian_c: http://imgur.com/a/K6AKX
<cristian_c> pac: aprendo il deb.tar.gz, che cos'hai trovato?
<pac> cristian_c: ho aperto un file readme ma è arabo per me
<cristian_c> module name 'all-in-one package'
<cristian_c> pac: per favore, apri un terminale
<pac> cristian_c: fatto
<marcusu> ma il problema e' ora da dove riparto dato che dopo l'avvio arrivo solo alla seguente schermata : ubuntu 16 04 02 host002 tty1 e chiede il log in
<cristian_c> marcusu: ti abbiamo anche chiesto, più volte, se l'audio funge in live
<marcusu> no ma ora e' inutile visto che ho proceduto ad una nuova installazione
<marionardi> salve a tutti ma le stampanti su ubuntu dipendono da pc o da stampante e sistema operativo
<Carlin0> marionardi, che stampante ?
<cristian_c> marcusu: e tu installi le cose senza neanche provarle?
<marionardi> samsung
<marionardi> ml1865w
<Carlin0> marionardi, che ubuntu ?
<cristian_c> marcusu: se l'audio non andasse neanche in live. forse faresti uno sforzo inutile, procedendo all'installazione
<marionardi> ubuntu 16.04.2
<marcusu> lo so errore ma ora che faccio? come posso riformattare?
<cristian_c> marcusu: sempre da live
<cristian_c> marcusu: è un pc con bios uefi?
<marcusu> scusate ma all'inizio l'audio andava....
<Carlin0> marcusu, l'audio va il fatto che vada a tratti è dovuto all'insufficienza delle risorse hardware rispetto all'OS installato
<marcusu> no bios old style
<cristian_c> marcusu: stiamo parlando della live 16.04?
<marcusu> esatto
<cristian_c> marcusu: appunto, aggiungendo a quanto già scritto da Carlin0 , ti conviene approfittare dell'occasione per scaricare una lubuntu
<cristian_c> o al massimo una xubuntu
<cristian_c> marcusu: e verificare in live se l'audio va
<cristian_c> dopodiché, in caso affermartivo, procedere con l'installazione
<marcusu> lubuntu la metto su chiavetta e con il boot settato su ext dovrebbe permettere una nuova installazione?
<cristian_c> marcusu: fai la usb con rufus, dopodiché la mandi in boot selezionando la priprit
<Carlin0> marionardi, hai dato una occhiata qui → http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/SamsungLinuxDriver
<cristian_c> marcusu: fai la usb con rufus, dopodiché la mandi in boot selezionando la priorità all'usb nel bios, parte in boot e scegli 'try lubuntu without installing / prova lubuntu senza installarlo'
<marionardi> carlino ma prima le stampanti le prendeva subito ora ubuntu e un casino perche
<marcusu> scusa spiegami devo scaricare rufus e metterlo sulla chiavetta?
<Carlin0> marionardi, le stampanti ... sii + generico , ad esempio la mia ha sempre fatto cristonare
<cristian_c> marcusu: no
<cristian_c> marcusu: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<cristian_c> marcusu: con tante figure ;)
<marcusu> ok....ci prova e vi faccio sapere grazie
<cristian_c> marcusu: puoi anchw connetterti in chat dalla live stessa
<cristian_c> *anche
<cristian_c> pac: dove hai scaricato il deb.tar.gz?
<cristian_c> *il file
<pac> cristian_c: cartella scaricati
<cristian_c> pac: cd ~/Scaricati/iscan*
<cristian_c> marionardi: spiega esattamente il tipo di problema riscontrato
<pac> https://thepasteb.in/p/r0hwEPmmNyYSK
<cristian_c> pac: ls -l ~/Scaricati/iscan* | pastebinit
<marionardi> ma prima fino alla 14.04 ubuntu riconosceva bene le stampanti
<pac> cristian_c: cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24385938/
<cristian_c> marionardi: quali stampanti?
<cristian_c> marionardi: spiega esattamente il tipo di problema riscontrato
<cristian_c> vol. 2
<cristian_c> pac: cat ~/Scaricati/iscan-gt-s600-bundle-1.0.0.x64.deb/README.rst
<cristian_c> pac: su pastebin
<marionardi> prima avevo una epson e nessun problema ora ho una toner laser samsung e non va
<cristian_c> marionardi: quindi stampanti diverse
<pac> cristian_c: cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24385945/
<cristian_c> marionardi: ma sopratutto 'non va' non è accettabile come descrizione del problema
<cristian_c> 11:39] <pac> cristian_c: ho aperto un file readme ma è arabo per me
<cristian_c>  For the impatient ----------------- Change to the folder where you downloaded this scanner driver bundle, extract it and install all components with
<pac> cristian_c: dici che riesco a combinarci qualcosa?
<cristian_c>  tar xaf iscan-gt-s600-bundle-1.0.0.x64.deb.tar.gz
<cristian_c> cd iscan-gt-s600-bundle-1.0.0.x64.deb
<cristian_c>  ./install.sh
<cristian_c> in a terminal window. You will be asked for your password to acquire the privileges needed to install software on your system. This works the same way as with your regular software installation procedure.
<cristian_c> pac: non dirmi che non l'avevi letto
<pac> cristian_c: hoprovato a far partire il sh
<cristian_c> pac: il comando cd (il secondo), l'avevi mandato?
<cristian_c> cd iscan-gt-s600-bundle-1.0.0.x64.deb
<pac> cristian_c: sono andato in proprietàho dato i permessi ma poi non sapevo più dove andare
<cristian_c> pac: che permessi hai dato?
<pac> cristian_c: ho cliccato con il tasto destro e sono andato in proprietà
<cristian_c> e....
<pac> cristian_c: consentire l'esecuzione del programma ma poi mi sono bloccato
<cristian_c> pac: e hai spuntato la casella?
<pac> cristian_c: si è spuntata
<cristian_c> pac: e poi hai chiuso la finestra delle proprietà?
<pac> cristian_c: si
<pac> cristian_c: poi ho cliccato sulfile ma non parte
<cristian_c> pac: e l'hai mandato il terzo comando?
<cristian_c>  ./install.sh
<pac> cristian_c: no questo me lo sono perso cosa devo fare?
<pac> cristian_c: si questo si
<pac> cristian_c: ma non parte
<cristian_c> 12:04] <cristian_c> cd iscan-gt-s600-bundle-1.0.0.x64.deb
<cristian_c> [12:04] <cristian_c>  ./install.sh
<cristian_c> [12:04] <cristian_c> in a terminal window. You will be asked for your password to acquire the privileges needed to install software on your system. This works the same way as with your regular software installation procedure.
<cristian_c> [12:04] <cristian_c> pac: non dirmi che non l'avevi letto
<cristian_c> pac: 'ma non parte'
<cristian_c> pac: da quanti anni usi il pc?
<pac> cristian_c: io non so l'inglese cerco di capire tra traduttore e altro ma non sempre funziona
<cristian_c> tre comandi tre
<pac> cristian_c: come utente finale da 30 come utente protagonista da pochissimo
<cristian_c> di cui il primo neanche necessario, se lo scompatti per via grafica quel tar.gz
<cristian_c> il bello è che:
<cristian_c> For the impatient
<cristian_c> in epson devono ridefinire il concetto di utente
<cristian_c> [12:04] <cristian_c>  ./install.sh
<pac> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24386117/
<cristian_c> pac: dpkg -l | grep iscan | pastebinit
<pac> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24386123/
<cristian_c> iU iscan 2.30.1-1~usb0.1.ltdl7 amd64 simple, easy to use scanner utility for EPSON scanner
<cristian_c> sì, c'era un pacchetto incastrato dal precedente tentativo
<cristian_c> pac: sudo apt --fix-broken install
<cristian_c> pac: su pastebin
<pac> cristian_c: cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24386138/
<cristian_c> [12:04] <cristian_c>  ./install.sh
<cristian_c> pac: su pastrbin
<cristian_c> *pastebin
<pac> cristian_c: cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24386161/
<cristian_c> pac: tutto ok
<pac> cristian_c: cioè
<cristian_c> pac: hai letto l'output del'ultimo comando?
<cristian_c> pac: manda simple scan
<cristian_c> non da terminale, da menu
<cristian_c> *menù
<pac> cristian_c: fatto
<cristian_c> che errore da?
<pac> cristian_c: cristian_c: http://imgur.com/a/HXBon
<cristian_c> pac: chiudi simple-scan
<cristian_c> pac: poi: sudo simple-scan
<pac> cristian_c: così funziona
<cristian_c> pac: ok, quindi la scansione parte?
<pac> cristian_c: quindi lo faccio partire sempre da terminale?
<cristian_c> .....
<pac> cristian_c: si tutto a posto
<cristian_c> pac: no
<cristian_c> pac: gli hai semplicemente dato i privilegi tramite sudo
<pac> cristian_c: deve partire dal menù
<cristian_c> non è questione di terminale
<cristian_c> pac: quindi, devi dargli i privilegi in modo permanente, per farlo andare da menù
<cristian_c> (cioè da normale utente)
<pac> cristian_c: c'è una guida per questo
<cristian_c> ....
<cristian_c> pac: sudo adduser saned scanner
<cristian_c> !comandi | pac
<ubot-it> pac: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<pac> cristian_c: L'utente «saned» fa già parte del gruppo cristian_c:
<pac> cristian_c: L'utente «saned» fa già parte del gruppo scanner
<pac> cristian_c: pardon
<cristian_c> eh
<cristian_c> pac: adesso:
<cristian_c> per evitare di riavviare la sessione, puoi dare:
<cristian_c> pac: spetta, ho fatto un errore
<cristian_c> pac: digita: whoami
<pac> cristian_c: fatto
<cristian_c> e che risponde?
<pac> cristian_c: pasquale
<cristian_c> pac: sudo adduser pasquale saned
<pac> cristian_c: fatto
<cristian_c> pac: sudo adduser pasquale scanner
<pac> cristian_c: fatto
<cristian_c> pac: adesso:
<cristian_c> per evitare di riavviare la sessione, puoi dare:
<pac> cristian_c: Aggiunta dell'utente «pasquale» al gruppo «scanner» cristian_c:
<cristian_c> pac: newgroup - saned
<pac> "newgroup" non trovato.
<cristian_c> oh, scusq
<cristian_c> *scusa
<cristian_c> pac: newgrp - saned
<pac> cristian_c: fatto
<cristian_c> pac: newgrp - scanner
<pac> cristian_c: fatto
<cristian_c> pac: rimanda simple scan, da menù
<pac> cristian_c: non parte
<cristian_c> pac: in un terminale, digita: simple-scan
<cristian_c> pac: cosa intendi con 'non parte'?
<pac> cristian_c: cristian_c: cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24386232/
<cristian_c> ....
<pac> cristian_c: impossibile connettersi allo scanner dice
<cristian_c> pac: prova semplicemente a riavviare il sistema
<cristian_c> e torna qui
<pac> cristian_c: ok
<pac1> cristian_c: grazie funziona tutte perfettamente ora!
<cristian_c> pac1: enjoy
<pac1> cristian_c: alla grande davvero!
<pac1> cristian_c: di nuovo grazie e buone festività. Anche oggi ho imparato qualcosa....
<cristian_c> beh
<cristian_c> pac1: buona pasqua anche a te, pasquale ;)
<pac1> cristian_c: :-)
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0, con la 1704 sono tornati a funionare i tasti per la luminosita sul mio portatile
<marcusu> @christian,@carlin0,buon pomeriggio come da suggerimento ho installato lubuntu  4.10.0.19 sul mio piccolo e vecchio vaio ,ora sembra funzionare tutto abbastanza bene ma il problema di riproduzione dei file e video rimane da youtube l'audio e sempre accelerato e frammentato ...bah!
<cristian_c> marcusu: non esiste lubuntu 4.10
<cristian_c> marcusu: solo su youtube?
<gigirock> marcusu: che file video ?
<marcusu> scusa 17,04
<marcusu> ne ho provati diversi.....video e solo musicali ma la "musica non cambia"
<gigirock> si dai 4.10 e' il kernel come da uname
<gigirock> Marcusu dicevo se avevi un file video in locale ......
<cristian_c> gigirock: esatto
<gigirock> marcusu: poi ci mandi la stringa uname anche perche' se hai messo lubu a 32 bit poi n hai google chrome etc etc
<marcusu> si un file sia in formato avi che flv  ma la riproduzione e' pessima
<cristian_c> marcusu: con altri formati hai gli stessi problemi?
<marcusu> non so se il mio vaio puo' supportare 64bit....comq non uso crome ma firefox
<marcusu> no sul pc non ho nulla....
<gigirock> marcusu: allora installa pastebinit e poi dai lspic | pastebinit
<gigirock> marcusu: allora installa pastebinit e poi dai lspci | pastebinit ......sorry
<Kjio> Ciao a tutti
<Carlin0> marcusu, hai installato flash ?
<Carlin0> !ciao | Kjio
<ubot-it> Kjio: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Kjio> domani da principiante. .. ho attualmente kubuntu ma mi trovo male... è possibile installare Ubuntu senza USB ne chiavetta?
<Kjio> es. creando una nuova piccola partizione o qualcosa del genere?
<marcusu> pastebinit da gestore pacchetti?
<marcusu> no no flash da dove dovrei installarlo?
<Kjio> intanto buona vigilia di pasqua :)
<Carlin0> Kjio, dacci dettagli del tuo pc : cpu scheda video e ram ...
<cristian_c> marcusu: se sul pc non hai nulla, come hai fatto a provare file in locale?
<Kjio> certo subito, link il computer (aimè è abbastanza scadente)
<marcusu> nulla a parte i1  video nei formati avi e flv
<Carlin0> no Kjio modello di cpu e scheda video e quanta ram
<Carlin0> 15:59:36<Carlin0> marcusu, hai installato flash ?
<Kjio> le specifiche sono:
<Kjio> https://thepasteb.in/p/58hgE5yo9oqIv
<Kjio> Nel mio caso, ho messo 3 Giga di ram al posto di 1 Giga
<gigirock> Kjio: prova lubuntu o mate o budgie
<gigirock> Kjio: cosa non ti piace di kubuntu ?
<cristian_c> marcusu: esistono vari sample
<marcusu> ...allora... flash da dove dovrei installarlo?
<marcusu> dove li trovo?
<cristian_c> marcusu: ma sopratutto, con quali riproduttori hai testato?
<Carlin0> marcusu, allora : ma sei italiano ?
<cristian_c> marcusu: nel senso, è utile capire se lo fa con alcuni formati, con alcuni player, o c'è dell'altro
<Kjio> @gigirock non mi piacciono diverse cose: molte volte i processi si inchiodano, il discover per gli aggiornamenti mi succhia per mezz'ora la CPU ogni volta ed i package con cui nasce mi sembrano molto meno potenti di quelli di ubunti (es. il client di posta o il viewer delle immagini e pdf)
<Carlin0> Kjio, ma quella cpu è parecchio scarsa sarebbe meglio qualcosa di leggerino tipo xubuntu o lubuntu
<cristian_c> !ubunto | Kikko
<Kjio> Eh si purtroppo il computer è mezzo da buttare ehehe
<Carlin0> ha un solo core ...
<ubot-it> Kikko: Si scrive Ubuntu, con la "u" finale!
<Carlin0> non è da buttare ma non si può pretendere
<cristian_c> Kjio: e perché non completare l'opera?
<Kjio> Domanda però: Se metto Lubuntu, anche il browser come Firefox, mi andrà più veloce? perchè già per aprire le pagine web è una condanna: caricamenti lunghissimi
<marcusu> senti ti sto chiedendo un aiuto se non la chat non e' adatta a chi non e' "dentro  il mondo linux ditelo che mi rivolgo altrove.....che c.c'entra sei italiano'
<cristian_c> Kjio: per i miracoli ci vuole lourdes
<Kjio> dal gestore dei processi vedo che Firefox brucia tutta la CPU con kubuntu... immagino avrei lo stesso risultato con lubuntu..dico bene?
<Carlin0> Kjio, in teoria il resto assorbe meno e ff dovrebbe aprirsi + veloce
<Carlin0> ma niente miracoli
<cristian_c> marcusu: veramente , puoi rispondere alle domande?
<cristian_c> Kikko: il web del 2017 non mi pare fattibile in un pc 'mezzo da buttare' cit.
<Carlin0> marcusu, sembra che non capisci ti faccio una domanda e rispondi altro
<gigirock> marcusu: non e' che decidi tu se ti aiutano o no ma non puoi filtrare le domande a tuo piacimento
<marcusu> si scusa ma se apro un qualsiasi file di you tube il sistem dovrebbe mettere in funzione il programma piu' adatto o no'
<Kjio> ok mi hai convinto :) ma andrò il doppio più veloce rispetto ad Ubuntu o con Lubuntu noterò solo una leggera differenza tale per cui è meglio andare su ubuntu che è più testato e affidabile a livello di package? :)
<gigirock> lubu sara' meglio ed e' testato allo stesso modo di ubuntu
<Carlin0> Kjio, cambia solo la grafica il motore è il medesimo
<marcusu> no ma ca..ata e' sei italiano ?
<Carlin0> marcusu, 3° volta ripeto la domanda ... 15:59:36<Carlin0> marcusu, hai installato flash ?
<marcusu> a volte arrivano piu' domande assieme e non e' facile rispondere ,poi ognuno ha le proprie abilita'....
<Carlin0> quando hai finito di divagare faccelo sapere
<marcusu> no ,infatti chiedevo gia' sopra se devo installarlo dai pacchetti...
<Carlin0> no non devi installarlo
<Carlin0> perchè ti rallenterebbe oltre
<marcusu> ok
<Carlin0> sopratutto youtube
<Carlin0> tu sei quello con l'atom giusto ?
<cristian_c> marcusu: no, se apri youtube in un browser, visualizzi il video nel browser stesso
<cristian_c> se parliamo di firefox
<gigirock> marcusu: potresti installare vlc e vedere che effetto fa
<marcusu> ok pero' prima anche con il s.o. precedente l'audio funzionava bene.....poi non so cosae' accaduto
<cristian_c> marcusu: la domanda che ti aveva posto riguardo i video , non era casuale
<Kjio> posso installare Lubuntu sopra kubunto senza masterizzare DVD o avere chiavette USB? :)
<marcusu> ok vlc ,dai pacchetti?
<cristian_c> marcusu: puoi lanciare la live dell'os 'precedente'?
<Carlin0> Kjio, o dvd o chiavetta per forza
<Carlin0> altrmenti esce solo un pasticcio
<marcusu> penso di no penso che on c'e' piu...
<gigirock> beh ma Kjio potrebbe installare solo lxde ......
<Kjio> @gigirock e viene fuori la stessa cosa com perfomance migliori?
<Kjio> come se lo avessi installato da nuovo?
<gigirock> quasi
<Carlin0> gigirock, ma gli resta tutto kde sul groppone
<Carlin0> e kde fa tante cose senza dirle
<cristian_c> marcusu: hai perso il dvd?
<gigirock> si beh ma prova la cosa subito
<marcusu> no era su una chiavetta .....
<gigirock> marcusu dalla linea comandi sudo apt  install vlc
<gigirock> tra l'altro si installa anche un plugin per ff
<cristian_c> gigirock: essì, ma gli servono comunque dei sample
<cristian_c> visto chennpn ha video in locale
<cristian_c> di solito c'è trailer bigbuckbunny e altro, fatti apposta per i test
<marcusu> no uno lo ho
<marcusu> ...sta installando
<marcusu> ...finito dovrei riavviare?
<Carlin0> no
<cristian_c> vlc tra l'altro ha i codec integrati
<gigirock> cristian_c: Carlin0 ma non e' che mancano tutte le lib "media" ?
<marcusu> ok testato il video formato flv ,con vlc si vede ma l'audio sìresta frammentato...
<cristian_c> marcusu: ma hai provato altri fil? vol. 2
<cristian_c> *file
<marcusu> vol.2?
<marcusu> intendi altro tipo di files ....ci provero'
<cristian_c> marcusu: quale ubuntu usavi in precedenza e quale usi adesso?
<cristian_c> marcusu: è da verificare se sia un limite della tua cpu con html5 o anche altro
<marcusu> 16.04 ora lubuntu 17.04
<cristian_c> nel web le cose vanno avanti
<cristian_c> marcusu: il vaio ha masterizzatore?
<marcusu> noo
<cristian_c> marcusu: hai una usb libers?
<marcusu> provero a mettere qualcosa su chiavetta..
<cristian_c> marcusu: la 16.04, da provare in live, con file video in locale
<cristian_c> non quelli del web
<cristian_c> ma se vuoi, anche quelli del web
<cristian_c> e vediamo se è come affermavi
<marcusu> ma c'e' qualche setting particolare di pulse  da suggerire?
<cristian_c> marcusu: su lubuntu 17.04 pulseaudio è preinstallato, sulle lubuntu precedenti no
<marcusu> si ma e' cmq settabile...
<marcusu> profilo duplex stereo analogico?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> marcusu: sui file audio non hai problemi?
<cristian_c> marcusu: puoi aprire un terminale?
<marcusu> mo provo qualche mp3 da chiavetta....
<cristian_c> ok
<marcusu> lx terminal aperto....
<marcusu> che fo?
<cristian_c> marcusu: digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<marcusu> impossibile aprire il file di blocco su directory amministrazione....
<marcusu> necessario root
<gigirock> marcusu sudo lo hai messo ?
<marcusu> hai ragione!
<cristian_c> marcusu: ok, installato pastebinit?
<marcusu> albero delle dipendenze :) :) :)
<gigirock> lol
<ADL15> buonasera a tutti, ho questo piccolo problema con l sd
<gigirock> no drugs here
<cristian_c> !ciao | ADL15
<ubot-it> ADL15: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<ADL15> file:///home/alessandro/Scrivania/Schermata%20del%202017-04-15%2016-38-48.png
<ADL15> ossia che non riesce a leggermi la mia scheda sd
<ADL15> cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> !image | ADL15
<ubot-it> ADL15: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ADL15> http://imgur.com/zA7JqIc
<gigirock> torno dopo
<gigirock> devi caricare exfat fs
<gigirock> !exfat
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'exfat'
<cristian_c> ADL15: no  hai il supporto nativo ad exfat
<ADL15> e come bisogna fare per aprirla
<cristian_c> tra l'altro il supporto exfat è abbastanza limitato in ubuntu
<cristian_c> ADL15: perché hai partizionato la sd in exfat?
<cristian_c> piuttosto che una classica fat32
<ADL15> mi sa che era gia partizionata cosi
<gigirock> sudo apt-get install exfat-fuse exfat-utils ADL15
<cristian_c> ADL15: ma è tua la sd?
<ADL15> no è di mio fratello che ha un mac
<gigirock> di a tuo fratello di riformattarla fat32
<ADL15> se fosse possibile non riformattarla almeno adesso
<ADL15> ci sono dei file importanti
<ADL15> ok grazie risolto
<ADL15> e grazie anche per il consiglio di formattarlo in fat32
<cristian_c> magari exfat è supportato solo in lettura, su ubunty
<cristian_c> *ubuntu
<cristian_c> in gparted c'è una tabella a riguardo, per i vari fs
<ubuwewe> https://thepasteb.in/p/oYhlEjEogBJUZ vedete perfavore
<cristian_c> ubuwewe: spiega, per favore ;)
<ubuwewe> non c'entrava
<ubuwewe> e quindi l'ho postato su Pastebi
<ubuwewe> e quindi l'ho postato su Pastebin*
<cristian_c> ubuwewe: non riesci a esprimerti qui in canale?
<ubuwewe> umh ok
<ubuwewe> in pratica cercando in ogni modo di estrarre un file audio da uno video, il file audio dura di meno, perciò se poi li rimetto insieme manualmente sono desincronizzati.
<ubuwewe> Non so da cosa dipenda questo problema
<cristian_c> capito
<ubuwewe> sai aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> ubuwewe: beh, è qualcosa che riguarda il software in questione
<cristian_c> non molto il supporto a ubuntu
<cristian_c> non so neanche di quale software parliamo
<ubuwewe> No, ho provato con svariati software/siti online ma il problema resta
<cristian_c> ubuwewe: qual è il nesso con ubuntu?
<cristian_c> se utilizzi software online
<cristian_c> alé
<nic0l4> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> !ciao
<ubot-it> Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<nic0l4> da ieri ho voluto testare il mondo ubuntu e cosi` ho installato sul netbook
<nic0l4> ora volevo provare il p2p ma da ieri con deluge, transmission e qbittorrent non vado avanti
<nic0l4> sempre errore interno
<nic0l4> non riesco a scaricare i file torrent
<nic0l4> con deluge e qbittorrent in w7 funziona lo stesso netbook
<cristian_c> nic0l4: cioè aggiungi un file torrent a caso in transmission e il programma va in crash?
<nic0l4> consigli? grazie
<cristian_c> nic0l4: apri un terminale
<nic0l4> non mi permette proprio di aggiungere il file torrent
<cristian_c> O.o
<cristian_c> guarda che si usano cos' client torrent come transmission e deluge
<cristian_c> *così
<nic0l4> cioe, non comprendo
<nic0l4> solitamente con firefox, scarico il file torrent e si apre la maschera con la possibilita di salvare il file o aprirlo con il programma predefinito, io clicco su apri con deluge o qb e parte lo scarico, questo con w7
<cristian_c> quindi scarichi il file torrebt
<cristian_c> *torrent
<nic0l4> in firefox ubuntu nella scheda applicazioni non trovo il file .torrent e non posso aggiungere l applicazione predefinita
<cristian_c> il file torrent si pul scaricare
<nic0l4> vorrei scaricare il file .torrent ma mi viene impedito
<cristian_c> anzi, con firefox se scarico il torrent mi chiede di aprirlo con transmission
<cristian_c> è strano
<nic0l4> ecco a me non accade
<cristian_c> provo adesso
<cristian_c> su quale ubuntu?
<nic0l4> 16.10
<nic0l4> ma ieri 16.04
<cristian_c> provo
<nic0l4> grazie
<cristian_c> un attimo
<cristian_c> allora, il messaggio aprire con transmission, appare
<cristian_c> e sono su 16.04
<cristian_c> vado su ok
<cristian_c> e si apre la finestra 'opzioni torrent' in transmission
<cristian_c> non vedo il problema
<cristian_c> poi è sufficiente fare clic sul bottone Apri, in questa finestra
<cristian_c> nic0l4: esattamente, dove ti blocchi?
<nic0l4> firefox, clicco su download file .torrent, provato sia su girotorrent che su tntvillage, e firefox mi da errore interno
<nic0l4> oppure errore il server non risponde
<nic0l4> anche error local host 121.0.0.1
<nic0l4> ma ora su un sito usa tramite magnet link e utilizzando qbittorrent sto scaricando
<nic0l4> ma sullo stesso sito il torrent non va, sempre errore il server non risponde
<maxgiga> salve...ho bisogno di un consiglio,dopo anni di utilizzo di ubuntu 12.10 sono recentemente passato a ubuntu 16.10 ed adesso ho effettuato l'uograde a 17.04.da quando son passato a 16.10 e anche adesso nell'ultima versione,non riesco piu a vedere un video in streaming in modo fluente..sempre a scatti,come posso sistemare la cosa? premetto che non so
<maxgiga> no uno smanettone..ultima info ho installato ubuntu insieme a windows 7..il mio e' un portatile vecchiotto..
<nic0l4> ok per i magnet link con qbittorrent ma no .torrent idee per risolverlo
<nic0l4> grazie
<cristian_c> nic0l4: i torrent di ubuntu riesci a scsricarli?
<cristian_c> nic0l4: puoi postare una schermata dell'errore?
<nic0l4> grazie
<cristian_c> nic0l4: ?
<nic0l4> qbittorrent sta andando con i magnet link
<nic0l4> non va con i .torrent
<cristian_c> nic0l4: in tutto questo, si aspetta ancora la risposta alle richieste che ti sono state poste
<Fuxia> Ciao. Come utilizzo Internet explorer con Ubuntu 16?
#ubuntu-it 2017-04-16
<_Avatar_> buongiorno e buona pasqua a tutti
<_Avatar_> io uso lubuntu 16.04 . Provengo da ubuntu. Quando attacco al pc una memoria esterna e poi la voglio staccare, non trovo il comando per smontarla in maniera sicura. come posso fare ?
#ubuntu-it 2018-04-09
<geggiolo> ragazzi ho un dubbio sulle partizioni
<gigirock> noi abbiamo dubbi sulla tua identita'
<geggiolo> è possibile che un disco da 1tb appena formattato abbia 14gib occupati
<geggiolo> azz gigi
<gigirock> geggiolo, se era un disco win 10 , si  e' possibile
<geggiolo> e come faccio a resettarlo come si deve
<gigirock> geggiolo, come fai a sostenere che 14Gb sono occupati ?
<geggiolo> me lo dice gparted
<geggiolo> ho eliminato la partizione vecchia con gparted e poi creato la nuova
<geggiolo> vuoi lo screenshot?
<gigirock> geggiolo, e quante partizioni 'vede' gparted
<geggiolo> una solo quella ext4 appena fatta
<gigirock> geggiolo, yes screenshot please
<gigirock> geggiolo, e' un disco uefi ?
<geggiolo> no
<gigirock> e' un disco ssd ?
<geggiolo> cme si mettevano le immagini
<gigirock> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<geggiolo> https://imgur.com/a/GFrqn
<geggiolo> potrei provare a rifare la tabella partizioni
<geggiolo> che adesso è msdos
<geggiolo> gigi ci sei ancora?
<gigirock> geggiolo, ma nella parte gialla cosa c'e' ?
<geggiolo> è questo il punto quella parte gialla non dovrebbe esserci
<geggiolo> ho eliminato la vecchia partizione
<geggiolo> creato la nuova e formattato
<geggiolo> ill risultato è quello che vedi
<gigirock> geggiolo, ma la parte gialla potrebbe essere 'lost&found' o cose simili
<geggiolo> e cosa diavolo sarebbe
<geggiolo> niente neanche facendo di nuovo la tabella partizioni
<geggiolo> si mi sa che era il lost e found ma che diavolo è?
<geggiolo> no come non detto
<gigirock> cosa ?
<geggiolo> non era il lost e found
<geggiolo> qualche idea?
<geggiolo> e se provassi così # mkfs -t ext4 /dev/hdbX ?
<geggiolo> o è meglio con dd
<gigirock> geggiolo, se quella parte e' gialla , vuol dire che e' in qualche modo usata da qualcosa o qualcuno, se ti metti come 'root' e fai ls DEVI vedere un file o una directory
<geggiolo> ora provo
<gigirock> geggiolo, ma e' un hardisk meccanico o un ssd ?
<geggiolo> meccanico è un wd black
<lollux> Buongiorno a tutti, la stampante non riconosce il pc per stampare. Ho provato a metterla come generica, in quanto non è presente il modello tra quelle selezionate. So che la stampante funziona perché con i pc windwos stampa regolarmente e senza problemi
<Carlin0> lollux, che stampante è ?
<lollux> Brother MFC-L2700DW
<lollux> non è presente tra quelle nel menù aggiungi
<lollux> ho scaricato i driver dal sito ma quando metto il comando mi da errore
<lollux> https://thepasteb.in/p/BghPmQWLoMGUY
<lollux> https://thepasteb.in/p/2RhKGq5DXvjf4
<lollux> il secondo sono i comandi indicati dalla casa produttrice dopo aver scaricato i driver
<Mr_Pan> lollux, quel comando lo devi ddare da denro la cartella in cui hai scaricato il file ...
<lollux> e come si fa?
<Mr_Pan> di solito /home/<utente>/Scaricati
<Mr_Pan> scrivi
<Mr_Pan> cd /home/<tuo utente>/Scaricati
<Mr_Pan> e poi dai quel comando
<lollux> grazie, sta scaricando i pacchetti. Pensavo di dover immettere semplicemente il comando
<lollux> Scusate se vi disturbo ancora. Ho installato tutti i pacchetti, indicato l'ip della stampante eppure continua a non trovarla sulla rete. Mi dice che non è connessa
<Mr_Pan> lollux, la stampante e´ connessa via ethernet  ?  o via usb  ?
<lollux> via wifi
<Mr_Pan> lollux, ha ip corretto ?   hai indicato quello giusto ?
<Mr_Pan> la puoi pingare dal tuo pc ?
<lollux> ho scritto quello che compariva dal display della stampante
<Mr_Pan> la puoi pingare dal tuo pc ?  <<<  s enon la pinghi dal pc e´ tutto inutile ...
<lollux> si la posso pingare ma dice che non è possibile localizzare la stampante
<Mr_Pan> lollux, la stampante deve avere un ip coerente con il resto della rete ...
<lollux> ha un ip coerente, gli altri la utilizzano senza problemi
<lollux> stampano tutti in wifi
<Mr_Pan> la puoi pingare dal tuo pc ?  <<<  se non la pinghi dal pc e´ tutto inutile ...
<lollux> quando la cerco in rete la trovo.
<Mr_Pan> lollux, ora installa la stampante dal gestore stampanti ...
<lollux> Elaborazione in corso - Non è possibile localizzare la stampante.
<lollux> eppure la ha trovata in rete
<lollux> l'unica cosa che mi viene da pensare che ho omesso gli zeri davanti al punto
<lollux> invece di scrviere .007 ho scritto .7
<Mr_Pan> lollux, scusami ma li a Medicina (Roma1) non avete qualcuno che vi segue per queste cose tecniche?
<lollux> uashusahsauhas, il wifi non è legale
<lollux> dovremmo avere tutti il cavo solo che è un casino.
<lollux> visto che ognuno si porta il proprio pc personale
<Mr_Pan> brrrr... col cavolo vi farei collegare alla rete dell'uni senza prima avere controllato a fondo il pc ecc ecc ... ma che scherziamo !? :P
<lollux> Mr_Pan come fai a sapere che sto a Roma1
<Mr_Pan> e non parlo della wifi "pubblica" tu sei connesso alla rete interna del Dipartimento ...
<lollux> no
<lollux> wifi metropolitano
<Mr_Pan> ok
<Mr_Pan> lollux, e la stampante?
<Mr_Pan> lollux (97645eed@gateway/web/cgi-irc/kiwiirc.com/ip.151.100.94.237) is located in Rome, Latium, Italy (41.9, 12.4833) / Timezone: Europe/Rome / Proxy: False / Mobile: False / IP: 151.100.94.237 / rDNS: 237-94rev.medclin.uniroma1.it
<lollux> boh, lo fece il tecnico che ci stava prima
<Mr_Pan> lollux, facile avete ip fisso su rete GARR
<lollux> capito, cmq l'ip è completamente differente. non è 151
<Mr_Pan> lollux, quello e´ ip pubblico ... tu parli di ip rete interna... non confonderti
<gigirock> https://www.meetup.com/it-IT/M5S-Sala-Baganza/messages/boards/thread/37072342?_cookie-check=ERDEATythc8npxeu
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<lollux> cmq casomai ci dessero dei pc decenti per lavorare, il più giovane installava windows xp
<lollux> in ogni caso non riesco ancora ad usare la stampante, ma mi da la spunta verde come se fosse tutto ok
<Mr_Pan> lollux, driver sbagliato ?
<lollux> non lo so, ho cercato il modello preciso e me lo ha inviato l'assistenza dopo aver ricevuto il numero di serie della stampante.
<Ziggy> ciao a tutti
<Ziggy> vorrei provare ad installare linux su un pb dot s... è fattibile?
<lollux> Mr_Pan ti ringrazio di tutto, purtroppo adesso devo andare. Casomai se ti ritrovo dopo o domani ti chiedo ulteriore aiuto a far funzionare la stampante. Grazie ancora di tutto
<daniele78> Ciao!
<daniele78> c'é qualcuno che può aiutarmi ad installare una stampante Samsung?
<capitanrottame> salve
<capitanrottame> avrei una domanda
<[Enrico]> !chiedi | capitanrottame
<ubot-it> capitanrottame: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<[Enrico]> capitanrottame: conta che è ora di pranzo e magaci ci vuole un po' perché qualcuno risponda :)
<geggiolo> Mr_Pan: ci sei?
<geggiolo> ma che diamine sto disco mi sta facendo impazzire
<Carlin0> !tizio | geggiolo
<ubot-it> geggiolo: non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo 'Tizio, mi sai dire..'/'Tizio, posso?'
<daniele78> E' possibile configurare una stampante Samsung SF-760 su Ubuntu 16.04 64 bit? Se si come?
<Carlin0> daniele78, hai scaricato i driver dal sito samsung ?
<daniele78> si purtroppo devo aver combinato un pasticcio...non riesco a vederla nell'elenco stampanti di Ubuntu
<Carlin0> la devi aggiungere
<daniele78> se premo "Aggiungi" non riesco a vederla...premetto che è collegata via USB
<Carlin0> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/SamsungLinuxDriver
<Carlin0> prova a spegnerla e riaccenderla
<daniele78> si già provato a riaccenderla...se cerco d'installarla da repository mi da errore 404 not found
<Carlin0> cosa intendi ? installare da repo ?
<daniele78> ho seguito le istruzioni dal link che mi hai girato...
<Carlin0> ah non ho letto a dire il vero
<Carlin0> prova quello tramite sito ufficiale
<daniele78> ok, ho provato ad installare dal sito, seguendo la procedura..mi dice che la stampante è già installata...ho riavviato ma la stampante non compare nell'elenco stampanti
<Carlin0> daniele78, che ubuntu usi ?
<daniele78> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS 64 bit
<Carlin0> e se provi ad aggiungerla manualmente ?
<daniele78> Se premo aggiungi mi compare "inserire l'uri" ma la stampante è locale
<Carlin0> eh no dovrebbe vederla e proporti di aggiungerla
<Carlin0> daniele78, lsusb | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> daniele78, posta il link che esce
<daniele78> https://thepasteb.in/p/j2hlJL8jmVgsP
<Carlin0> ma scusa una cosa : come hai fatto a riavviare senza uscire dalla chat ?
<daniele78> l'avevo fatto 1 ora fa circa....
<Carlin0> ma ora hai installato ..
<Carlin0> 10 minuti fa
<daniele78> si mi dice che la stampante è già installata, ma purtroppo non la vedo nell'elenco stampanti
<Carlin0> si ma la guida che ti ho linkato dice di riavviare ... poi fai te
<daniele78> la guida che mi hai girato l'avevo già seguita nella parte dove dice Sito ufficiale e avevo riavviato..ma non compare
<daniele78> premetto che lo scanner funziona perfettamente
<geggiolo> rieccomi
<gigirock> !ciao
<ubot-it> Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<geggiolo> ah gigi
<geggiolo> qualche soluzione per me?^
<Mr_Pan> geggiolo,  ?
<geggiolo> Mr_Pan: ho un problema con un disco
<geggiolo> formattato completamente in ext4 continua a mantenermi 14Gib occupati e non riuesco a venirne a capo
<geggiolo> ho provato di tutto
<Mr_Pan> geggiolo, formattato ok ... ma forse hai + partizioni  ?   da gparted aprilo e vedi ... cancella tutto e riformatta
<geggiolo> no gurda metto lo screenshot
<Mr_Pan> geggiolo, ma da cosa deduci che ti tiene 14 gb occupati  ?
<geggiolo> http://prntscr.com/j2vup6
<geggiolo> me lo dice gparted
<Mr_Pan> geggiolo, ma secondo me e´ normale ...
<Mr_Pan> hai sempre dello spazio occupato quando formatti ...
<Mr_Pan> e su un disco da 1 tb ci stanno 14 gb ...
<geggiolo> francamente è la prima volta che mi capita una misura del genere
<Mr_Pan> mi sembrano un po troppi ma tanto e´...
<geggiolo> uno o due li capirei ma 14
<geggiolo> anche considerando il 5% che di solito riserva il sistema sono troppi
<geggiolo> se formatto in ntfs non si mangia tutto questo spazio
<Mr_Pan> geggiolo, leggi https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=377767
<geggiolo> è una delle prove che ho provato a fare
<geggiolo> e quella cifra non è cambiata
<Mr_Pan> geggiolo, strano ... se usi i dischi solo per dati ..quel comando ti rasa via la / con lo spazio che viene automagicamente riservato ...
<geggiolo> lo so
<geggiolo> avevo letto un'altra guida su questa cosa
<geggiolo> ma non è cambiato nulla
<geggiolo> ma se provassi a raderlo a zero con dd?
<Mr_Pan> geggiolo, quel disco contiene il SO o solo dati  ?
<geggiolo> non contiene un bel nulla e dovrà contenere solo dati
<Mr_Pan> sudo tune2fs -m 0 /dev/X  >>> dove X e´ il tuo disco   imposta a zero lo spazio riservato
<Mr_Pan> devi solo capire come si chiama il disco
<geggiolo> quello lo so
<Mr_Pan> e allora prova
<geggiolo> senti cambiando discorso ho trovato un server usato per il mio mediaserver me lo dai un parere
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<geggiolo> ok cambio finestra
<andtop> salve
<Mr_Pan> andtop, salve
<andtop> ho un problema...eseguendo l'aggiornamento da ubuntu 17.04 a 17.10 penso di aver inserito come layout di tastiera quello georgiano e ora non riesco piu ad accedere ad ubuntu
<andtop> facendo partire tty2 mi chiede il login ma come scrivo sulla shell invece che i caratteri mi escono fuori tutti rombi
<andtop> come posso risolvere??
<Carlin0> andtop, puoi provare da recovery mode
<andtop> ovvero? se ci entro quale delle voci devo selezionare?
<Carlin0> selezioni shell di root e poi dai questo comando
<andtop> sono in recovery
<Carlin0> dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<Carlin0> sempre ammesso che root abbia tastiera non cirillica
<andtop> no
<andtop> anche qui mi escono i rombi
<Carlin0> eh allora ... la vedo dura
<Mr_Pan> andtop, fai prima a reinstallare .-.-
<andtop> non posso perdere i dati
<Mr_Pan> andtop, che dati perdi  ?
<andtop> come faccio a reistallare?
<Mr_Pan> andtop, se hai la /home separata te ne freghi dei dati
<Mr_Pan> andtop, ma come hai fatto a selezionare georgiana ...
<andtop> non me lo chiedere
<andtop> non ho modo di recuperare la situazione?
<Mr_Pan> andtop, reinstalalre la vedo l unica via
<andtop> devo rimettere ubuntu sullo stesso disco?
<Carlin0> !ripristino | andtop
<ubot-it> andtop: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<andtop> devo seguire la guida per il ripristino allora?
<Mr_Pan> si
<Carlin0> se non trovi di meglio
<andtop> quindi devo fare una usb live con la versione 17.10?
<andtop> e la faccio partire all'avvio?
<andtop> se ho due hd nel pc, uno con windows e l'altro con ubuntu posso accedere al file system di ubuntu con windows?
<ryuujin> andtop: hai provato a tenere premuto alt  o alt + maiusc mentre scrivi
<ryuujin> qualceh carattere normale esce fuori?
<ryuujin> puoi entrarci in ssh? avevi la ssh aperta?
<ryuujin> ci sono app per il telefono per collegarti in ssh
<ryuujin> nel caso
<andtop> noon
<andtop> non penso che avevo ssh aperto
<andtop> devo provare a premere alt+maiusc
<ryuujin> e scrivere
<ryuujin> vedi un po'
<ryuujin> solo alt
<ryuujin> alt + maiusc
<ryuujin> a veere se escono fuori altri caratteri
<ryuujin> non ne ho idea se funziona la cosa
<andtop> i numeri e le maiuscole le scrive
<andtop> un secondo che provo a fare anche con alt
<andtop> comunque se metto una liveusb con la 17.10 come devo muovermi per non perdere dati?
<ryuujin> puoi provare a modificare /etc/default/locale
<ryuujin> ma se premi CTRL+ALT+F1 ti apre la consoel testuale
<ryuujin> da li' riesci ad autenticarti?
<Max14> Sarei grato di sapere , quale versione di UBUNTU installare in quanto il mio computer
<Max14> è un Pentium 4 con processore Prescott da 3.0 Gb e 4 Gb di memoria ram
<Max14> socket 478
<Carlin0> Max14, su un pentium direi lubuntu 16.04
<Carlin0> andtop, l'unico modo per non perdere i dati è fare un backup
<Max14> invece xlubuntu.....
<Max14> invece Xubuntu......
<Carlin0> è + pesante xubuntu
<Carlin0> quel processore è scarsino lubuntu è la più leggera
<Max14> si ma con Lubuntu non riesco a far funzionare lo scanner e la scheda audio
<Carlin0> se non riesci con lubuntu non credo riuscirai con xubuntu , il motore è lo stesso cambia solo la grafica
<Max14> quindi.....?
<Carlin0> quindi prova da live prima di installare almeno la scheda audio
<Max14> ho scaricato i drivers per Linux per Epson Scanner V370 Photoù
<Max14> ma non girano
<Max14> su Lubuntu
<Carlin0> come ti ho detto : se lo scanner non va non sarà una differente interfaccia grafica a farlo andare
<Carlin0> devo andare ...
<Max14> quindi che cosa mi consigli ?
<andretop> ragazzi ho bisogno del vostro aiuto
<andretop> aggiornando ubuntu da 17.04 a 17.10 ho impostato come layout di tastiera del pc la lingua georgiana e ora quando provo a loggarmi non riesco perche i caratteri non corrispondono
<andretop> ho provato a modificare le cose tramite recovery ma anche tramite shell i caratteri non vengono riconosciuti ed escono fuori tutti rombi invece dei caratteri
<andretop> ora sono su una liveUsb di ubuntu 17.10 e volevo sapere se mettendo mano in qualche file di configurazione potevo cambiare il layout della tastiera
<andretop> dato che da qua posso accedere al file system di ubuntu sul mio hd
<andretop> sapete dirmi dove trovare il file di configurazione della tastiera e cosa andare a modificare?
<andretop> ho trovato il file di config in ect/default/keyboard
<andretop> mi dite come cambiarci i permessi per poterlo modificare?
<a_> prova XKBLAYOUT="it"
<andretop> ho modificato
<andretop> ora provo a riavviare
<andretop> speriamo vada
<a_> facci sapere
<andretop> grazie comunque
<Andretop> Ok adesso i caratteri lo riconosce ma appena vado per loggarmi mi esce una scermata nera e ad un certo punto un errore
<Andretop> A start job is running for systemd-resolve...eccetera
<Andretop> A start job is running hold until boot process,
<Andretop> Che significa che devo fare?
<Andretop> a_ aiuto
<Andretop> Qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
#ubuntu-it 2018-04-10
<Pac1957> Buongiorno, scusate se non è un problema, ma sourceforge è chiuso o ogni tanto diventa irraggiungibile?
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Pac1957> Perfetto!
<Andrea009> ciao a tutti
<Andrea009> qualcuno di voi mi sa indicare come installare java 8 su Ubuntu 17.10 ?  I comandi che ci sono in giro non funzionano. grazie
<Carlin0> !java | Andrea009
<ubot-it> Andrea009: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Java
<Andrea009> non funziona
<Carlin0> cosa non funziona ? quale comando ?
<Andrea009> ho provato   sudo apt install openjdk-9-jre-headless
<Carlin0> !info openjdk-9-jre-headless
<ubot-it> openjdk-9-jre-headless (source: openjdk-9): OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT (headless). In component universe, is optional. Version 9~b114-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 230603 kB, installed size 354376 kB
<Carlin0> Andrea009, che ubuntu usi ?
<Andrea009> sudo apt install java-common oracle-java8-installer
<Andrea009> 17.10
<gigirock> Andrea009, per sicurezza devi togliere tutti i java installati e poi installare l'oracle.......
<Carlin0> !info openjdk-9-jre-headless artful
<ubot-it> openjdk-9-jre-headless (source: openjdk-9): OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT (headless). In component universe, is optional. Version 9~b181-4 (artful), package size 111653 kB, installed size 252897 kB
<gigirock> Andrea009, altromenti devi usare alternate
<Carlin0> mi pare evidente che sbagli qualcosa Andrea009
<gigirock> Andrea009, apri il solito terminale e fai java -v e vedi che versione e' in uso
<Andrea009> https://thepasteb.in/p/mwh1YORkWnAu5
<gigirock> Andrea009, quello che hai postato e' l'uscita di java -v ?
<Carlin0> Andrea009, fai vedere outpput completi dal comando che dai altrimenti non si capisce nulla
<Andrea009> si è l'output del comando  java -v
<gigirock> ryuujin, la digitalizzazione della PA , utilizza csv e xml a tutto spiano.....................................
<gigirock> Andrea009, complimenti hai installato diversi pacchetti java
<Carlin0> probabile che vadano in conflitto tra loro
<Andrea009> :-)
<gigirock> yes
<gigirock> Andrea009, io direi di togliere versione 8 e lasciare la 9
<Andrea009> quale conviene tenere per installare poi kafka
<Andrea009> io pensavo di tenere la 8
<Andrea009> openjdk-8-jre-headless
<gigirock> as you prefer, Andrea009 in effeti la 9 e' alquanto instabile
<gigirock> cmq con update-java-alternatives --list vedi quale sono le versioni disponibili
<Andrea009> k grazie mille
<matteo> si possono installare piu` pacchetti java insieme, non si danno fastidio fra di loro
<Andrea009> ok però stavo continuando  a installare zookeeper è mi viene fuori questo errore
<Andrea009> https://thepasteb.in/p/JZhpzNQVzAzhg
<Carlin0> !info zookeeper
<ubot-it> zookeeper (source: zookeeper): High-performance coordination service for distributed applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.8-1 (xenial), package size 104 kB, installed size 184 kB
<Carlin0> !vedisources | Andrea009
<ubot-it> Andrea009: apri un terminale e incolla per intero il comando contenuto tra le virgolette "(cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | nc termbin.com 9999" esso restituirà un link che dovrai postare in canale
<Andrea009> no nessun link
<Carlin0> impossibile Andrea009 fai copia incolla de comando
<Andrea009> no non esce niente
<pac1957> Carlin0: ho scaricato il file e rinominato, poiché mi era arrivato come date e orario. Ho provveduto a copiarlo in un altra cartella (scaricati), ho dato il caomando sh./ e nome del file ma dice directory inesistente.
<Carlin0> pac1957, pwd cosa dice ?
<Andrea009> ho provato a rimuovere 1 pacchetto di java con apt remove ....  mi dice che non è installato e non può rimuoverlo ?
<pac1957> Carlin0: pwd in scaricati?
<Andrea009> forse la lista di java -v non da quali pacchetti sono installati di java ?
<Carlin0> nel terminale pac1957
<pac1957> Carlin0: non ritorna nulla
<Carlin0> Andrea009, aspetto quel link prima
<Carlin0> eh un altro qui , stamattina i terminali non funzionano
<gigirock> Andrea009, no java -v ti da la versione del java attualmente in uso , mentre update-alternatives-java --list ti da la lista dei java installati
<Andrea009> il link non esce probabilmente perchè sono dietro proxy
<gigirock> Andrea009, passa davanti
<Andrea009> non credo si possa
<gigirock> Andrea009, sudo apt installa pastebinit
<gigirock> Andrea009, poi comando | pastebinit
<Andrea009> ringrazio ma non posso
<gigirock> lol
<gigirock> per la nuova legge gdpr ?
<Andrea009> si
<Carlin0> e allora non possiamo aiutarti Andrea009
<gigirock> Andrea009, usa windows e premi sulle iconette a caso prima o poi qualcosa funzionera'
<Andrea009> preferisco cimentarmi sui big data e kafka
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Andrea009> ok grazie
<gigirock> “Vivi come se dovessi morire domani. Impara come se dovessi vivere per sempre.”
<ryuujin> "...rompi le scatole come se fossi gia' morto"
<ryuujin> !ciao | filono
<ubot-it> filono: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<ilTeto> Buonasera, scusate ma sono sempre il solito negato di Linux che spesso vi chiede aiuto. Sono circa 15 gg che non riesco più a stampare, ubuntu  16.04 LTS non mi legge nessuna stampante nonostante il cavo usb funzioni. Appena cerco di aggiungere una nuova stampante mi avvisa di un errore di sistema che ho già segnalato ma non è cambiato niente. Qual
<ilTeto> cuno molto paziente potrebbe aiutarmi? Grazie
<gigirock> ilTeto, posta immagine con errore
<gigirock> !image | ilTeto
<ubot-it> ilTeto: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ilTeto> gigirock, non me la fa più vedere, mi spiace
<Carlin0> ilTeto, che stampante è ?
<ilTeto> Carlin0, Lexmark e250dn
<Carlin0> ilTeto, e non ha mai funzionato ?
<ilTeto> Carlin0, sono anni che la uso
<Carlin0> e poi cosa è successo ?
<ilTeto> Carlin0, che me la dava scollegata, allora ho pensato di reinstallarla ma ho fatto male!
<Carlin0> ilTeto, apri nel browser il sito localhost:631 e prova a configurarla da li , se da errori mandaci l'immagine
<ilTeto> Carlin0, Adding Printers and Classes?
<Carlin0> si ilTeto se ti chiede pass metti il tuo user e pass di login
<ilTeto> Carlin0, non trovato
<Carlin0> non trovato cosa ?
<ilTeto> Carlin0, la pagina
<Carlin0> addirittura
<Carlin0> ilTeto, scrivi nel terminale sudo apt install --reinstall cups
<ilTeto> Carlin0, non è stata una cosa semplice: mi ha buttato fuori da tutto dandomi errore di sistema e ho dovuto riavviare, ora cosa faccio?
<Carlin0> ilTeto, hai fatto una foto all'errore ?
<ilTeto> si ma non riesco a trovarla, non so dov'è finita
<Carlin0> ilTeto, scrivi nel terminale sudo apt install --reinstall cups
<ilTeto> Carlin0, ok finito
<Carlin0> prova ad aggiungere la stampante ilTeto
<ilTeto> Carlin0, pare che stia andando
<ilTeto> Carlin0, grazie è a posto
<Carlin0> ok di nulla ilTeto
<Adele> Salve sono qui per chiedere info su come istallare il sistema operativo Linux che credo ora sia Ubuntu su un tablet packerbell
<ilTeto> Carlin0, ora vede anche l'altra stampante. se passi a Milano ti offro volentieri da bere
<Carlin0> Adele, non so se un tablet sia adatto
<Carlin0> ilTeto, sei il 2° in pochi giorni che ha un simile errore
<Carlin0> devo andare ...
<ilTeto> Carlin0, ciao
<Adele> Carlin0 ho letto in rete che proprio ora ubuntu touch è adatto ai tablet e smarthphone
<Adele> se gira sui cellulari android perchè no su un tablet android? :-/
<krystina> CAOP
<krystina> CAIO
<krystina> HA volte tornano
<krystina> la checca isterica dell'altra volta dove sta
<krystina> ke E sto silenzio
<krystina> !CAIO
<ubot-it> Caio! Bnevenuto ni #ubutnu-ti
<krystina> !CIAO
<ubot-it> Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<krystina> pasteur
<krystina> dacia arena
<krystina> gestione oddo
<krystina> vi dispiace tornare in auge
<krystina> Carlin0: sei di una tristezza che ricorda il sex appeal di stramaccioni
<krystina> dai su,restate sul pezzo
<krystina> radovanovic
<krystina> CAIO
<krystina> Carlin0: sukkiatore juventino,viè qua esci fori
<krystina> caio
<lele123456> salve a tutti
<lele123456> sto cercando aiuto
#ubuntu-it 2018-04-11
<pac1957> Buongiorno!
<pac1957> Espongo e spero in modo sintetico il mio problema. Leggendo in rete, ho scoperto che le multifunzioni compatibili con Ubuntu sono sopratutto le hp. Mi metto quindi alla ricerca di un modello che possa andarmi bene, e trovo la laser jet Pro mfp m130fw che riporta sul sito del negoziante individuato la piena compatibilità con Linux. Collego la macchi
<pac1957> na e scopro che per completare l'operazione devo installare hplip, niente di male provvedo e la stampa funziona ma lo scanner no ho seguito molte guide ma sono ancora in difficoltà. Tento quest'ultima possibilità della chat per risolvere il problema, avete dei consigli da darmi? Grazie.
<pac1957> Espongo e spero in modo sintetico il mio problema. Leggendo in rete, ho scoperto che le multifunzioni compatibili con Ubuntu sono sopratutto le hp. Mi metto quindi alla ricerca di un modello che possa andarmi bene, e trovo la laser jet Pro mfp m130fw che riporta sul sito del negoziante individuato la piena compatibilità con Linux. Collego la macchi
<pac1957> na e scopro che per completare l'operazione devo installare hplip, niente di male provvedo e la stampa funziona ma lo scanner no ho seguito molte guide ma sono ancora in difficoltà. Tento quest'ultima possibilità della chat per risolvere il problema, avete dei consigli da darmi? Grazie.
<Mr_Pan> pac1957, sto leggendo qualcosa ... comunuque oltre le HP anche le brother hanno 100% supporto con linux direttamente dal produttore
<Mr_Pan> pac1957, una volta installato hplip hai provato semplicemente  afar euna scansione usando simple scan o xsane   ?
<pac1957> Mr_Pan: si mi compare un messaggio che ora ti faccio vedere se hai tempo
<Mr_Pan> manda
<Mr_Pan> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pac1957> grazie faccio subito
<pac1957> https://prnt.sc/j3nyl4
<pac1957> https://prnt.sc/j3nyrs
<Mr_Pan> pac1957, ma installi il plugin richeisto  ?  metti la password corretta?
<Mr_Pan> pac1957, da terminale      sudo hp-setup -i    vedi se parte instalalzione
<pac1957> Mr_Pan: quando avvio hplip mi sembra di di seguire tutto le richieste
<pac1957> n
<pac1957> Mr_Pan: ho fatto ma non la vede ancora
<Mr_Pan> pac hai installato hplip e hplip-gui   ?
<pac1957> Mr_Pan: si
<pac1957> y
<pac1957> mr ho reinstallato hplip-gui ed è uscito questo: https://pastebin.com/raw/SZVdHeE6
<pac1957> Mr_Pan: https://pastebin.com/raw/SZVdHeE6
<Mr_Pan> pac1957, ma sei a casa ?   hai firewall attivo ?  sul pc o magari sul router ?   nel caso devi configurarlo .come #da richeista ..
<NICAN37> STO SCARICANDO UBUNTU 17.10.1 E' IN FORMATO ISO COME INDICA LA ESTENSIONE? POTRO' INSERIRLA IN UNA PEN  DRIVE AVVIABILE ?
<Carlin0> !tabs | NICAN37
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'tabs'
<Carlin0> !caps | NICAN37
<ubot-it> NICAN37: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<Carlin0> !usb | NICAN37
<ubot-it> NICAN37: Per creare una chiavetta bootabile consultare la pagina wiki https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CreazioneLiveUsb
<Marione> Buondì
<Marione> Chiedo gentilmente vs supporto...ho Notebook HP con Win 7 Pro...che mi sta dando capricci all'avvio (si blocca) mentre in modalità provvisoria parte regolarmente. Vorrei installare UBUNTU potendo scegliere di farlo partire in fase di boot. Domande: rischio perdita dati? Quale versione mi consigliate considerando che il mio uso è prettamente ambient
<Marione> e OFFICE e un po di grafica? Grazie
<Marione> sto scaricando in questo momento la 17.10.1
<ignifugo> hao
<Erik84> dopo una settimana che ho passato a guardare video tutorial, leggere tutorial su come installare OS kubuntu tramite chiavetta USB vengo a chiedere a voi. Il bello è che la prima volta che ho installato kubuntu è andato tutto liscio senza problemi, mi è salita una rabbia addosso grgrgrgrg
<Carlin0> !installazione | Erik84
<ubot-it> Erik84: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<krystina> !succhia | Carlin0
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'succhia'
<Erik84> Carlin0 cosa intendi con installazione?
<Erik84> la versione?
<Carlin0> Erik84, leggi la guida
<Erik84> per me il problema è unetbootin che non mi crea la chiavetta fatta per il verso giusto oppure sono le impostazioni nel bios, nel pc fisso si blocca con una schermata nera in cui mi dice "missing operating system. reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key"..... Nel portatile dove già ho kubuntu
<Erik84>  (una versione vecchia che nn riesco ad aggiornare) mi da solo missing operating system e poi si avvia normalmente kubuntu che ho gia nell'hardisk
<Carlin0> unetbootin è buggato Erik84 se prepari la chiavetta da win usa rufus , se la prepari da ubuntu usa creatore dischi di avvio
<Federico> Bella
<Federico> Avrei bisogno di una mano su Ubunru
<Federico> Ubuntu
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi | Federico
<ubot-it> Federico: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<Federico> Una volta effettuato il reboot della macchina con installato ubuntu non mi parte l'interfaccia GUI
<Federico> e mi restituisce
<Federico> una serie di errori come questo
<Federico> Failed to start apparmor
<Federico> failed to start set console font and keymapp
<Federico> Failed to start clean up any mess left by oDNS-up
<Federico> Failed to start raise network interface
<Federico> Dix richiedo il tuo aiuto
<Mr_Pan> Federico, direi che qualcosa non e´ amdata a dovere durante installazione
<Mr_Pan> Federico, in ordine :
<Mr_Pan> - hai controllato la iso che hai scaricato  ?
<Mr_Pan> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum | Per una lista completa, si veda: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum/Hash
<Mr_Pan> - hai provato da live rpima di installare?   tutto funzionava?
<Mr_Pan> Federico, se le risposte sono si-si allora direi che devi reinstallare...
<Mr_Pan> Federico, se MD5 non combacia allora devi riscaricare la iso, controllarla e creare di nuovo il supporto di instalalzione (dvd/usb)
<Federico> si si funzionava tutto prima
<pac1957> Buon pomeriggio, sto cercando di fare funzionare la hp leserjet pro mfp130fw sotto ubuntu 16.0. Installando hplip, ad un certo punto devo compilare mi chiede di inserire il nome della multifunzione ho fatto diversi tentaivi ma invani. Avete dei suggerimenti? Grazie https://prnt.sc/j3sxxc
<Federico> Quindi devo per forza reinstallare tutto ?
<Mr_Pan> !ripristino | Federico
<ubot-it> Federico: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Federico> si ripristinarlo ? non potrebbe essere la scheda video rotta ?
<Federico> non si connette neanche al DNS
<Mr_Pan> Federico, la scheda video !?! non vedresti nulla ...
<Mr_Pan> pac1957, dal sito HP ...  won't work because M130a isn't supported by HPLIP
<Mr_Pan> pac1957, leggi qua ... fino in fondo ... https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=624261
<pac1957> Mr_Pan: 130A, ma questa è la 130fw
<pac1957> Mr_Pan: grazie ora provo
<Mr_Pan> Federico, non si collega al DNS perche´la scheda di rete e´DOWN ---   [14:37:55] <Federico> Failed to start raise network interface ---
<pino> ciao, e da ieri che la tastiera non mi scrive + le lettere con gli accenti
<pino> apostrofo ed uguale
<pino> ho controllato nelle impostazioni e non si e deselezionata la lingua italiana
<pino> anche i trattini non scrive pi\ scrive altre cose al posto
<Carlin0> pino, che ubuntu usi ?
<pino> 16.04 LTS
<Carlin0> pino prova a riconfigurare la tastiera col comando sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<pino> sono leggermente ignorante, come si fa_
<Carlin0> pino, apri un terminale e incolli dentro quel comando, poi  fai le scelte che ti sembrano più adatte
<pino> fatto, è tornata a funzionare.
<pino> grazie
<Carlin0> !prego | pino
<ubot-it> pino: di nulla
<Fabri> Volevo installare Ubuntu su un laptop free dos ,come fare?
<Carlin0> Fabri, sarebbe bene conoscere le caratteristiche del pc : cpu ram e  scheda video
<Fabri> È un Asus x540
<Carlin0> cpu ram e scheda video
<Carlin0> per poterti consigliare quale versione installare
<Fabri> Intel n3060 ram 4G
<Carlin0> Fabri, ubuntu sarebbe un po pesante per quel processore , dovresti installare xubuntu che è più leggero
<Carlin0> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Carlin0> ti consiglio la 16.04 che è molto più stabile della 17.10
<Fabri> Ok , grazie. Ma la dovrei scaricare da un altro pc e salvare su disco ?
<Carlin0> la devi scaricare e poi o masterizzi un dvd o la carichi su chiavetta usb
<Carlin0> !usb
<ubot-it> Per creare una chiavetta bootabile consultare la pagina wiki https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CreazioneLiveUsb
<Carlin0> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Carlin0> leggi le guide Fabri
<Fabri> Perfetto, la studio. Se dovessi avere problemi vi ricontattato. Per ora grazie
<Matte> Buona sera, scusatemi ho un problema con ubuntu 14.04
<Carlin0> Matte, esponi il problema e se qualcuno sa risponde
<Matte> Non riconosce ethernet e wifi dopo aver rimosso xubuntu
<Matte> Come ambiente grafico
<Carlin0> come hai rimosso xubuntu ?
<Matte> Scrivo da altro terminale
<Matte> Da terminale
<Carlin0> con che comando ?
<Matte> Se non sbaglio con apt-get remove xubuntu-*
<Matte> Penso di aver cancellato qualcosa erroneamente in network manager
<Carlin0> eh mi sa che hai rimosso troppa roba , se non riconosce manco ethernet non vedo altra soluzione a un ripristino
<Carlin0> eh si network manager
<Carlin0> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<ryuujin> Matte: ma da terminale se fai
<ryuujin> sudo apt update
<ryuujin> funziona?
<ryuujin> puo' essere che solo da ambiente grafico non vedi le impostazioni di rete
<Matte> Mi da impossibile recuperare
<ryuujin> in quel caso, reinstalli il desktop: sudo apt install xubuntu-desktop
<ryuujin> conosci le impostazioni di rete da mettere?
<Carlin0> installava anche solo network-manager
<ryuujin> Matte: sudo ifconfig eth0
<ryuujin> cosa vedi?
<ryuujin> (non incollare sul canale)
<Matte> Dispositivo non trovato
<Carlin0> Matte, cat /etc/network/interfaces
<Carlin0> che dispositivi vedi ?
<Carlin0> enp etc etc
<Matte> Un attimo copio la schermata
<Carlin0> Matte, esce qualcosa tipo : enp6s1
<Carlin0> o simili
<Matte> Nulla  del genere
<ryuujin> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<ryuujin> Carlin0 :)
<Carlin0> riesci a fare una foto alla veloce , che devo andare ...
<Matte> Ok
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Matte> Provo
<Matte> http://prntscr.com/j3vsbp
<Matte> Grazie
<Carlin0> Matte, prova a dare
<Carlin0> sudo dhclient eth0
<Carlin0> e poi sudo apt update
<Matte> Cannot find device
<Matte> Operazione update non valida
<Carlin0> eh nulla da fare devi ripristinare
<Matte> Faccio un back up?
<Matte> Ok grazie
<pac1957> Buonasera, dopo avere installato e reinstallato hplip per fare funzionare la mia nuova macchina laserjet pro mfp m130fw mi viene fuori questo nuovo messaggio, pote darmi un suggerimento? Grazie https://imagebin.ca/v/3y2H8fXNP2NF
<pac1957> preciso che la stampante funziona, è lo scanner che mi fa disperare.
<deboradavolio> Buonasera, qualcuno puo" aiutarmi con l"installazione di Ubuntu?
<deboradavolio> da un W10, praticamente ogni volta mi si apre la schermata nera "prova ubuntu senza installarlo" ed "installa ubuntu". Io lo installo ed e" tutto corretto, ma al riavvio mi da" di nuovo "prova" od "installa". Perche? e"tutto il pomeriggio che provo ad installarlo
<deboradavolio> non mi si installa, ora sto usando la prova, e potrei installarlo nuovamente, ma non lo fa!! aiutatemi, voglio ubuntu sul mio pc.
<deboradavolio> Sul pc del mio fidanzato sono riuscita ad installare xubuntu. sul mio neanche quello.
<deboradavolio> ma ubuntu base mi piace di piu di xubuntu .
<deboradavolio> scusate per la tastiera ma non la riconosce come italiana e quindi non so dove sono certi tasti.
<deboradavolio> someone can help me?
<deboradavolio> please
<lele678> salve
<lele678> qualcuno puo cortesemente darmi aiuto ?
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | lele678
<ubot-it> lele678: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<lele678> ciao, inutile dirvi che nn capisco un tubo di linux , ho un vecchio hp 530 ed ho provato ad installare lubuntu , ho fatto tutto come spiegato ma ottengo buona parte dello schermo nero , sembra un terminare ripetuto e sovrapposto piu volte , la domanda è ho sbagliato distro ???
<lele678> grazie per la risposta.
<lele678> dimenticavo in live e recovery funziona .
<Carlin0> lele678, cosa vuol dire : buona parte dello schermo nero ?
<Carlin0> riesci a fare una foto ?
<lele678> 4/5 dello schermo è nero con delle scritte artefatte
<Carlin0> riesci a fare una foto ?
<lele678> si ma ci vuole un attimo l'allego
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<lele678> http://prntscr.com/j40i14
<lele678> questo è xubuntu che mi da lo stesso problema
<Carlin0> lele678, ce solo lubuntu su quel pc ?
<lele678> si
<lele678> solo xubuntu
<Carlin0> quindi non vedi il menù di grub all'avvio
<lele678> no vedo solo la foto che ho messo
<Carlin0> lele678, prova a fare questo , quando avvii premi ripetutamente shift (maiuscolo)
<lele678> ok
<lele678> mi ha dato il menu di avvio
<Carlin0> ti deve apparire il menù di grub , al che premi "e" e cerchi una riga che inizia con la paorla "linux" , poi aggiungi al fondo della riga nomodeset
<Carlin0> dopo scritto nomodeset  premi F10 per avvviare con le modifiche
<Carlin0> e vedi se migliora qualcosa
<lele678> adesso ho le voci : advanced options for ubuntu e memory test
<Carlin0> no ... quando sei al primo menù premi e
<lele678> ok
<lele678> è apparso setparams 'ubuntu'   è corretto ?
<Carlin0> cerca una riga che inizia con la parola linux
<Carlin0> e aggiungi al fondo della  riga nomodeset
<Carlin0> poi premi f10
<lele678> si cè     linux          /boot/vmlinuz   ecc
<Carlin0> esatto al fondo di quella riga
<Carlin0> lasci uno spazio e aggiungi
<Carlin0> nomodeset
<lele678> devo mettere anche   /   o no ?
<Carlin0> no solo nomodeset
<Carlin0> poi premi f10
<lele678> ok fatto ora sto aspettando
<Carlin0> sta caricando ?
<lele678> si
<Carlin0> vedi se migliora
<lele678> mitico grazie infinite
<Carlin0> funziona ?
<lele678> èandato tutto ok
<Carlin0> si ma aspetta
<Carlin0> questo era provvisorio
<Carlin0> ora tocca fissarlo
<lele678> lo so ma adesso posso imparare
<lele678> prima nn potevo fare niente
<Carlin0> hai xubuntu hai detto giusto ?
<lele678> si
<gigirock> lele678, versione 17 ?
<Carlin0> apri un terminale e scrivi
<lele678> ok ti seguo
<Carlin0> cat /etc/default/grub | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> lele678, ti risponde con un link , postalo qui
<lele678> no mi da    no such file
<Carlin0> scrivi bene il comando lele678
<Carlin0> entra qui da quel pc così fai copia incolla
<lele678> purtroppo nn posso
<lele678> ancora nn trova wifi
<Carlin0> e non puoi collegare via cavo ?
<lele678> no il router è in soffitta
<Carlin0> se non è collegato non puoi dare quel comando
<Carlin0> facciamo così lele678
<lele678> azzz  asp provo con la chiavetta wifi se la vede
<Carlin0> dai questo comando
<Carlin0> potrebbe andare
<Carlin0> prova
<lele678> quale quello di prima ?
<Carlin0> va o no la chiavetta ?
<lele678> no gira gira e nn mi chiede la key
<lele678> pero la vede
<lele678> ma nn voglio rubarti troppo tempo
<Carlin0> lele678, scrivi nel terminale
<lele678> sei gia stato molto gentile
<Carlin0> sudo mousepad /etc/default/grub
<Carlin0> ti si apre un file
<lele678> nn mi risponde piu
<Carlin0> cosa ? il pc ?
<lele678> ok eccolo
<Carlin0> si è aperto ?
<lele678> si
<Carlin0> cerca questa riga
<Carlin0> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<Carlin0> e aggiungi nomodeset facendola diventare
<Carlin0> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"
<lele678> mi da errore
<Carlin0> che errore ?
<lele678> mousepad-error **: cannot open display
<Carlin0> capito hai installato la 17.10 ?
<lele678> no 16. qualcosa
<Carlin0> ma quanta ram ha quel pc ?
<lele678> 1gb
<Carlin0> è troppo poco
<lele678> le specifiche dicono 512 di base ........
<Carlin0> dovevi mettere lubuntu che è + leggero ma cmq è poco lo stesso
<Carlin0> si si dicono , ma poi ...
<lele678> ok ti ringrazio , dove trovo i settaggi che mi stavi dettando
<Carlin0> perchè comunque appena apri un sito ti si impalla tutto
<Carlin0> devi aggiungere nomodeset alle impostazioni
<lele678> lo so che è scarso ma pensavo che per imparare ad gestire un po il terminale andasse bene
<Carlin0> facciamo un uòltima prova poi vado a nanna
<Carlin0> dai questo comando
<lele678> ok
<Carlin0> sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<Carlin0> ti si apre il file nel terminale
<lele678> si
<Carlin0> cerca questa riga
<Carlin0> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<Carlin0> e aggiungi nomodeset facendola diventare
<Carlin0> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"
<lele678> fatto
<Carlin0> quando hai fatto la modifica dimmmelo che ti spiego come salvare
<Carlin0> ok premi ctrl +o
<lele678> come salvo
<Carlin0> e poi dai invio
<Carlin0> e dopo premi ctrl +x
<Carlin0> per uscire
<lele678> fatto
<Carlin0> ok ancora una cosa
<Carlin0> sudo update-grub
<lele678> è rimasto terminale
<Carlin0> è uscito del file ?
<lele678> si
<Carlin0> sudo update-grub
<Carlin0> dai questo comando
<Carlin0> e almeno la cosa è fissata
<lele678> fatto
<Carlin0> se ripassi domani vediamo per il wifi , io ora vado a nanna
<Carlin0> buonanotte
<Carlin0> :)
<lele678> ok grazie tante
<Carlin0> di nulla
<lele678> ma adesso cosa ho ottenuto?
<lele678> buona notte
<Carlin0> hai ottenuto che si avvia come l'hai avviato ora  , ma non devi fare tutto il pasticcio per avviarlo
<Carlin0> l'opzione nomodeset è fissata
<Carlin0> /exit
<Carlin0> ops
#ubuntu-it 2018-04-12
<and1> buongiorno
<fabio_cc> !ciao | and1
<ubot-it> and1: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<and1> sto cercando di capire quale versione e/o derivate di ubuntu sia più idonea per il mio pc (proc. amd dual core, 2 gb di ram).. considerato che userei il pc anche per studio (grafica): mi chiedevo se la piattaforma xfce di xubuntu limiti l'esecuzione di software come gimp o altri di disegno come autocad
<fabio_cc> and1, no non limita
<and1> inoltre... i requisiti di sistema indicati sul sito di ubuntu riguardano la versione 17.10? si sa già quali saranno i requisiti della 18.10 di prossima edizione?
<fabio_cc> and1, la prossima è 18.04
<Mr_Pan> and1, con 2 gb di RAM hai poco da disegnare Autocad
<fabio_cc> per gimp ok
<and1> sì, con windows fatca un po', ma gira.. ubuntu non mi agevola essendo un po' più leggero?
<fabio_cc> and1, credo che faticherà anche su ubuntu, sempre che tu possa farlo partire, vuoi usare wine?
<and1> scusate.. ma le mie esperienze con ubuntu risalgono al 2006.. cosa è wine? stavo leggendo giusto adesso una discussione in un forum
<and1> ho visto adesso.. non ho mai provato. secondo voi può essere una buona soluzione ubuntu+wine con software windows?
<and1> o eccessivamente pesante per il pc?
<fabio_cc> and1, non capisco, se non conoscevi wine, in che modo avresti voluto eseguire autocad su ubuntu? non mi risulta che esista una versione nativa per linux
<and1> avrei cercato software cad che sostituissero autocad
<and1> tempo fa ne avevo provato un mi pare
<fabio_cc> and1, ah ok, avevi detto autocad quindi pensavo volessi usare quello
<fabio_cc> and1, si ci sono alternative per linux
<fabio_cc> and1, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEngineering#CAD
<fabio_cc> and1, se ne trovi una che faccia al caso tuo, sarebbe cosa buona
<and1> Grazie; in ogni caso mi pare di intendere che lavorare sulla grafica, con soli 2GB di ram, convenga utilizzare xubuntu , giusto? (o addirittura lubuntu?) oppure lasciando stare wine il pc lavorerebbe comunque abbastanza bene?
<fabio_cc> Andrea993, guarda anche https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Grafica
<fabio_cc> and1, una cosa sono i requisiti necessari a far girare il sistema operativo, una cosa i requisiti per le applicazioni
<fabio_cc> and1, con il pc che hai è consigliabile che tu usi lubuntu o xubuntu
<fabio_cc> and1, questo non vuol dire che tu possa eseguire qualsiasi applicazione
<fabio_cc> and1, per quanto riguarda autocad su wine, qui trovi i risultati dei test con le varie versioni: https://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=86
<and1> Grazie! Un'ultima domanda: per le versioni 18.04 (anche per le derivate) che usciranno fra pochi giorni si sa già se saranno supportate a lungo come la 16.04?
<fabio_cc> and1, 18.04 essendo LTS sarà supportata per 5 anni
<fabio_cc> and1, anche le derivate ufficiali
<fabio_cc> and1, per le derivate supportate dalla comunità, la durata del supporto potrà essere diversa
<and1> magnifico. Allora aspetto il 26/04 e scarico il nuovo xubuntu. (avevo ripreso a usare windows per poter lavorare con autocad e simili per l'università, ma ora penso che tornerò con linux!) Grazie di tutto!
<fabio_cc> and1, le derivate ufficiali sono queste: https://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<fabio_cc> and1, uscirà il 27: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule
<fabio_cc> ah scusa
<fabio_cc> and1, giusto, il 26 :)
<fabio_cc> and1, avevo guardato la colonna di sinistra
<and1> Grazie ancora. :D
<fabio_cc> ormai manca poco
<fabio_cc> and1, prego
<fabio_cc> ci trovi quia
<fabio_cc> *qua
<pino> ciao, ho di nuovo lo stesso problema di ieri, ovvero le lettere con gli accenti, trattini ed apostrofo non me li digita pi\ e scrive altro al loro posto. la lingua italiana non si [ deselezionata
<pino> versione 16.04 LTS
<jk^> !shockwave
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'shockwave'
<pino> cioe_
<fabio_cc> pino, quindi in alto a destra compare "it"?
<pino> si
<Mr_Pan> pino, sei sicuro che sia it e non lt ?  (Latvia)
<pino> si si, e scritto per esteso
<pino> mi serve il link da inserire nel terminale per riconfigurare la tastiera in poche parole
<Carlin0> pino, sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<lele678> salve a tutti
<lele678> grazie a carlino sto navigando con il mio lubuntu
<lele678> anche se sto utilizzando una chiavetta esterna
<lele678> adesso devo capire come attivare il wifi interno di questo porcaio di pc...  ma cosi imparo ....
<lele678> grazie a chi vorra aiutarmi
<Carlin0> lele678, sei connesso da quel pc ora ?
<lele678> si grazie a te ed ho rimesso lubuntu
<lele678> e ascolto anche la musica
<lele678> unica pecca utilizzo chiavetta esterna wifi
<Carlin0> ok lele678 apri un terminale e scrivi lspci | grep -i net | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> incolla qui il link che ne esce
<lele678> una domanda , se apro un terminale nn ti leggo piu ......
<Carlin0> perchè ?
<lele678> mi si apre a schermo intero
<lele678> ctrl + alt + fi
<Carlin0> si ma dai il comando poi copi il risultato e lo incolli in chat
<Carlin0> per uscire dal terminale scrivi exit
<lele678> ok ci provo ma e come mi kill il desktop
<fabio_cc> lele678, non devi aprirlo in quel modo, quella è la console virtuale, tu devi aprire il terminale grafico
<lele678> cioè ?
<lele678> quello nel menu start ?
<fabio_cc> lele678, si
<Carlin0> cercalo tra i programmi lxterminal
<lele678> ok
<lele678> trovato
<Carlin0>  lspci | grep -i net | nc termbin.com 9999
<lele678> http://termbin.com/xlnd
<lele678> è corretto ?
<Carlin0> lele678, sudo apt instal bcmwl-kernel-source
<Carlin0> con 2 ll scusa
<Carlin0> lele678, sudo apt install bcmwl-kernel-source
<lele678> E: operazione instal non valida
<Carlin0> scusa ho sbagliato comando
<Carlin0> lele678, sudo apt install bcmwl-kernel-source
<lele678> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<lele678> E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto bcmwl-kernel-source
<Carlin0> lele678, sudo apt update
<lele678> nn ti scusare senza di te avrei battuto il pc nel muro
<Carlin0> e poi rimanda il comando
<Carlin0> lele678, sudo apt install bcmwl-kernel-source
<lele678> ammazza conta un botto
<Carlin0> ?
<lele678> 80 pacchetti possono essere aggiornati: eseguire "apt list --upgradable" per vederli
<Carlin0> lele678, sudo apt -y upgrade
<lele678> e il comando di prima ?
<Carlin0> lo diamo dopo
<lele678> ok
<Carlin0> ora ti aggiorna tutto il sistema
<Carlin0> quando finisce dimmelo
<lele678> lo sto vedendo scorrono i file e le %
<Carlin0> si si prima li scarica e poi li installa
<lele678> ti offrirei una decina di birre fresche
<Carlin0> figurati siamo qui apposta
<Carlin0> lele678, hai messo sempre la 16.04 ?
<lele678> si
<Carlin0> ottimo
<lele678> la versione stabile
<lele678> nn è da tutti fare qualcosa per gli altri senza niente in cambio
<lele678> tu lo fai anche per lavoro o è solo passione?
<Carlin0> è una passione / passatempo
<Carlin0> è una ruota che gira , agli inizi aiutavano me , e poi
<lele678> credo che la cosa piu difficile sia imparare la terminologia corretta , perche anche facendo ricerche senza cio nn trovi niente
<Carlin0> col tempo e un po di pratica si impara
<lele678> spero di riuscire ad imparare
<lele678> 74%
<Carlin0> inizia a leggerti wiki , le guide ufficiali , poi a mio parere usarlo è la cosa migliore
<Carlin0> !wiki
<ubot-it> La documentazione della comunità italiana di Ubuntu è: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione
<Carlin0> evita guide trovate a casaccio nel web , fanno molti danni
<lele678> sono andato a cercare prima di usare chat ma nn riuscivo a capire da che parte iniziare
<lele678> avrei passato una mesata a fare prove...
<lele678> fatto
<Carlin0> finito gli aggiornamenti ?
<lele678> si
<Carlin0> sudo apt install bcmwl-kernel-source
<lele678> sta aggiornando
<Carlin0> installa i driver per la tua scheda wifi
<lele678> ma tu questi comandi li sai a mente ?
<Carlin0> lele678, quando finisce riavvia il pc e vedi se funziona
<Carlin0> più o meno i comandi basi si i nomi de pacchetti li trovo sul wiki anche io
<Carlin0> lol
<lele678> ma questi comandi ci sono tutti nel wiki ?
<Carlin0> !bcm | lele678 stiamo seguendo questa guida
<ubot-it> lele678 stiamo seguendo questa guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<Carlin0> la tua scheda è una bcm 4311
<lele678> come fai a saperlo
<Carlin0> il primo comando che ti ho fatto dare lspci etc etc
<Carlin0> nel link che mi hai dato ci sono le schede wifi e ethernet del tuo pc
<Carlin0> http://termbin.com/xlnd
<lele678> ha finito
<Carlin0> riavvia il pc e prova se va il wifi interno
<lele678> e da cio hai capito il comando da impartire
<lele678> ok riavvio a dopo
<Carlin0> che pacchetto installare
<lele678> rieccomi
<Carlin0> funziona lele678 ?
<lele678> ho riavviaro  ma senza key esterna nn va
<Carlin0> proviamo a cambiare driver
<Carlin0> lele678, sudo apt purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<lele678> il comando per leggere le pariferiche ha letto la chavetta esterna?
<lele678> provo
<Carlin0> lele678, questo comando leva i driver che abbiamo installato prima dopo proviamo a installarne un altro
<lele678> sta lavorando
<Carlin0> sperando che vada ...
<lele678> linux funziona cosi  un pochetto a tentativi ?
<Carlin0> alle volte si , sopratutto con schede di rete e video
<lele678> io sono abituato a winzoz che dal produttore scarichi i driver e via
<lele678> fatto
<Carlin0> e ma infatti i driver che ti ho fatto mettere prima sono quelli del produttore
<lele678> ma sono nei repositori ?
<Carlin0> lele678, sudo apt install firmware-b43-installer
<Carlin0> si si
<Carlin0> tutto nei repo , sono circa 16mila pacchetti
<lele678> cioè se io guardo il tipo di periferica e la cerco nei repositori trovo il pacchetto e lo installo ?
<Carlin0> leggi il wiki e ti indica a seconda della scheda quale installare
<Carlin0> nel caso dela tua scheda è supportata da driver proprietari ( che non hanno funzionato) e anche da quelli open source
<lele678> il wik .... scusami ma ci sono troppe info nn capisco , qualw wiki ce ne sono a migliaia
<Carlin0> ora proviamo questi , se non vanno userai la chiavetta esterna
<Carlin0> !wiki
<ubot-it> La documentazione della comunità italiana di Ubuntu è: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione
<lele678> ma si trova tutto li ?
<Carlin0> si 90% è li
<Carlin0> lele678, ha installato ?
<lele678> scusa per capire , per esempio io so di avere una scheda audio realtek xxy , come mi devo muovere per trovare i suoi driver ?
<Carlin0> la scheda audio dovrebbe andare da sola
<lele678> per esempio
<Carlin0> i problemi di solito sono : schede video e  schede wifi
<lele678> ok ho una radeon agp 9800 come mi devo muvere
<Carlin0> lele678, funziona ?
<lele678> vado nel wiki e cerco radeon 9800?
<Carlin0> lele678, funziona ?
<lele678> riavvio
<lele678> o provo senza riavviare ?
<Carlin0> prova a riavviare , lele678 se una cosa funziona non si tocca di solito
<Carlin0> riavvia ...
<lele678> questo lo so e capisco che ti sto rompendo , scusa
<Carlin0> nulla
#ubuntu-it 2018-04-13
<N3mo> Buongiorno a tutti, Kubuntu 16.04 fresco di installazione mi da questo problema quando provo a stampare
<N3mo> Non è stato possibile stampare il documento. La descrizione dell'errore è «Impossibile aprire un file temporaneo». Per favore segnala il problema su bugs.kde.org
<N3mo> Potete aiutarmi?
<aroonne> buon giorno a tutti
<aroonne> houuna domanda
<aroonne> vorrei passare da ubuntu 16.4 a 18.4
<aroonne> la stampante samsung ml-1710 funziona?
<Carlin0> !veggenti
<ubot-it> Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<aroonne> dato che su Ubuntu 16.4 viene rilevata cotrettamente
<aroonne> ma non avviene su Ubuntu 17.10
<gigirock> aroonne, allora ,puoi scricare una live del sistema 18 e vedere se la stampante funziona.... , oppure crei una partizione ext4 , copi  la tua home e attivi un sistema 18 con i tuoi dati e ivi provi la stampante
<Carlin0> aroonne, in teoria se funziona sulla 16.04 dovrebbe funzionare anche sulla 18.04 quando uscirà
<aroonne> grazie
<gigirock> aroonne, in teoria tutti i morti per disgrazia dovrebbero essere vivi
<aroonne> gigirock..interessante come filosofia
<gigirock> aroonne, come e' collegata la stampante usb ?
<aroonne> si
<aroonne> non ha collegamenti wirless
<gigirock> aroonne, ma ha collegamenti ethernet ?
<aroonne> neppure
<aroonne> solo lpt e usb
<aroonne> e non ho mai usato il cavo lpt
<aroonne> sempre e solo usb
<krystina> CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO
<gigirock> Apple MacOS 8.6 or later, Caldera OpenLinux, Debian Linux, Linux Mandrake, Microsoft Windows 2000 / NT4.0, Microsoft Windows 95/98, Microsoft Windows 98 Second Edition / Windows ME, Microsoft Windows XP, Red Hat Linux, Slackware Linux, SuSe Linux, TurboLinux
<krystina> CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO CAIO
<gigirock> aroonne, quelli sono gli os compatibili, al momento dell'uscita della stampante, cioe' quando Jimmy Carter fu eletto presidente
<gigirock> aroonne, la risposta e' nel vento
<aroonne> sei gentile e divertente
<aroonne> da non è cosi vecchi come stampante
<gigirock> e anche carino peccato che non mi vedi
<aroonne> a questo ce sempre rimedio
<aroonne> si fa amicizia
<aroonne> e ci si vede
<gigirock> se se mia mamma non vuole
<gigirock> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gigirock> lol
<Carlin0> toh ci è cascato
<Mr_Pan> lol
<krystina> Carlin0 figlio di gran mega potentissima puttana leggi la dedica di flood che ti ho fatto su #debian-it AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
<crystina> MA È POSSIBILE CHE NESSUNO DI VOI RIKKIONI FIGLI DI CAGNA RIESCE AD HACKERARMI IL BUCO DEL CULO? L'IP CE L'AVETE (ahahahahahahah) CHE CAZZO ASPETTATE?LA CARROZZA?NON SARETE MICA TUTTI QUANTI DISABILI COME IL NOSTRO Carlin0? AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA
-ChanServ:#ubuntu-it- Carlin0 quieted $~a
-ChanServ:#ubuntu-it- Carlin0 unquieted $~a
 * krys-tina attende ancora che voi sacche scrotali con le emorroidi le hackeriate tutti e 3 i culi!
<[Enrico]> anche stavolta da digitalocean
<krys-tina> che ne direste di hackerarmi il buco del culo merdacce paraventiche 159.65.106.216 daje ahahahahahahah
<krys-tina> Carlin0 JUVENTINO BUFFONICO DO CAZZO SEI FINITO,VIÈ QUA! OGGI LE HAI PRESE,PIEMONTESE FALSO E CORTESE,FAI VEDERE A TUTTI CHE TI SAI VENDICARE,SFONDAMI L'ANO A COLPI DI DDOS
<cry-styna> che come dei depressi senza una vita vi state collezionando tutti i miei ip AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH rendetevi conto di come non avete una vita,io trollo 5 minuti e esco,voi invece campate in funzione di queste coglionaggini che faccio io AHAHAHAHAHAHHAAH poveri coglionacci idioti
<cry-styna> collezionate ahahahahah
<siete-depressi> AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<siete-depressi> HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
<siete-depressi> AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<siete-depressi> HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
<siete-depressi> AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<siete-depressi> HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
<siete-depressi> AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<siete-depressi> HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
<krykry> come la si risolve codesta situazione,siete in grado o no di fermarmi per non lasciarmi + trollare? ahahahahahahhahah ce la fate o no? buchi di culo! mi volete far smettere oppure no? ahahahahhahahaah adulteratemi il buco del culo a forza di dos,daje... DAAAJEEEE datevi da fà,spompinacazzi!
<krykry> come la si risolve codesta situazione,siete in grado o no di fermarmi per non lasciarmi + trollare? ahahahahahahhahah ce la fate o no? buchi di culo! mi volete far smettere oppure no? ahahahahhahahaah adulteratemi il buco del culo a forza di dos,daje... DAAAJEEEE datevi da fà,spompinacazzi!
<crycry> ma figli di una putrida cagna incalore ma vi devo insegnare io a dossare? ma non riuscite a farmi smettere? ma sul serio? dai cazzo,recidetemi le bulbe vaginali con l'hacking così mi eccito come una papera goliardica ahuahauahuahau
<[Enrico]> Mr_Pan: test 1 2 3, mi leggi?
<Mr_Pan> si
<[Enrico]> :)
<ryuujin> ce n'e' di gente repressa senza nulla di meglio da fare
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
* Mr_Pan changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu|Causa TROLL da oggi, a tempo indeterminato, sará possibile scrivere in canale solo se in possesso di un nick registrato.|Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida|Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com|Log del canale: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
* Mr_Pan changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu|CAUSA TROLL DA OGGI, A TEMPO INDETERMINATO, SARÀ POSSIBILE SCRIVERE IN CANALE SOLO SE IN POSSESSO DI UN NICK REGISTRATO SU FREENODE|Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida|Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com|Log del canale: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<gigirock> ok
-ChanServ:#ubuntu-it- Carlin0 quieted $~a
* Mr_Pan changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu| >>> PER SCRIVERE IN CANALE REGISTRARE IL NICK  http://bit.ly/2HwKtDl <<<|Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida|Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com|Log del canale: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Carlin0> LRWX, registrati il nick
<Mr_Pan> ignifugo, devi registrar eil nick per scrivere in canale
<Carlin0> ignifugo, hai bisogno ?
<ignifugo> ciao
<ignifugo> no, lurko il canale per sfizio
<ignifugo> grazie
<Carlin0> ok
<Mr_Pan> -v ignifugo
<ignifugo> ?
<Mr_Pan> ignifugo, scusa test ...
<ignifugo> ok
<Carlin0> lol
 * Mr_Pan dorme
<cray-cray> STATE ADOTTANDO DELLE TECNICHE PERSPICACI IN GRADO DI FARMI SMETTERE CON TUTTO 'STO TROLL OPPURE NO? FACCE DI MERDA....FATEMI SMETTERE....HACKERATEMI IL BUCO DI TUTTI E 3 I MIEI CULI COSÌ IO MI ECCITO COME VOSTRA MADRE IL GIORNO CHE VI HA CONCEPITO CON UNA SCIMMIA EBREA DAI,HACKERATEMI,BUCHI DI CULO SENZA GLORIA,CARPITEMI LE CREDENZIALI DI TROLLAME
<cray-cray> NTO
<cray-cray> STATE ADOTTANDO DELLE TECNICHE PERSPICACI IN GRADO DI FARMI SMETTERE CON TUTTO 'STO TROLL OPPURE NO? FACCE DI MERDA....FATEMI SMETTERE....HACKERATEMI IL BUCO DI TUTTI E 3 I MIEI CULI COSÌ IO MI ECCITO COME VOSTRA MADRE IL GIORNO CHE VI HA CONCEPITO CON UNA SCIMMIA EBREA DAI,HACKERATEMI,BUCHI DI CULO SENZA GLORIA,CARPITEMI LE CREDENZIALI DI TROLLAME
<cray-cray> NTO
<cray-cray> STATE ADOTTANDO DELLE TECNICHE PERSPICACI IN GRADO DI FARMI SMETTERE CON TUTTO 'STO TROLL OPPURE NO? FACCE DI MERDA....FATEMI SMETTERE....HACKERATEMI IL BUCO DI TUTTI E 3 I MIEI CULI COSÌ IO MI ECCITO COME VOSTRA MADRE IL GIORNO CHE VI HA CONCEPITO CON UNA SCIMMIA EBREA DAI,HACKERATEMI,BUCHI DI CULO SENZA GLORIA,CARPITEMI LE CREDENZIALI DI TROLLAME
<cray-cray> NTO
<cray-cray> STATE ADOTTANDO DELLE TECNICHE PERSPICACI IN GRADO DI FARMI SMETTERE CON TUTTO 'STO TROLL OPPURE NO? FACCE DI MERDA....FATEMI SMETTERE....HACKERATEMI IL BUCO DI TUTTI E 3 I MIEI CULI COSÌ IO MI ECCITO COME VOSTRA MADRE IL GIORNO CHE VI HA CONCEPITO CON UNA SCIMMIA EBREA DAI,HACKERATEMI,BUCHI DI CULO SENZA GLORIA,CARPITEMILECREDENZIALIDITROLLAMENTO
<cray-cray> STATE ADOTTANDO DELLE TECNICHE PERSPICACI IN GRADO DI FARMI SMETTERE CON TUTTO 'STO TROLL OPPURE NO? FACCE DI MERDA....FATEMI SMETTERE....HACKERATEMI IL BUCO DI TUTTI E 3 I MIEI CULI COSÌ IO MI ECCITO COME VOSTRA MADRE IL GIORNO CHE VI HA CONCEPITO CON UNA SCIMMIA EBREA DAI,HACKERATEMI,BUCHI DI CULO SENZA GLORIA,CARPITEMILECREDENZIALIDITROLLAMENTO
<cray-cray> STATE ADOTTANDO DELLE TECNICHE PERSPICACI IN GRADO DI FARMI SMETTERE CON TUTTO 'STO TROLL OPPURE NO? FACCE DI MERDA....FATEMI SMETTERE....HACKERATEMI IL BUCO DI TUTTI E 3 I MIEI CULI COSÌ IO MI ECCITO COME VOSTRA MADRE IL GIORNO CHE VI HA CONCEPITO CON UNA SCIMMIA EBREA DAI,HACKERATEMI,BUCHI DI CULO SENZA GLORIA,CARPITEMILECREDENZIALIDITROLLAMENTO
<cray-cray> STATE ADOTTANDO DELLE TECNICHE PERSPICACI IN GRADO DI FARMI SMETTERE CON TUTTO 'STO TROLL OPPURE NO? FACCE DI MERDA....FATEMI SMETTERE....HACKERATEMI IL BUCO DI TUTTI E 3 I MIEI CULI COSÌ IO MI ECCITO COME VOSTRA MADRE IL GIORNO CHE VI HA CONCEPITO CON UNA SCIMMIA EBREA DAI,HACKERATEMI,BUCHI DI CULO SENZA GLORIA,CARPITEMILECREDENZIALIDITROLLAMENTO
<ryuutest> fasoidjfoasjdf
<cry-cry> MA RENDETEVI CONTO DI QUANTO SIETE SFIGATI E DEPRESSI,MA RENDETEVI CONTO BUCHI DI MERDA,AVETE BLOCCATO TUTTO FREENODE E NON SIETE RIUSCITI A FERMARE ME,MA SI PUÒ ESSERE COSÌ TESTE DI CAZZO SECONDO VOI?MA SI PUÒ LI MORTACCI VOSTRA?SI PUÒ?CHE RAZZA DI COGLIONI!
<cry-cry> MA RENDETEVI CONTO DI QUANTO SIETE SFIGATI E DEPRESSI,MA RENDETEVI CONTO BUCHI DI MERDA,AVETE BLOCCATO TUTTO FREENODE E NON SIETE RIUSCITI A FERMARE ME,MA SI PUÒ ESSERE COSÌ TESTE DI CAZZO SECONDO VOI?MA SI PUÒ LI MORTACCI VOSTRA?SI PUÒ?CHE RAZZA DI COGLIONI!
<Mr_Pan> whois cry-cry
<Mr_Pan> filosi, per scrivere in canale devi registrar eil nick su freenode    http://bit.ly/2HwKtDl
<Mr_Pan> filosi, per scrivere in canale devi registrar eil nick su freenode    http://bit.ly/2HwKtDl
<Mr_Pan> filosi, per scrivere in canale devi registrar eil nick su freenode
<Mr_Pan> filosi, avevi bisogno  ?
#ubuntu-it 2018-04-14
-ChanServ:#ubuntu-it- Carlin0 unquieted $~a
<Mr_Pan> ciao filosi per scrivere in canale devi registrare il nick     http://bit.ly/2HwKtDl
-ChanServ:#ubuntu-it- Carlin0 quieted $~a
-ChanServ:#ubuntu-it- fabio_cc unquieted $~a
<dnero> ciao a tutti. dopo anni da utente debian ho installato la 17.10... e rsync non funzionava. ho installato la 18.04 beta, sperando in una risoluzione del problema, ma rsync continua a non funzionare. google mi manda in siti che spiegano come usare rsync, ma quello lo so fare, mi serve capire come mai rsync non funziona in ubuntu. chi mi puó aiutare?
<dnero> ps: cosa ancora piú strana: ssh funziona
<Nemorino> salve
#ubuntu-it 2018-04-15
<Mr_Pan> niko, we did some testing and we noticed a small but important bug.
<Mr_Pan> If you set a BAN using the CIDR notation or single IP address, it is correctly banned if it uses IRC or Webchat Freenode clients, instead it can access if it uses KiwiIRC webchat (from Ubuntu site).
<Mr_Pan> Do you think it is possible to find a solution to this?
<Mr_Pan> !italiano | Mr_Pan
<ubot-it> Mr_Pan, please see my private message
<Carlin0> lol
<Mr_Pan> :P
<Mr_Pan> !inglese
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'inglese'
<Mr_Pan> !english
<ubot-it> Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<Carlin0> la strage degli innocenti :P
<fabio_cc> lol
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0, = Erode :D
<selevina> ciao
<fabio_cc> !ciao | selevina
<ubot-it> selevina: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<selevina> fabio posso farti una domanda?
<fabio_cc> !tizio | selevina
<ubot-it> selevina: non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo 'Tizio, mi sai dire..'/'Tizio, posso?'
<selevina> ahahah...bene...cominciamo bene
<fabio_cc> :)
<selevina> non riesco ad ascoltare radio deejay dal sito...why?
<selevina> cosa devo installare?
<fabio_cc> selevina, che errore ti da?
<selevina> non visualizzo nulla
<selevina> (...due negazioni affermano...ehm...)
<fabio_cc> selevina, ho provato, a me dice: "Non è stato trovato alcun video con formato MIME type supportati."
<selevina> ...io non vedo proprio nulla...cosa consigli di fare?
<fabio_cc> che vuol dire nulla?
<fabio_cc> !image | selevina
<ubot-it> selevina: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<fabio_cc> selevina, manda uno screenshot (lo fai con il stato Stamp)
<selevina> https://prnt.sc/j5hbbp
<fabio_cc> selevina, prova con chromium
<fabio_cc> selevina, sudo apt install chromium-browser
<selevina> sì, su chrome gira
<luca33333> ciao a tutti
<selevina> ma io vorrei utilizzare firefox
<fabio_cc> !ciao | luca33333
<ubot-it> luca33333: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<luca33333> grazie
<luca33333> c'è un tecnico in chat che cortesemente può contattarmi, grazie
<fabio_cc> selevina, prova sudo apt install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<fabio_cc> selevina, usi ubuntu o una derivata?
<fabio_cc> selevina, e quale versione?
<fabio_cc> !qualcuno | luca33333
<ubot-it> luca33333: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<luca33333> ho un vecchio toshiba nb550d, vorrei sapere quale dei sistemi ubuntu più leggeri è consigliabile installarvi, visto che l' hardware è proprio terra, terra grazie
<fabio_cc> luca33333, puoi provare lubuntu 16.04
<fabio_cc> luca33333, ti sconsiglio la 17.10
<fabio_cc> luca33333, tieni conto che il 27 aprile uscirà ubuntu 18.04 LTS
<luca33333> grazie 1000
<fabio_cc> luca33333, prima di installare, prova il sistema in live
<luca33333> posso creare una penna usb?... io purtroppo vengo da windows ... e mi volevo approcciare a questo per me nuovo sistema operativo...perchè ne apprezzo anche la filosofia
<Mr_Pan> luca33333, si puoi fare una usb avviabile (ammesso che il pc supporti avvio da usb) o dvd avviabile
<Mr_Pan> luca33333, da windows per creare una usb avviabile segui questa guida
<Mr_Pan> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<luca33333> Grazie x il tuo esauriente aiuto. provo;-)
<Mr_Pan> luca33333, prego
<Mr_Pan> ciao
<maxmax2003> buon pomeriggio, ho provato diverse live, ubuntu, mint  , lubuntu, su un acer aspiree  . tutte fallite o non partono o se lancio in modalità driver ridotti ubu non parte, lubu arriva al desktop poi il mouse si blocca, mint che vorrei installare mi restituisce: (initramfs)containing live file system
<maxmax2003> buon pomeriggio, ho provato diverse live, ubuntu14, mint18 , lubuntu14, su un acer aspire e15 con win10 . tutte fallite o non partono o se lancio in modalità driver ridotti ubu non parte, lubu arriva al desktop poi il mouse si blocca, mint che vorrei installare mi restituisce: (initramfs)containing live file system
<Mr_Pan> maxmax2003, caratteristiche del pc ?   ram processore ecc ec c
<Mr_Pan> maxmax2003, ovviamente hai testato le immagini ISO con md5 prima di creare la usb avviabile  ?
<Mr_Pan> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum | Per una lista completa, si veda: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum/Hash
<maxmax2003> le iso le ho provate su un vecchio pc e partono tutte e in live funzionano , il pc  è acer e15 amd A12 disco 1tera ram 8Gb
<seppholo> sera , qualcuno conosce qualche programma per aprire archivi .zip corrotti ?
<Mr_Pan> maxmax2003, allora all avvio prova a selezionare nomodeset
<Mr_Pan> seppholo, ma se e' corrotto come vuoi aprirlo...
<Mr_Pan> seppholo, se corrotto non riesce a ricostruire correttamente l archivio ...
<seppholo> ho letto che ci sono software che riparano l archivio corrotto
<christianbecerro> salve avrei una domandina da fare
<christianbecerro> qualcuno in linea che posa rispondere grazie
<jk^> che vuol dire DASH vicino al formato mp4?
<jk^> wikipedia non me lo dic
<jk^> dice
<jk^> scusate, ho sbagliato
<christianbecerro> buonanotte a tutti
<christianbecerro> borrei fare una domanda
<christianbecerro> qualcuno in linea?
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | christianbecerro
<ubot-it> christianbecerro: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<christianbecerro> qualcuno puo/a tempo di aiutarmi a registrare il mio nickname
<christianbecerro> grazie infinite
<Carlin0> !chat | christianbecerro
<ubot-it> christianbecerro: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
#ubuntu-it 2019-04-08
<dom63> buonasera non riesco ad istallare il software su chiavetta usb
<Michebnt> Creazione del file system ext4 nella partizione non riuscita
<Michebnt> aiuto
<Michebnt> non ho la minima idea di come fare me lo fa con tante distro
<bbanner> ho un problema, dovrei creare una chiave usb da immagine iso di un sistema operativo: HAIKU
<bbanner> potete indicarmi una alternativa ad UNetbootin
<Carlin0> !usb
<ubot-it> Per creare una chiavetta bootabile consultare la pagina wiki https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CreazioneLiveUsb
#ubuntu-it 2019-04-09
<manuel94> ciao a tutti vorreisapere come si fa per montare un hard disk esterno della wd my cloud a sistema ubuntu_
<manuel94> qualuno pu; aiutarmi_
#ubuntu-it 2019-04-10
<rebel> hi guys. I need your help :) I'd like to register to forum but i don't know answer to this question :( "Tipo di calzatura di cui l'Italia ne ha la forma:" Can you help me?
<rebel> i tried use mocassini etc but it doesn't work and i don't speak italian :(
<rebel> ps. i am not spamer. I want to ask about ubuntu and modem k3806z becaue only here are interesting informations
<Carlin0> !english | rebel
<ubot-it> rebel: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<rebel> but i ask about italian language... on english forum people don't understand italian antispambot questions :(
<rebel> please send me answer and i will register, logout from here :)
<Carlin0> rebel, also on the forum they speak only Italian
<Carlin0> !forum | rebel
<ubot-it> rebel: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org e per problemi col forum https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoForum
<Mr_Pan> rebel, stivale
<Carlin0> rebel, https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/rules.php#rule2001   La lingua ufficiale del forum è l'italiano.
<Carlin0> si ma a che gli serve se poi non scrive in italiano lì ?
<Angela> salve
<Angela> c'è nessuno =?
<Guest53742> salve ho un problema chi mi può aiutare mi contatti in privato gentilmente grazie!!!
<Guest53742> ci siete?
<luccca> salve a tutti ,,possiedo un pc AMD 1,66ghz  768 mb di ram 80gHDcon istallato windowsxp professional,,,vorrei istallare ubuntu quale mi consigliate piu adatto?
<Carlin0> prova lubuntu
<Carlin0> anche se con quella poca ram non credo riuscirai a farci molto
<luccca> ne ho un altro con 1giga di ram,,,meglio se lo isttallo su quello?
<Carlin0> sempre poca
<Carlin0> e anche il processore è scarso ...
<Carlin0> !derivate
<ubot-it> http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Guest36526> Ciao a tutti. Volevo un aiuto. Quale versione mi consigliate da poter installare come s.o. unico in un mac 13 pollici fine 2008?
<wave> salve avrei bisogno di un auto con la connessione internet di ubuntu
<Mr_Pan> wave> qualche info ...
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<wave> Poblema: ubuntu 18.10 non rileva le reti wifi che posso fare (sono molto ignorante sull'argomento)
<wave> Poblema: ubuntu 18.10 non rileva le reti wifi, che posso fare (sono molto ignorante sull'argomento)?
<David77> wave: iwconfig cosa dice?
<Carlin0> che scheda è ?
<David77> poi non è che è disabilitata il wifi? se portatile c'è un tasto Fn+(immagine del wifi)
<David77> per rispondere a quello chiesto dall'ottimo Carlin0 fai - lshw -C network
<wave> iwconfig: sia "lo"  che enp1s0 dice no wireless  extension
<wave> ora provo l'altro comando
<David77> con sudo rfkill list all - vedi se hai un blocco hardware o software del wifi
<wave> - lshw -C network quando lo scrivo mi dice che non trova il comando lshw
<Carlin0> wave, lspci | grep -i net
<Carlin0> wave, metti il risultato in paste
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<David77> ...
<rek> hei perchè mi da packet filtered cercando di pingare google
#ubuntu-it 2019-04-11
<HarryPlotter> Ciao a tutti ho una anomalia su un vecchio server ubuntu (10 LTS) rigurada l'assenza dell'orario da acune cartelle e altro...
<Carlin0> HarryPlotter, la 10.04 è fuori supporto da anni
<HarryPlotter> lo so... vorrei capire se il difetto è corregibile... se è capitato mai a qualcuno
<HarryPlotter> lo uso come server nas...
<S3nior82> Ciao a tutti
<S3nior82> Chi può gentilmente aiutarmi a risolvere un problema?
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi | S3nior82
<ubot-it> S3nior82: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<S3nior82> HO un problema che h anche postato sul forum
<S3nior82> Provo anche con voi della chat
<S3nior82> questo è il link del post
<S3nior82> https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=633948
<S3nior82> Mi disconnetto un secondo per riconnettermi dallo smartphone
<Mr_Pan> S3nior82, non legigamo il forum qui ...
<Mr_Pan> sono due cose separate
<ARGONAUTILUS174> Buon pomeriggio! Entro per la prima volta ... ecc, ecc. e ringrazio fin da ora chiunque mi darà suggerimenti sia tecnici che formali sull'utilizzo della chat.
<ARGONAUTILUS174> Rilevo un problema al ritorno all'utente principale dopo la procedure: termina sessione, seleziona l'utente, inserisci psw. Fatto ciò mi pongo in attesa e alla fine devo resettare la macchina per riaccenderla poichè ogni intervento è interdetto. Ho installato recentemente il 18.04.2 lts. suggerimenti?
<Carlin0> in che senso torni all'utente principale ?
<ARGONAUTILUS174> nel senso che la macchina si apre sul mio utente in automatico e dopo l'accesso di un secondo utente si verifica quanto sopra per tornare al mio.
<Carlin0> hai provato a disabilitare l'autologin ?
<ARGONAUTILUS174> L'autologin è quello che mi fa accedere in automatico sulla mia utenza? devo dire che sto cercando di capire come si faccia a togliere queste psw per passare da un utente all'altro e non trovo molto, am non vorrei deviare la discussione su altro argomento.
<Carlin0> che versione di ubuntu usi ?
<Bibo> buon pomeriggio a tutti..
<Bibo> ho un piccolo problema con il sofware center...nel senso che non riesco ad installare nessun programma
<Bibo> premetto che non sono un esperto
<ARGONAUTILUS174> Come dicevo in apertura 18.04.2 lts
<ARGONAUTILUS174> Chiedo scusa ma devo lasciare. ringrazio per la disponibilità. Tenterò con l'autologin
<gabry> Salve, sono nuovo nell'ambiente ubuntu ed ho un problema con la connessione wifi: non riesco ad rilevare nessuna rete (a quanto vedo è molto comune))
<gabry> (ho installato ubuntu sul mio portatile da poco)
<Carlin0> gabry, che scheda wifi hai ?
<gabry> Carlin0: non saprei, sai che comando eseguire per saperlo?
<Carlin0> lspci | grep -i net
<gabry> Broadcom Inc. and subsidiaries BCM43142
<Carlin0> gabry, sei connesso col pc via cavo ethernet ?
<gabry> per ora via cavo
<Carlin0> ok apri un terminale e dai questo comando
<Carlin0> sudo apt install bcmwl-kernel-source
<Carlin0> e dopo riavvia
<gabry> se riavvio perdo la connessione con questa chat o sbaglio?
<Carlin0> si ma devi riavviare per forza , al massimo torni dopo
<gabry> ok
<gabry> vado
<gabry> sono quello di prima, ho riavviato
<Carlin0> funziona ora ?
<gabry> no
<Carlin0> gabry, hai disabilitato il secure boot ?
<gabry> sinceramente non so cosa sia né come si faccia
<Carlin0> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Uefi#Disattivazione_Secure_Boot
<cabina> Buonasera, ho bisogno di aiuto
<gabry> sembrerò stupido ma non riesco ad entrare nel bios perché all'avvio non mi appare la scritta "premere del o F2 per entrare nel bios"
<gabry> come devo fare?
<gabry> cabina: scrivi il problema, ti aiuteranno il prima possibile
<cabina> dopo aggiornamento di Ubuntu, il PC si è spento e non riesco più a riavviare Ubuntu. La schermata mi chiede login poi password
<cabina> ma non parte nulla
<DaylighterSL> Buonasera, volevo chiedere un'informazione. Sul sito sembra non esser possibile scaricare ubuntu+gnome, è un problema mio o è voluto?
<Carlin0> ubuntu normale è quello con gnome
#ubuntu-it 2019-04-12
<davide> inviare sms con pc
<erico> salve, ho un problema con la wireless in fase di installazione di ubuntu 18.10: sto installando questa versione su un hp pavillon dv5 1110el ma non vengono aricati i driver della wireless
<Mr_Pan> erico, che sk wireless hai nel pc  ?
<erico> come faccio a saperlo?
<erico> posso digitare qualche comando che me lo rileva?
<[Enrico]> erico: prova con lspci | grep -i net
<erico> mi dice  che è: Broadcom Inc. and subsidiaries BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev01)
<[Enrico]> erico: servono i driver proprietari per quella scheda
<[Enrico]> Ubuntu non può fornire driver non proprietari di default (questioni di licenza)
<[Enrico]> vanno installati a parte, dopo aver installato il sistema. Ti devi connettere a internet in modo alternativo, per esempio via cavo, per installare i driver
<erico> pensi che possa trovarli sul sito di Ubuntu o dove potrei cercarli?
<erico> ok
<erico> grazie
<Mr_Pan> !broadcom
<ubot-it> Dispositivi senza fili Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<[Enrico]> erico: i driver sono forniti da ubuntu, vedi il link qui sopra
<[Enrico]> erico: il modo più semplice è usare il gestore dei driver proprietari: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/AbilitareDriverProprietari
<[Enrico]> erico: consiglio per il futuro (o magari anche per il presente): compra una scheda wireless intel. Funzionano benissimo e non danno problemi su linux
<[Enrico]> erico: con 30 euro ne compri una nuova e puoi sostituire la broadcom
<[Enrico]> consiglio caldamente di farlo
<erico> grazie 1000
<[Enrico]> prego
<Paola98> Salve, da tempo ho lubuntu sul pc, siccome ho dimenticato la password provo a resettato ma niente, mi da problemi se provo a fare gli aggiornamenti mi chiede la password, quindi provo a installare direttamente la nuova versione di lubuntu ( io ho 16.06 ...vorrei installare 18.10) ma non mi legge nulla
<Paola98> Come devo fare?
<Santi77> Buongiorno, avrei bisogno di un aiuto per l’installazione da usb di qualsiasi distro sul mio vecchio laptop
<Santi77> ho fatto vari tentativi, seguito tutorial on Line e su magazine specializzati, ma niente
<Santi77> ho usato software diversi e distro diverse...il boot non parte
<Carlin0> !installazione
<ubot-it> Guida per l'installazione di Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<Carlin0> !usb
<ubot-it> Per creare una chiavetta bootabile consultare la pagina wiki https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CreazioneLiveUsb
<Santi77> ...questa mi era sfuggita...ok spulcio tutti i dettagli della guida e spero di darvi buone notizie. Grazie e a presto
<catai> !registrazione
<ubot-it> Per sapere come registrarti e in generale come comportarti in canale, leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
#ubuntu-it 2019-04-13
<vito_> Buongiorno, di punto in bianco non mi partiva ubuntu mate 16.04. Ho montato un nuovo disco ed installato ubuntu mate 18.04 e fin qui tutto ok, Ko reinstallato ubuntu mate 16.04 sul disco dov'era prima(quindi ho due dischi) ubuntu 16  dopo la reinstallazione formattando solo la partizione di sistema non è mai partito.il problema è che il grub mi punta sempre come prima voce a ubuntu 16 che non parte, vorrei che puntasse a ubuntu mate 18.04 ma n
<vito_> on ci riesco, nemmeno con grub customizer.
<vito_> Qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare a sistemare questo problema?
<Carlin0> ma riesci da avviar ela 18.04 ?
<vito_> certo, la 18.04 funziona bene
<vito_> se stacco il disco dove c'è la 16  non si avvia (grub rescue) Ho provato ad installare il grub sull'altro disco ma non si installa.
<vito_> Potrebbe essere un problema il fatto che quando ho reinstallato la 16 mi chiedeva se installare in uefi? ho detto NO e continua..
<vito_> sudo grub-install /dev/sda1 con questo comando questa risposta:Il file system "ext2" non supporta l'embed.
<vito_> Problema grub risolto, ora parte la 18.04. Il comando giusto era: sudo grub-install /sda.
<Alfonso> Ciao, ho scaricato ubuntu 18 su una chiavetta usb, sto provando a farlo partire su un pc portatile, ma rimane sulla schermata di avvio con i pallini che si illuminano sutto la scritta UBUNTU. Come mai non parte?
<tdk200> Salve raga ho un problema dopo l'avanzamento
<tdk200> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nVcCq37hTG/
<tdk200> libvoikko1 xubuntu-desktop due pacchetti nn si aggiornano dopo il comando upgrade
<Carlin0> tdk200, sudo apt -y dist-upgrade
<tdk200> Carlin0: grazie
<tdk200> ma perchè nn andava??? :S
<Carlin0> tdk200,  perchè quando per aggiornare i pacchetti ne deve rimuovere altri upgrade normale non basta
<Carlin0> ci va dist-upgrade
<tdk200> io per fare l'avanzamento avevo dato do-release-upgrade -d
<Carlin0> quello è un'altra cosa
<tdk200> Carlin0: si io mi chiedevo perchè nn li aveva installati dall'avanzamento :S
<Carlin0> adesso è a posto ?
<Carlin0> scappo ...
<tdk200> Carlin0: si grazie tutto ok
<adrianotox> Buonasera,ho da poco installato ubuntu e non riesco in nessuna maniera a scaricare aggiornamenti e programmi,ne da terminale e ne da ubuntu software center....mi dice che ci sono problemi alla rete,ma la rete va benissimo con tutti gli altri dispositivi che ho in casa
<adrianotox> mi dice Check out yout internet connection e nei dettagli c'è scritto questo:
<adrianotox> W:Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/vivid/partner/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.15 80]
<adrianotox> , W:Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/vivid/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.161 80]
<adrianotox> , W:Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/vivid/restricted/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.161 80]
<adrianotox> , W:Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/vivid/multiverse/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.161 80]
<adrianotox> , W:Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/vivid/universe/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.161 80]
<adrianotox> Buonasera,ho da poco installato ubuntu e non riesco a scaricare nessun programma e aggiornamento,ne da terminale ne da ubuntu software center...mi dice "check out you internet connection" ...nei dettagli ci sono una trentina di righe che non riesco ad inserire in quessta chat tramite pasetb.in
<Carlin0> adrianotox, hai installato una versione fuori supporto
<Carlin0> !download | adrianotox scarica la 18.04
<ubot-it> adrianotox scarica la 18.04: https://www.ubuntu.com/download o http://releases.ubuntu.com/ | md5: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23295037/
#ubuntu-it 2019-04-14
<tdk200> Buondì
<tdk200> Carlin0: dopo l'avanzamento hplip se lo provo ad aprire dal pannello superiore xfce4 nn si apre :S
<tdk200> neanche dal menù applicazioni :S
<tdk200> provo ad aggiornare
<davide> ciao
<davide> tastiera wireless per rasberry
<davide> ciao
<davide_> come butta
<gamex55> salve scusate qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi, ho installato ubuntu mate su un hp pavilion gaming 15 con una gtx 950m, fino a questa mattina tutto ok purtroppo ora è impazzito mi sta scrivendo giga di informazioni e la cpu va al 100%, ho controllato con top e sembra essere un certo journal ora ho spento il pc prima che saturasse gli 80 GB, qualcuno mi s
<gamex55> a aiutare
<gamex55> non ho ben capito se il problema è la scheda video il processore o altro, provavi tempo fa a installare ubuntu, e ebbi lo stesso problema allo spegnimento mi da pci bus error, e altre tonellate di errori, non sono esperto ho iniziato da poco a metterci le mani, ma siccome consuma spazio e non so dove trovare il log o se è il log o che cosa fare ho
<gamex55> spento e sto usando un vecchio pc con lubuntu, se qualcuno mi sa aiutare vi ringrazio
<gamex55> ok scusate ho aggiunto a grub pci=nomsi e sembra che la ventola si sia placata anche top non presenta nulla al 100%
<gamex55> la domanda è che diavolo ho fatto?
<gamex55> e sopratutto mi restano usati 98 GB chi li sta usando ?
<pac> buonasera, l'anno scorso ho installato ubuntu 18.04 su un mac de mini del 2014 e finora non ho avuto problemi. Adesso però non mi vede più la multifunzione hp, ho provato a reinstallare hplip, ma niente. Ovviamente ho cercato una soluzione in rete ma invano. Potete aiutarmi?
<skagliotto> ciao a tutti
<skagliotto> ho installato ubunti 16.04 ma non ho il dash e il software center..dove ho sbagliato??
<skagliotto> ho solo la possibilità di accedere al terminale ma neanche di chiudere le pagine aperte
<Flamex> buonasera
<Flamex> sera
<FlameMEX> sera
<FlameMEX> ce nessuno?
<Carlin0> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<FlameMEX> come detto allora, spieghiamo il problema, ho appena spostato la stampante nello sgabuzzino dove ho anche presidiato un vechhio pc con ubuntu, volevo rendere la stampante in rete
#ubuntu-it 2020-04-06
<zaga> buon Giorno Ragazzi
<zaga> problemi con Droidcam
<zaga> qualcuno ne ha esperienza?
<Carlin0> cosa sarebbe droidcam ?
<zaga> ciao carlin0...
<zaga> scusa se rispondo tardi ero lontano
<zaga> allora Drioidcam è un'app per usare una cellulare android come webcam
<zaga> purtroppo ho cercato in rete soluzioni al fatto che non sento l'audio del microfono
<zaga> @carlin0
<Carlin0> !info droidcam
<ubot-it> Package droidcam does not exist in disco
<zaga> ho aperto un Tread anche sul forum se ti capita di fare ricerche. lì ho il link dell'applicazione
<Carlin0> zaga, a quanto pare non è nei repo ufficiali, quindi dovresti chiedere in chat
<Carlin0> !chat | zaga
<ubot-it> zaga: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<zaga> non è un pacchetto ufficiale Debian hai ragione ...allora grazie mi sposto
<leo80> buongiorno a tutti! qualcuno mi può aiutare a risolvere questo problema con ubuntu ? ho letto tante pagine ma non riesco a venire fuori
<leo80> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3x4Rb9ty5m/
<vitodoc> Hai aggiunto qualche ppa ?
<leo80> si
<vitodoc> di cosa
<leo80> ma ho levato cosi credo
<leo80> boot repair
<leo80> jessie
<leo80> cancello tutto ?
<vitodoc> sì
<vitodoc> ppa-purge nomeppa
<leo80> grazie vitodoc ora provo
<leo80> scusami vitodoc ho dovuto cancellare con la grafica con la linea di commando non andava
<leo80> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZZWpyyJXZZ/
<vitodoc> postami ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d ed cat /etc/apt/sorurces.list
<leo80> tutto è sucesso quando una guida mi consigliava di installare writer per creare un ebook
<leo80> grazie vitodoc
<vitodoc> postami ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d ed cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<vitodoc> ho corretto il secondo comando :)
<leo80> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PWmqrbCV5b/
<vitodoc> troppi ppa  grrr
<vitodoc> inizia a rimuovere quello inerente a libreoffice
<vitodoc> non capisco perché hai aggiunto il ppa di libreoffice se sta anche nei repo...
<leo80> vitodoc, ora provo con la grafica?
<leo80> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BxSbKsRtWC/
<vitodoc> fai così...
<vitodoc> sudo rm -v /etc/apt/sources.list.d/libreoffice-ubuntu-ppa-artful.list*
<vitodoc> sudo apt update
<gigiterra> Salve a tutti, ho un pc fisso con installato xubuntu 18.04 lts, tutto funziona alla perfezione ma i video si vedono a scatti, ho letto che bisogna installare dei driver aggiunti per la scheda video che nel mio caso è una intel 82g33/g31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller. se si può, come posso risolvere il problema?
<leo80> vitodoc, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ztfWCyKNRr/
<vitodoc> leo80:  adesso scrivi sudo apt upgrade
<leo80> vitodoc, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tbf2FYNKnC/
<vitodoc> sudo apt --fix-broken install
<leo80> e dalle 8 del mattino  che ci provo ma non va via questo libreoffice
<leo80> vitodoc, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NWvsYSfc3y/
<vitodoc> sudo apt autoremove libreoffice*
<leo80> vitodoc, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WY6gNccd6W/
<vitodoc> sudo rm -r /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf; sudo apt update
<leo80> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8TxQsVQ9Cw/
<vitodoc> sudo apt upgrade
<leo80> vitodoc, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NsTdrj3VZT/
<leo80> quase quase installo libreoffice sperando che funzioni con openoffice
<vitodoc> sudo apt autoremove libreoffice-core libreoffice-style-galaxy libreoffice-style-tango
<leo80> vitodoc, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/w7pFbKmnKK/
<vitodoc> sudo rm -v /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*; sudo apt update
<leo80> vitodoc, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FsgyDnPnRp/
<vitodoc> ti ho detto di fare sudo apt update non upgrade
<vitodoc> ah ojk
<vitodoc> scusa
<vitodoc> lo hai fatto
<vitodoc> sto finendo le opzioni.
<leo80> vitodoc, forse è meglio installare libre office ?
<leo80> puo funzionare con openoffice?
<leo80> cosi credo che si sblocca tutto
<vitodoc> openoffice e libreoffice sono 2 pacchetti distinti
<vitodoc> cmq prova ad installare libreoffice ma non penso risolva. sudo apt install libreoffice
<leo80> vitodoc, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yFjQQffjHn/
<leo80> nulla non so più che fare
<vitodoc> non ho idea.... abbiamo tolto il ppa ma ancora ci sono problemi ... prova a riavviare.
<leo80> vitodoc,ok provo dopo adesso sto salvando delle cose appena finisci riprovo
<leo80> vitodoc, grazie mille
<asunick> ho un file pippo.sh con dentro una variabile pluto=blabla e un echo $1. vorrei eseguire da shell il comando ./pippo.sh pluto. è possibile ottenere blabla come output di pippo.sh??
<Martinus> Salve, mi sono appena registrata al sito. Ho già installato ubuntu su uno dei miei pc. Sto provando da due giorni a fare lo stesso con un Sony vaio PCG-SZ61MN senza alcun risultato. All'avvio da USB appare la schermata di Ubuntu ma si blocca il caricamento. Cerco aiuto disperatamente.
<depcel78> provo a scaricare xubuntu ma ogni volta che provo a scaricare mi da errore 404
<polifemo> buongiorno, avrei un piccolo problemino di installazione
<polifemo> c'è qualcuno?
<victor_> _
<Carlin0> polifemo 39 secondi netti
<Guest92549> salve, vorrei sapere se è possibile installare fogger su ubuntu
<Carlin0> cos'è fogger ?
<Mr_Pan> !info fogge
<ubot-it> Package fogge does not exist in disco
<Mr_Pan> !info foggerr
<ubot-it> Package foggerr does not exist in disco
<Mr_Pan> !info fogger
<ubot-it> Package fogger does not exist in disco
<Mr_Pan> ok roba esterna ai repo
<Tribe89> Salve, ho già chiesto prima ma ho un problema con la masterizzazione di un immagine ISO di Lubuntu su DVD
<Tribe89> Quando clicco col destro e seleziono la voce "masterizza immagine disco lubuntu"
<Tribe89> mi dice "Impossibile masterizzare, L'immagine disco non è valida
<Tribe89> ho provato a scaricare più immagini sempre da questo sito ma niente, come si potrebbe risolvere?
<davide1432> buonasera. non so se qualcuno può aiutarmi.sono un neofita e non smanettone. ho appena installato ubuntu sul mio pc ma inserendo la penna usb la vedo nella cartella "dischi" ma non so come gestirla (come inserire dei file). grazie
<Mr_Pan> Tribe89> da dove hai scaricato  ?
<Mr_Pan> !derivate
<ubot-it> http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate - https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<Tribe89> questo link è attendibile?
<Tribe89> Credo proprio dal sito di ubuntu, ma questo ha un interfaccia diversa
<Mr_Pan> Tribe89> sono i link ufficlai ubuntu
<Gigio969> Ciao a tutti
<Gigio969> posso fare una domanda?
<Gigio969> ultima versione utile di ubuntu a 32 bit?
<Gigio969> ho provato a scaricare la kubuntu 19.10 ma il link va sempre in crash...
<Manuzizaninux> cioe'?
<Carlin0> Gigio969, ubuntu a 32 bit non c'è più , puoi trovare le derivate fino alla 18.04
<Gigio969> grazie
<Gigio969> Allora devo cercare le derivate Kubuntu o lubuntu 18.4.04, giusto?
<Carlin0> kubuntu se il pc è vecchio te lo sconsilgio
<Gigio969> Manuzizaninux se provi nella pagina del download da un'errore: io ho provato a scaricare da windows
<Carlin0> meglio lubuntu o xubuntu
<Gigio969> ok, grazie Carlin0, come antivirus? Meglio installarlo?
<Gigio969> premetto che mi sono affacciato a questo mondo da 3 giorni
<Carlin0> !sicurezza | Gigio969
<ubot-it> Gigio969: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza
<Gigio969> Grazie
<leo80> buona sera a tutti
<Mr_Pan> leo80> ciao
<leo80> buona sera Mr_Pan
<leo80> buona notte a tutti a domani
<igna97> Buonasera,ho installato Ubuntu 18.04 lts sul mio notebook però il wifi non funziona.Come potrei risolvere?
<Mr_Pan> igna97> che poertatile ?  marca modello ...
<Mr_Pan> e poi swrve conoscere il modello della sk wireless
<Mr_Pan> igna97> apri una finestra terminale e scrivi
<Mr_Pan> sudo lshw -C network
<igna97> È un ho Pavillion e la scheda wireless è una rtl8821ce
<Mr_Pan> ok realtek ovviamente ...
<igna97> Mi hanno fatto installare i driver e funziona il wifi solo con il decreto boot disabilitato
<Mr_Pan> igna97> con cosa ?
<igna97> Secure boot disabilitato
<Mr_Pan> igna97> corretto altrimenti non funziona
<igna97> Quindi per usufruire del WiFi su Linux devo rimanere col secure boot disattivato?
<Mr_Pan> si inel tuo caso si
<igna97> Ma può crearmi danno usando solo Linux il secure boot disattivo o posso stare tranquillo?
<Mr_Pan> igna97> no che problema ti dovrebbe creare   ?
<Mr_Pan> igna97> hai un sistema dual boot  con win10  ?
<igna97> Nono ho installato linux su Windows quindi ho solo Linux
<Mr_Pan> igna97> e allora sei a posto
<igna97> Ok ti ringrazio allora
<Mr_Pan> igna97> prego
#ubuntu-it 2020-04-07
<fradenik> salve non riesco ad installare zoom su ubuntu per presenza di terze parti qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<fradenik> salve c'èqualcuno?
<Carlin0> !info zoom
<ubot-it> Package zoom does not exist in disco
<rescigno> salve
<rescigno> ho problema con ubuntu 18 lts
<rescigno> non si riavvia
<rescigno> ho documenti importanti da recuperare
<rescigno> mi potete aiutare
<rescigno> mi serve aiuto con ubuntu 18 lts
<Carlin0> !aiuto | rescigno , ma se continui ad uscire è difficile aiutarti
<ubot-it> rescigno , ma se continui ad uscire è difficile aiutarti: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<rescigno> ok scusami
<rescigno> non si riavvia ubuntu 18 lts
<rescigno> sto facendo memtest, sbaglio?
<Carlin0> un po generico , prima andava ? hai fatto qualcosa ?
<rescigno> no spento regolarmente ieri sera, funzionante perfettamente per 2 anni
<rescigno> senza problemi
<rescigno> se riscarico ubunto 18 lts e lo rinstallo perdo tutto?
<Carlin0> esce qualche scritta ?
<rescigno> si
<Carlin0> fai una foto e fai vedere ...
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<rescigno> sto facendo tet, interrompo?
<rescigno> come fare sono su un altro pc
<rescigno> windows
<Carlin0> col cellulare ?
<rescigno> la cosa strana che ho cartella condivisa e vedo tutto
<vitodoc> fai una foto e la carichi su uno dei 2 link su linkati oppure scrivi a mano qui quello che ti esce scritto
<rescigno> quindi interrompo il test??????=
<vitodoc> certo
<rescigno> ok resti in attesa
<Carlin0> non siamo un call center
<rescigno> BusyBox v1.27 (Ubuntu1:1.27.2-ubuntu3.2) byuil-in shell (ash)
<Carlin0> una foto ...
<rescigno> Enter "help" for a list of built-in commands.
<rescigno> non so come caricarla
<rescigno> non sono registrato , per dimenticanza mai fatto
<rescigno> ce mail?
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Carlin0> non serve registrarsi , non so dove lo hai letto
<rescigno> non ce numero verde
<rescigno> o a pafamento
<rescigno> pagamento
<vitodoc> ??? ma che stai dicendo....
<rescigno> ok salve a tutti
<victor__> _
<[S]oldato> salve
<tommylodi> salve a tutti, credo di aver fatto un disastro sul laptop, mi va in infinite restart loop dopo aver installato elementary os
<tommylodi> è un sony vaio svp132a2cm dual core i7-4500 con 8 gb di ram e un ssd da 512 gb
<tommylodi> mentre si riavvia da un flash con 'System BootOrder not found. Initializing defaults. Creating boot entry "Boot0001" with label "ubuntu" for file "\EFI\ubuntu\shimx64.efi" Reset system
<tommylodi> ho provato a sistemare dal promt comandi di windows seguendo varie guide ma niente da fare
<victor__> sara fotuto il bootloader
<victor__> prima c'era instalato ubuntu?
<victor__> è al posto di ubuntu hai instalto elementary?
<Carlin0> !chat | tommylodi
<ubot-it> tommylodi: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<tommylodi> ok chiedo scusa
<Igna> Salve ragazzi ,ho un problema col WiFi.Si connetteva fino a 10 minuti fa,poi appena ho riavviato compare sempre connessione in corso senza riuscire a connettersi
<Mr_Pan> Igna> cosa stai usando  ? che versione ?
<Mr_Pan> che modello di wireless monta il tuo pc  ?
<Igna> Linux Ubuntu 18.04 lts e la scheda wireless è la rtl8821ce ma non mi fa connettere nemmeno con quella esterna mentre fino a 10 minuti fa si
<Carlin0> cambia scheda di rete , le realtek danno solo problemi
<Igna> Ero connesso con una scheda USB wifi prima e non mi faceva entrare comunque
<Carlin0> e la scheda wifi che ccchip ha ?
<capafresca> buonasera, come mai metto iso di ubuntu14 su una pendreive tramite rufus o yumi ma quando avvio in boot la pendrive non riesco ne ad installare e nemmeno a far partire ubuntu in live'
<capafresca> ?
<fabio_cc> capafresca: di che pc si tratta?
<capafresca> win7 64, ed ho provato le versioni sia ubuntu14 che lubuntu18 entrambe a 64
<Carlin0> la 14 è fuori supporto
<capafresca> avevo conservate sia quella che una iso di xubuntu questa era partita in live solo che essendo che il pc ha uno schermo touch icona del mouse impazziva non riuscivo a fare nulla
<capafresca> come mai questo problema?
<capafresca> ma io entrambe le avevo già provate e funzionavano bene
<capafresca> comunque giorni fa ho scaricato anche lubuntu18 e fa lo stesso problema
<Carlin0> capafresca, ma ti abbiamo chiesto informazioni sul pc e tu ci hai parlato di windows ...
<Carlin0> Carlin0, che cpu ha (modello esatto)? che scheda video (idem)? quanta ram ?
<capafresca> pb onetwo hd750gb 4 di ram win7
<capafresca> intel core quad 2
<Carlin0> modelo ...
<capafresca> pb onetow L5710
<capafresca> onetwo
<capafresca> ripeto entrambe le iso mi funzionavano bene al tempo
<Carlin0> ripeti , ma non dai le info richieste
<capafresca> ho scritto tutto sopra
<capafresca> modello cpu ram
<drew> ciao a tutti
<Guest58939> ho scaricato un file .run...come faccio a installarlo?
<vitodoc> Guest58939: Stai attendo a ciò che installi con file presi in giro per internet, potrebbero contenere codice malevolo. Detto questo, apri il termine, dirigiti nella cartella dove hai salvato il file e scrivi semplicemente ./nomefile.run Accertati che il file abbia i permessi di esecuzione.
<dcarichi> ho installato ubuntu 18.04 LTS devo installare un programma ma non riesce a installare i pacchetti per il comando cmake qualcuno sa dirmi come fare?
<vitodoc> Di che programma stai parlando ?
<Guest58939> Come si installa un programma da un file .run?
<vitodoc> Guest58939: ti ho risposto un oretta fa
<vitodoc> anzi 2 ore fa
<dcarichi> root_v6.14.04.source.tar.gz
<Guest58939> vitodoc: hai ragione non avevo visto il post...cosa intendi con "dirigiti nella cartella dove hai salvato il file" da terminale?
<vitodoc> Guest58939: tagliamo la testa al toro, sposta il file nella home e apri il terminale
<Guest58939> vitodoc: fatto
<vitodoc> adessi scrivi ./nomedelfile.run
<Guest58939> vitodoc: mi da non esistente
<vitodoc> sbagli a scrivere il nome oppure il file non ha i permessi di esecuzione
<vitodoc> rispetta maiuscole e minuscole
<vitodoc> come si chiama il file ?
<dcarichi> daniele@DESKTOP-4MELESV:~/root-build$ sudo apt install cmake
<Guest58939> vitodoc: ho fatto copia incolla da proprietà del file...si tratta di un blog di wordpress
<vitodoc> il nome presenta spazi? se sì, rinomina il file eliminando gli spazi
<vitodoc> se il file non ha i permessi scrivi chmod +x nomedelfile.run
<Guest58939> vitodoc: niente da fare nemmeno rinominandolo
<Guest58939> continua a darmi file inesistente
<vitodoc> come si chiama il file? si trova nella home ?
<Guest58939> vitodoc: è nella homepage...bitnami-w.run
<vitodoc> scrivi chmod +x bitnami-w.run
<vitodoc> poi scrivi
<vitodoc> ./bitnami-w.run
<Guest58939> sempre inesistente
<vitodoc> le cose sono 2, o non si trova nella home utente o il nome è sbagliato
<vitodoc> adesso devo andare
<vitodoc> ciao
<qwertygfhbvn> Oggi ho spento il computer dopo aver installato wine32 su architettura x64. Provando a riaccendere il computer, questo si blocca prima di caricare il desktop. posso accedere alle shell premendo alt f2 ma non so come fixare il problema. secondo voi devo reinstallare tutto il sistema?
<bbanner> ciao a tutti qualcuno di voi riesce a configurare le auricolari/casse Bluetooth?
<bbanner> io onestamente non ci riesco
<bbanner> mi date una mano?
<Mr_Pan> bbanner> che devi fare  ?
<bbanner> vorrei collegare tramite bluetooth auricolari, casse e cellulari
<bbanner> vado su impostazioni>bluetooth parte la ricerca dei dispositivi ma non ne trova nessuno per il pairing
<gigirock> bbanner: che os ? che versione ?
<bbanner> ubuntu 19.10
<gigirock> bbanner:le cuffie sono spente adesso ?
<bbanner> ma è un problema che ho sempre avuto con ubuntu anche negli anni scorsi
<gigirock> bbanner:ma il tuo e' un portatile ?
<bbanner> no
<bbanner> hp pavillion mini 300-0xx
<gigirock> ok allora nella barra hai il simbolo del bt ?
<gigirock> bbanner:linux è un pò timido con bt, devi prima togliere qualsiasi altro pairing fatto in passato
<bbanner> Mr_Pan, ho la voce aiuto
<bbanner> https://imgur.com/a/K8BrUpZ
<Mr_Pan> bbanner> il tuo desktop ha bluetooth      ?  ?
<Mr_Pan> per fargli trovare un dispositivo devi mettere il dispositivo in modalitá pairing...
<Mr_Pan> io uso regolarmente speaker BT senza problemi
<bbanner> Mr_Pan, ovvio ma sono in modalità di pairing
<gigirock> in alto a destra quella specie di b dovrebbe essere il gestore del bt...... bbanner Mr_Pan
<bbanner> e poi un'altra cosa ma questo secondo problema ce l'ho solo io?
<bbanner> https://imgur.com/a/yIKt4gP
<gigirock> ma che de è ?
<Mr_Pan> bbanner> no é un classico
<bbanner> non c'è versione di ubuntu dal 2001 che non mi dia sto problema
<Mr_Pan> dovresti rimuovere apport
<bbanner> ma che problemaè?
<Mr_Pan> bbanner> generico non si capisce
<bbanner> gigirock, ma quale B????
<gigirock> in alto a destra sulla barra l'iconetta piu' verso il centro cosa e' ? bbanner
<bbanner> B di bing
<Mr_Pan> bbanner> la prima icona grigia prima della m rossa cosa e' ?
<bbanner> mi aggiorna in automatico i wallpapers
<bbanner> M è il cloud mega.nz
<bbanner> skype e dropbox
<Mr_Pan> ok
<bbanner> riavvio un secondo il pc
<andrew> buonasera a tutti
<andrew> vorrei chiedervi un info
<gigirock> andrew:non farti problemi fai la tua domanda se qualcuno conosce la risposta risponderà
<andrew> vi chiedo una volta scaricato il file e' possibile copiarlo su pendrive per poi installare il tutto su pc portatie
<gigirock> andrew: se non ho capito male vuoi fare una pendrive per installare ubuntu su un altro computer ?
<andrew> si
<gigirock> ma adesso sei su un pc con ubuntu ?
<bbanner> si
<andrew> come dovrei muovermi essendo la prima volta che installo questo sistema
<bbanner> credo che voi intendevate questo
<bbanner> https://imgur.com/a/t30u62O
<Mr_Pan> bbanner> e non vedi nulla come disponibile ?
<Mr_Pan> dovresti fare la prova al contrario
<Mr_Pan> dal cellulare via BT cerca il pc HP e prova a collegarti
<bbanner> no
<bbanner> dove c'è la scritta "Dispositivi" la ricerca cxontinua senza alcun risultato
<bbanner> Mr_Pan, provo subito
<andrew> una volta scaricato e' possibile installare ubuntu tramite pendrive
<Mr_Pan> andrew> si é possibile
<andrew> come avvio principale tramite pendrive
<Mr_Pan> se il pc dove installi suporta avvio via usb (tipicamente i pc degli ultimi 10-15 anni)
<Mr_Pan> !usb
<ubot-it> Per creare una chiavetta bootabile consultare la pagina wiki https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CreazioneLiveUsb
<andrew> si e' un portatile non recente
<Mr_Pan> per metter ela iso su usb usa etcher
<Mr_Pan> !etcher
<ubot-it> Etcher è una applicazione per creare usb bootabili su win mac e linux https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<Mr_Pan> andrew> leggi i link che ti ho mandato
<andrew> ok
<bbanner> no nulla da fare non lo trova come dispositivo ed ho provato ad inviare una foto dal cell al pc ma proprio non lo trova
<gigirock> andrew:scusa ti ho perso, si scarica la versione lts 1804 fai chiavetta con etcher e poi puoi 'provare' sul pc destinazione senza installare se ti piace e tutto funziona installi definitivamente
<gigirock> bbanner:ctrl alt t , poi dmesg | grep Blu
<andrew> adesso sto scaricando etcher questo
<bbanner> https://pastebin.com/xUVuZNL2
<andrew> praticamente etcher masterizza il file su pendrive ed e' come se avvio un cd
<bbanner> Mr_Pan, gigirock https://pastebin.com/xUVuZNL2
<gigirock> https://github.com/winterheart/broadcom-bt-firmware/blob/master/brcm/BCM43142A0-0a5c-216d.hcd bbanner devi caricare questo
<bbanner> e come lo carico
<bbanner> ?
<gigirock> https://github.com/winterheart/broadcom-bt-firmware leggi le istruzioni qui
<Mr_Pan> gigirock> passa su chat
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<bbanner> Mr_Pan, gigirock grazie sapevo che potevo contare su di voi
<bbanner> grazie ora funziona
<gigirock> bbanner: prego
<Mr_Pan> bbanner> risolto ?
<Mr_Pan> bene
<bbanner> Mr_Pan, certo risolto
<bbanner> anni di tentativi
<bbanner> 9 per essere precisi
<bbanner> dal Ubuntu 11.04
<bbanner> il primo con unity
#ubuntu-it 2020-04-08
<milko> buongiorno :)
<milko> ho un portatile con ubuntu 13.10 e vorrei aggiornarlo. pensavo di scaricare la versione 19 e installarla... è la procedura corretta?
<SmokeFN> Bungiorno a tutti
<SmokeFN> ho un problema con mysql su ubuntu
<SmokeFN> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<SmokeFN> ERROR 2002
<SmokeFN> potete aiutarmi?
<SmokeFN> se eseguo service mysqld status restituisce: Unit mysqld.service could not be found
<ignazio> Buongiorno ho ubuntu 18.04 lts e non riesco a trasferire file da cell a pc
<ignazio> il cell mi dice che sono stati inviati però dentro la cartella scaricati non mi compare nulla
<fradenik> Salve sto avendo problemi ad installare skype e zoom su ubuntu 16.4LTS
<fradenik> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<fradenik> software che proviene da terze parti e può contenere componenti non libere.
<vitodoc> che problemi hai nell'installare skype
<fradenik> quando vado ad installare il pacchetto scaricato mi appare quello di cui sopra idem con zoom
<mattia26> password di accesso dimenticarta come devo fare
<vitodoc> fradenik:  quell'avviso è normale
<vitodoc> installa tranquillo
<fradenik> no non installa se clicco per installare non procede.
<vitodoc> esce scritto solo quello ? "software che proviene da terze parti e può contenere componenti non libere."
<fradenik> ho anche provato poi con GDebi e mi dice architettura errata!
<vitodoc> che sistama usi ?
<vitodoc> sistema
<fradenik> ubuntu 16 04 LTS
<vitodoc> 32 0 64 bit
<fradenik> non so...
<fradenik> non sono una programmatrice putroppo
<vitodoc> controlla nelle informazioni di sistema se hai ubuntu a 32bit oppure a 64bit. Skype è solo 64bit
<Yonda> Buongiorno ragazzi ho un problema serio: avevo shell zsh, e volevo impostare bash.. ho quindi eseguito ```chsh -s /bin/bash``` e successivamente ho riavviato il pc. All'avvio mi è conparso un messaggio di errore ```errore nel caricare /etc/profile```, l'accesso alla rete mi viene bloccato (nel senso che trova la connessione wifi, dice che è conness
<Yonda> o, ma non mi fa accedere al web) e soprattutto, non mi apre il terminale e nemmeno il terminale fisico
<fradenik> dunque non so come fare. se qualcuno ha delle idee mi faccia sapere sto cercando indicazioni ovunque ma non riesco ad uscirne. ho dovuto installare questi programmi su un tablet vecchissimo dove ho windows
<fradenik> e zoom?
<fradenik> anche con zoom lo stesso problema.
<fradenik> Yonda non posso aiutarti non sono un programmatore.
<vitodoc> fradenik: apri il terminale e scrivi
<vitodoc> uname -a
<vitodoc> da li vedi se è a 64 bit o meno
<Yonda> Buongiorno ragazzi ho un problema serio: avevo shell zsh, e volevo impostare bash.. ho quindi eseguito ```chsh -s /bin/bash``` e successivamente ho riavviato il pc. All'avvio mi è conparso un messaggio di errore ```errore nel caricare /etc/profile```, l'accesso alla rete mi viene bloccato (nel senso che trova la connessione wifi, dice che è conness
<Yonda> o, ma non mi fa accedere al web) e soprattutto, non mi apre il terminale e nemmeno il terminale fisico
<fradenik> niente non riesco comunque non ricordo neanche più la password per entrare nel sistema.
<fradenik> quindi un disastro.
<vitodoc> Yonda: inutile che ripeti il problema, io non so aiutarti in questo caso, se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà.
<fradenik> ok scusate
<vitodoc> fradenik: era riferito a Yonda non a te
<fradenik> ah ok
<Yonda> Come al solito venire qui sopra è una perdita di tempo
<Yonda> Bella a tutti
<fradenik> comunque ok avevo chiuso il pc per riuscire a scrivere quello che mi hai detto ma non riesco. credo che ci sia un blocco da qualche parte ma non riesco ad disabilitarlo, niente proverò e userò tablet.
<fradenik> un saluto e grazie
<vitodoc> fradenik: se non ricordi la pass non potrai mai installare niente. devi reimpostare la pass. Per reimpostare la password segui questa guida https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<fradenik> Magari poi ordinerò il cd con aggiornamenti ultima versione di ubuntu ogni volta che faccio aggiornamenti mi si blocca tutto e devo andare dall'assistenza, amo questo sistema ma non sono all'altezza.
<fradenik> Grazie per la password ora provo.
<fradenik> buonagiornata
<vitodoc> ciao
<zavorra> buongiorno a tutti
<zavorra> ho installato ubutnu 18.04 su un ideapad 11s , ma ho un problema con il touchpad che funziona solo quando torna dalla sospensione o se da terminale inserisco il comando "sudo modprobe psmouse" .
<zavorra> come posso fare a rendere il comando permanente? grz
<vitodoc> zavorra: prova ad inserirlo in /etc/modules
<pi____> ciao
<pi____> exit
<f4b1o0> Ciao a tutti sono nuovissimo di Ubunto, sto seguendo la guida passo passo ma mi trovo in una situazione strana. Ho eseguito la chiavetta con il boot e ho effettuato la partizione non allocata sul disco fisso, ma al momento di fare l-installazione o di utilizzare gparted dalla live mi vede solo la partizione diciamo della chiavetta di 16 gb non vede
<f4b1o0>  il PC
<Zazz> ciao all
<Zazz> lo so che non sono sul canale giusto pero avrei bisogno di aiuto per una verifica di una signature
<Zazz> non spingete eh..
<Zazz> :-)
<ZOMB1ELOKO> Buongiorno, io sto cercando di scaricare ubuntu su un hp portatile ma quando metto la chiavetta e avvio facendo tutti i passaggi per fargli leggere la chiavetta, si avvia ma, appena mi da la pagina di avvio di ubuntu mi da un errore
<Francesco458> salve... ho problemi nell'installazione di ubuntu 19.10
<apt-ghetto> Francesco458: Che problemi?
<Francesco458> mi da un errore strano... "ubi-partman failed with exit code 10"
<apt-ghetto> Francesco458: Hai controllato il checksum del ISO (SHA256)?
<Francesco458> come faccio?
<Francesco458> dimmi che nn serve sloggare da ubuntu
<Zazz> come faccio a verificare la firma dal file .sig...sono un newbie.. se clicco su signature mi si apre una pagina web con lettere e numeri casuali..non un file da scaricare e confrontare
<apt-ghetto> Francesco458: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum ma meglio usare SHA256 invece di MD5
<Zazz> vorrei verificare con Gpg
<Francesco458> ok... sloggo ed entro da win 10
<Francesco458> grazie per l'aiuto
<Francesco458> in caso non so che fare se fallisce di nuovo per lo stesso motivp
<Zazz> come faccio a verificare la firma dal file .sig...sono un newbie.. se clicco su signature mi si apre una pagina web con lettere e numeri casuali..non un file da scaricare e confrontare
<apt-ghetto> Zazz: https://www.gnupg.org/gph/en/manual/x135.html
<Zazz> ci l ho letto..ma allora quella pagina che si apre dal link .sig devo copiarla e creare un file
<apt-ghetto> Zazz: Tu hai ricevuto un email?
<Zazz> no ti spiego..ho scaricato tro browser ma non riesco a verificare il file scaricato
<Zazz> tor browser
<apt-ghetto> E perché non lo dici subito?
<Zazz> ...
<apt-ghetto> Zazz: https://support.torproject.org/it/tbb/how-to-verify-signature/
<Zazz> e' proprio da li che parto..scarico la chiave pubblica ok...creo il file portachiavi ok...ma all'ultimo comando non funziona...aspe se posso lo posto..
<apt-ghetto> !paste | Zazz
<ubot-it> Zazz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina.
<Sem93> Buonasera ho un problema con una chiavetta wif tplink ho scritto un post qualcuno di voi potrebbe aiutarmi?
<Zazz> asp
<Zazz> gpgv --keyring ./tor.keyring ~/Scaricati/tor-browser-linux64-9.0.8_it.tar.xz
<Zazz> gpgv: [don't know]: invalid packet (ctb=3a)
<Zazz> gpgv: nessuna firma trovata
<Zazz> gpgv --keyring ./tor.keyring ~/Scaricati/tor-browser-linux64-9.0.8_it.tar.xz
<apt-ghetto> Zazz: ls -l ~/Scaricati/tor-browser-linux64-9.0.8_it.tar.xz.asc
<Zazz> scusate mi è partito il dito con paste
<Zazz> non c 'è il .asc
<apt-ghetto> Scaricalo https://dist.torproject.org/torbrowser/9.0.8/tor-browser-linux64-9.0.8_it.tar.xz.asc
<Zazz> ma lo devo scaricare a parte o fa parte dell'archivio
<Zazz> ecco..hai individuato il problem..
<Zazz> nel senso quella pagina con la firma che si apre la devo salvare in un file di testo rinominandolo?
<Zazz> non me lo da come un file scaricabile
<apt-ghetto> Devi scaricare il contento del sito nel file ~/Scaricati/tor-browser-linux64-9.0.8_it.tar.xz.asc
<apt-ghetto> Puoi usare un editor normale e copia/incolla, poi salvare
<Zazz> aaa...ecco l'arcano...quindi provo a creare un file di testo con quel contenuto e poi faccio la procedura di verifica..
<apt-ghetto> Quando il file esiste: gpgv --keyring ./tor.keyring
<apt-ghetto>        ~/Scaricati/tor-browser-linux64-9.0.8_it.tar.xz{.asc}
<Zazz> si si..quello l avevo visto infatti
<Zazz> provo..realtime
<Zazz> niente da fare
<MarioScu> Buona Sera ho bisogno di aiuto
<MarioScu> Posso?
<Zazz> gpgv --keyring ./tor.keyring ~/Scaricati/tor-browser-linux64-9.0.8_it.tar.xz{.asc,}
<Zazz> gpgv: non sono stati trovati dati OpenPGP validi.
<Zazz> gpgv: non è possibile verificare la firma.
<Zazz> Ricordare che il file di firma (.sig or .asc) deve
<Zazz> essere il primo file indicato sulla riga di comando.
<Zazz>  gpgv --keyring ./tor.keyring ~/Scaricati/tor-browser-linux64-9.0.8_it.tar.xz{.asc,}
<Zazz> gpgv: non sono stati trovati dati OpenPGP validi.
<groudon_> che cosa è plymouth-quit-wait service? bisogno di questo?
<ignazio> Buonasera ragazzi, ho problemi col bluetooth.Praticamente si connette al telefono però quando passo un file dal cell al pc a trasferimento completato nella cartella scaricati non mi compare nulla.Sapete quale sia il problema?Grazie (Ho ubuntu 18.04 LTS)
<N> I love macOS
<Guest26917> Also I love Windows
<Guest26917> I don't love linux
<Guest26917> Yesss
<Zazz> non avevo chiaro lo strumento della chat "paste"...scusate
<MarioScu> Buona sera, posso chiedere aiuto circa Ubuntu a qualcuno ora libero?
<Zazz> vai Mario
<MarioScu> Grazie ZAZZ!
<MarioScu> si trata di questo :
<MarioScu> ho provato ad installare ubuntu vers.18
<MarioScu> tutto ok
<MarioScu> ma quando mi chiede a completamento installazione
<MarioScu> nick e password
<MarioScu> come dice di usare poer entrambi la parola ubuntu
<MarioScu> non li accetta.
<MarioScu> non c'è verso per finire la installazione
<MarioScu> mi sono saputo spiegare? grazie
<MarioScu> mi hai letto zazzi?
<MarioScu> Buona Sera chi mi può aiutare per Ubuntu?
<MarioScu> chi mi può aiutare per la installazione di ubuntu?
<MarioScu> qualcuno libero? che mi può aiutare?
<dodox> buonasera spero possiate aiutarmi
<dodox> ci siete???
<fede_caldo> ciao a tutti qualcuno mi può aiutare ad istallare zsnes su raspberryPI?
<fede_caldo> va bene anche un altro emulatore se ne conoscete purchè girino le rom snes
<fede_caldo> grazie
<uksuk> Salve a tutti qualcuno mi sa dire in che cartella si trovano i file che lanciano i programmi
<vitodoc> uksuk:  vedi qui https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Filesystem
<fede_caldo> grazie ma istallero zsnes sul mio win
<uksuk> Grazie vitodoc è quello che cercavo, ma non capisco perche mi dice che sono librerie condivise e in piu non riesco ad aviarli /usr/bin
<vitodoc> se cerchi i "lanciatori" come li chiamo io, li trovi in /usr/share/applications
<uksuk> si esatto ma non ci sono tutti, pratticamente sto cercando il percorso programma da inserire nel file di autostart. sto vedendo questo https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/AvvioAutomatico#head-ec9447e8d03f6f517b88e6d3e11c9afcfe0c5e60
<vitodoc> che programma vuoi inserire in autostart
<uksuk> xfce4-panel e nm-applet
<uksuk> ho il wm jwm sto provando a configurare il tutto senza gnomed o lxde
<vitodoc> devrebbero esistere in quella dir, cerca bene magari inzia con org.........desktop
<vitodoc> ma sei in vm ?
<uksuk> vm? Cio è?
<vitodoc> macchina virtuale
<uksuk> no è il mio OS principale
<uksuk> ubuntu lts
<uksuk> ce in /usr/bin/xfce4-panel ma su proprieta mi dice che è una libreria condivisa
<uksuk> se da terminale do witch xfce4-panel mi da il percorso /usr/bin ma ripeto mi dice che è una libreria
<vitodoc> uksuk: non uso xfce, quindi non so come altro aiutarti. Aspetta qualcun'altro che potrà consigliarti meglio. ;)
<uksuk> esempio anche con nm-applet do da terminale which nm-applet e mi da il percorso /usr/bin/nm-applet ma su proprietà mi dice che + una libreria
<uksuk> vitodoc grazie cmq per l'aiuto
<azazell> qualcuno sa dov'è finito l'Xorg.log nell'ultima focal 20.04?
<Carlin0> focal non è ancora stata rilasciata
<azazell> si, intendo la beta
<Carlin0> !beta | azazell
<ubot-it> azazell: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<azazell> un idiotico messaggio automatico.. just noise
<Carlin0> non diamo supporto a versione alpha/beta qui
<azazell> trovato in ~/.local/share/xorg
<azazell> ma che centra lo stato della release? L'unica cosa che conta è se sai qual'è la risposta
<Carlin0> centra
#ubuntu-it 2020-04-09
<Carlo> Sera a tutti spero che qualcuno mi possa aiutare
<Guest20430> Ho installato Ubuntu ma sfortunatamente non l’ho unito a Windows ma sulla schermata di installazione ho cliccato la spunta su altro e proseguito e installato , però purtroppo dovrei tornare a Windows come faccio ?
<Guest20430> Mi potete aiutare ?
<biggin> buongiorno
<biggin> mi spiegate come posso installare ubuntu 19
<Kiwi78> Ciao a tutti, premetto che sono nuovissimo del mondo Linux Ubuntu.....ho appena provato su un vecchio PC ad installare la versione Ubuntu 32 bit...
<Kiwi78> E naturalmente mi sono incartato..
<Carlin0> non c'è più ubuntu a 32 bit
<Kiwi78> Arrivo a finire l'installazione....poi quando faccio il riavvio mi chiede login e password...ma poi oltre a quello non riesco ad andare..... c'è qualche buon anima disponibile ad aiutarmi???
<Carlin0> ci sono solo le derivate fino alla 18.04
<Carlin0> fatto ...
<Kiwi78> Ne ho trovata una versione su turbolab.it
<Carlin0> Kiwi78, che cpu ha il pc ? quanta ram ? che scheda vide ? che versione di ubuntu stai installando ?
<Mr_Pan> !guideacaso | Kiwi78
<ubot-it> Kiwi78: Seguire delle guide trovate a casaccio nel web non è un bene per l'integrità di un sistema operativo Ubuntu/Linux , segui solo le guide del wiki ufficiale , inoltre quando dai il comando "sudo apt-add-repository" stai aggiungendo sorgenti software NON ufficiali al tuo sistema operativo , sorgenti che potrebbero dare seri problemi.
<Kiwi78> Ho provato a scaricare file ISO derivate dal sito ufficiale di ubuntu.it ma mi dava pagina non trovata
<Carlin0> Kiwi78, se non dai le info richieste stiamo solo perdendo tempo
<Kiwi78> Il vecchio PC ha 60 GB di Hdd e 1.70 GHz di processore e la RAM mi pare sia 2 GB
<Carlin0> serve sapere modelo esatto del processore e quanta ram
<Kiwi78> Se vado nel BIOS leggo Processor type: Intel R Pentium R M Speed 1733mhz
<Kiwi78> System memory size 1536
<Carlin0> Kiwi78, puoi provare lubuntu 18.04
<Carlin0> !derivate
<ubot-it> http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate - https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<Kiwi78> Ma quando clicco download mi da pagina non trovata
<Carlin0> Kiwi78, se scarichi quello che ti dico io no
<Carlin0> segui il link per scaricare le derivate , poi vai su lubuntu e infine scegli la versione 18.04
<Kiwi78> Grazie, Adesso sono riuscito a scaricare il file ISO riprovo a fare tutta l'installazione gentilissimo...
<Carlin0> Kiwi78, ma non aspettarti grandi cose
<Carlin0> il pc è vecchio e tale resta
<Carlin0> Kiwi78, problemi di connessione ?
<mag1> buongiorno, sono 3 giorni che cerco di istallare Ubantu sul mio vecchio IMAC del 2006 senza riuscirci, mi potete aiutare?
<Gian78> Buongiorno
<mag1> buongiorno Gian
<Gian78> qualcuno conosce i portatili samsung
<Gian78> ho installato ubuntu su portatile hp e su un deskop e funzioano bene
<Gian78> ma su samsung è qualcosa di orribile
<Gian78> adesso sto provando a installare ubuntu tramite live usb con l installazione minima
<Gian78> sono falitte tutte le altre
<gigirock> Gian78:samsung cosa ? notebook ?
<Gian78> sf510
<Gian78> ho installato la versione minima di ubuntu
<Gian78> l ho riavviato
<Gian78> sembrava che andava tutto bene
<Gian78> adesso è bloccato sulla schermata nera con ultima scritta
<Carlin0> che cpu ha ? che scheda video ? quanta ram ?
<mag1> qualcuno mi può aiutare ad istallare ubantu sul mio vecchio IMAC del 2006?
<Gian78> (1 of 2) a start job is running for wait unitl snapd is fully seeded (3min 21s/ no limit)
<Carlin0> mag1, ancche per te fornisci dettagli : cpu scheda vide e ram
<Gian78> è fermo da mezzora
<Carlin0> Gian78,  che cpu ha ? che scheda video ? quanta ram ?
<Gian78> devo vedere il bios per i dettagli
<Gian78> la ram 4 giga
<Gian78> adesso voglio capire se bloccato e spengo e riavvio al bios
<mag1> Ram 4 gb, grafica ATI Radeon x1600 wtvuv OS X LION 10.7.5
<Carlin0> Gian78, probabilmente hai installato una versione trppo pesante per quel hardware
<mag1> DICI A ME?
<Carlin0> mag1, che modello di cpu ?
<mag1> non so cosa sia il cpu, mi dici qualcosa di più?
<Gian78> Processore: Intel Core i3 370M, Intel Core i3 380M, Intel Core i5 460M
<Gian78> Scheda grafica: Intel Graphics Media Accelerator (GMA) 4500MHD, NVIDIA GeForce 310M
<Carlin0> il processore
<Gian78> preso da internet
<mag1> intel core 2 duo
<Carlin0> preso da internet ???
<Mr_Pan> Gian78> io avevo SF310 fratellino minore del tuo ho smadonnato per mettere su ubuntu ... hanno problemi con la gestione dell'alimentazione
<Gian78> appena vado sul bios
<Gian78> sarò piu preciso
<Gian78> mr pan il mio non gli piace ubuntu
<mag1> Carlin0 possiamo sentirci al telefono?
<Gian78> deve avere un partizione nascosta che cmq ho formattato hdd dal live
<Gian78> cmq sta andando avanti con installazione non è morto e solo lentissimo
<Carlin0> mag1, il supporto si svolge in chat , dicci il modelo di processore che di core duo ce ne sono una decina
<Carlin0> Gian78, questo è il preludio di come poi funzionerà
<Carlin0> Gian78, probabilmente hai installato una versione trppo pesante per quel hardware
<mag1> 2,16 Ghz  667 MHz
<Gian78> blk update request 1/0 error, dev sda, sector 6496552 op 0x0 (read) flags 0x0 plys-seg 1 prio class 0
<Gian78> ho installato la minima
<Carlin0> Gian78, errore I/= = disco andato a escort (nel 99% dei casi)
<Mr_Pan> a me sembra un errore dovuto al disco che ti sta salutando ...
<mag1> clache L2 4MB
<Gian78> ho portatile hp molto piu vecchio e il desktop anche quello vecchio 2009 e funzionano
<Carlin0> che centra ?
<Gian78> hdd andato
<Mr_Pan> Gian78> e che vuol dire?
<Gian78> che questo portatile è piu perfomante
<Gian78> aveva su windows 10
<Mr_Pan> Gian78> é il disco fisso ....
<Gian78> ok
<Mr_Pan> quello che hai mandato tu é un errore dovuto al disco fisso che al 99% si sta rompendo ...
<Gian78> devo vedere su ebay ce ne sono a buon prezzo
<Mr_Pan> Gian78> si ma prendi un ssd
<Mr_Pan> con 40 euro prendi 256  GB ...
<Gian78> devo vedere se compatibile con attacco del portatile
<Mr_Pan> se ricordo bene quel portatile ha un adattatore giá montato
<Mr_Pan> Gian78> ovviamente lo devi prendere SATA niente m.2 o nvme
<Gian78> hd lho appena smontato è hm m500mbb
<Gian78> ho trovato un vecchio hdd in cantina ma ha lattacco diverso
<Gian78> Hard Disk HD HDD 320GB 500GB 1TB 2.5'' Sata III per Pc Computer Notebook Ps3 a 15€ puo andare bene?
<Gian78> 500 gb a 22€
<Mr_Pan> Gian78> visto che lo cambi prenditi un ssd
<Gian78> lo riconosce il bios? questo sf510 lo voglio dare a mio figlio per la scuola però fino adesso mi ha solo crato problemi
<Gian78> Crucial BX500 CT240BX500SSD1 SSD Interno, 240 GB, 3D NAND, SATA, 2.5 Pollici, Standard Packaging
<Gian78> 39€
<Arik> buonasera
<Arik> capita anche a voi che, appena parte qualche download (o durante) o a volte a caso, parte il disco e si blocca tutto (anche il mouse) e bisogna aspettare che il disco smetta di frullare?
<Arik> ringrazio in anticipo
<vitodoc> No
<vitodoc> Probabilmente hai il disco danneggiato
<vitodoc> così su 2 piedi
<Arik> ah... dimenticavo... me lo faceva con linux Mint debian long term (con disco standard) e ora con ubuntu long term 18
<Arik> ciao, vitodoc
<Arik> grazie per la risposta
<Arik> ora ho uh ssd nuovo di zecca
<Arik> e da poco ho installato ubuntu 18 lts
<Arik> il disco precedente ha lavorato pochissimo
<vitodoc> ta lo fa anche con ssd ?
<Arik> ma avevo cmq questo problema
<Arik> e si
<Arik> sia con hd standard sia con ssd
<Arik> solo che con ssd devo aspettare di meno perchè è più veloce
<vitodoc> per disco intendi hd non cd\dvd vero ?
<Arik> prima dovevo aspettare 5/6 minuti
<Arik> disco hd
<Arik> di sistema
<vitodoc> quanta ram hai ?
<Arik> 1 mb
<Arik> 1 gb
<Arik> è un vecchio netbook samsung n150
<vitodoc> credo proprio che intendessi dire 1gb
<vitodoc> Il blocco che noti è colpa della poca ram a disposizione
<vitodoc> si satura e inizia a lavorare di swap
<Arik> l'uso con questo ssd è migliorato tantissimo... molto veloce
<Arik> ma è rimasta sta seccatura
<vitodoc> Ti consiglio una distro più leggera tipo Lubunutu o Xubuntu anche se 1gb è poco anche in quel caso.
<Arik> ah ok
<vitodoc> 1gb di ram si satura facilmente
<Arik> allora non si può fare nulla se non cercare una distro moooolto light
<vitodoc> una cosa sensata sarebbe aumentare la ram, almeno 2gb in totale
<Arik> ma lavora di swap "tutt'insieme"? non può graduare l'uso dello swap?
<Arik> mi blocca per 20 secondi e poi riprende
<Arik> non so se le fanno le ram da 2gb per wuesto netbook
<Arik> questo*
<Arik> devo provare a fare una ricerca
<Arik> all'epoca passai da 500 mb ad 1gb
<vitodoc> qualsiasi sia il valore di swap andrà comunque lento, quindi o ti accontenti, o aumenti la ram, o cambi pc.
<Arik> ok
<Arik> grazie per l'aiuto
<Arik> graZIE
<vitodoc> di nulla
<Arik> avevo sbagliato... ho già 2Gb di ram    :(   :(
<Arik> 1,9GiB
<Arik> 1 DDR2 667 SODIMM CL5 da 2gb
<Arik> a sto punto... cambia qualcosa?
<Carlin0> e che cpu hai Arik ?
<Arik> atom
<Arik> è un vecchio netbook samsung N150
<Arik> ci faccio di tutto... è il mio muletto preferito
<Arik> ed ora con l'SSD è anche veloce
<Carlin0> è cmq hardware vecchio e abbastanza obsoleto
<Arik> ma va benissimo ... ha solo sto difetto... che ogni tanto si mette a frullare l'SSD (prima l'HD)
<Arik> ssd nuovissimo
<Arik> se la causa fosse l'hardware obsoleto, sarebbe lento sempre
<Arik> ma normlmente è una scheggia
<Arik> non credo sia colpèa
<Arik> non cred sia colpa dell'SSD, perchè lo faceva anche con hd stanbdard
<Arik> poi ... linux ha sempre supportato egregiamente anche l'hardware obsoleto
<Carlin0> questa è un afavola ...
<Mr_Pan> Arik io ho un netbook 2 GB ecc ecc .-...
<Mr_Pan> lo tengo chiuso nel cassetto da 2 anni ...
<Mr_Pan> altro che scheggia
<Arik> punti di vista...
<Arik> il mio muletto mi ha salvato parecchie volte... prima ci metteva una vita ad accendersi e spegnersi... ora una ventina di secondi per accendersi e 3/4 secondi per spegnersi... ovviamente non lo uso per giocare
<Arik> sono soddisfatto
<Arik> uso più questo che il computer nuovo
<Carlin0> contento tu contenti tutti
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Arik> infine... capire dove risiede il problema per me è importante per imparare qualcosa in più di linux...
<Arik> ora provo sull'altra chat
<Arik> grazie per il supporto
<Arik>  /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Arik> e no... non è una chat x supporto....
<Carlin0> Arik, dici che va tutto bene quindi se vuoi chiacchierar esi fa di la
<Arik> ma nbon ho risolto il mio problema
<Arik> non*
<Carlin0> che problema ?
<Arik> che l'SSD frulla
<Arik> come frullava l'HD
<Arik> linux mint debian LTS --->   HD standard
<Carlin0> l'SSD frulla è problema hardware non ubuntu
<Mr_Pan> Arik> fa swap.... 2 gb di ram non ce la fai ... quindi swappa sul disco
<Arik> Ubuntu 18.04 LTS --->  SSD
<Mr_Pan> che poi SSD frulla ... non cè'niente in moviemnto
<Carlin0> se poi usi debian o mint sei ancora più off topic
<Arik> con comando free mi da 2 Gb di swap
<Arik> ora uso Ubuntu 18.04 LTS
<Carlin0> non poui credere di resuscitare un PC solo cambiando un HD con SSD
<Arik> non credo di essere off topic
<Carlin0> hai hardware vecchio : cpu scarsa e poca ram
<Carlin0> ecco perchè frulla
<Arik> aumentare lo swap?
<Arik> vabbè... ok come non detto.... grazie e buona seratata a tutti
<Carlin0> quando swappa il sistema rallenta
<Arik> e si
<Arik> grazie
<Guest20559> buongiorno ho scaricato ubunto su pen drive e poi fatta l'installazione su computer ma quando faccio riavvio se tolgo la pen drive mi dice che non trove una booter device
<max540> salve...
<vitodoc> max540: se continui ad entrare e uscire tra un canale e l'altra sarà difficile aiutarti
<max540> scusa non sono pratico
<max540> hai lletto cosa avevo scitto?
<max540> scritto?
<vitodoc> Scatica Lubuntu in quanto il pc è vecchio
<max540> direttamente dal sito?
<vitodoc> certo
<vitodoc> probabilmente dovrai scaricare il 32bit
<max540> poi una volta scaricato lo avvio?
<vitodoc> devi montare la iso su chiavetta usb o dvd
<vitodoc> !installazione
<ubot-it> Guida per l'installazione di Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<max540> ecco...è qui il problema...ho seguito già la procedura per ubunto inserendo il file .iso sulla chiavetta più il motore per l'avvio...ma dal bios non mi da la possibilità di leggere la usb e quindi di procedere all'installazione
<vitodoc> se il bios non ti da la possibilità di avviare da usb devi masterizzarlo su un dvd
<vitodoc> ovviamente dovrai masterizzare il file iso come immagine e non come dati
<max540> certamente sempre .iso...
<max540> va bene anche un cd ovviamente?
<vitodoc> No non entra in un cd perché la iso è oltre 1 gb
<max540> ahh...ecco!...allora grazie mille per il momento...domani ci provo a seguire il tuo consiglio!...sei stato gentilissimo!
<vitodoc> scarica la 18.04 lts
<vitodoc> di nulla
<max540> ok grazie
<max540> buona serata
<davide1432> buonasera. chiedo un aiuto. ho installato da poco ubuntu su pc portatile hp (aveva win 10). il mouse mi da problemi, va a scatti (o non va per niente o dopo mezz'ora riprende ad andare). provato su un altro vecchio pc con chrome os e va perfettamente. come posso fare? è un mouse trust a filo con led come sensore al posto della rotella
<vitodoc> Sicuro al 100% che il mouse non abbia problemi ? Hai aggiornato il sistema dopo averlo installato ?
<davide1432> che vada sono sicurissimo. come faccio ad aggiornarlo?
<vitodoc> apri il terminale e scrivi:
<vitodoc> sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<vitodoc> inserisci la pass (anche se non la vedi ) e dai invio
<davide1432> fatto ma mi da una scritta alla fine che non capisco. come posso fare copia/incolla? trascriverla è lunga
<vitodoc> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina.
<davide1432> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ngJXmfKXXf/plain/
<vitodoc> davide1432: probavilmente il link è sbagliato, riprova
<davide1432> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ngJXmfKXXf/plain/
<vitodoc> è sempre lo stesso, non si apre
<davide1432> non saprei. faccio copia incolla del link
<vitodoc> ok l'ho aperto
<vitodoc> hai aggiunto dei repo esterni
<davide1432> devo aver fatto qualche pasticcio. sono a livello super base. quello che sto facendo è seguendo tutorial e pagine internet
<davide1432> non ho neanche idea di cosa abbia potuto fare
<vitodoc> devi sempre seguire le guide ufficiali
<davide1432> e come posso fare per risolvere ora?
<vitodoc> scrivi: sudo rm -v /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*  && sudo apt update   (fai copia incolla dei comandi che ti scrivo)
<davide1432> fatto
<vitodoc> ti ha dato errori ?
<davide1432> 12 pacchetti possono essere aggiornati: eseguire "apt list --upgradable" per vederli.
<davide1432> ti ho trascritto solo l'ultima riga
<vitodoc> sudo apt -y upgrade
<davide1432> fatto. sembrerebbe tutto ok finora
<vitodoc> Non so adesso cosa abbia aggiornato, riavvia sperando che il problema si sia risolto, caso contrario chiedi di nuovo qui.
<davide1432> ok. grazie
<Elbit0r> _
<Piedruz> Salve, possiedo un Acer Aspire e1-521, parecchio lento... Ho provato a metterci xubuntu e lubuntu, ma entrambe le grafiche non mi convincono
<Piedruz> Quale distro mi consigliate?
<davide1432> vito sei ancora disponibile?
<davide1432> oppure se qualcuno mi può aiutare con un problema di mouse (vitodoc mi stava aiutando prima ma c'era stato un intoppo)
<lila> sudo apt install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<davide1432> si è bloccato al 24% ed è apparsa una finestra bianca con titolo rosso "Configurazione in corso di ttf-mscorefonts-installer"
<davide1432> aspetto?
<sardonico> si, deve scaricare i font microsoft, ogni tanto da problemi
<davide1432> ok. aspetto. mi sembrava strano ci mettesse cosi tanto. è ancora tutto fermo li cosi come ho descritto (24% e scritta in rosso)
<davide1432> non si sblocca da li. sempre normale?
<sardonico> interrompi
<davide1432> fatto
<sardonico> sudo apt -f install
<davide1432> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SgkQgKbRSX/plain/
<davide1432> è uscito questo
<sardonico> apt è in blocco perché c'è un altro gestore dei pacchetti in esecuzione
<davide1432> cosa posso fare?
<sardonico> guarda se c'è Aggiornamenti Software in esecuzione
<davide1432> non averne a male. sono appena arrivato e mi muovo come sulle uova. come si fa?
<sardonico> clicca in basso a sinistra e poi cerca nell'elenco dei programmi Aggiornamento Software
<davide1432> attesa della chiusura di apt
<davide1432> fermo?
<sardonico> si
<davide1432> è uscita una schermata "non è possibile installare tutti gli aggiornamenti" (come titolo). poi sotto ho 2 opzioni "esegui avanzamento parziale" o "continua"
<sardonico> continua allora, sta installando gli aggiornamenti
<davide1432> titolo "l'indice del software è rovinato"
<davide1432> se vuoi trascrivo il resto
<davide1432> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SgkQgKbRSX/plain/
<sardonico> questo è sempre l'output di prima
<davide1432> sorry
<davide1432> Impossibile installare o rimuovere alcun software. Utilizzare il gestore dei pacchetti «Synaptic» o eseguire «sudo apt-get install -f» in un terminale per correggere innanzitutto questo problema.
<sardonico> ok, allora chiudi la finestra del programma di aggiornamento software e nel terminale scrivi
<sardonico> sudo apt update
<sardonico> sudo apt install -f
<davide1432> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SPXWcWXS6w/plain/
<sardonico> hai sempre la finestra di aggiornamento del software aperta
<davide1432> no. ho fatto "chiusura forzata"
<davide1432> era l'unica possibilità per chiudere
<sardonico> c'è qualcosa che blocca l'aggiornamento, che si può fare con un programma per volta
<davide1432> non ne ho proprio idea
<davide1432> posso provare a riavviare.
<davide1432> non so
<sardonico> ok, prova così
<davide1432> eccomi sardonico
<davide1432> riavviato
<sardonico> avvia Aggiornamenti Software
<davide1432> mi sono accorto ora che c'e' un simbolo in alto a destra dello schermo (cerchio rosso con linea bianca) che dice "si è verificato un errore... ecc ecc"
<davide1432> potrebbe essere quello il problema?
<sardonico> è quello che devi chiudere se vuoi prosegure ad aggiornare col terminale
<sardonico> cosa dice?
<davide1432> è lungo da trascrivere . comunque dice di fare "apt-get"
<sardonico> ok, chiudi quella finestra
<davide1432> lo faccio?
<sardonico> e apri il terminale
<sardonico> si, dai
<sardonico> apt-get update
<sardonico> apt-get -f install
<sardonico> apt-get upgrade
<davide1432> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gXJX3B8R3Q/
<sardonico> scusa
<sardonico> sudo apt update
<sardonico> sudo apt install -f
<sardonico> sudo apt upgrade
<davide1432> mi sono fermato al apt install. è uscito questo
<davide1432> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9wjM9jyMDv/
<sardonico> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<davide1432> ci sono
<sardonico> sudo apt upgrade
<davide1432> continuare (s) immagino
<sardonico> si
<davide1432> pagina azzurro chiaro con titolo rosso "Configurazione in corso di ttf-mscorefonts-installer"
<davide1432> progressione ferma al 17%
<davide1432> io aspetto
<sardonico> ok
<Carlin0> davide1432, non è che per caso ti chiede di accettare la licenza
<davide1432> intanto ti trascrivo quello che c'e' scritto cliccando sul cerchio rosso con linea bianca - si è verificato un errore. per ulteriori informazioni sull'errore avviare il gestore pacchetti tramite il menu richiamabile con un clik del tasto destro del mouse, oppure dare il comando apt-get da terminale. il messaggio di errore è :errore: BrokenCount >0
<davide1432> di solito questo significa che i pacchetti installati presentanto delle dipendenze irrisolte
<davide1432> Carlin0 alla fine della schermata azzurra c'e' un <ok>
<davide1432> ma non riesco a cliccarlo in nessun modo
<davide1432> e anche dando invo non fa nulla
<davide1432> altro non mi permette di fare
<Carlin0> spostati col tasto tab sul ok e dai invio
<davide1432> dio salvi la regina. hai ragione
<davide1432> bon. fatto. ora?
<Carlin0> dovrebbe finire l'installazione
<davide1432> si si gia fatta
<Carlin0> la menata sta tutta nel fatto che quel pacchetto è sotto licenza microsoft
<davide1432> ora è sparito anche il simbolo rosso con linea bianca
<davide1432> comunque il problema iniziale (per il quale avevo cominciato a scrivere) rimane. il mouse non va
<davide1432> dovrei fare altro?
<Carlin0> su questo non saprei aiutarti mi spiace
<davide1432> ok. grazie lo stesso
<davide1432> sardonico?
<Carlin0> sembra più un problema hardware però....
<sardonico> quale problema? sono arrivato dopo
<Carlin0> buonanotte io vado
<sardonico> hai un fisso o un portatile?
<sardonico> notet Carlin0
<sardonico> buonanotte Carlin0
<davide1432> notte carlin0
<dante__> Notte
<davide1432> portatile
<davide1432> hp
<davide1432> c'era win 10
<davide1432> il mouse andava bene
<sardonico> è il touchpad o un mouse esterno?
<davide1432> ed ho un vecchio portatile con chrome os e anche li va
<davide1432> solo qui non va e non capisco perchè
<davide1432> o meglio....lo prende ogni tanto
<davide1432> ma non c'e' una logica. a volte si a volte no
<davide1432> e' un mouse a filo con un led al posto della rotella
<davide1432> marca trust
<sardonico> cambia porta
<sardonico> che si ail cavo difettoso?
<davide1432> le ho provate tutte
<sardonico> il touchpad funziona?
<sardonico> hai un altro mouse da provare?
<davide1432> le chiavi usb vanno su tutte le porte
<davide1432> mentre il mouse su nessuna
<davide1432> quindi le porte funzionano
<Elbit0r> _
<sardonico> prova un altro mouse
<mandarell> Ciao a tutti, buonanotte
<davide1432> purtroppo non ce l'ho. dovrei provare a farmelo prestare ma qui siamo tutti in quarantena. ho scritto perché andando bene questo mouse su altri pc pensavo fosse problema di driver o cose simili
<mandarell> Sono una maestra, ho disinstallato Windows e installato Ubuntu. Avevo prima fatto delle ricerche ed avevo trovato compatibilità con i programmi di cui ho bisogno per la didattica a distanza. Purtroppo, in realtà, pur essendo presente nell'Ubuntu Software, il software (Open Board)che uso per le spiegazioni si installa ma non si avvia. E non riesco a
<mandarell> d installare nemmeno l'alternativa, Sankorè, perchè non è presente in Ubuntu Software. Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<dante__> Salve provi con scaricare il sftware direttamente dal sito del produttore in formato .deb se c'è ed installarlo tramite terminale
<sardonico> https://openboard.ch/download.it.html
<sardonico> voce a destra
<mandarell> ok, ho provato da installatore pacchetti e non funzionava
<mandarell> provo da terminale
<sardonico> quella versione è compatibile con ubuntu 16.04
<sardonico> l'alternativa è installarlo via flatpak
<mandarell> io ho ubuntu 19.04
<davide1432> scusa sandorico un'ultima domanda poi ti lascio in pace. tutto quel pacchetto microsoft scaricato, a cosa servono su ubuntu?
<sardonico> sono i font di microsoft (arial, times new roman, verdana etc)
<sardonico> mandarell: puoi provare in questo modo
<sardonico> installa il supporto per flatpak
<sardonico> https://flatpak.org/setup/Ubuntu/
<davide1432> aaaaaa. ok. grazie per la disponibilità. buona notte a tutti
<sardonico> e poi installare OpenBoard da qui:
<sardonico> https://flathub.org/apps/details/ch.openboard.OpenBoard
<mandarell> lo installa nemmeno da terminale ------ dpkg: errore: impossibile accedere all'archivio "OpenBoard-1.3.6.deb": File o directory non esistente
<sardonico> prova col flatpak
<sardonico> comunque il pacchetto per ubuntu 16.04 non installa perché sono richiesti dei pacchetti che nella 19.04 non ci sono
<mandarell> e invece questa versione dovrebbe andar bene?
<sardonico> si, il flatpak contiene tutte le dipendenze ed è fatto apposta per risolvere questi problemi
<sardonico> devi seguire i due passi che ti ho inviato
<mandarell> installo flatpack, non lo avevo, grazie
<sardonico> prova e fammi sapere
<sardonico> aspetto online che sia tutto ok prima di staccare
<mandarell> ho installato flackpack, scaricato il file, quando ci clicco su si avvia l'ubuntu software center che richiede il riavvio per applicare i plugins
<mandarell> senza che stia in attesa per vedere se funziona, devo installarlo da terminale o dal ubuntu software?
<sardonico> si, devi riavviare
<mandarell> non uso ubuntu da una decina d'anni e sono tragicamente ignorante
<mandarell> ok, riavvio
<sardonico> ti aspetto
<mandarell> grazie davvero
<Chicco> Buonasera qualcuno per supporto?
<Chicco> Provo a chiedere lo stesso, vorrei sapere come installare i driver della scheda video, visto che mi trovo con risoluzione 1080x1024 e lo schermo sfarfalla quando scrollo una pagina internet
#ubuntu-it 2020-04-10
<fede_caldo> salve a tutti
<Carlin0> !ciao | fede_caldo
<ubot-it> fede_caldo: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<killer-bee> ciao
<fede_caldo> ho un problema non risco ad aggiornare arduino.ide su raspbian del mio raspberryPI 3+
<fede_caldo> ho già dato i classici comandi update e dopo upgrade
<Carlin0> fede_caldo, non diamo supporto a software non proveniente dai repo ufficiali
<fede_caldo> carlino sai come posso trovare tovare supporto
<fede_caldo> ?
<fede_caldo> per il mio problema?
<Carlin0> prova  a chiedere in chat ...
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Carlin0> fede_caldo, ho detto una scicchezza , arduino è nei repo ufficiali..
<Carlin0> sciocchezza*
<fede_caldo> mi puoi dire se meto questo comando aggiorna direttamente arduino?
<Carlin0> fede_caldo, che versione di ubuntu usi ?
<fede_caldo> sudo arduino.ide upgrade
<fede_caldo> debian per raspberryPI
<Carlin0> quindi non è ubuntu ....
<fede_caldo> e no ma fa sempre parte delle distr linux ufficiali
<Carlin0> ma qui solo supprto a ubuntu
<fede_caldo> lo sò che qua nn è il caso di chiedere ma ho provato
<fede_caldo> magari qualc'uno mi rispondeva in ptv
<killer-bee> fede_caldo, ma il problema e' che quando lanci il comando non fa nulla? o ti da errore?
<fede_caldo> garzie dell'aiuto continuo la mia ricerca on line
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest20559> buongiorno ho scaricato ubunto su pen drive e poi fatta l'installazione su computer ma quando faccio riavvio se tolgo la pen drive mi dice che non trovauna booter device
<Carlin0> Guest20559, probabile che tu abbia installato il grub in posto sbagliato
<Carlin0> oppure che il pc abbia prolbemi di hardware
<Guest20559> come si installa il grub?
<Carlin0> normalmente lo installa da solo nel posto  giusto , a meno che chi installa non ci metta mano
<Guest20559> ho fatto tutto in automatico
<Carlin0> qualcosa è andato storto allora
<killer-bee> Guest20559, hai installato in MBR o UEFI?
<Guest20559> direi uefi
<Guest20559> controllo
<Carlin0> come hai preparato la usb ? con che programma ?
<Guest20559> unetbootin
<Carlin0> è buggato usa etcher
<Carlin0> !etcher
<ubot-it> Etcher è una applicazione per creare usb bootabili su win mac e linux https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<Guest20559> grazie
<Guest20559> provo subito
<killer-bee> Guest20559, altrimenti se sei su windows c'e' anche rufus portable che non e' male
<carlito> dove posso scaricare ubuntu 16 ?
<vitodoc> http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/
<Chicco> Buongiorno, avevo scritto sta notte per il problema con i driver amd x 5700xt, i driver sono riuscito ad installarli volevo chiedere se era possibile installare anche il software radeon come quello che si usa su windows 10
<killer-bee> Chicco, io ho nvidia e il software c'e', installando i driver proprietari... immagino ci sia anche per radeon. Hai installato i driver opensource o quelli prorietari?
<Carlin0> Chicco, le amd/ati non richiedono driver proprietari vanno benissimo gli open integrati nel kernel
<Chicco> scusate ragazzi ero a mangiare, allora ho installato i driver presi dal sito amd , di fatti lo schermo visualizza la risuluzione corretta in 2k , ora sono da windows ma ho provato sta notte e funzionava.
<Carlin0> ma a noi di windows importa poco (niente)
<Chicco> no no dicevo solo che ora vi sto scrivendo da windows e non da linux
<vitodoc> !chat | Chicco
<ubot-it> Chicco: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Paolo_SP> Salve a tutti, posso utilizzare la connessione remota di windows per collegarmi al mio pc ubuntu?
<Paolo_SP> qualcuno potrebbe rispondere alla mia domanda per favore?
<Liuk> Ciao!
<Liuk> Ho un problema nell'installare Ubuntu su un vecchio pc Windows (HP Pavillon dv6).
<Liuk> Ho provato a creare una chiavetta boottabile con Unetbootin e la ISO ubuntu-19.10-desktop-amd64 ma all'avvio del pc mi viene mostrato questo errore "missing operating system".
<Liuk> Sapete dirmi come risolvere il problema?
<groudon_> Ciao.
<tux_> aiuz.....problema con raspberry
<tux_> aiuzzzz canale per raspbian
<tux_> exit
<Iperbole> buonasera, c'è qualcuno che riesce a capire perché ubuntu si avvia lentissimo tanto che (odio dirlo) preferisco windows?
<vitodoc> Iperbole: le caratteristiche del pc ?
<vitto1092> C’è qualcuno?
<rikirolly> ciao a tutti
<rikirolly> qui è possibile fare una domanda tecnica?
#ubuntu-it 2020-04-11
<Piovasco> buongiorno a tutt*
<Arik> buongiorno.
<Arik> trovato il problema
<Arik> disco che frulla
<Arik> in download
<Arik> ata1.00: failed command: WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
<Arik> ma non so come risolvere... :(
<Arik> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Arik> ringrazio in anticipo
<Francesco73> salve a tutti
<Francesco73> volevo un info
<Francesco73> sto cercando ubuntu studio 32 bit
<Francesco73> mi sapete dire da dove posso scaricarla
<vitodoc> Arik: posso essere varie le cause, da un cavo difettoso ad un incompatibilità dell' hd. Se hai un altro hd prova con quello.
<Arik> non ho cavi, essendo un netbook e il disco SSD, come l'altro standard, sono entrambi nuovi
<Arik> purtroppo non sono riuscito neanche a trovare una nuova versione di bios
<Arik> :(
<vitodoc> Arik: non saprei dirti, come detto potrebbe essere una incompatibilità, se hai un altro ssd provalo, se non da lo stesso problema vuol dire che è incopatibile o difettoso.
<Arik> ok
<Arik> grazie
<jacozumiu> salve posso avere un aiuto?
<Carlin0> !aiuto | jacozumiu
<ubot-it> jacozumiu: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<Carlin0> Francesco73, ubuntu studio è solo a 64 bit
<jacozumiu> Va bene grazie.   E' la prima volta che utitlizzo un sistema operativo linux. Ieri ho installato tramite supporto usb Lubuntu su un vecchio notebook di circa 15 anni che ho a disposizione, ho molto da imparare e capire infatti sto esplorando. Mi sono imbattuto in un problema che riguarda la connessione internet, wifi nello specifico. In questo mome
<jacozumiu> nto il PC è connesso tramite cavo lan e la connessione va alla grande però se provo a connettermi tramite la scheda wifi il sistema rileva tutte le connessioni disponibili, mi permette di inserire le password, ma non riesce a connettersi. Qual è il problema?
<Carlin0> jacozumiu, che scheda wifi ha il pc ?
<Mr_Pan> jacozumiu> comincia a dirci che sk wireless monta il tuo pc ... se non la conosci dovremo procedere con alcuni comandi da terminale
 * Mr_Pan accetta scommesse... broadcom qualcosa o peggio ... ralink .. 
<jacozumiu> Ora non ricordo il modello preciso, come procedo da terminale?
<Carlin0> jacozumiu, lspci | grep -i net
<Carlin0> !paste | jacozumiu
<ubot-it> jacozumiu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina.
<jacozumiu> Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG
<jacozumiu> la scheda è questa
<Carlin0> quella scheda dovrebbe andare senza problemi (in teoria)
<jacozumiu> il problema me lo ha dato anche durante l'installazione, come digitavo la password , senza darmi errori, mi riportava alla selezione della rete. Infatti ho dovuto saltare quel passaggio pensando di risolvere a sistema installato ma nulla.
<Carlin0> jacozumiu, come hai preparato la usb ? che versione di lubuntu hai installato ?
<jacozumiu> ho usato rufus da un pc con win 10. La versione è 16.04.01 alternate
<julieska> Ciao, scusate il disturbo. Avrei bisogno di un aiuto. Ho provato ad installare Skype (versione 4.2) ma non mi permette di eseguire il log-in. E' un problema del server di Skype o sbaglio qualcosa io? Sicuramente sarà la seconda :)
<julieska> Ho riesumato questo PC che usavo all'università.. sono passati un po' di anni per prestarlo a mia cugina per fare le lezioni a distanza e stavo provando a sistemarlo.
<vitodoc> Di che distro stai parlando ?
<julieska> lubunto16.04
<vitodoc> julieska: skype è alla versione 8. Lo devi scaricare dal sito
<julieska> mmm l'ho scaricato dal sito di skype. Adesso lo disinstallo e riprovo
<julieska> scaricando la versione linuxdeb mi da ancora skype 4.2 mmm
<vitodoc> ma su che sito lo stai scaricando ??
<julieska> oddio.... da quello ufficiale skype..
<vitodoc> https://www.skype.com/it/get-skype/
<julieska> l'ho scaricato proprio dal sito che mi hai passato anche tu..
<vitodoc> skypeforlinux-64.deb ?
<julieska> si
<vitodoc> e non si installa ?
<julieska> si installa, versione 4.2 e non si connette
<vitodoc> julieska: ho pravato io adesso è la versione è 8.58.0.93
<julieska> quindi cosa sbaglio? T_T
<vitodoc> julieska: fai così, apri il terminale e scrivi:
<vitodoc> wget https://go.skype.com/skypeforlinux-64.deb
<vitodoc> copia e incolla tutto compreso il link
<vitodoc> se non hai wget lo installi, sudo apt -y install wget
<julieska> scusa ho i bambini che mi stanno tirando scema
<julieska> mi da errore di architettura amd64 errata
<vitodoc> aahhh quindi hai lubuntu a 32 bit
<julieska> sarà 322but
<vitodoc> quindi nada
<julieska> ecco sì 32bit
<julieska> scusa il nano schiaccia la tastiera
<vitodoc> skype è solo 64bit
<Arik> vitodoc
<Arik> risolto
<julieska> eppure lo avevo
<Arik> mio muletto scattante come prima e senza problema (disco che frulla)
<vitodoc> julieska: ti conviene installare una distro a 64bit se l'architettura del pc lo consente
<Arik> ti ringrazio per avermi dato le prime dritte..
<Arik> mi hanno portato alla soluzione
<vitodoc> Arik: qual'era il problema ?
<Arik> il disco che frullava quando ero in download
<vitodoc> come hai risoltro
<Arik> o quando copiavo/tagliavo e incollavo i file
<Arik> ho semplicemente trovato il modo di disattivare l'NCQ
<vitodoc> bene
<Arik> per fortuna ad un certo punto della mia ricerca ho avuto fiuto...
<julieska> vitodoc ti sto scrivendo in pvt
<julieska> ok ho liberato il pc, affrontiamo una formattazione. cosa consigliate di scaricare? Mi servirebbe una distro con intefraccia semplice ed intuitiva perchè è per mia cugina non ha mai utilizzato linux. le server principalmente per google classroom e skype. il pc è un minipc abbastanza datato un intel atom
<aaaa1960> buongiorno, volevo fare una domanda, ma non m ilascia creare un'utenza per "chiedi"
<aaaa1960> 500 Server Error
<aaaa1960> Errore di sistema
<aaaa1960> 500 Server Error
<aaaa1960> 500 Server Error
#ubuntu-it 2020-04-12
<Guest30721> buon giorno non mi si installa la webcam cheese interna
<Mr_Pan> Guest30721> dacci + info
<RobertoS> ciao. qualcuno mi può c@g@re un momento per cercare di risolvere un problema (per me) insormontabile? :)
<RobertoS> vorrei installare in dual boot ubuntu su un ASUS ZENBOOK (UX362F) ma ... sembra impossibile fare boot da USB!
<RobertoS> ci sto sbattendo la testa da ieri, non ci capisco più niente
<RobertoS> con tutti gli altri pc che ho avuto è sempre stato semplice, qui niente da fare
<Guest30721> mi esce the ffollowing pakages have unmet depedencies
<Guest30721> ho aggiornamento 18.04 lts  dopo aggiornamento  non mi va il restory e sparito desk delle impostazioni del sistema
<RobertoS> qui non ci caga nessuno
<RobertoS> ciao
<Guest30721> gia forse perche e Pasqua?
<Guest30721> buona Pasqua Roberto
<Mr_Pan> Guest30721> eh direi
<Mr_Pan> pasqua e ora di pranzo
<Mr_Pan> e comunque devi prima disabil.itare secure boot da windows e poi entrare nel bios
<Matteo> Ciao
<Matteo> avete una guida per installare Ubuntu su un computer con ora installato Windows 7? Grazie.
<Matteo> Qualcuno può aiutare? Grazie.
<Matteo> Nessuno è disponibile. A presto.
<giaietto> salve a tutti, non riesco ad aggiornare ubuntu, quando clicco sull'icona aggirnamento mi dice che non è riuscito a scaricare le informazioni da repository e sotto mi dice di controllare la connessione internet che però mi pare funzioni bene. qualche suggerimento? grazie.
<lea> salve a tutti, ho forse combinato un guaio...grosso. Sto imparando ad usare linux con un vecchio pc, ma oggi mentre ripulivo il cell, ho spostato dei documenti sul pc, ma poi mi si era incasinato il cestino e non riuscivo più a liberarlo. Allora seguendo alcune guide ho immesso alcuni comandi. E adesso mi ritrovo ad aver perso tutto ciò che avevo n
<lea> el cellulare e nell'aprire le cartelle documenti o immagini o scaricati o video questo messaggio: La directory «/home/xxxx/Immagini» specificata non è valida. Qualcosa di simile mi dice appena riavvio il pc e anche da nautilus. Ho letto che potrebbe essere un problema di permessi o percorsi cancellati. Non voglio metterci mano per paura di peggiora
<lea> re le cose, visto che ci sono file di lavoro di almeno 2 anni e che già avevo cancellato pure dal cell. Aiutatemi! :)
<lea> i comandi che ho dato per liberare il cestino non li ricordo più, forse li ho cancellati con nautilis
<lea> magari mi basterebbe recuperare se possibile una cartella che avevo sulla scrivania, anch'essa scomparsa. (no photorec o simili che già li conosco)
<Carlin0> lea, hai un HD esterno ?
<mexxicano> ciao
<lea> Carlin0 no, chiavette sì (che fra l'altro adesso ricordo tutto partiva da lì nel cancellare i file). Perchè?
<fncy29> buonasera, sono appena entrata, ora mi leggo il regolamento...
<Mr_Pan> fncy29> dicci cosa ti serve
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<Mr_Pan> e aspetti che qualcuno risponda ...
<fncy29> ok, grazie. Allora, sono proprio una neofita; ho installato ubuntu 14.04 LTS qualche anno fa su questo PC che sto usando e ora (dopo averlo abandonato per qualche anno, dopo essere uscita di casa). comunque ora sto facendo un po di aggiornamenti. Pensavo di cambiare da ubuntu a Lite o Mint perchè forse il pc è un po datato
<fncy29> Però forse non è necessario, basta fare gli aggiornamenti. Che ne dite?
<fncy29> Ditemi anche se non sono nel posto giusto per fare questa domanda, eh!
<vitodoc> fncy29: la 14 è fuori supporto
<vitodoc> Puoi installare al 18.04 lts o aspettare il 23 aprile per installare la 20.04 lts
<vitodoc> caratteristiche del pc ? cpu, ram, scheda video ?
<fncy29> caratteristiche: Pentium Dual CPU E2180@2.00Ghz, grafica: G33x86/MMX/SSE2, disco 107GB
<vitodoc> e la ram ?
<fncy29> le caratteristiche le ho trovate da System Settings
<fncy29> RAM 2GB
<vitodoc> per quelle caratteristiche conviene installare xubuntu
<vitodoc> potresti anche provare ubuntu ma sicuramente ti andrà lentino
<fncy29> ok. La mia idea di Lite o Mint era "corretta"?
<vitodoc> qui diamo supporto solo a ubuntu e derivate ufficiali
<vitodoc> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fncy29> capito, vitodoc, deduco che quelle nominate non siano derivate ufficiali (vi avevo detto che non sono esperta:-)
<vitodoc> !derivate
<ubot-it> http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate - https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<fncy29> ottimo, grazie! studio un po!!
<lea> ci riprovo
<lea> salve a tutti, ho forse combinato un guaio...grosso. Sto imparando ad usare linux con un vecchio pc, ma oggi mentre ripulivo il cell, ho spostato dei documenti sul pc, ma poi mi si era incasinato il cestino e non riuscivo più a liberarlo. Allora seguendo alcune guide ho immesso alcuni comandi. E adesso mi ritrovo ad aver perso tutto ciò che avevo n
<lea> el cellulare e nell'aprire le cartelle documenti o immagini o scaricati o video questo messaggio: La directory «/home/xxxx/Immagini» specificata non è valida. Qualcosa di simile mi dice appena riavvio il pc e anche da nautilus. Ho letto che potrebbe essere un problema di permessi o percorsi cancellati. Non voglio metterci mano per paura di peggiora
<lea> re le cose, visto che ci sono file di lavoro di almeno 2 anni e che già avevo cancellato pure dal cell. Aiutatemi! :)
<lea> magari mi basterebbe recuperare se possibile una cartella che avevo sulla scrivania, anch'essa scomparsa. (no photorec o simili che già li conosco)
<vitodoc> lea: se hai cancvellato i file sia dal cell sia dal pc, l'unico modo che hai per avere una speranza di recuperarli è photorec
<lea> si questo lo so, ma non ho capito bene se si siano cancellati. In ogni caso ho problemi con i percorsi
<vitodoc> lea: apri il terminale e scrivi:
<vitodoc> ls Scrivania
<lea> impossibile, mi dice non esistente
<vitodoc> scrivi solo ls
<lea> documenti down scaricati
<vitodoc> quelle sono le uniche cartelle che si sono salvate
<vitodoc> ls Documenti
<lea> nemmeno
<lea> mi dice pure inesistente...
<lea> queste provele avevo fatte pure io, e per questo che la cosa non mi convince
<vitodoc> Per vedere se nel cestino è rimasto qualcosa scrivi
<vitodoc> ls .local/share/Trash/files/
<lea> idem inesistente
<vitodoc> quindi non puoi fare niente, l'unica opzione è photorec
<lea> però se vado nel gestore file, alcuni file ci sono...com'è che mi dice inesistente?
<lea> alcuni file per esempio nella cartella documenti
<lea> non vorrei che c'entri qualcosa samba o qualche altro nome utente
<vitodoc> ls Documenti lo hai scritto rispettando maiuscole e minuscole ?
<lea> sì scusa, hai ragione, non sapevo...ora mi spunta
<lea> però  strano com'è che alcune cose le ha cancellate e alcune no?
<vitodoc> io non posso sapere che comandi hai dato
<lea> era qualcosa tipo trash e asterisco finale...so che cancella tutto, ma non credo pure le altre cartelle
<vitodoc> dipende come lo hai scritto, se hai sbaglaito percorso logicamemente ha cancellato tutto
<lea> sto imparando adesso...mi attenevo con i copia incolla a quello che ho trovato in forum
<lea> c'è comanda che mi cerca una determinata cartella? magari è finita chissà dove
<lea> era sul desktop
<lea> *c'è un comando
<vitodoc> lea: sudo find / -iname nomecartella
<lea> sta cercando...nel mentre mi sapete consigliare una guida dove possa trovare tutti i comandi e impararli?
<vitodoc> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase
<lea> mi da questo find: ‘/run/user/1000/gvfs’: Permesso negato
<vitodoc> quello è normale
<vitodoc> se non ti trova nulla mettiti l'anima in pace e usa photorec
<lea> quella cartella 1000 era quella che mi dava problemi all'inizio per liberare il cestino e la pendrive
<lea> photorec non fa al caso mio, perchè già lo so, siccome sono documenti fotografati e il loro ripristino me li riporta rimpiccioliti che appena ingrandisco sono sfocati e illeggibili quindi
<vitodoc> ti riprota anche quelli originali non solo le "anteprime" basta cercare su tutti i file che ti ha trovato.
<lea> e cmq io dovrei ricreare il percorso Video, Immagini, Musica, cestino, scrivania
<vitodoc> Anche se ricrei in qualche modo il percorso i file non compariranno per magia
<lea> sì ma devo ricrearle ugualmente, o reinstallo.
<vitodoc> reinstallare ha più senso
<vitodoc> dopo aver recuperato il recuperabile
<lea> sì ovvio
<lea> così giusto per fare pratica, ricreare il percorso è facile?
<lea> mi confermate che photorec recupera tutti i file e non solo magari determinate cartelle? O esiste qualcosa che lo faccia?
<gigirock> lea: ma che hai combinato ?
<lea> un casino, o meglio sarà un casino recuperare tutto
<lea> non mi spiego come abbia cancellato tutto...o quasi
<gigirock> beh lea
<gigirock> lea: hai guardato nel cestino ?
<lea> sì il problema è partito da lì
<lea> non riuscivo a liberare il cestino e così ho seguito qualcosa in forum ed ho fatto un disastro
<lea> però la cosa strana è che certe cose non sono scomparse
<gigirock> quali cose ?
<lea> certi file
<gigirock> che filesystem ?
<lea> non ho capito
<gigirock> lea: quale filesystem stai usando ?
<lea> boh? scusa ma non sono ancora a questo livello :)
<gigirock> lea: esiste un programma che fa anche meglio di photorec ma funziona solo con certi filesystem
<lea> e come faccio a capire il mio ?
<lea> *i miei
<gigirock> lea: un minuto...
<gigirock> lea: dal terminale inxi -p
<gigirock> lea: se non e' installato inxi sudo apt install inxi
<gigirock> lea: come andiamo ?
<lea> sto installando. Ma meglio perchè mi ripristina solo quella cartella? No, perchè alla fin fine è solo una cartella quella che mi serve, il resto non importa. Con photorec ricordo che mi ripristina pure le foto del battesimo :)
<gigirock> lea: si ma photorec ti riporta i file con un nome del cavolo tipo img1 img2 .....
<gigirock> !info scalpel
<ubot-it> scalpel (source: scalpel): fast filesystem-independent file recovery. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.60-6 (disco), package size 29 kB, installed size 84 kB
<lea> ext4 può essere quello che serve?
<gigirock> si se hai fatto una installazione normale si
<gigirock> aspe un attimo lea
<gigirock> lea: visto il mio msg privato ?
<lea> il nome file poco mi importa...è che mi serve solo una cartella, poi posso reinstallare tutto. Tanto questo pc lo sto utilizzando per fare pratica
<gigirock> lea: sia scalpel che rstudio che photorec fanno il loro dovere rstudio e' + professionale scalpel... a dire la verita' non l'ho mai usato
<lea> sì ti ho risposto in privato
<gigirock> lea: tutti quei programmi ti ritrovano tutti i file cancellati poi sei tu che sceglierai cosa ripristinare
<lea> ok. Con calma verrà fatto. Ora vorrei capire, il problema che mi ha portato a questo problema: perchè non mi fa spostare i file nel cestino?
<Mr_Pan> !guideacaso
<ubot-it> Seguire delle guide trovate a casaccio nel web non è un bene per l'integrità di un sistema operativo Ubuntu/Linux , segui solo le guide del wiki ufficiale , inoltre quando dai il comando "sudo apt-add-repository" stai aggiungendo sorgenti software NON ufficiali al tuo sistema operativo , sorgenti che potrebbero dare seri problemi.
<lea> ho seguito una discussione del forum ufficiale, ed era lo stesso mio caso
<lea> e fra l'altro proprio per evitare guai non seguo guide a casaccio, anche perchè confermo che portano solo rogne
<matteote> Ciao, qualcuno può rispondere?
<vitodoc> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<matteote> È vero Vito, ma prima sono entrato e ho fatto così. Ho scritto molto testo per poi scoprire che non c:era nessuno.
<vitodoc> forse perché e pasqua ? xD
<matteote> questo significa perdita di tempo per me e per voi visto che i messaggi non si possono recuperare. Quindi per evitare tutto questo, prima preferisco assicurarmi che ci sia qualcuno.
<matteote> Ma infatti Vito, non voglio lamentarmi.
<matteote> Sì tratta solo di capire se c’è qualcuno disponibile per aiutare. Ho una domanda riguardo un computer VAIO.
<matteote> Io ho questo computer qui: https://www.sony.it/electronics/support/laptop-pc-vpc-series/vpceb4m1e/specifications . Secondo voi è adatto ad Ubuntu?
<matteote> Ho cercato sulla conoscenza di base, ma alcune delle cose indicate lì non le ho trovate.
<vitodoc> si va bene
<sardonico> si
<matteote> Attualmente monta Windows 7 ma è veramente molto lento.
<vitodoc> va bene per ubuntu e derivate
<matteote> Ho visto che viene consigliato l’utilizzo di distro come Mate per computer lenti. Per questo computer pensate possa andare bene anche il normale Ubuntu?
<matteote> Ah okay Vito, quindi non dovrebbe riscontrare problemi con Ubuntu. Perfetto, grazie.
<sardonico> se riesci a aumentare la RAM e sostituire il disco fisso con un ssd sarebbe meglio
<sardonico> comunque puoi provare Ubuntu dalla pennina senza installare niente e vedere come gira
<matteote> Purtroppo è un computer che non usavo più, ma avendocelo lì piuttosto che far polvere avevo intenzione di provare.
<vitodoc> !derivate
<ubot-it> http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate - https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<matteote> Capisco, molte grazie.
<matteote> E scusate se a volete riscontro difficoltà ma per me le chat IRC sono un nuovo canale. Io già faccio parte del Team di Supporto WordPress, ma mai mi è accaduto di provare IRC.
<matteote> A presto!
<vitodoc> ciao matteote
